# Precious Pumpkins... Due in October



## Mrs.B.

:hi: On 28th January I found out I was pregnant at 10dpo :)

Care to join us??

Gender Tally so far ... 
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

GROUP EDDS
27 Sept - Remlap


*1st - * 
Mazndave - Its a :blue: Seth Alexander
JustMeAndInch - Its a :blue:


*2nd - * 
Bells81 - Its a :pink:
Jaubrey - Its a :blue:
Working_Mummy - Its a :blue:
Hennerrz - Its a :pink:

*3rd - * 
kitty2385
leia37 - :yellow: until birth

*4th - * 


*5th -* 
opaque1997
bobo5901
Pug2012 - Its a :pink:

*6th -* 
Matos2010
DreamingBaby
Ellabear
Athomemum

*7th - * 
2inlove04
ZA_Mommy
mwah_xx
babers - Its a :pink:

*8th *
Incubus - Its a :blue:

*9th - *
Mrs_Dutch15.. Its a :blue:
OperationBbyO
Urchin
5_Year_Plan Its a :blue:
mommybear1977 - finding out 23rd May
xDuffyx - Its a :pink:
tashyluv - Its a :pink:

*10th - *
broody.k
lilacmonkey87
bbgoosebumps
Manda127
AuntieEm
Lola90

*11th - * 
ilyinfinity
SammieB86 - Its a :pink:
fingers_cross

*12th -* 
elisamarie
Miss Broody - Its a :pink:
MummyToBeH

*13th *- 
Twokiddos
Cheapshots
x melanie x
christina1612

*14th -* 
Feanorous
Dailensmummy
Babyonbrain
emmgee1 - Its a :blue:

*15th -* 
Annabelle29
Emsmum
sunshine1217 - Its a :blue:
AngelSerenity
FranciscaM - Its a :blue:

*16th -* 
TFSGirl - Its a :blue:

*17th - * 
charlie_lael
Totatola
StillFertile
Jemlo

*18th  *
KerriMom315

*19th*
JayDee Its a :pink:
TashTash - Its a :blue:

*20th - * 
ashley78016
mommy0629

*21st - * 
couturecuts
Sassi_

*22nd -* 
Luvable_mommy

*23rd  *
Lady-K - Its a :pnk:

*24th -* 
shelleyanddan

*25th - * 
baby_maybe
lisa1986 - Its a :blue:
AddidasBoo

*26th - * 
tortoise
ladybug245 - Its a :pink:

*27th -* 
katealim - Its a :pink:
girl friday
glitterfly
karenoid

*28th - *
MrsDavo
MiracleInNov - Its a :pink:
Lisa92881 - Its a :blue:

*29th - * 

*30th -* 
Erised - Its a :pink: 
Elainey

*31st - * 
mamadreams - Its a :pink:
lindblum
mellllly - Its a :blue:
MoonShadow14

honorary member - Alandsa - 21 November :)

<3Births<3

25 Aug - BabyBumpHope - :oneofeach: 6 weeks early 4lb 1oz and 4lb 3oz

10 Sept - leia37 - :blue: Finlay 6lb 4oz 36+6
15 Sept - Mrs Mc - :twingirls: at 36+3
21 Sept - lazybum09 -:blue: Michael 7lb 8oz 
24 Sept - leoniebabey - :blue: Harvey 7lbs 9oz 38+6
24 Sept - Lucky7s - :blue: Leo 7lbs 2oz 10:23pm 38+1
24 Sept - lilosmum - :blue: Nathan 7lbs 11 oz
28 Sept - gamblesrh - :blue: Randall Joseph 9lbs 7.6 oz
30 Sept - princess_1991 - :pink: Lily 2:42pm 8lb 1oz

1 Oct - Jocr - :blue: Flint 1.22am 7.1lb.
2 Oct - Maisie78 - :pink: Gabriella Rose 02:43 6lbs 4oz
4 Oct - Lisa40 ... :pink: Isla Summer 7.31 am
8 Oct - Hopeful42nd- :pink: Ella Sophia, 3:44am 7 lbs 10 oz.
8 Oct - AshleyLK - :pink: Ainsley Grace, 9:21 7lbs 3 ozs
8 Oct - Nurse1980 - :pink: Sophia Olivia 7lb 4oz
9 Oct - lucysmummy - :pink: 
11 Oct - Mrs.B.- :pink: Elyssa Mae 2:19pm 8lbs
11 Oct - PG5K - :pink: Alice 8:10pm 7lb5.5oz
12 Oct - Quartz - :blue: Charlie 8lbs 4oz
12 Oct - lillichloe :pink: Maile Sue 1:34pm 7lbs6oz
13 Oct - 3outnumbered - :blue: Caleb 5.58pm 9lbs 8oz
13 Oct - Feb4th2011 - :blue: Merreck Dennis Gregory Pate 13:44 9lbs 11oz
14 Oct - Jenba. - :pink: Evelyn 3:26am
18 Oct - ShineyStar - :pink: Amy 07:56am
20 Oct - Dawnlouise30 - :blue: Isaac James 2:45am 10 lbs 7 ounces 
21 Oct - Jaymes - :blue: Johnathan David 12:08 pm 7 lbs 0 oz 
22 Oct - mrswichman - :blue: Christopher richard 8:56am 9lbs 1oz
23 Oct - Indi84 - :blue: Finley Jack 5pm 7.13lbs


----------



## Alandsa

woop woop - hopefully there will be a few of us :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay, I'm so excited! I just want to blurt it out to my family, but know I can't, this is going to be a long few weeks :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

hello ladies,

i am due 5th October i think, so i am with you all the way. taking my urine sample to doctors on monday for him to refer me to the midwives based at my doctors surgery.

you have to be really on top of the midwives visits, they could take further, your first midwives appointment will be long about 45mins to go through all the forms. be prepared!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome 3outnumbered :) Good to have someone whos been through it before here with us

Did you ladies have any symptoms? I didn't think I did really but then when I looked at my chart and jotted down what I had...

Full boobs over ovulation, this helped me realise that something was different this month and I actually ovulated!

3dpo - Metalic taste
5dpo onwards - pressure in lower abdomen
6dpo and 9dpo - very sharp stabbing pain
6dpo - Sick when applied to much pressure to stomach (trying to get to bag in passenger footwell of car)
8dpo - Cramps and Backache (thought I was on way to AF)
9dpo - full boobs, extreamley tired
10dpo - nipples looked different and itchy boobs

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Here to help if i can remember anything.

here were my symptoms.

4dpo - started feeling crampy, low cp
5dpo - woke up in the night hot sweat and really bad pains, low cp
6dpo - sore boobs, cramps, bad back, low cp
7dpo - sore boobs, cramps, bad back, low cp
8dpo - nausea, sore boobs, cramps, bad back, low cp
9dpo - took frer , thought sure i was out, cramps, bad back, nausea, dry eyes could not wear contact lenses. low cp
10dpo - nausea, achy boobs, cramps, bad back, still wearing glasses, low cp
11dpo - nausea, white spots on nipples, serious cramps, bad back, still wearing glasses, very faint on IC. low cp
12dpo - on clear blue digi, nausea, achy boobs, white spots on nipples, no cramps, bad back, still wearing glasses. low cp and tender to the touch.

cp still low now, still cant where my contact lenses.

have a horrible cold now though so coughing my guts up.

the only thing i can drink is tea and pepsi max, everything else tastes of nothing.


----------



## Remlap

Due 1st October based on ovulation date so jst sneak in here! 
Symptoms: extreme tiredness, sore bbs, nausea (only actually vomited twice). Nipples are also sticking a ll the time!!not sure what that's about...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Remlap :)


----------



## Alandsa

welcome remlap! :) my current symptoms are waves of nausea, which is worst when i havent eaten for a few hours, also having stabbing cramps that are really sharp pains ever so often *hope that isnt anything bad* and extreme tiredness

as for symptoms during my cycle the main ones that got were sore boobs and cramps / twinges from 3dpo, occasional nausea, and sensitive to smells


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ive had two episodes of the stabbing pains, friday just gone and earlier in the week, sure theyre fine x


----------



## Alandsa

suppose it must just be everything stretching or preparing to stretch lol :)


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs.B. said:


> Yay, I'm so excited! I just want to blurt it out to my family, but know I can't, this is going to be a long few weeks :haha:

do you feel you want to wait a little longer before telling the family? we have started telling one half of the family and are waiting to go round in person to tell the others, just immediate family and some choice close friends.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just don't know whens right to tell them. I suppose im scared, my sister lost her little girl at 21 weeks and I don't want to put them though it again if anything were ti happen, you know?


----------



## Alandsa

aww that is so sad about your sister :( no wonder you want to try and protect their feelings this time round

we had similar considerations with one side of our family and wanted to save them the worry. however we decided that if the worst happened then we probably would tell them and we thought they might feel bad if they realised we kept it from them in order to protect them. so we have decided just to tell them and just hope that it all works out okay


----------



## Mrs.B.

It was horrendous, but a year and a half on and she now has another beautiful little girl :)

I think your right, if anything were to happen I would need their support so they would find out anyway, I will keep it to myself for a week maybe, will discuss with hubby how we will tell them and see if he's ok with telling them early x


----------



## lilosmom

Hi mommies!! :hi: I've been waiting for an October babies thread for a week now. Got my first positive HPT on Monday and have tested every day since just to be sure. Estimated due date is Oct. 3. :happydance:

This is my second baby and hubby and I are hoping it sticks (had a chemical in October) so we're very hesitant to tell anyone for the next few weeks at least. 

Symtoms were very vivid and crazy dreams (dead giveaway as I never remember my dreams), twinges in abdomen but no cramping, super tired and aversions to some smells and a feeling of calmness (I'm normally a bit anxious - blame it on the 2 year old! lol). 

Looking forward to sharing this experience with some ladies in the same time frame as myself and hoping for a healthy and happy 9 months to all! :blue::yellow::pink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Lilosmom! Hope this baby is a stick one for youu and for all of us xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi girls :)

I found out I was pregnant last night. I'm still in shock now! 

I don't know an exact due date yet but think it will be the second week in October. 

I'm so nervous as it's our first. Ive got really sore boobs and have been getting loads of strange feelings in my abdomen

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Babbybumphope! Our little group is growing nicely!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Do any of you know how i work out my due date if my cycles are 24-27 days long? All the calculators ive been on ask how long your cycles are and only give you the option of regular cycles

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm in the same boat, I dont have regular cycles at all so I just picked a number, hence why I could be due any day really, I will be able to confirm when the scan happens but until then I think 6 - 10 Oct :) xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Ive just checked using 24, 25, 26 and 27 days and its come back at anywhere from 5th - 8th October so we are very close :)

x


----------



## Shineystar

Hi Everyone!!

I'm due on 7 Oct, it's so exciting to be here!

I have been experiencing stingy BBs & waves of nausea, enough to almost make me retch..

Had very stretchy CM from day 24 to now when it's just watery.

Got faint pos on the ICs Friday and my digital CB places me at 4-5 weeks going from LMP.

I'm hope we will become good friends over the next 9 months and beyond! :flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi shineystar :hi:

That would be lovely if we kept in touch throughout our pregnancies and when we have LOs!!

x


----------



## Alandsa

Hey everyone :) lovely to see you all! I'm also having my first too and have no clue what to expect so don't be scared, we can all learn together somehow :D

I have been so tired today, seem to be waking early and then had to nap in the afternoon lol not really got a normal appetite which is unusual for me too lol 

As for due dates, is it 38 weeks from O day + the 2 weeks before O?


----------



## Shineystar

Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone :) lovely to see you all! I'm also having my first too and have no clue what to expect so don't be scared, we can all learn together somehow :D
> 
> I have been so tired today, seem to be waking early and then had to nap in the afternoon lol not really got a normal appetite which is unusual for me too lol
> 
> As for due dates, is it 38 weeks from O day + the 2 weeks before O?

I used the calculator on the bounty website, its basically 40 wks from the first day of your lmp x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, i just looked on a pregnancy step by step guide and my bean is now called an embryo and is approx 2mm :thumbup: Aww, and its the size of a poppy seed - bless my little bean :happydance:

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've lost my appetite atm, I don't feel sick, but have been experiencing indigestion


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah it's amazing to think how much they grow in this short space of time! I have been using the babycentre app and reading the info on there. It have me an estimate of key stages and said it would have its first heart beat around valentines day :D <3 x


----------



## Mrs.B.

is that the one with the orange tree looking logo? x


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies!

So glad someone has made this thread!

I am due 2 oct according LMP and 4th oct according ov on FF. I am going by the 2nd as that's what the doctors ad midwives will go by!

I haven't really had any symptoms except for severe tiredness! I never felt this tired this early on with my other two pregnancies! My boobs feel a little tender, sometimes they throb and feel like they are being stabbed! Going for a bra fitting tomorrow morning lol! And I keep getting really bad back ache - mainly at night?! Turned the mattress earlier to see if that helps tonight.

Going to ring my doctors tomorrow and get the ball rolling. Hoping I can boom straight in with the midwives as all the doctor said last time was 'if you have a positive hpt then it's positive, congrats, make your booking-in appt with the midwives downstairs'!!!!


----------



## mazndave

Can I join? I got my first faint +ve on Wednesday at 10 dpo, and confirmed with a digi yesterday at 13dpo. It had me at 4-5 weeks so I suppose my ov date must be out by a day or so (charted on FF). Estimated my due date as 5th October for now, as I have also had irregular cycles since stopping bc in Sept, can't work it out on cycle length really. It was coming out anywhere between 1st-10th October so gone straight down the middle! Looking forward to getting a more accurate date. 

:wave: Hi BBH, fancy meeting you here!!

Going to ring the doc's tomorrow to see where to go from here. Does anyone else feel clueless? With it being my first I have no idea what I'm supposed to be doing!

I already feel like I may want to have an early private scan! Waiting another 8 or 9 weeks to have one feels like torture! Before coming on here I didn't really know about MMC's, and I can't bear the thought of telling people, waiting to have the scan and then finding out that bean had stopped growing :sad1: I was thinking of having one around the 8/9 weeks mark, as would be a heartbeat and something to see by then I think? At least I only need to wait another 4 or 5 weeks for that! Was then going to tell people at around 10/11 weeks (going for a cheesy Mother's day announcement I think, 'Nana' cards sealed inside our mum's cards!)

Has anyone else considered an early scan?

How old is everyone, now and when baby is born? Me and hubby are both 28 and will be 29 when Mini is here. We're from the North of England.

Happy and healthy 9 months to us all!

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG Mothers day announcements!! Thats it!! I'm going to steal that one from you! If I can wait that long, 18 March seems ages away, hmm not sure I'll manage that!

We are 25 and 27, 26 and 28 when baby will be here. I'm South England

I know at this point we just want healthy babies but does anyone have secret gender preference? :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

mazndave said:


> :wave: Hi BBH, fancy meeting you here!!

:hi:

I get around you know! Haha :haha: Alandsa told me about this thread so thought i'd join.

Its going to be so good having people in the same position to talk to and share things with. 

BTW - are anyone elses boobs killing? My boobs felt slightly bruised over the past few days but have worsened loads since we got our :bfp: last night! Its almost like its psychological. The tugging feelings in my uterus feel stronger too!

This might sound really silly but is anyone else scared to bear down when going for a number 2?? I needed one today and was so scared i was going to squeeze my bean out! I did manage in the end but then noticed a yellow snotty type CM on the toilet paper from my bits :dohh: Is this normal??

I can see i'm going to be an absolute nightmare already!! Haha

Oh, quick question...how do i get a ticker to show on my signature?

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBumpHope said:


> This might sound really silly but is anyone else scared to bear down when going for a number 2?? I needed one today and was so scared i was going to squeeze my bean out!

Haha, I totally thought about this earlier and thought I was boing silly! Glad someone else did too

If you click on one of our tickers then you can make one and cope the BB code into your signature xx


----------



## Bells81

I too am thinking of paging for a private scan at 9 weeks!!!! This being my last :cry: I want to do everything I haven't with the last two pregnancies so I've experienced it all!

I also want a private gender scan at 16 weeks! I can't wait till 20weeks to find that out!

This was my 7th cycle ttc no3 and I'm still stunned that I'm pregnant!!! I've been peein on FRER's everyday and have one left....my test line came up straight away this morning and was sooooo much darker than the control line. It's lovely to see the progression of my pregnancy tho by doing a test series.

My dh is 32 and will be 33 when this one arrives. I am 30 and will be 31 when this one arrives.

We are from the south of England :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs.B. said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> This might sound really silly but is anyone else scared to bear down when going for a number 2?? I needed one today and was so scared i was going to squeeze my bean out!
> 
> Haha, I totally thought about this earlier and thought I was boing silly! Glad someone else did too
> 
> If you click on one of our tickers then you can make one and cope the BB code into your signature xxClick to expand...

I did create one but then when i copied the code into my signature it just listed the code rather than showing the ticker

Are anyone elses cramps worse on an evening?

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

make sure its the BB code not the HTML one


----------



## Shineystar

BabyBumpHope said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi BBH, fancy meeting you here!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I get around you know! Haha :haha: Alandsa told me about this thread so thought i'd join.
> 
> Its going to be so good having people in the same position to talk to and share things with.
> 
> BTW - are anyone elses boobs killing? My boobs felt slightly bruised over the past few days but have worsened loads since we got our :bfp: last night! Its almost like its psychological. The tugging feelings in my uterus feel stronger too!
> 
> This might sound really silly but is anyone else scared to bear down when going for a number 2?? I needed one today and was so scared i was going to squeeze my bean out! I did manage in the end but then noticed a yellow snotty type CM on the toilet paper from my bits :dohh: Is this normal??
> 
> I can see i'm going to be an absolute nightmare already!! Haha
> 
> Oh, quick question...how do i get a ticker to show on my signature?
> 
> xClick to expand...


My BBs feel like they ar on fire! And I'm on the verge of retching quite often during the day. Cramps very like AF but deeper in my body if that makes any sense?

I'm glad I only work 3 days a week, as if I'm feeling awful I can drag myself in for those days, but I worry this nausea turns into actual sickness, I'm scared!

So much buzzing about in my head, when to tell people, who to tell, should I let my boss know, arghh !!! We live far from our families so don't want to tell the, over the phone but don't think I can hold it in for 3 weeks till I see them...


----------



## Bells81

Mrs.B. said:


> OMG Mothers day announcements!! Thats it!! I'm going to steal that one from you! If I can wait that long, 18 March seems ages away, hmm not sure I'll manage that!
> 
> We are 25 and 27, 26 and 28 when baby will be here. I'm South England
> 
> I know at this point we just want healthy babies but does anyone have secret gender preference? :haha:

Where abouts in the south are you? 

I would love to have a girl as I have two boys, but it really wouldn't bother me if I had another son! I actually think we are having another boy, dh thinks it's a girl....!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm Wiltshire, so just across from you. 

I'd like a little boy, but of course as long as its a sticky healthy bean I'm not fussy :) Being my first either or is welcome :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im due Oct 9th and this is #4 for us. Id LOVE a boy! 

I have cramps (worse at night) tugging/pulling on left side mostly, tingly/sore boos (they dont feel/look bigger though?), waves of nausea, sensitive to smells, and TMI but when DH and I BD today, it felt more sensitive?


----------



## kitty2385

hii everyone! Im glad this thread is here!! I found out today even tho i really had BFPs yesterday i really didnt believe them! I am due on 3rd October :D Lilosmom we have the same due date :) My boobs OMG they are so sore, they were sore from 2 days ago when i figured i was getting ready for AF but she never came! Yey!! :happydance: I didnt really have any symptoms this cycle, nothing different than normal and then today OMG feeling soooo nauseous! Also have that strange feeling in my tummy, im glad it seems to be quite normal!

Im going to ring the doctors tomorrow and I want to see the GP as I have only 1 kidney (as of 2 years ago) so I want to know if that will effect anything and just get a bit of reassurance if it wont matter!!

As for gender preference, i would love to have a baby girl (i love pink and hello kitty!), but obviously either would be amazing :) This is my first baby, well my first non furry baby at least ;)

Oh and Im near Manchester :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow there are loads of us already!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i've only been off a few hours! blow me!

there are now tons of us!!!!

nice to see some familiar faces!!

need to go and rummage for tuc biscuits, now before i throw up! i am having stabbing pains all relativly normal! but every twinge makes you worry for a split second.

boobs only hurt when i take my bra off, really heavy feel like i am going to fall forward.

i have just done my asda shopping on-line, no throwing up down the veg aisle for me again, like last pregnancy. ordered lots of different drinks (soft) obviously! as everything tastes of nothing even pepsi max is watery.

nice to meet you all girls.

:cloud9:


----------



## Bells81

kitty2385 said:


> hii everyone! Im glad this thread is here!! I found out today even tho i really had BFPs yesterday i really didnt believe them! I am due on 3rd October :D Lilosmom we have the same due date :) My boobs OMG they are so sore, they were sore from 2 days ago when i figured i was getting ready for AF but she never came! Yey!! :happydance: I didnt really have any symptoms this cycle, nothing different than normal and then today OMG feeling soooo nauseous! Also have that strange feeling in my tummy, im glad it seems to be quite normal!
> 
> Im going to ring the doctors tomorrow and I want to see the GP as I have only 1 kidney (as of 2 years ago) so I want to know if that will effect anything and just get a bit of reassurance if it wont matter!!
> 
> As for gender preference, i would love to have a baby girl (i love pink and hello kitty!), but obviously either would be amazing :) This is my first baby, well my
> first non furry baby at least ;)
> 
> Oh and Im near Manchester :)

Congrats to you!

Just out of interest are your cats fussing you more than normal? One of mine will not leave me alone!!! Constantly by my side! He did it a few weeks ago too, the time around ov and when I conceived! He also did it with my two previous pregnancies with my boys lol! 

And the cat at work (I'm a vet nurse and she's a practice cat!) has been following me everywhere too!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Bells81 said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> hii everyone! Im glad this thread is here!! I found out today even tho i really had BFPs yesterday i really didnt believe them! I am due on 3rd October :D Lilosmom we have the same due date :) My boobs OMG they are so sore, they were sore from 2 days ago when i figured i was getting ready for AF but she never came! Yey!! :happydance: I didnt really have any symptoms this cycle, nothing different than normal and then today OMG feeling soooo nauseous! Also have that strange feeling in my tummy, im glad it seems to be quite normal!
> 
> Im going to ring the doctors tomorrow and I want to see the GP as I have only 1 kidney (as of 2 years ago) so I want to know if that will effect anything and just get a bit of reassurance if it wont matter!!
> 
> As for gender preference, i would love to have a baby girl (i love pink and hello kitty!), but obviously either would be amazing :) This is my first baby, well my
> first non furry baby at least ;)
> 
> Oh and Im near Manchester :)
> 
> Congrats to you!
> 
> Just out of interest are your cats fussing you more than normal? One of mine will not leave me alone!!! Constantly by my side! He did it a few weeks ago too, the time around ov and when I conceived! He also did it with my two previous pregnancies with my boys lol!
> 
> And the cat at work (I'm a vet nurse and she's a practice cat!) has been following me everywhere too!Click to expand...

I have cats (and dogs) and they are acting normal. However they did with my last preg (lost the baby)... maybe it varies?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How soon are you supposed to go to your GP? I'm only 3 weeks and 5 days

x


----------



## Bells81

Mrs.B. said:


> Wow there are loads of us already!!

Hopefully lots of support for one another! Can't wait to see everyone's little bubbas in their scan pictures and see how we all develop bump wise and what genders we are having - of course for those who only want to know!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Bells, Absolutly! Will you find out? I always said I would, but I am really undecided now:wacko:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We have decided not to find out the sex. Ever since we talked about having a baby i've pictured my DH telling me after the birth!

x


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> How soon are you supposed to go to your GP? I'm only 3 weeks and 5 days
> 
> x

make appointment tomorrow, all doctors are different, you probably wont see midwive till 8 weeks, but doc should see you straight away.

xx

:cloud9:


----------



## Bells81

BabyBumpHope said:


> We have decided not to find out the sex. Ever since we talked about having a baby i've pictured my DH telling me after the birth!
> 
> x

That's exactly what I did with my first! The only thing I had written in my birth plan that dh was to discord the sex and tell me NOT the midwives :)

I found out with the 2nd....and will with this one!


----------



## Bells81

Mrs.B. said:


> Bells, Absolutly! Will you find out? I always said I would, but I am really undecided now:wacko:

We will find out :)

I didn't with my first tho (see post above) but I'm so impatient nowadays that 36 weeks is a long time lol!

And I love shopping....any excuse to go buy coloured baby bits!!!!


----------



## Shineystar

I don't want to know the sex either, like a surprise !

Going to call the dr tomorrow as I've to go back and review an existing issue anyway :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

we are going to find out the sex, have two sons and a daughter, lets even the score!

i enjoy knowing and bond better in myself knowing.

xx

:cloud9:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont want to find out the sex with this one. We did with the other 3 though.


----------



## mazndave

Well I hadn't thought about pooing the baby out before, but now I am!! Thanks for that BBH :haha: Seriously though, I am a worrier by nature, hence me wanting an early scan. Had a quick look online and there is a place near me that does them for £99. Trying to decide if it's worth it or not, can have from 7 weeks!

I haven't got sore boobs at all, should I be worried? It's not something I ever suffer with at AF time either though. Current symptoms seem to be spots (aaargh!), backache, the odd cramping sensation, short waves of nausea, and tiredness. Fell asleep in the car today at 3pm!:sleep:

I'm pretty certain we will be finding out the sex. I like to plan, and I know with it being my first I'd want to buy loads! My friend didn't find out and bought lots of cream clothes, and didn't put her little girl in any of them! I'd like to know that the stupid amount of things I buy won't go to waste. I also think I may bond better if I can give it a name, and call it he/she rather than it. Each to their own though, and I can see how it would be amazing for hubby to tell you after delivery.

I don't think I've got a gender preference. I used to want a boy first, then recently I decided I really wanted a girl (lots of little boys in family), but now it's actually happening I think I'd be equally happy either way. Has anyone thought of names yet? I know it's incredibly early, but we've had ours in mind for a while now anyway. We like Freya-Rose and Seth Alexander.

xx


----------



## lilosmom

Wow, gone for a few hours and look at all these new mommies! Congratulations everyone. I'll be phoning my GP tomorrow to set up blood work and an initial appointment. After reading through all the posts, whew, (I'm obviously going to have to check in more often!) I can say with certainty we will not be finding out the sex of the baby and as far as gender preferences I guess a girl so our daughter will have a sister. She's the only girl in the family so it would be nice to have another for her. As long as it's healthy though I don't care either way. By the time this one arrives I will be 32 and as long as the baby stays in here until October then hubby will also be 32. We have a 2 year old as well and have been trying since the spring for another. We live in British Columbia, Canada. I'll have to get one of those tickers too for my signature, they're just so cool. I'll try to figure it out on my own but may have to come back on to get some help.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Today's doctor phoning day :) makes it seem real, will write bigger post after work x


----------



## 3outnumbered

serious nausea last night and this morning, i could do without the rotton cold along with it!!!!

dry food all the way.

good luck at the doctors Mrs B.

:dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. Do you think working out your due date going by lmp or ovulation date is more accurate? It comes up with 2 different dates either way as I don't ovulate on CD14 and have a typical 28 day cycle!

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls. Do you think working out your due date going by lmp or ovulation date is more accurate? It comes up with 2 different dates either way as I don't ovulate on CD14 and have a typical 28 day cycle!
> 
> X

had no idea you could! 

midwives will go from your first day of last period though. they probably wont ask when you ovulated.

it might get complicated for you otherwise!

:cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks 3. It's all so confusing!

Sorry to hear about your nausea. I've woken up with a lump in my throat which is making me gag a little! surely it's too early for me to get sickness?

X


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mines heartburn and burning! Very lady like!

Doctors want to confirm pregnancy so i have an appointment tomorrow at 4 where I have to take a urine sample x


----------



## Mrs.B.

OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

So sorry xx :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> Thanks 3. It's all so confusing!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your nausea. I've woken up with a lump in my throat which is making me gag a little! surely it's too early for me to get sickness?
> 
> X

no mine started around then!

its like you need to gulp to hold it back.

:dust:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(
> 
> So sorry xx :hugs:Click to expand...

really sorry to hear that.

have a little bit of pampering for a few days.

xx


----------



## Bells81

OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

I'm so orry to hear this. I hope you have good friends and family that can give all the support you need. We are always here for you :hugs:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bells81

3outnumbered said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Do you think working out your due date going by lmp or ovulation date is more accurate? It comes up with 2 different dates either way as I don't ovulate on CD14 and have a typical 28 day cycle!
> 
> X
> 
> had no idea you could!
> 
> midwives will go from your first day of last period though. they probably wont ask when you ovulated.
> 
> it might get complicated for you otherwise!
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

I agree, they will go from you lmp - as it's easier for them to work out!!!

My edd going by ovulation is 4th october, but going by lmp it's 2nd october, so this is what I am sticking with until confirmation by midwives and 12week scan :thumbup:


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered said:


> serious nausea last night and this morning, i could do without the rotton cold along with it!!!!
> 
> dry food all the way.
> 
> good luck at the doctors Mrs B.
> 
> :dust:

ouch, hope DH is looking after you! I seem to feel more nasuea as the day goes on, feeling ok this morning, BBs still a bit stingy.



OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

I'm so sorry to hear that, not sure what to say that can be constructive so just :hugs:


----------



## Shineystar

phoned my GP surgery this morning, and they said they will get me in to do another test & then book my midwife appt. seems its done differently everywhere! 
my appt isnt until a week today x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm due October 6th! Congrats! Ladies!


----------



## mazndave

OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

Hun, I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you, and I hope that your getting lots of love and hugs from your family.

Wanted to phone doc's this morning, but phonelines didn't open until 8.30 and I don't want to do it from work. Lots of nosy buggers, someone is bound to overhear! Doesn't shut until 5.30 though, so will just have to wait until I finish work. Patience is not one of my strong points.....

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

I'm so sorry to hear this :cry: I can't imagine how you are feeling. Hope you have your OH there to give you lots of hugs and kisses :hugs::hugs::hugs:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've just rang my GP surgery and spoke to the receptionist - who sounds like she was in a rush and couldn't wait to get off the phone! :growlmad: No 'congratulations' or anything. She said i have to ring the community midwives direct and gave me their number. Surely they'll think i'm mad if i ring them at 3 weeks and 6 days?

x


----------



## kitty2385

Bells81 said:


> Congrats to you!
> 
> Just out of interest are your cats fussing you more than normal? One of mine will not leave me alone!!! Constantly by my side! He did it a few weeks ago too, the time around ov and when I conceived! He also did it with my two previous pregnancies with my boys lol!
> 
> And the cat at work (I'm a vet nurse and she's a practice cat!) has been following me everywhere too!

I hadnt noticed until you made me think and our one not very social cat was sat with me this morning, hes more my OHs cat and usually just ignores me but he was mewing at me this morning and cuddling me! My oldest cat has been really NAUGHTY lately, i wonder if hes rebelling!!



BabyBumpHope said:


> How soon are you supposed to go to your GP? I'm only 3 weeks and 5 days
> 
> x

I rang this morning and she was really nice, just said to ring back for a midwife appt when I am 8 weeks. I just have my midwife appt at my doctors which is nice as the hospital is quite far away. oooh exciting, im 8 weeks on feb 22nd!



mazndave said:


> Has anyone thought of names yet? I know it's incredibly early, but we've had ours in mind for a while now anyway. We like Freya-Rose and Seth Alexander.

Those names are so cute, we are having alot of trouble finding a pink name we like, had a few going round our heads but ive just gone off them a bit! But the blue name we have had for about 5 months! Jack Andrew George :)




OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

Im so sorry :cry: :hugs:



BabyBumpHope said:


> I've just rang my GP surgery and spoke to the receptionist - who sounds like she was in a rush and couldn't wait to get off the phone! :growlmad: No 'congratulations' or anything. She said i have to ring the community midwives direct and gave me their number. Surely they'll think i'm mad if i ring them at 3 weeks and 6 days?
> 
> x

Nah im sure they have people ringing at that time all the time, they understand us women get so excited :) good luck xx :hugs:

Has anyone noticed their sense of smell getting stronger? I cant stand the smell of paper plates when they've been in the microwave!! eugh!!! And going past flowers in the supermarket yesterday made me gag! lmao! So strange!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Ive not noticed a heightened sense of smell yet but i'm sure it will come! Paper plates in the microwave?I cant say ive ever smelt that! :haha:

x


----------



## Shineystar

kitty2385 said:


> Has anyone noticed their sense of smell getting stronger? I cant stand the smell of paper plates when they've been in the microwave!! eugh!!! And going past flowers in the supermarket yesterday made me gag! lmao! So strange!!

Last week i was at a meeting where there was choc biscuits, and they smelt so strong! since then id say i can smell somethings stronger and things are tasting a little different.

3outnumbered, I know what you mean now about the white spots on the nips, I cant believe my body is changing so much already!


----------



## kitty2385

BabyBumpHope said:


> Ive not noticed a heightened sense of smell yet but i'm sure it will come! Paper plates in the microwave?I cant say ive ever smelt that! :haha:
> 
> x

haha i cant say ive ever noticed it before today either!! :rofl:


----------



## kitty2385

hey Mrs.B. you should edit the first page with everyones due dates! :D


----------



## 3outnumbered

for those of us in the UK primark are selling jogging bottoms for 2pounds, i lived in these for the first four months of last pregnancy, and have bought 3 pairs today!! you wont regret it.

babybumphope, midwives need to book so far ahead, i am sure they wont mind the call.

:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I will do tonight. I have an appointment tomorrow at 4 for doctor to confirm my pregnancy with urinesample !!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Does anyone else feel hungry like ALL the time??

x


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> Does anyone else feel hungry like ALL the time??
> 
> x

YES!!!!!

rumbly tummy!!!

:cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, i had 2 toasted pitta breads about an hour ago and now im raiding the fridge again - i think its time to do another big food shop

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Theres going to be no food left in the house for my poor hubby! :winkwink:

x


----------



## 3outnumbered

just had a plain special fried rice from iceland, feel nausea yet feel the need to seek out a deli wrap.

OH will eat anything, wouldnt worry!!

my big shop is coming after the school run!!!

:cloud9:


----------



## 3outnumbered

anyone finding it hard to make any drink taste of anything!!!!

everything tastes like i have eaten a chewing gum and then had a drink.

:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Shineystar

I have to say im not feeling hugely hungry during the day, feel quite full then my throat feels swollen like before you are going to be sick.. yuck

I also noticed my teeth had stains on them like blood, and i feel like I want to brush my teeth several times a day, its gross!

trying to drink more water & reading about what we shouldnt be eating, information overload!


----------



## 3outnumbered

ahh!

dont go mad with the teeth brushing though as your gums bleed really easily during first triamester!

nose bleeds as well.

:cloud9:


----------



## kitty2385

oh i didnt know that outnumbered... finding out so many things!!

I just found out i cant carry on with my lowcarb diet while pregnant, need to find out how to eat normally again after doing lowcarb for quite a while, dont want to balloon if i start eating 'healthily' ie. with carbs!


----------



## kitty2385

oh i was gonna say we should think of a 'name' for our group of october due babies! I was in the group Autumn Acorns for TTC and i loved that we had a little name for our thread... anyone think of anything? x


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered said:


> ahh!
> 
> dont go mad with the teeth brushing though as your gums bleed really easily during first triamester!
> 
> nose bleeds as well.
> 
> :cloud9:

yeah i only do it twice a day, but will use chewing gum in between.



kitty2385 said:


> oh i didnt know that outnumbered... finding out so many things!!
> 
> I just found out i cant carry on with my lowcarb diet while pregnant, need to find out how to eat normally again after doing lowcarb for quite a while, dont want to balloon if i start eating 'healthily' ie. with carbs!

Ive lost 10lbs since the start of january, with lots of smaller portions more than anything else, so im hoping to keep going with that, obv if im hungry ill eat, but shouldnt really put weight on until much later on should we?



kitty2385 said:


> oh i was gonna say we should think of a 'name' for our group of october due babies! I was in the group Autumn Acorns for TTC and i loved that we had a little name for our thread... anyone think of anything? x

Good idea something playing on the october or late autum/halloween theme? (not scary halloween but something cute lol)


----------



## 3outnumbered

feeling bloated today!!

just went through my undies drawer and dug out my maternity, nursing and night nursing bra's, decided they needed a facelift, so dug out some navy dye and dyed them blue they look pretty cool.

saving money!!! my oh will be pleased.

:cloud9:


----------



## Shineystar

how resourceful?

im wearing a sports bra now as my BBS are always sore, wonder if i should just bite the bullet and go for mat ones this week, am i mad?

ps im starving now!


----------



## 3outnumbered

resourceful yes, them fitting me in 8months time with :holly: full of milk ........we will see.

i think you will find there is not much difference between the sports bra and mat. up to you of course.

asda bras, the ones in the packs are about £4.00 and are just as good as the £14.00 mat in mothercare.

:cloud9:


----------



## Shineystar

ooh and they do those bands aswell, Im also going to get the wee extension for trousers with zips so that they can last me a bit longer


----------



## 3outnumbered

i have found all my maternity clothes, got to go through them and see what will fit and what i will lol if i fit in them now! :rofl:

will definatly pass them on after this pregnancy it is most certainly my last one.

:cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've just been and bought one of the clearblue digital tests that tell you how far on you are. Eek, I'm excited to see the word 'pregnant' I'm worried incase it doesn't though, I'd be devastated :cry:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ive added everyones EDDs on page 1. Sorry if I have missed anyone! For those of us with a date range Ive chosen the middle date, we can change it as we find out for certain xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi :wave: everyone! I hope it ok for me to join all of you!!!

I just got my :bfp: on Saturday after battling PCOS, irregular cycles, and infertility. This was our first month trying the fertility drug Clomid... and I can't freaking believe I'm pregnant. 

I was having pregnancy symptoms throughout my cycle, but passed them off as side effects from the Clomid. Tender breasts, twinges in my abdomen, I thought AF would be here right away cause I was having all sorts of Cramping. The last 2 days its just been on and off. I am peeing more frequently...

I'm pretty nervous, I want this to stick so badly. Because I have PCOS I have an increased risk of MC. I'd pretty much do anything to insure this was a healthy sticky bean. Is anyone else freaking nervous?
I have an ultrasound on the 17th of FEB, i just booked! I'll be 6+4 weeks, she wanted me to come in 7-8 weeks... but she leaves on holidays on the 18th and doesn't get back until March 11th.... ARGH!!! BAD TIMING FOR ME LOL. I opted for the earlier apt... I'm 28 DH is 30! I'll be 29 when baby arrives!


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> I've just been and bought one of the clearblue digital tests that tell you how far on you are. Eek, I'm excited to see the word 'pregnant' I'm worried incase it doesn't though, I'd be devastated :cry:
> 
> X

It will say pregnant! and it's the best feeling to see those words!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hi :wave: everyone! I hope it ok for me to join all of you!!!
> 
> I just got my :bfp: on Saturday after battling PCOS, irregular cycles, and infertility. This was our first month trying the fertility drug Clomid... and I can't freaking believe I'm pregnant.
> 
> I was having pregnancy symptoms throughout my cycle, but passed them off as side effects from the Clomid. Tender breasts, twinges in my abdomen, I thought AF would be here right away cause I was having all sorts of Cramping. The last 2 days its just been on and off. I am peeing more frequently...
> 
> I'm pretty nervous, I want this to stick so badly. Because I have PCOS I have an increased risk of MC. I'd pretty much do anything to insure this was a healthy sticky bean. Is anyone else freaking nervous?
> I have an ultrasound on the 17th of FEB, i just booked! I'll be 6+4 weeks, she wanted me to come in 7-8 weeks... but she leaves on holidays on the 18th and doesn't get back until March 11th.... ARGH!!! BAD TIMING FOR ME LOL. I opted for the earlier apt... I'm 28 DH is 30! I'll be 29 when baby arrives!

This is exactly the same as me. right up until the ultra sound i felt like I was ready about myself!!

Good luck xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

That's too cool! Wasn't that the best feeling? seeing that positive test? Saturday was a good day:) I ended up telling my DH right away, not exactly how I planned it lol. I wanted o do it in a cute way, instead I walked into the bed room and blinded him with the light and yelled "are we sleeping" hahahha then i showed him the test lol. 




Mrs.B. said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: everyone! I hope it ok for me to join all of you!!!
> 
> I just got my :bfp: on Saturday after battling PCOS, irregular cycles, and infertility. This was our first month trying the fertility drug Clomid... and I can't freaking believe I'm pregnant.
> 
> I was having pregnancy symptoms throughout my cycle, but passed them off as side effects from the Clomid. Tender breasts, twinges in my abdomen, I thought AF would be here right away cause I was having all sorts of Cramping. The last 2 days its just been on and off. I am peeing more frequently...
> 
> I'm pretty nervous, I want this to stick so badly. Because I have PCOS I have an increased risk of MC. I'd pretty much do anything to insure this was a healthy sticky bean. Is anyone else freaking nervous?
> I have an ultrasound on the 17th of FEB, i just booked! I'll be 6+4 weeks, she wanted me to come in 7-8 weeks... but she leaves on holidays on the 18th and doesn't get back until March 11th.... ARGH!!! BAD TIMING FOR ME LOL. I opted for the earlier apt... I'm 28 DH is 30! I'll be 29 when baby arrives!
> 
> This is exactly the same as me. right up until the ultra sound i felt like I was ready about myself!!
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too wanted a great announcement, but I took the test on a whim at the end of the day that I was so shocked I got a line I came down the stairs shaking and then burst into tears, I couldn't believe it!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

lilosmom said:


> Wow, gone for a few hours and look at all these new mommies! Congratulations everyone. I'll be phoning my GP tomorrow to set up blood work and an initial appointment. After reading through all the posts, whew, (I'm obviously going to have to check in more often!) I can say with certainty we will not be finding out the sex of the baby and as far as gender preferences I guess a girl so our daughter will have a sister. She's the only girl in the family so it would be nice to have another for her. As long as it's healthy though I don't care either way. By the time this one arrives I will be 32 and as long as the baby stays in here until October then hubby will also be 32. We have a 2 year old as well and have been trying since the spring for another. We live in British Columbia, Canada. I'll have to get one of those tickers too for my signature, they're just so cool. I'll try to figure it out on my own but may have to come back on to get some help.


Hello from Saskatchewan :wave: My DH is from BC!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Does anyone know how they are going to tell close family and friends? I'm trying to come up with something fun and exciting:) I would love to hear yours! WARNING: I may copy!!!:tease:


----------



## Mrs.B.

When will you tell them?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Mrs.B. said:


> When will you tell them?

We both agreed for sure not until 10 weeks. :wacko:Then we will decide exactly when. I did tell my very best friend as she was also LTTC and got her BFP on Dec 14th! I'm only 7 weeks behind her! I'm also going to tell my baby sister on Feb 24th! She lives 7 hours away and DH and I are goin to spend a night with her on anniversary weekend! 7+4 at that point. I'm really close with my family and I want to tell them in person, that's the only reason I'm telling her early. The reason I'm waiting to tell everyone is... I'm already nervous about MC, and if I have people around me worried about it as well, it will only make things 10x worse. what about you Mrs. B?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am very nervous too, especially knowing I'm at higher risk, I would like to tell them so I have their support is anything does happen. I think the mothers day idea is a good one, that will have me at about 10 weeks, but I don't know if I'll end up telling them before. I feel desperate to tell someone!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i sent my mum a text pic of the clear blue digi, she has never rang me so quick in her life.

i got my LO to tell my other two kids, he said mummy got a baby in her tummy!!

his only two it was cute.

:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do you all have symptoms then? I'm worrying as I knew something was happening before my :bfp: due to the pressure in my tummy. Ive had heartburn and tender boobies. But today, nothing!! :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

i'm cramping a bit and peeing lots!


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs.B. said:


> is that the one with the orange tree looking logo? x

yeah it looks like a really useful website https://www.babycentre.co.uk/

it has a great meal planner suggestion too for each trimester :)

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/meal-planners-by-trimester/

mazndave - welcome to the thread! yes i feel as though i have a lot to learn with it being my first but im sure we will get there :)

i hadnt considered an early scan but thats a lovely idea. i wonder how much you can see, might go and have a look :)

Mrs.B. - yeah we have a secret gender preference for a boy :) although thats more DH than me, i will be happy with either :) 

BabyBumpHope - omg haha!! yes i was worried about bearing down for a number two and maybe somehow dislodging the implantation lmao!! think that was after the other evening when i had lots of cramps. DH gave me a gentle squeeze when he hugged me and it sent shooting pains down into my uterus, really scared us but probably just due to general cramps

have you worked out your ticker yet?

Bells81 - aww yes it will be so wonderful to follow this journey with you all and see the scans and eventual baby pics hehe!! :happydance:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

oh no! :hugs: i hope you are okay? im so sorry to hear that :( :cry:

mazndave - i had a simailar thing today and snuck off to a private room to use the telephone to ring for my GP appointment. i have got mine friday PM :)

BabyBumpHope - yey i have one of those too - when are you going to use it? i was thinking about doing it on Friday before i go to the GP

Feb4th2011;15295515]That's too cool! Wasn't that the best feeling? seeing that positive test? Saturday was a good day:) I ended up telling my DH right away, not exactly how I planned it lol. I wanted o do it in a cute way, instead I walked into the bed room and blinded him with the light and yelled "are we sleeping" hahahha then i showed him the test lol. 

3outnumbered - haha i did the same with my mum lol aww bet that was sooo cute seeing them give the news lol

AFM - first day back at work since my news and was strange at first but then distracted me well, so have hardly had any symptoms (shows it must be in my head lol) did find myself a bit more hungry today and definitely less attention span by the afternoon lol

ever so often i would suddenly remember my little secret and feel so excited and proud at what my body is making for us :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh yes, I have been peeing lots too and I am absolutly shattered!! I guess I want to feel nauseous so I know its happening, haha I know that sounds weird


----------



## Alandsa

ooh and as for my due date - going by LMP it would be 8th Oct


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> ooh and as for my due date - going by LMP it would be 8th Oct

That puts us on the same date going by my randomly picked date :haha:


----------



## mazndave

kitty2385 said:


> oh i was gonna say we should think of a 'name' for our group of october due babies! I was in the group Autumn Acorns for TTC and i loved that we had a little name for our thread... anyone think of anything? x

What about Octobers 'Little Pumpkins'? 

BBH, don't worry about your test not saying pregnant, of course it will! When are you doing it? Saying that tho, I also did another test today just to check I still was! Two lovely pink lines, and that was only an hour after I'd last had a wee, and was almost clear! Think that means I'm doing ok!!

Made the mistake of mentioning I'd moved when I called GP - I'm now in the process of having to register elsewhere! Been with them for 28 years, but they've slung me out, lol! Have a medical at new practice on Monday to get me on the patient list, and then they'll get me sorted out with a midwife. I was worried it'd take ages so I'm glad it won't.

xx


----------



## Mrs Mc

Can i join you all?
Im due the 10th.
Vety tender boobs which are veiny. Had some cramping yesterday which worried me but none today whuch is now making me worry:dohh:
Aww, glad this thread was started. Looking forward to having this exciting journey with you all :flower:
X


----------



## mazndave

Mrs.B. said:


> Do you all have symptoms then? I'm worrying as I knew something was happening before my :bfp: due to the pressure in my tummy. Ive had heartburn and tender boobies. But today, nothing!! :(

I'm not really having strong symptoms as such, and it also makes me worry that it's not normal. My boobs don't hurt at all, and everyone elses seem to, so that's my biggest worry! I have spells of fatigue and the odd sicky feeling, back ache and slight cramps but not much more. I read that sometimes symptoms don't really materialise until 5 or 6 weeks, so I'll try not to get too stressed out about it.

Def think I will go for the early scan, don't think I can go another 7 weeks without confirmation everything is ok in there! Saying to hubby today, I think I'll take one test a week until that time comes, just for reassurance. Tesco cheapies are good and at £4 for 2, I don't think it's too much of a waste.

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Mrs Mc, I'll add you to the front page.



The only problem with halloween names is thats right at the end.. we are at the beginning, but there is nothing at the beginning of Oct is there?


----------



## mazndave

No I know, I couldn't think of anything at the beginning of October, only Thanksgiving which means nothing to us UK ladies, that was all I could come up with.

What about ' Octobers Little Librans'? The star sign runs from Sept 23rd to 22nd October.

Unless the thread gets 'expanded' to include all of October? I know someone on here who I'm hoping will get a late October due date, and would be nice to see her on this thread if she did. Just a suggestion though....

xx


----------



## Alandsa

yeah i think that would be a nice idea to expand it to October :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I can't change the name can I?


----------



## Alandsa

eek i have just scared myself a little bit by looking at the photos of the baby developing at different stages in the link below lol

https://erwinadr.blogspot.com/2010/05/fetal-development-month-by-month.html

4 weeks old it looks like this: 

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_SIl46YOSYD4/S-kaoTP1LNI/AAAAAAAAATE/Wq6bu0PSRhs/s1600/getty_rm_photo_of_4_week_fetus.jpg

https://r17.imgfast.net/users/1711/32/95/43/album/baby4w10.jpg


----------



## 3outnumbered

aahhh what a cute little erm alien!!!!!

just how cute it will eventually be!!!!

Autumn Bundles is my suggestion for a name.

:cloud9:


----------



## 2inlove04

I'm due Oct 7th :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Did someone already say October Acorns?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Precious Pumpkins... Due in October
????


----------



## 3outnumbered

i am happy with what ever you decide.

:dust:


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies,
Do you mind if I join?? Got my definite BFP this afternoon wooohooo! Think I am due approx due date 2 October but its still a little hard to tell due to irregular cycles and odd OPK results!

Symptoms so far have been:

Nausea (although eased off now)
Light headedness
Sore boobs
Slight cramps
Fatigue
Thudding heart
Last few days I have been starving!!!

Looking forward to watching everyones journeys. Here's to a H&H nine months to us all xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

big whoop, glad you made it over here jenba.

:cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Loving the new name girls! 

:hi: to all the new ladies. 

How do you all feel about having sex this early in pregnancy? Sorry if too much information but would be interesting to know your thoughts

X


----------



## lilosmom

OnErth&InHvn said:


> went to Er- not due in Oct anymore :(

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. There's never anything that can be said to ease the pain you're going through, just know I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Jenba x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jenba, you got your bfp too? Wow, congrats!!!

Ladies can I joint in the October babies club here?
I should be due oct 7-9th area but not sure based on earlier ovulation. I went in for bloodwork today, my HCG is 159 (i'm 15 dpo).
I am so excited, this will be my 2nd child, my little nmboy is 1 year old today!


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Loving the new name girls!
> 
> :hi: to all the new ladies.
> 
> How do you all feel about having sex this early in pregnancy? Sorry if too much information but would be interesting to know your thoughts
> 
> X

We haven't as of yet, but purely because of the pressure I've been having on my womb area.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3outnumbered- your here too! Nice to see you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd I'll add you to the 8th as Ive picked the middle date for those of us who have a range, welcome :) xx


----------



## lilosmom

Feb4th2011 said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> Wow, gone for a few hours and look at all these new mommies! Congratulations everyone. I'll be phoning my GP tomorrow to set up blood work and an initial appointment. After reading through all the posts, whew, (I'm obviously going to have to check in more often!) I can say with certainty we will not be finding out the sex of the baby and as far as gender preferences I guess a girl so our daughter will have a sister. She's the only girl in the family so it would be nice to have another for her. As long as it's healthy though I don't care either way. By the time this one arrives I will be 32 and as long as the baby stays in here until October then hubby will also be 32. We have a 2 year old as well and have been trying since the spring for another. We live in British Columbia, Canada. I'll have to get one of those tickers too for my signature, they're just so cool. I'll try to figure it out on my own but may have to come back on to get some help.
> 
> 
> Hello from Saskatchewan :wave: My DH is from BC!Click to expand...

Hi! My OH and I spent a few years in Saskatoon while he went to university. Great place and such friendly people but I have to admit, was sure glad to get back to Beautiful BC!


----------



## 3outnumbered

you too hopeful42nd!!!


my oh always wants to bd just before AF due, we tried but it was too tender down there.

:cloud9:


----------



## lilosmom

Oh my gosh, I really do have to check in here more often! Hope everyone's doing well so far. I peed on my last stick this morning and it came up so much quicker and darker than the control line you almost couldn't even see two lines. Makes me feel so much better about how my little "pumpkin" is sticking. Just to put some minds at ease out there, I had zero symptoms with my daughter, just the positive pregnancy test and a bit tired up until about four months. Right now I'm feeling somewhat sluggish and a little bit of pressure in my bbs but that's it. No nausea, no food aversions/cravings, nothing. It's all normal because everyone's different and every pregnancy is different. I have my doctor appointment booked for wednesday morning, blood work only, but it's a start. Still can't figure out the tickers... I wish I wasn't so technically challenged!


----------



## 3outnumbered

lilosmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I really do have to check in here more often! Hope everyone's doing well so far. I peed on my last stick this morning and it came up so much quicker and darker than the control line you almost couldn't even see two lines. Makes me feel so much better about how my little "pumpkin" is sticking. Just to put some minds at ease out there, I had zero symptoms with my daughter, just the positive pregnancy test and a bit tired up until about four months. Right now I'm feeling somewhat sluggish and a little bit of pressure in my bbs but that's it. No nausea, no food aversions/cravings, nothing. It's all normal because everyone's different and every pregnancy is different. I have my doctor appointment booked for wednesday morning, blood work only, but it's a start. Still can't figure out the tickers... I wish I wasn't so technically challenged!

try clicking on my ticker, sign up to the website, then click on ticker code, choose the code starting url and copy it to your signature.

if you have already tried that!!! then you have your pregnancy head on.

like the reference to pumkin, might change my status.

:cloud9:


----------



## Alandsa

Yey glad to see you here Jenba and Hopeful42nd :)

Yeah I have noticed my heart thudding more when I'm still. Just googled it and apparently it's normal :)

And awwww!! Love precious pumpkins!! :D might call my little bean that as a nickname hehe


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> Loving the new name girls!
> 
> :hi: to all the new ladies.
> 
> How do you all feel about having sex this early in pregnancy? Sorry if too much information but would be interesting to know your thoughts
> 
> X

We haven't had sex yet... I'm achy and don't feel like it all that much. Our first wedding anniversary is on Saturday, so I'm planning on getting it on then!!!:haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Mrs. B could you please add me to the October 8th Due Date list??!!! Thanks!


----------



## Bells81

Evening all!

Hi to all the new joiners!

I love the title of this thread! Dh and I have been trying to think of a code name for bean and pumpkin is perfect!!! 

Rang my doctors today - though I'd better get the ball rolling with appts etc. They are going to pass my details on directly to the midwives which saves a wasted trip seeing the doctor!

If my boss pops intot work this week, I will probably tell her of my news. She'll need to do a risk assessment on me especially as I work with X-rays and anaeshetic gases. Hoping to tell my parents at the weekend. Not going to tell the boys after my scan as they will tell the world which I don't want yet.

Hope everyone is feeling Ok? I'm tired more than anything. Went and got measured for new bras today as mine are quite snug now. The fitter has put me in non-wired ones which feels really odd!!! But I am well supported and I know that they won't block my milk ducts/prevent them developing properly!


----------



## 3outnumbered

bells81 sorted my bra's today, my bbs have not actually grown that much! so didnt have to fork out fortunatly.

:cloud9:


----------



## mazndave

3outnumbered said:


> like the reference to pumkin, might change my status.
> 
> :cloud9:

I think I'll change mine too! 

x


----------



## Alandsa

Aww that's lovely, I shall do the same :)


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

This is my first pregnancy related post EVER :thumbup:
This is our ivf miracle and I'm so scared I haven't even brought myself to put a ticker on yet :blush:

I'm 20 and DH is 27 I'll be 21 when this little pumpkin gets here and DH will still be 27
We're 4+1 today (its after midnight ;))
Our DD is 8th October
We've been trying for 2 years 11 months and still very much in shock and very nervous!
Our close family know, because of them knowing about the ivf they were dying to know if it worked

We should be having a scan at our ivf clinic at 6 weeks and because we had 2 eggs transferred were dying to know if it's twins or just one in there

Looking forward to talking with you ladies but don't mind me if I just stalk alot :blush:


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> This is my first pregnancy related post EVER :thumbup:
> This is our ivf miracle and I'm so scared I haven't even brought myself to put a ticker on yet :blush:
> 
> I'm 20 and DH is 27 I'll be 21 when this little pumpkin gets here and DH will still be 27
> We're 4+1 today (its after midnight ;))
> Our DD is 8th October
> We've been trying for 2 years 11 months and still very much in shock and very nervous!
> Our close family know, because of them knowing about the ivf they were dying to know if it worked
> 
> We should be having a scan at our ivf clinic at 6 weeks and because we had 2 eggs transferred were dying to know if it's twins or just one in there
> 
> Looking forward to talking with you ladies but don't mind me if I just stalk alot :blush:

Congrats on your much deserved :bfp:!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: We have the same due date!!! It's not after midnight here yet... so I'm still only 4 weeks lol but in 4 hours I'll be 4+1 lol


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks Hun, congrats to you too :hugs:
Yay for our due dates :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!

Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:

I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop

X


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!
> 
> Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:
> 
> I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop
> 
> X

Hey BabyBumpHope!

Could you be further along than you think??!! :happydance:The Clear Blue digi tests read 2-3 when you are 4-5 weeks! Or maybe you could be carrying twins:oneofeach:, i think your levels show stronger if you have multiples. I took a clear blue digi on Saturday as well and got 1-2 weeks... and according to our tickers I'm a couple days ahead of you. wouldn't that be wild if it was 2 pumpkins?!


----------



## Leinzlove

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> This is my first pregnancy related post EVER :thumbup:
> This is our ivf miracle and I'm so scared I haven't even brought myself to put a ticker on yet :blush:
> 
> I'm 20 and DH is 27 I'll be 21 when this little pumpkin gets here and DH will still be 27
> We're 4+1 today (its after midnight ;))
> Our DD is 8th October
> We've been trying for 2 years 11 months and still very much in shock and very nervous!
> Our close family know, because of them knowing about the ivf they were dying to know if it worked
> 
> We should be having a scan at our ivf clinic at 6 weeks and because we had 2 eggs transferred were dying to know if it's twins or just one in there
> 
> Looking forward to talking with you ladies but don't mind me if I just stalk alot :blush:

Totally awesome!! :) Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Nurse1980

Hello ladies 

Can I join too! We found out we were expecting last Friday and we are in total shock! Only started trying this month and bd twice!!
So realise how lucky we are. I'm am 32 this week and my other half is 38.

Due on the 7th October!

I'm taking daily pregnancy tests as still can't believe it!

Not much in the way of symptoms, just occasional cramp and mildly sore boobs.

Got gp appointment today and just want this first trimester out of the way so I can relax more.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Feb4th2011 - my god, DH would get the shock of his life if it was twins!

My ticker goes by my last period date but I have short cycles and ovulate early in my cycle so I could be a few days ahead of what the ticker says. There's no twins in the family so doubt it could be!! 

X


----------



## kitty2385

We were in Tesco last night and I saw a 'baby on board' sign and thought it might be cute for when we tell our families, to take a photo of me holding the 'baby on board' sign across my stomach and make it into cards for the family :) Dunno if we will do that but it was an idea. Also our first baby buy last night in Tesco, a little furry (i think they are called sleepsuits?) sleepsuit and I said aww we could take it home from hospital in that and then burst into tears in the middle of Tesco LMAO! I just said 'oh it starts!' haha!



Alandsa said:


> eek i have just scared myself a little bit by looking at the photos of the baby developing at different stages in the link below lol

Nearly had me in tears again then looking at these pics!



BabyBumpHope said:


> I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!
> 
> Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:
> 
> I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop
> 
> X

I have 6 positive normal liney test and the digi test said 'not pregnant' so im staying away from the last digi test i have for a few more weeks, we were talking last night about why my line isnt getting much darker, was wondering if it might have anything to do with only having one kidney? Maybe only half as much of the hormone gets into my urine because theres half as many kidneys putting it there? Just a thought, no proof of it lol! But the lines have gone from incredibly faint to faintish lol. Not really dark yet!! Must stop POAS!!! I think OH is more obsessed than me actually!!!

Forgot to say other day, I am 26, OH is 32, will be 27 and 33 when bean is here :D


----------



## broody.k

Hi all,

My name is Kat and I am 29 my OH is 30 and hoping to join you. I have just read all 16 pages of your posts and its made it all feel more real and exciting. 


I got my :bfp: on Sunday and still can't believe it. We were very lucky and our ttc journey was very short which was very unexpected as I have a diagnosis of PCOS so thought it would be long. So I only posted on the wtt forum and missed the ttc forums as was still working up courage to post there. I used a Tesco's digital test today and seeing the word pregnant was very exiciting. This will be our first child. We haven't told anyone yet but will probably tell parents at the weekend but no one else for a while. Although how I am going to explain not drinking, having less caffiene, no cheeses ect for weeks I am not sure yet! :haha: I am a mental health nurse so will have to let work know soon as part of my job involves physically holding people if they are very unwell and violent or trying to leave when its dangerous for them too! 

And yes my cats have been much much more cuddley than normal but I thought I was making it up!:winkwink: 

Ok I am going to stop now as I could actually ramble for hours and bore you all silly. I love the name of this thread btw.

Kat


----------



## kitty2385

hi broody.k :wave: xx


----------



## mazndave

Feb4th2011 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!
> 
> Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:
> 
> I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop
> 
> X
> 
> Hey BabyBumpHope!
> 
> Could you be further along than you think??!! :happydance:The Clear Blue digi tests read 2-3 when you are 4-5 weeks! Or maybe you could be carrying twins:oneofeach:, i think your levels show stronger if you have multiples. I took a clear blue digi on Saturday as well and got 1-2 weeks... and according to our tickers I'm a couple days ahead of you. wouldn't that be wild if it was 2 pumpkins?!Click to expand...

My Clearblue digi also said 2-3 weeks, and this was on Saturday when I was only 13dpo, so I was wondering the same about twins!! Aaaargh, scary! That's why I put my edd as 5th October, when FF has it down as 7th, just so it took me over 4 weeks like the test said at the time.

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Kitty - that baby on board idea is fab!! I wish I had thought of something like that!

Hi broody.k :hi: congratulations on your BFP hun

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

God maz - imagine we both had twins?!?! Haha, double trouble

X


----------



## kitty2385

i used to really want twins... until my next door neighbour had twins and they NEVER shut up!!!!! LOL x


----------



## broody.k

Thanks for warm welcome guys :wave: forgot to say edd 10th October!

Kitty I love that baby on board idea!


----------



## Leinzlove

Twins... that'd be a scary thought for me! As I'd have 3 under 2. But, whatever I'm blessed with would have to work! Congratulations everyone! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've managed to get in touch with the midwives :) Because my GP doesn't see me they invite you to an early pregnancy session where they go through all the info and advice - what you should be eating, foods to avoid, what to expect in early pregnancy. They will check my height, weight, blood pressure and carbon monoxide levels and give me a set of notes to start filling in. I'm going on Thursday eek!!! I'm excited, but nervous too!

X


----------



## Nurse1980

Has anyone got an awful acid taste in their mouths?!


----------



## 3outnumbered

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> This is my first pregnancy related post EVER :thumbup:
> This is our ivf miracle and I'm so scared I haven't even brought myself to put a ticker on yet :blush:
> 
> We should be having a scan at our ivf clinic at 6 weeks and because we had 2 eggs transferred were dying to know if it's twins or just one in there
> 
> Looking forward to talking with you ladies but don't mind me if I just stalk alot :blush:

that is so exciting!!!!
keep us updated.

:cloud9:


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!
> 
> Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:
> 
> I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop
> 
> X




BabyBumpHope said:


> God maz - imagine we both had twins?!?! Haha, double trouble
> 
> X


:rofl: :rofl:

that would be hilarious!!!! :rofl:

mine only says 1-2weeks, i have 3 monsters already, twins is not on our agenda!!!!

insomnia has kicked in with me as well.

what a nightmare.

still have a really bad sore throat and cough, just dont want to cough to hard and throw up.

welcome to all the new ladies!!

:flower:

:cloud9:


----------



## Shineystar

Feb4th2011 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!
> 
> Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:
> 
> I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop
> 
> X
> 
> Thats so exciting, what a feeling seeing the pregnant on the test!
> 
> Hey BabyBumpHope!
> 
> Could you be further along than you think??!! :happydance:The Clear Blue digi tests read 2-3 when you are 4-5 weeks! Or maybe you could be carrying twins:oneofeach:, i think your levels show stronger if you have multiples. I took a clear blue digi on Saturday as well and got 1-2 weeks... and according to our tickers I'm a couple days ahead of you. wouldn't that be wild if it was 2 pumpkins?!Click to expand...

This is funny, as mine says concieved 2-3 weeks ago (took the test on sunday which was 14 dpo, so I have to say the twin thought entered my mind too, i used to always want that, but its so scary now! maybe i just have high hormone levels ?


Nurse1980 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Can I join too! We found out we were expecting last Friday and we are in total shock! Only started trying this month and bd twice!!
> So realise how lucky we are. I'm am 32 this week and my other half is 38.
> 
> Due on the 7th October!
> 
> I'm taking daily pregnancy tests as still can't believe it!
> 
> Not much in the way of symptoms, just occasional cramp and mildly sore boobs.
> 
> Got gp appointment today and just want this first trimester out of the way so I can relax more.




BabyBumpHope said:


> I've managed to get in touch with the midwives :) Because my GP doesn't see me they invite you to an early pregnancy session where they go through all the info and advice - what you should be eating, foods to avoid, what to expect in early pregnancy. They will check my height, weight, blood pressure and carbon monoxide levels and give me a set of notes to start filling in. I'm going on Thursday eek!!! I'm excited, but nervous too!
> 
> X

Thats a great idea, wish my GP would do that, but it seems when i go in next week they actually are going to do another test & I dont know what else to expect!

Well me and DH decided last night that I should call my parents today & tell them (we live 3 hours away from them & the next time i see them its for the anniversary of a lost loved one.. long story might go into it in future.. so don't think its the right time to tell them). I'm so nervous!

A bit about me, finished uni last year, Im 29, DH is 27. met 8 years ago. married in september. Started my first professional job in dec (nervous to tell them my news). 
Got our bfp on first month of trying using SMEP, and didnt dtd after cd13 so i thought we were out this month.

Love the pumpkin name! Ive been looking at lots of pics to put on FB when the time comes (t-shirt saying baby loading, please wait; a pic of a bun in an oven or a bracelet with baby feet saying coming soon) :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

How does that work with the midwife because I got told that doctors won't confirm pregnancies anymore so do you still go to them to sort the midwife stuff out :shrug:


----------



## 3outnumbered

i would still go to the doctors, as everywhere in uk is completely different, my gp has own midwives, some are separate.

but the doctors should still give you number of midwives to contact them direct. as i am sure your doctors still want to know your pregnant.

:baby::baby:
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## princess_1991

:thumbup:

Will probs sort the midwife out after my ivf clinic has discharged me after my scan


----------



## 3outnumbered

shineystar love the aviatar!!!!!

very cool!

xx:cloud9:


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered said:


> shineystar love the aviatar!!!!!
> 
> very cool!
> 
> xx:cloud9:

hehe, thanks, ive decided when LO arrives they are soo getting dressed up for halloween as a pumpkin! 

just googled baby pumpkins, theres so many cute piccys x


----------



## princess_1991

Love the fact that our babies will be here in time for Halloween, think of the cute little outfits ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Morning ladies!

As for my symptoms, I don't have heartburn yet, was bad all through my last pregnancy so I am not looking forward to it. I have been waking up around 2-4 in the mining area, and it takes me two hours to get cozy and go back to sleep. Besides that not much. Just some back pain and cramps.
I hope you are all well and enjoying you new pregnancies so far.


----------



## princess_1991

Hopeful I have the same problem, by 9/10 I'm shattered go to bed then I'm awake from 1/2am til 3/4am, it's driving me potty!

The only symptoms I've had is cramping and super sore boobs, people also say a cold is a symptom because a lot of people get them in early pregnancy but I don't know if it's down to that or just the weather :shrug:


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> Feb4th2011 - my god, DH would get the shock of his life if it was twins!
> 
> My ticker goes by my last period date but I have short cycles and ovulate early in my cycle so I could be a few days ahead of what the ticker says. There's no twins in the family so doubt it could be!!
> 
> X

I'm probably wrong about the twins thing, that information came from BnB and lots of women make stuff up i think:wacko: I took another one, cause I can't stop lol and it now says 2-3 weeks!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Princess - you totally reminded me of another symptom! Post nasal drip/ harder breathing. I have had to work much harder for air as of late, and at night when I first lie down everything was clogging up my sinuses starts running down my throat! Yuk, I know, the joys of pregnancy! Your right the night alertness is driving me mad too! Especially when I think of my son in the next room making me get up in two hours!!! That's valusble sleep time :)

Feb4 - I just thought about twins too since I had IUI a d there was two-four targets in there! Ah. It's a blessing either way, time will tell I guess :)


----------



## princess_1991

We find out if ours is twins soon because of the 2 blasts we transferred, twins would be amazing!!

Hopeful I definately feel sorry for you having to get up early too! I've been right lazy the past couple of days when its happened :blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just wait, your time of sleeplessness and early morning is not far off!!!


----------



## princess_1991

:thumbup: I hope so!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi:

I've just been for a long walk with DH and SIL so my cramping has kicked in earlier today! SIL doesn't know we are expecting so i didn't want to say anything. I think its worse because of the cold too

x


----------



## Feb4th2011

All though I'm super grateful for free health care...I'm choked that my when I called my GP today to make an apt just to get my blood work done, they said they had nothing until the 13th!!! COME ON! I'm just going to go to a "walk in clinic" I need that added comfort of knowing my levels are doubling! 

I completely caved last night when I went to see my really good friends 2 week old baby... I just had to tell her lol. The funny part is earlier in the day my DH said " I bet you 20 bucks you will tell Amber :)" I of course said no way! Well it was about 5 minutes into the visit and I told her lol. After I whispered to my DH to make sure he was cool with it.

I'm feeling pretty good overall. I had trouble sleeping last night, I kept getting up and rolling around. The cramping isnt as bad, but it's still early. also.... I'm some what constipated, I'm usually really regular but not now!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Princess 1991 when do you find out?!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Feb4th2011 said:


> I'm some what constipated, I'm usually really regular but not now!

I've gone the complete opposite. I'm normally constipated but now i'm more regular than i've been in a long time!!

x


----------



## princess_1991

Feb4th2011 said:


> Princess 1991 when do you find out?!!!!!!!

We get a scan at about 6 weeks ish so in about 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

princess_1991 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Princess 1991 when do you find out?!!!!!!!
> 
> We get a scan at about 6 weeks ish so in about 2 weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

How exciting! Youll have to keep us updated!

x


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Princess 1991 when do you find out?!!!!!!!
> 
> We get a scan at about 6 weeks ish so in about 2 weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

Fantastic!!!! Can't wait to hear about it!!! Mine is on the 17th:happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm some what constipated, I'm usually really regular but not now!
> 
> I've gone the complete opposite. I'm normally constipated but now i'm more regular than i've been in a long time!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Nice! hahaha


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think my scan will be closer to the end of march. I don't think they offer you one until you are 12 weeks here

x


----------



## princess_1991

Baby bump are you from the uk?
Normally I wouldnt get one until 12 weeks but because the Ivf clinic is a private clinic we get an early one :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yeah, im from the UK. I think its going to be about 11-13 weeks

x


----------



## mazndave

:hi: to all the new pumpkins! Getting to be quite a few of us. Can't wait until we all start having scans and finding out genders etc, bit of a wait yet though! Definitely makes me want the early scan, could have it in 4 weeks!

Would get to find out if there's 2 in there nice and early, give me more time to get used to the idea! I'll be happy with whatever I'm given, but OH MY GOD, it would be hard work! We have twins in our family so you never know.......

Love the pumpkin avatar, I may have to steal this! I'm off to have a look now what different ones I can find.

xx


----------



## Pug2012

Hi October Ladies

I am 13 dpo today and due 13th October. Could you add me too please. Thank you.


----------



## Shineystar

well that's my parents in the know! My dad was quite surprised, my mum not so much! Feels very strange having told them, almost like its not quite real yet so am i kidding them on?

just need to tell his parents which i think we will do this week too.

This is all madness!

how will I keep sane until the end of march :dohh:


----------



## Quartz

Hello can I join to due on October 5th.


----------



## kitty2385

Shineystar said:


> well that's my parents in the know! My dad was quite surprised, my mum not so much! Feels very strange having told them, almost like its not quite real yet so am i kidding them on?
> 
> just need to tell his parents which i think we will do this week too.
> 
> This is all madness!
> 
> how will I keep sane until the end of march :dohh:

we are sooo tempted to tell his parents on sunday, we go for coffee every sunday morning to a coffee shop and i will be bursting! We get married on 3/3/12, less than 5 weeks away, but then honeymoon for a month in USA so I wont get my first scan until 14-15 weeks ( :( )and the plan is to give out scan pics in the 'baby on board' cards we are going to make! At least we arent around people we want to tell for a month before we can tell them so i might be able to hold it in easier! :haha:

I might be 'high risk' though so might have to have a scan before I go on honeymoon, I guess I will find out at my first midwife appt, which is at 8 weeks+. Im 8 weeks on 22nd Feb! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

mazndave said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I can't sleep - I think the insomnia has kicked in already!
> 
> Just done my clearblue digi test and im so relieved to see the word 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' :happydance:
> 
> I already knew from my 2 tests on Saturday but it makes it even more real now! I'm going to change my profile pic once I get on the laptop
> 
> X
> 
> Hey BabyBumpHope!
> 
> Could you be further along than you think??!! :happydance:The Clear Blue digi tests read 2-3 when you are 4-5 weeks! Or maybe you could be carrying twins:oneofeach:, i think your levels show stronger if you have multiples. I took a clear blue digi on Saturday as well and got 1-2 weeks... and according to our tickers I'm a couple days ahead of you. wouldn't that be wild if it was 2 pumpkins?!Click to expand...
> 
> My Clearblue digi also said 2-3 weeks, and this was on Saturday when I was only 13dpo, so I was wondering the same about twins!! Aaaargh, scary! That's why I put my edd as 5th October, when FF has it down as 7th, just so it took me over 4 weeks like the test said at the time.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I took a digi today with afternoon urine and it said 2-3, I'm 13dpo x


----------



## Mrs.B.

But my FRER at 10dpo was very very stong compared to your avatar BBH x


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi, just thought id check in.
Trying not too worry but its so hard. Technically im still not late until tomorrow. Been rushing to loo all day to check for any af signs:haha:
Had my first bout of nausea today which i actually quite liked because it made me feel like all the pregnancy hormones were pumping through!:happydance:
Cant wait til tomorrow when im 4 weeks. 3 weeks something just sounds so early and scary!
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

My tests ... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03774.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm guessing we're all debating the digis?? I only ovulated 13 days ago and mine says 2-3. So I'm guessing they can be out :)


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies! Can I join you? Im due 5th October. My 3rd pregnancy but so far none of them have stuck so I'm v. v. nervous this time. 

My symptoms - today ... sharp pulling almost stabbing pains in my abdomen and bloating so much that I had to undo my jeans and now can't do the button up! I also have had trouble breathing, increased urination and serious wideawakeness at uncivilised hour of the night.

My OH and I are getting a puppy! We saw the puppy the same day I got my BFP - hopefully she'll be able to take my mind off the negative side of being pregnant! Hard work but definitely better to get and train a puppy before baby arrives than training a puppy with a baby/toddler in tow!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs.B - my pink dye test wasn't the early response one. It was the one that you cam only use on the day of your missed period. I got a bit confused in the shop - I could have sworn I picked up the early one but didn't :( glad I still got a line though

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congratulations beetle

X


----------



## beetle

Thanks! is anyone else breaking out of their trousers! Muffin top doesn't do my tummy any justice at all!


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Mrs.B - my pink dye test wasn't the early response one. It was the one that you cam only use on the day of your missed period. I got a bit confused in the shop - I could have sworn I picked up the early one but didn't :( glad I still got a line though
> 
> X

Ah I see! I'm confused with them any way as my cheepies were supposed to be more sensitive but hardly showed, then the frers BAM! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Beetle -a lot of your symptoms sound like mine :) do you know if your progesterone levels are high enough? (as you mentions your previous pregnancies didn't last, very sorry by the way)
I never used a digi, I know when I O'd and such but I think those tests can only guess based on amount of levels which is diff depending on when the egg implanted.
I just did Internet cheapies (25 mcg) and then blood test 4 days later


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> Beetle -a lot of your symptoms sound like mine :) do you know if your progesterone levels are high enough? (as you mentions your previous pregnancies didn't last, very sorry by the way)
> I never used a digi, I know when I O'd and such but I think those tests can only guess based on amount of levels which is diff depending on when the egg implanted.
> I just did Internet cheapies (25 mcg) and then blood test 4 days later

I wont get bloods drawn until 8 weeks, so I'm only half way there!


----------



## beetle

Hopeful42nd said:


> Beetle -a lot of your symptoms sound like mine :) do you know if your progesterone levels are high enough? (as you mentions your previous pregnancies didn't last, very sorry by the way)
> I never used a digi, I know when I O'd and such but I think those tests can only guess based on amount of levels which is diff depending on when the egg implanted.
> I just did Internet cheapies (25 mcg) and then blood test 4 days later

Hi Hopeful, with my first two pregnancies the progesterone was fine because I had a corpus luteal cyst which was pumping out the progesterone so I don't think that was the cause of the MC. Could just have been dodgy egg. I am 41 after all! I had blood test done today so hopefully get results tomorrow and see what's going on - although the surgery are so useless they only gave me forms for 1 test so I wont be able to see increase in HCG amount. ho hum!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Mrs Mc said:


> Hi, just thought id check in.
> Trying not too worry but its so hard. Technically im still not late until tomorrow. Been rushing to loo all day to check for any af signs:haha:
> Had my first bout of nausea today which i actually quite liked because it made me feel like all the pregnancy hormones were pumping through!:happydance:
> Cant wait til tomorrow when im 4 weeks. 3 weeks something just sounds so early and scary!
> X

I totally know what you mean about being in the 3 week category... Ever day that I wake up, im so happy to be 1 day further along:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs.B. said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Beetle -a lot of your symptoms sound like mine :) do you know if your progesterone levels are high enough? (as you mentions your previous pregnancies didn't last, very sorry by the way)
> I never used a digi, I know when I O'd and such but I think those tests can only guess based on amount of levels which is diff depending on when the egg implanted.
> I just did Internet cheapies (25 mcg) and then blood test 4 days later
> 
> I wont get bloods drawn until 8 weeks, so I'm only half way there!Click to expand...

Holy that's crazy! I'll have had a scan by then!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Beetle -a lot of your symptoms sound like mine :) do you know if your progesterone levels are high enough? (as you mentions your previous pregnancies didn't last, very sorry by the way)
> I never used a digi, I know when I O'd and such but I think those tests can only guess based on amount of levels which is diff depending on when the egg implanted.
> I just did Internet cheapies (25 mcg) and then blood test 4 days later
> 
> I wont get bloods drawn until 8 weeks, so I'm only half way there!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy that's crazy! I'll have had a scan by then!Click to expand...

Mad isnt it! My first midwife appointment at 8 weeks, with bloods. Scan at 12 weeks!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

beetle said:


> Hi Hopeful, with my first two pregnancies the progesterone was fine because I had a corpus luteal cyst which was pumping out the progesterone so I don't think that was the cause of the MC. Could just have been dodgy egg. I am 41 after all! I had blood test done today so hopefully get results tomorrow and see what's going on - although the surgery are so useless they only gave me forms for 1 test so I wont be able to see increase in HCG amount. ho hum!

Aw, well that's rotton. I think we all need to see that confirmation so we don't stress. Stress is detrimental to pregnancy!

So I just got my son down to nap and am eating a nice fruit plate...mmm, blueberries, blackberries, pineapple, and honeydew melon, terrific!


----------



## Quartz

oh and congratulations to everyone else!


----------



## princess_1991

did another test tonight, just thought id share it with you lovely ladies ;)



AND ive took the plunge and got myself a ticker :happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey and yey :) I've got a another test in the house. I might do it in the morning to see if my lines are getting darker! I haven't done a pink dye one since sat night when I got my BFP!

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: to all the new mummies to be :) hope I havent missed anyone off the EDD list xx


----------



## Alandsa

wowwee its hard to keep up with this threads, we are all such an excited lot hehe :D

im glad to hear that there are some darker lines coming, i havent tested again but might have a go tomorrow then ;) seems funny that the CB digi's are saying 2-3 weeks i will do mine on friday which will be 17dpo so im assuming i would expect it to say 2-3 weeks by then?

i had less symptoms yesterday, not sure if it is because i am busy at work but i know last night i got all worried that maybe my little pumpkin had gone :( however i have continued to have achey boobs, some light cramps and a little bit of nausea again today so all good lol! :lol:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It defo all sounds good hun

I worry when I'm not feeling any symptoms but then when they come back it puts a smile on my face!

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

OMG - we are a chatty bunch arnt we!!!

welcome to all the new ladies.

i am still trying to shift this sore throat and cough. :growlmad:

i seem to be getting more nausea in the evening this is the third evening in a row that it has got worse. keep waking up at 2am and thinking its time to get up. honestly. ridiculous.

worry does not get any better no matter how many pregnancies you have, this is my fourth and i am still a nervous wreck, even checked where to get early scan done. :dohh:

so i tried to be good and had a ham salad sandwich for lunch accompanied by chicken crisps. then had macdonalds for dinner!!!!

you cant win them all.

:cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You've so got me craving a mcdonalds right now!

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

give oh the car keys, and tell what you want.

:rofl:


----------



## CheapShots

hi everyone, i got invited over so here I am :D 

I got my bfp today and I'm due on 13th October :D 

congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Matos2010

Hey Ladies!!!!! My due date is 10/6/12! I got my BFP on DPO 10 on 1/25/12! 

Symptoms....
1DPO-8DPO~ sharp stabbing pains right side, lower to middle back ache for a week straight that wouldn't go away, trouble sleeping.
9DPO-10DPO~ cramps but didn't feel like AF but more intense and sharp (BFP 8pm w/ FRER!)
11DPO~ still cramping, trouble sleeping, nausea on drive home from work
12DPO-CURRENT~ cramping subsided, nauseous on an off not too bad, sense of smell increasing, sore boobs!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi cheapshots - glad the link worked!

Congrats matos2010

X


----------



## kitty2385

i so want a digi to show pregnant for me!! Maybe I just O'd late thats why I have faint lines, or like I said before maybe half the amount of kidneys equals half the amount of hcg?!




beetle said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join you? Im due 5th October. My 3rd pregnancy but so far none of them have stuck so I'm v. v. nervous this time.
> 
> My symptoms - today ... sharp pulling almost stabbing pains in my abdomen and bloating so much that I had to undo my jeans and now can't do the button up! I also have had trouble breathing, increased urination and serious wideawakeness at uncivilised hour of the night.
> 
> My OH and I are getting a puppy! We saw the puppy the same day I got my BFP - hopefully she'll be able to take my mind off the negative side of being pregnant! Hard work but definitely better to get and train a puppy before baby arrives than training a puppy with a baby/toddler in tow!

awww what kind of puppy are u getting?

Im glad to hear someone else has the stabby pully sharp pains in their abdomen, mines been so sore right underneath my scars from my kidney op so i was worried, i dont know if i should make a docs appt or not because it is rather sore and right where my scars are or maybe its normal! Its so worrying all this preggo business!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

welcome ladies, and congrats.

October is going to be a busy month!!!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Bells81

Talking of symptoms, I've been pretty symptomless except for tiredness and a little back ache.

I kept peeing on sticks last week and peed on my last FRER yesterday. I love te fact that I can pee on them anytime of the day now and I don't have to squint or tilt the test to see if there is a line!!!! And they are so dark - much darker than the control line which makes me happy.

I have one digi left and will do that Thursday. I want to see the 3+ come up! I am craaaaaazy! This is our last child and never used digis with my other two (they weren't really heard off!) so making the most of this pregnancy!

I cannot believe how many of us there are in this thread!

I'm sorry if I don't keep up with you all but it's har to remember what has been said when your on your mobile - it's not that easy to look back...! and sorry or the typos or autocorrection of words!


----------



## ilyinfinity

I got my :bfp: last night on 11 dpo! I am due October 11th. 

My only symptoms were vivid dreams the whole tww and I HAD to have Waffle House the other night lol. 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations ilyinfinity, Ive added you on x

Its so much easier to keep up with this thread in the evening when I'm not at work!


----------



## Shineystar

beetle said:


> Thanks! is anyone else breaking out of their trousers! Muffin top doesn't do my tummy any justice at all!

YES! And it's horrid as I've lost 10lbs since jan 1st, felt so much lighter but now I feel like a big bloated whale. Grr.


Mrs.B. said:


> Mad isnt it! My first midwife appointment at 8 weeks, with bloods. Scan at 12 weeks!

 I have my first Doc appt on Monday and they werent very forthcoming with what happens! 



Bells81 said:


> I have one digi left and will do that Thursday. I want to see the 3+ come up! I am craaaaaazy!

I have kept my IC and keep looking at it, I have over 20 of them so think I'll continue to use them just for the hell of it (yes I'm mental)

My BBS continue to burn on and off, and I'm so full of gas it's not funny, yuk! Nausea is bearable so far but is definitely there! Fell asleep at 5ish, but I've always been a big sleeper so no surprise there :) 

Big :wave: to all the new ladies x


----------



## mazndave

Wow, can't believe how quickly this thread is moving! 19 October mummies already, and still plenty of time for more - 24 pages so far, have a feeling this is going to end up a monster thread!!

So, I've still been thinking about these early scans. Found pics of what you will be able to see at 8/9 weeks, and I think it's persuaded me to go for it. I can't stop thinking about getting excited and telling people, and then getting to 12 week scan and there being problems. This way I can see something before we tell people (which isn't to say that things can't change after that, but hopefully not!) and can also have an early scan picture to give to parents when we tell them! I think £100 for peace of mind is a price worth paying.

Would only be 3.5-4 weeks to wait!

How cute is the little bubba at 8w5d? You can see teeny tiny arms!
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-TZi_bzvGov0/Ti23elhiYDI/AAAAAAAAAHA/rUp_RcvHdkU/s1600/ultrasound_8wk.jpg


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow lots of new faces, congrats newly pregnant ladies :)


----------



## Alandsa

wow i cant believe how much you can see at 8 weeks - how much can they tell about how its developing though at this stage? it would be fantastic to do :)


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs b youve missed me off the list!
I'm due 8th October :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

:hi::hi: Hello mummies!!:hi::hi:
can I join too????
Bit about me - I'm 37, DH is 33 and we have a ds that has just turned 5. 
I've been having strange tests since 8dpo, one minute there was a line then it disappeared! I'm now 12 dpo, AF was due 2 days ago, but my tests are still quite faint, I'm still a bit worried. Hope my pumpkin sticks :thumbup:
Having loads of cramps which I have been worried about, but now I'm thinking it could just be my insides streching and moving about! 
Not sure when to go to GP. Feeling a little more hopeful tonight about it, and starting to get a bit excited!:happydance:

Nearly forgot, EDD is 8th Oct, based on my 25 day cycles

And DH will not be getting anything for a little while:winkwink: dtd last time at 6 weeks, started bleeding the next day and scared the heck out of me!


----------



## Alandsa

hi mellywelly, congrats on your BFP!! :) i would say to go to the GP straight away (or at least ring to ask whether you can self refer to the midwives)

a number of us are also having cramps, think its just all the stretching that's happening, feels scary sometimes though doesn't it

lol i am too scared to dtd now and think it will be a good while before we will lol

we also have the same EDD :D
p.s. just had a nosey at your chart and our pre-o pattern looks quite similar, do you think that was an implantation dip we had?


----------



## mazndave

Hi Mellywelly,

If you're worried about faint lines, could you ask GP for a test, or even a blood test, you'd get your reassurance then. Most of us are having cramps, although I do think mine are getting less frequent. 

Alandsa, as far as I'm aware they can pick up the heartbeat at 8 weks, which is the main selling point to me, and obviously they can tell how many are in there!

Just copied this from net:

At the end of the 8th week, the elbows become obvious, the feet, hands and even the fingers may be distinguishable. The brain cavities are easily seen as large 'holes' in the embryonic head. The heart rate has increased to 160 bpm and the heart covers about 50% of the chest area. In some cases, it is possible to recognize the fluid-filled stomach below the heart at the end of week 8.


----------



## mazndave

Oh, and me and hubby have decided we don't really feel comfortable dtd until we have that first scan, I think we're scared of hurting it!! Don't know how long this will actually last though, may change our minds!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Because of the ivf DH and I haven't dtd for about 6 weeks :blush:
I think it's safe to say I'm gagging for it!

:hi: mellywelly I'm due 8th Oct aswell :thumbup:

Ive had cramps since egg transfer (having the eggs put back)
Anyone else got a cold? I've heard of a lot of ladies have one in early pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

princess_1991 said:


> Mrs b youve missed me off the list!
> I'm due 8th October :thumbup:

So sorry, Im struggling to keep up :haha: I'm only on my computer In the evening, I will add you tonight ;) not intentional I promise xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi: mellywelly. It's lovely to see you here. I think I've replied to a few of your posts!

Hope you are feeling well. My ticker says I'm due 9th October but it's going on 28 day cycles that I don't have. Mine are 24-27 day cycles and I ovulate early so think my due date might be brought forward after first scan

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My digi test has gone blank :( I knew it would only last 24 hours but it was sad to see :cry:

I might have to pee on another pink dye stick to make it feel real again!

X


----------



## mellywelly

Rang drs today, I go direct to midwife appointment booked for 14 Feb. All starting to feel real now!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

BabyBumpHope said:


> My digi test has gone blank :( I knew it would only last 24 hours but it was sad to see :cry:
> 
> I might have to pee on another pink dye stick to make it feel real again!
> 
> X

I think it comes back on if you pop the cartridge out


----------



## mazndave

mellywelly said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> My digi test has gone blank :( I knew it would only last 24 hours but it was sad to see :cry:
> 
> I might have to pee on another pink dye stick to make it feel real again!
> 
> X
> 
> I think it comes back on if you pop the cartridge outClick to expand...

How do you do that, can't see how to open it without it falling to bits?! Was gutted when mine went blank, was enjoying looking at it!

x


----------



## kitty2385

Im 5 weeks today :D Im now an appleseed! 

Hi to all the new ladies joining us, this is going to be a monster thread as you already said!!!

Im off for the second to last wedding dress fitting today with my mum, will have to fight to keep my mouth shut and not blurt out that im pregnant! Very exciting, only 4 weeks and 3 days till I get married eeeep!


----------



## 3outnumbered

where abouts are you mazndave , i see north of england, i found somewhere in kent that willl do early scan £45.00 private hospital, i know somewhere in scotland does too, please dont spend £100.

:baby:


----------



## mazndave

3outnumbered said:


> where abouts are you mazndave , i see north of england, i found somewhere in kent that willl do early scan £45.00 private hospital, i know somewhere in scotland does too, please dont spend £100.
> 
> :baby:

I'm in Yorkshire, it was with a place called Babybond which has places all over the UK. If you've seen it for £45 though I'll look around, thanks for that!

xx


----------



## Jocr

Ive got a stinker and I found out last night we have a BFP - yeayyyy


----------



## mellywelly

mazndave said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> My digi test has gone blank :( I knew it would only last 24 hours but it was sad to see :cry:
> 
> I might have to pee on another pink dye stick to make it feel real again!
> 
> X
> 
> I think it comes back on if you pop the cartridge outClick to expand...
> 
> How do you do that, can't see how to open it without it falling to bits?! Was gutted when mine went blank, was enjoying looking at it!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Oh hang on, I might be thinking about the opks!!!!


----------



## Jocr

Hi Ladies

Im Jo and got my first BFP last night - did 3 more today including a cheep and a CB digital and they are all positive!! Im so excited.
My dd is October 10/11th ish.
Thanks for setting this thread up - im looking forward to sharing and listening to everyones experiences with our October Pumpkins.

I had IUI with meds this month and it has worked.
I called Fertility Nurse to tell her and asked for a blood test to confirm but she said no as tests say i have BFP. I am in for first scan in 2 weeks due to IUI. Went to GP hoping he would do a blood test but he wouldnt - just sent of a wee test!

No symptoms as yet except for dragging feeling like AF but apparently it can all feel the same early on. Oh and I have a cold which I hear is quite commen in early stages.
Ive already told a few close friends and also my mum this morning - lots of people know we have been trying for 3 years and so I cant keep it in.

How are you all feeling today?

I feel a slight panic and urgency in me today and dont feel like I can catch my breath, silly I know but its just sooooo exciting.

Big :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations everyone! :) I know, right... the digi's going out. DH asked me if I was going to go out and buy more tests to watch them turn! :bfp:


----------



## princess_1991

Did another frer this morning, it's now as dark as the control line :thumbup: but this is the first one I've done with fmu, just got my digi to use tomorrow because tomorrow was suppose to be official test date for ivf so they should ring asking for the result and hopefully book my 6 week scan, FX any way!
Congrats to the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Good morning ladies! I woke up this morning... and I feel completely fine... which scares the crap out of me... No cramping at all... I honestly had wished I'd wake up to morning sickness. lol Anyone else's initial symptoms starting to lay off? I'm still absolutely thirsty every second of the day.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi feb - I felt like that this morning and it did worry me slightly. I went food shopping and whilst walking around I started getting a niggle on my right side. It was like my bean was trying to say 'I'm still here mummy, don't worry'! 

I'm now sat at home watching one born every minute on sky plus. I can now safely say I'm not worried anymore. My boobs are tingling, my uterus is stretching and I can't stop blubbing at the little babas!! :haha:

X


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi feb - I felt like that this morning and it did worry me slightly. I went food shopping and whilst walking around I started getting a niggle on my right side. It was like my bean was trying to say 'I'm still here mummy, don't worry'!
> 
> I'm now sat at home watching one born every minute on sky plus. I can now safely say I'm not worried anymore. My boobs are tingling, my uterus is stretching and I can't stop blubbing at the little babas!! :haha:
> 
> X

I'm still in bed lol So i hope I feel something start twinging etc.
:) This is really the only thread on BnB I allow myself to look at, every second post in 1st tri is sad and/or it scares me. I wonder over to the BFP and baby names too.


----------



## beetle

Hi Feb, the best advice I was given was just take each day of pregnancy as it comes - don't look too far ahead and get overwhelmed, and stay away from the first tri section as its all doom and gloom!!! We are all here to share symptoms and go through this amazing adventure together!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies,
I too am tempted to go buy tests, but it's such a waste of money. I went for my second blood test this morning and am just waiting for the phone call with my number increase. I don't know why but I'm nervous! I know I feel good I haven't bled or spotted at all, so why am I panicking? It seems pointless!
I hope everyone is doing well.
I have a question for you all. Did you feel anything to indicate implantation or had IB?
I had sharp pains low and on my right that made me suspect something.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Feb4th2011 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi feb - I felt like that this morning and it did worry me slightly. I went food shopping and whilst walking around I started getting a niggle on my right side. It was like my bean was trying to say 'I'm still here mummy, don't worry'!
> 
> I'm now sat at home watching one born every minute on sky plus. I can now safely say I'm not worried anymore. My boobs are tingling, my uterus is stretching and I can't stop blubbing at the little babas!! :haha:
> 
> X
> 
> I'm still in bed lol So i hope I feel something start twinging etc.
> :) This is really the only thread on BnB I allow myself to look at, every second post in 1st tri is sad and/or it scares me. I wonder over to the BFP and baby names too.Click to expand...


i felt that way this morning then it got to 11am and started gulping down salivia and thought ahh there it is. xx

i know it is very upsetting looking down the threads. 

:baby::baby:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hi ladies,
> I too am tempted to go buy tests, but it's such a waste of money. I went for my second blood test this morning and am just waiting for the phone call with my number increase. I don't know why but I'm nervous! I know I feel good I haven't bled or spotted at all, so why am I panicking? It seems pointless!
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> I have a question for you all. Did you feel anything to indicate implantation or had IB?
> I had sharp pains low and on my right that made me suspect something.

my cold and sore throat is on its way out now thank goodness.

the doctors have now confirmed pregnancy and have arranged for a midwive to contact me.

the pain woke me up 2am in the morning, did not know what to associate it to at first, as didnt want to get me hopes up.

:cloud9:


----------



## Quartz

I dont really have that many symptoms at the moment either other than just feeling achy and tired but I dont think I did last time either morning sickness started at 5 or 6 weeks. 

Who have you told yet - I have just told my mum and dad so far


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Quartz said:


> I dont really have that many symptoms at the moment either other than just feeling achy and tired but I dont think I did last time either morning sickness started at 5 or 6 weeks.
> 
> Who have you told yet - I have just told my mum and dad so far

No one but my doctor, and of course all you ladies :) it's staying s secret for a bit. Until I'm more confident, then we'll let them all know. It would be nice to tell them all for Easter. I think maybe (if I don't start showing too much early) that my son could wear a big brother shirt at family gatherings. It's be cute to see how long till they get it :)


----------



## Quartz

that is how a friend of mine told everyone - she had moved back to Canada (from England) and sent everyone a picture with her little boy in a big brother t shirt - it varied how long it took everyone to get it!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Well im officially late. Af due today and nothing. Been running to loo all day to check :haha:
Had a little cramping today which i do find a little reassuring.
X


----------



## princess_1991

Feb - I can't bare to go into first tri section, it's scary in there :blush:

Hoping - I had Implant cramps start like the day after having my eggs put back, and tbh the cramps have been there ever since

Quartz - most of my close family know, because of them knowing about the ivf they wanted to know if it worked

Hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Everyone at my works knows. They knew we were trying but I was going to keep it quiet for a while. But Monday morning, day af due, I walked in to a chorus of ' did you come on???' lol it was so funny looking at their faces, I couldn't not tell them!


----------



## mellywelly

Wasn't going to tell ds until after 1st scan. However, my midwife appointment is in half term, so will have to take him with me. Not sure how to play this one,?


----------



## leoniebabey

Im due the 3rd well from my calculations so it's likely to change


----------



## elisamarie

hey everyone!!! I just found out on the 29th and got confirmation yesterday! yayyyyy! I am due on the 12th


----------



## Shineystar

Hello ladies!

I'm so glad you all feel the same way about the first tri section, it's really got me worried! Going to avoid it from now on.

My taste has gone weird, when I put lip balm on its really strong and all I can taste, and def smells are stronger. BBs still sting and bit of cramping, Also feel quite bunged up like a cold is coming.

Went to mother are to get new bras today, needed new ones anyway so thought might as well get mat ones! 

OH is grumbling cos I hes having to make dinner, I'm just so tired! Would it be wrong to go to bed at 7pm?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I got my 2nd blood test back. My numbers increased by over 60% in two days. It went from 159 to 439( I think, in the excitement I forgot to write down the exact number, oops). My ultrasound is Feb 20 at 12:30 and I'm dying with excitement!
I had a look on the first tri thread and was shocked at how negative and scared everyone is. Don't they know all that stress isn't good for them?
I have mild cramps and back pain, and some slight nausea this afternoon, but all is well it keeps reminding me 'hey your pregnant'.


----------



## 3outnumbered

we got to try to stay positive, it is healthier for the baby!!!

hi to all the new ladies, we are doing well.


:baby::baby:

:cloud9:


----------



## Lucky7s

Wow just read up until today and just found this group! 
My EDD is October 5th... my first doctors appt is Feb 28th - gotta wait 8 weeks to see my lil pumpkin. 

I had a crazy 2ww..a lot of spotting from O to 7dpo and at 13 dpo I thought I was out with cramps and emotional rage. At 15 dpo I tested when my temps were still high... sure enough I got my bfp finally after 13 cycles of trying! I had a chemical back in July... so i'm very cautious but have a great feeling about this one.. I have way more symptoms then I had with the chemical. For the past 4 days I've had crazy cramping but not period cramps.. so I know they're good. Very sensitive boobs, hard nipples.. which I never get.. even with period. I don't feel like eating at all, but when I do I eat a lot. Feel like I have something stuck in my throat. Today the symptoms slowed down a bit but I still have tender breasts, but the cramping went away. I may test again this weekend just to see that bfp again! Hope everyone is well and I'm glad to have a group to share symptoms and stories with!


----------



## lilosmom

Just got in from my first doctor's appointment. Waiting on blood test result. I wish they gave a number out here but it's just a Yes or No to being pregnant. I did get an early ultra sound booked for the 13th (this is a new thing they're doing at my doctor's, didn't get it with my first) so I'm super excited for that, baby should be past 6 weeks by then so I'm not sure what I'll be seeing. The doctor put my due date at Oct 7th based on LMP but it should be adjusted after the scan. Symptoms are still just being tired and, well, I ate an entire bag of potato chips the other night, yuck!, I never ever eat like that so I'm thinking it might have had something to do with baby? We're heading out of town this weekend to visit my in-laws so I'm sure the beans will be spilt, no wine and no sushi will be a dead give away. As far as the rest of the family, I'm thinking I'll probably tell my sister tonight and try to hold out until after the scan for the rest of them. We had originally wanted to wait until the end of the first trimester but as long as the scan shows a healthy growing baby then I'm okay with immediate family knowing.

Hi to all the newly expectant moms out there. I hope everyone's feeling happy and not too sick. Thanks for the advice to stay away from the first trimester posts, hadn't gone there yet too much.


----------



## Alandsa

Hi everyone, I too am having less symptoms although they seemed to return a bit more in the eve. Possible because I'm sitting still watching tv. Just about to watch one born every minute on sky+ too :D 

I tested with ICs this morning and the 10miu has a second line but not as dark as control. I can also see a line on the 20miu too so that's a good sign :)

Not ventured over to the first trimester bit, I won't bother then lol

We have told my parents and best friends but not told the in laws yet, will do so at the weekend I think


----------



## princess_1991

Watching one born every minute thinking in 8 months I could be doing that :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

princess_1991 said:


> Watching one born every minute thinking in 8 months I could be doing that :rofl:

Isn't it scary thinking like that! 8 months is nothing really

X


----------



## leoniebabey

anyone not really having symptoms? i was ill with my 1st but with this one all i've felt is tired and really sore boobs


----------



## Matos2010

leoniebabey said:


> anyone not really having symptoms? i was ill with my 1st but with this one all i've felt is tired and really sore boobs

I had nausea over the weekend but not anymore- now I am just super duper tired and sore boobs too!


----------



## leoniebabey

glad to know im not the only one i was sick and i mean all morning then had a slight few hours break then was being sick from teatime til bedtime from the morning after my BFP, havn't been sick at all this time felt slightly sick after i ate today but nothing major


----------



## Matos2010

OMG----- you all are SO right about that first trimester forum i had to go because I was curious...........NEVER going back there again! I am staying put right here with you lovely ladies


----------



## leia37

Hello Ladies, am exhausted after reading your 29 pages - you are a chatty lot :).

Congrats to you all. Hoping to join you all for the next 8 months.

Hi, I'm due on the 3rd October. I'm 38 and OH 43. We have 3 gorgeous kids and very excited about our new addition. Like the rest of you i wont stop worrying until i have seen a heartbeat. I have had a few miscarriages in the past so am going to have an early scan, either through the doctors or will book private. Dont want to tell the kids until i have seen a heartbeat so have only told my bestmate, dont want the kids finding out by accident from someone else.

As for symptoms, they were different with all my pregnancies although have been lucky and have only ever had one day of vomiting. This time around had sore boobs but that has gone, feel extra tired, hungry constantly but mostly lightheaded or dizzy all the time.

Off the docs tomorrow morning to get ball rolling. not sure what to expect as now live in Portugal (am English) and dont talk portuguese well. should be fun !!!!!

Sorry rambling :)


----------



## leoniebabey

leia37 said:


> Hello Ladies, am exhausted after reading your 29 pages - you are a chatty lot :).
> 
> Congrats to you all. Hoping to join you all for the next 8 months.
> 
> Hi, I'm due on the 3rd October. I'm 38 and OH 43. We have 3 gorgeous kids and very excited about our new addition. Like the rest of you i wont stop worrying until i have seen a heartbeat. I have had a few miscarriages in the past so am going to have an early scan, either through the doctors or will book private. Dont want to tell the kids until i have seen a heartbeat so have only told my bestmate, dont want the kids finding out by accident from someone else.
> 
> As for symptoms, they were different with all my pregnancies although have been lucky and have only ever had one day of vomiting. This time around had sore boobs but that has gone, feel extra tired, hungry constantly but mostly lightheaded or dizzy all the time.
> 
> Off the docs tomorrow morning to get ball rolling. not sure what to expect as now live in Portugal (am English) and dont talk portuguese well. should be fun !!!!!
> 
> Sorry rambling :)

were due the same day :)


----------



## leia37

Looking forward to our journey together :)


----------



## AlannaB

Heeyyy! 

I just got my (first ever) BFP yesterday and would be due around October 11th. I'm really tired and having some cramps today... kind of a painful pinging in the center that's been going on for a couple of hours. But honestly, nothing else besides that. 

It didn't feel real, so just now I went and took a second test. Yup. Still pregnant. LOL. I am exactly 4 weeks today, going off my last period.


----------



## Nurse1980

I saw my gp yesterday who has referred me to the midwife! The receptionist told me that the midwives would ring me to make an appointment.

Also said the midwife would come to my house. POAS again tonight (I'm obsessed!) and nice strong line on the cheapie boots one.

Nice to see so many ladies, will add a ticker tomorrow when I get on the laptop as can't seem to do it off my iphone


----------



## Nurse1980

Oh please can I be added to the list, I'm due on the 8th oct.


----------



## princess_1991

Wow there's a few of us due on the 8th :thumbup:


----------



## Feb4th2011

beetle said:


> Hi Feb, the best advice I was given was just take each day of pregnancy as it comes - don't look too far ahead and get overwhelmed, and stay away from the first tri section as its all doom and gloom!!! We are all here to share symptoms and go through this amazing adventure together!

Thanks Beetle! Your right I'm staying far away from 1st tri!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Just out of interest has anyone brought any baby related stuff yet, or maternity wear? 
I'm still a bit bloated from the ivf so living in leggings or trackys, I can't fit in my jeans, Ive been thinking of just buying one pair of maternity jeans for now :shrug:

What do you ladies reckon?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If you want them to last its better to maternity shop later at like 4-5 months plus. If you buy something thats a bit big now, most likely it won't last till the end of your pregnancy. As far as wearing maternity clothes, I still have a bunch from my first pregnancy, they are so comfortable! We have a wonderful store chain in Canada called Thyme maternity, their selection is stylish and fabulous. Plus they always have sales clearing out old stock!
For now I will live in yoga pants and jeggings :) comfort is my middle name :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> Just out of interest has anyone brought any baby related stuff yet, or maternity wear?
> I'm still a bit bloated from the ivf so living in leggings or trackys, I can't fit in my jeans, Ive been thinking of just buying one pair of maternity jeans for now :shrug:
> 
> What do you ladies reckon?

I bought a bunch of neutral onesies last June... a girlfriend of mine was selling all her baby stuff and she had tons that had either not been used or just gently used! I also bought a couple of her maternity shirts:) The haunted me for a few months, when we were having major troubles in the fertility dept. But now I'm happy I got them. We are going to wait until 5-6 months to start buying stuff now. Although I think I'm going to splurge and buy myself some maternity jeans once my others are too tight! I love getting home and putting on my sweat pants!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> If you want them to last its better to maternity shop later at like 4-5 months plus. If you buy something thats a bit big now, most likely it won't last till the end of your pregnancy. As far as wearing maternity clothes, I still have a bunch from my first pregnancy, they are so comfortable! We have a wonderful store chain in Canada called Thyme maternity, their selection is stylish and fabulous. Plus they always have sales clearing out old stock!
> For now I will live in yoga pants and jeggings :) comfort is my middle name :)

Hi Hopeful!!:flower: If you know of any other places to shop for maternity/ or baby stuff I'm all ears! This is our first!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

There isn't many stores, unfortunately the market for maternity clothes is mostly all online. There is one other store called Motherhood Maternity, I find it terrible. Put it this way, Thyme is trendy and fashionable, and Motherhood has more mom clothing, if you get my drift :) online selection is great but expensive unless you buy a lot at once and find sales.

The thing I prefer about going to a store is you can actually try things on and put on their fake bump to see how it will fit!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> There isn't many stores, unfortunately the market for maternity clothes is mostly all online. There is one other store called Motherhood Maternity, I find it terrible. Put it this way, Thyme is trendy and fashionable, and Motherhood has more mom clothing, if you get my drift :) online selection is great but expensive unless you buy a lot at once and find sales.
> 
> The thing I prefer about going to a store is you can actually try things on and put on their fake bump to see how it will fit!

Thanks! I went into Motherhood Maternity in Saskatoon...:dohh: omg I was horrified at the clothes lol. This was a few weeks ago, when I went with my friend who is expecting


----------



## babers

I would like to join this wonderful group. My edd is October 9th!!!! thanks


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Mrs B and October Mammas!!
I got my BFP today at 10 dpo. My expected DD is Oct 9 :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hello all! I'd love to join too. Also due Oct. 9th according to my opk (and the ice pick like stabbing pains that indicate ovulation.) 

I got my BFP on Saturday! This is my first child and I'm so excited, yet extremely nervous! 

I'm in the process of having my hormones checked and will have my second beta drawn tomorrow. I had about 5 days of almost non-existant to minimal/moderate spotting around implantation/AF so my midwife wants to check things out. I hope my little sweet pea sticks in there!


----------



## Leinzlove

Can you add my EDD: October 6, 2012? Congratulations everyone! Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## kitty2385

Morning everyone! How are we all feeling today? I have just got up and feel really nauseous again, had to run to the bathroom when lying in bed as i felt sick! I told OH, *your* baby is making me sick! haha!




leoniebabey said:


> leia37 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, am exhausted after reading your 29 pages - you are a chatty lot :).
> 
> Congrats to you all. Hoping to join you all for the next 8 months.
> 
> Hi, I'm due on the 3rd October. I'm 38 and OH 43. We have 3 gorgeous kids and very excited about our new addition. Like the rest of you i wont stop worrying until i have seen a heartbeat. I have had a few miscarriages in the past so am going to have an early scan, either through the doctors or will book private. Dont want to tell the kids until i have seen a heartbeat so have only told my bestmate, dont want the kids finding out by accident from someone else.
> 
> As for symptoms, they were different with all my pregnancies although have been lucky and have only ever had one day of vomiting. This time around had sore boobs but that has gone, feel extra tired, hungry constantly but mostly lightheaded or dizzy all the time.
> 
> Off the docs tomorrow morning to get ball rolling. not sure what to expect as now live in Portugal (am English) and dont talk portuguese well. should be fun !!!!!
> 
> Sorry rambling :)
> 
> were due the same day :)Click to expand...

Me too!! :D



princess_1991 said:


> Just out of interest has anyone brought any baby related stuff yet, or maternity wear?
> I'm still a bit bloated from the ivf so living in leggings or trackys, I can't fit in my jeans, Ive been thinking of just buying one pair of maternity jeans for now :shrug:
> 
> What do you ladies reckon?

I have only bought more trackys for in the house, my jeans arent too small (yet!) but they dig in a bit when i sit down and it hurts my tummy! So comfort is the way forward! Have to live in my bra too as my boobs are sore all the time, or most of it anyway! They dont do my size in mothercare for maternity bras so i will prob have to just buy online. Ive got baby books arriving from amazon today, cant wait to have a look! :happydance: I keep waking up to OH cuddling my tummy, bless him he is soooo happy :cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi: to all the new girls

I've just taken another pink dye test. The last pink dye one i did was on Saturday night. I got a relly dark line today!! Its made me feel so much better. I'm getting more and more pregnant eeek :happydance: The test line is now much darker than the control line



x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0836.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay hi Mrs Dutch :) hi all new comers, I can only update the front page in the evening so i will do so tonight xxx


----------



## kitty2385

very nice babybumphope :) x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Kitty - are you going to tell people about your BFP on your wedding day? If not do you think you'll get away with not drinking?

X


----------



## kitty2385

nope im not telling people until after the honeymoon! I am going to just have the 'toast' drink and then just have coke and people will just think its 'vodka and coke' even though its really not! My mum and step dad know now, and his parents know too :) Plus as my friend told people I can just tell them I dont want to drink too much because I want to remember my day :D x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good thinking!

Has anyone else had diarrhoea? Ive had it this morning. I feel fine now but it's worried me a little bit. Since we got our BFP I've been eating lots of salads and fruit. I'm hoping it's just a change in my diet that's caused it. I hope someone can reassure me?

X


----------



## beetle

Hi Babybumphope, I have the opposite problem! However I do know that everyone is different and its natural to expect changes to your digestion whether it be constipation or diarrhoea - its all normal! I'm sure it could be the change in diet though but healthy is good! I'm eating slightly healthier but still can't keep away from Lindor choc (got given loads at Christmas and they are too delicious!). I don't seem to have many symptoms during the day at all - boobs are fine - although a bit bigger, and I'm not tired either. In the evening I notice it more, when I get up quickly I will get a sharp pulling pain in my abdomen so am now trying to remember to get up slowly! Still getting up a couple of times in the night to visit bathroom but that's reassuring for me - and v. thirsty at night!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks beetle. Alot of your other symptoms sound the same as mine. I hope the diarrhoea is normal. I was kind of expecting constipation but not the opposite!

X


----------



## mellywelly

Morning guys, 

Did another test this morning, Superdrug one again. The line is still only about half the strength of the control line, but is def darker thana few days ago. Do I need to be worried?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think the main thing is that it's getting darker. I wouldn't worry 

X


----------



## leia37

I'm flipping from being constipated one day to diarrhoea the next. lots of fun :) all very normal.


----------



## Nurse1980

I've had a bit of diarrhoea too and lots of gas! Not good.


----------



## beetle

Babybumphope - I know tons of women who had diarrhoea at this early stage of pregnancy - completely normal!

Mellywelly, don't worry! Its getting darker plus everyone has different levels of HCG in their system you just have to look at the HCG charts and the HUGE ranges to understand what I mean! :hugs:


----------



## lazybum09

morning ladies. im due 3rd October, so im 5 weeks 1 day today, this is my 3rd pregnancy got a dd who is 2.5years and i had a miscarriage at 5 weeks in November so still anxious, having an early scan on the 13th, hope all ladies are well and not suffering too much. be nice to talk to you all x


----------



## 3outnumbered

leia37 said:


> Hello Ladies, am exhausted after reading your 29 pages - you are a chatty lot :).
> 
> Congrats to you all. Hoping to join you all for the next 8 months.
> 
> Hi, I'm due on the 3rd October. I'm 38 and OH 43. We have 3 gorgeous kids and very excited about our new addition. Like the rest of you i wont stop worrying until i have seen a heartbeat. I have had a few miscarriages in the past so am going to have an early scan, either through the doctors or will book private. Dont want to tell the kids until i have seen a heartbeat so have only told my bestmate, dont want the kids finding out by accident from someone else.
> 
> As for symptoms, they were different with all my pregnancies although have been lucky and have only ever had one day of vomiting. This time around had sore boobs but that has gone, feel extra tired, hungry constantly but mostly lightheaded or dizzy all the time.
> 
> Off the docs tomorrow morning to get ball rolling. not sure what to expect as now live in Portugal (am English) and dont talk portuguese well. should be fun !!!!!
> 
> Sorry rambling :)

hi there, we are expecting our fourth too!! we are looking forward to completing our family.

good luck with the portugueses!!! 



Hopeful42nd said:


> If you want them to last its better to maternity shop later at like 4-5 months plus. If you buy something thats a bit big now, most likely it won't last till the end of your pregnancy. As far as wearing maternity clothes, I still have a bunch from my first pregnancy, they are so comfortable! We have a wonderful store chain in Canada called Thyme maternity, their selection is stylish and fabulous. Plus they always have sales clearing out old stock!
> For now I will live in yoga pants and jeggings :) comfort is my middle name :)

only trouble will be if princess is expecting twins, she will get huge quicker!!



BabyBumpHope said:


> Good thinking!
> 
> Has anyone else had diarrhoea? Ive had it this morning. I feel fine now but it's worried me a little bit. Since we got our BFP I've been eating lots of salads and fruit. I'm hoping it's just a change in my diet that's caused it. I hope someone can reassure me?
> 
> X


yeh diarrhoea one day, constipated the next, sometimes both in the same day! :dohh:

am really bloated today!! have stocked up on a few cuppa soups, to help with the inbetween meal snacks!

xx


----------



## leia37

Couldnt make it to docs today, youngest up all night throwing up :(. Doc only in village here twice a week so will have to wait until monday :( More waiting, lol.


----------



## Quartz

BabyBumpHope said:


> Good thinking!
> 
> Has anyone else had diarrhoea? Ive had it this morning. I feel fine now but it's worried me a little bit. Since we got our BFP I've been eating lots of salads and fruit. I'm hoping it's just a change in my diet that's caused it. I hope someone can reassure me?
> 
> X

Yep me on and off since I got my BFP - I remember having it last time with my DD but later on alongside morning sickness - its something to do with the increased hormones I think. I am not liking it though!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Quartz said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Good thinking!
> 
> Has anyone else had diarrhoea? Ive had it this morning. I feel fine now but it's worried me a little bit. Since we got our BFP I've been eating lots of salads and fruit. I'm hoping it's just a change in my diet that's caused it. I hope someone can reassure me?
> 
> X
> 
> Yep me on and off since I got my BFP - I remember having it last time with my DD but later on alongside morning sickness - its something to do with the increased hormones I think. I am not liking it though!Click to expand...

me neither, if i am not running to the loo to pee, i am running to the loo for the other!!!!!

roll on 2nd tri.

:cloud9:


----------



## Quartz

3outnumbered said:


> Quartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Good thinking!
> 
> Has anyone else had diarrhoea? Ive had it this morning. I feel fine now but it's worried me a little bit. Since we got our BFP I've been eating lots of salads and fruit. I'm hoping it's just a change in my diet that's caused it. I hope someone can reassure me?
> 
> X
> 
> Yep me on and off since I got my BFP - I remember having it last time with my DD but later on alongside morning sickness - its something to do with the increased hormones I think. I am not liking it though!Click to expand...
> 
> me neither, if i am not running to the loo to pee, i am running to the loo for the other!!!!!
> 
> roll on 2nd tri.
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yep its not making for a particularly restful night sleep :winkwink:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, what we like?!

I'm starting to get nervous about seeing the midwife this afternoon!

X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3outnumbered - your right about princess gaining early if it's twins! Totally forgot about that possibility! Princess you may have to do quite a few shopping trips! Lol


----------



## mazndave

Lot's more posts! Will read through properly when I'm home from work - I'm sure it will take a while!

Just a quickie though to ask Mrs B to change my EDD to 8th Oct when you have a chance. I'm sure this will change again, but I've decided to base it on my ovulation date. I hope they don't try to palm me off with 1st October based on my LMP, as I know this will be too far ahead. They'll then worry me if they say baby is a week behind at scan!

xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was in the same boat about what the date would be. Because I used a trigger shot to induce ovulation a couple days early, I think it'll change things. My LMP was jan 3, so that's why I put 7-9 area, cause it'll be somewhere around there. Did you ovulate early as well?


----------



## princess_1991

Well girls I'll find out soon if it's twins or not :thumbup:
Rang my ivf clinic this morning with the result of official test date and ofcourse it's still very much a positive, they've booked me in for my first scan on the 22nd so I'll be 7+2 :happydance:

They've told me to go doctors to get it all confirmed but typical of my doctors I can't get in today :dohh:


----------



## 3outnumbered

princess so excited for you.

:baby::baby:


----------



## lazybum09

wow how exciting


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow! Trying to keep up is hard!

babers, Mrs_Dutch15, OperationBbyO, leoniebabey, lazybum09, leia37, Lucky7s, Leinzlove, Nurse1980, AlannaB and elisamarie, I have just added you all on...

Mazndave, I've shifted your date.

Hopw everyones ok today, I've come home from work as I feel all bunged up like cold like and my heads 'wooshy' xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs B - Enjoy your 'me day' hope you feel better.

Princess - that's just two days after my scan! It's so exciting!


----------



## 3outnumbered

omg i had lunch like an hour ago and now i am starving hungry.:wacko::wacko:

i have got my cramps back this afternoon.

:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

3 outnumbered - Ive got cramps and stabbing pains today too


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> 3 outnumbered - Ive got cramps and stabbing pains today too

i have had a really bad cough and cold since last friday, so dont know whether it was masking my cramps, if you know what i mean, it is still on the same side i ov from so will keep an eye on it.

i know they say aches, and sharp pains are your body preparing for the baby, but still is un-nerving.

:baby:


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi Everyone,

I am due on the 10th October and would love a pregnancy buddy to share symptoms with.
I have a scan on 17th Feb which will make me 6 weeks & 2 days, wonder if I will be having twins as i had medicated IUI and had 3 eggs.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've got a splitting headache :( I know it's safe to take paracetamol in pregnancy but I'm too scared!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congrats lucysmummy!!

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

Half of this thread is going to be full of twins :rofl:

still not heard from the midwive, i know i was only referrered yesterday, but i just want the date, i can wait for the appointment just want to know when it is.

am regretting drinking that hot chocolate. :sick:


----------



## lucysmummy

BabyBumpHope said:


> Congrats lucysmummy!!
> 
> X

Our Due dates are Close, it is really nice to talk about being pregnant. We have only told our parents and siblings and my best friend cos I just couldnt not tell them but I just want to shout it from the roof tops cos I am so excited even though it is my second time around.

What symptoms have you got?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babybumphope - drink a bunch of water. Most headaches are caused by mild dehydration.

LucySmummy - I had the same. 3-4 good eggs at time of trigger shot then IUI. I'm trying not to focus on the fact it could be multiples. Whatever I am graced with is just find with me! Although more than one would be quite a handful!

AFM - my clinic just called to change the date of my scan to the 21st instead of the 20th. There wasn't going to be a doc on staff to talk to me cause of holiday. Ah well,what's one more day of waiting, besides torture of course!


----------



## mellywelly

OK, I've been thinking about my lines whist walking the dog. With my DS, my cycles were 28 days, not 25. So I've probably got my + earlier? and so prob why line are not so dark as last time? Just been having a nose at other superdrug tests that are at 14 dpo, and mine seem about the same as most of them. Don't feel so worried now.:thumbup:


----------



## Quartz

Its terrible isn't it I promised myself I would worry less this time when we started but that hasn't be the case before - I am having to resist buying a digi just to see it go from 1-2 to 2-3 cos we dont have the money as we are off on holiday on Sat (which is probably not the best timing!)


----------



## Feb4th2011

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am due on the 10th October and would love a pregnancy buddy to share symptoms with.
> I have a scan on 17th Feb which will make me 6 weeks & 2 days, wonder if I will be having twins as i had medicated IUI and had 3 eggs.

I have a scan on the 17th as well!!! I'll be 6week 4 days!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I would be ok with twins! My DH would have a heart attack lol. My chances are slightly increased as I had my HSG and I started clomid this cycle! I'm just super praying for 1 healthy baby.:flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Quartz said:


> Its terrible isn't it I promised myself I would worry less this time when we started but that hasn't be the case before - I am having to resist buying a digi just to see it go from 1-2 to 2-3 cos we dont have the money as we are off on holiday on Sat (which is probably not the best timing!)

I now wish I had bought the twin pack of digi tests for an extra £2! It said 2-3 on Tuesday morning so would have been reassuring to do one this coming Tuesday to see it turn to 3+

X


----------



## lucysmummy

Feb4th2011 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am due on the 10th October and would love a pregnancy buddy to share symptoms with.
> I have a scan on 17th Feb which will make me 6 weeks & 2 days, wonder if I will be having twins as i had medicated IUI and had 3 eggs.
> 
> I have a scan on the 17th as well!!! I'll be 6week 4 days!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I would be ok with twins! My DH would have a heart attack lol. My chances are slightly increased as I had my HSG and I started clomid this cycle! I'm just super praying for 1 healthy baby.:flower:Click to expand...

I will be happy with whatever we get but I must admit twins is a little daughting. :wacko:
You will have to let me know how your scan goes, it just cant come quick enough for me.


----------



## mellywelly

I only got 1 digi, but dh asked that I save it until tomorrow. Can't believe how excited I am about poas!. If it says 2-3 will be happy but if only 1-2 will really start to panic!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I know... first tri is tougher(mentally) than I thought it would be. :dohh:


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies! Can I join just got my BFP today! I believe my due date will be oct 16!
https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/61c9d4c3.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Anyone else having dizzy spells? Mine only last a few secs, but keep almost falling over!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone.

I'm back from the midwife. Didn't have the talk about food etc:shrug:

They weighed me, checked my blood pressure and carbon monoxide levels.

My blood pressure is sky high :cry: I've never had high blood pressure before. It's worrying me a bit. They checked it 3 times too

X


----------



## lucysmummy

AshleyLK said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join just got my BFP today! I believe my due date will be oct 16!
> https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/61c9d4c3.jpg

Congratulations :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations and welcome AshleyLK


----------



## kitty2385

beetle said:


> Babybumphope - I know tons of women who had diarrhoea at this early stage of pregnancy - completely normal!
> 
> Mellywelly, don't worry! Its getting darker plus everyone has different levels of HCG in their system you just have to look at the HCG charts and the HUGE ranges to understand what I mean! :hugs:

OH and I were looking at the HCG ranges last night! Can believe how massive hey are, made us feel a bit better about my faint positives :)



3outnumbered said:


> Half of this thread is going to be full of twins :rofl:
> 
> still not heard from the midwive, i know i was only referrered yesterday, but i just want the date, i can wait for the appointment just want to know when it is.
> 
> am regretting drinking that hot chocolate. :sick:

was talking about twins with my mum yesterday and told her that OH has twins in his family, his cousins are twins and she said well my auntie had QUADS! All natural, 4 babies! OMG! haha! I would FREAK OUT! My friend said we could just have one each lmfao! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dispite the fact that the weather is freezing at the mo, are any of you relly feeling more cold than usual?? I am freezing most of the time, when normally the cold doesn't affect me much


----------



## Matos2010

kitty2385 said:


> beetle said:
> 
> 
> Babybumphope - I know tons of women who had diarrhoea at this early stage of pregnancy - completely normal!
> 
> Mellywelly, don't worry! Its getting darker plus everyone has different levels of HCG in their system you just have to look at the HCG charts and the HUGE ranges to understand what I mean! :hugs:
> 
> OH and I were looking at the HCG ranges last night! Can believe how massive hey are, made us feel a bit better about my faint positives :)
> 
> 
> 
> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> Half of this thread is going to be full of twins :rofl:
> 
> still not heard from the midwive, i know i was only referrered yesterday, but i just want the date, i can wait for the appointment just want to know when it is.
> 
> am regretting drinking that hot chocolate. :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> was talking about twins with my mum yesterday and told her that OH has twins in his family, his cousins are twins and she said well my auntie had QUADS! All natural, 4 babies! OMG! haha! I would FREAK OUT! My friend said we could just have one each lmfao! xxClick to expand...

My Maternal Grandma was an identical twin, her brother and sister were twins too-and her other two sisters were twins but they didn't make it. NOONE has had twins since then.....and I was on Clomid....UH OH! :happydance:


----------



## Nurse1980

Welcome to the new members!!

I received my midwife app through the post today, very quick as only saw my gp on tuesday.

First app on the 29th feb at my local health centre, seems like ages off! I'll be just over 8 weeks by then. The letter also said I would get my scam appointment through the post shortly.


----------



## Nurse1980

Mrs.B. said:


> Dispite the fact that the weather is freezing at the mo, are any of you relly feeling more cold than usual?? I am freezing most of the time, when normally the cold doesn't affect me much

I'm alot warmer than normal


----------



## JAubrey

Hi Everyone!! My estimated due date is October 2nd!! I just took a test the 31st at 13dpo and got my BFP!! I am having no symptoms except yesterday I was having major hot flashes at work, they had to turn the air on and I was in a tank top!! There are only three of us in my office and the only other girl is 8 months pregnant so the guy is really having a good time ha!


----------



## elisamarie

yayyyyy!!! i got my first scan scheduled for the 29th at 7w+5!! excited :)


----------



## Jocr

Afternoon ladies

I have an appointment for highlights for my hair on Saturday and I dont know whether to cancel the appointment or not????
What do you all think?
Nothing from the government that says they dont reccomend it and nothing is set in stone. I asked the hairdressers and they said its up to me. Gee helpful.
They say as its highlights the chemicals arnt actually on the scalp like if you were having an all over colour.
I dont know if I should risk it after trying for so long to get pregnant or am I being silly?
If i dont go ahead with it I will look a state with 4 inch roots eeaackk:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> I have an appointment for highlights for my hair on Saturday and I dont know whether to cancel the appointment or not????
> What do you all think?
> Nothing from the government that says they dont reccomend it and nothing is set in stone. I asked the hairdressers and they said its up to me. Gee helpful.
> They say as its highlights the chemicals arnt actually on the scalp like if you were having an all over colour.
> I dont know if I should risk it after trying for so long to get pregnant or am I being silly?
> If i dont go ahead with it I will look a state with 4 inch roots eeaackk:wacko:

You can still have your hair done, my sister is a hairdresser and she just says she tries to avoid the scalp of pregnant ladies xx


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr I'm a hairdresser and we always do ladies colours, it's up to the ladies if they want it done and the guidelines just say to make sure the room is well ventilated while doing pregnant ladies colour :thumbup:


----------



## AshleyLK

Nurse1980 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Dispite the fact that the weather is freezing at the mo, are any of you relly feeling more cold than usual?? I am freezing most of the time, when normally the cold doesn't affect me much
> 
> I'm alot warmer than normalClick to expand...

I am too!


----------



## Shineystar

wow it is so hard to keep up with this thread!



Hopeful42nd said:


> I had a look on the first tri thread and was shocked at how negative and scared everyone is. Don't they know all that stress isn't good for them?
> I have mild cramps and back pain, and some slight nausea this afternoon, but all is well it keeps reminding me 'hey your pregnant'.

I know! stay away from that thread! it would make the most level headed of us a gibbering wreck!



princess_1991 said:


> Just out of interest has anyone brought any baby related stuff yet, or maternity wear?
> I'm still a bit bloated from the ivf so living in leggings or trackys, I can't fit in my jeans, Ive been thinking of just buying one pair of maternity jeans for now :shrug:
> 
> What do you ladies reckon?

I got some mat bra's yesterday, but I needed new bras anyway so thought might as well get them, also got some sleeping in ones, as they are pretty heavy when unsupported!

I cant believe how many people have their scan dates already! this is so exciting!

I have no new symptoms, but I can agree with being cold, and also constipated! I am just so full of gas all the time, ive had times like this before for a day or so but its been a week now and Im fed up, dont know if I can take my usual tablets for it, so im just trying to think of something else..

Watching One born just now, I'm a little terrified that I actually going to have to go through this....


----------



## mellywelly

I've got a t shirt on, a sweatshirt, a fleece and wrapped in a blanket and I'm still cold


----------



## Mrs.B.

Must admit I'm a little jealous of all the early appointments and scan dates :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

In late afternoon I feel chilly, pretty much all of the time my skin is very warm to touch, as if there is hot lava blood underneath, even ehen I feel cold it's just the air around me is cooler than my skin. I am wiped today, so tired, I just want to sleep but my year old won't allow that! Mommy play with me!!
As for getting colour or highlights, its more the chemical fumes considered harmfu that absorbing through the skin. It's up to you, i know tons of ladies who had theirs done and went on to have beautiful healthy babies. Plus I know others who went au natural, skunk stripes, grey hairs, whatever and they too had healthy kids. Go with your instinct, but keep in mind making you feel pretty is important in pregnancy too!


----------



## Lucky7s

I'm a little jealous of early scans too.. Mine's not till' Feb 28th... omg I can't wait I'm so super excited!! 
Welcome new October mommies!! This thread moves fast! lol


----------



## leoniebabey

felt a little nauseous this morning but still nothing major on the sickness front which im really pleased about :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> I'm a little jealous of early scans too.. Mine's not till' Feb 28th... omg I can't wait I'm so super excited!!
> Welcome new October mommies!! This thread moves fast! lol

Mine will be mid to end of March!! :dohh:

We want to do mothers day cards with the scan pictures so really hope its before the 18th but doesn't look likely!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mine won't be til mid to end march aswell. I don't know how I'm going to wait that long!

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I expect it will go quick but its ages to wait!! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I know, another 2 months seems ages!

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

But we could think about it that its next month... :haha: x


----------



## princess_1991

aww i cant wait till mothers day, you can get cards now that say happy mothers day from bump etc, i hope dh gets me one :blush:


----------



## mellywelly

If mine is at twelve weeks it will be the last week in March. Realised tonight that I' ve been basing my non-strong lines fear on days late for af and not dpo. In fact, thinking back I actually got a v faint line at 8 dpo. Ff changed my o date but I forgot to change my ticker. Talk about early pg brain! Much happier now.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi Ladies, Please can I join?

I recognise some of you from other threads this TWW & the last! :)

Got my BFP yesterday- waiting until the weekend to do a digi but am desperate to see it in words!! lol Very few symptoms still- although only 14dpo today, AF didn't show!Yay! :D :happydance:

My due date seems to be 11th October according to the NHS calculator, so I'll go with that for now! :D

So excited to be here- I've been praying for a little pumpkin!! :cloud9:

To announce it to family I plan on giving them a pack of pumpkin seeds & asking them to plant them & watch them grow because I will be growing my own little pumpkin at the same time :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi Ladies, Please can I join?
> 
> I recognise some of you from other threads this TWW & the last! :)
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday- waiting until the weekend to do a digi but am desperate to see it in words!! lol Very few symptoms still- although only 14dpo today, AF didn't show!Yay! :D :happydance:
> 
> My due date seems to be 11th October according to the NHS calculator, so I'll go with that for now! :D
> 
> So excited to be here- I've been praying for a little pumpkin!! :cloud9:
> 
> To announce it to family I plan on giving them a pack of pumpkin seeds & asking them to plant them & watch them grow because I will be growing my own little pumpkin at the same time :D

Welcome... that is a lovely idea x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

5yearplan - that's a fab idea!!

X


----------



## princess_1991

5 year plan that's lovely! Welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## Shineystar

5 year plan, that is soo cute! bet some of them will be baby sized by then hehe.

I have a pretty bad headache, can i take anything for it? & the gas is just not funny anymore....

yup my scan should be end of march too, but im hoping to jet off to the sun mid march, so trying to look forward to that, then when ive got the post holiday blues Itll be scan time :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I took some paracetamol earlier for my headache

X


----------



## Alandsa

mellywelly said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Did another test this morning, Superdrug one again. The line is still only about half the strength of the control line, but is def darker thana few days ago. Do I need to be worried?




kitty2385 said:


> beetle said:
> 
> 
> Mellywelly, don't worry! Its getting darker plus everyone has different levels of HCG in their system you just have to look at the HCG charts and the HUGE ranges to understand what I mean! :hugs:
> 
> OH and I were looking at the HCG ranges last night! Can believe how massive hey are, made us feel a bit better about my faint positives :)Click to expand...

yeah i have the same issue. only a tiny bit darker after 4 days although im now showing up on the 20miu tests which i didnt before at all

my temps dropped a fair bit today too :shrug: although not below my cover line so hopefully its nothing too serious



mellywelly said:


> I've got a t shirt on, a sweatshirt, a fleece and wrapped in a blanket and I'm still cold

snap! hehe!! *snug*


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I've got a t shirt on, a sweatshirt, a fleece and wrapped in a blanket and I'm still cold
> 
> snap! hehe!! *snug*Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one having coldness issues, Its very strange, my skin is hot to touch, my face is all rosy yet I feel freezing!


----------



## princess_1991

I'm either freezing or sweating, right now I'm so hot I can't even eat my tea because it's hot it's making me feel sick, I've just got no in-between :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

princess_1991 said:


> I'm either freezing or sweating, right now I'm so hot I can't even eat my tea because it's hot it's making me feel sick, I've just got no in-between :dohh:

im the same! either cant get warm or having hot sweats cant win


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous of early scans too.. Mine's not till' Feb 28th... omg I can't wait I'm so super excited!!
> Welcome new October mommies!! This thread moves fast! lol
> 
> Mine will be mid to end of March!! :dohh:
> 
> We want to do mothers day cards with the scan pictures so really hope its before the 18th but doesn't look likely!Click to expand...

ah man... not till 12 weeks? wow.. that's tough.. but you get checked earlier right? I don't know what kinda scan they do at 8 weeks.. i'm curious. should call back and ask.


----------



## JAubrey

My first appt is the 27th I will be a little over 8 weeks, does anyone know what exactly they do at the first appt, I am trying to decide if hubby should go. I guess I will probably just call and ask when it gets closer.


----------



## babers

JAubrey said:


> My first appt is the 27th I will be a little over 8 weeks, does anyone know what exactly they do at the first appt, I am trying to decide if hubby should go. I guess I will probably just call and ask when it gets closer.

Usually the very first appointment they just take your blood, possibly a urine sample, blood pressure and will estimate your due date off of your last menstrual period and you fill out a questionaire about previous pregnancy's and family history. At my first appointments I don't even see my ob, the nurses do it all. Then at my next appointment with my ob and i get an ultra sound done. If it were me, I wouldn't take the hubby, but you might want to call and make sure they don't do an ultra sound because all places are different.


----------



## princess_1991

I wonder what they do in England cuz I'm sure it's different to the us, anyone know what happens in the uk??


----------



## AlannaB

Count me in with the people who are sweating. Every once in a while I have hot sweats up and down my back. I had bad cramps yesterday evening, but nothing like that so far today. Just super super tired.


----------



## AshleyLK

JAubrey said:


> My first appt is the 27th I will be a little over 8 weeks, does anyone know what exactly they do at the first appt, I am trying to decide if hubby should go. I guess I will probably just call and ask when it gets closer.

My obgyn does do an ultrasound around six weeks (1st appt) I willbe having my hubby attend the appt.


----------



## princess_1991

Alanna I've had quite bad cramps since having my eggs put back, super uncomfortable arent they!


----------



## Lucky7s

I had some cramps from Saturday till about yesterday and right now they're coming back strong. wow. I'm just nervous. My hubbys coming with me to the 8 week for sure :)


----------



## kitty2385

just back from hospital :( no more pumpkin for me :nope: x


----------



## AshleyLK

Can I revise my due date to Oct 13 please? Thank you!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

kitty2385 said:


> just back from hospital :( no more pumpkin for me :nope: x

I'm very sorry kitty :( :hugs: what happened?


----------



## princess_1991

So sorry kitty, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

So so sorry kitty :hugs:

What happened? Hope you are ok and mr kitty is with you

X


----------



## Feb4th2011

O Kitty... I'm so sorry to hear that...


----------



## 3outnumbered

Nurse1980 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Dispite the fact that the weather is freezing at the mo, are any of you relly feeling more cold than usual?? I am freezing most of the time, when normally the cold doesn't affect me much
> 
> I'm alot warmer than normalClick to expand...

hot flushes like the menapause for me. dizzy too with them.



Mrs.B. said:


> Must admit I'm a little jealous of all the early appointments and scan dates :haha:

mine probably wont be till end of march as well, uk appointments between 11-14weeks.



5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi Ladies, Please can I join?
> 
> I recognise some of you from other threads this TWW & the last! :)
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday- waiting until the weekend to do a digi but am desperate to see it in words!! lol Very few symptoms still- although only 14dpo today, AF didn't show!Yay! :D :happydance:
> 
> My due date seems to be 11th October according to the NHS calculator, so I'll go with that for now! :D
> 
> So excited to be here- I've been praying for a little pumpkin!! :cloud9:
> 
> To announce it to family I plan on giving them a pack of pumpkin seeds & asking them to plant them & watch them grow because I will be growing my own little pumpkin at the same time :D

glad you found us 5. nice to have you with. good idea about the seeds.



princess_1991 said:


> I wonder what they do in England cuz I'm sure it's different to the us, anyone know what happens in the uk??

first appointment with midwive 8 weeks, is normally about 45 mins long, weigh you, blood pressure, really long white notes, that you have to keep with you all the time. they give you sheet to get your bloods done at hospital, they will refer you for scan around 11-14 weeks. Anyway thats what happens in kent.



kitty2385 said:


> just back from hospital :( no more pumpkin for me :nope: x

i am really sorry kitty. :hug:


----------



## Quartz

So sorry kitty


----------



## DreamingBaby

Hi Everyone,

Can i please join? 

My expected due date is 6th October! :)

Got 2 positives on the FRER and a 'Pregnant' on the Clear Blue digital! 

Symptoms:
My boobs have hurt bad for 2 weeks, even sore to sleep on and when i walk
Ive been getting cramp
Bloated

Im so excited!

Think i'll tell mum next week but not sure how we'll tell everyone else!


----------



## leia37

:hugs: kitty


----------



## broody.k

Wow this thread is so hard to keep up with. I love the fact we are all so chatty and excited.

I'm really sorry Kitty sending you lots of hugs.

As for me I posted on page 16 and am about to go back and read all throughly since then but didn't put my due date I don't think so can I be added for 10th October.

Hope all pumpkin growers are ok 

Kat


----------



## mellywelly

Tested today with a cd digi, I'm 15 dpo and I only got pg 1 -2 weeks. Just done another superdrug one too, seems lighter than previous ones. I'm so scared. 

Kitty, i'm so very sorry:hugs:


----------



## beetle

Kitty - I'm so sorry for you honey - just take heart from the fact that you got pregnant.:hugs:

I am not feeling at all positive about this one. My HCG at 18dpo was just 21 so waiting for the 72 hr blood test result which I wont get until Monday. did Another FRER test and it looks exactly the same as the one I did on Tuesday and Digi also still saying 1-2 weeks. 

Have read that if you are having a boy the HCG levels are slower and lower but mine are REALLY low. even though the banding starts at 5 for 18 dpo I'm concerned. Big hugs for all of us in this 'waiting' situation. Its not nice! :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Love that idea - your so clever :thumbup:




Mrs.B. said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Please can I join?
> 
> I recognise some of you from other threads this TWW & the last! :)
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday- waiting until the weekend to do a digi but am desperate to see it in words!! lol Very few symptoms still- although only 14dpo today, AF didn't show!Yay! :D :happydance:
> 
> My due date seems to be 11th October according to the NHS calculator, so I'll go with that for now! :D
> 
> So excited to be here- I've been praying for a little pumpkin!! :cloud9:
> 
> To announce it to family I plan on giving them a pack of pumpkin seeds & asking them to plant them & watch them grow because I will be growing my own little pumpkin at the same time :D
> 
> Welcome... that is a lovely idea xClick to expand...


----------



## Jocr

Thats a really good idea - I might well pinch that from you.

AFM My first scan is 15th Feb as I had IUI so we have an erlier then usual scan and then the usual 10-12 week scan.
I told the out laws last night that we are preg and they were really pleased.

Cant believe how busy this thread is - well done everyone.

Kitty my heart goes out to you :hugs:



Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous of early scans too.. Mine's not till' Feb 28th... omg I can't wait I'm so super excited!!
> Welcome new October mommies!! This thread moves fast! lol
> 
> Mine will be mid to end of March!! :dohh:
> 
> We want to do mothers day cards with the scan pictures so really hope its before the 18th but doesn't look likely!Click to expand...


----------



## Nurse1980

mellywelly said:


> Tested today with a cd digi, I'm 15 dpo and I only got pg 1 -2 weeks. Just done another superdrug one too, seems lighter than previous ones. I'm so scared.
> 
> Kitty, i'm so very sorry:hugs:

I have been panicking too about the darkness of my lines.

I'm approx 17/18dpo and the cheapie boots ones seemed lighter this morning, so I did a clearblue digital and it said 2-3 weeks. So confusing.

I'm so sorry kitty


----------



## Matos2010

Has anyone else had AF like cramping with lower back pain @ around 5 weeks? They come and go- aren't constant or anything. I'm nervous but thinking positive positive positive!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay ladies, for one, STOP testing! Your going to drive yourself downright mad! I know it's hard to resist the urge but if you had bloodwork don't that's the best it can get for nOw until a scan is done.

:hugs: My heart goes out to those who have lost, there are no words to console you, but I send you my love none the less.

I choose to try to remain as positive as possible and discuss symptoms, pregnancy plans etc, so please dont think I'm ignoring you if I avoid negativity a bit :hugs: I hope we can all just support each other. :flower: Tell me your positive things, cramping, nausea, hot flashes, all signs you are in face pregnant :)


----------



## Matos2010

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay ladies, for one, STOP testing! Your going to drive yourself downright mad! I know it's hard to resist the urge but if you had bloodwork don't that's the best it can get for nOw until a scan is done.
> 
> :hugs: My heart goes out to those who have lost, there are no words to console you, but I send you my love none the less.
> 
> I choose to try to remain as positive as possible and discuss symptoms, pregnancy plans etc, so please dont think I'm ignoring you if I avoid negativity a bit :hugs: I hope we can all just support each other. :flower: Tell me your positive things, cramping, nausea, hot flashes, all signs you are in face pregnant :)

Agreed!!! We totally need to stay positive! I am trying sooo hard- this is my first BFP so I don't really know what to expect! Thats why I have you ladies here!! :hugs:


----------



## Quartz

I cant wait for the 12 week scan and being able to tell people - had a one to one with my boss and someone else at work has just announced her pregnancy (her 3rd) and she asked did I want a second - I kind of just went yes at some point but probably looked really flustered! Also feeling a bit guilty as if all goes ok I will be the third one to go on maternity leave in 5 months (we are all mums already so are on 3 days a week) so they are going to struggle to replace us.

On the plus (or minus depending on how you see it) I can feel morning sickness coming on - sick once this morning (although I can do that even not pregnant) my lunch made be feel a little ill and then I went to the kitchen and someone was doing peanut butter and butter on toast and it made me feel ill!


----------



## mellywelly

Matos2010 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, for one, STOP testing! Your going to drive yourself downright mad! I know it's hard to resist the urge but if you had bloodwork don't that's the best it can get for nOw until a scan is done.
> 
> :hugs: My heart goes out to those who have lost, there are no words to console you, but I send you my love none the less.
> 
> I choose to try to remain as positive as possible and discuss symptoms, pregnancy plans etc, so please dont think I'm ignoring you if I avoid negativity a bit :hugs: I hope we can all just support each other. :flower: Tell me your positive things, cramping, nausea, hot flashes, all signs you are in face pregnant :)
> 
> Agreed!!! We totally need to stay positive! I am trying sooo hard- this is my first BFP so I don't really know what to expect! Thats why I have you ladies here!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry my posts arn't happy and upbeat, but I'm shit scared that I'm losing my baby. I've not had blood works done and can only go by these tests, the latest one being so faint I can hardly see it anymore. Guess I'll just deal with it alone.:cry:


----------



## Matos2010

mellywelly- no no no sweetness! you are not in this alone- we are all here for you! I haven't had an dr. visit yet either and no blood work so every cramp I feel now freaks me out!! I know how you feel- and its okay to be scared..but just try to keep a positive outlook as well  I did read somewhere that if you are getting fainter HPT than before that you should consult dr.- so maybe you should do that to put your mind at ease?!?

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mellywelly said:


> Matos2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, for one, STOP testing! Your going to drive yourself downright mad! I know it's hard to resist the urge but if you had bloodwork don't that's the best it can get for nOw until a scan is done.
> 
> :hugs: My heart goes out to those who have lost, there are no words to console you, but I send you my love none the less.
> 
> I choose to try to remain as positive as possible and discuss symptoms, pregnancy plans etc, so please dont think I'm ignoring you if I avoid negativity a bit :hugs: I hope we can all just support each other. :flower: Tell me your positive things, cramping, nausea, hot flashes, all signs you are in face pregnant :)
> 
> Agreed!!! We totally need to stay positive! I am trying sooo hard- this is my first BFP so I don't really know what to expect! Thats why I have you ladies here!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry my posts arn't happy and upbeat, but I'm shit scared that I'm losing my baby. I've not had blood works done and can only go by these tests, the latest one being so faint I can hardly see it anymore. Guess I'll just deal with it alone.:cry:Click to expand...

I understand being scared and I didnt mean to be rude, I hope your aren't taking it as such. I just felt by reading everything this morning ( not your post specifically) that I too should start worrying, and now I feel guilty that I don't keep testing. My doctor told me to stop testing cause it causes undue stress which is bad for pregnancy. I'm just trying to make a recommendation that you could be harming yourself in doing so. I'm sorry your scared right now and I'd love to help, but I don't know what to say besides go ask for bloodwork to see if your levels are rising. If they refuse offer to pay for the tests.
If I offended anyone that was not the intention, i am truly sorry. Share what you need to, just please for the sake of your babies try not to stress yourselves out worse! I want you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Quartz

Mellywelly as Matos2010 said you are not alone! At 15 dpo it would be on the cusp of 1-2 to 2-3 anyway (they tell you from the point of conception) and if it were not FMU that could account as well. When I did one last week at 14 dpo I was 1-2 as well and I must admit I did worry a little that someone else who was less days dpo than me got 2-3 but everyones hormones change and it does depend on what time you go


----------



## Alandsa

mellywelly said:


> Tested today with a cd digi, I'm 15 dpo and I only got pg 1 -2 weeks. Just done another superdrug one too, seems lighter than previous ones. I'm so scared.

I know where you are coming from Mellywelly, my lines are really faint and my digi reads 1-2 weeks @ 17dpo but i suppose its not going to be 100% accurate. Clearblue say:

_"The level of hCG varies from woman to woman, and it is therefore possible that the Conception Indicator might occasionally give misleading results"_

it is really hard to not worry :hugs: i had a big cry this morning to DH saying i know that something is going to go wrong! realise i was just having a bit of a moment though lol and hormones probably arent helping either lol. I also had a panic yesterday that my temp dropped and this meant that this might be bad news. but it went up again today lol 

i also read a few things on the peeonastick website that might be helpful:

_"9. *I took another test and the line is lighter. Does this mean anything? Should it get darker?* Not necessarily. In general, the positive line will be darker when a greater amount of hCG is present in the urine, but not always. Some tests contain more or less dye (meaning there is just more or less color to "stick" to your hCG.) Some tests are more or less sensitive-- even 2 tests in the same box can be different. Also, your urine may have more or less hCG in it depending on what you ate or drank, or how long it's been since you last peed. Food itself does not cause false results, but can affect how much urine you have and how dilute it is. Eating salty chips and drinking caffeine all day will result in more concentrated pee, whereas gorging on watermelon and ginger ale will result in lots of very dilute pee. But an HPT is not meant to tell you "how" pregnant you are. It only tells you if you are pregnant or not. As long as there is a line in the results window, you are pregnant"_

AFM - i finally made my GP appointment and he was really nice. gave me a leaflet about what to eat / what to avoid in pregnancy and i have left my details for the midwives to contact me regarding my booking appointment, they are based in the GP surgery so that's handy :) he also said that we dont start eating for two lol but only increase calorie intake by about 300-400 calories in the third trimester

been feeling really hot in the face today! lol and felt a bit nauseous too. i am also spilling out of my bra already?!? :holly: i also noticed that my nipples are darker around the edges :) so these must be good signs i suppose lol

Im going out for a Greek meal tonight and am going to try and make sense of what is safe to eat lol


----------



## Feb4th2011

Alandsa said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Tested today with a cd digi, I'm 15 dpo and I only got pg 1 -2 weeks. Just done another superdrug one too, seems lighter than previous ones. I'm so scared.
> 
> I know where you are coming from Mellywelly, my lines are really faint and my digi reads 1-2 weeks @ 17dpo but i suppose its not going to be 100% accurate. Clearblue say:
> 
> _"The level of hCG varies from woman to woman, and it is therefore possible that the Conception Indicator might occasionally give misleading results"_
> 
> it is really hard to not worry :hugs: i had a big cry this morning to DH saying i know that something is going to go wrong! realise i was just having a bit of a moment though lol and hormones probably arent helping either lol. I also had a panic yesterday that my temp dropped and this meant that this might be bad news. but it went up again today lol
> 
> i also read a few things on the peeonastick website that might be helpful:
> 
> _"9. *I took another test and the line is lighter. Does this mean anything? Should it get darker?* Not necessarily. In general, the positive line will be darker when a greater amount of hCG is present in the urine, but not always. Some tests contain more or less dye (meaning there is just more or less color to "stick" to your hCG.) Some tests are more or less sensitive-- even 2 tests in the same box can be different. Also, your urine may have more or less hCG in it depending on what you ate or drank, or how long it's been since you last peed. Food itself does not cause false results, but can affect how much urine you have and how dilute it is. Eating salty chips and drinking caffeine all day will result in more concentrated pee, whereas gorging on watermelon and ginger ale will result in lots of very dilute pee. But an HPT is not meant to tell you "how" pregnant you are. It only tells you if you are pregnant or not. As long as there is a line in the results window, you are pregnant"_
> 
> AFM - i finally made my GP appointment and he was really nice. gave me a leaflet about what to eat / what to avoid in pregnancy and i have left my details for the midwives to contact me regarding my booking appointment, they are based in the GP surgery so that's handy :) he also said that we dont start eating for two lol but only increase calorie intake by about 300-400 calories in the third trimester
> 
> been feeling really hot in the face today! lol and felt a bit nauseous too. i am also spilling out of my bra already?!? :holly: i also noticed that my nipples are darker around the edges :) so these must be good signs i suppose lol
> 
> Im going out for a Greek meal tonight and am going to try and make sense of what is safe to eat lolClick to expand...

Hello:hi: I was wondering if you would share what your leaflet said about what to eat/ what not to eat? I'm just curious if it's the same stuff we are told about in Canada. Sushi, Caesar Salad dressing, runny eggs, deli meat, etc.

Melly- :hugs: Can you go get your bloods taken? That really is the best way to ease your mind. FX'd for you. 

I still really enjoy POAS, I probably will until I see a 3+ on a clear blue test. It's so expensive, but I really don't care:happydance:

I was really worried about this pregnancy until about Tuesday. Then I realized, I'm doing everything possible to make sure my baby is happy and healthy. I drink tons of water, don't smoke, don't drink, eat healthy, take my vitamins. I've worked so hard for this :bfP: I've dreamed, cried, wished, prayed for a :bfp: so I'm gonna darn well enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I just got off the phone from my GP, My bloods from yesterday came back at 698! I think that's good! lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Feb4th2011 said:


> I just got off the phone from my GP, My bloods from yesterday came back at 698! I think that's good! lol

Wow nice and high. Is that the first one? How many dpo when you had it taken? :)


----------



## princess_1991

I can kinda understand where hopeful is coming from, take it from some one who struggled to get one bfp, just make the most of being pregnant!
I know it sounds horrible but if anything is going to happen there is NOTHING you can do about it, stressing will just make it worse, 

No offence to anyone but I came here to get away from the doom and gloom of first tri, and we all agreed this!

Poas is not a way to test If your Miscarrying or not, you will always get fainter lines then others, stop peeing and start relaxing and enjoying being pregnant :hugs:
This applys to you all ;)


----------



## Alandsa

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hello:hi: I was wondering if you would share what your leaflet said about what to eat/ what not to eat? I'm just curious if it's the same stuff we are told about in Canada. Sushi, Caesar Salad dressing, runny eggs, deli meat, etc.

yeah sounds like the same kind of things, here is the website he took it from: 
https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Pregnancy-Planning-to-Become-Pregnant.htm

here is a really detailed brochure of safe / unsafe foods: https://www.foodauthority.nsw.gov.au/_Documents/consumer_pdf/pregnancy-brochure.pdf

there are lots of other leaflets on pregnancy too: just look under pregnancy: https://www.patient.co.uk/illness/p.htm


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone from my GP, My bloods from yesterday came back at 698! I think that's good! lol
> 
> Wow nice and high. Is that the first one? How many dpo when you had it taken? :)Click to expand...

Hey Hopeful! I have no idea how many DPO I was... I never once got a positive OPK:wacko: No CM, so this BFP was a huge surprise to me. They were taken on CD 32... that's all I know! 

Did you mean the first blood test? ya, I just went to a walk in clinic. I couldn't get in to see my GP until the 9th and I couldn't wait that long lol.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Alandsa said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello:hi: I was wondering if you would share what your leaflet said about what to eat/ what not to eat? I'm just curious if it's the same stuff we are told about in Canada. Sushi, Caesar Salad dressing, runny eggs, deli meat, etc.
> 
> yeah sounds like the same kind of things, here is the website he took it from:
> https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Pregnancy-Planning-to-Become-Pregnant.htm
> 
> here is a really detailed brochure of safe / unsafe foods: https://www.foodauthority.nsw.gov.au/_Documents/consumer_pdf/pregnancy-brochure.pdf
> 
> there are lots of other leaflets on pregnancy too: just look under pregnancy: https://www.patient.co.uk/illness/p.htmClick to expand...

Thank you so much! :flower:


----------



## Jocr

:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Yes I have and its absolutely not unusual to feel this in the first few weeks. A lot of the signs/feelings are the same as AF ive been told.




Matos2010 said:


> Has anyone else had AF like cramping with lower back pain @ around 5 weeks? They come and go- aren't constant or anything. I'm nervous but thinking positive positive positive!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to try and help put some of your minds at ease a bit. This is my second pregnancy. My first was with my son who is shortly going to be 5!! With that pregnancy I got cramps from 4 - 7 weeks with some brown bleeding (was more than just spotting!) for a week or so of this. Obviously I was terrified. Cramps felt quite strong and I was convinced something was wrong. Had an early scan, everything was fine and I have the 4 year old to prove it. I am getting cramps with this pregnancy and in the evenings I feel like its all pushing downwards down there, like strong pressure (plus I am farting like a trooper come the night time lol). There is so much changing in there it has to be a bit uncomfortable.
At this point there really is very little we can do but take it easy and try not to stress too much because that can't be good for us or our growing little beans. What will be will be and I wish us all the very best of luck xxxxx


----------



## Jocr

Hi *Alandsa*
Owww have a lovely dinner tonight, ive only ever had greek food in greece and it was rather nice but a bit limiting to a non meat eater.

I dont get to see the Dr until the 23rd but have a scan on the 15th as had IUI so nice early scan for us which im looking forward to.

Ladies on here from other countries seem to be getting blood tests done already but I dont think we get any until we see the midwife/maternity clinic ???
Boobs pretty painful , especially when I woke up laying on them this morning ooowwwwwwerrrrr!! Oh and a few queasy a few times today.

Have you told anyone else yet about your good news? :happydance::happydance:




Alandsa said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Tested today with a cd digi, I'm 15 dpo and I only got pg 1 -2 weeks. Just done another superdrug one too, seems lighter than previous ones. I'm so scared.
> 
> I know where you are coming from Mellywelly, my lines are really faint and my digi reads 1-2 weeks @ 17dpo but i suppose its not going to be 100% accurate. Clearblue say:
> 
> _"The level of hCG varies from woman to woman, and it is therefore possible that the Conception Indicator might occasionally give misleading results"_
> 
> it is really hard to not worry :hugs: i had a big cry this morning to DH saying i know that something is going to go wrong! realise i was just having a bit of a moment though lol and hormones probably arent helping either lol. I also had a panic yesterday that my temp dropped and this meant that this might be bad news. but it went up again today lol
> 
> i also read a few things on the peeonastick website that might be helpful:
> 
> _"9. *I took another test and the line is lighter. Does this mean anything? Should it get darker?* Not necessarily. In general, the positive line will be darker when a greater amount of hCG is present in the urine, but not always. Some tests contain more or less dye (meaning there is just more or less color to "stick" to your hCG.) Some tests are more or less sensitive-- even 2 tests in the same box can be different. Also, your urine may have more or less hCG in it depending on what you ate or drank, or how long it's been since you last peed. Food itself does not cause false results, but can affect how much urine you have and how dilute it is. Eating salty chips and drinking caffeine all day will result in more concentrated pee, whereas gorging on watermelon and ginger ale will result in lots of very dilute pee. But an HPT is not meant to tell you "how" pregnant you are. It only tells you if you are pregnant or not. As long as there is a line in the results window, you are pregnant"_
> 
> AFM - i finally made my GP appointment and he was really nice. gave me a leaflet about what to eat / what to avoid in pregnancy and i have left my details for the midwives to contact me regarding my booking appointment, they are based in the GP surgery so that's handy :) he also said that we dont start eating for two lol but only increase calorie intake by about 300-400 calories in the third trimester
> 
> been feeling really hot in the face today! lol and felt a bit nauseous too. i am also spilling out of my bra already?!? :holly: i also noticed that my nipples are darker around the edges :) so these must be good signs i suppose lol
> 
> Im going out for a Greek meal tonight and am going to try and make sense of what is safe to eat lolClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs Mc

Just booked my docotors appointment for tuesday. Didnt tell receptionist why as dont wat to be fobbed off with waiting to see m/w at 8 weeks.
Still having twinges. Feel hungry all the time but just want to pick. When a big meal is put infront of me i completely lose my appetite. 
Still feeling worried but trying to be positive and just looking forward to all the pregnancy milestones!
X


----------



## JAubrey

Jenba said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just wanted to try and help put some of your minds at ease a bit. This is my second pregnancy. My first was with my son who is shortly going to be 5!! With that pregnancy I got cramps from 4 - 7 weeks with some brown bleeding (was more than just spotting!) for a week or so of this. Obviously I was terrified. Cramps felt quite strong and I was convinced something was wrong. Had an early scan, everything was fine and I have the 4 year old to prove it. I am getting cramps with this pregnancy and in the evenings I feel like its all pushing downwards down there, like strong pressure (plus I am farting like a trooper come the night time lol). There is so much changing in there it has to be a bit uncomfortable.
> At this point there really is very little we can do but take it easy and try not to stress too much because that can't be good for us or our growing little beans. What will be will be and I wish us all the very best of luck xxxxx

This is very relieving to read, thank you! I am 5 weeks and I still have cramping, I do not go to the dr until the 27th so I was getting nervous but now hopefully I can relax and enjoy the uncomfortableness knowing that its my little appleseed growing! :)


----------



## twokiddos

Good morning ladies!!!! I'm so happy and excited to be expecting a little pumpkin on or around Oct. 13th! I still can't believe I'm not dreaming. Got the BFP this morning!!!!!! Congrats to all of you and your little pumpkin seeds


----------



## Matos2010

twokiddos said:


> Good morning ladies!!!! I'm so happy and excited to be expecting a little pumpkin on or around Oct. 13th! I still can't believe I'm not dreaming. Got the BFP this morning!!!!!! Congrats to all of you and your little pumpkin seeds

congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Matos2010 said:


> Has anyone else had AF like cramping with lower back pain @ around 5 weeks? They come and go- aren't constant or anything. I'm nervous but thinking positive positive positive!!!!!!!

me too, try not to stress! it happens to us all! :thumbup:



twokiddos said:


> Good morning ladies!!!! I'm so happy and excited to be expecting a little pumpkin on or around Oct. 13th! I still can't believe I'm not dreaming. Got the BFP this morning!!!!!! Congrats to all of you and your little pumpkin seeds


OMG OMG OMG, HURRAH! glad you are hear! so excited! well done you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twokiddos

I am so incredibly excited to be here with you 3outnumbered!!!!! I really can't believe this has all worked out like I planned. Now I just have to hope the little girl spermy got there first LOL


----------



## Mrs.B.

Think I've caught up with everyone, welcome newcomers and so sorry for the ladies who have lost :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi Ladies, Please can I join?
> 
> I recognise some of you from other threads this TWW & the last! :)
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday- waiting until the weekend to do a digi but am desperate to see it in words!! lol Very few symptoms still- although only 14dpo today, AF didn't show!Yay! :D :happydance:
> 
> My due date seems to be 11th October according to the NHS calculator, so I'll go with that for now! :D
> 
> So excited to be here- I've been praying for a little pumpkin!! :cloud9:
> 
> To announce it to family I plan on giving them a pack of pumpkin seeds & asking them to plant them & watch them grow because I will be growing my own little pumpkin at the same time :D

I don't think we are going to wait to tell out parents anymore, I think we are going to tell them this weekend and pray they dont blab to anyone.

Do you mind if we borrow your idea?? xx


----------



## twokiddos

:hi: 5_year_plan!!!!! I'm so excited to be here with you. I still can't believe it's true! We're pregnant!!!! Only real symptom here that tipped me off is the severe fatigue. It's been almost impossible to keep my eyes open at 7pm and I end up sleeping a good 12 hours with vivid dreams. Almost my poor BBs feel like they've become rocks... no more sleeping on my tummy. I love all the changes happening to me body! BUT, I refuse to get fat this time LOL


----------



## 3outnumbered

overnight my :holly: have grown! phew, they were big before this is ridiculous. :wacko:

the kids dont like the names we have chosen, apparently they aint good enough!

flippen cheek!

I feel like i could :sleep: all day!


:cloud9:


----------



## bobo5901

Hi everyone, I can't believe how fast this thread is going. Found we are pregnant last week. Did the blood test and got confirmation. We are very excited!!

This is baby #2 for me. My first is 10 1/2 months old and my due date is Oct 5th. I am going to be a busy momma!!! Looking forward to it.

I don't have many symptoms yet, except the drowsiness is at full force which is hard as I have a very active baby boy to run after. Looking forward to follow you all in this pregnancy.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm off out tonight, people who know about the ivf are gunna ask what the verdict is, thing is we were gunna keep it quiet from people outside of the family until later on, was just gunna tell them we havent tested yet but ive been saying that for a couple of days, any one got any decent excuses I can use?? :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Hi Guys, 

sorry for earlier. 

I got what I thought were FRER's but were just ordinary FR's. The line was so faint has to hold it on an angle to see it, and proptly went into melt down. Just sat here crying.:cry:

Have now gathered up what was left of my hpt's and given them to DH to hide. He is under strict instructions that I am only allowed a CB digi in 2 - 3 days time. 

Didn't feel like this with my DS. But thinking about it, I ony ever did 3 tests over 2 days. 

By the way, is anyone else talking to their pumpkins? :shrug: I find myself having little chats with her already!

We are off out for a friends birthday tomorrow. Don't think we will be telling them though. I will say im not drinking and pretend that I'm on calll for work and hope DH doesn't have one too many and blab. :beer:

My boobs feel weird today. They were hurting down the sides yesterday, but now they feel all hard in the middle:shrug: and still having this stinging sensation around my belly button.


----------



## Shineystar

Hi ladies,

first of all I'm so sorry to hear your news kitty :hugs: I really dont know what to say :(


Congratulations to the new joiners to our club! :wave:

I can see why there is a temptation to continue to POAS, but Im going to try not to do that. (she hopes!) id be so worried if it wasnt what I was hoping to see.

I continue to notice changes with my BBs, (I know have bumps all over my areola, and they are pert all the time like its cold!) I also am wearing sports/mat bras, but they are feeling tighter than they did at the start of the week. (this is going to be expensive)

The almost nasuea is more noticable at night!

Im still trying to wrap my head around what I can't eat, I feel im going to forget and then realise later on! how much tea are you ladies drinking?

I have some palpatations just now, but thats always been a thing ive had, and its also common in PG.

This weekend ive a night out on sat, so that will be a challenge to hide my news, but must persevere, only 7 weeks to go until I can tell!

I think we should try to cheer ourselves up, as i think its safe to say we are all feeling a bit anxious, and prob will do for the next 2 months at least. 

Sorry if youve seen these but thought it might make some of you smile, it did for me!
Pregnancy Jokes

Q. Should I have a baby after 35?
A. No, 35 children is enough.

Q. When will my baby move?
A. With any luck, right after he finishes high school.

Q. How will I know if my vomiting is morning sickness or the flu?
A. If it's the flu, you'll get better.

Q. Since I became pregnant, my breasts, rear-end, and even my feet have grown. Is there anything that gets smaller during pregnancy?
A. Yes, your bladder.

Q. What is the most common pregnancy craving?
A. For men to be the ones who get pregnant.

Q. What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?
A. Childbirth.

Q. The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
A. 'Cause you're fatter than they are.

Q. My wife is five months pregnant and so moody that sometimes she's borderline irrational.
A. So what's your question?

Q. What's the difference between a nine-month pregnant woman and a model?
A. Nothing, if the pregnant woman's husband knows what's good for him.

Q. How long is the average woman in labor?
A. Whatever she says, divided by two.

Q. My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
A. Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.

Q. When is the best time to get an epidural?
A. Right after you find out you're pregnant.

Q. Is there any reason I have to be in the delivery room while my wife is in labor?
A. Not unless the word "alimony" means anything to you.

Q. What does it mean when the baby's head is crowning?
A. It means you feel as though not only a crown but the entire throne is trying to make its way out of you.

Q. Is there anything I should avoid while recovering from childbirth?
A. Yes, pregnancy.

Q. Does pregnancy cause hemorrhoids?
A. Pregnancy causes anything you want to blame it for.

Q. Where is the best place to store breast milk?
A. In your breasts.

Q. Is there a safe alternative to breast pumps?
A. Yes, baby lips.

Q. What does it mean when a baby is born with teeth?
A. It means that the baby's mother may want to rethink her plans to nurse.

Q. How does one sanitize nipples?
A. Bathe daily and wear a clean bra. It beats boiling them in a saucepan.

Q. What are the terrible twos?
A. Your breasts after baby stops nursing cold turkey.

Q. What is the best time to wean the baby from nursing?
A. When you see teeth marks.

Q. Do I have to have a baby shower?
A. Not if you change the baby's diaper very quickly.

Q. Our baby was born last week. When will my wife begin to feel and act normal again?
A. When the kids are in college.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I also have the cramping like AF and lower back pain. It is weird but oddly I find it comforting :)
Yum Greek food! Avoid feta cheese is all I know, I'm going to miss my feta.
I hope everyone is well, and not dealing with too much morning sickness! :)
I have nothing new to report for me today, just feeling puffy in the tummy region.


----------



## mellywelly

lol needed that!


----------



## Lucky7s

kitty2385 said:


> just back from hospital :( no more pumpkin for me :nope: x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry Kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Caved and told my dad and stepmum this evening!


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Caved and told my dad and stepmum this evening!

That's great!!

we told my side of the family the day I POAS... missed period. I know it was soon.. but I have to tell my Mom and Sisters so why not tell them all. Waiting for 8 weeks to tell my hubbys' side of the family. 

:haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Caved and told my dad and stepmum this evening!
> 
> That's great!!
> 
> we told my side of the family the day I POAS... missed period. I know it was soon.. but I have to tell my Mom and Sisters so why not tell them all. Waiting for 8 weeks to tell my hubbys' side of the family.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

they're over the moon ,:cloud9: I have told they that we are not telling anyone else til after the scan, except DHs parents, and that it is still very early days but I felt we should tell them.

We went round their house, we were all sat in the Living room and I just go the picture of my FRER up on my phone and handed it to my stepmum, her jaw dropped and she looked at me gobsmacked and kept asking 'really?'. Then she turned to me dad and said guess what? Your going to be a Grampy again, his face was a picture to cherish! Love them :kiss:


----------



## mellywelly

Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Caved and told my dad and stepmum this evening!
> 
> That's great!!
> 
> we told my side of the family the day I POAS... missed period. I know it was soon.. but I have to tell my Mom and Sisters so why not tell them all. Waiting for 8 weeks to tell my hubbys' side of the family.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> they're over the moon ,:cloud9: I have told they that we are not telling anyone else til after the scan, except DHs parents, and that it is still very early days but I felt we should tell them.
> 
> We went round their house, we were all sat in the Living room and I just go the picture of my FRER up on my phone and handed it to my stepmum, her jaw dropped and she looked at me gobsmacked and kept asking 'really?'. Then she turned to me dad and said guess what? Your going to be a Grampy again, his face was a picture to cherish! Love them :kiss:Click to expand...

Lol, I'm crying again, how lovely :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

mellywelly said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Caved and told my dad and stepmum this evening!
> 
> That's great!!
> 
> we told my side of the family the day I POAS... missed period. I know it was soon.. but I have to tell my Mom and Sisters so why not tell them all. Waiting for 8 weeks to tell my hubbys' side of the family.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> they're over the moon ,:cloud9: I have told they that we are not telling anyone else til after the scan, except DHs parents, and that it is still very early days but I felt we should tell them.
> 
> We went round their house, we were all sat in the Living room and I just go the picture of my FRER up on my phone and handed it to my stepmum, her jaw dropped and she looked at me gobsmacked and kept asking 'really?'. Then she turned to me dad and said guess what? Your going to be a Grampy again, his face was a picture to cherish! Love them :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm crying again, how lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww sorry :hugs: hehe


----------



## Shineystar

We have his family visiting this weekend and have said OH should tell them, will wait and see if he will, it's not my place to tell his family so I'm keeping tight lipped :)


----------



## twokiddos

Since we only found out today, we told my mom and I'm about to tell my best friend (the only other person that knew we were trying) in the next hour or so. Our oldest kids are best friends. We set up a skype date around 6pm and I'm gonna have my son tell her daughter... she'll over hear and go crazy! I can't wait. I can't imagine hiding this for too long... although I'd like to keep it hush till 10-12 weeks :-0


----------



## princess_1991

i know its probably to early to get cravings but all i ever wanna eat since finding out i was pregnant is spicy food, and if its not spicy i have to add my peri peri sauce :dohh:

anyone else having weird cravings yet??

sorry cant remember who posted the jokes but thankyou i needed cheering up ;)


----------



## Shineystar

Princess I'm glad u liked the jokes, was starting to think it hadn't gone down well! X

Just been looking at bump pics thread and some of the ladies are showing really early! Guess that's when it will sink in! Eeek!


----------



## twokiddos

Salty and sweet! Ice cream for lunch and trail mix for dinner LOL


----------



## mellywelly

the other day i just needed orange juice, and lots of it. Dont really like the stuff either:shrug:


----------



## opaque1997

Ok - I'm due October 5th - for now.. 

I just found out the early scan I thought I was going to be able to get at 7 weeks.. I won't be able to get - I have to wait until 10 weeks - and it literally made me cry.

I'm so scared.

I know its normal and everyone else deals with it - but frankly I don't care - I'm just scared and mad at my doc who won't see me for blood work or AN"YTHING until 10 weeks. (I'm in the US by the way)

Sigh.. anyway - I too have the pulling and pressure and bloating (especially at night) I would love to have some real morning sickness (I have on and off what I would refer to as nervous stomach) - because then maybe I'd feel for sure pregnant and wouldn't worry so much? The days when my symptoms are less I get freaked out. I know I need to learn to relax - but how?

Sigh.. so much.. and yes I'm super excited..but nervous and anxious and all of that too...


----------



## twokiddos

opaque1997 said:


> Ok - I'm due October 5th - for now..
> 
> I just found out the early scan I thought I was going to be able to get at 7 weeks.. I won't be able to get - I have to wait until 10 weeks - and it literally made me cry.
> 
> I'm so scared.
> 
> I know its normal and everyone else deals with it - but frankly I don't care - I'm just scared and mad at my doc who won't see me for blood work or AN"YTHING until 10 weeks. (I'm in the US by the way)
> 
> Sigh.. anyway - I too have the pulling and pressure and bloating (especially at night) I would love to have some real morning sickness (I have on and off what I would refer to as nervous stomach) - because then maybe I'd feel for sure pregnant and wouldn't worry so much? The days when my symptoms are less I get freaked out. I know I need to learn to relax - but how?
> 
> Sigh.. so much.. and yes I'm super excited..but nervous and anxious and all of that too...

I know how you feel... and it doesn't get easier the more kids you have. I have felt this way with each pregnancy (this is #3) The best advice I can give you is to do your best to take care of yourself. Whatever is going to happen, will happen. This is truly out of our control (this is what I tell myself) Take those vitamins, stay away from all the stuff that's not healthy, and pray for a healthy sticky bean. Good luck hun! I know how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## opaque1997

Thanks - mostly right now I just want DH to shut up (now is arguing over why I can't lie and say I had my period early to get a scan - umm that opens a whole host of new problems I don't want to open) - and I keep telling him - I can wait - I just don't want to - and I need time to get over this. Uggh..

Coworker basically did cartwheels as she believes I should wait until the 10 week mark because if I miscarry after a scan it will be harder (umm no - its going to be hard any way you cut it - )

It just helps to have someone who knows how scary it is - and knows the hormones we are on.. so thanks.


----------



## 3outnumbered

it is 11pm i am shattered but i cant sleep.

where on earth did you see the bump pics.

:baby:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3outnumbered - now I'm curious, what were the names the kiddies rejected?

Bobo5901 - I know what you mean about going to be a busy momma. I have a 12 month old. You ladies with 3 and expecting a fourth, wow, you are supermoms!

Princess - if they knew you went in for IVF then I think you are up the creek and may have to fess up. The only other thing is to say 'I prefer not to talk about it' and leave them all wondering.

MellyWelly - glad your back. I have the weird belly button area sensation too! It's kind of neat :)

Shineystar - :haha: :thumbup: you made my night


----------



## opaque1997

I too have the weird belly button sensation from time to time - feels like the baby is yanking on his cord - and I love it.. when it happens..:)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Adelaide (because they could not say it) Holly because it reminds them of christmas! my dd called Daisy suggested Maisy, my ds said Sam which is fine if his cousin wasnt called Samuel.

we have suggested some now they do like, Emily Rose and Oscar.

kids minds!!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## bobo5901

Hopeful42nd said:


> 3outnumbered - now I'm curious, what were the names the kiddies rejected?
> 
> Bobo5901 - I know what you mean about going to be a busy momma. I have a 12 month old. You ladies with 3 and expecting a fourth, wow, you are supermoms!
> 
> Princess - if they knew you went in for IVF then I think you are up the creek and may have to fess up. The only other thing is to say 'I prefer not to talk s out it' and leave them all wondering.
> 
> MellyWelly - glad your back. I have the weird belly button area sensation too! It's kind of neat :)
> 
> Shineystar - :haha: :thumbup: you made my night


We're you breastfeeding? I was until my LO was 8 months old but my milk still has not dried up and I am curious to know if it will stick now through the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm not sure if it'll stay or not. I'm still breastfeeding do I haven't come across that bridge yet. I noticed each month during my leutal phase that my milk supply dropped a bit. It did the same thing and still is a bit low due to staying pregnant. I don't really know if I can resolve it or not or just have to start introducing reg milk. I was hoping to at least continue a few more months as I'm off with him.
I think there is something they can give you to dry it up but not sure if it's safe while pregnant.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, scheduled my Dr. appt today. I won't get my scan until Feb. 27 @ 8w-2d. Not, to long of a wait...

So exciting, all isn't it? Bring on those growing pumpkins! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Mc

So took my final hpt this morning. I had been saving my digital!:blush:
Its said 3+ but im only just over 4 weeks according to my lmp. I know i ovulate early, cd 10 so do you think im further along than i think. Im wondering if im actually about 5 weeks.
What do you gals think?
O anyone else have a loss of appetite? I feel hungry but after a mouthful or two i dont want it anymore:wacko:
Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Yes I feel the same with food, had enough of it quickly, also never actually fancy anything. 

I asked ds a while ago what we should call a baby. echo echo is not a name I will be choosing!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

can i join?

I got my :bfp: yesterday with an estimated due date of 16th october (but this may or may not be correct as my cycle length varies each month.) picking it up on a digital and saying 1-2 weeks so i assume i must be four weeks?, that is what my ticker say's too.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs Mc said:


> So took my final hpt this morning. I had been saving my digital!:blush:
> Its said 3+ but im only just over 4 weeks according to my lmp. I know i ovulate early, cd 10 so do you think im further along than i think. Im wondering if im actually about 5 weeks.
> What do you gals think?
> O anyone else have a loss of appetite? I feel hungry but after a mouthful or two i dont want it anymore:wacko:
> Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:

Hiya, I have found that I cannot eat much in one sitting, It's not as little as a few mouthfuls but still noticeably ess than normal x


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi,
Does anyone feel like they have an empty stomach not too long after eating? I do at night making me feel a little queasy. I also had to go to bed for an hour last night at 7pm as was so tired.

The joys of being pregnant!

Welcome Dawn!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Dawn, Congratulations xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Nurse1980 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone feel like they have an empty stomach not too long after eating? I do at night making me feel a little queasy. I also had to go to bed for an hour last night at 7pm as was so tired.
> 
> The joys of being pregnant!
> 
> Welcome Dawn!

Constantly rumbling tummy, can only eat half my dinner, but they do say 6 smaller meals a day rather than 3 medium size ones.

hi dawn, welcome to the madness

:cloud9:


----------



## mellywelly

Got a new symptom. Not really a symptom I suppose but it's the only thing I had with ds pg. Usually my nails are paper thin and bendy, they have now gone really hard!


----------



## 3outnumbered

mellywelly said:


> Got a new symptom. Not really a symptom I suppose but it's the only thing I had with ds pg. Usually my nails are paper thin and bendy, they have now gone really hard!

i am looking forward to that symptom.

i am looking forward to nice nails, shiney strong hair and a glowing appearance.

it does not happen to everyone. fxd.

:cloud9:


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs Mc said:


> So took my final hpt this morning. I had been saving my digital!:blush:
> Its said 3+ but im only just over 4 weeks according to my lmp. I know i ovulate early, cd 10 so do you think im further along than i think. Im wondering if im actually about 5 weeks.
> What do you gals think?
> O anyone else have a loss of appetite? I feel hungry but after a mouthful or two i dont want it anymore:wacko:
> Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:

I assume if it's saying you are 3+ then that's actually 5weeks isn't it?



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> can i join?
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday with an estimated due date of 16th october (but this may or may not be correct as my cycle length varies each month.) picking it up on a digital and saying 1-2 weeks so i assume i must be four weeks?, that is what my ticker say's too.
> 
> Dawn

Yeah that's probably four weeks :)

AFM - after going out last night I struggled with menu choices as everything had red wine in or different meat that I felt a bit unsure if was okay

I returned home and after going to the loo I noticed spotting, light red blood. Quite a few spots of it. I was a bit worried that it could be something bad. Although still have all pregnancy symptoms. I did wonder if it could be an implantation dip and spotting as it happened the day after a dip, and my temps have gone up (I won't know if they are truphasic temps til a few days though)

I'm a bit confused and not sure what it means, although no more spotting since then


----------



## 3outnumbered

could be what was left of IB, i was about 5weeks with first ds when i got it, completely freaked me out, got early scan they said it just sounded like IB. felt loads better he is nearly 10 years old now.


wear a pad and keep an eye on it, and no poas or checking your cm or cp.

:dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Thanks, yeah hopefully that is all is was :) yeah good plan I shall wear a pad. No I'm not really feeling the temptation to POAS and not been checking CM or CP since :)

Thanks :)


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa, FX everything is ok:thumbup:

Had to change my ticker which puts me further back. If I go from what I think is my EDD, it got me OV'ing earlier than I did. Its so confusing when my head has turned to mush :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

We invited MIL over here (FIL is working) and DH told her the news, she was shocked but very happy. She said she thought she was never going to be a Nanny once I told her abiut the PCOS, so she is super excited and said well now shes going to start saving :haha:

I've moved onto an appleseed on my ticker :happydance: YAY


----------



## Alandsa

3outnumbered - how did you get an early scan? i thought we had to wait until 12 weeks for a scan in the uk?

Mellywelly - thank you, yes I hope it's okay too :) how many days different does it put you back? FF says my EDD is 9th based on O but thought I would go for the LMP as that's what midwives use. 

MrsB - yey on the ticker change :) yeah I bet they were so happy :) we are going to tell MIL and FIL tomorrow. Inviting them over for dinner and trying to work out when to actually tell them and how lol


----------



## mellywelly

Its only put me back 3 days but I wanted to be an apple seed too lol 

If I go by my LMP that would make if even sooner, as my cycles are are 25 days, and only had a 10 day lp.

I think in the UK you can have an early reassurance scan if you have had previous MC or you can pay to go private and have one if you really need to have an early one.


----------



## maisie78

Hi hope you don't mind me joining. I am now 3 days late so have decided I can officially count myself as pregnant :haha: I am due on or around Oct 9th. We are sooo excited as this will be our first child and we have been together for 12 years. 

So far the only symptoms I have are some twinges, exhaustion and some aches in my bbs..... oh and cheese makes me want to hurl, no more dairylea dunkers for me then :blush:

I just found out on one of those ticker sites that our baby's first heartbeat will be on Feb 14th and it's made me melt a little bit :cloud9:

Looking forward to getting to know you over the coming months. H&H pregnancies to us all xx


----------



## Alandsa

Welcome Maisy :) aww yes that's such a lovely thought for valentines day :D I saw that somewhere too, its amazing that it develops that fast :)

A few of us are first timers and others have had experience of having children before, so a great mix of support. DH and I have been together for 10years and this will be our first too :)

Mellywelly - Awww the appleseed!! I know lol I find myself looking at what the next stage is too hehe! Well you never know you might already be one then lol I wonder if the midwives will be able to work it out based on cycle length and LP etc? 

Is anyone else completely exhausted. I slept for 11 hours and haven't been able to move from the sofa all day. DH has been out to walk the dog, and now out to do the weekly shop whilst I'm tucked up under blankets and a hot water bottle lol


----------



## maisie78

Alandsa said:


> Welcome Maisy :) aww yes that's such a lovely thought for valentines day :D I saw that somewhere too, its amazing that it develops that fast :)
> 
> A few of us are first timers and others have had experience of having children before, so a great mix of support. DH and I have been together for 10years and this will be our first too :)
> 
> Mellywelly - Awww the appleseed!! I know lol I find myself looking at what the next stage is too hehe! Well you never know you might already be one then lol I wonder if the midwives will be able to work it out based on cycle length and LP etc?
> 
> Is anyone else completely exhausted. I slept for 11 hours and haven't been able to move from the sofa all day. DH has been out to walk the dog, and now out to do the weekly shop whilst I'm tucked up under blankets and a hot water bottle lol

Thanks for the welcome Alandsa. I know exactly what you mean about the tiredness. I'm a shift worker and have been struggling with it even before I found out I was pregnant. Last week on rest days I went to bed at 2200, got up at 0930, had a nap between 1400 and 1700 and was back in bed at 2200 :blush: I'm on nights for the next 2 and am dreading it!! I'm going to have to go to bed soon and get a few hours if I hope to make it through. I really don't want to come off nights yet because it's a total give away at my place, being quite a close knit workplace. Nothing stays secret for long and I really don't want to go public this early. So it's a very tiring few weeks coming for me :nope:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Maisie78, I will add you to our fast growing list of EDDs! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

welcome Maisie

Ladies, when should i ring my doctor, got :bfp: friday, should i leave it a few weeks?, Af is officially late now.

Dawn xxx


----------



## AlannaB

Here's a weird one: My left eyelid has been twitching for the last two weeks. This has to be related, because I've been getting more sleep than usual and this isn't normal for me. If it is, it was actually my first symptom.

Is this happening to anyone else? A Google search revealed lots of people asking about it. So strange!


----------



## AlannaB

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Ladies, when should i ring my doctor, got :bfp: friday, should i leave it a few weeks?, Af is officially late now.
> 
> Dawn xxx

I haven't called yet, but I think I will next week. Only because my ob-gyn usually has like a month wait for appointments and I don't know when she'll want to see me.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

AlannaB said:


> Here's a weird one: My left eyelid has been twitching for the last two weeks. This has to be related, because I've been getting more sleep than usual and this isn't normal for me. If it is, it was actually my first symptom.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? A Google search revealed lots of people asking about it. So strange!

I've heard of this before. I read to eat bananas the potassium is supposed to help.

Mellywelly - the fingernails thing I get from the prenatal vitamins, but they did grow faster with my last pregnancy.

Alasandra - Im sure you are just fine, 30% of women experience that.

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

AlannaB said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, when should i ring my doctor, got :bfp: friday, should i leave it a few weeks?, Af is officially late now.
> 
> Dawn xxx
> 
> I haven't called yet, but I think I will next week. Only because my ob-gyn usually has like a month wait for appointments and I don't know when she'll want to see me.Click to expand...


Hi Dawn, I have already seen my doctor, but I dont see midwife until 1st March. Ring the receptionest and see what happens in your doctors surgery as they all seem different, some people have to go see their doc first, some don't it would seem xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

after feeling no symptoms before my :bfp: i am now shattered (maybe psychological LOL). hardly slept last night ( i was too excited). the more tired i feel the more sick i feel..... and im very hungry too.
Just feeling emotional right now (because i am tired). 
So pleased to be pregnant, but just need some sleep and can't as am working later.
Anyway moan over LOL..... 
hope you are all well 


Dawn


----------



## 3outnumbered

Alandsa said:


> 3outnumbered - how did you get an early scan? i thought we had to wait until 12 weeks for a scan in the uk?
> 
> Mellywelly - thank you, yes I hope it's okay too :) how many days different does it put you back? FF says my EDD is 9th based on O but thought I would go for the LMP as that's what midwives use.
> 
> MrsB - yey on the ticker change :) yeah I bet they were so happy :) we are going to tell MIL and FIL tomorrow. Inviting them over for dinner and trying to work out when to actually tell them and how lol

i guess as i was a first time mum and panicing, they wanted to relieve my stress, so they sent me to the early pregnancy unit at the hosptial and they gave me a scan. i am not condoning the next remark as you know the nhs are stretched, but...phone the early pregnancy unit at your hospital on monday, if you are still worried, cry your heart out on the phone and they might fit you in!!! 

i have never delibartly done this, i know some people have.



Mrs.B. said:


> AlannaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, when should i ring my doctor, got :bfp: friday, should i leave it a few weeks?, Af is officially late now.
> 
> Dawn xxx
> 
> I haven't called yet, but I think I will next week. Only because my ob-gyn usually has like a month wait for appointments and I don't know when she'll want to see me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Dawn, I have already seen my doctor, but I dont see midwife until 1st March. Ring the receptionest and see what happens in your doctors surgery as they all seem different, some people have to go see their doc first, some don't it would seem xxClick to expand...

i am so impatient, they have said they have refered me to the midwives but i have not heard..... arghh just want to know.

:growlmad:


----------



## bobo5901

I was looking back at my symptoms from my first pregnancy and I guess I felt tired but no sickness until about 6-7 weeks. So if you are panicking about not really having symptoms be grateful cause still time for change.

Right now, I am just really tired and super crampy. I think the crampiness is worse this time just because it hasn't even been a year since my pregnancy so my uterus is not 100% healed. Also, my nose is plugged as though I have a cold, pretty sure that's a symptom too.


----------



## CheapShots

Hi, please can you add me on for the 13th, I've not be added yet :cry: hehe

anyone else eating loads atm? I've never eaten so much in my life :O


----------



## Feanorous

Hi everyone

Well I think I am ok to join now. First faint bfp was last Wed, and have seen progression on frer's and IC's and a digi said 1-2 this morning. AF is due tomorrow...

I have had one MMC nearly two years ago and two chemicals since (last month in fact!) so I am cautiously optimistic. It's so hard not to worry, but I am trying. 

It actually seem we created a honeymoon baby in Thailand, so that will be a nice story to tell hopefully!!
I think I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow, but not totally sure when I ov'd as wasn't charting on holiday but its usually day 13/14 mostly. So my EDD would be 14th Oct. Please can you add me to the list? 

I know this will sound nuts, but I keep thinking by being on the forums and getting a ticker I will some how jinx myself because when I had the MC last time, I was on here non stop and reading everything and getting myself worried....almost like I made it happen or something, I don't know...

Mellywelly - I am originally from Lincolnshire :)

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months for us all, and looking forward to getting to know all of you ladies better.

xxx


----------



## twokiddos

Welcome Feanorous!!! Congrats to you! Good luck and H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## leoniebabey

got a letter through with a number to call for the midwives :) going to ring monday and then will hopefully have my appointment in a few weeks


----------



## CheapShots

Leonie lucky you. Midwifes here take your details from your doctor, then ring you to make a home appointment. She hasn't rang me yet. I want to have my appointment date lol


----------



## mellywelly

LOL our midwives only come the gp surgery on a Tuesday apparently:shrug: A home visit sounds fantastic!:thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

CheapShots said:


> Leonie lucky you. Midwifes here take your details from your doctor, then ring you to make a home appointment. She hasn't rang me yet. I want to have my appointment date lol

thats how it was with my 1st but now you have to ring them, only handed the form in tues so quite pleased with how little time it's taken then


----------



## CheapShots

mellywelly said:


> LOL our midwives only come the gp surgery on a Tuesday apparently:shrug: A home visit sounds fantastic!:thumbup:

Haha a home visit in my house would be hell, my toddler destroys it constantly and expects everyone to dance with her haha. The me wouldn't have chance to speak to me lol.


----------



## CheapShots

leoniebabey said:


> CheapShots said:
> 
> 
> Leonie lucky you. Midwifes here take your details from your doctor, then ring you to make a home appointment. She hasn't rang me yet. I want to have my appointment date lol
> 
> thats how it was with my 1st but now you have to ring them, only handed the form in tues so quite pleased with how little time it's taken thenClick to expand...

Haha see, lucky. I just want a phone call :cry: hehe


----------



## leoniebabey

fingers crossed you get one soon :)


----------



## leoniebabey

just realised our LO's are around the same age!!


----------



## CheapShots

Yeah me too :) can't wait for scan so I can announce to everyone :)


----------



## leoniebabey

i know same here only a couple of people know atm


----------



## CheapShots

OH won't let me tell anyone. Not even my family lol


----------



## leoniebabey

i havn't told family yet just a couple of good friends and OH obviously lol, not going to tell anyone else till after the scan


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies I've had to read up the last few pages and now I cant remember what was said :dohh:

Hope your all ok tho :hugs:


----------



## Bells81

omgoodness - last time I posted (a couple of days ago) this thread was on page 24!!! I cannot believe how many pumpkins are due!!!

Hi to all the new ladies, and hello to all the ladies earlier on!

I got my midwife appt in the post today :) 22nd February whihc puts me at 8+1. 

I told my parents, brother and sister today! My sister thought I was crazy for having no.3 but so excited and pleased! My brother is really chuffed (my boys just adore him) and my parents are really excited about having another grandchild.

Feeling very tired most days and I have really started to bloat. I guess it must be true about the more pregnancies you have, the sooner everything expands.

Will catch up soon

xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies, I'm trying to keep up... There are so many know!!! I'm away for the weekend, I'm keeping up with posts on my phone! I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Guys,

Is it ok if I join you all, I'm due on the 10th with my first. OH and I have been together 9 years & been trying for 2 1/2.. Soooo excited & quite a bit nervous.

It's crazy how many women on here have said that they are hungry all the time but they only manage to eat a little. That's about the only symptom I have at the moment.

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all, H&h 8 ish months left to us all :yipee:

xxx


----------



## CheapShots

Hi Lisa! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Have any of you considered buying or renting a fetal Doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat. It seems like such a nice thing to get daddy and other kids involved and to make it more real for them. I think maybe I'll try it.


----------



## princess_1991

Hopeful I'm thinking of getting one, I'm pretty sure I saw one in Argos today for £20 but it might not have actually been a doppler but worth checking, either way my cousin brought hers of eBay for £11 quid then Paid about a fiver p&p so at that price I wouldn't bother renting one :thumbup:


----------



## Jenba

I bought one when I was pregnant with my son and have loaned it out loads but now have it safely back again :) Mine doesnt pick it up until 21+ weeks but there are two head sets so two of you can listen at the same time :D Can't wait to be able to use it. Mine was £30 over 5 years ago from Dingles (I had vouchers lol) but so worth it to see my mum cry her eyes out when she heard her first grandchilds heartbeat ;)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

How are we all today?

I wonder if any of you are having trouble with constipation and bloating?, i feel so uncomfortable. I have got lactalose (spelling????) from the pharmacy so hopefully that will help.

I stupidly did an internet cheapie today and it's lighter than yesterday - trying not to over think it... after all 5 reliable tests can't be wrong (including a digital).

Feeling tired but not able to sleep, im just an excited bunny. I am so going to struggle to keep a lid on this when i go to work. Also emotional upsets are happening all ready, I cried yesterday cos i was tired, i cried because Dh did not want to eat pineapple.... what is happening to me LOL

Dawn


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: Dawn. You poor thing, I'm sure your OH will understand.

I've not had any problems with constipation... Mines errr the other problem :blush: although I think that might be due to the amount of fruit, veg and fruit smoothies I've started eating, don't think my body is used to all of this healthy stuff * goes to find a mars bar* :rofl:

xx


----------



## Feanorous

Morning all :)

Dawn - I wouldn't worry about the IC being lighter, I have read so many times that they don't get dark for ages. 
I also did one this morning and I think it's about the same as yesterday's. Plus, don't forget hcg only doubles every 2-3 days. 
I think I am going to try and step away from the tests now, even though it's hard! I so desperately want everything to be ok, but worrying won't change anything....what will be will be.

I am in a pickle, maybe you girls can give me your opinion? I play a lot of netball and my team are on the verge of being promoted into the next division, but we have to win all of remaining games and I am the shooter, so without me it would be bad!
Of course, a baby is so much more important but I also love, love, love my netball and if I just suddenly stopped going without a good reason they would know something was up. I see most of the girls socially as well...I just don't know what to do!

Also, I am going to the doctors to get the second blood test on Wed and I some how need to get out of work. I guess I could just say it's a dr's app, but I only had one for my asthma 2 weeks ago so not sure what excuse to use! If all is ok, I will then have to go back again to tell them I'm pg...grr!

Hope everyone has a good day, it's been snowing here so we are most likely going to have a cosy one inside :)

x x x


----------



## mellywelly

Woke up this morning bleeding. Cb now says not pg. Worst fear now happened. Can't stop crying. 
Hopefully I' m the last 2 leave the pi.points club, wishing you all healthy pregnancys xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

So Sorry MellyWelly :hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

mellywelly said:


> Woke up this morning bleeding. Cb now says not pg. Worst fear now happened. Can't stop crying.
> Hopefully I' m the last 2 leave the pi.points club, wishing you all healthy pregnancys xxx

Oh no I'm so sorry. That is exactly what happened to me last month. It's horrible...but, I got a bfp again this month which I never thought would happen so keep your spirits up!
Take care of yourself today. *Hugs*


----------



## broody.k

I'm so sorry MellyWelly sending you huge hugs.


----------



## broody.k

Hi all

I can't keep up with this thread to reply to personals!! Feanorous - I would check with your doctor but the things I have read say you can continue with exercise that your body is used to before pregnancy. 

As for me I have similar problems that a lot of you are having, exhaustion, wierd appertite either starving but get full really easily, then starving again or sea sick type feelings with dizziness. Plus lots of headaches. But I have had a horrid fluey cold that I can't shift thats driving me mad.

I hadn't thought about getting a doppler hadn't even crossed my mind I'll have to think about that.

I'm trying to think of things I can do when I am not doing anything rather than obsess over my body thinking about every ache and pain ect.. any sugesstions? was thinking about starting to knit again? 

Hope all that have snow are all snuggled up inside enjoy a duvet day!!!

Kat


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm so sorry to people I have missed off front page! So difficult to keep up, I hope I'm up to date now!

AFM: All of last week I was Peeing loads, but I have noticed that over the last 2 days I've gone back to normal! :wacko: anyone else experienced this?


----------



## 3outnumbered

CheapShots said:


> Leonie lucky you. Midwifes here take your details from your doctor, then ring you to make a home appointment. She hasn't rang me yet. I want to have my appointment date lol

thats all i want an appointment date.




mellywelly said:


> Woke up this morning bleeding. Cb now says not pg. Worst fear now happened. Can't stop crying.
> Hopefully I' m the last 2 leave the pi.points club, wishing you all healthy pregnancys xxx

so sorry mellywelly. :hug:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

So so sorry melly :( :hugs:

Sending you and your DH lots of love

X


----------



## PG5K

I'm due on the 3rd October to :) - can I be added :flower: 

My ic didn't get dark till I was over 5 weeks so I wouldn't worry too much.
I've done so many tests but I've stopped now.

I've been mainly having the symptoms of being very tired, hungry and sore nipples!
I had a bad car crash yesterday but my little bean should be well protected in there, I'm just worried about the stress. :(


----------



## PG5K

mellywelly said:


> Woke up this morning bleeding. Cb now says not pg. Worst fear now happened. Can't stop crying.
> Hopefully I' m the last 2 leave the pi.points club, wishing you all healthy pregnancys xxx

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:
I wish there was something i could say to to make you feel better but I know there isn't anything. Just take your time.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am so sorry Mellywelly :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mellywelly - sorry to hear :hugs: keep your chin up, it'll happen for you soon

Broody.k - I actually began knitting my first pregnancy but got frustrated because my pregnancy brain wouldn't let me remember what stitch I just completed or what row I was on, lol. I do want to try again though, I have time in the evenings when my son goes to bed.


----------



## mazndave

Can't believe how quickly new posts are being added!! I've read them all but don't always have the time to comment, especially if I'm at work (shouldn't even be on here then, but can't help sneaking a peak!).

Kitty & Melly, I'm so sorry that you have had to go through this :hug: It is my worst fear, and I can only begin to imagine what you are going through right now. xx

My hubby is working today and I'm tucked up in the house all snug and warm! Trying to decide whether to brave the snow and take a walk to the shop, but I'm petrified of falling over! I have nothing to eat though, and that won't please my ravenous belly at all!!

xxx


----------



## leia37

Big :hugs: Melly x


----------



## princess_1991

So sorry melly, big :hug: hun!

Can't remember what else was said apart from something about knitting, I've took up crocheting, knitting didn't agree with me :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi everyone!!! I am coming to join you all!! I think my EDD is 12th Oct 

My main symptom is my boobs, they absolutely kill!! I also sometimes have cramps and mild nausea. I am absolutely shattered too!! I just want to sleep and work etc gets in the way!! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all on our journey! Xx


----------



## Jenba

So sorry to hear about your sad news Melly, big hugs xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

So many posts to keep up with here- dont stand a chance!! Lol

Sorry about your news melly. :(

I was glad to read about some people having very few symptoms- I have only really got light headed/ swimmy headedness, bloating & frequent urination. I keep thinking I wish there were something more convincing me I'm pregnant, but I'm sure I'll miss this in a few weeks time!! Ha ha ha

Got my digi yesterday so I will try to stop worrying.
Gonna ring the doctor tomorrow & see what happens next... Scary stuff!!

Xxx


----------



## twokiddos

mellywelly said:


> Woke up this morning bleeding. Cb now says not pg. Worst fear now happened. Can't stop crying.
> Hopefully I' m the last 2 leave the pi.points club, wishing you all healthy pregnancys xxx


:hugs: So sorry Mellywelly!!!! :hugs:


----------



## twokiddos

I took another FRER this morning and it's DARKER!!!! :happydance:

I have been so tired lately. Last night I fell asleep on the couch during a movie I really wanted to see. Apparently 9pm is my new bedtime :winkwink: I've been having a bit of gas too, but I think that's from eating sauerkraut yesterday. And I range from constipation to loose stool from day to day at this point <--- sorry for tmi. I've had a little dizziness too and a slight unsettled feeling in my tummy at moments throughout the day. Hope everyone else is feeling good today!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

big whoop, we have been playing in the snow, much to oh despair, i did not however fall over.

my :holly: are really sore today! and i am shattered.

:baby:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey for the darker frer - it's so reassuring to see, isn't it?

My boobs are really sore today too. I'm sat on the settee but stretched over to look at DH and banged my left boob on the arm - ouch!! Its throbbing now!

When I was in the bath this morning I noticed they are alot fuller too

X


----------



## leoniebabey

starting to feel sick, felt sick yesterday but then ate and felt better but i woke up this morning feeling sick and had to get out of the shower, wasnt actually sick but went to be a few times. felt queasy before whilst eating food at a christening was trying my best to just breathe though. ughh! I feel how i did when my MS was starting to ease off with no1 so hoping it gets no worse but if it does at least i've lasted longer without being sick then with my 1st


----------



## twokiddos

So reassuring!!!!!

hehehe... I met with my best friend yesterday for pedicures and the first thing she said was "wow... you're boobs are HUGE!!!!!" LOL Sleeping on my belly is becoming uncomfortable because of them. I can't believe how much faster everything is happening with #3!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can't sleep on my belly either. It hurts my boobs and my belly feels tender. It's quite bloated at the mo

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just scared myself. I made some pasta for me and DH and DHs request was lots of garlic and onion. So, I put 6 red onions in the sauce and 2 big cloves of garlic, despite the Lloyd grossman sauce already having loads of garlic in already! I was starving so had a massive bowl and enjoyed every mouthful.....

......until I started getting stomach cramps only 5 minutes after finishing it :cry: they were horrible. It felt like it was my uterus too which scared me then I felt something come away down there :( just been to the toilet to check and it was just my normal creamy discharge. The cramps have eased a bit now bit it really scared me. 

Am I just being silly?

X


----------



## beetle

Ladies just to let you know I'm bleeding heavily and I know this is another miscarriage as my numbers were so low. Wishing you all very successful pregnancies. X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry to hear that Beetle :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: beetle


----------



## AshleyLK

So sorry Beetle:cry:


----------



## JAubrey

I'm sorry sorry beetle :hugs:


----------



## leia37

:hugs: Beetle


----------



## twokiddos

So sorry beetle :-(


----------



## Feanorous

Sorry Beetle :(
What is with all the bad news today?!
Take care and look after yourself...x

Can I ask ladies, at which point did you get 2-3 on a digi?

I got 1-2 yesterday at 13dpo (not sure exactly when I o'd though), and it took only a minute to come up pregnant but took the whole 3 minutes to decide on the numbers, so I am wondering if it was on the verge of saying 2-3?
I am thinking I might do it in the morning but don't want to get too disappointed if it still say's 1-2!

xx


----------



## mazndave

Oh Beetle, Im so sorry to hear that.:hug:

BBH, I had bad bellyache after my lunch, but I do think thats all it was, my lunch disagreeing with me. I'm sure that's all it will be for you too, it will have been a bit rich with all that garlic! Try not to worry (although I know that's easier said than done)

xxx


----------



## twokiddos

BabyBumpHope said:


> Just scared myself. I made some pasta for me and DH and DHs request was lots of garlic and onion. So, I put 6 red onions in the sauce and 2 big cloves of garlic, despite the Lloyd grossman sauce already having loads of garlic in already! I was starving so had a massive bowl and enjoyed every mouthful.....
> 
> ......until I started getting stomach cramps only 5 minutes after finishing it :cry: they were horrible. It felt like it was my uterus too which scared me then I felt something come away down there :( just been to the toilet to check and it was just my normal creamy discharge. The cramps have eased a bit now bit it really scared me.
> 
> Am I just being silly?
> 
> X

I had onions in my lunch/dinner last night too and was super gassy all night long/this morning. Some of the gas cramps woke me up... hurt real bad. Had a #2 this morning and have been feeling fine ever since. I know that onions and garlic give me bad gas when I'm pregnant. Totally normal hun!!! Hope you're feeling better


----------



## mazndave

Feanorous said:


> Can I ask ladies, at which point did you get 2-3 on a digi?
> 
> I got 1-2 yesterday at 13dpo (not sure exactly when I o'd though), and it took only a minute to come up pregnant but took the whole 3 minutes to decide on the numbers, so I am wondering if it was on the verge of saying 2-3?
> I am thinking I might do it in the morning but don't want to get too disappointed if it still say's 1-2!
> 
> xx

I got 2-3 weeks at 13 dpo, but I had +ve opk's for 3 days in a row so could always really have been 14dpo. Everyone's levels rise differently though and it does say it has a margin of 5 days either side, so I think the trick is to not read too much into how many weeks it says. Try again in a couple of days though if it makes you feel better. I took one today at 21dpo just to reassure myself, and got 3+, and I've promised myself that I won't take anymore now!!

xx


----------



## Feanorous

xx[/QUOTE]

I got 2-3 weeks at 13 dpo, but I had +ve opk's for 3 days in a row so could always really have been 14dpo. Everyone's levels rise differently though and it does say it has a margin of 5 days either side, so I think the trick is to not read too much into how many weeks it says. Try again in a couple of days though if it makes you feel better. I took one today at 21dpo just to reassure myself, and got 3+, and I've promised myself that I won't take anymore now!!

xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks :)
You are totally right, I guess I just want to reassure myself after having chemicals. I don't think I'll start believing it until I see a baby with a heartbeat on a scan!

I think I am going to book an early scan for when I am 8 weeks, so long as I get that far :)
Anyone else thinking the same?

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Beetle - so sorry hun :hugs: please take care of yourself

Feanorous - my digi at 17 dpo said 2-3. I haven't done one since as I'm scared it won't say 3+

X


----------



## Feanorous

BabyBumpHope said:


> Beetle - so sorry hun :hugs: please take care of yourself
> 
> Feanorous - my digi at 17 dpo said 2-3. I haven't done one since as I'm scared it won't say 3+
> 
> X

Thanks :)
How long ago was that? Don't be scared, I am sure it'll be fine.

I have decided to try and keep to this thread only, until 12 weeks. So you ladies are my only support!! I just get too obsessed reading everything on the other forums and it starts to make me paranoid I think. 

I have decided to stop playing netball, but that means me telling a big lie about being injured...just hope I can keep up the pretence for another 4 weeks at least!

x


----------



## mazndave

I'm booking an early scan for definite, can't decide whether to do 26th Feb at 8 weeks or 4th March at 9 weeks. I know I'm better off waiting that extra week so there is more to see, but if I have the earlier date I only have to wait 3 weeks!!

xx


----------



## princess_1991

beetle im so sorry hun, big :hug:

i took a digi today and it said 2-3, im not to worried about the numbers because it said 2-3 is 4-5 and today im 4+6 but also because there not completely accurate, everyones hcg levels are different and im not gunna read to much into it, its only a test after all, ill believe once ive had my scan, 2 weeks and 3 days and counting :happydance:


----------



## Feanorous

mazndave said:


> I'm booking an early scan for definite, can't decide whether to do 26th Feb at 8 weeks or 4th March at 9 weeks. I know I'm better off waiting that extra week so there is more to see, but if I have the earlier date I only have to wait 3 weeks!!
> 
> xx

Ahh that's a tricky one. Can you get one in between, so 8.5 weeks? hehe. 
I am going to wait a couple more weeks and then book one I think. 

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Feanorous - I'm 22dpo now.

Maz - whereabouts do you get earlier scans from? And how much do they cost?

X


----------



## Feanorous

Are you in the UK babybump?
I am going to book mine through baby bond I think. 
x


----------



## lilacmonkey87

Hiya 

Looks like i'll be joining you all...due around the 10th! :happydance: This will be my 3rd pregnancy, i lost my first to mmc - so im thinking of having an early scan to put my mind at ease. up to now ive had some symptoms...the usual growing pains, nausea, montgomery tubercles and drinking ridiculous amounts of whole milk :wacko: 

Hoping all our little pumpkins are sticky! 

x


----------



## Nurse1980

So sorry beetle.

I took a clearblue digi about 5 days ago and it said 1-2, took one yesterday when I was 4 weeks 5 days and it said 2-3. I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and also scared if taking another one!

Got very quick dark lines today and yesterday on normal tests though.

I am also thinking of having a early scan, for first midwife app on the 29th so will probably do it after that.


----------



## princess_1991

i know i get an early scan at 7+2 but then if i have to wait untill 12-14 weeks to have another scan i may book myself in for a private one at about 10 weeks :thumbup:
theres somewhere my cousin went that is about £45, apparently its a franchise so they have them all over britain, will have to find out the name :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

also :hi: lilacmonkey!


----------



## opaque1997

bobo5901 said:


> I was looking back at my symptoms from my first pregnancy and I guess I felt tired but no sickness until about 6-7 weeks. So if you are panicking about not really having symptoms be grateful cause still time for change.
> 
> Right now, I am just really tired and super crampy. I think the crampiness is worse this time just because it hasn't even been a year since my pregnancy so my uterus is not 100% healed. Also, my nose is plugged as though I have a cold, pretty sure that's a symptom too.

First off - I love that this thred is a mix of first timers and repeaters - I worry about not feeling sick - so its reassuring to hear you didn't until 6-7 weeks (I do get.. an off stomach and man if i eat yogurt it tastes gross (somethign I previously liked). But I'm so nervous and scared I feel like true morning sickness would make me releax! ) hahaha - because you know once I get it I'll regret it :)


----------



## opaque1997

Hopeful42nd said:


> Have any of you considered buying or renting a fetal Doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat. It seems like such a nice thing to get daddy and other kids involved and to make it more real for them. I think maybe I'll try it.

I got one on Ebay last week - its actually one thats sold on Amazon UK (since it seems a lot of you all are in the UK) - my g/f at work said it was one thing she loved having - be ware though - often you can't hear anything until 12 weeks or later.. 

:)


----------



## mazndave

BabyBumpHope said:


> Feanorous - I'm 22dpo now.
> 
> Maz - whereabouts do you get earlier scans from? And how much do they cost?
> 
> X

I'm going to have mine done at Meet Your Baby in Leeds I think, and it's £69. Was going to use Baby Bond as it's a little bit closer to me, but they're £99.

It has to be one of those 2 dates really as I don't want to go on a weekday and have to have time off work. I work in one of those nosey places where they ask why you want to take a holiday day, and I won't know what excuse to come up with! Especially as I'm at Doc's this week, and then will have booking appointment with midwife soon as well! The less time off the work, the less explaining I have to do....

I want to get it booked this week though so I need to make a decision on which weekend I want.

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

So sorry to hear that Beetle. Take care of yourself sweetie. 

I haven't done a digi yet - getting one today. Even though I got my BFP on Wednesday at 10dpo. 
I have to get bloodwork tomorrow to confirm and then my doctor will get me a scan for 6 weeks.


----------



## Bells81

BabyBumpHope said:


> Feanorous - I'm 22dpo now.
> 
> Maz - whereabouts do you get earlier scans from? And how much do they cost?
> 
> X




mellywelly said:


> Woke up this morning bleeding. Cb now says not pg. Worst fear now happened. Can't stop crying.
> Hopefully I' m the last 2 leave the pi.points club, wishing you all healthy pregnancys xxx

I am so sorry flower :hugs:

I hope you and your oh are strong enough to come through this and try again

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matos2010

hey ladies...just catching up on all the posts.... Mellywell & Beetle :hugs:

...on another note, i went from having cramping the other day-to absolutely no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever- of course freaked out and called the doc she said its normal! LOL -a little nausea would make me feel better!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey Ladies! Crazy to actually be IN here!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry Beetle :( :hugs:

I felt weird cramping today, not the kind I've been getting normally, I can't describe it it's more tight and long...the other ones were more sharp and quick or achey.
I am peeing like a champ now. Last night before bed I went 3 times in under an hour!
Also I'm wanting an afternoon nap daily now, too bad it never happens :(
My bbs are a bit more tender now, it felt like razors on my nipple breastfeeding my son tonight, hope that goes away as I'd like to continue at least a couple more months for his benefit.
Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## AshleyLK

lilacmonkey87 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Looks like i'll be joining you all...due around the 10th! :happydance: This will be my 3rd pregnancy, i lost my first to mmc - so im thinking of having an early scan to put my mind at ease. up to now ive had some symptoms...the usual growing pains, nausea, montgomery tubercles and drinking ridiculous amounts of whole milk :wacko:
> 
> Hoping all our little pumpkins are sticky!
> 
> x

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi Ladies!

I'm home from my weekend away:)

I'm 4+6 today and I took my last CB digi test and it said "pregnant" 3+. It felt great seeing that! 12 more sleeps until my scan! I'm gonna go catch up on the book you guys wrote!


----------



## Feb4th2011

beetle said:


> Ladies just to let you know I'm bleeding heavily and I know this is another miscarriage as my numbers were so low. Wishing you all very successful pregnancies. X

I'm so sorry hun, I can't imagine the pain you feel.:nope:


----------



## princess_1991

Feb I'm wondering if because of your clomid you might have twins, I was 4+6 yesterday and digi only said 2-3 ;)


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> Feb I'm wondering if because of your clomid you might have twins, I was 4+6 yesterday and digi only said 2-3 ;)

That would be freaking wild lol. I feel like it's just one little pumpkin growing inside.:shrug: But it is a possibility. My Gyno said it only increased our chances by 10%. My guess is that I ovulated earlier, and I'm a few days further along than i think I am?


----------



## JAubrey

Matos2010 said:


> hey ladies...just catching up on all the posts.... Mellywell & Beetle :hugs:
> 
> ...on another note, i went from having cramping the other day-to absolutely no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever- of course freaked out and called the doc she said its normal! LOL -a little nausea would make me feel better!!

I'm so glad you posted this because I feel the same way! I had cramping earlier on but now nothing at all, I know its crazy but I would like to feel something so I know its real!


----------



## Feanorous

Morning!

I am wide awake at 6am, after going to bed at 10pm last night..Grr!

Anyway, I have no symptoms at all, but only 4w+1. The only thing is I am quite gassy, but that is hard to know if it's just from food.
I did two more tests this morning, and IC which is the darkest yet and also another digi that said 2-3, yay!
I think I may have ov'd 2 days earlier so could be a bit further along. I hope so!
I was so pleased to see that it's progressing. I so hope this is our sticky bean!!

How are you all anyway?

x


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah it's weird, apart from having no period and being a bit hungrier I feel no different... I just don't feel pregnant at all, wish you could scan yourself at home haha! :rofl: 

x


----------



## Feanorous

I noticed there are quite a few of us saying we have no symptoms, so surely that is a good thing that we are all saying the same :)


----------



## Lisa40

Yep. That's definately a good way to look at it :thumbup:

it's my first day in work today after we found out, I know most people won't be saying anything to anybody yet but I have a few close friends who know what we've been through with oh :spermy: and my operation. I can't wait to let them know. I figure if it all goes wrong I'll have had some happy time with my friends and then I know they'd be there for me if I need them.

xx


----------



## Feanorous

Lisa40 said:


> Yeah it's weird, apart from having no period and being a bit hungrier I feel no different... I just don't feel pregnant at all, wish you could scan yourself at home haha! :rofl:
> 
> x

We should invent that, we'd make a fortune!! :)


----------



## Feanorous

Lisa40 said:


> Yep. That's definately a good way to look at it :thumbup:
> 
> it's my first day in work today after we found out, I know most people won't be saying anything to anybody yet but I have a few close friends who know what we've been through with oh :spermy: and my operation. I can't wait to let them know. I figure if it all goes wrong I'll have had some happy time with my friends and then I know they'd be there for me if I need them.
> 
> xx

You should tell them if you want to for sure :)

It's my first day back too after having two weeks off. I have only been there for 4/5 months so I'm not that close to any of them yet. Although it's a small office so if I do start being sick or going to the toilet all the time I am sure they will know something is up!

I am not sure whether to tell my family for the same reasons really. When I had a MC before it was nice that they knew what I was going through, but I think they found it hard to know what to say/do, so I am torn between keeping it in to spare them any heartache if anything went wrong, or sharing it for selfish reasons...I am going to think about it for a while longer. 
I am still not really believing it myself yet!

x


----------



## Lisa40

Awww sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: & I know what you mean. OH brother and his wife have had 7 miscarriages & I have no idea what to say to them, although when I've been on my own with her we've had a good chat about it but I think they put a brave face on for each other. So I think it's good if there is someone else to talk to so you can still try to be strong for your partner. Everyone is different though & you're so nice to think about their feelings. Hope everything goes well whenever you spill the beans :thumbup:

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

TFSGirl said:


> Hey Ladies! Crazy to actually be IN here!!

Hi TFS!! Congratulations again :)

Has it sunk in yet?

X


----------



## leoniebabey

was sick this morning :( yuck


----------



## Jenba

Feanorous said:


> I noticed there are quite a few of us saying we have no symptoms, so surely that is a good thing that we are all saying the same :)

On my first I only had cramps! Boobs didn't hurt, wasn't sick or even nauseas! This time my boobs are already growing, sore and I feel nauseas on and off - got the cramps again so hoping that is a good sign for me that lil baba is growing nicely! 

How hard is this period of time up to the 12 week scan when you can see for sure that there is something in there! I want to book my midwife appointment soon but have to be between 8 and 10 weeks so as I want to make sure its an afternoon appointment so I dont have to take the time off work I am guessing I should phone them soon.

So exciting :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

phoned and made my appointment with midwife this morning. think it's the same one i had last time much to my disappointment as i wasn't awfully fond of her but never mind it's on the 1st of march and i'll be 9+1


----------



## Shineystar

Hi ladies!

Someone was asking where the bump photo's were, I saw them at the top of the first tri section. Its kind of my guilty pleasure hehe

Leonie, argh! the sickness, I hope it eases off, was it the same with your last pregnancy?

Well I had a night out on saturday & im sure everyone is suspicious now, which is a shame as i really hoped it would be a bit of a surprise when it was announced :(

My bbs are definitely fuller now! 

Got my GP appt this afternoon, and sad as it may sound im going to poas this morning just for some reassurance before i go!

was visiting a friend with a 4 week old last night, soo exciting!!


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks me too, been soo sick this morning couldnt get up to go to college and now i feel awful on my LO cause he's just playing by himself while im dying on the sofa going to try and eat something and pull myself together and take him to the soft play at least then he might run off and play so i wont have to do much. 
I was soo sick last time but it started the day after my bfp. If it continues like this i think i'll have to go to the drs. but fingers crossed it's just mild.


----------



## leoniebabey

ps. good luck at the GP's


----------



## Jocr

Your as bad as me :dohh: I was feeling sick off and on last week & cramping but the past few days nothing but sore boobs.
Wish there was some way of putting our minds at rest.
Its silly to think I will be glad when I get more symptoms like morning sickness.
:wacko:


Matos2010 said:


> hey ladies...just catching up on all the posts.... Mellywell & Beetle :hugs:
> 
> ...on another note, i went from having cramping the other day-to absolutely no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever- of course freaked out and called the doc she said its normal! LOL -a little nausea would make me feel better!!


----------



## Jocr

Good thinking, youre absolutely right - glad your on the ball love :thumbup:



Feanorous said:


> I noticed there are quite a few of us saying we have no symptoms, so surely that is a good thing that we are all saying the same :)


----------



## Jocr

Hi all - how are you all feeling today?
Anyone else waking up at silly o'clock each morning? I wake up about 2 hours before I need to but really really thirsty, literally with a dry tongue. I have started to have a glass of water ready for thr 6am drinking session!:coffee:

Please can someone tell me what people mean when they say 9+1 oe 4+2? Im missing a trick.:shrug:

I keep wanting to POAS but should just really take it on board & believe that I am preggers :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ive told most people at work - only a small office and the girls here know I have been having fertility treatment anyway. All our close family also know, I just couldnt keep my excitement to myself after trying for 3 years.

I hope you are all feeling ok and in a strange way enjoying all your symptoms.
Have a fab day xx:hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr the 4+6 are like how far gone you are, so 4 is the weeks and +6 is the days :thumbup:

:yipee: this week I am an Appleseed!!


----------



## Incubus

Found out I am pregnant this morning! Quite scared but it totally hasn't sunk in :blush:

Online calculators put me at 4 weeks 2 days, due 13th October not sure if my irregular periods would change this??


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congratulations!! I'm still in shock and I've known since last Saturday!

X


----------



## Incubus

BabyBumpHope said:


> Congratulations!! I'm still in shock and I've known since last Saturday!
> 
> X

Thanks, congrats to you as well :happydance:

I keep checking the test to see if its still there lol


----------



## Feanorous

Girls, I just called the doctor for my blood results. At 11dpo (I think, could have been 13dpo) my hcg was 24. Is that ok?

I wish I could get the second test done sooner but they won't see me until Wednesday, hopefully results by Friday. 

They said there was nother number, 56 but that it couldn't be determined or something. I said they were testing for progesterone but she said it didn't say what it was. Not sure what to make of that!

x x


----------



## PG5K

leoniebabey said:


> was sick this morning :( yuck

I woke up feeling really sick this morning. My mom said she had it start at 6 weeks. Urgh.


----------



## Nurse1980

PG5K said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> was sick this morning :( yuck
> 
> I woke up feeling really sick this morning. My mom said she had it start at 6 weeks. Urgh.Click to expand...

Me too! I'm five weeks today, it only lasted an hour or so but not nice.


----------



## Incubus

Is anyone else eating a lot?? I can have a full meal and then half an hour later I want more food, I work in a kitchen and have done for 3 years so I'm rather bored of all the food they sell but the past week and a half I've been eating anything and everything lol


----------



## princess_1991

Incubus that is me completely, I've got an Insatiable appetite and I have to force myself to stop eating so I don't become a fatty :rofl:


----------



## Incubus

I've been having trouble sleeping as I just lay in bed thinking of food :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm exactly the same too. I literally have to eat something every 2 hours or my tummy rumbles very loudly! It doesn't matter how full I feel after I've eaten I can guarantee I'll be starving 2 hours later

X


----------



## ZA_Mommy

Hi ladies,

If all goes well, my EDD is 7 October. I had 2 positive home pregnancy tests on 29 + 30 January. I haven't been to the doctor yet, but have a gynea appointment for 28 February. Am dying to go get my bloods done or to do more home pregnancy tests just to make sure that it's all still there! 

(I live in South Africa and our health system works slightly different than the NHS in the UK.) 

I lived in London from 2001 - 2008 and met my wonderful English husband there also. We have a little boy called Alex who is 20 months. He was born via c-sect during the World Cup in 2010.


----------



## Incubus

ZA_Mommy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> If all goes well, my EDD is 7 October. I had 2 positive home pregnancy tests on 29 + 30 January. I haven't been to the doctor yet, but have a gynea appointment for 28 February. Am dying to go get my bloods done or to do more home pregnancy tests just to make sure that it's all still there!
> 
> (I live in South Africa and our health system works slightly different than the NHS in the UK.)
> 
> I lived in London from 2001 - 2008 and met my wonderful English husband there also. We have a little boy called Alex who is 20 months. He was born via c-sect during the World Cup in 2010.

Congrats, I've only done 1 test, the test line appeared before the control line and is darker and thicker so I'm gunna go and buy some more test just to be sure!


----------



## Shineystar

leoniebabey said:


> ps. good luck at the GP's

thank you! i just saw 3+ weeks on my digi for the first time!



princess_1991 said:


> Jocr the 4+6 are like how far gone you are, so 4 is the weeks and +6 is the days :thumbup:
> 
> :yipee: this week I am an Appleseed!!

I'm also an appleseed this week, think we are just a day apart princess! see you have a scan soon!! eee!!!

Im so excited to get to my appt, wish id took one earlier in the day but wanted a lie in!

Had a bath this morning, and it was just a nice temp, but i started to feel a bit hot so thought id get out but nearly fainted when i stood up. not be doing that again any time soon...

I so hope that my nausea doesnt turn into full blown sickness, but it is getting noticably stronger .... :wacko:


----------



## Alandsa

Kitty, Mellywelly and Beetle - i am so sorry to hear your sad news :( i hope you able to take the time you need to look after yourselves xx :hugs:



Jocr said:


> Hi *Alandsa*
> Owww have a lovely dinner tonight, ive only ever had greek food in greece and it was rather nice but a bit limiting to a non meat eater.
> 
> I dont get to see the Dr until the 23rd but have a scan on the 15th as had IUI so nice early scan for us which im looking forward to.
> 
> Ladies on here from other countries seem to be getting blood tests done already but I dont think we get any until we see the midwife/maternity clinic ???
> Boobs pretty painful , especially when I woke up laying on them this morning ooowwwwwwerrrrr!! Oh and a few queasy a few times today.
> 
> Have you told anyone else yet about your good news? :happydance::happydance:

yeah wasnt easy to find something to eat at the greek meal - lots of things were made with red wine eek lol

yeah it a shame that we dont seem to get as much in terms of blood work etc

i told my mum straight away as she knew we were trying. finally told M/FIL at the weekend and they were over the moon. we sat them down and said 'put your reading glasses on, you both need to look at this photo together' and then showed them our photo of the digi test :) they were so chuffed and just kept hugging us and crying lol aww!



maisie78 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Alandsa. I know exactly what you mean about the tiredness. I'm a shift worker and have been struggling with it even before I found out I was pregnant. Last week on rest days I went to bed at 2200, got up at 0930, had a nap between 1400 and 1700 and was back in bed at 2200 :blush: I'm on nights for the next 2 and am dreading it!! I'm going to have to go to bed soon and get a few hours if I hope to make it through. I really don't want to come off nights yet because it's a total give away at my place, being quite a close knit workplace. Nothing stays secret for long and I really don't want to go public this early. So it's a very tiring few weeks coming for me :nope:

aww thats really hard for you doing shift work! hope you managed to get a early night in readiness for nights :sleep:



Hopeful42nd said:


> Alasandra - Im sure you are just fine, 30% of women experience that.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)

thank you, yeah i keep trying to tell myself that :)



3outnumbered said:


> i guess as i was a first time mum and panicing, they wanted to relieve my stress, so they sent me to the early pregnancy unit at the hosptial and they gave me a scan. i am not condoning the next remark as you know the nhs are stretched, but...phone the early pregnancy unit at your hospital on monday, if you are still worried, cry your heart out on the phone and they might fit you in!!!
> 
> i have never delibartly done this, i know some people have.

lol yeah that certainly is one way lol i actually rang my GP today as i was unsure whether the tinged CM i saw today was further bleeding or the same blood from friday. she said that if i experience cramp / pain that is severe and have a heavier bleed (e.g. maybe need to wear a pad) then to call again


----------



## Indi84

Ooo hello everyone can I join in! Also growing a pumpkin :D


----------



## Matos2010

Im feeling a little "blah" the last few days- mostly because I just "dont feel pregnant"!!! I thought that TTC for over a year was stressful and that when I got my BFP all would be perfect- but now there is just more worrying. I hate being negative and I am NOT all the time, I have been going through ups and downs (hormones? lol) But I will just flat out and say it- my biggest fear is going to that first US and there being no heartbeat. Any advice? 


...tyring not to stress it and be positive!!!!


----------



## twokiddos

Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?


----------



## opaque1997

Matos2010 said:


> Im feeling a little "blah" the last few days- mostly because I just "dont feel pregnant"!!! I thought that TTC for over a year was stressful and that when I got my BFP all would be perfect- but now there is just more worrying. I hate being negative and I am NOT all the time, I have been going through ups and downs (hormones? lol) But I will just flat out and say it- my biggest fear is going to that first US and there being no heartbeat. Any advice?
> 
> 
> ...tyring not to stress it and be positive!!!!

Trust me - been there - am there - it sucks. I have 4 weeks and 1 more day until my scan and I'm DYING with the wait. I try to trust that I have bean - know that miscarriage rates are roundly 10 - 20% at this point (I'm almost 6 weeks) - and that if it doesn't stick - its most likely because the baby would have had major issues.. but.. in reality - you just have to live with the fear and try and let go - but it sucks - I had a good cry over it last week.


----------



## Matos2010

opaque1997 said:


> Matos2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling a little "blah" the last few days- mostly because I just "dont feel pregnant"!!! I thought that TTC for over a year was stressful and that when I got my BFP all would be perfect- but now there is just more worrying. I hate being negative and I am NOT all the time, I have been going through ups and downs (hormones? lol) But I will just flat out and say it- my biggest fear is going to that first US and there being no heartbeat. Any advice?
> 
> 
> ...tyring not to stress it and be positive!!!!
> 
> Trust me - been there - am there - it sucks. I have 4 weeks and 1 more day until my scan and I'm DYING with the wait. I try to trust that I have bean - know that miscarriage rates are roundly 10 - 20% at this point (I'm almost 6 weeks) - and that if it doesn't stick - its most likely because the baby would have had major issues.. but.. in reality - you just have to live with the fear and try and let go - but it sucks - I had a good cry over it last week.Click to expand...

I keep trying to tell my self 80-90% chance my baby is FINE!!!!!


----------



## Incubus

I went to boots and bought another test :blush: Got another BFP!

OH is on his way home from work, so nervous about telling him, he'll be home in like 15 mins eeek



twokiddos said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?

Going by my LMP were due the same date :happydance:


----------



## opaque1997

Matos2010 said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matos2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling a little "blah" the last few days- mostly because I just "dont feel pregnant"!!! I thought that TTC for over a year was stressful and that when I got my BFP all would be perfect- but now there is just more worrying. I hate being negative and I am NOT all the time, I have been going through ups and downs (hormones? lol) But I will just flat out and say it- my biggest fear is going to that first US and there being no heartbeat. Any advice?
> 
> 
> ...tyring not to stress it and be positive!!!!
> 
> Trust me - been there - am there - it sucks. I have 4 weeks and 1 more day until my scan and I'm DYING with the wait. I try to trust that I have bean - know that miscarriage rates are roundly 10 - 20% at this point (I'm almost 6 weeks) - and that if it doesn't stick - its most likely because the baby would have had major issues.. but.. in reality - you just have to live with the fear and try and let go - but it sucks - I had a good cry over it last week.Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying to tell my self 80-90% chance my baby is FINE!!!!!Click to expand...

Its not easy though.. I hear you - trust me - some days will be better then others. Today - I feel like i have a good sticky bean in there that will be there in nine months - friday I felt like my world was over and I would die with the anxiety. I'm being careful with my words because Friday I had several people tell me things that I just felt were mean and rude... and honestly .. no idea what the right answers / statements are. Hang in there - fear and anxiety are yet another symptom of pregnancy! 

Just remember - this means - you want this baby - you love this baby - and that is a good thing - I write emails to my baby - and find sometimes that helps - I talk about my fears that I won't get to meet my baby or that they won't stay this time..


----------



## Feanorous

It's funny how I was saying good morning about 8 hours ago :)

Good morning America!

Does anyone have an opinion on my hcg being 24 at 11dpo?

Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!

x


----------



## Matos2010

THANK YOU OPAQUE- you made me feel SOOO much better. Its so hard sometimes to except that if something is going to happen-it WILL happen and there really isn't much you can do about it. Yeah I posted something in the First Tri Section and got some very insensitive remarks and comments. This is why I love this Precious Pumkins


----------



## Feanorous

Incubus said:


> I went to boots and bought another test :blush: Got another BFP!
> 
> OH is on his way home from work, so nervous about telling him, he'll be home in like 15 mins eeek
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?
> 
> Going by my LMP were due the same date :happydance:Click to expand...

I think I might go and get more tests tonight too! keep me going for a while until I can get an scan. 

Let us know how it goes telling OH :)


----------



## Jenba

Feanorous said:


> It's funny how I was saying good morning about 8 hours ago :)
> 
> Good morning America!
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on my hcg being 24 at 11dpo?
> 
> Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!
> 
> x

Hi, I found this site (scroll down to the table) https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Not sure if it is any help x


----------



## 3outnumbered

my community midwives have all changed it is no longer GP based but hospital based, i can see my change for the next 8 months going on car park fees. :growlmad:

they have my referal, have applied for my scan and my first midwives appointment, but would not tell me when, i will get it in the post.

this is what i remember i hated about being pregnant!!!!! waiting around for midwives, bloods, scans, consultants in a waiting room with women more pregnant than me!!!

:baby:


----------



## Feanorous

Jenba said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> It's funny how I was saying good morning about 8 hours ago :)
> 
> Good morning America!
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on my hcg being 24 at 11dpo?
> 
> Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!
> 
> x
> 
> Hi, I found this site (scroll down to the table) https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> Not sure if it is any help xClick to expand...

Thanks so much! Looks like it's normal...fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jenba

Feanorous said:


> Jenba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> It's funny how I was saying good morning about 8 hours ago :)
> 
> Good morning America!
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on my hcg being 24 at 11dpo?
> 
> Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!
> 
> x
> 
> Hi, I found this site (scroll down to the table) https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> Not sure if it is any help xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! Looks like it's normal...fingers crossed :)Click to expand...

That is what I thought :winkwink:


----------



## opaque1997

Feanorous said:


> It's funny how I was saying good morning about 8 hours ago :)
> 
> Good morning America!
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on my hcg being 24 at 11dpo?
> 
> Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!
> 
> x

My g/f was telling me i need a hobby - so far I've gotten addicted to Pinterest and then started making all sorts of things from scratch (laundry soap, dishwasher soap, baby wipes.. you name it) I have knitting to pick back up too..


----------



## opaque1997

Matos2010 said:


> THANK YOU OPAQUE- you made me feel SOOO much better. Its so hard sometimes to except that if something is going to happen-it WILL happen and there really isn't much you can do about it. Yeah I posted something in the First Tri Section and got some very insensitive remarks and comments. This is why I love this Precious Pumkins

Oh I'm so glad - I know for me - hearing it was normal to be scared and that others were scared helped a lot! Hearing how I needed to get over it - that I had a long way to go, etc was NOT :) So I'm glad my experience was able to help someone.. :)


----------



## Nurse1980

twokiddos said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?

Hello, yes it does seem to be going very slowly!! Got my scan appointment this morning, its on the 26th March. The letter says I will have the scan followed by a consultation in the Ante Natal Clinic. I thought I ould have the scan and then that would be it!

Anyone else got their scan appointment yet?

Sore boobs gone today, but did a Clearblue digital and it came up with 3+ quickly so that has helped put my mind at rest!
Nausea from this morning has also gone now. Hopefully it won't get any worse.


----------



## Jocr

*Incubus* - After I have had dinner (which hardly touches the sides) I am ready to eat another proper dinner about an hour later. More hungry in the evening so far. PS big congratulations!!:pizza::icecream::pizza:


Hi* ZA Mommy *

*Indie 84*  cool when is your pumpkin due?


*Opaque*  I really like the idea of writing to our babies via email  really sweet idea.:thumbup:


*Fearonous*  I am starting pregnancy pilates tonight. I used to be a real gym bunny but I am too scared to do any weights now so have joined pilates and yoga. :bike:



*Twokiddos*  I'm just despo to get to the date of our first scan. TBH though I bet no sooner have I had that it will be the next scan or size of bump i will be longing for. I think I have to resign myself to the fact that I am super impatient.


AFM - is anyone else abstaining from DTD just incase it dislodges the sticky bean? I dont know if there is any scientific reason why we shouldnt but I heard that orgasums arnt the best thing due to contractions that could have a knock on effect on our uterus? Im sure its not true or the fertility nurse would say something and all the books im reading would say something surely?


----------



## Feanorous

[/QUOTE]

AFM - is anyone else abstaining from DTD just incase it dislodges the sticky bean? I dont know if there is any scientific reason why we shouldnt but I heard that orgasums arnt the best thing due to contractions that could have a knock on effect on our uterus? Im sure its not true or the fertility nurse would say something and all the books im reading would say something surely?[/QUOTE]

Yes, me! Although I haven't actually told hubby that yet hehehehe. 
I want to wait until 12 weeks. Everything I have read says its perfectly fine to carry on, but I just don't know..so for now I'm saying no :)


----------



## PG5K

Feanorous said:


> It's funny how I was saying good morning about 8 hours ago :)
> 
> Good morning America!
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on my hcg being 24 at 11dpo?
> 
> Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!
> 
> x

I don't know about the level and i think levels vary so much that its impossible to compare it to other women.

I have started a food journal. I love baking so it keeps me busy. I also do photography and we are re-decorating our entire house (!)


----------



## Nurse1980

Jocr said:


> *Incubus* - After I have had dinner (which hardly touches the sides) I am ready to eat another proper dinner about an hour later. More hungry in the evening so far. PS big congratulations!!:pizza::icecream::pizza:
> 
> 
> Hi* ZA Mommy *
> 
> *Indie 84*  cool when is your pumpkin due?
> 
> 
> *Opaque*  I really like the idea of writing to our babies via email  really sweet idea.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Fearonous*  I am starting pregnancy pilates tonight. I used to be a real gym bunny but I am too scared to do any weights now so have joined pilates and yoga. :bike:
> 
> 
> 
> *Twokiddos*  I'm just despo to get to the date of our first scan. TBH though I bet no sooner have I had that it will be the next scan or size of bump i will be longing for. I think I have to resign myself to the fact that I am super impatient.
> 
> 
> AFM - is anyone else abstaining from DTD just incase it dislodges the sticky bean? I dont know if there is any scientific reason why we shouldnt but I heard that orgasums arnt the best thing due to contractions that could have a knock on effect on our uterus? Im sure its not true or the fertility nurse would say something and all the books im reading would say something surely?

Me! I will not be DTD until I have had a chat with the midwife later this month. I have had 3 cervical treatments last year due to cervical erosion so I would rather not risk it ATM. OH is understanding about it though (for now!)


----------



## Shineystar

Just back from my GP appt, and she was so lovely! its nice to have such a friendly GP, I was given a rather large package including my pregnancy record!

read it from cover to cover & its sinking in a bit now.... also have lots of other things to read along with it.

they gave me a list of what appts i will get and when, so it seems i will hear from the MW, for 2x30 min appts at my health centre then its the 12 week scan at the hospital, nice to know ill also get a 20 week scan ( i hear some areas dont to them)

apart from my lady glands swelling up, I have started to take some photo's of my bump, there's nothing to see apart from fat, but it will be nice to compare later on!

anyone else getting a bit moody? i had a really stupid arguement with OH earlier on today, quite mad at myself! :dohh:

Hi to all the new ladies joining us, so many with scan dates already! im jealous!

And is anyone else finding it so hard in conversations that you are itching to shout out 'im pregnant!!'


----------



## opaque1997

Shineystar said:


> And is anyone else finding it so hard in conversations that you are itching to shout out 'im pregnant!!'

I had to laugh at this.. we haven't told either set of soon to be grandparents and every time they call I or DH sit on the other side of the phone (the one not currently talking to the parents) and say - hey we're pregnant - or mouth LIAR when we have to lie and say we don't know yet.. its super fun actually. I kind of feel like we are planning a surprise party :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

leoniebabey said:


> phoned and made my appointment with midwife this morning. think it's the same one i had last time much to my disappointment as i wasn't awfully fond of her but never mind it's on the 1st of march and i'll be 9+1

Thats the same day as mine :happydance:



Indi84 said:


> Ooo hello everyone can I join in! Also growing a pumpkin :D

Whats you EDD and I'll add you to the front


AFM. I have had major pains/aching today, feeling really crampy :wacko:


----------



## Shineystar

Matos2010 said:


> Im feeling a little "blah" the last few days- mostly because I just "dont feel pregnant"!!! I thought that TTC for over a year was stressful and that when I got my BFP all would be perfect- but now there is just more worrying. I hate being negative and I am NOT all the time, I have been going through ups and downs (hormones? lol) But I will just flat out and say it- my biggest fear is going to that first US and there being no heartbeat. Any advice?
> 
> 
> ...tyring not to stress it and be positive!!!!

I feel exactly the same way, i can see me sitting there with my eyes shut until the sonogropher says its ok! i have heard too many horror stories...

I read somewhere that the MC rates are actually lower than that now..

"The risk of miscarriage is around 20% or more (up to 50% in some studies). Broken down in weeks, according to the World Health Organization, out of those pregnancies that miscarry, 75% are during weeks 1-2, 10% are during weeks 3-6, and 5% are during weeks 6-12. After a fetal heartbeat is seen during an ultrasound, the risk drops to less than 5%."

so if we have made it this far, we are already past the time scale where its most likely, and it drops every week... think positive!




Feanorous said:


> Also, I am thinking because I am giving up netball I really need a hobby. Does anyone else do anything on their evenings/weekends? I need some inpiration on what I can do!
> 
> x

like the idea of the hobby, share with us if you find something! im trying to talk myself into swimming, and id like to go to aquanatal classes when im further along :)





PG5K said:


> I have started a food journal. I love baking so it keeps me busy. I also do photography and we are re-decorating our entire house (!)

loving this journal already! might have to look at trying some recipes for myself, my mum is a brilliant baker but im more of a cook, however i was dieting before now so have avoided it!


----------



## leoniebabey

craving lots of sweet things tonight!


----------



## Alandsa

Jocr said:


> AFM - is anyone else abstaining from DTD just incase it dislodges the sticky bean? I dont know if there is any scientific reason why we shouldnt but I heard that orgasums arnt the best thing due to contractions that could have a knock on effect on our uterus? Im sure its not true or the fertility nurse would say something and all the books im reading would say something surely?

yes! we are waiting until after the 12 weeks just in case :)



Shineystar said:


> Just back from my GP appt, and she was so lovely! its nice to have such a friendly GP, I was given a rather large package including my pregnancy record!
> 
> read it from cover to cover & its sinking in a bit now.... also have lots of other things to read along with it.
> 
> they gave me a list of what appts i will get and when, so it seems i will hear from the MW, for 2x30 min appts at my health centre then its the 12 week scan at the hospital, nice to know ill also get a 20 week scan ( i hear some areas dont to them)
> 
> And is anyone else finding it so hard in conversations that you are itching to shout out 'im pregnant!!'

aww how lovely is your GP, thats really nice. mine was also really nice and got given a printed handout from patient.co.uk what is it your booklet?

yes i really wanted to say today, when i was speaking to a colleague who was saying she really would love a baby! later i accidentally found myself touching my tummy eeekk talk about raising the alarm lol



opaque1997 said:


> Shineystar said:
> 
> 
> And is anyone else finding it so hard in conversations that you are itching to shout out 'im pregnant!!'
> 
> I had to laugh at this.. we haven't told either set of soon to be grandparents and every time they call I or DH sit on the other side of the phone (the one not currently talking to the parents) and say - hey we're pregnant - or mouth LIAR when we have to lie and say we don't know yet.. its super fun actually. I kind of feel like we are planning a surprise party :)Click to expand...




leoniebabey said:


> craving lots of sweet things tonight!

i have been having a sneaky look at photos of scans - there are a few on FF of the first trimester:

https://preg.fertilityfriend.com/ug/galleryBrowse.php?mode=canned&id=1


----------



## 3outnumbered

Shineystar said:


> And is anyone else finding it so hard in conversations that you are itching to shout out 'im pregnant!!'

yes soooo difficult, i was talking to a neighbour and was saying about shovelling the snow with the rest of them, but couldnt because......

foot.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

Got my midwife appointment booked for 1st March. may have to tell work about the pregnancy prior to this as they can be funny when booking time off (especially as i don't work a friday so they like me to get appointments on my day off, but couldn't do that as midwife only works wednesday and thursday's)

it's all very exciting 

I have felt so tired today, and moddy ..... not good when you work with a bunch of 3 year olds

Dawn x


----------



## twokiddos

Incubus said:


> I went to boots and bought another test :blush: Got another BFP!
> 
> OH is on his way home from work, so nervous about telling him, he'll be home in like 15 mins eeek
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?
> 
> Going by my LMP were due the same date :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: that's what I'm going off too... For now. I have my first appointment march 9th  Hopefully I'll get a scan that day and see how big this little bean is. 

Definitely abstaining from doing it for a while. I've never liked the idea of all that bumping and thumping around down there when something's trying to nestle in for a while. I guess we'll wait till the late first trimester. Glad there are others who take this precaution... Maybe unnecessary but makes me feel like I'm protecting my baby.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Got my midwife appointment booked for 1st March. may have to tell work about the pregnancy prior to this as they can be funny when booking time off (especially as i don't work a friday so they like me to get appointments on my day off, but couldn't do that as midwife only works wednesday and thursday's)
> 
> it's all very exciting
> 
> I have felt so tired today, and moddy ..... not good when you work with a bunch of 3 year olds
> 
> Dawn x

Mines the same day Dawn :thumbup: I told my boss so he can keep an ear out for any contagious diseases etc lol, I don't want anything!!


----------



## Lisa40

Yup no :sex: for us... it's taken far too long to get to this point & there's no way I'm risking anything... Anyway I said to my OH that my mouth still works :blush: :rofl:


----------



## TFSGirl

Lisa40 said:


> Yup no :sex: for us... it's taken far too long to get to this point & there's no way I'm risking anything... Anyway I said to my OH that my mouth still works :blush: :rofl:

:rofl: funny enough, that's what my OH said to ME lol I told him no DTD for a while and he said "Better get that jaw stretched out then" :rofl:


----------



## bobo5901

So I had my doc appointment today and had to get another bloodtest. The results were low but they were done a week ago. She thinks it's because it was early. Doing another one just to be safe. So far, I had a really bad cold and just recovered from a stomach flu. I hope from now on that it's a bit easier.


----------



## leoniebabey

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Got my midwife appointment booked for 1st March. may have to tell work about the pregnancy prior to this as they can be funny when booking time off (especially as i don't work a friday so they like me to get appointments on my day off, but couldn't do that as midwife only works wednesday and thursday's)
> 
> it's all very exciting
> 
> I have felt so tired today, and moddy ..... not good when you work with a bunch of 3 year olds
> 
> Dawn x

same day as mine !


----------



## twokiddos

Lisa40 said:


> Yup no :sex: for us... it's taken far too long to get to this point & there's no way I'm risking anything... Anyway I said to my OH that my mouth still works :blush: :rofl:

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!! That's what DH and I have had to do. My uterus just feels sore and doing it just doesn't sound like it would feel any good.


----------



## Lucky7s

Lisa40 said:


> Yup no :sex: for us... it's taken far too long to get to this point & there's no way I'm risking anything... Anyway I said to my OH that my mouth still works :blush: :rofl:

Awesome! LOL

Ya we're not doing it either.. waiting for first appointment.. get the ok. Even though I'm sure it's fine.. and we both want to so bad. My acupuncture place gave me a pamphlet and it says to abstain from sex first trimester. I was like WHAT? I don't think sooo.. unfortunately I have TMJ so my hubby is S.O.L..but my hand works! I have been having some sexual dreams.. of course. 

:happydance:


----------



## Matos2010

FUNNY thing is that my friend told me that when she was preggo that her doc said BDing throughout pregnancy helps you have an easier labor! So of course I told my best friend (shes 8weeks!!) and she told her hubby.....he said flat out "Your NOT getting Laid!" :haha: 

...but yeah since I am only 5 weeks we are waiting until after we get our first US. :-(


----------



## opaque1997

Lucky7s said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Yup no :sex: for us... it's taken far too long to get to this point & there's no way I'm risking anything... Anyway I said to my OH that my mouth still works :blush: :rofl:
> 
> Awesome! LOL
> 
> Ya we're not doing it either.. waiting for first appointment.. get the ok. Even though I'm sure it's fine.. and we both want to so bad. My acupuncture place gave me a pamphlet and it says to abstain from sex first trimester. I was like WHAT? I don't think sooo.. unfortunately I have TMJ so my hubby is S.O.L..but my hand works! I have been having some sexual dreams.. of course.
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Umm yes - the sex dreams are a bit.. real.. of course all dreams are a bit real...:blush:


----------



## Lucky7s

Very real!! LOL


----------



## dailensmummy

hi girls iam due oct 14!! did not get any symptoms except no period!


----------



## JAubrey

dailensmummy said:


> hi girls iam due oct 14!! did not get any symptoms except no period!

Same here! I still don't have any except getting really hot about once a day and after I eat at night I feel really full and bloated. I wish at least my bb would hurt or something so it felt real!


----------



## Shineystar

opaque1997 said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Yup no :sex: for us... it's taken far too long to get to this point & there's no way I'm risking anything... Anyway I said to my OH that my mouth still works :blush: :rofl:
> 
> Awesome! LOL
> 
> Ya we're not doing it either.. waiting for first appointment.. get the ok. Even though I'm sure it's fine.. and we both want to so bad. My acupuncture place gave me a pamphlet and it says to abstain from sex first trimester. I was like WHAT? I don't think sooo.. unfortunately I have TMJ so my hubby is S.O.L..but my hand works! I have been having some sexual dreams.. of course.
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Umm yes - the sex dreams are a bit.. real.. of course all dreams are a bit real...:blush:Click to expand...

i thought the dreams i were having were a bit strange! i was staying at a friends and was concerned I may have made some embarrassing noises during the night!



Alandsa said:


> aww how lovely is your GP, thats really nice. mine was also really nice and got given a printed handout from patient.co.uk what is it your booklet?

I got the booklet they will use for all the records, plus lots of leaflets including the massive ready steady baby book, its a good book but its a lot to take in just now.

I dont know if i should tell my boss this week or wait until ive had my first appt with the MW.... ive not been in the job that long and worry what they will think


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Hi ladies! :happydance:

I am due on the 10th! I just had my tubes untied on Dec 3rd and here we are! We are so excited!

Happy to join the thread. :) 

Still having a lot of pinching on my right side and sore bb's and frequent trips to the bathroom! My bhcg is doubling or tripling every 48 hours, so far so good. We are getting an ultrasound done on the 15th to make sure the baby is in my uterus and not somewhere it shouldn't be.

By the way, I want to let it be known that when I made my screen name I thought that bb's=babies! hahahhaah...I wanted my name to be "babygoosebumps" "no boobygoosebumps!" oh well....


----------



## Miss Broody

Haha I haven't even considered the BD issue!!! There is no way I will go the whole preg without it or up till the 12 week scan - nor will DH!

My only Objection really is that I am so so so tired and my boobs are so sore that if he even leans against them I will kill him!!! 

Has anyone got any solutions to improve the pain? Im not even 5 weeks yet, I can't believe how much they hurt already!!! 

Cx


----------



## Miss Broody

Ah just found a thread that says they tend to be sore in first trimester only. I was worried they were going to keep getting worse!!


----------



## Feanorous

dailensmummy said:


> hi girls iam due oct 14!! did not get any symptoms except no period!

Hi dailensmummy, welcome :)

I am sue Oct 14th too and no symptoms for me either!

x


----------



## ZA_Mommy

There's no way DH would stand for no DTD until 12 weeks. When I was pregnant with my son, it didn't do any harm, so I don't think that I'll get away with it this time.

It is absolutely stinking hot in Cape Town (like not pleasant - think 35 degree and up!) and I'm drinking like 4 liters of water a day. Add to that the increased need to go pee and it feels like I'm on the toilet more than at my desk!

Re exercise - I do bootcamp 3x a week and am going to continue until the 2nd trimester. It's better to stay active if you were active before - it really helps with the pregnancy, giving birth and losing the dreaded lbs afterwards. It took me almost 9 months to loose the 15kg (not sure what that is in lbs) I gained during pregnancy. All the websites and books I've read has said that it's fine during first trimester - just no extreme sports, so no bungee jumping or motocrossing ok ladies?

My first appointment is 28 February. Think I might have to go to a clinic just to get my bloods done for peace of mind...


----------



## Lisa40

Well I caved in and did another test and thankfully it's a lot darker than the first. I'm saving my other digital until Thursday, a week after I did the last one & hopefully that will have gone up a week too!

& I'm so excited I'm now an Appleseed :yipee:


----------



## Incubus

Anyone know how many brews I'm allowed to drink?? I drink so much caffeine normally! Yesterday I had 1 cup of tea all day, ended up with a splitting headache, I can cope giving up coffee and relentless but not my tea as well :nope: 



Feanorous said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> I went to boots and bought another test :blush: Got another BFP!
> 
> OH is on his way home from work, so nervous about telling him, he'll be home in like 15 mins eeek
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?
> 
> Going by my LMP were due the same date :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I might go and get more tests tonight too! keep me going for a while until I can get an scan.
> 
> Let us know how it goes telling OH :)Click to expand...

Well as he walked in the door I handed him the tests, he looked very shocked, walked into the living room, sat on the floor and kept saying I'm having a baby (wasn't planned, so a huge shock lol) Then said ewww you gave me stick you peed on :haha:



twokiddos said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> I went to boots and bought another test :blush: Got another BFP!
> 
> OH is on his way home from work, so nervous about telling him, he'll be home in like 15 mins eeek
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! Welcome to all the new ladies who joined us this weekend!! How is everyone feeling today? How does it feel like I've been pregnant forever already lol. Time seems like it's standing still already. Hoping this week goes by quickly. I have loads to do but somehow I look at my ticker and it isn't moving lol anyone else feel like time is standing still now that you're pregnant?
> 
> Going by my LMP were due the same date :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: that's what I'm going off too... For now. I have my first appointment march 9th  Hopefully I'll get a scan that day and see how big this little bean is.
> 
> Definitely abstaining from doing it for a while. I've never liked the idea of all that bumping and thumping around down there when something's trying to nestle in for a while. I guess we'll wait till the late first trimester. Glad there are others who take this precaution... Maybe unnecessary but makes me feel like I'm protecting my baby.Click to expand...

I need to book my appointment but OH has next week off work and I'd like him to come with me so might wait until then!


----------



## Pug2012

Miss Broody said:


> Haha I haven't even considered the BD issue!!! There is no way I will go the whole preg without it or up till the 12 week scan - nor will DH!
> 
> My only Objection really is that I am so so so tired and my boobs are so sore that if he even leans against them I will kill him!!!
> 
> Has anyone got any solutions to improve the pain? Im not even 5 weeks yet, I can't believe how much they hurt already!!!
> 
> Cx

Hi

I have the same issue, every time I turn over at night the pain wakes me up. I've started wearing a tight vest to bed and that seems to be helping. 

I'm not sure we can abstain for another 7 weeks either!!!! Already miss bding....

When ttc we done it every night for 10 days and now going cold turkey is no fun. Lol


----------



## dailensmummy

Pug2012 said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Haha I haven't even considered the BD issue!!! There is no way I will go the whole preg without it or up till the 12 week scan - nor will DH!
> 
> My only Objection really is that I am so so so tired and my boobs are so sore that if he even leans against them I will kill him!!!
> 
> Has anyone got any solutions to improve the pain? Im not even 5 weeks yet, I can't believe how much they hurt already!!!
> 
> Cx
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have the same issue, every time I turn over at night the pain wakes me up. I've started wearing a tight vest to bed and that seems to be helping.
> 
> I'm not sure we can abstain for another 7 weeks either!!!! Already miss bding....
> 
> When ttc we done it every night for 10 days and now going cold turkey is no fun. LolClick to expand...


hey girls with my first pregnancy they were only sore for a few weeks but super sore! warm showers helped and wearing a tighter tank top or sports bra to bed. its totally worth it tho!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Incubus - the doc gave me a book with things that I'm not supposed to eat or drink & it mentioned that you should have no more than 200mg caffine a day, thats 2 cups of coffee or 4 cups of tea apparently. It also includes chocolate, & that was no more than 4 bars a day. So you can have 2 teas & 2 choccie bars or 4 teas & no choccie haha!

I'm lucky in that I never drink tea or coffee anyway but the chocolate is going to be hard to cut down on lol - I'm a proper chocaholic... might have to switch to white chocolate :haha:

xx


----------



## Incubus

Lisa40 said:


> Incubus - the doc gave me a book with things that I'm not supposed to eat or drink & it mentioned that you should have no more than 200mg caffine a day, thats 2 cups of coffee or 4 cups of tea apparently. It also includes chocolate, & that was no more than 4 bars a day. So you can have 2 teas & 2 choccie bars or 4 teas & no choccie haha!
> 
> I'm lucky in that I never drink tea or coffee anyway but the chocolate is going to be hard to cut down on lol - I'm a proper chocaholic... might have to switch to white chocolate :haha:
> 
> xx

Thanks, I'm off to make another brew then :haha: Glad I can also have the odd cup of coffee too!

I'm not a chocolate fan at all, more a sweets kinda person but since last week I haven't fancied anything sweet at all, I just want carby stodge! Roast dinners, beef stew and dumplings, cottage pie etc.


----------



## Indi84

Good morning everyone! Can you pleased wish me luck? I have my shift back at work (retail) since I found out about my pumpkin, and my main pregnancy symptom so far is... farting! :blush:
I am not normally a 'gassy' type person but oh my goodness as it come on full force! Any hints? It's a tiny shop, no where to run! I went to my mother in laws for lunch on Sunday and had to keep it in (haven't told her yet, plus it's horrible!) and I was in agony, had to leave early! 
This pregnancy lark is not sexy! Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Incubus

Indi84 said:


> Good morning everyone! Can you pleased wish me luck? I have my shift back at work (retail) since I found out about my pumpkin, and my main pregnancy symptom so far is... farting! :blush:
> I am not normally a 'gassy' type person but oh my goodness as it come on full force! Any hints? It's a tiny shop, no where to run! I went to my mother in laws for lunch on Sunday and had to keep it in (haven't told her yet, plus it's horrible!) and I was in agony, had to leave early!
> This pregnancy lark is not sexy! Anyone else got this problem?

Good luck!! :haha:

I have this problem a lot as I have IBS and right now its even worse than normal, I have no idea how you could hide though. I work with only men so I know where I'll be pointing the blame :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl: :rofl:

Well I have another problem which I've had all my life... I can't burp, no idea why I can feel it coming I get a little rumble in my throat & then it goes back down so I have to avoid fizzy drinks.... so if you guys have got more gas than normal.... god help me hahaha!


----------



## Blue_star

If I do end up having mine it will also be an October baby.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Lisa40 said:


> Incubus - the doc gave me a book with things that I'm not supposed to eat or drink & it mentioned that you should have no more than 200mg caffine a day, thats 2 cups of coffee or 4 cups of tea apparently. It also includes chocolate, & that was no more than 4 bars a day. So you can have 2 teas & 2 choccie bars or 4 teas & no choccie haha!
> 
> I'm lucky in that I never drink tea or coffee anyway but the chocolate is going to be hard to cut down on lol - I'm a proper chocaholic... might have to switch to white chocolate :haha:
> 
> xx

you might find that over the next few weeks, you go off the tea and coffee anyway, i used to drink 6+ tea a day, now cant even finish 2..... :wacko:



Indi84 said:


> Good morning everyone! Can you pleased wish me luck? I have my shift back at work (retail) since I found out about my pumpkin, and my main pregnancy symptom so far is... farting! :blush:
> I am not normally a 'gassy' type person but oh my goodness as it come on full force! Any hints? It's a tiny shop, no where to run! I went to my mother in laws for lunch on Sunday and had to keep it in (haven't told her yet, plus it's horrible!) and I was in agony, had to leave early!
> This pregnancy lark is not sexy! Anyone else got this problem?


:rofl:
:rofl:
that is so funny! i have been burping my way through the last few weeks.


still nothing from midwives! :shrug:


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies

Im fuming and anxious as a friend at work has come in today after being off a few days with the runs and sickness virus (her husband and children have all had it too). She says that she still feels sick and has bad tummy but isnt actually being sick anymore. Im so so P'd off that people are so selfish and come in to work with their germs.
Im sat only 10 feet away from her but ive got my window open behind me (bloody freezing). I nearly went home earlier when she walked in and said she still feels rubbish.
Im an anxious person anyway but am extra anxious as dont want to catch this virus thats been going round - its such severe runs and sickness that I would be afraid of losing our baby.
Am I overreacting and what should I do??????:shrug:
Why does no one take pregnancy seriously when they have already had their own without even having to try.

Hugs to all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh I know what you mean Jocr, there has been a bug going round our workplace and at least 4 people have been off with severe vomiting & diarrhea. Anyway, most of these people have stayed off but one girl came back in after only 1 day of being off & looked awful still! I'm sure she thought she was doing the right thing from her employers point of view but I was terrified.

I spoke to my boss then as she knows how much we've been through & she let me go home. So basically the employer lost a staff member anyway so the sick girl should have stayed off lol!

You're right though I don't think people think about the effect it could have on someone!

Good luck though, hope all goes well

:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jocr

Thanks Lisa 

it looks like we have a lot in common generally seeing the picture of your fur baby - we have 3 fur babies.
You were trying for your BFP for nearly the same amount of time too.
I had IUI in Jan.

So have all the lergys gone from your office now?
Lets hope im strong enough not to catch the germs floating around. Will try and think positively.

Thanks :hugs:



Lisa40 said:


> Oh I know what you mean Jocr, there has been a bug going round our workplace and at least 4 people have been off with severe vomiting & diarrhea. Anyway, most of these people have stayed off but one girl came back in after only 1 day of being off & looked awful still! I'm sure she thought she was doing the right thing from her employers point of view but I was terrified.
> 
> I spoke to my boss then as she knows how much we've been through & she let me go home. So basically the employer lost a staff member anyway so the sick girl should have stayed off lol!
> 
> You're right though I don't think people think about the effect it could have on someone!
> 
> Good luck though, hope all goes well
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> xx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww I have 3 fur babies too, did have 5 at one point but 2 died last year. We never intended to have that many but we have a cat flap & 2 have just decided to move in... & I can't turf them out lol!

I think most of the lurgys have gone now, but I do a lot of shift work & so I'm off until Friday now whooop! So hopefully they'll definately all be gone when I get back.

So happy that your IUI was successful, did you have any specific problems or were you unexplained? 

xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jocr said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Im fuming and anxious as a friend at work has come in today after being off a few days with the runs and sickness virus (her husband and children have all had it too). She says that she still feels sick and has bad tummy but isnt actually being sick anymore. Im so so P'd off that people are so selfish and come in to work with their germs.
> Im sat only 10 feet away from her but ive got my window open behind me (bloody freezing). I nearly went home earlier when she walked in and said she still feels rubbish.
> Im an anxious person anyway but am extra anxious as dont want to catch this virus thats been going round - its such severe runs and sickness that I would be afraid of losing our baby.
> Am I overreacting and what should I do??????:shrug:
> Why does no one take pregnancy seriously when they have already had their own without even having to try.
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs::hugs:

anxious goes with being pregnant i think.

some people can be selfish!!

you wont lose the baby if you get the bug!

threw up for the first four months of pregnancy with first ds, lost 2 stone.

when i was 16 weeks with my last ds, i got bad sickness bug throw up like 30 times in two days, other end too! :growlmad:

i think you will just get it worse because you are pregnant.


my oh had sickness bug the other day, my house and me have never been so anti bact in my life!!!!

just be ultra clean if you or oh get it.

:baby:


----------



## Jocr

It was just unexplained which in a way can feel even more frustrating, but all ok now.
We were told to DTD a few days before IUI and on the day of so you cant tell if it was natural or IUi - not that it matters TBH.
One of my boys keeps sitting on my lap a lot, as though he knows I have a baby in my tummy. The other boy doesnt take much notice of anything so he hasnt changed towards me. Are yours acting any different with you?



Lisa40 said:


> Awww I have 3 fur babies too, did have 5 at one point but 2 died last year. We never intended to have that many but we have a cat flap & 2 have just decided to move in... & I can't turf them out lol!
> 
> I think most of the lurgys have gone now, but I do a lot of shift work & so I'm off until Friday now whooop! So hopefully they'll definately all be gone when I get back.
> 
> So happy that your IUI was successful, did you have any specific problems or were you unexplained?
> 
> xx


----------



## Jocr

*3outnumbered* - thanks that puts my mind at rest a bit.
Yeah I keep wiping down the sides and stuff at work with anti bac wipes - they probably think ive got some strange cleaning compulsion now :haha:
Hope your OH is feeling better soon and you dont catch it.





3outnumbered said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Im fuming and anxious as a friend at work has come in today after being off a few days with the runs and sickness virus (her husband and children have all had it too). She says that she still feels sick and has bad tummy but isnt actually being sick anymore. Im so so P'd off that people are so selfish and come in to work with their germs.
> Im sat only 10 feet away from her but ive got my window open behind me (bloody freezing). I nearly went home earlier when she walked in and said she still feels rubbish.
> Im an anxious person anyway but am extra anxious as dont want to catch this virus thats been going round - its such severe runs and sickness that I would be afraid of losing our baby.
> Am I overreacting and what should I do??????:shrug:
> Why does no one take pregnancy seriously when they have already had their own without even having to try.
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs::hugs:
> 
> anxious goes with being pregnant i think.
> 
> some people can be selfish!!
> 
> you wont lose the baby if you get the bug!
> 
> threw up for the first four months of pregnancy with first ds, lost 2 stone.
> 
> when i was 16 weeks with my last ds, i got bad sickness bug throw up like 30 times in two days, other end too! :growlmad:
> 
> i think you will just get it worse because you are pregnant.
> 
> 
> my oh had sickness bug the other day, my house and me have never been so anti bact in my life!!!!
> 
> just be ultra clean if you or oh get it.
> 
> :baby:Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa40

2 of ours were always really friendly, to the point that they paw at the bed covers when you are in bed so they can get under with you... or maybe they are just cold :haha: so I've not noticed much difference to be honest.

OH had :spermy: issues that we found out about in August of last year & he'd been on various pills & a change of lifestyle since then, but I still think it was the dye test that cleared out my tubes & helped his poor little swimmers find their way... or maybe they finally asked for directions :rofl:

Fingers crossed we all have happy healthy sticky beans :dust:

xx


----------



## princess_1991

Finally caught up, you are a chatty bunch ;)

Went to the doctors yesterday, got more progesterone pessaries, got the midwife number too so will have to ring them at some point this week :thumbup:
Doctor also wants me to go in for an early scan because of it being an ivf pregnancy, she didn't ask so I "forgot" to mention were already having an early scan with the ivf clinic :haha:

Can't remember what else happened :blush:

I'm just SO tired ALL the time :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Ooohhh Princess - I'm so jealous of your early scans... I might have to pay for one lol!!

How many beans are you hoping for? How many were put back in?

xx


----------



## Jocr

Cool so you will get two early scans - well done you.:thumbup:
I have GP apt on monday (have to see him before we get our midwife appointment apparently) and we have our first scan at 6 weeks on the 15th with our fertility nurse.
If the GP also offers an early scan I will forgot to tell them about the other one booked.
Why do you need progesterone pessaries? Is it to do with IVF?




princess_1991 said:


> Finally caught up, you are a chatty bunch ;)
> 
> Went to the doctors yesterday, got more progesterone pessaries, got the midwife number too so will have to ring them at some point this week :thumbup:
> Doctor also wants me to go in for an early scan because of it being an ivf pregnancy, she didn't ask so I "forgot" to mention were already having an early scan with the ivf clinic :haha:
> 
> Can't remember what else happened :blush:
> 
> I'm just SO tired ALL the time :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Lisa we had 2 put back, I think were secretly hoping it's twins, we'd love twins anyway but I think if there's only one, I'll feel quite gutted for the one that didn't make it,

Jo your scan is before mine then, can't wait to see what you can see on yours!

The progesterone pessaries are to make sure we don't have a low level of pro, I think it's because it's a common cause of miscarriage and because my body didn't naturally get itself pregnant maybe you don't produce it very well :shrug: Im not 100% sure why but I know pretty much everyone who has ivf has a progesterone supplement weather it's in pessary form or injection :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

awww, were you unexplained princess, or do you know what was causing the problems?

I really hope you have 2 little beans too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jocr

YEah twins would be fab


----------



## princess_1991

No I had two blocked tubes :dohh:
Only 2 weeks till we find out ;)
Last week went so fast but this week is dragging!
I'm busy next week so hope it will fly by


----------



## 3outnumbered

cant wait to start seeing scan pictures!!!

:baby::baby:


----------



## Incubus

Oh my days what a horrid day I'm having!!! 

My letting agency are trying to bully us into a new contact of 6 months, well I can't move house at 7 months pregnant and theres no way I'm having a baby in a cold damp house!! So we some how need to find a new house and move very very soon, like next couple of weeks. I've just had to contact citizens advice as the agency are trying to illegally remove my deposit. Its all just a big mess, I don't need this stress and bubs defo doesn't :cry:

I'm waiting on a phone call now to book viewings of some lovely 2 bed cottages, hopefully one will be suitable so we can get away from these people!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Incubus said:


> Oh my days what a horrid day I'm having!!!
> 
> My letting agency are trying to bully us into a new contact of 6 months, well I can't move house at 7 months pregnant and theres no way I'm having a baby in a cold damp house!! So we some how need to find a new house and move very very soon, like next couple of weeks. I've just had to contact citizens advice as the agency are trying to illegally remove my deposit. Its all just a big mess, I don't need this stress and bubs defo doesn't :cry:
> 
> I'm waiting on a phone call now to book viewings of some lovely 2 bed cottages, hopefully one will be suitable so we can get away from these people!

try to let oh and the agency take the stress, as you are right you dont need it!

cottages sounds nice! i would like to magically change our terraced house to a cottage.

:hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

found this on a web site:

When combined with a healthy pregnancy diet, adequate fitness and exercise will help you feel and look your best throughout your pregnancy!

Pregnancy nutrition is easy when you are armed with the knowledge and power necessary to make smart choices!

Remember that everything you put into your mouth goes into the mouth of your little one. Thus, it is vital you do everything in your power to ensure that you get adequate nutrition during pregnancy!


Ooppps!!! put down those cakes and big macs!!!:dohh:


----------



## Incubus

3outnumbered said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Oh my days what a horrid day I'm having!!!
> 
> My letting agency are trying to bully us into a new contact of 6 months, well I can't move house at 7 months pregnant and theres no way I'm having a baby in a cold damp house!! So we some how need to find a new house and move very very soon, like next couple of weeks. I've just had to contact citizens advice as the agency are trying to illegally remove my deposit. Its all just a big mess, I don't need this stress and bubs defo doesn't :cry:
> 
> I'm waiting on a phone call now to book viewings of some lovely 2 bed cottages, hopefully one will be suitable so we can get away from these people!
> 
> try to let oh and the agency take the stress, as you are right you dont need it!
> 
> cottages sounds nice! i would like to magically change our terraced house to a cottage.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I've picked out 5 houses so I'm hoping that one of them is suitable for us, if not, well I don't know what we're gunna do!

We're hopefully gunna be moving into a nice area as well, just happens to be the worst time of the year to find available houses :dohh:

Think I'm gunna go and have a bath and relax a little!


----------



## Incubus

3outnumbered said:


> found this on a web site:
> 
> When combined with a healthy pregnancy diet, adequate fitness and exercise will help you feel and look your best throughout your pregnancy!
> 
> Pregnancy nutrition is easy when you are armed with the knowledge and power necessary to make smart choices!
> 
> Remember that everything you put into your mouth goes into the mouth of your little one. Thus, it is vital you do everything in your power to ensure that you get adequate nutrition during pregnancy!
> 
> 
> Ooppps!!! put down those cakes and big macs!!!:dohh:

This happened to a friend of mine back home, all she wanted to eat was cake, when she went for scan she was told she had to cut back on the cake as she was making bubs fat!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

nice soak in the bath, what a good idea.

:thumbup:


Incubus - oh no thats awful. :rofl:


----------



## Nurse1980

Does anyone know our rights on attending ante natal appointments?

I work full time and split my hours into 4 days and have a early finish at 2pm one day. My first appointment is at 10.30am and my boss has said I will have to work my 2 pm finish later in the day instead. So for example I would work from 12.30-5 having had my app in the morning.

Any advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## 3outnumbered

Nurse1980 said:


> Does anyone know our rights on attending ante natal appointments?
> 
> I work full time and split my hours into 4 days and have a early finish at 2pm one day. My first appointment is at 10.30am and my boss has said I will have to work my 2 pm finish later in the day instead. So for example I would work from 12.30-5 having had my app in the morning.
> 
> Any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks

I do remember though (am going back 5 years) that if you work full time, your employer has no rights regarding your pregnancy care, dont take the mick obviously, you might be able to sort your other anti natal appointments around work, if you can by asking for specific times. most of the time they are pretty good.

OK found it www.direct.gov.uk/en/parents/moneyandworkentitlements/workandfamilies

under working when pregnant.

all your rights.


----------



## Nurse1980

Thanks for the advice.

I just don't want to be changing my normal working pattern to accommodate antenatal appointments as I thought the employer had to allow time off paid.


----------



## x melanie x

Hello Ladies.....:flower:
Would you all mind if I joined you please? I found out a few days ago that I'm expecting my third, due 13 October! So excited, but very nervous as i've had 4 m/c. Hoping to get through the next few weeks ok.

I've got a full feeling in my abdomen, sore (.)(.) and a really stuffy nose, but other than that feel fine.

I hope you are all doing well and look forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## PG5K

3outnumbered said:


> found this Myon a web site:
> 
> When combined with a healthy pregnancy diet, adequate fitness and exercise will help you feel and look your best throughout your pregnancy!
> 
> Pregnancy nutrition is easy when you are armed with the knowledge and power necessary to make smart choices!
> 
> Remember that everything you put into your mouth goes into the mouth of your little one. Thus, it is vital you do everything in your power to ensure that you get adequate nutrition during pregnancy!
> 
> 
> Ooppps!!! put down those cakes and big macs!!!:dohh:

Haha, my little seed is going to be sick of cheese sandwiches and crisps! I need to eat more fresh fruit but I just want carbs at the moment.


----------



## PG5K

Hi Melanie :flower:
I definitely found the first week after my bfp the most nerve wrecking (and it doesn't get much easier) but it sounds good so far.


----------



## Leese

x melanie x said:


> Hello Ladies.....:flower:
> Would you all mind if I joined you please? I found out a few days ago that I'm expecting my third, due 13 October! So excited, but very nervous as i've had 4 m/c. Hoping to get through the next few weeks ok.
> 
> I've got a full feeling in my abdomen, sore (.)(.) and a really stuffy nose, but other than that feel fine.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and look forward to getting to know you all xxxx

I want to join in too! and you are due on the exact same date as me! :D hee hee xx


----------



## Incubus

x melanie x said:


> Hello Ladies.....:flower:
> Would you all mind if I joined you please? I found out a few days ago that I'm expecting my third, due 13 October! So excited, but very nervous as i've had 4 m/c. Hoping to get through the next few weeks ok.
> 
> I've got a full feeling in my abdomen, sore (.)(.) and a really stuffy nose, but other than that feel fine.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and look forward to getting to know you all xxxx

Hi, congrats, we have the same EDD :happydance:



PG5K said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> found this Myon a web site:
> 
> When combined with a healthy pregnancy diet, adequate fitness and exercise will help you feel and look your best throughout your pregnancy!
> 
> Pregnancy nutrition is easy when you are armed with the knowledge and power necessary to make smart choices!
> 
> Remember that everything you put into your mouth goes into the mouth of your little one. Thus, it is vital you do everything in your power to ensure that you get adequate nutrition during pregnancy!
> 
> 
> Ooppps!!! put down those cakes and big macs!!!:dohh:
> 
> Haha, my little seed is going to be sick of cheese sandwiches and crisps! I need to eat more fresh fruit but I just want carbs at the moment.Click to expand...

I'm the same, just about to put beef stew on for tea :haha:

I'm trying to snack on fruit though and drinking plenty of fruit juices!


----------



## Incubus

Leese said:


> x melanie x said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies.....:flower:
> Would you all mind if I joined you please? I found out a few days ago that I'm expecting my third, due 13 October! So excited, but very nervous as i've had 4 m/c. Hoping to get through the next few weeks ok.
> 
> I've got a full feeling in my abdomen, sore (.)(.) and a really stuffy nose, but other than that feel fine.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and look forward to getting to know you all xxxx
> 
> I want to join in too! and you are due on the exact same date as me! :D hee hee xxClick to expand...

Ooo another 13th baby :haha: congrats


----------



## charlie_lael

Hi everyone! EDD is Oct. 17th! Yay for another pumpkin! <3


----------



## x melanie x

thank you ladies...it's so nice to have others going through the same. apart from my hubbie i've not told anyone, but he isn't one for talking about the nitty gritty of pregnancy!! so it'll be great to share this journey with you all xx


----------



## Feanorous

There are alot for the 13th! :)

I need a friend with EDD 14th...

I think I am going to tell my close friend tonight. She has a 10 week old daughter so it will be nice to talk to her about it. I'm not telling family yet though and OH isn't a big talker and he will only get excited when he actually see's that there is a baby (fingers crossed!).

Hey, I've been trying to get a ticker in my sig but for some reason when I copy and paste it it just doesn't work...any ideas?
x


----------



## mwah_xx

Just dropping by to say hello.....! Found out at the weekend that I'm about 5 weeks pregnant, puts me with an EDD at about 7th October!


----------



## Feanorous

Don't worry...figured it out! lol


----------



## AshleyLK

Leese said:


> x melanie x said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies.....:flower:
> Would you all mind if I joined you please? I found out a few days ago that I'm expecting my third, due 13 October! So excited, but very nervous as i've had 4 m/c. Hoping to get through the next few weeks ok.
> 
> I've got a full feeling in my abdomen, sore (.)(.) and a really stuffy nose, but other than that feel fine.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and look forward to getting to know you all xxxx
> 
> I want to join in too! and you are due on the exact same date as me! :D hee hee xxClick to expand...


Oct 13 for me too :) First scan feb 20!


----------



## AshleyLK

Does anyone else feel like time is at a snails pace right now? I am just counting down the days to the first scan and it seems never ending !


----------



## twokiddos

The 13th is a very popular EDD!!!! And, yes, Ashley... time is just crawling by! I think I need a nap!!


----------



## Lisa40

Thats a very early scan you have Ashley... mine wont be until about 12 weeks they said so another 7 weeks yet... time is going to go sooo slowly!


----------



## AshleyLK

Lisa40 said:


> Thats a very early scan you have Ashley... mine wont be until about 12 weeks they said so another 7 weeks yet... time is going to go sooo slowly!

My goodness I couldn't wait that long! I would be in agony lol. I thought two weeks was rough. , that Puts it in perspective!


----------



## leoniebabey

oh i am feeling terrible :(


----------



## opaque1997

AshleyLK said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Thats a very early scan you have Ashley... mine wont be until about 12 weeks they said so another 7 weeks yet... time is going to go sooo slowly!
> 
> My goodness I couldn't wait that long! I would be in agony lol. I thought two weeks was rough. , that Puts it in perspective!Click to expand...

My scan will be at 10 weeks - I THOUGHT I was getting one around 7 weeks - had a good cry when that rug got yanked out from under me.. but I'm powering through - only 4 more weeks to go... sigh


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Leonie, I'm sorry you don't feel good - It'll all be worth it in the end! :thumbup:

& I've been researching private scans & I can have one from 7 weeks for only £75 so I think I'm going to have to do that. I just don;t think I could bear waiting until 12 weeks to see if everything is where it should be. I know that gives no guarantees but it'll certainly help me relax a little if things are progressing as they should!


----------



## Jenba

I cannot stop EATING!! I literally do not seem to ever be full! What is that about! Took me ages to get to sleep last night as my heart is beating so hard my whole body seems to shake! Taking it all as good things tho, means my little bean is growing :D Although nearly passing out in the kitchen last night was not so amusing! Got the same sort of thing happen with my son this early on (well 7 weeks pg) just hope it doesnt happen whilst i'm in the street or at work lol


----------



## 3outnumbered

twokiddos said:


> The 13th is a very popular EDD!!!! And, yes, Ashley... time is just crawling by! I think I need a nap!!

yeh, crawling .....yah! for a nap! i wish!




Jenba said:


> I cannot stop EATING!! I literally do not seem to ever be full! What is that about! Took me ages to get to sleep last night as my heart is beating so hard my whole body seems to shake! Taking it all as good things tho, means my little bean is growing :D Although nearly passing out in the kitchen last night was not so amusing! Got the same sort of thing happen with my son this early on (well 7 weeks pg) just hope it doesnt happen whilst i'm in the street or at work lol

i have only felt light headed and at home fortunatly, no dont fancy fainting on the street.
:wacko:

trying not to eat everything in sight too!

went to Bluewater, tummy rumbiling so thought i know a nice fruit smoothy, got that then saw KFC and thought ok popcorn chicken wont hurt either!

oh dear! that was two hours ago and you guessed it i am hungry again!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Jenba

I have just had a banana and some bombay mix and I am already thinking about the stir fry we're having for tea! Its mental! Was watching Nigella cooking knuckle of pork on tele yesterday and my mouth was watering SO much! Ridiculous lol I will be the size of an elephant at this rate lol


----------



## leoniebabey

Just had to make LO some tea. the smell of it is making me want to vom :(


----------



## opaque1997

My hungry comes and goes - some days I eat everything in sight and other days I can only eat small meals until dinner.. then I normally am more hungry..


----------



## Jenba

leoniebabey said:


> Just had to make LO some tea. the smell of it is making me want to vom :(

Sorry to hear you're so poorly! You're basically the complete opposite to me :blush: Hope it passes soon :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

leoniebabey said:


> Just had to make LO some tea. the smell of it is making me want to vom :(


i did that made salmon for the family yesterday, after dinner, i told oh to scrap all the plates in the bin and empty the bin outside.

and then i came out the bathroom.

:wacko:


----------



## lilosmom

lazybum09 said:


> morning ladies. im due 3rd October, so im 5 weeks 1 day today, this is my 3rd pregnancy got a dd who is 2.5years and i had a miscarriage at 5 weeks in November so still anxious, having an early scan on the 13th, hope all ladies are well and not suffering too much. be nice to talk to you all x

I too have a LO just under 2.5 and due Oct 3rd. Had a chemical in Oct so very similar situation. Have my early scan booked Feb 13th as well. Good luck to you!


----------



## Indi84

Well I made it through the day! I didn't get a lunch break till 2pm which made me feel a bit sick, but seemed to help with the umm issue! Got home and let it all out lol! My poor husband, but he's taking it all in his stride. Blimey one shift at work (stand on my feet all day) and I could go to bed! 
I've booked an early scan, it's £99 around here but it's going to be my valentines present from DH :D I'm getting it done at nine weeks, because I wanted to be able to hear a heartbeat! If everything is well we will take it to my mother in laws after to tell her the news!


----------



## opaque1997

Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...


----------



## bobo5901

So today I am starting to feel better. Just had a stomach flu. The whole house got it. Couldn't keep anything down. Probably felt worse cause of pregnancy. Even if I didn't want to, I kept forcing myself to drink liquids and eat crackers. My son now has it, and I feel terrible for him,meh can't seem to shake it.


----------



## AshleyLK

opaque1997 said:


> Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...

If you are paying, I don't see any reason why you couldn't get a scan. I could get several scans if I wanted its just going to cost out of pocket- maybe you should look into a different obgyn if they are not doing as you request? (im in the states as well)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

opaque1997 said:


> Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...

Are you near the border? You could always book one and drive to Canada for it, we've got private clinics everywhere for that.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Jenba said:


> I cannot stop EATING!! I literally do not seem to ever be full! What is that about! Took me ages to get to sleep last night as my heart is beating so hard my whole body seems to shake! Taking it all as good things tho, means my little bean is growing :D Although nearly passing out in the kitchen last night was not so amusing! Got the same sort of thing happen with my son this early on (well 7 weeks pg) just hope it doesnt happen whilst i'm in the street or at work lol

I've been like that today & last night- only just eaten a huge meal & I'd be hungry again!! Yesterday I felt sick & didn't want to eat but forced something down & felt so much better, so I went out & bought snackajacks to munch on throughout the day, which seems to have solved the problem for today- but I'm worried I'm gonna get sooo fat because I just keep eating!! Ha ha ha.

Although they're only 50calories each & my app said we should have 300 extra so as long as I don't have more than 6 I should be ok...!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## lilosmom

Whew, if pregnancy isn't tiring enough, keeping up with all these posts is for sure! Was away for the weekend and you ladies wrote a novel while I was gone. 
Spent the weekend with SIL and BIL and had to break the news as my SIL's first question when we walked in the door was "can I get you a drink?". They know we've been trying for a while so I'm sure it was her way of trying to get the good news. Told my sister before we left as I wanted her to be the first to know. It's nice to share some good news for a change. 
Both my LO and I got sick from being away as my twin nephews had colds and passed it along to us so it's a pajama day at our house today. Hopefully we'll feel better soon. Oh, to all you ladies thinking there may be two beans in there, get LOTS of rest now... I wouldn't wish two babies on anyone after seeing first hand what a difficult time my SIL had with hers.
I have no helpful hints to keep busy, we're doing tons of renos on our house so that occupies a lot of down time for me plus having a two year old leaves not much free time. 
OH and I have DTD already :blush: but it's hard to go from every day or every other day to none at all. 
Other than that all I want to do is sleep and eat, and eat, and eat some more. I gained 35 lbs with my first and have a feeling this next one will be a bit more. Maybe things will taper off soon?
Anyway, better quit now, have added to our post enough. Good luck with all you ladies and I hope there are more ladies to join soon - October's going to be a busy month!


----------



## Miss Broody

I agree with you all about time going so slowly, i think we will have to give in and book an early scan - i am going to go nuts if i have to wait till 12 weeks!!! DH is hoping we get one at 11.5 weeks or 11 as we are going to see his Mum at 11.5 weeks and it would be nice to have a scan to tell her!

I would love to tell my best friends already but DH has forbidden it!! Hoping he'll let me nearer 12 weeks, its stupid because they will know by then anyway its not hard to work out, so i might as well tell them! 

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've got 3 weeks 2 days until my first midwife appointment, and about 5-8 weeks for my scan, dependin when they fit me in!! So wishing this 'unsafe' time to go quicker!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Indi84 said:


> Good morning everyone! Can you pleased wish me luck? I have my shift back at work (retail) since I found out about my pumpkin, and my main pregnancy symptom so far is... farting! :blush:
> I am not normally a 'gassy' type person but oh my goodness as it come on full force! Any hints? It's a tiny shop, no where to run! I went to my mother in laws for lunch on Sunday and had to keep it in (haven't told her yet, plus it's horrible!) and I was in agony, had to leave early!
> This pregnancy lark is not sexy! Anyone else got this problem?

I had this problem , it seems to be easing now though xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I told work today, only work in a small nursery so i don't mind them knowing, also i have been so grumpy and emotional, and sick, that they would have guessed soon anyway.

is anyone having difficulty with sleeping, for the last two nights i woke about every hour from 2 am.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

For me it's different every day. Some days I don't really feel like eating at all, others I could keep eating a fair bit. No real cravings, just hard to please me, I just don't know what will satisfy :) still tired every day, up consistently every night from 3-6 am tossing and turning. I pee a lot now, it's only going to get worse. Still stuffy and having post nasal drip, yuk.


----------



## opaque1997

Hopeful42nd said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...
> 
> Are you near the border? You could always book one and drive to Canada for it, we've got private clinics everywhere for that.Click to expand...

I am near the border and might just consider this - I have a release from my doc as I thought I was getting one through a trail - but at this point - I've kind of resigned myself to waiting :)


----------



## TFSGirl

I feel like absolute vomitty crap today... :( Have had to force every meal I have had down my gullet. And I would like to sleep for a week right now. Called in sick for work for only the second time ever, I absolutely could NOT get out of bed today....


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've just eaten my tea and I'm so hungry already!!


----------



## twokiddos

I WANT ICE CREAM!!!!!! lol Can't imagine actually eating it though.


----------



## leoniebabey

I dont know how you ladies can eat a meal, i can barely stomach a few crackers


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

I'm stocking up on food now before I start feeling ill haha! 

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i'm sat eating a bag of haribo sours mmmm


----------



## TFSGirl

leoniebabey said:


> I dont know how you ladies can eat a meal, i can barely stomach a few crackers

When I said meals, this was pretty much what I meant. I ate like 5 tablespoons of yogurt for breakfast and some crackers and a little avocado and turkey for lunch. Almost puked it up. It's ridiculous.


----------



## bobo5901

TFSGirl said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> I dont know how you ladies can eat a meal, i can barely stomach a few crackers
> 
> When I said meals, this was pretty much what I meant. I ate like 5 tablespoons of yogurt for breakfast and some crackers and a little avocado and turkey for lunch. Almost puked it up. It's ridiculous.Click to expand...

See if your doctor can prescribe diclectin. It's safe for pregnancies and helps reduce nausea.


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:

:rofl: with a saying like that, am you from the midlands? 


Just waiting for DH to finish tea, I'm marvin!!
Got the spicy going on again, I can't get enough!
Reggae reggae chicken with Stir fry noodles and vegs **drooool**


----------



## Mrs.B.

princess_1991 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:
> 
> :rofl: with a saying like that, am you from the midlands?
> 
> 
> Just waiting for DH to finish tea, I'm marvin!!
> Got the spicy going on again, I can't get enough!
> Reggae reggae chicken with Stir fry noodles and vegs **drooool**Click to expand...

Lol, no I'm down south! 

I'm into spicy too!!


----------



## Indi84

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I told work today, only work in a small nursery so i don't mind them knowing, also i have been so grumpy and emotional, and sick, that they would have guessed soon anyway.
> 
> is anyone having difficulty with sleeping, for the last two nights i woke about every hour from 2 am.

Me! I haven't slept properly in days, I'm quite sore and crampy at night so struggling to get to sleep, and am waking up before my alarm each morning.


----------



## Alandsa

shinystar: ooh is that ready steady book something you can get anywhere or to buy? i have been reading the pregnancy bible and its a lot to take in. although still find myself searching the net for others answers lol

bbgoosebumps: hehe :holly: goosy boobs lol ;)



Nurse1980 said:


> Does anyone know our rights on attending ante natal appointments?
> 
> I work full time and split my hours into 4 days and have a early finish at 2pm one day. My first appointment is at 10.30am and my boss has said I will have to work my 2 pm finish later in the day instead. So for example I would work from 12.30-5 having had my app in the morning.
> 
> Any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks

do you work for the NHS at all? im sure that employers need to protect time for you



Jenba said:


> Took me ages to get to sleep last night as my heart is beating so hard my whole body seems to shake! Taking it all as good things tho, means my little bean is growing :D Although nearly passing out in the kitchen last night was not so amusing! Got the same sort of thing happen with my son this early on (well 7 weeks pg) just hope it doesnt happen whilst i'm in the street or at work lol

yes Im having this too, its a bit freaky at night as i can actually hear my heart beating fast. also noticed some irregular palpitations too but i understand that's quite normal. i also sometimes have little shooting pains in my heart too, not sure what that is

AFM - my lines are loads darker yey!! almost as dark as the control line today yippee! thats a relief. although started to have bleeding again today (literally a few drops of blood after doing a no2) then no more. im just telling myself its going to be okay *fingers crossed*


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs.B. said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:
> 
> :rofl: with a saying like that, am you from the midlands?
> 
> 
> Just waiting for DH to finish tea, I'm marvin!!
> Got the spicy going on again, I can't get enough!
> Reggae reggae chicken with Stir fry noodles and vegs **drooool**Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, no I'm down south!
> 
> I'm into spicy too!!Click to expand...

I've only ever heard that saying round here, but tbf we call it a "scabby oss" :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

no we say scabby horse up north too,


----------



## Dawnlouise30

off to bed, so tired..... really need to sleep through this evening xxx


----------



## Shineystar

Alandsa, it's an NHS Scotland book, I do know you can get most of the info online, I'll find you the link :)

Well I've had some day, very productive day at work, feeling good then went to the shop on way home and took a funny turn, went hot and clammy and sort of light headed and weak feeling. This has happened to me in the past and the doc could never figure it out, I imagine it's low blood glucose (I'm not diabetic but I guess it's similar to a slight hypo) I also crave sweet food when it happens, which usually helps, but didn't help as much this time. Felt a bit better but not quite right. I can't just keep pigging out on choccy bars when I feel a bit squiffy! 

Now that I've had dinner I'm feeling really queasy, I really hope this isn't the start of it, but on the plus side at least it seems to be later in the day which Is a bit more practical I guess!

However we have booked a week in the sun for mid march :happydance:


----------



## Shineystar

https://www.readysteadybaby.org.uk/

Obv some specifics to scotland but I ound it very informative :)


----------



## Lucky7s

opaque1997 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...
> 
> Are you near the border? You could always book one and drive to Canada for it, we've got private clinics everywhere for that.Click to expand...
> 
> I am near the border and might just consider this - I have a release from my doc as I thought I was getting one through a trail - but at this point - I've kind of resigned myself to waiting :)Click to expand...

Opaque that's weird.. I'm in the US and my obgyn has me coming in at 8 weeks. Did you ask if you can go in for 8 week scan?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Shineystar- exciting about a holiday to look forward to! :)

We have a few days in Bath booked for the Easter Hols, & DH has half term off with me next week which we're both really looking forward to :) Nothing booked, just some us time! :)

It's nice to have some things to look forward to other than pregnancy landmarks- hopefully will help time go a little faster/give you other things to look forward to!! lol

I feel a bit strange having registered online with the midwife- just gotta wait for them to contact me between 8 & 10 weeks...! Seems like so long away to actually talk to a real person!! Think I will sneakily speak to the nurse when I get my flu jab next monday... & we're considering getting an early scan as it's only £50 from 6 weeks & £70 from 10 near us, so might go for that depending when we get our first scan with the NHS!!

xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

:cry:AFM - I'm not hungry, or at least I don't know what it is I want. I've been eating really healthy.. seeing a nutritionist before I got bfp and I will continue because I don't want to gain to much wait. I eat every 3 hours healthy small meals, and right now I can't stomach the thought of eating my snacks. I just want a big burrito with cheese... lol 
something cheesy.. but I can't do it. I can't.. i can not eat that crap.. I have to stick to my healthy food..:cry:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Alandsa said:


> shinystar: ooh is that ready steady book something you can get anywhere or to buy? i have been reading the pregnancy bible and its a lot to take in. although still find myself searching the net for others answers lol
> 
> bbgoosebumps: hehe :holly: goosy boobs lol ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse1980 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know our rights on attending ante natal appointments?
> 
> I work full time and split my hours into 4 days and have a early finish at 2pm one day. My first appointment is at 10.30am and my boss has said I will have to work my 2 pm finish later in the day instead. So for example I would work from 12.30-5 having had my app in the morning.
> 
> Any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> do you work for the NHS at all? im sure that employers need to protect time for you
> 
> 
> 
> Jenba said:
> 
> 
> Took me ages to get to sleep last night as my heart is beating so hard my whole body seems to shake! Taking it all as good things tho, means my little bean is growing :D Although nearly passing out in the kitchen last night was not so amusing! Got the same sort of thing happen with my son this early on (well 7 weeks pg) just hope it doesnt happen whilst i'm in the street or at work lolClick to expand...
> 
> yes Im having this too, its a bit freaky at night as i can actually hear my heart beating fast. also noticed some irregular palpitations too but i understand that's quite normal. i also sometimes have little shooting pains in my heart too, not sure what that is
> 
> AFM - my lines are loads darker yey!! almost as dark as the control line today yippee! thats a relief. although started to have bleeding again today (literally a few drops of blood after doing a no2) then no more. im just telling myself its going to be okay *fingers crossed*Click to expand...

TMI - are you sure you know where the blood is coming from? if it happens after no2? you know another joy to pregnancy is having farmer giles (piles)
:dohh:



Shineystar said:


> Alandsa, it's an NHS Scotland book, I do know you can get most of the info online, I'll find you the link :)
> 
> Well I've had some day, very productive day at work, feeling good then went to the shop on way home and took a funny turn, went hot and clammy and sort of light headed and weak feeling. This has happened to me in the past and the doc could never figure it out, I imagine it's low blood glucose (I'm not diabetic but I guess it's similar to a slight hypo) I also crave sweet food when it happens, which usually helps, but didn't help as much this time. Felt a bit better but not quite right. I can't just keep pigging out on choccy bars when I feel a bit squiffy!
> 
> Now that I've had dinner I'm feeling really queasy, I really hope this isn't the start of it, but on the plus side at least it seems to be later in the day which Is a bit more practical I guess!
> 
> However we have booked a week in the sun for mid march :happydance:

the hols sound like a good idea, went to book hol to ireland to see family mid march, then realised it was around when my scan should be due, so didnt book it, have you had your scan date through already?


----------



## Nurse1980

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:

I feel exactly the same!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Nurse1980 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:
> 
> I feel exactly the same!Click to expand...

Its weird isn't it! I dont want to eat and eat and pile on more weight! but its all I want to do :haha:


----------



## dailensmummy

Feanorous said:


> There are alot for the 13th! :)
> 
> I need a friend with EDD 14th...
> 
> I think I am going to tell my close friend tonight. She has a 10 week old daughter so it will be nice to talk to her about it. I'm not telling family yet though and OH isn't a big talker and he will only get excited when he actually see's that there is a baby (fingers crossed!).
> 
> Hey, I've been trying to get a ticker in my sig but for some reason when I copy and paste it it just doesn't work...any ideas?
> x

my edd is the 14th!!!!


----------



## mazndave

Wow, how many posts??!! Think this thread should be renamed 'precious pumpkins and their mouthy mothers'!!!

Unfortunately I'm with the ones that can't seem to get enough food inside them, rather than the ones that can't eat! I could do with losing a few pounds so this incessant hunger isn't going to do much good! I'll be the size of a whale by the time baby is here! Just going to have to try to snack on all good stuff and avoid crisps and stodge which is what I really want.

I booked my private scan today - 4th March so I'll be 9 weeks, unless midwife decides to date it on LMP rather than my known ovulation date & then I'll be about 9+3/4. Can't wait, hopefully all will be well and then we can do the big reveal on Mothers day! It cost £69 which I didn't think was too bad.

xx


----------



## opaque1997

Lucky7s said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...
> 
> Are you near the border? You could always book one and drive to Canada for it, we've got private clinics everywhere for that.Click to expand...
> 
> I am near the border and might just consider this - I have a release from my doc as I thought I was getting one through a trail - but at this point - I've kind of resigned myself to waiting :)Click to expand...
> 
> Opaque that's weird.. I'm in the US and my obgyn has me coming in at 8 weeks. Did you ask if you can go in for 8 week scan?Click to expand...


They said the earliest they'd see me is 8 weeks and they don't have an appt. I'm being picky about my doc because in the long run she is who I want to deliver (or at least be primary) and at the hospital I want to be at.. I go in really at like 9+6 or 9+3 depending on what date you buy into.. I just thought I'd go in and get bloodwork when I first found out - so finding out it was soooo long from a BFP... :wacko:


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered, I've not got my scan date but had been planning holiday for a while so I'm just going to let mw know at my booking in appt, need something to break this long wait up, and keep me sane! 

I can't wait to see all the early scan pics as we are all so close together it will be nice to know what it might look like for the rest of us who can't get early scans :)


----------



## dailensmummy

booked my doc appointment 7th march!! dont know how long it will take to get in for an u/s prob about 12 weeks! cant wait to see my lil punkin!!


----------



## Lucky7s

opaque1997 said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo jealous - as far as I know in the states there isn't anywhere to go and pay for an early scan ...
> 
> Are you near the border? You could always book one and drive to Canada for it, we've got private clinics everywhere for that.Click to expand...
> 
> I am near the border and might just consider this - I have a release from my doc as I thought I was getting one through a trail - but at this point - I've kind of resigned myself to waiting :)Click to expand...
> 
> Opaque that's weird.. I'm in the US and my obgyn has me coming in at 8 weeks. Did you ask if you can go in for 8 week scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the earliest they'd see me is 8 weeks and they don't have an appt. I'm being picky about my doc because in the long run she is who I want to deliver (or at least be primary) and at the hospital I want to be at.. I go in really at like 9+6 or 9+3 depending on what date you buy into.. I just thought I'd go in and get bloodwork when I first found out - so finding out it was soooo long from a BFP... :wacko:Click to expand...

bummer! but 9 weeks is still early.. some ladies are waiting till 12 weeks. 
can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## opaque1997

Lucky7s said:


> bummer! but 9 weeks is still early.. some ladies are waiting till 12 weeks.
> can't wait! :happydance:

soooo true! I'm trying to remember that - I've also ordered a doppler - though I know likely I won't be able to hear anything on it until 12 weeks -it will be a fun game to play until the ultra sound (well and after too)

I'm looking forward to letting my parents hear on the doppler - I don't think they've been to any of the ultra sounds with my brother - sis in law - and I do not think my mom had any with me..


----------



## Luckie3

HEY LADIES I'M SO EXCITED I'VE CACULATED MY DUE DATE TO BE OCT.2-6. WOO-HOO FOR OCTOBER!! xx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls, any idea when these cramping pains are suppose to stop? There driving me bonkers!


----------



## DreamingBaby

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls, any idea when these cramping pains are suppose to stop? There driving me bonkers!

I'd like them to stop too! 
They seem to come on more at night


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do you ladies get the sharp pains from moving too fast? I have been the past three days.


----------



## AshleyLK

Hopeful42nd said:


> Do you ladies get the sharp pains from moving too fast? I have been the past three days.

I find, for me, it is excessive movement, stress, or temperature fluctuations (shivering) will prompt the itty bitty pains. Maybe I'm strange?!


----------



## princess_1991

DreamingBaby said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls, any idea when these cramping pains are suppose to stop? There driving me bonkers!
> 
> I'd like them to stop too!
> They seem to come on more at nightClick to expand...

Yep and me, I occasionally get them first thing in the morning too, I think it's when I'm lying flat but I can't lie on my side at the minute I get pins and needles or cramp in my legs, didn't think I'd need one this early but I'm thinking of getting one of those L shape body pillows to see if that gets me comfy :shrug:
Any one had one in their previous pregnancies, did it help you get comfy/take strain off your body?


----------



## Miss Broody

On the eating, not that much has changed for me, I do find breakfast hard as feel hungry and sick at same time!!! But rest of the day so far I'm ok. Still very early days for me though compared to some of you ladies.

I have been getting mild cramps in the middle the whole time, which I am ok with, but last night out of the blue I got a very sharp stabbing aim about 2 seconds long on one side - OMG it hurt so much, and really scared me!! There was just one, nothing since! Has anyone else felt anything like this?

Thanks for the earlier comments from some of you on sleeping with sore boobs, I am going to go shopping this weekend and get some cotton non under wired bras! 

Xx


----------



## dailensmummy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Do you ladies get the sharp pains from moving too fast? I have been the past three days.

i get them from sitting down to standing if i do it too fast!


----------



## PG5K

princess_1991 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm not having sickness tho, just hunger and fatigue! I could eat a scabby horse :haha:
> 
> :rofl: with a saying like that, am you from the midlands?
> 
> 
> Just waiting for DH to finish tea, I'm marvin!!
> Got the spicy going on again, I can't get enough!
> Reggae reggae chicken with Stir fry noodles and vegs **drooool**Click to expand...

Haha, I'm from the midlands! I'm sure I come out with slang sometimes but I do try and write proper.


----------



## Lisa40

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup: By the sounds of things I think so far I've been quite lucky not to feel ill... I'm just hungry and eating everything in sight.

:pizza: :drool: :blush:


----------



## Indi84

In a weird way I want to start feeling sick, feels like it would mean everything is working ok! 
Think I'm just in disbelief at the the moment, I had it stuck in my head that it would take us ages, and now it's happening after three months I can't get over how lucky and blessed we're feeling! Did anyone else catch quicker then they thought they would, or did you have to try for ages and feel like they have a miracle baby?


----------



## Lisa40

I definately feel like I have a miracle baby... they basically told us that with OH :spermy: issues then it would be unlikely that we would ever concieve naturally... :shock:

So glad that you haven't had to wait long though, it's the most frustrating pain in the world when it's something that most other people seem to be able to manage & you just can't lol!

xx


----------



## Incubus

Hi everyone :flower: 

How's everybody today?? 

We had an early night last night but as soon as I got into bed I started with tummy cramps, they weren't painful I was just aware of them. Didn't wake up until 10am so had an 11 hour sleep, oops! 

My boob soreness is starting to go a little but they seem to be getting bigger already :wacko:

I have my first appointment with Dr at 4:50pm today! Anyone know what to expect?


----------



## leoniebabey

Sooo fricking ill, I keep telling myself the sickness is a good sign and it will all be worth it but man I feel so bad. Tried some crackers this morning but I ended up being sick I've barely ate in days. 
On a lighter note I get my cast off my wrist today so :) about that


----------



## dailensmummy

Incubus said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> How's everybody today??
> 
> We had an early night last night but as soon as I got into bed I started with tummy cramps, they weren't painful I was just aware of them. Didn't wake up until 10am so had an 11 hour sleep, oops!
> 
> My boob soreness is starting to go a little but they seem to be getting bigger already :wacko:
> 
> I have my first appointment with Dr at 4:50pm today! Anyone know what to expect?

all my doc did with my first pregnancy was weigh me, blood pressure, and send me for blood test and refer us to the mid wife service and ultra sound at the hospital but i think my doc is a lil lazy...


----------



## Incubus

dailensmummy said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> How's everybody today??
> 
> We had an early night last night but as soon as I got into bed I started with tummy cramps, they weren't painful I was just aware of them. Didn't wake up until 10am so had an 11 hour sleep, oops!
> 
> My boob soreness is starting to go a little but they seem to be getting bigger already :wacko:
> 
> I have my first appointment with Dr at 4:50pm today! Anyone know what to expect?
> 
> all my doc did with my first pregnancy was weigh me, blood pressure, and send me for blood test and refer us to the mid wife service and ultra sound at the hospital but i think my doc is a lil lazy...Click to expand...

Thanks, 

Yeah I don't have the best Dr either, I've only seen him a couple of times and hes asks you to diagnose yourself :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

lol my doc didn't even do that. They asked when my last period was & gave me a EDD which I'd alreday worked out, gave me a booklet to read & said they'd be in touch at between 8-12 weeks... & that was it! So just gotta wait lol!

x


----------



## lazybum09

lilosmom said:


> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies. im due 3rd October, so im 5 weeks 1 day today, this is my 3rd pregnancy got a dd who is 2.5years and i had a miscarriage at 5 weeks in November so still anxious, having an early scan on the 13th, hope all ladies are well and not suffering too much. be nice to talk to you all x
> 
> I too have a LO just under 2.5 and due Oct 3rd. Had a chemical in Oct so very similar situation. Have my early scan booked Feb 13th as well. Good luck to you!Click to expand...


i too am having an early scan on 13th too. how you feeling with a toddler, my dd is really good and a good sleeper . x


----------



## x melanie x

Wow so many posts!!
My appetite doesn't seem to have changed much yet, although I am craving cinamon waffles!!

I would consider this baby, if it all works out to be a 'miracle' baby. I have two beautiful boys, when my youngest was 6 months old, my OH had a vasectomy. The day after we discovered I was pregnant, but unfortunately suffered my first m/c a few weeks later. By then, we had got used to the idea of having a third, and were devasted. Obviously it was too late for us to try again. After much soul searching my husband had a reversal in November 2009. We have been trying since then and i have had three more m/c's Over Christmas we decided enough was enough and that we would stop trying. I had a second interview for a fantastic job last week as i was going to go back to concentrating on my career. The morning of the interview I found out i was pregnant. I haven't heard about the job yet, but obviously can't accept it if I do get it. I just hope i don't suffer a 5th m/c as that would be so cruel. My life is never straight forward!!

I'm so excited and praying this works out xx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Melanie - I hope everything works out for you, why wouldn't you be able to take the job if it was offered? You don't have to tell them for a while yet, I mean what if you didn't know, you would have taken the job then & they'd just have to deal with it.

xx


----------



## x melanie x

Lisa40 said:


> Oh Melanie - I hope everything works out for you, why wouldn't you be able to take the job if it was offered? You don't have to tell them for a while yet, I mean what if you didn't know, you would have taken the job then & they'd just have to deal with it.
> 
> xx

Thank you!
It's a full-time, very stressful role working all over the Country, so although being preganant and having maternity leave probably wouldn't really be an issue, it would be the fact I would prefer to stay where I am. I work school hours, have loads of flexibility and i'm really close to home. I wouldn't be able to leave my new baby every day all day. I would also feel incredibly bad accepting the job when i'm pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Fair enough, makes more sense for those reasons, although I don't think you should feel bad if you did accept a job when you are pregnant. If they want you because you are the best person for the job then I'm sure they would be happy to wait for a year or 2 for you to come back because of what you would bring to the role over someone else.

You might end up working for them for 20-30 years or more & I'm sure they'd want the best person whether or not they would have to wait a while to get you fully on board (& remember it's the government that pays the maternity pay, unless your company has an extended policy, so they wouldn't be losing out money wise by taking you on).

Anyway, you know what will be best for you & your family I'm sure, but best of luck whatever you decide to do :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x melanie x

thank you... it's a real tough one xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

It is freezing!!!!!!

my LO keeps telling people i have a baby girl in my tummy!

regretting telling him, my pregnancy is turning out to be the worst kept secret.

:wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

Indi84 said:


> In a weird way I want to start feeling sick, feels like it would mean everything is working ok!
> Think I'm just in disbelief at the the moment, I had it stuck in my head that it would take us ages, and now it's happening after three months I can't get over how lucky and blessed we're feeling! Did anyone else catch quicker then they thought they would, or did you have to try for ages and feel like they have a miracle baby?

I feel we have a Miracle baby, I can't have kiddies naturally at all, we did a hell of a lot to get to the ivf stage, I had operation after operation and we definately didn't expect the ivf to work first time! 
I'm just so greatful after everything we've been through that we're finally here :cry: 



Lisa40 said:


> lol my doc didn't even do that. They asked when my last period was & gave me a EDD which I'd alreday worked out, gave me a booklet to read & said they'd be in touch at between 8-12 weeks... & that was it! So just gotta wait lol!
> 
> x

My doctor didn't even do that!! 
I told her I took a hpt and she just said oh ok get the midwives number off the receptionist on the way out, the receptionist asked me my due date so it's a good thing I had already worked it out myself! Bloody useless :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, that's crazy your doc's are so distant and lazy. You would think that they would at least take blood pressure, weigh you, estimate dd, leave you a chance to ask any questions you may have, and most importantly ask how you are feeling and adjusting to the pregnancy. Now my doctor doesn't seem so bad. Her bedside manner used to be piss poor when I was younger, but she has improved a lot over the years. I should mention my doc delivered me, so she's known me since birth :) they don't deliver anymore (family docs) they refer you to an OB at approx 28-30 weeks for the remainder. I lnow I would like a new OB this time as last time in the final days i felt ignored. He had a end ultrasound and knew I was having a big boy but didn't induce me a bit early for less chance of an issue with delivery like he originally told me he would do, I ended up with a c section :( and a 9 lb baby boy :)

AFM I woke at 3 AM again, but this time felt super nauseous! I had to get up and have to y glass of milk so as not to have an empty stomach, worked perfectly and I was back to sleep in no time. It's the best nights sleep I've had in weeks! Woke at 7 am and delt with LO then up for real at 8 am.


----------



## princess_1991

Yep i thought they would have asked me how i felt etc, she didnt even say congrats :blush:
the receptionist did tho!

ive posted a poll in my sig girls, feel free to vote, its just for fun :thumbup:


----------



## Incubus

Woop have viewings of 3 houses booked for Friday and a lady is calling me back soon about another 2, feeling a little calmer about the house situation now.

Just been having a look through the nhs pregnancy pages and apparently I'm at a higher risk of getting pregnancy diabetes as my little sister is a type 1 diabetic so hopefully the Dr will explain a bit more about that to me today!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Incubus said:


> Woop have viewings of 3 houses booked for Friday and a lady is calling me back soon about another 2, feeling a little calmer about the house situation now.
> 
> Just been having a look through the nhs pregnancy pages and apparently I'm at a higher risk of getting pregnancy diabetes as my little sister is a type 1 diabetic so hopefully the Dr will explain a bit more about that to me today!

I almost had gestational diabeties with my first. It's normally easily controlled with diet. Small meals/snacks every 2-3 hours, small amounts of carbs ( make sure they are whole grain) and little to no sweets. It's hard but you can do it, if it's not in the house your not as tempted. Also your heavier carb products like bread your body can better process later in the day.
What amazed me was how everything has carbs, like salad dressings, fruits and most veggies. Portion control and balancing the carbs with protein is key.


----------



## Feanorous

Is anyone else feeling the cold really badly? It is freezing here today. i went out at lunch time and I was shaking so much, I couldn't stop it!
Everyone else in my office is always boiling so I am sat here with my scarf and gloves on. 

Still no symptoms here.
Went for second blood test today, should have the results tomorrow :)

x


----------



## Incubus

Hopeful42nd said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Woop have viewings of 3 houses booked for Friday and a lady is calling me back soon about another 2, feeling a little calmer about the house situation now.
> 
> Just been having a look through the nhs pregnancy pages and apparently I'm at a higher risk of getting pregnancy diabetes as my little sister is a type 1 diabetic so hopefully the Dr will explain a bit more about that to me today!
> 
> I almost had gestational diabeties with my first. It's normally easily controlled with diet. Small meals/snacks every 2-3 hours, small amounts of carbs ( make sure they are whole grain) and little to no sweets. It's hard but you can do it, if it's not in the house your not as tempted. Also your heavier carb products like bread your body can better process later in the day.
> What amazed me was how everything has carbs, like salad dressings, fruits and most veggies. Portion control and balancing the carbs with protein is key.Click to expand...

My parents try and keep sweet things out the house (my sisters 14 and had it around 3 years now) but her diet revolves around eating cards, she has to eat loads of them. I suppose they'll just have to keep a check on my blood and see how it goes! Although eating every 2-3hours is no problem right now :haha:



Feanorous said:


> Is anyone else feeling the cold really badly? It is freezing here today. i went out at lunch time and I was shaking so much, I couldn't stop it!
> Everyone else in my office is always boiling so I am sat here with my scarf and gloves on.
> 
> Still no symptoms here.
> Went for second blood test today, should have the results tomorrow :)
> 
> x

I'm the total opposite, I'm boiling hot, last night I had the windows open when it was -4 outside :shrug:

I don't have a great deal of symptoms either, my achy boobs are starting to go back to normal, I'm just eating a crazy amount lol


----------



## opaque1997

Miss Broody said:


> last night out of the blue I got a very sharp stabbing aim about 2 seconds long on one side - OMG it hurt so much, and really scared me!!
> Xx


I had this - and then passed some gas and had a bm (tmi sorry but its reality of pregnancy) so I Really think it was gas!


----------



## lilosmom

lazybum09 said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies. im due 3rd October, so im 5 weeks 1 day today, this is my 3rd pregnancy got a dd who is 2.5years and i had a miscarriage at 5 weeks in November so still anxious, having an early scan on the 13th, hope all ladies are well and not suffering too much. be nice to talk to you all x
> 
> I too have a LO just under 2.5 and due Oct 3rd. Had a chemical in Oct so very similar situation. Have my early scan booked Feb 13th as well. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i too am having an early scan on 13th too. how you feeling with a toddler, my dd is really good and a good sleeper . xClick to expand...

My 1st pumpkin (born Oct 30th) is a handful. We're a sick household right now so it's taken her pace down a few notches but she's a very busy girl. It's tiring but my hubby is amazing and as soon as he gets home from work he's happily on the clock. Sleeping is usually good and has been since she was 6 weeks (I'm super lucky). Never wakes during the night and usually gives us 10 to 11 hours plus a few hours nap during the afternoon. She isn't aware yet that I'm pregnant, not sure when we'll start with that but she's been asking for a baby sister for a few months now so I hope she'll be excited when the time comes.

I'm not sure what we'll get to see on the early ultrasound. I never had one with my first, back then you only got one scan at 20 weeks so this is new to me. It seems really early but I guess they know what they're doing. It's pretty exciting regardless. I hope I get to see a little heartbeat!


----------



## JAubrey

So I'm getting really nervous, I am 6 weeks today and I have no major symptoms!! I'm pretty tired and yesterday my nipples were pretty sore but other than that nothing! Is this normal??


----------



## lilosmom

JAubrey said:


> So I'm getting really nervous, I am 6 weeks today and I have no major symptoms!! I'm pretty tired and yesterday my nipples were pretty sore but other than that nothing! Is this normal??

I think anything and everything is normal during pregnancy, everyone is different. I had zero symptoms with my first pregnancy up until around 4 or 5 months and very, very little with this one. Stay positive and just enjoy being pregnant, and hey, you've moved on to a SWEETPEA! :happydance:


----------



## JAubrey

lilosmom said:


> JAubrey said:
> 
> 
> So I'm getting really nervous, I am 6 weeks today and I have no major symptoms!! I'm pretty tired and yesterday my nipples were pretty sore but other than that nothing! Is this normal??
> 
> I think anything and everything is normal during pregnancy, everyone is different. I had zero symptoms with my first pregnancy up until around 4 or 5 months and very, very little with this one. Stay positive and just enjoy being pregnant, and hey, you've moved on to a SWEETPEA! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ok that makes me feel better, I have been half tempted to go get another pregnancy test just to make sure it still says positive!! 
I know! Very excited to have a sweetpea!!


----------



## opaque1997

From what I've read / heard - its not abnormal - being tired and sore nipples are symptoms!


----------



## Jocr

Yes im freezing until about 10.30pm. Im sat here at work with a body warmer on all day and last night I had a scarf and blanket over me until late.
Let us know what the blood test says.

AFM - 
My symptoms are still very sore boobs, cramping on and off and starving after dinner. Day time Im eating or feeling 'normal' but night time can get palpertations and fast heart rate like a few of the others. :sleep:I woke up at 4am this morning (so worse then the 6am's ive been having snce BFP) and it took over an hour to go back to sleep - my mind just starts racing.

Talking of fast hearr rate my newish shit of a boss :growlmad: has been stressing me out big time today always on my case. I am telling him tomorow that I am preggers in the hope that he backs off me a bit (but I doubt he will).
I try really hard not to let stress of work get to me and wish I could just leave and afford to be off and concentrate on doing eveything I can to keep my baby happy & healthy.
I dont know why some people are on such a power trip.






Feanorous said:


> Is anyone else feeling the cold really badly? It is freezing here today. i went out at lunch time and I was shaking so much, I couldn't stop it!
> Everyone else in my office is always boiling so I am sat here with my scarf and gloves on.
> 
> Still no symptoms here.
> Went for second blood test today, should have the results tomorrow :)
> 
> x


----------



## Lisa40

Aww Jocr, sorry you have a shitty boss. MIne has been amazing but then she's a woman so maybe that's why.

Just try not to let anything work related get to you, just think in about 6-7 months you wont have to go in for a while hehe :yipee:

xx


----------



## Nurse1980

Indi84 said:


> In a weird way I want to start feeling sick, feels like it would mean everything is working ok!
> Think I'm just in disbelief at the the moment, I had it stuck in my head that it would take us ages, and now it's happening after three months I can't get over how lucky and blessed we're feeling! Did anyone else catch quicker then they thought they would, or did you have to try for ages and feel like they have a miracle baby?

We got caught our first month of trying and we only bd once!!
Very surprised as Im 32.


----------



## Jenba

Nurse1980 said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> In a weird way I want to start feeling sick, feels like it would mean everything is working ok!
> Think I'm just in disbelief at the the moment, I had it stuck in my head that it would take us ages, and now it's happening after three months I can't get over how lucky and blessed we're feeling! Did anyone else catch quicker then they thought they would, or did you have to try for ages and feel like they have a miracle baby?
> 
> We got caught our first month of trying and we only bd once!!
> Very surprised as Im 32.Click to expand...

We got caught on our first month too! Really big surprise as we were not BD'ing as much as some of the lady's on the thread I stalked were lol So pleased though :D


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

princess_1991 said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> In a weird way I want to start feeling sick, feels like it would mean everything is working ok!
> Think I'm just in disbelief at the the moment, I had it stuck in my head that it would take us ages, and now it's happening after three months I can't get over how lucky and blessed we're feeling! Did anyone else catch quicker then they thought they would, or did you have to try for ages and feel like they have a miracle baby?
> 
> I feel we have a Miracle baby, I can't have kiddies naturally at all, we did a hell of a lot to get to the ivf stage, I had operation after operation and we definately didn't expect the ivf to work first time!
> I'm just so greatful after everything we've been through that we're finally here :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> lol my doc didn't even do that. They asked when my last period was & gave me a EDD which I'd alreday worked out, gave me a booklet to read & said they'd be in touch at between 8-12 weeks... & that was it! So just gotta wait lol!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor didn't even do that!!
> I told her I took a hpt and she just said oh ok get the midwives number off the receptionist on the way out, the receptionist asked me my due date so it's a good thing I had already worked it out myself! Bloody useless :dohh:Click to expand...

My doc didn't even do THAT!! I didn't even get an appointment! Rang to make one & the receptionist said I shouldn't make an appoinent with the doc I should call the midwife on the number she gave, I thought fair enough don't mind who I speak to, but number went to recorded message telling me to register online & they will contact me between 8 & 10 weeks! So I haven't even spoken to anyone let alone seen them or been given a pack!!! Feel a bit lost tbh!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> Yes im freezing until about 10.30pm. Im sat here at work with a body warmer on all day and last night I had a scarf and blanket over me until late.
> Let us know what the blood test says.
> 
> AFM -
> My symptoms are still very sore boobs, cramping on and off and starving after dinner. Day time Im eating or feeling 'normal' but night time can get palpertations and fast heart rate like a few of the others. :sleep:I woke up at 4am this morning (so worse then the 6am's ive been having snce BFP) and it took over an hour to go back to sleep - my mind just starts racing.
> 
> Talking of fast hearr rate my newish shit of a boss :growlmad: has been stressing me out big time today always on my case. I am telling him tomorow that I am preggers in the hope that he backs off me a bit (but I doubt he will).
> I try really hard not to let stress of work get to me and wish I could just leave and afford to be off and concentrate on doing eveything I can to keep my baby happy & healthy.
> I dont know why some people are on such a power trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling the cold really badly? It is freezing here today. i went out at lunch time and I was shaking so much, I couldn't stop it!
> Everyone else in my office is always boiling so I am sat here with my scarf and gloves on.
> 
> Still no symptoms here.
> Went for second blood test today, should have the results tomorrow :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

yep!! I am really feeling the cold, freezing all the time, its not like me at all!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

JAubrey said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAubrey said:
> 
> 
> So I'm getting really nervous, I am 6 weeks today and I have no major symptoms!! I'm pretty tired and yesterday my nipples were pretty sore but other than that nothing! Is this normal??
> 
> I think anything and everything is normal during pregnancy, everyone is different. I had zero symptoms with my first pregnancy up until around 4 or 5 months and very, very little with this one. Stay positive and just enjoy being pregnant, and hey, you've moved on to a SWEETPEA! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok that makes me feel better, I have been half tempted to go get another pregnancy test just to make sure it still says positive!!
> I know! Very excited to have a sweetpea!!Click to expand...

I am feeling a bit like this ATM- really not much by way of symptoms. I came home yesterday & did an ic test to check it was still positive & it was! Phew! 5 weeks today- but every day has been different!! Lol oh well, if it continues I should be greatful!! Xx


----------



## annabelle29

Wow, there's a lot of pumpkins baking in the oven!! Hope it's not too late for me to join in. My lil pumpkin is due October 15.

After a little over a year of trying, I went on Maca and BAM, got pg that very month. So it's become my miracle herb. I'm still in a little bit of shock b/c honestly, it comes at a terrible time and I just wasn't expecting it after so long of it not working. But I'm thrilled and just have to try and relax and not stress out too much. :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

5_Year_Plan said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> In a weird way I want to start feeling sick, feels like it would mean everything is working ok!
> Think I'm just in disbelief at the the moment, I had it stuck in my head that it would take us ages, and now it's happening after three months I can't get over how lucky and blessed we're feeling! Did anyone else catch quicker then they thought they would, or did you have to try for ages and feel like they have a miracle baby?
> 
> I feel we have a Miracle baby, I can't have kiddies naturally at all, we did a hell of a lot to get to the ivf stage, I had operation after operation and we definately didn't expect the ivf to work first time!
> I'm just so greatful after everything we've been through that we're finally here :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> lol my doc didn't even do that. They asked when my last period was & gave me a EDD which I'd alreday worked out, gave me a booklet to read & said they'd be in touch at between 8-12 weeks... & that was it! So just gotta wait lol!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor didn't even do that!!
> I told her I took a hpt and she just said oh ok get the midwives number off the receptionist on the way out, the receptionist asked me my due date so it's a good thing I had already worked it out myself! Bloody useless :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> My doc didn't even do THAT!! I didn't even get an appointment! Rang to make one & the receptionist said I shouldn't make an appoinent with the doc I should call the midwife on the number she gave, I thought fair enough don't mind who I speak to, but number went to recorded message telling me to register online & they will contact me between 8 & 10 weeks! So I haven't even spoken to anyone let alone seen them or been given a pack!!! Feel a bit lost tbh!! XxClick to expand...

Awww hunny :hugs:

So frustrating isn't it, I mean I know we're not ill & there's nothing to be done at the moment, but you just want it to be recorded somewhere & to get a bit of advice. For all they know you might not be taking folic acid supplements & by giving you no information they are technically putting your baby at risk.

I think doctors presume that we know what we should be doing / eating etc & a lot of us do but I'm sure ther'll be others that needed the information.

But if you have any questions I've found most of the ladies on here very helpful 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

annabelle29 said:


> Wow, there's a lot of pumpkins baking in the oven!! Hope it's not too late for me to join in. My lil pumpkin is due October 15.
> 
> After a little over a year of trying, I went on Maca and BAM, got pg that very month. So it's become my miracle herb. I'm still in a little bit of shock b/c honestly, it comes at a terrible time and I just wasn't expecting it after so long of it not working. But I'm thrilled and just have to try and relax and not stress out too much. :flower:

Welcome :)


----------



## Indi84

That's so nice to hear, some of you getting your first try surprises and so many of you with miracle pumpkins! 
What are you doing with work? When are you planning on telling? My job involves standing up all shift and lots of bending/reaching/lifting boxes etc. I work in retail and the shelves are really high and low, so am often on knees or on a stall getting stock. Obv is fine now but think I might find it hard in the future, but I think it's early to say anything?
I'm so pleased there are so many of you to talk with, and all due around the same time!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Lisa40 said:


> Awww hunny :hugs:
> 
> So frustrating isn't it, I mean I know we're not ill & there's nothing to be done at the moment, but you just want it to be recorded somewhere & to get a bit of advice. For all they know you might not be taking folic acid supplements & by giving you no information they are technically putting your baby at risk.
> 
> I think doctors presume that we know what we should be doing / eating etc & a lot of us do but I'm sure ther'll be others that needed the information.
> 
> But if you have any questions I've found most of the ladies on here very helpful
> 
> xxx

Thanks :) Yeah I think I'm doing everything right, & I'm a Science teacher so know all the technical details lol & an avid B&Ber and internet researcher, lol, but it just feels like a bit of an anticlimax!! lol Oh well- hopefully wont feel like that in a few weeks time! :) xxx


----------



## opaque1997

5_Year_Plan said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> My doc didn't even do THAT!! I didn't even get an appointment! Rang to make one & the receptionist said I shouldn't make an appoinent with the doc I should call the midwife on the number she gave, I thought fair enough don't mind who I speak to, but number went to recorded message telling me to register online & they will contact me between 8 & 10 weeks! So I haven't even spoken to anyone let alone seen them or been given a pack!!! Feel a bit lost tbh!! Xx
> 
> YUP! Exactly - I had an appt set up for fertility conversations - got my BFP the day before the appt - they cancelled it and won't see me until after 9 weeks - said - enjoy your time see ya then.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa40

Indi84 said:


> That's so nice to hear, some of you getting your first try surprises and so many of you with miracle pumpkins!
> What are you doing with work? When are you planning on telling? My job involves standing up all shift and lots of bending/reaching/lifting boxes etc. I work in retail and the shelves are really high and low, so am often on knees or on a stall getting stock. Obv is fine now but think I might find it hard in the future, but I think it's early to say anything?
> I'm so pleased there are so many of you to talk with, and all due around the same time!


Hi Indi,

I've already told work even though I only have a desk job, they knew we were being referred for treatment you see! I guess it depends on how close you are to them & how long you've been there etc.

I can't hold my own water though :rofl:

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa40 said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> That's so nice to hear, some of you getting your first try surprises and so many of you with miracle pumpkins!
> What are you doing with work? When are you planning on telling? My job involves standing up all shift and lots of bending/reaching/lifting boxes etc. I work in retail and the shelves are really high and low, so am often on knees or on a stall getting stock. Obv is fine now but think I might find it hard in the future, but I think it's early to say anything?
> I'm so pleased there are so many of you to talk with, and all due around the same time!
> 
> 
> Hi Indi,
> 
> I've already told work even though I only have a desk job, they knew we were being referred for treatment you see! I guess it depends on how close you are to them & how long you've been there etc.
> 
> I can't hold my own water though :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hiya, I have already told work too, didn't want to chance a thing, I too work in an office, but I said to DH I didn't want to chance and illnesses that could halm my pumpkin so thought it best too tell my boss, also if anything terrible happened they would know I was pregnant x


----------



## annabelle29

Indi84 said:


> That's so nice to hear, some of you getting your first try surprises and so many of you with miracle pumpkins!
> What are you doing with work? When are you planning on telling? My job involves standing up all shift and lots of bending/reaching/lifting boxes etc. I work in retail and the shelves are really high and low, so am often on knees or on a stall getting stock. Obv is fine now but think I might find it hard in the future, but I think it's early to say anything?
> I'm so pleased there are so many of you to talk with, and all due around the same time!

I've already told about half my office so far and I have a desk job as well. I've told friends and am telling fam this weekend. I don't want the stress of trying to hide it for another two months, so I figure, what the hell? It's personal preference if you want to tell now or wait. Some like having the secret to themselves, some have had previous m/c so they want to wait. Whatever you feel like doing, do it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Incubus

Well I've just been for my first appointment at the doctors. . .

He didn't do anything or say much at all :nope:

Asked if I'd taken a test.

He asked when my last period was, said oh your around six weeks??? I said I'd worked it out as 4 weeks 4 days and he said yeah that's about right!

Then said I needed to go the reception and book in for the antenatal clinic and the midwife will go through everything with me at around 8 weeks.

The lady on reception gave me a form to fill in and the had to ask him for a folic acid prescription as he'd forgotten about it!

So yeah not a great first appointment at all :nope:

My next appointment is 14th march! Feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Incubus said:


> Well I've just been for my first appointment at the doctors. . .
> 
> He didn't do anything or say much at all :nope:
> 
> Asked if I'd taken a test.
> 
> He asked when my last period was, said oh your around six weeks??? I said I'd worked it out as 4 weeks 4 days and he said yeah that's about right!
> 
> Then said I needed to go the reception and book in for the antenatal clinic and the midwife will go through everything with me at around 8 weeks.
> 
> The lady on reception gave me a form to fill in and the had to ask him for a folic acid prescription as he'd forgotten about it!
> 
> So yeah not a great first appointment at all :nope:
> 
> My next appointment is 14th march! Feels like a lifetime away!

I think thats pretty much how the doc appointment goes, well mine did anyway! I didnt even get a prescription! lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Incubus said:


> Well I've just been for my first appointment at the doctors. . .
> 
> He didn't do anything or say much at all :nope:
> 
> Asked if I'd taken a test.
> 
> He asked when my last period was, said oh your around six weeks??? I said I'd worked it out as 4 weeks 4 days and he said yeah that's about right!
> 
> Then said I needed to go the reception and book in for the antenatal clinic and the midwife will go through everything with me at around 8 weeks.
> 
> The lady on reception gave me a form to fill in and the had to ask him for a folic acid prescription as he'd forgotten about it!
> 
> So yeah not a great first appointment at all :nope:
> 
> My next appointment is 14th march! Feels like a lifetime away!

I'm betting my doctor will be the exact same way tomorrow.


----------



## Alandsa

Shineystar: yeah i used to get low blood sugar a lot, and found that changing to granary bread made a big difference cmpared to white bread. also got for somethign starchy if you are feeling that your blood sugar has dropped as otherwise it will peak and then drop low again quickly :)

aww thanks for the link that's great - will have a good read :)

well you guys have been putting the idea in my head of an early scan too, we are away next week in Venice so might look to book for week 7 perhaps :)

my bleeding has stopped again after just a couple of drops of blood, if it continues im getting myself referred to the EPAU for a check up


----------



## Incubus

When I booked it I asked if I needed to the see the dr or midwife and she said it had to be the doctor so I thought he'd at least ask me more or give me some info!

I don't think I'll even use the prescription to be honest as its for 100 folic acid pills and will cost over £7 where as a tub of 180 is £5.99 in boots!:dohh:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies,

I wonder if any of you in the Uk can help. I have a midwife appointment on 1st March, i have been told it's a first contact appointment , i don't think its a booking in appointment as i believe they do that later. do you think DH needs to come to the first contact appointment.

I also told work today, they are so happy for me. 

Dawn


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome to all the new Pumpkin Mommas!! I can't even keep up...

I'm eating really healthy.. every 3 hours.. whole grains, brown rice, oatmeal, lots of spinach and broccoli. Drinking almond milk.. no cheese.. (even though I can't stop thinking of cheesy foods) Taking really good pre-natals.. morning and night with DHA. You need your Omega 3's!! Stopped working out but I really want to start up again, I feel like the fact that I was really healthy starting Jan 2nd and working out was why we got pregnant. 
I had some sharp cramp last night.. but just pinches.. I too thought it was gas. Not really going to the bathroom like I used too ;)
I called my doc to find out exactly what they do at the 8 week appt, receptionist said they do a check up, pap smear, and vaginal ultra sound to measure baby see heart beat, and blood work. My obgyn will sit down with us and answer our questions, talk about the hospital etc.. I love my obgyn I've had her for many years, my mom and sisters go to her now.. my middle sister had 2 babies delivered by her (I was in the room)!! She's farther away from us, but I'd drive 100's of miles to see her, she's calm and a friend and I'm super stoked to have her, plus the whole office is friendly as well.

Hope everyone is well! I keep repeating.. "Calm & Patience" that's been my mantra for a while now.


----------



## Lisa40

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wonder if any of you in the Uk can help. I have a midwife appointment on 1st March, i have been told it's a first contact appointment , i don't think its a booking in appointment as i believe they do that later. do you think DH needs to come to the first contact appointment.
> 
> I also told work today, they are so happy for me.
> 
> Dawn

Hey Dawn, I'm afraid i have no idea what the first appt would entail, but I don't think he would need to go to any, after all there are single mums out there going through the same thing. I guess it just depends on which appts you would want him there for.

Maybe give them a ring and see what will be happening in the first appt... then let me know, I've not even been given an appt date yet booooo! haha

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

had THE most embarassing moment today was on the bus to the hospital to get my cast of felt pretty sick but was trying to keep my mind on other things but all of a sudden disaster struck had to get off the bus was trying to quicky search for somewhere discreet but ran out of time and was sick everywhere all by the side of the road. was mortified. Then had to get on the next bus. POLOS were my saviour!! on the bus home though!! 
and i now have my cast off so yay for that :)


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey ladies (plus pumkins! 
Glad to see im not the only symptom less mum to be! In all fairness i do have sore and veiny boobs but am waiting for tiredness and nausea! Im sure i may regret looking forward to it when it does hit :flower:


----------



## Alandsa

Incubus said:


> Well I've just been for my first appointment at the doctors. . .
> 
> He didn't do anything or say much at all :nope:
> 
> Asked if I'd taken a test.
> 
> He asked when my last period was, said oh your around six weeks??? I said I'd worked it out as 4 weeks 4 days and he said yeah that's about right!
> 
> Then said I needed to go the reception and book in for the antenatal clinic and the midwife will go through everything with me at around 8 weeks.
> 
> The lady on reception gave me a form to fill in and the had to ask him for a folic acid prescription as he'd forgotten about it!
> 
> So yeah not a great first appointment at all :nope:
> 
> My next appointment is 14th march! Feels like a lifetime away!

lol GPs can be really pants, mine did less than that in terms of not mentioning the folic acid prescription (didnt realise we could get that?) and then i filled in forms and am still waiting to hear back from the midwives

he was really friendly and enthusiastic though lol and read through this leaflet with me on what not to eat, how to have a balanced diet, worked out my EDD and took my blood pressure lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just been for my first appointment at the doctors. . .
> 
> He didn't do anything or say much at all :nope:
> 
> Asked if I'd taken a test.
> 
> He asked when my last period was, said oh your around six weeks??? I said I'd worked it out as 4 weeks 4 days and he said yeah that's about right!
> 
> Then said I needed to go the reception and book in for the antenatal clinic and the midwife will go through everything with me at around 8 weeks.
> 
> The lady on reception gave me a form to fill in and the had to ask him for a folic acid prescription as he'd forgotten about it!
> 
> So yeah not a great first appointment at all :nope:
> 
> My next appointment is 14th march! Feels like a lifetime away!
> 
> lol GPs can be really pants, mine did less than that in terms of not mentioning the folic acid prescription (didnt realise we could get that?) and then i filled in forms and am still waiting to hear back from the midwives
> 
> he was really friendly and enthusiastic though lol and read through this leaflet with me on what not to eat, how to have a balanced diet, worked out my EDD and took my blood pressure lolClick to expand...

What forms have you ladies had to fill in? I wasnt given anything... maybe I'll do it at my 8 week appointment


----------



## AshleyLK

Lucky7s said:


> Welcome to all the new Pumpkin Mommas!! I can't even keep up...
> 
> I'm eating really healthy.. every 3 hours.. whole grains, brown rice, oatmeal, lots of spinach and broccoli. Drinking almond milk.. no cheese.. (even though I can't stop thinking of cheesy foods) Taking really good pre-natals.. morning and night with DHA. You need your Omega 3's!! Stopped working out but I really want to start up again, I feel like the fact that I was really healthy starting Jan 2nd and working out was why we got pregnant.
> I had some sharp cramp last night.. but just pinches.. I too thought it was gas. Not really going to the bathroom like I used too ;)
> I called my doc to find out exactly what they do at the 8 week appt, receptionist said they do a check up, pap smear, and vaginal ultra sound to measure baby see heart beat, and blood work. My obgyn will sit down with us and answer our questions, talk about the hospital etc.. I love my obgyn I've had her for many years, my mom and sisters go to her now.. my middle sister had 2 babies delivered by her (I was in the room)!! She's farther away from us, but I'd drive 100's of miles to see her, she's calm and a friend and I'm super stoked to have her, plus the whole office is friendly as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I keep repeating.. "Calm & Patience" that's been my mantra for a while now.

I think that is wonderful you can be that disciplined on your food eating schedule. Honestly I just eat when I feel hungry and try to avoid the bad foods when possible. I am also creating a list of pre made dinner items I can freeze up for when baby arrives so it is easier to juggle new baby tasks as well as feeding myself and husband.

That is great you have an obgyn that you Like and trust! It really makes a world of difference. I love mine too !

I have been very cautious with my body since finding out. I am even avoiding extra curricular activity with the DH for a little bit:shy:
I was actually unsure if taking a bath rather than a shower was safe and my MIL had to reassure me it is. 

Lol oh to be a newbie at this thing I know I will look back and laugh at how crazy nervous I have been:haha:


----------



## Mrs Mc

I went to docs yest. He weighed me did blood pressure and gave me a form to fill in so i get free prescriptions now and until bubs is 1. Have to say he was really nice and v enthusiastic.
X


----------



## leoniebabey

do you think my dr will give me sickness medication because i'm barely eating anything? im scared of eating 'food' cause when im sick i choke and it's horrible especially since i live on my own and i get panicky about it.


----------



## Incubus

Alandsa said:


> lol GPs can be really pants, mine did less than that in terms of not mentioning the folic acid prescription (didnt realise we could get that?) and then i filled in forms and am still waiting to hear back from the midwives
> 
> he was really friendly and enthusiastic though lol and read through this leaflet with me on what not to eat, how to have a balanced diet, worked out my EDD and took my blood pressure lol

He didn't mention folic acid, it said something about it on the form so I asked why I hadn't been given any lol

Yeah mine was really enthusiastic as well, saying 22 is a great age to start a family and asked if I had a job :haha:

The receptionist booked my appointment, apparently the midwife only visits every other Wednesday so I'll be 9 and half weeks by my first appointment. 



Mrs.B. said:


> What forms have you ladies had to fill in? I wasnt given anything... maybe I'll do it at my 8 week appointment

I got given an antenatal form to fill in, name, DOB, address, LMP date and which hospital I want to give birth in, I left this blank as I'm unsure plus with the house move it'll probably change anyway!

Also given a maternity exemption form for prescriptions that I have to take with me at my booking in appointment.


----------



## 3outnumbered

goodness it just shows u everywhere is different. my GP said congrats, do a wee sample, do i want to keep it! then refered me to the midwife, which i still have not heard from!!!!! arrrgghhh.

:baby:


----------



## Lucky7s

AshleyLK said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new Pumpkin Mommas!! I can't even keep up...
> 
> I'm eating really healthy.. every 3 hours.. whole grains, brown rice, oatmeal, lots of spinach and broccoli. Drinking almond milk.. no cheese.. (even though I can't stop thinking of cheesy foods) Taking really good pre-natals.. morning and night with DHA. You need your Omega 3's!! Stopped working out but I really want to start up again, I feel like the fact that I was really healthy starting Jan 2nd and working out was why we got pregnant.
> I had some sharp cramp last night.. but just pinches.. I too thought it was gas. Not really going to the bathroom like I used too ;)
> I called my doc to find out exactly what they do at the 8 week appt, receptionist said they do a check up, pap smear, and vaginal ultra sound to measure baby see heart beat, and blood work. My obgyn will sit down with us and answer our questions, talk about the hospital etc.. I love my obgyn I've had her for many years, my mom and sisters go to her now.. my middle sister had 2 babies delivered by her (I was in the room)!! She's farther away from us, but I'd drive 100's of miles to see her, she's calm and a friend and I'm super stoked to have her, plus the whole office is friendly as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I keep repeating.. "Calm & Patience" that's been my mantra for a while now.
> 
> I think that is wonderful you can be that disciplined on your food eating schedule. Honestly I just eat when I feel hungry and try to avoid the bad foods when possible. I am also creating a list of pre made dinner items I can freeze up for when baby arrives so it is easier to juggle new baby tasks as well as feeding myself and husband.
> 
> That is great you have an obgyn that you Like and trust! It really makes a world of difference. I love mine too !
> 
> I have been very cautious with my body since finding out. I am even avoiding extra curricular activity with the DH for a little bit:shy:
> I was actually unsure if taking a bath rather than a shower was safe and my MIL had to reassure me it is.
> 
> Lol oh to be a newbie at this thing I know I will look back and laugh at how crazy nervous I have been:haha:Click to expand...

Ya Ashley it's hard.. I really want to cave but I let myself cheat a little on the weekends, but overall I don't want to gain to much weight for this pregnancy I want to remain healthy during and after. I'm gonna try LOL I don't know what can happen if I have ms... my sister said she ate cereal all day long cuz she couldn't eat anything else. So we'll see.. 
I know I'm all worried about DTD... with OH as well.. everyone is telling me it's ok.. but i'm being extra cautious.. It's nuts!


----------



## AlannaB

So we said we weren't going to tell anyone for several weeks, but I was on the phone with my mom on Monday and she guessed! She said I posted too many status updates about being tired, and also a picture of me sleeping with my arm over the cat that my husband took. 

Apparently my mom's first symptom with both me and my brother was total exhaustion. Which is basically where I'm at. So she asked me point blank and I paused too long trying to decide whether to lie. Haha. Oh well, so much for that! 

So now no one knows EXCEPT our parents. At least we tried. LOL


----------



## Incubus

AlannaB said:


> So we said we weren't going to tell anyone for several weeks, but I was on the phone with my mom on Monday and she guessed! She said I posted too many status updates about being tired, and also a picture of me sleeping with my arm over the cat that my husband took.
> 
> Apparently my mom's first symptom with both me and my brother was total exhaustion. Which is basically where I'm at. So she asked me point blank and I paused too long trying to decide whether to lie. Haha. Oh well, so much for that!
> 
> So now no one knows EXCEPT our parents. At least we tried. LOL

I'm gunna have to tell my mum soon, I speak to her 3-4 times a day on the phone and I'm having to put off speaking to her as its constantly on the tip of my tongue, I feel like I'm just gunna tell her without meaning to :haha:


----------



## AlannaB

Incubus said:


> I'm gunna have to tell my mum soon, I speak to her 3-4 times a day on the phone and I'm having to put off speaking to her as its constantly on the tip of my tongue, I feel like I'm just gunna tell her without meaning to :haha:

Oh wow, I talk to mine once or twice a week and I couldnt' even manage!


----------



## annabelle29

Lucky7s said:


> Welcome to all the new Pumpkin Mommas!! I can't even keep up...
> 
> I'm eating really healthy.. every 3 hours.. whole grains, brown rice, oatmeal, lots of spinach and broccoli. Drinking almond milk.. no cheese.. (even though I can't stop thinking of cheesy foods) Taking really good pre-natals.. morning and night with DHA. You need your Omega 3's!! Stopped working out but I really want to start up again, I feel like the fact that I was really healthy starting Jan 2nd and working out was why we got pregnant.
> I had some sharp cramp last night.. but just pinches.. I too thought it was gas. Not really going to the bathroom like I used too ;)
> I called my doc to find out exactly what they do at the 8 week appt, receptionist said they do a check up, pap smear, and vaginal ultra sound to measure baby see heart beat, and blood work. My obgyn will sit down with us and answer our questions, talk about the hospital etc.. I love my obgyn I've had her for many years, my mom and sisters go to her now.. my middle sister had 2 babies delivered by her (I was in the room)!! She's farther away from us, but I'd drive 100's of miles to see her, she's calm and a friend and I'm super stoked to have her, plus the whole office is friendly as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I keep repeating.. "Calm & Patience" that's been my mantra for a while now.

LOVE your mantra!!! :flower: I need to follow it myself. I've been stressed and psychotic from hormones and need to figure out a way to chill. I also need to try eating like you too! Keep up the healthy posts!


----------



## annabelle29

AlannaB said:


> So we said we weren't going to tell anyone for several weeks, but I was on the phone with my mom on Monday and she guessed! She said I posted too many status updates about being tired, and also a picture of me sleeping with my arm over the cat that my husband took.
> 
> Apparently my mom's first symptom with both me and my brother was total exhaustion. Which is basically where I'm at. So she asked me point blank and I paused too long trying to decide whether to lie. Haha. Oh well, so much for that!
> 
> So now no one knows EXCEPT our parents. At least we tried. LOL

I love that!! Moms are very intuitive. :flower:


----------



## lazybum09

lilosmom said:


> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies. im due 3rd October, so im 5 weeks 1 day today, this is my 3rd pregnancy got a dd who is 2.5years and i had a miscarriage at 5 weeks in November so still anxious, having an early scan on the 13th, hope all ladies are well and not suffering too much. be nice to talk to you all x
> 
> I too have a LO just under 2.5 and due Oct 3rd. Had a chemical in Oct so very similar situation. Have my early scan booked Feb 13th as well. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i too am having an early scan on 13th too. how you feeling with a toddler, my dd is really good and a good sleeper . xClick to expand...
> 
> My 1st pumpkin (born Oct 30th) is a handful. We're a sick household right now so it's taken her pace down a few notches but she's a very busy girl. It's tiring but my hubby is amazing and as soon as he gets home from work he's happily on the clock. Sleeping is usually good and has been since she was 6 weeks (I'm super lucky). Never wakes during the night and usually gives us 10 to 11 hours plus a few hours nap during the afternoon. She isn't aware yet that I'm pregnant, not sure when we'll start with that but she's been asking for a baby sister for a few months now so I hope she'll be excited when the time comes.
> 
> I'm not sure what we'll get to see on the early ultrasound. I never had one with my first, back then you only got one scan at 20 weeks so this is new to me. It seems really early but I guess they know what they're doing. It's pretty exciting regardless. I hope I get to see a little heartbeat!Click to expand...


hope you all get well soon! its tiring keeping them entertained but its all fun, especially when them make you smile and laugh each day! im not too sure either about the early scan i just want to know all is well in there x


----------



## TFSGirl

annabelle29 said:


> AlannaB said:
> 
> 
> So we said we weren't going to tell anyone for several weeks, but I was on the phone with my mom on Monday and she guessed! She said I posted too many status updates about being tired, and also a picture of me sleeping with my arm over the cat that my husband took.
> 
> Apparently my mom's first symptom with both me and my brother was total exhaustion. Which is basically where I'm at. So she asked me point blank and I paused too long trying to decide whether to lie. Haha. Oh well, so much for that!
> 
> So now no one knows EXCEPT our parents. At least we tried. LOL
> 
> I love that!! Moms are very intuitive. :flower:Click to expand...

Are they ever! My OH and I were out with his parents for dinner the night I found out, and OH and his dad went for a walk to get the car and MIL and I sat and chatted at the restaurant for a few minutes. My OH and I have NEVER spoken to them about even wanting kids, but out of nowhere she starts talking about how she hopes we have a little boy one day... :blush: I had to try so hard to just me non challant and say "Oh yes, I hope we do one day too..." but I swear somehow she knows...

Beyond that I tell my parents absolutely everything so my mom and dad and my step mom already know... I'm a terrible secret keeper when it comes to them.


----------



## babyonbrain

Hi ladies. Yesterday I took FRER and got BFP. Today went to dr and confirmed with blood test! My estimated due date is October 14th. Yesterday I have bad cramping and low back pain, today its gone. I have two boys...but this pregnancy is already way different than my previous. I dont know why all of a sudden I am so worried about m/c with this one. I dont go for my first official prenatal appt and ultrasound until March 9th.....Thats going to be a long wait.....almost as bad as the TWW! LOL



https://lbdf.lilypie.com/deB6m6.png


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Today I am wiped out. Was a great day with my son, he's been in a wonderful mood. Discovered his seventh tooth has broken through! He's been miserable for 3 days now it makes sense. Once 3pm hit so did my desire to nap. Being pregnant and breastfeeding is so tiring! I am relaxing now while DH feeds him dinner. My appetite is gone for the moment.
Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## leoniebabey

why do i want to go and smell bleach


----------



## Hopeful42nd

leoniebabey said:


> why do i want to go and smell bleach

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/unusualcravingspica.html
I'm not sure, but read up!


----------



## twokiddos

babyonbrain said:


> Hi ladies. Yesterday I took FRER and got BFP. Today went to dr and confirmed with blood test! My estimated due date is October 14th. Yesterday I have bad cramping and low back pain, today its gone. I have two boys...but this pregnancy is already way different than my previous. I dont know why all of a sudden I am so worried about m/c with this one. I dont go for my first official prenatal appt and ultrasound until March 9th.....Thats going to be a long wait.....almost as bad as the TWW! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/deB6m6.png

Hey babyonbrain! We're pretty much twins. My EDD is Oct 13th, first prenatal appointment is March 9th and I, too, have 2 boys hoping fo our girl this time :baby: I've been really worried about m/c too but that's common for me throughout all my pregnancies. FX for both of us that we get our little princesses this time!!!!


----------



## x melanie x

morning ladies.... hope everyone is doing well. i have had really dizzy spells this morning as well as backache. does anyone else have backache? it's worrying me slightly, but perhaps it's just the ligaments streching?!?:wacko:

did anyone else in the UK see One Born Every Minute last night - i was in absolute pieces :cry: but so pleased it all worked out well in the end.

xx


----------



## Jocr

Thanks love
Well I just told the boss that I am 5 weeks preggers in the hope that he will back off of me and be nicer - worth a go.

xx



Lisa40 said:


> Aww Jocr, sorry you have a shitty boss. MIne has been amazing but then she's a woman so maybe that's why.
> 
> Just try not to let anything work related get to you, just think in about 6-7 months you wont have to go in for a while hehe :yipee:
> 
> xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I watched it :cry: was in a state.

I've been having back ache and hip ache also, so hope it is normal xx


----------



## Indi84

I've never seen one born every minute! I'm a mini bit freaked out by the whole labour thing lol. I figure I have 8 more months to get used to the idea..! Maybe I should start watching?


----------



## dailensmummy

backache is normal i had it with the first bubby only for the first few weeks.


----------



## Incubus

I don't watch one born either. I've seen bits of it before but if I put it on oh will go into a panic, he can't watch those kinda shows as he doesn't deal well with blood etc. god knows what labour will be like with him there :haha: 

Well this morning I woke up after a horrible dream, long story short someone stole my Jiminy (cat) and cut off his tail!! I woke up in such a panic and had to call him over and give him a cuddle (might of checked he still had a tail too :blush:). It was such a weird dream though, I never remember dreams, I hope this doesn't carry on.


----------



## x melanie x

thanks for the reassurance ladies, i guess i'm very paranoid after having m/c's. although the dizziness, whilst nearly making me pass out in the car on the way to work was great as it means the hormones are still around!!

yes, my OH isn't that keen on One Born, I love it though, although last night's was rather traumatic. I think it's slightly easier to watch as i've had two straight forward labours. 

i've made the decision if everything is still ok at 6 weeks to book an early 8 week private scan. we are in Egypt for two weeks when i'll be 11-13 weeks, and i don't want to wait that long to know that everything is ok, particulalry if they make me wait until we get back!:dohh:


----------



## Jocr

*Lucky7* - i know what you mean - we (or should I say I am) being extra cautious too. I feel silly in a way as you say we know its supposed to be safe but hey ho we do all we can to help our baby.


*TFSGirl * me too I couldnt hold it in and told my mum and dad the day we found out and the outlaws the next day  too excited not to share the good news.


Hi & congratulations to all the* new ladies 
*

*xMelaniex * yes I watched it too  I think I stopped breathing throught out that part. I wanted to fast forward through it as had sky +d it but couldnt  flipping big baby but so cute looking:baby:. Glad all was ok in the end. I don't know how the mum kept it together! 



*Incubus*  I have been having dreams a lot too  don't usually remember them. I have had this literally since I became preggers. DH never watched One born he cant be bothered with all the noise he hears when I watch it. I think it scares him.


*AshleyLK*  I think a lot of us are extra cautious and a bit anxious  I think its all normal to feel like that. :thumbup:



*Leonibabey*  I hope your feeling less sick today:munch::munch:. Try and eat little and often. If you cant face eating make yourself a real banana milk shake (i also add chocolate poweder and a spoon of peanut butter to add protein) wiz it up and sip it. Its good for you and will help fill your tummy up.


*MrsB*  I agree with you  have told everyone at work now. We are only in a small office and germs seem to fly around here as we are so close in a small ish office. Hopefully the boss will be a bit nicer now?


*Hi Lisa40 *

*Dawnlouise* - I havent got my midwife appointment yet but I don't intend on having DH with me at the normal appointments probably just the scan ones and any I get to learn about on the way that he should be at.


AFM - isnt it random how one day you can feel 3 symptoms and the next just one. I did a POAS again today just to put my mind at rest and got a lovley bright positive line. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Had a decent sleep last night which was well needed.
Hope you all have a fab day.
Jo xx:hugs:


----------



## Manda127

BFP on 2/5. Thought all the symptoms were just AF! I estimate my due date as 10/10!!


----------



## babyonbrain

Good morning. Well today i have mild cramps, lack of appetite and period of nausea. I dont think i am going to be lucky enough and bypass morning sickness. I am chopping at the bit to tell people, but i think it maybe still too soon. Guess i will take it day by day.,


----------



## opaque1997

Incubus said:


> I don't watch one born either. I've seen bits of it before but if I put it on oh will go into a panic, he can't watch those kinda shows as he doesn't deal well with blood etc. god knows what labour will be like with him there :haha:
> 
> Well this morning I woke up after a horrible dream, long story short someone stole my Jiminy (cat) and cut off his tail!! I woke up in such a panic and had to call him over and give him a cuddle (might of checked he still had a tail too :blush:). It was such a weird dream though, I never remember dreams, I hope this doesn't carry on.

Dreams are another symptom and mine are just as bad :(


----------



## Incubus

Jocr said:


> *Incubus*  I have been having dreams a lot too  don't usually remember them. I have had this literally since I became preggers. DH never watched One born he cant be bothered with all the noise he hears when I watch it. I think it scares him.




opaque1997 said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> I don't watch one born either. I've seen bits of it before but if I put it on oh will go into a panic, he can't watch those kinda shows as he doesn't deal well with blood etc. god knows what labour will be like with him there :haha:
> 
> Well this morning I woke up after a horrible dream, long story short someone stole my Jiminy (cat) and cut off his tail!! I woke up in such a panic and had to call him over and give him a cuddle (might of checked he still had a tail too :blush:). It was such a weird dream though, I never remember dreams, I hope this doesn't carry on.
> 
> Dreams are another symptom and mine are just as bad :(Click to expand...

Eeep I hope they don't carry on :nope: It was so vivid and real!

Just been and picked up my prescription but ended up not using it as was cheaper to buy the folic acid than the pay for a prescription!


----------



## 3outnumbered

finally got my midwifes appointment through.

8th March 2012!!!! thats an age away!!! i will be 10 weeks!!!

:dohh:


----------



## JAubrey

I had a dream last night that I just kept drinking ice tea, even though I knew I shouldn't I just kept drinking glass after glass! Ha I think I am having withdrawals!!


----------



## opaque1997

3outnumbered said:


> finally got my midwifes appointment through.
> 
> 8th March 2012!!!! thats an age away!!! i will be 10 weeks!!!
> 
> :dohh:

I feel you - mine is March 6th!


----------



## Lisa40

Hi girls :hi:

Well I felt fine this morning so popped out to a friends house & then went to visit my sister, was sat in maccies when I came over all dizzy & :sick:... was really embarrassing lol... I'm not a very good sick person, I just cry haha!

Just keep telling myself it will be worth it! :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## annabelle29

Good morning ladies and hello to the newbies!! :flower:

The only symptoms I'm having are semi sore boobs, crampy/bloated feeling still, and exhaustion. Oh ya, the worst one, CRAZY PSYCHO HORMONES!!! One second I'm perfectly content, the next I'm in a panic about how we're gonna afford another baby and it literally keeps me awake at night. 

Any tips on how to calm the hormones and relax??? I'm going nuts over here. :wacko:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh I know what you mean, I'm happy one minute & then panicking firstly about how I'm ever going to get through childbirth (I'm such a wimp) and then about the cash & then I think I'm not old enough ( I'm 32 :rofl:)

I'm sure everyone thinks about this stuff though.... right?? :wacko:

xx


----------



## twokiddos

PHP:







annabelle29 said:


> Good morning ladies and hello to the newbies!! :flower:
> 
> The only symptoms I'm having are semi sore boobs, crampy/bloated feeling still, and exhaustion. Oh ya, the worst one, CRAZY PSYCHO HORMONES!!! One second I'm perfectly content, the next I'm in a panic about how we're gonna afford another baby and it literally keeps me awake at night.
> 
> Any tips on how to calm the hormones and relax??? I'm going nuts over here. :wacko:

I've been feeling the same as you. I'm perfectly normal one second and something sets me off into a hormonal rage! Take a deep breath, or leave the room if possible to regain your composure. I tried to do some yoga last night... not a good idea when you're already dizzy! As far as money goes... some how it will all work its way out. I never thought we'd be able to afford 2 either and it really wasn't that much more of a cost having 2 since we got to re-use everything from my first (both boys and born in March) This time will be a little different but we'll make it work. (Takes a deep breath) Good luck hun!!!!


----------



## Alandsa

*Mrs.B*. lol GPs can be so odd lol :) so d we get folic acid on prescription then? i have just bought some pregnancy multivitamins as they are the ones without Vit A but have Folic Acid in 

mine was just a form for the antenatal service so maybe yours will be done on the day you go in? it was only the stuff my GP already has, so not quite sure why they couldnt just use clinical records lol



yes i watched One Born Every Minute too - LOVE it! although was quite upset watching that last baby struggle so much to get out :-o

has anyone been watching Call the Midwife? aww thats a lovely program!

AFM - i received my booking appointment through from the midwives for 28th Feb at which point i will be 8 weeks. it stated that i have to choose which hospital i want to be connected to, it only gave me two choices but i thought we had a wider choice than that through Choose and Book??


----------



## Mrs.B.

*Alandsa,* My friends did :shrug: but I havent, but to be honest its cheap anyway isnt it. Ive been taking it for 15 months so another 2 isnt going to put me out of pocket :haha: 

Feel free to come stalk me on my journal, don't have many pregnant ladies with me, Feb04 had joined me :happydance:

I also watch call the midwife, good program :thumbup:

I didnt realise there was a choice in hospital, I don't think we get a choice as there is only one near us! I may be wrong.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Alandsa said:


> *Mrs.B*. lol GPs can be so odd lol :) so d we get folic acid on prescription then? i have just bought some pregnancy multivitamins as they are the ones without Vit A but have Folic Acid in
> 
> mine was just a form for the antenatal service so maybe yours will be done on the day you go in? it was only the stuff my GP already has, so not quite sure why they couldnt just use clinical records lol
> 
> 
> 
> yes i watched One Born Every Minute too - LOVE it! although was quite upset watching that last baby struggle so much to get out :-o
> 
> has anyone been watching Call the Midwife? aww thats a lovely program!
> 
> AFM - i received my booking appointment through from the midwives for 28th Feb at which point i will be 8 weeks. it stated that i have to choose which hospital i want to be connected to, it only gave me two choices but i thought we had a wider choice than that through Choose and Book??


:growlmad:

your appointment is before mine!!!!

yes i have been watching call the midwife it is really good, def do not want home birth. my neighbours would never forgive me.

at the end of every one born every minute, i say well i am not watching that again, then the next week i watch it again, glutton for punishment.

my hospital is 5 minute drive from my house, had all my babies there nice place.

xx


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs B - yey i will stalk your journal :) yeah i thought that like other procedures you would get a choice, but seems that they are saying i only have the choice of my two nearest but thats not the one i want lol

do we only need to keep on the folic until after the 3 months then? i have been taking it for the year before too lol

i cried my eyes out at the end of the Call the Midwife prog where the man had his legs amputation :*( DH has to give me a cuddle until i stopped lmao! im going to blame the preggo hormones hehe!

3outnumbered - aww thats pants about your appt, why is it so far away, there must be a lot of babies being born round your way? :(


----------



## Incubus

So just went out for a nice meal with mark, we were having a lovely time, chatting about bubs having a bit of giggle etc. Eating dessert he put a bit of chocolate dip on the end of my nose (can't even remember why!) as we were sharing some churros and what did I do??? Burst into tears!!! Middle of a restaurant crying for no reason :rofl:


----------



## Shineystar

evening ladies!

I've just watched one born, and ended up crying. oops!

Im so jealous of all the ladies who have their appointments already, ive had nothing yet :(

I bought a new maternity bra last week, and i find it fits in the morning, but later in the day it starts to hurt, and ive had to move up to the last clip, my ladies are going to get massive!

all i want to do is sleep, dont want to end up the size of a house, but at this rate i can see it happening :(

I was also doing well with the dieting, but have eaten a months worth of chocolate today. i need to be more organised!

Mr's B thanks for sharing your journal, its funny i was thinking about the metallic taste thing, not something i have experienced yet, so was wondering what it was like!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa, maybe you can request the one you'd like?? Yep folic acid for the first 3 months x

Shineystar, To me its like a blood metal taste, I'm weird as I can taste too much Iron in beef so cannot eat steak as the flavour is too much, its kind of like that to me, but different :haha: hard to explain, I only had it the once in my 2ww, it was right at the back of mytongue/mouth/throat... haha that probably doesnt help does it lol


----------



## 3outnumbered

Alandsa said:


> Mrs B - yey i will stalk your journal :) yeah i thought that like other procedures you would get a choice, but seems that they are saying i only have the choice of my two nearest but thats not the one i want lol
> 
> do we only need to keep on the folic until after the 3 months then? i have been taking it for the year before too lol
> 
> i cried my eyes out at the end of the Call the Midwife prog where the man had his legs amputation :*( DH has to give me a cuddle until i stopped lmao! im going to blame the preggo hormones hehe!
> 
> 3outnumbered - aww thats pants about your appt, why is it so far away, there must be a lot of babies being born round your way? :(

i refuse to answer that question for fear i may be held up to public ridicule!:dohh:

this is why you have to keep on the case, they are sooo busy, i hate not being in control.

folic acid up to 3 months i think.

:cloud9:


----------



## Lucky7s

I'm having crazy crazy dreams.. and they go on forever.. and I remember everything.. this morning was bad I was with a high school boyfriend.. and i was telling my mom that my husband wouldn't be jealous that it was ok.. but I knew it wasn't. Very strange.. very long.. high school party. LOL
weird stuff!


----------



## JAubrey

Incubus said:


> So just went out for a nice meal with mark, we were having a lovely time, chatting about bubs having a bit of giggle etc. Eating dessert he put a bit of chocolate dip on the end of my nose (can't even remember why!) as we were sharing some churros and what did I do??? Burst into tears!!! Middle of a restaurant crying for no reason :rofl:

Incubus, this is so funny! Made me laugh out loud! Thank you for sharing! I got teary eyed this morning watching a music video so I understand!


----------



## leoniebabey

so jelosu of all you ladies who dont have sickness i've barely moved from my bed today i've barely ate in days im sooooo poorly :(


----------



## Indi84

I've been extreamly steady hormonal wise, which is weird as I normally suffer from PMS! First month I was off BCP I was 'interesting' to live with to say the least.. I wonder if it's all just going to kick in all at once! I have semi sore boobs now though, woohoo! I never thought I'd be so excited to feel uncomfortable! :dohh:


----------



## opaque1997

Indi84 said:


> I've been extreamly steady hormonal wise, which is weird as I normally suffer from PMS! First month I was off BCP I was 'interesting' to live with to say the least.. I wonder if it's all just going to kick in all at once! I have semi sore boobs now though, woohoo! I never thought I'd be so excited to feel uncomfortable! :dohh:

No kidding - I felt like do a dance when I was so nausouis this morning I didn't want to move.. oh except - I didn't want to move! :haha::haha: :happydance: talk about bittersweet moments!


----------



## JAubrey

leoniebabey said:


> so jelosu of all you ladies who dont have sickness i've barely moved from my bed today i've barely ate in days im sooooo poorly :(

Sorry to hear that you are so sick, hopefully it was pass soon :)


----------



## babyonbrain

OMG...when someone said, you show earlier with each baby, I thought they were kidding. I am 5 weeks prego...went to maternity store to start stocking up on some clothes. The lady asks "how many MONTHS are you" I feel like 5 months prego and look at least 3!! the kicker is I have lost weight (not been sick) and work out?!?!? I hope its not twins or triplets or something crazy like that. Wonder if I really can make it another 4 weeks without telling people or them asking. This weekend I am going to waterpark with in laws....think that NOt drinking or going in hot tub would give it away, But they will take one look at me and KNOW.... ah the joys of pregnancy :)


----------



## littlepeanut1

Hi everyone 

Iam going to be an october mummy too!
The only symptoms I have are wind like pains after I eat and sorry for the tmi but having to poop A LOT!

Xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Urgh this pregnancy is definately starting to settle in!! I went and brought a cotton sleep bra last night, which i have to say helped over night but i woke up early this morning feeling sick - lovely!!

To make matters worse i was asleep late as i have been knackered the last two weeks and sleeping loads and then last night i was again shattered and just couldnt get to sleep!!! Was tossing and turning for ages couldnt get comfortable!! 

I am still doing fairly well with eating, at least i am eating what i was before mostly so should only be putting on a bit of weight. But i feel like i have put on a tonne!!

Also i find if i bend over my stomach hurts and i feel sick, does anyone else have this?? I am confused by so many things going on at 5 weeks, defo going to have a pregnancy like my mum - sigh!! All my friends had no symtoms with theirs! 

its wierd how different each pregnancy is! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I found a pair of trousers this morning that i had been trying to slim down into (was on a diet before falling pregnant), put them on this morning and they fit, but probably not for long LOL.
have eaten like a horse the last two day's...... i need to slow this down :p


----------



## Indi84

littlepeanut1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Iam going to be an october mummy too!
> The only symptoms I have are wind like pains after I eat and sorry for the tmi but having to poop A LOT!
> 
> Xxx

Hi :)
I had the wind like pains, still do but they are dying down a mini bit. I feel pretty crampy all the time!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I feel sick sick sick. Sick on a morning, sick on an evening. Haven't actually vomited yet but I'm sure it's round the corner. Sometimes vomiting makes you feel better. 

I feel soooo tired aswell. Could sleep all day and all night. In fact, I think I could sleep throughout the whole first trimester!

My boobs are killing me and are really filling out. Not to mention the veins!! Might have to go to mothercare and get a nice maternity bra that's comfortable but don't want to buy it too soon if my boobs are still growing 

X


----------



## leoniebabey

Tried to drink some water last night and couldn't keep that down :'( just wanna curl up in a ball and cry :(


----------



## Nurse1980

Hello everyone,

Im not feeling to great but nothing to do with morning sickness!

Up about 4 times each night to wee, it takes me ages to get back to sleep so as a result in absolutely exhausted. Work is a killer.


----------



## Incubus

Sorry to hear some of you feeling crappy :(

Well yesterday on the way out I went and picked up the emmas diary freebie bag (I like freebies :haha:), was very weird being told congratulations face to face for the first time! I got a bottle of cocoa butter lotion, nursing pads and some fruit flake things, lots of leaflets too. 

Gunna be 5 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Its going very slowly but fast at the same time!



JAubrey said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> So just went out for a nice meal with mark, we were having a lovely time, chatting about bubs having a bit of giggle etc. Eating dessert he put a bit of chocolate dip on the end of my nose (can't even remember why!) as we were sharing some churros and what did I do??? Burst into tears!!! Middle of a restaurant crying for no reason :rofl:
> 
> Incubus, this is so funny! Made me laugh out loud! Thank you for sharing! I got teary eyed this morning watching a music video so I understand!Click to expand...

We had a right giggle about it in bed last night! He said he had no clue what to do as that totally wasn't a normal reaction for me :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

leoniebabey said:


> Tried to drink some water last night and couldn't keep that down :'( just wanna curl up in a ball and cry :(

Sorry to hear you feel so rubbish. Have you been to see your GP? They may give you some anti sickness tablets and dip your wee to make sure you arnt dehydrated. If you are you might have to go to hospital for a drip

X


----------



## PG5K

I had a terrible dream that I lost our little sweetpea last night. It has completely shook me up as I now feel paranoid and upset. I cried this morning as I'm so worried. I've got a scan on Monday so I hope its ok.
Didn't help that I'm tired. Awake to drink water in the night and then woke up for a wee. Managed to knock my glass of water over to in the night so had to clean it up!

Still feel sick (like travel sickness) but food helps me feel better for a bit.

Another early night for me then.


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> I had a terrible dream that I lost our little sweetpea last night. It has completely shook me up as I now feel paranoid and upset. I cried this morning as I'm so worried. I've got a scan on Monday so I hope its ok.
> Didn't help that I'm tired. Awake to drink water in the night and then woke up for a wee. Managed to knock my glass of water over to in the night so had to clean it up!
> 
> Still feel sick (like travel sickness) but food helps me feel better for a bit.
> 
> Another early night for me then.

i had that dream last week, woke up crying my eyes out.

it is 11.30am here and i am so tired i fell asleep for half an hour.

:dohh::dohh:

went to the cafe yesterday, was fine until someone on next table got a cheese omelete, i nearly heaved.

:wacko:


----------



## leoniebabey

BabyBumpHope said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Tried to drink some water last night and couldn't keep that down :'( just wanna curl up in a ball and cry :(
> 
> Sorry to hear you feel so rubbish. Have you been to see your GP? They may give you some anti sickness tablets and dip your wee to make sure you arnt dehydrated. If you are you might have to go to hospital for a drip
> 
> XClick to expand...

Nearest appointment is tuesday. :( went to walk in last night but they couldn't give me anything :( said I wasn't dehydrated but did need to drink


----------



## Shineystar

leonie, im so sorry to hear your suffering, sounds like you got the hyperemisis, have you spoken to your doctor? they can give you anti sickness tablets?

edit: (sorry for some reason i missed the posts where you have already discovered this!, ignore me!)

my nasuea is worse again today, this is the closest ive been to being sick, starting to get anxious! we also have visitors for the weekend, so if i end up ralphing i think the secret will be out....

I also dont think i can keep the secret for a whole weekend in close space with the same people, i wanna just tell them, but dunno what my DH will think of that idea.

i need to go do lots of cleaning and shopping, and the nausea is not helping!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i know what you mean, we are spending all day sunday with close friends! eating tuc biscuits might end up giving the game away!!!

have you got your app through yet?

xx:baby:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I don't feel pregnant at all today!! Apart from needing the toilet every hour on the hour (which is less frequently that it has been!) there's nothing! :( 

But that's normal right? Boobs were sore overnight & had the odd symptom all week, but nothing much :( hope that's ok!! Lol I always thought I would feel pregnant, but I don't I feel totally normal!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

it is so very normal!!

sometimes i forget i am pregnant, then a symptom rears its head and reminds me!!

:baby:


----------



## PG5K

Is anyone else struggling to eat healthy?
I just seem to eat chocolate and cheese sandwichs. I have tried to eat some seeds and today I'm on carrot sticks as well.

I feel pretty nauseous and eating helps me feel better for a little bit.

What do you ladies eat?


----------



## leoniebabey

phoned nhs direct for the 2nd tie in 2 days, havn't kept any water down all day :(


----------



## Alandsa

5_Year_Plan said:


> I don't feel pregnant at all today!! Apart from needing the toilet every hour on the hour (which is less frequently that it has been!) there's nothing! :(
> 
> But that's normal right? Boobs were sore overnight & had the odd symptom all week, but nothing much :( hope that's ok!! Lol I always thought I would feel pregnant, but I don't I feel totally normal!!!

i feel just the same, been like this for almost a week now, feeling a little worried by it, but also aware that it can be quite normal to experience minimal symptoms. my boobs are still enlarged and my temps are still elevated but have other worries such as bleeding still. on the case to the GP again this afternoon and going to request an EPAU referral as I'm flying to Venice Wednesday so would like to find out what is best to do

did another digi (CB) and it still says 1-2 weeks, although the IC has come up nice and dark a few days ago, compared to super faint before, so maybe i just have lowish hCG levels anyway? who knows, *fingers crossed its all okay*


----------



## Jenba

Sorry to hear some of us are suffering so bad! Bring on second tri - its such a lovely 3 months lol

Well I appear to be getting a rotten cold. As well as that my boobs are sore and getting bigger, cramping seems to have ebbed a little. I really ache! Like the top of my back and my shoulders, really tired (in bed by 9pm each night!!!) and by the afternoon my whole body feels like lead! 

I have my midwife appt on 22 Feb - just wish they could scan you or something so I don't have to wait until 12 weeks - I just want to know buba is where it is meant to be and growing!! 

Off to the (future) in-laws this weekend. I am usually loving the red wine, so I am going to need all my acting capabilities on form lol Plus MIL is an ex nurse and health visitor so I am so certain she will pick up on the signs!!


----------



## Jenba

Alandsa said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel pregnant at all today!! Apart from needing the toilet every hour on the hour (which is less frequently that it has been!) there's nothing! :(
> 
> But that's normal right? Boobs were sore overnight & had the odd symptom all week, but nothing much :( hope that's ok!! Lol I always thought I would feel pregnant, but I don't I feel totally normal!!!
> 
> i feel just the same, been like this for almost a week now, feeling a little worried by it, but also aware that it can be quite normal to experience minimal symptoms. my boobs are still enlarged and my temps are still elevated but have other worries such as bleeding still. on the case to the GP again this afternoon and going to request an EPAU referral as I'm flying to Venice Wednesday so would like to find out what is best to do
> 
> did another digi (CB) and it still says 1-2 weeks, although the IC has come up nice and dark a few days ago, compared to super faint before, so maybe i just have lowish hCG levels anyway? who knows, *fingers crossed its all okay*Click to expand...

Roll on week 12 so we can all relax a little! Let us know what the GP says x


----------



## leoniebabey

=finally got an appointment with the g.p today, i know she wont give me anything but im hoping and praying she does cause i can't go on like this at all


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't see why they won't give you any anti sickness tablets? You might not be severely dehydrated yet but if the sickness carries on and you can't even keep water down then surely it's going go turn into dehydration?

Good luck hun. I hope they can help

X


----------



## AlannaB

PG5K said:


> Is anyone else struggling to eat healthy?
> I just seem to eat chocolate and cheese sandwichs. I have tried to eat some seeds and today I'm on carrot sticks as well.
> 
> I feel pretty nauseous and eating helps me feel better for a little bit.
> 
> What do you ladies eat?

I'm not too nauseous so take this all with a grain of salt. Sometimes I get queasy and shaky if it's been too long since I ate, so I try to snack a lot. I usually eat no breakfast at all, but it makes me feel gross now, so I had to add breakfast to my day. (Usually an apple and granola, the apple because I read that apples give you a morning boost and I need one since I cut off coffee cold turkey.) I made a rule that if I'm adding snacks, they have to be healthy ones. Which for me has been granola with fruit and nuts, grapefruit, apples, cottage cheese, and Greek yogurt. At our store they have those canisters with fruit and nut mixes that you can scoop into a bag, so I got a bunch of those that I'm using to snack on too. I also will snack on hummus and warmed up pita pieces. 

Reading this over, I sound like a super health freak. I'm really not. If I had crackers or chips or cookies in the house, I'd probably go for them. But I don't because we didn't buy any last weekend on purpose! LOL


----------



## opaque1997

BabyBumpHope said:


> I feel sick sick sick. Sick on a morning, sick on an evening. Haven't actually vomited yet but I'm sure it's round the corner. Sometimes vomiting makes you feel better.
> X

Amen! I am sitting here wishing I could throw up because I swear that would make me feel better - though.. if I did throw up and it didn't make me feel better.. that would be worse.. this is horrible (but I secretly love every minute because its a re confirmation that there is a baby in there)


----------



## opaque1997

PG5K said:


> I had a terrible dream that I lost our little sweetpea last night. It has completely shook me up as I now feel paranoid and upset. I cried this morning as I'm so worried. I've got a scan on Monday so I hope its ok.
> Didn't help that I'm tired. Awake to drink water in the night and then woke up for a wee. Managed to knock my glass of water over to in the night so had to clean it up!
> 
> Still feel sick (like travel sickness) but food helps me feel better for a bit.
> 
> Another early night for me then.

I'm sorry - I've had two dreams that I was mis carrying - a good g/f of mine says that dreams are a good way for your body to deal with fears while you rest - so if you can try and let it go .. it helped a SMIDGE little bit.. but its been a week since I've had one and I'm still pregnant - that helps more..


----------



## babyonbrain

Good morning ladies. I dont know if I have a stomach ulcer brewing or my gallbladder is going. I feel nausea and pain, like some one hit my right in my stomach....its a gnawing tearing kind of pain little lower than sternum. I have had heart burn before, but this is more intense. I think its stomach ulcer because it seems too low for gallbladder. Hopefully it goes away and I dont have to take MORE pills. I hate taking unneccessary medicine during pregnancy, especially early on when all the organs and stuff are forming. Otherwise, peeing alot and mild cramps and fatigue. Is anyone else due on or near Oct 14th?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

PG5K said:


> Is anyone else struggling to eat healthy?
> I just seem to eat chocolate and cheese sandwichs. I have tried to eat some seeds and today I'm on carrot sticks as well.
> 
> I feel pretty nauseous and eating helps me feel better for a little bit.
> 
> What do you ladies eat?

I've been trying to add as many fresh fruit & veg to my diet as I can, so no massive changes just consciously aiming for my 5 a day which is actually quite hard to do sometimes!!! Particularly when eating out I have found! 

When I need a snack to fend off nausea (which is only slight anyway) I nibble on snackajacks so hopefully not too bad!!

I'm also trying to get a bit more variety eg including more fish in my diet etc & am on cereal ATM that is fortified with folic acid & vitamins so hopefully hitting all the boxes! Lol just need some sunshine now for that vitamin d! Lol bring on spring time!!!! Xxx


----------



## opaque1997

hahaha - sorry wrong forum (deleted post on skunk smell revmoval)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

opaque1997 said:


> hahaha - sorry wrong forum (deleted post on skunk smell revmoval)

ha ha ha ha ha random?! lol


----------



## opaque1997

5_Year_Plan said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha - sorry wrong forum (deleted post on skunk smell revmoval)
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha random?! lolClick to expand...

In "the bump" a gal with bad morning sickness had her dog come in after being sprayed by a skunk - so I was posting that and I went to the wrong tab!


----------



## lilosmom

Well, my LO and myself are sick sick sick. A massive head cold and all I want to do is take some decongestion medicine but I can't (huge sob). It's been days since I've had a good sleep and Lo is up at 5am feeling awful too. Hoping this will pass soon as I'm not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww so sorry to hear some of you ladies are feeling icky... I've not been too bad so far, just seem to be very tired.

Working tomorrow 8am - 7pm so we'll see how I cope with that. Will probably fall asleep at my desl :rofl:

xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

5_Year_Plan said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else struggling to eat healthy?
> I just seem to eat chocolate and cheese sandwichs. I have tried to eat some seeds and today I'm on carrot sticks as well.
> 
> I feel pretty nauseous and eating helps me feel better for a little bit.
> 
> What do you ladies eat?
> 
> I've been trying to add as many fresh fruit & veg to my diet as I can, so no massive changes just consciously aiming for my 5 a day which is actually quite hard to do sometimes!!! Particularly when eating out I have found!
> 
> When I need a snack to fend off nausea (which is only slight anyway) I nibble on snackajacks so hopefully not too bad!!
> 
> I'm also trying to get a bit more variety eg including more fish in my diet etc & am on cereal ATM that is fortified with folic acid & vitamins so hopefully hitting all the boxes! Lol just need some sunshine now for that vitamin d! Lol bring on spring time!!!! XxxClick to expand...

my blender is working overtime making smoothies with my 5 a day! and cuppa soups are helping with the mid dinner snack.

the thought of fish makes me want to heave.


:dohh:


----------



## opaque1997

3outnumbered said:


> my blender is working overtime making smoothies with my 5 a day! and cuppa soups are helping with the mid dinner snack.
> 
> the thought of fish makes me want to heave.
> :dohh:

I might be able to do a smoothy - but nothing with yogurt in it at all.. which is so sad as I started making my own and its super yummy - think awesomeness - but the smell alone makes my stomach churn and the taste (even in a smoothy) does NOT agree...


----------



## 3outnumbered

opaque1997 said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> my blender is working overtime making smoothies with my 5 a day! and cuppa soups are helping with the mid dinner snack.
> 
> the thought of fish makes me want to heave.
> :dohh:
> 
> I might be able to do a smoothy - but nothing with yogurt in it at all.. which is so sad as I started making my own and its super yummy - think awesomeness - but the smell alone makes my stomach churn and the taste (even in a smoothy) does NOT agree...Click to expand...

i have not been able to have yogurt since i found out i was pregnant!!!!

fruit only!!!


----------



## leoniebabey

FINALLY :) something positive from me. got some anti sickness tablets from the drs :)


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered said:


> i know what you mean, we are spending all day sunday with close friends! eating tuc biscuits might end up giving the game away!!!
> 
> have you got your app through yet?
> 
> xx:baby:

no appointment yet :( im trying not to think about it, but i get excited for the post every day! i do need to fill in the first few pages of my maternity notes so it will be good if i dont have to rush it!



PG5K said:


> Is anyone else struggling to eat healthy?
> I just seem to eat chocolate and cheese sandwichs. I have tried to eat some seeds and today I'm on carrot sticks as well.
> 
> I feel pretty nauseous and eating helps me feel better for a little bit.
> 
> What do you ladies eat?

I lost 10lbs since the start of jan, but this week ive lost all motivation to be good, eaten a massive galaxy bar in one sitting, then a caramel and duo mars bar at once the next day! this week is a write off, and im going to try to be better organised as of monday, it can't hurt me or bubs to be healthy!



leoniebabey said:


> FINALLY :) something positive from me. got some anti sickness tablets from the drs :)

:happydance: finally!!

I discovered pinterest today, waiting for an invite but so far im loving it, there are some gorgeous recipes on there!


----------



## Lucky7s

leoniebabey said:


> FINALLY :) something positive from me. got some anti sickness tablets from the drs :)

woo hoo!! :happydance:

Shineystar Love Pinterest!! Totally addicted.. this website and that one take too much of my work time.

I lost 5 lbs from the start of January as well... I'm seeing a nutritionist.. I wanted to lose about 20-30 lbs before I got pregnant. Sooo I'm still sticking to eating healthy and doing really good.. except now I don't feel like eating my healthy foods.. they taste different. This morning I had oatmeal and it tasted totally different. But i've been writing down everything I eat and I'm still doing really good and not gaining any weight even though I'm totally bloated and feel like a cow.. "Boobs = Utters" .. just feel so bloated. But It's just the beginning.. I have some serious cravings for CHEESY foods.. but haven't caved yet.


I'm 6 weeks today!! woo hoo... can't wait till 8 weeks...


----------



## leoniebabey

so pleased i though she was going to say no but she could probobly tell just how ill i looked. gutted i had to turn down a toby carvery though boo :(


----------



## totatola

Hi all, do you mind if I join you?

Got my first BFP on an internet cheapy whilst I was on holiday a week ago but didn't really believe it until I got home on Tuesday and peed on a digi!

EDD is 17th October.


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi girls. Not having a very good day:cry: am cramping so am worrying and making myself cry! Absolutely no spotting/bleeding but quite a few cramps on and off all day. Keep reading its normal but cant help worrying. 

X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs Mc said:


> Hi girls. Not having a very good day:cry: am cramping so am worrying and making myself cry! Absolutely no spotting/bleeding but quite a few cramps on and off all day. Keep reading its normal but cant help worrying.
> 
> X

I'm cramping too, no bleeding either, but it makes you check doesn't it?
:hugs: it'll get easier every day that passes the risk goes down.look forward to that scan!


----------



## babyonbrain

Hi totatola-i am new to group myself, got bfp on tuesday with edd of october 14. When do you have you first ultrasound? Mine is march 9th.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Totatola & Babyonbrain, you ladies need to change from TTC to preggers!
Congrats and welcome :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

MS visited me today in the form of nausea, no sickness tho. Also, noticed nipples are very different today, anyone else noticed that?


----------



## annabelle29

babyonbrain said:


> Good morning ladies. I dont know if I have a stomach ulcer brewing or my gallbladder is going. I feel nausea and pain, like some one hit my right in my stomach....its a gnawing tearing kind of pain little lower than sternum. I have had heart burn before, but this is more intense. I think its stomach ulcer because it seems too low for gallbladder. Hopefully it goes away and I dont have to take MORE pills. I hate taking unneccessary medicine during pregnancy, especially early on when all the organs and stuff are forming. Otherwise, peeing alot and mild cramps and fatigue. Is anyone else due on or near Oct 14th?

I'm due on the 15th! Hope you don't need extra pills and it resolves itself on it's own, whatever the problem is.

I woke up in the middle of the night last night with awful night sweats. Anyone else getting those?? They suck. Then I was overcome with fear that I was going miscarry b/c of low progesterone, since night sweats can be symtpom of low progesterone. Took me 2 hours to calm down and fall back asleep. :dohh: It was awful. Called my dr this am and they said it's very common in early pg to have night sweats and not to worry, so I'm feeling better now. Good grief.

Other than my irrational fear, I'm still crampy and semi sore bbs and fairly tired. But that could be b/c I can't sleep!


----------



## annabelle29

leoniebabey said:


> FINALLY :) something positive from me. got some anti sickness tablets from the drs :)

Oh good!! I hope they kick in quickly for you. Your MS sounds awful. :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks hun i hope so too so far i've drank half a bottle of iron bru and soe fizzy cola bottles and no sickness so finger crossed there working :)


----------



## AlannaB

A lot of people have mentioned cramping. I don't think I'm having cramping, per se, as in not menstrual type cramping with back pain. I'm having... these weird little throbbing pings of pain in the low pelvic area. They come and go. Also, it seems like my entire vaginal area is super sensitive. Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## totatola

babyonbrain said:


> Hi totatola-i am new to group myself, got bfp on tuesday with edd of october 14. When do you have you first ultrasound? Mine is march 9th.

Hi babyonbrain, can't believe your first scan is so soon, I haven't even managed to get myself a doctors appt yet! In the middle of changing GPs when I found out I was pregnant so I have to have the practice registration appt before anyone will talk to me about it! I have that appt on Tuesday so I'm hoping I'll be able to get some information then and get an idea of when my first ultrasound will be. Not sure I'll be able to hold out until 12 weeks if that's what they tell me but DH has said that we'll get an early scan done privately if I want :happydance:



Hopeful42nd said:


> Totatola & Babyonbrain, you ladies need to change from TTC to preggers!
> Congrats and welcome :)

Hi Hopeful, I think it's cos I still can't believe I'm pregnant and I'm nervous it will jinx things! We're so lucky that it happened our first month of trying - still can't quite believe we're THAT lucky! :cloud9: I guess I best change it though now that I'm hanging out here!


----------



## Shineystar

Totatola, it happened to us first month too, scary!

I'm also getting cramps in waves where it gets quite uncomfortable, like AF cramp, and had a lot of cm today, it does appear this is normal and the cm may be the plug forming?

Lucky7, well done on the 5lbs! Maybe we can keep in touch re the weight issue if u like? I know we shouldn't gain in the first tri but the bloat is so bad right now, can't wait till it goes down to make way for real bump. I know i shouldn't aim to lose weight but I'd like to at least control the weight gain, it's going to be hard to watch my body change when I've struggled with my weight for so long.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, I want something to eat. The problem is I don't know what. I hate that aimlessly staring with the fridge or pantry door open. Since I can't decide I'm having nothing. Lol
Mild cramping tonight. The strangest symptom is there is this smell that I can't get away from since I woke this morning. You know how (okay gross tmi alert) when you get a cold you have that smell and like you can taste your snot almost...well it's kinda like that but I'm not sick! It's outside, indoors, I'm beginning to think its in my head or my pregnant self has developed super nostrils that won't quit. Meh....


----------



## ellabear

hi can i join???? my due according to FF is 6 october!!!


----------



## ellabear

due date*


----------



## babyonbrain

I wonder why some womans drs do scans right away and some wait so long....its like cruel and unusal punishment. All we want is to see the heart beat and the little speck giving us visual confirmation we are indeed prego and the baby is there and healthy!! I heard they are coming out with 4D scans in which you can pay privately and they make a dvd of the whole scan. I might check that out as I progress further. Can you imagine, what an incredible memory to have!


----------



## Miss Broody

I have my appointment with the GP on monday and then once they have referred me i hope i will get my Booking appt and my scan ASAP!!  I hate having to wait!! think we are going to give in and book an early scan at 7 weeks - i think thats ok to see heartbeat?

I am currently feeling sick but not sure what i fancy to eat!! I fins in the morning the thought of any food makes me feel worse, but when i eat i feel better.

I seem to be able to eat most things the rest of the day, the only things that really turns my stomach is fish/seafood and the idea of eating yoghurt/ice cream - no idea why!! 

xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

turns my stomach too thinking about it.

end of the loaf of bread and butter for me this morning with ginger nuts.

nice!!!!

TMI i have dull ache in left butt cheek which is worrying me! hope i just slept funny. woke up at 3am wide awake. took an hour to get back to sleep.
:baby:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

is any one else really restless at night, it took me ages to get to sleep and then when i did i woke about 5 times, and each time it took me ages to get back off. there was no reason for me waking, i did not need a drink etc. 

plus i am having some awful headaches (hormones maybe), and i don't drink enough, so i need to get on top of that.

My morning sickness is currently evening sickness.... not being sick, but feeling pants.... it's all fun.... but so pleased to be here all at the same time.

Dawn


----------



## PG5K

Have any of you had a brown discharge?

I'm so scared because this is how my last mc started. Me and dh dtd last night but it was fine after that but then there today. I'm so worried.
I have a scan on Monday but not feeling confident.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

PG5K said:


> Have any of you had a brown discharge?
> 
> I'm so scared because this is how my last mc started. Me and dh dtd last night but it was fine after that but then there today. I'm so worried.
> I have a scan on Monday but not feeling confident.

Maybe you have an erosion on your cervix? If it's happened after dtd? Fingers crossed for your scan hun

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had a brown discharge?
> 
> I'm so scared because this is how my last mc started. Me and dh dtd last night but it was fine after that but then there today. I'm so worried.
> I have a scan on Monday but not feeling confident.
> 
> Maybe you have an erosion on your cervix? If it's happened after dtd? Fingers crossed for your scan hun
> 
> XClick to expand...

brown discharge is old blood isnt it. dtd probably aggitated it, stay positive, having a mc always makes the next pregnancy even more nervous.

:hugs:


----------



## PG5K

My symptoms have also stopped which could be a coincidence? Have been nauseous for the last week.
The Dr. Said I had cervical erosion last time so I'm hoping its that again.

Just can't stop crying. :cry: 

Ive got to bake cakes for a surprise party in a min so I've got to pull myself together.


----------



## Jocr

Yes I've had headaches for the past two days. This mornings one is like a hangover headache!
I've just started to sleep better I was waking up loads the past two weeks.
:hugs:



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> is any one else really restless at night, it took me ages to get to sleep and then when i did i woke about 5 times, and each time it took me ages to get back off. there was no reason for me waking, i did not need a drink etc.
> 
> plus i am having some awful headaches (hormones maybe), and i don't drink enough, so i need to get on top of that.
> 
> My morning sickness is currently evening sickness.... not being sick, but feeling pants.... it's all fun.... but so pleased to be here all at the same time.
> 
> Dawn


----------



## Jocr

PG5K Try not to worry but I know it's hard not to. Apparently symptoms can chop and change like the wind. 
Try and have fun at the birthday party. :cake:
Big :hugs:




> =PG5K;15511325]My symptoms have also stopped which could be a coincidence? Have been nauseous for the last week.
> The Dr. Said I had cervical erosion last time so I'm hoping its that again.
> 
> Just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> Ive got to bake cakes for a surprise party in a min so I've got to pull myself together.


----------



## ellabear

PG5K said:


> My symptoms have also stopped which could be a coincidence? Have been nauseous for the last week.
> The Dr. Said I had cervical erosion last time so I'm hoping its that again.
> 
> Just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> Ive got to bake cakes for a surprise party in a min so I've got to pull myself together.

try not to stress too much, it might be nothing, especially if its only brown and not bright red, and symptoms come and go so try to relax, fingers crossed for a good appointment on monday for you :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Morning lovely ladies and pumpkin bumps

I had a few hours of horrible palpitations last night then really hot then cold and had a row (well I rowed) with DH. Was feeling crappy. Anyway obvs got stressed shouting etc. :sad2::brat: and had a big pain for a few seconds when I turned over in bed on left side a bit later on. 
Anyhoo this morning my tummy just doesn't feel the same if you know what I mean. I have been feeling preggers for these past two weeks and today just a little on one side??? I don't know what to think. 
Normally my tummy feel likes it's tight/stretched on the inside and today it's not. 
Scan on Wednesday but I feel really down and concerned.
Im sure it's all fine but can't help analysing everything !!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

ellabear said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms have also stopped which could be a coincidence? Have been nauseous for the last week.
> The Dr. Said I had cervical erosion last time so I'm hoping its that again.
> 
> Just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> Ive got to bake cakes for a surprise party in a min so I've got to pull myself together.
> 
> try not to stress too much, it might be nothing, especially if its only brown and not bright red, and symptoms come and go so try to relax, fingers crossed for a good appointment on monday for you :hugs:Click to expand...

only a few days, and your mind can be put at rest.

:hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jocr said:


> Morning lovely ladies and pumpkin bumps
> 
> I had a few hours of horrible palpitations last night then really hot then cold and had a row (well I rowed) with DH. Was feeling crappy. Anyway obvs got stressed shouting etc. :sad2::brat: and had a big pain for a few seconds when I turned over in bed on left side a bit later on.
> Anyhoo this morning my tummy just doesn't feel the same if you know what I mean. I have been feeling preggers for these past two weeks and today just a little on one side??? I don't know what to think.
> Normally my tummy feel likes it's tight/stretched on the inside and today it's not.
> Scan on Wednesday but I feel really down and concerned.
> Im sure it's all fine but can't help analysing everything !!!!

try to stay positive, :hugs:

when i get my dull cramps they are ever only on the side i ov from the right.

:hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Thanks ladies, just felt really sick and ran to the toilet but I couldn't be sick.
I do get like that when I'm really down but going to try and be hopeful still.


----------



## Indi84

Mine have been switching around. Often get cramps on the right, which is the side I O'd on this time (got strong O pains!) and sometimes on the left, and sometimes I feel like I'm on my period with dull all over cramps. 
I have nothing to compare it to having never been pregnant! I was worried about ectopic because it was often on my right, but I looked it up and that is really strong constant pain as far as I can see. I just can't wait to see the baby and know it's in the right place and growing to put my mind at rest! I'm pretty relaxed for the most part, until I start thinking about it and worrying!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Indi84 said:


> Mine have been switching around. Often get cramps on the right, which is the side I O'd on this time (got strong O pains!) and sometimes on the left, and sometimes I feel like I'm on my period with dull all over cramps.
> I have nothing to compare it to having never been pregnant! I was worried about ectopic because it was often on my right, but I looked it up and that is really strong constant pain as far as I can see. I just can't wait to see the baby and know it's in the right place and growing to put my mind at rest! I'm pretty relaxed for the most part, until I start thinking about it and worrying!!

Ditto- I had what I thought was slight o pains on the right, and then since then before I got my BFP had pains on the right- almost like bruising, now its sometimes still on the right but more both sides- I get aching thighs/bikini line area that feels a bit like AF cramps but only light.

I'm pretty chilled too, but would love to be sure everything was ok! I still don't feel pregnant really, so it's hard to believe! lol I just want to know everything's good so I can really start celebrating and planning and getting excited- I feel like I'm in limbo atm!

xxx


----------



## Incubus

Morning ladies :flower:

Went out last night and got away with not drinking! We went to a cocktail bar so I got Mark to order me all non-alcoholic cocktails so it looked like I was drinking plus it was so bloody cold no one was going out to smoke so I didn't even have mention it! :thumbup:

When we got home I decided to catch up a bit of corrie and wow did the sickness hit me, I haven't felt that ill in a long time, I was really sick then climbed into bed and fell asleep!


----------



## Miss Broody

I am struggling with sleeping too! Tossing and turning!! Urgh and so tired!! X


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> Thanks ladies, just felt really sick and ran to the toilet but I couldn't be sick.
> I do get like that when I'm really down but going to try and be hopeful still.

stress wont help you or the baby, i know its difficult, but try to relax, and get lost in baking! make mine a manly muffin please.

:hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

me too, and then i a shattered in the day.... heading for an afternoon nap shortly 




Miss Broody said:


> I am struggling with sleeping too! Tossing and turning!! Urgh and so tired!! X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm a bit sick feeling this morning, just making something to get some food in me. I've been grumpy and tired too, even though i slept well last night. DH is driving me up the wall for some reason. Hope this goes away soon!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm a bit sick feeling this morning, just making something to get some food in me. I've been grumpy and tired too, even though i slept well last night. DH is driving me up the wall for some reason. Hope this goes away soon!


i know what you mean oh is doing everything wrong, i am so short with him!!!

the joys of hormones.

:dohh:


----------



## PG5K

3outnumbered said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, just felt really sick and ran to the toilet but I couldn't be sick.
> I do get like that when I'm really down but going to try and be hopeful still.
> 
> stress wont help you or the baby, i know its difficult, but try to relax, and get lost in baking! make mine a manly muffin please.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: Thanks
I'm trying to relax.

If we ever get a bnb UK meet up i'll make you some muffins


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey girls! Love wkends...just woken up from an afternoon nap! 
Feel much better today, no cramping so am feeling more relaxed. I actually think i may be a little constipated and maybe some cramping is from that.
X


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, just felt really sick and ran to the toilet but I couldn't be sick.
> I do get like that when I'm really down but going to try and be hopeful still.
> 
> stress wont help you or the baby, i know its difficult, but try to relax, and get lost in baking! make mine a manly muffin please.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: Thanks
> I'm trying to relax.
> 
> If we ever get a bnb UK meet up i'll make you some muffinsClick to expand...


yum, couldnt wait, just made some rock cakes and chocolate muffins.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey fellow precious pumpkin growers :hi:

Hope you are all feeling ok. I'm feeling very tired and nauseas all day long. Got a splitting headache too but dont want to take any paracetamol. I know it's safe in pregnancy but I want to try to shift it myself first.

I've found a really good app on my iPhone. It's called 'pregnancy' It's got loads of really good information about foods to eat and avoid, a weekly log of how baby is developing, how mums body is changing and it even tells you top baby names and what to pack in your bag when you go to hospital. I can't stop going onto it!

The first trimester is free then if you want the full version including the second and third trimester I think it's £1.99 

X


----------



## babyonbrain

Jocr- I dont think you need to worry unless it the pain was accompanied by bleeding or spotting. Trying to relax...FXd


----------



## twokiddos

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey fellow precious pumpkin growers :hi:
> 
> I've found a really good app on my iPhone. It's called 'pregnancy' It's got loads of really good information about foods to eat and avoid, a weekly log of how baby is developing, how mums body is changing and it even tells you top baby names and what to pack in your bag when you go to hospital. I can't stop going onto it!
> 
> The first trimester is free then if you want the full version including the second and third trimester I think it's £1.99
> 
> X

Oh, that reminds me..... I found a cool pregnancy app for the iPhone (just got it for my birthday.... Thanks to DH) anyway.... I believe this one is free the whole time. It's called My Pregnancy and it's made by baby center. It's really neat. Gives you a checklist of things to do each week to help you and the baby, suggests power foods to eat, shows pics and videos of what's going with the baby and your body and much more. Very informational app! This is something I definitely didn't have with my other 2 pregnancies. It's so fun to look ahead too


----------



## babyonbrain

I have that app too! It is pretty neat


----------



## AlannaB

Last night I was driving my car and I suddenly got this pain in my lower right side, almost along the bikini line. Felt like I pulled a muscle, and then I felt it for another hour or so lingering. I also had some back pain low in my butt.

Because I'm a Googler I freaked out and was looking up ectopic pregnancy. I'm just going to conclude it wasn't that, because I should be bleeding and in more pain if it was. And I think it would be further up. The right is the side I ovulated on. It's gone now, but it was so weird, just like I tweaked a muscle and then it felt sore for a while afterward. 

I know I shouldn't be symptom Googling, but I can't help it. I diagnosed myself with appendicitis last year, which even the doctors didn't think I had until I got a scan. I see other people in here dealing with this too. I'm just going to try to forget about it and chalk it up to random pain. I guess you just have to find something to distract yourself. I also find that chugging some water almost always makes my cramps go away.


----------



## leoniebabey

managed to eat today :)! 
albeit a kfc but it's better than nothing lol!


----------



## opaque1997

AlannaB said:


> Last night I was driving my car and I suddenly got this pain in my lower right side, almost along the bikini line. Felt like I pulled a muscle, and then I felt it for another hour or so lingering. I also had some back pain low in my butt.
> 
> Because I'm a Googler I freaked out and was looking up ectopic pregnancy. I'm just going to conclude it wasn't that, because I should be bleeding and in more pain if it was. And I think it would be further up. The right is the side I ovulated on. It's gone now, but it was so weird, just like I tweaked a muscle and then it felt sore for a while afterward.
> 
> I know I shouldn't be symptom Googling, but I can't help it. I diagnosed myself with appendicitis last year, which even the doctors didn't think I had until I got a scan. I see other people in here dealing with this too. I'm just going to try to forget about it and chalk it up to random pain. I guess you just have to find something to distract yourself. I also find that chugging some water almost always makes my cramps go away.

This could easily be a corpus lietem (sp?) cycst - I wouldn't worry about it (the cyst is actually a good thing normally)


----------



## opaque1997

leoniebabey said:


> managed to eat today :)!
> albeit a kfc but it's better than nothing lol!

YEAH! My m/s is better today (never as bad as yours buy yesterday was pretty NOT fun) - I started b6 yesterday and between that and sleeping in.. I think I'm doing better.


----------



## leoniebabey

glad to hear your feeling better too!
managed to keep my tea down too and havn't been sick since last night but i'd only had 1 tablet so kind of understandable really!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 


I think i am obsessed with pregnancy tests LOL, since getting my positive last friday i have done a test pretty much everyday (mostly internet cheapies) it is so nice seeing the line get darker. i did another tesco one today and the line is so much darker than the one last week.... i am crazy i know. I only have one digital left and will do that next week in the hope it will show 3 + on it :p (but i do have lots of chape one's - i guess i need to start trusting that a line is a line. )

Just some info for the ladies suffering with MS - I was taking B6 in the run up to pregnancy and i swear it is helping to ward off some morning sickness (though why it's called morning sickness when it seems to hit me at night (very mildly), i will never know). 

so tired today we cancelled a restaraunt reservation and ordered pizza to home instaed...... not that i am wishing these twelve weeks away but it will be nice to reach twelve weeks when apparently the tiredness passes :p


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Went shopping today & dh bought me 2 books: dk's "the pregnant body book"- a huge hard back book with beautiful pictures & "pregnancy & birth: the essential check list"- I do love lists & this has a list for everything & even stuff about after the birth! Just spent all afternoon reading them! Lol

I thought I might get more of a 'reading book' on pregnancy for my kindle so I can read it wherever & no one will know! Lol any suggestions? :)

Xxx


----------



## Jocr

That book is amazing I was looking at getting that last week. 
I will check out the list book as I'm an avid list maker too. 
I have pregnancy for modern girls on my kindle which is quite informative and written in a chatty/friendly way. 




5_Year_Plan said:


> Went shopping today & dh bought me 2 books: dk's "the pregnant body book"- a huge hard back book with beautiful pictures & "pregnancy & birth: the essential check list"- I do love lists & this has a list for everything & even stuff about after the birth! Just spent all afternoon reading them! Lol
> 
> I thought I might get more of a 'reading book' on pregnancy for my kindle so I can read it wherever & no one will know! Lol any suggestions? :)
> 
> Xxx


----------



## Indi84

My DH bought me the pregnancy bible, lovely hard back, lovely pictures and a week by week in it. 
I've also been a pregnancy testaholic! Love seeing the line get darker and I moved to 2-3 weeks on my digi :) I think I'm going to have to quit soon though, only one cheapie left!


----------



## Alandsa

Hi all, I have been having more bleeding but minimal cramps. Proper blood flow like period all day :( got an EPAU assessment Tues but am scared this is going to be the end of my pumpkin :(

Symptoms of nausea, headaches and thirst today though


----------



## Indi84

Alandsa said:


> Hi all, I have been having more bleeding but minimal cramps. Proper blood flow like period all day :( got an EPAU assessment Tues but am scared this is going to be the end of my pumpkin :(
> 
> Symptoms of nausea, headaches and thirst today though

:hugs: Really hope everything is ok :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Alandsa said:


> Hi all, I have been having more bleeding but minimal cramps. Proper blood flow like period all day :( got an EPAU assessment Tues but am scared this is going to be the end of my pumpkin :(
> 
> Symptoms of nausea, headaches and thirst today though

Hope all is well. 30% of women have some form of bleeding, I know it's not a comfort, but possibly explains a bit. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Jess878299

Got my BFP Tuesday the 7th!!! No symptoms so far, some bleeding and cramping early this week which have now gone away!

I'm new to the message board world, how do I "join" a group??? And how do you post your ticker showing how far along you are???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Basically once you've posted in a thread if you go to 'user cp' it will show you when someone else has posted. If u hit view all subscriptions it will show you all the places you've posted in unless you unsubscribe

Oh and welcome and congrats!


----------



## babyonbrain

Alandsa-why dont you go to dr or er? I wouldnt wait till tuesday. I hope all turns out well


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alandsa - sending you lots of :hugs: I really hope everything is ok for you and your little pumpkin is hanging on. Hope Mr Alandsa is taking good care of you

X


----------



## Alandsa

Thanks for the messages :) I rang the GP Friday and he referred me from then. Wasn't sure if I would warrant A&E as its like normal period flow with no pain. Wondered of they would send me away?


----------



## Shineystar

Alandsa said:


> Thanks for the messages :) I rang the GP Friday and he referred me from then. Wasn't sure if I would warrant A&E as its like normal period flow with no pain. Wondered of they would send me away?

Don't know of this helps but a friend of mine had periods for 6 months and another had a heavy bleed at 10 weeks before she knew she was prego, but still carried to full term. I'd try A&E anyway if I was you, i think once your there they have to investigate ur problem x


----------



## Shineystar

I'm 6 weeks today! Love seeing that ticker change every week :)

But Emma's diary has me at 7 weeks? Anyone know?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Shineystar said:


> I'm 6 weeks today! Love seeing that ticker change every week :)
> 
> But Emma's diary has me at 7 weeks? Anyone know?

This has me confused too- I think some things count the first week as 'Week 1' when infact you're only 1 week pregnant at the end of that week, if you see what I mean? Others start at 'Week 0'.

I.e. if you're just turning 6 weeks today you are starting your '7th week' since AF, so some count this as being in your 7th week although you wont be 7 weeks until the end of this week.

At least that's my interpretation- I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong- but it does make life confusing doesn't it? lol I have different apps working on different systems- why can't they all stick to one?! :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree, 5year plan... 0 days to 7 days pregnant is week one, except your not 1 week until 7 days. 
Same as your birthdays, Its your 1st year of life, but your not 1 until the end of the year x


----------



## Jocr

Why not go to A &E and get yourself looked at hun? I would t wait til Tuesday. Might be something and. Itching but they will give u a good looking over and hopefully put your mind at rest. 
Good luck



Alandsa said:


> Thanks for the messages :) I rang the GP Friday and he referred me from then. Wasn't sure if I would warrant A&E as its like normal period flow with no pain. Wondered of they would send me away?


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Alandsa, hope everything goes ok for you :hugs:

I'm not feeling too pregnant at the moment, feel pretty normal except a bit hungrier than usual and occasional twinges in my left side. In the evening I feel a bit queasy but nothing that would stop me eating... hope I'm just lucky & it doesn't mean anything more.

Hope everyone else is doing good :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all well. Today i woke up and had a complete emotional breakdown - i really feel that i will loose the baby (sorry to be so glum) I have decided that my anxiety is from reading threads in first tri about people bleeding etc...... I know i have a choice to read them or not but when i read them it makes me anxious - of course my heart goes out to everyone experiencing bleeding but it makes me anxious and worry.
i know that each time i come on baby and bump i can't help but check the threads in first tri so i have decided to take a break, at least till i have my midwife appointment at nearly 8 weeks. 

I will be back in here again at some point, but not until i am comfortable that this pregnancy is as safe as it can be. 

Good luck to you all, and i hope to be back in here in a few weeks. 

i hope this post did not offend anyone as that is not my intention. 

:dust: to all 

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Shineystar

Thanks for clearing that up girls so I'm 6 weeks preg but I'm in wk 7 then.

Dawn I understand how u feel I only look on this thread and the bump pics as they are mostly positive :)


----------



## Alandsa

thanks for your advice ladies. I rang the Epau as I forgot I could do that, got seen and assessed. Sadly I have had a miscarriage and they did a scan and said there is only a little bit of uterus lining left and pregnancy test (urine) came up -ve. Thankfully it wasn't ectopic and ovaries / tubes look fine so that's good news at least.

Been advised to wait to have next proper period then can try again after that. 

Just going to rest up now and have a snuggle on soda with DH and our furbaby dog.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

omg Alandsa so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

So sorry Alandsa, big :hugs: to you x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Very sorry for your loss Alandsa :hugs: iwish you all the best when you choose to try again. For now, relax and heal, emotionally and physically :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

So sorry alandsa :hugs:

Sorry I've been MIA girls, I must of hit the unsubscribe button by mistake :dohh: I thought everyone was just being quiet :blush:

Hope everyones ok :hugs:


----------



## babyonbrain

I am sooooo incredibly sorry alandsa!


----------



## totatola

So sorry for your loss Alandsa. Hope you and DH are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## babyonbrain

Now I am super paranoid. I dont feel pregnant really either and she was only a few days farther along than me...this waiting business is a true test of faith and patience! Hope you ladies are all doing well this morning.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alandsa - I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

You look after yourself and make sure DH takes good care of you

X


----------



## Shineystar

Alandsa I'm sooo sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you must be going through, I'm sure your OH will take good care of you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mc

So sorry alandsa. Sending you lots of :hugs:
Take care of yourself
Xxxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hope everyone is alright today.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

leoniebabey said:


> Hope everyone is alright today.

 How is the sickness?

X


----------



## Indi84

Alandsa I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

BabyBumpHope said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is alright today.
> 
> How is the sickness?
> 
> XClick to expand...

MUCH MUCH better i have been sick twice since starting the tablets but it was the kind of sickness where you can be sick and then carry on rather than being confined to by bed or with my head over the loo lol


----------



## ashley78016

Hey everyone! I'm new! Pregnant with first and estimated due date is October 20th! Anyone else?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Alandsa said:


> thanks for your advice ladies. I rang the Epau as I forgot I could do that, got seen and assessed. Sadly I have had a miscarriage and they did a scan and said there is only a little bit of uterus lining left and pregnancy test (urine) came up -ve. Thankfully it wasn't ectopic and ovaries / tubes look fine so that's good news at least.
> 
> Been advised to wait to have next proper period then can try again after that.
> 
> Just going to rest up now and have a snuggle on soda with DH and our furbaby dog.

I'm so very sorry to hear this Alandsa... :hugs:


----------



## Emsmum

Can I join?

I'm expecting my second on 15th October so am 5 weeks tomorrow :)

Feeling very crampy and tired and occasionally getting waves of nausea... I'd forgotten how much I hated this part - it all feels so slow and so scary!

Alandsa big hugs to you :hugs: sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## babyonbrain

I spoke too soon, morning sickness got me today. Probably because I didnt eat much at breakfast...in a weird way I find that somewhat comforting to me right now.


----------



## leia37

big :hugs: Alandsa, to you and your oh. x


----------



## lilosmom

Alandsa said:


> thanks for your advice ladies. I rang the Epau as I forgot I could do that, got seen and assessed. Sadly I have had a miscarriage and they did a scan and said there is only a little bit of uterus lining left and pregnancy test (urine) came up -ve. Thankfully it wasn't ectopic and ovaries / tubes look fine so that's good news at least.
> 
> Been advised to wait to have next proper period then can try again after that.
> 
> Just going to rest up now and have a snuggle on soda with DH and our furbaby dog.

I'm so very sorry for you loss. There's nothing to say that will comfort you right now but I do hope you have support from your DH. :hugs:


----------



## Jenba

Alandsa said:


> thanks for your advice ladies. I rang the Epau as I forgot I could do that, got seen and assessed. Sadly I have had a miscarriage and they did a scan and said there is only a little bit of uterus lining left and pregnancy test (urine) came up -ve. Thankfully it wasn't ectopic and ovaries / tubes look fine so that's good news at least.
> 
> Been advised to wait to have next proper period then can try again after that.
> 
> Just going to rest up now and have a snuggle on soda with DH and our furbaby dog.

I am so very sorry Alandsa xxxxx


----------



## PG5K

I'm sorry to hear that, take care Alandsa Xx


Hello new ladies, welcome to the group :flower:

I still have very slightly tinged brown cm today but its very faint. Last time I had an eroded cervix so I'm going to ask if I can be checked to see if this is what's causing it.
Very nervous as I've got my scan tomorrow but have sore boobs and feel sick still so really trying to be positive.


----------



## Miss Broody

Alandsa, i am really sorry for your and DH loss, i hope that you are taking care of yourselves, our thoughts are all with you. 

Emsmum - i agree time is going way too slowly!! Watched an old episode of One born last night and the lasy was saying how quickly pregnancy goes, i was like ermmm no it doesn't!! I swear i feel like i have been pregnant for months at this point!!! Hurry up rest of the 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## allyk

Hi ladies can I join, I got bfp yesterday dates work out that in due on 25th. Number 2 for me


----------



## BabyBumpHope

allyk said:


> Hi ladies can I join, I got bfp yesterday dates work out that in due on 25th. Number 2 for me

Congratulations on your BFP :)

X


----------



## Jocr

What time is your scan?
I bet you are super excited - let us know how it goes.:happydance:



PG5K said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, take care Alandsa Xx
> 
> 
> Hello new ladies, welcome to the group :flower:
> 
> I still have very slightly tinged brown cm today but its very faint. Last time I had an eroded cervix so I'm going to ask if I can be checked to see if this is what's causing it.
> Very nervous as I've got my scan tomorrow but have sore boobs and feel sick still so really trying to be positive.


----------



## Jocr

Morning all

Im so sorry for your loss Alandsa.

Hi new ladies.:hi:

Well I just had my first appointment with the GP - he looked and acted like the Mad Hatter :headspin::drool: from Alice in Wonderland - hardly understood him!!
Basically he said that he will write to the midwives and let them know that they need to contact me for an appoinment at some point. Very vaugue and still kind of left in limbo. It looks like it will be a while before a midwife contacts me by the sound of it.
I told him I had been out of breath when trying to walk and talk so is going to do a blood test for anemia.
As I was under a fertility Dr for IUI I have an early scan this wednesday whih I just cant wait for. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Alandsa said:


> Hi all, I have been having more bleeding but minimal cramps. Proper blood flow like period all day :( got an EPAU assessment Tues but am scared this is going to be the end of my pumpkin :(
> 
> Symptoms of nausea, headaches and thirst today though

just seen your signature i am really sorry sweetie.

:hug:


----------



## PG5K

I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)

Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.

that must have put your mind at rest.

xx:cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

3outnumbered said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.
> 
> that must have put your mind at rest.
> 
> xx:cloud9:Click to expand...

I really went in expecting the worst so I'm happy.
Going out with dh for dinner tonight to celebrate.


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.
> 
> that must have put your mind at rest.
> 
> xx:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I really went in expecting the worst so I'm happy.
> Going out with dh for dinner tonight to celebrate.Click to expand...

good for you!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

PG5K said:


> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.

Yey :) you've put a smile on my face! I can't wait to have a scan to make sure my bean has a heartbeat and to put my mind at rest. I bet it was amazing

X


----------



## PG5K

I hope you get good news to when you go. :)

The sonographer was pointing out the hb but I couldnt tell, I'll just believe her as she's been looking a lot longer than me. Lol.
It's nearly 7 weeks till my next scan...ages away! Really going to have to keep myself busy.


----------



## Jenba

I want an early scan now lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Im exhausted today- not sleepy but my body is sooo tired! Just went to bluewater but had to come home after about 45 mins because I was done!! Spent the rest of the morning on the sofa! I think it's because I'm going down with a cold too- asking my body to make a baby & fend off a cold is a big ask! & it's only going to get worse this afternoon when I get my flu jab! Thank goodness for half term...!

Xxx


----------



## Jocr

Thats great news, I bet you are thrilled and relieved.
Have a lovely time out tonight.:hugs:



PG5K said:


> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Jenba said:


> I want an early scan now lol

Me too! Dh says we can get a private scan at 10 or 11 weeks depending when the midwife gets back to us with a date- want to tell our families on 31st march & want to have a scan before then to be sure all's well. 

Still seems far too long to wait though!!

Does anyone know how early a Doppler will work to detect a heartbeat? I'm considering getting a cheapie one from amazon...

Xxx


----------



## Alandsa

PG5K said:


> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.

aww that is just so lovely :) im so pleased for you!

that's cool that you can see the HB at such an early scan. how did you get the early scan again? was it because you had some bleeding before?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've just felt the urge to poas again. Haven't tested for about 10 days. I just bought the poundland ones where you get 2 in a box. They are the ones I used the first time I got my BFP. When I got my first the line didn't come up straight away and it was still relatively faint after the time had passed. This time - wow, I noticed a big difference. The test line came up instantly and is so dark that the pink line is practically purple. I feel so much better. I don't know why I felt the urge to test to be honest as my boobs are killing and the sickness is still there. I guess I just needed some confirmation. I cant wait for my scan. Haven't got a date yet but should hopefully be in 5-6 weeks. Think i might have to buy a Doppler too. Does anyone know how much they are?

X


----------



## opaque1997

babyonbrain said:


> I spoke too soon, morning sickness got me today. Probably because I didnt eat much at breakfast...in a weird way I find that somewhat comforting to me right now.

I understand this feeling - but now I'm going on day 7.. I'm a bit over it.. :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

BabyBumpHope said:


> I've just felt the urge to poas again. Haven't tested for about 10 days. I just bought the poundland ones where you get 2 in a box. They are the ones I used the first time I got my BFP. When I got my first the line didn't come up straight away and it was still relatively faint after the time had passed. This time - wow, I noticed a big difference. The test line came up instantly and is so dark that the pink line is practically purple. I feel so much better. I don't know why I felt the urge to test to be honest as my boobs are killing and the sickness is still there. I guess I just needed some confirmation. I cant wait for my scan. Haven't got a date yet but should hopefully be in 5-6 weeks. Think i might have to buy a Doppler too. Does anyone know how much they are?
> 
> X

I've been looking at ones on amazon from about £20 upwards. Although they seem only to work later on- some people got it working from 9 weeks but mostly it seems 16 weeks plus. I'm not sure if the more expensive ones work earlier?


----------



## babyonbrain

I think at that point you can pay for private 2d scan. I have seen prices I think from 65 to 100 just for the basic 2d. I am trying to convince my DH to buy me a 3d 4d scan at 16 weeks they can do 100% accurate gender determination....if baby doesnt cooperate, you can go back either free or discount. I should be 16 weeks beginning of may if they estimated my due date correct. What an awesome early Mothers day present would that be?!?! 

Thanks Opaque1997- I didnt get morning sickness too bad with other two pregnancies. So I am hoping its going to be mild this time around. Biggest thing right now is most food tastes funny or different and I dont have much of an appetite. The biggest craving I have is salty and spicy, especially virgin bloody marys!!! LOL


----------



## Feb4th2011

PG5K said:


> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.

That's sooo exciting!!! Did you get to hear the heartbeat, or did they tell you how fast it was?? I have my first scan on friday at 6+4:flower:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, we had appointment with GP today - exciting! All referred off so now just need to wait for date for booking in!

I have booked a private scan for 7 weeks 4 days (2 weeks from today!) so should have no issues seeing HB!! Cannot wait! 

xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't think i'd be happy unless I heard the heartbeat, it's that emotional attachment. They always let me hear it at scans, even the early one. That's wonderful news though that everything is good :) I can't wait for mine either!
So I am so exhausted these past few days. I have no energy at all and just want to crawl back in bed, but ive got my son to take care of so that's out of the question. As for sickness I feel pretty nauseous every day now, ginger ale helps but it would be nice if it would calm down a bit. :) it's the price we pay for beautiful babies :)


----------



## annabelle29

Just caught up on all the news.

So sorry for your loss Alandsa. :hugs:

Dawn, I understand your worry. Hopefully all goes well and we'll see you back in the next tri! :hugs:

Welcome newbies!! 

AFM, still fairly tired often, but when I try to take naps, it doesn't work. My mind just won't shut off. Waking up a lot at night to pee or just think. :dohh: 

Had my first bout of sickness earlier, felt nauseous and had to eat to make it go away. Hopefully that's the extent of ms; I forgot I had to eat quite often to keep the nausea at bay with my last pregnancy. Just means it's all working in there, so I'm okay with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucky7s

So sorry Alandsa...:hugs:

AFM, Feeling more nauseous today then ever.. but It's just a yucky feeling not vomiting. I still feel sore boobs and always tired. I slept a lot this weekend.. big 2 hour naps.. and then still slept fine at night, pretty crazy. I feel very un-motivated to do anything. Unfortunately not doing so well on my cravings.. I was doing so well eating healthy... but I think baby really likes cheese. HA HA!


----------



## leoniebabey

well the sickness tablets are deffo working have only took 1 today!! but i have an awful cough and cold. hope everyone is well !


----------



## AlannaB

Gahhhh just had a massive freakout at work and now 4 people know. Went to the bathroom and got one wipe of mucus-y red blood. Followed by some brown spotting. I put in a pad but it seems to have tapered off right away. I was all shaky and upset and I had to get someone to take my class (which was in five minutes--- I teach). It looked like the stuff I get at the beginning or end of my period. No pain really. So I'm hoping we're still OK. Doctors office said if I'm not in bad pain or filling up a pad then just best to wait it out. One of the girls at work said she has it for a couple weeks and went to the ER and they were kind of like, Whatever, it's normal.

I'm stressing though! :-(


----------



## Alandsa

Sorry to hear you had such a scare. I know of lots of people who have had such bleeding as part of a normal pregnancy but if you get any more bleeding then might be worth getting it checked out again and ask for a referral for an early pregnancy assessment. I found out that the criteria for such an assessment doesn't require you to have lots of bleeding or any pain, which is what's had thought I required to get such an assessment

Hopefully it just tapers off and that's it :)


----------



## lilosmom

I had my first scan this afternoon (6 + 4) and although baby is literally a pumpkin seed it was pretty awesome to see a heartbeat in there. Once I figure out how to scan my pic I'll try to post it for you all to view. Not much to see but it sure is nice to know there's a healthy baby in there! Makes feeling so crappy that much easier to deal with.


----------



## Feb4th2011

lilosmom said:


> I had my first scan this afternoon (6 + 4) and although baby is literally a pumpkin seed it was pretty awesome to see a heartbeat in there. Once I figure out how to scan my pic I'll try to post it for you all to view. Not much to see but it sure is nice to know there's a healthy baby in there! Makes feeling so crappy that much easier to deal with.

Thanks so awesome!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I really can't wait until November due date's start popping up in the threads lol! I hate being in "newest" month of prego's:) I just want to be 2nd tri already! lol. It's going so slow!


----------



## Leinzlove

Feb4th2011 said:


> I really can't wait until November due date's start popping up in the threads lol! I hate being in "newest" month of prego's:) I just want to be 2nd tri already! lol. It's going so slow!

Same here...


----------



## DreamingBaby

I was so sick today at work, was feeling a bit dizzy this morning but was okay - had lunch later on and just got so dizzy and sick i had to eat someone to drive me home. Luckily i was working close to home today as i have to drive around a lot and sometimes over an hour away. I threw up heaps when i got home and was still sick for hours. 
Works making me feel bad and i dont know if i should go in tomorrow because i gave to drive around all day and work 12 hours.
There making me feel so bad about being sick... It sucks!

Has anyone had any luck with ways to stop getting sick?


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww I can't believe how bad you are all feeling, I really don't feel much different... It's actually starting to worry me a little!
I'm definately going to pay for an early scan at just over 7 weeks, I just want to see my little flumps in the right place.

& I'm a sweetpea today :yipee:
x


----------



## Jocr

Hi Lisa

Why not book that private scan now ready for 7 weeks and it will give you something to look forward to andcount down the days? How much will you have to pay?
We may well have a private one to find out the sex - I think about 17 weeks at this place that does 3d.
Im staill waiting for midwife booking in appointment - they have to call me. Have you got a date for yours?
I have a scan in the morning and I cant wait - like you I just want to see that all is ok and its in the right place. :happydance:
A lot of the symptoms I had in the first week or so arnt as prominant - maybe our symptoms will come and go or maybe hit us hard in a few weeks.



Lisa40 said:


> Awwww I can't believe how bad you are all feeling, I really don't feel much different... It's actually starting to worry me a little!
> I'm definately going to pay for an early scan at just over 7 weeks, I just want to see my little flumps in the right place.
> 
> & I'm a sweetpea today :yipee:
> x


----------



## PG5K

Alandsa said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.
> 
> aww that is just so lovely :) im so pleased for you!
> 
> that's cool that you can see the HB at such an early scan. how did you get the early scan again? was it because you had some bleeding before?Click to expand...

Thank you. :) 
Yes, for me it was because of the bleeding I've had but different places have drop in sessions. 
I was going to pay for a private scan if they didnt refer me anyway.


----------



## Alandsa

PG5K said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan at 9 today and I have a heartbeat!
> She said she couldn't date it properly as it was snuggled in but she said 5+5 - I know im 6+5 otherwise I'd have got my bfp at 3dpo :)
> 
> Still nervous but I've been booked in for my 13 week scan on the 30th March.
> 
> aww that is just so lovely :) im so pleased for you!
> 
> that's cool that you can see the HB at such an early scan. how did you get the early scan again? was it because you had some bleeding before?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :)
> Yes, for me it was because of the bleeding I've had but different places have drop in sessions.
> I was going to pay for a private scan if they didnt refer me anyway.Click to expand...

Due to current bleeding or history of bleeding with previous pregnancies?

You must be over the moon, did you say whether you got a scan photo? :)


----------



## PG5K

AlannaB said:


> Gahhhh just had a massive freakout at work and now 4 people know. Went to the bathroom and got one wipe of mucus-y red blood. Followed by some brown spotting. I put in a pad but it seems to have tapered off right away. I was all shaky and upset and I had to get someone to take my class (which was in five minutes--- I teach). It looked like the stuff I get at the beginning or end of my period. No pain really. So I'm hoping we're still OK. Doctors office said if I'm not in bad pain or filling up a pad then just best to wait it out. One of the girls at work said she has it for a couple weeks and went to the ER and they were kind of like, Whatever, it's normal.
> 
> I'm stressing though! :-(

I've had some bleeding to, I was convinced at the weekend that I'd lost my little bean and cried so much... but I went for a scan and there it was beating away.
Go to the docs, even if they say its nothing you need to know for your own sanity.

Hope you're ok. Xx :hugs:


----------



## AlannaB

PG5K said:


> I've had some bleeding to, I was convinced at the weekend that I'd lost my little bean and cried so much... but I went for a scan and there it was beating away.
> Go to the docs, even if they say its nothing you need to know for your own sanity.
> 
> Hope you're ok. Xx :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the support!

Since it was literally two wipes of blood and then nothing the rest of yesterday and nothing today, I'm going to try not to worry about it and wait till my appointment next week. Unless I get any more bleeding, then I'll go in. CM is back to creamy and completely normal today. It was so weird.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

AlannaB said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I've had some bleeding to, I was convinced at the weekend that I'd lost my little bean and cried so much... but I went for a scan and there it was beating away.
> Go to the docs, even if they say its nothing you need to know for your own sanity.
> 
> Hope you're ok. Xx :hugs:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support!
> 
> Since it was literally two wipes of blood and then nothing the rest of yesterday and nothing today, I'm going to try not to worry about it and wait till my appointment next week. Unless I get any more bleeding, then I'll go in. CM is back to creamy and completely normal today. It was so weird.Click to expand...

I just had the tiniest bit of brown spotting just now and freaked out- got massively dizzy & had to remind myself to calm down! But I came straight home & did another Ic test & it was quicker and darker than ever, so I hope it's just one of those things. I'm going to just try and relax & hope there's not any more. I hope everything is good for us all & looking forward to seeing pictures from people's early scans! xxx


----------



## opaque1997

DreamingBaby said:


> I was so sick today at work, was feeling a bit dizzy this morning but was okay - had lunch later on and just got so dizzy and sick i had to eat someone to drive me home. Luckily i was working close to home today as i have to drive around a lot and sometimes over an hour away. I threw up heaps when i got home and was still sick for hours.
> Works making me feel bad and i dont know if i should go in tomorrow because i gave to drive around all day and work 12 hours.
> There making me feel so bad about being sick... It sucks!
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with ways to stop getting sick?

B6 - just watch how much and careful it can take 3 days. I take 15 mg in the morning (in my prenatal) and then 25 with lunch and 25 mg with dinner. It hasn't stopped it - but its helped a LOT. Also - yesterday I got Preggie pop drops (not sure if you have them in the UK - I got them on amazon us) and they are pretty good. Other then that - ginger ale.. and eating what my body wants regaurdless of how crazy it is.


----------



## lilosmom

Hope I did this right?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

lilosmom said:


> View attachment 339990
> 
> 
> Hope I did this right?

There it is!! Teeny tiny!! Lovely! :) xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ok here's a symptom that's driving me insane: Has anybody else completely lost the ability to make a decision?

I can't decide what to wear in the mornings, I can't decide what to eat, what to buy in the shops, whether I want a knife and fork or a spoon?! lol I can't make any kind of decision- I just stand there floundering & then start to panic when too much time goes by & I still haven't decided!! lol 

Am I the only one? Is this normal? When will it stop?! lol 

xxx


----------



## Shineystar

Aww lilosmum thanks for sharing that, bet it feels real now?

Well I wish my tummy would make its mind up, felt really rough this morning then forced myself to eat, since them I'm starving every few hours, just came home and munched far too many biscuits but I want more! Argh!


----------



## twokiddos

Leinzlove said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I really can't wait until November due date's start popping up in the threads lol! I hate being in "newest" month of prego's:) I just want to be 2nd tri already! lol. It's going so slow!
> 
> Same here...Click to expand...

I was JUST saying the same thing to DH yesterday. It seems like everyone is more pregnant than me LOL. I'll be happy too to see more newbies :winkwink:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

lilosmom said:


> View attachment 339990
> 
> 
> Hope I did this right?

Awww lilosmom, how lush is your bean?!?! I bet you are over the moon! It's hard to think that our beans could show up on a scan being so small! 

X


----------



## annabelle29

Love the little bean pic Lilosmom!! :thumbup:

I guess pregnancy brain is hitting you right now huh? :haha: I still have mine from the first pregnancy 4 years ago!

I'm already sick of having to eat so often. Every couple hours I have to have something, otherwise I start to feel a bit queasy. So I'm packing like 5 lunches to work everyday. Good grief! :dohh:


----------



## Lucky7s

lilosmom said:


> View attachment 339990
> 
> 
> Hope I did this right?

:happydance: YAY!!! OMG so cute! love it.. can't wait.. i'm 2 weeks away!


----------



## Indi84

That is a cute scan, makes me so excited for mine!

Well my news... morning sickness has kicked in! Since around sat I have felt hungover, and been really bad in the eves. Today I drove to work and was sick in the car park after parking, and twice at work in the morning and again just now this eve. The next six weeks at work are going to be hard... I had to tell my colleague because I kept running for the back door (my work toilet is an vile outhouse!!) I ended up being sick in the bushes as the toilet is so bad. I have only worked there a few months and I cleaned it, but it's the smell of the shed that churns my stomach :( 
Anyway, pleased it's started but wow do I feel rough. Like I've had a session with a bottle of vodka!! 
How are all of you?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow good pic :) I can't wait till I go in now too! Only 1 week to wait!
The sickness some of you have sounds terrible, very sorry. Mine is more nausea, that never amounts to anything, just keeps lingering and making me want to not do anything.


----------



## Shineystar

Hopeful your ms sounds just like mine. However I'm having problems with the other end now. Yuk :(


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yup mines just nausea too so far- not looking forward to it getting worse :/ this morning in the shower I wasn't sure if I was going to faint or be sick- I managed to get out & sit on the floor, wrapped in a towel by the toilet & avert disaster- didn't faint or be sick, but I couldn't see or hear anything so think I would have fainted if I hadn't got out then! I guess it must have been the hot water? :/ xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Jocr said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Why not book that private scan now ready for 7 weeks and it will give you something to look forward to andcount down the days? How much will you have to pay?
> We may well have a private one to find out the sex - I think about 17 weeks at this place that does 3d.
> Im staill waiting for midwife booking in appointment - they have to call me. Have you got a date for yours?
> I have a scan in the morning and I cant wait - like you I just want to see that all is ok and its in the right place. :happydance:
> A lot of the symptoms I had in the first week or so arnt as prominant - maybe our symptoms will come and go or maybe hit us hard in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww I can't believe how bad you are all feeling, I really don't feel much different... It's actually starting to worry me a little!
> I'm definately going to pay for an early scan at just over 7 weeks, I just want to see my little flumps in the right place.
> 
> & I'm a sweetpea today :yipee:
> xClick to expand...


Yeah I'll book it for next Friday I think after work - just in case of any issues. It's £75 in Liverpool.

How strange that you have a scan but no midwife appointment? My midwife appt is on the 7th March at 9 weeks :yipee:

I hope we are just lucky & that everything is ok but we don't have any :sick: - that would be amazing :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jocr

Wow that is amazing. 
I have an early scan in the morning. Did u have an internal scan or just an external scan. I don't fancy an internal scan 



lilosmom said:


> View attachment 339990
> 
> 
> Hope I did this right?


----------



## Jocr

Yeah fingers crossed. 
Early scan via my fertility nurse not normal gp and midwife. I will ask my fertility nurse loads of questions tomorrow. 



Lisa40 said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa
> 
> Why not book that private scan now ready for 7 weeks and it will give you something to look forward to andcount down the days? How much will you have to pay?
> We may well have a private one to find out the sex - I think about 17 weeks at this place that does 3d.
> Im staill waiting for midwife booking in appointment - they have to call me. Have you got a date for yours?
> I have a scan in the morning and I cant wait - like you I just want to see that all is ok and its in the right place. :happydance:
> A lot of the symptoms I had in the first week or so arnt as prominant - maybe our symptoms will come and go or maybe hit us hard in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww I can't believe how bad you are all feeling, I really don't feel much different... It's actually starting to worry me a little!
> I'm definately going to pay for an early scan at just over 7 weeks, I just want to see my little flumps in the right place.
> 
> & I'm a sweetpea today :yipee:
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll book it for next Friday I think after work - just in case of any issues. It's £75 in Liverpool.
> 
> How strange that you have a scan but no midwife appointment? My midwife appt is on the 7th March at 9 weeks :yipee:
> 
> I hope we are just lucky & that everything is ok but we don't have any :sick: - that would be amazing :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs Mc

Well my new symptom - really painful trapped wind!:blush:
Was scared this morn as thought i was having very painful cramps but then figured out what it was. More a painful stitch than cramp.
Although its now not so trapped and is tarting to be released:blush: what a romantic valentines we're having:haha:
I was very impressed with oh today. Got a huge bouquet of roses and lillies delivered.:flower:Anyone else get spoilt?
X


----------



## Jocr

I hear ya... I've got that same romantic wind too. 
We have just back from Jamie Oliver's Italian and it was scrummy. I'm now absolutely stuffed. 
Glad u got spoiled. 



Mrs Mc said:


> Well my new symptom - really painful trapped wind!:blush:
> Was scared this morn as thought i was having very painful cramps but then figured out what it was. More a painful stitch than cramp.
> Although its now not so trapped and is tarting to be released:blush: what a romantic valentines we're having:haha:
> I was very impressed with oh today. Got a huge bouquet of roses and lillies delivered.:flower:Anyone else get spoilt?
> X


----------



## opaque1997

5_Year_Plan said:


> Yup mines just nausea too so far- not looking forward to it getting worse :/ this morning in the shower I wasn't sure if I was going to faint or be sick- I managed to get out & sit on the floor, wrapped in a towel by the toilet & avert disaster- didn't faint or be sick, but I couldn't see or hear anything so think I would have fainted if I hadn't got out then! I guess it must have been the hot water? :/ xxx

I've moved my showers to the evening because yes - for me its the hot water in the morning that gives me that feeling. :( (I always used to shower at night so its not a big deal for me though)


----------



## opaque1997

Mrs Mc said:


> Well my new symptom - really painful trapped wind!:blush:
> Was scared this morn as thought i was having very painful cramps but then figured out what it was. More a painful stitch than cramp.
> Although its now not so trapped and is tarting to be released:blush: what a romantic valentines we're having:haha:
> I was very impressed with oh today. Got a huge bouquet of roses and lillies delivered.:flower:Anyone else get spoilt?
> X

I too have the gas.. its not so fun and DH is constantly remarking on it.. oh well :)

I too got flowers - roses and stargazer lillies delivered to my desk yesterday :) Its super nice.. though the smell was a bit much...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was given roses and Belgian dark chocolate (my fav). I made him a super nice roast glazed ham, garlic mashed potato and steamed veggies, followed by a heart shaped cake of my own creation. Brownie bottom, marble came top, marshmallow cream in between, with buttercream sides and chocolate ganach drizzled over the top. Mmm, so yummy.

As for feeling faint, I don't get that. I usually take baths and keep the temp not too hot and don't stay in long to avoid overheating. Gas? Yes but im pretty good about keeping it to myself, waiting till he's left for work or visiting the bathroom. Still pretty tired, sleeping long nights and still craving a couple naps during awake hours.

Hope you Valentines eve was fab!


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs Mc said:


> Well my new symptom - really painful trapped wind!:blush:
> Was scared this morn as thought i was having very painful cramps but then figured out what it was. More a painful stitch than cramp.
> Although its now not so trapped and is tarting to be released:blush: what a romantic valentines we're having:haha:
> I was very impressed with oh today. Got a huge bouquet of roses and lillies delivered.:flower:Anyone else get spoilt?
> X

I have gas but it's not trapped :blush: 
It just comes out, I have no control over it at all and it's so loud and smells vile :blush:
Also vday was a complete suckish let down thanks to DH being a tit :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry to hear princess :hugs: I'm sending you valentines love xo :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou Hun :hugs:


----------



## DreamingBaby

Just went to the doctors (second visit - but seeing a different one) and this time they did blood and urine tests to test for everything under the dun (which is standard) and she also referred me for a scan at 7 weeks, she wrote something on it so i wont have to pay for it which is great! So much happier with this doctor, but she was asking where i planned on giving birth and had i booked yet, so now ive gotta go check out hospitals! Ive gone from one extreme of... Just wait and see to book book book! Lol... 

Now i just have to wait a week and a half for my scan! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Alandsa said:


> thanks for your advice ladies. I rang the Epau as I forgot I could do that, got seen and assessed. Sadly I have had a miscarriage and they did a scan and said there is only a little bit of uterus lining left and pregnancy test (urine) came up -ve. Thankfully it wasn't ectopic and ovaries / tubes look fine so that's good news at least.
> 
> Been advised to wait to have next proper period then can try again after that.
> 
> Just going to rest up now and have a snuggle on soda with DH and our furbaby dog.

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Indi84 - you have described my nausea down to a T - a hangover! I feel hungover ALL the time :( I actually stopped drinking altogether last year to prevent the feeling of hangovers. I hate them. At least this feeling is for a positive thing. I haven't actually been sick yet but have managed to stop it a couple of times. Not sure how long I can go on stopping it though. I can't get out of bed until I've eaten 2 ginger nuts as my body physically won't let me! I don't know whether it's true what they say about ginger but it seems to be helping - even if just slightly!

X


----------



## totatola

Morning ladies, how are you all?

Sorry to hear that such awful morning sickness has struck for some of you. I've had very few symptoms so far other than being gassy and falling asleep on the sofa a couple of evenings this last week. Fell asleep at 10pm last night after returning home from a lovely dinner with DH and got an hour of solid sleep there before going to bed!

Had my practice registration appt with the nurse at my new GP's yesterday and told her that I was pregnant and wanted to get the ball rolling. I now have an early morning booking-in appt with my GP on Friday - very excited!
Very jealous of all of you having early scans! DH has said that I can have one around 7-8 weeks if I really want one! :happydance: Going to wait until after my appt on Friday to see what the plan is and then consider getting something booked! It's all too exciting!


----------



## Jocr

Hi all

This is our photo of this mornings scan at 5 weeks and 6 days.
The baby is 5mm long.:happydance::happydance::happydance: The yolk sack is a bit bigger then the baby - its quite difficult to see where everything is on the photo but I thought you would like to see.
At first the fertility nurse could only see the yolk sack by doing an external scan so she did an internal scan and could see the baby right away.:thumbup:
We could even see the heart beat too which was cool but she didnt have any sound on so couldnt hear it.
A tear came to my eye to see that it is all real and baby is in the right place and all is well.
I have a midwife appointment 8th March and then I imagine I will be told when we will have the next scan which should be somewhere between 8-12 weeks. So noe im over to the normal process and protocals of NHS midwives/system.
I keep wondering if tomorrow (6 weeks) is when I will start with MS - as so may books say its around this time and a lot of you ladies have it now.
Hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan 15.2.12.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shelleyanddan

Due on 24th October!!! My Birthday is 16th and OH's is 22nd ;) Our Libra Family!! FINGERS CROSSED :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Jocr said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is our photo of this mornings scan at 5 weeks and 6 days.
> The baby is 5mm long.:happydance::happydance::happydance: The yolk sack is a bit bigger then the baby - its quite difficult to see where everything is on the photo but I thought you would like to see.
> At first the fertility nurse could only see the yolk sack by doing an external scan so she did an internal scan and could see the baby right away.:thumbup:
> We could even see the heart beat too which was cool but she didnt have any sound on so couldnt hear it.
> A tear came to my eye to see that it is all real and baby is in the right place and all is well.
> I have a midwife appointment 8th March and then I imagine I will be told when we will have the next scan which should be somewhere between 8-12 weeks. So noe im over to the normal process and protocals of NHS midwives/system.
> I keep wondering if tomorrow (6 weeks) is when I will start with MS - as so may books say its around this time and a lot of you ladies have it now.
> Hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:

awww im loving seeing all of these scans :D its so wonderful to see it all going well! fills me with hope for my next time. Is this the vaginal scan photo?


----------



## PG5K

wow, your scan picture is so clear Jocr! 
My sonographer said my little seed was nestled very close to the side so she couldnt date it properly. If she hadnt pointed it out i wouldnt have seen it at all (tbh, i could barely see if when she pointed the hb out) :)
She found mine without doing an internal scan, which i think is why it wouldnt have been as clear.

I am thinking of treating myself to another scan at 10 weeks and then i have my next scan at 13+2 on the 30th March.


Im a blueberry today! :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## princess_1991

Loving the scan jocr :thumbup:
Congrats Shelley :hugs:

1 week until my scan :wohoo:


----------



## lucysmummy

Aww you guys are making me so excited for my scan on Friday, its also my birthday then so I am hoping it all goes well.


----------



## Jocr

Thanks - yes it is. I didnt even know that i could get a photo from that sort. x


----------



## Jocr

Clever arnt they.

Yes they have a good eye for it all - it is really difficult to makes it all out until they get a bit bigger.
When I know when I am due my next scan - depending on the wait I will see about a private scan in between but if its soonish I will have a private scan to see what sex our baby is. So impatient and want to start buying things. HAve you been buying anything yet?




PG5K said:


> wow, your scan picture is so clear Jocr!
> My sonographer said my little seed was nestled very close to the side so she couldnt date it properly. If she hadnt pointed it out i wouldnt have seen it at all (tbh, i could barely see if when she pointed the hb out) :)
> She found mine without doing an internal scan, which i think is why it wouldnt have been as clear.
> 
> I am thinking of treating myself to another scan at 10 weeks and then i have my next scan at 13+2 on the 30th March.
> 
> 
> Im a blueberry today! :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## PG5K

I really want to buy some stuff I've seen (little unisex baby grows) but I'm holding out till my 13 week scan...and then we'll hopefully start on the nursery. :)
The nursery will have cupcake wallpaper regardless of it being a boy or girl because I love it. Lol.
It does have pale pink and blue so I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Is anyone else still having spotting? I had a bit more this
Morning so I'm going to ring the doctor- I'm sure it's nothing right? Only when I wiped, brown not red & no cramping so hopefully nothing to worry about, they'll probably tell me not to be such a hypochondriac! Lol but I thought I'd mention it as I might get an early scan out of it! You never know. Hope it's ok. I can't help but worry :(.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

lucysmummy said:


> Aww you guys are making me so excited for my scan on Friday, its also my birthday then so I am hoping it all goes well.

YAy! Mine is on Friday as well! How far along will you be?:flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

5_Year_Plan said:


> Is anyone else still having spotting? I had a bit more this
> Morning so I'm going to ring the doctor- I'm sure it's nothing right? Only when I wiped, brown not red & no cramping so hopefully nothing to worry about, they'll probably tell me not to be such a hypochondriac! Lol but I thought I'd mention it as I might get an early scan out of it! You never know. Hope it's ok. I can't help but worry :(.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

hi!

I had some pink spotting last Friday which turned into brown Saturday morning. It wasn't a lot but still scared the crap out of me. This happened to me right after I had an TMI... :dohh:orgasm( no penetration. anyways, I went to the Doctor and he checked my cervix and it was closed!:happydance: He sent me for blood work to check my beta levels, and to see if I had any blood clotting issue's ( just covering his ass). Everything came back great. My levels were 12461 at 5 weeks 6 days. I should mention, mine was only when I wiped and I had no cramps at all.
Getting it checked out is a good idea, although I wouldn't be to worried:hugs: Peace of mind helps mumma to stay relaxed:)


----------



## AlannaB

Feb4th2011 said:


> hi!
> 
> I had some pink spotting last Friday which turned into brown Saturday morning. It wasn't a lot but still scared the crap out of me. This happened to me right after I had an TMI... :dohh:orgasm( no penetration. anyways, I went to the Doctor and he checked my cervix and it was closed!:happydance: He sent me for blood work to check my beta levels, and to see if I had any blood clotting issue's ( just covering his ass). Everything came back great. My levels were 12461 at 5 weeks 6 days. I should mention, mine was only when I wiped and I had no cramps at all.
> Getting it checked out is a good idea, although I wouldn't be to worried:hugs: Peace of mind helps mumma to stay relaxed:)

OK. This MUST be a thing. Because I also had an orgasm early morning on the day I had my bleeding. (It was about two wipes of brownish red, then a little tint of brown to the CM, then completely gone.) Also I've had two O's so far and they kick off a lot of painful cramps. I'm just going to have to not do that for a while.


----------



## PG5K

I had my bleeding this time due to bd but I've had red blood not long after my bfp which was normal as well (but very scary).

I'm going to avoid bd for a few weeks :( 
I read that it won't cause and problems for the bean, just stress for you if you start bleeding a little.

Going to have to make sure dh doesn't feel neglected :haha:


----------



## babyonbrain

First day back to boot camp exercise since finding out I was pregnant. Very nerve racking since the last time I ended up cramping and back ache afterwards for two days....I hope that I didnt overdo it!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Well I went to the doctor who was lovely- said it sounds normal, to take care of myself & to go straight to hospital if it starts to actually bleed like a period rather than spotting or if I get any tummy pain, or if I feel 'unwell' (he quantifies this with "more unwell than usual pregnancy stuff"! Lol). He said they would do a scan if any of those things happen, but otherwise 6 weeks is still really early so try & wait it out. Only took my pulse & blood pressure & said they're normal so just take care. He didn't seem too phased so I'm gonna try & relax now. Dh says if it hasn't stopped by Saturday we can go to hospital anyway, but I'm sure it will have done. Fingers crossed all is still well.

Xxx


----------



## lilosmom

Jocr said:


> Wow that is amazing.
> I have an early scan in the morning. Did u have an internal scan or just an external scan. I don't fancy an internal scan
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339990
> 
> 
> Hope I did this right?Click to expand...

It was just an external. The lady who came out of the room prior had an internal... they were putting the device away as she came out - scared me for sure!


----------



## Mrs Mc

:happydance::happydance:so happy my ticker says 6 weeks:happydance::happydance:
That has been my unofficial date to get too. I know upto 12 weeks is high risk but i had it in my head that i needed to get to 6. Next milestone is 8 weeks now!
X


----------



## Shineystar

I know what you mean about feeling hungover all the time, thats exactly it for me, the 'should i run to the loo, or not' feeling!

not sure who was saying about the hot shower making u feel ill, i had the same problem with the bath, thought i was going to faint but it was fairly hot, so last night DH ran me a bath with candles (instead of the usual val day wine and chocs!) and it was not particularly hot, but felt faint again, shame cos i love a bath, and im not going into one colder than my skin!

so many scans ladies! good luck to you all in the next few days :)

ive just sat and filled in the first few pages of my pregnancy record, but still waiting for my MW appt.

im also wanting to buy things, but holding off, only things ive bought are things to get use out of my clothes for longer, bra extenders, trouser extenders and bump bands :)


----------



## Indi84

I'm the same Mrs MC, everyday day that goes by healthy makes me grateful :)
Can't wait for my early scan, I so wish I'd booked it for seven weeks and not eight now!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well, My morning sickness is here, as of yesterday. I have had nausea for all last week, but now I am being sick. Not nice, but its progress right? I cant believe some of you ladies have had it so early at 5 weeks, friends I have talked to started as late as 8 weeks.

Do miscarrage chances lessen significantly at 8 weeks or just a little? xx


----------



## annabelle29

Love the bean pic Jocr! It's exciting seeing everyone getting their scans and pics already. :happydance:

Welcome Shelley!

I've already bought the carseat/stroller combo, but I'm only buying unisex stuff right now. I'm thinking of doing the nursery theme as unisex anyway, so I could start buying more now, but am trying to pace myself. Need to concentrate on getting DS's new room organized and decorated first.


----------



## Lucky7s

babyonbrain said:


> First day back to boot camp exercise since finding out I was pregnant. Very nerve racking since the last time I ended up cramping and back ache afterwards for two days....I hope that I didnt overdo it!

How'd you do? I'm really itching to get back to my bootcamp but I'm so scared.. everyone is telling me to take it easy.. but I feel so lazy and can't even get up in the am to walk... Wondering if I should get back to it.


----------



## xDuffyx

Mrs.B. said:


> :hi: On 28th January I found out I was pregnant at 10dpo :)
> 
> I estimate my due date between 6 - 10 October.
> 
> Care to join us??
> 
> GROUP EDDS
> 
> 1st - Remlap
> 2nd - Bells81, Jenba, JAubrey
> 3rd - lilosmum, kitty2385, leoniebabey, lazybum09, leia37, PG5K
> 4th -
> 5th -3outnumbered, Quartz, Lucky7s, opaque1997, bobo5901
> 6th - Mrs.B., BabyBumpHope, Matos2010, Leinzlove, DreamingBaby, ellabear
> 7th - ShileyStar, 2inlove04, ZA_Mommy, mwah_xx
> 8th - Hopeful42nd, Feb4th2011, Princess_1991, Mazndave, Nurse1980
> 9th - babers, Mrs_Dutch15, OperationBbyO, Maisie78
> 10th - Mrs Mc, Jocr, broody.k, Lisa40, lilacmonkey87, bbgoosebumps, Manda127
> 11th - ilyinfinity, AlannaB, 5_Year_Plan
> 12th - elisamarie, Miss Broody
> 13th - Pug2012, AshleyLK, twokiddos, Cheapshots, Incubus, x melanie x,
> 14th - Feanorous, dailensmummy, babyonbrain
> 15th - Annabelle29, Emsmum
> 16th - Dawnlouise30
> 17th - charlie_lael, totatola
> 18th
> 19th
> 20th - ashley78016
> 21st
> 22nd
> 23rd
> 24th - shelleyanddan
> 25th
> 26th
> 27th
> 28th
> 29th
> 30th
> 31st


Please add me! :) 7th October! :) xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

hi ladies,

i am liking the scan piccies they are looking lovely. :thumbup:

we have builders in our house at the moment, :wacko: right during half term. planned that well, making more room for expanding family.

with every day that passes i feel happier in my pregnancy!:thumbup:

nausea is kicking in well, evenings more than anything, right around tea time, making dinner with peg on nose.

i am eating philli on toast while everyone else is on the spag bol. :dohh:

saying that i just had some carrot cake. :haha:

watching re runs of Mr Bean, cant beat them, he is such an idiot. :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## xDuffyx

Mrs.B. said:


> Well, My morning sickness is here, as of yesterday. I have had nausea for all last week, but now I am being sick. Not nice, but its progress right? I cant believe some of you ladies have had it so early at 5 weeks, friends I have talked to started as late as 8 weeks.
> 
> Do miscarrage chances lessen significantly at 8 weeks or just a little? xx

According to an article I read online it's 98% of women proceed with pregnancy at 8 weeks.... Makes then mile stones slightly less eh? :) 

Sickness started for me yesterday.... I also am eating like a HORSE!!! Xx


----------



## Nurse1980

My 'morning sickness' is getting worse. On and off all day it's awful!

We have booked an early scan at scanassure on Saturday, very excited and nervous! Wanted to make sure everything was ok before we tell our parents on Sunday.


----------



## xDuffyx

Nurse1980 said:


> My 'morning sickness' is getting worse. On and off all day it's awful!
> 
> We have booked an early scan at scanassure on Saturday, very excited and nervous! Wanted to make sure everything was ok before we tell our parents on Sunday.

Hope all goes well.... Be sure to update us!

My mum and dad already know! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

xDuffyx said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Well, My morning sickness is here, as of yesterday. I have had nausea for all last week, but now I am being sick. Not nice, but its progress right? I cant believe some of you ladies have had it so early at 5 weeks, friends I have talked to started as late as 8 weeks.
> 
> Do miscarrage chances lessen significantly at 8 weeks or just a little? xx
> 
> According to an article I read online it's 98% of women proceed with pregnancy at 8 weeks.... Makes then mile stones slightly less eh? :)
> 
> Sickness started for me yesterday.... I also am eating like a HORSE!!! XxClick to expand...

That makes me feel better, 1 week 3 days to go!! and i'm the same, can't stop eating!

Ive added you on to the front list ;)


----------



## Nurse1980

xDuffyx said:


> Nurse1980 said:
> 
> 
> My 'morning sickness' is getting worse. On and off all day it's awful!
> 
> We have booked an early scan at scanassure on Saturday, very excited and nervous! Wanted to make sure everything was ok before we tell our parents on Sunday.
> 
> Hope all goes well.... Be sure to update us!
> 
> My mum and dad already know! XClick to expand...

Will do!!


----------



## Incubus

Hi all:flower:

Been away from here for a few days as me and oh had 4 days off work together! Bought a pregnancy book, the pregnancy bible, at the weekend, it's fab! Explains everything from conception to birth in detail, even has a section on how to bathe/dress/change nappies! 

Today was my first day back at work since I got my bfp, was very tiring doing a 9 hour shift on my feet. I had to tell my support manager and general manager about bubs today as my job can be quite dangerous for a pregnant lady. They are both so excited for us :thumbup: They're putting me on the same section every day that requires the least amount of heavy work. If work becomes a bit too much I can have a sit down, they're happy to change my hours to give me shorter shifts if I need it, they said if there's anything I need to make work more comfortable just let them know. Also printed out a maternity handout for me, got a little stick baby drawn on the office calender for my due date as well :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

OMG it's 4 pm and I'm starving! I just had a snack an hour ago! It's so weird, all morning I was fine with just breakfast at 10:15 am. It's like certain times of the day I could just pig out!
I'm gettin lots of mild cramps and pressure in there today and am noticing I'm fuller around the waist, almost got a bump look going on, I know it's bloat but man, imagine getting a pouch this early on? Crazy! Okay I'm going to try to have a mini nap while my son is, otherwise I think I'll fall asleep at dinner :)
Hope everyone is doing well, love the scan pics coming in, mine is next week!


----------



## opaque1997

Mrs.B. said:


> Well, My morning sickness is here, as of yesterday. I have had nausea for all last week, but now I am being sick. Not nice, but its progress right? I cant believe some of you ladies have had it so early at 5 weeks, friends I have talked to started as late as 8 weeks.
> 
> Do miscarrage chances lessen significantly at 8 weeks or just a little? xx

I've HEARD (no idea how much truth there is to this) that 1) morning sickness is a good indicator and thus makes you less likely to miscarry and 2) rates drop at 6 weeks to 5% - and then to 3% when a "strong" heartbeat is heard

Honestly - I think it all is numbers and could mean anything - but if happens to be you that miscarries - the numbers don't matter :( Appreciate each day your are pregnant!!


----------



## lilosmom

So, this is baby #2 for me and I was wondering if others in the same situation are finding getting through the day exhausting. I'm not sleeping well due to a very bad head cold but I find that I'm soooo tired by mid-morning I have no idea how I'll make it through the rest of the day. Trying to nap during LOs nap time but finding my house is becoming a bit untidy. I don't remember being this tired with the first? 

On another note, can anyone suggest any good reading material. I had "what to expect when you're expecting" with my first but thought a new read might be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lilosmom - I am in the same boat. Exhausted, falling behind on laundry and cleaning and just keeping ds happy is a challenge. I also do not remember being this tired the fist time too and I was working 10 hour shifts along with keeping house in order. Now I'm home with him and keeping house, makes no sense to me. I just have to keep reminding myself I'm pregnant and need the rest, I ask DH for help now and he's not complaining that it's a bit messy :)


----------



## lucysmummy

Feb4th2011 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Aww you guys are making me so excited for my scan on Friday, its also my birthday then so I am hoping it all goes well.
> 
> YAy! Mine is on Friday as well! How far along will you be?:flower:Click to expand...

I am 6 weeks + 1 today. How far on are u?


----------



## PG5K

Feeling sick of morning sickness now.
Went to bed to watch Masterchef but by the time dh came up I was so nauseous so cried a bit then went to sleep! Will have to watch it tonight.

I haven't been sick yet but constant nausea. I'm also terrified of being sick and get myself in a bit of a state if I'm close to it.

I know its all good signs but I can't help being scared. :(


----------



## xDuffyx

Incubus said:


> Hi all:flower:
> 
> Been away from here for a few days as me and oh had 4 days off work together! Bought a pregnancy book, the pregnancy bible, at the weekend, it's fab! Explains everything from conception to birth in detail, even has a section on how to bathe/dress/change nappies!
> 
> Today was my first day back at work since I got my bfp, was very tiring doing a 9 hour shift on my feet. I had to tell my support manager and general manager about bubs today as my job can be quite dangerous for a pregnant lady. They are both so excited for us :thumbup: They're putting me on the same section every day that requires the least amount of heavy work. If work becomes a bit too much I can have a sit down, they're happy to change my hours to give me shorter shifts if I need it, they said if there's anything I need to make work more comfortable just let them know. Also printed out a maternity handout for me, got a little stick baby drawn on the office calender for my due date as well :haha:




PG5K said:


> Feeling sick of morning sickness now.
> Went to bed to watch Masterchef but by the time dh came up I was so nauseous so cried a bit then went to sleep! Will have to watch it tonight.
> 
> I haven't been sick yet but constant nausea. I'm also terrified of being sick and get myself in a bit of a state if I'm close to it.
> 
> I know its all good signs but I can't help being scared. :(


Do you constantly feel sick from the pit of your stomach?
I've had it 3 days now and it lasts all day on and off!
I feel shocking!

It's not a bug because I can still eat, when I eat I normally feel slightly better which is odd. 
It is also accompanied wIth headache which is pleasant! Lol
Are you the same with your 'morning sickness'? Xxx


----------



## PG5K

Mine feels a lot like travel sickness but I get it all day and night...its wiping me out.
I've had it for about 2 weeks but its been worse for the last 5 days.

I can eat crackers through the day and then when I get a bit of a let up I eat lunch and dinner.
I also get headaches to... and stomach ache(different to cramps)

I think its hard for dh to understand as he knows how much I want this and that its all a good sign, but it is hard when you always feel rough.

I totally sympathise with everyone who has it. :hugs:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Well i got alot to look forward to by the sounds of it lol ;) hang in there girls it will all be worth it in the end! (easy for me to say huh... I give it three weeks and i will probably be in the same boat!) x o


----------



## xDuffyx

PG5K said:


> Mine feels a lot like travel sickness but I get it all day and night...its wiping me out.
> I've had it for about 2 weeks but its been worse for the last 5 days.
> 
> I can eat crackers through the day and then when I get a bit of a let up I eat lunch and dinner.
> I also get headaches to... and stomach ache(different to cramps)
> 
> I think its hard for dh to understand as he knows how much I want this and that its all a good sign, but it is hard when you always feel rough.
> 
> I totally sympathise with everyone who has it. :hugs:

Yep I feel same.... All day it lasts! Just started a thread on it!
All I want to eat is chicken and mcchicken sandwiches.... :(
Anything else makes my stomach churn including anything with cheese in!! X


----------



## Indi84

Struggling this morning! I'm so tired, work is just to much this week, with ms starting, honestly I'm about to leave and I could cry! I just want to curl into a ball and sleep. I went to bed at nine pm last night, and didn't get up till nine am! (work starts at 11am) How are you all coping with work? My flat is a mess, because I work mainly part time now I do 95% of the cleaning and cooking, but recently they have put more shifts on me and am doing everyday this week, but when I'm home in the eves I can't clean I just need to lie down! Think I will have a Help me! talk with DH husband tonight, I don't mind a bit of scruff, but this is ridiculous. 
I wish I was a proper housewife lol, going to have to wait until the baby is born! :baby: I can't WAIT! Nine months feels like forever!!


----------



## PG5K

xDuffyx said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Mine feels a lot like travel sickness but I get it all day and night...its wiping me out.
> I've had it for about 2 weeks but its been worse for the last 5 days.
> 
> I can eat crackers through the day and then when I get a bit of a let up I eat lunch and dinner.
> I also get headaches to... and stomach ache(different to cramps)
> 
> I think its hard for dh to understand as he knows how much I want this and that its all a good sign, but it is hard when you always feel rough.
> 
> I totally sympathise with everyone who has it. :hugs:
> 
> Yep I feel same.... All day it lasts! Just started a thread on it!
> All I want to eat is chicken and mcchicken sandwiches.... :(
> Anything else makes my stomach churn including anything with cheese in!! XClick to expand...

I'm the opposite, its cheese only for me! Most other things make me feel sick, especially healthy food which I should be eating.


----------



## lucysmummy

XDuffyX I- I have had that feeling in the pit of my stomach its kinda like a feeling of dread which is awful, I cant decide if its nerves or part of the morning sickness. I just hope it goes soon so I can relax.
When I had my first LO all I ate for the first 12 weeks was cold Mcd's fries ha but this time its nothing yet.


----------



## Jocr

*Incubus*  Wow your work sound really good:thumbup:. Ive told mine and they were glad for me but no one has sorted out a risk assessment (I only work in an office and sometimes need to be in London) but there are wires and trip hazards all over the place. I work for a law firm so you would have thought they would be more careful. Do you need to hand in an actual letter saying you are preggers?


*Indi*  Its unfair isnt it  we should be able to have 9 months off to loll around and do whatever we like. I'm pretty tired today too. Are you sleeping ok or do you get disturbed sleep? I cant seem to go to bed before 11.30pm as I feel like I'm missing out on the day. I'm sure when the tiredness kicks in properly I will feel different. What we need is a 2 hour nap in the afternoon each day (paid of course).:sleep:


*Nurse1980*  good luck at the scan on Saturday  you will be so thrilled when you see baby! Upload the photo after if you can...exciting.


*Shineystar * Where did you get your pregnancy record book from? Was it an NHS thing or one you have brought? I have just ordered a pregnancy journal by Anne Gedess (excuse spelling). Its supposed to have quite a few questions in it to log your feelings, hopes & wishes etc.


*5-Year* - How are you feeling today? Has all the spotting stopped for you?


*AFM*  TMI alert  i don't normally have that much of a sex drive but have lately but am not DTD just in case. I don't want to risk any spotting etc so being extra careful. Anyhoo last night I think I had the equivalent of a blokes wet dream  half way through an O I woke up and thought Noooo I cant just in case and I know a few of you had said you have had pain after an O and cramping. Well this all happened about 3am this morning and yes I had some nasty cramps whilst trying to get back to sleep. The things our bodies are doing to us!:dohh:
Really chuffed to have hit the 6 weeks mark today, next milestone 8 weeks then 12.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## PG5K

Haha, thats the funniest thing Jocr! At the moment i dont have any sex drive because of being nauseaous but i am sure that i'll end up with the naughty dreams! :haha:


----------



## xDuffyx

lucysmummy said:


> XDuffyX I- I have had that feeling in the pit of my stomach its kinda like a feeling of dread which is awful, I cant decide if its nerves or part of the morning sickness. I just hope it goes soon so I can relax.
> When I had my first LO all I ate for the first 12 weeks was cold Mcd's fries ha but this time its nothing yet.

LOL cold fries!
I was crving sausages and mash yesterday which I had ( although I normally hate sausages and wont eat them) Enjoyed it at the time and felt physically ill afterwards!! 

Im off work today anyway. Its not going to be a regular thing, but they think i have a sickness bug! lol :O) xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Thank you for asking :) no spotting as of yet today, so I really shouldn't be worried but I just can't help but think the worst :( *please still be in there little one* 

In terms of your work there's lots of things they have to offer you- a comfy chair, foot rest, etc they should do an assessment. Dh works in hr, so apart from the fact it's full of pregnant women they also all know their rights!! Lol maybe there will be some info on google?

I'm a secondary science teacher, so on my feet all day, around snotty kids, boisterous boys, hazardous chemicals & radioactive sources?! Not sure I can get around that though!! Lol

Oh an I wish I had a sex drive ATM! I feel guilty for winding dh up to 4 times a week when we were TTC & now bam- nothing! Lol :/ but I'm just so not in the mood- hardly even want to be touched! We did dtd on Saturday but it was so uncomfortable- good job he was done in seconds!! He he he

Xxx


----------



## Nurse1980

Hello everyone,

My sickness is getting worse. Not too bad in the morning but it really kicks in at lunchtime and tails off a bit before bed. I'm off work today, hardly slept and feel horrendous. I went to the gp this morning but he won't give me anything.

Oh the joys!!

Hope everyone feels better soon


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Nurse1980 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My sickness is getting worse. Not too bad in the morning but it really kicks in at lunchtime and tails off a bit before bed. I'm off work today, hardly slept and feel horrendous. I went to the gp this morning but he won't give me anything.
> 
> Oh the joys!!
> 
> Hope everyone feels better soon

Sorry you're feeling bad :( hope you find a way to manage it soon xxx


----------



## Quartz

hello everyone:wave: have been on holiday for ten days and only just back and this thread has grown! Have not managed to read all the pages but I hope everyone is doing ok!

My morning sickness has kicked in (jetlag is not helping) and spend most of the day feeling tired and sick and back into work tomorrow - I am sure people are going to notice as I cant stomach tea.

Can manage most food when i am feeling ok but when not all I want is toast and cheese


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Quartz said:


> hello everyone:wave: have been on holiday for ten days and only just back and this thread has grown! Have not managed to read all the pages but I hope everyone is doing ok!
> 
> My morning sickness has kicked in (jetlag is not helping) and spend most of the day feeling tired and sick and back into work tomorrow - I am sure people are going to notice as I cant stomach tea.
> 
> Can manage most food when i am feeling ok but when not all I want is toast and cheese

I just had cheese on toast for lunch- totally hit the spot! It's all I fancied- I would usually have jam or honey, or cereal or fruit or yoghurt but can't face anything sweet at all atm. Need to invest in some savoury snacks I feel!!

Hope you had a nice holiday! Xx


----------



## Quartz

had a lovely holiday thank you but very tiring

And missed toast its all I want to eat at the moment (in fact just had some)


----------



## opaque1997

PG5K said:


> Mine feels a lot like travel sickness but I get it all day and night...its wiping me out.
> I've had it for about 2 weeks but its been worse for the last 5 days.
> 
> I can eat crackers through the day and then when I get a bit of a let up I eat lunch and dinner.
> I also get headaches to... and stomach ache(different to cramps)
> 
> I think its hard for dh to understand as he knows how much I want this and that its all a good sign, but it is hard when you always feel rough.
> 
> I totally sympathise with everyone who has it. :hugs:

100% agree with you - and if one more person says - well your are pregnant - welcome to life I will smack them! I finally called my doc who approved some anti nausua meds (and yes I had some guilt as I am keeping food down - but its not worth feeling crappy all day in my mind). Its helping - doesn't "fix" it - but its a lot better.. I'd say call your doc. I had to call my reg. doc not my OB because my OB hasn't seen me yet and thus can't do anything.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

5_Year_Plan said:


> Quartz said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone:wave: have been on holiday for ten days and only just back and this thread has grown! Have not managed to read all the pages but I hope everyone is doing ok!
> 
> My morning sickness has kicked in (jetlag is not helping) and spend most of the day feeling tired and sick and back into work tomorrow - I am sure people are going to notice as I cant stomach tea.
> 
> Can manage most food when i am feeling ok but when not all I want is toast and cheese
> 
> I just had cheese on toast for lunch- totally hit the spot! It's all I fancied- I would usually have jam or honey, or cereal or fruit or yoghurt but can't face anything sweet at all atm. Need to invest in some savoury snacks I feel!!
> 
> Hope you had a nice holiday! XxClick to expand...

Wow, why has it taken me so long to discover tuc biscuits?! Yum, just what I need! X


----------



## Lucky7s

I tried to keep my health kick going.. was doing great.. but now I've lost all motivation. I had a burger and fries last night. :( It was even that good.. made me feel sick, which made me more mad. I cook healthy stuff and I can't think of even eating it. I try to explain it as.. I don't want to eat anything but I'm hungry for something, nothing sounds good. I haven't been sick yet.. just weird nauseous all day. Today I woke up feeling lazy and not happy about it.. at least I should be walking or doing something. I know I should give myself a break but I'm bummed out. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Booking in appointment with Midwife in the UK.... Anyone know how long the appointment is?


----------



## Quartz

Mrs.B. said:


> Booking in appointment with Midwife in the UK.... Anyone know how long the appointment is?

From what I remember last time about 30 minutes I think - they take about 6 vials of blood to test for various things and do a health questionnaire

and 5-Year-Plan tuc biscuits they sound nice crackers are a very good snack for me

At the moment though I cant stomach dark chocolate at all and have had a couple of times where I could not even look at my family eating ice creams on holiday and had to sit by myself!


----------



## Jocr

First appointment is 1-2 hours. My midwife called me today for first time to book my first appointment. She wil be coming to our house to do it which I thought was strange but that's what they do at my gp's! 13th march is my apt. 
I'm unsure if she will still take bloods and wee test from me at home though. Seems silly to then send me anywhere to do those bits after. 
Anyone else in uk got their booking appointment at home?



Mrs.B. said:


> Booking in appointment with Midwife in the UK.... Anyone know how long the appointment is?


----------



## JAubrey

Lucky7s said:


> I tried to keep my health kick going.. was doing great.. but now I've lost all motivation. I had a burger and fries last night. :( It was even that good.. made me feel sick, which made me more mad. I cook healthy stuff and I can't think of even eating it. I try to explain it as.. I don't want to eat anything but I'm hungry for something, nothing sounds good. I haven't been sick yet.. just weird nauseous all day. Today I woke up feeling lazy and not happy about it.. at least I should be walking or doing something. I know I should give myself a break but I'm bummed out. :(

I feel the same way! I am hungry all of the time but nothing sounds or tastes good, I haven't been sick either but all this week I have been pretty nauseous which doesn't help matters.
I don't want to do anything but since I really don't feel and definately do not look pregnant I feel like I am almost making up my tiredness and feel guilty when I do nothing.


----------



## Quartz

Jocr said:


> First appointment is 1-2 hours. My midwife called me today for first time to book my first appointment. She wil be coming to our house to do it which I thought was strange but that's what they do at my gp's! 13th march is my apt.
> I'm unsure if she will still take bloods and wee test from me at home though. Seems silly to then send me anywhere to do those bits after.
> Anyone else in uk got their booking appointment at home?
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Booking in appointment with Midwife in the UK.... Anyone know how long the appointment is?Click to expand...

Maybe it took longer than I remember then! I definitely remember doing all the blood tests and being weighed (I answered it as well to my prepregnancy weight and then realised I had gained 8lbs int he first trimester!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:blush: So just went to the little girls room and noticed my wee is luminous yellow even on the paper!!

Anyone else experienced this, I googled it :haha: and it says Vit B, but I'm not taking multi vits, just my folic acid


----------



## Incubus

Well my nausea is getting worse, it's whenever my stomach is empty so I wake up feeling really rough, I was actually sick this morning :( 

Anyone else got stomach pains? Not period like cramps at all, it feels like I've pulled a muscle, my tummy is really sore to touch. Maybe it's just everything growing and stretching?? I had leave my trousers unbuttoned all day as it was so sore. I'm so bloated it was making my trousers dig in which was causing shooting pains!

Jocr - yeah I do have to put it in writing and she said there's a form she needs that the midwife will give me. Also got to have a risk assessment done in the next few days but were very busy at the moment with half term so gunna do that in a couple of days. They're being great about it all, today was delivery day which involves a lot of heavy lifting so she told the guy who I was on with I've got a bad back and he had to do it all:haha:


----------



## twokiddos

Mrs.B. said:


> :blush: So just went to the little girls room and noticed my wee is luminous yellow even on the paper!!
> 
> Anyone else experienced this, I googled it :haha: and it says Vit B, but I'm not taking multi vits, just my folic acid

I've noticed the tissue being a little more yellow than usual and was wondering what it was all about too. I am taking a prenatal multivitamin so that would explain a lot! Love learning something new


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

twokiddos said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> :blush: So just went to the little girls room and noticed my wee is luminous yellow even on the paper!!
> 
> Anyone else experienced this, I googled it :haha: and it says Vit B, but I'm not taking multi vits, just my folic acid
> 
> I've noticed the tissue being a little more yellow than usual and was wondering what it was all about too. I am taking a prenatal multivitamin so that would explain a lot! Love learning something newClick to expand...

Mine has been like that ever since I started taking my pregnacare conception 6 months ago! Upgraded to pregnacare original now so will see if it still is...! Lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

good evening ladies hope all is well, im bloody knackered today. Tackled the kitchen and downstairs loo and gave up cause i felt a bit dizzy so now im chilling on here. 2 weeks till my midwife appointment :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> :blush: So just went to the little girls room and noticed my wee is luminous yellow even on the paper!!
> 
> Anyone else experienced this, I googled it :haha: and it says Vit B, but I'm not taking multi vits, just my folic acid
> 
> I've noticed the tissue being a little more yellow than usual and was wondering what it was all about too. I am taking a prenatal multivitamin so that would explain a lot! Love learning something newClick to expand...
> 
> Mine has been like that ever since I started taking my pregnacare conception 6 months ago! Upgraded to pregnacare original now so will see if it still is...! Lol xClick to expand...

I have been taking folic acid for almost 16 months and not noticed this before. The past week of so maybe a little, but today It's glowing :rofl:


----------



## Feb4th2011

The vibrant yellow color can also be caused from not drinking enought water! Most people don't drink enough water! I struggle with this...

I don't write often on this thread (or any) but I check in almost daily to see how everyone is doing:flower: my scan is tomorrow... So nervous...


----------



## KerriMom315

Hi ladies! I'm looking to join your forum. Pregnant with my first child- due October 18!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I never used to drink hardly anything, but now I'm tryin my hardest to drink st least 2 ltrs a day!


----------



## babyonbrain

Welcome Kerri~ The journey into motherhood is the mOST amazing thing you will ever experience. I am due around 10-14. Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

I am only 6 weeks and showing. I still cant get over it. I put on a pair of jeans and they are super snug today....part of me hopes maybe they shrunk a little in the dryer! LOL. Good thing I bought the bella band. Hope i can stretch these pre prego jeans at least for another month..... Today I was extrememly tired and slept for crap last night. My friend jokes that I might be prego with twins (showing so soon and being so tired). While that might be a blessing, I am not sure how I would handle 4 kids under 5 years old. On a good note, dr office called to bump my scan up a few days earlier since dr wont be in office on that day!! I will take seeing my prince(ess) 4 days sooner.


----------



## Lucky7s

JAubrey said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I tried to keep my health kick going.. was doing great.. but now I've lost all motivation. I had a burger and fries last night. :( It was even that good.. made me feel sick, which made me more mad. I cook healthy stuff and I can't think of even eating it. I try to explain it as.. I don't want to eat anything but I'm hungry for something, nothing sounds good. I haven't been sick yet.. just weird nauseous all day. Today I woke up feeling lazy and not happy about it.. at least I should be walking or doing something. I know I should give myself a break but I'm bummed out. :(
> 
> I feel the same way! I am hungry all of the time but nothing sounds or tastes good, I haven't been sick either but all this week I have been pretty nauseous which doesn't help matters.
> I don't want to do anything but since I really don't feel and definately do not look pregnant I feel like I am almost making up my tiredness and feel guilty when I do nothing.Click to expand...

wow.. good to hear someone feels like me.. I do feel like I'm making up my tiredness, I used to wake up in the am to workout, I feel like I'm using the pregnancy as an excuse and I know I can go walking in the morning. Just have no motivation... UGH!

My pee is super yellow.. It's definitely the pre-natals.. looks like gatorade!


----------



## Lucky7s

KerriMom315 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm looking to join your forum. Pregnant with my first child- due October 18!

Welcome KerriMom315! It's my first too!! so excited :happydance:


----------



## DreamingBaby

PG5K said:


> xDuffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Mine feels a lot like travel sickness but I get it all day and night...its wiping me out.
> I've had it for about 2 weeks but its been worse for the last 5 days.
> 
> I can eat crackers through the day and then when I get a bit of a let up I eat lunch and dinner.
> I also get headaches to... and stomach ache(different to cramps)
> 
> I think its hard for dh to understand as he knows how much I want this and that its all a good sign, but it is hard when you always feel rough.
> 
> I totally sympathise with everyone who has it. :hugs:
> 
> Yep I feel same.... All day it lasts! Just started a thread on it!
> All I want to eat is chicken and mcchicken sandwiches.... :(
> Anything else makes my stomach churn including anything with cheese in!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite, its cheese only for me! Most other things make me feel sick, especially healthy food which I should be eating.Click to expand...


Same i love anything with cheese, and struggling with healthy foods, im obssessed with tomato and cheese toasties!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Looking to join you all! We got a BFP 2 weeks ago tomorrow from a FET after an IVF in December. Due date is October 14th. My first scan is the 22nd and I'm anxious as ever. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Looking to join you all! We got a BFP 2 weeks ago tomorrow from a FET after an IVF in December. Due date is October 14th. My first scan is the 22nd and I'm anxious as ever. :)

Congrats and welcome! I'm due approx 7-9th area, and my scan is on the 21st! Can't contain the excitement! Just I'm so tired all the time... Yawn


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: Ilovebabies my scan is on the 22nd too
We've also got a little ivf pumpkin cooking
I'm really nervous about scan too, I'm just praying lo has a hb!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: Ilovebabies my scan is on the 22nd too
> We've also got a little ivf pumpkin cooking
> I'm really nervous about scan too, I'm just praying lo has a hb!

Totally relate! I'm so scared! Doesn't help that my all day nausea has already disappeared. I so hope everything is okay.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hopeful42nd said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Looking to join you all! We got a BFP 2 weeks ago tomorrow from a FET after an IVF in December. Due date is October 14th. My first scan is the 22nd and I'm anxious as ever. :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome! I'm due approx 7-9th area, and my scan is on the 21st! Can't contain the excitement! Just I'm so tired all the time... YawnClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm pretty sure I could sleep all day! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome ILuvBabies and Kerri, Ive put you on the EDD list x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hopeful42nd said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Looking to join you all! We got a BFP 2 weeks ago tomorrow from a FET after an IVF in December. Due date is October 14th. My first scan is the 22nd and I'm anxious as ever. :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome! I'm due approx 7-9th area, and my scan is on the 21st! Can't contain the excitement! Just I'm so tired all the time... YawnClick to expand...

I'm ok at the moment as I'm on half term holidays and have been sleeping lots- I've not seen either 9 o'clock for a while..! Lol not looking forward to going back to work next week though!

Welcome to the newbies- I'm so desperate to see a heartbeat on a scan too, but no sign of when that might be as of yet :(

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Feb4th2011 said:


> The vibrant yellow color can also be caused from not drinking enought water! Most people don't drink enough water! I struggle with this...
> 
> I don't write often on this thread (or any) but I check in almost daily to see how everyone is doing:flower: my scan is tomorrow... So nervous...

Good luck, hope all is well :) keep us posted!

Xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> :blush: So just went to the little girls room and noticed my wee is luminous yellow even on the paper!!
> 
> Anyone else experienced this, I googled it :haha: and it says Vit B, but I'm not taking multi vits, just my folic acid

yes must start drinking more water, i too have it.



Jocr said:


> First appointment is 1-2 hours. My midwife called me today for first time to book my first appointment. She wil be coming to our house to do it which I thought was strange but that's what they do at my gp's! 13th march is my apt.
> I'm unsure if she will still take bloods and wee test from me at home though. Seems silly to then send me anywhere to do those bits after.
> Anyone else in uk got their booking appointment at home?
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Booking in appointment with Midwife in the UK.... Anyone know how long the appointment is?Click to expand...

appointment at home, that sounds much better.

nearly threw up this morning, we are all poorly at our house, so rushing up to see which one of the little ones needs me, forgetting i need to take things slow!!! really annoying because then i have to sit curled in a ball for 10 mins till stomach calms down.

steak and onion crisp sandwich, my munchie of choice at the moment. not healthy but it works.

xx:cloud9:

:baby:


----------



## Indi84

I had brown tinged CM yesterday, started at work, I was so stressed out I had to put my head down in the office just to breathe normally.. It has gone now and was a small amount so am praying baby is ok. Waiting on a call from midwife now, before I start work. I don't want to go in, I just want to be safe for the baby, but I guess we can't spend nine months wrapped in cotton wool. 
Please reassure me!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Indi84 said:


> I had brown tinged CM yesterday, started at work, I was so stressed out I had to put my head down in the office just to breathe normally.. It has gone now and was a small amount so am praying baby is ok. Waiting on a call from midwife now, before I start work. I don't want to go in, I just want to be safe for the baby, but I guess we can't spend nine months wrapped in cotton wool.
> Please reassure me!!

I had that valentines day & the day after. Wasn't much & only when I wiped, & only once or twice on each day. I went to the doc & he wasn't worried (see previous post) but said go to hospital if it hurts. 

I've never been so anxious, nearly fainted when I saw it & couldn't eat for 2 days (which is something considering how hungry I was before & since! Lol) so I know how awful it feels.

Mine has stopped & all my symptoms are back to normal, so although I haven't had a scan to check that all's well I'm much happier now- hopefully its just one of those things.

Try to take it easy & hopefully there won't be any more- & whatever you do DON'T google it!

Xxx


----------



## PG5K

I've had bleeding again but this time it was bright red last night when I went to the toilet.
It lasted a few hours and this morning its turned to brown blood. 

I've got to see the doctor at 11:30.

I've slept well over night but now I'm worried. Im hoping I can find out what this is and it will be ok.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

PG5K said:


> I've had bleeding again but this time it was bright red last night when I went to the toilet.
> It lasted a few hours and this morning its turned to brown blood.
> 
> I've got to see the doctor at 11:30.
> 
> I've slept well over night but now I'm worried. Im hoping I can find out what this is and it will be ok.

:( good luck, keep us posted.

If its any consolation my doctor didn't ask what colour it was, he was more concerned about tummy pain, so hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

Xxx


----------



## PG5K

My doctor didnt seem to care, he said it might be a miscarriage or it might not. He said to to go home and see if i bleed more. I said it had been the 3rd time I have bled now.

I want to know why I am bleeding and whether or not it is anything to worry about. If it isnt then at least I can relax but I have now lost another day of my annual leave spent at home upset and in tears. Just got to sit here all weekend (again) worrying about it all. If it is going to happen every weekend then I am going to end up having a breakdown. 

Then i asked my doctor when i should be sent my mw appointment and they said they havent even got me down because i havent done a urine test. I said that i had been to the hospital, had a scan and they've seen a heartbeat, which they sent to my GP but aparently that isnt enough!

Im pretty angry and upset.


----------



## AlannaB

Indi84 said:


> I had brown tinged CM yesterday, started at work, I was so stressed out I had to put my head down in the office just to breathe normally.. It has gone now and was a small amount so am praying baby is ok. Waiting on a call from midwife now, before I start work. I don't want to go in, I just want to be safe for the baby, but I guess we can't spend nine months wrapped in cotton wool.
> Please reassure me!!

I had two wipes of rusty reddish-brown blood on Monday, followed by brown CM that was hardly enough to mark a pad. Had that very very light brown CM for a couple of days, now everything seems completely back to normal. I haven't had a scan or anything, but I've had no pain and I am going to assume everything's still going on as normal. I also had brownish CM for 4 days before my BFP so I've just told myself whatever it is, it's not like I haven't had it from the beginning. 

The day I saw the blood (it was on the brownish side as opposed to BLOOD blood) I freaked out and got all dizzy and had to sit down. I just wasn't expecting it. But it was for like 5 minutes and then was immediately gone. I've come to terms with it now. If it was something bad, it's not like I/they can do anything about it anyway. So I'm just going to wait for my appointment in a week and not worry about it because it seemed to be a one-time thing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

PG5K said:


> My doctor didnt seem to care, he said it might be a miscarriage or it might not. He said to to go home and see if i bleed more. I said it had been the 3rd time I have bled now.
> 
> I want to know why I am bleeding and whether or not it is anything to worry about. If it isnt then at least I can relax but I have now lost another day of my annual leave spent at home upset and in tears. Just got to sit here all weekend (again) worrying about it all. If it is going to happen every weekend then I am going to end up having a breakdown.
> 
> Then i asked my doctor when i should be sent my mw appointment and they said they havent even got me down because i havent done a urine test. I said that i had been to the hospital, had a scan and they've seen a heartbeat, which they sent to my GP but aparently that isnt enough!
> 
> Im pretty angry and upset.

Sounds as though your having a rough go with things, and your doc sounds like a typical male who can't identify with a woman emotionally when pregnant, ain't he a peach! If I were you and don't like his put things off attitude I would go to the hospital if need be so they can check things again. Is there any way you can as the doc on call at the hospital to refer you to midwife since your doc is being a twit about it?
Anyways :hugs: I hope everything is okay and good luck


----------



## Indi84

Thank you so much everyone. I spoke to the midwife and she said it's very common, but if I get pain and red blood to go to A&E for a scan. She was very comforting, I feel much better. Just like all of you, I can't believe how scared I was. I guess it's because we all want our babies so much :)


----------



## Jocr

Why not go to a&e before the drunk rush tonight hun Put your mind at rest. It won't be good for you to be worried and thinking about it all weekend. You pay your taxes so go and utilise all that money you've paid in to the Nhs and get looked at. Don't worry about bothering anyone. 
You and your baby are your top priority. 
You've got nothing to lose by getting checked out. 
Good luck







PG5K said:


> My doctor didnt seem to care, he said it might be a miscarriage or it might not. He said to to go home and see if i bleed more. I said it had been the 3rd time I have bled now.
> 
> I want to know why I am bleeding and whether or not it is anything to worry about. If it isnt then at least I can relax but I have now lost another day of my annual leave spent at home upset and in tears. Just got to sit here all weekend (again) worrying about it all. If it is going to happen every weekend then I am going to end up having a breakdown.
> 
> Then i asked my doctor when i should be sent my mw appointment and they said they havent even got me down because i havent done a urine test. I said that i had been to the hospital, had a scan and they've seen a heartbeat, which they sent to my GP but aparently that isnt enough!
> 
> Im pretty angry and upset.


----------



## Lisa40

Hi all,

Sorry to hear some of you are having a hard time. I had a bit of brown spotting onm Wed and some sharp pains on my left side, especially when I breathed, sneezed or coughed. I took myself off to the early pregnancy unit and the doc had a good look and feel about. She said all felt ok but she referred me for a scan just to check.
Anyway we had the scan this morning and they found another cyst (only just had one removed in January boooo) but they did also see that flump was in the right place and the right size with a heartbeat :yipee:

However she did point out a bit on my uterus which is the implantation bleed, she said all women have it but not all will bleed. It was a bit confusing but she said that when the baby implants a bit of the uterus tears and comes away & is usually blocked by the plug, however sometimes a bit gets through, she said it's really common & would only be concerned if the bleeding was enough to fill a pad.

So I hope that helps a little, but I would say that if you are worried at all especially if you have any pains, to go along to your early pregnancy unit, I did feel like I was wasting their time but I was worried and they were so lovely. I think they are much better equipped to deal with your fears than a GP or regular A&E.
xx


----------



## Jocr

Glad flump is happy and safe. 
What do they have to do about the cyst?
Does it hurt you?





Lisa40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are having a hard time. I had a bit of brown spotting onm Wed and some sharp pains on my left side, especially when I breathed, sneezed or coughed. I took myself off to the early pregnancy unit and the doc had a good look and feel about. She said all felt ok but she referred me for a scan just to check.
> Anyway we had the scan this morning and they found another cyst (only just had one removed in January boooo) but they did also see that flump was in the right place and the right size with a heartbeat :yipee:
> 
> However she did point out a bit on my uterus which is the implantation bleed, she said all women have it but not all will bleed. It was a bit confusing but she said that when the baby implants a bit of the uterus tears and comes away & is usually blocked by the plug, however sometimes a bit gets through, she said it's really common & would only be concerned if the bleeding was enough to fill a pad.
> 
> So I hope that helps a little, but I would say that if you are worried at all especially if you have any pains, to go along to your early pregnancy unit, I did feel like I was wasting their time but I was worried and they were so lovely. I think they are much better equipped to deal with your fears than a GP or regular A&E.
> xx


----------



## Jocr

I've just found out my mum has told a friend of hers and this friend has seen my MIL in village and MIL (who already knew) has told DH's aunties )as got a congratulery email from her today.
As my mums 'friend' knows this means the WHOLE of the village knows. I am so F'ing angry and peed off!!!
Why cant people respect that it is our news to tell people when WE chose??? I sent a text saying as such to my mum along those lines. Feel a bit mean as I know she is just excited. But I do feel she and MIL have been selfish telling people 'their' news. 
We had only told immediate family and close friends. 
I know I just need to let it go but part of me know feels more pressure and another part is peed off as its our choice to tell others. 
Just had to vent ladies. Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Its like a little stitch every now and then but she said it must have been squashed somewhere when I got the stabbing pains. They don't need to do anything at the moment, apparently its the remains of the corpus luteum (spelling sorry) once an egg is fertilized it stays around to help the pregnancy, produces hormones or something, but most go back into the lining... some stay around a bit longer & some end up growing.
Its possible that it might need to be removed if it doesn't go away on its own & but that wouldn't be until 2nd tri.

They are just going to keep an eye on it at all of my midwife appts, so fingers crossed it goes away on its own lol

x


----------



## Lisa40

& yeah that's not on... it's your news and you should be able to have the pleasure. 

It's not quite the same but I text my mum when I was in the hospital and a few minutes later I got a text off my sister saying that she hoped everything was ok. I didn't really want anyone to know just in case it was bad news I didn't really relish the thought of having to tell people straight away... luckily it was ok but if I have any more scares I certainly wont be telling my mum!

:hugs: to you

xxx


----------



## Shineystar

I wrote a massive big response to a few people and it deleted itself halfway through argh!

Was just wishing everyone who had a scan today all the best.

I have some tummy pains but it's very much like trapped wind so I'm sure that's all it is, I could go mad worrying about these things though! 

Hope everyone has a gd weekend and congrats to the new ladies to join us :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi ladies! I had my scan this morning and everything went wonderful! It is just 1 little Clomid baby! My EDD changed a little bit. I'm 6weeks 3 days not 6 weeks 4 days, which I'm completely ok with! My little embryo's heart beat is 122BPM!!! It was just the craziest thing ever, to see that little flicker was so unreal. It made everything more real for my husband too, he had the best grin on his face all day. Some of the best news today was from my DR. when she said your risk of M/C has dropped to 2% (even with my PCOS) I'm so in love with this little guy growing inside me.

Mrs. B- could you please change my EDD to October 9th :flower:

Lisa40- I was able to see my corpus luteum on my scan today! lol

Jocr- I would be so upset too... :hug: I hope the friend of your mum keeps her mouth shut! Could you reply to her email asking her to remain quite about it?


----------



## Feb4th2011

PG5K said:


> I've had bleeding again but this time it was bright red last night when I went to the toilet.
> It lasted a few hours and this morning its turned to brown blood.
> 
> I've got to see the doctor at 11:30.
> 
> I've slept well over night but now I'm worried. Im hoping I can find out what this is and it will be ok.

Thinking of you hun, I truly hope everything is okay for you and your lil pumpkin. :flow:


----------



## Athomemum

Hey, 

Congrats to everyone due in October. :D

Can I join in? I'm due 6th. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr - so sorry about that. It's not okay for your mom and MIL to have done that. Some ppl do not know how to keep secrets. This may have played a small part in my decision to not tell anyone for a bit this time. I want to hold on to something all my own for a bit.
I really hope it didn't get spread everywhere like it sounds but if it did just keep your head held high :)


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr said:


> I've just found out my mum has told a friend of hers and this friend has seen my MIL in village and MIL (who already knew) has told DH's aunties )as got a congratulery email from her today.
> As my mums 'friend' knows this means the WHOLE of the village knows. I am so F'ing angry and peed off!!!
> Why cant people respect that it is our news to tell people when WE chose??? I sent a text saying as such to my mum along those lines. Feel a bit mean as I know she is just excited. But I do feel she and MIL have been selfish telling people 'their' news.
> We had only told immediate family and close friends.
> I know I just need to let it go but part of me know feels more pressure and another part is peed off as its our choice to tell others.
> Just had to vent ladies. Xx


Omg I had the exact same problem last week and was SO upset about it, I said to DH if it had came out after our scan and we know LO had a hb and was healthy I wouldn't be AS bothered!
But I think the fact that this is our first and maybe only baby it took our enjoyment of the experience of telling everyone and ruined it for us, and kinda ruined it for the people who found out off someone else, my own sister heard it through the grapevine before I had chance to tell her :dohh:


----------



## Alandsa

For those who are experiencing bleeding and have got GPs who won't refer, if you want a referral I would suggest telephoning your local EPAU and asking for their referral criteria. The EPAU Association states their guidelines and seems to say that any bleeding within the first 13 weeks can warrant referral. It mentions pain and feeling ill too but doesn't have to be. I got a referral based on my bleeding going from spotting to more like flow. 

https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/whoarewe.asp

When to go: https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/Making_Sure.asp?ID1=10

However, I also know of many ladies that had lots of blood flow but had healthy pregnancies, so don't worry that you will necessarily MC. Worth getting referred and checked out for peace of mind. When I was on my way to A&E they said not to go to A&E but come direct to them (I already had a referral for later in the week though so might be different) your community midwife or GP can refer


----------



## Jocr

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hi ladies! I had my scan this morning and everything went wonderful! It is just 1 little Clomid baby! My EDD changed a little bit. I'm 6weeks 3 days not 6 weeks 4 days, which I'm completely ok with! My little embryo's heart beat is 122BPM!!! It was just the craziest thing ever, to see that little flicker was so unreal. It made everything more real for my husband too, he had the best grin on his face all day. Some of the best news today was from my DR. when she said your risk of M/C has dropped to 2% (even with my PCOS) I'm so in love with this little guy growing inside me.
> 
> Mrs. B- could you please change my EDD to October 9th :flower:
> 
> Lisa40- I was able to see my corpus luteum on my scan today! lol
> 
> Jocr- I would be so upset too... :hug: I hope the friend of your mum keeps her mouth shut! Could you reply to her email asking her to remain quite about it?

Yeah I will ask her to but I bet most have been told already. 
Brilliant news about the scan - well done u xx


----------



## Jocr

Thanks Hun
People just don't think do they:growlmad:
They forget that they have had their turn when they had babies. 
Oh well I just have to let it go now.
Hope u have a lovely weekend :hugs:




princess_1991 said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> I've just found out my mum has told a friend of hers and this friend has seen my MIL in village and MIL (who already knew) has told DH's aunties )as got a congratulery email from her today.
> As my mums 'friend' knows this means the WHOLE of the village knows. I am so F'ing angry and peed off!!!
> Why cant people respect that it is our news to tell people when WE chose??? I sent a text saying as such to my mum along those lines. Feel a bit mean as I know she is just excited. But I do feel she and MIL have been selfish telling people 'their' news.
> We had only told immediate family and close friends.
> I know I just need to let it go but part of me know feels more pressure and another part is peed off as its our choice to tell others.
> Just had to vent ladies. Xx
> 
> 
> Omg I had the exact same problem last week and was SO upset about it, I said to DH if it had came out after our scan and we know LO had a hb and was healthy I wouldn't be AS bothered!
> But I think the fact that this is our first and maybe only baby it took our enjoyment of the experience of telling everyone and ruined it for us, and kinda ruined it for the people who found out off someone else, my own sister heard it through the grapevine before I had chance to tell her :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Anyone else dealing with break-outs?? I have PCOS so the hormones totally mess with my skin. I had to go off the Bactrim I've been on for years and already my face is getting icky. UG!


----------



## Indi84

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Anyone else dealing with break-outs?? I have PCOS so the hormones totally mess with my skin. I had to go off the Bactrim I've been on for years and already my face is getting icky. UG!

ME! One of the reasons I went on the pills years ago was because I have very troubled skin, the pill just about kept it to normal monthly breakouts. As soon as I came off it flared up..just about controlled it with evening prim oil and since being pregnant, boom! I'm just accepting it, as I've dealt with it for years, even as an adult I have to use oil free products etc. I had friends with normal skin have spots the whole way through, so I'm taking it as a sign of a growing baby lol!! I do however, look hideous!


----------



## Shineystar

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Anyone else dealing with break-outs?? I have PCOS so the hormones totally mess with my skin. I had to go off the Bactrim I've been on for years and already my face is getting icky. UG!

My back has erupted in spots in the last week and my face is getting spottier every day, did a google search and I found a mask that u should use twice a day and is meant to be brilliant, and safe in pregnancy so I'm waiting on it arriving. Dunno if I'm allowed to say what it's called?

Jocr - sorry I missed your question earlier, my pregnancy record is the NHS one I got handed it by my GP, asks about medical history and my hubby's also direct family members x


----------



## Mrs Mc

Bought two maternity bras today as ive already grown and all my bras are underwired. I have to say they are the most unsexiest things ever:haha: good job me and oh are abstaining at the mo anyway!
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing with break-outs?? I have PCOS so the hormones totally mess with my skin. I had to go off the Bactrim I've been on for years and already my face is getting icky. UG!
> 
> My back has erupted in spots in the last week and my face is getting spottier every day, did a google search and I found a mask that u should use twice a day and is meant to be brilliant, and safe in pregnancy so I'm waiting on it arriving. Dunno if I'm allowed to say what it's called?
> 
> Jocr - sorry I missed your question earlier, my pregnancy record is the NHS one I got handed it by my GP, asks about medical history and my hubby's also direct family members xClick to expand...

I'd like to know what its called, everything else gets named on here! My face is like dot to dot at the mo!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies :wave: can i join please?

Got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:, so very cautiously pregnant :) My edd is the 25th October.

Look forward to chatting over the next few months :) :flower:


----------



## elisamarie

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Anyone else dealing with break-outs?? I have PCOS so the hormones totally mess with my skin. I had to go off the Bactrim I've been on for years and already my face is getting icky. UG!

oooohhhh! my skin has been a mess since 1 dpo! I've never had such massive breakout at once :( not happy at all.. I have PCOS too, never did much for the breakouts and was usually able to keep them under control with proactiv.. well it seems like nothing works now


----------



## Feb4th2011

Jocr said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had my scan this morning and everything went wonderful! It is just 1 little Clomid baby! My EDD changed a little bit. I'm 6weeks 3 days not 6 weeks 4 days, which I'm completely ok with! My little embryo's heart beat is 122BPM!!! It was just the craziest thing ever, to see that little flicker was so unreal. It made everything more real for my husband too, he had the best grin on his face all day. Some of the best news today was from my DR. when she said your risk of M/C has dropped to 2% (even with my PCOS) I'm so in love with this little guy growing inside me.
> 
> Mrs. B- could you please change my EDD to October 9th :flower:
> 
> Lisa40- I was able to see my corpus luteum on my scan today! lol
> 
> Jocr- I would be so upset too... :hug: I hope the friend of your mum keeps her mouth shut! Could you reply to her email asking her to remain quite about it?
> 
> Yeah I will ask her to but I bet most have been told already.
> Brilliant news about the scan - well done u xxClick to expand...

That would be so freaking frustrating!!! What did you mom say after the txt you sent:thumbup:?


----------



## babyonbrain

So today we are going to waterpark with the inlaws and were going to make the BIG announcement. Well last night, my sister in law got engaged. So....I guess we will be putting our announcement on hold. Talk about dumb luck. I am very happy for her, but disappointed that we have to put it on hold. I am not good at keeping secrets, but I dont want to steal her moment. So it will be an interesting weekend to say the least.


----------



## baby_maybe

I can see why you'd be disappointed, but you are also being so thoughtful to her by keeping your good news to yourself a little longer. What a lovely sister-in-law you are :flower:


----------



## twokiddos

baby_maybe said:


> Hi ladies :wave: can i join please?
> 
> Got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:, so very cautiously pregnant :) My edd is the 25th October.
> 
> Look forward to chatting over the next few months :) :flower:

Welcome and congrats baby_maybe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jocr

Mum text me back later panicking and apologising saying she will speak to her tomorrow and tell her to keep it to herself. Thing is she got told Tuesday so the whole of the village will know as that's what it's like there. :growlmad:

It's amazing to see its ll ok on the scan isn't it. :happydance::happydance:



Feb4th2011 said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had my scan this morning and everything went wonderful! It is just 1 little Clomid baby! My EDD changed a little bit. I'm 6weeks 3 days not 6 weeks 4 days, which I'm completely ok with! My little embryo's heart beat is 122BPM!!! It was just the craziest thing ever, to see that little flicker was so unreal. It made everything more real for my husband too, he had the best grin on his face all day. Some of the best news today was from my DR. when she said your risk of M/C has dropped to 2% (even with my PCOS) I'm so in love with this little guy growing inside me.
> 
> Mrs. B- could you please change my EDD to October 9th :flower:
> 
> Lisa40- I was able to see my corpus luteum on my scan today! lol
> 
> Jocr- I would be so upset too... :hug: I hope the friend of your mum keeps her mouth shut! Could you reply to her email asking her to remain quite about it?
> 
> Yeah I will ask her to but I bet most have been told already.
> Brilliant news about the scan - well done u xxClick to expand...
> 
> That would be so freaking frustrating!!! What did you mom say after the txt you sent:thumbup:?Click to expand...


----------



## Jocr

Hi and congratulations.
Am I reading your stork right and this is number 5 for you?:shrug:

:thumbup:




baby_maybe said:


> Hi ladies :wave: can i join please?
> 
> Got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:, so very cautiously pregnant :) My edd is the 25th October.
> 
> Look forward to chatting over the next few months :) :flower:


----------



## Jocr

So please tell me how maternity bra differ , do they have the ability to make the cup size bigger?:shrug:
I really need to invest in something soon as my boobs are growing and they weren't small to start with. Pretty uncomfortable in bed too. Can you wear the bra in bed no trouble and does it help?



Mrs Mc said:


> Bought two maternity bras today as ive already grown and all my bras are underwired. I have to say they are the most unsexiest things ever:haha: good job me and oh are abstaining at the mo anyway!
> X


----------



## Quartz

Firstly congrats to those who have found out or had successful scans. Going to the doctors for the first time next week 

Maternity bras dont have underwiring - they are more comfortable than normal bras but not as supportive - I like wearing them at night for that reason. they are very similar to nursing bras although you can unstrap them.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you for the welcome :) and yes Jocr it is indeed my 5th on the way :thumbup:

I see quite a few of you ladies are a couple of weeks further on than me so you probably already have ms etc. I haven't really got any symptoms yet apart from achey bbs and a little cramping like af is on the way. I'm not looking forward to the ms kicking in, i felt horrible from 6weeks all the way through to 13weeks last time so i think i'll enjoy the lack of symptoms while they stay away! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Jocr said:


> So please tell me how maternity bra differ , do they have the ability to make the cup size bigger?:shrug:
> I really need to invest in something soon as my boobs are growing and they weren't small to start with. Pretty uncomfortable in bed too. Can you wear the bra in bed no trouble and does it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mc said:
> 
> 
> Bought two maternity bras today as ive already grown and all my bras are underwired. I have to say they are the most unsexiest things ever:haha: good job me and oh are abstaining at the mo anyway!
> XClick to expand...

Just like OP put, they're not underwired. You're not supposed to wear underwired as they can damage your milk ducts. Also got a bit more 'give' in them to help with growing boobs. Im looking forward to wearing them at night as that seems to be when im most tender. They're obviously not as supportive as underwired and they dont give me the best shape, im f cup, but needs must i suppose!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Maternity bras vary widely in styles, you aren't just stuck with one option. I have two sleeper bras (so wonderful for bedtime not irritating at all), two daytime soft cup (these are my around the house bras, as if you don't throw a nursing pad in you may be pointing in public :) ) and a couple more fashionable shaper ones (instead of underwire they use that thick boning material to stiffen and create lift). Don't get stuck with bad ones, you have plenty of choices! If you are going to order online have a maternity store measure you first so you order the proper fit.


----------



## Leinzlove

babyonbrain said:


> So today we are going to waterpark with the inlaws and were going to make the BIG announcement. Well last night, my sister in law got engaged. So....I guess we will be putting our announcement on hold. Talk about dumb luck. I am very happy for her, but disappointed that we have to put it on hold. I am not good at keeping secrets, but I dont want to steal her moment. So it will be an interesting weekend to say the least.

So considerate for you to keep it secret a bit longer. We announced on Valentines Day! Also on the same day, two of my friends announced engagements, and two announced pregnancies.

I have 4 FB friends due within one week of me, with one of them having the same due date. 

Now, if I wasn't the only one... waiting on my first Dr. Appt. Which is next Monday at 8w2d.


----------



## PG5K

Hi to the new people :flower:
My bleeding has finally stopped again so I can at least relax for the time (or until it happens again!) I should be close to my first mw appointment so then I can ask some more questions about it and hopefully get a sensible answer.

Is anyone getting headaches? i seem to get them really bad at night.


----------



## mazndave

Blimey, there are far too many posts since I last looked for me to keep up with!

So sorry to hear about your loss Alandsa, an awful thing to go through. I really hope that everybody else is progressing well, and there are no more losses on this thread.:hugs:

I now have my booking in appointment on the 29th, and private scan is on 4th March, feel like I'm gradually starting to get somewhere with this pregnancy! These first 3 weeks of knowing have dragged, needed something to countdown towards! I never realised before getting preggo just how long 12 weeks could feel - looking forward to being in 2nd Tri and being able to talk about it with workmates, and start buying things etc. Then I think time will fly by....don't want to wish being pregnant away though, as once pumpkin is here I bet I'll miss it!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I know, right! Waiting for that first Dr. Appt. scan! Who knew it'd take so long to get here? I'm also very anxious, just want reassurance. My appt. is next Monday. So, I'm getting there! 

mazndave: I totally love your signature! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Shineystar said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing with break-outs?? I have PCOS so the hormones totally mess with my skin. I had to go off the Bactrim I've been on for years and already my face is getting icky. UG!
> 
> My back has erupted in spots in the last week and my face is getting spottier every day, did a google search and I found a mask that u should use twice a day and is meant to be brilliant, and safe in pregnancy so I'm waiting on it arriving. Dunno if I'm allowed to say what it's called?
> 
> Jocr - sorry I missed your question earlier, my pregnancy record is the NHS one I got handed it by my GP, asks about medical history and my hubby's also direct family members xClick to expand...

Please post it! If it works, I would love to try it! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi everyone, i think i have managed to read through all the ones i missed in the last couple of days! 

On the subject of maternity bra's OMG i was in them by 5 weeks!! By 5 weeks my boobs had gone up to cup sizes :hissy: and they KILL!!!!! I have two maternity bras for day and two cotton sleep bras which i swear by that i use for bed and if i am lounging around. They are amazing, my boobs were constantly waking me up between 4 and 5 weeks and these help support them a little. 

I am really wishing the time away now, dont get me wrong i am overjoyed at being pregnant but i am really really not enjoying this! I feel rough, i am exhausted, my boobs are killing me, my skin is going really dry and itchy, my lips are dry and sore, i cant decide what foods i fancey from one minute to the next and am starting to struggle to eat anyuthing healthy!! 

sorry i needed the rant, roll on 2nd trimester!! 

Congratulations all the ladies who have had successful scans!! Cannot wait for mine :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning everyone. Ugh i feel horrible today, i was up in the night coughing as i seem to have picked up a horrible cold during the last week. Its gone to my chest so now i'm awake all hours coughing and my tummy muscles are sore because of it :( Ah well me and DH and our girlies are off out in a bit for a big slice of cake as a treat to keep us going for our yummy roast later :) Oh and new symptom, i'm starving all.the.time!! :haha: I've lost 1/2 a stone since the beginning of jan so i want to try and keep it off. Somehow i don't think i'm going to manage it!!
Have a good sunday everyone :flower:


----------



## Shineystar

Mrs.B. said:


> Shineystar said:
> 
> 
> My back has erupted in spots in the last week and my face is getting spottier every day, did a google search and I found a mask that u should use twice a day and is meant to be brilliant, and safe in pregnancy so I'm waiting on it arriving. Dunno if I'm allowed to say what it's called?
> 
> I'd like to know what its called, everything else gets named on here! My face is like dot to dot at the mo!!Click to expand...

here it is https://www.gunillaofsweden.com/Lerosett_Pregnant_Acne.php
I bought mine off of amazon.

Well since yesterday i was having sharp pains in my lower abdomen on the right side, i was pretty sure it was just gas, as i have been feeling very bloated.

then i googled it, and now worried as ectopic pregnancy can look the same, but i guess i would be doubled over in pain? ive also not experienced any bleeding. but i wonder if i should call the nhs 24 line to see what they say? but im scared to! can anyone reassure me and say they have the same pain? its now like a tugging pain.

on a positive im 7 weeks today, excited to see my new ticker once this posts :happydance:


----------



## Indi84

Morning!
Worst night sleep so far, had a vivid bad dream, which woke me up at 3am and was awake until 7, with vomiting for about an hour of that. Think I'm going to have to get a sleep bra too, I have rather large bbs anyway and boy they hurt when I move in bed!! My DH kept waking up and vaguely rubbing my back before falling asleep again lol. 
I moved my scan to next week now, to desperate to know it's all in the right place and growing!


----------



## PG5K

baby_maybe said:


> Morning everyone. Ugh i feel horrible today, i was up in the night coughing as i seem to have picked up a horrible cold during the last week. Its gone to my chest so now i'm awake all hours coughing and my tummy muscles are sore because of it :( Ah well me and DH and our girlies are off out in a bit for a big slice of cake as a treat to keep us going for our yummy roast later :) Oh and new symptom, i'm starving all.the.time!! :haha: I've lost 1/2 a stone since the beginning of jan so i want to try and keep it off. Somehow i don't think i'm going to manage it!!
> Have a good sunday everyone :flower:

Oh no, i had a cough before Christmas and it was horrible. :(
Definitely enjoy your cake, I think theres not too much we can do about gaining weight -even if its just our new boobs! :haha:


----------



## Shineystar

well i decided to call and just to be on the safe side, if its stops me worrying it can only be a good thing.

called the mat unit, and was told to call nhs 24. so i did that and now waiting for a nurse to call back, up to 2 hrs wait, urgh might just have a nap just now!

hope everyone is having a good day.

the nasuea has returned so that can only be a good thing!


----------



## Alandsa

good luck shineystar! are you still experiencing bleeding?

aww the Mat unit didnt sound very helpful - sorry to hear that :( maybe you could tell them that your symptoms have disappeared entirely (i know they haven't but and then they might take it more seriously?)

i think it really sounds promising that your nausea has returned :) for me i had no symptoms for a week, bleeding that progressed from spotting every other day for a week (only when i wiped) to a heavy period for 5 days. i only had the very mildest of cramps and it all happened naturally. i also didnt have any progression on CB digi as it still said 1-2 weeks when i was at 6 weeks, so all makes sense when i look back. your picture sounds quite different tbh :) 

could you request to see another GP as that's what I did and when the others played it down he actually referred me to the EPAU straight away and rang me with the details after he had done it.


----------



## baby_maybe

PG5K said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Ugh i feel horrible today, i was up in the night coughing as i seem to have picked up a horrible cold during the last week. Its gone to my chest so now i'm awake all hours coughing and my tummy muscles are sore because of it :( Ah well me and DH and our girlies are off out in a bit for a big slice of cake as a treat to keep us going for our yummy roast later :) Oh and new symptom, i'm starving all.the.time!! :haha: I've lost 1/2 a stone since the beginning of jan so i want to try and keep it off. Somehow i don't think i'm going to manage it!!
> Have a good sunday everyone :flower:
> 
> Oh no, i had a cough before Christmas and it was horrible. :(
> Definitely enjoy your cake, I think theres not too much we can do about gaining weight -even if its just our new boobs! :haha:Click to expand...

The cake was lovely, although the cream in it did start repeating on me on the way home :haha: I better enjoy eating while it lasts!! We just had a super scrummy roast lamb dinner that my amazing hubby :cloud9: cooked for us, he wouldn't let me do anything bless him! I keep having to remind him that he doesn't need to keep me wrapped in cotton wool and that i'm quite resiliant really. My bbs only went up a couple of cup sizes last time, although i was a bit lighter pre-preg than i am this time round. One of my first pregnancies i think i ended up with a H cup! :holly:


----------



## mamadreams

Hello everyone,

I just found out today! I am due October 31st - can I join this group?


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome :wave: congrats on your bfp :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies! can I join? Im due Oct 16th or 17th


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: Hi lillichloe, you found us :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome newbies, the second half of the month is so far a lot quieter that the first half, I've added your dates on xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the welcome Mrs B :)


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks for the welcome. :wave: baby_maybe glad to see a familiar face here. thought I'd better find another thread scary moving over to first tri.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi to the newbies :hi: and huge congrats on your BFPs!!

Mamadreams - you've got a proper lil pumpkin cooking :) due on Halloween, how cute! I was also 3 weeks 4 days when I got my BFP. It felt strange telling my hubby when he asked how far on I was. You very rarely hear of people being 3 weeks pregnant!

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah i know what you mean, the testers thread is like safe territoy! :haha: Before you know it we will be on to 2nd tri and these few first weeks will be all but a distant memory!


----------



## Mrs.B.

All depends how early you Ov isnt it. I tested at 10 dpo, but I didnt ovulate until day 19 so I was 4 weeks when testing, if I o'd on the average 14 and still tested at 10dpo I would have been 3+2!! Mad isnt it!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I ovulate early (from day 10-12) so that's why I was so early. I tested at 14 dpo
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yeah, I wonder if it means at the dating scans your DD will be brought forward and mine put back? x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It might do. My edd from my lmp is 9th October but I've convinced myself it'll get changed to the 6th after my scan. I ovulate early and have short cycles. The calculators that say 9th October are based on a 28 day cycle and ovulation on cd14

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine is 6th but I wouldnt be suprised if it went to 10th or there abouts! I can't wait for my scan! Or even just to find out when it is :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Me too - i think it's hard at this stage as there's nothing to look towards - I don't mean that in a bad way but once we have our scan dates we can start counting down again! I've got my midwife booking in appointment on Tuesday. I'm really nervous but excited at the same time!

Ive now got a feeling I'll have your edd and you'll have mine!

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wouldn't that be funny! Watch this space :haha:

I have my midwife on the 1st March, I'll be 8+4 so I hope it doesnt take them too long to book my scan! x


----------



## Incubus

Hello everyone, congrats to all the new pregnant ladies :flower:

My sickness is getting worse each day now! Pretty much constant nausea unless I've just eaten, eating takes it away but it's not nice eating when you feel sick. I was sick at work yesterday :( luckily mark works at the same place as me on a saturday for extra cash so I shouted him to cover my section. Think people are starting to get a bit suspicious as I'm so tired all the time and look like crap!!! Can't wait for Saturday as I have 2 weeks off work from then. 

I was 6 weeks yesterday :happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I know how you are feeling. I feel sick whenever I'm hungry (which is at least every 2 hours!). I feel slightly better after I've eaten but it doesnt last long! 

Has anyone else got back ache? My back is killing me tonight

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have the sickyness too, I'd say I'm about every 2 hours at work, bit less at weekends --- strange!!

Yesterday I had the worst pain in my lower back, towards my right side, made me have to move from sitting to straightening my back out, dunno what thats about! This evening I have pain across my lower abdomen, like when knickers are, feels like pulling / pain x


----------



## Shineystar

Alandsa said:


> good luck shineystar! are you still experiencing bleeding?
> 
> aww the Mat unit didnt sound very helpful - sorry to hear that :( maybe you could tell them that your symptoms have disappeared entirely (i know they haven't but and then they might take it more seriously?)
> 
> i think it really sounds promising that your nausea has returned :) for me i had no symptoms for a week, bleeding that progressed from spotting every other day for a week (only when i wiped) to a heavy period for 5 days. i only had the very mildest of cramps and it all happened naturally. i also didnt have any progression on CB digi as it still said 1-2 weeks when i was at 6 weeks, so all makes sense when i look back. your picture sounds quite different tbh :)
> 
> could you request to see another GP as that's what I did and when the others played it down he actually referred me to the EPAU straight away and rang me with the details after he had done it.

thanks alandsa

I was advised by the nurse on the phone to go to out of hours clinic, they checked me over and wanted to send me to the gynae ward to rule out ectopic.

Went up there and after waiting for a bit, the consultant (who was lovely) checked my stomach, did a swab & an internal exam. Then she scanned me, it wasnt a proper machine so i couldnt see it myself but she saw the pumpkin and said it looks fine but couldnt tell me anymore.

It seems it may be a UTI brewing as i had white blood cells, but what a relief :):thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> good luck shineystar! are you still experiencing bleeding?
> 
> aww the Mat unit didnt sound very helpful - sorry to hear that :( maybe you could tell them that your symptoms have disappeared entirely (i know they haven't but and then they might take it more seriously?)
> 
> i think it really sounds promising that your nausea has returned :) for me i had no symptoms for a week, bleeding that progressed from spotting every other day for a week (only when i wiped) to a heavy period for 5 days. i only had the very mildest of cramps and it all happened naturally. i also didnt have any progression on CB digi as it still said 1-2 weeks when i was at 6 weeks, so all makes sense when i look back. your picture sounds quite different tbh :)
> 
> could you request to see another GP as that's what I did and when the others played it down he actually referred me to the EPAU straight away and rang me with the details after he had done it.
> 
> thanks alandsa
> 
> I was advised by the nurse on the phone to go to out of hours clinic, they checked me over and wanted to send me to the gynae ward to rule out ectopic.
> 
> Went up there and after waiting for a bit, the consultant (who was lovely) checked my stomach, did a swab & an internal exam. Then she scanned me, it wasnt a proper machine so i couldnt see it myself but she saw the pumpkin and said it looks fine but couldnt tell me anymore.
> 
> It seems it may be a UTI brewing as i had white blood cells, but what a relief :):thumbup:Click to expand...

Glad your ok xx


----------



## lillichloe

It seems like you ladies in the uk get more ultrasounds. I didn't get one till 20 wks with my daughter. She is 7 now so things could have definitely changed. The first time I see my doctor I will be 9+ wks my appointment isn't till the 19th. I do have the appointment for blood tests and to get the packet of info on all the stuff pregnant women need to know the week before. Finding out at 3wks 5 days makes the wait to see the doctor excruciating.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> It seems like you ladies in the uk get more ultrasounds. I didn't get one till 20 wks with my daughter. She is 7 now so things could have definitely changed. The first time I see my doctor I will be 9+ wks my appointment isn't till the 19th. I do have the appointment for blood tests and to get the packet of info on all the stuff pregnant women need to know the week before. Finding out at 3wks 5 days makes the wait to see the doctor excruciating.

Those of us who aren't paying for extra, Get first appointment with midwife at 8 weeks ish, scan at 12 ish and again at 20 ish, thats it x


----------



## shelleyanddan

Mrs.B. said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> It seems like you ladies in the uk get more ultrasounds. I didn't get one till 20 wks with my daughter. She is 7 now so things could have definitely changed. The first time I see my doctor I will be 9+ wks my appointment isn't till the 19th. I do have the appointment for blood tests and to get the packet of info on all the stuff pregnant women need to know the week before. Finding out at 3wks 5 days makes the wait to see the doctor excruciating.
> 
> Those of us who aren't paying for extra, Get first appointment with midwife at 8 weeks ish, scan at 12 ish and again at 20 ish, thats it xClick to expand...



Thats the same in Australia.. X o


----------



## Incubus

I'm always sucking on mints and drinking ice cold squash, it seems to help a little!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry you're feeling so rubbish incubus. I'm dreading the ms kicking in this time round, i hate the hungover feeling and i've got 3 girlies to look after as well :dohh:

Also (sorry to butt in) i'm wondering if my date will be put back a bit? I think i ov'd on day 16 so maybe my dd would be the 27th not the 25th? I guess we'll all be a bit wiser after the first round of scans is done, they don't normally change it after that one :)


----------



## baby_maybe

BabyBumpHope said:


> I know how you are feeling. I feel sick whenever I'm hungry (which is at least every 2 hours!). I feel slightly better after I've eaten but it doesnt last long!
> 
> Has anyone else got back ache? My back is killing me tonight
> 
> X

Yes i have, i've had it for a few days now!


----------



## Alandsa

Shineystar - Awww I'm so glad :) that's brilliant news that little pumpkin was okay :) at least they noticed the infection quickly too

You must be so relieved :)


----------



## Shineystar

thanks so much alandsa, how are you keeping these days?

anyone else experiencing heartburn? it doesnt feel how i expected it would, i can feel it up the back of my throat and up my nose lol weird!


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah I'm okay, just feeling exhausted still and wondering if I am now anaemic after the MC? Going to the GP to see what they think. 

I'm also waiting for O too lol hoping it will be soon :)


----------



## Jocr

For me I get nauseous when I'm hungry or stressed. So maybe that's why you get it less at weekends. Generally less stress when not at work. 
I drove for a few hours Friday and I also got backache on one side till I stretched it out. I have dragging like period pains most of the time around the knicker and tubes area. Have had this for weeks. 
It's amazing how many different symptoms we all have at different weeks. 
Hope your feeling ok x





Mrs.B. said:


> I have the sickyness too, I'd say I'm about every 2 hours at work, bit less at weekends --- strange!!
> 
> Yesterday I had the worst pain in my lower back, towards my right side, made me have to move from sitting to straightening my back out, dunno what thats about! This evening I have pain across my lower abdomen, like when knickers are, feels like pulling / pain x


----------



## PG5K

It's strange but i was saying to my hubby just how I've got back ache on the right, feels like a pulled muscle and then you ladies have it to :)

I get less ms at weekends to and I think its because I'm less tired. I get it worse at night so think its because I'm sleepy and the same at work. 

Hope you're ok Alandsa, you loose a lot of blood quickly when you mc and so much stuff is going on with your body. Really hope you can join us here again very soon :hugs: I wish I had ttc straight away after my mc.


----------



## mamadreams

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!


----------



## PG5K

baby_maybe said:


> The cake was lovely, although the cream in it did start repeating on me on the way home :haha: I better enjoy eating while it lasts!! We just had a super scrummy roast lamb dinner that my amazing hubby :cloud9: cooked for us, he wouldn't let me do anything bless him! I keep having to remind him that he doesn't need to keep me wrapped in cotton wool and that i'm quite resiliant really. My bbs only went up a couple of cup sizes last time, although i was a bit lighter pre-preg than i am this time round. One of my first pregnancies i think i ended up with a H cup! :holly:

My dh would be impressed if mine got to that size, he's already enjoying the 1 cup I've gained. lol. Can't touch them though, too sore! :haha:

He's very protective over me to, and so is my mom. She keeps telling me to put slippers on 'so I don't get a cold in my belly' when i go round. :dohh:


----------



## PG5K

mamadreams said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!

That's great! Really hope you get a sticky bean :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hello everyone! I am (I think) due with #1 in October. Based on first day of last period, calculators tell me Oct 25th, but I think I ovulated late (as I've had several days of FRER positives, but still saying NO on the digi's). I opened it up and there was a line, I guess just not dark enough to pick up on the sensor... but it was there! I thought I was about 5 days late, but I could be only 1. I guess I'm a slow hcg producer. As long as it keeps increasing I'm good! It's a holiday here in Ontario tomorrow, so I won't be able to make an appt until Tuesday. How soon do DR's normally bring you in? I only found out on Friday... I feel like I have to rush in, but I'm sure they don't see any urgency! Any experience with that first appt?

Congrats everyone - and may you all have happy and healthy pregnancies!!! Countdown to October is on :)

Cheers all!
xo


----------



## lillichloe

BabyHopes. said:


> Hello everyone! I am (I think) due with #1 in October. Based on first day of last period, calculators tell me Oct 25th, but I think I ovulated late (as I've had several days of FRER positives, but still saying NO on the digi's). I opened it up and there was a line, I guess just not dark enough to pick up on the sensor... but it was there! I thought I was about 5 days late, but I could be only 1. I guess I'm a slow hcg producer. As long as it keeps increasing I'm good! It's a holiday here in Ontario tomorrow, so I won't be able to make an appt until Tuesday. How soon do DR's normally bring you in? I only found out on Friday... I feel like I have to rush in, but I'm sure they don't see any urgency! Any experience with that first appt?
> 
> Congrats everyone - and may you all have happy and healthy pregnancies!!! Countdown to October is on :)
> 
> Cheers all!
> xo

My OB doesn't see ladies till after 8 wks


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mamadreams said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!

Yeah, another IUI baby! Congrats. I found out at 11dpo, blood test at 15dpo and 17dpo :) good luck with yours :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyHopes. said:


> Hello everyone! I am (I think) due with #1 in October. Based on first day of last period, calculators tell me Oct 25th, but I think I ovulated late (as I've had several days of FRER positives, but still saying NO on the digi's). I opened it up and there was a line, I guess just not dark enough to pick up on the sensor... but it was there! I thought I was about 5 days late, but I could be only 1. I guess I'm a slow hcg producer. As long as it keeps increasing I'm good! It's a holiday here in Ontario tomorrow, so I won't be able to make an appt until Tuesday. How soon do DR's normally bring you in? I only found out on Friday... I feel like I have to rush in, but I'm sure they don't see any urgency! Any experience with that first appt?
> 
> Congrats everyone - and may you all have happy and healthy pregnancies!!! Countdown to October is on :)
> 
> Cheers all!
> xo

First off CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:flow:
Hello from Saskatchewan! We have a holiday tomorrow as well!!:thumbup: You can just call in and make an apt for your DR's next avail apt. It doesn't have to be a specific amount of time. I felt the need to run in as well lol. I ended u going to a walk in clinic for a beta test, as I couldnt wait!


----------



## mamadreams

Hopeful42nd said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!
> 
> Yeah, another IUI baby! Congrats. I found out at 11dpo, blood test at 15dpo and 17dpo :) good luck with yours :)Click to expand...

That's exactly what happened to me. I will go in on Wed, 15dpo for a beta. I will let you know what it is and maybe we can compare. This is my first, so I have no idea what kind of numbers to expect!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mamadreams said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!
> 
> Yeah, another IUI baby! Congrats. I found out at 11dpo, blood test at 15dpo and 17dpo :) good luck with yours :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what happened to me. I will go in on Wed, 15dpo for a beta. I will let you know what it is and maybe we can compare. This is my first, so I have no idea what kind of numbers to expect!Click to expand...

My first HCG value was 159, the second was close to 450, good luck:) can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi Ladies..

Tomorrow is my 6 week scan! Nervous and excited!

Also I saw a few ladies asking about how many scans they will give you in the US and the answer is that it differs depending on what your doctor sees fit, there really is no set rules being that we don't have standardized health care; it's up to you (and your doctor of course) And how much money you a willing to fork over. 

However if your health care is paid for by the government (Medicare/medicade) there is absolutely limitations because the government will not authorize scans that really serve little to no medical purpose.

It comes down to the same thing everywhere: how much $$ is it worth to you to see your little bean on a screen... I am so anxious to see my little bean I said sign me up for that 6 week scan, it has been torturous playing the waiting game!


----------



## opaque1997

For those in the nw region of the us...Siemens in Issachar WA will take ob models at 13 Weeks and on for 3d / 4d ultra sounds...these are done by techs but not dr reviewed unless you take it to your dr...the cost is free and you must have a note. One note...I called and was originally told they'd see me at seven Weeks...when I called back I was told it was 13. A supervisor confirmed the 13 ...how've...for those who want the fancy ones...it's free!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

my goodness you chatty ladies!!!!

finally caught up!

hello to all the newbies, pleased you could join us.

i am glad all the ladies that had bleeding are ok, it is so worrying when it happens, you motherly instincts just take over as if to protect our tiny beans.

Nausea has well and truely taken over now, it is ridiculous! i can only drink water at the moment. and dry foods. its really irratating!

i got a house full of colds, flu's and tonsilitious!!! nothing like looking after people when all you want to do is sleep through the first triamester.

constipation can cause the sharp pains in your side, but try not to strain it out, you dont want piles.:wacko:



:baby:


----------



## x melanie x

Hello Everyone...... I've not been on here much since I had my BFP. Just trying to get on with the first tri.... my boobs are so unbelievably sore, i never had this with my two boys, so it's a new one on me!! I haven't had any MS, although I do feel sicky when i'm hungry, but i shan't complain about that!

I've booked a Babybond early scan for 1 March, when i'll be 7+5,really hoping for good news and confirmation of a sticky bean. :thumbup: I've had four m/c so very sceptical, but I do feel pregnant this time, my lines are still getting darker and of course my boobs hurt!!

Hope everyone else is well, and i'll update you on the results of the scan:flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok today (ms dependant!) Nothing new with me so far, i'm still starving and my bbs are still sore. Did my first digi this morning :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Congratulations and hello to another IUI baby (I had IUI too).:thumbup:
Good luck with the tests. I never got a beta blood test (so far).
How are you feeling?



mamadreams said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!


----------



## Jocr

Oh noo - germs surrounding you! Hope you all feel better really soon so you can catch up on some sleep :sleep:



3outnumbered said:


> my goodness you chatty ladies!!!!
> 
> finally caught up!
> 
> hello to all the newbies, pleased you could join us.
> 
> i am glad all the ladies that had bleeding are ok, it is so worrying when it happens, you motherly instincts just take over as if to protect our tiny beans.
> 
> Nausea has well and truely taken over now, it is ridiculous! i can only drink water at the moment. and dry foods. its really irratating!
> 
> i got a house full of colds, flu's and tonsilitious!!! nothing like looking after people when all you want to do is sleep through the first triamester.
> 
> constipation can cause the sharp pains in your side, but try not to strain it out, you dont want piles.:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> :baby:


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies and bumps

Hope you are all well or at least not feeling too bad with your symptoms. Just remember that at least the symptoms are a positive thing although I know it doesnt always feel that way.

I am at work and also have to go to London tonight for a work thing and wont get home til around 10pm - im knackered just thinking about it and all the travelling. I am sooo tired these past few days, been going to bed :sleep:by 10pm which is unheard of for me! I slept loads all w/e but I still look like poo :shrug: a colleague even said I look tired. TBH I could go to bed now.
Also cant stop eating - my belly already looks nearly 3 months with the lack of exercise and too much scoffing:dohh:
Hope you all have a fab day xxx:hugs:


----------



## Indi84

x melanie x said:


> Hello Everyone...... I've not been on here much since I had my BFP. Just trying to get on with the first tri.... my boobs are so unbelievably sore, i never had this with my two boys, so it's a new one on me!! I haven't had any MS, although I do feel sicky when i'm hungry, but i shan't complain about that!
> 
> I've booked a Babybond early scan for 1 March, when i'll be 7+5,really hoping for good news and confirmation of a sticky bean. :thumbup: I've had four m/c so very sceptical, but I do feel pregnant this time, my lines are still getting darker and of course my boobs hurt!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, and i'll update you on the results of the scan:flower:

I've got a baby bond scan booked too :) It was for the 1st of march but I swapped it to the 23rd as I couldn't wait any longer lol! I'll be 7+2 on mine.


----------



## leoniebabey

sickness tablets have stopped working and my sickness is as bad as ever i am sooo ill :(


----------



## SpiderLady

Hi there guys! Im due 1st October (my tickers slightly wrong still, had an early scan that put me at 1st) 
This is my 5th pregnancy, I had a miscarriage when i was a teenager and have two lovelt children from a previous relationship.

My partner and I had a miscarriage in.september. since then ive had no periods and wasnt ovulating. I was told i wouldnt conceive naturally due to low LH so.getting our bfp 25th January was a miracle :)

Glad to be joining you all x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Is anyone else around 7 weeks feeling less nausea? My boobs are still sore and still feel tired all the time but I'm starting to worry a bit

X


----------



## PG5K

BabyBumpHope said:


> Is anyone else around 7 weeks feeling less nausea? My boobs are still sore and still feel tired all the time but I'm starting to worry a bit
> 
> X

I have good days and bad but I'm not hovering around the toilet anymore, my nausea is a lot more manageable even though I do have times when I feel really sick.



Hello new ladies :flower: its great to see more people joining.
I've just booked a private scan for saturday! I should be 8+3 then.


----------



## lillichloe

MS really set in for me this weekend. I've actually thrown up a handful of times. My poor DH has such a poor mouth filter too. As I've been sick he says "are you sure this was a good idea?" really?! Haha little late to change my mind geese.


----------



## babyonbrain

Well so far I have pretty mild occasions of nausea, moderate fatigue, boobs arent really sore, and irritability. I am just stressing out because I have a full two more weeks until dr appt and ultrasound. This is pure torture. My DH says to call dr and fake symptoms to get in for U/S, as much as that would be nice, I dont want to JINX myself. Its just hard waking up and feeling like I am just overtired and not prego. I never worried this much with first two pregnancies, but then didnt have to wait very long after BFP to have u/s done.


----------



## Alandsa

PG5K said:


> Hope you're ok Alandsa, you loose a lot of blood quickly when you mc and so much stuff is going on with your body. Really hope you can join us here again very soon :hugs: I wish I had ttc straight away after my mc.

yeah it must be a shock for our bodies certainly! i hope i can join you all here soon with my BFP soon :) thanks! hope you are all doing okay, looks like lots of pregnancy symptoms are in full force lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hope you are ok Alandsa :hugs:

Hey guys - look what i found on the mothercare website in the sale...

x
 



Attached Files:







41iE75z0buL__SX315_.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hope you are ok Alandsa :hugs:
> 
> Hey guys - look what i found on the mothercare website in the sale...
> 
> x

That is just soo cute!


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww thats so cute, although knowing my body i'll be overdue again and i'll miss out on being able to use cute halloween clothes! :dohh:


----------



## princess_1991

Ive been looking at Halloween outfits too, some are just so cute!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We are all gunna have to get lil pumpkin outfits for our bubs' and post piccies on here! 

Those who are still preggo will have to paint their bump like a pumpkin! Haha. I've actually seen it done before

X


----------



## Indi84

Love it, really might buy one!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

They've got some gorgeous Christmas pudding ones too! And reindeers

Awww, I can't wait - it seems like so long to wait!

X


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies-i hope everyones nausea subsides soon!:hugs:


AFM I have been successfully dodging any MS...also bigger news for the day i had my first ultrasound today and baby's heart was beating away :) It made me tear up a bit :dohh: My husband was excited to see it too I think!

Also the little bean was measuring spot on! I got some wonderful photos for my parents too! On to the 12 week scan :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Is anyone else eating their own body weight!!!! Arghhh! I have to eat constantly as feel sick! 

I am going to end up huge!! eek!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Miss Broody said:


> Is anyone else eating their own body weight!!!! Arghhh! I have to eat constantly as feel sick!
> 
> I am going to end up huge!! eek!

YES!!! Haha. Glad to know I'm not the only one! I'm worried there'll be no food left for DH at this rate

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else eating their own body weight!!!! Arghhh! I have to eat constantly as feel sick!
> 
> I am going to end up huge!! eek!
> 
> YES!!! Haha. Glad to know I'm not the only one! I'm worried there'll be no food left for DH at this rate
> 
> XClick to expand...

Me too :dohh: I've put on 4lbs and believe me I don't need to put on any!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Am I the only one with ZERO appetite? I get hungry and when I look at food... i just feel blah. I have to force food in! I dont really have MS... I just feel BLAH all the time...


----------



## baby_maybe

I reckon i'll be one of ladies having to paint a pumpkin on my bump :haha: I don't mind though, i'm up for it!!

I can't stop eating at the moment and i haven't even got the excuse that it's because i feel sick otherwise! I'm just so darn hungry all the time. I'm actually starting to hope that i get less of an appetite as first tri moves along a little bit or i'm going to end up in mat clothes before 13 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Incubus

I'm eating loads as well! 

Infact my managers first words to me this morning were "are you bloody eating again?" as I walked in eating a cinnamon whirl :haha: I took a sandwich and crisps with me for lunch and they were gone by 11 :blush:

Eating stops me feeling sick, think I'm gunna have to start snacking on fruit! Doesn't help that I work in a kitchen!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Incubus said:


> I'm eating loads as well!
> 
> Infact my managers first words to me this morning were "are you bloody eating again?" as I walked in eating a cinnamon whirl :haha: I took a sandwich and crisps with me for lunch and they were gone by 11 :blush:
> 
> Eating stops me feeling sick, think I'm gunna have to start snacking on fruit! Doesn't help that I work in a kitchen!!

:haha:

I've been trying to eat healthy snacks, but its' so hard. Right now i can hear a tub of ben&jerrys calling me from the freezer :rofl:


----------



## Incubus

baby_maybe said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> I'm eating loads as well!
> 
> Infact my managers first words to me this morning were "are you bloody eating again?" as I walked in eating a cinnamon whirl :haha: I took a sandwich and crisps with me for lunch and they were gone by 11 :blush:
> 
> Eating stops me feeling sick, think I'm gunna have to start snacking on fruit! Doesn't help that I work in a kitchen!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I've been trying to eat healthy snacks, but its' so hard. Right now i can hear a tub of ben&jerrys calling me from the freezer :rofl:Click to expand...

I had a little tub of ice cream when I got home, then cheesy nachos and just finished 2 chicken fajitas :haha:

Healthy food just doesn't hit the spot! I'm gunna be massive if this carries on!


----------



## leoniebabey

so jealous of you ladies that can eat, I've barely ate a thing, lost almost a stone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies, take it easy on the bad for you food, and on quantities. My last pregnancy I almost ended up with gestational diabeties, not fun at all. Too many carbs can be a big prob even though it's what you seem to crave. Go for veggies, fruits in moderation, and avoid fatty foods, and the carbs you eat should be later in the day as your body handles them better than the morning, and they should be whole grains if possible. Sorry just thought I'd share what I've learned the hard way. I knew a friend who had to drastically change her diet and take regular insulin shots to control hers, not fun.
Good luck and I know it's a challenge!!!


----------



## lillichloe

Feb4th2011 said:


> Am I the only one with ZERO appetite? I get hungry and when I look at food... i just feel blah. I have to force food in! I dont really have MS... I just feel BLAH all the time...

I have no appetite and am puking and have to force myself to eat. I've lost 4lbs about once aday I eat a decently nutritious amount.


----------



## Feb4th2011

lillichloe said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with ZERO appetite? I get hungry and when I look at food... i just feel blah. I have to force food in! I dont really have MS... I just feel BLAH all the time...
> 
> I have no appetite and am puking and have to force myself to eat. I've lost 4lbs about once aday I eat a decently nutritious amount.Click to expand...

That's rough hun, I've only been sick twice so far. Both times were food related... I feel like the day after a hangover... like when your still exhausted, and stomach is not right... Let's hope we can get over this stage and join the ladies in eating the Ben&Jerry's!


----------



## Incubus

I'm a little confused/worried!

I just went for a shower and was looking at myself in the mirror and noticed I have bump kinda thing going on:wacko:

My belly super bloated as expected (I have ibs so I'm used to having a bloated a tummy!) but below my tummy I have a bump! It starts at my lady garden area and goes right up to my muffin top and goes from hip to hip. I can't suck it in and its rock hard! It's not possible for a bump to start already is it?? :shrug:


----------



## lillichloe

Feb4th2011 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with ZERO appetite? I get hungry and when I look at food... i just feel blah. I have to force food in! I dont really have MS... I just feel BLAH all the time...
> 
> I have no appetite and am puking and have to force myself to eat. I've lost 4lbs about once aday I eat a decently nutritious amount.Click to expand...
> 
> That's rough hun, I've only been sick twice so far. Both times were food related... I feel like the day after a hangover... like when your still exhausted, and stomach is not right... Let's hope we can get over this stage and join the ladies in eating the Ben&Jerry's!Click to expand...

Oh how I wish ice cream sounded good. Hopefully we get over it quickly.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow. I'm so nervous! But excited that she will fill in all the forms for my first scan :happydance:

I just hope my blood pressure is ok tomorrow as it was very high 2 and a half weeks ago. Gunna have my hubby with me this time so hopefully he'll be a calming influence!

X


----------



## Jocr

Yes I can't stop eating but it's particularly because as soon as I feel a little bit hungry I feel sick. So I have to keep
Eating. It's like nothing actually satisfies me. Nom nom nom!



Miss Broody said:


> Is anyone else eating their own body weight!!!! Arghhh! I have to eat constantly as feel sick!
> 
> I am going to end up huge!! eek!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Incubus - highly possible you may be getting a bump. Some women don't notice but ive heard thinner women show early.

Lillichloe and all you other ladies getting sick - I really hope you adjust to the hormones soon and find something that sits well for you :) how do you keep down prenatals? They upset my tummy if I don't eat when I take em.

BabyBumpHope - good luck! I hope you BP is okay. A good suggestion is to take it at the end of your appt instead of the beginning so the nerves are out of the way :) I have my US tomorrow! Yippie !!!!


----------



## lillichloe

Hopeful42nd said:


> Incubus - highly possible you may be getting a bump. Some women don't notice but ive heard thinner women show early.
> 
> Lillichloe and all you other ladies getting sick - I really hope you adjust to the hormones soon and find something that sits well for you :) how do you keep down prenatals? They upset my tummy if I don't eat when I take em.
> 
> BabyBumpHope - good luck! I hope you BP is okay. A good suggestion is to take it at the end of your appt instead of the beginning so the nerves are out of the way :) I have my US tomorrow! Yippie !!!!

I haven't had a problem with prenatal I take them with a glass of milk when I first get up and usually can stomach a fried egg and kiwi fruit ( wierd I know ) but I have been taking prenatals for over 4 months now so I'm used to em I I can't stomach much else during the day besides water. I've been taking water aerobics and those days I usually can keep down dinner. Or what passes as dinner now mostly rice and veggies. 

Babybumphope- i have white coat syndrome my BP is always high at doctors. I monitor at home and it's just fine at home. I keep a log to show dr


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: ladies! I'm due in October so I thought I'd come join you. So far, not too sick, just very tired, on and off nausea all day but very mild, and craving salty foods. I have a scan booked for this coming Friday at noon, I'm very excited and a little apprehensive. Hope we can see a heartbeat then.

Congratulations to you all!:hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Jocr said:


> Congratulations and hello to another IUI baby (I had IUI too).:thumbup:
> Good luck with the tests. I never got a beta blood test (so far).
> How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies. I conceived with the help of IUI so that's why I know so early - I am still in a state of shock! I go in for a pregnancy blood test on Wed and hopefully the Beta is great!Click to expand...

Jocr - I'm still on cloud 9! I feel well except for a cold that started the day after the IUI, but I am learning to deal with it naturally. I really can't complain! I will share my beta numbers on Wed - here's hoping little peanut sticks!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> :hi: ladies! I'm due in October so I thought I'd come join you. So far, not too sick, just very tired, on and off nausea all day but very mild, and craving salty foods. I have a scan booked for this coming Friday at noon, I'm very excited and a little apprehensive. Hope we can see a heartbeat then.
> 
> Congratulations to you all!:hugs:


Yay you found us!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Incubus

Well my bloat has gone down this morning and the bump is still there! Guessing I'm gunna be showing early!

It was so difficult getting out of bed at half 5 this morning, so looking forward to my 2 weeks off work. I'm just gunna sleep for 2 weeks :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Jocr said:


> Yes I can't stop eating but it's particularly because as soon as I feel a little bit hungry I feel sick. So I have to keep
> Eating. It's like nothing actually satisfies me. Nom nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else eating their own body weight!!!! Arghhh! I have to eat constantly as feel sick!
> 
> I am going to end up huge!! eek!Click to expand...

This is exactly how i feel!! And apart from the fact its horrid feeling sick, i also dont want to give it away to work by being sick and grumpy!! Although i am pretty sure they are going to guess soon by the change in my eating habits!!! 

But i figure that this will not be a problem after first trimester - i hope!! So perhaps then i can eat less!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! All the MS up in here, hope it settles down a bit soon. How is it that the first trimester always gets you thinking: 30+ more weeks of this, how will I make it?

AFM, I haven't had MS, didn't with DD either. I have been hungrier and the fatigue is a killer. I've also been having pregnancy dreams and I can't sleep more than 3-4 hours at a time with the frequent urination going on. My boobs are so sore, definitley got those pregnant boobs.

I'm still waiting for my first Dr. Appt./scan which is Monday at 8w2d. I've been getting very impatient and can't wait to see that beautiful heartbeat.


----------



## baby_maybe

leoniebabey said:


> so jealous of you ladies that can eat, I've barely ate a thing, lost almost a stone!

:hugs: sorry that you're feeling so sick, hopefully it will go soon xxx



Hopeful42nd said:


> Ladies, take it easy on the bad for you food, and on quantities. My last pregnancy I almost ended up with gestational diabeties, not fun at all. Too many carbs can be a big prob even though it's what you seem to crave. Go for veggies, fruits in moderation, and avoid fatty foods, and the carbs you eat should be later in the day as your body handles them better than the morning, and they should be whole grains if possible. Sorry just thought I'd share what I've learned the hard way. I knew a friend who had to drastically change her diet and take regular insulin shots to control hers, not fun.
> Good luck and I know it's a challenge!!!

My mum suffered with GD with all of us and we were all over 10lbs!! I've been tested for it several times over the years but even when i was overweight and pregnant i never got it :shrug:



Incubus said:


> I'm a little confused/worried!
> 
> I just went for a shower and was looking at myself in the mirror and noticed I have bump kinda thing going on:wacko:
> 
> My belly super bloated as expected (I have ibs so I'm used to having a bloated a tummy!) but below my tummy I have a bump! It starts at my lady garden area and goes right up to my muffin top and goes from hip to hip. I can't suck it in and its rock hard! It's not possible for a bump to start already is it?? :shrug:

Some people just show earlier than others. Or you could have twinnies in there cooking :D



BabyBumpHope said:


> I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow. I'm so nervous! But excited that she will fill in all the forms for my first scan :happydance:
> 
> I just hope my blood pressure is ok tomorrow as it was very high 2 and a half weeks ago. Gunna have my hubby with me this time so hopefully he'll be a calming influence!
> 
> X

Good luck for your appointment today hunni :flower:



sunshine1217 said:


> :hi: ladies! I'm due in October so I thought I'd come join you. So far, not too sick, just very tired, on and off nausea all day but very mild, and craving salty foods. I have a scan booked for this coming Friday at noon, I'm very excited and a little apprehensive. Hope we can see a heartbeat then.
> 
> Congratulations to you all!:hugs:

Welcome :wave: Lots of luck at your scan :flower:

AFM - feeling a blah today. Not really getting the tiredness yet, but just fed up of not being able to shift this cold i've had for over a week now. I just want to breathe and sleep better and not be up coughing! Is anyone feelng hot and bothered at the moment? Most of the time i'm fine, but occasionally i come over all hot and sweaty!


----------



## princess_1991

Eeek got my scan tomorrow!!
Super excited but so nervous at the same time!
Really am hoping there's atleast one little heartbeat there!
I feel so worried that's something's happened, praying my pumpkins there!!


----------



## JAubrey

Baby maybe, yes I had major hot flashes earlier on, not so much any more. Today I woke up with some major boobs! I feel like they grew 2 sizes over night!


----------



## lucysmummy

Hey Ladies,

I had my scan on Fridays, all well and I am expecting twins!! Knew i felt really rough.
EDD is 8th October but I doubt i will get that far.

Its taken till now to sink in that I am having twins and will have double labour ha
I'm already in maternity trousers so I dread to think how huge I am gonna get.

Hope you are all doing well and not suffering too much.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lucysmummy - twins!! Congrats!!! Wow that's one set, I wonder how many more we will see. I've forgotten did you concierge natural or assisted?

Baby_maybe - that's great you know it doesn't affect you. The GD I mean. It's not a fun thing for anyone let alone when carrying a child. I wish that on no one! Hope you feel well.

Princess - I'm sure your scan will be fine! You've made it so far already! This afternoon I have my scan. I'll update you ladies later :) I'll be honest I'm a bit nervous but am trying just to stay positive, I feel pregnant and have no signs that are negative so that's what I'm drawing from for positivity :)

Everyone else, hope your struggles are less today. I can't wait till we all make it to the mostly enjoyable stage of pregnancy, not too far off now :)


----------



## PG5K

Wow, that's fantastic! I would love twins but at my last scan there was just the 1 hb.

Good luck on your scan Princess. I'm sure everything will be great for you. :hugs: 

Im trying to relax about my scan on Saturday but heard good and bad reviews about the place in going to so just hope its ok. Still feeling groggy and earlier I really thought I was going to be sick. 
I've had 2 cheese sandwiches now so feeling a lot better. 
In the 2nd tri I'm really going to have to get my ass to the swimming pool.


----------



## lucysmummy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Lucysmummy - twins!! Congrats!!! Wow that's one set, I wonder how many more we will see. I've forgotten did you concierge natural or assisted?
> 
> Baby_maybe - that's great you know it doesn't affect you. The GD I mean. It's not a fun thing for anyone let alone when carrying a child. I wish that on no one! Hope you feel well.
> 
> Princess - I'm sure your scan will be fine! You've made it so far already! This afternoon I have my scan. I'll update you ladies later :) I'll be honest I'm a bit nervous but am trying just to stay positive, I feel pregnant and have no signs that are negative so that's what I'm drawing from for positivity :)
> 
> Everyone else, hope your struggles are less today. I can't wait till we all make it to the mostly enjoyable stage of pregnancy, not too far off now :)

I had IUI with I think it was called puregon so I kinda had a feeling there would be a chance as I had 2 large eggs and one small egg but I just put it to the back of my mind.

I am just wondering how I will manage with a 3 year old and twins, Hope they are laid back!! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh. I had IUI with multiple eggies as well. We shall see today. Did anything stand out to you saying 'its twins' or have you just felt pregnant? Whats been diff from your last one?
Sorry just now I'm a bit nervous.
Your 3 year old may be a wonderful helper to you :)


----------



## baby_maybe

princess_1991 said:


> Eeek got my scan tomorrow!!
> Super excited but so nervous at the same time!
> Really am hoping there's atleast one little heartbeat there!
> I feel so worried that's something's happened, praying my pumpkins there!!

Good luck for tomorrow hunni, i'm sure all will be well. I'll look forward to your update :flower:



lucysmummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan on Fridays, all well and I am expecting twins!! Knew i felt really rough.
> EDD is 8th October but I doubt i will get that far.
> 
> Its taken till now to sink in that I am having twins and will have double labour ha
> I'm already in maternity trousers so I dread to think how huge I am gonna get.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and not suffering too much.

Eeek how exciting for you! I would have loved twins in one of my earlier pregnancies, but now i'm on my fifth i'm kinda hoping there's only one in there! Don't worry about being in mat clothes early, you're cooking 2 wonderful little baba's in there. If you put some extra weight on you can lose it after. Hey we could have a Weight Loss thread after we've all had our babies '9 months up, 9 months down'!!! xxx


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi Hopeful42nd,
I had really bad morning sickness and a definate bump. 
I did find out at 10 days post IUI but that was exactly the same with my first.
I really hope my little one is a helper but i really doubt it.
Have you had any strong symptoms?


----------



## leoniebabey

lucysmummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan on Fridays, all well and I am expecting twins!! Knew i felt really rough.
> EDD is 8th October but I doubt i will get that far.
> 
> Its taken till now to sink in that I am having twins and will have double labour ha
> I'm already in maternity trousers so I dread to think how huge I am gonna get.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and not suffering too much.

congrats on the twins!! wow exciting


i must say im feeling ALOT better today was sick this morning but not been sick since, no sickness meds today or anything, wether this is a fluke or not im not sure just trying to take every day as it comes. Managed to eat nearly a full meal!! and a healthy one too. although i've also ate a packet of crisps and im still fairly hungry!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Congratulations on the twins Lucysmummy!! that is so exciting!!! ahhh!!!

I hope you all have great apt's today and the next few days to come!

I'm so excited to be a blueberry today!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Hopeful42nd,
> I had really bad morning sickness and a definate bump.
> I did find out at 10 days post IUI but that was exactly the same with my first.
> I really hope my little one is a helper but i really doubt it.
> Have you had any strong symptoms?

I've been tired all the time to the point where I am napping twice a day when my boy does, but even the. I'm still exhausted. Nausea started a week ago or more. I wasn't actually physically I'll until this morning when my cereal was rejected. Bb's are not too bad (I still breastfeed so they didn't change a ton).

I'm thinking it's just one, but who knows.


----------



## babyonbrain

I thought because I was showing so soon (bloated) that maybe I possibly might be having twins, but then I was looking at some other ladies 7 week prego belly pics and I see that its pretty normal. Especially if this is second or more pregnancy. Last night I had to poas again, just to reassure myself I am still prego. Its just seems so surreal and my syptoms are so mild. I got dark lines immediately. So that made me feel really good. I think the wait for first dr appt and u/s is worse than TTW.


----------



## lucysmummy

Hopeful42nd said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hopeful42nd,
> I had really bad morning sickness and a definate bump.
> I did find out at 10 days post IUI but that was exactly the same with my first.
> I really hope my little one is a helper but i really doubt it.
> Have you had any strong symptoms?
> 
> I've been tired all the time to the point where I am napping twice a day when my boy does, but even the. I'm still exhausted. Nausea started a week ago or more. I wasn't actually physically I'll until this morning when my cereal was rejected. Bb's are not too bad (I still breastfeed so they didn't change a ton).
> 
> I'm thinking it's just one, but who knows.Click to expand...

Yeah thats how I felt but I havent actually been sick.
Jees you will have alot of hard work if it is twins, when do you have a scan?


----------



## lucysmummy

Random question I know but how do you add the ticker things at the bottom?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, I'd be in for trouble with 3 kids under 2! Ah. Oh well, take things one day at a time :)
Oh, I forgot to mention my crazy difficulty breathing, it's like I can't get enough air through my nose and have to breathe through my mouth. Also pain in between my ribs area, intercostal muscles I believe they are. Very weird.
Scan is today at 12:45PM. Getting nervous
I haven't figured out all the signature stuff either, but at least I have something. I always use my phone not the CPU so that's prob my issue.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Click on the ticker and it will take you to the sight to creat a code for it, then I think you copy and paste in your signature


----------



## PG5K

lucysmummy said:


> Random question I know but how do you add the ticker things at the bottom?

You can make one through the sites: thebump or countdowntopregnancy and then you go into your User CP but (top right) and then half way down on the left is a bit to edit your signature. You just need to copy and paste the code into there. I am sure that if you google it then you can get a ticker for a twin pregnancy. :cloud9:


----------



## lillichloe

lucysmummy said:


> Random question I know but how do you add the ticker things at the bottom?

Click on someone's you like it will take to the site they got it from and you can make your own!


----------



## Incubus

I got off work early today as it was really quiet :happydance:

If you want a ticker click on one you like the look off, add your dates etc. copy the code it gives you and paste it into the edit signature part of your user cp. 

Congrats on the twins!!! :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

Wow congrats on the twins... I'm terrified just having one, don't know what I'd do if they said we were having 2 lol!

xx


----------



## Jocr

Feb4th2011 said:


> Congratulations on the twins Lucysmummy!! that is so exciting!!! ahhh!!!
> 
> I hope you all have great apt's today and the next few days to come!
> 
> I'm so excited to be a blueberry today!

Its so cool when we go up a 'fruit' :thumbup:



lucysmummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan on Fridays, all well and I am expecting twins!! Knew i felt really rough.
> EDD is 8th October but I doubt i will get that far.
> 
> Its taken till now to sink in that I am having twins and will have double labour ha
> I'm already in maternity trousers so I dread to think how huge I am gonna get.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and not suffering too much.

:hugs:Wow thats brilliant news on your Twins :oneofeach: Have you got a scan pic to show us?





princess_1991 said:


> Eeek got my scan tomorrow!!
> Super excited but so nervous at the same time!
> Really am hoping there's atleast one little heartbeat there!
> I feel so worried that's something's happened, praying my pumpkins there!!

Princess enjoy your scan tomorrow - you will be thrilled :thumbup:Let us know ow you get on and if you get a picture.

AFM - Knackered after being in London til late last night, could have done with the morning off work but that aint gunna happen.
Had lunch and feel absolutely stuffed :sick:, I have noticed this over the past few days when Ive had more then a sandwich at lunch time - to the point that it feels like I have eaten a huge 3 course meal - very strange and really uncomfortable.

Boobs are less painful today and less dragging pain in my tummy also. Strange that the symptoms can change so often in one week! :shrug:

Forgot to tell you all that I had blood tests done on Monday as when I walk quickly or walk upstairs I am really out of breath. Never had this before and it is really noticeable. Possible sign of anemia so waiting for test results next week. I have iron in my pregnancy vits though? Anyone else had this?
Off to my mums for lovely Pancakes tonight (Pancake day here in the uk):munch:
Hope your all well.


----------



## baby_maybe

Jocr - i get the really full up feeling after a sandwich or small meal too :shrug: weird huh? The problem with that is i'm so hungry almost straight away!! :munch: I feel like i'm either really full or starving all the time lol

I can't wait for hubby to get in, then we can do our pancakes too :happydance: Is it sad that i'm this excited about pancakes?!? :rofl:


----------



## lillichloe

I had pears and cottage cheese right when I woke up this morning it was a bit of a struggle but am not as nauseous so far today


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls!! I guess I'm bringing up one of the last of the October babies! I'm due (I think) the 29th! Excited to be here and have bump buddies! :happydance: I'm off to try to catch up on the thread, I'm sure there are some familiar names (I already see one, hi lilichloe! Hehe). Congrats to all!! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats lisa :happydance: I'm one of the last in the month too :)


----------



## Incubus

Congrats and welcome Lisa :flower:

Just had a nap, woke up and was sick, ugh!! Feeling better now though and mark is making me some pasta, hopefully I'll be able to have pancakes later :haha:


----------



## lillichloe

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi girls!! I guess I'm bringing up one of the last of the October babies! I'm due (I think) the 29th! Excited to be here and have bump buddies! :happydance: I'm off to try to catch up on the thread, I'm sure there are some familiar names (I already see one, hi lilichloe! Hehe). Congrats to all!! :hugs:

hi Lisa glad to see you made it over here !!!


----------



## Quartz

well had my first doctors appointment - was fine just filled in a form for referral to the hosiptal for the booking in appointment there and my scan. Having first midwife appointment next Monday which is differnet to last time and annoyingly will be at the sister surgery a 30 minute walk away.

Having said that I am not sure the doctor at the surgery was entirely clued up on pregnancy as he asks: when did you have you C section to which I replied nearly 3 years ago. Then he asks do you happen to remember the date of the C section. Um yes its my daughters birthday not a date I am likely to forget! It was like he was asking about other surgery!


----------



## Lucky7s

Quartz - glad your appt went well!

Lucysmomma - Can't believe TWINS! How exciting.. :)

AFM - Feeling kinda down today.. I don't have morning sickness.. just food aversions.. and I read a stupid article that said that the chances of miscariage is smaller if you have morning sicknes... very stupid article as I know my sister didn't have morning sickness and she had 2 healthy babies. For some reason it worries me and I can't wait till my damn appt next week. UGH. anyone else feel worried? my sisters telling me I'm lucky.. but I just seem to worry.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucysmomma congrats on the Twins!! Wonder how many sets we'll get on here!!


----------



## baby_maybe

My sister-in-law has two children and she didn't have a hint of morning sickness with either hunni. I'm sure you are fine :)

Well I've had some homemade soup and some pancakes :munch: yum yum! Just putting the kids to bed and then I'll be ready for the next course :rofl:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So, US done. One baby, phew, and one healthy yolk sak. Heart rate sounded great nice and strong at 153 :) based on I date/measurement the EDD is Oct 7-8th so I guess you can put me as the 7th if you like. I'm thrilled! Got pics but can't upload them now, my son won't let me.


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww that's great news, can't wait to see the pics when your son lets you put them on :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Very very jealous of all these scans going on!! Glad your all getting good news x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Scan tomorrow! Please oh please let there be a hb! I am scared to death!


----------



## baby_maybe

Me too mrs b :haha:

Good luck iluvbabies, I'm sure everything will be fine xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Wow so many people getting early scans, makes me wonder if I should be getting one...?

Would love the reassurance of a healthy heartbeat to show me there really is something going on in there!! Congrats to all those who have seen their babies already! & twins- my goodness! Lol congrats! 

AFM- today I went from feeling hungry all the time with a spot of nausea to feeling nauseous all the time with a spot of hunger come dinner time! Lol and not just nausea either but wretching that comes with no warning- luckily have so far been able to keep everything down but I guess that's the ms beginning right? I should take it as a good sign shouldn't I... I've been wishing for a sign that I really am pregnant! Lol (being hungry all the time & needing a wee every 20 mins isn't conclusive enough for me! Lol).

Can't wait to see some of these scan pictures to tide me over until I have something to see!!

Xxx


----------



## annabelle29

Glad to see the scans coming through and everyone seeing the little heartbeats!! :happydance:

Wish I could get mine sooner. I had some brown spotting last night and this am it has turned to red spotting. I called the dr, but they won't get me in early since there's nothing to prevent a mc this early, so I have to wait it out. They did say it's common and unless I have major bleeding or severe pain to do nothing. 

I'm totally stressed and feeling like this is the beginning of a mc. :cry:
I just have to wait until March 2 to hope something is there...


----------



## BabyHopes.

So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
xo


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

I'm so sorry hon! :nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

starving!! makes a change from spewing every half hour but theres not much to eat without actually cooking something and i cba to do that haha!


----------



## DreamingBaby

So sorry to hear that Baby Hopes.


----------



## lillichloe

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

:hugs: :hugs: so so sorry babyhopes


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

Oh my gosh, so sorry to hear that Hun xxx


----------



## Alandsa

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

I'm so sorry :( its a devastating thing to happen. i hope you are okay? Please feel free to message me if you would like to talk to someone who had been through it x


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Babyhopes I'm so sorry. 

Well my doctor wants me to come in tomorrow to "confirm the pregnancy"...I'll only be 4+2 weeks, so the only thing they can do is another pee stick right?


----------



## leoniebabey

so sorry to hear xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## Indi84

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

So sorry BabyHopes :hugs: hope you are ok

X


----------



## Lucky7s

:hugs: so sorry BabyHopes.... hang in there...:cry:


----------



## lilosmom

So very sorry to hear your news BabyHopes.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:hugs: sorry BabyHopes :hugs: prayers for you little angel and you.


----------



## baby_maybe

Very sorry babyhopes :hugs:

Lisa - I would imagine either poas or a blood draw to check your beta at the docs, not much more they can do at 4+1. Good luck xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Hopeful42nd said:


> So, US done. One baby, phew, and one healthy yolk sak. Heart rate sounded great nice and strong at 153 :) based on I date/measurement the EDD is Oct 7-8th so I guess you can put me as the 7th if you like. I'm thrilled! Got pics but can't upload them now, my son won't let me.

phew what great news! Can't wait to see the pics!
:happydance:


----------



## annabelle29

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

So sorry to hear. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Babyhopes - I am sending you virtual hugs and support. I am so sorry for your loss and your pain.

Hopeful42nd - Excellent news! Fingers crossed all continues to go well!


----------



## PG5K

annabelle29 said:


> Glad to see the scans coming through and everyone seeing the little heartbeats!! :happydance:
> 
> Wish I could get mine sooner. I had some brown spotting last night and this am it has turned to red spotting. I called the dr, but they won't get me in early since there's nothing to prevent a mc this early, so I have to wait it out. They did say it's common and unless I have major bleeding or severe pain to do nothing.
> 
> I'm totally stressed and feeling like this is the beginning of a mc. :cry:
> I just have to wait until March 2 to hope something is there...

I dont know if this will make you feel better but ive had 3 bleeds so far this pregnancy,1 was brown spotting for 2 days and the other 2 were bright red blood and what seemed to be quite a lot of it.
My doctor (even if he wasnt very sympathetic!) Said the main symptoms to keep an eye out for is bad cramping and clots in the blood. He also said your blood pressure will drop, so if you can then it might be worth having your blood pressure taken at least.

I had a heartbeat at 6+5 but I have also paid for a scan this weekend due to my last bleed. Being told its 'normal' doesn't help when your scared that its over :hugs: 




I'm very sorry for your loss babyhope. It's a terrible time and thing to have to go through. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## DreamingBaby

Hey girls,
Ive gotta go to the doctors today to get my blood results, they did the routine test for everything possble so i hope everything is fine. Had to reschedule my scan so its nxt friday now... Great extra waiting, but ill be 8 weeks by then.

To all the ladies who have spotting, one of my good friends had spotting and bad pain all through her first trimester, doctors told her she would lose the baby, she is now due in 2 weeks... So theres always hope.


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

I'm so very sorry babyhopes...:flow:


----------



## Lisa92881

Anyone else a big believer in signs?? Saturday night, we had dinner at my in-laws. They invited my parents over too. It was planned a few weeks before, but the timing was perfect! We had told my parents earlier in the day, and went over my in-laws a little before dinner and told them then. Anyway, as we were all sitting at the kitchen table eating, we looked up, and there was a ladybug on the ceiling. Ladybugs are lucky right? It was like a sign that everything was going to be ok with this baby. After all, who sees a ladybug in February?!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Lisa92881 said:


> Anyone else a big believer in signs?? Saturday night, we had dinner at my in-laws. They invited my parents over too. It was planned a few weeks before, but the timing was perfect! We had told my parents earlier in the day, and went over my in-laws a little before dinner and told them then. Anyway, as we were all sitting at the kitchen table eating, we looked up, and there was a ladybug on the ceiling. Ladybugs are lucky right? It was like a sign that everything was going to be ok with this baby. After all, who sees a ladybug in February?!

Lady bugs are a big thing in my family:) They always come around when something important is happening or going to happen! We had on land on the dinner table on xmas day! I live in Central Canada, this doesn't usually happen lol Its def good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

It was so crazy! I almost wanted to cry!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Yay you found us!!!!! :happydance:

Yea, I followed you out here. Good luck on your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear about it. Your beanie is so totally in there with your Beta increases. :hugs:



princess_1991 said:


> Eeek got my scan tomorrow!!
> Super excited but so nervous at the same time!
> Really am hoping there's atleast one little heartbeat there!
> I feel so worried that's something's happened, praying my pumpkins there!!

Princess, how exciting! I hope you have twins. Do you have a preference?



lucysmummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan on Fridays, all well and I am expecting twins!! Knew i felt really rough.
> EDD is 8th October but I doubt i will get that far.
> 
> Its taken till now to sink in that I am having twins and will have double labour ha
> I'm already in maternity trousers so I dread to think how huge I am gonna get.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and not suffering too much.

Congratulations, is this your first? Are you sick much? I hear twins makes double the MS...but so worth it. :hugs:



Hopeful42nd said:


> So, US done. One baby, phew, and one healthy yolk sak. Heart rate sounded great nice and strong at 153 :) based on I date/measurement the EDD is Oct 7-8th so I guess you can put me as the 7th if you like. I'm thrilled! Got pics but can't upload them now, my son won't let me.

Congratulations Hopeful42nd, that's a very strong heartbeat!



BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

BabyHopes, I am so sorry about your loss:hugs::hugs: That must be so devastating. I pray that you feel better soon.



annabelle29 said:


> Glad to see the scans coming through and everyone seeing the little heartbeats!! :happydance:
> 
> Wish I could get mine sooner. I had some brown spotting last night and this am it has turned to red spotting. I called the dr, but they won't get me in early since there's nothing to prevent a mc this early, so I have to wait it out. They did say it's common and unless I have major bleeding or severe pain to do nothing.
> 
> I'm totally stressed and feeling like this is the beginning of a mc. :cry:
> I just have to wait until March 2 to hope something is there...

Annabelle29, has the bleeding stopped? I have heard of many who bleed and go on to having a healthy baby. My friend actually bled through her first trimester and her daughter is now 2 years old!

AFM, I changed my scan to Thursday. 2 more days, I'm so nervous as all of you are, too. I'm getting on and off nausea it's not the most fun thing but I don't mind these symptoms as long as they lead to a healthy HB, or two.


----------



## princess_1991

Sunshine we would be over the moon about having twins but we'd be happy with 1 aswell, I think because we had 2 eggs put back, if there's only 1 I'll be quite gutted for the one that didn't make it :blush:

4 hours until I have to get up but I'm just to nervous/excited to sleep 
I feel like my brains working overtime and I can't shut off 
Luckily it's a 2 and a half hour drive to the clinic so I'll have plenty of time to sleep going there or coming back :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Princess, I totally understand. We also put back 2 embies, 1 blast and 1 morula. I think i'd be very sad if one didn't make it but I think I am only having one, just a gut feeling. How were your betas, not that that's really much of a twins indicator?


----------



## Jaymes

Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?


----------



## shelleyanddan

Jaymes said:


> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?

Hey, im due on 24th and getting my Hcg results in about 3 hours so i will let you know!! :)


----------



## Miss Broody

So sorry babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Jaymes said:


> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?

I just checked Beta base and yea that is high! EEK! Better than low though. :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Princess-Totally understand because we put back 2 blasts and I am certain there is only one. It's okay though. :*)

Sunshine-Thank you! The nerves are on edge!


----------



## leia37

Babyhopes - so sorry to hear your news. big :hugs:

Have been reading all your posts, but dont get time to comment :)

For all you ladies experiencing bleeding, i bled quite alot through the first trimester with my 3rd pregnancy (worried me stupid, having also had miscarriages) but he is a healthy, crazy 7 year old now :). After a number of scans they could only find some free blood in the uterus and it was just from there.

As for morning sickness, have had 3 healthy bunnies and not one day of sickness (i know lucky me - sorry to all you feeling so horrid right now). plenty of nausea, tiredness, hunger and sore boobs but no actual vomiting so that does not mean something is wrong with your little beans. try and enjoy the not throwing up while you can.

AFM - have my scan on monday and am terrified like the rest of you that we wont see a HB but have no indications that we wont. fingers crossed it will be beating away strongly. Cant wait though so we can finally start telling people. :)


----------



## lucysmummy

Hopeful42nd said:


> So, US done. One baby, phew, and one healthy yolk sak. Heart rate sounded great nice and strong at 153 :) based on I date/measurement the EDD is Oct 7-8th so I guess you can put me as the 7th if you like. I'm thrilled! Got pics but can't upload them now, my son won't let me.

We have the same due date. :haha:


----------



## shelleyanddan

shelleyanddan said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?
> 
> Hey, im due on 24th and getting my Hcg results in about 3 hours so i will let you know!! :)Click to expand...



HCG was 2068, I had the test two days ago, which would have been 33 days since LMP also!! So yours is more than double mine!!! Hmmm very interesting! ;):baby::baby:


----------



## lucysmummy

BabyHopes - I am so sorry for you


----------



## lucysmummy

Hey Sunshine,

No this is my second so I knew something was different with how awful the MS was making me feel, I am always tired and have to eat loads of tiny meals a day so I dont get too bad nausea.


----------



## Incubus

Sorry to hear that babyhopes :hugs:

I had a fab sleep last night, nearly 12 hours :blush: woke up and actually feel awake for a change. Had another odd dream last night but at least this one was just weird not creepy/scary!

Also don't feel sick this morning, my sickness seems to alternate days?? :wacko:


----------



## lucysmummy

12 Hours unbroken sleep sounds like total heaven, I cant remember the last time I had that!

Has anyone else had a strong sense of smell since becoming pregnant?


----------



## shelleyanddan

Incubus said:


> Sorry to hear that babyhopes :hugs:
> 
> I had a fab sleep last night, nearly 12 hours :blush: woke up and actually feel awake for a change. Had another odd dream last night but at least this one was just weird not creepy/scary!
> 
> Also don't feel sick this morning, my sickness seems to alternate days?? :wacko:


I've been told that it's too early for MS, but i'm finding i'm feeling nauseous pretty much every day, but all different times... like today after breakfast, then again before dinner... sometimes when I'm hungry, always when I'm driving, I wonder if it's in my head ??????? Isn't it usually at the same time every day? For me it seems to be different every day!


----------



## shelleyanddan

lucysmummy said:


> 12 Hours unbroken sleep sounds like total heaven, I cant remember the last time I had that!
> 
> Has anyone else had a strong sense of smell since becoming pregnant?

YES!!! I feel like I have super powers!!! lol I can smell almost EVERYTHING!!! Which lately has been pretty bad because EVERY smell is making me feel sick :( especially OH's feet lol :sick:


----------



## ellabear

BabyHopes. said:


> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xo

i am so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ellabear

Jaymes said:


> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?

oh my gosh that is high!!!!!!!!!! i dont think it means anything bad though!!!!! your probably just having octuplets :haha::haha: have you spoken to your dr about it??? im very curious as to what they think.


----------



## PG5K

I haven't had any kind of heightened sense of smell. i was actually thinking about when you get it yesterday. :)


----------



## Incubus

Lucysmummy - yep I can smell everything, Oh has been banned from wearing aftershave as the smell is so over powering! I was convinced something had gone off in the basement at work but noone else could smell it! 

Shelleyanddan - Ive had mine from around 5 weeks so wouldn't say it's too early! Mine is totally random too, can be morning, lunch, evening everyday is different. Some days I just feel a bit off and others I'm actually sick!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Yes I'm the same!! I say: "It smells like fish in here" or something like that at work, people look at me strange, so I've gotta be more careful before they start to get sus!!! 

:haha:


----------



## lucysmummy

shelleyanddan said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> 12 Hours unbroken sleep sounds like total heaven, I cant remember the last time I had that!
> 
> Has anyone else had a strong sense of smell since becoming pregnant?
> 
> YES!!! I feel like I have super powers!!! lol I can smell almost EVERYTHING!!! Which lately has been pretty bad because EVERY smell is making me feel sick :( especially OH's feet lol :sick:Click to expand...

I am so glad I arent the only one, the slightest smell drives me crazy and then I just get the horrible sick feeling that then lasts a few hours. :wacko:


----------



## Jaymes

ellabear said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?
> 
> oh my gosh that is high!!!!!!!!!! i dont think it means anything bad though!!!!! your probably just having octuplets :haha::haha: have you spoken to your dr about it??? im very curious as to what they think.Click to expand...

I have an appt in about 3 hours. We'll see I spose...



shelleyanddan said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?
> 
> Hey, im due on 24th and getting my Hcg results in about 3 hours so i will let you know!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?
> 
> I just checked Beta base and yea that is high! EEK! Better than low though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not all the time. It could also be an indicator of a molar pregnancy from what I've dug up. I pray that's not the case. 



shelleyanddan said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Due the 24th or 25th. I was wondering if any of you have had Beta HCG levels done? I had mine done yesterday at 19 DPO, or 33 days since LMP and my levels were 4202.1. I think that is high for even a twin pregnancy, from what I gather... any advice?
> 
> Hey, im due on 24th and getting my Hcg results in about 3 hours so i will let you know!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> HCG was 2068, I had the test two days ago, which would have been 33 days since LMP also!! So yours is more than double mine!!! Hmmm very interesting! ;):baby::baby:Click to expand...

Gosh I hope it's just twins. I have a bad feeling. I hope it's not what I've convinced myself it is.


----------



## princess_1991

Just waiting to be seen for my scan!! Suspense is killing me!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck princess, can't wait to see how many beans you have cooking in there :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well here it is ladies :) One round healthy yolk sak and a little baby. So hard to know on these images but it helps when they explain it all to you!


----------



## PG5K

What a brilliant scan pic, hopeful!

Hope everything is well Princess. Where are you going for your scan? I'm off to Stoke on Saturday.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Princess, let us know when you can. :) can't wait to hear how many and see your pic :)


----------



## princess_1991

We had to go to London for ours :haha:

Well we have one beautiful little baby with a strong heartbeat
Measuring exactally 7 weeks 2 days
He's (I'm thinking boy :winkwink:) even got cute little arms and legs
Were so in love :cloud9:
Will update pic when I get home

Hopeful mine looks totally different to yours, how far gone are you?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

7weeks 3 days. It was an internal scan and you could see more on the screen than the print. It does look kinda like a blob on there :) on screen the baby looked bean shaped and normal. It all depends on the equipment used. What was the heartbeat princess?


----------



## princess_1991

She didn't give us a bpm but we saw it flickering away and the dr said it was strong :thumbup:
Did they tell you?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah 153 and she played it over the speakers twice for me.
Why don't they think parents need to hear that at early ultrasounds in some clinics, boo!
I go for my next ultrasound on March 28th :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay hopeful and princess :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Babyhopes - so sorry for your loss.



princess_1991 said:


> She didn't give us a bpm but we saw it flickering away and the dr said it was strong :thumbup:
> Did they tell you?

We didnt get to hear the heart beat either but like you we could see it. Its amazing isnt it. :thumbup:



Hopeful42nd said:


> Well here it is ladies :) One round healthy yolk sak and a little baby. So hard to know on these images but it helps when they explain it all to you!
> View attachment 343584

Thanks for sharing - looking good. I had an internal scan photo too. bet youre thrilled.:happydance:



lucysmummy said:


> 12 Hours unbroken sleep sounds like total heaven, I cant remember the last time I had that!
> 
> Has anyone else had a strong sense of smell since becoming pregnant?

Yes me too - I cant stand air freshner smells in particular. Ive always had a really strong sense of smell but now its like I have Wolf nose! 

AFM - I have been in a car most of the day with my collegue driving and she is really erratic which has not helpes my nausea. Back on dry land now!
Been sleeping lots, I really didnt belive quite how tired you feel. If I could I think I would sleep for 15 hours a day on and off given the chance but pesky work gets in the way.
PS anyone else look like they are nearly 3 months preggers as my bloating has got out of control or im showing rather early?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So.....In limbo....Baby A has a hb. Baby B is just slightly behind. I am scared to death!!! I'm delaying the official announcement until I know what is going to happen. Shocked to see 2 sacs on the screen! Thought my numbers would be higher, I would be sicker, etc. No measurements or dates so I gonna bug next week for that. Really wish I had some numbers. Thanks everyone for thinking of me!


----------



## lillichloe

ILuvBabies200 said:


> So.....In limbo....Baby A has a hb. Baby B is just slightly behind. I am scared to death!!! I'm delaying the official announcement until I know what is going to happen. Shocked to see 2 sacs on the screen! Thought my numbers would be higher, I would be sicker, etc. No measurements or dates so I gonna bug next week for that. Really wish I had some numbers. Thanks everyone for thinking of me!

GL I hope both babies pull through.


----------



## annabelle29

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Yay you found us!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yea, I followed you out here. Good luck on your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear about it. Your beanie is so totally in there with your Beta increases. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek got my scan tomorrow!!
> Super excited but so nervous at the same time!
> Really am hoping there's atleast one little heartbeat there!
> I feel so worried that's something's happened, praying my pumpkins there!!Click to expand...
> 
> Princess, how exciting! I hope you have twins. Do you have a preference?
> 
> 
> 
> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan on Fridays, all well and I am expecting twins!! Knew i felt really rough.
> EDD is 8th October but I doubt i will get that far.
> 
> Its taken till now to sink in that I am having twins and will have double labour ha
> I'm already in maternity trousers so I dread to think how huge I am gonna get.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and not suffering too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, is this your first? Are you sick much? I hear twins makes double the MS...but so worth it. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> So, US done. One baby, phew, and one healthy yolk sak. Heart rate sounded great nice and strong at 153 :) based on I date/measurement the EDD is Oct 7-8th so I guess you can put me as the 7th if you like. I'm thrilled! Got pics but can't upload them now, my son won't let me.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Hopeful42nd, that's a very strong heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> So it looks like I got my hopes up too soon... my pumpkin is now an :angel:.
> I am totally devastated, and don't know how to deal with this.
> I hope and pray that none of you have to experience this.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> BabyHopes, I am so sorry about your loss:hugs::hugs: That must be so devastating. I pray that you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see the scans coming through and everyone seeing the little heartbeats!! :happydance:
> 
> Wish I could get mine sooner. I had some brown spotting last night and this am it has turned to red spotting. I called the dr, but they won't get me in early since there's nothing to prevent a mc this early, so I have to wait it out. They did say it's common and unless I have major bleeding or severe pain to do nothing.
> 
> I'm totally stressed and feeling like this is the beginning of a mc. :cry:
> I just have to wait until March 2 to hope something is there...Click to expand...
> 
> Annabelle29, has the bleeding stopped? I have heard of many who bleed and go on to having a healthy baby. My friend actually bled through her first trimester and her daughter is now 2 years old!
> 
> AFM, I changed my scan to Thursday. 2 more days, I'm so nervous as all of you are, too. I'm getting on and off nausea it's not the most fun thing but I don't mind these symptoms as long as they lead to a healthy HB, or two.Click to expand...

I'm hoping that's the case with me, but trying not to be too hopeful if that makes sense. The spotting was only when I wiped mostly in the am, then not much later, but I had it again this am. Saw two teeny tiny clots also, so hard to say what will happen. :nope:


----------



## Miss Broody

Interesting someone else commented on the driving! I fel nauseas when hungry but I only seriously think I'm going to throw up when I drive - not pleasant!!! I am going on a trip in a few weeks and it's a 8 hr drive each week!!! Eeek x


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i havnt dared get back on a bus since the other week. I had to get off at a random stop because i was going to throw up, and embarassingly did :( not risked it since haha!


----------



## Quartz

sorry baby hopes.

Yeay for everyone with the scans - cant wait for mine just want to get a date now.

Not looking forward to travelling on the train two days a week for work - working from home tomorrow as LO is sick with cold (and I dont feel up to it either) but 8 hour car journey does not sound pleasant


----------



## Lisa92881

Off to the doctor soon!! Too early for a scan, so I'm guessing she'll just have me POAS to confirm! :happydance:


----------



## Indi84

I've got my scan tomorrow, SO excited! Really pleased everyone's scans went well, and I really hope both baby A and baby b pull though and are ok xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Princess - so happy for you!! How exciting!

AFM- at home sick, allergies turned into a cold I think. Feel horrible and not taking anything. Resting all day is nice.... Had a horrible dream about baby and I can't stop thinking bad thoughts. I need to be more positive but it's very difficult.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck today Lisa! You too tomorrow Indi, get a pic for us all to see :)
I'll be praying both babies pull through!


----------



## Alandsa

Lucky7s said:


> Princess - so happy for you!! How exciting!
> 
> AFM- at home sick, allergies turned into a cold I think. Feel horrible and not taking anything. Resting all day is nice.... Had a horrible dream about baby and I can't stop thinking bad thoughts. I need to be more positive but it's very difficult.
> Hope everyone is well!

I'm really sorry you are feeling like this. It's only natural to worry of course. But to reassure you, your chart looks really good. Your temps are nice and high. Mine didn't look like that x


----------



## leoniebabey

anyone else just wanna hibernate for a few weeks LOL!? sick of feeling so blahh plus i have this evergoing cold which just won't budge


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I do I do! I can't even think about leaving the house right now. I'm suffering worse since yesterday. I threw up cereal, felt better, then caught waves of nausea that we're pretty bad. Today, worse, but no vomiting thankfully. I do not like this, even water is turning my tummy. This is so different from my son. With him I had just barely slight nausea if I wasn't constantly nibbling. This time it's there if I eat or not


----------



## leoniebabey

the sickness when i get a hunger pain is awful !! have to literally run to the loo. Trying to eat but most things make me feel queasy so sticking to very simple things and trying to drink.


----------



## Jaymes

My scan went well. Dr did another beta, we'll see if I've doubled in the last 48 hours. She doesnt seem concerned at all about the high #s so I am going to try to not be concerned as well. I have another viability scan next Thursday. 

My nose is crazy sensitive too and I am so tired I could sleep for days! Plus I'm all stuffy, not sick just stuffy. Hybernatiin sounds good for the next 7 weeks or so!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jaymes said:


> My scan went well. Dr did another beta, we'll see if I've doubled in the last 48 hours. She doesnt seem concerned at all about the high #s so I am going to try to not be concerned as well. I have another viability scan next Thursday.
> 
> My nose is crazy sensitive too and I am so tired I could sleep for days! Plus I'm all stuffy, not sick just stuffy. Hybernatiin sounds good for the next 7 weeks or so!

We're you able to see what's in there? Or is it too soon?


----------



## Jaymes

Yes I have a sack and a yolk. She said it may be to early to see if there is more than one.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good news, so the jury is still out on the twins. All the best, good luck :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Hopeful and Princess, congrats! I bet you guys are on :cloud9: 

I am so anxious for my scan tomorrow, time stands still when you need it to move.

ILuv, when's your scan? don't forget to update!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

nothing to report ladies, still nausea 24 7!!!!

need to see more scan pics on here, so sweet.

xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I got a text from the midwife today- random?! Lol saying I was booked for an 'early bird' appointment, but I can't make it so I spoke to her & she said never mind, it's a good talk but not to worry, she's put me a pack aside with all the forms etc & will ask my midwife to do the 'talk' as part of my booking appointment! I was like "righto...!" what on earth is an 'early bird'? Any ideas? Anyone else had this?

Still, at least my online registration worked! Lol xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Hopeful and Princess, congrats! I bet you guys are on :cloud9:
> 
> I am so anxious for my scan tomorrow, time stands still when you need it to move.
> 
> ILuv, when's your scan? don't forget to update!!!

I had it and updated. Go back a page or two. :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies!!!! I wish I had an answer because the next week is gonna kill me! Someone just reminded me that my blasts were at different stages when they put them back so it makes total sense one is behind!!!!


----------



## Shineystar

5_Year_Plan said:


> I got a text from the midwife today- random?! Lol saying I was booked for an 'early bird' appointment, but I can't make it so I spoke to her & she said never mind, it's a good talk but not to worry, she's put me a pack aside with all the forms etc & will ask my midwife to do the 'talk' as part of my booking appointment! I was like "righto...!" what on earth is an 'early bird'? Any ideas? Anyone else had this?
> 
> Still, at least my online registration worked! Lol xxx

That sounds good, I reckon it would just be to give u your records etc and an overview of what the midwives will be doing for you 

I need to rant, I called my gp about something else, and just asked how long does it usually take to hear from mw, and she told me I should have been told to book my booking in apps when I saw the GP! So now I had very little choice in appt times meaning its during working hours (I work 3 days), and I'm now faced with the telling my boss dilemma a bit earlier than I had wanted to. I might just say I have appointments and if I can get time off, if she asks more then I suppose I could spill then. Nightmare! :dohh:


Anyone else finding the hormones making u moody? I want to murder OH tonight as he is sitting on laptop and don't seem interested in chatting, ESP when I asked him advice on the above he said 'it's up to you....' argh!!!! 

Rant over :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Shineystar said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> I got a text from the midwife today- random?! Lol saying I was booked for an 'early bird' appointment, but I can't make it so I spoke to her & she said never mind, it's a good talk but not to worry, she's put me a pack aside with all the forms etc & will ask my midwife to do the 'talk' as part of my booking appointment! I was like "righto...!" what on earth is an 'early bird'? Any ideas? Anyone else had this?
> 
> Still, at least my online registration worked! Lol xxx
> 
> That sounds good, I reckon it would just be to give u your records etc and an overview of what the midwives will be doing for you
> 
> I need to rant, I called my gp about something else, and just asked how long does it usually take to hear from mw, and she told me I should have been told to book my booking in apps when I saw the GP! So now I had very little choice in appt times meaning its during working hours (I work 3 days), and I'm now faced with the telling my boss dilemma a bit earlier than I had wanted to. I might just say I have appointments and if I can get time off, if she asks more then I suppose I could spill then. Nightmare! :dohh:
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding the hormones making u moody? I want to murder OH tonight as he is sitting on laptop and don't seem interested in chatting, ESP when I asked him advice on the above he said 'it's up to you....' argh!!!!
> 
> Rant over :flower:Click to expand...

I faced having to spill the beans at work last time I was pregnant. I simply told them I had a specialist appt and they didn't ask anything more. They rely aren't allowed to dig into your medical info. Because I said specialist they assumed I was given the time with no choice, which is how specialists work over here.

OH's response is normal, they seem to not care, but the truth is they don't k ow what to say that will make you happy, so they avoid putting their foot in their mouth. Lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Shineystar said:


> I need to rant, I called my gp about something else, and just asked how long does it usually take to hear from mw, and she told me I should have been told to book my booking in apps when I saw the GP! So now I had very little choice in appt times meaning its during working hours (I work 3 days), and I'm now faced with the telling my boss dilemma a bit earlier than I had wanted to. I might just say I have appointments and if I can get time off, if she asks more then I suppose I could spill then. Nightmare! :dohh:
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding the hormones making u moody? I want to murder OH tonight as he is sitting on laptop and don't seem interested in chatting, ESP when I asked him advice on the above he said 'it's up to you....' argh!!!!
> 
> Rant over :flower:

Yes I am, I have found everything and everyone extremely annoying today! It's like a really over the top case of PMS! :haha: poor hubby, doesn't know what's hit him! lol


----------



## mamadreams

Hello everyone,

Hello everyone,

Today was my first beta - Little Peanut is doing well! HCG was 247 on 15dpiui. The next one is on Friday. After that I will go back to the clinic the week of March 19th for an ultrasound. My file will then be transferred back to my GP for referral to an OB or Midwife. It's still so hard to believe all of this!

Then to top it off, I came home to flowers sent by my mom addressed to Peanut and Mama love Grandma - I feel incredibly blessed!


----------



## lillichloe

Awwe how sweet


----------



## Jaymes

Hey all just wanted to update. My 19 dpo hcg was 4204, my 21 dpo was 8635. They were about 48 hours apart. My progesterone was 23.05. It seems high but my dr wasn't worried. :shrug:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mama-Great beta!!!

So someone reassure me that if something happens to baby B that I won't bleed. I so can't handle that. :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Jaymes said:


> Hey all just wanted to update. My 19 dpo hcg was 4204, my 21 dpo was 8635. They were about 48 hours apart. My progesterone was 23.05. It seems high but my dr wasn't worried. :shrug:


Progesterone is by no means high! I was 80 with my daughter. 23 is actually on the low side. With DS, I was on shots and it was 16. Freaked me out. 33 on shots with this pregnancy


----------



## Feb4th2011

Jaymes said:


> Hey all just wanted to update. My 19 dpo hcg was 4204, my 21 dpo was 8635. They were about 48 hours apart. My progesterone was 23.05. It seems high but my dr wasn't worried. :shrug:

My progesterone 7DPO was 37.1 :flower:


----------



## Jaymes

Oh no, I meant the hcg was high... Should I worry about low progesterone? CRAP! I am not going to google it!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Jaymes said:


> Oh no, I meant the hcg was high... Should I worry about low progesterone? CRAP! I am not going to google it!

I think its fine! use this web site as a reference if you like! google betabase, it has lots of great info!


----------



## sunshine1217

My progesterone has been 70 since 15 dpo. I was told that was fine.


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Mama-Great beta!!!
> 
> So someone reassure me that if something happens to baby B that I won't bleed. I so can't handle that. :(

I thought it would just get absorbed. All that aside, I hope your baby B survives!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Jaymes said:


> Oh no, I meant the hcg was high... Should I worry about low progesterone? CRAP! I am not going to google it!

No don't google it! Your 1st HCG was on the high side even for twins. The 2nd doubled nicely so that one isn't out of this world. Will you be getting a scan for multiples?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Mama-Great beta!!!
> 
> So someone reassure me that if something happens to baby B that I won't bleed. I so can't handle that. :(
> 
> I thought it would just get absorbed. All that aside, I hope your baby B survives!Click to expand...

I so hope so! Everyone is giving me bleeding stories and it's freaking me out!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies i am struggling with the work things too, i can just say i have the doctors but we are all really close and open so normally we would say oh i am going here for X or i have an appointment for Y, and i had a appt at doctors the other day to confirm PG and i just said to my boss i have a doctor appt so can we not schedule a meetign then and he said fine, and then later said are you still going to doctors and i said yes, but i think they found it odd i was going and didnt say why!! 

Now i have a booking in appt three weeks from now and then a scan in 5 weeks! I am not sure i can keep not telling them!!! Although i think they are starting to guess given my diet has completely changed from healthy to junk all day long to keep the sickness under control!! 

I am very excited to be a blueberry now!!!


----------



## Indi84

I just couldn't hide it from work, I work in a tiny shop with one other person and I'd either be yawning or running for the toilet. Been seriously struggling with the tired and the nausea and standing on my feet for five hours at a time. 

They have been lovely though, risk assessment already as there is a fair bit of ladder climbing and heavy box lifting even though I have only been there for four months. 

Getting my scan tonight and the will tell mother in law and two of my best friends if all is well so I can't wait. I understand why not to tell till 12 weeks and no one else will know, but keeping it to myself feels like it's a dirty secret, when in reality I'm so happy and excited!


----------



## Leinzlove

babyhopes: so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Iluvbabies200: Try not to worry, baby A & baby B, are both in there with hearts beating away. :hugs:

I'm so happy for all the beautiful scans! :happydance: 

I can't wait for mine, which is Monday! I'm getting impatient.


----------



## lucysmummy

Morning all,

Heres my scan pic from last friday, They measured at 6 + 1 & 6+2 with nice strong little heartbeats.

One twin look quite a bit smaller but the nurse did say it was hard to tell with the scan being so early.
 



Attached Files:







twins 1st scan.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ILuvBabies200

lucysmummy said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Heres my scan pic from last friday, They measured at 6 + 1 & 6+2 with nice strong little heartbeats.
> 
> One twin look quite a bit smaller but the nurse did say it was hard to tell with the scan being so early.

I am so jealous how good your pic looks! If I can't get something similar next week, I'm calling my OB. Congrats!!


----------



## lucysmummy

Thanks Iluv babies.

It was a internal one so I guess thats why its pretty good, I go back next friday for another so cant wait to compare the difference.

Ive booked my 12 week scan for the 2nd April and I really cant wait cos last time we found out the sex so I am hoping for the same this time.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

They told you the sex at 12 weeks???

X


----------



## Erised

Hey ladies!

Wow, this thread has been going for a while, afraid there's too many pages for me to catch up on. Congrats to everyone in here =)

Do you mind if I join you? I found out on the 19th (my birthday!) that we're expecting again. Going by when I think I ovulated, I'm due on the 30th of October. 

I've got my first midwife appointment on Tuesday morning, though I've already met her as she was my midwife during my second pregnant (which ended in a miscarriage) as well. We're also planning on an early private scan, and to tell the family after we've seen a heartbeat. I've noticed a few of you have had scans already and seen heartbeats (even twins! wow), would you mind reminding me how far along you were so I have a better idea as to what the earliest is I could go for an early scan and see a heartbeat?

We'd planned on keeping the pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks, as the miscarriage gave me a bit of a scare. I'm however so incredibly bloated already that I look several months pregnant and I highly doubt we'll be able to keep it hidden long.


----------



## lazybum09

hi erised, i had an early scan at 6weeks 3days and i saw a heartbeat with an internal scan, i think the generally say between 6 to 7 weeks for an early scan x


----------



## Incubus

Hi ladies, how is everyone today? :flower:

Finally got a day off after working 8 days straight, never been so tired!

Feeling rough again today, was super bloated before I went to bed last night and woke up at 2am to be sick :( Also heartburn seems to be pretty constant for the past 2 days, are rennies etc. safe to take as its really starting to hurt? I had some milk yesterday to try and take it away but it made me feel sick :dohh:


----------



## Erised

Thanks lazybum09 =)
With DD1 I didn't have an early scan until 7+6, and don't really want to have to wait until then again. It's good to know you saw a heartbeat at 6+3, I know it's only just over a week difference but it feels so much sooner.

Incubus - Rennies are fine when you're pregnant... you'll find that at the end of the pregnancy you'll probably live of them. With DD1 I had the tablets with me everywhere, especially next to the bed as during the night it's hell when laying flat. Hope it eases up soon for you


----------



## Incubus

Erised said:


> Thanks lazybum09 =)
> With DD1 I didn't have an early scan until 7+6, and don't really want to have to wait until then again. It's good to know you saw a heartbeat at 6+3, I know it's only just over a week difference but it feels so much sooner.
> 
> Incubus - Rennies are fine when you're pregnant... you'll find that at the end of the pregnancy you'll probably live of them. With DD1 I had the tablets with me everywhere, especially next to the bed as during the night it's hell when laying flat. Hope it eases up soon for you

Congrats :flower:

I won't be having any early scans, my first midwife appointment isn't until over 9 weeks. GP didn't give me any information either!!

I'm off to the shop to get some rennies then, it was def worse in bed last night but can still feel a niggle of it now!

Oh and I forgot to say I think people at work are starting to catch on, I'm so bloated all the time my belly is huge. One of the guys actually poked my belly yesterday and said whats going on there :dohh: If people think about it, its all so obvious, the bloat, quit smoking, saying I have a bad back so can't lift anything, always snacking etc. 

I've got 2 more shifts left then I've got 2 weeks off, when I go back I'll be 9 weeks 2 days so think I'm just gunna tell everyone then.


----------



## PG5K

Does anyone know what else doctors test for with a urine test?

My doctors surgery made me do a urine test on Monday to confirm my pregnancy (even though they have been sent a report from the hospital saying i have a heartbeat!) and i've just had a phonecall saying that the test is positive but the doctor needs to see me straight away. 

They've got me in for an appointment at 6:10 tonight but i am confused about what it could be. I am hoping they have just found a UTI and need to give me antibiotics or something... but im the back of my mind i am freaking out.


----------



## PG5K

Erised said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Wow, this thread has been going for a while, afraid there's too many pages for me to catch up on. Congrats to everyone in here =)
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? I found out on the 19th (my birthday!) that we're expecting again. Going by when I think I ovulated, I'm due on the 30th of October.
> 
> I've got my first midwife appointment on Tuesday morning, though I've already met her as she was my midwife during my second pregnant (which ended in a miscarriage) as well. We're also planning on an early private scan, and to tell the family after we've seen a heartbeat. I've noticed a few of you have had scans already and seen heartbeats (even twins! wow), would you mind reminding me how far along you were so I have a better idea as to what the earliest is I could go for an early scan and see a heartbeat?
> 
> We'd planned on keeping the pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks, as the miscarriage gave me a bit of a scare. I'm however so incredibly bloated already that I look several months pregnant and I highly doubt we'll be able to keep it hidden long.

I had a heartbeat at 6+5 and that wasnt an internal scan.
She said she couldnt date it properly because it was snuggled into the side but i have a very good idea of when i ovulated and could only be a couple of days out.


----------



## baby_maybe

PG5K said:


> Does anyone know what else doctors test for with a urine test?
> 
> My doctors surgery made me do a urine test on Monday to confirm my pregnancy (even though they have been sent a report from the hospital saying i have a heartbeat!) and i've just had a phonecall saying that the test is positive but the doctor needs to see me straight away.
> 
> They've got me in for an appointment at 6:10 tonight but i am confused about what it could be. I am hoping they have just found a UTI and need to give me antibiotics or something... but im the back of my mind i am freaking out.

The sticks they dip normally test for infection, blood, glucose, protein and a couple of other things, but those are the main ones they look at. I suspect it is for a UTI, that's what comes up most commonly on them. Don't panic i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Incubus - The early scan I'll be having is a private scan. You can book yourself in for a private scan at any point in pregnancy. I'll probably have a 3D scan around 20 weeks as well for gender confirmation, and another one around 35 weeks or so to try and get some nice photos. It's not through the GP, or (unfortunately) the NHS. The early scan around here costs around £60, so if you were interested you could perhaps look in to it? I've got my first midwife appointment on Tuesday, but I know that will just be for her to take information like when my last period was and how far along I *think* I am (I'm very irregular) so she can pass the information on to the GP for me. After that I probably won't see her until around 10 weeks. 

I think people might indeed catch on to your pregnancy early, that's quite a few changes. Hope they'll at least be sensitive enough to not quiz you about it until you decide to tell.

PG5K - I think it's mainly infections, glucose and ketones they check for with the dip tests. I say it's most likely a urine infection or ketones (which could be caused by dehyrdation), try not to worry about it. Hope the day passes quickly for you so you can go to your appointment and have some answers. Thanks for your answer about the heartbeat as well. I too am going by ovulation as I have long and irregular cycles, so I'm pretty sure how far along I am


----------



## lucysmummy

BabyBumpHope said:


> They told you the sex at 12 weeks???
> 
> X

Yeah I had a nuchal scan at 12 weeks 5 days and they told me then that I was having a girl.


----------



## Incubus

Erised said:


> Incubus - The early scan I'll be having is a private scan. You can book yourself in for a private scan at any point in pregnancy. I'll probably have a 3D scan around 20 weeks as well for gender confirmation, and another one around 35 weeks or so to try and get some nice photos. It's not through the GP, or (unfortunately) the NHS. The early scan around here costs around £60, so if you were interested you could perhaps look in to it? I've got my first midwife appointment on Tuesday, but I know that will just be for her to take information like when my last period was and how far along I *think* I am (I'm very irregular) so she can pass the information on to the GP for me. After that I probably won't see her until around 10 weeks.
> 
> I think people might indeed catch on to your pregnancy early, that's quite a few changes. Hope they'll at least be sensitive enough to not quiz you about it until you decide to tell.

Mark thinks it's a waste of money since we'll get one at 12 weeks :( I asked about having a 3D scan later on and he said no to that as well! 

I really wanted one for my birthday as I'll be 30 weeks then and that's meant to be a great time for them, I'll just keep bugging him, I usually get my own way :haha:

Yeah I'm hoping they keep quiet, I've only got 2 shifts left before my 2 weeks off and I'll be telling everyone when I go back just because its easier to tell than not to!


----------



## Erised

I can understand why he would think it's a waste of money, especially the early scan. You really can't see much, so from a guys perspective it probably isn't worth the time or money to look at. It's different on the 12 week scan, when you can actually see arms & legs and what not. It's amazing how much our babies change in just a few weeks =)

With DD1 I only had the early scan as my gynea scheduled me in for one. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't have bothered. This time I want one, as does DH, as the miscarriage has put both of us on edge about this pregnancy and we just want confirmation that there's a heartbeat. Miscarriage rate drops significantly after seeing a heartbeat.

Hope you manage to convince him to get you a 3D scan for your birthday! It sounds like a lovely present to me =D

We used Take A Peek with Eleanor, and will use them again. They claim to be ideally located for Manchester as well, so perhaps it's worth checking how far from you they are. I had a fantastic experience with miss moo, they took their time and were lovely. She didn't play along at 18 weeks for the gender scan, so they had me return free of charge at 20 weeks. Both times they let me look at her for a good 15 minutes.


----------



## AlannaB

Ooh boy. Headaches. Does anyone have headaches? I had one last night, throbbing pain in one spot on the top right side of my head from like 5 PM till I went to bed. I just woke up and it's BACK. Same spot. Plus I feel really dizzy and gross. I guess I should feel lucky though. No real "morning sickness", just dizziness/grossness that comes and goes. 

I'm off this week for Mardi Gras, and I spent all weekend with company in town going to all the parades. I feel like I managed pretty well-- we just came back early each night so I could be in bed by around 10. We walked a ton and stood up the whole time. I had mild cramps low down a couple times, but I feel like I've been really busy and done a LOT of stuff and it didn't affect me too badly. So I am pleased with that. 

7 weeks today and I have my first doctor's appt tomorrow! 

Edited to add: I had to tell my friend who was staying with us because there is no WAY I would usually not be drinking at Mardi Gras. But amazingly no one else we ran into at the parades mentioned it. I did carry around a virgin Bloody Mary one day.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your appointment hun :flower:


----------



## sunshine1217

Going in for my scan today at 6 + 3, did you guys all take pix with your phone or do they give you a CD? DH is not going to be able to go and he's very anxious to see something. My phone camera is not the best so I was wondering if they will have it on CD for me.:shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was given a print from the machine. I just took a photo of that with my phone to take off my info and load to CPU.
Have a wonderful time at the scan


----------



## Incubus

Erised said:


> I can understand why he would think it's a waste of money, especially the early scan. You really can't see much, so from a guys perspective it probably isn't worth the time or money to look at. It's different on the 12 week scan, when you can actually see arms & legs and what not. It's amazing how much our babies change in just a few weeks =)
> 
> With DD1 I only had the early scan as my gynea scheduled me in for one. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't have bothered. This time I want one, as does DH, as the miscarriage has put both of us on edge about this pregnancy and we just want confirmation that there's a heartbeat. Miscarriage rate drops significantly after seeing a heartbeat.
> 
> Hope you manage to convince him to get you a 3D scan for your birthday! It sounds like a lovely present to me =D
> 
> We used Take A Peek with Eleanor, and will use them again. They claim to be ideally located for Manchester as well, so perhaps it's worth checking how far from you they are. I had a fantastic experience with miss moo, they took their time and were lovely. She didn't play along at 18 weeks for the gender scan, so they had me return free of charge at 20 weeks. Both times they let me look at her for a good 15 minutes.

Yeah I understand where hes coming from with the early reassurance scan. But I really want a 3D scan, if he won't help me pay for it I'm sure mum and dad will help me. 

He's just not excited about scans at all :nope: hes not too bothered about the 12 weeks just the 20 week scan so we can find out the gender. I don't get it, hes really excited about the baby but says they all look the same in scans especially 3D ones!

That place looks great as its only 30 min drive from us.


----------



## Jaymes

Double post


----------



## Jaymes

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I meant the hcg was high... Should I worry about low progesterone? CRAP! I am not going to google it!
> 
> No don't google it! Your 1st HCG was on the high side even for twins. The 2nd doubled nicely so that one isn't out of this world. Will you be getting a scan for multiples?Click to expand...

I did... But from what I saw I'm normal. I did an early scan yesterday and they saw one sack and one yolk. I'm scheduled to go in next thursday for a viability scan. Apparently my dr thought I should be further along. I did try to tell her my cycles generally run 33-35 days... Oh well. I get another scan!



sunshine1217 said:


> Going in for my scan today at 6 + 3, did you guys all take pix with your phone or do they give you a CD? DH is not going to be able to go and he's very anxious to see something. My phone camera is not the best so I was wondering if they will have it on CD for me.:shrug:

Is call the office and see if you can get a cd. Otherwise take an actual camera with you so you can get decent pictures.


----------



## Incubus

Been getting rather angry and upset watching the news today, can't believe people would abort babies because of gender :cry:

Popped into lidl earlier to get some bin bags and got some instant fruit tea, it tastes just like the stuff I used to pay £4 for from whittard only it cost £1 for a big jar. It's also satisfying my tea cravings as every time I try to drink a cup it makes me sick!


----------



## AshleyLK

Hey ladies just found out today that my blood type is O- and my doctor says I will need a rhogam shot 28 weeks into gestastion as well as when the baby is born. I am a little upset because I don't trust this rhogam shot at all. Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Trying to keep my distance from DH tonight as he was up all night with sickness and the runs. He still hasn't got out of bed poor thing. Will not be sleeping in same bed as terrified of getting his bug 

Went to Prezzo for lunch and had to avoid lots of dishes that I wanted due to the cheeses , anyhoo when it came to pudding same again lots I couldn't have so chose profiteroles. Well they had a strange looking white sauce over the balls so I ate round it only eating a bit of the sauce as it looked suspiciously like whipped egg white and cream. 
Asked waitress and it was!!! I was FUMING there was nothing on the menus to say it had egg white sauce (never even heard of such a thing). Tried to make myself sick to get it out my body but very strangely I couldn't be sick. 
I'm sure it will be ok but how dangerous not to be warned. 
Super annoying as if I was Gunna have undercooked eggs in my tummy I would have had a lovely soft boiled egg!!
Anyone else finding it tricky with things we arnt allowed to eat?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am, I am going for a meal at the end of next month and we have to pre order, I ended up emailing the venue to check there wasnt any raw or unpasterised egg in their puds :haha:


----------



## Indi84

I had my scan!! Got to see my bean, and hear it's heartbeat :happydance:
Dated a week behind, but said it can be out by a week, or maybe I implanted late! Either way, is in the right place and alive! I am praying it holds on :cloud9:


----------



## lillichloe

AshleyLK said:


> Hey ladies just found out today that my blood type is O- and my doctor says I will need a rhogam shot 28 weeks into gestastion as well as when the baby is born. I am a little upset because I don't trust this rhogam shot at all. Anyone had a similar experience?

It's very important for baby and you unless the dad also has a negative blood type. It be dangerous if the baby is positive for your bloods to mix if you don't have the shot.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Ashley-Baby could die without that shot. You definitely need it!

Sunshine-So can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

AlannaB said:


> Ooh boy. Headaches. Does anyone have headaches? I had one last night, throbbing pain in one spot on the top right side of my head from like 5 PM till I went to bed. I just woke up and it's BACK. Same spot. Plus I feel really dizzy and gross. I guess I should feel lucky though. No real "morning sickness", just dizziness/grossness that comes and goes.
> 
> I'm off this week for Mardi Gras, and I spent all weekend with company in town going to all the parades. I feel like I managed pretty well-- we just came back early each night so I could be in bed by around 10. We walked a ton and stood up the whole time. I had mild cramps low down a couple times, but I feel like I've been really busy and done a LOT of stuff and it didn't affect me too badly. So I am pleased with that.
> 
> 7 weeks today and I have my first doctor's appt tomorrow!
> 
> Edited to add: I had to tell my friend who was staying with us because there is no WAY I would usually not be drinking at Mardi Gras. But amazingly no one else we ran into at the parades mentioned it. I did carry around a virgin Bloody Mary one day.

I've been having migraines and today I have this throbbing headache. It sucks!


----------



## Lucky7s

Indi84 said:


> I had my scan!! Got to see my bean, and hear it's heartbeat :happydance:
> Dated a week behind, but said it can be out by a week, or maybe I implanted late! Either way, is in the right place and alive! I am praying it holds on :cloud9:

Yay Indi84!! So awesome...it's sticking, it's sticking!:happydance:


----------



## twokiddos

Hey ladies!!! Glad everyone seems to be doing well here today! I had an unscheduled u/s today because of some pain I had last night. No bleeding or cramping just this weird sharp pain in my lower left side. So, the doc had me come in just to make sure the baby was in the uterus. What a relief it was to see a beautiful gestation sack, fetal pole, yolk sack and even a small flickering heartbeat. We got to hear it at 100bpm which they said falls in the normal range for this gestation. I go back on March 9th for my normal appointment and will get another u.s then. I'm so happy today and even let myself believe the pumpkin is going to make it through the first trimester :happydance: Below is a picture of my beautiful blob
 



Attached Files:







6wks 5days US.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Ladies! I had my scan today. Only 1 sac, a little disappointed but was able to hear the HB through the doppler so that more than made up for it. I had someone help me post a piccie on my journal. Embryo measured 6W1D, so a couple days behind. * ILuv*, did your embryo measure the same age as you estimated? 

Anyways, I am super duper excited/emotional/happy right now....not to mention RELIEVED!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls, just thought I'd let ya know scan pic is up in my journal on the last page :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi Ladies! I had my scan today. Only 1 sac, a little disappointed but was able to hear the HB through the doppler so that more than made up for it. I had someone help me post a piccie on my journal. Embryo measured 6W1D, so a couple days behind. * ILuv*, did your embryo measure the same age as you estimated?
> 
> Anyways, I am super duper excited/emotional/happy right now....not to mention RELIEVED!

No measurements which is why I am ticked. So good to hear you saw AND heard the hb!!!! :baby:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> No measurements which is why I am ticked. So good to hear you saw AND heard the hb!!!! :baby:

Did you ask why they didn't? Maybe you are as expected, which I think is 6w3d at the time of your scan since you did your transfer a day ahead of me.


----------



## katealim

Hello ladies. New here and due October 27th, so we've almost got the whole month covered.


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats! And welcome.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> No measurements which is why I am ticked. So good to hear you saw AND heard the hb!!!! :baby:
> 
> Did you ask why they didn't? Maybe you are as expected, which I think is 6w3d at the time of your scan since you did your transfer a day ahead of me.Click to expand...

I didn't think to ask until I get home. As much as I love this doctor, I had much better scans at my last RE. I'm gonna ask for a measurements next week.


----------



## AshleyLK

Is anyone else having food aversions to meat? The thought of even eating a steak or burger makes me queasy....this is quite strange for me because I am normally a meat eater! 

My husband wanted to go out for prime rib last night and I quickly veto'd it.

Oh yeah ginger ale soda and salty snacks have also been my saving grace when dealing with all these new food aversions...


----------



## lucysmummy

AshleyLK said:


> Hey ladies just found out today that my blood type is O- and my doctor says I will need a rhogam shot 28 weeks into gestastion as well as when the baby is born. I am a little upset because I don't trust this rhogam shot at all. Anyone had a similar experience?

I am the same O - and when I had my first LO I had to have what they called Anti D jabs which I am guessing is the same, I had it if I had any bleeding and at 28 weeks and was supposed to have it after birth but it turned out my LO was O- same as me so I didnt need it.

I didnt have any side affects after it or anything and my LO is perfectly fine so I wouldnt worry. :thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else having food aversions to meat? The thought of even eating a steak or burger makes me queasy....this is quite strange for me because I am normally a meat eater!
> 
> My husband wanted to go out for prime rib last night and I quickly veto'd it.
> 
> Oh yeah ginger ale soda and salty snacks have also been my saving grace when dealing with all these new food aversions...

Seen lots of posts on this, seem really common!! I've got a weird aversion of crackers.. where I work we sell things like thai crackers etc and used to love them, but now even the thought (like right now!) makes me bleugh! We had some here and hubby threw them away because even the sight was making my stomach churn! Pregnancy is weird!


----------



## elisamarie

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else having food aversions to meat? The thought of even eating a steak or burger makes me queasy....this is quite strange for me because I am normally a meat eater!
> 
> My husband wanted to go out for prime rib last night and I quickly veto'd it.
> 
> Oh yeah ginger ale soda and salty snacks have also been my saving grace when dealing with all these new food aversions...

I can't even stand to look at meat! Also when not pregnant I had all my steaks rare which now is a big no no.. so I have an even harder time with it :(


----------



## Miss Broody

Wierd these food cravings arent they!! I am fine with meat, although i used to love it and its not something i particularly want now, which is odd. i hope this does not change to a full aversion! 

I cannot face anything creamy, yoghurt, smoothy, ice cream etc. All i really crave is cheese and carbs - not ideal! x


----------



## Erised

Has anyone heard from PG5K? Wondering how her appointment went last night. 

I still haven't got any food aversions or cravings, in fact I struggle to eat as nose is rather annoying. I'm hoping this sniffy nose will fix itself soon. It's great to have some pregnancy symptoms, but I'm quite partial to breathing as well.


----------



## leoniebabey

had a WEIRD dream last night about giving birth! I had a girl in the dream.


----------



## Incubus

leoniebabey said:


> had a WEIRD dream last night about giving birth! I had a girl in the dream.

Oh my days so did I!! I had a little girl and she had loads of black hair, I was walking her around Manchester in a black and white buggy with mark, I was showing her to all of my friends and family! :wacko:


----------



## leoniebabey

so weird but knowing me my dream won't mean a thing and i'll have a 10lb boy ! hahaha


----------



## Incubus

leoniebabey said:


> so weird but knowing me my dream won't mean a thing and i'll have a 10lb boy ! hahaha

I'm blaming mark haha he's convinced we're having a girl!

Ugh I'm currently sat on a tram and the guy in front of me stinks of stale smoke and alcohol, it's making me gag!


----------



## leoniebabey

ohh yuck!! what i used to do when i was pregnant with my 1st and had to use public transport on a morning i used to spray a tissue with purfume and keep that close to my nose to try and block out nasty smells lol!


----------



## Jocr

No I havent heard anything and was hopeing she would have posted by now. Hope everything is ok.



Erised said:


> Has anyone heard from PG5K? Wondering how her appointment went last night.
> 
> I still haven't got any food aversions or cravings, in fact I struggle to eat as nose is rather annoying. I'm hoping this sniffy nose will fix itself soon. It's great to have some pregnancy symptoms, but I'm quite partial to breathing as well.


----------



## Jocr

me too im a complete carb monster and the cheese on the carbs helps too. Off to Pizza express for lunch so thats my carb and cheese fix for today.



Miss Broody said:


> Wierd these food cravings arent they!! I am fine with meat, although i used to love it and its not something i particularly want now, which is odd. i hope this does not change to a full aversion!
> 
> I cannot face anything creamy, yoghurt, smoothy, ice cream etc. All i really crave is cheese and carbs - not ideal! x


----------



## AshleyLK

Jocr said:


> me too im a complete carb monster and the cheese on the carbs helps too. Off to Pizza express for lunch so thats my carb and cheese fix for today.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Wierd these food cravings arent they!! I am fine with meat, although i used to love it and its not something i particularly want now, which is odd. i hope this does not change to a full aversion!
> 
> I cannot face anything creamy, yoghurt, smoothy, ice cream etc. All i really crave is cheese and carbs - not ideal! xClick to expand...

I am right thee with you on the cheese and carbs-opted for a grilled cheese sandwich for dinner last night. It was the only thing that even sounded remotely good!


----------



## AshleyLK

Incubus said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> so weird but knowing me my dream won't mean a thing and i'll have a 10lb boy ! hahaha
> 
> I'm blaming mark haha he's convinced we're having a girl!
> 
> Ugh I'm currently sat on a tram and the guy in front of me stinks of stale smoke and alcohol, it's making me gag!Click to expand...

Luckily I live in the country so I don't have to be around a lot of stinky people, but I will say alcohol is an especially strong terrible smell for me right now so I feel your pain!

I was out to dinner with the in laws and their beers I could smell wafting across the table. They smelled like whiskey which is absolutely strange to me!


----------



## Jaymes

I sat near a man on a plane before my bfp with Lexi who clearly had an aversion to deodorant. That was how I knew I was preggo. I didn't get the second line for about 3 days after that though!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal! 

tMI 

Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest. 

The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopful sign.

Wish me luck xxxxxxx


----------



## AshleyLK

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal!
> 
> tMI
> 
> Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest.
> 
> The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopful sign.
> 
> Wish me luck xxxxxxx


:hugs: Hoping for a great outcome for you!


----------



## babyonbrain

Oh boy! I had a dream last night that I went in for u/s. The tech all of a sudden said "is that a baby" Then she showed me a 2nd baby....i was having twins!!!! YIKES, I dont know about that one. One more week till scan and we will find out


----------



## AlannaB

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else having food aversions to meat?

I don't, but for some reason I have an aversion to leftovers. They have no appeal to me, even though I know they will be good heated up. I keep wanting to just make something new. Especially if there's meat in the leftovers. So weird.


----------



## Jocr

Good luck at your scan on Monday - hope all is good for you. 
Try not to fret as that wont help (easier said I know).
keep yourself rested and watch some films and Monday will be around before you know it.
:hugs:



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal!
> 
> tMI
> 
> Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest.
> 
> The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopful sign.
> 
> Wish me luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Jaymes

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal!
> 
> tMI
> 
> Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest.
> 
> The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopful sign.
> 
> Wish me luck xxxxxxx

Good luck! I've also been having brown blood when I wipe, I am trying not to read to much into it as I also had that with my last baby. It was a Subchorionic Hematoma. It lasted for weeks. I hope this is all it is for us this time! :flower:



AlannaB said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having food aversions to meat?
> 
> I don't, but for some reason I have an aversion to leftovers. They have no appeal to me, even though I know they will be good heated up. I keep wanting to just make something new. Especially if there's meat in the leftovers. So weird.Click to expand...

BLERG! Leftovers are the worst! I don't like reheated meat when I'm not pregnant, but now... :sick:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your scan on monday dawn xxx
Welcome to any newbies on the thread :wave:

AFM - All i want is cheese and carbs too!! How strange that we're all craving the same things!! No particular aversions so far, but i'm sure they'll come in time! Just had a newsletter home from school warning about slapped cheek/fiths disease so just hoping none of the girls end up with it. Not sure if i'm immune, if any of the girls come home with it i'll book for a blood test and take it from there. Reading up it seems the chances of problems are small even if i contract it, so fx we don't end up with it in the house! Now where's my dinner, i'm starving....again :haha:


----------



## Shineystar

Hi ladies, looks like a lot of scans have happened since I've last been here, congrats to everyone :thumbup:

Well I decided to tell my boss and she has promised to keep quiet. Also said just go to any appointments and don't have to make time back, she seemed excited too!

I'll be having my first mw appt at 9+2, then the next one two weeks later as Im on holiday in between. Really not happy that it could have been sooner and concerned about when I'll get my 12 wk scan now ? 

Seem to be getting my cravings now, it's juice, and smoothies I'm wanting all the time, probably means I'm dehydratd :( 

Keep well girls xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Grilled cheese sandwiches.... you've set me off!!! 

We are meant to be having cheese filled pasta with cheese sauce for dinner but i have to wait for DH and i am starting to feel really sick as i am hungry!! I just had two crumpets but it hasnt helped!!!! I hope he comes home soon!!! 

Urgh!! x


----------



## AshleyLK

Miss Broody said:


> Grilled cheese sandwiches.... you've set me off!!!
> 
> We are meant to be having cheese filled pasta with cheese sauce for dinner but i have to wait for DH and i am starting to feel really sick as i am hungry!! I just had two crumpets but it hasnt helped!!!! I hope he comes home soon!!!
> 
> Urgh!! x

I had one again this morning then macaroni and cheese for lunch! This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## leoniebabey

im craving something reaaaly bad :( ... LUCOZADE!! it's all i want


----------



## annabelle29

Indi84 said:


> I had my scan!! Got to see my bean, and hear it's heartbeat :happydance:
> Dated a week behind, but said it can be out by a week, or maybe I implanted late! Either way, is in the right place and alive! I am praying it holds on :cloud9:

Congrats Indi!!! :happydance: Hearing the heartbeat is amazing, isn't it??

I had my u/s finally yesterday after spotting and cramping for 4 days. Baby is alive and kicking. I started crying when I saw that heartbeat fluttering since I didn't expect to see one. :cloud9: Mine is dated 3 days behind, but those don't mean much really. Yay to the pumkins!!


----------



## annabelle29

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else having food aversions to meat? The thought of even eating a steak or burger makes me queasy....this is quite strange for me because I am normally a meat eater!
> 
> My husband wanted to go out for prime rib last night and I quickly veto'd it.
> 
> Oh yeah ginger ale soda and salty snacks have also been my saving grace when dealing with all these new food aversions...

I have been drinking ginger ale like it's going out of style!! Don't know if it's the actual flavor or the carbonation I like so much, but I can't get enough. :dohh: Unfortunately, I'm craving meat like crazy too. Haha. Wish I had some aversions like you.


----------



## annabelle29

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal!
> 
> tMI
> 
> Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest.
> 
> The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopful sign.
> 
> Wish me luck xxxxxxx

Good luck sweetie!! Hope everything goes okay. I've been having red spotting and cramping/aching for 5 days now. Had an early u/s yesterday and everything is good for me, so you could be just fine. Spotting (any color) is more common than we realize I think; I had no idea. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Quartz

I am anti meat as well - was the last time until around 14 weeks other than cheese and bread what I really like is a vegetable curry - the restaurant closed down but have just found another one near by who serves the same dish 

Got my first midwife appt at the hospital through the post but its the first one of two (not including the scan) and is a group appt - anyone had a group appt?

Also keep on having dreams of having two daughters


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm the opposite... I want meat!! :haha: someone mentioned Macdonalds about 4 weeks ago and I've wanted a bigmac every day since! going to get one this weekend... not sure how much meat is actually in them tho :winkwink:


----------



## lillichloe

my food aversions are mostly gone I want to eat now even though I get sick sometimes now. I am liking fruits really liking pineapple. love cheerios with sliced bananas in it. and I love chocolate milk though I have to be careful I dont over do that. I am still down a couple pounds from where I started but I have lots of extra cushion I m taking my vitamins so even though my diet is pretty wimpy right now I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Are you all taking pregnancy vits? I'm only taking folic acid, but want to be taking more to make sure my pumpkin develops properly??


----------



## Alandsa

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal!
> 
> tMI
> 
> Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest.
> 
> The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopful sign.
> 
> Wish me luck xxxxxxx

aww good luck Dawn! I hope it goes well :) x


----------



## lillichloe

I take an over the counter prenatal vitamin as well as a fish oil omega 3 supplement


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm taking a pregnancy vit. I got mine from Sainsburys and they had them on 3for2, i think it was £7 for three packs (3 months worth) :thumbup:


----------



## Quartz

this has just reminded me I need to go and take mine.

LO is happily playing with DH and curry is on order so looking forward to a nice Friday night!


----------



## Lucky7s

Fingers crossed Dawnlouise30, I'm sure you'll be just fine! 

I have aversions to everything healthy i'd been cooking for the last month.. I made these Turkey Meatloaf muffins.. very healthy.. and I can't even think of eating them.. my oh won't eat them and now I have to throw them all out. I finally had tuna salad last night with lettuce.. but all i wanted was GRILLED CHEESE! cheese and pasta.. and cereal and milk.. which I hate regular milk and now i'm drinking organic milk.. I made myself a chocolate milk after dinner last night. I NEVER EVER drink that.. it was very weird.. but tasted really good. :) 

I'm 8 WEEKS TODAY!! 4 more days until my appt.. OMG I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Good luck dawnlouise, I'm sure it will go well.

Food aversions: haven't had any other than not wanting sweet stuff, until last night when I thought the corgettes smelled off, dh said they were fine & we put them in dinner (pasta with chunky veg & tomato sauce covered in cheese!) but I couldn't eat them, they just tasted musty! Ick! Hope it doesn't carry on as we have 2 more to use & a marrow because I had a dream about stuffed marrow last week?!?! So had to buy one! Lol

Speaking of dreams I had a dream I was in a communal maternity ward where everyone was getting scans done & when they did they got a t-shirt with their scan pic on their tummy!! I was like "I want one I want one!" but it was never my go! :( recon I'm on to a money maker there? Scan pics printed on t-shirts for the 'big reveal' at 12 weeks anyone? Lol

As with everyone else I want to eat cereal & milk, pasta & grilled cheese! Really fancied the cauliflower cheese in the canteen today but had to settle for cold pizza as I didn't have enough money left due to over spending all week buying so much food! Lol

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey ladies and pumpkins!
Have felt really good all day, but when oh made me a bacon sandwich for tea i ate half then felt very ill. Now lying on sofa blaming oh for my sudden down turn:haha:
I know spotty skin is meant to be an issue but is anyone having a problem with patches dry itchy skin? I have a few but now have a large patch on my hip which has gone almost blistery. V odd:shrug:
X


----------



## baby_maybe

My face has been really dry for the past 2 weeks now. Not anything as noticable as yours, but it's really eating up the moisturiser when i apply it in the morning!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i feel sooo sick! at least four more weeks of this.

:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Me too :sick: Started at about 5 weeks with just nausea, 6 weeks began being sick in the morning, now can be sick morning and evening, luckily I'm ok during the day, maybe just a bit nauseas at times


----------



## AlannaB

Well, I had my dr appt today. Talked for about 30 minutes, ran down lists of important stuff, did a pap smear and took 9 vials of blood (!!). I did NOT have a scan but am booked for one Tuesday morning, so I'm very excited about that!


----------



## twokiddos

AlannaB said:


> Well, I had my dr appt today. Talked for about 30 minutes, ran down lists of important stuff, did a pap smear and took 9 vials of blood (!!). I did NOT have a scan but am booked for one Tuesday morning, so I'm very excited about that!

WOW... 9 vials!?!? Did you have any leftover for yourself by the time they were done? :haha: Glad your appointment went well and you get to see the baby on Tuesday!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AlannaB

twokiddos said:


> WOW... 9 vials!?!? Did you have any leftover for yourself by the time they were done? :haha: Glad your appointment went well and you get to see the baby on Tuesday!!!!! :happydance:

I actually made that comment to the lady in the lab myself. Haha :winkwink:


----------



## mamadreams

Hello everyone,

I had my second beta today - hCG was 247 on Wed and today was above 700 - so it looks like the little one is happy in there! 

My first U/S wil be on March 22 - I will be 8 weeks - will I hear a heartbeat or is it too early??

For those who are feeling sick with ms - I am really hoping it passes soon and we all make it safely into the second trimester!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

At 8 weeks you'll hear a heartbeat at scan, unless they don't have sound hooked up.
Congrats, nice results


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs.B. said:


> Are you all taking pregnancy vits? I'm only taking folic acid, but want to be taking more to make sure my pumpkin develops properly??

I do along with folic acid. It was part of my work-up for the fertility treatments. I've been on them since before Christmas I think.


----------



## Miss Broody

It is amazing how many of us are craving similar things!! I wonder if there is any logic in what you crave and the babys gender!?

TMI but now i feel nauseas before i eat, then i eat and then i feel a different ill until i burp as i get trapped wind when i eat!!! I am not a burping person, i dont think i ever did before i was pregnant and now all of a sudden it is really bothering me. I had a heavy pasta meal last night and i thought i was going to throw up for an hour after due to it - seriously wierd!!!

As for prenatels. i am on pregnacare at the minute, ive been on it since we started TTC, in a week i'll have been taking them for a year!! Eeek and they are not cheap. I always buy them on offer 3 for 2!


----------



## Shineystar

I get pregnacare plus for half price from amazon ;) 

I know what u mean about the fizzy drinks craving, I could drink cold fizzy diet coke all day
But I know I shouldn't have that much caffeine. I was out in the pub last night and suddenly
Started to feel really awful and I think it's the gas that's doing it to me. Can't wait to get to
The next tri and then people can understand why I'm always saying I feel rubbish.

4 weeks to go! 

I'm down south with hubby and he is busy today so I'm thinking of going for a massage treatment, one of those mum to be ones,am I going to look daft doing it so early?


----------



## lisa1986

Can I poke my head in? EDD is 25th October! :happydance: after over a year ttc!! 

Congrats on al ur BFP's ladies? xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

lisa1986 said:


> Can I poke my head in? EDD is 25th October! :happydance: after over a year ttc!!
> 
> Congrats on al ur BFP's ladies? xx

Welcome and congrats!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

lisa1986 said:


> Can I poke my head in? EDD is 25th October! :happydance: after over a year ttc!!
> 
> Congrats on al ur BFP's ladies? xx

Welcome, Its a relief isn't it, I was 14 months x


----------



## Jocr

We had a scan at 6 weeks and you could see the babies heart beat but we didn't have sound on our scan. 
Enjoy 


mamadreams said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I had my second beta today - hCG was 247 on Wed and today was above 700 - so it looks like the little one is happy in there!
> 
> My first U/S wil be on March 22 - I will be 8 weeks - will I hear a heartbeat or is it too early??
> 
> For those who are feeling sick with ms - I am really hoping it passes soon and we all make it safely into the second trimester!


----------



## Jocr

I hear you on the burping front. Every time I eat I burp a lot afterwards, doesn't matter what I eat I burp. Ladylike hey



Miss Broody said:


> It is amazing how many of us are craving similar things!! I wonder if there is any logic in what you crave and the babys gender!?
> 
> TMI but now i feel nauseas before i eat, then i eat and then i feel a different ill until i burp as i get trapped wind when i eat!!! I am not a burping person, i dont think i ever did before i was pregnant and now all of a sudden it is really bothering me. I had a heavy pasta meal last night and i thought i was going to throw up for an hour after due to it - seriously wierd!!!
> 
> As for prenatels. i am on pregnacare at the minute, ive been on it since we started TTC, in a week i'll have been taking them for a year!! Eeek and they are not cheap. I always buy them on offer 3 for 2!


----------



## Miss Broody

Shineystar said:


> I get pregnacare plus for half price from amazon ;)
> 
> I know what u mean about the fizzy drinks craving, I could drink cold fizzy diet coke all day
> But I know I shouldn't have that much caffeine. I was out in the pub last night and suddenly
> Started to feel really awful and I think it's the gas that's doing it to me. Can't wait to get to
> The next tri and then people can understand why I'm always saying I feel rubbish.
> 
> 4 weeks to go!
> 
> I'm down south with hubby and he is busy today so I'm thinking of going for a massage treatment, one of those mum to be ones,am I going to look daft doing it so early?

I wondered about the mum to be massage!! I would love a massage right now and i am scared of having a normal one but i think it would be silly to have a mum to be one this early, plus they would know i was pregnant and any of the places i'd go know me or one of my family. 

the minute i get to 12 weeks i am going for one!!!


----------



## Luvable_mommy

Hello Everyone! Can you add me to the 22nd please! It will probably be more like the 14-16 but for now EDD the 22nd.


----------



## lazybum09

hi ladies how are we all doing? I've got some pain in my right kidney , not hurting when i wee but like an ache so going to go the walk in centre in the morning to test my urine. hope you have all had a good weekend x


----------



## shelleyanddan

lazybum09 said:


> hi ladies how are we all doing? I've got some pain in my right kidney , not hurting when i wee but like an ache so going to go the walk in centre in the morning to test my urine. hope you have all had a good weekend x

Good luck lazybum hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

Luvable_mommy said:


> Hello Everyone! Can you add me to the 22nd please! It will probably be more like the 14-16 but for now EDD the 22nd.

Hello and welcome!!  congratulations on your news and a happy and healthy 9 months! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

I am getting really nervous now about my scan tommorrow!! Eeek!!

Though given i just spent ten minutes with my head over the toilet basin its hard to believe there can be much wrong with the bubba, my hormones definately think its ok!!!

Also i was going out last night for dinner with a large group of friends and i thought i know i'll get all glammed up and i'll put on a proper bra because i needed no straps so it was underwired. It hurt alll night but that was nothing compared to the paid when i took it off!!! OMG i sat crying for half an hour, they absolutely killed!! 

So as of now i am officially never wearing another proper bra for the rest of this pregnancy!!! Now i need to find a non wired strapless bra for when i am a bridsemaid at 21 weeks, i have a big chest already and it just keeps growing - good luck to me with that!!:dohh:


----------



## Shineystar

Miss Broody said:


> I am getting really nervous now about my scan tommorrow!! Eeek!!
> 
> Though given i just spent ten minutes with my head over the toilet basin its hard to believe there can be much wrong with the bubba, my hormones definately think its ok!!!
> 
> Also i was going out last night for dinner with a large group of friends and i thought i know i'll get all glammed up and i'll put on a proper bra because i needed no straps so it was underwired. It hurt alll night but that was nothing compared to the paid when i took it off!!! OMG i sat crying for half an hour, they absolutely killed!!
> 
> So as of now i am officially never wearing another proper bra for the rest of this pregnancy!!! Now i need to find a non wired strapless bra for when i am a bridsemaid at 21 weeks, i have a big chest already and it just keeps growing - good luck to me with that!!:dohh:

I made the same mistake a week ago, not nice is it!

Have u seen the stick on bra's you can get? I'll have a look and see if I can find u a link.

8 weeks today for me, can't wait to see my new ticker when this posts ;)

Decided not to massage, but like u miss broody I'll treat myself at 12 wks :happydance:

Getting my nails done today instead.

Happy Sunday everyone and big hi's to the new ladies, congrats on your journey xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bean changed shape on my ticker! WAHOO!!! Jeans are getting tight hard to believe. Had some pains from an achy uterus today. And the fun begins! :)


----------



## Indi84

Miss broody I had the same thing, already have a set of D's that are creeping towards DD's and my bra's were killing me, mainly when I took the off at night! I'm now wearing a mothercare maternity bra and it feels so much better! I don't have quite the support of a wire but much better then a normal non wire bra!! 

I've seen the stick on ones, but the ones I have seen wouldn't keep my ladies in the right place, don't think they even sold them for above a C so if you have seen some really good ones am intrigued!


----------



## Jaymes

OMG, I am battling MS with a HUGE side of heartburn in a major way! My Dr said if it gets bad to take B-6 with 1/2 a Unisom... I'm nervous about it though. Anyone else heard of this?

BTW - :blush: Could I be added to the list? I'm Due the 24th.


----------



## twokiddos

Ugh... My jeans are getting more and more uncomfortable to keep buttoned too. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to stay in them. Question about that actually... Will you go straight to maternity jeans or will you buy the next size up in regular jeans/pants?

Oh, and woot woot for blueberries!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i dug out my maternity jeans a few days ago, but i feel more comfy in my maxi dresses much better on the tummy.

i am drinking so much water now!!! its the only thing i can drink that dont have an after taste.

i could not finish my favourite sandwich, bacon, cheese and mushrooms. so sad!

got my ultrasound date through 29th March i will be 13 weeks.

xxx

:baby:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep, it's pretty normal, most the morning sickness pills are b-6 combined with something. Just be careful with too much b6


----------



## Miss Broody

Yes wearing a proper bra is not a mistake i will make again. What i have found is this https://www.amoralia.com/shop/maternity-bras/second-skin/cat1/prod143/ which would work for my bridesmaid dress and for wearing with halter or strapless maxi dresses and looks comfy. My only concerns is whether it would be enough support, i also went from a D to a DD already this pregnancy and i am guessing they will grow again by 22 weeks. My dress should be quite supportive though so i think it might be ok.

I am so bloated i am really starting to struggle for clothes to wear!! I am currentl walking around in linen trousers unbuttoned as i cannot get them done up!! Damn bloat and damn me for eating so much because of MS!!!

I cannot bring myself to buy maternity clothes till 12 weeks but i may have to if things get any worse!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Miss Broody said:


> I am so bloated i am really starting to struggle for clothes to wear!! I am currentl walking around in linen trousers unbuttoned as i cannot get them done up!! Damn bloat and damn me for eating so much because of MS!!!
> 
> I cannot bring myself to buy maternity clothes till 12 weeks but i may have to if things get any worse!!

fortunatly i still had maternity clothes from the other three pregnancys, so just had to take them out of suitcase.

walking around in linen trousers unbuttoned too!!! ha ha.:dohh:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm in stretchy jogging bottoms at home but struggling to find work clothes that are comfy on the bloated tummy!

I've been feeling really sick the last two days, but I've just worked out it may be because I'm eating 1 less meal than I do during the week! At school I eat at break time and lunch time, so have 4 meals a day!! So I just got myself some beans on toast & feel sooo much better! & apparently beans on toast has the same amount of protein as a fillet steak, so it's good for baby too!

Xx


----------



## princess_1991

Linen trousers must be a god send cuz I'm in them too, however mine are maternity anyway, I didn't realise until I had brought them a few years ago :dohh:

Think the ms/nausea is starting to ease a bit which does have me a little worried but I'm not gunna panic :winkwink:

Doing a massive pork dinner, just really want one and cuz it's Sunday why not! :happydance:


----------



## Incubus

Just been to Knowsley safari park and then for a carvery on the way home, ate way too much :haha: really fancied a roast but didn't want to cook it! Ready for a nap now though. 

Got 2 weeks off work now, think it may be spent eating and sleeping! 

7 weeks yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Princess, mine is starting to ease a little too & I was a bit worried, but I still can't decide what I want to eat & somethings sound great & others really not lol so I'm hoping that everything is fine & I'm just one of the lucky ones.

xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Love reading how all of your pregnancies are going!! :thumbup:

Not much going on here. Been feeling kinda icky the past few days. Not nauseous, but no appetite for anything, even when I'm starving! I've also been sleeping like such crap! Having a hard time falling asleep and then waking up and tossing and turning all night. 

I love all of your tickers too. I feel like mines been a poppyseed forever! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

It will change tomorrow Lisa :winkwink: great when hey change!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Ok im feeling a little sick with worry and need some reassurance. Ive scared yself with google!
When i went to bed last night my oh painted about 6 feet of skirting board with gloss paint downstairs. Our downstairs is all open plan so when i came down this morning i ciuld smell it. We've had the windows open all day and the smell has now gone but im terrified that the fumes will have hurt bubs. Everything i read says that we shouldnt paint which i didnt but not sure of affects of the fumes, even tho it was 12 hours later! 
What do you think? Im really scared!!


----------



## leoniebabey

i think it should be fine considering it was done last night and you have had the place aired.


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs Mc said:


> Ok im feeling a little sick with worry and need some reassurance. Ive scared yself with google!
> When i went to bed last night my oh painted about 6 feet of skirting board with gloss paint downstairs. Our downstairs is all open plan so when i came down this morning i ciuld smell it. We've had the windows open all day and the smell has now gone but im terrified that the fumes will have hurt bubs. Everything i read says that we shouldnt paint which i didnt but not sure of affects of the fumes, even tho it was 12 hours later!
> What do you think? Im really scared!!

im sure they say that many paints are actually okay and i think its more if you subject yourself to it excessively (e.g. working with paint daily) rather than just as we would with DIY etc


----------



## 3outnumbered

well i painted my front bedroom, inc skirting boards today. which i have done in pregnancies before with no problems.

googling will scare you witless try not too.

:baby:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Jaymes said:


> OM
> G, I am battling MS with a HUGE side of heartburn in a major way! My Dr said if it gets bad to take B-6 with 1/2 a Unisom... I'm nervous about it though. Anyone else heard of this?
> 
> BTW - :blush: Could I be added to the list? I'm Due the 24th.

Hey! Im due the same day and im the same!! Ms just started about 4-6 days ago and its pretty bad! No vomiting yet though! Sometimes i wonder if its ms or anxiety causing my nausea.. what dose of b6 will u get?


----------



## Jaymes

I'm taking a product called B-natal. It's 25 mg per serving, and it says to take it up to 3x daily. I did a half a benadryl (12.5 mg), and one of those around 5:30 am as I woke up at 4 and couldn't sleep. I went back to bed around 7 then couldn't move until 11:30. I guess I'm a little sensitive as that is the dose I normally give my 7 yo and she has no problems bouncing off the walls after that dose! Of course I don't have the allergies she does, so I bet her tolerance is much higher than mine!


----------



## lilosmom

Mrs Mc said:


> Ok im feeling a little sick with worry and need some reassurance. Ive scared yself with google!
> When i went to bed last night my oh painted about 6 feet of skirting board with gloss paint downstairs. Our downstairs is all open plan so when i came down this morning i ciuld smell it. We've had the windows open all day and the smell has now gone but im terrified that the fumes will have hurt bubs. Everything i read says that we shouldnt paint which i didnt but not sure of affects of the fumes, even tho it was 12 hours later!
> What do you think? Im really scared!!

Please don't worry too much. OH and I just finished painting our bedroom and bathroom, painted the babies room at 3 weeks pregnant (didn't quite know at that time) and had painted our entire basement and baby room with my last pregnancy.(Both with this pregnancy and my last one we were doing home renovations when we found out.) I'm sure that has no reason at all why my LO is as crazy as she is. Oh, and I also worked in a body shop (car repairs and painting) during my entire last pregnancy and when I spoke with my doctor about it he said it was fine. I'm sure it's not the best thing to be in constantly but I trust my doctor and like I said, my daughter is a typical rambunctious 2 year old with no abnormalities or deformities. Hope that helps!


----------



## Snalker

Hope it's okay if I jump in??? I'm Lacey (Snalker) and I just found out that we're expecting! I'm so excited and would love to have pregnancy buddies. I'm due October 26th and this will be our 6th child. So far, I have five daughters! 

I'm 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant today and I've just started feeling queezy in the evenings. And I noticed that today, my sense of smell is working overtime. One of my daughters walked through the room and I smelled the soap that she had used to wash her hands and I almost wanted to hurl! 

I'm trying to keep this pregnancy a secret from my daughters (and everybody else except my husband) because they had a really hard time with a miscarriage I had about a year ago. I'd like to wait a few weeks until I have my first OB appointment before I tell them. This is going to be difficult because I have teenagers and if they see a bottle of pre-natal vitamins, they're going to figure it out! Anybody else trying to keep a secret?

I'm going to try hard to keep all your names straight so I can get to know you all better. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Jaymes

I'm trying to keep it from my (nearly) 9 and (nearly) 7 year old. They may be catching on as I have been moody and exhausted! We also had a miscarriage 3/15/11, it happened 2 days after we told them, so they were devastated! I've had some issues with this one, so I'm really trying to keep it together.


----------



## Miss Broody

5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm in stretchy jogging bottoms at home but struggling to find work clothes that are comfy on the bloated tummy!
> 
> I've been feeling really sick the last two days, but I've just worked out it may be because I'm eating 1 less meal than I do during the week! At school I eat at break time and lunch time, so have 4 meals a day!! So I just got myself some beans on toast & feel sooo much better! & apparently beans on toast has the same amount of protein as a fillet steak, so it's good for baby too!
> 
> Xx

Sigh if only we could wear jogging bottoms to work!!! I think its work that will push me into having to buy some more trousers soon!! 

Ohh and when i was 5.5 weeks pregnant me and DH painted our whole kitchen!! The only thing i didnt do was celing because of reaching up!! But i really wouldnt worry!! 

Besides most of us will do painting to do the nursery!! So loads of women do it! x


----------



## Erised

So many pregnancy symptoms going around still, and so many with bloat! I thought I was on my own. Noticed it's the 2nd, 3rd, 4th or even 6th (wow! hopefully that will be me in about 10 years) for those with bloat though. Mine seems to have gone down a bit in the last 2 days. I'm still bigger than I was, but don't quite look 6 months gone any more. I'm quite comfortable in my own clothes still, but I do tend to wear pants that are a size too big for me, so I have growing room. 

My nose is starting to clear up, my bloat has gone down ... that's my 2 pregnancy symptoms nearly gone. I did gain a new one this morning though, dizziness =/ 
Had to call DH in (who thankfully works for himself, from home) to take Eleanor downstairs as I just couldn't risk the stairs with her. Good as he is, he then stayed with me for a bit and brought me a cup of sweetened tea and grapes. Think it's done the trick, feel much better now. 

Is anyone still testing? I'm still testing daily and love how dark my tests are getting. Still not darker than the control line though, which bugs me a bit


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

well after my scare on thursday with bleeding, i went for a scan today. I am 6 weeks 5 day's along and we saw the heartbeat. No reason for the bleeding, so just one of those things. Feel so much more reassured. 
Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: dawn. So pleased for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Indi84

Really pleased for you Dawn, seeing the heartbeat is sooo reassuring isn't it!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yeah absoloutly, all seems real now :thumbup:




Indi84 said:


> Really pleased for you Dawn, seeing the heartbeat is sooo reassuring isn't it!


----------



## Incubus

Urgh I'm feeling rough today, so nauseous!

The bloody cat wouldn't let me have lie in as he wanted a cuddle, every time I stopped stroking him and closed my eyes he stuck his paw in my mouth :dohh:



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well after my scare on thursday with bleeding, i went for a scan today. I am 6 weeks 5 day's along and we saw the heartbeat. No reason for the bleeding, so just one of those things. Feel so much more reassured.
> Hope you are all well xxxx

Glad the scan went well for you :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies. 
I went for my scan at the weekend and our little baby was doing great, it had a strong heartbeat and looked like it was forming well.
My mom is so chuffed to have pictures of her first grandchild :cloud9: 

I've got to get myself some new bras, its not that its painful for me...just a major overspill!
I'm still in my work trousers but I sometimes wear the ones that are a size bigger from before.
My friend bought bump bands and she said they were fab as she just bought bigger sized supermarket clothes and didn't spend much money then.


----------



## PG5K

Incubus said:


> Urgh I'm feeling rough today, so nauseous!
> 
> The bloody cat wouldn't let me have lie in as he wanted a cuddle, every time I stopped stroking him and closed my eyes he stuck his paw in my mouth :dohh:

haha, I know that feeling.
My cat was crying last night and when I went to see what was up, she had dragged her toy all the way upstairs and wanted to play!
After all that effort I couldn't not play with her...even if it was midnight! :haha:


----------



## Incubus

PG5K said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Urgh I'm feeling rough today, so nauseous!
> 
> The bloody cat wouldn't let me have lie in as he wanted a cuddle, every time I stopped stroking him and closed my eyes he stuck his paw in my mouth :dohh:
> 
> haha, I know that feeling.
> My cat was crying last night and when I went to see what was up, she had dragged her toy all the way upstairs and wanted to play!
> After all that effort I couldn't not play with her...even if it was midnight! :haha:Click to expand...

I had a cuddle with him half an hour but a paw in the mouth is not a nice way to be woken up :haha:

I've been looking at maternity clothes and I can't find anything I like :growlmad:

Its all either plain t shirts, striped t shirts (seriously stripes! I look big enough without stripes!!!) or printed ones with bump on board etc. and I really don't like them. 

Think I'm just gunna go on a primark spending spree and buy bigger sizes, new look has a few bits that I like too.


----------



## Miss Broody

Incubus said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Urgh I'm feeling rough today, so nauseous!
> 
> The bloody cat wouldn't let me have lie in as he wanted a cuddle, every time I stopped stroking him and closed my eyes he stuck his paw in my mouth :dohh:
> 
> haha, I know that feeling.
> My cat was crying last night and when I went to see what was up, she had dragged her toy all the way upstairs and wanted to play!
> After all that effort I couldn't not play with her...even if it was midnight! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a cuddle with him half an hour but a paw in the mouth is not a nice way to be woken up :haha:
> 
> I've been looking at maternity clothes and I can't find anything I like :growlmad:
> 
> Its all either plain t shirts, striped t shirts (seriously stripes! I look big enough without stripes!!!) or printed ones with bump on board etc. and I really don't like them.
> 
> Think I'm just gunna go on a primark spending spree and buy bigger sizes, new look has a few bits that I like too.Click to expand...

Hahaha cats hey!!! ITs funny growing up we always had dogs and i never realised how affectionate cats could be. I have 2 7 month old cats and OMG they are so affectionate and demanding when they want attention!! I am finally having ten minutes to myself to type withough them trying to get me to stroke them - they have serious laptio jealousy!!


----------



## Incubus

Miss Broody said:


> Hahaha cats hey!!! ITs funny growing up we always had dogs and i never realised how affectionate cats could be. I have 2 7 month old cats and OMG they are so affectionate and demanding when they want attention!! I am finally having ten minutes to myself to type withough them trying to get me to stroke them - they have serious laptio jealousy!!

Same my parents really don't like cats so when we got a house I finally got a cat, now we have 2 :haha: Tabitha is an old lady and sleeps most of the time but Jimmy is my little baby, he loves cuddles and just generally likes to be with us all the time, he constantly follows me around getting under my feet.


----------



## 3outnumbered

am really excited my best friend just told me she is 7wks pregnant!!! i am really pleased, grinning like a cheshire cat!

she only found out tuesday!!

this is so great! sharing it with her is going to be super!

my LO bumped her in the boob last week and i jokingly said as she rubbed it to make it better why are you pregnant, and HA! she was. 

neither of us are telling anyone yet so it is great to have a wink and a nod.


:cloud9:
:cloud9:
:cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

aww, thats fab Outnumbered... will be nice to have someone to share with :)

Ive told quite a few people now ive had my scan and everything is ok at 8 weeks. I am not making a formal announcement until my 13 week scan, and then i'll let my DH post a picture of our scan on facebook. :haha:


----------



## elisamarie

3outnumbered said:


> am really excited my best friend just told me she is 7wks pregnant!!! i am really pleased, grinning like a cheshire cat!
> 
> she only found out tuesday!!
> 
> this is so great! sharing it with her is going to be super!
> 
> my LO bumped her in the boob last week and i jokingly said as she rubbed it to make it better why are you pregnant, and HA! she was.
> 
> neither of us are telling anyone yet so it is great to have a wink and a nod.
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> :cloud9:
> :cloud9:

 that's great! my good friend is also pregnant and it's amazing to be able to share it with her :)


----------



## Jocr

twokiddos said:


> Ugh... My jeans are getting more and more uncomfortable to keep buttoned too. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to stay in them. Question about that actually... Will you go straight to maternity jeans or will you buy the next size up in regular jeans/pants?
> 
> Oh, and woot woot for blueberries!!!!!!!!!!

I think I will need to buy maternity jeans and maybe denim maternity skirt too. I have quite a few wrap dresses I can wear but work wise when I need to wear a suit for meetings I am having to leave the zip undone which is a little risky! :blush:



Miss Broody said:


> Yes wearing a proper bra is not a mistake i will make again. What i have found is this https://www.amoralia.com/shop/maternity-bras/second-skin/cat1/prod143/ which would work for my bridesmaid dress and for wearing with halter or strapless maxi dresses and looks comfy. My only concerns is whether it would be enough support, i also went from a D to a DD already this pregnancy and i am guessing they will grow again by 22 weeks. My dress should be quite supportive though so i think it might be ok.
> 
> I am so bloated i am really starting to struggle for clothes to wear!! I am currentl walking around in linen trousers unbuttoned as i cannot get them done up!! Damn bloat and damn me for eating so much because of MS!!!
> 
> I cannot bring myself to buy maternity clothes till 12 weeks but i may have to if things get any worse!!

My boobs are growing at a rapid rate - just went to M&S to try some on and im confused if I should buy one that fits now and then another in a few weeks or just buy one now and be commfy??
My bloating is pretty bad too and it seems my ass has bloated too :dohh:




5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm in stretchy jogging bottoms at home but struggling to find work clothes that are comfy on the bloated tummy!
> 
> I've been feeling really sick the last two days, but I've just worked out it may be because I'm eating 1 less meal than I do during the week! At school I eat at break time and lunch time, so have 4 meals a day!! So I just got myself some beans on toast & feel sooo much better! & apparently beans on toast has the same amount of protein as a fillet steak, so it's good for baby too!
> 
> Xx

Im living in stretchy leggings and long jumpers a lot of the time. 
Make sure you are eating plenty - I love beans on toast and its really good for you but maybe not the extra wind. 



Incubus said:


> Just been to Knowsley safari park and then for a carvery on the way home, ate way too much :haha: really fancied a roast but didn't want to cook it! Ready for a nap now though.
> 
> Got 2 weeks off work now, think it may be spent eating and sleeping!
> 
> 7 weeks yesterday :happydance:




Lisa92881 said:


> Love reading how all of your pregnancies are going!! :thumbup:
> 
> Not much going on here. Been feeling kinda icky the past few days. Not nauseous, but no appetite for anything, even when I'm starving! I've also been sleeping like such crap! Having a hard time falling asleep and then waking up and tossing and turning all night.
> 
> I love all of your tickers too. I feel like mines been a poppyseed forever! :haha:

Your poppy seed will be a raspberry, olive etc before you know it! 



Snalker said:


> Hope it's okay if I jump in??? I'm Lacey (Snalker) and I just found out that we're expecting! I'm so excited and would love to have pregnancy buddies. I'm due October 26th and this will be our 6th child. So far, I have five daughters!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant today and I've just started feeling queezy in the evenings. And I noticed that today, my sense of smell is working overtime. One of my daughters walked through the room and I smelled the soap that she had used to wash her hands and I almost wanted to hurl!
> 
> I'm trying to keep this pregnancy a secret from my daughters (and everybody else except my husband) because they had a really hard time with a miscarriage I had about a year ago. I'd like to wait a few weeks until I have my first OB appointment before I tell them. This is going to be difficult because I have teenagers and if they see a bottle of pre-natal vitamins, they're going to figure it out! Anybody else trying to keep a secret?
> 
> I'm going to try hard to keep all your names straight so I can get to know you all better. Congrats to all of you!

congratulations.:happydance:Blimey 6th child - well done you - you sound super fertile. What are their ages?




Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well after my scare on thursday with bleeding, i went for a scan today. I am 6 weeks 5 day's along and we saw the heartbeat. No reason for the bleeding, so just one of those things. Feel so much more reassured.
> Hope you are all well xxxx

:happydance:Great news, you can relax a bit now. You must be thrilled.:hugs:


AFM - burping well, boobs grwing to massive proportions, less achey in the uterus area now, feeling nauseaus quite a lot especially afternoon evenings. Oh and having to eat quite a lot to keep ms at bay.
My bum is growing at a scary rate too and the bloating could be bloating or baby unsure at the moment. Will be nice when we have a proper hard belly and people can see for sure instead of just wondering if youve gained weight.

Hope that you are all well and enjoying this all. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey girls,

I bought some sea bands today to help with the nausea as I'm eating so much to keep it at bay I'm getting a food belly rather than a baby belly :haha:

So far so good, I put them on at around 1pm today & no :sick: feeling yet & not had to eat much either. The test will be this evening as I get evening sickness lol!

I'll keep you all posted.

xx


----------



## lillichloe

I'm thinking of getting some too.


----------



## JAubrey

Hi Ladies, I am going to my first dr appt today! I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I have this huge fear that they are going to say that nothing is in there!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Can you get different types of bands? My friend had some travel bands when we were younger and they had to go on your wrists, there is no way i could do this at work unless i had told everyone already!!

So i had my scan today  :happydance: And all is well, baby measures pretty much bang on time, apparently i am one day ahead now, which lets face it is nothing. Had a good strong heartbeat too 

The only slight issue that was mentioned is that the sonographer thinks i might have a bicornate uterus, which means its heart shaped. She didnt think it was by that much but said they will need to look at it again later. she wasnt really worried about it though.

She said there could be a risk i could have a preterm labour, i have had a google since and it looks like 10% of women have some degree of this and in lots it makes no difference but there is an increased risk of going preterm and of baby being breach and a c section.

Does anyone else have this?


----------



## princess_1991

Any body else's food taste like soap :shrug:

Doesn't matter what I eat it tastes like soap :sick:

Got booked in to the midwife today for next Thursday :happydance:
She's really positive about us having a home birth too :thumbup:


----------



## Shineystar

twokiddos said:


> Ugh... My jeans are getting more and more uncomfortable to keep buttoned too. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to stay in them. Question about that actually... Will you go straight to maternity jeans or will you buy the next size up in regular jeans/pants?
> 
> Oh, and woot woot for blueberries!!!!!!!!!!

I caved and bought some maternity trousers and jeans today, thought ill try them on, as my work ones were so uncomfy, and then tried the mat ones on, and couldnt believe how comfy they were, so that sold it for me, might need to wear a belt, or roll the extra bit down for a while though :)



Lisa92881 said:


> Love reading how all of your pregnancies are going!! :thumbup:
> 
> Not much going on here. Been feeling kinda icky the past few days. Not nauseous, but no appetite for anything, even when I'm starving! I've also been sleeping like such crap! Having a hard time falling asleep and then waking up and tossing and turning all night.
> 
> I love all of your tickers too. I feel like mines been a poppyseed forever! :haha:

I remember being a poppyseed, it will fly in! I was just thinking the other day that it felt so long before we could tell people, but now its just a few weeks away its a bit scary! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Thanks so much for all the reassurance about the paint. Ive decided there isnt anthing i can do now anyway abd as my oh pointed out, me stressing about it is prob worse for bubs than the original issue:haha:
I feel much better today, well not really as im feel horrendoysky sick and tired, but feel better about the paint smell:thumbup:
Well after having no appetite for the past 4 weeks, the extreme hunger has kicked in. My tummy is literally rumbling half an hour after i previously ate!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh, can I just sleep through all this till tomorrow? I'm so sick and weak and emotional today! It took me a while to attempt breakfast. I just want to crawl up in a little ball. I hope you are all doing better than I am.


----------



## Lucky7s

Hopeful - I just finally today feel a little bit better had a cold since last Wednesday..combined with emotions and queasiness not fun.. it will be over soon hang in there!

I went to the mall yesterday and walked into a maternity store.. found some really cool stuff.. tried on some bras.. but I didn't like any of them, and the sales lady was trying to sell me a nursing bra. I told her i wasn't ready.. she was really pushy. I ended up buying some cool capri type pants.. so comfy and a girdle shorts type thing that was more comfortable then my spanx to hold my stomach in.. since I can't stick it in.

I'm so excited tomorrow is my first appointment 10am.... can't wait to see little bubba in there! hee hee I'll keep you all posted hopefully I can download a picture when I get back!


----------



## Shineystar

Hopeful42nd said:


> Uh, can I just sleep through all this till tomorrow? I'm so sick and weak and emotional today! It took me a while to attempt breakfast. I just want to crawl up in a little ball. I hope you are all doing better than I am.

:hugs: I think we have all had these days xoxo, hope u feel better soon


----------



## Lisa40

Miss Broody said:


> Can you get different types of bands? My friend had some travel bands when we were younger and they had to go on your wrists, there is no way i could do this at work unless i had told everyone already!!
> 
> So i had my scan today  :happydance: And all is well, baby measures pretty much bang on time, apparently i am one day ahead now, which lets face it is nothing. Had a good strong heartbeat too
> 
> The only slight issue that was mentioned is that the sonographer thinks i might have a bicornate uterus, which means its heart shaped. She didnt think it was by that much but said they will need to look at it again later. she wasnt really worried about it though.
> 
> She said there could be a risk i could have a preterm labour, i have had a google since and it looks like 10% of women have some degree of this and in lots it makes no difference but there is an increased risk of going preterm and of baby being breach and a c section.
> 
> Does anyone else have this?


I think they have to go on your wrists due to where the pressure point is, but they are plain black and could be hidden under a long sleeve top as the point to put them on is a little bit away from your wrist crease.

I've told everyone in work anyway as they knew all of our issues already but if I hadb't I think the heaving would give me away more than a wristband that could potentially be mistaken for a bobble :haha:

So far though I really would recommend them, I usually get quite ill in the evenings but nothing yet, it's possibly all psychological but I don't care... if it works I don't care how lol.

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

princess_1991 said:


> Any body else's food taste like soap :shrug:
> 
> Doesn't matter what I eat it tastes like soap :sick:
> 
> Got booked in to the midwife today for next Thursday :happydance:
> She's really positive about us having a home birth too :thumbup:

I was drinking some robinsons juice today (which I can't get enough of) and it tasted like washing up liquid :( DH tasted and said it was fine so couldn't have been the glass. Must be my hormones! 

X


----------



## lillichloe

BabyBumpHope said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Any body else's food taste like soap :shrug:
> 
> Doesn't matter what I eat it tastes like soap :sick:
> 
> Got booked in to the midwife today for next Thursday :happydance:
> She's really positive about us having a home birth too :thumbup:
> 
> I was drinking some robinsons juice today (which I can't get enough of) and it tasted like washing up liquid :( DH tasted and said it was fine so couldn't have been the glass. Must be my hormones!
> 
> XClick to expand...

I taste soap too..........I did with DD too. I just assumed that with super pregnancy power I am tasting soap residue left on the dishes. maybe not lol.


----------



## Lucky7s

my mouth just tastes gross regardless.. no matter how much I brush, or water I drink, or what I eat.. tastes really gross.


----------



## lillichloe

I am feeling sooo sick lately my afternoon/evening sickness has turned in to all day nausea. at least I usually only throw up once. I am a daycare provider and keeping up with 5 kids is getting tough. I dont want to tell the daycare parents yet as its early, and I dont have a plan for what will happen yet and I m sure theyll ask. I am worried that some one is going to walk in while I am getting sick and be upset that I took kids while sick and Ill have to spill the beans.
any tips on taking vitamins when swallowing saltines is hard??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If I take em right before bed, I don't seem to notice that they make me Sick cause I'm just too tired to notice I guess.
Sounds lovely having to take care of five when you are exhausted and feel like crap. One is enough to make me pull my hair out, lol :) good luck to you!


----------



## Lisa40

For those who can't seem to get the horrible taste out of their mouths I'm finding that pear drops or other boiled sweets seem to help quite a bit. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## PG5K

I had a couple of foods taste horrible, one was a curry and the other was custard.
I really wanted some custard so I made a bowl, tasted 1 spoon then threw it away.

I've just made a chocolate cake to take to my friends house tomorrow but I really want to eat it! lol.


----------



## Erised

With my first pregnancy I had a day where everything tasted like toothpaste, it was horrible. I hope to not join you ladies in the soap club! 

First midwife appointment tomorrow morning =D


----------



## PG5K

Feeling really miserable and sick tonight. 
The last few weeks I've been able to eat or drink orange squash to make the sickness go but tonight I can't. 

I really wish I didn't have a phobia of being sick to...I really start to panic when I feel rough. :nope:


----------



## Lucky7s

Lisa40 said:


> For those who can't seem to get the horrible taste out of their mouths I'm finding that pear drops or other boiled sweets seem to help quite a bit. :thumbup:
> 
> xx

what our Pear drops? or Boiled treats?


:nope:


----------



## shelleyanddan

They are hard candies basically :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm going to get some of these...

https://www.babyhopes.com/preggie_pop-drops-candy.html


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello ladies:)

I just wanted to let you all know... I saw that some women started a NOVEMBER group yesterday!!! I know it's silly, but I'm stoked we are not the earliest month anymore:)


----------



## Lisa40

I know, I'm so happy I'm a rasberry today :yipee:

x

edit- although my ticker hasn't caught up yet as I think the site I got it from was American :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hello ladies:)
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know... I saw that some women started a NOVEMBER group yesterday!!! I know it's silly, but I'm stoked we are not the earliest month anymore:)

Haha its not just you, i noticed too and was really happy!!! We are no longer the newbies!!! 

I cannot wait to be a rasberry in 2 days - woohoo 8 weeks! Glad its starting to go slightly quicker, i am so sick of feeling rough!! Although touch wood so far i feel marginally better this morning......


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hello ladies:)
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know... I saw that some women started a NOVEMBER group yesterday!!! I know it's silly, but I'm stoked we are not the earliest month anymore:)

That's exciting!!! One month ahead of them!!! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

There was blood when I went to the bathroom this morning. 
Bright red spotting again, at 5 weeks. Exactly how it started, on the same day, as last time. 

I'm all over the place right now, crying a fair bit. I know it might not be the end, but it's hard to keep up hope when everything is so similar


----------



## Jenba

Wow! I have not been on here for a while and I don't even stand a chance of catching up from where I left it last time but I shall try :D

Here is a quick update from my end. Saw the midwife last week for my booking appointment. Because my cycles are very irregular she based my EDD on a 28 day cycle and came back with September 27th!! I have never had a 28 day cycle in my life so am positive that I am not as far gone as that. I have my scan date for 19th March :happydance: so they should be able to give my a more accurate EDD.

I have my blood test booked for the 9th March. In the UK they now offer the nuchal blood test and scan (looking for Downs Syndrome) to everyone. I don't think we are going to do it though. My friend had the test done, came back high risk, had the invasive test where they stick a needle in your stomach and withdraw amniotic fluid and her baby was absolutely perfect anyway!! We are thinking, what will be will be. What are you thoughts on it ladies???


----------



## PG5K

Erised said:


> There was blood when I went to the bathroom this morning.
> Bright red spotting again, at 5 weeks. Exactly how it started, on the same day, as last time.
> 
> I'm all over the place right now, crying a fair bit. I know it might not be the end, but it's hard to keep up hope when everything is so similar

Oh no hun, I really hope it isnt. :hugs: 
I had brown bleeding this pregnancy which was exactly how my mc started last time. I was in peices to and very shocked to see the little bean was ok. I hope its just a random bleed and youre fine tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Erised

Mine was bright red, which is what worries me.

It's been nearly 3 hours, and I haven't had any more bleeding. Really hoping it was a one off. My test came back lovely and strong, in fact, as strong as the control line for the first time =)


----------



## PG5K

double post


----------



## PG5K

Jenba said:


> I have my blood test booked for the 9th March. In the UK they now offer the nuchal blood test and scan (looking for Downs Syndrome) to everyone. I don't think we are going to do it though. My friend had the test done, came back high risk, had the invasive test where they stick a needle in your stomach and withdraw amniotic fluid and her baby was absolutely perfect anyway!! We are thinking, what will be will be. What are you thoughts on it ladies???

I spoke to my husband about this at the weekend and decided not to go for it. Even high risk means a 2-150 chance and there is no guarantee your baby doesn't has it even if it comes back low risk, as it just means there is over 1-150 chance.
I think that unless the doctors have to advise a termination for very severe medical reasons then I think the result might just add extra stress and worry but I couldn't get rid of it.


----------



## Jenba

PG5K said:


> Jenba said:
> 
> 
> I have my blood test booked for the 9th March. In the UK they now offer the nuchal blood test and scan (looking for Downs Syndrome) to everyone. I don't think we are going to do it though. My friend had the test done, came back high risk, had the invasive test where they stick a needle in your stomach and withdraw amniotic fluid and her baby was absolutely perfect anyway!! We are thinking, what will be will be. What are you thoughts on it ladies???
> 
> I spoke to my husband about this at the weekend and decided not to go for it. Even high risk means a 2-150 chance and there is no guarantee your baby doesn't has it even if it comes back low risk, as it just means there is over 1-150 chance.
> I think that unless the doctors have to advise a termination for very severe medical reasons then I think the result might just add extra stress and worry but I couldn't get rid of it.Click to expand...

I think we have pretty much decided not to have it too. Why add that extra worry eh? They didnt even have it to offer when I had my son and it didnt really even cross my mind until the 20 week scan, now it is on my mind! Its not like we have nothing else to worry about lol


----------



## PG5K

Erised said:


> Mine was bright red, which is what worries me.
> 
> It's been nearly 3 hours, and I haven't had any more bleeding. Really hoping it was a one off. My test came back lovely and strong, in fact, as strong as the control line for the first time =)

That's got to be a good sign. :hug:
I've had 2 bright red bleeds and 1 brown bleed. I havent had any reason for any of them but I know its ok so I guess it must be just one of those pregnancies that bleeds...doesn't make the worry any less at all though.

Just message me if you need to chat hun. 

Ps, I dont know if it appropriate to say now but i love your daughters name. It is one of my favourite girls name.


----------



## Erised

Thank you =D 
I remember making a poll in 3rd trimester back in November, I think it was 1 in 3 women that voted who had bled early on in pregnancy but still got to 3rd tri without a problem. It does worry you, but hopefully I won't see any more of it.

Also, thank you for the compliment on the name. She's been Eleanor since her 20 week scan, for some reason we'd never even thought of it until then, but after seeing her I just went 'what about Eleanor? I like it, I think she's an Eleanor!'. Before pregnancy and up until that point it had always been Abigail, which will probably be what we'll go for if this one is a girl (or Amelia).


----------



## Jocr

Erised - have you spoken to the Dr?
I hope eveything is ok for you :hugs:



Erised said:


> Mine was bright red, which is what worries me.
> 
> It's been nearly 3 hours, and I haven't had any more bleeding. Really hoping it was a one off. My test came back lovely and strong, in fact, as strong as the control line for the first time =)


----------



## Jocr

Hi All

Now as my dragging AF feeling in my tummy has gone (had for weeks) and my boobs arnt as painful as they were, not as tired as I was last week I seem to start thinking all sorts!! I know its silly but sometimes you cant help it.:shrug:

So ladies tell me have your symptoms changed from day to day / week to week and do some of you have less symptoms then you had before?
its so confusing - wish we could all have our own scanning equipment at home so we could put our minds at rest when we need to.

PS I was looking for maternity bras yesterday at M&S and they are £30 for 2 - nice enough but have found a sports bra (very soft) no good as a sports bra but perfect for maternity bra and they are 2 for £7 - bargain for the UK ladies.:happydance:


----------



## Incubus

I feeling rather good today and I've had a healthy breakfast of greek yoghurt with honey, an orange and a glass of fruit juice! I'm even contemplating doing some housework :haha:



Jocr said:


> Hi All
> 
> Now as my dragging AF feeling in my tummy has gone (had for weeks) and my boobs arnt as painful as they were, not as tired as I was last week I seem to start thinking all sorts!! I know its silly but sometimes you cant help it.:shrug:
> 
> So ladies tell me have your symptoms changed from day to day / week to week and do some of you have less symptoms then you had before?
> its so confusing - wish we could all have our own scanning equipment at home so we could put our minds at rest when we need to.
> 
> PS I was looking for maternity bras yesterday at M&S and they are £30 for 2 - nice enough but have found a sports bra (very soft) no good as a sports bra but perfect for maternity bra and they are 2 for £7 - bargain for the UK ladies.:happydance:

My symptoms come and go, some days I feel horribly sick and others I'm fine. My tiredness doesn't seem to be as bad but this is probably due to being off work and sleeping for 11 hours a night :blush:

My boobs still ache but nothing like they did weeks 4-5, it was totally unbearable then now they only hurt if I knock them or when I take my bra off. 

I was quite crampy and having very odd feelings in my tummy at first but now I only seem to get them if I move to quickly or have over done it a bit.

ETA: I do have pretty much constant heartburn now which I didn't have before.


----------



## Erised

Jocr - No, I haven't. I've got a private midwife, and she's coming over this afternoon (normal appointment, thought it was this morning but I misheard her). I know from last time that they won't do anything anyway because I'm this early on, they'd only scan if I had pain with the bleeding. I'm getting more positive though, as it's been quite a few hours now and I haven't had any more bleeding. 

My symptoms... 
I've had severe bloating and a stuffed nose, both have now gone. I've got tiredness come and go, some days I'm completely fine and others I want to collapse at 6.30pm.
Yesterday I kept going dizzy, which happened this morning as well. 

I seem to be put off by chocolate, and am eating a lot less than I used to. Where I used to have 4 slices of toast for lunch I can only just manage 2 now. I'd happily skip dinner if it wasn't for the fact that I need to eat with my medication.


----------



## Alandsa

Erised said:


> Jocr - No, I haven't. I've got a private midwife, and she's coming over this afternoon (normal appointment, thought it was this morning but I misheard her). I know from last time that they won't do anything anyway because I'm this early on, they'd only scan if I had pain with the bleeding. I'm getting more positive though, as it's been quite a few hours now and I haven't had any more bleeding.
> 
> My symptoms...
> I've had severe bloating and a stuffed nose, both have now gone. I've got tiredness come and go, some days I'm completely fine and others I want to collapse at 6.30pm.
> Yesterday I kept going dizzy, which happened this morning as well.
> 
> I seem to be put off by chocolate, and am eating a lot less than I used to. Where I used to have 4 slices of toast for lunch I can only just manage 2 now. I'd happily skip dinner if it wasn't for the fact that I need to eat with my medication.

i rang the EPAU and they said that you didn't have to have pain with the bleeding to get a scan - i was honest with my GP that i didn't have pain but said i can feel some sorts of cramps and he got me in

sounds promising that you have got nice string HPT's as mine were rally faint and still said 1-2 weeks even when they should have been 3+ :)


----------



## Jocr

*Incubus*  thanks for that, helps put my mind at rest. You just don't know whats normal when its your first baby.:wacko:
Well done you sleeping :sleep:for 11 hours, nice one. Good luck with the house work  come round and do mine if you fancy as Ive been one lazy layabout lately!:blush:


*Erised*  Hope it all goes well with the midwife later today. Try and take it easy.:hugs:
Thanks for sharing symptoms  wish I was off of chocolate! Yeah I am full up really easily now but hungry quite soon after again. Need a personal chef to keep up.:munch::lolly:


----------



## Quartz

Erised - good luck with the midwife appointment - hope its nothing to worry about - surely the fact that it has stopped is a good sign.

Had my first midwife group appt (me and 8 others) and she said to ring EPAU if you have pain or bleeding to talk to someone and take it from there. A woman there who had a previous miscarriage said that the previous hospital she went to wanted pain and bleeding so clearly there is no consensus! 
I am off dark chocolate the idea make me feel quite ill (if I am feeling particularly bad anyone eating it near me is a no no)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Miss Broody said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies:)
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know... I saw that some women started a NOVEMBER group yesterday!!! I know it's silly, but I'm stoked we are not the earliest month anymore:)
> 
> Haha its not just you, i noticed too and was really happy!!! We are no longer the newbies!!!
> 
> I cannot wait to be a rasberry in 2 days - woohoo 8 weeks! Glad its starting to go slightly quicker, i am so sick of feeling rough!! Although touch wood so far i feel marginally better this morning......Click to expand...

hehe I turned into a raspberry today:)!!! It feels great lol I feel nauseous nearly all day too lol.


----------



## JAubrey

Had my first appt yesterday! Did a free u/s and said I was right on track. Although I wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat until 10 weeks we saw the flickering of it, it was amazing! So happy and relieved!! 
Go back in a month.


----------



## Erised

JAubrey, I bet that was a welcome surprise =D 
It's so comforting to see the heartbeat, isn't it? Happy for you.

The midwife just left, only a short visit as we didn't have to go over the same information as last time with regards to what you can eat, what they do etc. We've agreed that I'll call her after I've had my private scan (at 7 weeks) to let her know how far along I am. The silly NHS goes by LMP until a scan, so they would put me at 7 weeks now rather than the 5 I am. After I had my private scan I'll let her know how far along they think I am, and we'll go by that for appointments.

I'll meet up again with her at 9 weeks, so a month from now. She'll take some blood then and chat some more about the NT scan and what not. The NT scan will be done at around 11 weeks, so a month and a half from now.

I also mentioned the bleed this morning, she thinks it was most likely an implantation bleed. She said that I can call her at any time I want. With regards to early scans though, they don't do them before 8 weeks unless you have pain and they suspect an ectopic pregnant. As it was just a small bleed and no pain, I'm best off just waiting for the private scan. She did offer trying to get me an early scan on the NHS at 8 weeks, but it would mean not getting an NT scan at 11 / 12 weeks.


----------



## PG5K

I'm glad she wasn't worried about it but its not fair that some places will send you for a scan and others won't. 
Have you had any more bleeding since?
Hopefully it is an implantation bleed, I had my first bleed about 4 days after i got my bfp and it was bright red. Maybe it was the same thing?



I've been in bed today with ms. I just feel really sick when I stand up. I have managed a cheese sandwich but had an hours nap afterwards as I felt sick.
I really thought I was getting over the ms until last night.
At least I got to bake my cake for our friends we are visiting later.

Is anyone else baking a cake for your home visit from your midwife? Lol. I don't know what to make. :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ladies... can you please tell me what has helped your M/S??? I'm not throwing up, but i'm so nauseous...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Munching frequently and gingerale. That's about it. Plus extra sleep seems to help me. I had to get up at 2:30 am last night and drink some gingerale. I was having sea sickness from turning over in bed. I think the sugar helped me get through till morning.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> Munching frequently and gingerale. That's about it. Plus extra sleep seems to help me. I had to get up at 2:30 am last night and drink some gingerale. I was having sea sickness from turning over in bed. I think the sugar helped me get through till morning.

Thank you so much! I can't believe I never thought of ginger ale:dohh:


----------



## Erised

PG5K - Nope, no more bleeding :happydance:
Will get to the scan again in a bit ;)

Feb4th2011 (what's the important date? ;)) - I never had morning sickness, but did go through a few days in 2nd tri with my first where I felt iffy. For me polo mints did the trick, saltines are supposed to help as well.

I just had a phone call from my midwife :haha:
She said she's been thinking and talking to some people, and she's arranged to book me in for a dating scan as we're not sure how far along I am. They don't do re-assurance scans, but she pulled the 'she's got pcos!' and the 'she could be out by *weeks*' card to get a dating scan and so we don't have to spend money on a private scan. Soooo... I now have a scan booked for the morning of Tuesday the 13th of March, when I suspect to be 7 weeks. YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Hadnt even thought of baking a cake for the midwife visit - is this what people normally do then? If so I will make Strawberry cupcakes mmmmmm



PG5K said:


> I'm glad she wasn't worried about it but its not fair that some places will send you for a scan and others won't.
> Have you had any more bleeding since?
> Hopefully it is an implantation bleed, I had my first bleed about 4 days after i got my bfp and it was bright red. Maybe it was the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in bed today with ms. I just feel really sick when I stand up. I have managed a cheese sandwich but had an hours nap afterwards as I felt sick.
> I really thought I was getting over the ms until last night.
> At least I got to bake my cake for our friends we are visiting later.
> 
> Is anyone else baking a cake for your home visit from your midwife? Lol. I don't know what to make. :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Erised said:


> PG5K - Nope, no more bleeding :happydance:
> Will get to the scan again in a bit ;)
> 
> Feb4th2011 (what's the important date? ;)) - I never had morning sickness, but did go through a few days in 2nd tri with my first where I felt iffy. For me polo mints did the trick, saltines are supposed to help as well.
> 
> I just had a phone call from my midwife :haha:
> She said she's been thinking and talking to some people, and she's arranged to book me in for a dating scan as we're not sure how far along I am. They don't do re-assurance scans, but she pulled the 'she's got pcos!' and the 'she could be out by *weeks*' card to get a dating scan and so we don't have to spend money on a private scan. Soooo... I now have a scan booked for the morning of Tuesday the 13th of March, when I suspect to be 7 weeks. YAY!! :happydance:

The 13th! That's not to far off!! Something good coming from PCOS??!!!!! holy s*#@! hahaha 

Well when I joined BnB a year ago, it was late at night and I couldnt think of anything cute or inventive.. so I picked my wedding date!


----------



## princess_1991

Oo baking a cake never thought of that! Although thinking about it is really making me want cake :haha:
Might just be lazy and buy a Victoria sponge :thumbup: 
With a cuppa I'm sure that'll go down lovely!


----------



## PG5K

Strangly, it was my dad who said about baking for the midwife. He said he only knew how to make 1 cake (a chocolate and orange marble cake) so he made it for the first visit! 
Strawberry cupcakes sound fab, and Victoria sponge is definitely good with a cuppa.

I'm glad I've got my chips in the oven as I'm starving now. Lol. I dragged my ass out of bed and made some chocolate chip cookie for my husband when he came home.

*erised* that's brilliant about your scan! So pleased and hope it goes well.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Feb4th2011 said:


> Ladies... can you please tell me what has helped your M/S??? I'm not throwing up, but i'm so nauseous...

For me drinking water with lemon juice in, or cranberry juice drink (thin juice not thick) or ice cold water has helped, and having just the odd mouthful of something pretty much all the time (white choc & raspberry cookies did it for me yesterday!!) helps too! But if I have too much of one thing it starts to turn my stomach so I have to keep changing!! 

Hope that helps! Xx


----------



## Erised

We didn't bother with a cake, maybe I'll do so once my contractions start many a months from now ;)

Our midwife is rushed off her feet as it is, in the hand full of times I've seen her she's turned down tea 4 times and only accepted it once. The cake would most likely just go to waste (as it would have done today).


----------



## AlannaB

I had my ultrasound today but my tadpole is measuring over a week too small. It has a heartbeat and I got a picture but now I'm worried. Supposed to be 7w5 and they got it at 6w2 and they tacked 10 days on my due date. Can this turn out OK?


----------



## PG5K

AlannaB said:


> I had my ultrasound today but my tadpole is measuring over a week too small. It has a heartbeat and I got a picture but now I'm worried. Supposed to be 7w5 and they got it at 6w2 and they tacked 10 days on my due date. Can this turn out OK?

When I had my scan at 6+5 she said I was only 5+4 but by the time I had my scan at 8+3, it measured perfectly so I wouldnt worry too much as you got a heartbeat.
I've heard lots of people say that it measured small at the first scan. 



I just like baking cakes so any excuse is good for me and it never goes to waste in our house even if the mw doesnt eat it :haha:


----------



## Erised

AlannaB, yes it can. It's quite normal to get put back quite a bit, you could either have ovulated late, implanted late or they could be off. It's possible for a scan to be off up to 2 weeks, and right now your baby is still so small it's easy to miss-measure. It's also quite possible for your little one to suddenly go through a growth spurt and be up to date again in a few days.

You saw a heartbeat, that's the all important thing =)


----------



## Lisa40

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well :thumbup:

I had an appt today with the surgeon who did my laparoscapy in January & I was soooo looking forward to telling him that he'd worked a miracle & we were pg... but, before I had chance he basically said that when he was operating to remove the cyst he had found that I had severe endometriosis, so bad that it had stuck my ovaries to my pelvic wall :shock: & that although they had initially thought it was my OH :spermy: issues causing our problem, that he thought even without that I would have real trouble conceiving naturally...

At that point I said... but I'm 8 weeks today :yipee: but he just looked shocked & kept saying "but I don't think that's possible" I had to get my scan out to show him.

He was really pleased for us in the end but had to get another consultant in to check that they had the right patient as he said it was less than a 0.5% chance that this could happen given both of our problems!!

However, after leaving the office and going back to work, I told my workmates what had happened & they asked if it would cause any problems with the pregnancy, I hadn't even asked that & now I'm googling & it seems to just be a minefield of different information :wacko:

Basically it looks at though there is an increased chance of miscarriage, high blood pressure, pre eclampsia and pre term birth! It's just very weird as I have had very light, very regular periods and no period pain ever, whereas a friend of mine in work has endo & has really bad problems every month!

Ah well nothing I can do about it now, what will be will be, I just pray my little flump hangs on.

Wish me luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## AlannaB

Erised said:


> AlannaB, yes it can. It's quite normal to get put back quite a bit, you could either have ovulated late, implanted late or they could be off. It's possible for a scan to be off up to 2 weeks, and right now your baby is still so small it's easy to miss-measure. It's also quite possible for your little one to suddenly go through a growth spurt and be up to date again in a few days.
> 
> You saw a heartbeat, that's the all important thing =)

Oh, I forgot to mention that. Heartbeat was on the low side, 96 bpm. :shrug: Instead of seeing me on March 30, they said my doctor would probably call me to have another ultrasound in 2 weeks to see if it's progressing. Soooo... I am just going to have to try not to freak out for 2 weeks I guess!

Looking at my chart, I suppose I could have ovulated as late as the 20th? I am sitting here trying to do math now...

But IN CASE it turns out all right, I will share its little blobby picture anyway. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







ultra.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jaymes

AlannaB, I will pray/send positive thoughts your way. If you think about it, they are trying to measure something as small as a blueberry via sound waves... Sometimes it can be hard. Especially if they did it abdominally, vaginally is slightly more accurate, but you have to take in human error. :hug: Take some time and relax if you can, that usually makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Lucky7s

Just got back from my first doctor visit and we saw little peanut in there!!! Heart beating really fast! Everything looks good, good placement, very nice! I was so stressed all morning I couldn't even breathe.. once she stuck the wand up there and saw this little peanut I was so relieved I cried. OMG.. so excited!
back at work now and I can't concentrate! :happydance:

My new EDD is October 6, 2012. one day behind I think cuz of leap year. 
but you know it's all the same.. never on the exact date!

next appointment is in 4 weeks where I can hear the heartbeat. I have to get blood work and another type of u.s. after 10 weeks.

She ok'd for Sex, Travel, and Exercise so both OH and I are very happy today! 

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/th_BP2.jpg


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats!


----------



## princess_1991

Been bleeding girls, I'm so scared!
Ringing midwife in the morning
Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh :hugs:

What kind of bleeding, is it a bit of brown spotting? or enough red to fill a pad?

xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

princess_1991 said:


> Been bleeding girls, I'm so scared!
> Ringing midwife in the morning
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know what to do :cry:


Try not to stress too much hun :hugs:
from what i see here, its very very common even normal! What kind of blood is it?? Keep in mind how many women have bleeding then everything turns out fine :) thinking of you!!


----------



## princess_1991

It's not dripping (sorry tmi) but it's there everytime I wipe and it's bright red but looks a little watered down :cry:


----------



## Erised

1 in 3 women bleed in the first 3 months of pregnancy and go on to have a healthy pregnancy. It definitely doesn't have to mean the worst. 

You had a scan recently right? Was it internal or on your tummy?


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah it was Internal


----------



## Lisa40

wss^

also when I went formy scan she showed me an area on my uterus which was an implantation bleed, she said all women will have one but they may not necessarily bleed externally, she said if it was enough to fill a pad and coupled with cramps then to go back to the emergency room but other than that she said to try not to worry.(easier said than done I know)

Thinking of you & sending sticky :dust:

xx


----------



## Shineystar

Lisa40 said:


> For those who can't seem to get the horrible taste out of their mouths I'm finding that pear drops or other boiled sweets seem to help quite a bit. :thumbup:
> 
> xx

I had some boiled fox's glacier fruits passed round at a meeting today and it worked wonders for my nasuea, needless to say ive been out and bought some more !



Feb4th2011 said:


> Hello ladies:)
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know... I saw that some women started a NOVEMBER group yesterday!!! I know it's silly, but I'm stoked we are not the earliest month anymore:)

this makes me smile!



Jocr said:



> Hi All
> 
> Now as my dragging AF feeling in my tummy has gone (had for weeks) and my boobs arnt as painful as they were, not as tired as I was last week I seem to start thinking all sorts!! I know its silly but sometimes you cant help it.:shrug:
> 
> So ladies tell me have your symptoms changed from day to day / week to week and do some of you have less symptoms then you had before?
> its so confusing - wish we could all have our own scanning equipment at home so we could put our minds at rest when we need to.
> 
> PS I was looking for maternity bras yesterday at M&S and they are £30 for 2 - nice enough but have found a sports bra (very soft) no good as a sports bra but perfect for maternity bra and they are 2 for £7 - bargain for the UK ladies.:happydance:

I was just thinking that myself. my naseau is not as bad as it was, but comes and goes, and the boobs are def not as sore. I also had a nice burst of energy yesterday and today, and im able to concentrate on planning proper meals instead of junk today! Ive started to get 'tightenings' which is meant to be the uterus growing, well a website i read said so anyway, and my symptoms are there, but maybe im just getting used to them now?



Feb4th2011 said:


> Ladies... can you please tell me what has helped your M/S??? I'm not throwing up, but i'm so nauseous...

boiled sweets and lots of fruit juice or smoothie :)



princess_1991 said:


> Yeah it was Internal

maybe they nipped a little bit of tissue with the internal? I dont know if they took any swabs or anything, but whenever i have a speculum done i tend to bleed a bit, and the nurse told me once i had a little inflamed bit on my cervix that was likely to bleed, so maybe its something similar? 

finger's x'd hon, but if its just a smear your seeing when you wipe, Id say it sounds like it should be ok (from what ive heard) :hugs:

AFM - my stomach is starting to go a bit hard! while i do have some flab on there, when i press down around my belly button its pretty hard just there, and very difficult to 'suck the belly in' !


----------



## Erised

I was going to say that perhaps that agitated your cervix, but it's been quite a few days since your scan now. That said, every little thing can cause little bits of bleeding. From the implantation of your little one into the uterus lining, to the stretching of your uterus. Blood isn't a bad thing, as long as it isn't as heavy as a period, isn't combined with cramps and there's no clotting. 

Hope the bleeding stops soon.


----------



## annabelle29

Erised said:


> Mine was bright red, which is what worries me.
> 
> It's been nearly 3 hours, and I haven't had any more bleeding. Really hoping it was a one off. My test came back lovely and strong, in fact, as strong as the control line for the first time =)

Hopefully it's just a fluke. I had brown spotting that turned to bright red and pink for almost a week and I ended up fine. Hopefully you are okay!! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

just wish i could feel better and stop being sick arghh! :(


----------



## mamadreams

Hello everyone,

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and I'm tired. Obviously I know I am pregnant but I wish there was a more concrete sign or symptom that I'd get so I can reassure myself that Peanut is doing well. When is ms supposed to start? I can't believe I am looking forward to that!

I hope you are all well!


----------



## Erised

There is no date where people say 'oh, that's when morning sickness kicks in!'. Some have it from before they even get their positive test, others don't get it at all. I'd say that if I was to put a date on it, it would be 7 weeks. 

No symptoms does not mean things are wrong though, I never had any with my first and she's a perfectly healthy 2 year old now. Also, you might have symptoms you've not actually thought of as pregnancy related. For example, I had a stuffy nose. Right now I've got a stupidly itchy scalp, which I had with my second pregnancy as well... I can't find a thing about it on the internet, but it's rather odd that I had it back in November during my second pregnancy, then never again until now when I'm pregnant again. 

Any small cramping, constipation, tiredness, bad skin, being gassy... anything you could think of as 'normal' or just random can be a symptom.


----------



## shelleyanddan

mamadreams said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and I'm tired. Obviously I know I am pregnant but I wish there was a more concrete sign or symptom that I'd get so I can reassure myself that Peanut is doing well. When is ms supposed to start? I can't believe I am looking forward to that!
> 
> I hope you are all well!



I am 6 wks today and have had ms for about 5 days.. no vomiting just sooooo nauseous and I can't believe at one stage I was looking forward to it as well!! :sick: 

It doesn't stop me from worrying though.. as sometimes i wonder if the nausea is all in my head or anxiety about baby??? but I have these ginger root extract tablets with vit b6 n they seem to help (placebo maybe??) ;) Is this your first?


----------



## leoniebabey

ladies :cry: just went to the loo and when i stood up there was a fair bit of blood :nope: no idea what to even do but im panicking right now. why do these things always happen to me at odd times at night!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

leoniebabey said:


> ladies :cry: just went to the loo and when i stood up there was a fair bit of blood :nope: no idea what to even do but im panicking right now. why do these things always happen to me at odd times at night!!

Aww sweetie :hugs: fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about!! Are u having any cramping?


----------



## katealim

leoniebabey said:


> ladies :cry: just went to the loo and when i stood up there was a fair bit of blood :nope: no idea what to even do but im panicking right now. why do these things always happen to me at odd times at night!!

:hugs: hoping all is o.k with you and baby.


----------



## leoniebabey

think i'll go to a and e in the morning cause it was more than a few spots and would rather be safe even though im going to feel such a div if theres nothing wrong lol i hate making a fuss over nothing. few cramps here and there but no more than i've been getting anyway.


----------



## leoniebabey

will also add i had no bleeding or spotting with #1 so the bleeding thing is all new to me


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck leoniebabey! Hope all is well. Your right, better safe than sorry. Tell them you had som minor cramping when you go, they'll take it more seriously rather than just send you away.


----------



## Lucky7s

mamadreams said:



> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and I'm tired. Obviously I know I am pregnant but I wish there was a more concrete sign or symptom that I'd get so I can reassure myself that Peanut is doing well. When is ms supposed to start? I can't believe I am looking forward to that!
> 
> I hope you are all well!

Some people don't get MS at all! I haven't had any vomiting.. just queaziness here and there.. and food aversions.

don't worry!


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks everyone, going to try get some sleep but no doubt i'll have a million things on my mind, will update asap tomorrow and let you all know how i get on x


----------



## Alandsa

Good luck Leonie - yes tell them about the cramping. When i was heading for A&E I rang the EPAU and asked if I was best to go to A&E and they told me to come straight to them, might be worth a try. Good luck x


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: to all who are having bleeds. I've been there with this pregnancy and my last. My beautiful DD is 11 months old!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

leoniebabey said:


> thanks everyone, going to try get some sleep but no doubt i'll have a million things on my mind, will update asap tomorrow and let you all know how i get on x

Good luck tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Love all the pics!!! 2nd u/s in the morning! Anxious to see if baby B has progressed or not.


----------



## Miss Broody

mamadreams said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and I'm tired. Obviously I know I am pregnant but I wish there was a more concrete sign or symptom that I'd get so I can reassure myself that Peanut is doing well. When is ms supposed to start? I can't believe I am looking forward to that!
> 
> I hope you are all well!

Mine started just before 6 weeks, but it does seem to very for everyone. I fee; nauseous throughtout the day but mostly in the morning and eating helps. I do heave if i let the empty stomach get too bad but i have not been physicaly sick quite yet. 

I also heave when i smell certain foods. 

:hugs: to all the women suffering with bleeding, i hope everything turns out ok, remember it is very common! 

I have some cramp feelings in my abodmen, which i am hoping is the uterus stretching and stuff moving around, but it is worrying. No bleeding though. 

I am telling my best friend on Friday night, cannot wait!


----------



## Erised

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Love all the pics!!! 2nd u/s in the morning! Anxious to see if baby B has progressed or not.

Good luck with your scan!! Hope baby B has caught up nicely =)



leoniebabey said:


> thanks everyone, going to try get some sleep but no doubt i'll have a million things on my mind, will update asap tomorrow and let you all know how i get on x

How did you get on during the night, any more blood at all?
I never had any bleeding during my first pregnancy either, a miscarriage second time around and hoping it's 3rd time lucky. I did have some spotting yesterday morning, which sent me into a right panic. It seems to have been just a one off though, hopefully it's the same for you. 

I've since been told by a few people that it's completely normal to bleed during your second pregnancy, even if you didn't the first time around. Apparently it's because the cervix never closes fully again after having given birth, so any tiny bit of blood that there is (implantation, stretching etc) can come out now where as with our first pregnancy it was much harder due to the cervix being closed. It seems pretty much everyone bleeds at some point, it's just more noticeable for us now. 

Hope you're ok


----------



## Jocr

leoniebabey said:


> think i'll go to a and e in the morning cause it was more than a few spots and would rather be safe even though im going to feel such a div if theres nothing wrong lol i hate making a fuss over nothing. few cramps here and there but no more than i've been getting anyway.




princess_1991 said:


> It's not dripping (sorry tmi) but it's there everytime I wipe and it's bright red but looks a little watered down :cry:


Ladies how are you both doing today? I hope everything is allright and the bleeding has settled down. Have you gone to A&E or anything?

AFM - had a horrible morning (people with Fur Babies will understand this) My boy Pan went to the vet last night as was having trouble weeing, still problem today - can be really serious if nothing happens within 24hrs - anyway cut a long storey short he has had to stay in the vets today and maybe for a few days. When I left I just absolutely broke down and was hyperventalationg. So not only am I worried sick about pan am now concerned re stress levels and baby! Bloody hell it doesnt get any easier does it. I know some people will think its just a cat (as work collegues do) but he is my sidekick and he adores me . I just know hes stressing being away from me at the vets. :cry:


----------



## Incubus

:hugs: to ladies with bleeding, hope things are better this morning. 



Jocr said:


> Ladies how are you both doing today? I hope everything is allright and the bleeding has settled down. Have you gone to A&E or anything?
> 
> AFM - had a horrible morning (people with Fur Babies will understand this) My boy Pan went to the vet last night as was having trouble weeing, still problem today - can be really serious if nothing happens within 24hrs - anyway cut a long storey short he has had to stay in the vets today and maybe for a few days. When I left I just absolutely broke down and was hyperventalationg. So not only am I worried sick about pan am now concerned re stress levels and baby! Bloody hell it doesnt get any easier does it. I know some people will think its just a cat (as work collegues do) but he is my sidekick and he adores me . I just know hes stressing being away from me at the vets. :cry:

:hugs:

I'm guessing he has cystitis, poor boy, its horrible watching them trying to pee, Tabitha got so distressed when she had it but I know its worse for boys with the crystals getting stuck. The medication works very fast especially the pain relief, hope he gets better soon. 

I'm sure baby will be fine, I've read before that it can only cause problems if your under constant stress for a long time.


----------



## Jaymes

Jocr said:


> AFM - had a horrible morning (people with Fur Babies will understand this) My boy Pan went to the vet last night as was having trouble weeing, still problem today - can be really serious if nothing happens within 24hrs - anyway cut a long storey short he has had to stay in the vets today and maybe for a few days. When I left I just absolutely broke down and was hyperventalationg. So not only am I worried sick about pan am now concerned re stress levels and baby! Bloody hell it doesnt get any easier does it. I know some people will think its just a cat (as work collegues do) but he is my sidekick and he adores me . I just know hes stressing being away from me at the vets. :cry:

I understand how hard it is! Just take into consideration people who have kids while pregnant. Now that can be stressful! LOL, your bubs will be fine, relax. I hope your kitty is feeling much better today. 



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Love all the pics!!! 2nd u/s in the morning! Anxious to see if baby B has progressed or not.

Fxd! I am [-o&lt; for baby b! [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## PG5K

Morning ladies, i really hope everyone who has had a bleeding scare is ok :hugs: Ive been through it to and it is such a horrible time.

Jocr - It must be hard leaving him there but at least you know he is in safe hands and getting the treatment he needs. I remember how worried i was when my cat couldnt stop sneezing. Just ignore anyone who says they are 'just a pet' because they are always part of the family. 

AFM - I am a lot less sick today. I think having a day off work sleeping helped a lot. I am still pretty nauseous but it is back to a level i can cope with now. 
We went to see some friends last night and it was so nice to be speaking to them about everything thats happened with the pregnancy so far and for it to seem like a normal conversation. She is only 2 weeks off her EDD now so we took a little pressie round for the baby.


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi Ladies,

Hope every one is doing ok?

I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear you didn't get the news you wanted with regards to twin B. I can't quite imagine what a mix of emotions that must be for you right now.


----------



## Jaymes

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.

Oh, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine.


----------



## Feb4th2011

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.

Hey hun, I hope you are doing okay... I cant imagine what a tough apt that would have been. Sending you lots of good thoughts :flow:


----------



## AlannaB

Jocr said:


> AFM - had a horrible morning (people with Fur Babies will understand this) My boy Pan went to the vet last night as was having trouble weeing, still problem today - can be really serious if nothing happens within 24hrs - anyway cut a long storey short he has had to stay in the vets today and maybe for a few days. When I left I just absolutely broke down and was hyperventalationg. So not only am I worried sick about pan am now concerned re stress levels and baby! Bloody hell it doesnt get any easier does it. I know some people will think its just a cat (as work collegues do) but he is my sidekick and he adores me . I just know hes stressing being away from me at the vets. :cry:

I don't understand people who say it's just a cat. It's a living creature you promised to take care of. My male cat had a urinary blockage and it was almost too late when I took him to the pet ER. (He'd been hiding from me, and when I dragged him out from under the bed he just went limp in my arms-- it was the most terrifying thing ever.) He had to spend the next 2 days at the vet. I was so upset. I hope your kitty gets better soon!


----------



## lillichloe

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Love all the pics!!! 2nd u/s in the morning! Anxious to see if baby B has progressed or not.

good luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry lucysmommy- what a hard mix of news to face. :hugs:

In regards to the cat. It's a very hard thing to deal with when a pet gets sick. I think other ppl who say its just a cat think it's not as severe as a human being ill. Some don't see how they become a member of your family and it's as if someone very close to you got sick. Good luck.


----------



## lillichloe

Jocr said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> think i'll go to a and e in the morning cause it was more than a few spots and would rather be safe even though im going to feel such a div if theres nothing wrong lol i hate making a fuss over nothing. few cramps here and there but no more than i've been getting anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> It's not dripping (sorry tmi) but it's there everytime I wipe and it's bright red but looks a little watered down :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ladies how are you both doing today? I hope everything is allright and the bleeding has settled down. Have you gone to A&E or anything?
> 
> AFM - had a horrible morning (people with Fur Babies will understand this) My boy Pan went to the vet last night as was having trouble weeing, still problem today - can be really serious if nothing happens within 24hrs - anyway cut a long storey short he has had to stay in the vets today and maybe for a few days. When I left I just absolutely broke down and was hyperventalationg. So not only am I worried sick about pan am now concerned re stress levels and baby! Bloody hell it doesnt get any easier does it. I know some people will think its just a cat (as work collegues do) but he is my sidekick and he adores me . I just know hes stressing being away from me at the vets. :cry:Click to expand...

Awwwe certainly hope you fur baby recovers. I have two fur babies both dogs and they are certainly a part of our family our bigger dog last year had an accident and ended up needing $3000 surgery. My extended family thought it was a waste but it was worth it to us.


----------



## Jocr

Thanks Ladies - Nice to know its not just me that places soooo much importance on my animals.
Its leaving him at the vets that is tearing me apart as I know he will be stressed - im probably worse then him! :wacko::cry:
I just hope that he has a wee in the next hour as if not they are going to keep him in and I just cant bear the thought.
Stress and hunger makes my MS flare up so the whole day I have been feeling crap with the stress of it all.
Thanks again ladies xxx



AlannaB said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> AFM - had a horrible morning (people with Fur Babies will understand this) My boy Pan went to the vet last night as was having trouble weeing, still problem today - can be really serious if nothing happens within 24hrs - anyway cut a long storey short he has had to stay in the vets today and maybe for a few days. When I left I just absolutely broke down and was hyperventalationg. So not only am I worried sick about pan am now concerned re stress levels and baby! Bloody hell it doesnt get any easier does it. I know some people will think its just a cat (as work collegues do) but he is my sidekick and he adores me . I just know hes stressing being away from me at the vets. :cry:
> 
> I don't understand people who say it's just a cat. It's a living creature you promised to take care of. My male cat had a urinary blockage and it was almost too late when I took him to the pet ER. (He'd been hiding from me, and when I dragged him out from under the bed he just went limp in my arms-- it was the most terrifying thing ever.) He had to spend the next 2 days at the vet. I was so upset. I hope your kitty gets better soon!Click to expand...


----------



## Jocr

That must have been a really difficult appoinment for you both. BIG :hugs:



lucysmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.


----------



## AlannaB

lucysmummy said:


> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.

Awww... good luck with baby 1! That must be a conflicting situation to be in. :-(


----------



## AlannaB

Got a call from my doctor. I have another ultrasound in 9 days to make sure there's progress. Start growing and get that heart beating, tadpole! I am surprisingly not too stressed. I guess there's nothing I can do but keep doing what I've been doing and hope it hasn't stopped growing. 

The doctor also said there is a small blood clot to the left of the sac and that's probably why I had the spotting two weeks ago. I might have more. (I haven't had any since that one day though.)

It is sort of frustrating. Why couldn't it just be big and normal? :nope:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucysmummy, sorry to hear about baby B :cry: so sad, I hope you take some comfort in that baby A is growing nicely x

AlanaB, hope you'll be ok x


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, sorry to hear about baby B Lucysmom. That's such a tough situation and my heart breaks for you. I'm hoping the ladies with bleeding are doing okay. I've never experienced that and can't imagine what you're going through. My fingers are crossed everything progresses as it should and your little beans are growing nicely.

AFM, hormones are wreaking havoc on my body right now. I'm an emotional basket case and am tired all the time. I'm sure I'd stay in bed all day if I didn't have my daughter to take care of. The only other symptoms I'm experiencing are occasional spots (my skin seems to be oily lately) tender breasts and mild cramping every now and then. I don't see my GP for another 3 weeks and we plan on telling the rest of our family before then. I'd hoped to wait to hear a heartbeat first but the way my middle is expanding I'm sure everyone will be able to tell if I wait another 3 weeks. 

Anyway, I enjoy reading about how everyone else is doing. Life's not all that exciting in our little world so I don't write very often but do try to keep up on how everyone's doing.


----------



## Erised

I've been spotting free today, feeling a lot more comfortable again now. 
I'm finding it harder and harder to eat. I had a small bowl of cereal for breakfast, a bowl of noodles for lunch and half a bowl of cereal for dinner. Snack wise I've had 1 creme egg, that's all I've managed to eat today and even that was a struggle. 

I've started to feel a little bit sick today, I'm also incredibly tired. I actually fell asleep on the sofa this afternoon, while Eleanor was running around and kept hitting me shouting 'wake up mummy!'. I've also cramped a fair bit today, but I'm pretty sure it's just stretching as it only happens when my bladder is quite full.


----------



## Lucky7s

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.

Thinking of you.. so sorry Lucysmummy.

Hope everyone's ok today.. been a sad day for me as my good friends father passed today. I'm trying to not be so emotional but I can't stop.
On top of it my mother told one of our family friends that I can't stand about us being pregnant and I got so raving mad at her. Now I have to call to apologize for going overboard mad on her. I told her specifically not to tell anyone yet, I just feel like she doesn't care what I say or think. very frustrating.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

All the ladies struggling with ms, I feel for ya. Today has been a barfing day for me, plus I'm getting odd cramps again, not painful I'm just really aware of them. I wish I could eat as I feel starving, but I don't want it to come back up again.

Lucky7s - sorry about your friends father. As for your mom telling, she should have respectful as its not her news it's yours! I wouldn't apologise, let her call and apologise to you for being untrustworthy.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.

I'm so sorry hon. We just found out today that our twin never progressed either. :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

One baby measuring 7 weeks! Baby B did not progress and the sac looked empty. Bittersweet for sure. I won't go back until March 14th. Grow baby grow!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

lilosmom-I'm exhausted as well and aside from emotional, I'm short-fused and mean! LOL


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry iluvbabies, take care of that single munchkin in there! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry to hear your news too ILuvBabies200



I wonder if these early scan sometimes cause more worry than good??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sorry iluvbabies, take care of that single munchkin in there! :hugs:

Thank you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs.B. said:


> Sorry to hear your news too ILuvBabies200
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these early scan sometimes cause more worry than good??

Actually all the worrying about betas doubling was worse!!


----------



## leoniebabey

Oh ladies I've had such a hurrendoes day! Not going into the ins and outs cause I'll get all upset again. Went to a+e they didn't really say much took some bloods and bp ect, got a scan booked for in the morning so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Feb4th2011

leoniebabey said:


> Oh ladies I've had such a hurrendoes day! Not going into the ins and outs cause I'll get all upset again. Went to a+e they didn't really say much took some bloods and bp ect, got a scan booked for in the morning so I'll let you know how it goes.

I hope everything works out hun, please update us with how ur doing. :flow:


----------



## Mrs.B.

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your news too ILuvBabies200
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these early scan sometimes cause more worry than good??
> 
> Actually all the worrying about betas doubling was worse!!Click to expand...

I don't know what that means :blush: 

I just meant that if I had a multiple that my body reabsorbed like I've heard can happen, I probably wouldn't even know once I got to my scan at 12 + weeks so there wouldn't be any heartache you know? I didn't/don't mean it nasty. It must be truely awful for you all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

leoniebabey said:


> Oh ladies I've had such a hurrendoes day! Not going into the ins and outs cause I'll get all upset again. Went to a+e they didn't really say much took some bloods and bp ect, got a scan booked for in the morning so I'll let you know how it goes.

:hugs: to you


----------



## lillichloe

Hopeful42nd said:


> All the ladies struggling with ms, I feel for ya. Today has been a barfing day for me, plus I'm getting odd cramps again, not painful I'm just really aware of them. I wish I could eat as I feel starving, but I don't want it to come back up again.
> 
> Lucky7s - sorry about your friends father. As for your mom telling, she should have respectful as its not her news it's yours! I wouldn't apologise, let her call and apologise to you for being untrustworthy.

I have been having the same struggle. I've lost 7lbs so far. makes me a little worried. Not that I don't have plenty extra to spare, but I know pregnancy isnt the time to be loosing weight. I ve found pudding today. it feels good in my tummy. It even isnt horrible when it comes back up. I usually am able to eat some dinner. what a crap diet I know. I usually only physically get sick 2-3 times a day but am pretty much queesy all the time. I hope you get some relief.


----------



## lillichloe

Lucky7s said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.
> 
> Thinking of you.. so sorry Lucysmummy.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok today.. been a sad day for me as my good friends father passed today. I'm trying to not be so emotional but I can't stop.
> On top of it my mother told one of our family friends that I can't stand about us being pregnant and I got so raving mad at her. Now I have to call to apologize for going overboard mad on her. I told her specifically not to tell anyone yet, I just feel like she doesn't care what I say or think. very frustrating.Click to expand...

:hugs: I know how you feel. I told my parents right away buy said we didnt want anyone else to know untill we see/hear a heartbeat. long story short everyone knows. Its frustrating


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hope everyone is ok. Leoniebaby - thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs: i hope the scan goes well tomorrow. I know its easier said than done but try to stay positive for your little bean.

Is anyone else starting to show already? I'm only 8+1 but my abdomen has expanded rapidly in the past 2 weeks. Here are some piccies. I was 6 weeks in the first and 8 weeks in the second....

My DH is convinced theres going to be more than one in there as my stomach is usually so flat. My first scan isn't until 4 weeks time. What do you all think?......
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10









8 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Have you put on weight? Or is it just like belly bloat. I'm showing a little but not much diff. That is a big change in two weeks for you. Hmm


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't feel like i've put weight on to be honest. My tummy is rock hard when i feel it too. I'm guessing its fluid retention more than anything as i know my uterus won't grow out of my pelvis until 12 weeks. It does make me wonder whether i could in fact be a bit further on. I think my last period was a normal one :shrug:

x


----------



## annabelle29

I'm so sorry about your baby Bs, Iluvbabies and Lucysmummy! :hugs: That would be strange to feel happy and sad at the same time. Hopefully your baby As progress perfectly and all is well with them. 

Hope everything goes okay for you Leonie! :hugs:

Sorry for all the ladies that have been bleeding. I had no idea how common it was until it happened to me and I researched more about it. Good luck to you all!

2 days until my ultrasound. I'll try to post a pic of it when I'm done. Hopefully all is well with my pumpkin and he/she is growing like crazy.


----------



## annabelle29

BabyBumpHope said:


> I don't feel like i've put weight on to be honest. My tummy is rock hard when i feel it too. I'm guessing its fluid retention more than anything as i know my uterus won't grow out of my pelvis until 12 weeks. It does make me wonder whether i could in fact be a bit further on. I think my last period was a normal one :shrug:
> 
> x

You've definitely popped! It's a cute little belly. :winkwink: It'll be interesting to see if there's more than one in there. Some people just retain fluids more than others and some show quicker, so it's hard to say what yours is.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

BabyBumpHope said:


> I don't feel like i've put weight on to be honest. My tummy is rock hard when i feel it too. I'm guessing its fluid retention more than anything as i know my uterus won't grow out of my pelvis until 12 weeks. It does make me wonder whether i could in fact be a bit further on. I think my last period was a normal one :shrug:
> 
> x

I'd guess fluid retention too. You are a smaller person so you'll show fast. That would be crazy if it were more than one.


----------



## PG5K

Wow, that is a good bump...I wish I had one. :) 


I'm really sorry for all the ladies who are going through a hard time :hugs: Thinking of you all.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely bump pics!


----------



## lazybum09

hi ladies, huge hugs to the ladies going through a difficult time. im feeling extremely nauseous and tired had to take a day off work yesterday as i had been sick through the night . x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs.B. said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your news too ILuvBabies200
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these early scan sometimes cause more worry than good??
> 
> Actually all the worrying about betas doubling was worse!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what that means :blush:
> 
> I just meant that if I had a multiple that my body reabsorbed like I've heard can happen, I probably wouldn't even know once I got to my scan at 12 + weeks so there wouldn't be any heartache you know? I didn't/don't mean it nasty. It must be truely awful for you all :hugs:Click to expand...

The betas are the blood tests to see if the numbers double every 48 hours. I sat by the phone with a stomach ache all 4 times! Yea most people don't know they had a twin if they get scanned later.


----------



## Alandsa

Thinking of you Leonie x

As for the bump - yeah my tum went like that last cycle but it was bloating. Shortly after my MC it was gone! I do have a tendency for water retention / bloating anyway but I was surprised lol


----------



## Lucky7s

BabyBumpHope said:


> I don't feel like i've put weight on to be honest. My tummy is rock hard when i feel it too. I'm guessing its fluid retention more than anything as i know my uterus won't grow out of my pelvis until 12 weeks. It does make me wonder whether i could in fact be a bit further on. I think my last period was a normal one :shrug:
> 
> x

Could be bloat.. or 2 or more babies! lol 
I'm bloated.. I had a stomach to begin with.. and now I can't stick it in.. it just hangs out.. so I can't really tell if it's baby belly or not. it's all fat.. :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have a question for you ladies. I got sick again, it was what I ate earlier, totally identifiable, but the last few heaves had small amounts of bright red blood in it(sorry tmi) it was not the nicest as lacking liquid and puking up solids forcefully isn't to comfortable. I searched and it seems it can be common if you've thrown up a few times to have GI irritation and small blood streaking from it. I know it was only a little and it's probably nothing, but blood coming from anywhere can be freaky.
Anyone had this? My entire GI tract is on fire with heartburn now too. O. The bright side I'm not nauseated for the moment.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hopeful42nd said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I got sick again, it was what I ate earlier, totally identifiable, but the last few heaves had small amounts of bright red blood in it(sorry tmi) it was not the nicest as lacking liquid and puking up solids forcefully isn't to comfortable. I searched and it seems it can be common if you've thrown up a few times to have GI irritation and small blood streaking from it. I know it was only a little and it's probably nothing, but blood coming from anywhere can be freaky.
> Anyone had this? My entire GI tract is on fire with heartburn now too. O. The bright side I'm not nauseated for the moment.

Ouch! That sounds painful!!! I think I would call my doctor just to see what they say. Hope you don't have anymore of it!


----------



## lovin_it

EDD October 1st!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

lazybum09 said:


> hi ladies, huge hugs to the ladies going through a difficult time. im feeling extremely nauseous and tired had to take a day off work yesterday as i had been sick through the night . x




Hopeful42nd said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I got sick again, it was what I ate earlier, totally identifiable, but the last few heaves had small amounts of bright red blood in it(sorry tmi) it was not the nicest as lacking liquid and puking up solids forcefully isn't to comfortable. I searched and it seems it can be common if you've thrown up a few times to have GI irritation and small blood streaking from it. I know it was only a little and it's probably nothing, but blood coming from anywhere can be freaky.
> Anyone had this? My entire GI tract is on fire with heartburn now too. O. The bright side I'm not nauseated for the moment.


Hey! Im a nurse and according to my knowledge n training if its red blood its nothing to worry about (unless its heaps!) and its only really scary if its black or dark brown blood as it means its from deep in the gi tract.. red blood most likely means the throat or oesophagus just from the trauma of vomiting repeatedly.. hth!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks :) I figured that but it just feels so much better to have it validated! So I am still so icky I am hitting the hay now, and much less worried than I would have been :)
Thanks again!


----------



## shelleyanddan

I feel the same hun... soooooo nauseous bit haven't vomited... dry heaving occasionally... its horrid!! :(


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies, 
Just a quick update - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!! 
I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home. 
My MS is alot better and I'm only slightly nauseous here and there. I also got a nosebleed the other night - and I've never had one before. 
It's starting to feel more real!!
 



Attached Files:







Noname.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shelleyanddan

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just a quick update - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!!
> I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home.
> My MS is alot better and I'm only slightly nauseous here and there. I also got a nosebleed the other night - and I've never had one before.
> It's starting to feel more real!!



Thats fantastic news Mrs dutch!! :) so happy for you :hugs: wow 13mm sounds so tiny but so big at the same time!! :) when can u hear heart beat with doppler??


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

shelleyanddan said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Just a quick update - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!!
> I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home.
> My MS is alot better and I'm only slightly nauseous here and there. I also got a nosebleed the other night - and I've never had one before.
> It's starting to feel more real!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic news Mrs dutch!! :) so happy for you :hugs: wow 13mm sounds so tiny but so big at the same time!! :) when can u hear heart beat with doppler??Click to expand...

You're supposed to be able to hear it anytime between 8-12 weeks. I'm hoping since the HB was so strong, I'll be able to hear it soon. I ordered it online, so I'll update once it arrives :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just a quick update - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!!
> I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home.
> My MS is alot better and I'm only slightly nauseous here and there. I also got a nosebleed the other night - and I've never had one before.
> It's starting to feel more real!!

Congrats! Was your u/s transvag or on the belly? Does the doppler hear through the belly?


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

sunshine1217 said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Just a quick update - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!!
> I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home.
> My MS is alot better and I'm only slightly nauseous here and there. I also got a nosebleed the other night - and I've never had one before.
> It's starting to feel more real!!
> 
> Congrats! Was your u/s transvag or on the belly? Does the doppler hear through the belly?Click to expand...

They did both, they were able to see everything on the belly including the heartbeat but the transvag is better and more accurate for measuring the size. The doppler is through the belly - so since they could see the HB through the belly I'm hoping it will pick it up soon too.


----------



## AshleyLK

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just a quick update - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!!
> I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home.
> My MS is alot better and I'm only slightly nauseous here and there. I also got a nosebleed the other night - and I've never had one before.
> It's starting to feel more real!!

Wonderful news about your ultrasound! Also we have the same EDD, and I also ordered a fetal Doppler today, the Sonoline B. had lots of good reviews:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

ILuvBabies200 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.
> 
> I'm so sorry hon. We just found out today that our twin never progressed either. :nope:Click to expand...

LucysMummy & ILuv Babies - so sorry for both of you for the loss of Baby B.

I hope everything progresses well with the healthy bubba. x


----------



## Miss Broody

I know having a first early scan is supposed to be reassuring and it was for a coupl eof hours after we had it! But now every time i get any pain in my stomach or i feel wet (Sorry TMI) i have to go check its not blood. 

I havent had any bleeding yet or anything but for some reason i have this new real paranoia that the baby isnt going to make it since the scan!! 

My worst worst nightmare would be getting to the 12 week scan and finding out the baby died weeks before and we didnt know!! :-( 

Is anyone else still getting odd painful twinges in their abdomen?


----------



## Miss Broody

I have just realised that my AF would have been due in the last couple of days, which is when i have had a few cramps etc, is this likely to be related??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay Dutch! X


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Miss Broody-Thank you and hugs! I hate the not knowing part.

Mrs. Dutch-Awesome pic!!!


----------



## lucysmummy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.
> 
> I'm so sorry hon. We just found out today that our twin never progressed either. :nope:Click to expand...

Really strange feeling isnt it?

I think the worse thing is I had absolutely no signs at all so I worry that I wouldnt know if the same happened to baby 1

Hope your ok?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

lucysmummy said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope every one is doing ok?
> 
> I had another scan today and twin 1 was measuring perfect and was even wiggling its little arm stump at me but unfortunately twin 2 had stopped growing a week or so ago and the nurse said it would just reabsorb and it was quite a common thing, sad thing was they didnt even look for a heart beat they just said it happens.
> Its a strange feeling being happy to see one healthy baby but then sad cos the other isnt there.
> 
> I'm so sorry hon. We just found out today that our twin never progressed either. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Really strange feeling isnt it?
> 
> I think the worse thing is I had absolutely no signs at all so I worry that I wouldnt know if the same happened to baby 1
> 
> Hope your ok?Click to expand...

I hear ya!! I was just looking over the billing I got today when I was there and I saw that they charged me double for the u/s last week due to a twin pregnancy. Then today that baby is gone. Made me sad all over again. And I just hope our other little ones push forward!!!


----------



## lucysmummy

Iluvbabies - I spoke to the registrar today who dealt with my case yesterday cos I spent the whole night worrying and he said he was happy with the growth of the baby and it looked healthy and if I hadnt have had a early scan due to my treatment then I would never have known and that it is more common than realised.
So I am going to look at the positives and just try and be happy so I give this baby the best chance otherwise its just not fair on it.
I guess things happen for a reason and we will just never know why.

Although I wouldnt wish this on anyone it is nice to have someone who understands


----------



## Miss Broody

Sure enough after posting this morning i had horrendous back and shoulder pain start, i am not talking a sore back i am talking unbearable pain. I have to go to the GP at 11.30, and i know its a sign of eptopic but i had a scan and the baby was in the uterus so surely it cannot be anything like that?!?!

I am hoping it is something unrelated to bubba, but it just hurts so much!!!! x


----------



## Incubus

On the train going to visit my parents, so nervous about telling them :haha:


----------



## Jocr

Hi all

Im in a bit of pain over my tummy and sides area - im unsure if its to do with baby or more likely TMI alert - Constipation?
I have jabbing pains for the last hour darting about (a bit less when I stretch or sit up really straight). I have only had this since I went to the loo for a poo and as usual at the moment dont feel like its all out.
Anyone else had this?
Should I worry and see someone ?
I was seriously stressed yesterday so just a bit worried.
x


----------



## leoniebabey

Hi ladies, had my scan this morning everything was perfect, saw the hb so all is well! Got put forward a day too so now due the 2nd! And I got a pic which I'll show off later on as I'm on my phone atm! :) feeling very relived. Also have my midwife appointment this afternoon. Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Lisa40

Ah thats great Leonie, :yipee: I'm having a paranoid day & so have booked a private scan for this evening, hope I get some good news too :thumbup:

:dust:

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

leoniebabey said:


> Hi ladies, had my scan this morning everything was perfect, saw the hb so all is well! Got put forward a day too so now due the 2nd! And I got a pic which I'll show off later on as I'm on my phone atm! :) feeling very relived. Also have my midwife appointment this afternoon. Hope everyone else is well x

Yeah - great news!! Glad the scan went well!!

Ladies apparently i have a trapped nerve in my upper back/shoulder and of course cant have much for the pain!


----------



## lazybum09

great news leonie baby! miss broody hope your pain eases soon, would a hot water bottle help? feeling a bit better today ms wise so am off to work,


----------



## babyonbrain

Omg.....up till now i have been able to manage these hormones and mood swings. But today i want to just scream and yell!!! These hormones finally got to me and now i should come with a warning lable or be banned from human contact until further notice!! I hate feeling so labile and out of control!


----------



## Alandsa

awww yey leoniebabey!!! :D im so pleased for you! looking forward to seeing the pic :D


----------



## Jocr

Its ok panic over for me - I brought some Windeze and a couple of hours later feel much better...phew:thumbup:



Jocr said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im in a bit of pain over my tummy and sides area - im unsure if its to do with baby or more likely TMI alert - Constipation?
> I have jabbing pains for the last hour darting about (a bit less when I stretch or sit up really straight). I have only had this since I went to the loo for a poo and as usual at the moment dont feel like its all out.
> Anyone else had this?
> Should I worry and see someone ?
> I was seriously stressed yesterday so just a bit worried.
> x


----------



## Jocr

Will this be your first scan?
Enjoy x


Lisa40 said:


> Ah thats great Leonie, :yipee: I'm having a paranoid day & so have booked a private scan for this evening, hope I get some good news too :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx


----------



## lillichloe

Hopeful42nd said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I got sick again, it was what I ate earlier, totally identifiable, but the last few heaves had small amounts of bright red blood in it(sorry tmi) it was not the nicest as lacking liquid and puking up solids forcefully isn't to comfortable. I searched and it seems it can be common if you've thrown up a few times to have GI irritation and small blood streaking from it. I know it was only a little and it's probably nothing, but blood coming from anywhere can be freaky.
> Anyone had this? My entire GI tract is on fire with heartburn now too. O. The bright side I'm not nauseated for the moment.

I would call the doctor. maybe they can give you vitamin b shots to help with the nausea.


----------



## leoniebabey

Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)
 



Attached Files:







baba.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 3outnumbered

so angry, sitting at a petrol station this morning, and a 4x4 reversed straight into the front of my car, me and my LO are ok, and the hospital said that unless i bleed not to come in!!! 

OMG, what is wrong with some people, no patience!

i think what saved me from getting hurt was that i was looking down getting my purse out and did not see him reverse into me so my body was relaxed not tense. (i know they say that, think it must be true).

now of course really worried about baby!! midwives assured me that it is nestled deep inside. (thats nice but i am the one pregnant not them)!!!

so my car is being written off and his car has not a scratch!!!!

NICE!:nope:


----------



## twokiddos

leoniebabey said:


> Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)

Beautiful scan!!!!! What a huge relief it is when you finally get to see the baby growing nicely! Congrats to you!


----------



## Alandsa

leoniebabey said:


> Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)

wow what a fantastic pic! LO looks huge :D i can see little arms and legs im sure awww!


----------



## leoniebabey

Alandsa said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)
> 
> wow what a fantastic pic! LO looks huge :D i can see little arms and legs im sure awww!Click to expand...

Thanks, i think it kinda resembles a gummy bear lol! i think it'll take after it's big brother cause he was big especially on the 20w scan!


----------



## Alandsa

leoniebabey said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)
> 
> wow what a fantastic pic! LO looks huge :D i can see little arms and legs im sure awww!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i think it kinda resembles a gummy bear lol! i think it'll take after it's big brother cause he was big especially on the 20w scan!Click to expand...

hehe yes you're right it .... (i actually just automatically wrote HE!!) ... does resemble a gummie bear :D how exciting!


----------



## leoniebabey

i actually said that to the lady she must have thought i was mad LOL! It's kinda sunk in now that i've saw it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

lillichloe said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I got sick again, it was what I ate earlier, totally identifiable, but the last few heaves had small amounts of bright red blood in it(sorry tmi) it was not the nicest as lacking liquid and puking up solids forcefully isn't to comfortable. I searched and it seems it can be common if you've thrown up a few times to have GI irritation and small blood streaking from it. I know it was only a little and it's probably nothing, but blood coming from anywhere can be freaky.
> Anyone had this? My entire GI tract is on fire with heartburn now too. O. The bright side I'm not nauseated for the moment.
> 
> I would call the doctor. maybe they can give you vitamin b shots to help with the nausea.Click to expand...

I called the helpline and they seem to think its no biggie. It's just from rather forceful vomiting.
I don't think I'm ready to conceede to meds yet, it's only the fourth day I've felt like that. I have to worry as I'm pregnant and BFing so more of us are affected. I'm going to just try to be strong and if it affects me getting nutrients for them I will def go in for something.
Thanks for the concern :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3outnumbered said:


> so angry, sitting at a petrol station this morning, and a 4x4 reversed straight into the front of my car, me and my LO are ok, and the hospital said that unless i bleed not to come in!!!
> 
> OMG, what is wrong with some people, no patience!
> 
> i think what saved me from getting hurt was that i was looking down getting my purse out and did not see him reverse into me so my body was relaxed not tense. (i know they say that, think it must be true).
> 
> now of course really worried about baby!! midwives assured me that it is nestled deep inside. (thats nice but i am the one pregnant not them)!!!
> 
> so my car is being written off and his car has not a scratch!!!!
> 
> NICE!:nope:

What an idiot, how'd he miss seeing a car parked at the pump? Glad you seem okay. We're the other kids with you?
Hospital staff can be so insensitive until they actually classify it as a baby, otherwise oh well. Makes me mad. Sorry you have to go through this :hugs:


Nice ultrasound pic :)


----------



## annabelle29

Miss Broody said:


> I have just realised that my AF would have been due in the last couple of days, which is when i have had a few cramps etc, is this likely to be related??

AF would've been due when you're 8 weeks? Did you have crazy long cycles or something? I doubt it's related at all. Your uterus is just stretching and growing. I still have the aches and semi painful twinges. I read somewhere that by 8 weeks, our uterus' have doubled in size. That would explain a lot!!! :flower:


----------



## Jenba

leoniebabey said:


> Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)

Thats amazing!! Its made me realise that my lil one looks like this as we are the same stage! Its so surreal :)


----------



## AlannaB

annabelle29 said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> I have just realised that my AF would have been due in the last couple of days, which is when i have had a few cramps etc, is this likely to be related??
> 
> AF would've been due when you're 8 weeks? Did you have crazy long cycles or something?Click to expand...

Shouldn't everyone's AF who is on the "average" 28 day cycle be due around 8 weeks? :shrug: I think mine would've been due yesterday?


----------



## annabelle29

AlannaB said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> I have just realised that my AF would have been due in the last couple of days, which is when i have had a few cramps etc, is this likely to be related??
> 
> AF would've been due when you're 8 weeks? Did you have crazy long cycles or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't everyone's AF who is on the "average" 28 day cycle be due around 8 weeks? :shrug: I think mine would've been due yesterday?Click to expand...

Well, mine was due about 4 days after I found out I was pg, so it would be 2 cycles of AF by now (or close to now). Is that what you mean? Maybe I'm reading it wrong. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

So today I got my blue folder seems real! Its not the scan, but its a step toward it 

I was weighed, to my relief I haven't put on any weight since Sept (the last time I was weighed at docs) even though it feel like I have... I think I need new batteries in my scales as they are over-weighing me loads compared to the doctors ones! I'm going to believe theirs are correct

I have opted in for all the blood checks, the abnormality scan and downs testing. I just don't see why not to do it if the technology is there. I was so emotional whilst she explained the chances of things going wrong, that I cried but its just a massive wave of reality and it scared me. She remembered my sister from her loss at 21 weeks and the Spinal Dysplacia, so she completely understood.

I have to see the obstetrician sometime, but the midwife reckons I will only have to see them once to be dismissed back to the midwife, I can't remember why? I think its my weight. 

Can't wait for my letter with my scan date now! Eeeek 


Leonie - glad all is ok :)


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i got my blue book today aswell! have also opted to get the scan & test. 
had a right faf on with her taking my blood they tried 3 times! feel like a human pin cushion! Quite pleased i have a different midwife to last time as i wasn't overly keen on her she was a bit of a lazy mare so glad that this one seems nice plus she specialises in young people and runs her clinic alongside the young parent group i already attend so will be handy for me.


----------



## AlannaB

annabelle29 said:


> AlannaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> I have just realised that my AF would have been due in the last couple of days, which is when i have had a few cramps etc, is this likely to be related??
> 
> AF would've been due when you're 8 weeks? Did you have crazy long cycles or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't everyone's AF who is on the "average" 28 day cycle be due around 8 weeks? :shrug: I think mine would've been due yesterday?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, mine was due about 4 days after I found out I was pg, so it would be 2 cycles of AF by now (or close to now). Is that what you mean? Maybe I'm reading it wrong. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes! Oh, that's what I meant. That your AF would usually be due, the second one after you got pregnant. Haha


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi,

Has anyone got a consultation app at the hospital ante natal clinic after their 12 week scan?


----------



## Remlap

i had my booking app with midwife on friday. i was that dehydrated my vein collapsed as soon as she put the needle in my arm! eventually she go blood out the other arm but was concerned i had no water.... good old morning sickness hey! 

we arent having the downs test because we wouldnt have the next test on from it incase of miscarriage so no point stressing if its a high ratio on first test and we wouldnt abort the pregnancy anyway. my aunt has downs (apparently it wont increase my risk of having a baby with downs) so id know what to expect and have an idea of how to deal anyway. 

midwife seemed nice if a little dozy! does all seem real now...


----------



## 3outnumbered

Nurse1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got a consultation app at the hospital ante natal clinic after their 12 week scan?

they normally do one at 16 weeks, do you have yours straight after?
x

:baby:


----------



## Miss Broody

Remlap said:


> i had my booking app with midwife on friday. i was that dehydrated my vein collapsed as soon as she put the needle in my arm! eventually she go blood out the other arm but was concerned i had no water.... good old morning sickness hey!
> 
> we arent having the downs test because we wouldnt have the next test on from it incase of miscarriage so no point stressing if its a high ratio on first test and we wouldnt abort the pregnancy anyway. my aunt has downs (apparently it wont increase my risk of having a baby with downs) so id know what to expect and have an idea of how to deal anyway.
> 
> midwife seemed nice if a little dozy! does all seem real now...

I'm starting to think along these lines about the downs test, i wont do the second test so surely doing the first one will just stress me out!!


----------



## Miss Broody

3outnumbered said:


> so angry, sitting at a petrol station this morning, and a 4x4 reversed straight into the front of my car, me and my LO are ok, and the hospital said that unless i bleed not to come in!!!
> 
> OMG, what is wrong with some people, no patience!
> 
> i think what saved me from getting hurt was that i was looking down getting my purse out and did not see him reverse into me so my body was relaxed not tense. (i know they say that, think it must be true).
> 
> now of course really worried about baby!! midwives assured me that it is nestled deep inside. (thats nice but i am the one pregnant not them)!!!
> 
> so my car is being written off and his car has not a scratch!!!!
> 
> NICE!:nope:

I hope you are ok!! What a moron!!


----------



## Erised

Question for those ladies that aren't having the NT test done, are you planning on getting the triple or quad test done later on? It just seems that all of you seem to focus on Down's syndrome, but what about the other things that *could* be picked up by it? Not least of them being spina bifida. It seems everything else gets lost, and a lot of people aren't even aware the tests are for more than just downs. 

The triple could also show Down Syndrome, Spina Bifida & other neural tube defects, Trisomy 18, Turner Syndrome and quite a lot of other things. 

I personally don't think I would terminate a pregnancy, especially not when it's something so live-able as Down Syndrome. I'd still like to get my risks assessed though, just so I could try and prepare if it's required. I wouldn't get the amniotic test done though, not risking my childs life just to find out.


----------



## Nurse1980

3outnumbered said:


> Nurse1980 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got a consultation app at the hospital ante natal clinic after their 12 week scan?
> 
> they normally do one at 16 weeks, do you have yours straight after?
> x
> 
> :baby:Click to expand...

Hi yes I have mine straight after my 12 week scan. I'm glad though as my booking in app with community midwife was awful yesterday and she couldn't answer any of my questions.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As to scan for abnormality markers along with blood test, I vote yes. Reason is not to do with termination. As ppl jump to that conclusion. It's for preparation as all the different things it picks up require extra specialized care. It's the same reason I like to find out sex of the baby, I prefer to be prepared rather than scrambling around last minute to get what's needed. We have the technology and I intend to use it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> As to scan for abnormality markers along with blood test, I vote yes. Reason is not to do with termination. As ppl jump to that conclusion. It's for preparation as all the different things it picks up require extra specialized care. It's the same reason I like to find out sex of the baby, I prefer to be prepared rather than scrambling around last minute to get what's needed. We have the technology and I intend to use it.

These are my thoughts exactly


----------



## leoniebabey

^ agreed with above!


----------



## Shineystar

Lucky7s said:


> Could be bloat.. or 2 or more babies! lol
> I'm bloated.. I had a stomach to begin with.. and now I can't stick it in.. it just hangs out.. so I can't really tell if it's baby belly or not. it's all fat.. :dohh:

Im the same, my tummy is defo bigger, but its bloat, soft until i push it in a little when its harder...



Miss Broody said:


> I know having a first early scan is supposed to be reassuring and it was for a coupl eof hours after we had it! But now every time i get any pain in my stomach or i feel wet (Sorry TMI) i have to go check its not blood.
> 
> I havent had any bleeding yet or anything but for some reason i have this new real paranoia that the baby isnt going to make it since the scan!!
> 
> My worst worst nightmare would be getting to the 12 week scan and finding out the baby died weeks before and we didnt know!! :-(
> 
> Is anyone else still getting odd painful twinges in their abdomen?

from what to expect when your expecting: 

at 8 weeks pregnant...

Bloating: Those swell pregnancy hormones may cause you to swell as they slow down your metabolism. Try to drink lots of fluid and follow a healthy diet to avoid constipation, which only aggravates your bloated feeling.

Increased vaginal discharge: Yet another bodily fluid introduced to you courtesy of estrogen  leukorrhea, a thin, milky vaginal discharge. (When estrogen increases blood flow to the pelvic area, it stimulates the bodys mucous membranes.) Leukorrhea protects the birth canal from infection by maintaining a healthy balance of bacteria, so dont try to douche or wash it away

and the cramping is to be expected if you imagine whats going on in there :)

hope this helps as i was having the exact same symptoms and this really put my mind at ease


----------



## AlannaB

I hadn't really had horrendous bloating till yesterday. Now I've had it two days running. My stomach was distended so far out, and I'm a skinny person so it looks ridiculous. 

I have been taking a picture every Weds or Thurs and I didn't take it last night because I thought it would be unfair. Haha (Also because I have been alternating between trying not to get my hopes up due to the baby being way smaller than expected on my ultrasound... :-( )


----------



## lillichloe

Leoniebabey- great scan!


----------



## Lucky7s

ugh I've gained 3-4 lbs in the last month. I need to cut back.. and exercise more I only want to gain 20-25 lbs.. I'm already a little over weight to begin with. I was doing so well in the beginning but all these cravings and aversions are killing me.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

leoniebabey said:


> Here's the pic :) 9+2 (hope it works!)

Love it!!! I'll be 9+3 at my next scan and I can't wait!!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Okay so what is a blue book that some of you speak of??

Not sure if I intend to do all the extra testing. There is a high incidence of false positives and I don't know if I can handle the what if's.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all!

So they did a scan today to check on baby, he's fine and still has a lovely heartbeat, the little fatty is now measuring ahead so they've brought my due date forward, he was measuring 8+6 but they put 8+5 on the form :shrug:
I'm now the 6th October, if someone could change it on the front page for me :thumbup:
So relieved tho!
They couldn't see where the bleeding coming from so they've took urine and blood and sent them to the lab and they'll ring me Monday with the results
They also found baby with an abdominal scan so no more internals :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Remlap said:



> i had my booking app with midwife on friday. i was that dehydrated my vein collapsed as soon as she put the needle in my arm! eventually she go blood out the other arm but was concerned i had no water.... good old morning sickness hey!
> 
> we arent having the downs test because we wouldnt have the next test on from it incase of miscarriage so no point stressing if its a high ratio on first test and we wouldnt abort the pregnancy anyway. my aunt has downs (apparently it wont increase my risk of having a baby with downs) so id know what to expect and have an idea of how to deal anyway.
> 
> midwife seemed nice if a little dozy! does all seem real now...

We are opting out as well for the same reason, and also the rate of getting a false positive is alarmingly high!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!

I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!


----------



## sunshine1217

Feb4th2011 said:


> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!

To me, finding out the sex on the u/s will also be a surprise. I'd like to spend some time preparing for the baby. I think either way, it will be a great gift when we are able to see it (both in person and on the screen). Can't wait!


----------



## Feb4th2011

sunshine1217 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!
> 
> To me, finding out the sex on the u/s will also be a surprise. I'd like to spend some time preparing for the baby. I think either way, it will be a great gift when we are able to see it (both in person and on the screen). Can't wait!Click to expand...

:) Like I said I can completely understand why people would:flower: I can't wait to hear about what everyone is having! I guess I'm old school :haha:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Feb4th2011 said:


> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!

Hi! We are choosing to wait until the birth also :) I would love for it to be the way it was in the "old days" where the midwife says "It's a boy!!" or "It's a girl!!"

Your idea of having DH announce it almost made me cry!! (damn hormones!)
I love that idea and I think I will have to adopt it!! :)

This is our first child, and there's a possibility that we will change our minds in between now and then but at the moment I'm really excited for this.. I'm looking forward to having a name for a boy and a name for a girl picked out and not knowing who our baby will be until we finally see him/her :) It's hard to explain why I want this, but as i said, we may well decide to find out down the track!! :) :baby:


----------



## shelleyanddan

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all!
> 
> So they did a scan today to check on baby, he's fine and still has a lovely heartbeat, the little fatty is now measuring ahead so they've brought my due date forward, he was measuring 8+6 but they put 8+5 on the form :shrug:
> I'm now the 6th October, if someone could change it on the front page for me :thumbup:
> So relieved tho!
> They couldn't see where the bleeding coming from so they've took urine and blood and sent them to the lab and they'll ring me Monday with the results
> They also found baby with an abdominal scan so no more internals :happydance:



Hi princess! That's fantastic news, so happy to hear that :) I bet it was a big scare to experience bleeding.. I really admire you ladies who have been through it and stayed strong..

:hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

Shineystar said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Could be bloat.. or 2 or more babies! lol
> I'm bloated.. I had a stomach to begin with.. and now I can't stick it in.. it just hangs out.. so I can't really tell if it's baby belly or not. it's all fat.. :dohh:
> 
> Im the same, my tummy is defo bigger, but its bloat, soft until i push it in a little when its harder...
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> I know having a first early scan is supposed to be reassuring and it was for a coupl eof hours after we had it! But now every time i get any pain in my stomach or i feel wet (Sorry TMI) i have to go check its not blood.
> 
> I havent had any bleeding yet or anything but for some reason i have this new real paranoia that the baby isnt going to make it since the scan!!
> 
> My worst worst nightmare would be getting to the 12 week scan and finding out the baby died weeks before and we didnt know!! :-(
> 
> Is anyone else still getting odd painful twinges in their abdomen?Click to expand...
> 
> from what to expect when your expecting:
> 
> at 8 weeks pregnant...
> 
> Bloating: Those swell pregnancy hormones may cause you to swell as they slow down your metabolism. Try to drink lots of fluid and follow a healthy diet to avoid constipation, which only aggravates your bloated feeling.
> 
> Increased vaginal discharge: Yet another bodily fluid introduced to you courtesy of estrogen  leukorrhea, a thin, milky vaginal discharge. (When estrogen increases blood flow to the pelvic area, it stimulates the bodys mucous membranes.) Leukorrhea protects the birth canal from infection by maintaining a healthy balance of bacteria, so dont try to douche or wash it away
> 
> and the cramping is to be expected if you imagine whats going on in there :)
> 
> hope this helps as i was having the exact same symptoms and this really put my mind at easeClick to expand...

Thanks shinystar, this helps!! I think i just had a massive wobble yesterday!! I feel much better today about bubba!

I went to a family party last night and only had a couple of bits to eat that i knew were "safe" but they all tasted really wierd and then i had to force them down while talking to people - damn taste buds!!


----------



## Miss Broody

shelleyanddan said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!
> 
> Hi! We are choosing to wait until the birth also :) I would love for it to be the way it was in the "old days" where the midwife says "It's a boy!!" or "It's a girl!!"
> 
> Your idea of having DH announce it almost made me cry!! (damn hormones!)
> I love that idea and I think I will have to adopt it!! :)
> 
> This is our first child, and there's a possibility that we will change our minds in between now and then but at the moment I'm really excited for this.. I'm looking forward to having a name for a boy and a name for a girl picked out and not knowing who our baby will be until we finally see him/her :) It's hard to explain why I want this, but as i said, we may well decide to find out down the track!! :) :baby:Click to expand...

My best friend had a surprise and the MW announced it. Everyone is always amazed she never found out. It was amazing and i have so much respect for women with the patience to wait for that magic moment!!

But personally i am soooo impatient and i am such an organisation freak that i need to know!! this is my first child and we hope to have three and i would like to have little girl stuff or little boy stuff for clothes etc.

Although i am currently thinnking i would like a hungry caterpiller nursery and i think i can do that either way..... although i would like something very pink and girly for a little girl!! 

I know i know i shouldnt be thinking about nurserys yet, but i love looking at all the stuff!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Ordered a doppler tonight! Cannot wait to start looking for this LO's hb!!! :)


----------



## Erised

Just a word of warning for the doppler, don't freak out if you can't find it!! We didn't find Eleanors heartbeat until, erm... 12 or 14 weeks? Took bloody ages to find as well. Don't forget that this early on your baby is in your pelvis still, and there's pretty much no chance of getting to it. Even at 12 weeks, when the uterus just starts getting out of the pelvis, you tend to need to angle the doppler down into the pubic bone to get anything. 

Try it, it's good fun, but don't freak out. 

Glad everyone is so positive today!! Some lovely scans over the last few pages, and a lot of relieved mummies. That's how we want to keep it for the next 7 / 8 months! =D


----------



## Jocr

I'm glad your all ok. Bloody idiot I bet you were fuming! 



3outnumbered said:


> so angry, sitting at a petrol station this morning, and a 4x4 reversed straight into the front of my car, me and my LO are ok, and the hospital said that unless i bleed not to come in!!!
> 
> OMG, what is wrong with some people, no patience!
> 
> i think what saved me from getting hurt was that i was looking down getting my purse out and did not see him reverse into me so my body was relaxed not tense. (i know they say that, think it must be true).
> 
> now of course really worried about baby!! midwives assured me that it is nestled deep inside. (thats nice but i am the one pregnant not them)!!!
> 
> so my car is being written off and his car has not a scratch!!!!
> 
> NICE!:nope:




Erised said:


> Question for those ladies that aren't having the NT test done, are you planning on getting the triple or quad test done later on? It just seems that all of you seem to focus on Down's syndrome, but what about the other things that *could* be picked up by it? Not least of them being spina bifida. It seems everything else gets lost, and a lot of people aren't even aware the tests are for more than just downs.
> 
> The triple could also show Down Syndrome, Spina Bifida & other neural tube defects, Trisomy 18, Turner Syndrome and quite a lot of other things.
> 
> I personally don't think I would terminate a pregnancy, especially not when it's something so live-able as Down Syndrome. I'd still like to get my risks assessed though, just so I could try and prepare if it's required. I wouldn't get the amniotic test done though, not risking my childs life just to find out.

I agree with you and also others. It seems sensible to utilise the tests we have available but on the other hand it's extra worry/uncertainty. Its difficult isn't it. 



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all!
> 
> So they did a scan today to check on baby, he's fine and still has a lovely heartbeat, the little fatty is now measuring ahead so they've brought my due date forward, he was measuring 8+6 but they put 8+5 on the form :shrug:
> I'm now the 6th October, if someone could change it on the front page for me :thumbup:
> So relieved tho!
> They couldn't see where the bleeding coming from so they've took urine and blood and sent them to the lab and they'll ring me Monday with the results
> They also found baby with an abdominal scan so no more internals :happydance:

That's brilliant news. Bet you are so chuffed and relived. X



Miss Broody said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!
> 
> Hi! We are choosing to wait until the birth also :) I would love for it to be the way it was in the "old days" where the midwife says "It's a boy!!" or "It's a girl!!"
> 
> Your idea of having DH announce it almost made me cry!! (damn hormones!)
> I love that idea and I think I will have to adopt it!! :)
> 
> This is our first child, and there's a possibility that we will change our minds in between now and then but at the moment I'm really excited for this.. I'm looking forward to having a name for a boy and a name for a girl picked out and not knowing who our baby will be until we finally see him/her :) It's hard to explain why I want this, but as i said, we may well decide to find out down the track!! :) :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> My best friend had a surprise and the MW announced it. Everyone is always amazed she never found out. It was amazing and i have so much respect for women with the patience to wait for that magic moment!!
> 
> But personally i am soooo impatient and i am such an organisation freak that i need to know!! this is my first child and we hope to have three and i would like to have little girl stuff or little boy stuff for clothes etc.
> 
> Although i am currently thinnking i would like a hungry caterpiller nursery and i think i can do that either way..... although i would like something very pink and girly for a little girl!!
> 
> I know i know i shouldnt be thinking about nurserys yet, but i love looking at all the stuff!!Click to expand...

I'm with u on this I am super impatient and also want to
Be organised with all the lovely bits and bobs. I love the hungry catapiller stuff too and they would be cool for a boy or girl. Exciting


----------



## 3outnumbered

my 2 year old was in the car with me, we are both fine, got through the night no bleeding so im sure i will be fine.

we are finding out the sex of the baby too, i like to bond with me little bump.

cant wait to see my ticker.

:cloud9:


----------



## Indi84

Waiting for the sex will be so exciting for you!
I am so impatient I could never wait, I don't care either way and I have this feeling it's a boy? But am def going to find out! Randomly we're not sure we're going to tell our friends though, as we both dislike the pink and blue thing and are hoping to avoid getting tons of presents in colours! I'm not anti it having anything girl or boy coloured at all, but I like yellow, green and neutral things too! Has anyone seen the precious bear collection from Mothercare? Think that's what we're going to buy :D
Just had my booking in app, it was ok, I got the blue book I think people are talking about. I'm overweight :( So going to have to keep an eye on my weight more then others I think, but blood pressure etc was fine!


----------



## Erised

We'll be finding out the sex as well, I like to be prepared and buy a little bit more specific. I also felt it a lot easier to bond with my bump first time around after knowing it was a little girl I kept talking to. 

As for colours... ermm...
I hated everything pink. Wanted nothing but neutral colours and didn't think there was anything wrong with girls never touching a dress in their life. Things changed since I had my girl though, now she wears dresses most days and has a heck of a lot of pink clothes.


----------



## leoniebabey

i have a gorgeous bruise on my arm where the mw took bloods :(


----------



## princess_1991

Feb4th2011 said:


> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!



Were hopefully staying team yellow!
Our problem is that I dont want to know but DH does, but with the ivf this might be our only baby so I kinda wanna do things my way :blush:
This is DHs 4th child and my 1st and he's been There done that on the sexing thing, it's a subject that's causing a bit of arguing in our household!

Also thankyou ladies for the lovely comments :hugs:


----------



## Incubus

Well I went home yesterday to tell my parents and ended up telling the entire family :haha: My mum is sooooo excited, well actually everybody is!

So on the way home oh called his mum and sisters (had to call as they live a 4 hour drive away) and told all of his family, all of his family are very excited as well :happydance:

We were a bit worried about how everyone was gunna react but couldn't of asked for better!


----------



## lilosmom

Wow, sometimes it takes so long to catch up with all that's been said, I hope I don't miss anyone and if I don't comment please don't be offended. Sometimes i can't remember what page I stopped reading at last time...

We will be joining the "wait to see" group as both OH and I don't want to find out the sex of the baby. We didn't with our first and although I had a gut instinct she was a she, it was exciting to have that announcement after delivery. Even though we are over the "30 year old" risk group, we have also opted out of any testing as we decided that we wouldn't risk an amneo even if results were positive so having that worry would be added stress we don't need. What will be will be. We're just praying for a healthy baby, a smooth delivery and an enjoyable pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Okay so what is a blue book that some of you speak of??
> 
> Not sure if I intend to do all the extra testing. There is a high incidence of false positives and I don't know if I can handle the what if's.

I have a blue folder, its all my midwife notes, I have to take it with me everytime I go somewhere pregnancy related. 

The blue folder is a huge give away, If you don't want people knowing around here that you pregnant you need to hide it :haha:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all!
> 
> So they did a scan today to check on baby, he's fine and still has a lovely heartbeat, the little fatty is now measuring ahead so they've brought my due date forward, he was measuring 8+6 but they put 8+5 on the form :shrug:
> I'm now the 6th October, if someone could change it on the front page for me :thumbup:
> So relieved tho!
> They couldn't see where the bleeding coming from so they've took urine and blood and sent them to the lab and they'll ring me Monday with the results
> They also found baby with an abdominal scan so no more internals :happydance:

Good news :) I will update you



Feb4th2011 said:


> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!

I first said I wanted to find out, before I was pregnant I always said I would, then when I fell pregnant I didn't want to find out as I like neutral anyways, but not I'm undecided, probably swaying more to finding out again lol



Incubus said:


> Well I went home yesterday to tell my parents and ended up telling the entire family :haha: My mum is sooooo excited, well actually everybody is!
> 
> So on the way home oh called his mum and sisters (had to call as they live a 4 hour drive away) and told all of his family, all of his family are very excited as well :happydance:
> 
> We were a bit worried about how everyone was gunna react but couldn't of asked for better!

Brilliant! I want to tell my whole family too! Going to hold off until scan tho, but its so hard!


----------



## JAubrey

We have also opted out on any extra testing, but we are going to find out what it is. I want two kids so maybe the next one I will keep it a mystery :)


----------



## annabelle29

I think we're going to do the initial testing, but def no amnio. I wouldn't terminate regardless of the outcome, so it's just more of wanting to know possibilities, but not risking the baby's health to know for sure.

I can't decide if we'll wait and see or find out beforehand. I don't think I can't wait the whole time, but it would be a great surprise. 

Had my u/s today. All's well and baby's growing great. I'm measuring at 7+2. Yay!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## twokiddos

We're much the same here. I'll do the initial testing but I definitely will not be doing the amnio. It's just not worth the risk to a perfectly healthy baby and if the baby has an issue, then we'll deal with that after the birth. We wouldn't terminate regardless. We will definitely be finding out the sex. We've done so with both our boys. I just love to plan and buy all those cute gender specific clothes  Plus, I like using their names well before birth... it helps me bond to the baby. 

Annabelle... congrats on your u/s today! Great scan of the baby!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

I'm still not sure what I will be doing. I'm 35 so Amnio is recommended. I think I'll first do all the blood tests and see how all the markers are, and talk to my o.b. and go from there. I also don't know if I will be finding out the sex. I've always wanted to wait, but I think now I'm feeling a little inpatient and would like to know. Either way I'll be so happy boy or girl!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Miss Broody said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed some of you lovely ladies said you will be finding out the sex of your babies! I can totally understand why you would!
> Curious if anyone else is not going to? We decided to wait until birth! Our thought is life has so few "True Surprises" anymore. We decided my DH will announce the sex to me when I deliver!
> 
> I'm so happy everyone's apt's have been going so well, I can't wait until we are all in 2nd tri together!
> 
> Hi! We are choosing to wait until the birth also :) I would love for it to be the way it was in the "old days" where the midwife says "It's a boy!!" or "It's a girl!!"
> 
> Your idea of having DH announce it almost made me cry!! (damn hormones!)
> I love that idea and I think I will have to adopt it!! :)
> 
> This is our first child, and there's a possibility that we will change our minds in between now and then but at the moment I'm really excited for this.. I'm looking forward to having a name for a boy and a name for a girl picked out and not knowing who our baby will be until we finally see him/her :) It's hard to explain why I want this, but as i said, we may well decide to find out down the track!! :) :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> My best friend had a surprise and the MW announced it. Everyone is always amazed she never found out. It was amazing and i have so much respect for women with the patience to wait for that magic moment!!
> 
> But personally i am soooo impatient and i am such an organisation freak that i need to know!! this is my first child and we hope to have three and i would like to have little girl stuff or little boy stuff for clothes etc.
> 
> Although i am currently thinnking i would like a hungry caterpiller nursery and i think i can do that either way..... although i would like something very pink and girly for a little girl!!
> 
> I know i know i shouldnt be thinking about nurserys yet, but i love looking at all the stuff!!Click to expand...

Hungry Caterpillar is a fantastic idea!!!! My lil nephew's 2nd birthday was that theme:):flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

annabelle29 said:


> I think we're going to do the initial testing, but def no amnio. I wouldn't terminate regardless of the outcome, so it's just more of wanting to know possibilities, but not risking the baby's health to know for sure.
> 
> I can't decide if we'll wait and see or find out beforehand. I don't think I can't wait the whole time, but it would be a great surprise.
> 
> Had my u/s today. All's well and baby's growing great. I'm measuring at 7+2. Yay!

Lovely Photo Annabelle29!!!! So glad everything measured great! Did they tell you what the heart beat was at?!


----------



## lillichloe

Haven't been on in awhile. Sounds like all you guys are doing well. Congrats to all the moms that got to see their little beans!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

annabelle29 said:


> I think we're going to do the initial testing, but def no amnio. I wouldn't terminate regardless of the outcome, so it's just more of wanting to know possibilities, but not risking the baby's health to know for sure.
> 
> I can't decide if we'll wait and see or find out beforehand. I don't think I can't wait the whole time, but it would be a great surprise.
> 
> Had my u/s today. All's well and baby's growing great. I'm measuring at 7+2. Yay!

Awww how sweet!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. B-That's different but LOL about wanting to hide it!!!! :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Told my best friend last night, was very exciting!! 

Incidently she thinks its a girl same as i do!! As its my first i really have no preferences at all, just a healthy baby! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Miss Broody said:


> Told my best friend last night, was very exciting!!
> 
> Incidently she thinks its a girl same as i do!! As its my first i really have no preferences at all, just a healthy baby! x

I too think I will be having a girl, no reason just a gut feeling. I would like a little boy so he will be the first grandson :) but will be over the moon with either!


----------



## Erised

annabelle29 - love your scan picture, so glad everyone is showing to be ok with the little one =D

I'm leaning towards 'boy' this time, absolutely no clue why though. Can't wait to find out, though will be happy to have my scan at 7 weeks first. Haven't really noticed any symptoms in the last 2 days, so it's putting me on edge a little when thinking about it. Oddly enough I haven't tested in the last 2 days either (daily before that), so maybe that's why I'm on edge. Might test again later today or tomorrow, just to make sure my test is still as dark as it was


----------



## Quartz

we are definitely finding out for two reasons. Firstly I tend to as soon as I am pregnant form an image of what it would be like if they were a boy or a girl and last time finding out at the twenty week scan meant I could say goodbye to one and focus on the other. Not sure what I am leaning towards I have no feelings one way or the other. Secondly my daughter has quite a strong understanding of girls and boys so I need to prepare her. At the moment she wants a brother but that is because she wants to dress him in a Donald Duck outfit


----------



## Incubus

8 weeks today, bubs is now a raspberry :happydance:

We will defo be finding out, oh is like 100% convinced bubs is a girl, I think its more wishful thinking than anything else though lol, he said if bubs is a boy he hopes it isn't like him or my dad as we won't cope :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm going to find out! I did with my first. I like to be prepared and want to buy blue/pink.


----------



## Incubus

Yeah I'm not a fan of all cream/yellow/green clothes, if bubs is a girl she'll be a proper pink princess :haha:

And I'll want to decorate the nursery too!


----------



## leoniebabey

to me i dont find yellow very unisex anyway i think it's more girly than boyish and i think green is more for a boy lol! i specificly said i wanted NOTHING yellow haha!


----------



## Incubus

Same, the only things that I see as unisex are the cream/white onesies and they all look rather boring and plain! 

The gender specific clothes are so much cuter :cloud9:


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah im not a fan of plain things at all i can't wait to buy something blue/pink


----------



## Incubus

Yeah, the day we find out is so gunna be a big shopping day :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

same i'm going staight into town afterwards ! actually no there is a baby shop over the road from the hospital, i'm going straight there LOL!


----------



## Incubus

OH will probably have to go back to work afterwards so he can drop me off in town with his bank card :thumbup:

Although everyone seems to want to buy baby clothes, my mum, his mum, my dad, our sisters have all said they want to start buying things already! His sister said shes gunna have bags full of stuff for us by the time bubs gets here. Its gunna be the first grandchild for both our parents, first great grandchild and first niece/nephew so everyone is super excited.


----------



## leoniebabey

Oh that's lovely of them all! My mum is going to go mental cause now she's going to HAVE to get a new tattoo! she has my sisters LO and my LO on either wrist haha!


----------



## Incubus

Yeah she'll have to make room for another one, can't be leaving one out :haha:

Every time I speak to my mum she asks if I'm alright, do I feel sick, have I eaten yet lol


----------



## leoniebabey

today is the 1st day i've actually fancied food. albeit i want fish fingers but it's a start! havn't been sick today either! bet i jinx myself now though


----------



## PG5K

It's going to be the first grandchild for my parents and the the first neice or nephew for my sister. 
It's very exciting now because a lot more people know now and are super excited!

Only 4 weeks to my scan now :D


----------



## Incubus

leoniebabey said:


> today is the 1st day i've actually fancied food. albeit i want fish fingers but it's a start! havn't been sick today either! bet i jinx myself now though

Good news, go get some fish fingers :thumbup:



PG5K said:


> It's going to be the first grandchild for my parents and the the first neice or nephew for my sister.
> It's very exciting now because a lot more people know now and are super excited!
> 
> Only 4 weeks to my scan now :D

Its so much more exciting when people know ain't it! 

Plus I can moan at my mum now as she understands, think my OH was starting to go a bit crazy :haha:

I don't have a scan date yet, just my midwife appointment on 14th.


----------



## leoniebabey

the one time there no fish fingers in LOL :( i settled for some birdseye prawns (in the bag) and chips


----------



## Miss Broody

PG5K said:


> It's going to be the first grandchild for my parents and the the first neice or nephew for my sister.
> It's very exciting now because a lot more people know now and are super excited!
> 
> Only 4 weeks to my scan now :D

It'll be my parents first grandchild too - they are so excited!!! 

I too will be doing lots of shopping once i find out the sex! Not sure my Mum will hold on till then as she is already desperate to go buy stuff the minute i''m six weeks - this is going to be a spoilt baby!!


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: we are 9 weeks today :thumbup:

It's my parents first grandchild and a first nephew/niece for my brothers and sister, it's also first great grandchild on my dads side 
It's DHs parents 14 grandchild :haha:


----------



## Incubus

My mum rang me an hour after I left her house to tell me she was looking at prams :haha:

Shes also rang my Great Aunt to tell her start knitting things for me, my Great Aunt thought I wouldn't want anything as she knitted loads for her Daughter and she refused to use any of them as they're old fashioned, how rude! I love the little knitted cardigans made by family!


----------



## shelleyanddan

My OH and I are gonna buy enough white/cream/yellow/green outfits for maybe about a week.. then progressively after bubs is born we will go on to buy blue or pink things.. but also we have hand-me-down baby clothes for boys AND girls so i think we will be alright for the first few weeks :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

My symptoms basically stopped all together this week except for being exhausted. My nerves have been shot over this... I called a private ultrasound clinic thursday and she got me in today:) She said she has never had anyone call in and ask for just a "heartbeat" session and she had no idea what she would charge lol. Anyways I expected to go in and just have a doppler on my belly. But I got another ultra sound! my bean is now a freaking baby!!! The heart rate went from 122bpm at 6weeks 3days to 176bpm at 8weeks 4days! Today is a good day:) She charged me 11.00 CND which is like 7Pounds!


----------



## lillichloe

I wish there was a place that offered private scans where I live. I googled and found nothing but a 3D-4D place that want $300 a session and is really for late term pregnancies and is 3 hours away.


----------



## sunshine1217

Feb4th2011 said:


> My symptoms basically stopped all together this week except for being exhausted. My nerves have been shot over this... I called a private ultrasound clinic thursday and she got me in today:) She said she has never had anyone call in and ask for just a "heartbeat" session and she had no idea what she would charge lol. Anyways I expected to go in and just have a doppler on my belly. But I got another ultra sound! my bean is now a freaking baby!!! The heart rate went from 122bpm at 6weeks 3days to 176bpm at 8weeks 4days! Today is a good day:) She charged me 11.00 CND which is like 7Pounds!

Beautiful! That must be such relief. And well worth the 7 sterlings! At what point does it stop being a fetus?


----------



## princess_1991

Aww feb4th that's lovely!

I've decided I'm going to start writing baby letters, after our scare the other day I just wanna put my feelings into words, I'm gunna write a few through out my pregnancy then maybe write one on their birthday and give them them when their 18 :cloud9:


----------



## Feb4th2011

lillichloe said:


> I wish there was a place that offered private scans where I live. I googled and found nothing but a 3D-4D place that want $300 a session and is really for late term pregnancies and is 3 hours away.

Thats the kind of place I contacted! You should email them and see what they would charge for just a heartbeat session?! you might catch a lucky break like me.:flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

sunshine1217 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms basically stopped all together this week except for being exhausted. My nerves have been shot over this... I called a private ultrasound clinic thursday and she got me in today:) She said she has never had anyone call in and ask for just a "heartbeat" session and she had no idea what she would charge lol. Anyways I expected to go in and just have a doppler on my belly. But I got another ultra sound! my bean is now a freaking baby!!! The heart rate went from 122bpm at 6weeks 3days to 176bpm at 8weeks 4days! Today is a good day:) She charged me 11.00 CND which is like 7Pounds!
> 
> Beautiful! That must be such relief. And well worth the 7 sterlings! At what point does it stop being a fetus?Click to expand...

From what I've read it's the end of week 8? Anyone else know for sure?:happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

At I think 9 wks I think they go from embryo to fetus. I think they stay a fetus till birth. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Not sure but I am 9 weeks now so baby is about 1 inch, the size of an olive :) its really amazing to know what's going on in there. I'm finally feeding up to the family tomorrow. I can't hide it any longer as they all thought I had a stomach bug, but it can't keep going this long. Should be fun. Glad to hear of the scans and the letting up of sickness.


----------



## shelleyanddan

princess_1991 said:


> Aww feb4th that's lovely!
> 
> I've decided I'm going to start writing baby letters, after our scare the other day I just wanna put my feelings into words, I'm gunna write a few through out my pregnancy then maybe write one on their birthday and give them them when their 18 :cloud9:

My OH and i are doing the same princess.. we bought a nice little book and every week or so we each write a page about how we are feeling , who we've told, how big baby is etc & how we cant wait to meet him/her :) we are thinking 21st birthday present too lol


----------



## Miss Broody

princess_1991 said:


> Aww feb4th that's lovely!
> 
> I've decided I'm going to start writing baby letters, after our scare the other day I just wanna put my feelings into words, I'm gunna write a few through out my pregnancy then maybe write one on their birthday and give them them when their 18 :cloud9:

I am going to so something similar, i want to make a scrapbook of photos of the test, the scans and comments about all my feelings, cravings etc. But will make it once i get a bit further on so i am going to make some notes now of how i feel etc ready for when i can make the real thing. 

I am so excited!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Sigh my stupid husband just told someone who is a friend of a friend our news by accident.... now i have to decide whether to risk our family and friends finding out second hand or tell them now earlier than i want...... 

Given it was obvious i was not happy i am hoping she won't tell anyone..... But i will be really upset if they find out second hand. 

Men!!!!!


----------



## girl friday

Hey, going on my LMP baby #2 is due October 27th.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome :)


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey!

My LMP says I am due on the 28th of Oct but I expect that to change when I have my scan :-D 

This is baby No 2 for both of us, as we have a girl each from previous relationships. It took us 13 months after having the implant removed to conceive. I thought it was NEVER going to happen! 

Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone x


----------



## glitterfly

Hey ladies may I join this one too? Edd is 27th October soooo excited! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome all :)


----------



## lazybum09

welcome x


----------



## AuntieEm

Hi all! I am due 10 October :)

Dating scan hopefully in the next few weeks, so date could change!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quick question for everyone, Have any of you noticed your hips are becoming sore??


----------



## Shineystar

Just popping in to say hello! 

Told a few friends today as we were seeing them, and if we didn't say now it wouldn't be in person. Only a few more weeks to keep quiet :)

Midwife appt on Tuesday :thumbup:

And 9 weeks today, ticker change time. Also getting my weekly Emma's diary emails but it said 10 weeks. Forgot they time it different and thought I'd mis counted and got excited! :dohh:


----------



## Indi84

Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Wow Indi! That is just soo awesome! What an exciting time in ur family:) and you get to share this with ur sister!!!


----------



## PG5K

I went bra shopping today and it was such a pain! 
I seem to be between sizes because the normal sizes don't go up to my size but the larger ones don't go down small enough. The woman in m&s made me feel really bad and bought me a horrible white one. When I said I normally only wear black because of the clothes I wear for work she said I should just change my clothes then!

I've finally managed to get a very comfy underwired black bra. 
I'm a 36dd, which I don't think is too weird :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I've offically switched over to sports bra's! When I get super tired at night its comfy to pass out in. Lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

PG5K said:


> I went bra shopping today and it was such a pain!
> I seem to be between sizes because the normal sizes don't go up to my size but the larger ones don't go down small enough. The woman in m&s made me feel really bad and bought me a horrible white one. When I said I normally only wear black because of the clothes I wear for work she said I should just change my clothes then!
> 
> I've finally managed to get a very comfy underwired black bra.
> I'm a 36dd, which I don't think is too weird :haha:

aww sorry you didn't have a good time with the bra fitting!!

I just did the same today- got a nice white one, and a two-set of lilac and white with lilac flowers. They're not my usual taste as I usually go for white or black lace, but they're so much better than the maternity ones I was looking at- ugh! lol I'm only small so I'm hoping these non-wired bras will last me. I too was between sizes but for other reasons- (big frame, small cup :( lol), but the lady was really nice & made me try every possible option so I knew I was happy with what I chose- I even found some matching thongs too, so don't feel bad at all! Just need to see how I go & then will buy a black one in whichever shape I like best, as I'm bound to need black!!

I've got my booking appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that! I've tackled what I can of the paperwork, but there's so much & it's confusing, so I'll wait & go through the rest with the MW tomorrow.

I've been offline all weekend so missed loads of posts- was interested to read about opinions on the NT scan- will be speaking to the MW about that tomorrow as I'm unsure. But definitely want to know the sex of the baby if possible- want to talk to it & don't like calling it 'it'! lol Already going for 'he' more often than not & will change if it's a 'she'! lol

Congrats to all those who have had scans- some amazing pics!

xxx


----------



## PG5K

Good luck with you mw appointment, I have mine on Wednesday.

I'm glad you managed to get sorted with undies, usually at a fitting the people have been lovely but this lady really didn't make me feel welcome. 
It's annoying that I'll probably have to do it again in a month or 2 :haha:


----------



## ladybug245

Hi, everyone! Can I join in? My EDD is Oct. 28! My first


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome ladybug. I will add you on the front page this evening when I'm on my computer not my phone ;)


----------



## Indi84

Hi Ladybug :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

looks like loads are having there midwives appointments this week, mine is on thursday!

my :holly: are so heavy today!!!



:cloud9:


----------



## princess_1991

Outnumbered Ive got mine on Thursday too :thumbup:
I'm actually really excited about it!


----------



## twokiddos

Mine's on Friday and I'm excited and nervous at the same time!! Good luck to both of you on Thursday


----------



## PG5K

I'm excited about mine to :haha:
She's coming to our house though and its a state because we are on a massive DIY mission. Lol.
She's going to think we always live like it.:wacko:


----------



## Jocr

Mine is tomorrow afternoon at home - exciting . I woonder if she will tell me when next scan is or if I will get something in the post?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Hi

im intreagued to know what paper work have you got ready for the midwife as I havent had anything given to me yet. Have I missed something?

Yes me too I hate calling our baby 'it' so I cant wait to find out .



5_Year_Plan said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I went bra shopping today and it was such a pain!
> I seem to be between sizes because the normal sizes don't go up to my size but the larger ones don't go down small enough. The woman in m&s made me feel really bad and bought me a horrible white one. When I said I normally only wear black because of the clothes I wear for work she said I should just change my clothes then!
> 
> I've finally managed to get a very comfy underwired black bra.
> I'm a 36dd, which I don't think is too weird :haha:
> 
> aww sorry you didn't have a good time with the bra fitting!!
> 
> I just did the same today- got a nice white one, and a two-set of lilac and white with lilac flowers. They're not my usual taste as I usually go for white or black lace, but they're so much better than the maternity ones I was looking at- ugh! lol I'm only small so I'm hoping these non-wired bras will last me. I too was between sizes but for other reasons- (big frame, small cup :( lol), but the lady was really nice & made me try every possible option so I knew I was happy with what I chose- I even found some matching thongs too, so don't feel bad at all! Just need to see how I go & then will buy a black one in whichever shape I like best, as I'm bound to need black!!
> 
> I've got my booking appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that! I've tackled what I can of the paperwork, but there's so much & it's confusing, so I'll wait & go through the rest with the MW tomorrow.
> 
> I've been offline all weekend so missed loads of posts- was interested to read about opinions on the NT scan- will be speaking to the MW about that tomorrow as I'm unsure. But definitely want to know the sex of the baby if possible- want to talk to it & don't like calling it 'it'! lol Already going for 'he' more often than not & will change if it's a 'she'! lol
> 
> Congrats to all those who have had scans- some amazing pics!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Had my booking appointment today- midwife was lovely, so really happy :)

And, due to the spotting I had at 6 weeks she's booked me in for an early scan at the EPAU on Wednesday afternoon when I will be 9 weeks! Woo! So will be cancelling the £50 private one probably! 

I'm excited but nervous now! Hope all is well in there! Just got year 10 parents evening to get through tomorrow...! Lol

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Jocr I had picked up the bounty pack from the centre in advance & they ask you to go through & fill in names addresses dates of birth etc. all you need to know is family medical history. She went through each question again with me anyway so I wouldn't worry. X


----------



## Jocr

Feb4th2011 said:


> My symptoms basically stopped all together this week except for being exhausted. My nerves have been shot over this... I called a private ultrasound clinic thursday and she got me in today:) She said she has never had anyone call in and ask for just a "heartbeat" session and she had no idea what she would charge lol. Anyways I expected to go in and just have a doppler on my belly. But I got another ultra sound! my bean is now a freaking baby!!! The heart rate went from 122bpm at 6weeks 3days to 176bpm at 8weeks 4days! Today is a good day:) She charged me 11.00 CND which is like 7Pounds!

Wow! That was lucky - you must be over the moon - nice early scan well done.:thumbup: What a relief for you adn cheap too. Wish we had somewhere like that that we could pop into for a few pounds. 




Miss Broody said:


> Sigh my stupid husband just told someone who is a friend of a friend our news by accident.... now i have to decide whether to risk our family and friends finding out second hand or tell them now earlier than i want......
> 
> Given it was obvious i was not happy i am hoping she won't tell anyone..... But i will be really upset if they find out second hand.
> 
> Men!!!!!

Oh no - this kind of happened to me to and I was furious. mum told a friend when she shouldnt have and this froend bumped into my MIL and it just goes on. Can you call this person adn TELL her not to tell anyone? I know people are just happy for us but it is our news to tell.



Mrs.B. said:


> Quick question for everyone, Have any of you noticed your hips are becoming sore??

No but my back keeps aching - keep having to put a water bottle on it. hopey your hips stop hurting soon.



Indi84 said:


> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!

That is lovely for you - someone to compare things with and plan things with - really pleased for you.



Feb4th2011 said:


> I've offically switched over to sports bra's! When I get super tired at night its comfy to pass out in. Lol

Glad you have sorted out the bra saga. I need some bras that fit and dont hurt - I have tried some sports bras and also non underwired but they just arnt right. Maybe try some sports bras that have the vest back?



5_Year_Plan said:


> Had my booking appointment today- midwife was lovely, so really happy :)
> 
> And, due to the spotting I had at 6 weeks she's booked me in for an early scan at the EPAU on Wednesday afternoon when I will be 9 weeks! Woo! So will be cancelling the £50 private one probably!
> 
> I'm excited but nervous now! Hope all is well in there! Just got year 10 parents evening to get through tomorrow...! Lol
> 
> Xxx

Brilliant news that you have gotten an early scan appointment - well done you. :happydance:

AFM - a lot of my symptoms have gone just a bit of neausea and tired a lot in the afternoons and evenings. Im going to bed by 10.30pm (normal time used to be midnight) but I still have massive bags under my eyes.
Really need to eat more veg as craving crap food a lot or expensive restautrant food we cant afford to eat in each day...shame!
Midwife booking appt tomorow at 4pm at home so will be doing lots of tidying tonight :blush:
Big hello to all the new ladies 

Jo x


----------



## ladybug245

Indi84 said:


> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!

That's so great! I wish this would happen for me- we haven't told anyone yet, but my sis has been TTC and I keep hoping by the time we announce she will be pregnant, too! A little worried about how it will make her feel, esp. since ours wasn't a TTC pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

ladybug245 said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!
> 
> That's so great! I wish this would happen for me- we haven't told anyone yet, but my sis has been TTC and I keep hoping by the time we announce she will be pregnant, too! A little worried about how it will make her feel, esp. since ours wasn't a TTC pregnancy.Click to expand...

She will probably be a little disheartened to begin with, asI was when I went through this with my Sister last year, she fell pregnant and I couldn't. But she will be happy for you soon if not right away xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ladybug245 said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!
> 
> That's so great! I wish this would happen for me- we haven't told anyone yet, but my sis has been TTC and I keep hoping by the time we announce she will be pregnant, too! A little worried about how it will make her feel, esp. since ours wasn't a TTC pregnancy.Click to expand...

Just try to avoid the ' we weren't even trying' part when telling. Things like 'it just happened so quick' and 'I was shocked I got pregnant so easily' can hurt ppl struggling in the ttc journey. I remember my husbands cousin got married and 3 months after the wedding they were all like, 'were pregnant, it happened so fast, we didn't even plan on having kids so soon'. At that point we had been trying for 1.5 years and had just met with a fertility specialist. It hurt though I was happy for them.

Good luck, I hope she is :)


----------



## annabelle29

Feb4th2011 said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> I think we're going to do the initial testing, but def no amnio. I wouldn't terminate regardless of the outcome, so it's just more of wanting to know possibilities, but not risking the baby's health to know for sure.
> 
> I can't decide if we'll wait and see or find out beforehand. I don't think I can't wait the whole time, but it would be a great surprise.
> 
> Had my u/s today. All's well and baby's growing great. I'm measuring at 7+2. Yay!
> 
> Lovely Photo Annabelle29!!!! So glad everything measured great! Did they tell you what the heart beat was at?!Click to expand...

Thanks!! They didn't tell me the hb at this one, but the one from a week earlier was at 115. He did say the hb was very good, so I'm assuming it's around there still. I should've asked.


----------



## Shineystar

First booking appt tomorrow' excited!!

Had really bad cramp yest but no blood or anything had to take paracetamol and hot water bottle :( I guess it's a good sign things are moving along.

And today I have a cold, well I hope it stays as a cold and not flu as I'm really achey, and not interested in food.

Told some friends this weekend and found out another friend is pregnant too and might just be the same stage as me :happydance:

All the best to everyone with their appointments this week xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sadly, I lost my baby! May you all have H&H pregnancies with beautitful pumpkins at the end.


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## PG5K

Oh no, I'm so sorry :hugs: I know there is nothing that will make you feel ok right now but I hope you can get through this. :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry leinzlove :hugs: and thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## Indi84

Mrs.B. said:


> ladybug245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!
> 
> That's so great! I wish this would happen for me- we haven't told anyone yet, but my sis has been TTC and I keep hoping by the time we announce she will be pregnant, too! A little worried about how it will make her feel, esp. since ours wasn't a TTC pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> It is hard, she knew I was TTC so that why she hadn't announced it yet, she was going to wait as long as possible to give me time. It took her a year to conceive her daughter and was devastated when my other sister got pregnant so easily before her. Turned out to only be four months between them, but she knew how hard it can be. Just be understanding and don't mention it was a happy accident!Click to expand...


----------



## Indi84

:hugs: leinzlove


----------



## Lucky7s

:hugs: so sorry Leinzlove..


----------



## lillichloe

So very sorry leinzlove :hugs:


----------



## mamadreams

Leinzlove said:


> Sadly, I lost my baby! May you all have H&H pregnancies with beautitful pumpkins at the end.

Leinzlove - I am sending you :hugs: and praying that you are surrounded by a lot of love and support.


----------



## sunshine1217

So sorry Leinzlove:hugs: I pray that your get pregnant again soon.


----------



## Jaymes

Hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss Leinzlove.


----------



## lilosmom

So very sorry for your loss Leinzlove.


----------



## Miss Broody

:hugs:Leinzlove i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Miss Broody

Indi84 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladybug245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!
> 
> That's so great! I wish this would happen for me- we haven't told anyone yet, but my sis has been TTC and I keep hoping by the time we announce she will be pregnant, too! A little worried about how it will make her feel, esp. since ours wasn't a TTC pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> It is hard, she knew I was TTC so that why she hadn't announced it yet, she was going to wait as long as possible to give me time. It took her a year to conceive her daughter and was devastated when my other sister got pregnant so easily before her. Turned out to only be four months between them, but she knew how hard it can be. Just be understanding and don't mention it was a happy accident!Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to agree with other ladies, i am sure she will be pleased as she is your sister, but i would try not to mention anything about it being easy etc.
> 
> My SIL a couple of days ago was talking about one of my other SIL being pregnant (she is 7 weeks ahead of me  ) and i asked if she knew how long it took them and she said oh i dont know but it doesnt take long does it, never took me longer than 2 attempts - and i though Thank F**K i am pregnant as it would have been cycle 14 now and i think i would actually have cried when she said that. To be fair she doesnt have a clue that we were trying for ages etc.
> 
> I am sure you can handle it fine :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Broody

[/QUOTE]


Miss Broody said:


> Sigh my stupid husband just told someone who is a friend of a friend our news by accident.... now i have to decide whether to risk our family and friends finding out second hand or tell them now earlier than i want......
> 
> Given it was obvious i was not happy i am hoping she won't tell anyone..... But i will be really upset if they find out second hand.
> 
> Men!!!!!

Oh no - this kind of happened to me to and I was furious. mum told a friend when she shouldnt have and this froend bumped into my MIL and it just goes on. Can you call this person adn TELL her not to tell anyone? I know people are just happy for us but it is our news to tell.
[/QUOTE]

It is very irritating isn't it!! Also since finding out there appears to be a problem with my uterus i am much more reserved about telling more people! Actually considering trying to hide it from everyone apart from work friends and close family till the magic 24 week mark. 

The person he told i think we will be ok with them telling randoms, but i guess we will have to see. i guess its not much longer till 12 weeks now!! Feels like a lifetime though!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

So very sorry for your loss Leinzlove...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got my doppler today and after numerous tries, I found baby!!! HB was 135. So loved hearing it!! :*)


----------



## Alandsa

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear your news Leinzlove :hugs:


----------



## MummyToBeH

Nice to see so many October buns cooking. Im due 12th October :)


----------



## lucysmummy

Alandsa - I have just noticed your ticker says you are in your tww, how are you coping?
It goes so agonisingly slow doesnt it? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Alandsa

lucysmummy said:


> Alandsa - I have just noticed your ticker says you are in your tww, how are you coping?
> It goes so agonisingly slow doesnt it? Fingers crossed xx

Hi, yes I'm there again. It was horrendously depressing to be trying again but at this point I'm just feeling really excited and hopeful :)

I'm still adjusting to the MC and have been signed off work but it went as well as it could and I seemed to recover well :)

I'm loving all the updates from you all and seeing where you are all at. I'm praying that I will be able to have a November baby instead :)


----------



## lucysmummy

I hope it goes well for you this time. I lost one of my twins and although its not as bad as what you went through its a awful feeling.

Lets hope the rest and relaxation was what you needed and it works this time.

Keep me updated xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry Leinzlove :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

it is so absolutely sad that you lost one of your twins, it must be so confusing for you still having one so feeling as though you should be happy but also experiencing the loss of the other. we all have different experiences of MC and i dont think one experience is any worse than another person's experience. you have still experienced the same loss its just that you are fortunate to still have another. it doesn't take away the original loss though. i hope you are feeling okay and are finding a way to make sense of how you feel about it all :hugs:

yes i shall certainly keep you all posted in here :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Got my doppler today and after numerous tries, I found baby!!! HB was 135. So loved hearing it!! :*)

I got my doppler today too but I got a 2mhz instead of 3mhz! I might send it back. Which mhz did you get?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler today and after numerous tries, I found baby!!! HB was 135. So loved hearing it!! :*)
> 
> I got my doppler today too but I got a 2mhz instead of 3mhz! I might send it back. Which mhz did you get?Click to expand...

What ones did you both get? xx


----------



## leia37

big :hugs: Leinzlove


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was reading about dopplers online and found a site that guides you through proper use. Apparently the 2mghz ones can pick up hb earlier as their probe is more defined and goes deeper. Weird, here's the info
https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/facts/dopplers/fetal-doppler-use.php


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> I was reading about dopplers online and found a site that guides you through proper use. Apparently the 2mghz ones can pick up hb earlier as their probe is more defined and goes deeper. Weird, here's the info
> https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/facts/dopplers/fetal-doppler-use.php

Hopeful do you have a doppler? Just thought I would pass this along incase you were interested https://www.babytones.ca/products.htm 
I ordered from them, it should be here tomorrow!:flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks, I'm looking into getting one, hence the research :)


----------



## ladybug245

I asked this elsewhere, but I'm going to ask here, too- I'm a little confused, so sorry for this "doh" question, but if I'm 6 weeks 4 days, does that mean I'm IN my 6th week or my 7th week? I'm not sure why that's so confusing to me, but I keep overthinking it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

In your 7th x


----------



## Erised

I'm so sorry for your loss Leinzlove =(

ladybug245, you're in your 7th week.

0 days to 7 days = week 1 (0 days to 1 week)
8 days to 14 days = week 2 (1 week to 2 weeks)
15 days to 21 days = week 3 (2 weeks to 3 weeks)
22 days to 28 days = week 4 (3 weeks to 4 weeks)
29 days to 35 days = week 5 (4 weeks to 5 weeks)
36 days to 42 days = week 6 (5 weeks to 6 weeks)
43 days to 49 days = week 7 (6 weeks to 7 weeks, which is where you are at 6+4)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopeful42nd said:


> Thanks, I'm looking into getting one, hence the research :)

Yup, i assumed you had one, or were interested in getting one.


----------



## ladybug245

Ha! Thank you, both! That was what I thought, but then for some reason, I kept getting confused and overthinking it!


----------



## ladybug245

Hopeful42nd said:


> ladybug245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I announced to my family yesterday and they were so pleased, and one of my sisters rang me today to say she's also pregnant! :baby: She's a week in front of me, am so pleased! Her daughter and my other sisters son are only 4 months apart and I was always sad I missed out on it, and this time my baby gets a cousin only a week or so older! Or the same day if I'm late and she's early, my mum is going to have kittens when she finds out! Only thing is I thought this would be my mums 5th grandchild and now it's number 6!! Thank god it's MIL's first!!
> 
> That's so great! I wish this would happen for me- we haven't told anyone yet, but my sis has been TTC and I keep hoping by the time we announce she will be pregnant, too! A little worried about how it will make her feel, esp. since ours wasn't a TTC pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just try to avoid the ' we weren't even trying' part when telling. Things like 'it just happened so quick' and 'I was shocked I got pregnant so easily' can hurt ppl struggling in the ttc journey. I remember my husbands cousin got married and 3 months after the wedding they were all like, 'were pregnant, it happened so fast, we didn't even plan on having kids so soon'. At that point we had been trying for 1.5 years and had just met with a fertility specialist. It hurt though I was happy for them.
> 
> Good luck, I hope she is :)Click to expand...

Thank you. Don't get me wrong...I wouldn't tell her we weren't trying...it's something she'll know off the bat, though. It's that kind of a situation, if that makes sense. That's the hard part :(


----------



## princess_1991

Anyone else really struggling to picture themselves with a baby/as a mama?

I just can't imagine it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just wait till the day you leave the hospital with the baby, you feel so strange like 'why am I being left alone to care for this baby'. You will be shocked how natural it comes though


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> Anyone else really struggling to picture themselves with a baby/as a mama?
> 
> I just can't imagine it!

Hey Princess:) I too spent a long time TTC and now that our dreams have come true its a little overwhelming! Especially with the 2nd tri sneaking up on us!!! 

It's going to be soo awesome:flower: I know it's gonna come with sleepless nights, puked on clothes, and moments of "what the hell should I do" But i don't really care, every minute is gonna rock!


----------



## shelleyanddan

princess_1991 said:


> Anyone else really struggling to picture themselves with a baby/as a mama?
> 
> I just can't imagine it!

Yes! I feel the same way sometimes.. when ttc i could imagine it but now its REAL... its a very strange feeling .. im also a bit nervous as my parents live interstate and im a little scared, wondering if i can actually do it... be a mother.. its very overwhelming! But at the same time im so excited and happy to meet him/her..


----------



## ladybug245

I'm having that same problem. If I think about it too much, it brings me to tears sometimes, just because I worry I'm not enough. Other times, I'm very excited. Rollercoaster!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler today and after numerous tries, I found baby!!! HB was 135. So loved hearing it!! :*)
> 
> I got my doppler today too but I got a 2mhz instead of 3mhz! I might send it back. Which mhz did you get?Click to expand...

I got the sonoline b and I think it has 1, 2, 3. The instructions suck so I always use it on the first setting.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b-pink.html

I got this one 3 mhz


----------



## Lisa40

princess_1991 said:


> Anyone else really struggling to picture themselves with a baby/as a mama?
> 
> I just can't imagine it!

I can completely relate to this, it's taken so long that it still doesn't actually feel real yet, even though I've had 2 scans. Got a midwife appt today, so hopefully that will help haha 

xx


----------



## PG5K

Im feeling a little down today.
I was supposed to have my first visit from the midwife at home but she has had to cancel and her next appointment is next week on friday and i have to go to her surgery, which i dont know where it is yet. I'll be 11+2 by then. :shrug:

I had quite a lot of questions i wanted to ask and just feel a bit strange now. I guess it was just another milestone i was looking forward to.

Luckily i have got my appointment for my scan already booked in with the hospital at 13+2 because of when i had to get checked out because of bleeding.


----------



## Erised

I don't think I ever had a problem imagining myself with a baby, I don't this time around either. I do have problems imagining myself with a pram though, when I see people walking around town with one. Not so much because of the baby, but because I fully intend to use a sling from the word go this time around rather than a pram. 

PG5K - I can understand you're upset. You want to fully rely on your midwife, and you expect her to be there for you when you've got questions, not cancel at the last minute. I'd be annoyed and upset too. Hope the next week and a half go quickly.


----------



## Jenba

Is anyone else feeling a bit blue and moody and just can't really be bothered to do anything?! I didnt feel like this with my first pregnancy - its like my first time again lol We have our wedding in 3 weeks and then a honeymoon abroad but even that isnt motivating me into happiness! I am blaming hormones but its horrible! I am still going to bed so early OH and i don't seem to see each other lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I felt much better with my first too. This time I just want to sleep and hide away. Doesn't help that I'm feeling sick all the time now and sometimes vomiting, makes me want to stick to the comforts of home, ya know?
Congrats on the wedding and trip, no way to postpone the trip till into you second trimester is there? You may feel more energy then


----------



## Jocr

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> I was reading about dopplers online and found a site that guides you through proper use. Apparently the 2mghz ones can pick up hb earlier as their probe is more defined and goes deeper. Weird, here's the info
> https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/facts/dopplers/fetal-doppler-use.php
> 
> Thanks thats interesting. For the UK ladies we can buy one from Amazon for* £16 from £40* at the moment
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSound...DUE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331132271&sr=8-1 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else really struggling to picture themselves with a baby/as a mama?
> 
> I just can't imagine it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can completely relate to this, it's taken so long that it still doesn't actually feel real yet, even though I've had 2 scans. Got a midwife appt today, so hopefully that will help haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too its like I wont let myself imagine it - silly!
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling a little down today.
> I was supposed to have my first visit from the midwife at home but she has had to cancel and her next appointment is next week on friday and i have to go to her surgery, which i dont know where it is yet. I'll be 11+2 by then. :shrug:
> 
> I had quite a lot of questions i wanted to ask and just feel a bit strange now. I guess it was just another milestone i was looking forward to.
> 
> Luckily i have got my appointment for my scan already booked in with the hospital at 13+2 because of when i had to get checked out because of bleeding.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry she cancelled on you hun.
> Hopully the time will go quickly for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenba said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling a bit blue and moody and just can't really be bothered to do anything?! I didnt feel like this with my first pregnancy - its like my first time again lol We have our wedding in 3 weeks and then a honeymoon abroad but even that isnt motivating me into happiness! I am blaming hormones but its horrible! I am still going to bed so early OH and i don't seem to see each other lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep - feeling quite down but unsure if its hormones or the fact that DH doesnt have anywork at the moment so worried a lot about that. It looks like a few of us are a bit down so its prob the hormones playing tricks on us!
> 
> AFM - I had my booking appointment yesterday afternoon and got my notes in a lilac book. First bounty pack (and just picked up no 2 from Superdrugs).
> My midwife was very rushed and assumed a lot, hadnt booked my next scan as she thought she had.
> I was given the certificate to get free dental and prescriptions.
> She didnt even ask if we had any questions - I did ask a few that I had written down throughout though. I managed to forget to tell her my mum had a downs syndrome son before me (he was adopted) and wanted to ask about any connection? Cant believe I forgot to ask but she was rather hurried tbh.
> She sent me into a spin re NT screening/scan and basically said if you arnt going to terminte if you found out you had a baby with DS then you shouldnt go through the bother of the screening and blood test as it could just stress you out more if not having the amniocentesis. So I said ok lets say no to that and just have a normal dating scan. Then while she was going through other questions I started to think 'what if' and got myself in a panic and then agreed to the NT Scan.
> Well now I have calmed down about it all I have decided I just want normal scan as im 38 the numbers wont look great anyway and I think its more likely if I have the screening done it will make me over think it all and worry and its just not worth the stress as I am a worrier.
> Left message for midwife to call me but nothing yet! She seems like a complete scatter brain to me and rushes you. Still I will be better prepaired next time.
> I was hoping she might try and find babys heart beat but she just took lots of blood and did my blood pressure.
> I have been really calm for me since I got preggers but since the NT stuff was raised yesterday im all twitchy and anxious.Click to expand...


----------



## Jocr

So sorry for your loss Leinzlove :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Jocr - sorry you didn't quite get on with your midwife like you would have hoped. She doesn't sound of all that much use, which must be quite frustrating. As for the heartbeat though, most midwifes refuse to even try and look for a heartbeat on a doppler before 12 weeks, as there is a high chance of not being able to pick one up and it sends most mothers off in a panic. At 12 weeks there's a 95% chance of finding one, so they don't tend to check before then (and even at 12 weeks I had to fight my midwife as she didn't want to worry me).


----------



## Jenba

Hopeful42nd said:


> I felt much better with my first too. This time I just want to sleep and hide away. Doesn't help that I'm feeling sick all the time now and sometimes vomiting, makes me want to stick to the comforts of home, ya know?
> Congrats on the wedding and trip, no way to postpone the trip till into you second trimester is there? You may feel more energy then

Glad it's not just me lol I will be 14 weeks when we fly and to be honest I imagine i will prob feel better when we are away - no worries about work, housework, getting the little one to school etc I intend to eat, eat and eat a bit more lol


----------



## JAubrey

Is anybody else experiencing major cold/nasal congestion?!! I don't think I can survive much longer. I have had a stuffy nose since I found out I was pregnant which was the end of January. Now it is getting to the point that I can't sleep and can't breathe out my nose at all. I went to the dr. on Friday and he said that it was turning into a sinus infection and put me on an antibiotic but still not feeling better!
I'm starting to think instead of vomiting I have a clogged nose!!


----------



## ladybug245

JAubrey- I am with you! So far, no sickness, but my nose is clogged. I had chalked it up to sinuses, but now that you mention it, mine started the week I found out I was pregnant. Weird!

I'm very down today, too. OH and I have been arguing this morning, mostly because we keep having little misunderstandings. I think he's having trouble remembering that for me, my pregnancy is a constant thing, if that makes sense. It's almost like he's giving me too much credit for being rational! Haha. That sounds awful, but it's true.


----------



## leoniebabey

I got a date through for my 20 week scan. Won't be getting a 12 week one as i had an early one. So excited hope the next 10 weeks fly over!


----------



## Erised

leoniebabey said:


> I got a date through for my 20 week scan. Won't be getting a 12 week one as i had an early one. So excited hope the next 10 weeks fly over!

Wow, that's quick! Hope the time flies for you =)

I had a stuffy nose for just over a week when I just found out I was pregnant, and that was annoying enough. Can't imagine having it for all this time, feel sorry for you ladies. I do have massive amounts of bloat going on again though, which isn't much fun either. I feel so stuffed, everything is stretching and cramping and food makes me feel sick. 

At least it reminds me I'm definitely pregnant =D


----------



## leoniebabey

I know i wasn't expecting it so soon she only sent the request off on Thursday! but i guess there won't be a waiting list for then as most people won't be booking in for theirs till they have had their scans in a couple of weeks. Very exciting!

I'm still feeling pretty blah too, still being sick in the morning and occasionally in the evening.


----------



## Mrs.B.

leoniebabey said:


> I got a date through for my 20 week scan. Won't be getting a 12 week one as i had an early one. So excited hope the next 10 weeks fly over!

Hope it flies by for you! I'm still waiting for my 12 week letter in the post, can't wait!


----------



## leoniebabey

hope it comes soon :) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh My Days! I am so sick! I made chilli, it smelt funny to me, but I'm funny with the smell of meat cooking, so thought it was that but worse because of the pregnancy. Hubby said it smelt and tasted fine, I only managed a little bit with my jacket potato. Never has something left my body so violently! :sick:


----------



## leoniebabey

i'll always remember with my 1st when my nana was alive i specifically said i DO NOT want soup for tea. It was her homemade recipe and oh the look/smell made me feel awful. I came home and what was sitting on the table .. I sat down and instantly projectile vomited over the table :| i've never known a certain food to have such an adverse affect it was awful!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I had my first midwife appointment today. The midwife is great! Got all kinds of information. My next scan is booked for the 26th. We will be doing the screening with that ultrasound. They'll also do bloodwork that day. 

I tried my doppler last night and couldn't find anything. Most of the sites say that the 3mhz is more sensitive than the 2mhz - but by the time I send it back to exchange it, the 2mhz should be able to pick up the hb.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad your appt went well :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay about the dopplers, for those of you who bought the sonoline b, did you pick up the hb no issues? I'm just wondering about the quality


----------



## PG5K

JAubrey - I know what you mean about a snuffly nose as mines been like it since I found out I was pregnant. It's mainly in the morning and night but is pretty annoying! 

Leonie - that's fab, I find the time is already going quicker.

AFM - still feeling a bit down. Just been a day of things not happening how I planned. I've got Friday off work though and as my husband is working now I'm taking my mom to West Midlands Safari Park :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

Leonie how come they won't let you have a 12 week scan just cuz you've had and early one? I've never heard of that before :shrug:
I'm worried now they won't let me have a 12 week scan cuz I had an early one too :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay about the dopplers, for those of you who bought the sonoline b, did you pick up the hb no issues? I'm just wondering about the quality

Found it the first day! :)


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay about the dopplers, for those of you who bought the sonoline b, did you pick up the hb no issues? I'm just wondering about the quality

I have the sonoline b - the quality is great - just make sure to get the 3mhz (unless you are overweight - the 2mhz works well for overweight women)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## princess_1991

Ebaying the sonoline b :thumbup:


----------



## elisamarie

I have the sonoline B too with a 3 mhz probe. I am slightly overweight but have no problem finding it! I started using at 7+5 and obviously didn't hear anything, on 7+6 I heard it faintly and for a few seconds and on my 8 week mark DH got to hear it too, by now I find it at the first try everytime. Although when I went in for my scan I measured 5 days bigger, and that might have something to do with it. Which brings me to a question of my own, do I keep counting according to my conception date or according to what scan showed? gyno said the due date doesn't change much I'm measuring bigger.


----------



## AshleyLK

elisamarie said:


> I have the sonoline B too with a 3 mhz probe. I am slightly overweight but have no problem finding it! I started using at 7+5 and obviously didn't hear anything, on 7+6 I heard it faintly and for a few seconds and on my 8 week mark DH got to hear it too, by now I find it at the first try everytime. Although when I went in for my scan I measured 5 weeks bigger, and that might have something to do with it. Which brings me to a question of my own, do I keep counting according to my conception date or according to what scan showed? gyno said the due date doesn't change much I'm measuring bigger.

I have the same Doppler but cannot find anything! Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## elisamarie

AshleyLK said:


> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> I have the sonoline B too with a 3 mhz probe. I am slightly overweight but have no problem finding it! I started using at 7+5 and obviously didn't hear anything, on 7+6 I heard it faintly and for a few seconds and on my 8 week mark DH got to hear it too, by now I find it at the first try everytime. Although when I went in for my scan I measured 5 weeks bigger, and that might have something to do with it. Which brings me to a question of my own, do I keep counting according to my conception date or according to what scan showed? gyno said the due date doesn't change much I'm measuring bigger.
> 
> I have the same Doppler but cannot find anything! Any tips are appreciated!Click to expand...

I point it right above my hair line and pretty much start looking!! lol by now i now that my bread crumb is on the right side most of the time and in time you will also find a pattern. I prett much point either towards my pubic bone or straight down. Youtube has lots of videos that help :thumbup: let me know if you find it!! Also I've noticed that I hear it better on an empty bladder, odd but it works for me!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

All the way down to the hairline and mine is on the far right side. :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Ooo I am getting really tempted by a Doppler now!! I am trying to put it off till the chances of not finding HB are low because I know I will panic!! 

Great that your all hearing it already! How much are the Sonolome ones in the UK?


----------



## princess_1991

On eBay there going for around 35/40 quid :thumbup:

Elsie I go by the scan rather then by conception, just curious tho, if your measuring 5 weeks bigger how does that not change your due date much? Surely it would bring it forward 5 weeks :shrug:
I was measuring 2 days bigger so they brought my due date forward 2 days


----------



## Erised

princess_1991 - Some areas only allow 2 scans, so if you have an early scan you don't get your 12 week NT scan. When I discussed an early scan with my midwife (for reassurance) she told me they only get funding for 2 scans, so that I could have the early scan if I wanted but that would mean I couldn't have the 12 week one. It's why we decided to go private, as I really want the 12 week one. As it turned out the midwife called back later saying that she discussed it and that I could have an early scan as well as the 12 week scan, as they weren't sure of my dates so it would be a dating scan. 

If the midwife suggested your early scan, I don't think it will be a problem and you should still get your 12 week scan. They would have mentioned it if you don't get it. 

As for the lady above measuring bigger and her date not getting changed, I'd wage a guess that her bump measures big but not her little one. It's quite common, especially in a second, third etc pregnancy.


----------



## AshleyLK

Are you guys sure that you are not picking up your own femoral artery pulse down there? I know that I pick up the pulse of it when I am very close to my pubic bone either on the very far left or right. But it picks up a pulse of about 120 which I know isn't right for baby.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

AshleyLK said:


> Are you guys sure that you are not picking up your own femoral artery pulse down there? I know that I pick up the pulse of it when I am very close to my pubic bone either on the very far left or right. But it picks up a pulse of about 120 which I know isn't right for baby.

Don't scare me like that! I hope it's baby! My HB was in the 70's in my chest for reference so I would think 130 would have to be baby.


----------



## lazybum09

if it sounds like a galloping horse or a train it would be the baby x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's what my doc said showing me the difference. It's more a clippity clop sound to just the standard heartbeat pulsating sound.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How is there no "hungry" on the huge list of feelings. This is a ttc/pregnancy site is it not? I need food like now :)


----------



## Jocr

JAubrey said:


> Is anybody else experiencing major cold/nasal congestion?!! I don't think I can survive much longer. I have had a stuffy nose since I found out I was pregnant which was the end of January. Now it is getting to the point that I can't sleep and can't breathe out my nose at all. I went to the dr. on Friday and he said that it was turning into a sinus infection and put me on an antibiotic but still not feeling better!
> I'm starting to think instead of vomiting I have a clogged nose!!

Yes I have like a sinus headache and even sleep hasnt got rid of it.



Mrs.B. said:


> Oh My Days! I am so sick! I made chilli, it smelt funny to me, but I'm funny with the smell of meat cooking, so thought it was that but worse because of the pregnancy. Hubby said it smelt and tasted fine, I only managed a little bit with my jacket potato. Never has something left my body so violently! :sick:

Oh no I hope you are feeling a better soon. :hugs:




PG5K said:


> JAubrey - I know what you mean about a snuffly nose as mines been like it since I found out I was pregnant. It's mainly in the morning and night but is pretty annoying!
> 
> Leonie - that's fab, I find the time is already going quicker.
> 
> AFM - still feeling a bit down. Just been a day of things not happening how I planned. I've got Friday off work though and as my husband is working now I'm taking my mom to West Midlands Safari Park :haha:

Lets hope seeing all the lovely animals cheers you up a bit PG5K



Hopeful42nd said:


> That's what my doc said showing me the difference. It's more a clippity clop sound to just the standard heartbeat pulsating sound.

Thats nice to know I will know what to listen for as ordered my doppler yesterday.:thumbup:

AFM - I was super tired yesterday and ended up in bed at 8pm!!:sleep: thought I would just have an hour to feel a bit brighter and slept on and off until 7am. I could actually have a snooze now too. Anyone else getting super tired? I mean I was going to bed 12 midnight pre baby then 10.30 last few weeks but 8 is just silly.


----------



## Erised

Hopeful42nd said:


> How is there no "hungry" on the huge list of feelings. This is a ttc/pregnancy site is it not? I need food like now :)

I'm the exact opposite! I'm forcing myself to have a sandwich for lunch, and if I eat any more I'll feel sick for hours. I'm hardly managing to eat a thing. Think it's due to the stupid amounts of bloat going on, there must be no room for my stomach to expand.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The funny thing is I feel soooo hungry at times, then after a held slice of bread or a few mouthfuls of dinner I feel full. Its like I can only eat small meals due to lack of space. I relish in the fact that I can get hungry though, as most the time I just feel queasy. Yesterday was good, didn't vomit like I would normally do.

I made an egg with cheese on toast, half of it is still sitting there, lol.


----------



## elisamarie

Erised said:


> princess_1991 - Some areas only allow 2 scans, so if you have an early scan you don't get your 12 week NT scan. When I discussed an early scan with my midwife (for reassurance) she told me they only get funding for 2 scans, so that I could have the early scan if I wanted but that would mean I couldn't have the 12 week one. It's why we decided to go private, as I really want the 12 week one. As it turned out the midwife called back later saying that she discussed it and that I could have an early scan as well as the 12 week scan, as they weren't sure of my dates so it would be a dating scan.
> 
> If the midwife suggested your early scan, I don't think it will be a problem and you should still get your 12 week scan. They would have mentioned it if you don't get it.
> 
> As for the lady above measuring bigger and her date not getting changed, I'd wage a guess that her bump measures big but not her little one. It's quite common, especially in a second, third etc pregnancy.

I don't have a bump yet, baby is measuring bigger and thisis my first pregnancy. Sooooo that's why I am super confused and don't know which one should keep in consideration :dohh:


----------



## elisamarie

AshleyLK said:


> Are you guys sure that you are not picking up your own femoral artery pulse down there? I know that I pick up the pulse of it when I am very close to my pubic bone either on the very far left or right. But it picks up a pulse of about 120 which I know isn't right for baby.

I can recognize baby and I'm pretty sure that a pulse of 171 isn't mine! I'd be worried if it were mine :)


----------



## lillichloe

Hopeful- Im the same. I'm only vomiting first thing in the morning now but am alternatingly starving and queasy. I too can only manage a few bites of food at a time.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wish it was only first in the am , it's weird, sometimes morning, sometimes after dinner, a couple times in the middle of the night. I'm getting the hang of it though, I think.


----------



## Erised

elisamarie said:


> I don't have a bump yet, baby is measuring bigger and thisis my first pregnancy. Sooooo that's why I am super confused and don't know which one should keep in consideration :dohh:

So you're measuring 13 weeks instead of 8? When you had your scan, what did you actually see? The difference between 8 weeks and 12 is significant, in fact ... let me try and dig out some scan photos of my first at 8 and at 12.

At 7+6 weeks, the baby was measuring at 14mm
At 12+4 weeks the baby was measuring at 63mm

You can see there's a BIG difference in how the baby looks as well. If you saw the scan yourself, what would you say the baby looked like?

Honestly, if the baby measured 5 weeks bigger and the doctor didn't tell you that your dates got changed I'd seriously worry about him / her and look for someone else. For starters, the date for your second scan would be completely different and you'd need bloods and stuff taken at different times. On top of that he / she should have asked you about when your last period was and what not to find out if it's possible for your date to be 5 weeks out. They say the scans aren't completely accurate and it can be out without worry up to 5 days, though your actual 'due date' can be out by up to 2 weeks. 5 Weeks however, is not acceptable without getting more information.

-edit-
I forgot the photos :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







8 Weeks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## elisamarie

Erised said:


> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a bump yet, baby is measuring bigger and thisis my first pregnancy. Sooooo that's why I am super confused and don't know which one should keep in consideration :dohh:
> 
> So you're measuring 13 weeks instead of 8? When you had your scan, what did you actually see? The difference between 8 weeks and 12 is significant, in fact ... let me try and dig out some scan photos of my first at 8 and at 12.
> 
> At 7+6 weeks, the baby was measuring at 14mm
> At 12+4 weeks the baby was measuring at 63mm
> 
> You can see there's a BIG difference in how the baby looks as well. If you saw the scan yourself, what would you say the baby looked like?
> 
> Honestly, if the baby measured 5 weeks bigger and the doctor didn't tell you that your dates got changed I'd seriously worry about him / her and look for someone else. For starters, the date for your second scan would be completely different and you'd need bloods and stuff taken at different times. On top of that he / she should have asked you about when your last period was and what not to find out if it's possible for your date to be 5 weeks out. They say the scans aren't completely accurate and it can be out without worry up to 5 days, though your actual 'due date' can be out by up to 2 weeks. 5 Weeks however, is not acceptable without getting more information.
> 
> -edit-
> I forgot the photos :dohh:Click to expand...

no I'm measuring 5 days bigger, not weeks. I'd obviously be worried if that were the case. And if I wrote weeks then I must've had a very dizzy moment last night!


----------



## Jinnah

I'm due October 9th! :dance:


----------



## Erised

Nope, I'm the one that can't read!! You said 5 days 
It makes a whole lot more sense now.

I think they might wait until your 12 week scan, as especially early on the baby grows at different rates. I'd go by the new date though, as a scan tends to be more accurate than LMP or even temping =)


----------



## StillFertile

Hello! Just found this thread. :) 

I am due with #2 on 17 October. Have not had my first scan yet, and my ovulation day prob puts me on 18 October, but we shall see. This will be my family's first October baby so it's very welcomed.


----------



## elisamarie

Erised said:


> Nope, I'm the one that can't read!! You said 5 days
> It makes a whole lot more sense now.
> 
> I think they might wait until your 12 week scan, as especially early on the baby grows at different rates. I'd go by the new date though, as a scan tends to be more accurate than LMP or even temping =)

ahahahah pregnancy brains! I've been having a whole lot of issues lately with my words.. I did say weeks and then I fixed it so the coocoo one is me :thumbup: ahahahah :dohh: i think I should take a nap and start today over completely!


----------



## 3outnumbered

hey ladies,

had my booking appointment today, lovely midwife really funny!!!!

wont see her again until 23 weeks.

bring on my scan!!!!

turn off the nausea it is getting on my nerves!!!


:sick:


----------



## Jaymes

Here is my heart shaped BLOB... Actually the sac is heart shaped the blob is at the bottom. I'm measuring at 6w5d, and based on temping I am 7w1d... No worries though as I would like to go as close to November as possible!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7039/6818537964_1400a71690_m.jpg


----------



## AlannaB

Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it. 

Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.


----------



## leoniebabey

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. hope all goes well


----------



## carissa81

Hi guys! I'm due October 30th!!!!!!


----------



## Quartz

Good luck AlannaB

Is anyone else very bloated - I look like I have a bump although its too early for that so it must be bloat - really wanting the sickness to go away I had a brief day or two and now it seems to be worse than before and I can bear the idea of meat - I saw an advert with steak in it and I was nearly sick then and there


----------



## Mrs.B.

AlannaB said:


> Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.

Good luck :flower:



Quartz said:


> Good luck AlannaB
> 
> Is anyone else very bloated - I look like I have a bump although its too early for that so it must be bloat - really wanting the sickness to go away I had a brief day or two and now it seems to be worse than before and I can bear the idea of meat - I saw an advert with steak in it and I was nearly sick then and there

I am now sick everyday, twice a day, cannot tell when its coming :( or if i'll be ok one minute to the next.
As for the bloating, my trousers dont fit :nope:


----------



## TFSGirl

Good luck AlannaB!


----------



## TFSGirl

Just had first Ultrasound, babu is measuring at 8 weeks +2, which is 2 days further along than suggested :) so new due date is October 16


----------



## Hopeful42nd

AlannaB said:


> Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.

Hope the day is passing fast for you. I wish all the best for you and little bean! Common power of positive thinking!!!! Fx



Quartz said:


> Good luck AlannaB
> 
> Is anyone else very bloated - I look like I have a bump although its too early for that so it must be bloat - really wanting the sickness to go away I had a brief day or two and now it seems to be worse than before and I can bear the idea of meat - I saw an advert with steak in it and I was nearly sick then and there

I'm bloated, but I guess I'm lucky I still fit in my pants. But for comfort I wear yoga pants around the house. A lot easier crawling around after my 13 month old. I hope you feel better, and I feel your pain....


----------



## lilosmom

Good luck AlannaB. I hope baby is progressing nicely now.


----------



## Jaymes

AlannaB said:


> Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.

Positive thoughts!! Fxed. :hugs: :dust: 



carissa81 said:


> Hi guys! I'm due October 30th!!!!!!

Congrats and welcome!



Quartz said:


> Good luck AlannaB
> 
> Is anyone else very bloated - I look like I have a bump although its too early for that so it must be bloat - really wanting the sickness to go away I had a brief day or two and now it seems to be worse than before and I can bear the idea of meat - I saw an advert with steak in it and I was nearly sick then and there

I am totally bloated! I look preggo already, but this is not exactly my first either... I too cannot stand the sight of meat! I do however wish my sickness was actual sickness instead of an all day queasiness!



TFSGirl said:


> Just had first Ultrasound, babu is measuring at 8 weeks +2, which is 2 days further along than suggested :) so new due date is October 16

:happydance: Yay for big babies! Mine is measuring a few days smaller, but I am not an especially large person, and neither is DH, so I don't expect large babies.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

So, yesterday we had our first scan & saw our beautiful little baby!!

I was 9 weeks exactly, but baby was measuring 8w+6, so maybe a day or two behind, but she said they'll be able to see more at the 12 week.

She sent us straight round to antenatal to book our 12 week so have that in for the East Hols (3 April) & can't wait to see Bobos again!! lol :)

Here goes with the pictures...

Forgot to say- as the sonographer was showing us where the arms and legs were it wiggled it's little arm like it was waving to us!! :D We're both totally in love! lol
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4









bobos first closeup.JPG
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I haven't worked out how to do multi quote yet, so wont reply to everyone, but for those of you that are bloated I'm feeling that today too!! lol Had it early on & it was so uncomfortable after eating especially, but recently it had got better- relapse today though! lol

I have a bit of a belly on me, which wasn't there before, but I don't think it's bump or bloat- I think it's because I switched dieting for eating non-stop!! ha ha ha

AFM- new symptom for me today: Crying randomly! 
I was marking a project by one of my pupils on 'The race to make a baby' and the last page said: 

_"After 9 months it is time for your baby to be born. This is said to be very painful, but not to worry because when you're finally holding your baby thinking it is the most beautiful thing you have ever seen you will be glad you did it!"_

That make anyone else well up? No... just me then! ha ha ha


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

AlannaB said:


> Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.

Hope everything goes ok- I know it's not the same, but I had convinced myself there would be nothing there at the scan yesterday after the midwife told me it was 'not normal' to have spotting & I should have a scan, and waiting at work all day was so hard so I kinda know how you're feeling. :hugs:

I've been totally freaked out about the MMC thing too- terrifying. I feel so much better having finally seen a little heart beat, so hopefully it's good news for you too. Sending lots of luck and positive thoughts your way- keep us posted.

xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

AlannaB said:


> Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.

I hope your apt goes well today, you've got lots of people sending you good vibes! :flow:


----------



## PG5K

Is anyone else having problems with really bad headaches?
It's making me feel really bad now and the only way I had a bit of respite was to sleep for an hour and half after work :( 

I'm not sure what kind of painkillers I'm allowed to take so I'm not taking anything, just drinking plenty of water.


----------



## AlannaB

Just an update... I guess I'm out. :-( Ultrasound showed no heartbeat, and it looked even smaller than it was 10 days ago. Doctor said the heartbeat probably stopped shortly after the first ultrasound. It's strange, everyone said I was being negative, but I just had a feeling. I was supposed to be 9 weeks today. 

They were going to give us the weekend to decide if we wanted to do a D&C, but we told my ob-gyn to check if there were any openings tomorrow. So I am going in tomorrow at 7 and will have the weekend to recover. Since my body hasn't shown signs of miscarrying in the past 10 days, I really don't trust it to catch up to what's going on. I just want to get it over with and get back at it. 

Thanks for all the good wishes, and good luck to everyone! I hope to be back in first trimester soon.


----------



## elisamarie

PG5K said:


> Is anyone else having problems with really bad headaches?
> It's making me feel really bad now and the only way I had a bit of respite was to sleep for an hour and half after work :(
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of painkillers I'm allowed to take so I'm not taking anything, just drinking plenty of water.

I have gotten a few here and there and the doctor told me it's okay for me to take tylenol. That usually takes care of it for me


----------



## AshleyLK

AlannaB said:


> Just an update... I guess I'm out. :-( Ultrasound showed no heartbeat, and it looked even smaller than it was 10 days ago. Doctor said the heartbeat probably stopped shortly after the first ultrasound. It's strange, everyone said I was being negative, but I just had a feeling. I was supposed to be 9 weeks today.
> 
> They were going to give us the weekend to decide if we wanted to do a D&C, but we told my ob-gyn to check if there were any openings tomorrow. So I am going in tomorrow at 7 and will have the weekend to recover. Since my body hasn't shown signs of miscarrying in the past 10 days, I really don't trust it to catch up to what's going on. I just want to get it over with and get back at it.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, and good luck to everyone! I hope to be back in first trimester soon.

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. You will be back soon! :hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

AlannaB said:


> Just an update... I guess I'm out. :-( Ultrasound showed no heartbeat, and it looked even smaller than it was 10 days ago. Doctor said the heartbeat probably stopped shortly after the first ultrasound. It's strange, everyone said I was being negative, but I just had a feeling. I was supposed to be 9 weeks today.
> 
> They were going to give us the weekend to decide if we wanted to do a D&C, but we told my ob-gyn to check if there were any openings tomorrow. So I am going in tomorrow at 7 and will have the weekend to recover. Since my body hasn't shown signs of miscarrying in the past 10 days, I really don't trust it to catch up to what's going on. I just want to get it over with and get back at it.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, and good luck to everyone! I hope to be back in first trimester soon.

:hugs: you will be back soon. so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry Alanna :hugs: I wish you the all the best with healing quickly and having a healthy bean soon.


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Alanna. I know you'll be back in first tri soon.


----------



## shelleyanddan

So sorry Alanna... deepest condolences ... :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

AlannaB said:


> Just an update... I guess I'm out. :-( Ultrasound showed no heartbeat, and it looked even smaller than it was 10 days ago. Doctor said the heartbeat probably stopped shortly after the first ultrasound. It's strange, everyone said I was being negative, but I just had a feeling. I was supposed to be 9 weeks today.
> 
> They were going to give us the weekend to decide if we wanted to do a D&C, but we told my ob-gyn to check if there were any openings tomorrow. So I am going in tomorrow at 7 and will have the weekend to recover. Since my body hasn't shown signs of miscarrying in the past 10 days, I really don't trust it to catch up to what's going on. I just want to get it over with and get back at it.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, and good luck to everyone! I hope to be back in first trimester soon.

So sorry to hear this AlannaB. :flow:


----------



## sunshine1217

:hugs: AlannaB, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Alanna-I am so sorry hon! :*(

5 yr plan-Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## Alandsa

AlannaB said:


> Just an update... I guess I'm out. :-( Ultrasound showed no heartbeat, and it looked even smaller than it was 10 days ago. Doctor said the heartbeat probably stopped shortly after the first ultrasound. It's strange, everyone said I was being negative, but I just had a feeling. I was supposed to be 9 weeks today.
> 
> They were going to give us the weekend to decide if we wanted to do a D&C, but we told my ob-gyn to check if there were any openings tomorrow. So I am going in tomorrow at 7 and will have the weekend to recover. Since my body hasn't shown signs of miscarrying in the past 10 days, I really don't trust it to catch up to what's going on. I just want to get it over with and get back at it.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, and good luck to everyone! I hope to be back in first trimester soon.

oh Alanna I am so sorry :cry: hope you are okay :hugs: i know it might feel upsetting but there are a few of us in the loss section if if you want to join us :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

I'm so sorry Alanna :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Alandsa, I just noticed your ticker. That's wonderful news. 
I really hope this one is a sticky bean for you :cloud9:


----------



## leia37

AlannaB - so sorry, big :hugs:

Paracetamol is fine for headaches, i take the kid's calpol just to be on the safe side :). Just dont take anything brufen, no nurofen or ibuprofen. x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alanna, sorry for your loss

Alandsa congrats and hope this is a stick one


----------



## Alandsa

PG5K said:


> Alandsa, I just noticed your ticker. That's wonderful news.
> I really hope this one is a sticky bean for you :cloud9:




Mrs.B. said:


> Alanna, sorry for your loss
> 
> Alandsa congrats and hope this is a stick one

thank you :) Im over the moon! Im praying that Little Flump will stay :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Alandsa said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa, I just noticed your ticker. That's wonderful news.
> I really hope this one is a sticky bean for you :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Alanna, sorry for your loss
> 
> Alandsa congrats and hope this is a stick oneClick to expand...
> 
> thank you :) Im over the moon! Im praying that Little Flump will stay :)Click to expand...

Alandsa, congrats, they say you are at your most fertile after a miscarrage.

:cloud9:


----------



## Erised

AllanaB - so sorry for your loss hon =(
Hope you'll be back in first tri soon, if you feel up for it of course

Alandsa - congrats on your bfp!! Hope this one is a sticky bean =)


----------



## leoniebabey

sorry for your loss allana 

and cngrats on the BF alandsa. hope this one is sticky


----------



## Jocr

5_Year_Plan said:


> So, yesterday we had our first scan & saw our beautiful little baby!!
> 
> I was 9 weeks exactly, but baby was measuring 8w+6, so maybe a day or two behind, but she said they'll be able to see more at the 12 week.
> 
> She sent us straight round to antenatal to book our 12 week so have that in for the East Hols (3 April) & can't wait to see Bobos again!! lol :)
> 
> Here goes with the pictures...
> 
> Forgot to say- as the sonographer was showing us where the arms and legs were it wiggled it's little arm like it was waving to us!! :D We're both totally in love! lol

Wow fab pictures and not long till the next scan :happydance:



PG5K said:


> Is anyone else having problems with really bad headaches?
> It's making me feel really bad now and the only way I had a bit of respite was to sleep for an hour and half after work :(
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of painkillers I'm allowed to take so I'm not taking anything, just drinking plenty of water.

You can have paracetamol I have been told. 



Alandsa said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa, I just noticed your ticker. That's wonderful news.
> I really hope this one is a sticky bean for you :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Alanna, sorry for your loss
> 
> Alandsa congrats and hope this is a stick oneClick to expand...
> 
> thank you :) Im over the moon! Im praying that Little Flump will stay :)Click to expand...

Wow that was quicl Alandsa!! Well done:thumbup: brilliant news:hugs:


----------



## lazybum09

alanna so sorry for your loss , hugs 

congratulations alandsa x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow Alandsa! That was fast! Great news you are back. I'm sure things will work out just fine. :)


----------



## Alandsa

thank you everyone :hugs: I'm back at the starting line and just hoping I get past the 6 week mark this time :) I shall keep testing to check my lines are getting darker, and i have already ordered 6 CB digi's off ebay :haha: (think i got a bit carried away there this morning...) 6 for £19 though, bargain!

I have been reading all of your posts and keeping track of how you all are :) I see there has been a fair bit of sickness - hope its not too horrible and is it meant to ease off approaching the 12 week mark? 

I'm loving seeing all of your scan pics, its lovely to see that although some of us have experienced losses the overall picture if that the majority of pregnancies do progress well. That's really nice to see :hugs:


----------



## recovery

congrats!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Congrats alandsa!

So sorry alannab 

Xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

:hugs: So sorry AllanaB


----------



## AlannaB

Alandsa said:


> I'm loving seeing all of your scan pics, its lovely to see that although some of us have experienced losses the overall picture if that the majority of pregnancies do progress well. That's really nice to see :hugs:


Congratulations! I hope I can do it as fast as you!  I am going to have to wait until April though, unless I cheat and jump the gun in two weeks or so. But that would be such a crapshoot because who knows if I'll ovulate? 

On the good side, I am pleasantly surprised by my D&C. The anti-nausea meds (I got sick from anesthesia last year when I had my appendix out so I got extra drugs) and valium (I guess to chill you out from being an emotional wreck? Never had that before a surgery before) they gave me put me out from about 10 AM to 6 PM. But I have zero pain at all. Just zero, not even a cramp. The nurse seemed surprised. I did have what felt like bad menstrual cramps and backache directly out of surgery for 15 minutes or so, but they put meds in my IV and it went away completely. So having never had a natural miscarriage, at the moment I have to rate this pretty high as an option for management.


----------



## ladybug245

:hug:So sorry for your loss, Alanna. :hug:


----------



## lilosmom

AlannaB, I'm so sorry to hear about your MC. I was truly hoping for better news for you. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope to see you back in 1st tri soon. Good luck.


----------



## lilosmom

Congratulations Alandsa! I hope you see those lines getting darker by the day (or hour :winkwink:) and I feel like you can never have too many positive tests hanging around so keep peeing! Wishing you a healthy and uneventful 9 months.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

AlannaB said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving seeing all of your scan pics, its lovely to see that although some of us have experienced losses the overall picture if that the majority of pregnancies do progress well. That's really nice to see :hugs:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I hope I can do it as fast as you!  I am going to have to wait until April though, unless I cheat and jump the gun in two weeks or so. But that would be such a crapshoot because who knows if I'll ovulate?
> 
> On the good side, I am pleasantly surprised by my D&C. The anti-nausea meds (I got sick from anesthesia last year when I had my appendix out so I got extra drugs) and valium (I guess to chill you out from being an emotional wreck? Never had that before a surgery before) they gave me put me out from about 10 AM to 6 PM. But I have zero pain at all. Just zero, not even a cramp. The nurse seemed surprised. I did have what felt like bad menstrual cramps and backache directly out of surgery for 15 minutes or so, but they put meds in my IV and it went away completely. So having never had a natural miscarriage, at the moment I have to rate this pretty high as an option for management.Click to expand...

Mine was pretty painless too although I stood up to get dressed after surgery and blood came pouring out! I had some less than compassionate nurses that time. I did have some side effects from the anesthesia but the surgery itself was a piece of cake. Glad you are feeling okay!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Okay so on the doppler....How can my HB in my chest be in the 70's and the pulse in my leg/pelvis be 130?? Are we sure that isn't the baby?? None of this makes sense....


----------



## Miss Broody

5_Year_Plan said:


> So, yesterday we had our first scan & saw our beautiful little baby!!
> 
> I was 9 weeks exactly, but baby was measuring 8w+6, so maybe a day or two behind, but she said they'll be able to see more at the 12 week.
> 
> She sent us straight round to antenatal to book our 12 week so have that in for the East Hols (3 April) & can't wait to see Bobos again!! lol :)
> 
> Here goes with the pictures...
> 
> Forgot to say- as the sonographer was showing us where the arms and legs were it wiggled it's little arm like it was waving to us!! :D We're both totally in love! lol

Awww great pics!! I have a scan at 9+4 and just realised from your pics how much it should look like a little person this time!!


----------



## Miss Broody

AlannaB just read your news, i am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you recover well and that you gt your sticky bean soon! x


----------



## Alandsa

AlannaB said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving seeing all of your scan pics, its lovely to see that although some of us have experienced losses the overall picture if that the majority of pregnancies do progress well. That's really nice to see :hugs:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I hope I can do it as fast as you!  I am going to have to wait until April though, unless I cheat and jump the gun in two weeks or so. But that would be such a crapshoot because who knows if I'll ovulate?
> 
> On the good side, I am pleasantly surprised by my D&C. The anti-nausea meds (I got sick from anesthesia last year when I had my appendix out so I got extra drugs) and valium (I guess to chill you out from being an emotional wreck? Never had that before a surgery before) they gave me put me out from about 10 AM to 6 PM. But I have zero pain at all. Just zero, not even a cramp. The nurse seemed surprised. I did have what felt like bad menstrual cramps and backache directly out of surgery for 15 minutes or so, but they put meds in my IV and it went away completely. So having never had a natural miscarriage, at the moment I have to rate this pretty high as an option for management.Click to expand...

Hi Alanna - I'm glad to hear that the procedure went well. Most of the ladies I know of did O after MC. Maybe depending how far you were might affect how long it might take? I don't know? I won't post it all in here as I'm not sure this is the thread to have this convo :)

There is a thread I post in with ladies who are hoping for a March / April BFP after a loss. They are such a lovely group. It's in the TTC after a loss section. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/864826-anyone-hoping-march-april-bfp-4-bfps.html



lilosmom said:


> Congratulations Alandsa! I hope you see those lines getting darker by the day (or hour :winkwink:) and I feel like you can never have too many positive tests hanging around so keep peeing! Wishing you a healthy and uneventful 9 months.

Thank you! Yes i certainly will keep POAS :D lol! I'm currently debating the whole baby aspirin route Mmm!


----------



## Incubus

Hey all, not posted in here for a couple of days . . .

9 weeks today :happydance: 

Got my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, its going so quickly now, I remember booking the appointment and thinking 5 weeks would take forever to pass! 

I keep panicking thinking my symptoms have gone but when I think about it its just the sickness and sore boobs, I feel a little queasy now and then but nothing like I did. My boobs aren't as sore just ridiculously huge, I'm scared to measure them as they were F before :dohh: Still having vivid dreams every night, its starting to really affect my sleep, heartburn is getting worse as well. 

I've got a major aversion to the squash I've always drank, I can't even smell apple and blackcurrant or summer fruit squash, I used to live on it before! 

Had my first craving the other day, I had to have tiger bread and butter, Mark went to get it on the way home from work for me, he asked if any other bread would do if they didn't have it, erm no!!! it had to be tiger bread :haha: Now I'm having cravings for ice cold coca cola, it has to be coca cola no other brand, of course I have to try and not give in to that one often :blush:

Back to work on Monday after 2 weeks off, not looking forward to it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mmmm an ice cold Coke sounds SO GOOD! 

What is tiger bread? I love any bread and butter, yum. I could never do one of those low-carb diets!

Happy 9 weeks! I bet you can't wait until Wednesday. I have my first appt Monday at 7 weeks!


----------



## lillichloe

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Okay so on the doppler....How can my HB in my chest be in the 70's and the pulse in my leg/pelvis be 130?? Are we sure that isn't the baby?? None of this makes sense....

Bubs is still too small. The very earliest most people hear it is 10weeks. Good luck! Relax too I know it's hard I can't wait to make sure my little bean is healthy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

mmm I love fresh tiger bread, we have just bought a loaf today :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

BTW bambino is a prune :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs.B. said:


> BTW bambino is a prune :happydance:

Congrats on being a prune Mrs. B! What is tiger bread? Sounds exotic. :haha:


----------



## Incubus

Tiger Bread: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_bread

Apparently its called Dutch Crunch in the US! I love it, its my favorite kind of bread :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Tiger bread is white bread that had a cracked darker crust, its delicious!


----------



## sunshine1217

Incubus, I know exactly what that is now you say dutch crunch! We have that in the US, too. Those are good but we usually eat them on sandwiches.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Omg I'm so tired ATM I can't face doing anything, just want to sleep- but we're going out for dinner tonight with all of DH's family to celebrate his parents ruby wedding anniversary & we haven't told anyone yet, so I have to do my best to look happy & healthy & energised!! Lol

On the tiger bread: I saw a news article a while back saying that sainsbury had change the name of their tiger read to giraffe bread because a 3 year old girl had written asking why it was called tiger bread because it looked more like a giraffe pattern! The guy wrote back to her & said you're right- we're changing it! Lol cute!

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-16812545

Xx


----------



## elisamarie

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Okay so on the doppler....How can my HB in my chest be in the 70's and the pulse in my leg/pelvis be 130?? Are we sure that isn't the baby?? None of this makes sense....

it's the same with me. But I can assure you that's your own heart you're hearing. Especially if it's closer to the leg. Your uterus is behind pelvic bone, not extended toward your leg atm. Also baby sounds like a train and your heart sounds much slower, more like an actual heart beat. If you youtube it you'll understand what i'm talking about :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I saw that too it is cute :)


----------



## elisamarie

lillichloe said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so on the doppler....How can my HB in my chest be in the 70's and the pulse in my leg/pelvis be 130?? Are we sure that isn't the baby?? None of this makes sense....
> 
> Bubs is still too small. The very earliest most people hear it is 10weeks. Good luck! Relax too I know it's hard I can't wait to make sure my little bean is healthy.Click to expand...

i was able to pick up my tiny baby at 8 weeks exactly with a sonoline B but I guess maybe i'm luckier than others :shrug:


----------



## sunshine1217

Do you guys know if the doppler would be tougher to use if you had a retroverted uterus?


----------



## urchin

Ay Up!
I'm not going to even attempt to read through this whole thread - it's 207 pages long :D

But I'm sure I'll catch up on who everyone is at some point :hugs:

I am a LTTTCer, pregnant with #1 after IVF with donor eggs. It's been a long time coming, but it's finally starting to feel like things are going well :D

I had my 8 week scan at the private clinic on 27th and found my baby measuring bang on 8 wks with a good strong heartbeat.
First midwife appointment is on Tuesday and I've booked a private 12 wk scan for 26th March as it looks like I will have to wait til wk15 for my NHS one (and I think I would go totally nuts during that time! :rofl: )

So, that's me - due date is 9th October, 4 days before my birthday :D


----------



## Indi84

Oo my baby might be due just before my birthday too! Depends on my 12 week dating scan I guess, my private one put me a week behind. My sister is due a week before me, and what with her daughters bday last day of Sept, my wedding anniversary Oct 1st and our babies being born + my birthday think it's going to be a busy month lol!


----------



## ladybug245

Can I just drop in and say how tired I am of going potty? I am in the bathroom every ten minutes or so. It seems like as soon as I sit down, here I go again...


----------



## princess_1991

Hello lovely ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA but I'm so tired lately I can't keep up with anything, just feeling very zombiefied during the day!

Had midwife this week, booked in for my 12 week scan on the 29th so I'll be 12+5 :thumbup:

Also 10 weeks today :happydance: (well technically yesterday since it's after 12) but yayy were a prune!!

Also :hi: urchin I'm also from the west midlands and have an ivf pumpkin :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Ay Up!
> I'm not going to even attempt to read through this whole thread - it's 207 pages long :D
> 
> But I'm sure I'll catch up on who everyone is at some point :hugs:
> 
> I am a LTTTCer, pregnant with #1 after IVF with donor eggs. It's been a long time coming, but it's finally starting to feel like things are going well :D
> 
> I had my 8 week scan at the private clinic on 27th and found my baby measuring bang on 8 wks with a good strong heartbeat.
> First midwife appointment is on Tuesday and I've booked a private 12 wk scan for 26th March as it looks like I will have to wait til wk15 for my NHS one (and I think I would go totally nuts during that time! :rofl: )
> 
> So, that's me - due date is 9th October, 4 days before my birthday :D

Yay you made it over!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It definitely doesn't sound like the baby I googled. I so wanted that reassurance!!!! :*)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

lillichloe said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so on the doppler....How can my HB in my chest be in the 70's and the pulse in my leg/pelvis be 130?? Are we sure that isn't the baby?? None of this makes sense....
> 
> Bubs is still too small. The very earliest most people hear it is 10weeks. Good luck! Relax too I know it's hard I can't wait to make sure my little bean is healthy.Click to expand...

Crud! I so want the reassurance! I do have a scan on Wednesday so I'll just have to wait until then!


----------



## urchin

princess_1991 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> Sorry I've been MIA but I'm so tired lately I can't keep up with anything, just feeling very zombiefied during the day!
> 
> Had midwife this week, booked in for my 12 week scan on the 29th so I'll be 12+5 :thumbup:
> 
> Also 10 weeks today :happydance: (well technically yesterday since it's after 12) but yayy were a prune!!
> 
> Also :hi: urchin I'm also from the west midlands and have an ivf pumpkin :hugs:

Hi Princess - sounds like we have a lot of similar stuff going on! I will be a prune tomorrow too :happydance:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Yay you made it over!!!! :happydance:

Hi Iluv! I did find this thread a good while back but then lost it again - didn't think to look in pregnancy buddies :blush:


----------



## 3outnumbered

been up the hospital last night, bleeding! i was a hysterical mess, note to everyone, avoid a&e on a sat night!!!

got to wait tomorrow for a scan, they took preg test, i am still pregnant, blood tests are fine, no explaination for bleeding!

they said it is common during pregnancy, thats fine to know until it happens to you and freaks you out.

doctor says i have to rest up next few days, i said i will try but i do have three other kids at home, he then looked at my hubby and my hubby said she will rest!!!

men!!


----------



## Leinzlove

AlannaB said:


> Can everyone send me good thoughts today? This afternoon I have my followup ultrasound to see if I'm "progressing." (Previously, baby measured 10 days behind where my LMP suggested I was, and also showed a low heart rate and a small blood clot.) Today is kind of the moment of truth. I still have symptoms and have had no bleeding or anything, but I am kind of freaked out anyway because I know you can miscarry and your body doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Eeeeek. This is a hard workday to sit through.

Honey, I'm sorry for your loss. I went through this also. My story is in my pregnancy journal. Also, everyone told me to have hope. I did not, though. Dr. said my dates were off. But, I knew I'd lost my baby. I MC naturally on March 6, at 9w3d. I found out at my first scan 8w2d. Baby was measuring 6w4d, small sac, baby but no HB. I kept thinking I was in a nightmare, that it couldn't be happening. All the while I had all symptoms and bleeding didn't start until 9w1d.

I also am going to TTC straight away! As soon as my body Ovulates. When life knocks you down, you have to get back up! Sending you lots of dust for a sticky bean fast! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

3outnumbered said:


> been up the hospital last night, bleeding! i was a hysterical mess, note to everyone, avoid a&e on a sat night!!!
> 
> got to wait tomorrow for a scan, they took preg test, i am still pregnant, blood tests are fine, no explaination for bleeding!
> 
> they said it is common during pregnancy, thats fine to know until it happens to you and freaks you out.
> 
> doctor says i have to rest up next few days, i said i will try but i do have three other kids at home, he then looked at my hubby and my hubby said she will rest!!!
> 
> men!!

So hope your scan is okay! Definitely rest up!!!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

3outnumbered said:


> been up the hospital last night, bleeding! i was a hysterical mess, note to everyone, avoid a&e on a sat night!!!
> 
> got to wait tomorrow for a scan, they took preg test, i am still pregnant, blood tests are fine, no explaination for bleeding!
> 
> they said it is common during pregnancy, thats fine to know until it happens to you and freaks you out.
> 
> doctor says i have to rest up next few days, i said i will try but i do have three other kids at home, he then looked at my hubby and my hubby said she will rest!!!
> 
> men!!

Hope everything's ok xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck 3outnumbered! Hope your DH is dealing with the kids and you are resting.

Anyone else getting sick of feeling like they are going to be sick? I feel dizzy and gross all the time! I just want to hit the enjoyable part again!


----------



## lillichloe

Me too hopeful. I had one easy day last week and it scared me lol. But I really am sick and tired of being sick and tired and pretending like I'm not. Because its still a secret from job.


----------



## Feb4th2011

3outnumbered said:


> been up the hospital last night, bleeding! i was a hysterical mess, note to everyone, avoid a&e on a sat night!!!
> 
> got to wait tomorrow for a scan, they took preg test, i am still pregnant, blood tests are fine, no explaination for bleeding!
> 
> they said it is common during pregnancy, thats fine to know until it happens to you and freaks you out.
> 
> doctor says i have to rest up next few days, i said i will try but i do have three other kids at home, he then looked at my hubby and my hubby said she will rest!!!
> 
> men!!

I hope today goes well hun.:hugs: So sorry to hear of your rough night...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies,

I wonder if you can reassure me, is it normal to bleed two days after sex. It was not rough or anything, i am experiencing pink spotting, no pain as such - just some cramps, but no different to the one's i have felt throughout. I did bleed at 6 weeks 5 days (now 8 weeks 4 day's). had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days and all seemed okay, no obvious reason for bleeding. We have not really been into :sex: too much, but the other day i felt fine and then two days later spotting. I mentioned it to the midwife and she said it's normal...... but it does not feel normal to spot...... i am feeling really emotional at present, my symptoms seem to come and go (but this may be because i am nearer twelve weeks now????) some days i am tired, other days i am not... i don't feel sick any longer and my boobs hurt on and off.
Guess i just need some reassurance

Dawn xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> I wonder if you can reassure me, is it normal to bleed two days after sex. It was not rough or anything, i am experiencing pink spotting, no pain as such - just some cramps, but no different to the one's i have felt throughout. I did bleed at 6 weeks 5 days (now 8 weeks 4 day's). had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days and all seemed okay, no obvious reason for bleeding. We have not really been into :sex: too much, but the other day i felt fine and then two days later spotting. I mentioned it to the midwife and she said it's normal...... but it does not feel normal to spot...... i am feeling really emotional at present, my symptoms seem to come and go (but this may be because i am nearer twelve weeks now????) some days i am tired, other days i am not... i don't feel sick any longer and my boobs hurt on and off.
> Guess i just need some reassurance
> 
> Dawn xx

We sound like we are in similar situations :flow: Although I have never experienced more that a pin head of red blood... Did you actually bleed 2 days after? Like red blood? How much? or was it pink? I've had beige to pink spotting approx once a week starting at 5+3. Sometimes after sex, sometimes not. My symptoms come and go as well. But I'm consistently tired 75% of the time lol My breasts hurt on and off only to touch. Over all I'm not worried, as my Dr told me this is very common... At the same time I do worry when it happens and pray like crazy. If your really worried though, just go get checked out. if anything it will ease ur mind :flow:


----------



## Alandsa

Hope it went okay today 3outnumbered. I think I remember you saying you had bleeding with previous pregnancies and that they were okay. Praying this is the same for you now :) let us know how you get on

I heard a few other ladies say they had spotting after sex but this was part of having an irritated cervix which I understand is also common during pregnancy 

Why is everything meant to be so normal yet feels so worrying


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks Ladies, 

The spotting is pink currently and only when i wipe (it is a lot lighter than the spotting i had at 6 weeks 5 days) - i guess i am just being anxious, we also go away tommorow for a week and i would hate for anything to happen - but we still have a life to live i guess. I think we will abstain from sex now till my scan at 11 weeks 5 day's - just too anxious now. 

Dawn


----------



## tortoise

Hi ladies
May I join? I am due on 26 October but am v worried because a) my CB digi was at 2-3 weeks when it should have been well into 3+ b) I have no symptoms whatsoever and c) I have had three MCs.
Trying to remain positive though and very excited at the thought of an autumn baby if I am blessed enough to get that far.
Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, here to join you for hopefully a healthy and happy 7 more months. I'm even nervous writing this but have decided I could do with some moral support, probably like a lot of others at the moment :winkwink:.

I had my 4th MC on 13th January (a Friday nonetheless!) at 5 1/2 weeks and knew all had settled as did a pregnancy test 2 weeks later which was negative, my crude way of making sure levels had returned to normal and all probably passed.

Well you can imagine my shock when a few weeks later I suspected my body was changing again, my boobs were the first thing, they got darker etc, plus I got thrush and just didnt feel right. 

I struck up the courage to test last weekend as knew I was definitely 'late' so to speak by then and couldn't believe I got a :bfp:. DH cant believe it either, especially since not much :sex: had been going on as I was getting over the last MC. I did a predictor the following day and it was 3+ weeks.

Well I am very nervous as I know the risk of a MC is slightly higher getting pregnant straight after a MC. I also have PCOS and what they term a 'hostile' womb lol which all raise the risk so I'm just trying to be positive and relax. Symptoms are fairly good, nausea, boobs, need to eat and craving junk which is so not like me, still some irritation down there and a bit of tiredness, but nothing like previous pregnancies yet.

I've my GP appointment on the 16th but as I'll probably be nearly 11 weeks before I can even get my booking in appointment my midwife kindly squeezed me in informally last Wednesday. It was only a normal scanner and we couldnt really see anything, possibly the sac and a heartbeat, which was a bit worrying but I am trying not to panic as in previous pregnanies they have always had to use the internal scanner on me before 9 weeks as couldnt see anything. My wee bubs must just take a couple of weeks more to catch up :winkwink:

After 15+ years of gynae problems and 6 years TTC we were blessed with our first son in Nov 2010, Kyan who is now 16 months. I'm hoping and praying this one will work out too as I dont think I'm ready to face another MC so soon again.

Congratulations to all already joined, I almost forgot to mention, if they take my EDD calculated from the first day of my MC as it was only at 5 1/2 weeks I'm due on the 15th October. I had spotting on CD20 so I now think that was implantation, I thought it was ovulation but temps say otherwise.

Looking forward to getting to know everybody, enjoy your evening! xo


----------



## Mrs.B.

tortoise said:


> Hi ladies
> May I join? I am due on 26 October but am v worried because a) my CB digi was at 2-3 weeks when it should have been well into 3+ b) I have no symptoms whatsoever and c) I have had three MCs.
> Trying to remain positive though and very excited at the thought of an autumn baby if I am blessed enough to get that far.
> Best wishes to you all xx

how far where you when you took the digi? Your aware that they're 2 weeks out arent you? fingers crossed xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

p.s. for all those ladies experiencing spotting or bleeding it can be very normal, just be more cautious if it's accompanied by cramps or if you're really worried, ie that feeling.

My SIL bled for basically 4 months with her second last year, countless trips to A+E and a lovely baby boy is now here. I bled with Kyan and I have loads of friends who did too. It can be a number of things from hormones, to bubs burrowing deeper into the uterus to an erosion, all very normal I have been assured by several doctors.

xoxo


----------



## urchin

Welcome to Tortoise and AngelS :D

Tortoise - were you on the CBFM thread many moons ago??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome to you both x


----------



## ladybug245

Welcome!

Just hit my 8th week, and I've suddenly developed a tendency for migraines :( I hope this doesn't last long! I was so worried last night when it started, because my vision was all aura-ish (I've had plenty of migraine's, so I knew that was what it was), but I started overthinking it and was scared it meant something awful. Today, I had one when I woke up. Is mostly gone now, but left with the sicke stomach from it. I'm with the earlier poster who said she's ready to feel less gross and sick, haha!


----------



## PG5K

Hello new ladies! Good luck with all your pregnancies.

Ive had quite a nice weekend. I've bought my 'new' car, watched films with my hubby and spent some time with my family.
I've found the joys of love heart sweets to help with any sickness feelings I have left.
I'm just having trouble fitting my boobs into my clothes :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

ladybug245 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Just hit my 8th week, and I've suddenly developed a tendency for migraines :( I hope this doesn't last long! I was so worried last night when it started, because my vision was all aura-ish (I've had plenty of migraine's, so I knew that was what it was), but I started overthinking it and was scared it meant something awful. Today, I had one when I woke up. Is mostly gone now, but left with the sicke stomach from it. I'm with the earlier poster who said she's ready to feel less gross and sick, haha!

Apparently developing migraines can be a side effect of pregnancy

https://www.babycenter.com/0_headaches-during-pregnancy_2035.bc#articlesection2

So doesn't mean anything bad but they aren't nice are they :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladybug- I had headaches that started about the same time. I find if I force myself to drink tons of water it cuts back the intensity of them. Good luck

Pg5k- congrats on the new car! We had a good bit of family time today too. Walked in the park, sat in the sun on the front porch :)

Was a bit rough today for a couple periods of sickness but overall a great day. Anyone else noticing a slight expantion around the midsection? I still fit in my pants but I definately feel something there! 2nd child I guess I was boy d to show earlier. Guess I better fess up to the rest of the world soon!


----------



## mamadreams

Welcome to everyone new and congrats on your pregnancies!

About a little over a week ago I posted on here wondering why I hadn't felt any signs of morning sickness. Today at 6 weeks and 4 days, I fear it is creeping up on me! I threw up once and just felt general nausea all day. I tired eating ginger - but it didn't really help. Does anyone have any other suggestions? (I willl be sleeping with crackers by my bed tonight).


----------



## Feb4th2011

mamadreams said:


> Welcome to everyone new and congrats on your pregnancies!
> 
> About a little over a week ago I posted on here wondering why I hadn't felt any signs of morning sickness. Today at 6 weeks and 4 days, I fear it is creeping up on me! I threw up once and just felt general nausea all day. I tired eating ginger - but it didn't really help. Does anyone have any other suggestions? (I willl be sleeping with crackers by my bed tonight).

Someone suggested to me that I try Ginger Ale and it worked for me! It had to be Canada Dry Ginger Ale though. lol I'm not sure why:shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Snack frequently, nuts and seeds are great when sick of crackers. I sip gingerale and it helps. Take your time getting up once you wake, the more groggy you are the more likely the movement will not help. Get lots of rest, if I'm tired my sickness gets worse. They sell preggie pops which ppl rave about? Hope that helps.
Oh and I have issues with water, I find if I put lemon in it I can handle it better.

Feb4th- haha it was me, and yeah it has to be Canada dry for me too! Lol funny you said that.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ladybug245 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Just hit my 8th week, and I've suddenly developed a tendency for migraines :( I hope this doesn't last long! I was so worried last night when it started, because my vision was all aura-ish (I've had plenty of migraine's, so I knew that was what it was), but I started overthinking it and was scared it meant something awful. Today, I had one when I woke up. Is mostly gone now, but left with the sicke stomach from it. I'm with the earlier poster who said she's ready to feel less gross and sick, haha!

I've had 4 of them recently and I know it's the pregnancy!! Fun side effect huh?


----------



## urchin

Good morning ladies - Today I have become a prune!

I am a wee bit obsessed with the fruits in my ticker, and am so happy now Eenie is measured against decent sized things (being an apple seed didn't feel very substantial, but a prune feels much more acceptable!)


----------



## Mrs.B.

urchin said:


> Good morning ladies - Today I have become a prune!
> 
> I am a wee bit obsessed with the fruits in my ticker, and am so happy now Eenie is measured against decent sized things (being an apple seed didn't feel very substantial, but a prune feels much more acceptable!)

I feel exactly the same, mine changes on Saturday and i always look forward to it!


----------



## PG5K

I just read a news story on forgotten baby syndrome, where people leave their children.
It was really sad that some get accidentally left in cars. It must be an awful thing as its not that they have done it deliberately. :(

Maybe I should read happy stories when I'm eating my brunch, then I won't want to cry at work :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I have just ordered a doppler on eBay :)

Can't wait to receive it.

Does anyone else keep forgetting to stand up slowly and as a consequence keeps finding the room spinning like you've had one too many cocktails?!?! I must remember not to do that. Such a horrible feeling

X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yes that dizzy spell plus the sharp pain from moving too fast. didn't want to get out of bed this morning, it was so cozy and warm :) ah well maybe a nap in a bit when DS naps.


----------



## Jocr

Incubus said:


> Hey all, not posted in here for a couple of days . . .
> 
> 9 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Got my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, its going so quickly now, I remember booking the appointment and thinking 5 weeks would take forever to pass!
> 
> I keep panicking thinking my symptoms have gone but when I think about it its just the sickness and sore boobs, I feel a little queasy now and then but nothing like I did. My boobs aren't as sore just ridiculously huge, I'm scared to measure them as they were F before :dohh: Still having vivid dreams every night, its starting to really affect my sleep, heartburn is getting worse as well.
> 
> I've got a major aversion to the squash I've always drank, I can't even smell apple and blackcurrant or summer fruit squash, I used to live on it before!
> 
> Had my first craving the other day, I had to have tiger bread and butter, Mark went to get it on the way home from work for me, he asked if any other bread would do if they didn't have it, erm no!!! it had to be tiger bread :haha: Now I'm having cravings for ice cold coca cola, it has to be coca cola no other brand, of course I have to try and not give in to that one often :blush:
> 
> Back to work on Monday after 2 weeks off, not looking forward to it!

I know what you mean re the symptoms - slight panic when you feel 'normal' and then bang tiredness comes in and hits me. My nausea has mostly gone but have swapped that with general tiredness. I could have gone back to bed after I got up!:sleep:
I really fancy ice cold fizzy drinks like bitter lemon & fanta but need to find a diet version. ITs funny as before being preggers I hardly ever drank fizzy drinks.



5_Year_Plan said:


> Omg I'm so tired ATM I can't face doing anything, just want to sleep- but we're going out for dinner tonight with all of DH's family to celebrate his parents ruby wedding anniversary & we haven't told anyone yet, so I have to do my best to look happy & healthy & energised!! Lol
> 
> On the tiger bread: I saw a news article a while back saying that sainsbury had change the name of their tiger read to giraffe bread because a 3 year old girl had written asking why it was called tiger bread because it looked more like a giraffe pattern! The guy wrote back to her & said you're right- we're changing it! Lol cute!
> 
> Xxx

Thats sweet about the giraffe bread, I will look out for it next time.
Good luck at dinner tonight - when do you intend to tell the family?
Try not to fall asleep in your main course:haha:



3outnumbered said:


> been up the hospital last night, bleeding! i was a hysterical mess, note to everyone, avoid a&e on a sat night!!!
> 
> got to wait tomorrow for a scan, they took preg test, i am still pregnant, blood tests are fine, no explaination for bleeding!
> 
> they said it is common during pregnancy, thats fine to know until it happens to you and freaks you out.
> 
> doctor says i have to rest up next few days, i said i will try but i do have three other kids at home, he then looked at my hubby and my hubby said she will rest!!!
> 
> men!!

Oh my - you must have been terrified. How did the scan go? Im sure it will all be fine a although it doesnt feel normal so many people say it is - doesnt help you stay calm though. Lots of luck :hugs:



Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> I wonder if you can reassure me, is it normal to bleed two days after sex. It was not rough or anything, i am experiencing pink spotting, no pain as such - just some cramps, but no different to the one's i have felt throughout. I did bleed at 6 weeks 5 days (now 8 weeks 4 day's). had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days and all seemed okay, no obvious reason for bleeding. We have not really been into :sex: too much, but the other day i felt fine and then two days later spotting. I mentioned it to the midwife and she said it's normal...... but it does not feel normal to spot...... i am feeling really emotional at present, my symptoms seem to come and go (but this may be because i am nearer twelve weeks now????) some days i am tired, other days i am not... i don't feel sick any longer and my boobs hurt on and off.
> Guess i just need some reassurance
> 
> Dawn xx

Hi dawn - I have been avoiding DTD for this reason. I had heard it was very common to get some bleeding after and as much as I fancy a bit of the other I am too much of a worry pot to risk it.
When is your next scan as that will put your mind at rest? Maybe do a test just to calm yourself down a bit. Its nice to see that positive line come up again.
My symptoms come and go all the time and im 9+4 :hugs:




PG5K said:


> Hello new ladies! Good luck with all your pregnancies.
> 
> Ive had quite a nice weekend. I've bought my 'new' car, watched films with my hubby and spent some time with my family.
> I've found the joys of love heart sweets to help with any sickness feelings I have left.
> I'm just having trouble fitting my boobs into my clothes :haha:

Mmmm Love hearts - I found a packet and thought they were fab and then I seemed to eat so many they made me feel sick so off them again.
Boobs, bum and belly is having to squeeze into my clothes now :happydance:



Hopeful42nd said:


> Yes that dizzy spell plus the sharp pain from moving too fast. didn't want to get out of bed this morning, it was so cozy and warm :) ah well maybe a nap in a bit when DS naps.

Thanks for that as I get a sharp pain sometimes when I move quickly. Enjoy your nap later, lucky thing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

To the ladies with minor spotting, I read an article yesterday about how to avoid spotting in early pregnancy, stating that it's best to avoid bd around the times you would have had your period. It's more common to happen then with the mild contractions than any Other time. Like at 4, 8, 12 weeks etc. interesting, I hope it calms a couple of your nerves :)


----------



## Alandsa

3outnumbered - hope you are okay? :hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

Feb4th2011 said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to everyone new and congrats on your pregnancies!
> 
> About a little over a week ago I posted on here wondering why I hadn't felt any signs of morning sickness. Today at 6 weeks and 4 days, I fear it is creeping up on me! I threw up once and just felt general nausea all day. I tired eating ginger - but it didn't really help. Does anyone have any other suggestions? (I willl be sleeping with crackers by my bed tonight).
> 
> Someone suggested to me that I try Ginger Ale and it worked for me! It had to be Canada Dry Ginger Ale though. lol I'm not sure why:shrug:Click to expand...

Canada Dry actually is made with ginger where other brands are not and ginger would be the key ingredient to soothing the sicky feeling.


----------



## Feb4th2011

lillichloe said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to everyone new and congrats on your pregnancies!
> 
> About a little over a week ago I posted on here wondering why I hadn't felt any signs of morning sickness. Today at 6 weeks and 4 days, I fear it is creeping up on me! I threw up once and just felt general nausea all day. I tired eating ginger - but it didn't really help. Does anyone have any other suggestions? (I willl be sleeping with crackers by my bed tonight).
> 
> Someone suggested to me that I try Ginger Ale and it worked for me! It had to be Canada Dry Ginger Ale though. lol I'm not sure why:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Canada Dry actually is made with ginger where other brands are not and ginger would be the key ingredient to soothing the sicky feeling.Click to expand...


Wow! I had no idea:shrug: I guess I believe in the ginger theory!


----------



## 3outnumbered

hi ladies, dont know whether attached pic properly.

baby no. 4 is FINE. :cloud9:

in fact baby waved at us. 

they found where the bleed came from, said should be okay now, but any heavy bleeding come back.

very happy bunny again, even picked up my bounty pack.

thanks for your support girls.
 



Attached Files:







baby no.4.pdf
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## leoniebabey

glad all was fine at the scan!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice Pic, congrats!!!! Glad you and baby are well :)


----------



## Alandsa

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yey!! so glad to hear it! you had me worried as i thought you had gone AWOL lol

aww look at that little snuggler <3


----------



## Feb4th2011

Awesome news !!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Alandsa- how are you coping this time? Are you feeling well?


----------



## Jaymes

So happy for you!


----------



## lillichloe

Very good news 3outnumbered! And lovely pic of bubs!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

OMG ALANDSA i just saw that you are expecting again HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!

So happy for you and I think this one will be just fine!!!! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shelleyanddan

OMG ALANDSA i just saw that you are expecting again HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!

So happy for you and I think this one will be just fine!!!! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Miss Broody

Wow!! We went for another scan yesterdya - it was amazing! Starting to realise how cool the 12 week one will be! Baby had little arms and looks a bit more like an alien than a blob now! 

My little pumpkin seed has grown from 11mm at 7+4 to 26mm at 9+4, amazing how they grow! 

the sonographer showed us the cord and how you could see the blood moving through the cord to the baby, it was amazing! 

We have decided now as we have had 2 scans and are almost 10 weeks we are going to tell the rest of our family and close friends. I am also telling work tommorrow - eeek!

Right i must get up, the baby is telling me its breakfast time - urghh feeling sick sick - i cannot wait for this to pass in a few weeks! 

Hope you are all well!! x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

3-Yay for a great scan and pic!!!

Miss Broody-Lovely pic!!!


Getting another scan Wednesday! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

3-Yay for a great scan and pic!!!

Miss Broody-Lovely pic!!!


Getting another scan Wednesday! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

3-Yay for a great scan and pic!!!

Miss Broody-Lovely pic!!!


Getting another scan Wednesday! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## urchin

Good morning Pumpkins!
It's lovely to see scan pics - I've got another 2 weeks to wait for my 12 week scan, but my 8 wk showed a perfect gummy bear with its wee heart beating away.

It's good to know my chances now stand at 98% but will be good to go that extra 1% at the 12 wk scan :)

most people know that I'm pregnant - because most people knew we were having IVF so we could hardly not tell them how it had gone! So oddly, folks knew from pregnancy test day.

If I'd not said anything, they would have all assumed the worst - which really wouldn't have been fair!

I have great excitement today - first midwife appointment this morning and I can't wait! :dance:


----------



## Alandsa

shelleyanddan said:


> OMG ALANDSA i just saw that you are expecting again HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!
> 
> So happy for you and I think this one will be just fine!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

awww thank you so much - yes im so excited :) already its progressing better than my little pumpkin did. i have got a 2-3 weeks on the digi which i never saw with pumpkin, even at almost 6 weeks LMP

im loving seeing how you guys are all doing - hope Im still allowed to gate crash in here with my November sparkler! lol ;)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning ladies, I hope everybody is well? 

Great news 3outnumbered, I hope you can now relax a bit.

I had a negative few hours this morning but am coming round again as the the good old nausea kicks in :winkwink:.

So jealous of all you lovely ladies who have seen your bubs, I think that's why I'm a bit down as mine didnt really show up last week but just have to keep saying to myself this is my body and my beans never show up early unless its an internal scan so nothings wrong. Plus my bladder was so full (even after a trip to the loo lol) it was hiding everything. The midwife had a good laugh at that one...

So can't wait for my booking in appointment, which I havent even got yet!

Have a great day all xoxo


----------



## Indi84

All your scan pics are lovely! I really want to see my bean again, I know we're all waiting for our 12 week scan, but even 2 weeks feels like forever! I haven't had conformation of our scan date from the hosp yet either :(
Still really bad with MS, on sat if I moved I was sick, my least fun day yet. I hope I'll 'grow out' of it soon!! Second tri is creeping up on us!! :happydance:
Alandsa- November sparkler, love it!


----------



## 3outnumbered

was really happy to see baby and sonagrapher said heart was beating immediatly before i could stress to much.

baby measuring 38mm head to rump.

she said i will be amazed by how much it will have changed still when i see it again.

more relaxed now, but cant wait to see baby again 16 more days.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> OMG ALANDSA i just saw that you are expecting again HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!
> 
> So happy for you and I think this one will be just fine!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> awww thank you so much - yes im so excited :) already its progressing better than my little pumpkin did. i have got a 2-3 weeks on the digi which i never saw with pumpkin, even at almost 6 weeks LMP
> 
> im loving seeing how you guys are all doing - hope Im still allowed to gate crash in here with my November sparkler! lol ;)Click to expand...

Absolutely! Whens you DD... I'm going to add you to our list as an honourary member as you were my first joiner ;) xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I's show progression pics as I dont have scan pics :haha:

Yes I have a belly before so its hard to see any difference unlike if I was slim, :( ... with that being said, there is defo some growing going on, even the very first pic I bloated out and was bigger than normal, I can notice it, can you?
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## urchin

Mrs B - that's definitely a bump you've got going on! I have one too - I expect it's partly bloat, but I don't care...it's still a sticky outy bump! :D


----------



## 3outnumbered

ha, i have a bump too, i think my womb has pushed my fat up so look about four months pregnant.

:baby:


:cloud9:


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs.B. said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> OMG ALANDSA i just saw that you are expecting again HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!
> 
> So happy for you and I think this one will be just fine!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> awww thank you so much - yes im so excited :) already its progressing better than my little pumpkin did. i have got a 2-3 weeks on the digi which i never saw with pumpkin, even at almost 6 weeks LMP
> 
> im loving seeing how you guys are all doing - hope Im still allowed to gate crash in here with my November sparkler! lol ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Whens you DD... I'm going to add you to our list as an honourary member as you were my first joiner ;) xxClick to expand...

Awww yey an honorary member :D I love it! It's 21Nov :)

Wowee you have a little baby bump Awww!


----------



## Miss Broody

AngelSerenity said:


> Morning ladies, I hope everybody is well?
> 
> Great news 3outnumbered, I hope you can now relax a bit.
> 
> I had a negative few hours this morning but am coming round again as the the good old nausea kicks in :winkwink:.
> 
> So jealous of all you lovely ladies who have seen your bubs, I think that's why I'm a bit down as mine didnt really show up last week but just have to keep saying to myself this is my body and my beans never show up early unless its an internal scan so nothings wrong. Plus my bladder was so full (even after a trip to the loo lol) it was hiding everything. The midwife had a good laugh at that one...
> 
> So can't wait for my booking in appointment, which I havent even got yet!
> 
> Have a great day all xoxo

I had internal scans both times, as i have the same problem, i was in so much pain needing a wee and they said it was now too full!! It was frustrating because i was sure it would be a normal one by 9+4! But looks like i am going to be one of those people!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, I can post again after all the technical difficulties. I missed you ladies!
Mrs B that is so a bump! I think mine is starting too, I took a pic this morning but have t got round to loading it on the computer to post. Soon enough.
I also think its my chub and internals pushed up from my uterus, I can feel the uterus just coming over the pubic bone now so it's starting!!


----------



## Miss Broody

I am really really bloated, but i dont think its actual bump yet. My uterus is still really low. I am struggling with my clothes though because of bloat!


----------



## urchin

I don't know what my uterus feels like - so have no idea if it's pushing up above my pubic bone yet :shrug:
Am presuming that this means it isn't???


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think all my symptoms have disappeared, I've not had anything for a few days now


----------



## Miss Broody

I only know mine isn't because of scan a few days ago! I thought it was before this haha.


----------



## PG5K

Love the bump pics! Been trying to say that for a while. :haha:
I'm so pleased it all went well at the hospital outnumbered.

AFM - I'm still feeling a little nausea but its manageable now. 
I'm still sleeping more than sleeping beauty though. :haha: 
I've also noticed that I've got hayfever. I do get it sometimes but it is usually in the summer, its started early this year and is worse. I looked like I was crying when I walked into work! :)


----------



## Incubus

Well I just went to my first midwife appointment and it wasn't my booking in appointment :nope: it was just a first point of contact appointment!

Due to the closure of the maternity unit at my hospital I've had to pick a hospital to use and my booking in appointment has to done at the hospital, they may do the scan on that day or I may have to go back another day for a scan. Shes sending off my referral forms today and I'll get a letter for my booking in appointment, it'll be between 11 and 14 weeks. I don't have any medical problems so I'm having shared care between the hospital and the midwife so I have another appointment with the midwife at 15 weeks.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all nothing really to update, just dropping in!
Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone :) I'm just dropping in too. Still feeling exhausted all the time. Just got out of bed at half 7 and I'm already tucked up on the settee in my blanket yawning! 

X


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing well!

I got my 12 week scan apt thru for the 24th, so excited to see baby again. Eeekkk only 10 days to go


----------



## Indi84

Is everyone's MS going away now? Mine is as vengeful as ever :( Was pleased yesterday, wasn't sick all day, then just as I was climbing into bed.. (lucky I keep a bucket by my bed now!!) Feeling as nauseas and exhausted as ever right now. Humm hope it goes away soon!


----------



## lazybum09

im tired too! was up 3times in the night for a wee


----------



## BabyBumpHope

The postman has just been with my new Doppler eek :) I'm excited to try it. Trying to fill my bladder now as I'll have more chance of finding my little one's heartbeat. 

The postman is a cheeky shit! I opened the door and because I've got my dressing gown on he asked if I was on nights. I just said yeah. Haha. I should have just said 'yeah you're right, I'm just a lazy arse!'

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Mrs.B. said:


> Thought I's show progression pics as I dont have scan pics :haha:
> 
> Yes I have a belly before so its hard to see any difference unlike if I was slim, :( ... with that being said, there is defo some growing going on, even the very first pic I bloated out and was bigger than normal, I can notice it, can you?

I can notice!!! Oh it is exciting, I plan to start a bump diary after my 12 week scan. I did for no.1 and it's only fair I do for no.2, or there may be trouble in years to come lol :wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Miss Broody said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, I hope everybody is well?
> 
> Great news 3outnumbered, I hope you can now relax a bit.
> 
> I had a negative few hours this morning but am coming round again as the the good old nausea kicks in :winkwink:.
> 
> So jealous of all you lovely ladies who have seen your bubs, I think that's why I'm a bit down as mine didnt really show up last week but just have to keep saying to myself this is my body and my beans never show up early unless its an internal scan so nothings wrong. Plus my bladder was so full (even after a trip to the loo lol) it was hiding everything. The midwife had a good laugh at that one...
> 
> So can't wait for my booking in appointment, which I havent even got yet!
> 
> Have a great day all xoxo
> 
> I had internal scans both times, as i have the same problem, i was in so much pain needing a wee and they said it was now too full!! It was frustrating because i was sure it would be a normal one by 9+4! But looks like i am going to be one of those people!!Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing Miss Broody, this does help reassure me. I was so positive about this one until last week's mini scan, and now I'm not so sure so this helps. xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Mrs.B. said:


> I think all my symptoms have disappeared, I've not had anything for a few days now

I'm paranoid at the moment too :wacko:. I had a very bad day on Saturday and little symptoms since it. It's not helping my paranoia. I took my temp this morning just in case and its still nice and high, that was nerve wracking enough.

Keep positive! Every pregnancy is different, and I remember getting good and bad phases with all my pregnancies, especially the one which resulted in my DS.

I never thought I'd be wishing to have a day where I'm sick and feel horrible but I am.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## AngelSerenity

BabyBumpHope said:


> The postman has just been with my new Doppler eek :) I'm excited to try it. Trying to fill my bladder now as I'll have more chance of finding my little one's heartbeat.
> 
> The postman is a cheeky shit! I opened the door and because I've got my dressing gown on he asked if I was on nights. I just said yeah. Haha. I should have just said 'yeah you're right, I'm just a lazy arse!'
> 
> X

BBH good luck with the doppler but don't panic if you can't find anything yet. With my DS I couldnt find it until I was 16 weeks, I don't think they recommend using them before 12 weeks as we'd all be panicking.

Did you get any success out of curiosity?

You should have told the postman you were a lady of leisure lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

AngelSerenity said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I think all my symptoms have disappeared, I've not had anything for a few days now
> 
> I'm paranoid at the moment too :wacko:. I had a very bad day on Saturday and little symptoms since it. It's not helping my paranoia. I took my temp this morning just in case and its still nice and high, that was nerve wracking enough.
> 
> Keep positive! Every pregnancy is different, and I remember getting good and bad phases with all my pregnancies, especially the one which resulted in my DS.
> 
> I never thought I'd be wishing to have a day where I'm sick and feel horrible but I am.
> 
> How are you feeling now?Click to expand...

Feeling absolutely normal! No sickness no tiredness. I just can't wait for my first scan whenever that may be!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I found the heartbeat!!!! Wat an overwhelming experience! I made sure my bladder was full to the brim before poking around. It was actually quite high up. I found my own heartbeat (70-80bpm) then I found the flicker noise of pumpkins heartbeat (170-180bpm). It was clear as day. I've got a permanent smile on my face now! How amazing?!

X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So exciting! I really wish I could grab one but I think I should not bother spending on things that are not necessary. :) I am off work, we are on one income and saving to move so I think I can live without.


----------



## AngelSerenity

BabyBumpHope said:


> I found the heartbeat!!!! Wat an overwhelming experience! I made sure my bladder was full to the brim before poking around. It was actually quite high up. I found my own heartbeat (70-80bpm) then I found the flicker noise of pumpkins heartbeat (170-180bpm). It was clear as day. I've got a permanent smile on my face now! How amazing?!
> 
> X

Wow, I wish there was a 'LIKE' button :thumbup:


----------



## opaque1997

BabyBumpHope said:


> I found the heartbeat!!!! Wat an overwhelming experience! I made sure my bladder was full to the brim before poking around. It was actually quite high up. I found my own heartbeat (70-80bpm) then I found the flicker noise of pumpkins heartbeat (170-180bpm). It was clear as day. I've got a permanent smile on my face now! How amazing?!
> 
> X

It is amazing isn't it? I found mine around 9 weeks which I and the doc were shocked about :) It made a great bday gift for my hubby though :) My parents were over the moon to hear such a thing :) Ahh the marvels of modern times ;)


----------



## Jocr

Mrs.B. said:


> Thought I's show progression pics as I dont have scan pics :haha:
> 
> Yes I have a belly before so its hard to see any difference unlike if I was slim, :( ... with that being said, there is defo some growing going on, even the very first pic I bloated out and was bigger than normal, I can notice it, can you?

Defo a lovely baby bump -:happydance:



urchin said:


> I don't know what my uterus feels like - so have no idea if it's pushing up above my pubic bone yet :shrug:
> Am presuming that this means it isn't???

Me neither no idea what it feels like and where it is at the moment :shrug:



Mrs.B. said:


> I think all my symptoms have disappeared, I've not had anything for a few days now

Mine have pretty much gone excpet a more tired then usual. Maybe we are coming into the blooming stage a bit early?



Incubus said:


> Well I just went to my first midwife appointment and it wasn't my booking in appointment :nope: it was just a first point of contact appointment!
> 
> Due to the closure of the maternity unit at my hospital I've had to pick a hospital to use and my booking in appointment has to done at the hospital, they may do the scan on that day or I may have to go back another day for a scan. Shes sending off my referral forms today and I'll get a letter for my booking in appointment, it'll be between 11 and 14 weeks. I don't have any medical problems so I'm having shared care between the hospital and the midwife so I have another appointment with the midwife at 15 weeks.

Sorry it didnt go to plan, bit dissapointing for you. Hopefully they will pull their fingers out and get your appointments up and running soon.:hugs:



BabyBumpHope said:


> I found the heartbeat!!!! Wat an overwhelming experience! I made sure my bladder was full to the brim before poking around. It was actually quite high up. I found my own heartbeat (70-80bpm) then I found the flicker noise of pumpkins heartbeat (170-180bpm). It was clear as day. I've got a permanent smile on my face now! How amazing?!
> 
> X

Blimey that must be fab. I bet you are on it everyday now.
I hope that mine has turned up in the post today. What did you use gel wise? Some people just use water, what do you suggest?

AFM - I thought I would try and call the ultrasound dept at the hosp to get my scan date but they didnt have my paperwork from scatty midwife. I got the right run around and in the end they found it and I was just told I will get a letter that will tell me to call and make an appointment. Why cant they just make the flipping appoinment whilst im on the phone, so stupid.
Anyway it really peed me off as the lady was a bit shitty and said you might not get a scan til 14 weeks. So I called a private place and have booked a scan for this Saturday morning. Its £60 but its worth it to put my mind at rest and see how our mini muffin/pumpkin is progressing :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Erised

I am sooooo tired, it's probably my most noticeable pregnancy symptom right now. The last 2 days I've had a nap in the afternoon, and I'm kinda regretting not going for one today. No point in going now as the little miss will wake up in about 15 minutes. Got the feeling the rest of the day is going to drag. 

DH is rather worried about me as I look like crap due to how tired I am, he keeps asking me if I'm ok. It's new for both of us as my first pregnancy was so very very easy. How I wish I'd appreciated it more back then. 

My skin is awful too, full of spots. Blaaaah
I'm also turning into the over emotional type. I'm not used to having messed up hormones, I have always been perfectly balanced and wouldn't cry at shows and what not. Never got angry or short tempered when AF was due, didn't get grumpy when tired ... how all that has changed. Last night I watched a show about teenagers with down syndrome and ended up crying and while sobbing explaining to DH how disgusted I was at the lack of care given to these families. 

Anyways!!
I had my scan yesterday =D
I got put back 1 day, but I'm sticking with my own calculations for now as the sonographer did say it was rather inaccurate due to it being so very early. Surprisingly enough she managed to find baby through my tummy, while my bladder was completely empty (as I was expecting an internal). I'd like to mention I'm a size 20 too, so honestly wasn't expecting it.

We saw a lovely flickering heartbeat, so everything seems well =D 
Now I've got to wait 5 weeks before I get to see our kiddo again


----------



## couturecuts

I'll take the October 21st spot!


----------



## Erised

Mrs. B - just noticed I'm not on the front page yet
Can I have the 30th of October as my due date please?


----------



## lillichloe

Had my bloodwork/info appt on Monday. They had me start taking unisom and vitamin B6 for my morning sickness. I was assured its safe. It is helping tons I'm just going to worry untill my appt Monday and hopefully hear or see this little guys heartbeat.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry I try not to miss anyone, I have updated now.

So I just got my scan date through, I got 3 more weeks to wait!! I'm going mad!


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs b I wouldn't worry about it, I don't know many peoPle who have theirs dot on 12 weeks, my midwife rang the hospital at my visit and booked it then and there, if she hadda made me wait and get a letter through I wouldn't have mine till atleast 13 weeks, luckily mine was at 12+5,
Someone I know didn't have their 12 week scan till 16 weeks and try were able to
Tell her baby's sex :thumbup:


----------



## Erised

Don't worry about it, I can only imagine how difficult it must be to not only keep up with all the posts in this thread, but to have to note down the newbies and ask for due dates as well. Glad to be on there now though ... I might bother you after my 12 week scan if my dates change ;)

I hope the next 3 weeks go quite quickly for you, it will all be worth the wait once you get to see your little one moving about. I imagine I'll have mine in around 5 weeks, will have my next midwife appointment (to have blood taken and what not) in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Of course, I expect I'll be changing everyones dates after their dating scans :haha:

I was just so hoping I would have my scan by the end of March, but the fact that its written down in a whole new month, be it only 3 days, makes it seem ages! I know I'm silly :haha:


----------



## Erised

Nah, I can understand that feeling. Don't think it's silly at all. At least once April comes around you won't have much of a count down! Make yourself some countdown bunting so you can watch it get shorter each day you take a paper circle off ;)


----------



## PG5K

Mrs.B. said:


> Sorry I try not to miss anyone, I have updated now.
> 
> So I just got my scan date through, I got 3 more weeks to wait!! I'm going mad!

Mine isn't till I'm 13+2 either. Id love to have it at 12 but I'm just thinking how clear it should be at 13 and a bit bigger. :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

PG5K said:


> AFM - I'm still feeling a little nausea but its manageable now.
> I'm still sleeping more than sleeping beauty though. :haha:

Maybe there's hope for me yet? Mine just seems to be getting worse :(
Yesterday I threw up every meal - I even woke up an hour after going to bed to throw up the last little bit in my stomach 

I've not had my dating scan date through yet - but I've booked a private one for bang on 12 weeks in case the NHS decides to make me wait....even waiting an extra week will drive me nuts!


----------



## Indi84

I don't think I'm on the front page either, but waiting for my 12 weeks scan as last scan I was pushed back a week!


----------



## lillichloe

urchin said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm still feeling a little nausea but its manageable now.
> I'm still sleeping more than sleeping beauty though. :haha:
> 
> Maybe there's hope for me yet? Mine just seems to be getting worse :(
> Yesterday I threw up every meal - I even woke up an hour after going to bed to throw up the last little bit in my stomach
> 
> I've not had my dating scan date through yet - but I've booked a private one for bang on 12 weeks in case the NHS decides to make me wait....even waiting an extra week will drive me nuts!Click to expand...

You should ask your doctor of there is anything you can take. My morning sickness has been like that so my doc told me to take half a unisom 2x a day and 100mg of b6 once aday. It has helped so much. I'm a little extra tired but haven't thrown up once since starting it. I still get a little queasy but it's much better.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indi84 said:


> I don't think I'm on the front page either, but waiting for my 12 weeks scan as last scan I was pushed back a week!

Sorry!


----------



## annabelle29

Indi84 said:


> Is everyone's MS going away now? Mine is as vengeful as ever :( Was pleased yesterday, wasn't sick all day, then just as I was climbing into bed.. (lucky I keep a bucket by my bed now!!) Feeling as nauseas and exhausted as ever right now. Humm hope it goes away soon!

I've been having terrible nausea this week also. It keep getting worse. No actual throwing up. I've bought ginger ale, homeopathic pills, and the sea band things that use acupressure. Don't know if anything is really helping yet. Blech. Can't wait for second tri!!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> Sorry I try not to miss anyone, I have updated now.
> 
> So I just got my scan date through, I got 3 more weeks to wait!! I'm going mad!

What date is your scan? Mine is booked for the 3rd April and 10.30! We were sent straight over to antenatal when I went for my scan at 9 weeks in the EPU- they had an appointment bang on 12 weeks, but I asked to put it off a few days so it fell in the Easter Holidays, so I will be 12+6 although at my 9 week scan she suggested I was measuring a day or two behind so that may be no bad thing.

xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

PG5K said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I try not to miss anyone, I have updated now.
> 
> So I just got my scan date through, I got 3 more weeks to wait!! I'm going mad!
> 
> Mine isn't till I'm 13+2 either. Id love to have it at 12 but I'm just thinking how clear it should be at 13 and a bit bigger. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I only have my GP appointment on Friday so I reckon my booking in appointment won't be until I'm 10wks 3days as they're all on a Monday, they'll probably wait at least a fortnight after that for my '12 week' scan too :shrug:. I remember with DS1 they commented they like to wait to until at least 12 weeks so baby growth is better and they can see/check more. I suppose this makes sense but doesn't help us impatient and/or nervous mummies to be lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I try not to miss anyone, I have updated now.
> 
> So I just got my scan date through, I got 3 more weeks to wait!! I'm going mad!
> 
> What date is your scan? Mine is booked for the 3rd April and 10.30! We were sent straight over to antenatal when I went for my scan at 9 weeks in the EPU- they had an appointment bang on 12 weeks, but I asked to put it off a few days so it fell in the Easter Holidays, so I will be 12+6 although at my 9 week scan she suggested I was measuring a day or two behind so that may be no bad thing.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Mine is also the 3rd, at 9.40, I will be 13+3 to current dates but I am expecting it to be between 12 and 13 on scan dates I think. But I guess I will find out sooner or later! Maybe it will have to be an easter announcement to everyone who I havent already told! On the other hand I won't be able to wait the extra few days :haha: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

can i be changed to the 2nd too :) thanks


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, been a while since I checked in... or maybe it hasn't but it seems that way after reading page after page of posts. No new symptoms for me, tired, hormonal and getting more difficult to do up those pants. I'm super jealous of all your 12 week scans. I had an early dating scan at 6 1/2 weeks but all we saw was a bean and I don't have another until between 18 and 20 weeks. So very far away. But maybe time will start to move by quicker now, seems crazy but only another 2 weeks and I'll be heading into 2nd trimester! 

Good luck with all the appointments in the next few weeks, looking forward to hearing how they all went.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I lost my baby. No heartbeat today and baby was behind 2 Weeks. Went to the hospital to confirm it. I'm I'm shock. This baby was from ivf and very much wanted. Why saw the hb twice and now this. :(


----------



## AshleyLK

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I lost my baby. No heartbeat today and baby was behind 2 Weeks. Went to the hospital to confirm it. I'm I'm shock. This baby was from ivf and very much wanted. Why saw the hb twice and now this. :(

I am so very sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ilovebabies- I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## elisamarie

Iluvbabies I'm so sorry for your loss! Hugs


----------



## princess_1991

Iluvbabies - I'm so so sorry for your loss hun, sending you massive :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Iluvbabies - So sorry. :cry: :hugs:

We had a scare last night. I had a big red bleed, I was sure it was over, so I went in today, and I have a new Hematoma, it's bigger, but closer to the cervix than the baby. We are good for now, but not out of the woods yet. I am on rest probably until it clears completely, or end of first trimester or both. Hard to do, but I am trying my best.


----------



## Lisa92881

So sorry Iluvbabies. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lisa92881 said:


> So sorry Iluvbabies. :hugs: :cry:

Thanks everyone from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## lilosmom

I'm so very sorry ILuvBabies. My thoughts are with you and your hubby right now.


----------



## juicyrainbows

I'm sorry for your loss, Iluvbabies. On October 15th 2011 I lost my first baby so I understand what you're feeling... My new due date is October 25th 2012. Much baby dust


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks so much ladies! I wish I didn't have to do IVF and I had another chance....


----------



## Miss Broody

Iluvbabies i am so sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you and your husband at this terrible time for you both. x


----------



## urchin

lillichloe said:


> You should ask your doctor of there is anything you can take. My morning sickness has been like that so my doc told me to take half a unisom 2x a day and 100mg of b6 once aday. It has helped so much. I'm a little extra tired but haven't thrown up once since starting it. I still get a little queasy but it's much better.

I might do if this continues into 2nd tri - but I am so wary of taking anything at all during pregnancy :nope:

Iluv - my heart goes out to you chikkie. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

I have my booking in appointment today and then i have my scan 2 weeks today at exactly 12 weeks. 

I am still really suffering with MS, i have a load of B100 from TTC and i hadnt thought of this so i am going to try it and see if it helps - i am desperate to feel better! 

xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Miss Broody said:


> Iluvbabies i am so sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you and your husband at this terrible time for you both. x

Thanks! I should have seen what is in your avatar.....why???? :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Iluvbabies, Sorry for your loss :flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Iluvbabies - so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Sending hugs to you and your husband :hugs:

X


----------



## lazybum09

iluvbabies so sorry hun, hugs x


----------



## AngelSerenity

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I lost my baby. No heartbeat today and baby was behind 2 Weeks. Went to the hospital to confirm it. I'm I'm shock. This baby was from ivf and very much wanted. Why saw the hb twice and now this. :(

So sorry for you loss, luv and hugs coming your way. Give yourself a few weeks and just remember that IVF has been successful once so it can be again. Really feel for you and totally know what you're going through xoxo :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Iluvbabies i am so sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you and your husband at this terrible time for you both. x
> 
> Thanks! I should have seen what is in your avatar.....why???? :cry:Click to expand...

Life is full of unexpected challenges and can be so cruel. We don't know why and we don't understand but please take comfort that we all truely feel for anybody going through this. Everytime it happened to me I just have to keep saying the wee bubs wasnt meant to be / was very sick so God took them back before they could feel any pain. Please please do not blame yourself xoxo


----------



## PG5K

I am so so sorry iluvbabies. 
I really wish I could say something to make things better for you, but I can't :cry:
Take care of yourself.


----------



## lucysmummy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Thanks so much ladies! I wish I didn't have to do IVF and I had another chance....

Sorry for your Loss.

I totally get what you mean about the IVF although I didnt have that I had IUI but we only get that one chance and at the hospital so u are totally at the hospitals mercy and when you can try again, i envy people who can naturally try and it can be enjoyable to concieve, whereas I have to go thru numerous hosp appoints and then treatment but at least we get a chance and you know it works.

Wishing you all the best for next time. xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

iluvbabies, i am reallly sorry to hear of your loss.

loads of hugs.

xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

iluvbabies I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I'm really heartbroken for you hun...


----------



## leia37

iluvbabies - so sorry hon, huge :hugs: xx


----------



## Jocr

Iluvbabies - I'm so very sorry for your loss. I don't know what to say x:nope:


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Just wondering if anyone else's symptoms have gone? Boobs don't hurt anymore, no nausea, tiredness even back to normal level! Bit scared as it seems a bit early?
Have a private scan on Saturday - cant wait. 
My Doppler turned up today but couldn't hear anything but myself but i know a lot of people don't hear anything til 12-14 weeks but I wish I could hear something now.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi jocr. My symptoms haven't disappeared but they are definitely easing. I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about. 10 weeks is about the time when the placenta starts to take over so the HCG levels decrease and symptoms can subside.

Let us know how your scan goes on Saturday

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine went at 10 weeks too, they came back today. Don't worry xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mine lessened at 10 weeks but not by much. I look forward to them easing up.


----------



## Alandsa

iluvbabies - i am so very sorry to hear your sad news - i hope you are okay? :hugs:


----------



## opaque1997

I had a few days where suddenly my symptoms would be mostly gone.. but.. they seem to come back if not that evening the next morning.. or I had 2 awesome good days where I felt great - then on the 3rd worse then I thought it was before... ;) (FYI this started happening to me a lot around 9.5 - 10 weeks)


----------



## mamadreams

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I lost my baby. No heartbeat today and baby was behind 2 Weeks. Went to the hospital to confirm it. I'm I'm shock. This baby was from ivf and very much wanted. Why saw the hb twice and now this. :(

ILuvBabies - I am so sorry. I conceived with the help of IUI, so I understand all the effort that went into creating your little one. I am sending you :hugs:. I hope you have lots of support - you will conceive again and carry to term. Don't lose hope!


----------



## PG5K

Some of mine have got less but the tiredness is constant. I guess this is something I need to put up with for a bit longer, although my mom said she had tons of energy in 2nd tri - I'm really hoping for the same. 

I also feel really sick tonight, which I havent for a few days. The symptoms definitely come and go.


----------



## princess_1991

My symptoms have pretty much gone, I do have the odd nauseous day and the tiredness is always there but no longer have sore boobs etc :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies so much for everything! Still in a lot of pain today and I wish I could erase the memory of that awful ultrasound. They are making me wait this out and hope I miscarry at home. I'm ticked. Stopped all my meds and I have an appt next Wednesday. Really wanted the baby tested for closure.


----------



## AshleyLK

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Thanks ladies so much for everything! Still in a lot of pain today and I wish I could erase the memory of that awful ultrasound. They are making me wait this out and hope I miscarry at home. I'm ticked. Stopped all my meds and I have an appt next Wednesday. Really wanted the baby tested for closure.

Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:
What meds did you stop?


----------



## urchin

I'm still very nauseous but yesterday was my first day of not being sick for a long time - am very glad as I've struggled to keep anything down this week. 
Tits are still sore and veiny and I'm still so tired all the time. Last night I wanted to go to bed at 6.30 but managed to hold out til 7.30

and then today I am up at 2am again


----------



## ILuvBabies200

AshleyLK said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies so much for everything! Still in a lot of pain today and I wish I could erase the memory of that awful ultrasound. They are making me wait this out and hope I miscarry at home. I'm ticked. Stopped all my meds and I have an appt next Wednesday. Really wanted the baby tested for closure.
> 
> Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:
> What meds did you stop?Click to expand...

Progesterone in oil shots, Estrace, folic acid and Vivelle patches. Oh and prenatals. I just went back to my one-a-day until we decide where to go from here.

Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## AngelSerenity

More hugs coming your way ILuvBabies, just don't know what else to say :hugs: keep strong. xo

I had my GP appointment this morning and I'm being sent to our early pregnancy clinic because of my history with MCs, getting pregnant straight after my last MC and having had gynae problems for over 15 years. I don't know when this will be or what it means for my booking-in appointment as my GP said I'll see the midwife 4 weeks after that for my monthly check-up.

Although glad the official bit is moving I'm now confused, I've been to the EPU for previous pregnancies in emergency situations (bleeds) but I got the feeling this is me going to the EPU for the foreseeable future? Could that be right? Or will they do a dating scan there and then and if all well I'll be referred back to my local maternity outpatient unit for 12, 20 week scans etc?

I'm from Northern Ireland and our system is similar to rest of UK.

Hope everybody has a good day, I've been struggling with the nausea and tiredness the past day or so, to the point I don't know how I'll cope with work the next few weeks lol. 

Glad to hear peeps symptoms are coming and going, and now settling, hope I'm not to far behind in the settling bit! xoxo


----------



## Jocr

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, hopefully my symptoms will come back in a day or two or maybe im feeling like we all will in the 2nd trimester already.:thumbup: Trying to stay positive. Had a few tears this morning as my tummy really doesnt feel like it has been - you know all strained/tight/achey sometimes. However I was up for my first wee in the middle of the night so surely thats a good sign.:shrug: Its just weird to feel 'normal' after all the funnies the body put you through for the first 8/9 weeks.
Roll on 10.30 tomorrow for the scan.

Big hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Good luck with your scan Jocr! A wee in the middle of the night sounds like a good new symptom for you... though i wish it was one we didnt get :haha: Sometimes i just want to sleep and not have to trek to the toilet. 

I had my first meeting with my midwife today. It was really good, she seems really nice and i got my first bounty pack. I took my dh along with me so he could get all of the information to. He did make her laugh by saying that he wants to give our baby the middle name of Yoda :dohh:


----------



## 3outnumbered

my symptoms have died down now, managable, still there but in the background, i can make the dinner without asking OH to take over.

my body still shouts out at me when i have done to much!! the gyni doc told me to rest so i must obey.

:baby:


----------



## leoniebabey

feeling so sick today for some reason yuck. had to rush to be sick before and ended up slightly weeing myself, oh the joys!


----------



## Shineystar

hi ladies, just dropping in from the canary islands!

not much to say apart from MW was meant to call while im away to give me scan date and hasnt, so i hope a letter is waiting on me at home :) otherwise ill see her tuesday anyway.

Oh and she did call last weekend, as i was at the hospital wk6 with pains, finally have results back and its a UTI, but as its a risk to newborns ive to get IV antibiotics when i do go into labour and she will talk to me further on tuesday. complications already! ill bet that means no water birth for me :(

ill catch up when im home monday, have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## Alandsa

Shiney - wowee lucky you in the Canaries! hope you are having fun! is it nice and warm there?

sorry to hear you have a UTI, its surprising to hear they need to put you on IV antibiotics during labour! do they assume that you will still have the infection at that stage then??


----------



## Jocr

leoniebabey said:


> feeling so sick today for some reason yuck. had to rush to be sick before and ended up slightly weeing myself, oh the joys!

Its crap you are still being so sick, I bet you have lost weight whilst I have gained loads. As for a bit of wee - yep that happened to me the other day when I sneezed. Better stop being lazy and do those pelvic floor exercises :dohh:



Alandsa said:


> Shiney - wowee lucky you in the Canaries! hope you are having fun! is it nice and warm there?
> 
> sorry to hear you have a UTI, its surprising to hear they need to put you on IV antibiotics during labour! do they assume that you will still have the infection at that stage then??

Just what I thought unless there is another UTI that we dont know about. you would have thought antibiotics now to get rid of the infection??:shrug:




PG5K said:


> Good luck with your scan Jocr! A wee in the middle of the night sounds like a good new symptom for you... though i wish it was one we didnt get :haha: Sometimes i just want to sleep and not have to trek to the toilet.
> 
> I had my first meeting with my midwife today. It was really good, she seems really nice and i got my first bounty pack. I took my dh along with me so he could get all of the information to. He did make her laugh by saying that he wants to give our baby the middle name of Yoda :dohh:

Yoda! Yeah my DH keeps coming up with really way out names but I like very different ones to him. Obviously I think the lady should have the final say as the baby is living in our bodies etc etc
Normally I wae up needing a drink as mouth is dry dry dry through the night but it was wee & a drink last night. Probably my new thing.
Glad your MW is nice, mine is going on holiday for 2 weeks now so have a list of other if I need to call anyone.


----------



## leoniebabey

i've lost a stone and a couple of lbs. It's kinda evened out now cause im managing to eat something just not really big meals or anything. the sickness is just morning and occasionally night (if i havn't ate much) but some days i just have a complete off day. I'm feeling better now that i mustered up the energy to walk to the shop and bought myself a little 'picnic' haha!
I need to get my bum in gear and do them too it's happening when i sneeze and cough too. I never had this with my 1st so i'm guessing it get's worse the 2nd time round.


----------



## sunshine1217

leoniebabey said:


> i've lost a stone and a couple of lbs. It's kinda evened out now cause im managing to eat something just not really big meals or anything. the sickness is just morning and occasionally night (if i havn't ate much) but some days i just have a complete off day. I'm feeling better now that i mustered up the energy to walk to the shop and bought myself a little 'picnic' haha!
> I need to get my bum in gear and do them too it's happening when i sneeze and cough too. I never had this with my 1st so i'm guessing it get's worse the 2nd time round.

Wow you lost 15 lbs while pregnant? You must have been really sick. Glad you're feeling btter now.


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah i could barely keep water down i wasn't eating anything at all, it was horrible the worst was from 6-8 weeks like the drs said by 8 weeks it should have eased and it has! thank god, it's still there but it's manageable now. not holding out hope for it to go anytime soon as it didn't til 21 weeks with my 1st argh haha!


----------



## urchin

My pelvic floor was shot even before I got pregnant so I have no hope :rofl:
Every time I'm sick I wee myself a little - sexy it ain't!


----------



## leoniebabey

oh definately so attractive i'll be in tenas by the end of this i bet !


----------



## AngelSerenity

lol I thought it was just me with the weeing thing. Even before I was pregnant at certain times in my cycle I would find myself having to hold myself with my hand while running up the stairs to the loo so wouldnt have an accident on the stairs!

Oh the joys, I used those pelvic floor exercise balls for a while after my all clear with no.1. A friend recommended them and if you're not prudish they are so easy to use. I'd use them while I was having a shower and hey presto, that's my pelvic floors done for the day :thumbup:. They really did help :winkwink: lol, but I don't think I'll use them while pregnant as the muscles down there may be getting too soft? Plus I'd be paranoid about them being clean and infection etc :blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Shiney- enjoy yourself in the Canaries, wish I was there. Actually spent my honeymoon there four years ago, Gran Canaria to be exact. Loved it! 35 degrees not at all humid, sun sun and more sun. We rented a house and self catered, had a car and ventured out to many parts of the island.

Leonie- I think the wee thing is par for the course with heavy duty forceful vomiting. Done it myself.


----------



## princess_1991

Shiney I'm very jealous of you being in the canaries whilst it's so cold here :haha:
It's cool tho, we've got a holiday planned in June to Majorca :thumbup:
Hope your having fun and the weathers lovely!!


----------



## Shineystar

Hopeful - we also honeymooned here last year, got a villa last time but went all inclusive this time. I'll be glad to get home and choose my own meals tomorrow though!

Princess - how exciting, it'll be so warm then! It's 28 degrees here today but has gotten cloudy now and I'm quite glad cos I was cooking! 

It's hard to hide the growing bump in a swimsuit, I know it's not baby but my bowels have def been pushed up and it's getting worse every day I swear, I'm also struggling to eat as much. Prob half a plateful, but I guess thats due to the pressure on the stomach? 

Xoxox


----------



## Feb4th2011

All this vacation talk has me aching for a Hot holiday! The second I'm done breastfeeding (not going to rush it) we are going to book a holiday!


----------



## Lisa40

All sounds very lovely, I can't wait for the first week in June as OH and I are off to Paris for a few days. I won an award in work and so got to choose a 3 night break from a few destinations.
We thought we'd have 1 last romantic holiday before little one arrives & we have to find family friendly places to go lol.
Really didn't think we'd get a holiday this year with saving up for :baby: and living on maternity pay so I'm really happy to win this from work... And it's nice to know you're appreciated in your job.

Hope everyone is well and all have lovely hols :yipee:

xx


----------



## urchin

Gosh that sounds nice Lisa - Not the kind of thing my work does sadly :(


----------



## Jaymes

Ahhh, Paris! I'd love to go... Enjoy!

My bump is huge! But this is also not my first... I am seriously surprised no one has said anything! I can wear my jeans with my belly belt, but by end of day I'm so much more bloated it's uncomfortable!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Oh Shiney enjoy and Lisa you too when yours comes around, jealous lol.

How is everybody today? I'm ok, got a good rest earlier but think it won't be long till I'm back in the land of nod xo


----------



## princess_1991

Everyone keeps commenting on how much I'm showing! It's driving me mad cuz I know it's flabby and not baby, normally Im a size 8 and I haven't put weight on on my body just this bump thingy that's popped up but it's gotta be WAY to early to show this much, I think is like shiney said that my bowels etc are getting pushed upwards, I just wish it wasn't this noticeable and hard to hide :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

I know that part of my problem is that I am all of 5 feet tall... therefore I tend to pop a little bit earlier that other taller people. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I cannot use my scales at home as the battery is dying but when the midwife weighed me I havent put on any weight since september, yet my 'bump/fat/bloat' is changing each week, at week 11 today (blue top)compared to last week I dont think Ive gotten any bigger but ive rounded off...
 



Attached Files:







10+0.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 13









11+0.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lilosmom

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling too big for how far along I am. My mother reached out and patted my stomach yesterday, I almost smacked her. I said, there's no baby there, just internal organs and things! :shrug: I know with subsequent pregnancies the muscles are loose but really? I was well into my 4th month before I showed with my daughter. This is crazy.


----------



## Alandsa

Eek Im also so utterly massively bloated!!!!!! I look 6mths pregnant and I'm not even 5weeks yet??? This is ridiculous! I got this with my October pumpkin too, instant bloat lol I could actually pull of a full on pregnancy at this rate lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I am also short waisted so not much room to fit everything in there.
Anyone else struggling with really bad headaches? I'm dizzy and today my headache brought me to tears. I've had one every day the past few days. The good news is the nausea is less and I haven't vomited.
I just BBQ'd pepper steaks and made a delicious potato salad. It feels like summer today at 22 degrees :)


----------



## TFSGirl

I had a massive headache day yesterday, woke up and actually felt like my head was cracking open. Gave me a whole new appreciation for the term "splitting headache" it literally felt like my skull would split in half.


----------



## urchin

Morning all :D
My bloat looks for all the world like I'm 5 months along - and this is my first so no excuse for it really!

I shall start taking bump pics from 12 weeks - but just can't bring myself to do it yet!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i have just found out twokiddos had a miscarriage last week, i have sent her a message, sending her my thoughts and prayers. 

sharing this experience with everyone has its good and bad points. the second triamester is just around the corner ladies. lets keep strong for each other.


----------



## Jocr

In the morning I'm not too bloated but by the afternoon I look 4/5months!

Had my private scan yesterday and we were in for 30 mins and the lady was really nice:thumbup: she printed off 14 pictures and we also got a cd with the pictures and also a little film of thee baby moving.
Baby wasn't that active so she kept jiggling the machine about up and down on my belly to get it to move more. I really didn't like her doing this even though she said it doesn't hurt the baby I just felt like telling her to stop. So I said will it help if I get up and jump around so I did. Seems my baby was just chilling out yesterday morning. Did get a picture waving which was funny. 
Will post a couple of images when I can. 
If we have the money we will go back to her to have our 18/20 week scan to find out the sex.
She dated us as 11 weeks 6th October so 4 days out which I don't understand as we had iui but maybe the Friday b4 worked. Will see what the Nhs scan says when I eventually get an appointment. 

Happy mothers day to you all, hope you have a fab day. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Mother (to-be) day :flower: xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

That's lovely Jocr (I click thanks for like as well).

I too am feeling bloated but have also found the weirdest thing, I have to keep eating to keep the nausea away, but it's not just grazing on a biscuit, it's proper food all the time like stew, sandwiches, ham, chips (which I never eat!). 

I'm going to be the size of a horse at this rate :sad1: I only put on just over 2 stone last time and was hoping the same this time. I do run but have been feeling so tired and run down I havent been out for a month so I'm not sure if I'll go back out running once I feel a bit better. Can't remember the advice, you're ok if you did it before, but what if you have a break for a few weeks?


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr we were ivf so we know the exact date we conceived but theyve still put me forward, they tend to go by baby's growth rather then the day you conceived once youve had a scan, I was also moved to the 6th :thumbup:

I don't know if anyone else has had/is having this problem but since yesterday my hips and back are in agony!!
I can't sit on the sofa and even lying in bed kills! 
Thinking I'm gunna go to the doctors this week see what they think :shrug:
Owieeee!! :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think they change the dates based on growth because no matter if they know by IUI or IVF what day you conceived, it matters more when you implanted I guess? It is weird. I hope mine stays on course. I hate trying to explain to ppl 'no, now it's __ date'.
So emotionally I am not good today :( DH is being a bit of an ass so it made sensitive me burst into tears most of the morning. I hid it but I think he saw how upset I was, but did he care, nope, just said 'can you come deal with the baby, he wants you'. Sometimes I just want to smack him, not like I would act on it, but I just got the baby in his stroller and took off for a half hour walk. Came back feeling much better, but now I'm inside, nothing has changed, it waited for me :( I may just try a nap while baby is asleep.


----------



## PG5K

AngelSerenity said:


> That's lovely Jocr (I click thanks for like as well).
> 
> I too am feeling bloated but have also found the weirdest thing, I have to keep eating to keep the nausea away, but it's not just grazing on a biscuit, it's proper food all the time like stew, sandwiches, ham, chips (which I never eat!).
> 
> I'm going to be the size of a horse at this rate :sad1: I only put on just over 2 stone last time and was hoping the same this time. I do run but have been feeling so tired and run down I havent been out for a month so I'm not sure if I'll go back out running once I feel a bit better. Can't remember the advice, you're ok if you did it before, but what if you have a break for a few weeks?

I'm the same. I eat a peice of bread and butter when I'm really hungry but I'm worried I'm going to put on loads at this rate! 

My midwife said to carry Im with the same exercise as before but to take it gentle and not over do it. I'm going to start swimming again soon...if I don't fall asleep in the pool. Lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

happy mothers day mummies to be :flower: 
i got a card 'from the bump' bought and written out by myself


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm guessing that if I've not heard anything about my bloods that were taken at 8+5 then they were all ok??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I don't know if it's different where you live (but i am Cheshire way) and i won't get my blood results back till i see the midwife at 16 weeks. I assume that they would act though if something was wrong. i guess no news is good news?

Dawn 





Mrs.B. said:


> I'm guessing that if I've not heard anything about my bloods that were taken at 8+5 then they were all ok??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I don't know if it's different where you live (but i am Cheshire way) and i won't get my blood results back till i see the midwife at 16 weeks. I assume that they would act though if something was wrong. i guess no news is good news?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that if I've not heard anything about my bloods that were taken at 8+5 then they were all ok??Click to expand...

This is what I assumed, I thought if something was wrong they would contact me rather than wait :shrug:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Mrs.B, yes this is how they work things my way in NI, if you don't hear assume they're clear (oh I'm a poet tonight!)

They let me know at my next scan date last time all was clear, they have to add the results to your notes which you keep with you, I presume this is the same your direction...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks ;) obviously I dont want anything to be wrong but there is always a little panic unless you hear otherwise isnt there! Bring on scan #1 to show me all is ok!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi ladies:flower: hope you're all well.
I have felt good all week and really thought i had turned a corner but today the nausea has come back with a vengence!! Feel so sick. Dont want to go and get ready for bed and brush my teeth as that is when im normally sick. Anyone else have this? It seems to be the toothbrush being in my mouth rather than the toothpaste. It is a complete catch 22 as im sick which makes me want to brush my teeth, which makes me sick, etc!:dohh:


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs Mc said:


> Hi ladies:flower: hope you're all well.
> I have felt good all week and really thought i had turned a corner but today the nausea has come back with a vengence!! Feel so sick. Dont want to go and get ready for bed and brush my teeth as that is when im normally sick. Anyone else have this? It seems to be the toothbrush being in my mouth rather than the toothpaste. It is a complete catch 22 as im sick which makes me want to brush my teeth, which makes me sick, etc!:dohh:

Just to say in case you didn't already know, but don't brush your teeth after being sick as it will damage your enamel. Same with using mouth wash if you have just been sick :)


----------



## Mrs Mc

Alandsa said:


> Mrs Mc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:flower: hope you're all well.
> I have felt good all week and really thought i had turned a corner but today the nausea has come back with a vengence!! Feel so sick. Dont want to go and get ready for bed and brush my teeth as that is when im normally sick. Anyone else have this? It seems to be the toothbrush being in my mouth rather than the toothpaste. It is a complete catch 22 as im sick which makes me want to brush my teeth, which makes me sick, etc!:dohh:
> 
> Just to say in case you didn't already know, but don't brush your teeth after being sick as it will damage your enamel. Same with using mouth wash if you have just been sick :)Click to expand...

Couldnt if i wanted too!:haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> Mrs Mc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:flower: hope you're all well.
> I have felt good all week and really thought i had turned a corner but today the nausea has come back with a vengence!! Feel so sick. Dont want to go and get ready for bed and brush my teeth as that is when im normally sick. Anyone else have this? It seems to be the toothbrush being in my mouth rather than the toothpaste. It is a complete catch 22 as im sick which makes me want to brush my teeth, which makes me sick, etc!:dohh:
> 
> Just to say in case you didn't already know, but don't brush your teeth after being sick as it will damage your enamel. Same with using mouth wash if you have just been sick :)Click to expand...

really ?? How do you get rid of sickyness?? :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

When is your scan Mrs B ?




Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks ;) obviously I dont want anything to be wrong but there is always a little panic unless you hear otherwise isnt there! Bring on scan #1 to show me all is ok!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> When is your scan Mrs B ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ;) obviously I dont want anything to be wrong but there is always a little panic unless you hear otherwise isnt there! Bring on scan #1 to show me all is ok!!Click to expand...

3rd April, all being well, going off date I'm currently using I will be 13+3, no doubt it will change :)


----------



## mamadreams

Hello Everyone,

I had a bit of a scare on Saturday night - blood in my urine. After an ultrasound this morning eveything is normal - the blood is from a subchorionic hemorrhage - a common occurance in the first trimester. The placenta is attaching to my blood vessels and apparently, that can cause bleeding.

Good news though, the baby is great! My little Peanut measured 7 weeks, 5 days. one day ahead of schedule. CRL is 1.3cm and heart rate is 156 beats per minute. My new due date is October 30, 2012. 

Can you please change my due date from the 31st to the 30th?

Alandsa - I am also feeling sick although more nausea than vomitting. Hang in there!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi mamadreams. I have a few SCH's right now too. I've had them with each of my pregnancies. The worst part is the pelvic rest! It makes me crazy to not continue life as I normally would. :hugs:


----------



## ladybug245

Anyone have any good advice for telling fam that ISN'T...how to phrase this...expecting them to be excited? I keep trying to search ways to bring it up, and the two things I get are types of "tellings" that involve wrapped up pacifiers and ultrasound pictures OR teen pregnancy types of situations. Mine is neither, but more of a "it will come out of the complete blue and my family will not think it's the best idea" sort of a situation. I can't figure out how to even begin to bring it up.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It would really depend on the situation. For example, if you were single, then having baby's crib when they walk into the room to show you are capable? I don't know what to say, why would they not be excited?


----------



## ladybug245

Hopeful- thank you for your thoughts. More on the situation: I'm not single- I'm engaged. It's multi-parted, so here goes my best shot at explaining something that's a gut feeling: 

I grew up in a family where you don't even consider having kids until you're married, and no matter how old you are (late 20's), it's still a little...taboo (?). I also am not in the *best* financial situation, though it's not anything alarming. Along those lines of the "taboo", it's why it will come out of the blue for them, so surprise is a big factor. 

Lending to this surprise factor and the BIGGEST factor is probably that my older (married) sister has been ttc for a while now, and honestly, bfp is her DREAM. The immediate reaction will not be "yay for you," but rather, more of a a.) shock that it's me, because everyone has been hoping/praying/waiting to get this call from her and b.) crisis/damage control mode for how my sister will feel


----------



## urchin

good morning pumpkins!

I've had a good couple of days sickness-wise...have been a bit nauseous, but not actually sick (feel that this is about to change this morning though!) ... I even managed to do a roast dinner yesterday!

Ladybug - sounds like a tricky situation.
I think if I were you, I'd definitely wait until I'm had my 12 week scan - I'd want things as 'confirmed' as they can be before I risked rocking the boat
and I'd make my sister the first person I'd tell. You're right though, she is likely to have very mixed emotions: pleased for you but upset for herself would be highly likely.
Having been a LTTTCer myself, I know the pain of pregnancy announcements; each one is like a knife in the back

with my sister I'd probably go along the lines of 'I know this is going to feel very unfair, but I wanted you to be the first person to know that I'm pregnant'
If you're close to her, I'd do it face to face - if not I'd do it over the phone (so she can be free to pull faces at you!) Either way, expect that she may want to avoid you for a while

With the rest of the family I'd go on the offensive:
'I have some really good news to share with you - I'm going to have a baby and I'm absolutely chuffed to nuts about it' - making sure that they know how positively you view the impending addition to the family.
They may well view babies outside of marriage as a bad thing, but that's their values, not yours .... and however they may feel about the pregnancy, most people come round when the pregnancy has become a baby

Good luck chikkie xxx


----------



## ladybug245

Urchin- thanks, particularly on the wording with my sis. I like the way you worded it a lot. I may try to use that.


----------



## Miss Broody

Morning all!!! Not long till everyones 12 weeks scan are happening hey!! I cannot believe how close to the end of first trimester some of you are now! 

I am not feeling right and absolutely exhausted but i am feeling a lot better then i was, so i am hoping this is me turning the corner! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah same date as mine, but i will be 11 weeks 6 days. My scan is at 8:50 am (glad its an early one, means i don't get to stress about it all day)




Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> When is your scan Mrs B ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ;) obviously I dont want anything to be wrong but there is always a little panic unless you hear otherwise isnt there! Bring on scan #1 to show me all is ok!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd April, all being well, going off date I'm currently using I will be 13+3, no doubt it will change :)Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Ah same date as mine, but i will be 11 weeks 6 days. My scan is at 8:50 am (glad its an early one, means i don't get to stress about it all day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> When is your scan Mrs B ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ;) obviously I dont want anything to be wrong but there is always a little panic unless you hear otherwise isnt there! Bring on scan #1 to show me all is ok!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd April, all being well, going off date I'm currently using I will be 13+3, no doubt it will change :)Click to expand...Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see the difference in the scans with them being possibly 2 weeks age difference!


----------



## Incubus

Can't believe I'm 10 weeks, already 1/4 of the way :happydance:

Got a letter on Saturday for my proper booking appointment at the hospital on 28th at 8.45am.

Ladybug - I know how you feel! I'm 22, mark is 23, we've been together 6 years but have no plans to get married at any point soon, we are both working full time but money isn't exactly great right now. In both our families everyone waited until they were in there last 20's and married until they had children. I'm not a fan of children (more other peoples, I'm excited and happy to have my own lol) so some people thought id never have children and if I did it would me much later on. His sister loves children, works in a nursery and has just been diagnosed with pcos, along with other problems it may now be very difficult for her to have children and his mum is adopted due his gran being unable to have children, so she doesn't take unplanned pregnancy well. 

I just kinda threw it in mid conversation, i went to visit my parents and mum was like do you know anything and I answered "not really but I'm pregnant":haha: within an hour she had told everyone as she was so excited. Mark rang his mum/dad/sisters due to them living far away and told them, they are all really excited for us as well. We never thought people would react they way they have done, everyone was very shocked of course but you really don't know how they will react until you tell them. I expected lectures on how stupid I was etc. but no one has said a bad word. Really helps if you tell them in an excited way too!! 

Sorry if there's any bad typos or weird words in there I wrote it on my phone!


----------



## Remlap

My scan is this week on thursdsy at 9.10 Eeekkk. Already had one at 7 +4 which was fine but I'm a pcos girl so really looking forward to this scan (a 12+3) to know everything's ok then I can relax a little. Told family who were all surprised and some asked whether it was planned!! My dh and I have been married for 2 years so hardly ground breaking news but I haven't been vocal about wanting children soon etc (I found unless u put ppl of the scent they tend to stare st your stomach to guess!!) all really happy though...

Sickness is improving a lot thank goodness. Down to being sick once or twice a day from constantly. Going to have to start paying attention to what I eat now thou else I'll be size of a house. (something you don't really have to worry about when youre constantly Ill....)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Mrs.B. said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:flower: hope you're all well.
> I have felt good all week and really thought i had turned a corner but today the nausea has come back with a vengence!! Feel so sick. Dont want to go and get ready for bed and brush my teeth as that is when im normally sick. Anyone else have this? It seems to be the toothbrush being in my mouth rather than the toothpaste. It is a complete catch 22 as im sick which makes me want to brush my teeth, which makes me sick, etc!:dohh:
> 
> Just to say in case you didn't already know, but don't brush your teeth after being sick as it will damage your enamel. Same with using mouth wash if you have just been sick :)Click to expand...
> 
> really ?? How do you get rid of sickyness?? :(Click to expand...

Rinse your mouth out with water first, this helps neutralise the acid in your mouth which you have just brought up. You can brush after that, but I'd be the same and not brush everytime if you're continuously sick, just keep using water to neutralise things. 

I dont mind saying now as in a good place but I had an eating disorder for several years and I was given this advice by my counsellor and also dentist.

Oh and yes, I'm gag city here brushing my teeth as well lol. Ok with the front ones but as soon as I go near the back.... yuk


----------



## AngelSerenity

ladybug245 said:


> Urchin- thanks, particularly on the wording with my sis. I like the way you worded it a lot. I may try to use that.

Just wanted to say Ladybug that I totally agree with Urchin. I too was a LTTTC person for over 6 years and I had 8, yes 8 friends and family expecting in one year! Was chuffed to bits for them but yes it can be hard, plus the wee green monster come out at night lol...

Good luck x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning all! I've just noticed how many PCOSers there are on here at the moment, and just think it's so fab :flower:. Doctors paint such a negative picture for PCOSers and while it can make it a little more difficult I think the evidence is there that we can all have happy and healthy pregnancies too:winkwink:.

I simply changed my diet and lifestyle and fell pregnant almost straightaway each time. I just reduced my sugar intake (PCOS is insulin related), cut down the alcohol and went on a low-GI diet. And that's after 15+ years of gynae problems from no periods for 8 years, to then PCOS and a 'hostile' womb and no pregnancy joy for over 6 years, which included 6 cycles of Clomid. 

I'm trying to stick to the diet at the moment just in case but am so craving sugar and stodgy food so it's quite hard :growlmad:

Out of curiosity did any of you do anything different?


----------



## PG5K

Yay, I just collected my 2nd bounty pack :) 
I have suddenly got really excited again which does make me worry as my scan isn't till next week on Friday! If everything goes well then I'm going to buy something for the baby, though I don't know what yet and we'll get going on the nursery. :haha:

I'm feeling very confused about prams though, seems so confusing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

AngelSerenity said:


> ladybug245 said:
> 
> 
> Urchin- thanks, particularly on the wording with my sis. I like the way you worded it a lot. I may try to use that.
> 
> Just wanted to say Ladybug that I totally agree with Urchin. I too was a LTTTC person for over 6 years and I had 8, yes 8 friends and family expecting in one year! Was chuffed to bits for them but yes it can be hard, plus the wee green monster come out at night lol...
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

I agree with Urchin's advice. She should be told first, it's a great way to show you have that respect for her. As for your family, I grew up in a family the same way, I didn't have kids till I was married (more by luck than anything as we had ttc challenges) we lived together and got a house before marriage, my family adjusted. For my family a lot of them were religious, but this helped open the door to them being accepting and able to avoid the forceful had as I was an adult. I'm sure it will work out, even if the original reaction isnt what you'd hoped for, they will come around.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

PG5K said:


> Yay, I just collected my 2nd bounty pack :)
> I have suddenly got really excited again which does make me worry as my scan isn't till next week on Friday! If everything goes well then I'm going to buy something for the baby, though I don't know what yet and we'll get going on the nursery. :haha:
> 
> I'm feeling very confused about prams though, seems so confusing.

Lightweight and storage seem to be the most important things to me. My stroller is nice and light, easy fold but the storage under bugs me in term of it not being as accessible with the car seat snapped in. Ask friends what they'd recommend, moms always have good advice :) try posting in the mom and baby threads for advice.


----------



## princess_1991

Pg5k I know that feeling!! To many brands of prams and which one is best is too confusing :haha:
We've also said we'll start shopping after 12 week scan if pumpkins ok :thumbup:

Afm my hips and back are still agony, really struggling with them and it's really effecting my sleep too :dohh: 
There isnt a position that's comfortable where it doesn't hurt and at the minute walking is out of the question
Doctors tomorrow tho :thumbup:


----------



## PG5K

I think i'll definetly have to ask for advice when i get round to buying one. I just had a look out of curiosity and then wish i hadn't :haha:

Suddenly 6 months to sort everything out if our scan goes well doesnt seem that long. lol.

Are you going to the doctors Princess? It cant be very nice if you cant even sleep because of it. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah I'm at the doctors tomorrow, one of the girls on here said it sounds like my pelvis has moved :shock: 
I hope not :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah princess, not fun, but normal. Time to invest in a pregnancy/nursing pillow. I have one and I use it already, wish I had it earlier in my pregnancy last time :)
https://childcareisfun.co.uk/reviews/baby-bumpalicious-products/pregnancy-pillows/


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> I think i'll definetly have to ask for advice when i get round to buying one. I just had a look out of curiosity and then wish i hadn't :haha:

just make sure it fits in the car before you buy it.

:baby:


----------



## Mrs.B.

When and where do you get the bounty packs? I've not had any


----------



## PG5K

Mrs.B. said:


> When and where do you get the bounty packs? I've not had any

I was given the first one at my first meeting with the midwife. Then there was a voucher inside that to be able to get the second.
You can pick up the second one from Boots or Superdrug. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> When and where do you get the bounty packs? I've not had any
> 
> I was given the first one at my first meeting with the midwife. Then there was a voucher inside that to be able to get the second.
> You can pick up the second one from Boots or Superdrug. :flower:Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe I'll get it with my scan


----------



## AngelSerenity

Just downed a plate of red goan chicken and nan, think I'm already regretting it! :sick:

Prams, oh that took me ages with no.1 between forums and pram review sites. I'm already deliberating about the double buggy / pram options. What are you thinking of doing Hopeful, your wee one is about the same age as mine? I know Kyan will need a buggy for probably up to another year tops once no.2 comes, although probably not much? Other mum's with older tots advice welcomed!

I was also thinking about getting a buggy board for my Jane Slalom pram, decisions decisions lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Angel - I still haven't decided what to do. I know a double would be nice ur I also have to think 'will it fit in my car?' I have a kia soul which is limited for space, so I upgrade car first? Use my baby bjorn carrier for a while? Get a double or sit'n'stand stroller.? He will be a walker by then but having the seat option for him might be nice if he gets fussy or tired. I'm open to opinions as well :)


----------



## JAubrey

So I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday and while brushing my teeth this morning I threw up for this 1st time!! I thought I should be getting better not worse!!


----------



## Indi84

I had another private scan and now my bean has arms and legs and waved at us!! So bizarre to see it wriggling around and not feel a thing! I'm so excited about second tri, I can't wait until we're all in there!! I'm very fed up of not telling people, I went to a wedding reception yesterday and was asked by all my old work mates and it was horrible having to avoid it as they just want to be excited for me.


----------



## leoniebabey

oh i'm going crazy about buggies. do i stick with my obaby zezu single and let LO walk/buggy board. Do i buy a double? ... then the question is which double. Side by side, one behind as i call them LOL! argh it's stressfull! Decided i'm going to get one asap after 20 week scan as i want to get one on a payment plan.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

JAubrey said:


> So I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday and while brushing my teeth this morning I threw up for this 1st time!! I thought I should be getting better not worse!!

I did that through my whole last pregnancy. When brushing your teeth and tongue it triggers the gag reflex and unfortunately you dont have the same control over it that you used to. Just be aware and try to avoid brushing right after meals as it'll make you lose all you just ate.


----------



## opaque1997

JAubrey said:


> So I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday and while brushing my teeth this morning I threw up for this 1st time!! I thought I should be getting better not worse!!

I had this as well my doctor actually said to wait until like 9 or 10 (I get up at 6:30) to brush your teeth as thats activating your gag reflex (especially your molars) - but its different then morning sickness.. if that helps?? :)


----------



## JAubrey

Thanks girls! I will have to try that out!


----------



## Jocr

Indie84 - thats what I thought - amazing to see the baby moving about so much and we cant feel it yet.

Here are two of my scan pictures from Saturday - one close up and one not so close up. :thumbup: 

Actually BnB isnt letting me upload the pictures!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Re being sick and brushing teeth, yes it's very damaging if you do this regularly that's why it's more applicable to eating disorders where there may be multiple episodes of vomiting. 

Here is some advice I found on a dentist website:

Scrubbing your teeth immediately after being sick is not advisable as this will damage the surface crystals on the enamel layer of the teeth. Dentists who specialize in problems related to enamel erosion, advise rinsing your mouth thoroughly with milk or water, (or even better water and sodium bicarbonate) after being sick, and then waiting several hours before drinking or eating anything acidic, such as fruit or fizzy drinks, or before brushing your teeth. This treatment enables the saliva to have a neutralizing effect on the stomach acid which seeps into the surface enamel after vomiting. If you clean your teeth whilst they are in this sensitive state, the abrasive properties of toothpaste will etch the enamel still further, so that over the years the enamel is progressively worn away.

Using an inexpensive mouthwash containing Fluoride is another alternative. If you wish to brush your teeth after being sick, avoid using toothpaste, particularly &#8216;smokers&#8217; toothpaste, just use a brush dipped in water.

Chewing sugar free chewing gum after meals can help to stimulate saliva production and counter some of the effects of a dry mouth.

Recent research has also shown that you can minimize the detrimental effects of acidity on dental enamel by eating cheese or drinking milk, but if eating these foods could cause a panic binge, then just settle for rinsing your mouth with water.

Ladybug - I agree with Urchin's suggestion. They may find it hard to process but they will come round to it and making it clear that you are excited as they should try and understand how you feel about it and hopefully can suspend their concerns enough to enjoy the news with you

I'm looking forward to seeing these scan pics :) I have booked mine for 7 weeks :)


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies!
Ladybug- I also agree with urchin very sound advise. 

The search for strollers there are so so so many options! Good luck to us all picking the right one!

Afm- I had my first appointment today and actually got to see little bean!! Measured perfectly on target and has a lovely heartbeat I don't know the rate Doctor just said everything looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## Incubus

Went and bought some maternity skinny jeans today. Didnt want to buy anything this early but my jeans were digging into my tummy a lot and it was starting to hurt! They are sooooo comfy!! Had a look around next/dorethy Perkins, they were rather expensive and not so nice, found some nice ones in new look for £15.99.


----------



## ladybug245

Thanks, everyone. I'm glad to hear of all these scans going well. I'm ready to schedule mine, but having to wait for new insurance card to come through. It's making me super anxious.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've had a real big urge to take a hpt these last 2 days, not sure where this has come from?? :haha:


----------



## urchin

lillichloe said:


> Afm- I had my first appointment today and actually got to see little bean!! Measured perfectly on target and has a lovely heartbeat I don't know the rate Doctor just said everything looks absolutely perfect!

They didn't tell me the hb either - just that it was good n strong n fast - which is good enough for me :thumbup:

and you're not the only one with no bounty packs MrsB - maybe our midwives don't like us very much?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls. Haven't posted much but have been reading all of the updates. So glad to hear everyone and their bean are doing well!! :) Not much going on with me. 8 weeks today, still no sickness or anything. Mild nausea on and off. Starting to get nervous and wonder if I should be more sick?! :shrug: Boobs had been super sore but now they're feeling better. I don't know, we overthink everything don't we?! :wacko:


----------



## katealim

Glad to see everything is going well with everyone. Haven't posted in a while as I've been in Mexico! Back now and had an early scan today and everything looked fine but they did put me back a week. Makes no sense to me as that would mean I tested positive 1 week after concieving but we shall see.


----------



## leoniebabey

12 weeks tomorrow! oh and i havn't received my bounty pack either with my 1st i asked about them and my mw told me they didn't do them. Me being the quiet person i am just shrugged it off but my nana went and demanded they give me one, she replied here but they don't have much in them anyways. erm don't you know how useful these sudocrem pots are woman!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Just realised today that my bbs aren't nearly as sore as they were... nips still sensitive though but im a bit worried ... has anyone else been through this?? Seeing as most here are further along than me.. Is this something to be concerned about??


----------



## urchin

Morning all - 6 sleeps to go!

katealim - I wouldn't worry ... the date they give you is based on the size of the baby and nothing else. 
Thing is, we know that children are different sizes and shapes, and that they grow at different rates and their spurts come at different times, yet health professionals insist on measuring babies in the womb as if they were all standardised units! (so 8 weeks is actually a measurement of length rather than time)
You'll probably find by next scan that your baby has caught up - but even if not, it doesn't matter. Your baby will come when ready xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

I know its ealier that 12 weeks but i am goign with my Mum to look at a pram system tonight because we think we found a really good deal on a second hand one of this one i really like but never thought i could have due to price. 

TBH i am not superstitious about the 12 week mark and i have had two scans, if something is meant to happen to my little bubs it will, and its too good a deal to leave.

OMG cannot believe the point about 6 months after all our scans, that is really quite scary - time flies!! x


----------



## Lisa40

Morning all, I'm a lime :yipee: :haha:

hope everyone is doing well, 6 sleeps to my scan, I'm super nervous & just wish it would hurry up but then it seems like only 2 minutes ago I was 5 weeks along and someone had posted that they had just reached double figures & I was soooo jealous thinking that was ages away, but it has just flown :shock:

I keep having the same dream that I give birth prematurely... To a kitten!!! It survives though which is nice :rofl:

x


----------



## PG5K

Miss Broody - I'm not too superstitious about the 12 weeks either, after out 2nd scan at 8 weeks we told most people.
We are just using our next scan as another milestone :)

My dh said we can discuss names then so I think it'll be when we really get planning for the Lo. 

AFM - still tired though I actually did some photography last night (studio work - my hobby) which I havent done for a while. I'm doing another shoot on Thursday to.


----------



## princess_1991

Were telling a few close friends now because we've already had 2 scans but waiting untill after the 12 week scan to announce it on facebook, I'm actually really nervous about the scan, I just keep thinking what if something has happened to the LO in these 4 weeks especially with my hip pain some pain has been coming round the front and panicking me a bit :dohh:
I'm never normally a worrier!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Mrs.B. said:


> I've had a real big urge to take a hpt these last 2 days, not sure where this has come from?? :haha:

I did another predictor one last Friday, just before I went to my GP. It still read 3+...

I still haven't heard about my appointment for the EPU or anything! I'm going to be at least 12 weeks before I even get booked in at this rate:growlmad:. Want to see my bubba to put my mind at ease.


----------



## AngelSerenity

katealim said:


> Glad to see everything is going well with everyone. Haven't posted in a while as I've been in Mexico! Back now and had an early scan today and everything looked fine but they did put me back a week. Makes no sense to me as that would mean I tested positive 1 week after concieving but we shall see.

I always measured a week behind in all my pregnancies, and with the one that resulted in my DS he caught up in growth by about 20 weeks. Weird eh? It must be common as the docs here said they would only change my date if it was a week out at my 20 week scan, by that stage it wasnt...

Hope that helps x

And wow - Mexico!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Looks like lots of us are at limes now :) ( im 11w2d) first trimester is almost over, can't believe it! Scan in 8 days ! Woo hoo! Get to fess up to the world very soon!


----------



## lucysmummy

princess_1991 said:


> Were telling a few close friends now because we've already had 2 scans but waiting untill after the 12 week scan to announce it on facebook, I'm actually really nervous about the scan, I just keep thinking what if something has happened to the LO in these 4 weeks especially with my hip pain some pain has been coming round the front and panicking me a bit :dohh:
> I'm never normally a worrier!!

I have been the same worrying about my 12 week scan, I never worried with my first LO but this time I keep having horrible nightmares n constantly worrying its not going to be there or have no HB when I go on saturday and I'm normally so rational. Weird isnt it.


----------



## 3outnumbered

JAubrey said:


> So I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday and while brushing my teeth this morning I threw up for this 1st time!! I thought I should be getting better not worse!!

you poor thing you. :nope:

i am keeping away from everyone with tummy bugs.



urchin said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Afm- I had my first appointment today and actually got to see little bean!! Measured perfectly on target and has a lovely heartbeat I don't know the rate Doctor just said everything looks absolutely perfect!
> 
> They didn't tell me the hb either - just that it was good n strong n fast - which is good enough for me :thumbup:
> 
> and you're not the only one with no bounty packs MrsB - maybe our midwives don't like us very much?Click to expand...

Mrs B what did they give you to put your notes in then? 

if you sign up for Bounty online, they tell you about all the bounty packs, and i dont know how they can tell whether you have had one or not and you might be able to download a voucher.

:baby:


----------



## leoniebabey

12 weeks :) oh and havn't been sick today!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> JAubrey said:
> 
> 
> So I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday and while brushing my teeth this morning I threw up for this 1st time!! I thought I should be getting better not worse!!
> 
> you poor thing you. :nope:
> 
> i am keeping away from everyone with tummy bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Afm- I had my first appointment today and actually got to see little bean!! Measured perfectly on target and has a lovely heartbeat I don't know the rate Doctor just said everything looks absolutely perfect!Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't tell me the hb either - just that it was good n strong n fast - which is good enough for me :thumbup:
> 
> and you're not the only one with no bounty packs MrsB - maybe our midwives don't like us very much?Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs B what did they give you to put your notes in then?
> 
> if you sign up for Bounty online, they tell you about all the bounty packs, and i dont know how they can tell whether you have had one or not and you might be able to download a voucher.
> 
> :baby:Click to expand...

Just a blue folder which has all my notes. Didn't mention anything about the bounty packs. I registered and it says you get pack one at you booking in appt :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs.B. said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAubrey said:
> 
> 
> So I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday and while brushing my teeth this morning I threw up for this 1st time!! I thought I should be getting better not worse!!
> 
> you poor thing you. :nope:
> 
> i am keeping away from everyone with tummy bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Afm- I had my first appointment today and actually got to see little bean!! Measured perfectly on target and has a lovely heartbeat I don't know the rate Doctor just said everything looks absolutely perfect!Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't tell me the hb either - just that it was good n strong n fast - which is good enough for me :thumbup:
> 
> and you're not the only one with no bounty packs MrsB - maybe our midwives don't like us very much?Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs B what did they give you to put your notes in then?
> 
> if you sign up for Bounty online, they tell you about all the bounty packs, and i dont know how they can tell whether you have had one or not and you might be able to download a voucher.
> 
> :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Just a blue folder which has all my notes. Didn't mention anything about the bounty packs. I registered and it says you get pack one at you booking in appt :shrug:Click to expand...

Ahh... clicked on it further and it says at 12 weeks


----------



## Jocr

Incubus said:


> Went and bought some maternity skinny jeans today. Didnt want to buy anything this early but my jeans were digging into my tummy a lot and it was starting to hurt! They are sooooo comfy!! Had a look around next/dorethy Perkins, they were rather expensive and not so nice, found some nice ones in new look for £15.99.

I have brought maternity bundles off of ebay - seems to be th echeepest way to go. Just need a few more tops, some combats and a denim skirt now I think.



leoniebabey said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow! oh and i havn't received my bounty pack either with my 1st i asked about them and my mw told me they didn't do them. Me being the quiet person i am just shrugged it off but my nana went and demanded they give me one, she replied here but they don't have much in them anyways. erm don't you know how useful these sudocrem pots are woman!

Tight asses! My MW seemed to hold some contempt for the packs as they have to lug them around with them to give to peopel like us. You dhould defo have one at yout booking in appointment and inside is a voucher for the snd pack which you pick up from Boots of superdrug. To be honest I thought there was gunna be a lot of useful stuff but not really.:shrug:



shelleyanddan said:


> Just realised today that my bbs aren't nearly as sore as they were... nips still sensitive though but im a bit worried ... has anyone else been through this?? Seeing as most here are further along than me.. Is this something to be concerned about??

Please dont worry like I did last week when I stopped having any symptoms. I know it feels strange not to have any but if your anything like me a few will come back now and then to remind you all is ok. Dont worry about it as the nearer to 12 weeks you get it seems the less symptoms we get.:hugs:



AngelSerenity said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I've had a real big urge to take a hpt these last 2 days, not sure where this has come from?? :haha:
> 
> I did another predictor one last Friday, just before I went to my GP. It still read 3+...
> 
> I still haven't heard about my appointment for the EPU or anything! I'm going to be at least 12 weeks before I even get booked in at this rate:growlmad:. Want to see my bubba to put my mind at ease.Click to expand...

Why not call the ultrasound dept (if you have had your booking in appoinment). I had to in the end as nothing was sent through to me.

AFM - feeling rather queezy today and quite tired. Still very very out of breath when I go upstairs or walk and talk - anyone else got this?

Called the ultrasound dept yesterday for a scan date and eventually they gave me 30th March - I will be 12 +6 if the private scan we had on saturday was correct at dating us. So it will be nice to see our baby again in a week and a half. I have booked it for the afternoon so I can get my bladder nice and full as I dont fare to well in the morning as always busting.:blush:
Anyone else having to get up in the middle of the night for an old lady wee as my DH calls it? I have had this the last week or so.
I have also noticed I dont feel as calm as I have for the first 11 weeks (maybe because the Relaxin isnt surging through my body so much) which is a real shame as I really liked that calm relaxed feeling.
Still trying to upload the scan pictures but BnB seems to have a problem.

Big hugs to all:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Here you are....:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby at 11 weeks resized.JPG
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Miss Broody

PG5K said:


> Miss Broody - I'm not too superstitious about the 12 weeks either, after out 2nd scan at 8 weeks we told most people.
> We are just using our next scan as another milestone :)
> 
> My dh said we can discuss names then so I think it'll be when we really get planning for the Lo.
> 
> AFM - still tired though I actually did some photography last night (studio work - my hobby) which I havent done for a while. I'm doing another shoot on Thursday to.

We had a scan at 7+4 and then another one at 9+4 and after the one at 9+4 we told all our families and our close friends. I also told my work at this point!


----------



## urchin

There's a whole lot of limes going on - next week should be an exciting one round here :D


----------



## AngelSerenity

Jocr said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I've had a real big urge to take a hpt these last 2 days, not sure where this has come from?? :haha:
> 
> I did another predictor one last Friday, just before I went to my GP. It still read 3+...
> 
> I still haven't heard about my appointment for the EPU or anything! I'm going to be at least 12 weeks before I even get booked in at this rate:growlmad:. Want to see my bubba to put my mind at ease.Click to expand...
> 
> Why not call the ultrasound dept (if you have had your booking in appoinment). I had to in the end as nothing was sent through to me.
> 
> AFM - feeling rather queezy today and quite tired. Still very very out of breath when I go upstairs or walk and talk - anyone else got this?
> 
> Called the ultrasound dept yesterday for a scan date and eventually they gave me 30th March - I will be 12 +6 if the private scan we had on saturday was correct at dating us. So it will be nice to see our baby again in a week and a half. I have booked it for the afternoon so I can get my bladder nice and full as I dont fare to well in the morning as always busting.:blush:
> Anyone else having to get up in the middle of the night for an old lady wee as my DH calls it? I have had this the last week or so.
> I have also noticed I dont feel as calm as I have for the first 11 weeks (maybe because the Relaxin isnt surging through my body so much) which is a real shame as I really liked that calm relaxed feeling.
> Still trying to upload the scan pictures but BnB seems to have a problem.
> 
> Big hugs to all:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm giving it till Friday and then will ring my GP if I haven't heard anything, and if I have no joy there I'm just going to ring my midwife as I know who I'll be assigned to as this is no.2. The doctor didnt even mention my booking in appointment so I am very confused lol about when this will happen (and now not too happy as time lumbers on). I definitely know I had a normal cycle after my last MC as had spotting CD19 and CD20 so this was probably me ovulating as normal. I think she wants to send me to the EPU in case I'm only a few weeks and with my history? I really don't know now and wish I'd asked more questions... Only EPU and then midwife check up 4 weeks later was discussed. 

I've had a weird day, very nauseous and tired as usual but my bowels have been a bit dodgy shall we say! Not the usual constipation but more the other way, I'm just hoping it's my body still settling and not a bug as my DH said his tummy was dodgy a couple of days ago.

Anybody any good pregnancy-friendly tips for a bad chesty / tickly cough? It's driving me nuts :wacko: I'm not congested, just hoarse and tickly.

p.s. love the scan pics JOCR xo

Night all :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

Ok, question for you ladies. We have just made the big announcement to everyone mostly so pregnancy is not a secrecy anymore. I am a daycare provide I provide care in my home for 5 other children. I have a question about how to break the news to the few I haven't told. I'm very worried about telling one mom in particular. Her daughter is 12 months old and she made a fuss when I recently told her that I would be taking on one of the other kids new sibling when the mom is off of leave. ( she likes her baby being the youngest) I'm just so worried that she is going to get upset I want to sugar coat it I guess. I don't want to show before I tell her and I'm already getting rounder..... I just don't know how to approach telling her. Just for info sake as long as my pregnancy and baby are healthy I only plan on taking 2 wks off.


----------



## lilosmom

lillichloe said:


> Ok, question for you ladies. We have just made the big announcement to everyone mostly so pregnancy is not a secrecy anymore. I am a daycare provide I provide care in my home for 5 other children. I have a question about how to break the news to the few I haven't told. I'm very worried about telling one mom in particular. Her daughter is 12 months old and she made a fuss when I recently told her that I would be taking on one of the other kids new sibling when the mom is off of leave. ( she likes her baby being the youngest) I'm just so worried that she is going to get upset I want to sugar coat it I guess. I don't want to show before I tell her and I'm already getting rounder..... I just don't know how to approach telling her. Just for info sake as long as my pregnancy and baby are healthy I only plan on taking 2 wks off.

I'm not sure how to approach it but as I also look after a few kids just a couple days a week I'd love to hear your replies. Both moms that I care for their children only work seasonally so by the time baby arrives I won't be caring for the kids so I can have quite a bit of time off. I'm not worried either about how they will take it as everyone knows we were trying for some time. I just am not sure how to break the news, which I'll have to do pretty quick as pants are tightening and belly is starting to protrude. Good luck with your moms.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

To tell difficult people, ask them to come talk to you at a specified time and have another of the parents there that need to be told. Ppl generally have less dramatic reactions to things when there are others there to judge them. That way you can kill two birds with one stone so to speak. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

Jocr - Great idea, I'm going to look for clothes on eBay right now! 

Lillichloe - I agree, tell a few at once. Plus, make sure you come across as excited and positive, not uncertain, or they may kind of hang on to that. If you are just bursting with excitement, which I'm sure you will be, they will probably have a hard time being negative. :)


----------



## urchin

I agree with announcing your pregnancy as a positive thing lilichloe - 'I have great news, there is going to be another baby joining us' pointing to your belly with a great big huge smile on your face :D

You said there were some parents that knew and others that don't? In that case I'd make your announcement soon as news has a way of getting round xxx

good luck chikkie


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance:10 weeks today :happydance:

I am so excited to be in double numbers :winkwink:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hopeful42nd said:


> To tell difficult people, ask them to come talk to you at a specified time and have another of the parents there that need to be told. Ppl generally have less dramatic reactions to things when there are others there to judge them. That way you can kill two birds with one stone so to speak. Good luck!

This is a very good point!! Also it is one of those pieces of news where even if they are not happy it would be very socially unacceptable to say i dont want you to have a baby because i want mine to be the youngest!!! Can you imagine!! So having someone else there is a good idea! 

I am so excited about being a lime tommorrow!! :happydance: only 8 days till my 12 week scan - OMG!! 

We brought the travel system yesterday, its great but when we got it home to my Mums it really really hit me that in 6 odd months a baby will be in there and it kinda freaked me out!!! It is starting to feel real now!


----------



## 3outnumbered

lilosmom said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Ok, question for you ladies. We have just made the big announcement to everyone mostly so pregnancy is not a secrecy anymore. I am a daycare provide I provide care in my home for 5 other children. I have a question about how to break the news to the few I haven't told. I'm very worried about telling one mom in particular. Her daughter is 12 months old and she made a fuss when I recently told her that I would be taking on one of the other kids new sibling when the mom is off of leave. ( she likes her baby being the youngest) I'm just so worried that she is going to get upset I want to sugar coat it I guess. I don't want to show before I tell her and I'm already getting rounder..... I just don't know how to approach telling her. Just for info sake as long as my pregnancy and baby are healthy I only plan on taking 2 wks off.
> 
> I'm not sure how to approach it but as I also look after a few kids just a couple days a week I'd love to hear your replies. Both moms that I care for their children only work seasonally so by the time baby arrives I won't be caring for the kids so I can have quite a bit of time off. I'm not worried either about how they will take it as everyone knows we were trying for some time. I just am not sure how to break the news, which I'll have to do pretty quick as pants are tightening and belly is starting to protrude. Good luck with your moms.Click to expand...



yeh!!! your a plum how exciting


----------



## PG5K

I'm a plum too! :happydance:

I really wish my scan was this week and not next as im getting a little nervous especially as my dh is really getting into it and was looking at prams for an hour last night.

My rational brain is saying that I've got nothing to say its gone wrong but the irrational side of my brain is scared of a mmc. 
I had a healthy scan at 8 weeks so I just keep thinking that the odds are in our favour.


----------



## Quartz

Sorry have not been on the thread for awhile as its all been very hectic (my Lo turned 3 and we are still trying to get her settled in preschool) so I think I have a lot to catch up on!

Still over a week to the scan though - cant wait - although is anyone else still not feeling any better I am starting to feel really sick of feeling sick


----------



## AngelSerenity

Quartz said:


> Still over a week to the scan though - cant wait - although is anyone else still not feeling any better I am starting to feel really sick of feeling sick

I'm kinda of getting to that stage but am refusing to admit it as am still thanking my lucky stars all seems to be going well. I just keep saying 'another few weeks and I'll feel better' but goodness it is hard sometimes isn't it?

I don't remember feeling this bad with no.1, though every pregnancy is different :winkwink:


----------



## Erised

I'm still lurking and keeping an eye on everyone ;)
My symptoms are still here in full swing, but then again I'm a couple of weeks behind most of you. My tiredness is just silly, most afternoons I end up going for a nap with our toddler. I'm completely out of it during the night as well, which unfortunately means waking up after a couple of hours with really sore hips because I haven't moved. 

Nausea is still here as well, and I hate how strong my sense of smell is at the moment. Those 2 things just don't work together all that well. I'm still struggling to eat as well, as I just feel so full after a couple of bites. I haven't weighed myself in the last 2 or 3 weeks, and I'm not sure what to expect at all. Part of me thinks I'll have lost weight as I'm eating bugger all, part of me thinks I'll have gained weight as the bloat is just silly. Will add a before photo (taken about 2 weeks before I fell pregnant) and 1 taken at 8 weeks (so yesterday)

I know I was never small to begin with, but this is rather obviously pregnancy related.
 



Attached Files:







before.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 10









8 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3outnumbered

Erised said:


> I'm still lurking and keeping an eye on everyone ;)
> My symptoms are still here in full swing, but then again I'm a couple of weeks behind most of you. My tiredness is just silly, most afternoons I end up going for a nap with our toddler. I'm completely out of it during the night as well, which unfortunately means waking up after a couple of hours with really sore hips because I haven't moved.
> 
> Nausea is still here as well, and I hate how strong my sense of smell is at the moment. Those 2 things just don't work together all that well. I'm still struggling to eat as well, as I just feel so full after a couple of bites. I haven't weighed myself in the last 2 or 3 weeks, and I'm not sure what to expect at all. Part of me thinks I'll have lost weight as I'm eating bugger all, part of me thinks I'll have gained weight as the bloat is just silly. Will add a before photo (taken about 2 weeks before I fell pregnant) and 1 taken at 8 weeks (so yesterday)
> 
> I know I was never small to begin with, but this is rather obviously pregnancy related.



my goodness thats one heck of a bump!!!


----------



## AshleyLK

I agree that is a heck of a bump, it is probably mostly bloat, but cute anyway! I was similarly swollen at 8 weeks but it has since went down some. I think it's because I am generally feeling better and I don't have as much wind. I am actually so much more comfortable w/o that bloat! Bring on the second tri! :)


----------



## PG5K

Good bump!
I can't wait till mine appears. I keep standing in the mirror at home and sucking my stomach in... but all that's happening is my arse and boobs have got bigger! I think that's due to the food I'm eating though :haha:


----------



## Ginagg

Im due 7th of Oct, found out two weeks ago!!


----------



## Erised

Ginagg - Congrats!! Your ticker freaked me out a bit, can you believe you're nearly 1/3rd of the way there already?

AshleyLK - I agree that it will be all bloat, as I've been getting larger since 4 weeks. I think it will probably go down at around 12 weeks, but we'll see. It's odd, I never had any bloat at all with my first and I didn't start to show until after 20 weeks. I quite enjoy it to be honest :haha:


----------



## Ginagg

Erised said:


> Ginagg - Congrats!! Your ticker freaked me out a bit, can you believe you're nearly 1/3rd of the way there already?
> 
> AshleyLK - I agree that it will be all bloat, as I've been getting larger since 4 weeks. I think it will probably go down at around 12 weeks, but we'll see. It's odd, I never had any bloat at all with my first and I didn't start to show until after 20 weeks. I quite enjoy it to be honest :haha:

I am still so shocked as I didn't really feel any different till maybe three weeks ago, 
very emotional and then OH noticed my bbs where very hard. 
My first midwife appointment is on the 27th :cloud9:
I feel as if ive got off easy haha no morning sickness yet :winkwink:

How are you getting on?? 
Xox


----------



## leoniebabey

knew the no sickness wouldn't last was back to being sick again this morning :( one of my friends announced she's pregnant too! and in her chip shop chip craving madness has made me crave them too .. had them for dinner and actually considering going along for tea time! Lool


----------



## Ginagg

leoniebabey said:


> knew the no sickness wouldn't last was back to being sick again this morning :( one of my friends announced she's pregnant too! and in her chip shop chip craving madness has made me crave them too .. had them for dinner and actually considering going along for tea time! Lool

I think ive just spoke too soon, literally just said ive got off easy no morning sickness! 
How long was it before you got yours?
Hope you feel better lots of R&R and chippies for you my love 
xoxo


----------



## Mrs Mc

Woo hoo im a lime! Thats actually quite a substantial fruit:haha:
Got some seriously sore trapped wind at mo. Even resorted to some squats but didnt help:haha:and suddenly felt very self concious as realised i was doing them right infront of window. Hope the neighbours didnt see:haha::blush:


----------



## Ginagg

Mrs Mc said:


> Woo hoo im a lime! Thats actually quite a substantial fruit:haha:
> Got some seriously sore trapped wind at mo. Even resorted to some squats but didnt help:haha:and suddenly felt very self concious as realised i was doing them right infront of window. Hope the neighbours didnt see:haha::blush:

We are due three days apart:happydance:
?I havnt had too much wind but awful constipation and need to pee soo often maybe one a hour ( sorry tmi):blush:
Xox


----------



## leoniebabey

Ginagg said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> knew the no sickness wouldn't last was back to being sick again this morning :( one of my friends announced she's pregnant too! and in her chip shop chip craving madness has made me crave them too .. had them for dinner and actually considering going along for tea time! Lool
> 
> I think ive just spoke too soon, literally just said ive got off easy no morning sickness!
> How long was it before you got yours?
> Hope you feel better lots of R&R and chippies for you my love
> xoxoClick to expand...

thankyou, luckily it's just mornings i'm sick so can manage my daily things now. It stopped at 21 weeks with my 1st so i'm just going to have the mindset it will stop then and any sooner will be a bonus. any longer and i will be sad lol!
I got it around 5/6 weeks.


----------



## lazybum09

had my 12 week scan, today, baby was moving was lovely , been put forward 5 days so due 28th September now but can i stay here lol, how do i post my picture x


----------



## Erised

Ginagg said:


> I am still so shocked as I didn't really feel any different till maybe three weeks ago,
> very emotional and then OH noticed my bbs where very hard.
> My first midwife appointment is on the 27th :cloud9:
> I feel as if ive got off easy haha no morning sickness yet :winkwink:
> 
> How are you getting on??
> Xox

I'm fine, though no way near as lucky with this pregnancy as I was with my first. I'm having to force myself to eat as I seriously have no appetite any more at all. I find it funny reading about cravings (well, actually, I don't. It makes me feel queezy!) when I'm the exact opposite right now. I failed at dinner again today and nearly threw up when trying to force some rice down with milk. 

Very tired too, but apart from that I'm perfectly happy! =)

I take you weren't trying to conceive then? How did your OH take the news?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Of course you can stay! We wont be kicking anyone out for having bigger babies :haha: x


----------



## lazybum09

how do i post a picture ladies Im on my phone


----------



## Mrs.B.

Not sure on your phone, sorry


----------



## Erised

lazybum09 said:


> had my 12 week scan, today, baby was moving was lovely , been put forward 5 days so due 28th September now but can i stay here lol, how do i post my picture x

I think you'll be allowed to stay :haha:
I'm fully expecting not to deliver this little one until the start of November, but this October Group feels much more like home than the November one for me. 

As for attaching the photo, click 'Go Advanced' at the bottom of where you type. Once the advanced page loads, scroll all the way down to 'additional options' and click the 'Manage Attachments' button. 

It should open a new screen, you might have to stretch it out to see all of it. Click 'choose file', select the location of the photo you want to add to your post, then on the right click 'upload'. Once it's done you can close the pop-up window and add your post as you usually would =)

-Edit-
Just realised you're on your phone. Not sure how / if you can do it on the phone, sorry


----------



## Lucky7s

I think whomever wants to stay is always welcome! I haven't been around, but I'm always lurking.. one reason I don't post too much is that I feel absolutely great! no m.s. and I feel awful that so many other women feel so terrible. I don't have much to complain about other then the wait for my 12 week appt is killing me. I got an appt bright and early 9am and I can't wait! I want to hear the heartbeat and see my little peanut again! Other then feeling bloated and tired here and there i'm doing good! 
Hope your all well and hanging in there!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> I think whomever wants to stay is always welcome! I haven't been around, but I'm always lurking.. one reason I don't post too much is that I feel absolutely great! no m.s. and I feel awful that so many other women feel so terrible. I don't have much to complain about other then the wait for my 12 week appt is killing me. I got an appt bright and early 9am and I can't wait! I want to hear the heartbeat and see my little peanut again! Other then feeling bloated and tired here and there i'm doing good!
> Hope your all well and hanging in there!
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

Don't feel awful! Just means your one of the lucky ones :hugs: x


----------



## leoniebabey

lazybum09 said:


> how do i post a picture ladies Im on my phone

when you reply click go advanced the click on the attachment paperclips. when it comes up choose file it should take you to your phone files then just look for the pic


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I think whomever wants to stay is always welcome! I haven't been around, but I'm always lurking.. one reason I don't post too much is that I feel absolutely great! no m.s. and I feel awful that so many other women feel so terrible. I don't have much to complain about other then the wait for my 12 week appt is killing me. I got an appt bright and early 9am and I can't wait! I want to hear the heartbeat and see my little peanut again! Other then feeling bloated and tired here and there i'm doing good!
> Hope your all well and hanging in there!
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> Don't feel awful! Just means your one of the lucky ones :hugs: xClick to expand...

That's what my doctor said too! Thanks Mrs. B! so true! very blessed!


----------



## PG5K

lazybum09 said:


> had my 12 week scan, today, baby was moving was lovely , been put forward 5 days so due 28th September now but can i stay here lol, how do i post my picture x

Thats wonderful news, congratulations. :happydance: :cloud9:
I cant wait till i get mine next week.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

One week till my ultrasound!!! So excited! Starting to feel lots of pressure against pubic bone so I think the uturus may be soon to pop upward, it may have outgrown it's tucked away little home there. It'll be nice to tell the rest of the world I'm preggers and soon have a legit baby bump to show for it. I've not changed much over the past couple of weeks in terms of the bloated size. It's almost like its not as bad. Getting heartburn with most everything I eat now, milk helps calm that before bed thankfully. Soon my tums addiction will be in full effect. The headaches are milder now but feel dizzy lots, just try looking up at something and see if you know what I mean. I went ceiling fan shopping today and was so spinny from it!


----------



## Miss Broody

Oooooohhh i am a lime today and it is one week till my scan!!  I am so excited!!!

IT is so nice to see lots of my felow OCtober buddies having their scans, glad they are going well!!! I went to have bloods taken yesterday for the tests, i've never had it done before and i thought they would only need a vial, 3 vials later i was like OMG i'm not going to have any blood left!! Hahaha.

My female cat is ridiculously clingy, she just headbutted me in the stomach because i stopped stroking her for two seconds!!! Has anyone else got cats? 

xx


----------



## Remlap

Scan in 1 hr 20 mins. So excited but so nervous!!!!!


----------



## Incubus

I'm having sharp shooting pains quite low down they started around 3 days ago now, they last a few seconds and then go again, seems to be when I move too quickly or have been stood up too long, not good work I work 10 hour shifts on my feet. From what I've read it sounds like round ligament pain, but it still worrying :nope:



Miss Broody said:


> Oooooohhh i am a lime today and it is one week till my scan!!  I am so excited!!!
> 
> IT is so nice to see lots of my felow OCtober buddies having their scans, glad they are going well!!! I went to have bloods taken yesterday for the tests, i've never had it done before and i thought they would only need a vial, 3 vials later i was like OMG i'm not going to have any blood left!! Hahaha.
> 
> My female cat is ridiculously clingy, she just headbutted me in the stomach because i stopped stroking her for two seconds!!! Has anyone else got cats?
> 
> xx

I have 2 kittys, Jiminy in my pic and Tabitha, Jiminy is a Maine Coon and Tabitha a Somali so both are very affectionate cats by nature anyway. But I can't really pick Jiminy up anymore :( he weighs over 7kg now so its getting a bit of a struggle and he ain't happy as he loves his cuddles and to be carried around.


----------



## leoniebabey

Very happy bunny this morning I'm getting another scan on tuesday! Will be 13 weeks so pleased about that! But not so pleased I have to see a consultant next month I'm assuming due to my high bp in my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## Erised

Aww, so many scans happening! Good luck to those ladies with scans coming up =D 
I've got my next midwife appointment next week Wednesday, she's coming over here to take blood and discuss when to book my scan in for. Time creeped for the first 6 weeks, but it seems to go a lot faster now. 

I weighed myself this morning, and I've lost 3 pounds in the last 2 and a half weeks. It puts me at the lowest I've been this year (and probably for the last year and a half or so).

It's hard to believe that in the comparison photos I posted yesterday (or the day before?) I was actually heavier in the before bump photo than I am now. Looks like not being able to eat much has it's advantages after all =D


----------



## Erised

Incubus said:


> I'm having sharp shooting pains quite low down they started around 3 days ago now, they last a few seconds and then go again, seems to be when I move too quickly or have been stood up too long, not good work I work 10 hour shifts on my feet. From what I've read it sounds like round ligament pain, but it still worrying :nope:

It is worrying, but completely normal. I think it's more due to pulling muscles and stretching everything, but it's evil. I can leave you standing bend over in pain for a few seconds, can't it? =/ 

With my first I think it lasted until around 12 weeks, probably because your uterus leaves your pelvis after that and you've got more room.


----------



## Incubus

Erised said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> I'm having sharp shooting pains quite low down they started around 3 days ago now, they last a few seconds and then go again, seems to be when I move too quickly or have been stood up too long, not good work I work 10 hour shifts on my feet. From what I've read it sounds like round ligament pain, but it still worrying :nope:
> 
> It is worrying, but completely normal. I think it's more due to pulling muscles and stretching everything, but it's evil. I can leave you standing bend over in pain for a few seconds, can't it? =/
> 
> With my first I think it lasted until around 12 weeks, probably because your uterus leaves your pelvis after that and you've got more room.Click to expand...

Yeah the few seconds its happening it really takes my breath and has me bent over, its a lot like IBS pains but in the wrong place.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

Well along with the usual aches and pains of pregnancy, I now also have a kidney infection :dohh: and it's agony!! It's also causing migraines which aren't much fun either, all in all I'm feeling pretty crappy and havent got out my pjs in days :nope:

Doctor said to take it easy and prescribed antibiotics but after googleing it says they have been known to cause harm to the foetus but doctors will only prescribe them if the positives out weigh the negatives :shock:
Needless to say I'm having kittens over it!!

EDiT: turns out it was my kidneys causing the back and hip pain :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow that's aweful. I'm surprised it caused hip pain. That must be sooo painful, way more than regular aches and pains of pregnancy! Wow, sorry if I misled you, but I get back and hip pain all the time, yes I'm sure it's not an infection :) what natural things can you do to clear it up?


----------



## PG5K

*Princess* Oh no, you poor thing. I have had 2 kidney infections before and they are awful :hugs:
Unfortunately you really do need the antibiotics as the risk is you might loose a kidney if it got too bad. Also, you can get really bad fevers with it which is also not good for the baby. I can understand you're worried but once the antibiotics start working then it does start to ease up. I hope you feel better soon.

*AFM* I have a cat too :wave: She has always been very clingy and doesnt like babies or children so I am a bit worried how she is going to cope when ours gets here. I am going to try and make the transition as smooth as possible for her and have been doing a lot of reading up.
I am feeling ok at the moment although last night i cooked dinner, washed up and then did some baking for 2 hours. By the end I had an achy stomach and just felt really run down. I dont know how you ladies cope who have jobs where you stand up all day.


----------



## AngelSerenity

leoniebabey said:


> knew the no sickness wouldn't last was back to being sick again this morning :( one of my friends announced she's pregnant too! and in her chip shop chip craving madness has made me crave them too .. had them for dinner and actually considering going along for tea time! Lool

Oh I've been craving chips too, and hardly ever eat them lol. I've just devoured 2 unhealthy sausage rolls as well, must counter act the guilt with loads of fruit this avo :winkwink:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Miss Broody said:


> Oooooohhh i am a lime today and it is one week till my scan!!  I am so excited!!!
> 
> IT is so nice to see lots of my felow OCtober buddies having their scans, glad they are going well!!! I went to have bloods taken yesterday for the tests, i've never had it done before and i thought they would only need a vial, 3 vials later i was like OMG i'm not going to have any blood left!! Hahaha.
> 
> My female cat is ridiculously clingy, she just headbutted me in the stomach because i stopped stroking her for two seconds!!! Has anyone else got cats?
> 
> xx

lol, my cats are the same. It's well known they can sense a wee bubba in there and they can become protective. One of my cats in particular is very attached to me normally and now I'm pregnant she's my shadow again. I remember with no.1 when my bump was really big she used to sleep at the top of it on my chest, I loved the closeness. And it was very funny seeing her reaction when junior was kicking and moving about when she was on top of him :winkwink:


----------



## AngelSerenity

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> Well along with the usual aches and pains of pregnancy, I now also have a kidney infection :dohh: and it's agony!! It's also causing migraines which aren't much fun either, all in all I'm feeling pretty crappy and havent got out my pjs in days :nope:
> 
> Doctor said to take it easy and prescribed antibiotics but after googleing it says they have been known to cause harm to the foetus but doctors will only prescribe them if the positives out weigh the negatives :shock:
> Needless to say I'm having kittens over it!!
> 
> EDiT: turns out it was my kidneys causing the back and hip pain :thumbup:

That's pants, are you taking the anti-biotics then? I'm sure the doctor wouldnt have given them if he thought there was an alternative and calculated the risks.

I hope you feel better soon. I've managed to keep working but am lucky that I can work from home so I'm doing that a couple of days a week so at least I can relax a bit and not have to put on the fake smile and perkiness!

GWS x


----------



## princess_1991

Pg5k I've had fevers, I'm so so worried about the baby, with my back and hip pain I was taking baths trying to ease it and now I worry they were too hot, plus being Ill and not eating and now the dodgy antibiotics, I've got a horrible gut feeling the worst has happened :cry:

Hopeful I don't think there is a natural way to clear a kidney infection :shrug:


Angel I've got no choice but to take the antibiotics, 1. Cuz I'm in agony and 2. Cuz the doctor said that leaving the infection untreated is a higher risk then the antibiotics risk on the baby

I'm so scared for my scan :nope:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, I'm not sure if you remember but I've been having a bit of a palava trying to get appointments and scans sorted. By this morning I still didnt know anything, when my booking-in appointment is, my scans or my emergency visit to the EPU (all since last week). Some emergency appointment that is:growlmad:

So I rang the midwife clinic and at last I got speaking to somebody who is making things happen. She said I should definitely have been sent to the EPU by now so is chasing that as we speak. And she is booking me in for my booking-in appointment next Monday evening and my 12 week scan 2 weeks after that:happydance:. 

I'm so glad I rang.... I'm beginning to get to that nervous anxious stage as this is crunch fortnight for me with my history. So so praying for a sticky healthy bean.

Would love to finish on a positive, so lovely to hear about all these scans and still jealous lol, how did everybody get on today?


----------



## AngelSerenity

princess_1991 said:


> Pg5k I've had fevers, I'm so so worried about the baby, with my back and hip pain I was taking baths trying to ease it and now I worry they were too hot, plus being Ill and not eating and now the dodgy antibiotics, I've got a horrible gut feeling the worst has happened :cry:
> 
> Hopeful I don't think there is a natural way to clear a kidney infection :shrug:
> 
> 
> Angel I've got no choice but to take the antibiotics, 1. Cuz I'm in agony and 2. Cuz the doctor said that leaving the infection untreated is a higher risk then the antibiotics risk on the baby
> 
> I'm so scared for my scan :nope:

Oh Princess :hugs:. If it does help ease your mind keep remembering that the reason these warnings are on drug packages is because they obviously can't test them on babies. They have been thoroughly tested on people and any potential contraindications taken into account, they just can't guarantee as every body is different. They will have rated the risk based on all the clinical research etc. If you are very worried what about ringing the GP surgery just to double-check? You may even get speaking to somebody else who can help put your mind at rest a bit?

If it helps I have been through something similar with heart tablets, I have a minor condition but it did need regulated with beta-blockers, which can be dangerous in pregnancy. I'm sure there are many cases where expectant mum's are on numerous medications for various reasons and things turn out fine.

I'd just ring for peace of mind xoxo


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Princess - I always thought you needed antibiotics to clear that but I think I misunderstood what you wrote about the doc only prescribing them if the benefit outweighed the risks. I'm glad your going to take them as its probably best for both of you if you are healthy enought to carry. I have heard that certain yogurt can restore the natural bacteria balance in your body. May not get rid of it but au help prevent reinfection. :hugs: I hope it works out

Angel - that's great news about your appointment s finally being sorted out!


----------



## PG5K

princess_1991 said:


> Pg5k I've had fevers, I'm so so worried about the baby, with my back and hip pain I was taking baths trying to ease it and now I worry they were too hot, plus being Ill and not eating and now the dodgy antibiotics, I've got a horrible gut feeling the worst has happened :cry:
> 
> Hopeful I don't think there is a natural way to clear a kidney infection :shrug:
> 
> 
> Angel I've got no choice but to take the antibiotics, 1. Cuz I'm in agony and 2. Cuz the doctor said that leaving the infection untreated is a higher risk then the antibiotics risk on the baby
> 
> I'm so scared for my scan :nope:

:hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine as your body will also be looking after the baby and will protect it.
I didn't know I had a kidney infection the first time either, the pain was agony but I kept it a secret from people because my bf at the time said I was a hypocondriac! 
Once I got put on antibiotics then I was better in a few days, they work really quickly.

Can they get you in for a scan as you're so worried?


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls :hugs:
You and the lovely ladies on my journal have talked me down from my hormonal, emotional panic :blush:

Pg I don't think there's any point trying to get a scan cuz they won't do them over the weekend and I've got my 12 week scan next week anyway :thumbup:


----------



## lilosmom

Princess, so sorry you're feeling so poorly. I hope the antibiotics clear this all up quickly for you.

AFM, finally have my doctor's appointment tomorrow morning. I'm so anxious to hear a little heartbeat, the wait has been agony. I too have been feeling bad about not having many symptoms then realized that not many of you have mentioned having to get up in the night to use the potty (we're toilet training in our house so "potty" is the new word around here). I seriously have to get up 4 or 5 times throughout the night. Haven't had a decent night's sleep since about 3 weeks pregnant. It's certainly taking it's toll on my patience throughout the day. My poor little girl is having to put up with my crankiness and I feel terrible. Hoping as baby moves out from behind my pelvic bone that the need to pee will ease up. :loo:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Incubus said:


> I'm having sharp shooting pains quite low down they started around 3 days ago now, they last a few seconds and then go again, seems to be when I move too quickly or have been stood up too long, not good work I work 10 hour shifts on my feet. From what I've read it sounds like round ligament pain, but it still worrying

I have felt like i have a stitch on my left side judt above my hip. At first i thought it was trapped wind but had it 2 days now so wondering if its just muscle stretching and growing pains. I am worried though but its never actually painful just that niggling stitch feeling.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We're no where near this stage yet but it make me laugh ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek


----------



## leoniebabey

lmfao! x


----------



## Jaymes

OMG!! I think I almost peed myself laughing!


----------



## Shineystar

that video is brilliant!!

i dont know who was posting about the pains that take your breath away, but i had that and it turned out to be a UTI, so its worth getting it looked at, plus now ive to get antibiotics in labour, which could have gone undetected.

congrats on all the scans ladies, im still waiting for my date, but its been put through as urgent so fingers x'd.

a friend(ish) has just announced they are having twins, and while im happy for them im jealous that its announced and we have to wait! argh!

tummy is popping out now, im off to find a diagram of what ur insides look like at this stage (im weird that way!)

xoxox


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had my first pregnancy craving today.... was having lunch and had a latte to drink and was eating my banana, well it turns out banana dipped in latte is quite nice (but apparantly a crazy idea according to my none pregnant collegues LOL


----------



## Hopeful42nd

lilosmom said:


> Princess, so sorry you're feeling so poorly. I hope the antibiotics clear this all up quickly for you.
> 
> AFM, finally have my doctor's appointment tomorrow morning. I'm so anxious to hear a little heartbeat, the wait has been agony. I too have been feeling bad about not having many symptoms then realized that not many of you have mentioned having to get up in the night to use the potty (we're toilet training in our house so "potty" is the new word around here). I seriously have to get up 4 or 5 times throughout the night. Haven't had a decent night's sleep since about 3 weeks pregnant. It's certainly taking it's toll on my patience throughout the day. My poor little girl is having to put up with my crankiness and I feel terrible. Hoping as baby moves out from behind my pelvic bone that the need to pee will ease up. :loo:

I got up 4 times last night. I have always been one to get up once overnight as I'm a poor sleeper, but that has definately increased. If its not to pee its to get a drink or grab a cracker early morning if my tummy won't stop gurgling. Ah joy! Have a blast at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## mamadreams

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> Well along with the usual aches and pains of pregnancy, I now also have a kidney infection :dohh: and it's agony!! It's also causing migraines which aren't much fun either, all in all I'm feeling pretty crappy and havent got out my pjs in days :nope:
> 
> Doctor said to take it easy and prescribed antibiotics but after googleing it says they have been known to cause harm to the foetus but doctors will only prescribe them if the positives out weigh the negatives :shock:
> Needless to say I'm having kittens over it!!
> 
> EDiT: turns out it was my kidneys causing the back and hip pain :thumbup:



Hi Princess 1991 - if by kidney infection you mean a urinary tract infection, I hae a natural cure that works for me.

I mix a teaspoon of baking soda in water and drink it at the first signs of symptoms and repeat it again at night. I do that for two days and it usually clears up without antibiotics. 

Good luck!


----------



## Miss Broody

PG5K said:


> *Princess* Oh no, you poor thing. I have had 2 kidney infections before and they are awful :hugs:
> Unfortunately you really do need the antibiotics as the risk is you might loose a kidney if it got too bad. Also, you can get really bad fevers with it which is also not good for the baby. I can understand you're worried but once the antibiotics start working then it does start to ease up. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> *AFM* I have a cat too :wave: She has always been very clingy and doesnt like babies or children so I am a bit worried how she is going to cope when ours gets here. I am going to try and make the transition as smooth as possible for her and have been doing a lot of reading up.
> I am feeling ok at the moment although last night i cooked dinner, washed up and then did some baking for 2 hours. By the end I had an achy stomach and just felt really run down. I dont know how you ladies cope who have jobs where you stand up all day.

My cats ae only 7 months so i have never had them with children or young babies, but they are so inquisitive and playful that they often acidently hurt me so i def would not trust them near my baby. Havent worked out yet what i am going to do. Obviously they wont be allowed in the nursery but the day could be difficult. I cannot ban them from the house - despite what my mother thinks!!! I think we will have to get some kind of guard to keep them away and just not leave them alone with baby. x


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi ladies,

So many of us with scans coming up!! I have my 12 week scan on Monday and can't wait.

Saw bean two weeks ago (was hospitalised with appendicitis) and from that scan I'm 12 weeks today but will see what they say on Monday.

Is anyone's tiredness getting worse? I'm exhausted!


----------



## Lisa40

I have mine on Monday too, so excited but very nervous too. I had my last one at 8 weeks so it's been a little while, just really hope everything is ok. I've been feeling ok the last 2 days, not as tired or sick which is nice.... Just worrying lol :wacko:

good luck to everyone :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck to everyone who has their scans soon... I've got 11 sleeps ;)


----------



## leoniebabey

i have mine in 4 sleeps, excited cause i thought they weren't gonna give me a 12w one but i'm really pleased i can have it i only found out yesterday too. I'll be 13 weeks so will be able to see a clearer pic like i did with my 1st!


----------



## JAubrey

I have my scan Monday too! I was so nervous at my 8 week scan that nothing was in there but I saw the heartbeat, now for some reason I am scared again!! I just wish Monday would get here already!!


----------



## Jocr

Miss Broody said:


> Oooooohhh i am a lime today and it is one week till my scan!!  I am so excited!!!
> 
> IT is so nice to see lots of my felow OCtober buddies having their scans, glad they are going well!!! I went to have bloods taken yesterday for the tests, i've never had it done before and i thought they would only need a vial, 3 vials later i was like OMG i'm not going to have any blood left!! Hahaha.
> 
> My female cat is ridiculously clingy, she just headbutted me in the stomach because i stopped stroking her for two seconds!!! Has anyone else got cats?
> 
> xx

Yes I have 3 cats, one hasnt noticed anything and one circles me a lot and my fave one is on me more and more. Might sound silly but I wonder if he can here the babys heart beat? Whan I was listening to one on you tube the other day to check what it sounds like with a doppler he cam right up to the sound really inquisative.




Incubus said:


> I'm having sharp shooting pains quite low down they started around 3 days ago now, they last a few seconds and then go again, seems to be when I move too quickly or have been stood up too long, not good work I work 10 hour shifts on my feet. From what I've read it sounds like round ligament pain, but it still worrying :nope:
> 
> I get the pain when i turn over in bed quickly or move quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls
> 
> Well along with the usual aches and pains of pregnancy, I now also have a kidney infection :dohh: and it's agony!! It's also causing migraines which aren't much fun either, all in all I'm feeling pretty crappy and havent got out my pjs in days :nope:
> 
> Doctor said to take it easy and prescribed antibiotics but after googleing it says they have been known to cause harm to the foetus but doctors will only prescribe them if the positives out weigh the negatives :shock:
> Needless to say I'm having kittens over it!!
> 
> EDiT: turns out it was my kidneys causing the back and hip pain :thumbup:
> 
> Oh no you poor thing you must have been in agony. Im sure the tablets will be fine.Click to expand...


----------



## 3outnumbered

i have my scan in 6 sleeps! cant believe 12 weeks already. 

yes i am shattered. 

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

leoniebabey said:


> i have mine in 4 sleeps, excited cause i thought they weren't gonna give me a 12w one but i'm really pleased i can have it i only found out yesterday too. I'll be 13 weeks so will be able to see a clearer pic like i did with my 1st!

I'll be 13+3 going off the dates I'm using now so I too am hoping for a clearer picture ;)


----------



## Shineystar

was so hoping to come home to get my scan date letter but nowt :(

called the hospital to see if they have my appt on the system but had to leave a message. gutted!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> was so hoping to come home to get my scan date letter but nowt :(
> 
> called the hospital to see if they have my appt on the system but had to leave a message. gutted!

When was your midwife appt? I got my scan date through 2 weeks after my appt


----------



## Erised

I'll find out on Wednesday when my scan date is :happydance:
I know it's not going to be until mid / end of April though, so still quite a wait ahead of me. Time has gone stupidly quickly the last 2 weeks though, so I'm sure I'll be fine. Until then I'll just entertain myself with my doppler and try to find a heartbeat (which I'm failing at so far, not expecting anything yet).


----------



## AshleyLK

Had an ultrasound today! Baby was measuring 11weeks 4 days!
He or she was so cute and bouncing all over!

https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/5882b708.jpg


----------



## AshleyLK

Same picture
 



Attached Files:







5882b708.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lillichloe

Beautiful scan Ashley!


----------



## AshleyLK

lillichloe said:


> Beautiful scan Ashley!

Thanks! It's so weird I think I can see its facial features lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

AshleyLK said:


> Had an ultrasound today! Baby was measuring 11weeks 4 days!
> He or she was so cute and bouncing all over!
> 
> https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/5882b708.jpg

Would you like a new due date updating?


----------



## Erised

Aww Ashley, what a gorgeous scan photo =D


----------



## leoniebabey

well, the hunger has hit me hard now that my sickness is easing. Went to toby carvery for tea been craving one for weeks. Had a VERY DECENT sized plate and i swear i could go back and eat it all again! starving!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nurse- appendicitis? Are you okay?

All the cat ppl- I have two cats. The one is older and super accepting of everything the other is 2 yrs and hates other people. He hides and hisses at visitors. When I had my son, we brought him home, both cats kept their distance for about a week or two, now no issues, they know to run away from him, lol.

Nice scan pic :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Ashley that scan is so cute!! I can't wait my 12week is on Monday too! So nervous and excited to see baby....yay


----------



## AshleyLK

Mrs.B. said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Had an ultrasound today! Baby was measuring 11weeks 4 days!
> He or she was so cute and bouncing all over!
> 
> https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/5882b708.jpg
> 
> Would you like a new due date updating?Click to expand...

 Thanks but I think I will just leave it as is. I know it's not a definate science:thumbup:


----------



## lilosmom

Beautiful scan Ashley! So excited for all you ladies getting yours over the next week or so. Just had my doctor's appointment this morning and finally got to hear little heart beating away in there. Very brief as doctor said baby was moving around too much but it put my mind at ease. I won't have another appointment now for 6 weeks when I get my next ultrasound so it's going to be another long wait for me. Oh well, second tri is just around the corner and spring is in the air so hopefully I'll be too busy to notice and 6 weeks will fly by. Can't wait to see all these darling baby pics... I'll be living vicariously through you all over the next month so keep it coming!!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies- I've been off here for a while as haven't felt up to it in the evenings, but just wanted to drop in & say hi!

My sickness is getting better really, although seems to have got worse in the evenings & has gone from mainly dry heaving to full on gross sick noises, throat opening & expecting stuff to come up but still so far it doesn't. I'm hoping it will get better soon!

Pretty much everyone at work has worked it out already- the girls in reception have noticed my frequent loo trips (which have gone back to once every 20 mins this past week?!) & everyone has noticed me eating more & wearing a whole new wardrobe as my dresses no longer do up over my boobs & I can't wear anything tight on the stomach! So at 11 weeks my secret is well & truly out! Lol

I just hope all is well at my scan, which is in 10 days! 

Has anyone else put on lots of weight? I've put on about half a stone & I'm worried it's too much :( but all I can do to ease the sickness is eat!! Better get doing some exercise... Shopping it is! ;)

Xxx


----------



## Indi84

I've put on tons :( I'm plus size anyway but lost about four stone last year, and it's piling back on, arggh! I am really sick when I'm hungry so I'm eating the sick away. Really started trying to cut back now, but have dry heaved many times while my stomach is waiting for food!
Got my scan booked for next Friday though, yeah!! 
Can't wait to move with you all to second tri!


----------



## Erised

I'm quite the opposite, I'm really struggling to eat and have lost 3 pounds so far even though I'm massively bloated. I'm obese to start with though (just under 17 stone now), so I could do with losing some.

In my first pregnancy I lost 7 pounds in first trimester, but put on 3 stone during 2nd and 3rd trimester =/


----------



## Mrs.B.

12 weeks today :happydance: eeeekkk
 



Attached Files:







12+0.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I really don't know if I've gained, but last I checked I was maybe a pound different. I've not been eating this pregnancy as I have last one. I don't feel hungry, it's weird. My little boy eats like a horse so maybe that why I was so hungry with him?
My tummy has a tiny pudge but it's feeling hard in there now. It finally feels like I'm going to start showing! Guess lots of the wardrobe is going to get packed away. Oh well I consider myself lucky that this far I've been wearing my usual clothes


----------



## lillichloe

For the first time today had to use a rubber band to fasten my jeans. I've also lost weight this pregnancy and not gained. I've lost 12lbs. I've got plenty of extra still lol. And while the scale is reflecting a loss I am so bloated that I look like I am just getting really fat. Can't wait to look pregnant.


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> 12 weeks today :happydance: eeeekkk

Very cute Mrs. B!!!


I gain and lose each week is different..but I should start eating healthier it's very hard right now i still have aversions to some healthy things. Workouts have been slow too. :( oh well I'm ok with it for now!


----------



## Lisa92881

Workouts?? What are those?!?! :haha:


----------



## PG5K

I really need to exercise but I get so out of breath just walking up stairs. 
I was never really fit before but I could at least do that. Lol.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi everyone! So many scans next week - wow!! Mine is on Thursday, cannot wait to see baby again!!

My MS is almost gone, it's amazing, feels so much better. There are still some smells that bring it on, onion, chicken etc. But I am managing to eat a bit healthier than before. Still eating loads though!!

Started wearing my maternity jeans, they are soooo comfy!!! I had to have my normal ones undone so this feels much better!!

I would love to buy loads of maternity stuff but still feels too early!! And I don't want to spend too much! X


----------



## 3outnumbered

Miss Broody said:


> Hi everyone! So many scans next week - wow!! Mine is on Thursday, cannot wait to see baby again!!
> 
> My MS is almost gone, it's amazing, feels so much better. There are still some smells that bring it on, onion, chicken etc. But I am managing to eat a bit healthier than before. Still eating loads though!!
> 
> Started wearing my maternity jeans, they are soooo comfy!!! I had to have my normal ones undone so this feels much better!!
> 
> I would love to buy loads of maternity stuff but still feels too early!! And I don't want to spend too much! X

The next sale started yesterday with tons of maternity stuff, went to Bluewater.

the only thing not to by too early is nursing bras, so go spend some money, you gonna have to sooner or later.

xx


----------



## Alandsa

Ooh thanks for the heads up, I might have a little look myself :) even though I'm a bit early hehe


----------



## PG5K

This is a bit of a tmi thing but has anyone else noticed they've started to lactate?
I was having a shower and washing my boobs when I noticed.

I know its not milk yet but I kinda freaked out because I didn't think it should happen till 3rd tri! :dohh:
Weirdly I had a dream the other night that it would happen. :wacko:


----------



## maisie78

Hi all, not posted for ages but have caught up on the thread now.

MrsB that's a lovely bump. I'm a big girl so just look like I've eaten all the pies despite having lost some weight. I lost 7lbs but have put 2.5 back on. It's a drop in the ocean though :blush: 

I've got my scan tomorrow :happydance: I'm sooooo excited, can't wait. Sickness seems to be getting better and I have even managed to eat salad and fruit again this week which have pretty much been non-existent in my diet since my BFP. I'm trying to swap sweets for dried fruit and it is working to some extent.


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> Hi all, not posted for ages but have caught up on the thread now.
> 
> MrsB that's a lovely bump. I'm a big girl so just look like I've eaten all the pies despite having lost some weight. I lost 7lbs but have put 2.5 back on. It's a drop in the ocean though :blush:
> 
> I've got my scan tomorrow :happydance: I'm sooooo excited, can't wait. Sickness seems to be getting better and I have even managed to eat salad and fruit again this week which have pretty much been non-existent in my diet since my BFP. I'm trying to swap sweets for dried fruit and it is working to some extent.

Thankyou I'm big too, but luckily it seems to be starting to take shape. I havent weighted myself since 8 weeks, back then my weight hadnt changed since September, will just wait for my next midwife weigh in for the heartattack..: haha: 

Good luck to everyone who has their scans soon :flower:


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> This is a bit of a tmi thing but has anyone else noticed they've started to lactate?
> I was having a shower and washing my boobs when I noticed.
> 
> I know its not milk yet but I kinda freaked out because I didn't think it should happen till 3rd tri! :dohh:
> Weirdly I had a dream the other night that it would happen. :wacko:


normally is the 3rd triamester, but nothing about pregnancy is normal. 

:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Miss Broody

Haha didn't know that. My mat jeans are from next, they are great!! I had to buy maternity bras at 5 weeks as they had grown loads and hurt!! But I only got a pack of two. Will wait till they get bigger again before I get nursing ones etc.


----------



## PG5K

How's everyones weekend been?

I've got my scan on Friday which I was looking forward to till one of the ladies at work told me about her 12 week scan not being good and now I'm really worried and upset again. I really wish I didn't have to wait till I was 13 weeks :cry:
I need to get my rational brain back in gear but its not working.

I've been feeling quite nauseous today and yesterday, my boobs are leaking and I'm bloated. Think Im just not feeling the most attractive person yet my symptoms seems to be a good sign things are ok.


----------



## princess_1991

PG I've got the same fears, last month me and my nephews girlfriend were talking about how our babies were gunna grow up together and she went to her 12 week scan (at 14 weeks) and baby had grown wings :cry:
But remember mc at this stage are 2% and that's what I keep telling myself even tho I'm soooo scared!!

My scans on Thursday and I can't breathe easy till it's here and done!


----------



## PG5K

We'll have to keep each other calm Princess :hugs:


----------



## Erised

It won't be long until you girls have your scan. It's only normal to worry, especially if you've experienced the worst either yourself or through someone else. I do hope the days will go quickly and you'll feel more at ease after your scan. 

I have my next midwife appointment on Wednesday. Unfortunately DH forgot to note down what time she's coming over, and I only remember it being at the end of the afternoon. We'll just have to stay in and see when she comes around. I'll be turned into a living pin cushion and get my blood taken! Oddly enough I'm actually kind of excited for it, as it all feels so much closer and more real once you start getting tests done. 

DH took little miss today and let me sleep in!! Woo-Hoo!
I, of course, made the most of it and stayed in bed until noon. Once downstairs he made me lunch as well =D 

Feeling brilliant today so far, probably due to the amount of sleep. It makes a nice change as every other day for the last few weeks I've felt sick all day and so incredibly tired after 2pm.


----------



## karenoid

Hey everyone....I'm due 27th of October. I cannot wait to see my wee pumpkin. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Jocr

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi ladies- I've been off here for a while as haven't felt up to it in the evenings, but just wanted to drop in & say hi!
> 
> My sickness is getting better really, although seems to have got worse in the evenings & has gone from mainly dry heaving to full on gross sick noises, throat opening & expecting stuff to come up but still so far it doesn't. I'm hoping it will get better soon!
> 
> Pretty much everyone at work has worked it out already- the girls in reception have noticed my frequent loo trips (which have gone back to once every 20 mins this past week?!) & everyone has noticed me eating more & wearing a whole new wardrobe as my dresses no longer do up over my boobs & I can't wear anything tight on the stomach! So at 11 weeks my secret is well & truly out! Lol
> 
> I just hope all is well at my scan, which is in 10 days!
> 
> Has anyone else put on lots of weight? I've put on about half a stone & I'm worried it's too much :( but all I can do to ease the sickness is eat!! Better get doing some exercise... Shopping it is! ;)
> 
> Xxx

I have put on about half a stone. I too have to eat quite often and also Im really hungry a lot of the time.
Our babies obviously need a lot of food - well thats what i tell myself!:wacko: :pizza::munch::munch:



PG5K said:


> I really need to exercise but I get so out of breath just walking up stairs.
> I was never really fit before but I could at least do that. Lol.

At last someone else with the breathlessness - its ridiculous isnt it. I can walk upstairs to brush my teeth and find it hard to catch my breath. I havent exercised for the past 3 months but im starting preggers yoga/pilates tonight which im looking forard to and looking forward to meeting some other mums too.:happydance::bike:



Erised said:


> It won't be long until you girls have your scan. It's only normal to worry, especially if you've experienced the worst either yourself or through someone else. I do hope the days will go quickly and you'll feel more at ease after your scan.
> 
> I have my next midwife appointment on Wednesday. Unfortunately DH forgot to note down what time she's coming over, and I only remember it being at the end of the afternoon. We'll just have to stay in and see when she comes around. I'll be turned into a living pin cushion and get my blood taken! Oddly enough I'm actually kind of excited for it, as it all feels so much closer and more real once you start getting tests done.
> 
> DH took little miss today and let me sleep in!! Woo-Hoo!
> I, of course, made the most of it and stayed in bed until noon. Once downstairs he made me lunch as well =D
> 
> Feeling brilliant today so far, probably due to the amount of sleep. It makes a nice change as every other day for the last few weeks I've felt sick all day and so incredibly tired after 2pm.

Nice that DH let you have a lovely long lie in - good for you.:thumbup:

AFM - I went to the Ideal home exhibition yesterday but didnt see any nursery stuff. Bump doesnt seem to like me walking about for longer then 40 mins now and I get a pain in my side/tummy. Think its just muscle and ligaments stretching more when I move about.

My nausea just likes to come to me in thr afternoon and evening now, still not actually sick but feel poo pah when it hits.

Found the time thing hard the past two days getting up earlier then usual.:sleep:
We have our NHS dating scan Friday afternoon waa hoo:happydance::happydance:
I have been buying maternity bits from ebay, jeans especially much more comfy.
Have used the doppler a few times over the past few days, can still take a while to find baby but normally do after some patience.

big hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no all the nasty 12 week stories :cry:
1 week til my scan, Next tuesday, will be 13+3 with current dates.

I too am really breathless!!


----------



## Remlap

I hd my 12 week scan last week ad all was fine (I got really really nervous) 
I'm sure yours will be too

My scan put me due 27 sept, hope no one minds me staying In this thread...


----------



## Mrs.B.

karenoid said:


> Hey everyone....I'm due 27th of October. I cannot wait to see my wee pumpkin. Hope you're all doing well.

Welcome, I've added you on :)



Remlap said:


> I hd my 12 week scan last week ad all was fine (I got really really nervous)
> I'm sure yours will be too
> 
> My scan put me due 27 sept, hope no one minds me staying In this thread...

Not at all! I've changed your date. Did you expect to jump forward? x


----------



## maisie78

I've posted this in 1st Tri but wanted to show you ladies too....mostly because I'm so excited I could burst :haha:



We had out first scan today. To start with baby has their back to us but then did a funny Diversity-style back flip and turned around. It was very funny and cute :haha: Baby is exactly on target growth-wise and I got my EDD exactly right so still due 9th Oct. Could not be happier right now :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey all,

I know what you mean about being scared for the scan, had mine today at 11+6 and they measured me at 12+4, I actually started crying when she said all was fine, it's just such a relief. Really hope yours all go well girls, will be keeping everything crossed for you all.

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Alandsa

hi everyone! im loving all the talk of 12 week scans! i cant believe you are all at that stage already - it just goes so quick (in some ways, then i know in other ways it feels it doesnt)

are you all going to share your news after the 12 week (or so) scan?

I had a bit of a scare at the weekend with some bleeding (which was at 5+3w) and panicking thinking that it was all going to go wrong like it did with my little pumpkin - but after a scan they told me that little flump is safe and well and we saw the little flickering heartbeat :D yey!! i have a little scan piccie but its tiny lol


----------



## PG5K

So glad to hear the happy scan stories!
Maisie - sounds like you're going to have a little dancer! :happydance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

lets all stay positive for each other! 

i know we are all going to go in there holding our breath! but positive thoughts girls.

:baby:

:thumbup:


----------



## Shineystar

Mrs.B. said:


> Oh no all the nasty 12 week stories :cry:
> 1 week til my scan, Next tuesday, will be 13+3 with current dates.
> 
> I too am really breathless!!

I finally have a scan date, same as you mrs B, ill be 13+2 then :) excited/nervous. wanted it this week as i have a hen party this weekend and didnt want to hide any longer!

the bump is coming along, even when i try to suck it in it doesnt budge much, which is weird, its how i look when im super bloated but just dont feel the same way! got some mat jeans/dresses/shorts this weekend so think I should be sorted now for a good while. My regular clothes are so not comfortable compared to mat stuff!

im off to sit outside for a wee while in the sunshine while it lasts :)

hope everyone is well xxoxoxoxo


----------



## leoniebabey

glad to hear positive scan stories i have mine tomorrow at 12 ! i'll be 13 weeks


----------



## Remlap

No, didn't expect but happy!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi girls. Loving hearing all the positive scans cos im freaking out! Im just so scared of a mmc. To top it all off ive not been able to find bubs on my doppler these past two days, even tho i found it earlier in the week.
My scan is on thursday and im really worried. No reason to think anything wrong but cant help it:nope:
Would feel better if i could find hb. 
X


----------



## maisie78

Mrs Mc I'm sure everything is fine. I have read that doppler can be a bit hit and miss when the baby is still as small as ours are so please try not to worry, though I know this is easier said than done :hugs:


----------



## mommy0629

Hi ladies, I'm due October 20th so came to join in :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

mommy0629 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm due October 20th so came to join in :)

Welcome :)


----------



## PG5K

I've just put a 'watch' on some maternity clothes bundles :happydance: 
I really need some jeans at the moment, I think I'm going to just buy some cheap ones in the next size up.


----------



## JAubrey

Today has been a wonderful day! First I got to sit in on my brother and g/f's ultrasound to find out that I am having a niece!! Then went to my 12 week appointment and got to hear the heartrate, it was a rate of 166!! He said that the baby is already very active!!


----------



## leoniebabey

*yawn* i am going to have to go to bed. will update on how the scan goes tomorrow


----------



## Alandsa

PG5K said:


> I've just put a 'watch' on some maternity clothes bundles :happydance:
> I really need some jeans at the moment, I think I'm going to just buy some cheap ones in the next size up.

I found some good ones in Dorothy Perkins. The skinny jeans in a size up are really comfy and only £25 but because they are skinny jeans they actually are smaller everywhere else so fit like the size smaller with extra room just round the tummy :)


----------



## Miss Broody

My job for this evening is to go through my wardrobe and sort my stuff into those things I can get away with wearing for a while longer/ the pregnancy and those that no longer fit at all!!

Either baby has had a serious growth spurt in the last few days or my uterus has risen up, I am suddenly frigging huge!!! And it seems too early to me for a first baby!! Is anyone else suprised by their size?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I have felt big for the past few days too. I got really bloated at 8 weeks but then went down after about a week. It's come back now and it's defo baby bump as I can feel the top of my uterus above my pelvis. I think I might be a little further on than my dates. Got my dating scan tomorrow so we'll soon find out! I've been able to hear the heartbeat on a Doppler since 9 weeks too (without having to dig around)

X


----------



## PG5K

I've really struggled getting into my jeans and trousers just the last couple of days. I can't see any bump yet which I was hoping I might be starting to get. 
I think I'm bloated and a bit tubby now. 

When do you normally get a bump with your first? Or is it different for everyone?

Alandsa - I'll have to have a nosey in Dorothy Perkins. I always forget we have one of them in town.


----------



## Erised

It's different for everyone, with my first I started showing around 20 weeks and only ever so slightly. With this pregnancy the bloat has made me look several months gone right from the second I found out (well, a few days after).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

For my first I showed a little at 3 1/2 to 4 months but it really started at 4 1/2. Now I am just starting to show a tiny bit but have been bloated for a month.


----------



## leoniebabey

Scan went brilliantly today!! Everything looks perfect and bubs was even sucking it's thumb! Pretty amazing here's the pic. And a close up where you can see the outline of a hand we saw it clearer on the screen when she pressed down though
 



Attached Files:







13%20w.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14









13%20wk.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs.B.

Loving all the scan pics! 1 week, 1 Week, 1 WEEK!! :happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

Awwww what a lovely pic!! How cute that he or she was sucking their thumb - Awww that must have been lovely too see!! I'm so pleased for you :)


----------



## Erised

Aww, lovely scan photos! Sounds like your little one was playing along nicely, isn't it amazing to have a little peak into what is going on in your belly? 

Is anyone else getting really curious as to whether they're carrying a boy or a girl? I soooo want to know, to start being able to refer to the baby as 'him' or 'her' and feel more connected.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Erised said:


> Aww, lovely scan photos! Sounds like your little one was playing along nicely, isn't it amazing to have a little peak into what is going on in your belly?
> 
> Is anyone else getting really curious as to whether they're carrying a boy or a girl? I soooo want to know, to start being able to refer to the baby as 'him' or 'her' and feel more connected.

Me too! I keep having dreams about having a little girl & although I have a feeling it's a boy I just can't picture us with a boy- not sure why! I think it's because we already have our girls name picked out so I feel like she could really exist whereas we can't think of a boys name so it doesn't seem so real!!

Lovely to see scan pics- a week to go for me too & can't wait. 12 weeks tomorrow too!

I've put on weight through eating lots & it's gone straight to my belly so look fat :( but no sign of baby bump! :( dh & others keep referring to my "bump" & I'm like "that's no baby it's just my greedy fat belly!" lol can't wait till there's actually a bump so I don't just feel fat! I've been wearing a size or two up for the last 2-3 weeks because pressure on my tummy makes me sick, but rapidly running out of options (from my mother's wardrobe! Thank god for stylish mothers! Lol)

Oh and also the boobs- none of my work dresses or going out dresses/tops do up over my boobs any more! 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am, Even to the point I was researching gender predictor tests yesterday :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm dying to know just 7 more weeks! 3 days before LO's bday so hoping i can keep myself busy with bday preparations untill then. I keep looking at the gender specific clothing and just can't wait to buy something pink/blue!


----------



## princess_1991

Erised I am! Originally I said I didn't wanna know the sex at all but now curiosity is getting the better of me and were considering having a 3D gender scan at 16 weeks done (wierd that in 4 weeks I could know who's in there :shock:)
I've been referring to him as a him since my first scan at 7 weeks (just a gut feeling) although Chinese gender prediction reckons it's a girl :shrug:

2 days till my scan :happydance:


----------



## Miss Broody

5_Year_Plan said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Aww, lovely scan photos! Sounds like your little one was playing along nicely, isn't it amazing to have a little peak into what is going on in your belly?
> 
> Is anyone else getting really curious as to whether they're carrying a boy or a girl? I soooo want to know, to start being able to refer to the baby as 'him' or 'her' and feel more connected.
> 
> Me too! I keep having dreams about having a little girl & although I have a feeling it's a boy I just can't picture us with a boy- not sure why! I think it's because we already have our girls name picked out so I feel like she could really exist whereas we can't think of a boys name so it doesn't seem so real!!
> 
> Lovely to see scan pics- a week to go for me too & can't wait. 12 weeks tomorrow too!
> 
> I've put on weight through eating lots & it's gone straight to my belly so look fat :( but no sign of baby bump! :( dh & others keep referring to my "bump" & I'm like "that's no baby it's just my greedy fat belly!" lol can't wait till there's actually a bump so I don't just feel fat! I've been wearing a size or two up for the last 2-3 weeks because pressure on my tummy makes me sick, but rapidly running out of options (from my mother's wardrobe! Thank god for stylish mothers! Lol)
> 
> Oh and also the boobs- none of my work dresses or going out dresses/tops do up over my boobs any more!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Hehehe i think a lot of my "bump" is probably just fat too as i have been eating loads!!!! But as its in the right place i am going with it!!  x


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Girls :hi:


I'm not quite sure how to upload a picture so I've put my scan picture as my avatar... can't believe how clear it was :yipee:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

lovely scan


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Loving all your scan pics :) we've got ours tomorrow. One more sleep til we see our bubs for the first time!!!!!

X


----------



## PG5K

Wow. Leonie and Lisa, your scan pictures are wonderful!
I trying to keep calm about mine on Friday and have been looking through the Mothercare catalogue to make me happy. :haha:

I'm dying to know what gender ours is to. I really would like a scan at 16 weeks but we have a week holiday to Norfolk when I'll be 16 weeks so when we're back then its only 4 weeks till the 20 week scan so I'll just have to be patient. 
We are also going to get the spare room turned into a nursery so that will keep us occupied along with the holiday and Easter coming up.
Phew, when we get to 20 weeks we'll be half way through! 

I keep imagining naming a boy but taking a baby girl to the seaside. 
Ive done all the gender predictions and I'm definitely having a boy.....

....or girl. :haha: :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

Hi Ladies,

Loving all the scans! I'm jealous at how good yours came out.. 
I also had my scan yesterday everything went great except baby wouldn't stay still. I keep calling it a him.. I don't know why.. but yesterday he looked like a boy and he was moving around so much i kept saying "Look at him move"!
They said probably the hiccups it was the cutest thing ever. 

here's a video i posted for my friends.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfgRYVDSGA


looks like alien baby!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love it 




Lucky7s said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Loving all the scans! I'm jealous at how good yours came out..
> I also had my scan yesterday everything went great except baby wouldn't stay still. I keep calling it a him.. I don't know why.. but yesterday he looked like a boy and he was moving around so much i kept saying "Look at him move"!
> They said probably the hiccups it was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> here's a video i posted for my friends.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfgRYVDSGA
> 
> 
> looks like alien baby!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congrats on the scans!:flower:
Finally after 2 days looking managed to find bubs on doppler, literally took 10 seconds:haha: really excited about my scan on thursday now. Bubs got their first telling off for being a monkey and hiding from mummy and worrying her:winkwink: i would have put them on the naughty step, but i couldnt be bothered to sit there!:haha:


----------



## mamadreams

Lucky7s said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Loving all the scans! I'm jealous at how good yours came out..
> I also had my scan yesterday everything went great except baby wouldn't stay still. I keep calling it a him.. I don't know why.. but yesterday he looked like a boy and he was moving around so much i kept saying "Look at him move"!
> They said probably the hiccups it was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> here's a video i posted for my friends.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfgRYVDSGA
> 
> 
> looks like alien baby!



How did you do that?? That's an amazing idea!


----------



## 3outnumbered

scan first thing in the morning, getting excited now!!!

the scans look great ladies!!!

:happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

3 outnumber mines tomorrow too, I'm so nervous!!
Hoping everything will be fine tho, we said we would wait until after scan to tell everyone, I wish I could put a gag on DH, he keeps telling god and his dog!


----------



## 3outnumbered

princess_1991 said:


> 3 outnumber mines tomorrow too, I'm so nervous!!
> Hoping everything will be fine tho, we said we would wait until after scan to tell everyone, I wish I could put a gag on DH, he keeps telling god and his dog!

my hubby kept telling people too, worst kept secret ever.

tomorrow will be fine.

xx


----------



## PG5K

Good luck with your scans, I'm looking forward to seeing them. :)


----------



## PG5K

Ooo... Im a peach :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Have you tried to measure out a plum / peach with your hands? How big is that!! Can't wait for my little one to be that size =D

I've felt terrible for days, sick 24/7, exhausted and have been sleeping like crap. 
Had the worst night sleep so far last night, yet somehow I've got sooooo much energy today. I've not felt sick yet either!! 

Today I've:

Done a load of washing
Put the washing out to dry in the garden
Put 2 planters up in the garden (I used screws! go me!)
Potted / Planted the strawberry seeds & parsley seeds
Did all the dishes
Made lunch for the little miss (and forgot to have some myself)
Scrubbed the bathroom clean
Cleaned the hallway
Vacuumed, scrubbed and tidied the living room
Vacuumed the stairs
Vacuumed and mopped the kitchen
Put the miss down for a nap
Fluffed up all the pillows on the sofa and cleaned them

I've just sat down to have some lunch, bit late but better than never. I think I might even manage some dinner tonight if this continues, first time in well over a week. I'm rather pleased with how I'm feeling today! It's amazing, better than 'normal' =D 

Midwife is coming over in an hour to take my bloods and discuss when to go for my 12 week scan. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I spent this morning vacuuming, cleaning the kitchen and bathroom, did loads of dishes as I cleaned out all the leftovers from my fridge, made a quiche from scratch (crust too). DSis down for nap now and I'm baking the quiche and laying on the couch. I am still tired easily, us I woke and was pretty nauseated from 3-4:30 last night again. Any good ideas for getting veggies in my suddenly picky son? I've made carrot pineapple while wheat muffins (hit), rice chicken veggie casserole (complete miss), and the veggie and cheese quiche (tbd?).
I go in at 2:15 pm for my scan. It's 11:15 am now, ugh I hate waiting.


----------



## PG5K

Wow, you have been very busy ladies :)

Erised - Im glad your feeling better today, i hope its a turning point and the sickness goes away for you. I was actually looking at a plum in the fruit shop the other day, its pretty big! 

Hopeful - good luck, Im sure it will be a lovely scan. 
I have a recipe for carrot and apricot flapjack, though does have lots of sugar to. 
what about veg lasagne? or ratatoullie (my fave)?


----------



## Erised

Midwife just called, she's in the hospital with one of her ladies who isn't feeling well. She'll come over tomorrow instead. Thankfully it's not until the end of the afternoon, as we've got a zoo day planned! =D


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

hope you are all well.

had a crazy busy day at work (work in a nursery - 12 two - four year olds) madness today. Not sat down all day apart from lunch and now i have a pain in my stomach, not agony just very annoying. I wonder if i overdid it or if i should be concerned? . going for a soak in the bath now to see if it eases... also feeling very sick too... maybe coming down with a bug?

Dawn


----------



## Indi84

Hope the pain goes away soon Dawn, I got that today too, lots of bending and reaching at work and my stomach really ached. Hoping a quite evening will fix it!


----------



## Miss Broody

Woohoo my scan is tommorrow too - so exciting!! x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I had my ultrasound done today.
Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
Two arms, two legs, one head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!

Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:



And this is my bump pic from a week or so ago, really haven't changed much.


----------



## ladybug245

Congrats, hopeful!

Selfish/moody rant to follow: I'm a bundle of nerves because first ultrasound is Friday (is everyone this nervous before their first one???) I'm terrified. It sent me into n awful moody spiral today, because I feel like everyone around me is so wrapped up in THEIR feelings about the pregnancy no one is bothering to help me keep my anxiety down. My sis now knows, and all I hear is every time someone finds out they're pregnant, she lets me know, kind of just to remind me how awful it is for her. And I understand that and am trying to be sympathetic, but I would love to hear something other than what an inconvenience I am to anyone, particularly while feeling so stressed. *deep breath*

Thanks for letting me get that out.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's normal to feel stressed the first time as you really don't know what to expect. Once you see a baby and hear a good heartbeat your fears will melt. Being on these threads this time has increased my worry, my last pregnancy I aren't very worried at all. I think reading how other are so concerned and hearing negative outcomes makes you panic a bit. Look at all the positives, lots of healthy babies and great scans. Can't wait to see yours on Friday!


----------



## mamadreams

Hopeful42nd said:


> So I had my ultrasound done today.
> Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
> Two arms, two legs, one head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!
> 
> Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 364057
> 
> 
> And this is my bump pic from a week or so ago, really haven't changed much.
> 
> View attachment 364061

Congrats Hopeful! I'm glad everything is ok with the baby. I have my scan booked for April 19th - can't wait to finally be able to tell people!


----------



## mamadreams

Hopeful42nd said:


> I spent this morning vacuuming, cleaning the kitchen and bathroom, did loads of dishes as I cleaned out all the leftovers from my fridge, made a quiche from scratch (crust too). DSis down for nap now and I'm baking the quiche and laying on the couch. I am still tired easily, us I woke and was pretty nauseated from 3-4:30 last night again. Any good ideas for getting veggies in my suddenly picky son? I've made carrot pineapple while wheat muffins (hit), rice chicken veggie casserole (complete miss), and the veggie and cheese quiche (tbd?).
> I go in at 2:15 pm for my scan. It's 11:15 am now, ugh I hate waiting.

Juice the veggies with fruit he likes. Blueberries mask the colour and taste of green veggies. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm lucky, he ate the veggie quiche I made without complaint! I'm so happy!


----------



## lillichloe

Anyone else still have moments of is there really a baby in there? I have morning sickness and my tummy is starting to get rounder and we've seen little bean on u/s but it is still feeling very unreal. Not sure why.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just wait till you feel the baby move! It becomes so real then!!! I can't wait for that moment :cloud9:
But yes, today helped but it still feels strange.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Feeling you baby move inside you is an amazing feeling :)


----------



## lillichloe

I cannot wait to feel the baby move <3 so looking forward to that!! I did not enjoy my first pregnancy enough because she was a surprise a d we were so worried about being parents. This time is different its so nice to have done this on purpose. Lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

lillichloe said:


> Anyone else still have moments of is there really a baby in there? I have morning sickness and my tummy is starting to get rounder and we've seen little bean on u/s but it is still feeling very unreal. Not sure why.

It's so surreal!! Sometimes I catch myself wondering if I should be telling people, because maybe I shouldn't since this can't possibly be real! Like what if I make all these announcements and it turns out to be nothing?!?! :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lisa- *pinch* your preggers! Lol. Is this your first?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes!! That obvious, huh?! :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Well girls, yesterday was scan day and.......

.......twins!!!!! 

We are both still in shock. We had joked about having twins but as there's none in the family we never thought it would happen. I couldn't see the screen properly at first. The sonographer told us there was two in there and I thought she was joking - until I managed to see the screen and saw our beautiful babies bouncing around in there!! Oh my god!! Haha.

They have brought my dates forward by 6 days too so I'm now 13 weeks and 1 day. Due 3rd October but they have said I'll not be allowed to go past 38 weeks, so they'll be september babies. I honestly can't believe it!


Hubby's face was a picture throughout the whole scan! I couldn't stop crying. I thought I was going to hyperventilate! The lady said our twins look healthy and are good sizes too. I'm so happy right now, but so scared! 

We are now having to think of twin travel systems, more nursery furniture, etc. Luckily we've just bought a bigger family car with enough room for two car seats.

Oh yeah - they've said they are non identical which is the safest type of twins to have in terms of complications. I'm supposed to be bridesmaid at the end of July! I'll be 31 weeks with 2 babies - dear god!!! Haha

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations babybump!! Were you on Clomid or anything? How lovely! Xx


----------



## leia37

congratulations babybump, completely mindblowing :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks girls - nope, it was a natural conception! I was worried I wasn't ovulating at all after being on the pill for 14 years. Never in this world did I think id ovulate twice in one month! My hubby's spermies would have had a field day! Haha

X


----------



## princess_1991

Babybump congratulations on twinnies!!

Lisa I've seen my pumpkin twice already and it still doesn't seem real!!

Well ladies today's the day! Weve got our scan and I'm sooooo nervous!! Wish me luck!


----------



## PG5K

Aww.... twins! :happydance: Id have loved twins but I'm still over the moon with 1 healthy baby.

I'm nervous about my scan but my worries have been put on the back burner as our friends baby was born yesterday but it didn't go well and their baby might be ill. I've spent the day thinking of them as we haven't had any update from them. I'm just wishing them well and sending my love because our partners are best friends so our kids will grow up together. :(


----------



## Quartz

babybumphope congrats on the twins!

Princess1991 and PG5K good luck with the scan - and PG5k sorry about your friend I hope it all goes well.

Had my scan today and all went well - its such a relief to see them there - I admit I did not have the worries of not having a baby there that I did the first time (Lisa that is very normal) until this morning when I started panicking but it all went fine (and quite quickly scan appt was at 10 and out by 10:25


----------



## 3outnumbered

had my scan this morning ladies, all is well, baby wriggling like a mad thing, got a great picture of bubs with long leg and foot, i will try to upload later.

scan has put me four days ahead so new due date is 1st October 2012.

very happy bunny, two of my kiddies came in as well, which was nice.

well chuffed.


:cloud9:

Babybumphope really pleased for you. xx


----------



## Jocr

babybumphope - Brilliant news :happydance:What a lovely surprise :thumbup:

Great scan pics ladies. We have our scan tomorrow afternoon.:happydance:

AFM - feeling a bit poorly at work. Feel like I have a funny tummy and feel sick and it feels different to the normal pregnancy sick feeling. All weak and feeble like.
Might go home if im not feeling better in an hour.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad everyones scans are going well!


----------



## 3outnumbered

its the long leg and big foot that makes it a Richardson.


all my kiddies were long.
 



Attached Files:







baby no 4 13 +4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babybumphope- congrats on the twins, fraternal too, they'll each have their own little personalities. Will you find out their genders if possible next scan?

Lisa- haha, not that obvious, though I did feel a lot like that first time around, this time it's still there, but I know how it goes, so it's a bit different. The first time experiences are just the best! Enjoy!


----------



## lilosmom

Congrats on the scans ladies - so nice to hear everyone is doing well and twins to boot! Wow and yikes at the same time! Can't wait to see all those photos uploaded soon. Good luck to the ladies still yet to have their scans. Hoping all is as it should be and the nerves fade into a mushy ball of complete and utter love for those little pumpkins!


----------



## annabelle29

BabyBumpHope said:


> Well girls, yesterday was scan day and.......
> 
> .......twins!!!!!
> 
> We are both still in shock. We had joked about having twins but as there's none in the family we never thought it would happen. I couldn't see the screen properly at first. The sonographer told us there was two in there and I thought she was joking - until I managed to see the screen and saw our beautiful babies bouncing around in there!! Oh my god!! Haha.
> 
> They have brought my dates forward by 6 days too so I'm now 13 weeks and 1 day. Due 3rd October but they have said I'll not be allowed to go past 38 weeks, so they'll be september babies. I honestly can't believe it!
> 
> 
> Hubby's face was a picture throughout the whole scan! I couldn't stop crying. I thought I was going to hyperventilate! The lady said our twins look healthy and are good sizes too. I'm so happy right now, but so scared!
> 
> We are now having to think of twin travel systems, more nursery furniture, etc. Luckily we've just bought a bigger family car with enough room for two car seats.
> 
> Oh yeah - they've said they are non identical which is the safest type of twins to have in terms of complications. I'm supposed to be bridesmaid at the end of July! I'll be 31 weeks with 2 babies - dear god!!! Haha
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok
> 
> X

Congrats!!! Wow, that's quite the surprise. I couldn't imagine. :thumbup:


----------



## Shineystar

BabyBumpHope said:
 

> Well girls, yesterday was scan day and.......
> 
> .......twins!!!!!
> 
> We are both still in shock. We had joked about having twins but as there's none in the family we never thought it would happen. I couldn't see the screen properly at first. The sonographer told us there was two in there and I thought she was joking - until I managed to see the screen and saw our beautiful babies bouncing around in there!! Oh my god!! Haha.
> 
> They have brought my dates forward by 6 days too so I'm now 13 weeks and 1 day. Due 3rd October but they have said I'll not be allowed to go past 38 weeks, so they'll be september babies. I honestly can't believe it!
> 
> 
> Hubby's face was a picture throughout the whole scan! I couldn't stop crying. I thought I was going to hyperventilate! The lady said our twins look healthy and are good sizes too. I'm so happy right now, but so scared!
> 
> We are now having to think of twin travel systems, more nursery furniture, etc. Luckily we've just bought a bigger family car with enough room for two car seats.
> 
> Oh yeah - they've said they are non identical which is the safest type of twins to have in terms of complications. I'm supposed to be bridesmaid at the end of July! I'll be 31 weeks with 2 babies - dear god!!! Haha
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok
> 
> X

another friend of mine had a scan yesterday and is also with twins! so chuffed for them! its the second announcement of twins in a week!

My scan is tuesday and im actually 2 days ahead of my friend so will wait and see what occurs, im convinced there will be nothing there! despite a little nasuea i hardly feel preggers, and due to all the twin excitment Im a bit gutted theres gonna be hardly any fuss for ours :( yes im soundling like a brat but just have to let it out! 

Congratulations to all with their happy babies and scans this week :happydance:

Im off to a hen weekend, and while im past 12 wks im going to have to keep quiet until tuesday. Its going to be so hard!! (still worried about MMC for some reason!)


----------



## lillichloe

Babybump- twins! Eeeeeek !!! So exciting


----------



## ladybug245

Twins! Congrats, babybump! 

Lisa, I have those moments, too! It's also my first. 

Good luck, princess! My first scan is tomorrow- I'm super nervous, too!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats and good luck ;)


----------



## Erised

OOhhh, twins!! Congrats! Have to admit I'm more than slightly jealous, I'd love twins. Very happy with my single kiddy though =)

It's odd hearing & seeing all of you ladies have your scans. I got my date for mine today, it's on the 24th of April when I'm 13 weeks.


----------



## leoniebabey

wow twins how exciting! 
congrats to all who have had scans.


----------



## princess_1991

had my scan today ladies!

all is well :cloud9:

weve been moved forward again so were now 13 weeks with a due date of 4th october :thumbup:

it was so lovely to see him bouncing about :cloud9:

here he is:





the little white blob by his head is his hand, waving at everyone :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww princess - he's so sweet :) I love it when they wave at you. One of our twins was waving at us! The other one got fed up and ended up turning his/her back on us! haha

x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great scan pic princess!

How's the kidney infection going?


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats babybump! I've always wanted twins! I've ended up with 2 under 2... With 2 older babes. This is our last, so I am savoring every moment! 

I pulled out my fetal Doppler this afternoon and found bubs HB it was 145, and you could hear mine in the background, :cloud9: I am feeling so in love ATM! 

Great news on all the scans! :hug: all around!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Here are our little babies....

We went to see the consultant today and she has told us to be on standby from 28 weeks incase our little pumpkins decide to come early. Meaning they could be July, August or September babies! They arnt going to let me past 38 weeks so i know they arnt going to be October babies anymore. I hope i can still be part of your group though?? :shrug:

x
 



Attached Files:







twins2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5









twins3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBump! You are more than welcome to stay, everyone here is welcome whether their babies turn out to be october, late sept or early november! As we were originally all thought to be October, were all in this together :winkwink:


----------



## princess_1991

Hopeful - kidney infection has cleared thank god!! :thumbup:

Babybump your twins look so cutee!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

mamadreams said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Loving all the scans! I'm jealous at how good yours came out..
> I also had my scan yesterday everything went great except baby wouldn't stay still. I keep calling it a him.. I don't know why.. but yesterday he looked like a boy and he was moving around so much i kept saying "Look at him move"!
> They said probably the hiccups it was the cutest thing ever.
> 
> here's a video i posted for my friends.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfgRYVDSGA
> 
> 
> looks like alien baby!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do that?? That's an amazing idea!Click to expand...

I used Imovie! sent it out to all my friends! ; )


----------



## Lucky7s

BabyBumpHope said:


> Well girls, yesterday was scan day and.......
> 
> .......twins!!!!!
> 
> We are both still in shock. We had joked about having twins but as there's none in the family we never thought it would happen. I couldn't see the screen properly at first. The sonographer told us there was two in there and I thought she was joking - until I managed to see the screen and saw our beautiful babies bouncing around in there!! Oh my god!! Haha.
> 
> They have brought my dates forward by 6 days too so I'm now 13 weeks and 1 day. Due 3rd October but they have said I'll not be allowed to go past 38 weeks, so they'll be september babies. I honestly can't believe it!
> 
> 
> Hubby's face was a picture throughout the whole scan! I couldn't stop crying. I thought I was going to hyperventilate! The lady said our twins look healthy and are good sizes too. I'm so happy right now, but so scared!
> 
> We are now having to think of twin travel systems, more nursery furniture, etc. Luckily we've just bought a bigger family car with enough room for two car seats.
> 
> Oh yeah - they've said they are non identical which is the safest type of twins to have in terms of complications. I'm supposed to be bridesmaid at the end of July! I'll be 31 weeks with 2 babies - dear god!!! Haha
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok
> 
> X

WOW! Congrats BabyBumpHope! That's amazing.. I love it!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Can't wait till my next scan on monday :) hoping to test out the nub theory ;)


----------



## Lucky7s

is anyone debating to find out sex or not? Everyone is asking me and I'm getting such mixed reviews. I really am so curious but also want to be surprised. Someone told me it's my first baby so i'll be surprised no matter what, which I thought true.. maybe i'll find out and hopefully next baby can be a surprise? I don't know.. so up in the air!


----------



## Mrs.B.

5 sleeps til I get to see my baby for the very first time :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

Lucky7s said:


> is anyone debating to find out sex or not? Everyone is asking me and I'm getting such mixed reviews. I really am so curious but also want to be surprised. Someone told me it's my first baby so i'll be surprised no matter what, which I thought true.. maybe i'll find out and hopefully next baby can be a surprise? I don't know.. so up in the air!

I'm far too impatient i can't not find out! theres no way i could hold out another 27 weeks!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We weren't going to find out when we thought there was just going to be the one in there. Now we've decided that we are going to have to find out! I think it'll be alot harder to prepare for 2 babies of unknown sex. We are gunna be having scans every 4 weeks so it may become obvious anyway. It'll give us an idea if they are non identical too - they've now said 90% chance non identical and 10% chance identical!! 

What we were going to do before we knew it was twins was buy enough unisex outfits for one week then after the baby was born, go shopping for more pink/blue things. That's not gunna be as easy now with two newborns, especially when there's now a higher risk of c section too

X


----------



## Mrs Mc

Its twins!! Identical!
Both healthy and doing well.
In absolute shock, none in the family.
Officially made the 'facebook' announcement!


----------



## leoniebabey

Oh wow! it seems theres been so many twins lately! must be like twinny season lol. Congrats on the twins!


----------



## Lucky7s

wow Mrs. MC that's crazy more twins!! Such great news.. 

I'd want to know as well if I had twins.. 

Leoniebaby - I'm impatient too.. I don't think I can wait!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

After having had one baby, there is no way I'd be packing up to go out shopping with my newborn. Your exhausted, learning, getting aquainted, and really if you want to get out visiting family is a much higher priority. I did go out to get nursing bras, and wow, people just want to touch when they shouldn't, exposing the little one to germs, as well as it was an event just going to the one store. I was happy to find out sex and be prepared so I could enjoy my 'babymoon' with nothing needed urgently. I think if it was a third baby, and I had a boy and girl already, Wth surprise me. For now I continue to find out.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I can't not find out either, I'm not to keen on gender neutral items for the most part. We are paying for a 3/d 4/d scan at 16 weeks so we can know early :) did the same with our son


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> After having had one baby, there is no way I'd be packing up to go out shopping with my newborn. Your exhausted, learning, getting aquainted, and really if you want to get out visiting family is a much higher priority. I did go out to get nursing bras, and wow, people just want to touch when they shouldn't, exposing the little one to germs, as well as it was an event just going to the one store. I was happy to find out sex and be prepared so I could enjoy my 'babymoon' with nothing needed urgently. I think if it was a third baby, and I had a boy and girl already, Wth surprise me. For now I continue to find out.

Omg I know what you mean. I went out and made sure to go shopping for everything we needed, especially food the day I went to be induced (they induced me at night, well planned to anyway but it ended up being 4:00 am as they got busy) That way I could just go home and relax with baby!

And people still come up and touch my son without asking! Sometimes I want to go off on them and tell them its not only rude but awkward to just go up and touch a stranger's baby without asking. (especially with unsanitized hands!) And people need to teach their children the same. They could at least ask first. Luckily no strangers touched my pregnant belly, hopefully this time goes the same way.


----------



## Jaymes

I cannot stand the random belly touches!!! I bought a carseat cover (neutral) for dd, I'll use it for the next one. It completely covers th seat in mesh so it's obvious it's a no touching zone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good idea with the mesh cover. Now all you need is a t shirt saying 'no touch zone ' on your belly, lol


----------



## leoniebabey

new look do a good 'hands off the bump' t-shirt


----------



## princess_1991

I'll be getting a hands off the bump tshirt but do people really come up and touch your kids!! :shock: 
PeoPle will be getting a thump off me if they try that!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I saw a maternity shirt once that said "if you didn't put it there, don't touch it"


----------



## SJDsMommy

princess_1991 said:


> I'll be getting a hands off the bump tshirt but do people really come up and touch your kids!! :shock:
> PeoPle will be getting a thump off me if they try that!!


Yep..people like to come up and touch my son's head and comment on his hair, they like to grab his hand and say "oh arent you precious" we cant go anywhere without someone commenting on how cute he is lol I dont mind that part..but yes people do come up and randomly touch him quite often


----------



## mamadreams

Wow! All these twin annoouncements! Amazing and scary at the same time - thrilled for everyone who has seen their little pumpkins recently with the 12 week scan. I have my 12 week in 3 weeksbut as I had an early scan, I know there is just one pumpkin in there!

I have been going back and forth about finding out the sex too. I think though that I will find out because as a single mama (by choice) I want to be as prepared as possible and while I do hope to get out once the baby is born, I also know I will be exhausted and want to make things as easy as possible for myself - especially at the beginning in what I have dubbed - my zombie weeks!


----------



## Lucky7s

Ugh.. as a first timer I'm not looking forward to "Strangers" touching my belly.. nor my baby.. I'll possibly flip,that's just weird!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

My family was all about touching my bump, but I didn't mind cause they're family. But yeah strangers touching the bump/baby...no. I have to hold back going off on them..they mean well amd its usually older ladies.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Been feeling little flutters all day :) cant beleive I can feel it already. Anyone else feeling any movement?


----------



## Lucky7s

I've been wondering if those flutters are the baby or just things moving around. But yes sometimes I feel flutters.. seeing as baby moved a lot during last ultra sound I'm assuming it's baby.


----------



## lillichloe

Lucky7s said:


> is anyone debating to find out sex or not? Everyone is asking me and I'm getting such mixed reviews. I really am so curious but also want to be surprised. Someone told me it's my first baby so i'll be surprised no matter what, which I thought true.. maybe i'll find out and hopefully next baby can be a surprise? I don't know.. so up in the air!

The way I see it is, it is a surprise at the ultra sound or a surprise in the delivery room soooooo I pick ultra sound so I can buy gender specific items. I'm not a huge fan of the creams, greens, and yellows. I'd rather have pinks and blues. But either way it is exciting :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

SJDsMommy said:


> My family was all about touching my bump, but I didn't mind cause they're family. But yeah strangers touching the bump/baby...no. I have to hold back going off on them..they mean well amd its usually older ladies.

When I was pregnant with my daughter strangers touched my belly all the time seemed like every where I went. I'm short and short waisted so no where but out for baby to go. I guess I must have gained my own magnetic pull lol


----------



## lillichloe

I've felt a few flutters since yesterday. I bet its just gas though cause I'm quite bloated and I think it is most likely too early for me still. oh man, I can't wait to start feeling the baby!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah im short too or "fun sized" as my hubby puts it lol. You're actually only 3 days behind me so who knows, it could be baby :) I hear you're likely to feel it earlier if you've had a previous pregnancy. I've been feeling flutters for a while now but especially so today


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too though I felt movement at 11 weeks something. But just don't know as loads of people say no way too early :shrug:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

we are going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan (if baby obliges LOL), that way we can get pink or blue. we are doing the nursery neutral colours but i would like to be able to add pink or blue images in time for the baby's arrival. 
I have not felt any flutters yet, but realise it is early..... i am also a larger lady so wonder if that may be why.
can't wait for my scan on tuesday


----------



## PG5K

I thought that i felt a few flutters the other day but because it is my first i am not sure what i am feeling. I am hoping it is because i have my scan in 5 hours and am tired because i didnt sleep well last night.
I am also quite small (or travel sized :haha:) 

So pleased about all of the scans that have gone well. 

We had some awful news about my friends baby so I am feeling in a daze today, last night nothing felt real at all.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah sorry you had some awful news about a friends baby. I really hope all goes well with you scan today xxxx





PG5K said:


> I thought that i felt a few flutters the other day but because it is my first i am not sure what i am feeling. I am hoping it is because i have my scan in 5 hours and am tired because i didnt sleep well last night.
> I am also quite small (or travel sized :haha:)
> 
> So pleased about all of the scans that have gone well.
> 
> We had some awful news about my friends baby so I am feeling in a daze today, last night nothing felt real at all.


----------



## Indi84

Just back from my scan, all is well :) still got to wait for blood test results as I had the NT testing done, but the NT score was fine. It was dancing all over the place :D :happydance:

Sorry to hear about your friends baby :(


----------



## Jocr

Mrs Mc said:


> Its twins!! Identical!
> Both healthy and doing well.
> In absolute shock, none in the family.
> Officially made the 'facebook' announcement!

Waa hoo brilliant news!:happydance:



Lucky7s said:


> is anyone debating to find out sex or not? Everyone is asking me and I'm getting such mixed reviews. I really am so curious but also want to be surprised. Someone told me it's my first baby so i'll be surprised no matter what, which I thought true.. maybe i'll find out and hopefully next baby can be a surprise? I don't know.. so up in the air!

We are defo going to find out - far to impatient to wait and I feel I will bond better knowing what it is and not having to call baby it!!:haha:



SJDsMommy said:


> I saw a maternity shirt once that said "if you didn't put it there, don't touch it"

Love that idea - I will look for a tshirt that says that.



Lucky7s said:


> Ugh.. as a first timer I'm not looking forward to "Strangers" touching my belly.. nor my baby.. I'll possibly flip,that's just weird!!

Maybe what we should do is have like a net area over pram to keep gearmy hands off our babies.

AFM - have my scan at 3.40 - not sure to have a wee now and fill up on water or try and hold everything in since 12 noon??? NHS are uite often not on time so may go in a mo, dont want to wee myself in the waiting room :blush:
Been feeling really quite nauseus in the afternoon and evening still.

Really angry with myself as I stupidly had a mc Donalds milk shake (hardly ever have them normally) and half way through I realised that I shouldnt of had it as made with soft Mr Whippy type ice cream and there is a Listeria risk associated with the machines they use! I was in a bit of a state worrying about it and googling it and symptoms last night. Not a lot I can do now apart from hope that Mc D's have been cleaning properly.
Anyone else done this?


----------



## princess_1991

Jo maccys milkshakes are fine to have, it's not made with whippy ice cream :thumbup:


----------



## lilosmom

Fantastic news Mrs. Mc - TWINS! :twingirls: and identical too, yikes! :twinboys: I hope you have lots of family/friends around that will be able to help in the first few weeks as you get your "sea legs" so to speak.


----------



## princess_1991

We've made the Facebook announcement :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lots of people doing Facebook announcements. I'm waiting till Sunday night for that I think. Since we still haven't told all the extended family.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> I too though I felt movement at 11 weeks something. But just don't know as loads of people say no way too early :shrug:


For some people it is too early, only you can make that decision. I know the difference between baby and gas so I know what I am feeling is little baby movements. It is definitely possible, though many will say otherwise.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jocr said:


> AFM - have my scan at 3.40 - not sure to have a wee now and fill up on water or try and hold everything in since 12 noon??? NHS are uite often not on time so may go in a mo, dont want to wee myself in the waiting room :blush:
> Been feeling really quite nauseus in the afternoon and evening still.
> 
> Really angry with myself as I stupidly had a mc Donalds milk shake (hardly ever have them normally) and half way through I realised that I shouldnt of had it as made with soft Mr Whippy type ice cream and there is a Listeria risk associated with the machines they use! I was in a bit of a state worrying about it and googling it and symptoms last night. Not a lot I can do now apart from hope that Mc D's have been cleaning properly.
> Anyone else done this?

My drs office says for ultrasounds to drink 32 ounces of water an hour before your appointment and hold it.


----------



## PG5K

Had our scan and everything is perfect.
Our NT is fine, just have to wait for bloods :happydance:

She wiggled my stomach as it was relaxing and it wasn't happy about being jiggled. Lol.
At one point it turned and looked straight at us, which was weird.
My mom is so chuffed and was given her own picture.


----------



## MiracleInNov

I'm due on October 28th!


----------



## AshleyLK

MiracleInNov said:


> I'm due on October 28th!

Congrats! That's my birthday, Scorpio baby!:thumbup:


----------



## lazybum09

PG5K said:


> Had our scan and everything is perfect.
> Our NT is fine, just have to wait for bloods :happydance:
> 
> She wiggled my stomach as it was relaxing and it wasn't happy about being jiggled. Lol.
> At one point it turned and looked straight at us, which was weird.
> My mom is so chuffed and was given her own picture.



brilliant news x


----------



## MiracleInNov

AshleyLK said:


> MiracleInNov said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on October 28th!
> 
> Congrats! That's my birthday, Scorpio baby!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh really? That's cool! :thumbup: Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats MiracleinNOV! 
PGK5 - ours looked straight at us too! It was so cute.. congrats!

Last night and this morning at 5am I had more movement.. weird cramping.. I think my stomach is growing or it was gas or something. I couldn't go back to sleep for an hour. I also have had extra queasiness...I have to eat bread or crackers or something to make my stomach settle. ugh..


----------



## ladybug245

Hi all! Had my scan this morning! Everything looks great! Official due date is October 26!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anyone else's uterus moved up? I just got out of the tub and noticed I have a small bump and it's hard, not bloat anymore!


----------



## ladybug245

also- there are some bright spots that look like...dust...floating around inside my uterus near the baby but not...on the baby...what are those? Any clues?


----------



## MiracleInNov

Hopeful42nd said:


> Anyone else's uterus moved up? I just got out of the tub and noticed I have a small bump and it's hard, not bloat anymore!

Me >.< mine's a bit bigger than small though :blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Miracleinnov- teehee :)

Get to go for a nice grown up dinner at a fancy restaurant tonight. Sooooo looking forward to it! Now the trick is to feed my son and get dolled up at the same time! :wacko:


----------



## PG5K

lazybum09 said:


> brilliant news x

wow, you're a lemon now. That's brilliant :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Aww just listened to pumpkins heartbeat for the first time on the Doppler :cloud9:
Found it pretty much straight away! 
The dopplers got 2 headphone holes so DH was listening too, was proper magical :cloud9:


----------



## Miss Broody

Congratulations everyone on the healthy scan and especially to the lucky ladies carrying twins, how exciting!!

We had our scan Thursday and i've been so busy i havent had a chance to come on!! Great scan, EDD still 12 October and baby was wriggling around, waving and kicking. My DH was on the verge of tears again, apparently the movement made it real and he didnt realise baby was already moving around - bless!!! 

I am definately getting a bump now! Feels a bit like all my organs have been reorganised!!! Glad i seem to be able to eat much better now so bubs is getting nutrients!! 

I wil def be finding out the sex, i think its lovely to wait to the day but i am too impatient and also not a green and yellow fan!! 

Good luck everyone who still has their scans to go!! xx


----------



## princess_1991

I agree miss broody I'm not a big fan of greens and yellow either, I don't mind whites and browns but there's only so far you can go with that :haha:


----------



## PG5K

I've been trying to get my dh to talk about names today and its so difficult to get him to give me any sensible answer! I said he's got till our 20 week scan to think of a few sensible names as I'm sure we'll need the rest of the pregnancy to agree on one :dohh:

Have any of you managed to talk about names yet?


----------



## MiracleInNov

PG5K said:


> I've been trying to get my dh to talk about names today and its so difficult to get him to give me any sensible answer! I said he's got till our 20 week scan to think of a few sensible names as I'm sure we'll need the rest of the pregnancy to agree on one :dohh:
> 
> Have any of you managed to talk about names yet?

Hehe aww yeah sometimes you have to snap your fingers in his face and go "hey, participate." at least that's what I did lol :thumbup: and yeah I think we're pretty certain on one name if it's a boy, but I'm still having some trouble with girl names :growlmad: but I think I've started to narrow the list down


----------



## leoniebabey

woke up feeling awful today :( been sick every half hour since i got up.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Woke up exhausted cause I was up later than usual last night. Going to nap now, hope I feel better.


----------



## lillichloe

PG5K said:


> I've been trying to get my dh to talk about names today and its so difficult to get him to give me any sensible answer! I said he's got till our 20 week scan to think of a few sensible names as I'm sure we'll need the rest of the pregnancy to agree on one :dohh:
> 
> Have any of you managed to talk about names yet?

This baby will be Merton Blake if it's a boy we'll call him Blake (Merton is my husbands nam and his uncle's and his grandfather's) if it's a girl it will be Virginia Rose we'll probably call her Ginny. ( Virginia is both of our grandmothers' names )


----------



## PG5K

They are nice and unusual names :happydance:

I really like Vincent for a boy and Sofia for a girl but the only name my husband keeps saying is he wants our kid to be called Yoda. Grr.
I am hoping its a girl now as he said he likes a couple of my girls names but none of my boys names. The problem is I have a strong feeling its a boy and keep accidentally referring to the baby as the little man.


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Had our 12 wk scan yesterday which was very quick. She told us we are 13+3 now. So yet again dd changed to 2 October. Considering I had iui and calculate the dd as 10th October. It does make you wonder if this whole babies all grub at the same rate to start with malarkey is avsolutely 100% (well it can't be). I know baby will come when it wants to in October. 
Anyway it was nice to see baby for a minute again. 
Reception told me they will call me up to a week b4 the 20 week scan as they don't have any appointments to give out!!! Our Nhs is poo sometimes. 

Me and hubby had a really bad row earlier and I got super upset and stressed. He's never been that horrible before it shocked me. He's normally very passive. Anyway question is does anyone else get pains (not terrible) in the uterus/ tummy area when you shout or get stressed out? It's happened to me before at work. I feel sick and get pains like period pains. 
I'm surrounded by rescue remedy and have some lavender oil burning now so trying to get my heart rate down. 
So f'ing angry at hubby right now but must let it go as cant be good for baby. 
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> Hi ladies
> Had our 12 wk scan yesterday which was very quick. She told us we are 13+3 now. So yet again dd changed to 2 October. Considering I had iui and calculate the dd as 10th October. It does make you wonder if this whole babies all grub at the same rate to start with malarkey is avsolutely 100% (well it can't be). I know baby will come when it wants to in October.
> Anyway it was nice to see baby for a minute again.
> Reception told me they will call me up to a week b4 the 20 week scan as they don't have any appointments to give out!!! Our Nhs is poo sometimes.
> 
> Me and hubby had a really bad row earlier and I got super upset and stressed. He's never been that horrible before it shocked me. He's normally very passive. Anyway question is does anyone else get pains (not terrible) in the uterus/ tummy area when you shout or get stressed out? It's happened to me before at work. I feel sick and get pains like period pains.
> I'm surrounded by rescue remedy and have some lavender oil burning now so trying to get my heart rate down.
> So f'ing angry at hubby right now but must let it go as cant be good for baby.
> X

Glad all is well, would you like your DD changed to 2nd on the front page? :) x


----------



## ladybug245

We have picked out 2 girl names and 2 boy names, but I think we won't decide for sure until later. We have a strong gut feeling after the scan yesterday that it's a girl, but that's based on nothing but gut. Anyone else have that gut feeling?

Must be something in the water...we got into a row today, too. Things are better now, but I too got a little tummy pang during and got really nervous about it.


----------



## DreamingBaby

PG5K said:


> They are nice and unusual names :happydance:
> 
> I really like Vincent for a boy and Sofia for a girl but the only name my husband keeps saying is he wants our kid to be called Yoda. Grr.
> I am hoping its a girl now as he said he likes a couple of my girls names but none of my boys names. The problem is I have a strong feeling its a boy and keep accidentally referring to the baby as the little man.


PG5K: I originally said Vincent and Sofia as well. We've been calling the baby Vinnie so far as we're so comvinced its a boy. But have changed it to Chelsea Rose if its a girl.

AFM: ive got my scan next Thursday. Really nervous but excited to be near the end of the first trimester. I'll be 12w+4d at the scan. I also get the Thursday off work so that will make it a 5 day Easter long weekend. Cant wait to go away after as the weather will be 30 degrees everyday.


----------



## princess_1991

Lillichloe - we're going for Blake for a boy too and we like lily for a girl :thumbup: 

Been shopping for baby stuff today, just wanted to get a few baby grows etc just to get the ball rolling but other then mothercare etc shops nowadays haven't got a big choice in neutral baby things :dohh:
I can't even look at lemon things at the minute because I just don't see how yellow is gender neutral, I can't picture putting a boy in some of the things I've seen today 

Must be something in the water because I have a really strong feeling it's gunna be a boy too :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i said that with my 1st said anything yellow was forbidden! It's so much more girlie IMO


----------



## Feb4th2011

We have lots of girl names picked, we just don't know the order lol. We would like 2 middle names :flow: As for boy names... Nothing. I don't like any yet... O well we got plenty of time:)
I hope you have all been doing wonderful!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am convinced it is a girl but clearly i could be wrong. For a girl we are thinking Imogen ( shortened to 'immy' as a pet name ( this is the name we both agree on). We like Sophia and Charlotte ( but shortened to Lotty). We also like Eve. I am struggling majorly with boys names, we like Adam, Kaleb, Matthew ( but i don't like it shortened to Matt), Luke.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just have lists of names at the minute don't think we'll get then down to less any time soon. Some of the girls ones are Ellie Mai, Rhiannon, Alyssa, Arianna. Boys we have Tyler James, Riley Thomas and Dylan Michael. But I'm still thinking on more boys names as they are becoming a bit too popular for my liking xx


----------



## Mrs Mc

We thought we had names sorted but now of course its twins so have to think of another girl and boy! Not that i mind!:happydance:
Because they are identical i have to have scans every 2 weeks starting from 16 weeks so looking forward to seeing by babies again in 3 and ahalf weeks,
My dd had stayed the same at 10th oct but they said they wont let me go that far. Probably only 36 or 37 weeks at most so that'll make it september. But as my dd is still officially october i hope you'll all let me stick around.:winkwink:


----------



## 3outnumbered

had a sickness bug this weekend, whole family has it was aweful!!!

have names picked out Oscar or Charlie if a boy and Emily Rose if its a girl.

have booked private gender scan for 17weeks, they were doing a super deal, where if you book it before 20weeks, they do a 15min 2d scan, then a 5min 3d colour scan of baby for free all for £65.00 was well chuffed and its near my mums house and i can take the kids, hubby and mum. super excited.

drinking ginger beer all i can drink at the moment, rotton sickness bug.


xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs B can i be moved to 1st October please.

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> Mrs B can i be moved to 1st October please.
> 
> xx

Of course, will do it now :) xx


----------



## Jaymes

Mrs.B. said:


> I just have lists of names at the minute don't think we'll get then down to less any time soon. Some of the girls ones are Ellie Mai, Rhiannon, Alyssa, Arianna. Boys we have Tyler James, Riley Thomas and Dylan Michael. But I'm still thinking on more boys names as they are becoming a bit too popular for my liking xx

:flower: My neice is an Ellie Mai! Actually Elodine (EL-OH-DEEN), but we call her Ellie!


----------



## Indi84

I have a strong feeling I'm having a boy too! Though it's so strong, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a girl, just to throw me! If it's a boy we've picked Finlay, and if it's a girl, maybe Megan/Hollie/Abbie (Abilgail) don't know about middle names for girls!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all, been away for ages but caught up again! Scan on Tuesday & it can't come fast enough!!

We will be finding out the sex & have girls names sorted we think, although I think it's a boy & we cannot find a boys name either of us really like- there's a few we would settle for, but nothing really grabs us!

3outnumbered where is that private scan? There's a place near my mum too but I think it's more expensive than that 

Xxx

Edit: actually the gender scan is £60 at my local place & they do a package with a 3d/4d scan for £150 so will see what happens at 20 week scan maybe... Or maybe go for my birthday to find out early..!!


----------



## princess_1991

Outnumbered there's one like that by me (well it's not by me but one I can go too lol)
I think it's called babyvision or babybond or something :haha:


----------



## PG5K

Depending on where you are in the midlands there is one in Stoke that's pretty cheap. It was about an hour drive for me but I'm used to it as I used to live in Stoke.

Hope you start feeling better outnumbered. A sickness bug is always a horrible thing to have :hugs:

I've bought my first thing for baby, its a pack of 7 white baby grows with a different farm animal on them. :happydance: They were a bargain, £7.50 from Asda. I've loved them for a while but I wanted to wait for the scan. 
I always thought yellow was quite a girly colour to but if anyone buys/gives me some then I won't mind as the baby won't be in them too long.
I've just got to try and not buy too much so I'm going to buy some of the essentials each month at pay day.


----------



## Shineystar

Lucky7s said:


> I've been wondering if those flutters are the baby or just things moving around. But yes sometimes I feel flutters.. seeing as baby moved a lot during last ultra sound I'm assuming it's baby.

I was so sure i felt something on friday, it was below my belly button on the right and was like a little vibration. and since i have felt little bits of pressure around that area! I know its early, but have the scan on Tuesday and the thought it is baby is keeping me going, as im convinced ill go and see nothing haha!




Mrs Mc said:


> We thought we had names sorted but now of course its twins so have to think of another girl and boy! Not that i mind!:happydance:
> Because they are identical i have to have scans every 2 weeks starting from 16 weeks so looking forward to seeing by babies again in 3 and ahalf weeks,
> My dd had stayed the same at 10th oct but they said they wont let me go that far. Probably only 36 or 37 weeks at most so that'll make it september. But as my dd is still officially october i hope you'll all let me stick around.:winkwink:

more twins! my friend is having twins and due same day as you :happydance:

Well my nasuea has kicked back up, but maybe im just tired from the weekend. Congrats on all the scans ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Erised

I've always thought of yellow to be a girly colour too, but I absolutely hated the way it looked on Eleanor as a baby. It just didn't suit her what so ever, so I might try it on a boy... possibly. I'm still not keen on her in yellow to be honest, though we do have some yellow dresses. 

I can't wait to start buying baby things again =D


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm approaching 10 weeks and the nausea has subsided quite a bit....has this happened to anyone else? It's kind of making me nervous. My symptoms have been so minimal, I know I'm lucky, but it still worries me. :shrug:


----------



## AshleyLK

I saw a few people mentioning baby buys and I just wanted to chime in! Today I ordered 30 cloth diapers. I plan on cloth diapering once the baby is out of newborn diapers. They are just so much cuter than disposables and of course more environmentally friendly. I also picked up three pairs of crocheted loafers/ Mary Janes.

I joined a co- op and the ladies are getting good prices on stuff due to buying in bulk. I think the cloth diapers are running me less than $4.00 USD which is phenomenal. Its pretty exciting!


----------



## Feb4th2011

AshleyLK said:


> I saw a few people mentioning baby buys and I just wanted to chime in! Today I ordered 30 cloth diapers. I plan on cloth diapering once the baby is out of newborn diapers. They are just so much cuter than disposables and of course more environmentally friendly. I also picked up three pairs of crocheted loafers/ Mary Janes.
> 
> I joined a co- op and the ladies are getting good prices on stuff due to buying in bulk. I think the cloth diapers are running me less than $4.00 USD which is phenomenal. Its pretty exciting!

That's fantastic! We are going to cloth diaper as well! I can't believe your getting them for 4USD.... wow! Here we pay 20.00-30.00 each! 

How did you pick a brand? There are so many different kinds now, i dont even know where to begin...


----------



## PG5K

I said about using cloth nappies but my husband flat out refused and as he is going to be the one at home with the baby he is going to be on nappy duty all day.

I surprised my husband today by showing him the 'baby fund' account I've put aside. It's not a lot but enough for our pram, car seat, cot and a few other baby things. :happydance: 

Lisa - My nausea definitely slowed down by 10 weeks. By then I was only feeling sick when really hungry or tired. I'm still really tired but the new symptom is the round ligament pain! Ouchy.


----------



## AshleyLK

Feb4th2011 said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> I saw a few people mentioning baby buys and I just wanted to chime in! Today I ordered 30 cloth diapers. I plan on cloth diapering once the baby is out of newborn diapers. They are just so much cuter than disposables and of course more environmentally friendly. I also picked up three pairs of crocheted loafers/ Mary Janes.
> 
> I joined a co- op and the ladies are getting good prices on stuff due to buying in bulk. I think the cloth diapers are running me less than $4.00 USD which is phenomenal. Its pretty exciting!
> 
> That's fantastic! We are going to cloth diaper as well! I can't believe your getting them for 4USD.... wow! Here we pay 20.00-30.00 each!
> 
> How did you pick a brand? There are so many different kinds now, i dont even know where to begin...Click to expand...

Someone at my work highly suggested Kawaii baby diapers and after some research I found out that numerous baby diaper brands actually just purchase the diaper from a company called alva baby diapers and have their own labels attached to the diapers so they can can sell them under their own brand! 

Then after some more digging I found a Fb group called "loving Alva baby (diapers) " and this group is associated with a co-op called www.littlemisscrunchy.com. This group of ladies arrange co-ops for anywhere from baby legging,crocheted booties, to ALVA BABY DIAPERS, etc.

So to make a long story short, a co-op just opened today to purchase the diapers. I did a lot of research and people seem to be overwhelming pleased with the quality and price. I decided this is a great way to pursue my plans at cloth diapering. I am so relieved I don't have to pay the 20-30 dollar price tag that is associated with such brands as Bum Genious.


----------



## Jaymes

I LOVE Sunbaby diapers. They're made in china, and I buy them for about $4.50 (USD) each! Super cute girly dipes, but my heavy wetter needs two inserts per diaper, which adds to the price a bit, but not much. Super cute hello kitty prints which is why I bought them the first time!


----------



## AshleyLK

Jaymes said:


> I LOVE Sunbaby diapers. They're made in china, and I buy them for about $4.50 (USD) each! Super cute girly dipes, but my heavy wetter needs two inserts per diaper, which adds to the price a bit, but not much. Super cute hello kitty prints which is why I bought them the first time!

I am not for sure, but I think sun baby may also be manufactured by alva baby diapers. I know kawaii diapers are for sure

Oh yeah I am planning on doing two inserts as well. Seems like the way to go!

Also if you like the sun baby diapers, the alva diapers 4.0 (which have colored snaps so you know where to adjust them) come with double gussets and hip snaps. And they have snaps to keep the liners in place (you have to purchase the cordinating snappable liners.) All the same stuff as the more expensive diapers.


----------



## Jaymes

Nope, Sunbaby is a separate company... Alva baby seems good, and I've heard great things. Never tried them though. Sunbaby prints are all different than all the others!


----------



## AshleyLK

Jaymes said:


> Nope, Sunbaby is a separate company... Alva baby seems good, and I've heard great things. Never tried them though. Sunbaby prints are all different than all the others!

Yeah I Didn't recognize the prints so I wasn't sure.


----------



## ladybug245

Lisa- don't worry too much- I haven't had ANY morning sickness for my whole 10 weeks so far (knock on wood). I've made up for it with wicked insomnia and heartburn that could kill a large buffalo, but I worried a LOT because I haven't been sick. But alas, scan on Friday showed everything going well.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks ladybug! People keep saying, be thankful! Which of course I am, but nervous at the same time. :)

Glad your scan went well. I have an appt Wednesday and I'm hoping the dr will check for the HB but it will still be early. I saw the little bean and HB at 7 weeks but would love a little reassurance!


----------



## ladybug245

I know what you mean! I've thought about renting a doppler, but I'm not sure if it would ease my mind or make me more paranoid. :muaha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

AshleyLK said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> I saw a few people mentioning baby buys and I just wanted to chime in! Today I ordered 30 cloth diapers. I plan on cloth diapering once the baby is out of newborn diapers. They are just so much cuter than disposables and of course more environmentally friendly. I also picked up three pairs of crocheted loafers/ Mary Janes.
> 
> I joined a co- op and the ladies are getting good prices on stuff due to buying in bulk. I think the cloth diapers are running me less than $4.00 USD which is phenomenal. Its pretty exciting!
> 
> That's fantastic! We are going to cloth diaper as well! I can't believe your getting them for 4USD.... wow! Here we pay 20.00-30.00 each!
> 
> How did you pick a brand? There are so many different kinds now, i dont even know where to begin...Click to expand...
> 
> Someone at my work highly suggested Kawaii baby diapers and after some research I found out that numerous baby diaper brands actually just purchase the diaper from a company called alva baby diapers and have their own labels attached to the diapers so they can can sell them under their own brand!
> 
> Then after some more digging I found a Fb group called "loving Alva baby (diapers) " and this group is associated with a co-op called www.littlemisscrunchy.com. This group of ladies arrange co-ops for anywhere from baby legging,crocheted booties, to ALVA BABY DIAPERS, etc.
> 
> So to make a long story short, a co-op just opened today to purchase the diapers. I did a lot of research and people seem to be overwhelming pleased with the quality and price. I decided this is a great way to pursue my plans at cloth diapering. I am so relieved I don't have to pay the 20-30 dollar price tag that is associated with such brands as Bum Genious.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## Erised

At 10 weeks a doppler would probably make you more paranoid (if you're that way inclined, and seeing as it's a worry you have already it probably will). While for some it's possible to pick up a heartbeat that early, for many it isn't as the uterus is still completely inside your pelvis. If you're getting or renting a doppler I wouldn't recommend it before 13 weeks. 

I'm going on to 10 weeks now and I've noticed my nausea is starting to get less, as is my insomnia. It's not gone yet, but I'm managing to eat bits and bobs again now which is a massive improvement. Yay for heading towards second tri! =D


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

My sickness has massively reduced although have other symptoms like bad dreams that started 2 nights ago & achey pains on my pubic bone again like I did at the start which I think must be ligaments. Starting to feel more squiffy/headachey too.

We plan on using cloth nappies too, at least to see how we go with them, & dh is on board- but as someone else said there's so many different options it's hard to know where to start!

I think I'll try & find somewhere to go along & try some before I order many, & get a few different ones because I won't know what works for us until baby is here & I'm doing 20 changes a day!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all, been away for ages but caught up again! Scan on Tuesday & it can't come fast enough!!
> 
> We will be finding out the sex & have girls names sorted we think, although I think it's a boy & we cannot find a boys name either of us really like- there's a few we would settle for, but nothing really grabs us!
> 
> 3outnumbered where is that private scan? There's a place near my mum too but I think it's more expensive than that
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Edit: actually the gender scan is £60 at my local place & they do a package with a 3d/4d scan for £150 so will see what happens at 20 week scan maybe... Or maybe go for my birthday to find out early..!!


Thamesmead, dont know where you are in kent, i am in dartford, so it only takes 20mins from me.

www.apeekabooimaging.co.uk check out gender scan.

hope it helps. dont think they have been going long. but overheard someone talking about them the other day so thought i would google. glad it did.
xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

sickness bug gone now! thank goodness that was horrid.

years of practice has taught me to have a sick bowl in each room on top of wardrobe. :thumbup:

felt fluttering in my tummy last week on left hand side, now i have been pregnant before, i kinda knew that it was baby but the earliest i have ever felt my babies is 16 weeks. so put it out of my mind.

BUT when i went for scan can you guess where they found baby on my left hand side right where i had the fluttering i got to tell you i cried and told her what happened. she said well there you go!! she never said it was too early or foo food it off. 

have not felt it since but then we my mind has not been on pregnancy more clearing up yucky stuff.

:happydance:


----------



## Indi84

I've got a uti so am on antibiotics :( Work said I can have tomorrow off but not wed as we have an extremely busy shift, but to be honest shouldn't I be off more in that case? Last time I did this kind of shift, it was lots of bending, stretching, moving things and standing for hours on end. Do you think I should argue it off or just go in? I'm in a lot of pain when I go to the toilet at the mo and fuzzy from the meds but it might be ok by wed? Just looking for advice really, what would you do?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Indi84 said:


> I've got a uti so am on antibiotics :( Work said I can have tomorrow off but not wed as we have an extremely busy shift, but to be honest shouldn't I be off more in that case? Last time I did this kind of shift, it was lots of bending, stretching, moving things and standing for hours on end. Do you think I should argue it off or just go in? I'm in a lot of pain when I go to the toilet at the mo and fuzzy from the meds but it might be ok by wed? Just looking for advice really, what would you do?

You need to see how you feel- if you don't feel up to being at work then you shouldn't go in. If you're worried they'll kick up a fuss phone the doctor & ask for a doctors note.

Hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## Erised

I don't really see how they can tell you you're not allowed a day off for being ill? It's not like you could have given them a months notice for your UTI. If you don't feel you're up to it, you're ill and not in. You're entitled to several sick days a year, they're not pre-planned or scheduled. If anything they should be thankful they've received a heads up before this busy day so they have a few days to make alternative arrangements should they be required.


----------



## Pug2012

Hello

My EDD has moved from the 13th to the 5th after my dating scan last week. I know that it is not possible for me to be 13 weeks as that makes my dates add up wrong but baby was 67.4mm so I guess that means I have a tall baby. lol! But my EDD has officially moved to the 5th October.

I hope all you precious pumpkins are having a H&H time.. xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Scan tomorrow morning, I cannot believe how nervous I am! :s


----------



## leoniebabey

good luck for the scan :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you :) am super excited and nervous all rolled into one! Cannot wait to see my baby for the first time :)


----------



## Indi84

Thanks, I think your right. I will go in if I feel better but I will stick to my guns if I don't. I haven't had a day off sick yet (have worked there six months) and I work really hard when I'm there, even though I have been struggling with some pregnancy symptoms (like MS and fatigue). I think my boss was just panicking he wouldn't find cover, but at least I have given two days notice. 

Good luck with your scan Mrs. B, have you had a private one or is this the first time you will see your baby? (I'm sure you have said but there are so many posts!)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indi84 said:


> Thanks, I think your right. I will go in if I feel better but I will stick to my guns if I don't. I haven't had a day off sick yet (have worked there six months) and I work really hard when I'm there, even though I have been struggling with some pregnancy symptoms (like MS and fatigue). I think my boss was just panicking he wouldn't find cover, but at least I have given two days notice.
> 
> Good luck with your scan Mrs. B, have you had a private one or is this the first time you will see your baby? (I'm sure you have said but there are so many posts!)

haha, we cross posted, Its the first scan. We don't even know how manys in there :haha: alot of people are putting their money on twins as I've grown quite a lot. Tomorrow will tell :happydance:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> Thank you :) am super excited and nervous all rolled into one! Cannot wait to see my baby for the first time :)

Mine's tomorrow morning too & excited/nervous too- just want everything to be ok!

I saw my little one wriggling around at 9 weeks, so hopefully all will be well.

I was told they'll take the bloods, then about half an hour later they'll do the scan. I don't know whether I'm supposed to go in there with a full bladder or not- have you been advised either way? I will make sure I'm well hydrated anyway to ensure they can get the blood they need, so I guess they'll tell me if I need to drink more when they do that....

Scarey, but sooooooooo can't wait!! lol :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck! My letter says to go with a reasonably full bladder. 

I went for a scan for my PCOS and was told to fill my bladder and when I went for that the lady said my bladder was sooo full! So I guess I don't need to drink that much again :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

Yep go in with a full bladder, I almost peed on the table but it meant that they could get the clearest pictures. Another girl in my work went at the same time but hadn't drank anything & her baby is about 2 weeks ahead of mine but they best they could get was a blob whereas you can see the outline of my babys nose :yipee:
Would definately recommend as much water as you can cope with lol

I got my blood results back today & was classed as low risk for downs too :happydance:

xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't think you need to drink a ton of water like they say. I drink a glass before going, don't pee right before and I've never had an issue. The first abdominal scan with my previous pregnancy I followed their recommendation and was told my bladder was too full and to go empty it a bit, lol. Good luck both of you


----------



## leoniebabey

i hate the whole full bladder thing i don't drive so have to bus it to my appointment and i have to go for a wee before i get the bus or i think i'll wee myself then i can never manage to drink enough. She was like oh your bladder isn't very full but almost instantly after the scan she was type typing away and honest i thought i was going to cry i was so bursting i have such a problem keeping it in always have since i was a child.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

me too, mine is tommorow at 8:50 am 




Mrs.B. said:


> Scan tomorrow morning, I cannot believe how nervous I am! :s


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> me too, mine is tommorow at 8:50 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow morning, I cannot believe how nervous I am! :sClick to expand...

Good luck xx

I'm 9:40! I will post when I get out, but don't know if i'll be able to do photo until later in evening when I'm home


----------



## Shineystar

Im also getting my scan tomorrow, 10am!

excited but sooo nervous. Trying to stay positive as my tum has definetly grown so that must be good :)

All the best ladies and I wonder if theres anymore twins on the go? these things come in 3's and we have two already in here If im right? (i also have 2 friends with twins on the way!) xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> Im also getting my scan tomorrow, 10am!
> 
> excited but sooo nervous. Trying to stay positive as my tum has definetly grown so that must be good :)
> 
> All the best ladies and I wonder if theres anymore twins on the go? these things come in 3's and we have two already in here If im right? (i also have 2 friends with twins on the way!) xx

Wow so many of us tomorrow!! Good luck to you too!

My sister and a few of the girls who follow my journal all think I have twins... I think they'll be shocked when I come back with just a singleton :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

wow ladies, good luck for all our scans tommorow, This morning i woke up and felt i looked pregnant LOL (wonder if its too soon?) I have actually lost 12 1bs since being pregnant (most of that in the very early weeks) but clothes getting tighter and belly seems more rounded (though i did have a belly to start with!). we had a scan early on and they only saw one baby, but then again a friend of mine had an early scan and they saw one baby then at the 12 week scan they found twins... i think i will literally collapse in shock if there is two in there.


----------



## leoniebabey

anyone else feel really crampy i guess it's just due to everything stretching and stuff and don;t get me started with my back it's been in agony this weekend.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> wow ladies, good luck for all our scans tommorow, This morning i woke up and felt i looked pregnant LOL (wonder if its too soon?) I have actually lost 12 1bs since being pregnant (most of that in the very early weeks) but clothes getting tighter and belly seems more rounded (though i did have a belly to start with!). we had a scan early on and they only saw one baby, but then again a friend of mine had an early scan and they saw one baby then at the 12 week scan they found twins... i think i will literally collapse in shock if there is two in there.

I noticed my trousers were too tight from the bloat before I even got my BFP, theve not fitted since!


----------



## annabelle29

Good luck at all the scans tomorrow ladies! Can't wait to hear/see pics. :thumbup:

My scan is on Thursday, and it cannot come soon enough. Dying to see my lil one looking more like a person instead of a tiny blob on the u/s. :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck to everyone having their scans tomorrow :thumbup:

My cousins give me a few pairs of mat trousers and tops (we pass them round in our family :winkwink:) although I don't need the tops yet I've been greatful for the trousers this week! My little bump doesn't fit in my normal trousers anymore and I love it! My little pumpkins proper making himself known now! 

I'm actually really loving being pregnant, I never thought I'd feel so happy :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Had our 2nd scan today, (to check on my sch) baby looks great! The sch is completely gone, baby's heart rate is 176 and he/she measures right on track at 12 weeks and 1 day. I did get to see the nub though I couldn't really tell if it was pointing up or not, baby was kind of curled up when the ultrasound tech showed me. We also caught the baby sucking it's thumb:) As well as rolling over and waving but much crazy movement. Glad everything is going well now :)

https://i41.tinypic.com/w82usn.jpg


----------



## ladybug245

What all happens at an NT appointment? This is my first, and that's coming for me a week from Wednesday. Thanks for anything you can tell me!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I didnt do a nt scan but my dr did offer it, from what she said they will measure the babys neck by ultrasound and draw some blood from you then they will give you the results a few days later.


----------



## leoniebabey

ladybug245 said:


> What all happens at an NT appointment? This is my first, and that's coming for me a week from Wednesday. Thanks for anything you can tell me!

I had mine last week. I went in for the scan she went through what they do and explained what happens if your high risk then asked again if i wanted it done then it just took an extra couple of mins for her to do the extra measurement. I was then sent to the day unit for bloods to be done and that was it. They said they would be in touch if it was high risk and i've heard nothing so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Incubus

Haven't posted in here for a while now, been really busy and not feeling too great. I had my booking in appointment and everything was fine apart from having deep veins so ended up with a nasty bruise from the bloods. The pains I was having were just growing pains and my urine tests are all clear. 

But today I ended up at the epu!! I had a funny turn at work and went very dizzy, blurred vision and was sick, went the walk in and they sent me hospital as I had high blood sugar. Got to have a full diabetes test done by my gp as soon as. But I did get a very quick scan, only lasted 2 mins but I got see a very healthy baby bouncing up and down!! :happydance: she said baby looks more like 13 weeks but I have my proper nt/dating scan on Thursday, can't wait to see baby again! 

I got these 2 pics today 

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/9bd05b5a.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/b6e28b5e.jpg


----------



## lillichloe

princess_1991 said:


> Lillichloe - we're going for Blake for a boy too and we like lily for a girl :thumbup:
> 
> Been shopping for baby stuff today, just wanted to get a few baby grows etc just to get the ball rolling but other then mothercare etc shops nowadays haven't got a big choice in neutral baby things :dohh:
> I can't even look at lemon things at the minute because I just don't see how yellow is gender neutral, I can't picture putting a boy in some of the things I've seen today
> 
> Must be something in the water because I have a really strong feeling it's gunna be a boy too :haha:

My daughter's name is Lilian and we call her Lilli. I think its a great name!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck to everyone having their scans today and this week - anyone care to join me in the twins club......? :) the more the merrier!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs.B. - would you be able to update my due date on the front sheet when you get chance please? I'm now 3rd October but am having twins so will prob end up being an august/September birth

X


----------



## PG5K

Good luck to all the ladies and their scans today. I'm off work as I was sick last night and feeling pretty dehydrated today. Just going to get back in bed and try and drink some water, though I don't really want to.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, had my scan and all is well, due date has been moved forward by 3 days which sounds about right based on ovulation. baby has gone from measuring 8.0mm at 6 weeks 5 days to now measuring 57.0 mm. Baby was sat on his/ her bottom, legs tucked under him/ her and head down ( basically looked like s/ he had been sent to he naughty step lol. Saw one leg ( hope there is two legs though!) both arms and baby did a wiggle, but pretty much remained head down ( camera shy maybe), so not the clearest scan picture.... Will try and post later.
Good luck to all others with their scans today

Due date now 14 th October , could you update front page please. 

Dawn


----------



## leoniebabey

Good luck for all the scans today! X


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

I know I am way behind but can I join in?

Got my first scan tomorrow but currently EDD 16th Oct with baby2, we've already got a 2 year old little boy.


----------



## Erised

JayDee - Of course you can join!! You're hardly behind, as long as you're due in October (or were to begin with) then you're welcome in here. The more the merrier =D 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope you get clear pictures and enjoy seeing your little one =)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all,

Had our scan today too! :D

The little Wriggler was a cheeky monkey & didn't want to play, so we were in there for over an hour, but eventually they got the measurements they needed & here's the money shot: lol

13 Weeks today, so brought forward a day, makes my new EDD 9th October (please can you change me on the front Mrs.B?)
HR: 155bpm and measuring 67.1mm

:cloud9:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







bobos 13 weeks right way up.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6









bobos close up 13 week right way up.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Feb4th2011

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had our scan today too! :D
> 
> The little Wriggler was a cheeky monkey & didn't want to play, so we were in there for over an hour, but eventually they got the measurements they needed & here's the money shot: lol
> 
> 13 Weeks today, so brought forward a day, makes my new EDD 9th October (please can you change me on the front Mrs.B?)
> HR: 155bpm and measuring 67.1mm
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> xxx

Thanks for posting!! What a beautiful scan <3:flower: We have the exact same due date! So I guess that's what my baby looks like too!!!:happydance:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Feb4th2011 said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Had our scan today too! :D
> 
> The little Wriggler was a cheeky monkey & didn't want to play, so we were in there for over an hour, but eventually they got the measurements they needed & here's the money shot: lol
> 
> 13 Weeks today, so brought forward a day, makes my new EDD 9th October (please can you change me on the front Mrs.B?)
> HR: 155bpm and measuring 67.1mm
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for posting!! What a beautiful scan <3:flower: We have the exact same due date! So I guess that's what my baby looks like too!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah- like an actual baby!! lol Little nose & fingers & toes an' all!! :D :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

That's just TOO cool!!!! I got to see my baby at 8 weeks and now we have to wait until 20... So you have made my day!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Feb4th2011 said:


> That's just TOO cool!!!! I got to see my baby at 8 weeks and now we have to wait until 20... So you have made my day!

No worries :)

20 weeks is a long time away :( I'm debating whether to go for a private scan in 3 or 4 weeks time to find out the gender too- don't know if I can wait until 20 weeks!! lol I'm too impatient- can't imagine having to wait from 8 weeks!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

5_Year_Plan said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> That's just TOO cool!!!! I got to see my baby at 8 weeks and now we have to wait until 20... So you have made my day!
> 
> No worries :)
> 
> 20 weeks is a long time away :( I'm debating whether to go for a private scan in 3 or 4 weeks time to find out the gender too- don't know if I can wait until 20 weeks!! lol I'm too impatient- can't imagine having to wait from 8 weeks!! :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

haha well to find out the sex we have to wait a lot longer than that! Cause we are waiting till birth to find out :flow:


----------



## Mrs.B.

My baby ...
 



Attached Files:







13+5 scan b crop.JPG
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 10









13+5 scan c crop.JPG
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 8









13+5 scan crop.JPG
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6









13+5 scan d crop.JPG
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jocr

Feb4th2011 said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> I saw a few people mentioning baby buys and I just wanted to chime in! Today I ordered 30 cloth diapers. I plan on cloth diapering once the baby is out of newborn diapers. They are just so much cuter than disposables and of course more environmentally friendly. I also picked up three pairs of crocheted loafers/ Mary Janes.
> 
> I joined a co- op and the ladies are getting good prices on stuff due to buying in bulk. I think the cloth diapers are running me less than $4.00 USD which is phenomenal. Its pretty exciting!
> 
> That's fantastic! We are going to cloth diaper as well! I can't believe your getting them for 4USD.... wow! Here we pay 20.00-30.00 each!
> 
> How did you pick a brand? There are so many different kinds now, i dont even know where to begin...Click to expand...

:shrug:Me neither it's a minefield all these cloth nappies. I started to look at got confused. Maybe in uk as so expensive could buy fom eBay as a lot of people seem to give up with them early I might get a bargain. 




ladybug245 said:


> I know what you mean! I've thought about renting a doppler, but I'm not sure if it would ease my mind or make me more paranoid. :muaha:

I brought a Doppler about 10 weeks. Couldn't find anything until about 11/12 weeks. I find it helps put my mind at rest (like when me and dh had row on sat) but sometimes baby can be playing hide and seek and ake 1 min to 15 mins to find which can be scary!!




Indi84 said:


> I've got a uti so am on antibiotics :( Work said I can have tomorrow off but not wed as we have an extremely busy shift, but to be honest shouldn't I be off more in that case? Last time I did this kind of shift, it was lots of bending, stretching, moving things and standing for hours on end. Do you think I should argue it off or just go in? I'm in a lot of pain when I go to the toilet at the mo and fuzzy from the meds but it might be ok by wed? Just looking for advice really, what would you do?

I would not go in until you fell better , your health and baby is more important. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:



5_Year_Plan said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> That's just TOO cool!!!! I got to see my baby at 8 weeks and now we have to wait until 20... So you have made my day!
> 
> No worries :)
> 
> 20 weeks is a long time away :( I'm debating whether to go for a private scan in 3 or 4 weeks time to find out the gender too- don't know if I can wait until 20 weeks!! lol I'm too impatient- can't imagine having to wait from 8 weeks!! :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I think we will have a private scan in 3 or 4 weeks time to find out the sex. Seem to get a lot longer at private scan (30mins last time) ompared to 2 mins at Nhs. 

AFM- I've gt this week off and am catching up with myself and sleeping.prob look the crapiest so far since being preggers:shrug: thought I was supposed to be blooming in the second trimester. All spotty dry skin big bags and not looking good. Thinking of dying my hair brown as booked in for highlights on sat and it costs £120 a go!! So I'm thinking maybe just go brown and save a fortune especially as won't b bringing in a wage after September. 
Anyone got any cravings now your all a bit further on?
Went to mamas and papas shop on Sunday and it seems a pam,buggy and at seat set is going to set us back £700 +. So I looked on eBay and we could get the system prob half price. What do u all think? I would only get car seat 2nd and from close friends that are trustworthy though. 
Brought jeans and denim skirt from next today, so nice and comfy. :happydance:
Anyhow off to finish cooking our roast dinner. 
:hugs: Jo


----------



## PG5K

I think we are going to do the same because instore the prams are so expensive but they look well looked after on eBay for a fraction of the price. I think we'll have to buy a car seat from the shops but we want to look around to get one that's going to last.

We are going to try and be as thrifty as possible, pre-loved for a lot of our baby things. My mom said that my old cot is still in the loft so we could have a look to see if its ok. It was solid wood but will obviously need a new mattress.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So only 1 in thre mrs b? Looking good :)

Jocr - I can't do the cloth diaper thing. I know it's better for the environment but either way uses up natural resources, and the washing, I have more than enough laundry, and no way I can fork out the expense up front for diapers and a service to wash.
As for hair, I was never one to go pay a fortune to have it done. I'm pretty good at doing my own colour, even highlights. Saves a bunch of cash!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yep just the one :winkwink:


----------



## ladybug245

Beautiful Mrs. B! 

BumpHope- sorry, but I've got just the one here, too!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

have figured out how to add my pictures. 

Dawn
 



Attached Files:







baby Cockburn 1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









baby cockburn 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









baby cockburn 3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SJDsMommy

I really want some buttery pop corn right now! Though cheddar pop corn sounds good too..hmm


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I made chicken fajitas for dinner. I'm hoping the onion won't come back to haunt me later!
They were really good though :)


----------



## ladybug245

Love all the pics! I'm trying to attach mine- hope it worked!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120330-00799.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucky7s

Great scans ladies!!! So cool to see all the different positions and different pictures of our little babies!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Wonderful scans! I have another one on Thursday, so looking forward to it! Its so fun watching them grow!


----------



## ladybug245

I think my bean was levitating in mine! Haha. It's fun to see the differences. People have always seemed to act like ultrasounds are so unclear or just look like blobs, but they seem so detailed to me!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Just been into first tri section and seen that someone is due in December! Makes me feel very far along! I remember when i felt so new and hated that my ticker only read 4 weeks and here I am, 13 weeks today! :flower:
Love seeing everyones scans. We made it!:happydance:


----------



## Shineystar

loving all the pictures! I cannot believe we are here already ladies, well done!

I had my scan yesterday and wow, its just amazing to see how active bubs is, i didnt expect all the dancing, turning around, waving!

i saw the heart beat so clear, the little bladder and he/she waved at me!

bubs was too active to do the nuchal measure so ive to get bloods instead.

Ive been put forward to due date of 5 Oct. The world now knows and im so excited and relived after seeing him (yes i think he, and so does everyone else!)

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Congratulations on all the successful scans ladies!!!

It is so real now and we are almost in second tri!!!! Woohoooo


----------



## Quartz

Mrs Mc said:


> Just been into first tri section and seen that someone is due in December! Makes me feel very far along! I remember when i felt so new and hated that my ticker only read 4 weeks and here I am, 13 weeks today! :flower:
> Love seeing everyones scans. We made it!:happydance:

I know what you mean the first October mummies are now in second tri. first tri seemed to fly by so hopefully second will. cant wait until the twenty week scan. 

Also loving all the scan pics I love the way they all look like proper little babies


----------



## AddidasBoo

Im due 29 of october :) team yellow possible twins :)


----------



## PG5K

AddidasBoo said:


> Im due 29 of october :) team yellow possible twins :)

How exciting, do you have twins in your family?


----------



## PG5K

Feeling a bit down tonight.
I've been off work yesterday and today because I've been sick or feeling really sick. 
I just don't feel like I'm getting much off my dh, like cuddles and kisses. It might be just me though because I am struggling to keep on top of my work and then at home we also seem to have loads to do.

Feel like I'm in a bit of a rut. :( I'm not looking very attractive or feeling very and maybe that's why my dh isn't seeing me that way.

We have a week away together in a weeks time so maybe that's what we need.


How's everyone else doing? Anyone else suddenly feel like they are back in the ms stage?


----------



## Jaymes

Mine went absent for a week and is now back... with a vengeance! I'm feeling very unattractive as I've been showing for weeks (5th pregnancy) and we haven't told anyone! I feel like a house but because of past experience we won't say anything for another 2 weeks! Here is my 11 week bump!


----------



## Jaymes

Jaymes said:


> Mine went absent for a week and is now back... with a vengeance! I'm feeling very unattractive as I've been showing for weeks (5th pregnancy) and we haven't told anyone! I feel like a house but because of past experience we won't say anything for another 2 weeks! Here is my 11 week bump!

OOPS! Mommy brain, here is the pic!

​


----------



## Lucky7s

Cute bump Jaymes!

I know how you feel PG5k and I'm sorry to hear..... I had a horrible day yesterday. Was bloated, constipated, had the worst headache.. lasted all day. Got home from work and I took it out on my DH.. I started crying went into our room and pretty much didn't get out bed till this morning. He fed me.. and put a towel on my head.. I feel gross.. big.. sicky feeling all the time.. I never really had bad morning sickness so I thought it should be gone after first tri? I guess it's my punishment for feeling so good in the beginning. I haven't wanted to have sex with DH.. but we are very cuddly all the time.. and thank god he took care of me last night I was very thankful for that. 
Feel a little bit better today... but I still have sick feeling thru out the day.. it's so weird.. it's like constant hang over. UGH!

Can't wait till the 2nd tri good feelings kick in... 

My bump feels like fat and bloatiness.. but yesterday and today I noticed its much harder from top to bottom... very weird! So glad it's growing.


----------



## AshleyLK

I can totally relate to you ladies! I feel tired, lazy, and hungover! Today I just pretty much laid in bed all day... I wonder where all of my vigor went?

Days like this make me wonder if I will have the energy to prepare for this Baby,let alone raise it!


I guess I just kinda feel like a dead beat lol, I need to accomplish SOMETHING, and fast! I think that will put me in better moods...

On a happier note, have a scan tomorrow @ 1pm. Maybe that will give me some inspiration :)


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Ashley I feel the same way! I always wonder, am I going to be this lazy th ENTIRE pregnancy? Cause I got stuff to do! Haha


----------



## Miss Broody

Lisa92881 said:


> :haha: Ashley I feel the same way! I always wonder, am I going to be this lazy th ENTIRE pregnancy? Cause I got stuff to do! Haha

I feel the same too!! The tiredness is not shifting at all!!! I keep wondering how i am going to decorate a nursery and go buy stuff etc.

My MS had pretty muuch disappeared until a few hours ago when i woke up at 3 sodding AM and ran to the toilet to throw up. Urghhh happy week 13!!! Hoping its a one off!!!


----------



## JayDee

I had my scan yesterday - will post a picture later. Baby jumped in the middle of it (don't think it was appreciating being poked with the scanner!) and I felt the flip!
I've been feeling the odd bubble which I think is first kicks for about a week and a couple of times I've said I think it did a flip, I guess it's just an active little monkey already!
My date is 19th October from the scan, which is what the doc first said, then the midwife changed to 16th. My last baby was 10 days late so am happy to go with sometime in October. 12 days over which is when they induce here would be 31st so I'm guessing I'll have my baby in my arms by November one way or another.

No sickness here at the minute, I've been really lucky. Weeks 7 and 8 I felt sick all the time and the only thing that helped was eating really plain food but now I just feel tired and have gone off anything that leaves a really sweet taste in my mouth like some sweet drinks and puddings.

I don't see anything wrong with second hand baby stuff, as long as you get new mattresses and a car seat that you 100% trust the history of. This one will be getting all the stuff we already have, some of which was from my SIL in the first place. We'll be getting a new mattress for the cot and crib and possibly a double buggy but probably not much else.

How many people have you all told about the baby(babies for twin carriers?) We haven't told anyone yet, but will be telling the families this week and everyone else in the next week or so.


----------



## princess_1991

Everyone knows for us now, we told the close family pretty much as soon as we found out, close friends just before the scan and everyone else after the scan when I was 13 weeks :thumbup:

Today I'm a lemon :happydance:


----------



## Pug2012

I'm a lemon today too!!! I cannot believe how fast it's going....

Feeling super rough today.. :sick:

We have told close family and friends only so far. We are telling people only as we find it necessary. i.e I won't openly lie to our friends so if I find it awkward I am telling people. We have a lot of people to tell and I want them to find out by us telling them not because someone says congratulations to us on Facebook! 

I'm finding it awkward to tell people and then say to them please don't put anything on Facebook as we haven't told (name) yet.

Is anyone having the same Facebook issues?





princess_1991 said:


> Everyone knows for us now, we told the close family pretty much as soon as we found out, close friends just before the scan and everyone else after the scan when I was 13 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> Today I'm a lemon :happydance:


----------



## Indi84

I facebook'd it after my scan, just to excited not to show my picture off! Waiting ten weeks not to tell was hard for me! I still have MS it hasn't gone away yet, and with a uti as well, also being feeling pretty rubbish. I defiantly don't have a glow, I do have acne in it's place though :( Still very excited to be getting out of first tri soon!


----------



## JayDee

We've got a similar issue with - please don't tell x as we haven't told them yet but not FB related as we've got some people that we want to tell in person but won't see for a week or so that kind of know other people that we want to tell sooner. 

I told people at 6 weeks last time because I was going on a hen weekend and didn't want to lie about why I wasn't drinking for 3 days but swore everyone to secrecy until I made a more public announcement.

Attached pictures of baby and bump at 12 weeks. The bump doesn't actually look half as big as I feel although my clothes still fit, they are tight but they fit.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00694.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









DSC00692.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PG5K

love the bump! 
I keep thinking mine is coming but i looked in the mirror last night and i dont think i actually have one yet. I think ive just put on some weight and bloat.

I am a lemon to! 

We have told everyone now. We told all our family and close friends in person and then we put the scan picture on line. 
I always feel really awkward about telling people to. It is strange to tell them your 'secret' that youve been carrying for a few weeks.


----------



## Shineystar

PG5K said:


> Feeling a bit down tonight.
> I've been off work yesterday and today because I've been sick or feeling really sick.
> I just don't feel like I'm getting much off my dh, like cuddles and kisses. It might be just me though because I am struggling to keep on top of my work and then at home we also seem to have loads to do.
> 
> Feel like I'm in a bit of a rut. :( I'm not looking very attractive or feeling very and maybe that's why my dh isn't seeing me that way.
> 
> We have a week away together in a weeks time so maybe that's what we need.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Anyone else suddenly feel like they are back in the ms stage?

I know how you feel! Can totally sympathise with the unattractive feeling, esp when your off work resting :cry:


i have been off work today and yesterday as I have IBS, and the stress of the scan (mixed with snow that day and worry i wouldnt get there) has really triggered it again.

Then I woke up this morning to ?spotting ? not sure if its even that but my discharge is tinted orangey/brown. Only noticable when wiping, but im prone to thrush and UTI's so going to call MW to let her know. But i expect im just so tired!


----------



## Lisa92881

We have had to say the same thing about FB! After hearing the heartbeat yesterday, I gave my parents the ok to tell aunts, uncles, etc. But I still want to wait a few weeks to tell work. So I had to tell my parents to make sure when they tell people to say, "Don't say anything on FB!" Which sucks, but hopefully people will respect it. What a crazy world we live in, that we even have to worry about this!! :wacko:


----------



## 3outnumbered

my best friend who is a week behind me pregnancy wise, has told me they not telling anyone until her 21 week scan, she is a big girl so thinks she can carry it off, so her hubby, me and her have got to keep that secret for another 7 weeks!!!! 

its killing me!!!!

:baby:


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow 21 weeks!! That's going to be hard for them....and you! :haha: It's so hard to keep such a happy and exciting secret!!!


----------



## PG5K

Shineystar said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit down tonight.
> I've been off work yesterday and today because I've been sick or feeling really sick.
> I just don't feel like I'm getting much off my dh, like cuddles and kisses. It might be just me though because I am struggling to keep on top of my work and then at home we also seem to have loads to do.
> 
> Feel like I'm in a bit of a rut. :( I'm not looking very attractive or feeling very and maybe that's why my dh isn't seeing me that way.
> 
> We have a week away together in a weeks time so maybe that's what we need.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Anyone else suddenly feel like they are back in the ms stage?
> 
> I know how you feel! Can totally sympathise with the unattractive feeling, esp when your off work resting :cry:
> 
> 
> i have been off work today and yesterday as I have IBS, and the stress of the scan (mixed with snow that day and worry i wouldnt get there) has really triggered it again.
> 
> Then I woke up this morning to ?spotting ? not sure if its even that but my discharge is tinted orangey/brown. Only noticable when wiping, but im prone to thrush and UTI's so going to call MW to let her know. But i expect im just so tired!Click to expand...

Big hugs :hugs: :hugs: 
It's horrible when you feel so down when everyone says you should be blooming. 

I would definitely get the possible spotting checked. It's probably nothing but you don't need any more stress.
Where abouts in Scotland are you? I saw the snow on the news and it looked really bad up there. When is your scan? 

I feel a bit better today, I think its because I'm back at work. I don't really like being off ill and I was so upset the nausea is back.


----------



## JayDee

I'm showing much quicker this time - my 12wk bump is about the same as my 20wk one last time - advance warning to anyone who is on the first of more pregnancies! I only got a proper bump vs could just be fat at about 25 weeks. This time I got a mini bump almost straight away but it seems to have stayed about the same for about a month now.

I wouldn't mind it growing a bit more so it looks like a bump rather than just a podge. Just feel a bit fat at the minute will be much happier at about 5 months when I (hopefully) have a cute but definate baby bump.


----------



## 3outnumbered

stood next to a young lass in the shops today telling her friend she was four months pregnant i looked at her flat tummy and said i'm nearly that. :cry::cry:

though in my defence i never had a flat tummy to start with even with my first baby.

my :holly: are huge at the moment!!!


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered said:


> my best friend who is a week behind me pregnancy wise, has told me they not telling anyone until her 21 week scan, she is a big girl so thinks she can carry it off, so her hubby, me and her have got to keep that secret for another 7 weeks!!!!
> 
> its killing me!!!!
> 
> :baby:

wowza! good on her, but I couldn't manage it for sure!



PG5K said:


> Big hugs :hugs: :hugs:
> It's horrible when you feel so down when everyone says you should be blooming.
> 
> I would definitely get the possible spotting checked. It's probably nothing but you don't need any more stress.
> Where abouts in Scotland are you? I saw the snow on the news and it looked really bad up there. When is your scan?
> 
> I feel a bit better today, I think its because I'm back at work. I don't really like being off ill and I was so upset the nausea is back.

Thanks PG5K, Im just back from the GP and she checked my wee there was nothing in it, and did a swab too. The spotting has stopped so one of those unexplained things, but I feel much better having seen the doc now (and she is soo lovely!)

Im just outside Inverness, and had the scan Tuesday morning, so when the snow was predicted I was all bla bla it'll be fine, then woke up in the middle of the night and the street was covered, I couldn't sleep worrying about not making it up the road, and so we got up early to dig the cars out (about1.5 foot of snow!) then made it to the hospital an hour early! oops! then I was so worried about bubs not being in there or something daft that I was really stressed and this was not helped by being taken 30 mins late! :dohh:

But it was worth the stress to see little one bouncing around :happydance:

Think its all just hitting me now, so I'm thankful of the holiday weekend and Ill be back to my old self by Tuesday :winkwink:

Anyone started to buy things yet? We might start to get clothes soon, but we are going to the baby & toddler show in Glasgow at end of the month, with my friend who is 5 days behind me with twins! So will get a better idea of travel systems etc then \\:D/


----------



## Shineystar

My scan pics from Tuesday:

Everyone who has seen them is guessing boy right away! yet to hear someone vote pink!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-04-05 at 17.38.jpg
File size: 103 KB
Views: 6









Photo on 2012-04-05 at 17.38 #2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









Photo on 2012-04-05 at 17.38 #3.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely clear pics!!! I'm no good at guesses. Everyone on here that has answered me with gender guesses says girl for me, I thought boy and so did my best mate xx


----------



## Shineystar

thanks Mrs B,

is yours stretching their legs out in your pic? looks very tall! did u get measurement?


hmm Im feeling girl from your piccy! xx


----------



## lillichloe

Lisa92881 said:


> We have had to say the same thing about FB! After hearing the heartbeat yesterday, I gave my parents the ok to tell aunts, uncles, etc. But I still want to wait a few weeks to tell work. So I had to tell my parents to make sure when they tell people to say, "Don't say anything on FB!" Which sucks, but hopefully people will respect it. What a crazy world we live in, that we even have to worry about this!! :wacko:

We told our parents right away well DH told his a few weeks after I told mine. As soon as DH told his mom she made a huge FB post about it so we had to announce at ten weeks. Oh well. It was hard to stay mad cause she was just so excited.


----------



## leoniebabey

was looking back at pics from my 1st pregnancy and oddly enough my bump looks pretty much the same as then (baring in mind i was a stone lighter to start with back then) will share pics both 14 weeks 1st one with LO and 2nd pic this pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







14 WEEKS.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









14 weeks ~).jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> thanks Mrs B,
> 
> is yours stretching their legs out in your pic? looks very tall! did u get measurement?
> 
> 
> hmm Im feeling girl from your piccy! xx

Everyone feels girl.lol

Notes say 7.5 crown to rump. 13.6 on the scam including legs :Haha: both dh and I have long legs and are tall lol xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Shineystar said:


> My scan pics from Tuesday:
> 
> Everyone who has seen them is guessing boy right away! yet to hear someone vote pink!

Great pictures!!! What do people base their guess on??!! I have no idea how to tell lol!


----------



## PG5K

Shineystar - we only had a little bit of snow which is good because last time the snow caused someone to crash into our car!
I hope the bank holiday give you the rest you need. 
We have bought our first baby item, some little baby grows with farm animals on. Being white they are neutral but I'll (try) and wait till our scan to find out whether its a boy or girl.

AFM - we are going to have a look at my cousins pram today she is selling. It just depends on whether it fits in the car boot ok. She always bought lovely things for her kids.

What's everyone else up to for Easter?


----------



## Shineystar

Mrs B: How cool! I didn't get a full measurement, have 75.6 mm from crown to rump! I get all emotional when i think back on the scan, it is def the most amazing thing ive ever seen!

Feb4th: I just get a 'feeling' from looking at the scan, however Im usually abut 50% right so its just a guess!

Pg5K: aww how cute you have bought some stuff already! I want to get some but think the first buy should be something me and hubby do together :)
And pram shopping! ooh!!

Well my OH doesnt have the long weekend off, but I do and im lazing about today, but we have planned to go out for lunch, garden centre, some baby shopping and cinema tomorrow, havent had a day out together in aaaaages!!

anyone else have fun plans for easter?


----------



## MiracleInNov

My boyfriend and I are taking his three younger siblings to a nearby park for an egg hunt, I guess they really wanna go since the new skate park opened there.

Which means they'll be hyped up on sugar most likely, but hey, as long as they direct that energy elsewhere, then so be it :happydance:

Crazy to think next Easter I'll have my own child to take to the Easter bunny :kiss:


----------



## leoniebabey

i don't have nothing fun planned i usually go to the beach on good friday to the fair and get fish and chips but the weathers crap and it's raining so i just got fish and chips from the chippy and went to my mums. She's making a sunday dinner on sunday though mmmmm i actually can not wait!


----------



## Erised

I know it's stupidly early, but I swear I've felt pops already. Felt them a couple of times earlier this week but just passed it off as gas, but today it was in the correct place and just a single big pop. Honestly, it felt exactly like it did when pregnant with Moo ... am I mad or has anyone else felt movement already? I'm quite sure it's movement. 

So odd, with Eleanor I didn't feel anything until 18 / 20 weeks. I had an anterior placenta with her though, so hardly felt any movement at all during my pregnancy.


----------



## leoniebabey

i felt my 1st at 15 weeks but have an anterior placenta this time


----------



## ladybug245

Hey guys- having a little bit of a sharpish pain every now and then in a specific place on my left belly-button area. I'm a little bit of a nervous wreck. Can anyone tell me to calm down? (lol- no really, I need it!)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wasn't told at my scan where my placenta was, should I have been? x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

ladybug245 said:


> Hey guys- having a little bit of a sharpish pain every now and then in a specific place on my left belly-button area. I'm a little bit of a nervous wreck. Can anyone tell me to calm down? (lol- no really, I need it!)

Calm down.

I can't offer any further advice as I'm an utterly-clueless first timer, but I can oblige in telling you to calm down! ;)

:flower:

xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

ladybug245 said:


> Hey guys- having a little bit of a sharpish pain every now and then in a specific place on my left belly-button area. I'm a little bit of a nervous wreck. Can anyone tell me to calm down? (lol- no really, I need it!)

Calm down!!! :)

I also get sharp pinching pains, everything is growing and stretching in there so it's to be expected. I heard baby's heartbeat Wednesday so everything is fine, just growing pains!


----------



## ladybug245

That's mine-- those pinching pains. I have been reading and I think it's ligament pain, but man, it's freaky when anything weird happens! I just got all teary-eyes and panicky at first. Thanks for the face slaps!


----------



## 3outnumbered

ladybug245 said:


> Hey guys- having a little bit of a sharpish pain every now and then in a specific place on my left belly-button area. I'm a little bit of a nervous wreck. Can anyone tell me to calm down? (lol- no really, I need it!)

i pulled this off the bump website


QUOTE: In theory, your uterus' ability to expand (14 times in size, 20 in weight) is awe-inspiring; in practice, it kind of hurts. When the aches and sharp pains hit your belly.

it is scary but it is really perfectly normal.

:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

Mrs.B. said:


> I wasn't told at my scan where my placenta was, should I have been? x

mine just said on the notes i got x


----------



## PG5K

I've had a bit of an achy stomach and I am also having a really painful back recently. I'm trying not to worry but I do have the odd worry moments.

We've been doing some shopping today :happydance:
We've bought a pram off my cousin and she gave us a car seat as well. We also bought a stroller from Mothercare, some long sleeved sleep suits from Asda and a pair of maternity jeans. Phew :)


----------



## Incubus

Had my dating scan yesterday, baby is totally fine, she said I'm measuring 13+5 but wrote in my notes 13+3 due date 8th October so a bit confused by that. I was there nearly 2 hours as they were running 40 mins late and then baby wouldn't keep still to have the measurements taken. I've seen most people say there babies are wiggling around and waving at the scan but mine likes to bounce up and down. She also offered us a guess at the gender, looking very much like a boy!!!! she showed us and baby defo looks like a boy :haha:
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/235491fb.jpg

Off to update my tickers now, think I'm gunna go with 8th as thats whats in my notes!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi All!!

I have updated front page a bit to take more info...

So if you would like more info added besides your name please let me know... 

I have against mine = 

Mrs.B. [-o&lt;:blue: Hoping to find out 21 May. 

I would like a boy and hoping to find out on my next scan...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Could you add to mine : hoping to find out 25 th May :pink: hoping for a girl :flower:

Thanks x 






Mrs.B. said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I have updated front page a bit to take more info...
> 
> So if you would like more info added besides your name please let me know...
> 
> I have against mine =
> 
> Mrs.B. [-o&lt;:blue: Hoping to find out 21 May.
> 
> I would like a boy and hoping to find out on my next scan...


----------



## Erised

I'll leave my information as it is, as I really don't have a gender preference this time around. 
I would like a girl again, as it's familiar and I know what I'm in for ... plus we get to re-use all of DD's clothes.
I would like a boy this time, as it's a new experience which would mean we have 1 of each. I also know how badly DH would like a boy to carry on his last name (though he'd be just as thrilled with a girl). 

So really, we'll be just as thrilled with either gender and I'm not hoping one way or another. I don't even want to say I'm hoping for a healthy child, as I'd love my baby no less if he / she was born with Down Syndrome or something. I feel guilty saying I'd like a healthy baby, just in case he or she won't be. I'm odd like that! 

Still working on DH to convince him we should go for a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender. I'm curious and impatient. He's right though when he says we need to earn some money first :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm finding out on may 16th! 3 days before LO's 2nd birthday! that's going to be an exciting week! :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

and on another positive note i got my screening result back today. it came back at low risk about 1 in 50000 so that's really good.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm still waiting on my screening notes- had the scan on Tuesday, so I guess with yesterday and Monday being bank holidays I could technically wait until next Thursday before I hear :( We're away Mon-Wed next week anyway, so I'll try not to worry.

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Mine took 11 days to come back. They said they ring asap though if it's high risk.


----------



## JayDee

I can feel the odd kick already, nothing regular but maybe one every couple of days since about 11 weeks.
Have also felt bubs "jump" a couple of times. I know that's what it is cos the same thing happened during the scan. Feels a bit like a mild version when your stomach flips on a rollercoaster.

I have no idea what sex baby is, will be finding out at 20 wk scan on 5th June if he/she doesn't have crossed legs!

I'm waiting for screening results too but was told they would ring in a few days if it was high risk, might take a couple of weeks to get a letter if not. Didn't even have the test last time as my hospital didn't do NT scanning so it's just for information as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PG5K

I didn't get told when I would get mine back but I guess they might call me if I have a high risk. My scan and bloods was done a week ago.

I wanted a scan at 16 weeks but my husband said it'll be a waste of money and we should just wait for our 20 week scan. I might persuade him to have another scan at 26 weeks instead where they can really give a more accurate gender guess. Our nhs said they do it for a small fee. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Could you add to mine : hoping to find out 25 th May :pink: hoping for a girl :flower:
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!!
> 
> I have updated front page a bit to take more info...
> 
> So if you would like more info added besides your name please let me know...
> 
> I have against mine =
> 
> Mrs.B.  [-o&lt;:blue: Hoping to find out 21 May.
> 
> I would like a boy and hoping to find out on my next scan...Click to expand...

 Added you on :)



Erised said:


> I'll leave my information as it is, as I really don't have a gender preference this time around.
> I would like a girl again, as it's familiar and I know what I'm in for ... plus we get to re-use all of DD's clothes.
> I would like a boy this time, as it's a new experience which would mean we have 1 of each. I also know how badly DH would like a boy to carry on his last name (though he'd be just as thrilled with a girl).
> 
> So really, we'll be just as thrilled with either gender and I'm not hoping one way or another. I don't even want to say I'm hoping for a healthy child, as I'd love my baby no less if he / she was born with Down Syndrome or something. I feel guilty saying I'd like a healthy baby, just in case he or she won't be. I'm odd like that!
> 
> Still working on DH to convince him we should go for a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender. I'm curious and impatient. He's right though when he says we need to earn some money first :haha:

Would you like me to put ... no preference :yellow: but hoping to find out :)



leoniebabey said:


> and on another positive note i got my screening result back today. it came back at low risk about 1 in 50000 so that's really good.

Yay lovely news :)



JayDee said:


> I can feel the odd kick already, nothing regular but maybe one every couple of days since about 11 weeks.
> Have also felt bubs "jump" a couple of times. I know that's what it is cos the same thing happened during the scan. Feels a bit like a mild version when your stomach flips on a rollercoaster.
> 
> I have no idea what sex baby is, will be finding out at 20 wk scan on 5th June if he/she doesn't have crossed legs!
> 
> I'm waiting for screening results too but was told they would ring in a few days if it was high risk, might take a couple of weeks to get a letter if not. Didn't even have the test last time as my hospital didn't do NT scanning so it's just for information as far as I'm concerned.

Do you want a preference added or no preference :yellow: hoping to find out on 5 June?


----------



## Indi84

Ooh can you put for me, something like, hoping to find out, but boy or girl I'm one happy mumma!!
My due date is now October 12th!
My NT score was 1 in 8900, I don't really know whats good or bad but that seems ok?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs B please can I have :yellow: no preference, hoping to find out on 8th June (If DH doesn't give in before then!)

Thanks! :)

I'm desperate to know, but DH thinks it's a bit of a waste of money & as the hospital have been so good with both our scans so far he thinks they'll be good with the next one & show us all we need to know for free. We also get a 32 week growth scan, so could confirm it then as well. But our next scan isn't until week 23 & that seems like so far away!

In the mean time I have made a 'baby folder' which includes my notes & all the reports/scan pictures we have had from scans so far and will have in the future so they're all in one place & kept as a nice memento for years to come :) I went to buy a new folder but fell in love with some me to you folders that were pink or blue, so will get a new folder once we know the sex! lol For now it's a beige Tinkerbell folder I already had :) (A little girly, but being mainly beige, green & blue it isn't too much...!)

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Could you put for me 
Team :yellow: until 17th may, I reckon :blue:, DH reckons :pink:, who's right? :winkwink:


----------



## Erised

Yes please, 
Could you put ' :blue: no preference, hoping to find out mid May :pink: ' please?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Could you put 'happy either way, hoping to find out May 15th' for me?

PG5K- I hear the most accurate gender scans are at 18-22 weeks.


----------



## lindblum

hi everyone im due the very last day of october so i just made it! got my 12 week scan on the 18th, can't wait :)

It was so stressful booking the scan, i got turned down by the first two hospitals because they were fully booked. The one I got into is 30 min drive away. I hope I can have my baby at my local hospital as it's only a 10min drive away.


----------



## PG5K

Hopeful42nd said:


> Could you put 'happy either way, hoping to find out May 15th' for me?
> 
> PG5K- I hear the most accurate gender scans are at 18-22 weeks.

I'm not sure, I just saw a poster saying due to demand for parents wishing to know the sex they now do scans at 26 weeks :shrug:

I'm really hoping I can find out at 20 weeks, if baby will comply :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your should be able to find out with no issues at 20 weeks. Baby is pretty active then and still has the room to move. So that area should be visable at some point during the scan. Later as baby gets bigger and more crammed, sometimes it's covered and hard to see.


----------



## Erised

I know that some NHS hospitals will not tell you the gender. Reason being that it's legal to have an abortion up to 24 weeks, and stupidly enough there *are* people that had abortions this late on because they found out they weren't expecting the gender they wanted. I can't remember whether or not we got told at our NHS scan, though we already knew the gender from an earlier private scan anyway. 

So, rather than fully rely on the NHS ... first check to make sure they don't have a hospital policy that doesn't let them tell you.


----------



## leoniebabey

my hospital will tell you but you have to sign a consent form beforehand


----------



## 3outnumbered

can i have mine changed to family team :pink: mummy team :blue: 20th April will reveal the winning team.

many thanks.

please do make sure your hospital will tell you gender or you will be so upset, if they do make sure you tell them them before they start or they may not.

:baby:


----------



## JayDee

Mrs B - please update as you suggested, (no preference, hoping to find out 5th June) but if you are changing by due date is now 19th according to the scan so could you move that too please. I honestly don't mind if you can't be bothered though.

Our hospital will tell you, but will never say 100% just in case. With our little boy though she pointed out exactly what was making her pretty confident in her suggestion!
I have heard there are some that won't tell you though because of the abortion thing and because they have been sued when they've got it wrong. Both seem awful to me, at the end of the day nhs scans are to check the health of your baby, not anything else, even though we all love seeing them wriggling about in there :)

Private scans work pretty well up to about 32 weeks, that's when they start getting really squashed in there. We had one at 30 weeks last time, it was amazing how much the picture we got of his face looked like him when he was first born. I know it's not amazing really, but it amazed me when I first saw him!


----------



## Mrs.B.

updated for you Jaydee :) course I can be bothered lol


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Mrs B :hi:

Could you update my due date to 5th October - scan brought us forward a bit :yipee:

Also I have my scan on 21st May & will be finding out then if we haven't caved already & paid for a private one. I have no idea what I'd prefer, pros & cons for both. A girl would be the 1st granddaughter (6 boys already) but I'd love for OH to have the little boy he really wants to play rugby with lol... So secretly I'm hoping for a boy for him, but don't tell him or he'll think I'll be disappointed with a girl which definitely isn't true at all.

hehe... so excited & did you know you can find out the gender from 9 weeks now with a gender DNA test... :shock: you just have to pee in a cup & send it off, it's 99% accurate... but its £239 & you don't get to see bubs lol!

:flower:

xxx


----------



## AshleyLK

Can you put me down for I am Team :pink: DH is Team:blue: But we are not finding out!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Please put me as team :yellow: No preference at all!!! Waiting to find out!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope Ive not missed anyone ... 

I am very very happy with either sex, but I would like a :blue: first, as I always wanted an older brother. He would also be the first grandson, and first great-grandson. But girls are so cute and the more I see my baby niece the more I like a :pink: :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Also, the more I look at my scan, trying to look at the skull forehead it seems girly
 



Attached Files:







13+5 scan c crop.JPG
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leia37

Hi, i know you dont see me often but i read all posts.

Mrs B can you put me down as - no preference :yellow: waiting to find out.
thank you :).

Bit disappointed that i dont get 12 week scan, docs said as i had 8 week they wont do one til 20 week. so have a long wait. It has been great hearing how well all yours have gone and seeing pics. I have felt baby moving since about week 11 but convinced myself it was too early. now getting regular tiny jumps. also have managed to find baby on doppler so wait for scan should be easier.


----------



## Pug2012

I have my gender scan on the 18th May. I think boy, my husband has no idea. But my Dad and most of my friends say girl.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Has anyone else been having trouble getting comfy in bed? Last night any position I lay in made something hurt! :( I ended up with pillows under my knees to ease some of the tension on my tummy but my lower back & hips were still sore- I guess that's only going to get worse!! Poor dh was trying to help me get comfy at 3am :/

Xxx


----------



## PG5K

I'm having the same problems with sleeping. I keep waking up with a really painful lower back on the left side. I've been trying to sleep with a cushion between my knees which helps a little.
Im wondering what its going to be like in 3rd tri if its so painful now! 

I had a play with my new pram yesterday :happydance: I really just need to get my lazy ass tidying out the spare room so we can turn it into the nursery. Lol. I just keep looking at the room and want to shut the door on it. It's been a room to dump things for 5 years ! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter


----------



## Shineystar

Erised said:


> I know it's stupidly early, but I swear I've felt pops already. Felt them a couple of times earlier this week but just passed it off as gas, but today it was in the correct place and just a single big pop. Honestly, it felt exactly like it did when pregnant with Moo ... am I mad or has anyone else felt movement already? I'm quite sure it's movement.
> 
> So odd, with Eleanor I didn't feel anything until 18 / 20 weeks. I had an anterior placenta with her though, so hardly felt any movement at all during my pregnancy.

I'm sure I felt it from 13 wks onward, I do get wind but it's higher up, this is like a little poke or pushing sensation very low down. After seeing how much bubs is moving about I'm sure it is baby, don't care if people think I'm mad! 

Also I asked at scan and my placenta is posterior so guess that I'm more likely to feel things at the front then :thumbup:

We had a wee look at some prams yest and got some babygro's, mits and bibs, so cute! 

Off today to start some seedlings off in pots (gloves on of course!) have a nice day ladies :flower:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

PG5K said:


> I'm having the same problems with sleeping. I keep waking up with a really painful lower back on the left side. I've been trying to sleep with a cushion between my knees which helps a little.
> Im wondering what its going to be like in 3rd tri if its so painful now!
> 
> I had a play with my new pram yesterday :happydance: I really just need to get my lazy ass tidying out the spare room so we can turn it into the nursery. Lol. I just keep looking at the room and want to shut the door on it. It's been a room to dump things for 5 years !
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Easter

I'm so jealous that you have a pram already! Lol I've been doing a bit of research in this area but want to leave it to dh to make a final short list before we go looking! I'm also hoping for a contribution to the cost from my parents so holding off for a bit! Hehe

My back bedroom is a mess also, but I've not had the inspiration to do anything with it yet- I'm tempted to buy the cot & get it put up to make it feel like a nursery rather than the junk room I've always hated- when do you think is an ok time to buy and put up a cot?! Lol

Xxx


----------



## PG5K

5_Year_Plan said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problems with sleeping. I keep waking up with a really painful lower back on the left side. I've been trying to sleep with a cushion between my knees which helps a little.
> Im wondering what its going to be like in 3rd tri if its so painful now!
> 
> I had a play with my new pram yesterday :happydance: I really just need to get my lazy ass tidying out the spare room so we can turn it into the nursery. Lol. I just keep looking at the room and want to shut the door on it. It's been a room to dump things for 5 years !
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Easter
> 
> I'm so jealous that you have a pram already! Lol I've been doing a bit of research in this area but want to leave it to dh to make a final short list before we go looking! I'm also hoping for a contribution to the cost from my parents so holding off for a bit! Hehe
> 
> My back bedroom is a mess also, but I've not had the inspiration to do anything with it yet- I'm tempted to buy the cot & get it put up to make it feel like a nursery rather than the junk room I've always hated- when do you think is an ok time to buy and put up a cot?! Lol
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Now? lol.

My pram is second hand but in fab condition. It was so stressful looking at them so i was really happy when we got it from my cousin as its one less stressful thing to do. :)


----------



## AshleyLK

I had to google what a pram was lol we call them strollers in the US.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

AshleyLK said:


> I had to google what a pram was lol we call them strollers in the US.

I thought strollers were push-chairs?

I'm greedy & want one that does everything! Lol I'm even considering one that will convert into a double in the future- is that a step too far...? Lol

Xxx


----------



## maisie78

I got our travel system second hand too but it's in nearly new condition and at a fraction of the cost. I wanted a silver cross 3d and this is what I have got including the car seat, rain cover and cosy toes and all for a bargain of only £185 instead of about £450-600 depending on where you look.

I've been waiting for OH to decide if he wants to find out the gender. I have always wanted to but said I wouldn't if he didn't want to. Well he finally said yes yesterday so I have booked us for a surprise private gender scan in 3 weeks when I will be 16+5 weeks. I'm just going to take him in to town for lunch and shopping and then take him for the scan. I'm so excited and can't wait to see his face :D

I'm also sure I have been feeling baby the last few days. I'm getting fluttery bubbles and I'm certain it's not wind, it just doesn't feel like it. I'm surprised though as being a big girl I wasn't expecting to feel anything until much later :happydance:

Glad to see everyone is doing so well :flower:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm pretty sure I just felt the baby too- could that be?!

I was just sat at the computer, kinda leaning forward, and felt a little ripple- like someone drumming 3 little fingers on the inside of my tummy, just to the left and down from my tummy button.

It's probably just gas, but it doesn't feel like it! It was so tiny/short I nearly missed it, it was only afterwards that I was like "Hey, was that baby?!" lol

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm pretty sure I've felt baby since 11 something weeks. Like a wave is how I decribed it x


----------



## maisie78

5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm pretty sure I just felt the baby too- could that be?!
> 
> I was just sat at the computer, kinda leaning forward, and felt a little ripple- like someone drumming 3 little fingers on the inside of my tummy, just to the left and down from my tummy button.
> 
> It's probably just gas, but it doesn't feel like it! It was so tiny/short I nearly missed it, it was only afterwards that I was like "Hey, was that baby?!" lol
> 
> xxx

That's how I would describe it so unless we're both quite gassy :haha: I think our babies are making themselves known, it's so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi.
Could you update me too please.

:yellow: identical twins, keeping it a surprise

Thank u x


----------



## JayDee

The movement sensation is hard to describe, a bit like a tiny pop that could be a bit like someone flicking you with their finger. I'm only getting the odd one every couple of days but I *know* that's what it is, don't ask me how, I've just decided lol.

I think if you are planning on having 2 close together buying a system that will convert to a double is a great idea. We've been trying to decide if we need one (DS will be nearly 3 when this one comes along) and there are a few good ones that convert - Britax b dual is my favourite at the minute but would cost a small fortune as we'd need to change the car seat and base too. Doesn't seem worth it when we've already got everything. The stuff that we've got was a present from the in laws and is perfectly good, think DS might just have to make do with a buggy board.

I didn't buy anything until 20 weeks last time but I'm completely paranoid and wanted to know everything was ok. I had all the catalogues before that though!


----------



## princess_1991

I haven't felt baba yet :blush:
Heard him a million times tho :haha: I think I'm addicted to my Doppler!

Tbf I was trying to wean myself off it so hadnt listened since Thursday but the past few days I've had a few pains which I'm almost certain are stretchy pains but I thought I'd have a little listen today just to put my mind at ease, it was the quickest I've ever found him! 
I love how my little bumps starting to loads too :cloud9:

Can't wait only 5 weeks and 4 days till we find out what were having :happydance:
Still haven't brought anything yet :dohh: why's it so hard! I can't find any decent unisex outfits and then I have no idea what size to buy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've put this on my journal too but thought I'd also rant on here....

Proper pissed tonight! Some people just get on my nerves!

Girl I know has one child that she cannot handle and is having another soon. She keeps commenting on stuff on my facebook like she knows better you know? Like when we announced she said 'Congratulations I told u ur time will come and ur be soo soo happy. X' which pissed me off to start with... 'your time will come' is the worst statement ever and she still had to get it in there. Most people don't know we were helped by doctors so this makes it seem like I was bitter or impatient?!!! 

Then on a status which I said I might go baby shopping, then someone mentioned second hand sale, to which my reply was 'Thanks, we don't need to buy a lot as were getting given alot of second hand and the big stuff we are buying were getting new x' she then butted in with 'Babies are expensive so best looking round to get some good bargins x' to which I replied 'Like i said most of the stuff has been given to us x' That was the nicest reply I had, got so many nasty ones flying around my head right now!! 

I'm not stupid and I don't need to be seen that way on my own status!! We have family members buying our cot and our pram so thats the expensive stuff done! Lot of little bits been given to us from my sister, including bath, moses basket and lots of clothes! We have steriliser and bottles... I think we can afford a few new things for our first born!!!

Rant over!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs B- this is only the beginning of all the unsolicited advice that will be thrown at you for the next 20 years. Everyone feels they know something more than you and just has to tell you to try and make themselves look better. Once baby is born it gets worse.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> Mrs B- this is only the beginning of all the unsolicited advice that will be thrown at you for the next 20 years. Everyone feels they know something more than you and just has to tell you to try and make themselves look better. Once baby is born it gets worse.

:( I'm being unreasonable aren't I


----------



## leoniebabey

oh it drives you mad as soon as you announce your pregnant people like to give their 2p's worth some good advice some not so good ... i tend to just take it with a pinch of salt now and let it go over my head x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

JayDee said:


> The movement sensation is hard to describe, a bit like a tiny pop that could be a bit like someone flicking you with their finger. I'm only getting the odd one every couple of days but I *know* that's what it is, don't ask me how, I've just decided lol.
> 
> I think if you are planning on having 2 close together buying a system that will convert to a double is a great idea. We've been trying to decide if we need one (DS will be nearly 3 when this one comes along) and there are a few good ones that convert - Britax b dual is my favourite at the minute but would cost a small fortune as we'd need to change the car seat and base too. Doesn't seem worth it when we've already got everything. The stuff that we've got was a present from the in laws and is perfectly good, think DS might just have to make do with a buggy board.
> 
> I didn't buy anything until 20 weeks last time but I'm completely paranoid and wanted to know everything was ok. I had all the catalogues before that though!

I like the look of the Britax B-dual too, love the idea of the baby-safe sleep carrycot that could go in the car, but it's soooo expensive.

I'm thinking along the lines of getting a cheaper one for now, then if I decide a need a double in the future sell the first one and buy a double- in fact for the price of the Britax I could pretty much buy a single and a double!!

We're hoping to have 2 close together, but who knows what the future will hold- plans may change when this little pumpkin arrives on the scene!! he he he

xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi can you change mine to no prefernece :yellow: Mummy thinks :pink: Daddy thinks :blue: find out 29th May! 

Has anyone else found their energy hasnt really come back? I am better than i was at 5-11 weeks but barely, i still have to go to bed super early and i still fell asleep during the afternoon yesterday! I thought we were meant to get energy back in second tri!! :shrug:


----------



## Jaymes

Hi! We are team :yellow: Yellow all the way this time!


----------



## PG5K

Miss Broody said:


> Hi can you change mine to no prefernece :yellow: Mummy thinks :pink: Daddy thinks :blue: find out 29th May!
> 
> Has anyone else found their energy hasnt really come back? I am better than i was at 5-11 weeks but barely, i still have to go to bed super early and i still fell asleep during the afternoon yesterday! I thought we were meant to get energy back in second tri!! :shrug:

I'm wondering when I'll get to the energy stage. I still having bouts of morning sickness and still get tired. 
My week by week book said it should get better by 16 weeks usually so I'm hoping to feel better then.

I'm definitely better than first tri but not quite 'normal' yet :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Hi can you change mine to no prefernece :yellow: Mummy thinks :pink: Daddy thinks :blue: find out 29th May!
> 
> Has anyone else found their energy hasnt really come back? I am better than i was at 5-11 weeks but barely, i still have to go to bed super early and i still fell asleep during the afternoon yesterday! I thought we were meant to get energy back in second tri!! :shrug:
> 
> I'm wondering when I'll get to the energy stage. I still having bouts of morning sickness and still get tired.
> My week by week book said it should get better by 16 weeks usually so I'm hoping to feel better then.
> 
> I'm definitely better than first tri but not quite 'normal' yet :haha:Click to expand...

I agree, I'm in bed by half 9 every night, and i can sleep earlier or in afternoons at weekends if i want but I'm not as zombie fied as I was


----------



## Erised

I'm still a few weeks away from second tri, but the days without tiredness can't come soon enough. That said, I'm managing to stay awake most days without an afternoon nap now (failed yesterday though). 

In other news, I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler just now!! Forgot what a lovely sound it is =D


----------



## AshleyLK

Erised said:


> I'm still a few weeks away from second tri, but the days without tiredness can't come soon enough. That said, I'm managing to stay awake most days without an afternoon nap now (failed yesterday though).
> 
> In other news, I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler just now!! Forgot what a lovely sound it is =D

I just found it for the first time on my own today! So fun!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We just ordered our cot today,( humphrys corner one) was on sale so saved us £110. So excited :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

I was thinking about the energy thing too. I do daycare out of my home and have been struggling getting out of bed at 6am. I am getting a new very colicy newborn (9wks old) starting next monday and she will be here at 5am. So gotta start getting up at 430 was hopping to have more energy and less sickness by then but I dont think that will be the case.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Went to look at prams today... was advised by the woman in the shop against the one I liked :haha: now I haven't got a clue. Know which cot I'm having tho  xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

which pram were you advised against?. Can't imagine its great sales advise to put customers off prams, but hey ho. 

Our pram is on order as is the cot, its so very exciting :happydance:






Mrs.B. said:


> Went to look at prams today... was advised by the woman in the shop against the one I liked :haha: now I haven't got a clue. Know which cot I'm having tho  xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> which pram were you advised against?. Can't imagine its great sales advise to put customers off prams, but hey ho.
> 
> Our pram is on order as is the cot, its so very exciting :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Went to look at prams today... was advised by the woman in the shop against the one I liked :haha: now I haven't got a clue. Know which cot I'm having tho  xxClick to expand...

I was glad she was honest with me :) It was the Silvercross 3D, she said the bottom drop on it or something making the support go.. and she said the clip that holds it together when its collapsed doesn't last long. Nevermind, on the look out for a different one!

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ems/Silver-Cross-3D-Pram-System-Rouge(0083636)

What pram have you gone for? xx


----------



## Lucky7s

I'm so excited.. my friend is giving me her Bugaboo Cameleon that's worth $1k it's a little banged up but I can buy new part and change and add certain things. There is a part that's called pram.. which I found funny since I'm in the US.. it's really cute.. It's all black.. but I may buy cover for it. She's giving me a bunch of other things I'm so happy about that!

https://www.amazon.com/Bugaboo-Cameleon-Stroller-Orange-Tailored/dp/B000GEM50I


----------



## PG5K

Wow, the silvercross ones are so expensive as well.

We got so confused looking at prams! I was so glad when we got ours 2nd hand at a bargain, took a lot of worry away.

Our next task is the cot. Maybe at next pay day, especially as we have a long way to go on the room yet.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think we are going for this cot, we will have baby in with us as we don't have a spare room so won't be having nursery unfortunately, just the cot
 



Attached Files:







obaby grace cot.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Erised

Is it just me that really doesn't give a crap about a pram? With my first pregnancy we simply went with the cheapest travel system we could find, which was a Jeep travel system, at the time going for £100 in Argos. We never test drove it, and used it without problems until I started baby wearing instead. We used the car seat of it until she outgrew it. 

We've still got it, and will use it on snowy days with this one. I won't be buying a new one. The car seat will get used again as well. I plan on getting some wraps and possibly a new Mei Tai carrier to use most of the time though =)

We've got little miss her cot as well, we'll get her a new toddler bed soon so the new baby can go in the cot. It's slightly chewed up from when she was teething, but I'm sure the new kiddo won't care.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ah in that case i agree with her, my friend had it and it was a nightmare pram, really heavy and dead difficult to unfold. 
We have gone for the mothercare my 4 - got it in the sale, really lovely pram with a nice and easy fold down system, can be parent facing too and has the carrycot on it which later converts to a seat. we got it on the babycare plan so we can spread the cost too and not get it delivered till we need it.

Dawn 






Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> which pram were you advised against?. Can't imagine its great sales advise to put customers off prams, but hey ho.
> 
> Our pram is on order as is the cot, its so very exciting :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Went to look at prams today... was advised by the woman in the shop against the one I liked :haha: now I haven't got a clue. Know which cot I'm having tho  xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was glad she was honest with me :) It was the Silvercross 3D, she said the bottom drop on it or something making the support go.. and she said the clip that holds it together when its collapsed doesn't last long. Nevermind, on the look out for a different one!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ems/Silver-Cross-3D-Pram-System-Rouge(0083636)
> 
> What pram have you gone for? xxClick to expand...


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, nice to see those fruit babies getting bigger! It seems weird to me that there's only something the size of a lemon in my tummy but it looks like I swallowed a cantalope! (and who's kidding who, I've eaten my fair share of non-fruit items in the last few months so I'm sure it looks like I've actually swallowed a few bags of chips and some chocolate bars - sigh.) I was wondering about the energy too, still feel like I need a nap every day and am lacking motivation to do just about everything. Sleep is becoming uncomfortable as is trying to paint my toenails or put socks on. Can't imagine how I'm going to shave my legs this summer! We have still not purchased anything for baby and as long as it comes out pink we'll be fine without having to buy clothes as we can reuse DDs. The only thing I want to get is a new stroller (pram) as I enjoy walking and would like one that I can fit both kids in. The one I'm leaning towards is the mountain buggy plus one as it will convert to a single once my daughter refuses to stay in a stroller. It's pricey for us but with most things either being given to us or we have already it's the only thing we'll really need to purchase so I'm okay with the extra expense. I too think I've been feeling baby move around over the last few days. Feels like a pop or ripple and sometimes even a big stretch. My daughter didn't move much at all in my tummy (she's making up for it now) so it's been very reassuring considering I won't have another doctor appointment or scan until mid May. Loving all the pics and gender guesses too. Can't wait to see them all being updated over the next few weeks. As for our little family we'll be waiting until birth again to find out what gender this little muffin is... no preference here. Okay, better get out and enjoy some sunshine while we've got it. Hope you all had a fantastic Easter!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> ah in that case i agree with her, my friend had it and it was a nightmare pram, really heavy and dead difficult to unfold.
> We have gone for the mothercare my 4 - got it in the sale, really lovely pram with a nice and easy fold down system, can be parent facing too and has the carrycot on it which later converts to a seat. we got it on the babycare plan so we can spread the cost too and not get it delivered till we need it.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> which pram were you advised against?. Can't imagine its great sales advise to put customers off prams, but hey ho.
> 
> Our pram is on order as is the cot, its so very exciting :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Went to look at prams today... was advised by the woman in the shop against the one I liked :haha: now I haven't got a clue. Know which cot I'm having tho  xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was glad she was honest with me :) It was the Silvercross 3D, she said the bottom drop on it or something making the support go.. and she said the clip that holds it together when its collapsed doesn't last long. Nevermind, on the look out for a different one!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ems/Silver-Cross-3D-Pram-System-Rouge(0083636)
> 
> What pram have you gone for? xxClick to expand...Click to expand...

Such a girly question coming up ... what colour? :haha:


----------



## Erised

lilosmum - while your baby is only the size of a lemon, your uterus is somewhere between a grapefruit and a small melon ... so you're right! ;)


----------



## Indi84

Dawnlouise30 said:


> ah in that case i agree with her, my friend had it and it was a nightmare pram, really heavy and dead difficult to unfold.
> We have gone for the mothercare my 4 - got it in the sale, really lovely pram with a nice and easy fold down system, can be parent facing too and has the carrycot on it which later converts to a seat. we got it on the babycare plan so we can spread the cost too and not get it delivered till we need it.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> I got the my3 on the same plan thing, £100 off overall with it and the maxi cosi car seat being on sale! I like it because no separate carry cot, I live in a flat and need to space save and went for 3 wheels because I walk my dog everyday and didn't want to stick to paths. Pleased to spread the cost too, anything we are buying new will go on the plan.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Indi84 said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> ah in that case i agree with her, my friend had it and it was a nightmare pram, really heavy and dead difficult to unfold.
> We have gone for the mothercare my 4 - got it in the sale, really lovely pram with a nice and easy fold down system, can be parent facing too and has the carrycot on it which later converts to a seat. we got it on the babycare plan so we can spread the cost too and not get it delivered till we need it.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> I got the my3 on the same plan thing, £100 off overall with it and the maxi cosi car seat being on sale! I like it because no separate carry cot, I live in a flat and need to space save and went for 3 wheels because I walk my dog everyday and didn't want to stick to paths. Pleased to spread the cost too, anything we are buying new will go on the plan.
> 
> Yeah we put our cot on the plan too. Also got our maxi cosi car seat reduced in price and on the plan.... Bargain really, this kitting out baby lark is not cheap xClick to expand...


----------



## princess_1991

Just thought id share a pic of my bump :cloud9:

excuse the state of dh it was first thing this morning :rofl:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> ah in that case i agree with her, my friend had it and it was a nightmare pram, really heavy and dead difficult to unfold.
> We have gone for the mothercare my 4 - got it in the sale, really lovely pram with a nice and easy fold down system, can be parent facing too and has the carrycot on it which later converts to a seat. we got it on the babycare plan so we can spread the cost too and not get it delivered till we need it.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> which pram were you advised against?. Can't imagine its great sales advise to put customers off prams, but hey ho.
> 
> Our pram is on order as is the cot, its so very exciting :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Went to look at prams today... was advised by the woman in the shop against the one I liked :haha: now I haven't got a clue. Know which cot I'm having tho  xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was glad she was honest with me :) It was the Silvercross 3D, she said the bottom drop on it or something making the support go.. and she said the clip that holds it together when its collapsed doesn't last long. Nevermind, on the look out for a different one!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ems/Silver-Cross-3D-Pram-System-Rouge(0083636)
> 
> What pram have you gone for? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a girly question coming up ... what colour? :haha:Click to expand...

I would have had red but DH wanted black x x


----------



## leoniebabey

was just teasing myself looking at expensive practical doubles today lol


----------



## AshleyLK

princess_1991 said:


> Just thought id share a pic of my bump :cloud9:
> 
> excuse the state of dh it was first thing this morning :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 372763

Def. a cute bump!


----------



## 3outnumbered

hey ladies, joining the pram and cot talk.

we have small bedrooms so bought a cot from Ikea for LO for £40 a few years ago, they still do it. the mattress is only £30 too. so we just buying a new mattress for it.

I went on FaceBay on Facebook and bought a second hand travel system for £60.00 its a Graco but comes with so much stuff they never used. most importantly fits in the car!! :wacko:

:thumbup:


----------



## PG5K

We are going to get our cot from ikea too. Everything else in our house seems to be ikea! Lol.
The one I want is white and £60 and the mattress is £35. I love the winnie the pooh one in Mothercare but I can't justify £200+ on just the cot. :( 

My husband put a bid on a Moses basket to on eBay which is local collection, fingers crossed we win it at a bargain price. :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Mrs B - afraid I have to agree on the Silvercross 3D - don't do it. I know someone who works somewhere that sells them and she said they get more of those back than anything else under warranty because they don't take very well to being folded and put up again and they break as a result. 
We looked at them last time, and I quite liked them before that. We ended up with a loola, debated between that a my3/my4 and a quinny buzz. In the end we went purely for the one that folded smallest and easiest as we knew we'd need to put it in the car a lot.

I can recommend Ikea nursery stuff, ours is great. Sadly it doesn't look like they do the range we have any more though :( We've just ordered a toddler bed for little man so baby will just get his old room as it is. Might change some of the pale blue stuff if we're having a girl, but I'll see, I hate decorating so the room is actually cream, as it was when we moved in!

A few pages back someone mentioned about "advice" and comments they were getting. It's hard, people all have a different experience and want to share it with you. I'm sure i'm guilty of it too, but I do try to say "I did.... and this is why" rather than "I think you should...." - please tell me if I ever put anything on here that is too much, I'm not easily offended and would much rather know.


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm going for an ikea cot too the one I had for LO is broke or I'd have used that!


----------



## PG5K

Re the advice thing, my friend is ttc and struggling so we had a long conversation about what me and dh did. 
At the end she said "thanks for the advice". I said eep its not advice, just what we did! I'm definitely not a guru on ttc. 
I'm glad she can talk to me though as I knew how she was feeling when she got her af. :(


----------



## lazybum09

morning ladies, feeling sorry for myself, got a stinking cold, and a watering eye, tried to get into doctors this morning but couldn't get in, as think i may have conjunctivitis, hopefully can get in tomorrow , hope you all had a nice Easter x


----------



## Lisa92881

So jealous of all the baby purchases going on!! We still haven't bought one single thing!! :dohh: Its a mixture of "it's still too early, we don't want to jinx it" and waiting to find out if baby is a boy/girl. I am dying to buy stuff though!! :)


----------



## PG5K

lazybum09 said:


> morning ladies, feeling sorry for myself, got a stinking cold, and a watering eye, tried to get into doctors this morning but couldn't get in, as think i may have conjunctivitis, hopefully can get in tomorrow , hope you all had a nice Easter x


:( :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lillichloe

Starting a new week today! Yay. I cannot wait for this morning rather all day sickness to quit. I'm starting to think I may be sick for the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs.B. said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Mrs B- this is only the beginning of all the unsolicited advice that will be thrown at you for the next 20 years. Everyone feels they know something more than you and just has to tell you to try and make themselves look better. Once baby is born it gets worse.
> 
> :( I'm being unreasonable aren't IClick to expand...

Aw, you weren't being unreasonable. It's natural to get your back up and claws out when someone does this. In most cases people are innocent in it thinking 'I just want to pass on what I've learned the hard way' and don't know the correct way of doing so. I also let things roll off in most cases as either way it's what I say that goes anyways. What is right for one is not always right for another. On here I think it's nice we can all banter about our likes/dislikes, give experiences. I don't think I've seen anyone say 'don't do that' which is great! Just it's more in everyday life it'll happen, or even be forced on you by loved ones.

For example, on Easter weekend my mother in law gave my son nuts when we specifically told her not to as he hasn't been exposed to them yet. She brushed it off 'ah it was only a small bit' 'my kids ate them early and turned out just fine'. Yes because I would love to spend Easter in emerg with an allergic reaction due to you being stubborn. Sometimes she doesn't think of the limits set as in it's not her child, she doesn't get to make tha choice!


----------



## leoniebabey

wow i went to a fab place today it's a 2nd hand baby shop they had some FAB things for next to nothing i saw a great cot for £30 deffo going to go there after my 20w scan! the stuff was in fab condition too.


----------



## princess_1991

:brat: really struggling on deciding on which pram to have!!
Is there not a website that says this type of pram is good for this and this ones good for this :haha:

All this baby shopping business is so hard! And it's made even harder by DH declining every thing I like :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.B.

princess_1991 said:


> :brat: really struggling on deciding on which pram to have!!
> Is there not a website that says this type of pram is good for this and this ones good for this :haha:
> 
> All this baby shopping business is so hard! And it's made even harder by DH declining every thing I like :growlmad:

Me too!


----------



## Shineystar

first proper baby brain mess up today! was meant to be at hospital yest for consultant appt and i totally forgot until i looked in my diary today back at work! what an idiot!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i thought this tiredness lark was meant to be getting easier now.... after a day at work i am shattered so off to bed for me <<<<<<<<<<Yawn>>>>>>>


----------



## PG5K

*yawn*
Me to. I went out to the pub for dinner and now I am ready for bed.


----------



## Jocr

Miss Broody said:


> Hi can you change mine to no prefernece :yellow: Mummy thinks :pink: Daddy thinks :blue: find out 29th May!
> 
> Has anyone else found their energy hasnt really come back? I am better than i was at 5-11 weeks but barely, i still have to go to bed super early and i still fell asleep during the afternoon yesterday! I thought we were meant to get energy back in second tri!! :shrug:

My energy has disappeared again:dohh:
Like you say thought it was gunna be easier on the tiredness now. Also the 2nd trimester I should be blooming. Not being mis lazy lethargic pants with a cold and craving junk food eeeakkk!



lillichloe said:


> I was thinking about the energy thing too. I do daycare out of my home and have been struggling getting out of bed at 6am. I am getting a new very colicy newborn (9wks old) starting next monday and she will be here at 5am. So gotta start getting up at 430 was hopping to have more energy and less sickness by then but I dont think that will be the case.

OMG 4.30 am I struggle with 8am. I don't know how you do it but you're good. 



Lucky7s said:


> I'm so excited.. my friend is giving me her Bugaboo Cameleon that's worth $1k it's a little banged up but I can buy new part and change and add certain things. There is a part that's called pram.. which I found funny since I'm in the US.. it's really cute.. It's all black.. but I may buy cover for it. She's giving me a bunch of other things I'm so happy about that!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bugaboo-Cameleon-Stroller-Orange-Tailored/dp/B000GEM50I

I quite like the look of this one too. My friend has it and I took it for a test drive. Really good for off roading. Also folds up really easily and small. :thumbup: we saw some go on eBay really cheep but kinda chickened out on buying it. MIL wants to buy the pram so she wants us to do the whole traipsing round the shops thing. She also might not want to give us the money to get it 2nd hand. She can be pretty awkward sometimes and very set in her ways. She has already started telling me what pram I should get etc etc doesn't trust the new ones that are a buggie seat that can also turn into a pram!!! Wish me luck



princess_1991 said:


> Just thought id share a pic of my bump :cloud9:
> 
> excuse the state of dh it was first thing this morning :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 372763

wow that is an impressive bump especially laying down. And I see you still have hip bones sticking out, mine have dissapered under some fat. 
My bump sticks out more when I'm stood up, I think a bit of it is still bloat though. It's lovely getting the bump at last isn't it. 



Lisa92881 said:


> So jealous of all the baby purchases going on!! We still haven't bought one single thing!! :dohh: Its a mixture of "it's still too early, we don't want to jinx it" and waiting to find out if baby is a boy/girl. I am dying to buy stuff though!! :)

I feel the same as you about buying stuff, thought it was just me :hugs:

AFM - had a week on leave and have had what seems like lazyitus and half a head cold that won't sod off. Just as well I was off work for the week as it would have been hard to get anything done. 
Still feeling very hungry quite often and it's not from lack of eating I can tell ya:haha:
We will be finding out the sex at a private scan. Just need to save a few quid first. I think we will aim for 17/18 weeks. 
MIL not happy that we are finding out as she thinks it's nice to have a surprise!!! Oh it's so hard to keep my mouth shut with the outlaws sometimes. She had her turn this is not her baby. She doesn't want to know. So how difficult is she??? How the hecky peck are we supposed to not let her know when she sees things weve brought and we say he or she instead of it. She is very unreasonable at times. Sorry moan over:blush:
SIL said we are having her cot, borrowed the Moses basket so need pram, clothes,wardrobe, changing unit etc etc
We will wait until we know the sex of the baby before we buy most things. 
Big :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

5 weeks to go to find out what i'm having !! eeeek :)

also feel as if my belly has popped some today feels alot bigger and also think i'm developing a new stretchmark! the ones i have now don't bother me really there not horrendous and just on my hips but i don't want the huge belly ones :'(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I never got stretch marks until well after giving birth, it was weird how they showed when the skin tried to elastic back.


----------



## leoniebabey

did your bump go down quick? i got some after but mainly just faint ones because my bump shrank so quick. The main ones i got around 30 weeks though and i don't buy this if you mum didn't get them crap. she's had 4 kids and not a single stretchmark! but me and my sis both have them!


----------



## lillichloe

That's lucky you got so few be happy!! When I was pregnant with my daughter my belly looked like I was attacked my a giant cat. It looked bad, huge, wide, red, violently red stretch marks they have faded away now( she's 7 ) I'm sure I'll get more this go around too.


----------



## leoniebabey

i used bio oil religiously last time but ick the texture of it makes me cringe i hate how it makes your clothes like stick lol!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Whatever, we earned our stripes :)


----------



## Erised

I got stretchmarks really badly, in fact, right after birth the bloody midwife decided to tell me 'you really did get a lot of stretchmarks, didn't you?' while cleaning the blood of me! Cheers love, exactly what I wanted to hear. 

This isn't me in the photo, but that's pretty much what I looked like (and still do, just silver coloured now instead of red):

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-R3ud2cqYO_k/T1DrkpNp8iI/AAAAAAAAB0w/8bRtVpZfrt4/s1600/Stretch-marks-during-pregnancy.jpg


----------



## JayDee

Sorry, I didn't get any stretch marks, but I did apply bio oil twice a day and more if I saw what looked like the start of a line! I do have them on my back and legs from growing quick as a teenager though so I'm not completely line free.

For some reason, I don't think I'm going to be so lucky this time... I guess we'll see.


----------



## PG5K

Hows everyone today? I am feeling like a massive frump because hardly any of my clothes fit me anymore. I am sick of everything being tight around the stomach, bum and hips.
I am sure when i get a proper bump then i will feel more relaxed but at the moment i am worried people are just seeing me as fat. 

I am going to see a lady tonight about buying some maternity clothes. I am hoping that having comfy things will make me feel a bit better.

Is anyone else suddenly feeling worried again? After the elation of seeing the baby at 13 weeks i am having a bit of a worry today. It is only 2 weeks till i get to my first antenatal appointment and then i should hear the heartbeat. Hopefully when i hear that then i will relax a bit more again. I dont know whether to get a doppler or whether it is just more likely to make me worry?

On the happy note... i am an orange! :happydance:


----------



## AshleyLK

PG5K said:


> Hows everyone today? I am feeling like a massive frump because hardly any of my clothes fit me anymore. I am sick of everything being tight around the stomach, bum and hips.
> I am sure when i get a proper bump then i will feel more relaxed but at the moment i am worried people are just seeing me as fat.
> 
> I am going to see a lady tonight about buying some maternity clothes. I am hoping that having comfy things will make me feel a bit better.
> 
> Is anyone else suddenly feeling worried again? After the elation of seeing the baby at 13 weeks i am having a bit of a worry today. It is only 2 weeks till i get to my first antenatal appointment and then i should hear the heartbeat. Hopefully when i hear that then i will relax a bit more again. I dont know whether to get a doppler or whether it is just more likely to make me worry?
> 
> On the happy note... i am an orange! :happydance:


Congrats on the orange! 

We obviously all completely understand your worries and for me, the Doppler (now that I can find the heart beat) is a tool of reassurance. I wouldn't say it is for everyone but it can be helpful to quiet some of those fears. They are relatively inexpensive too, I have the Sonoline b. When I find my baby it is nearly in my pubic region. Hasn't quite gravitated upwards yet. When your midwife allows you to listen to the babies heart beat, watch where she puts the probe and you should just follow her lead when you get yours to find your baby's heart beat, that's how I finally found mine.


----------



## Jocr

I use my doppler for reassurance every few days :thumbup:. I would worry myself silly without it I think.:wacko:
As for stretch marks - I reckon I will get quite a few as my bum and legs have them anyway from when I put on weight and grwing as a teenager.
I too have noticed that its not just my tummy getting bigger It is certainly more of an effort to get anything over my thighs and bum now and seem to be living in maternity comfy bottoms or leggings at work with long jumper.

I have what I imagine are growing pains (more of a period/muscle ache) low in my tummy today - been happening since I sneezed un prepaired first thing this morning. TMI alert - it seems my pelvic floor has taken a hit lately with all my sneezing with this cold as had a few wee squirts!!:blush: Not impressed:growlmad: with my weakness so must get on and do the exercises.
Anyone else got growing pains?


----------



## Quartz

Hello everyone - not been around for awhile as been busy!

Struggling with deciding on prams/pushchair. We have a silvercross 3D from last time which was fine then as we walked everywhere as we lived right in town. But we have moved further out so need to drive/take trains and it is a pain to try and fold (we tried once never again). So had a lightweight obay atlas which was fine but it broke (after two years and was our fault) and DD rarely uses a pushchair now and when she does its a £30 kiddicare one that is not suitable. Thinking of a Maclaren that is suitable from birth as planning on babywearing with an ergo.

For stretch marks bio oil is great - I got some at 36 weeks last time as I was not very good at using it and its making them better. 

In terms of the front page I have no preference although think its a boy and will find out on May 23rd (which I think is quite a common 20 week scan date)


----------



## annabelle29

Hi ladies!! Had my scan last Thursday and got to hear the hb for the first time. It sounded like galloping horses, it was lovely. :flower: The u/s tech also told us the sex and said she was 99% sure. She predicted correctly with my DS at the same stage, so I trust her accuracy, but we're still waiting for that official confirmation at the 20 week. I'll post a pic when I get my camera back from my in laws. So great to see a little baby now and not just a blob! :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Jocr- I get pains when I sneeze, cough or move to fast. Doc said its most likely round ligament pain from all the growing.


----------



## 3outnumbered

annabelle29 said:


> Hi ladies!! Had my scan last Thursday and got to hear the hb for the first time. It sounded like galloping horses, it was lovely. :flower: The u/s tech also told us the sex and said she was 99% sure. She predicted correctly with my DS at the same stage, so I trust her accuracy, but we're still waiting for that official confirmation at the 20 week. I'll post a pic when I get my camera back from my in laws. So great to see a little baby now and not just a blob! :happydance:

SOOOOOOO.............................do we get to know?


:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow I am in pain!! Got major groin pain down my left inner thigh! Makes me waddle!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear ya. I must've twisted weird yesterday cause my inside of my knee as just killing, it hurts to bend and to lift it. It's a bit better today but turning over in bed last night was just torture. 

Today has been interesting. Everything was going good this morning, fed my son some banana and a veggie/fruit muffin and had one myself. Let the dogs out, brought them back in and head downstairs to feed them and something is leaking from the ceiling tile! Eek, it was white so I thought, crap it's soapy water from the dishes I just washed, go up and check under the sink, pipes are just fine. Start scouring the kitchen and notice the liquid leaking from the fridge, open the door to an empty milk bag, three shelves covered in it, it drained all through the fridge to the floor by the baseboard and right through the basement ceiling. F$&#!! is all I can say. Cleaned what I could, chastised DH for breaking the bag as he was last one with the milk bags this morning, and had to run out the door to my docs appt! Was almost late getting myself and DS ready admidst all this was just crazy!

Sorry, just needed to vent, rant over :)


----------



## Erised

Hopeful42nd - Oh no =( Milk smells horrible as well if it's not completely cleaned up! Hope you won't suffer with any 'after effects' from it. 

annabelle29 - How exciting!! Hope you get the gender confirmed in a few weeks

I got a call of my midwife today. Apparently she had received word that there was something wrong with my NHS number, so they refused to process my blood tests that were taken over a week ago. She ended up calling the GP surgery a couple of times, and eventually found out that the problem was that my maternity papers (and there for blood test papers) are in my married name, but my NHS number and GP surgery is still in my maiden name. Yup, because my name hadn't changed they refused to test my blood and it's now bloody wasted. 

The sickle cell test had to be done before 10 weeks, so we're screwed for that now. Thankfully it isn't exactly important given my background. I'll get my bloods re-taken in 2 weeks at my scan appointment. 

Bit peeved to be honest. Not the midwives fault, so don't blame her ... just the fact that something as silly as the name not having changed over means they won't even look into it. If they'd checked the address they would have found it matched, date of birth matched, and my daughter and husband both with the same married name live at that address. Doesn't take a genius to put 1+1 together now, does it?


----------



## annabelle29

3outnumbered said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Had my scan last Thursday and got to hear the hb for the first time. It sounded like galloping horses, it was lovely. :flower: The u/s tech also told us the sex and said she was 99% sure. She predicted correctly with my DS at the same stage, so I trust her accuracy, but we're still waiting for that official confirmation at the 20 week. I'll post a pic when I get my camera back from my in laws. So great to see a little baby now and not just a blob! :happydance:
> 
> SOOOOOOO.............................do we get to know?
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...


So far, we are Team :pink: Sooo crazy b/c I haven't the slightest feeling one way or the other this pregnancy and with my son, I knew right away he was a boy. I always thought I'd have boys, so this blew me away.  We shall see if she truly is a girl in about 7 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Lucky7s

My u/s to check gender is May 3rd, got it moved up.. I'm really excited I hope they can get the gender.. I've heard sometimes they can't say 100%. I'm gonna have a party that weekend where we'll be announcing the gender with a cake! I'm so excited...


----------



## Feb4th2011

Lucky7s said:


> My u/s to check gender is May 3rd, got it moved up.. I'm really excited I hope they can get the gender.. I've heard sometimes they can't say 100%. I'm gonna have a party that weekend where we'll be announcing the gender with a cake! I'm so excited...

I've watched a million and one videos on youtube of this!!!! I think this is a fantastic gender reveal idea!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## PG5K

Oh no hopeful, doesn't sound like you had a good day hun.

Erised - my doctors was stupid to. They wouldn't send me to a midwife until they had done a urine test even though they had been sent scan pictures from the hospital of my babys heartbeat! 
It's a shame they wasted your blood test over something so silly.

I went to meet the lady and she sold me 2 huge bags of maternity clothes for £20. So chuffed to have things that are a little big instead of tight. Most have plenty of growing room but for the moment I can put a belt on with them. :happydance: We also had a lovely chat. 

I've been having really bad shooting pains low down when I've been walking. The midwife said its probably my pelvis pulling apart (sounds horrible, lol) but wants to check I don't have a water infection.


----------



## Lucky7s

FEB4th2011-Ya I've seen it on tv and also 2 friends did it.. I'm hoping it turns out!

PGk5 - Pelvis pulling apart sounds awful.. OMG. I mean i've had some pains.. shooting what not.. I thought it was like Uterus stretching.. but pelvis pulling apart. ouch. Hope you feel better.

Hopeful - sorry to hear about the spilled milk... not a fun way to start the day :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, no sense crying over spilled milk :haha:
Anyways, it's not too bad. The day got better later, made a nice dinner, my knee that was hurting is on the mend, I just plain feel better. It's just when these things happen they seem to pile on. So I feel good, definately am showing a bit, and lots of my tops are a bit snug around the belly. On with the preggo wear! I don't really care if I get big, I lost it last time, I can do it again! I'll just eat healthy but indulge on e and a while. I'm loving picked lately!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Lucky7s said:


> FEB4th2011-Ya I've seen it on tv and also 2 friends did it.. I'm hoping it turns out!
> 
> PGk5 - Pelvis pulling apart sounds awful.. OMG. I mean i've had some pains.. shooting what not.. I thought it was like Uterus stretching.. but pelvis pulling apart. ouch. Hope you feel better.
> 
> Hopeful - sorry to hear about the spilled milk... not a fun way to start the day :(

It totally will work out! That's gonna be so exciting to have everyone all around waiting in excitement to see what the sex of your lil one will be!!! Who are you gonna get to cut the cake? or will it be you and DH?!:flower:


----------



## Miss Broody

I love my maternity jeans, my normal jeans were so uncomfy round the bump and digging in. I have definately popped a bit recently. 

Had anyone felt anymovement? I am sure i felt flutterings last night and i am thinking around 14 weeks thats possible? 

I am so excited for finding out the gender, only 5 weeks and 5 days till 20 wk scan to find out! ;-)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too m sure I feel things at times and have done for a while. But whether It's baby or not who knows lol. Sure inc too early but its not anything I've ever felt before


----------



## Lisa40

Everytime I wake up I have this really hard lump on the left of my tummy, but the right side is flat, it goes down when I lie on my back though... Very weird!

Ohhhh I'm an orange today :yipee:
hope everyone is good :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

Need a bit of advice, i have had a constant nagging headache for three days with occasional black floaty things in my eyes. Paracetomal dulll the pain but it never disapears, I can't get in the dr's as they have no appointments. I am trying to get hold of midwife but that is proving illusive too. Anyone thing i should push it with the Dr's and try and get seen or am i over reacting?

Dawn


----------



## 3outnumbered

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Need a bit of advice, i have had a constant nagging headache for three days with occasional black floaty things in my eyes. Paracetomal dulll the pain but it never disapears, I can't get in the dr's as they have no appointments. I am trying to get hold of midwife but that is proving illusive too. Anyone thing i should push it with the Dr's and try and get seen or am i over reacting?
> 
> Dawn

have you asked your GP where your nearest walk in centre is? they are all over england, you may have to wait an hour but you will be seen, they are open 8-8 7 days a week.

Make sure you drink plenty of water more than you normally would because of baby. dont forget how much blood you got pumping round now! dont under estimate what pregnancy can do to your body.

do ask bout the walk in centre though.

:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Dawn - Are you dehydrated? I get banging headaches and floaty eye things and it seems to be on days when I haven't had enough water. 
If you are concerned then I'd ring your midwife or early pregnancy unit at the hospital, there should be a number for one or both on the front of your maternity notes.


----------



## Erised

Dawn - it could be dehydration, or blood pressure problems (which is actually very common in pregnancy). Take a lot of water, and rather than paracetamol take some aspirin (only a low dose, 75mg if you have it). If you can't get through to the midwife I'd walk into a local pharmacy and explain what's going on. They'll probably offer to check your blood pressure for you, and will be able to advice you further as to whether or not a GP visit is required.


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance: today I'm an orange!
Finding it really hard to get my head round the fact that next week I'm 4 months pregnant! Where has that time gone!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Need a bit of advice, i have had a constant nagging headache for three days with occasional black floaty things in my eyes. Paracetomal dulll the pain but it never disapears, I can't get in the dr's as they have no appointments. I am trying to get hold of midwife but that is proving illusive too. Anyone thing i should push it with the Dr's and try and get seen or am i over reacting?
> 
> Dawn

I'm suffering from head aches as well, its been just terrible. I have a massage booked for this afternoon. I hoping that helps. Good luck hun

I wouldn't take any medicine until you can talk with a professional...


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> :happydance: today I'm an orange!
> Finding it really hard to get my head round the fact that next week I'm 4 months pregnant! Where has that time gone!!

yay! I can't believe how fast its going!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too am an Orange, but it looks like there is another lemon and Orange soon!! Huh

Waiting call from midwife as they say sounds like I got SPD but as i haven't got children and I'm 15 weeks It's a little early... See what they say, may need physio


----------



## Feb4th2011

Mrs.B. said:


> I too am an Orange, but it looks like there is another lemon and Orange soon!! Huh
> 
> Waiting call from midwife as they say sounds like I got SPD but as i haven't got children and I'm 15 weeks It's a little early... See what they say, may need physio

Mrs. B what is SPD?:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Feb4th2011 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I too am an Orange, but it looks like there is another lemon and Orange soon!! Huh
> 
> Waiting call from midwife as they say sounds like I got SPD but as i haven't got children and I'm 15 weeks It's a little early... See what they say, may need physio
> 
> Mrs. B what is SPD?:shrug:Click to expand...

Not completely sure, my computers broke so can't look lol. Somethin.g to do with pelvis and hips moving or separating or something.

Midwife called back and isn't interested as It's not baby. So have to go GP. Temple just to see what happens in a few weeks as i will see my midwife. Can't keep having time off. I came home sick today as I've got headache and sore throat and felt bad. Been in bed all afternoon.


----------



## Erised

SPD = Symphysis pubis dysfunction (also known as pelvic girdle pain)

Quoted from babycentre.co.uk:



> The two halves of your pelvis are connected at the front by a stiff joint called the symphysis pubis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues, called ligaments. To help your baby pass through your pelvis as easily as possible, your body produces a hormone called relaxin, which softens the ligaments.
> 
> As a result, these joints move more during and just after pregnancy, causing inflammation and pain, known as symphysis pubis dysfunction or SPD.
> 
> A related condition is diastasis symphysis pubis (DSP), in which the gap in the pubic joint widens too far. The average gap between the bones in a non-pregnant woman is between 4mm and 5mm, and during pregnancy it's normal for this gap to widen by 2mm or 3mm. If the gap is 10mm or more, DSP is diagnosed. It's rare, and can only be identified by X-ray.

The symptoms:


Pain in the pubic area and groin 
Back pain, pelvic girdle pain or hip pain. 
A grinding or clicking sensation in your pubic area. 
Pain down the inside of your thighs or between your legs. 

It can be made worse by parting your legs, walking, going up or down stairs or moving around in bed. Worse pain at night. It can stop you sleeping well and getting up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night can be especially painful.

Basically, most women get this pain to some degree as we all have our pelvis start opening up due to the relaxin hormon. For some the pain gets worse than for others, and it can sometimes need treating as the pelvis can open *too* far leaving you unable to walk.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> SPD = Symphysis pubis dysfunction (also known as pelvic girdle pain)
> 
> Quoted from babycentre.co.uk:
> 
> 
> 
> The two halves of your pelvis are connected at the front by a stiff joint called the symphysis pubis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues, called ligaments. To help your baby pass through your pelvis as easily as possible, your body produces a hormone called relaxin, which softens the ligaments.
> 
> As a result, these joints move more during and just after pregnancy, causing inflammation and pain, known as symphysis pubis dysfunction or SPD.
> 
> A related condition is diastasis symphysis pubis (DSP), in which the gap in the pubic joint widens too far. The average gap between the bones in a non-pregnant woman is between 4mm and 5mm, and during pregnancy it's normal for this gap to widen by 2mm or 3mm. If the gap is 10mm or more, DSP is diagnosed. It's rare, and can only be identified by X-ray.
> 
> The symptoms:
> 
> 
> Pain in the pubic area and groin
> Back pain, pelvic girdle pain or hip pain.
> A grinding or clicking sensation in your pubic area.
> Pain down the inside of your thighs or between your legs.
> 
> It can be made worse by parting your legs, walking, going up or down stairs or moving around in bed. Worse pain at night. It can stop you sleeping well and getting up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night can be especially painful.
> 
> Basically, most women get this pain to some degree as we all have our pelvis start opening up due to the relaxin hormon. For some the pain gets worse than for others, and it can sometimes need treating as the pelvis can open *too* far leaving you unable to walk.Click to expand...

Thankyou! Sounds about right! :wacko:


----------



## leoniebabey

urgh my sickness came back horrendous tonight :(


----------



## Lucky7s

Feb4th2011 said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> FEB4th2011-Ya I've seen it on tv and also 2 friends did it.. I'm hoping it turns out!
> 
> PGk5 - Pelvis pulling apart sounds awful.. OMG. I mean i've had some pains.. shooting what not.. I thought it was like Uterus stretching.. but pelvis pulling apart. ouch. Hope you feel better.
> 
> Hopeful - sorry to hear about the spilled milk... not a fun way to start the day :(
> 
> It totally will work out! That's gonna be so exciting to have everyone all around waiting in excitement to see what the sex of your lil one will be!!! Who are you gonna get to cut the cake? or will it be you and DH?!:flower:Click to expand...

I think my DH since in delivery room I'd want him to tell everyone!!! Can't wait... I got nervous thinking about it this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for advice re headaches, midwife thought dehydration, have drank lots today and feel slightly better x x


----------



## Lisa40

Hi Everyone

Sorry to hear a few of you are having pains / sickness / headaches :hugs:

I'm having a bit of a bad day today.. well a bad week really, not pregnancy wise but our boiler broke a week ago & because it was Easter they couldn't get anyone to fix it until Tuesday, so no hot water / heating for 4 days. Then they come out & say they need another part so it'll be another day, then today they say that the part they need is no longer made & we need a new boiler!!! £2000 of savings just gone like that... poof :sad2:

I know it's only money but I was doing so well saving up so I could take more time off work with the LO when he/she arrives & I just couldn't stop crying today, that money means 2 months of my LO's life I'll miss.... so gutted :sad2:

Hope eveyone else is doing well :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Alandsa

Lisa - oh no that's absolutely awful :( would you ever consider one of those interest free credit cards such as Barclays? So you can just pay it across a year instead of all at once?

I hate how big bills come out of the blue like that. We are still recovering from a series of such big bills over the last year. It's quite depressing really isn't it :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

It is quite depressing lol, just start to get somewhere & then wham lol.

I think we are going to use savings & then pay back as much as possible over the next 5 months... only 5 more paydays until mat leave eeeekkk, I guess if we need any more while on mat leave we could look at the credit card then.

How are you doing anyway hun?

xx


----------



## lillichloe

Miss Broody said:


> I love my maternity jeans, my normal jeans were so uncomfy round the bump and digging in. I have definately popped a bit recently.
> 
> Had anyone felt anymovement? I am sure i felt flutterings last night and i am thinking around 14 weeks thats possible?
> 
> I am so excited for finding out the gender, only 5 weeks and 5 days till 20 wk scan to find out! ;-)

I have been feeling flutters for about a week now. Not every day. Today I am 100% sure it's baby and have felt it twice today. I am sure baby is still too small for me to feel most of the movement going on but it is still exciting !!!


----------



## PG5K

I hope it doesn't come back too often for you Leonie. There are much nicer ways our body can remind us we are pregnant :hugs: 

I'm having a lot of pain when I walk to, Mrs B. My midwife said it might be my pelvis moving but they're also checking I don't have a UTI. 
I got to listen to the heartbeat for the first time today :happydance: She put the thing on my stomach and instantly had the heartbeat! She said it was the easiest one she's ever found.
I asked why I had an appointment with obstetrics and she said its because of the family history of diabetes. I don't mind though, the more checks the better.


----------



## Alandsa

Lisa40 said:


> It is quite depressing lol, just start to get somewhere & then wham lol.
> 
> I think we are going to use savings & then pay back as much as possible over the next 5 months... only 5 more paydays until mat leave eeeekkk, I guess if we need any more while on mat leave we could look at the credit card then.
> 
> How are you doing anyway hun?
> 
> xx

Yeah there will be some more options then nearer the time. It would be a shame for you to have to reduce your mat leave. Wow 5 more paydays!! That spun me out for a minute thinking of it like that (although I have a few extra lol)

Yeah I'm doing well thank you. Just had my second scan @ 8 wks and it's all spot on and doing well. Not met the midwife yet but looking forward to meeting her I two weeks (although I will be 10 wks by then... Does seem a bit late!) xx


----------



## PG5K

So glad its going well Alandsa :)


I know this is tmi but has anyone else noticed a massive increase in cm?!
Urgh, I feel so wet and its really not attractive. Lol.


----------



## JayDee

Glad you're feeling a bit better Dawn.

Rubbish news about your boiler, if you want to look on the bright side at least it didn't happen when it was minus temperatures outside.

Saying it's only 5 more pay days till maternity leave makes it sound really close - I haven't even told work that I'm pregnant yet!


----------



## Miss Broody

Time does seem to be going much quicker now!! Exciting. 

I havent felt much else since then, i know its pretty early still. I am looking forward to really be able to feel proper movements!! 

I've been having pelvic pain, but i found its better thelast few days as i think baby has moved up a bit more, and when i had it i found following the advice for SPD helped, stuff like take small steps when walking, get out of bed with your knees together, sit with proper posture, not with your legs crossed etc. 
xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

I have the pregnancy blues, dont know why!!!

trying to be cheerful for the kids, but really dont want to do much.

I need to pull myself together. :wacko:


:baby:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ah hope you feel better soon 3outnumbered.

Was in sainsbury's earlier and Tommy Tipee bottles are on offer £8.65 for three bottles (should have been £12.99). This is cheaper than the offers on them in mothercare at the moment. 

Dawn


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I used those bottles ( when needed as I breastfed). We now fell in love with their spill proof sippy cups, they really don't spill! Great brand :)


----------



## Alandsa

For those in the UK, when did you get your 12 week scan? Was it actually around 12 weeks? My first appointment with the midwife will be when I'm 10 weeks, I'm assuming then I will have a booking appointment after this but it doesn't feel much time tube fire the 12 week scan!

She was confused regarding my dates due to the MC and I had to wait two weeks for a blood test at 7 wks which placed me between 6-8 weeks. Wish I had just called her to tell her his many weeks I was rather than do the blood test as that has really delayed things I think now?


----------



## leoniebabey

i was 13 weeks x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> For those in the UK, when did you get your 12 week scan? Was it actually around 12 weeks? My first appointment with the midwife will be when I'm 10 weeks, I'm assuming then I will have a booking appointment after this but it doesn't feel much time tube fire the 12 week scan!
> 
> She was confused regarding my dates due to the MC and I had to wait two weeks for a blood test at 7 wks which placed me between 6-8 weeks. Wish I had just called her to tell her his many weeks I was rather than do the blood test as that has really delayed things I think now?

I had midwife apt at 9 weeks scan at 13+5 xx


----------



## Erised

I've got my scan at 13 weeks
It's quite common to have your scan around 2 or 3 weeks after your intake appointment


----------



## JayDee

My scan was exactly 12 weeks on LMP dates.
My first appointment with the midwife, which was the booking appointment, was only a couple of weeks before, she rang the scan dept while I was there to arrange a time. Think it could have been sooner other than for the NT scan you have to be 11+4 or more and it just worked out that 12 weeks was the best time.


----------



## Alandsa

Ahh okay so doesn't sound like mine is that far off what the norm is then. Thanks everyone :)

Hope you are all doing well! It must be good to be in the 2nd trimester :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa hey 8 weeks! How you feeling? I felt a sense of relief at 8 or 9 weeks, knowing that I'd made it past the scariest stage, only a few more weeks and you'll be in 2nd tri! I thought the 8 to 12 went quite quick! Xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

For me time started to go much quicker once I could actually tell people about it!! lol
It all seems so much more real now :)

Bad news though- my Nausea seems to have returned :( I'm still not actually being sick, but it got better for about a fortnight so I was hoping it was done! Anyone else had first-tri symptoms sneaking back? I know Leonie you said your sickness was back- did it get better again?

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too have noticed someone my nausea back, but accompanied by headaches x


----------



## leoniebabey

it's still there some mornings but not had another episode like the other day :| think that was just a one off (hope so anyways)


----------



## Alandsa

Hi Mrs B, yeah I have Ben feeling really good about this pregnancy since my scare at 6weeks when I had spotting but I got to see that little baby was fine. I don't read much of the negative stuff on BnB and just concentrate on my journal and the due date threads :)

I am loving all of your updates and seeing what you are all up to at this stage :) I'm quite exhausted and nauseous but it's manageable by taking it easy. We are concentrating on getting stuff done around the house to prepare for baby which is fun

How are you doing? Have you announced to most people or are you keeping it a secret from some still? I'm dying to have my 12 week scan do we can tell the world lol

I can't believe you are 15 weeks!! It won't be long til your 20 week scan and you will be half way! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Alandsa said:


> Hi Mrs B, yeah I have Ben feeling really good about this pregnancy since my scare at 6weeks when I had spotting but I got to see that little baby was fine. I don't read much of the negative stuff on BnB and just concentrate on my journal and the due date threads :)
> 
> I am loving all of your updates and seeing what you are all up to at this stage :) I'm quite exhausted and nauseous but it's manageable by taking it easy. We are concentrating on getting stuff done around the house to prepare for baby which is fun
> 
> How are you doing? Have you announced to most people or are you keeping it a secret from some still? I'm dying to have my 12 week scan do we can tell the world lol

Glad you are feeling good :) I stay away from the negativity still. We don't need it, especially when a lot of it isn't actually happening its what ifs... In here is fine as were all on this journey together.

Everyone a announced after our scan at 13+5, once we knew there was a baby there then started telling people. Was amazing to be able to finally make those announcements... The best feeling :)

I


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah too right, most of it is just "what if's" so best to street clear from really. I feel I know now what to do if I run into any worries but it's all been doing well so far :)

Awww yeah I imagine that was so lovely to make the announcement!! I can't wait to 
that day. Then you are also able to start buying things too :D how exciting!

Have you seen there is something on at Birmingham NEC called The Baby Show? I'm getting tickets to that to investigate all the latest bits and bobs. Bringing my two best friends and mum hopefully :) its in May time, so I will have just 'come out' by then lol


----------



## Erised

My symptoms haven't had a chance to return, as they have yet to leave. I'm not sick so much, but just can't stand the thought of food. I can only eat small quantities before I start feeling sick, and dinner still isn't happening. I'm absolutely exhausted as well, but think that's probably the lack of food more than anything. My eyelids are really pale, so I've got the feeling I'm slightly anemic. We've put a prescription in for pregaday, so hopefully that will be ready to get collected on Monday or Tuesday and it might make me feel better.


----------



## Miss Broody

My morning sickness has not reappeared for over a week  but OMG the headaches!!! I don't normally get headaches, and man they hurt!! x


----------



## Jocr

I have general tiredness and a headache most days. 
Have a pain in the groin/noo noo area when I walk or move legs about. Unsure if it's the bottom connection of the round ligaments or if I've pulled a muscle in that area last week. 
Went to A&E on Thursday morning as the pains I had were pretty bad and ones I'd never had before. After a good check up but no ultrasound the dr said it must be growing pains. 
The dr was so lovely and said i was right o come in and basically Dont worry thats what we are here for very sweet man. He Found a small amount of protein in my urine so will speak to nutty midwife about this on Thursday at my 16 week appointment. Anyone else had theirs yet,if so how did it go ?
How is everyone doing with the growing pains?
:hugs:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh yeah, forgot to mention the constant headaches :( It seems like if I'm sitting or laying down they're bearable, but when I get up or walk about- particularly up stairs- I get a horrible pulsating pain in my head & can hear it in my ears & see it in my eyes :( Not nice.

In terms of growing pains I've had achey pains in the pubic area mainly, & higher up when I sneeze/move fast etc. I had a dodgy tummy the other day & had 3 different types of pains in 3 different places!! Ugh!! lol

xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

15 weeks today! So I've got the crazy headaches too. At first I thought maybe tension as the upper neck hurts where my head connects, but it's also in my temples, sinus', all over really. They are aweful but do get a tad bit better with water consumption. I have been having back pain too when I overdo it. I don't have much of a choice chasing my son cooking and cleaning though. It's from being on my feet too long and it's in my middle back muscles, even hurts a bit with deep breaths.
Today I feel hungry tired and sick all wrapped into one! Well enough complaining. DH and I were just discussing about our ultrasound next month when we'll find out the sex. I think we may keep it as our little secret. I kinda want to surprise everyone this time :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jocr said:


> I have general tiredness and a headache most days.
> Have a pain in the groin/noo noo area when I walk or move legs about. Unsure if it's the bottom connection of the round ligaments or if I've pulled a muscle in that area last week.
> Went to A&E on Thursday morning as the pains I had were pretty bad and ones I'd never had before. After a good check up but no ultrasound the dr said it must be growing pains.
> The dr was so lovely and said i was right o come in and basically Dont worry thats what we are here for very sweet man. He Found a small amount of protein in my urine so will speak to nutty midwife about this on Thursday at my 16 week appointment. Anyone else had theirs yet,if so how did it go ?
> How is everyone doing with the growing pains?
> :hugs:

having pains too, moving to quickly or bending to much.

i have my 16week appointment on wednesday, dont forget to take your sample with you. xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am the same Miss Broody, my headaches have been horrendous, i just woke from a two hour nap (cos i had a headache so took pain killers and napped) low and behold i still have the same god damm headache. its been a week of constant headaches, although i am told this is normal, when do you decide enough is enough and consult a Dr?

Hope you feel better soon

Dawn x





Miss Broody said:


> My morning sickness has not reappeared for over a week  but OMG the headaches!!! I don't normally get headaches, and man they hurt!! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I am the same Miss Broody, my headaches have been horrendous, i just woke from a two hour nap (cos i had a headache so took pain killers and napped) low and behold i still have the same god damm headache. its been a week of constant headaches, although i am told this is normal, when do you decide enough is enough and consult a Dr?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness has not reappeared for over a week  but OMG the headaches!!! I don't normally get headaches, and man they hurt!! xClick to expand...

I had my first day (well half a day) sick off work in over 3 years due to a Damn headache!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Im so glad everyone is suffering with these pains! Well, im not cos poor us, but i had literally come on here to write about my pains abd read everyone else is suffering.
My tummy feels very tender and sore when i stand up or bend over. I was worrying cos all the other pains ive thought were growing pains have been more stitchy/crampy/muscley pain and this feels completely different. Im starting to show now so guess my little babies are doing lots of growing.
Also suffering with headaches but mine are normally a reminder to drink. Ive never drunk very much, even my mum struggled when i was younger to get me to drink, so am finding it hard to drink enough. Pre-pregnancy i literally had two or three drinks a day! 
I have my next scan at 16 weeks so excited to see my babies again and see how much they've grown :happydance:. I then have scans every 2 weeks, because they're twins.
X


----------



## Miss Broody

They are awful!! I also have the pelvic pain - owwwww!!! I keep thinking if it's this bad already how bad is it gonna get?!?! 

I have my 16 wk appt next thurs and I plan to moan like he'll about both things!! Lol. I think they will refer me for some physio for the pelvic pains as we already discussed it at 10 weeks!! But not much they can do about the headaches!! Drinking cold drinks does help a little. 

I hope thisis temporary and everyone feels netter soon! X




Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I am the same Miss Broody, my headaches have been horrendous, i just woke from a two hour nap (cos i had a headache so took pain killers and napped) low and behold i still have the same god damm headache. its been a week of constant headaches, although i am told this is normal, when do you decide enough is enough and consult a Dr?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness has not reappeared for over a week  but OMG the headaches!!! I don't normally get headaches, and man they hurt!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had my first day (well half a day) sick off work in over 3 years due to a Damn headache!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Miss Broody said:


> They are awful!! I also have the pelvic pain - owwwww!!! I keep thinking if it's this bad already how bad is it gonna get?!?!
> 
> I have my 16 wk appt next thurs and I plan to moan like he'll about both things!! Lol. I think they will refer me for some physio for the pelvic pains as we already discussed it at 10 weeks!! But not much they can do about the headaches!! Drinking cold drinks does help a little.
> 
> I hope thisis temporary and everyone feels netter soon! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I am the same Miss Broody, my headaches have been horrendous, i just woke from a two hour nap (cos i had a headache so took pain killers and napped) low and behold i still have the same god damm headache. its been a week of constant headaches, although i am told this is normal, when do you decide enough is enough and consult a Dr?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness has not reappeared for over a week  but OMG the headaches!!! I don't normally get headaches, and man they hurt!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had my first day (well half a day) sick off work in over 3 years due to a Damn headache!Click to expand...Click to expand...

I saw doctor about my pelvic pain as its keeping me awake at night and some days it's a struggle to walk. Midwife sais I may need physio so go see my doctor. Doctor shrugged it off as muscular, so will see what its like at my midwife appontment x


----------



## JayDee

I'm getting headaches too, everything else seems ok but it was really pounding yesterday - not good when you have a toddler to run around after (not that I'm complaining about that really, he's ace).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jaydee- it is hard when your not in your prime chasing toddlers. I feel your pain :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

i have actually had energy for a change this morning, kids to school and downstairs scrubbed, just enjoyed some thick veg soup and intend to rest for an hour to clean the bathroom.

I am glad my energy has returned.

xx


----------



## Lisa92881

I just went crazy cleaning my kitchen, mopping and everything...and now my sciatic is KILLING ME! :( Hope this goes away soon and doesn't last until baby comes, it's been getting worse instead of better so I'm not feeling too hopeful! :dohh:


----------



## lillichloe

Have a Dr appt this afternoon. Very much looking forward to hearing that heart beat :)


----------



## TashTash

Hi Girls,

Would I be able to join you?? I'm due on the 19th with baby number 2

Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got my screening report back... Estimated risk for trisomy 21...Background risk:1:1316. Adjusted risk 1:26326

Anyone know the difference in the two??


----------



## Mrs.B.

TashTash said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Would I be able to join you?? I'm due on the 19th with baby number 2
> 
> Xx

Welcome. I cannot update he front page until next Monday, I don't have my computer but I will do on Monday next week xx


----------



## Erised

I *think*, but am not 100% sure that...
The background risk is based only on your family history, your health and your age
The adjusted risk is your background risk + markers from the NT scan. Looking by how much better your odds are, I'm guessing they didn't see any markers what so ever that would indicate Trisomy 21.


----------



## 3outnumbered

scrubbed the bathroom, used far too much bleach and started coughing so bad nearly threw up!!!

but my house is officially clean!! and i am officially shattered!!!

must make dinner!!!

energy depleated.:nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

today i havn't been sick at all or even felt sick yaay! although this happened before and didn't mean much 

I have my 16w midwife appointment tomorrow .. do i need to take a wee sample, i can't remember how it goes now ?


----------



## 3outnumbered

leoniebabey said:


> today i havn't been sick at all or even felt sick yaay! although this happened before and didn't mean much
> 
> I have my 16w midwife appointment tomorrow .. do i need to take a wee sample, i can't remember how it goes now ?

yeh take one, if you remember! dont over worry though they give u a pot if u forget! 

:dohh:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

First day back at school today after 2 week off & I was actually sick this morning! Ugh! why today of all days?! I've only actually been sick 3 times so I shouldn't complain, but I really didn't need it today! :(

On the upside I've now told work officially so just got to wait for the matb1 form which I think we get around 20 weeks don't we? He was really nice & said to make sure I come back in september at least for a bit so I get full pay over the summer etc.

Xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

where do you get the little pots from? i was given one at my booking appointment so i have one for now but i have another appoinment next week (consultant) and need to take one there so need another pot lol! 

I hate having to transport wee about in my bag it's soo gross! i always wrap it in like 2 sandwich bags for extra security :lol:


----------



## Miss Broody

Erised said:


> I *think*, but am not 100% sure that...
> The background risk is based only on your family history, your health and your age
> The adjusted risk is your background risk + markers from the NT scan. Looking by how much better your odds are, I'm guessing they didn't see any markers what so ever that would indicate Trisomy 21.

Yeah thats how i understand it as well!! Looks good! x


----------



## Miss Broody

Mrs.B. said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> They are awful!! I also have the pelvic pain - owwwww!!! I keep thinking if it's this bad already how bad is it gonna get?!?!
> 
> I have my 16 wk appt next thurs and I plan to moan like he'll about both things!! Lol. I think they will refer me for some physio for the pelvic pains as we already discussed it at 10 weeks!! But not much they can do about the headaches!! Drinking cold drinks does help a little.
> 
> I hope thisis temporary and everyone feels netter soon! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I am the same Miss Broody, my headaches have been horrendous, i just woke from a two hour nap (cos i had a headache so took pain killers and napped) low and behold i still have the same god damm headache. its been a week of constant headaches, although i am told this is normal, when do you decide enough is enough and consult a Dr?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness has not reappeared for over a week  but OMG the headaches!!! I don't normally get headaches, and man they hurt!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had my first day (well half a day) sick off work in over 3 years due to a Damn headache!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw doctor about my pelvic pain as its keeping me awake at night and some days it's a struggle to walk. Midwife sais I may need physio so go see my doctor. Doctor shrugged it off as muscular, so will see what its like at my midwife appontment xClick to expand...

Yeah mine is the same!! It is so horrid, this morning i was hobbling along the corridor at work thinking how ridiculous i look!! Long way still to go too!! x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't know if it's the same in the UK but in Canada we can pick up specimen jars/sample cups at the pharmacy. Our docs always have a supply in their bathroom however.Good luck at the appt. I have a docs appt tomorrow too, get to hear on the Doppler :)


----------



## ladybug245

Hello, everyone! I've been MIA the past week, but all is well as can be, I think. I'm sleeping about as much as...someone who sleeps very little. (I was going to try to be clever, but it didn't work). How is everyone else sleeping?


----------



## MiracleInNov

I'm sleeping better! lol I'm no longer sick at night, so I'm pretty happy about that :)


----------



## Jemlo

Hiii:flower: can I join too I'm due the 17th x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jemlo said:


> Hiii:flower: can I join too I'm due the 17th x

Welcome :) I will add you to the front page when I get my computer back next Monday xx


----------



## Jemlo

Yay thank you! X


----------



## Erised

Welcome to the new girls!! =)

I'm sleeping ok, it's just getting to sleep that's the problem. I'm still very tired, so once I'm out I don't tend to wake up again until morning (or 4am for a toilet break). Getting to sleep however, is awful most nights. I can't get comfortable, my legs keep going numb and my side hurts from laying on it too long. I've found myself falling asleep on my stomach pretty much every night. I know from experience I won't be able to get comfortable that way any more soon either... 

dreading it.


----------



## ladybug245

That's me, too. I do ok if ever fall asleep. It's the getting there that's the problem.


----------



## leoniebabey

just found out my sis is pregnant too! i havn't even announced yet lol whoops  my friend is also due in october !


----------



## lillichloe

I had my doctor appt today. Heard the baby's heart beat. 150 BPM ! And got to schedule the anatomy ultra sound. We will know if baby is a he or she May 30th two weeks after my 30th birthday. :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

leoniebabey said:


> where do you get the little pots from? i was given one at my booking appointment so i have one for now but i have another appoinment next week (consultant) and need to take one there so need another pot lol!
> 
> I hate having to transport wee about in my bag it's soo gross! i always wrap it in like 2 sandwich bags for extra security :lol:

they always run out so the best thing to do is ask the nurse after she empties it to give it back, thats what i had to do last time, so will do this time as well.

:dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey mrsB, I've just noticed on the front page you have started adding whether ppl are gunna find out which team they are on. We weren't gunna find out when we thought we were having one baby but now that we know it's twins :twinboys: we are!!!!! We will hopefully find out on 10th may at our next scan :) 

X


----------



## MiracleInNov

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey mrsB, I've just noticed on the front page you have started adding whether ppl are gunna find out which team they are on. We weren't gunna find out when we thought we were having one baby but now that we know it's twins :twinboys: we are!!!!! We will hopefully find out on 10th may at our next scan :)
> 
> X

Oh my goodness, congrats on twins!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey mrsB, I've just noticed on the front page you have started adding whether ppl are gunna find out which team they are on. We weren't gunna find out when we thought we were having one baby but now that we know it's twins :twinboys: we are!!!!! We will hopefully find out on 10th may at our next scan :)
> 
> X

No worries :) will add you on when I get my computer back on Monday. Congrats on the twins if we didn't already know that (baby brain can't keep up) xx


----------



## TashTash

Has everyone here had the NT screening? From the scan we were put in the high risk category at 1:33 chance of the baby being downs, after the combined results its gone down to 1:238 - were booked in for an amnio next week. Not scared of what they might see but scared of the procedure.

My husband is currently in Afghanistan (he went last October - home in jan for 2 weeks) he comes home on friday and I cannot wait! Xx


----------



## christina1612

Hi Ladies

Can I join this thread? I am currently 14+2 weeks pregnant with my first child, due 13/10/12 after MMC 8/12/11 at 6+3 days.
I've had my first scan and all went well, including NT tests.

So excited but I'm also really nervous, anyone else in the same boat due around this time?

x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

TashTash said:


> Has everyone here had the NT screening? From the scan we were put in the high risk category at 1:33 chance of the baby being downs, after the combined results its gone down to 1:238 - were booked in for an amnio next week. Not scared of what they might see but scared of the procedure.
> 
> My husband is currently in Afghanistan (he went last October - home in jan for 2 weeks) he comes home on friday and I cannot wait! Xx

Oh Hun :hugs: so sorry you are facing this alone! Do you have family members to lean on right now?


----------



## Feb4th2011

TashTash said:


> Has everyone here had the NT screening? From the scan we were put in the high risk category at 1:33 chance of the baby being downs, after the combined results its gone down to 1:238 - were booked in for an amnio next week. Not scared of what they might see but scared of the procedure.
> 
> My husband is currently in Afghanistan (he went last October - home in jan for 2 weeks) he comes home on friday and I cannot wait! Xx

We opted out of the NT screening, I knew I wouldn't do the amnio test anyways so we didn't see the point... FX'd for you that everything is ok :flow:

You just must be going crazy!!!! Friday is gonna be such an awesome day for you:flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

christina1612 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join this thread? I am currently 14+2 weeks pregnant with my first child, due 13/10/12 after MMC 8/12/11 at 6+3 days.
> I've had my first scan and all went well, including NT tests.
> 
> So excited but I'm also really nervous, anyone else in the same boat due around this time?
> 
> x

Hi Christina1612:hi:

Welcome!


----------



## Erised

Tash, big hugs hon! I haven't had my NT screening yet so have to wait it out for now. Can I ask how old you are? I know 1 in 238 probably sounds quite high, but it honestly isn't. Especially after going down to that after your original 1:33. It means that your scan didn't show too many, if any causes of concern. Did they explain to you what if any markers you're hitting?

You have a 237 out of 238 chance of your child not having downs. It's still an absolutely tiny chance of downs, heck, if you work it out in percentages it's not even 1% chance.

Can I ask, and please don't take any offense, if you've been informed properly about what the amnio entails and what the risks are that are attached? 

If you consider an abortion if you do turn out to carry a child with downs, then it's fair enough to find out for certain. However, if you're keeping the child no matter what, an amnio isn't always recommended. Right now, your chances of losing the child after amnio are higher than the chance of your child actually having downs. The miscarriage rate after an amnio is about 1 in a 100, so nearly 2 and a half times as high as the chance that your child actually has down syndrome. 

I'm not saying don't have it, I'm just saying don't make it as a rushed decision (some sonographers / midwives can put you on the spot). Talk it through with your DH first and think of all the options.

-Edit-
Edited to add, if I remember correctly it's a bit of a postcode lottery with amnios being offered as well. In a lot of places in England you don't get it offered unless you have a chance higher than 1:200, in others it's a cut off of 1:250 - obviously you're in a 250 area. Just thought I'd point out that your chances are so low, that in a lot of places in England you wouldn't even be offered the amnio as a standard (saw some threads about this on BnB).

Also, amnio can be done up to 20 weeks. You could ask for your 20 week scan at around 19 weeks to check for more soft markers. If your baby shows soft markers, you would still have time to get the amnio done. If your child doesn't show any soft markers at all you might decided against the amnio at that point


----------



## Lucky7s

TashTash- I hope everything goes well.. as I'm sure it will :)

I've just returned from a music festival which I walked about 2-3 miles a day for 3 days.. and every day I had miserable upper back pain. Almost like if someone had stuck a poker through my back and ribs. I had this happen 2 weeks ago when I walked around a bit at a museum. I'm only 4 months prego and I'm already having back pain? Doesn't that sound to soon? I do prenatal yoga and stretch.. I guess I should be going more often. Anyone else experiencing back pain already? 

hope everyone's well!


----------



## leoniebabey

saw mw today she didn't do/say much at all tbh! took my bp and that was is and asked if my scan was sorted which it is. so not much to report. Wont see her now for another 8weeks now. so i'll be 24 weeks.


----------



## JayDee

TashTash - firstly, I'm also due on 19th with baby number 2.
Secondly, think Erised has said lots of good stuff about the amnio and the NT scan results, don't think I can top that but hope everything goes ok :hugs:

Erised - I'm also getting numb legs when I'm trying to sleep already, sure it didn't kick in till much later first time. 

I get to sleep ok, but seem to be waking up at 4.30 and not really getting back to sleep properly, surprised I haven't fallen asleep in the middle of the day yet.

Told work today, was a bit worried because there isn't really anyone to cover my job, they'll have to make alternative arrangements, but I think I got a very rare, genuine smile from my boss so if he was disappointed/annoyed he hid it very well.

Decided to give in and wear my size bigger trousers today (I was a size bigger before my first pregnancy so had some in the cupboard that I dug out) - it's silly, they are still way too big and falling down a bit, but my normal ones are tight and I'm scared of stretching them - go figure!


----------



## TashTash

Double post


----------



## TashTash

The NT measurement was 3.2mm - which is why our reading was so high. I'm 28 and within a healthy BMI range - the nose bone and eveythimng else was present and no cause for concern. 

We've only agreed to the amnio as our god daughter has downs and after a looooong chat to her mum she said it's better to prepare yourself rather than living with "what if" for the next 6 months.
We love our baby no matter what - we just want to be prepared.

I'm living over in Germany just now so have no family close by for support. I'm quite confident though, and so madly in love with my bubba I don't need someone to lean on.
Can't wait to have my hubby home on Friday, he is more than enough support for when we go to the hospital on Thursday next week.

When I was pregnant with my little boy the NT scan was the best one I had - so detailed! His measurements were 1.3mm
Even with the bad results this time, it still lasted 35 mins and The doctor counted fingers n toes and literally showed me everything :) 

Hope all you girls are well? Xx


----------



## Erised

I'm glad you did enjoy your scan, and that apart from the NT measurement no other markers are hit. It sounds like you know what you're in for and weren't pushed into an on the spot decision (which is what I was worried about)... good! =D 

2 More days until your husband gets home. Knowing you conceived on his break, I assume he didn't know you were pregnant before he left again? Hope you 2 have a brilliant weekend together.


----------



## 3outnumbered

had my 16 week appointment today! saw consultant really nice, heard babys heartbeat was really nice.

bloods and wee all fine.

got to go back at 28 weeks.

xx


----------



## TashTash

Erised said:


> I'm glad you did enjoy your scan, and that apart from the NT measurement no other markers are hit. It sounds like you know what you're in for and weren't pushed into an on the spot decision (which is what I was worried about)... good! =D
> 
> 2 More days until your husband gets home. Knowing you conceived on his break, I assume he didn't know you were pregnant before he left again? Hope you 2 have a brilliant weekend together.

I literally conceived the day he left! (opk's)
Neil actually found out I was pregnant by me sending him exited photos of the poas in a private mail on facebook as I only get to talk to him about once a week! So he got daily progression photos haha 

Just spoken to the midwife and she has once again talked me through the procedure and recommended only 48 hours off from work? Personally I will be asking the doctor for at least a week off on a sick note! Until I've had a scan a week later to confirm my bubba is alright I will not be returning to work.

I've submitted all my leave passes and will be finishing work on 15th June :) xx


----------



## JayDee

Is that finishing for mat leave in June Tash? 
If so, is it different in the forces because they restrict what you can do when you're pregnant?
I have a desk job so am planning to work pretty much up to my date so I can have more time off with baby.


----------



## TashTash

JayDee said:


> Is that finishing for mat leave in June Tash?
> If so, is it different in the forces because they restrict what you can do when you're pregnant?
> I have a desk job so am planning to work pretty much up to my date so I can have more time off with baby.

I'm not in the forces, just married to someone in the army. I manage a full time day nursery.
Our rights are the same here as they are over there. You can start maternity leave from the beginning of your 29th week. So my last day before maternity leave starts would be 27/7 but I have 30 day of leave to take as well which I'm taking before.
Luckily I'm in the position where I don't have to work, so I'm finishing asap. I didn't go on maternity leave until 2 days before my DS was born and that's because he was due on a Sunday. I then still went into work on the mornings for the full 2 weeks until I was induced! 
Just want some quality time with my little man before the bubba comes along. Xx


----------



## JayDee

Ah baby brain - I read your location as your job!

Having long maternity leave with your LO sounds lovely, unfortunately for me I'm the opposite, I earn the most in our house (DH works PT since we've had DS as well) so will be only having 6 months off :(


----------



## Indi84

Hi everyone :D
Turns out my other sister is pregnant too! So my mum will be getting grandchild 5,6 and 7 this year (I'm having number 6!) Christmas is going to be mental. Really excited the cousins will be so close in age, though my sisters live a good hour or two away in different directions so they won't see each other everyday. How is everyone doing? I'm wishing the next five weeks away, just want to have my 20 week scan and start feeling movement now!! Also I'm hoping I'll finally stop being sick by then!!


----------



## princess_1991

Yayy I'm an avocado :happydance:

Just out of interest does anyone read or talk to their LOs seeing as around 15/16 weeks they can start to hear us :cloud9:


----------



## christina1612

princess_1991 said:


> Yayy I'm an avocado :happydance:
> 
> Just out of interest does anyone read or talk to their LOs seeing as around 15/16 weeks they can start to hear us :cloud9:

Hi Princess_1991, I have been thinking about it, but I feel a little daft really! What would you read to them?

xx


----------



## Erised

I can't say I ever talked to my first bump, and don't think I will do so this time around either. They can hear your voice, but I doubt they can actually understand what you're saying. Bump hears my voice when I talk to DH & DD anyway, so he / she will learn to recognise my voice that way. I'll probably talk the occasional sentence towards my bump, along the lines of 'you can get off my bladder now' or 'stop kicking will you, I'm trying to sleep!'


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I say daft little things to the baby, but haven't read to it yet. I suggested dh to it though so baby gets used to hearing his voice- I don't think we'll actually do it until we can feel the baby move so it actually feels like talking to a real person- I still can't quite believe there's a real person in there! Lol

Xxx


----------



## princess_1991

I just downloaded a few children's books on iBooks and read them every few nights, I like dh talking to him more cuz like PP said he'll hear my voice when I talk anyway but dh usually says stuff to him like "pumpkin tell mommy to stop being mean and let me have an xbox" :dohh:
Nothing like a bit of emotional blackmail :rofl:


----------



## Lucky7s

I sing a lot to my LO... and DH talks to baby every morning and every night.. I love it! I'll be getting those speakers soon for baby to listen to music.


----------



## lilosmom

I do, I do! I love talking to my bean. My daughter and hubby talk to the baby also. As far as reading goes, with our first baby my husband read to her at night a few books we were given as baby gifts early on. They are actually some of her favorites still, not to say she knew what we were reading... I have a stethoscope that I bought when I was pregnant with my first (dopplers weren't something I had thought of) so hubby would read to baby and listen to her moving around and kicking to the sound of his voice. Made the experience a bit more involving for him I think and I'm certain it is part of the reason my daughter is such a lover of books. It may seem silly but I found it a nice way to bond - if nothing else make sure to tell your bump you love it!


----------



## MiracleInNov

I'm already talking to mine >.< i can't help it, it's comforting :) 

I also sing to it, and will probably be annoying him/her so much because of it.


----------



## Miss Broody

I make comments to mine a lot, when I was feeling sick etc. But now that baby will soon be able to hear I am going to start talking more and I like the reading idea a lot. Xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I read yesterday that my babies might be able to hear now so I've started talking to them! They've certainly started kicking me to let me know they are there! 

Has anyone else had another boob growth spurt recently? My boobs are killing me again like they were at the start of the pregnancy. They have gone rock hard too. Hopefully they are preparing nicely for feeding my little miracles once they arrive :)

X


----------



## Miss Broody

Yep I've noticed the same thing they have started to grow again!! And the nipples are huge and getting darker (sorry TMI I know!) 

I had the wierdest dream just now when I finally got a couple of hours sleep!! I dreamt we had a lot the girl and we were back at home but all I had was the stuff I have now so we were completely unprepared! And I was trying to deal with this.

I guess I understand why as I am one of those annoying anal organised people, so I guess my sun conscious is just freaking out about now being ready at all or organised yet!! 

Was scary though!! X


----------



## JayDee

I don't talk directly to bump, like someone else said, at the minute it's just getting "stop making me feel rubbish, stupid baby!" and similar. I think as long as you're not shouting and screaming all the time it doesn't matter what you say, they'll hear your voice anyway. Also, I wonder if your voice sounds different to them than it does to everyone else, you know like it does in your head... do you think they get the internal voice or the external one?

Miss Broody - I had a dream a few weeks ago that I was in labour, about to push, but I was laid on my side and couldn't move even though the midwife was trying to make me. I woke up during it and found I was laid in the exact smae position - freaked me a bit.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Going for my private Gender Scan today, so will find out whether the family guess of a girl is correct!!!

Will update you guys later!

Funny i started talking to the bump this morning, helps you bond, if you are already talking to it before it arrives into the world. Well thats the way i feel anyway.

:baby:


----------



## Bells81

We had our gender scan this morning!

An we are expecting a girl!

I was conviced it was another boy so delighted at the prospect Of having a princess!

Definitely worth the money for the private scan - I cant stop smiling!!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Bells81 said:


> We had our gender scan this morning!
> 
> An we are expecting a girl!
> 
> I was conviced it was another boy so delighted at the prospect Of having a princess!
> 
> Definitely worth the money for the private scan - I cant stop smiling!!!

Congrats! Wonderful to find out so early!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Bells81 said:


> We had our gender scan this morning!
> 
> An we are expecting a girl!
> 
> I was conviced it was another boy so delighted at the prospect Of having a princess!
> 
> Definitely worth the money for the private scan - I cant stop smiling!!!

brilliant congrats, i thought that about the money too!! none of my lot know where we are going i am surprising them.

for everything else theres mastercard.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

My dreams are driving me crackers!!

From day one I thought LO was a boy and the other day I had this really amazing dream (like after I woke up I just couldn't stop smiling and the whole day I was in a good mood) it was a wierd dream tho I dreamt I could see it through my skin by to the point where if she held her hand out I could touch it and she had such long fingers, and it was a girl! So when I woke up I thought maybe that was my body trying to tell me something and maybe it is a girl,
But I had another dream last night and we had our 20 week scan and it was a boy, I swear my heads winding me up on purpose :dohh:

I just can't wait to find out now, I just wanna know if it's Blake or Lily in there :brat:


----------



## leia37

Bells81 - congratulations on a girl x


----------



## MiracleInNov

Congrats on the girl! 

Princess 1991, I've been having weird dreams recently too! Lol.


----------



## JayDee

I don't really know what gender I think my baby is... although I do keep thinking of girl's names, but I think I did early on last time too.... 

Pleased for you and your nice surprise Bells


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay genders starting to come in!!! Can't wait to see more, congratulations bells!


----------



## lillichloe

princess_1991 said:


> My dreams are driving me crackers!!
> 
> From day one I thought LO was a boy and the other day I had this really amazing dream (like after I woke up I just couldn't stop smiling and the whole day I was in a good mood) it was a wierd dream tho I dreamt I could see it through my skin by to the point where if she held her hand out I could touch it and she had such long fingers, and it was a girl! So when I woke up I thought maybe that was my body trying to tell me something and maybe it is a girl,
> But I had another dream last night and we had our 20 week scan and it was a boy, I swear my heads winding me up on purpose :dohh:
> 
> I just can't wait to find out now, I just wanna know if it's Blake or Lily in there :brat:

My boy name is Blake too! and I have a daughter named Lilli ( short for Lillian) too funny!!

I am jealous of you all that get to find out so soon!! my Anatomy ultrasound isnt untill 21 wks I really wanted it scheduled for 19wks but the only available appt my hubby could come to was later. Ughh I can't wait!!! I can't wait to see baby again! I had a little tiny ultrasound at my first apt at 9wks6 and baby still looked like a bean. I can't wait to see it look like a baby!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats bells! Can't wait to hear what everyone else is having! :)

I had a dream last night that I had the baby, and it was a boy that looked JUST like hubby. He was soooo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.B.

We need to get some bump pictures on here :) mine is in my avatar, feel like a whale!!! Anyone else care to share?


----------



## leoniebabey

congrats on the girl! i'll post a bump pic later


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't have much of a bump to show yet! :shrug: I'll post one in a couple weeks though, I can feel things starting to change so I'm sure it will be soon!


----------



## Indi84

I'm plus size so no bump yet, don't think I'll show until at least 20 + weeks :( Just looking bigger then normal!


----------



## leoniebabey

i just have a tiny 'bump' i'm still minus a stone from my pre pregnancy weight with no sign of gaining at all :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indi84 said:


> I'm plus size so no bump yet, don't think I'll show until at least 20 + weeks :( Just looking bigger then normal!

I too am plus size, but all my weight seems to be sticking out front giving the illusion of a bump! I've done a picture weekly ands I'm so much bigger then when I started!


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay Bells!! Congrats on your little girl!! so cute.. 

I was just thinking last night why I don't have any dreams of baby.. and then I had the craziest dream that I was delivering in a swanky loft like hospital.. and none of my family was there. I was mad of course.. but then I could feel the baby pushing out.. even though the doc said I was 0 centimeters.. UGH! Crazy crazy dream!!

I can't wait to find out gender in 2 weeks!!! 

My bump is also a little bit of fat.. I can't stick my stomach in any more so its mainly my normal belly extended a little further.. it's pretty big. I'll take a pic this weekend and post.. even though it's mainly fat. It's starting to get harder though.. which is so weird!! 

Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## Jocr

TashTash said:


> Has everyone here had the NT screening? From the scan we were put in the high risk category at 1:33 chance of the baby being downs, after the combined results its gone down to 1:238 - were booked in for an amnio next week. Not scared of what they might see but scared of the procedure.
> 
> My husband is currently in Afghanistan (he went last October - home in jan for 2 weeks) he comes home on friday and I cannot wait! Xx

Good luck and have fun with hubby home :hugs:



leoniebabey said:


> saw mw today she didn't do/say much at all tbh! took my bp and that was is and asked if my scan was sorted which it is. so not much to report. Wont see her now for another 8weeks now. so i'll be 24 weeks.

Mine was the same yesterday, but I got 20 wk scan booked with NHS. 



TashTash said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you did enjoy your scan, and that apart from the NT measurement no other markers are hit. It sounds like you know what you're in for and weren't pushed into an on the spot decision (which is what I was worried about)... good! =D
> 
> 2 More days until your husband gets home. Knowing you conceived on his break, I assume he didn't know you were pregnant before he left again? Hope you 2 have a brilliant weekend together.
> 
> I literally conceived the day he left! (opk's)
> Neil actually found out I was pregnant by me sending him exited photos of the poas in a private mail on facebook as I only get to talk to him about once a week! So he got daily progression photos haha
> 
> Just spoken to the midwife and she has once again talked me through the procedure and recommended only 48 hours off from work? Personally I will be asking the doctor for at least a week off on a sick note! Until I've had a scan a week later to confirm my bubba is alright I will not be returning to work.
> 
> I've submitted all my leave passes and will be finishing work on 15th June :) xxClick to expand...

You lucky lucky thing you. I wish we could afford to take early maternity leave. :thumbup:



JayDee said:


> Ah baby brain - I read your location as your job!
> 
> Having long maternity leave with your LO sounds lovely, unfortunately for me I'm the opposite, I earn the most in our house (DH works PT since we've had DS as well) so will be only having 6 months off :(

Me too I earn more than hubby and I'm really quite worried about how we are going to cope money wise as only getting statutory maternity leave pay which is just over £500!!! I'm trying to ignore the money thing as everyone says 'you will cope, we all did'. 
Hubby doesn't want me to go back to work afterwards but if I can work it to our benefit I may do two days a week after 9 months off or so. 





princess_1991 said:


> Yayy I'm an avocado :happydance:
> 
> Just out of interest does anyone read or talk to their LOs seeing as around 15/16 weeks they can start to hear us :cloud9:

I talk a little bit to my bump, think I should do it a bit more actually. I would like hubby to talk to bump more maybe he will once we know the sex, I think I will too. 



Mrs.B. said:


> We need to get some bump pictures on here :) mine is in my avatar, feel like a whale!!! Anyone else care to share?

Had a great one taken of me the other day in the bath after a big meal out. It looks like a big mountain sticking out of the bubbles :haha::happydance: will try and get it up to make you laugh. 

AFM been referee for physio as have Pubic symphisis which is really painful. This is what those pains were that I was having on the front of my noo noo. Basically the ligaments have stretched too far and too quickly which has put a lot of pain and pressure on pubic bone and pelvis. Really hurts to walk especially. So that's any classes out I was looking at joining. Just allowed swimming but no breast stroke. So really should get my cozy out as my bum is expanding at a scary rate. :blush:

Hello to all the new ladies and yay for the sexing scans. Need to get my private one booked in. 
Ladies that had early sexing scan, did they find the sex quite easily so early on?

Xx:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

16 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







16w.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Erised

Congrats on your pink bump Bells!! 
Love the bump pictures posted as well =)

My bump, today at 12+3 ... It's honestly much bigger than that in real life.
Also found little one on the doppler again last night. He / She was very active and I actually heard a lot of moving around in the amniotic fluid noises first. Put a massive smile on my face, and while I was listening to the kicks / 'swimming' I suddenly had the heartbeat pop up right underneath the doppler. Quite funny, I wasn't even trying at the time. Eleanor always moved away from the doppler, seems this little one moves towards it.
 



Attached Files:







12WeekBump.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamadreams

Hello eveyone.

I had my 12 week scan - looks like Peanut is healthy and strong. NT result was 1.2mm and the baby measures 6.1cm. Does anyone else have meausrements of their little pumpkins? 

Good luck TashTash - I hope that you get the news you want to hear!


----------



## Lisa92881

Adorable bumps leonie and erised!! :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Great bumps Leonie and Erised.. I'll try to post my bump this weekend!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Bells81 said:


> We had our gender scan this morning!
> 
> An we are expecting a girl!
> 
> I was conviced it was another boy so delighted at the prospect Of having a princess!
> 
> Definitely worth the money for the private scan - I cant stop smiling!!!

That is just soo exciting!!! Congrats!:flower:


----------



## 3outnumbered

so i had my Gender scan yesterday and we are having a .................


BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Super excited, got to the scan place with family still in the dark and they were really suprised it was great.

Now to think of boys names................

:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance:


----------



## leia37

3outnumbered - congratulations on a boy :) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> so i had my Gender scan yesterday and we are having a .................
> 
> 
> BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Super excited, got to the scan place with family still in the dark and they were really suprised it was great.
> 
> Now to think of boys names................
> 
> :happydance:
> :happydance:
> :happydance:

Congrats! X


mamadreams said:


> Hello eveyone.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan - looks like Peanut is healthy and strong. NT result was 1.2mm and the baby measures 6.1cm. Does anyone else have meausrements of their little pumpkins?
> 
> Good luck TashTash - I hope that you get the news you want to hear!

I was 13+5 at my scan and pumpkin was measuring crown to rump 78.5mm and NT 1.7 x


----------



## TashTash

Congrats on all the gender scans! I can't wait to find out if were team pink or blue! 

Were hopefully going to get booked in around 2 weeks time, but will have a scan with the amnio this week and then another next week to check on everything - so hoping they can tell us at one of those. 

Did anyone read the post yesterday about the veins in your eyes predicting gender? I checked mine and from what I read it says I'm team pink! 

Xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

congrats on the boy .. it's all even up to now! sooo exciting to see the genders!


----------



## Mrs.B.

TashTash said:


> Congrats on all the gender scans! I can't wait to find out if were team pink or blue!
> 
> Were hopefully going to get booked in around 2 weeks time, but will have a scan with the amnio this week and then another next week to check on everything - so hoping they can tell us at one of those.
> 
> Did anyone read the post yesterday about the veins in your eyes predicting gender? I checked mine and from what I read it says I'm team pink!
> 
> Xxx

I must have missed that, what was it? X


----------



## leoniebabey

mamadreams said:


> Hello eveyone.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan - looks like Peanut is healthy and strong. NT result was 1.2mm and the baby measures 6.1cm. Does anyone else have meausrements of their little pumpkins?
> 
> Good luck TashTash - I hope that you get the news you want to hear!

my measurments were 70.5 mm and NT was 1.8 at 13 weeks


----------



## Erised

3outnumbered said:


> so i had my Gender scan yesterday and we are having a .................
> 
> 
> BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Super excited, got to the scan place with family still in the dark and they were really suprised it was great.
> 
> Now to think of boys names................
> 
> :happydance:
> :happydance:
> :happydance:

Congrats on your blue bump!!


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, I've just got back from a week away in Norfolk so caught up with all the posts. It's so exciting to see the gender scans! I'm hopefully finding out at my 20 week scan though if they can't tell then I'll get myself booked in privately.

Feeling a lot better now, just still not able to stay up too late at night and struggling with the headaches. I sometimes don't feel pregnant, just fatter. Lol. I'm loving the comfy maternity jeans, they are fab. 

I'm so excited to be nearly 17 weeks now :cloud9:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :hi:

Congrats on all the gender reveals. Our next scan is 2 weeks on thursday (routine anomally scan with NHS) so not long til we find out what our lil pumpkins are!

Loving the bump pics. Here is my 16 week twinny bump for you all. I've also attached a pic of my tummy at 7 weeks (before any bloat or bump). I keep getting told different things from people. Some people think i'm showing loads but others say there is nothing on me. I think people who know me know what my tummy was like before so they are the ones who can defo see baby bump! I took the last bump pic at 16 weeks exactly. I'm now 16+3 and seem to have sprouted even more!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok.

x
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Quartz

Finally bitten the bullet and ordered some maternity clothes as none of my clothes were fitting - I am in the stage where people are not sure if I am pregnant or just fat either so looking forward to the bump growing.

At 12+6 baby was 71.1mm and NT of 1.8mm based on the length at the moment I am thinking boy but it could just be a tall girl (DH family are all tall). We had the scan a week earlier for DD and the results were in my pregnancy notes which they took back so I have no idea what she was although I think it was around 6cm


----------



## leoniebabey

aww twin bump!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely bump pics ladies, i don't really have a bump just fat LOL

anyhow, question for you..... when your desperate for the toilet and need to wait a second to get there (ie there is a line, or you have to walk up several flights of stairs etc) do you ladies find you accidently leak a little. I have noticed this occasionally and its freaking me out, i am so early in pregnancy, surely if this happens now, i will be in nappies in 5 months. Before pregnancy i always needed the toilet lots (think i have a small bladder) but now i need it loads and as i say if i have to wait then i encounter problems. eeekkkk

Dawn


----------



## Jocr

Dawn -yep me too :blush: many times I just get to the loo and then have to take a belt off or something and a bit leaks out.
Best buy ourselfs some nappies :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Jocr -glad its not just me then :happydance: i wonder why it happens


----------



## Mrs.B.

Today I have noticed the Linea nigra that has appeared! Anyone else got this?

Dawn, I get that too recently, I wonder if it's common as when I saw midwife at 9 weeks she asked it I have had anything like that in the past, makes me think its common... I've ready it can beade worse if you are a bigger lady... I'm buggered lol xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Im buggered to then as i am a bigger lady (uk 18 top/ 20 bottom) oh dear there is no hope lol...... Anone want to bulk buy some adult nappies with me :haha::haha:





Mrs.B. said:


> Today I have noticed the Linea nigra that has appeared! Anyone else got this?
> 
> Dawn, I get that too recently, I wonder if it's common as when I saw midwife at 9 weeks she asked it I have had anything like that in the past, makes me think its common... I've ready it can beade worse if you are a bigger lady... I'm buggered lol xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Im buggered to then as i am a bigger lady (uk 18 top/ 20 bottom) oh dear there is no hope lol...... Anone want to bulk buy some adult nappies with me :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Today I have noticed the Linea nigra that has appeared! Anyone else got this?
> 
> Dawn, I get that too recently, I wonder if it's common as when I saw midwife at 9 weeks she asked it I have had anything like that in the past, makes me think its common... I've ready it can beade worse if you are a bigger lady... I'm buggered lol xxClick to expand...

I'm 18-20 top,22 bottom hehe, hope its not a sign of things to come! Lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs.B - I'm so excited to get my linea nigra. I keep looking twice a day to see of it's starting to appear but nothing as yet! Haha

X


----------



## leoniebabey

i didn't get one of those lines, i'm really fair skinned though


----------



## Erised

I never got a linea nigra with my first, and so far I'm not showing any signs this time either. Not everyone gets it.

As for the bladder, I'm not having problems yet. Once again, with my first (I'm gonna keep saying that, aren't I?) I didn't actually have problems holding my urine but I did wee occasionally when sneezing from around 2nd tri on.


----------



## princess_1991

I don't have a linea nigera as such but since about 10 weeks the hairs on my belly (that I didn't even know I had!) just suddenly sprouted really dark!

I also can't hold my bladder for chips!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My hairs have started sticking right up on end (on my belly!!). It looks like I've been rubbing a balloon on my stomach! 

X


----------



## lazybum09

hello heartburn .... and i have no gaviscon :-( its happeningfar earlier this time and im not usually a person tht suffers from acid reflux,milk isn't working either, any suggestions x


----------



## Lisa92881

princess_1991 said:


> I don't have a linea nigera as such but since about 10 weeks the hairs on my belly (that I didn't even know I had!) just suddenly sprouted really dark!
> 
> I also can't hold my bladder for chips!

I was just noticing a few really dark hairs on my belly too! :dohh:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

lazybum09 said:


> hello heartburn .... and i have no gaviscon :-( its happeningfar earlier this time and im not usually a person tht suffers from acid reflux,milk isn't working either, any suggestions x

You could try mixing in baking soda as that's pretty much one of the main ingredients of indigestion tablets, & anything peppermint may help.

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

OMG I'm so excited- I'm such a geek!! lol

I just ordered pretty much a full set of preloved Nappies from Ebay!! I know it's stupidly early but there were such a bargain!

They're Little lambs bamboo nappies, and have been used on one child & cost me £30 for 20 size 1s, 18 size 2s, plus a load of boosters, liners & wraps!! Bargain! 

I really want to try Real nappies, & was looking at the Little lambs as an option, so I figured for £30 these are worth a punt!! There's enough there that we can try it properly & see how we get on, then if we find it's not for us, or we'd prefer a different system we can still afford to buy some others as we haven't really shelled out for this one, & these will at least be a decent back up.

I'm so excited, it's the first actual baby thing that DH & I have bought!!

xxx


----------



## PG5K

That's brilliant 5 year plan :)
It's so exciting buying baby things. We've actually bought quite a bit because we need to stretch all our purchases over the next few paydays. We bought a pre-loved Moses basket for £10 off eBay. Ebay is fab. Lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't wait to start buying stuff!! Next weekend we are picking up a bassinet, carseat, high chair, and a few other things from my aunt and uncle...that will have to hold me over for now. :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

We're borrowing a Moses basket, swing, bouncy chair & bath from a friend. Getting stuff for free is even better than buying!! ;)

But next week is my birthday & so we're planning a trip to ikea to buy the baby storage for the nursery!! Woo! Then it'll just be the big purchases of the pram & cot nearer the time plus all the little bits & bobs- its so exciting :)

Xxx


----------



## PG5K

5_Year_Plan said:


> We're borrowing a Moses basket, swing, bouncy chair & bath from a friend. Getting stuff for free is even better than buying!! ;)
> 
> But next week is my birthday & so we're planning a trip to ikea to buy the baby storage for the nursery!! Woo! Then it'll just be the big purchases of the pram & cot nearer the time plus all the little bits & bobs- its so exciting :)
> 
> Xxx

I'm definitely up for freebies too :haha: 
Me and my dh love ikea, I think our house would be unfurnished if it wasn't for it. :dohh:


----------



## Erised

I wish we could get things sorted already. No time nor money though. We've already got all we need, just need to turn the office into a nursery now (which we'll probably do around 20 / 25 weeks pregnant). Got plenty of girls clothes, and our friend had a baby boy 4 months ago and has already said we can have all his clothes. 

It's kind of boring preparing for a 2nd compared to a first


----------



## leoniebabey

Erised said:


> I wish we could get things sorted already. No time nor money though. We've already got all we need, just need to turn the office into a nursery now (which we'll probably do around 20 / 25 weeks pregnant). Got plenty of girls clothes, and our friend had a baby boy 4 months ago and has already said we can have all his clothes.
> 
> It's kind of boring preparing for a 2nd compared to a first

isnt it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs B - Just realized I'm not on the front page, could you add me to the 28th please. :) Thanks!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

could really do with some advice. Lat night i had a mini panic attack don't know why, but was really worried about baby. I have had stomach ache all night and now (which added to my panic) and my back hurts. I feel an emotional wreck, like i can't function. would you discuss this with a dr

dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes Dawn, even if its only for your own piece of mind xx


----------



## JayDee

mamadreams said:


> Hello eveyone.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan - looks like Peanut is healthy and strong. NT result was 1.2mm and the baby measures 6.1cm. Does anyone else have meausrements of their little pumpkins?
> 
> Good luck TashTash - I hope that you get the news you want to hear!


My NT measurement was 1.2mm and baby was 51mm (dated to 11weeks 5 days). That combined with the bloods gave me a 1 in 100,000 chance of downs so unless the bloods show anything of concern you should be ok.


----------



## 3outnumbered

nearly fainted in the middle of the night, that was pretty scary!!!! had to throw myself on the bed! 

And i keep forgetting im pregnant how weird.

bought myself some nice maxi dresses that i will live in by six months i'm sure.

17weeks today, it going nice a quick.

xx:thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

TashTash said:


> Congrats on all the gender scans! I can't wait to find out if were team pink or blue!
> 
> Were hopefully going to get booked in around 2 weeks time, but will have a scan with the amnio this week and then another next week to check on everything - so hoping they can tell us at one of those.
> 
> Did anyone read the post yesterday about the veins in your eyes predicting gender? I checked mine and from what I read it says I'm team pink!
> 
> Xxx

My friend had an amnio and was told that they could tell her the sex, pretty much 100% from that. They wanted a surprise so didn't take them up on it but apparently the fluid sample they take contain something that they can tell the gender from so it's worth asking.

Good luck with the testing :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

leoniebabey said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> I wish we could get things sorted already. No time nor money though. We've already got all we need, just need to turn the office into a nursery now (which we'll probably do around 20 / 25 weeks pregnant). Got plenty of girls clothes, and our friend had a baby boy 4 months ago and has already said we can have all his clothes.
> 
> It's kind of boring preparing for a 2nd compared to a first
> 
> isnt it!Click to expand...

Agreed - I think it's because we've kept most stuff that will be reused. The main prep we've done so far is to kit out a new bedroom for DS so we can have his current room for the baby. 

If it turns out to be a girl I'll have some clothes to buy, we have all the boy stuff washed and packed away in bags, labelled by size (I know, I'm a bit sad aren't I?) but I wouldn't want to put a girl in most of it. I wouldn't be bothered about pink, pink, pink but maybe blue, blue, blue isn't the way to go either.

I'll post a bump pic later - it is def looking more like a bump now, although my photos from the hen night I went on at the weekend look like a food baby! Naked it looks like a bump....

Dawn - yes I would ring the midwife, NHS direct or your doctor just to make sure.

Congrats on the genders - it seems like ages till I'll find out. I'll be nearly 21 weeks.


----------



## JayDee

Oh, and the bladder thing.... pelvic floor exercises, every day! It doesn't stop it completely, but it does help.


----------



## Erised

Hope you're feeling ok now Dawn

I remember the excitement of being pregnant with your first. We bought our pram at something silly, like 14 weeks. Clothes shopping pretty much weekly, signing up for every freebie pack available, stocking up on nappies etc... 

I miss it.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs B, can you change the front page to expecting a little boy. x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I mentioned before, I haven't been,able to update for the last week as I have been computer-less. I should get it back tonight hopefully


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dawn- stomach cramps and backache could be nothing more than constipation, or signal a bladder/kidney infection. depending on when it started, it could have been brought on by panicking. You should definately mention it to your doctor. I hope you are better today. If it makes you feel better I get a lot of back pain when I overdo standing for too long. Take frequent rests from what your doing, I find it helps me.


----------



## PG5K

3outnumbered said:


> nearly fainted in the middle of the night, that was pretty scary!!!! had to throw myself on the bed!
> 
> And i keep forgetting im pregnant how weird.
> 
> bought myself some nice maxi dresses that i will live in by six months i'm sure.
> 
> 17weeks today, it going nice a quick.
> 
> xx:thumbup:

Strangley i have kept forgetting I am pregnant on and off :dohh: Then I stand up to fast and it is OWWW, ligament pain! lol.

I was just talking to the girls at work saying that if it is a nice summer then i should be able to get away with wearing my maxi dresses and flip flops :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ok Ladies... hope you've all had a good day!

I have my computer back :happydance:

Hopefully I have updated everyone correctly, of course, let me know if I am wrong or have missed anyone!

I thought I would give you a pic of me at 5+6 and 16 so you can see the difference... I bloated really early, thought it was a side effect of the Clomid ...
 



Attached Files:







5+6.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5









16+0.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dawnlouise30

lovely bump Mrs B

Thanks for advice Ladies, I have a Dr's appointment tommorow. I think i am just utterly exhausted, i am not sleeping at all well and have not had restful sleep for about 4 nights or so... constant toss and turn and wake with my mind feelin busy (can only describe it as an untuned tv channel - lost of scrambled stuff running through my head (gee - now i really do sound crazy)... went to work today so emotional, asked to leave but couldn't due to being short staffed - just got told its my hormones (which it probably is, but i am so tired and just anxious), feel like i need a few days off to try and catch up on sleep in the day, especially if i am not getting it at night, but work will make it hard for me to do this.
I am really starting to not enjoy being pregnant and i am so sad to be saying that.
I just hate the being anxious, the not sleeping and the emotional outburst

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no Dawn! Hope you feel better soonand the Doctor can reassure and help you tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Lucky7s

Dawn - Hope you feel better.. I know I panic here and there.. every time it comes close to another appt, I feel not pregnant again.. or little aches and pains I have worry me. I tend to try to relax and breathe and know it's normal and everything will be ok. I hope you get your piece of mind soon!

3outnumbered - Congrats on baby BOY! So exciting! 

AFM - Got a 16 week appt tomorrow i'm sure we'll hear the heartbeat again. Then next week we get our U/S find out gender.. omg I can't wait!

Saturday I cleaned my closets and made room for the maternity clothes that has been given to me. One friend gave me awesome dresses I can't wait to wear. Another great tops.. and my sister had some jeans but they don't fit :( Some stuff did.. and a great fancy black dress in case of weddings or something more formal. 

Felt like I accomplished a lot.. and decided we're going to sell the handed down baby furniture my sister got us. It's just too big for our apartment.. and we'll buy something a little smaller.


----------



## ladybug245

Hi folks-

I'm having a teary day today. I want really badly to switch docs. Last time I was in, he just wasn't...I didn't like the way he talked to me and made me feel like he wasn't taking my concerns seriously, etc. Today, I called two offices to try to get a consultation- both places I encountered not very helpful attitudes and telling me they had no appointments before I was 16 weeks and that they don't accept new patients after 16 weeks. I feel so frustrated and stuck, and I'm just in tears at the thought of calling other offices for fear of getting this same response. Thanks for letting me vent- I'm so upset!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

We found out today that we are having a little boy :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay congrats mrs dutch!!


----------



## MiracleInNov

Congrats on the boy! How exciting! :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

ladybug245 said:


> Hi folks-
> 
> I'm having a teary day today. I want really badly to switch docs. Last time I was in, he just wasn't...I didn't like the way he talked to me and made me feel like he wasn't taking my concerns seriously, etc. Today, I called two offices to try to get a consultation- both places I encountered not very helpful attitudes and telling me they had no appointments before I was 16 weeks and that they don't accept new patients after 16 weeks. I feel so frustrated and stuck, and I'm just in tears at the thought of calling other offices for fear of getting this same response. Thanks for letting me vent- I'm so upset!

Sorry to hear you have a terrible doctor... Keep calling different offices, don't give up! You only deserve the best care.:flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Started early evening with a stomach bug, wonder if that's why i was crampy and over emotional yesterday? Taking two days off work (our exclusion period cos i work wth children) to get better, but still going to chat to dr about anxiety i feel.

Hope your all well x


----------



## Mrs.B.

That's good news in a way Dawn as you have a reason. Hope doctors goes well and you get better soon xx


----------



## JayDee

Hope everyone who is feeling rubbish (physical or emotional or both) feels better soon. I'm sure hormones and the lower immune system you have when pregnant don't help in these matters but combined can be a complete nightmare :hugs:

Most of my symptoms have gone now, not that I had many to start with, but now I just feel hungry with a big belly! Decided to make a conscious effort to try and eat quite healthy for a week or so just to make sure I don't pile on too many pounds. I know baby needs some, I'm not a diet fanatic or anything, but need to remember it's not an excuse to eat crisps and chocolate all day long.

After feeling a few flutters a couple of weeks ago I'm not really feeling baby at all now, it's starting to worry me. Really, I know that it is quite early to be feeling much but... well, I guess it's now everyone knows I just want everything to be ok. I do have a doppler but daren't even use that in case I can't find a HB and freak myself even more.

What did I start of saying about hormones????


----------



## MiracleInNov

Hi ladies! Hope my fellow pumpkins are doing better!

I heard the heart beat for the first time yesterday!!!

Will be finding out the gender on May 4th! Well hopefully the LO cooperates (;


----------



## lilosmom

JayDee said:


> Hope everyone who is feeling rubbish (physical or emotional or both) feels better soon. I'm sure hormones and the lower immune system you have when pregnant don't help in these matters but combined can be a complete nightmare :hugs:
> 
> Most of my symptoms have gone now, not that I had many to start with, but now I just feel hungry with a big belly! Decided to make a conscious effort to try and eat quite healthy for a week or so just to make sure I don't pile on too many pounds. I know baby needs some, I'm not a diet fanatic or anything, but need to remember it's not an excuse to eat crisps and chocolate all day long.
> 
> After feeling a few flutters a couple of weeks ago I'm not really feeling baby at all now, it's starting to worry me. Really, I know that it is quite early to be feeling much but... well, I guess it's now everyone knows I just want everything to be ok. I do have a doppler but daren't even use that in case I can't find a HB and freak myself even more.
> 
> What did I start of saying about hormones????

It's like you took the words out of my mouth! Can't stop eating and I'm also trying to remind myself that baby really doesn't want junk so on to veggies, salad and lots of fruit this week. I go from feeling baby flipping and kicking one day to nothing for the next few... I can totally relate to that feeling of panic and looking forward to the time when I can feel baby all the time (may regret that later but for now the reassurance would be nice). I don't get to hear or see baby for another three weeks so trying to stay positive.


----------



## JayDee

Lilosmom - I'm so glad it's not just me and knowing that I'm not alone makes me feel so much better.
I've got a midwife appointment in 2 weeks when I should hopefully get to hear the heartbeat. 

I've not had any other signs that anything is wrong, no pains or bleeding or anything, so rationally I'm sure everything is fine, but like you say reassurance would be lovely - even if it does mean being kicked in the ribs on a daily and nightly basis!


----------



## lilosmom

JayDee said:


> Lilosmom - I'm so glad it's not just me and knowing that I'm not alone makes me feel so much better.
> I've got a midwife appointment in 2 weeks when I should hopefully get to hear the heartbeat.
> 
> I've not had any other signs that anything is wrong, no pains or bleeding or anything, so rationally I'm sure everything is fine, but like you say reassurance would be lovely - even if it does mean being kicked in the ribs on a daily and nightly basis!

I've also had a very easy pregnancy, no symptoms, no worries - well, should be no worries but I've found this time around I worry about everything. It's tough and sometimes I even forget that there's a baby in there (harder to do now that there's a bump there). Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Lucky7s

Well.. We went in for 16 week appointment and the doc asked us if we wanted to see if it was boy or girl, we didn't think we'd see until next weeks ultrasound..so we said yes of course. We found baby boy parts!! She said she was 90-95% sure it's a boy!!

We're extremely excited.. and still in shock!! 

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/BabyPerryBOY.jpg


TEAM BLUE!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations!! Wish I had scan at my 16 week appointment, but I an glad to be hearing the heartbeat, roll on Thursday! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

MiracleInNov, what does the bubble say in your avatar? Ive been trying to work it out for days! :haha:


----------



## MiracleInNov

Mrs.B. said:


> MiracleInNov, what does the bubble say in your avatar? Ive been trying to work it out for days! :haha:

Lol oh, it says "come at me bro" my bf edited it, not me lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Wow congrats on the boy & cool that you had a scan!!

We had our 16 week midwife appointment today & she said baby was measuring perfectly & we heard the heartbeat & an amazing swoosh of a kick on the Doppler! Loved it! Glad dh was there to hear it too! :)

X


----------



## leoniebabey

jelous of people hearing their babies. Our midwifes here won't do it till after 20 weeks BOO :(


----------



## Lisa40

Oh I hope my midwife will attempt to hear the heartbeat when we go on Thursday, it's so hard all this waiting, 4 weeks since my 12 week scan now so I need a bit more reassurance now lol.
If they don't I'm either going to have to get a Doppler or go for another scan :blush:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm going to make mine if she doesnt, I am taking hubby so we need something to come away with :haha:


----------



## Indi84

I heard the heartbeat today too :D Had my 16 week app today, had my bloods taken for what feels like the millionth time now! Every day I'm falling more and more in love :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's just crazy they don't. Just had a docs prenatal appt today. She found the hearbeat in under a minute. She commented on how 'nice and fast' it was. Then we laughed at the old wives tale that means its a girl. She says she sees it the same for girls or boys.
My blood pressure was up a bit today, which is not like me, I'm like a rock with how steady it normally is. I think it's our current issues/legal battle with a company who tried to cheat us throwing it off. Was so happy to hear it though.


----------



## Erised

Congrats on the boy bumps!! =D 

I'm going to copy my long rant about today (scan day) here from my journal...



> Today did not quite start off as planned...
> The idea was that MIL was coming over early in the morning as she wanted to see Eleanor, and DH & I would get a sleep in DH hadn't slept in a few days. Unfortunately MIL didn't turn up until 9.30am, which for a 2 year old is waaay too late to stay upstairs until. Mr. Postman also had other ideas and decided today was the day to deliver a package we ordered over a week ago, so at 8.45 DH admitted defeat and went downstairs with Eleanor.
> 
> I managed to fall back asleep again (after having been awake since 7) at around 9.15, only for the midwife to call me half an hour later. Missed the call as I couldn't get to my phone in time, and then had to wait for her to call back as I only got an answer phone when calling her. Just gone 10 I finally got hold of her, turns out she wanted my next of kin's number (again) and to know my religion (again!). I gave up at this point and had a shower instead.
> 
> So, sleep in was a massive fail.
> 
> The scan wasn't quite what we'd hoped for either. The little one wasn't playing along and was curled up, where he / she needs to be straight for the measurements. It took the sonographer around 20 minutes to get the readings she needed, during the whole I couldn't see a thing and she'd asked DH to sit down as (even though he was on the other side of the bed and faaaar away from her) she finds it difficult to work if there are people standing in the room as it feels like they're looking over her shoulder. Okay then... she was lovely though.
> 
> She had to press quite hard to get her readings and get kiddo to move, it was rather sore at times. During these readings she mentioned that she'd seen a band on the scan (later referred to as an amniotic band), and that it's nothing to worry about but she has to mention it on the report. No further explanations given, just 'don't worry about it, it will probably be gone by the 20 week scan'. After the readings I got to see the screen for a bit, she showed me where the heartbeat was, the stomach, the legs (which she loved for some reason) and that was about it. She moved it around so much to show me all the individual things that I didn't really get to see much of the baby, didn't see him / her move or anything.
> 
> It wasn't what I had expected, as with Eleanor we saw her wave and what not. It was very brief, but at least I felt I *saw* something.
> 
> Had to get my blood taken again by the midwife after. She had been there at the very start of the scan, but walked out shortly after. Not sure why she didn't stay, but hey ho. Karla (midwife) said she wasn't really all there today, and I have to admit we noticed... we've grown kind of worried to be honest...
> 
> 1. She admitted that the whole NHS number being wrong thing was her fault, as she'd written it down wrong on the hospital form.
> 2. She seemed a bit impatient waiting for the main vein (which she used last time without a problem) on my warm to come up, so she went for one of the smaller ones on my other arm which then collapsed on her. She ended up going back to the main vein after that and said 'I should have just used this one from the start'.
> 3. She asked me for a urine sample AFTER they'd told me to go empty my bladder. She never got one last time either as she mentioned it too late
> 4. She didn't discuss my scan at all, no mention of what the sonographer had seen, my N.T readings, size of the baby... nothing. I know *nothing* about my baby still as apparently the printer was broken and she couldn't give me my scan report.
> 5. She didn't know about the amniotic band
> 
> DH & I were a bit worried about the amniotic band, and google brings up a lot of horror stories about children getting tangled up in it and losing fingers / hands / arms / toes / feet / legs etc. I texted Karla to ask her if she could tell us some more about this, and she called me to ask 'What band hon?'. She hadn't spoken to the sonographer or even looked at my report before filling out my notes. I told her what the sonographer had told us, and she said she'd give her a ring and call us back after
> 
> She did, and we were told pretty much the same thing again. Don't worry about it, it will most likely go away before the 20 weeks (the scan lady thought this as it was attached to the placenta and tethered, which is apparently a good thing). She'll do a thorough check at the 20 week scan to make sure it's gone and everything is alright.
> 
> So pretty much a sit and wait scenario. Amniotic bands are rare, especially ones that last to the point of doing damage. I feel quite at ease believing that it's nothing to worry about and that the lady fully believes it will be fine at the 20 weeks. I'm not too worried...
> 
> We are however worried at the fact that Karla didn't even know about it, and then didn't quite know what to make of it so had to ask for more information. That combined with the mistakes that have been made has made us doubt her and feel less comfortable with the idea of her delivering our baby. I'm hoping it was just a bad day and a one off, so I'm willing to give her another chance. DH is more worried than I am, but he too has agreed we'll wait and make up our mind at / after the next appointment.
> 
> My N.T results *should* come back in on Thursday, and Karla will contact me then with my down syndrome chances and hopefully bring around my scan report.
> 
> I'll leave you with 2 scan photos, one of the baby from a side view (can see a little button nose, a hand up next to his / her head and the body ... legs seem to be mostly missing, but they're there. Honest, we've seen them straight as well as crossed) and the other photo of the baby's tiny little feet =)
> 
> Next midwife appointment is on Monday the 21st of May, so 17 weeks.
> 
> Oh, forgot to say... as we're not completely comfortable sitting back and waiting we've decided to have a private scan at around 16 weeks. We'd been debating it anyway as we wanted to find out the gender, so now it's a definite as I'd like them to check if they can still see this band.

Has anyone else, by chance, been told about am amniotic band? 
2 photos... 1 of baby, the other one of baby's feet
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









feet.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Eriseed- my mothers friend had it with her 2nd pregnancy. But since ultrasounds were not routine then they didn't know what had happened until her daughter was born with clubbed feet. She had many surgerys with casting of her entire legs to correct it. She is now a happy healthy and getting married soon 23 year old girl, who loves to ride her horse.
It's pretty rare to have comPlications with it, but can happen, they just need to watch closely. If not gone by 20 w they may need to schedule more ultrasounds.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I had my 16 week apt today too!!! Everything is going great for me, turkey's heart rate was 168BPM! Our 20 week ultrasound is May18th! Can't wait to see our baby again!

I've never heard of an amniotic band before... :flow:


----------



## PG5K

Sorry you've not had a good day Erised :hugs: Will you get another scan before the 20 weeks to check on it? 

My scan is on the 18th as well! It's the day before my sisters hen do :happydance:


----------



## Erised

PG5K - Nope, no extra scan... just sit and wait. From what I read *if* it's still there at the 20 week scan I'll get extra scans from then on. We'll get a private scan booked for 16 weeks though. We'd planned to do so already anyway to find out the gender, so now it's a definite in the hope to get more news regarding the band as well. 

Hopeful42nd - Thanks for sharing that =)
It's nice to know that even of the band wasn't to disappear, not every story is all doom and gloom.


----------



## SammieB86

Hi ladies,

I am nearly 16 weeks pregnant. I am due on the 11th October. I will be finding out the sex in about 4 weeks. Im hoping for a girl. OH is hoping for a boy but my 4 year old son has been saying from the start that the baby is a girl. Hoping he is right. =)


----------



## 3outnumbered

i have a boy bits scan like that, the clinic called it the daddys WW, apparently all the dads ask for the that picture the Willy in the Wallet picture, will post it later if i can.

baby has moved up to past belly button now, had bad stretching pains a couple of nights ago, and could feel my uterus moving up it was weird and then baby twisting and turning like it was standing up. :wacko:

it hurt but was funny at the same time.

changed babys name again, oh this is so difficult.

went from Oscar Alexander those names are nice but dont mean anything to us as a family, so we sat down and had another think!!!

xx


----------



## PG5K

Hi Sammie :flower:

Outnumbered - that's so funny, I've never heard of the WW before :haha: 
My friends little boy is called Caleb, its a nice name.
I think me and dh are going the last half of the pregnancy to decide on a name. Atm we are kinda on Vincent for a boy and Sofia, Eleanor, Alice for a girl. I had loads of boys names but he's not keen on any but said Vincent is a possibility.


----------



## JayDee

Erised - sorry you had a rubbish experience at your scan. I don't think I vented about mine, but it wasn't great either but for different reasons. Baby was fine but the experience was horrible. I know I should just be glad that everything was good at the scan but I didn't feel like that at the time.

Think you are all very good at planning having names picked out etc. We won't even think about it till after the next scan, and even then I bet it will take a while to decide. We won't be sharing with anyone until baby's here though - sorry!

I've not heard of the willy shot being a "thing" before but we did have one taken at the 3d scan we had which DH thought was great - he didn't put it in his wallet though....


----------



## Erised

We've only got 1 boys name picked, because we just can not agree on any others. We had the same problem when pregnant with Eleanor, hence why I was very happy we were having a girl

We've got a couple of girls names picked, but leaning towards 1 of them. That said, that's also the name we leaned towards with Eleanor but we changed our mind on the day of the 20 week scan... Eleanor hadn't even been brought up before that.


----------



## 3outnumbered

i have liked Caleb for the past eight years, but then had my Daisy, then oh refused so we had Elijah, this time, he has had eight years to get used to it and sigh of relief likes it!!! Morton is a family name of OH side 5 generations.

Love the names Eleanor and Alice. if this one had been a girl it would have been Emily Rose. :thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

Morton is my maiden name, so for me it's odd to think of it as a first or middle name!! How do you pronounce Caleb? Is it Cal-eb or Ca-leb? We're thinking Finlay if ours is a boy or girl /Abigail, Hollie, Rowen, Fiona or Megan! Very hard to choose!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Indi84 said:


> Morton is my maiden name, so for me it's odd to think of it as a first or middle name!! How do you pronounce Caleb? Is it Cal-eb or Ca-leb? We're thinking Finlay if ours is a boy or girl /Abigail, Hollie, Rowen, Fiona or Megan! Very hard to choose!


Ca-leb, hon. Morton used to be a surname generations ago for them, then changed to middle name, strange how that always seems to happen.



Caleb, would make all our boys bible names, Joshua, Elijah and Caleb.

:baby:


----------



## Bells81

I like Finlay, probably because I have a Finley :)

I had Ethan picked as a bos name but now it's not needed as we're having a little lady. I really love Freya but DH isn't so sure. But I can think of any other names I like as I just have Freya on my mind!


----------



## leoniebabey

i have both names picked. Mia isabelle if it's a girl and Fraizer for a boy not sure on middle name the options i like are
Fraizer James
Fraizer Jay
Fraizer Lee


----------



## Erised

The midwife rang me around 8.45pm, just as I was in the middle of watching Glee and sobbing my heart out. Have to admit that it worried me a bit, her calling so late!
No reason to though, she just called me to let me know she got my N.T results ... they came back at less than 1:50.000 =)


----------



## leoniebabey

seeing the consultant tomorrow.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Erised said:


> The midwife rang me around 8.45pm, just as I was in the middle of watching Glee and sobbing my heart out. Have to admit that it worried me a bit, her calling so late!
> No reason to though, she just called me to let me know she got my N.T results ... they came back at less than 1:50.000 =)

:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Eriseed!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hehe i wondered how long it would take for the names talk to really start!!  Exciting.

I have my 16 weeks scan today and i am hoping that my MW is going to listen to the heartbeat. It does seem to vary by area, so we will see. 

Oooh i am a avacado today! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

On my way for my 16 week appt, albeit a little late.. hope to hear pumpkins heartbeat :)


----------



## Lisa40

Me too mrs b, I'm so nervous. My appt is at 11am 

Xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Had my 16 week appt yesterday, heard baby's heartbeat for the millionth time :happydance: she was shocked that he came toward the Doppler, she said most baby's run away but my LO always has :shrug: my little backwards baby :cloud9:

I went in feeling ok tho and came out knowing I'm anaemic, have a UTI andhave thrush :dohh: so starting today I'm on iron tablets, antibiotics and cannesten

Baby's fine tho :wohoo:

Went baby shopping after and my mom brought lots of bits and bobs for LO :cloud9:

Oh and today I'm an onion :happydance:

3 weeks today and we get to find out what flavour LO is :wohoo: I cant wait!!


----------



## PG5K

So glad everyone's 16 weeks appointments are going well :)

I went for my first antenatal appointment at the hospital. It was very similar to the midwife ones with blood pressure, wee check but they also asked me some more questions about my family history and how i am coping. 
I got to listen to the heartbeat again :happydance:
Everything seems great, I just have to wait and find out how the 20 week scan goes and then I have also been booked in for a glucose intolerance test - does anyone else have to have one? They said I needed it because I have a high rate of diabetes in my family. My dad said it is lots of waiting around whilst they give you a sugary drink and prick your finger (looking forward to that one! :dohh:) 

So excited waiting for my 20 week scan now.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heard baby's heartbeat, but not for long, each time she found it baby kicked the Doppler and swam away!! Hehe


----------



## PG5K

Mrs.B. said:


> Heard baby's heartbeat, but not for long, each time she found it baby kicked the Doppler and swam away!! Hehe

Aww. At least you got to hear it and know its pretty active in there :haha:


----------



## SammieB86

Miss Broody said:


> Hehe i wondered how long it would take for the names talk to really start!!  Exciting.
> 
> I have my 16 weeks scan today and i am hoping that my MW is going to listen to the heartbeat. It does seem to vary by area, so we will see.
> 
> Oooh i am a avacado today! xx

Yay.....Go the avocados. Im an avocado today aswell. Hows your pregnancy going? Im due on the 11th Oct so Im guessing you are aswell? :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

here is the WW, the dads willy in the wallet picture.

and 3D picture sucking his thumb.

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







3d.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 13









WW.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi girls! I had my 16 week us at hosp yest and went really well. Both twins doing well and measuring the same as each other. It was so good to see them swimming around. Every time she tried to measure one the other swam in the way! At one point they were sat on each other:haha:
Next scan in 2 weeks. Feel so lucky thst i get to see them every two weeks xxxx


----------



## Bells81

Had my 16 wk (i'm 17wks!) appt at the hospital with the consultant today. A very strange appointment if i must say!

The mw took my bp and assessed my urine sample. Then the consultant came in. He asked why I was referred (because of our very first pregnancy being diagnosed with anencephaly) and asked if I had any concerns. He has referred me back to the mw for remaining checks and that was it! literally spent 2 minutes with him talking babies!

He then proceeded to ask me about my job (a veterinary nurse) and what happens when a dog needs a c-section and how it happens! He also asked what our 'theatre list' is like, how many operations we do a day and was fascinated by the ferret vasectomy we did today!

Gutted I didn't get to hear baby's heartbeat, but was lucky to hear it at the EPU when I was in hospital with hyperemesis and also at my gender scan last week.

I just can't believe that I now have to wait till 28 weeks before my next check (except 20wk scan). I'm sure I had a check at 24 weeks when I was pregnant with ds2?!


----------



## MiracleInNov

Mrs Mc said:


> Hi girls! I had my 16 week us at hosp yest and went really well. Both twins doing well and measuring the same as each other. It was so good to see them swimming around. Every time she tried to measure one the other swam in the way! At one point they were sat on each other:haha:
> Next scan in 2 weeks. Feel so lucky thst i get to see them every two weeks xxxx

Oh my gosh how lovely! Congrats on the twins, they sound amusing :haha: so awesome!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa40 said:


> Me too mrs b, I'm so nervous. My appt is at 11am
> 
> Xxx

How'd it go? xx


----------



## Lisa40

Really well thanks Mrs B, just been in work all day so unable to update lol.

They listened to the heartbeat which was fab but after a few seconds there was this loud farting type noise & then I got the fits of giggles, I composed myself & she had another listen for a few seconds but then I lost it again into complete fits of uncontrollable giggles, I'm such a child :blush: so she gave up then haha.

They also lost 2 of my blood samples & so they had to take some more, but my iron levels were great & she said everything else was going as it should :happydance:

so just 3 weeks & 4 days until our pink or blue scan on the 21st May... started to get excited now :yipee:

glad your appt went well too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

well today was a waste of £6 bus fare. Consultant didn't have much to say tbh


----------



## leoniebabey

oh and my crappy hospital have lost!! my notes from my 2st pregnancy and labour! i was only 2 years ago for gods sake


----------



## princess_1991

I was suppose to be reffered to a consultant but havent heard anything :shrug:


----------



## mellllly

Can I join in here too?? I had my scan today and they moved me from 1st November to the 31st October!

My little boy was an October baby in 2011 :)


----------



## Miss Broody

SammieB86 said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Hehe i wondered how long it would take for the names talk to really start!!  Exciting.
> 
> I have my 16 weeks scan today and i am hoping that my MW is going to listen to the heartbeat. It does seem to vary by area, so we will see.
> 
> Oooh i am a avacado today! xx
> 
> Yay.....Go the avocados. Im an avocado today aswell. Hows your pregnancy going? Im due on the 11th Oct so Im guessing you are aswell? :)Click to expand...

I'm actually due on 12th now apparently, but not bothering to change ticker for one day. 

Pregnancy was tough at the beginning but las few weeks has been much better!! ALthough now i am suffering with hip and pelvic pain (already i know!!) 

How is your pregnancy going?

Had 16 weeks scan today and got to listen to Baby's heartbeat, very cute. Baby did not like the doppler either!!

xx


----------



## Erised

leoniebabey - That is ridiculous!! Hope they manage to find them, did you take any copies yourself of your maternity files? 

mellllly - Welcome! Looks like October might be a very busy month for you then, with 2 kiddies so close together both in age and birthday

I'm actually due on Halloween according to my sonographer / midwife, so the 31st of October. I'm sticking with the 30th of October though, as I know they're only getting that date because the little spinning wheel they use hasn't got Feb 29th on it, so it's a day out.


----------



## JayDee

I've been told 3 different dates - one by GP, one by MW and one by sonographer and none of them are what I worked out based on LMP (bearing in mind that's all the GP/MW was based on).
My ticker is LMP date, but 19th is sonogram date - it'll come when it wants.

V jealous of everyone having 16 wk appointments, mine is a week on Tuesday - that's ages away yet....


----------



## mellllly

My 16 week appointment isnt until 10th May! Ages away lol
Lets hope this one doesnt come early as otherwise there will only be a couple of days/weeks between them! Leo came 9 days early


----------



## Erised

I only had my 12 week appointment 3 days ago, won't have the 16 week one until the 21st of May!! So behind compared to everyone, one of the bad things about being due at the end of the month. Never mind though, I did the start of the month and being first with everything back in 2009 / 2010, it keeps things different this way ;)


----------



## JayDee

My due date last time was 20th Dec, 19th Oct this time so I'm late middle both times!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. 
Really random question for you..... When we found out i was pregnant DH brought me some pregnancy badges that identify the month pregnant you are, ie 3 months, 4 months and so forth through to 9 months. My question is would you deem 16 weeks to be four months, or would four months be exactly your due date on the fourth month ( ie for me i am due on 14 th october so DH says i should not wear my 4 month badge till 14 th may, 5th month badge 14th june and so forth till 14th october where according to DH ideas we would be able to wear our 9 month badge. Yet i am 16 weeks on sunday and in my mind that is four months. This is not significant at all, but i can't decide when i am officially four months. Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

A lot of places count 4 weeks as one month (lunar) so by the end you are pregnant 10 months!

Another one I found is...
1st month= weeks 1-4 
2nd month= weeks 5-8 
3rd month= weeks 9-13 
4th month= weeks 14-17 
5th month= weeks 18-22 
6th month= weeks 23-27 
7th month= weeks 28-31 
8th month= weeks 32-35 
9th month= weeks 36-40 

Or on the dd equivalent?

So I dont know :shrug: :haha: seems personal preference


----------



## Erised

Personally I go by calendar months, so I change month every 30th as that's when I'm due. A month is not exactly 4 weeks, so I personally wouldn't go by weeks. Soooo... I say change the badge every 14th of the month =)


----------



## JayDee

I'd go calendar months otherwise 40 weeks = 10 months not 9.


----------



## Jaymes

Mrs.B. said:


> A lot of places count 4 weeks as one month (lunar) so by the end you are pregnant 10 months!
> 
> Another one I found is...
> 1st month= weeks 1-4
> 2nd month= weeks 5-8
> 3rd month= weeks 9-13
> 4th month= weeks 14-17
> 5th month= weeks 18-22
> 6th month= weeks 23-27
> 7th month= weeks 28-31
> 8th month= weeks 32-35
> 9th month= weeks 36-40
> 
> Or on the dd equivalent?
> 
> So I dont know :shrug: :haha: seems personal preference


I count myself at 4 months as that is where my pregnancy book puts me... Also I am as big as a house already!


----------



## Jocr

I go by 4 weeks is a month and when I was 16 week I say I'm 4 months preggers.


----------



## mamadreams

Erised said:


> I only had my 12 week appointment 3 days ago, won't have the 16 week one until the 21st of May!! So behind compared to everyone, one of the bad things about being due at the end of the month. Never mind though, I did the start of the month and being first with everything back in 2009 / 2010, it keeps things different this way ;)

Erised - I am 13 weeks and 3 days today too. You are not the only one!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Noone is the only one, we have ladies on here spread right throughout the month of October so everyone is at different stages


----------



## SammieB86

Miss Broody said:


> SammieB86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Hehe i wondered how long it would take for the names talk to really start!!  Exciting.
> 
> I have my 16 weeks scan today and i am hoping that my MW is going to listen to the heartbeat. It does seem to vary by area, so we will see.
> 
> Oooh i am a avacado today! xx
> 
> Yay.....Go the avocados. Im an avocado today aswell. Hows your pregnancy going? Im due on the 11th Oct so Im guessing you are aswell? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually due on 12th now apparently, but not bothering to change ticker for one day.
> 
> Pregnancy was tough at the beginning but las few weeks has been much better!! ALthough now i am suffering with hip and pelvic pain (already i know!!)
> 
> How is your pregnancy going?
> 
> Had 16 weeks scan today and got to listen to Baby's heartbeat, very cute. Baby did not like the doppler either!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thats great that its has been going better for you. Fingers crossed it stays that way. The joys of pregnancy though hey!!!
Mines pregnancy has been a little rough. Had bad All day sickness. Havent been able to keep much down and suffering from bad heartburn and backpain but I was like this with my son so kinda expected it this time around aswell :(

Thats great that you got to listen to bubs heartbeat. I cant wait till my 20 week scan. Hopefully I can get in a little earlier. I dont have a 16 week scan unless they think something could be wrong so just gotta wait for another 4 weeks maybe less. Did you get to find out the sex at your 16 week one or do you go back for another ultrasound soon to find out?


----------



## Miss Broody

We didn't get a scan at 16 weeks just midwife apply. But they let you listen to hb at midwife from 16 weeks where we live in uk. 

Sorry your still suffering so much. I am so glad my sickness has gone, I can sympathise as it was awful when I had it! X


----------



## SammieB86

Yeah its not the best thing, is it? Hopefully it stops or dies down a little bit soon. Fingers crossed.
Oh ok. Im in Australia. Dont really know how they do it here but my GP said to come back and see her at about 18 weeks. I think I might change to an actual midwife though because my gp is turning out to be not very good as she never even told me that when I had the 12 week scan I needed to have the bloods done aswell for the down syndrome test.


----------



## PG5K

Hope everyone has had a good weekend?

I've been shopping for a dress this weekend for my sisters hen do in 3 weeks and finally managed to get a dress. I was really disappointed that in a large retail park not a single place sold maternity clothes! New Look said they arent selling their stuff in store anymore.
I managed to buy a couple of stretchy dresses as I think stretch fabric is in fashion luckily.

I don't have much of a bump at the moment but in 3 weeks I hopefully will and I'm already a dress size up from what I usually am. I must have looked a bit weird picking up dresses and seeing if they have a stretchy stomach :haha:


----------



## MiracleInNov

officially second trimester today! :) feeling great! Starting to show a bit (;


----------



## lillichloe

Are all of the October ladies officially second tri now or in the next two days (right?) it's so exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Spending our first anniversary shopping for the baby :) x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

PG5K said:


> Hope everyone has had a good weekend?
> 
> I was really disappointed that in a large retail park not a single place sold maternity clothes!

I noticed this too. My local retail park have taken all their maternity clothes off the shop floor :growlmad: It's so annoying. The shop assistant's replies are always 'well you can order on the internet'. I don't know what size i'll be though!! :devil: And i differ from 3 sizes in different shops. I haven't got the money to order 3 of each size in everything i like to then send 2 back and wait for a refund.

Oh well, rant over!

x


----------



## PG5K

BabyBumpHope said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend?
> 
> I was really disappointed that in a large retail park not a single place sold maternity clothes!
> 
> I noticed this too. My local retail park have taken all their maternity clothes off the shop floor :growlmad: It's so annoying. The shop assistant's replies are always 'well you can order on the internet'. I don't know what size i'll be though!! :devil: And i differ from 3 sizes in different shops. I haven't got the money to order 3 of each size in everything i like to then send 2 back and wait for a refund.
> 
> Oh well, rant over!
> 
> xClick to expand...

That's the same response I got that they sell them on the internet. Im not a very good clothes shopper anyway so I don't like to buy without seeing clothes or trying them on. I know you can send them back but most of the time you have to pay to have them delivered in the first place. :(


----------



## MoonShadow14

Can I join? Had my 12 week scan on Friday and been bumped forward from EDD of 5th November now to 31st October! So chuffed at Halloween Due date

Hunting for a pic for my sig that says "expecting a pumpkin"


----------



## JayDee

The only places I've found that stock maternity are Dorothy Perkins, New Look (although sounds like not any more there), Top shop, Matalan and Asda. I think it's hard to buy maternity stuff anyway as you are trying to guess how much you'll grow.

I seem to have popped this weekend bump wise, I feel massive. Think I was just spoilt last time by now really showing until half way through.


----------



## 3outnumbered

H&M Hennes have a good selection of maternity clothes in store, and they have a sale on at the moment. Next carry some stock but again more on-line.

ordered some jersey maxi dresses online.

Noticing babys movements more now, little monkey.

and when baby is awake i have to pee four times in half an hour.

its only going to get worse.

xx:baby:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have to pee loads now. I never really got that much in first trimester, but now, I'm a regular :) I'm not really feeling much movement just the odd thing usually when I'm in he'd for the night.


----------



## Erised

I'll be second trimester tomorrow =)
That reminds me, I really need to put my 'bump shot clothes' in the wash so they'll hopefully be dry tomorrow for the 14 week bump shoot! =D 

I had big plans to do a bunch of cleaning today, but I managed an hour on my feet (which resulted in 'nearly' all the dishes and some play time in the garden with Moo) before going stupidly light headed. Ah well... guess I'll just try as much as possible during the day and see where it gets me.

Welcome MoonShadow14! Technically my due date is Halloween as well according the sonographer ... but I'm sticking October 30th as I'm pretty certain that's where I would be based on ovulation. It's only 1 day difference. Odd idea I might be having a baby on Halloween though!


----------



## TashTash

Hi girls, haven't really been on much in the last few days ........

Amnio on Thursday went well, although very painful! Bubba is fine though and doesn't have downs. Also got it confirmed that were having another boy.


----------



## Erised

Congrats on your blue bump TashTash! I'm so glad everything went well, hope you get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without any added worry now =)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats tashtash! Glad to hear baby is ok and a boy!


----------



## JayDee

Glad all is well TashTash, and congrats on your blue bump :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

yeh!! another blue bump.

cool.

I still have not got my anomoly scan date through yet, i only got a few weeks till 20weeks, thought i would have had by now.

anyone else still waiting for theres.

xx


----------



## MiracleInNov

3outnumbered said:


> yeh!! another blue bump.
> 
> cool.
> 
> I still have not got my anomoly scan date through yet, i only got a few weeks till 20weeks, thought i would have had by now.
> 
> anyone else still waiting for theres.
> 
> xx

Not quite an anomoly for me, but I'm waiting to get the results of my CVS test on Friday.


Oh and Tash, congrats on the baby boy!!! :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Congratulations Tashtash!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Erised said:


> I'll be second trimester tomorrow =)
> That reminds me, I really need to put my 'bump shot clothes' in the wash so they'll hopefully be dry tomorrow for the 14 week bump shoot! =D
> 
> I had big plans to do a bunch of cleaning today, but I managed an hour on my feet (which resulted in 'nearly' all the dishes and some play time in the garden with Moo) before going stupidly light headed. Ah well... guess I'll just try as much as possible during the day and see where it gets me.
> 
> Welcome MoonShadow14! Technically my due date is Halloween as well according the sonographer ... but I'm sticking October 30th as I'm pretty certain that's where I would be based on ovulation. It's only 1 day difference. Odd idea I might be having a baby on Halloween though!

Thank you!!! I'm pleased I'm starting to relax more now as been so worried this time around. X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome moonshadow, a halloween baby, how exciting :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome MoonShadow14, I've added you to the front page :) x


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats TashTash.. did it hurt bad?

I will be doing an Amnio as my AFP came back positive :( 
not to happy about it.. but I guess I'd rather know he's a-ok..


----------



## TashTash

Thanks girl's

Yeah it hurt bad - the initial needle going in wasn't too bad but my uterus started having painful contractions while they were doing it which was the worst part xx


----------



## Alandsa

Tash- congratulations it all went well :) wow it does sound quite a gruesome procedure. Do you get anaesthetic of any sorts?


----------



## princess_1991

Oh my word!! 16 days and I'll be half way through!! And finding out LOs sex!!
I can't believe how quick it's all going :shock:


----------



## JayDee

Lucky7 - what's AFP? Hope your amnio is ok.

For those thinking a halloween baby might be weird, my friend had a halloween baby last year. A weirder though for me with DS was that he could have been born on xmas day - EDD was 20th Dec and he was 10 days late! I sat the full day xmas saying "don't you dare" lol.


----------



## TashTash

No I didn't get any pain relief.

They gave me a scan, then I was cleaned up. Then 2 doctors done the procedure, one doctor scanned me whilst the other removed the amniotic fluid. After it was over I had to lay still for 20 mins - then be scanned before waiting in the waiting room
For 30 mins before another scan. Then I was scanned the next day and phoned with my fish results xx


----------



## MoonShadow14

Oooh I'm tickled pink at the prospect of a Halloween Baby. My DS was 2 and half hours off being born on his due date. I was in labour all day on his due date and if I'd let them break my waters when they first asked he's probably have been born on his due date.

I'm waiting for the results of my blood work for Down's. Hoping nothing comes through coz thats good news x


----------



## princess_1991

I'm kinda glad LO will be here before Halloween, I've been looking at all the cute newborn halloween outfits, my family always have a bit of a Halloween party so very excited :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

TashTash said:


> No I didn't get any pain relief.
> 
> They gave me a scan, then I was cleaned up. Then 2 doctors done the procedure, one doctor scanned me whilst the other removed the amniotic fluid. After it was over I had to lay still for 20 mins - then be scanned before waiting in the waiting room
> For 30 mins before another scan. Then I was scanned the next day and phoned with my fish results xx

Wow I didn't realise it was without pain relief. I think it just looks so gruesome, do you know if it's common to experience cramping in your uterus during it?


----------



## PG5K

It really does sound a scary procedure :( I'm glad its gone well though TashTash. 

Is anyone else still getting bad headaches? I get them every day even though I've been trying to drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

On and off I get the headaches. Not every day thankfully. It's better if I can nap once during the day, so tired might also be a factor.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I get the headaches, not everyday but often x


----------



## MiracleInNov

Yes I get them in the afternoon :wacko: it's a bit weird.


----------



## Lisa92881

I've been getting headaches too!! :dohh:


----------



## mellllly

14 weeks / second tri (bnb official lol) tomorrow :)


----------



## Lucky7s

JayDee said:


> Lucky7 - what's AFP? Hope your amnio is ok.
> 
> For those thinking a halloween baby might be weird, my friend had a halloween baby last year. A weirder though for me with DS was that he could have been born on xmas day - EDD was 20th Dec and he was 10 days late! I sat the full day xmas saying "don't you dare" lol.

The Alpha-fetoprotein test (AFP) is a blood test given to women in their second trimester of pregnancy, usually between weeks 15 and 20. When a woman is pregnant, alpha-fetoprotein is produced by the fetus and mixes with the mother's blood

tash - ughh not looking forward to it.. but I'm going next Monday to talk to the doctor don't think i'll have it done for another 2 weeks.

:dohh:


----------



## ladybug245

\If you've already found out sex, what week were you in?


----------



## Erised

I haven't found out the gender yet, hopefully will in the next 3 weeks.
Generally if you go for a private scan, they can check the gender from 16 weeks onwards. I *think* an average gender scan will set you back around £65 in most places, unless you live in expensive areas like London. 

If you're waiting for the NHS scan, they'll tell you (unless they have a hospital policy not to) at your 20 week scan. 

If you're having an amnio they can tell you earlier, and 100% confirmed. Hence why one of the ladies knew at either 14 or 15 weeks =)


----------



## mellllly

I will be finding out at my 20 week scan on the 8th June!!

On another note 14 weeks today - offiially BNB 2nd tri :) Yay!!
Only 26 weeks to go LOL


----------



## MoonShadow14

Yup, I'm suffering with awful headaches, especially come tea time which is also when my sickness peaks!

x


----------



## Indi84

I'm having a gender scan on Sat, £79 with Babybond, can't wait! I'll be 17+1 (my ticker is slightly out)
I've been having a dull headache everyday since second tri, but yesterday I had the worst migraine I have ever had. From 9pm Monday night and went to bed Tues night with it (not that I could get out of bed in the first place) but has gone back to a dull ache today. I do suffer migraines, but only one or so a year and would normally take strong painkillers, but trying to do it on just paracetamol and those 4head strips, was agony! Never had one for over 24 hours before.


----------



## Jocr

3outnumbered said:


> yeh!! another blue bump.
> 
> cool.
> 
> I still have not got my anomoly scan date through yet, i only got a few weeks till 20weeks, thought i would have had by now.
> 
> anyone else still waiting for theres.
> 
> xx

Give your anti natel dept a call and ask for it - they are rubbish sometimes. I had to really chase for my 13 week scan. Good luck


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies and bumps
Havent been on much lately but been keeping a look in. Been so busy at work and will be for the next couple of weeks with our big annual conference which I arrange...stressful much?

Any hoo we are having our sexing scan this saturday (£60) and cant wait to find out what baby is.:happydance:

I have had a really sharp stabbing pain bottom left of my tummy just above pubic area and up - its about 2 inches circular where the pain goes and it lasts for about one second but bloody hell it takes my breath away for that second. I was so worried when it first started at 5.30 yesterday that the pain and the fear made me cry :cry: - you just think as its sooo painful its something to worry about.
Ive had aches and pains when I move to quickly but these have been coming if im sat down or even in bed. 
Spoke to the DR on the phone as rubbish miwife still not called me back and he thinks it could be my bowl!!! He obvioesly didnt go to dr school as our bowls are pushed up above the uterus now and not where my overy is!!

When do you intend to have the nursery ready for or at least start it? Ive found some gorgeous wallpaper that will be good for a boy or a girl. Possibilty that we might be moving in the summer so I need to hold off buying too much.

Hope your headaches have subsided. :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jocr said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> yeh!! another blue bump.
> 
> cool.
> 
> I still have not got my anomoly scan date through yet, i only got a few weeks till 20weeks, thought i would have had by now.
> 
> anyone else still waiting for theres.
> 
> xx
> 
> Give your anti natel dept a call and ask for it - they are rubbish sometimes. I had to really chase for my 13 week scan. Good luckClick to expand...

Was thinking that!

:dohh:


----------



## Erised

3OutNumbered - I won't be discussing my 20 week scan date until my next midwife appointment, which is at 17 weeks. Do you still have an appointment left before the scan? If not, I'd call and just make sure you've been put in for one. 

Jocr - As for our nursery, we've actually gotta empty the room first (used to be DH's office) which will probably take a while on it's own as we've got absolutely no storage in this house. I'd like to have the nursery 'ready' by 30 weeks, as in walls painted and furniture in. Details like little paintings and decorations I'd like to have ready by 36 weeks. Not sure when we'll start, whenever DH has some time I guess... which could be a while. Anywhere between this weekend and 16 weeks from now. I'm not in a hurry =)


----------



## JayDee

Had my first person ask if I was pregnant today - 3 hours after someone else commented on how thin I was and couldn't believe when I said I was 16 weeks pregnant!

Nursery - we've just moved DS out of it and into another room. Good timing really as it meant he can have a bed rather than a cot with the side off. It's all disney cars - he loves it!


----------



## PG5K

Jocr said:


> Hi ladies and bumps
> Havent been on much lately but been keeping a look in. Been so busy at work and will be for the next couple of weeks with our big annual conference which I arrange...stressful much?
> 
> Any hoo we are having our sexing scan this saturday (£60) and cant wait to find out what baby is.:happydance:
> 
> I have had a really sharp stabbing pain bottom left of my tummy just above pubic area and up - its about 2 inches circular where the pain goes and it lasts for about one second but bloody hell it takes my breath away for that second. I was so worried when it first started at 5.30 yesterday that the pain and the fear made me cry :cry: - you just think as its sooo painful its something to worry about.
> Ive had aches and pains when I move to quickly but these have been coming if im sat down or even in bed.
> Spoke to the DR on the phone as rubbish miwife still not called me back and he thinks it could be my bowl!!! He obvioesly didnt go to dr school as our bowls are pushed up above the uterus now and not where my overy is!!
> 
> When do you intend to have the nursery ready for or at least start it? Ive found some gorgeous wallpaper that will be good for a boy or a girl. Possibilty that we might be moving in the summer so I need to hold off buying too much.
> 
> Hope your headaches have subsided. :hugs:

Hi Jocr, I was wondering where you were :)

I'm starting on our nursery now :happydance: My husband is stripping wallpaper and painting the doors so we can hopefully start wallpapering at the weekend. What wallpaper have you seen? I've got cupcakes! Haha. They are blue and pink ones and the rest of the room will be papered a neutral light brown. I can't wait to have it finished as it is really exciting.

I've been having odd pains, I woke up one night in agony so I put a pillow between my knees and when I woke up again it had gone. I just keep thinking that it must be because of stretching as we're expanding a lot inside. 

Good luck at your scan! I can't wait for my 20 week scan as I'm dying to find out :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Leo is in the nursey at the moment and Sophie is in the bigger bedroom. Ideally we are looking at renting out this house and buying a 4 bedroom one hopefully by the end of the year - so if thats the case nothing will need to be done as baby will be in with us for a few months anyway which should give us enough time to move etc - then I can think of its own little room. 

BUT if that doesnt happen and we end up staying here then if its a boy then the boys will move to the big bedroom and Sophie back into the 'Nursery' :wacko: 

They are both already plastered and neutral just with a blue/car/train border in Leo's room and Sophie has a Pink wall vinyl of her name and butterflys in her bedroom


----------



## AddidasBoo

hey i was at the hosp last week and they changed my duedate to 25 of october would u please change it :)


----------



## Jocr

PG5K said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies and bumps
> Havent been on much lately but been keeping a look in. Been so busy at work and will be for the next couple of weeks with our big annual conference which I arrange...stressful much?
> 
> Any hoo we are having our sexing scan this saturday (£60) and cant wait to find out what baby is.:happydance:
> 
> I have had a really sharp stabbing pain bottom left of my tummy just above pubic area and up - its about 2 inches circular where the pain goes and it lasts for about one second but bloody hell it takes my breath away for that second. I was so worried when it first started at 5.30 yesterday that the pain and the fear made me cry :cry: - you just think as its sooo painful its something to worry about.
> Ive had aches and pains when I move to quickly but these have been coming if im sat down or even in bed.
> Spoke to the DR on the phone as rubbish miwife still not called me back and he thinks it could be my bowl!!! He obvioesly didnt go to dr school as our bowls are pushed up above the uterus now and not where my overy is!!
> 
> When do you intend to have the nursery ready for or at least start it? Ive found some gorgeous wallpaper that will be good for a boy or a girl. Possibilty that we might be moving in the summer so I need to hold off buying too much.
> 
> Hope your headaches have subsided. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Jocr, I was wondering where you were :)
> 
> I'm starting on our nursery now :happydance: My husband is stripping wallpaper and painting the doors so we can hopefully start wallpapering at the weekend. What wallpaper have you seen? I've got cupcakes! Haha. They are blue and pink ones and the rest of the room will be papered a neutral light brown. I can't wait to have it finished as it is really exciting.
> 
> I've been having odd pains, I woke up one night in agony so I put a pillow between my knees and when I woke up again it had gone. I just keep thinking that it must be because of stretching as we're expanding a lot inside.
> 
> Good luck at your scan! I can't wait for my 20 week scan as I'm dying to find out :happydance:Click to expand...

Cor youre organised! I love anything with cupcakes on, where did you find that?
Here is my wallpaper https://www.housetohome.co.uk/product-idea/picture/bird-wallpapers-our-pick-of-the-best
I think as its so busy just the one wall.

Yeah I was hoping the pain would go when I woke up but its been on and off all day. Hopefully it will ease off tonight.
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Gender scan - 21st :) not long :)

Nursery - Dont have one


----------



## Jocr

Erised said:


> 3OutNumbered - I won't be discussing my 20 week scan date until my next midwife appointment, which is at 17 weeks. Do you still have an appointment left before the scan? If not, I'd call and just make sure you've been put in for one.
> 
> Jocr - As for our nursery, we've actually gotta empty the room first (used to be DH's office) which will probably take a while on it's own as we've got absolutely no storage in this house. I'd like to have the nursery 'ready' by 30 weeks, as in walls painted and furniture in. Details like little paintings and decorations I'd like to have ready by 36 weeks. Not sure when we'll start, whenever DH has some time I guess... which could be a while. Anywhere between this weekend and 16 weeks from now. I'm not in a hurry =)

Pheww wee - glad its not just me with the spare room full of stuff & no storage. I really dont know where it will all go to be honest??:dohh: At the moment its got a single bed and all my handbags and a triple wardrobe that me & DH use. Need a bigger house but just dont have the money for such things.
I have said that I would like it looking like a nursery about August so like you about 30 weeks. Looking forward to it all coming together - I have images of all this lovely matching furniture but with my SIL wanting us to use her old cot and a triple wardrobe that cant goany where ditto a 3 draw chest I dont think it will look quite how I envisage.:wacko:
x


----------



## ladybug245

*hugs* on the headaches. Hope you feel better soon!

They told us there was a chance they'd be able to tell at our scan on Mon., but that'll be only 15 weeks, so I was thinking that was a little early. She said it was something to do with my size that we might be able to see? Hm.


----------



## Mrs.B.

ladybug245 said:


> *hugs* on the headaches. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> They told us there was a chance they'd be able to tell at our scan on Mon., but that'll be only 15 weeks, so I was thinking that was a little early. She said it was something to do with my size that we might be able to see? Hm.

Your size? As in your slim or your bumps big? x


----------



## Lucky7s

We found out gender at 16+3 at our 16 week appointment.. waiting to confirm on Monday with 2nd tri Ultrasound.

As for the nursery it will be our office/nursery. We haven't done anything... we're still thinking of ideas on how to de-clutter the office.. there's way to much furniture in there. I wish I had a designer that could come in and help me that would be amazing!

Jocr - I've had some sharp stabbing pains.. it's very normal.. everything's growing and pulling in there. Mainly remember to breathe.. and think positive and how amazing that your baby is growing!


----------



## lazybum09

felt my little one wiggling lots today no kicks yet but lots of squirmy movements on my left. so gorgeous, just wanted to share


----------



## PG5K

This is our wallpaper: https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/v...0734433778&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=56389701374 It is technically for a kitchen but looking at it will fine in a bedroom, I love it. We are just having it on one wall too.

I suppose that we are getting a bit organised but we've had to decorate every room in our house because we had it rewired. Most room are still a state! Eep. 

I hope you can find out what the pain is Jocr :hugs:


----------



## Pug2012

I so want to feel little 'un wiggle but nothing yet other than feeling like a bee is in my belly. Come on little one make yourself known. 

How is everyone else's movement at my stage? 17+6

Thanks. Xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

my little fellow likes my right hand side, his awake now just as i want to go to bed.

somersaulting with all that room.


----------



## princess_1991

I've felt my LO moving but no kicks as of yet, he becomes quite active just before I wanna go to bed too, he's getting practice in for keeping mommy up all hours :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I took a bath this evening, when I got out I was leaning over toweling off my wet hair, and I got kicked! Someone was trying to tell me that it was too squishy down there when I was bent over. It felt just like when my son used to kick me. Now I can't wait to feel more!


----------



## Lisa92881

Awwww I can't wait to feel baby move!!


----------



## Miss Broody

I cannot wait to feel baby move either  How exciting!! I am 17 weeks today so not long now hopefully. I thought i felt something yesterday morning but not sure. I guess because its my first it could take me a while to be sure what it is too.

We don't find out the gender till our 20 weeks scan, which is actually at almost 21 weeks!! I cannot wait to find out! Then i can start thinking about the nursery as i dont want it to be gender neutral.

xx


----------



## Indi84

I've defiantly been feeling flutters and popcorn inside, always on my left side for me, and only when I'm very still and quiet, normally in the evenings.

Feeling all a bit blue today, found a lump on my dog and the vets investigated it last week and it came back as possible malignant tumour. So today she has gone in to have it removed and x-rays to check her internal organs. I used to work at this vets, so I trust everyone implicitly and they are doing a direct claim for me through my insurance (will cost around £1000!) Now waiting for the call to see if she came through the anesthetic ok. I know some of you wont be pet people and might not understand, but I'm sure lots of you know how I feel :) She's a rescue dog, Staffi x (from Battersea dogs home) and we've had her for two years.


----------



## princess_1991

Oh indi, I hope your fur baby is ok, we have a little yorkie, dh got him for me 2 years ago as a wedding present but also it was around that time we were told I wouldn't be able to have kids, the little guy kept me sane (mostly :winkwink:) through all the investigations and tests, I don't know where I'd be without him and I'd be completely beside myself if anything ever happened to him!

For pet people - are any of you worried about how your pet will react to LO?

Our maxxiiee has always been centre of attention and spoilt so I'm worried about him being jealous, he has been around kids before and was fine, had a little play but ignored them mostly but obviously baby will be around 24/7


----------



## Pug2012

Pug2012 said:


> I so want to feel little 'un wiggle but nothing yet other than feeling like a bee is in my belly. Come on little one make yourself known.
> 
> How is everyone else's movement at my stage? 17+6
> 
> Thanks. Xx


Update

I think I felt something laying in bed this morning. Like a flutter or a twitch like feeling in my belly. Only happened once so not sure. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PG5K

I'm so sorry to hear that Indi, I hope everything is ok and it is good that you know and trust the vets.

I have a cat and I am worried about how she will cope with baby. I've had my cat longer than my husband so she is very important to me. Shes not violent, in fact, completely the opposite - a right scardy cat! She only likes me, tolerates my husband but will go to him as second best when I'm not there. I'm trying to make the transition smooth for her but I think she will hide behind the sofa for a few days till she realises that the baby is not going away. 

I'm feeling a lot of movement now which is exciting. :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

I've been feeling movement i wasn't sure at 1st but it's always in the same spot so im pretty sure it's that exciting :)


----------



## JayDee

I'm getting the occassional one.

I said to DH the other night "I just got kicked" and held my belly, my little boy thought it was the butterflies on my dress that had done it and said "mummy got kicked by a little butterfly" - cute :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

standing in the kitchen, felt my somersaulting monkey on my righthand side, looked down at my tummy and there he was moving all around, had a cry as see my tummy move all over the place lasted about five minutes just stood there watching it!!

was mezmorised!!!!

and so it starts.

xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Ive been feeling movements all be it quite soft for around 2 weeks now, its so lovely. I feel it more when I'm at home and not concentrating on anything much.
The pain in my bottom right hand side had subsided over night and this morning but the last couple of hours I'm getting the sharp stabbing pain again. Midwife basically said on the phone that if its a fleeting pain then should be nothing to worry about (easy said)!!


*PGK5*  love the wallpaper, love everything cupcake. Good luck with getting the rest of the house decorated, don't envy you with that.


*Indie84*  Poor fur baby, good that you can trust the vets so much and know them. How old is your dog? I'm sure she will be just fine, try not to fret too much (hard I know). We have 3 fur baby cats and I adore them, they are part of the family. Let us know how shes doing. X

*Princess*  My 3 cats are thoroughly spoilt so I do wonder how they will be when baby arrives. Pan who is extremely close to me is the one I worry about. Maddox is very laid back and will prob just try to get in the cot with baby and snuggle up and Hunny will ignore baby I reckon until it cries. Pan sits on my lap a lot since Ive been preggers. Does your Maxxiie know that you are pregnant, does he act any different?

*3outnumberd* - WOW you actually saw the movements of baby, thats cool. I think i have a little too much tummy fat on me to see the movements yet. How exciting for you.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I felt my very first movement at11 weeks something. I now get the same movement but stronger and more regular


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr it's funny that you say that, before I was pregnant max used to sleep on the landing outside our room and it never bothered him but at around 4/5 weeks he started crying at the bedroom door all the time which is really unlike him so now he's took to sleeping in our room and he's happy as larry, plus he follows me EVERYWHERE! Like he's always been a mommys boy but now I can't even go for a wee in peace! :haha:


----------



## PG5K

My cat has gone extra needy too! She's always been close to me but recently I've had to put her downstairs at night because she was keeping me up all night by walking on me, crying at me or wanting to be fussed.


----------



## princess_1991

It's funny how pets "just know" 
But supposedly babies can pick up on random stuff too, there was a story not long ago about a mOther who was breastfeefing and all of a sudden baby just went off one breast and refused to drink from it so she went doctors and found out she had breast cancer :wacko:


----------



## Indi84

Thank you everyone :flower:
I got the call, she has woken up fine, had the lump removed and will be on bed rest for a few days, poor thing she's very active and loves her walks! It was so close to her nipple, that was removed too! 0_o 

I'm not sure how old she is, she was found original loose on the streets, no collar or chip but had been partly trained so had obv lived with somebody. I reckon now she's 6-8 as by her teeth they thought she was 4-6 when we adopted her. She's my absolute rock, I was devastated when my original rescue dog died after I'd had him 10 years, and she filled a big hole :) She's great with kids but I am worried she will be stressed out, so I'm going to get a DAP to use just before and during the new baby. You can buy cat versions too! 

https://www.healthypets.com/feliwayanddap.html

Feeling much better, picking her up soon :D


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, just read through the most recent posts and thought I'd share.

I've been feeling baby for the past 3 to 4 weeks now, slight at first but now there's no mistaking it. Kicks and flips are all the rage when I want to go to sleep but I'll take it, it's just so amazing. Last night I even heard the heartbeat with my stethascope for the first time - I was so happy!

As for fur babies, we have both a cat and dog and with the arrival of our first, our dog (very emotional but extremely well behaved and super fantastic with children) ended up being physically ill. We had many tests done and it ended up she was just stressed and didn't adjust well. It took about 3 months for her to get over it and was a very expensive investigation with our vet. Our cat had nothing to do with baby and still doesn't. She is very anti-social and spends most of the time hiding. Since being pregnant this time she does want more affection from me and would sleep on my face if I let her at night. Our pets world is much smaller than our own so I can understand how even little changes in their world can affect them so greatly. I hope you all have a smooth transition to parent-hood with your fur babies.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

princess_1991 said:


> Jocr it's funny that you say that, before I was pregnant max used to sleep on the landing outside our room and it never bothered him but at around 4/5 weeks he started crying at the bedroom door all the time which is really unlike him so now he's took to sleeping in our room and he's happy as larry, plus he follows me EVERYWHERE! Like he's always been a mommys boy but now I can't even go for a wee in peace! :haha:

Haha, get used to the not being able to pee in peace. My 15 month old son is now the one barging in on me or pounding on the door while I'm in there. Wants to be with mommy 24/7.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

Hope you are all well, I was round at my mum's earlier and playing the wii when i think i felt baby move, it was a fluttering to the right and just below my belly button it felt like a ripple and i felt it about three times before it went away, it definetly did not feel like wind. It was a very gentle movement. I hope it was baby


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well, I was round at my mum's earlier and playing the wii when i think i felt baby move, it was a fluttering to the right and just below my belly button it felt like a ripple and i felt it about three times before it went away, it definetly did not feel like wind. It was a very gentle movement. I hope it was baby

Dawn this is how I described it, ripple or wave :) xx


----------



## Lisa40

Well we found out today that we ate having a pink one :yipee: so excited, and I asked where exactly she was as I had been feeling bumps to the left of my belly button just above it & people said it was too high for baby. Well turns out it wasn't, that's exactly where her feet were, so I guess it all just depends on where baby is.

I'm soooo happy today, can't stop grinning :yipee:

xxx


----------



## MiracleInNov

Lisa40 said:


> Well we found out today that we ate having a pink one :yipee: so excited, and I asked where exactly she was as I had been feeling bumps to the left of my belly button just above it & people said it was too high for baby. Well turns out it wasn't, that's exactly where her feet were, so I guess it all just depends on where baby is.
> 
> I'm soooo happy today, can't stop grinning :yipee:
> 
> xxx

Congrats! I hope mine is pink when I go tomorrow :D


----------



## Lisa40

Ooohhh good luck for tomorrow, is it not too early to be sure? I hope it's not :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Lisa :) did you find out early? Had you down for the 21st xx


----------



## MiracleInNov

Lisa40 said:


> Ooohhh good luck for tomorrow, is it not too early to be sure? I hope it's not :hugs:
> xx

I hope not! I had a CVS test done though.


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh fair enough, good luck :thumbup:

& yeah mrs b. I had my cervix checked and they asked if we wanted to know. I thought OH would be disappointed but he's absolutely delighted so I'm really pleased :yipee:

He can't wait to go shopping for loads of cute stuff hehe!

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww lovely!! I've updated the front page for you xx


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks Mrs B :happydance:
xx


----------



## katealim

My scan is still an eternity away, (may 31st). Can't wait to see if we are having our 3rd girl or 1st boy! Congrats to all who have recently found out!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I felt the baby from the outside last night :flow: I was laying on my side kinda leaning on my belly... playing poker on my laptop (in bed). I had my hand pressed down on my belly kinda resting it. Then out of no where I feel 2 light, yet definite pushes/taps. It was amazing, just simply amazing :flow: I wish Dh would have been home...

I'm so please to hear all the gender announcements! Almost makes me want to find out! 2 weeks until Dh and I get to see our baby (may 18th)

I'm on cloud 9 right now...:)


----------



## princess_1991

4th feb so did we!!

Was lying quite flat and my bladder was quite full so my uterus was protruding quite a bit and I was just resting my hand on baby and felt a ripple, moved my hand and you could see it going, shouted dh he couldn't believe it and he got to feel him too :cloud9:

He did it for a few minutes then must have gone off to sleep :haha:
It was the weirdest most magical feeling ever!

What's wierd is I always feel movement but never kicks :shrug:
Unless I do but there not hard enough for me to even register yet


----------



## Indi84

Congrats on your girl!! :pink:
Mrs B. I'm having my gender scan tomorrow, I couldn't wait and booked a private one with baby bond. I had a lovely experience with them for my early scan. I was so sure it was a boy, but this last week my brain thinks its a girl now!! x


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> 4th feb so did we!!
> 
> Was lying quite flat and my bladder was quite full so my uterus was protruding quite a bit and I was just resting my hand on baby and felt a ripple, moved my hand and you could see it going, shouted dh he couldn't believe it and he got to feel him too :cloud9:
> 
> He did it for a few minutes then must have gone off to sleep :haha:
> It was the weirdest most magical feeling ever!
> 
> What's wierd is I always feel movement but never kicks :shrug:
> Unless I do but there not hard enough for me to even register yet

"It was the weirdest most magical feeling ever!"
Yes! Exactly!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Eargerly wait your announcement Indi

I've been getting movement for a while now, since week 11 but stronger most recently. Yesterday I'm sure I had full on kicks!! :happydance:


----------



## MiracleInNov

hi ladies, just wanted to share that I came back from my appt and well :

my pumpkin is a girl!!! :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay to all the recent girls!! woo hoo.. so exciting!

I finally bought my first purchase this week!

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/Onesie.jpg

and my friend got me these adorable little Star Wars slipper/shoesies.. 

they're adorable!!

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/YodaR2D2.jpg


----------



## princess_1991

Miracleinnov congrats on your little girl!

Lucky7 they are so cute!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lucky7s said:


> Yay to all the recent girls!! woo hoo.. so exciting!
> 
> I finally bought my first purchase this week!
> 
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/Onesie.jpg
> 
> and my friend got me these adorable little Star Wars slipper/shoesies..
> 
> they're adorable!!
> 
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/YodaR2D2.jpg

Roobies are great. You'll love em. I especially like the Yoda ones :)


----------



## Jocr

Lisa40 Hope u don't mind me asking but why and how dd they check your cervix? Does everyone have this done?
Thanks


----------



## Lisa40

Course I don't mind you asking Jocr. Years ago I had to have part of my cervix removed due to abnormal cells & at the time they said that I should mention it if I ever got pregnant. So I told the midwife at my booking appt but she just wrote it in the notes and said nothing about it. I thought nothing of it either really until I saw a few posts on this board about people who had an incompetant cervix. Basically an IC occurs in about 1 in 100 pregnancies but is higher risk for people who have had surgery, or a d&c after a miscarriage, a previous complicated birth which has weakened the cervix etc

apparently it usually becomes known in 2nd tri and bed rest is prescribed & sometimes a stitch in the cervix, however the stich needs to go in between week 14-18 to have the best chance of maintaining the pregnancy. So I mentioned it again to my midwife and she basically said that it's not their practice to check the cervix unless you have had a 2nd tri loss!

They do have a look at the cervix at the 20 week scan and so would hopefully pick any issues up then but I was worried that it would be too late to put any preventative measures in then and so I went privately

it was £79 at babybond but you have to explain exactly what it is you want and they do an internal ultrasound which is much more accurate than abdominal.

If you haven't had any of the factors that make you increased risk though, the likelihood of having an IC is very small & so I don't want to worry anyone unnecessarily & even if you have the risk is still very very small.

I am just a worrier & knew that if I didn't get it checked that the worry would not be good for me or baby. It took us 2 1/2 years to concieve & I couldn't imagine having to wait for a 2nd tri loss before they'd check the possibility of an IC.

Speak to your midwife if you are worried but I stress again that the risk is small especially if you have no increased risk factors.

Oh & even with increased risk my cervix was fine at 3.5cm so I guess the midwife was right not to be bothered lol! :blush:
xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. 

It is lovely to see all the gender scans coming through, i really hope we can find out what we are having (but its not till may 25th), seems such a long time away, but then the weeks are flying by. 

I am having a 'fat' day today, not feeling, nor looking pregnant, just feeling and looking fat. I went through my wardrobe this morning to remove clothes that are now too snug, and i now have no hoodies and few tops.... eeekkk.... think a shopping trip is needed. I weighed myself today and have gained 8 lbs so far, i feel gutted by that. I wish i knew how to keep control of the weight a bit (that 8 lb gained has been roughly a lb a week for the last 8 weeks). I need to try and do something, but i am mostly good with food so not sure what i can do.... just having a down moment.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Erised

Congrats on all the girl bumps that have suddenly popped up!! =D

Also love all the mentions of feeling movement. I've felt flutters since 11 weeks and most nights when I'm in bed (between 10 + 11) I can feel the little one moving around. I've noticed it a few times while sitting down on the sofa as well, it's an amazing feeling and one I won't ever get used to. 

Yesterday we put a full size bed up for our toddler so we can move the cot to the nursery (well, office / junk room). We told her 'that's for your brother or sister now' and she put her finger on her chin, said 'umm...' then after about 20 seconds went 'sister!'. Now whenever we say 'your brother or sister' she just blurts out sister.

DH & I were leaning towards thinking the little one is a boy, but she's thrown me off completely now and I keep thinking of baby as a girl! Very odd

I had my consultant appointment on Thursday as well. All went well, actually very different than we were expecting. With my first pregnancy is was an hour wait for a 2 minute appointment, this time it was a 45 minute wait but a 40 minute appointment!! The consultant was very nice and thorough, went over all our concerns and checked into detail as to whether or not I'd be fine...

We came out with these results

1. PCOS - ticked off as not a problem
2. Fibromyalgia - ticked off as a not a problem
3. BMI - ticked off as not a problem, though will need a gestational diabetes test at 28 weeks
4. Thrombosis in my eye - He's contacted the opthamologist to ask for more information and his opinion as to whether I'm at increased risk of blood clots or not. We'll discuss this at a later appointment
5. Amniotic Band - he went off to speak to a senior midwife about this, and they've agreed nothing would be done until after 20 weeks so he wants me to have the 20 week scan as normal to check if it's still there, and to make an appointment with him for the week of / after the scan to discuss it

I believe that's all =)


----------



## Jocr

We are having a baby boy x:thumbup::blue::baby::baby::football:


----------



## Jocr

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> It is lovely to see all the gender scans coming through, i really hope we can find out what we are having (but its not till may 25th), seems such a long time away, but then the weeks are flying by.
> 
> I am having a 'fat' day today, not feeling, nor looking pregnant, just feeling and looking fat. I went through my wardrobe this morning to remove clothes that are now too snug, and i now have no hoodies and few tops.... eeekkk.... think a shopping trip is needed. I weighed myself today and have gained 8 lbs so far, i feel gutted by that. I wish i knew how to keep control of the weight a bit (that 8 lb gained has been roughly a lb a week for the last 8 weeks). I need to try and do something, but i am mostly good with food so not sure what i can do.... just having a down moment.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend

I don't think 8 lbs is too much Hun. I weighed myself this week and it was 12 lbs:dohh: x


----------



## MiracleInNov

Jocr said:


> We are having a baby boy x:thumbup::blue::baby::baby::football:

congrats!


----------



## Indi84

I'm also having a baby boy! :blue: :happydance: He was not shy, so very obviously a male!! :baby:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Jocr and Indie on the little boys! Glad to hear boys now as it was seeming like everyone was having girls!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats to the gender reveals :)

So far I make the tally... :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## leoniebabey

congrats on all the gender annoucments. SOOO excited for mine! 1 week and 4 days to go!


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats to everyone that has found out the gender! So exciting!!! My appointment isn't until May 30th. Seems soooo far away still.


----------



## Mrs.B.

2 weeks 2 day for me! 21 May :) I have no inkling to which it may be! xx


----------



## Erised

Congrats on the 2 new boy bumps!! =D 
I can't wait to find out, still have to call to book an appointment though. Leaving it a bit late


----------



## Mrs.B.

We had to book ours whilst we were at the hospital for our first scan


----------



## princess_1991

aww congrats to indi and jocr on having little boys :blue: :blue:

only 1 week and 4 days till we have ours :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Everyone's appts are coming up quick!!! Mine isn't until June 1st! :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

i've had mine booked in since before my 12w scan!!


----------



## princess_1991

ive had mine booked in since 12 week scan too, after the scan they asked what my due date was and offered me a date then and there


----------



## Erised

I imagine we'll be booking mine at my 17 week midwife appointment, don't think it's been mentioned. My midwife didn't book my 12 week scan until around 9 or 10 weeks either. 
I meant the private scan though, which I plan on having around 16 / 17 weeks, so need to hurry if I want to be able to grab an appointment.


----------



## mazndave

I haven't posted on here for aaaaages! Think the thread moves at such a fast pace, I felt a little bit like I'd been left behind when I was only posting every couple of days.

Going to come on here much more often now though, really want to share this experience with others due at the same time as me.:flower:

So exciting to see people finding out if they're team :pink: or :blue: - can't believe we're actually at this stage already! When we found out at 4 weeks, I felt like it would take forever to get to this point. Our babies will be in our arms before we know it! My scan is on 18th May, can't wait to find out what's in there (that's if it lets us see!) my gut instinct is a boy, and I'll be ecstatic either way, although deep down I think I'd really love a little girl!

Mrs B, please could you change my due date to the 1st.

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

mazndave said:


> Mrs B, please could you change my due date to the 1st.
> 
> xx

Done :)


----------



## mazndave

Thanks hun!

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Absolutly love your siggy!! xx


----------



## mazndave

Ah thanks, I've had a bit of an obsession with cute baby owls since getting pregnant! Guess what the nursery theme is.......?!:winkwink:

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lush :) Having your own October Owl :winkwink: xx


----------



## princess_1991

maz can i ask who made your baby fitz thingy??


----------



## mazndave

princess_1991 said:


> maz can i ask who made your baby fitz thingy??

I had it made here

https://www.little-monster-designs.com/

You register and then make a post saying what you'd like, and someone will make you a siggy within about a week. They're really good!

xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

mazndave said:


> Ah thanks, I've had a bit of an obsession with cute baby owls since getting pregnant! Guess what the nursery theme is.......?!:winkwink:
> 
> xx

Our nursery theme is going to be owls & woodland creatures with pastel green, taking inspiration from the olive & Henri stuff in babies r us!

I'm so jealous of all those who have found out the gender- I have to wait till June 8th- nearly 23 weeks!!!! So far away!

But I'm so excited because we felt the baby kick last night!! I'd been feeling more & more "bubbles" that I thought might be baby over the last few days, then last night I felt it- it must have turned around as I felt it drag under my belly button from left to right then kick my had twice- then I got dh to feel & it kicked him too!!! I'm in love!!!

Xxx


----------



## mazndave

I love the olive & henri stuff - will probably get the bedding for the crib in our room. We're doing the nursery with grey walls and white furniture, and all accessories in bright colours. Having a big white tree on one wall with multicoloured leaves, owls and birds. Think they look amazing, can't wait to get it started.

I've been feeling stronger and stronger movements over the past week, it's such a fantastic feeling. It's like a wriggling sensation most of the time, or like a muscle twitching, but got a boot in my hand the other night and loved it! Can't wait to start feeling them more often, although I'll probably regret saying that when it's kicking me in the ribs at 3am!

xx


----------



## PG5K

Your nursery design sounds beautiful Maz! It's going to be a very unique nursery design.

I'm still waiting for my first real kick. I get lots of movement that I can feel inside but nothing from the outside yet. I have to keep trying to relax when I haven't felt it move for a bit...I think I'm getting a bit obsessed. :dohh: 

Has anyone else emptied their wardrobe of thinks they can't fit in? I don't have many clothes that fit at all now. I thought I'd feel quite relaxed about getting bigger but I'm feeling a bit worried about my size :( Im hoping that when I get a really big bump then I'll be more relaxed about my new size.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I really want a tree on the wall over the cot- but got to find a vinal wall sticker I like as dh won't let me get it painted on!! Lol

I haven't emptied my wardrobes but don't fit into much anymore! Still look fat rather than pregnant some days but it depends what I wear- tight is better!
Next Saturday I am going to a hen do dressed as a school girl- that's going to look classy!!!

Xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I emptied my wardrobe yesterday and got really sad at the amount left that fits. I have two pairs of maternity jeans and a pair of black maternity linen trousers ( i am kind of hoping they will do for the pregnancy????) I have two maternity tops, and two maternity vest tops, I have no maternity jackets or jumpers and my normal jackets and jumpers are seeming a bit snug now. Myself and DH are off in search of some maternity clothes today, which presents a whole other set of issues as i am plus size (18 - 20 on top pre-pregnancy) eeekkkk


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know that feeling Dawn, I've kind of given up. I don't want to spend a fortune on clothes that I can only ware for 4-5 months!


----------



## Indi84

Dawn if you find anything please let me know, I'm a 20 now and the highest high street I can find is Mothercare 20, which wont last long at all. I've got a belly band now, which fits over the bump and trousers, skirts etc so they can be un done but still stay up. Hoping this way I could just buy size 22's and stay in them, no maternity style. Struggling with clothes, as if plus size pregnancy isn't hard enough!!


----------



## princess_1991

im feeling lo more and more now too, had our first proper few kicks not last night the night before and keep getting them ever since, he/she is becoming more active during the day now which makes a nice change :haha:

i never thought a little poke here and there would make me feel so utterly overwhelmed! its truely amazing!


----------



## Erised

I'm an 18 / 20 and found it near impossible to find maternity clothes. In all fairness, not just in my size but full stop! I have 1 pair or maternity pants from Peacocks (ours has now closed, not sure if it's a nation wide things?) and 1 pair from New Look. 

I still have 2 maternity leggings from my first pregnancy, which I pretty much live in right now combined with normal dresses. They were from littlewoods, which seem to have stopped doing maternity wear. It has me most annoyed as *all* of my maternity clothes came from them last time, and all my maternity clothes are still in Holland in my parents house, where it isn't of much use =/ 

M&S had no maternity clothes in store, but they did tell me that they're willing to order them in off their website for me, so I can collect it in store and return it if I don't want it.

Asda (George) do maternity online as well, I imagine that wouldn't be too difficult to return either if you don't want to keep it.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

I did not have a brilliantly succesful shopping trip :cry: 

I was looking more for long tops that would just lift with the bump (i even find some maternity tops i have are not that long). 

I did stumble across a shop called yours clothing https://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/ which is for plus size women, i found a few nice long tshirts (£9.00 each) that went up to a 30 or 32, I got mine in a 22 and they are roomy now but so long in length that they should do most the way through ( i don't mind a bump stretching them as i won't wear after pregnancy and if i ever get pregnant again i don't plan to be this size!). What i really need, and could not find is a nice snuggly maternity jumper / cardigan / hoody - i guess its now the wrong time of year to be looking. I tried a hoody on in the yours clothing shop in a 26 (i though allow for room to grow) and although it would have had plenty of room to grow for bump the arms were hidiously big and i looked stupid. 
I also found a matenrity cardigan in next (size 20) and this was a really odd fit, massive on the shoulders but snug on the bump / fat already (so as you can see not a brilliant trip but the website may be worth a browse)

I don't wear bump bands, wonder if i should try them?, i have two pairs of maternity jeans that are designed to sit under the bump, so when my bump firms up i guess i will feel more comfortable wearing them under the bump (hopefully they will get me through the pregnancy?) currently i can wear them on my tummy but probably for only a few more weeks LOL.

It is so hard being plus size and pregnant for finding nice stuff to wear without spending a fortune. 

if anyone stumbles across good places to buy stuff please let me know.

Dawn 

if anyone has suggestions for places to get a chunky cardigan / warm jumper (size 20 +) please let me know. my coat is hardly fitting any more and i have two jackets that only just zip up.


----------



## PG5K

I don't want to buy a lot of new clothes either as I'm hoping to loose weight after the baby...back to weight watchers when I go to work after Lo is 4 months old :( 

I've been looking in bon marche. The clothes might not be too young and fashionable but they have elastic waist trousers and they come in a huge range of sizes and leg lengths. I might just pick up a couple of bits from there. 

I keep trying to hide it from everyone that I'm upset with my size as I know you get bigger during pregnancy but I just feel really unattractive. 
Plus my sister told me about her friend who has a lovely neat bump and just had to buy size 8 maternity leggings :cry: 
I'll see her at the hen do in 2 weeks and I know I'm going to look awful next to her.

Sorry about the pitiful rant. :(


----------



## princess_1991

dawn i have a thick cardigan from asda george, although im only a size 10 i love my cardigans baggy (plus its one of those waterfall cardigans) and when i went in they had all the winter cardis reduced (they all happened to be 18+ for some reason :shrug:) the one ive got is a 20, have you tried there?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I did not have a brilliantly succesful shopping trip :cry:
> 
> I was looking more for long tops that would just lift with the bump (i even find some maternity tops i have are not that long).
> 
> I did stumble across a shop called yours clothing https://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/ which is for plus size women, i found a few nice long tshirts (£9.00 each) that went up to a 30 or 32, I got mine in a 22 and they are roomy now but so long in length that they should do most the way through ( i don't mind a bump stretching them as i won't wear after pregnancy and if i ever get pregnant again i don't plan to be this size!). What i really need, and could not find is a nice snuggly maternity jumper / cardigan / hoody - i guess its now the wrong time of year to be looking. I tried a hoody on in the yours clothing shop in a 26 (i though allow for room to grow) and although it would have had plenty of room to grow for bump the arms were hidiously big and i looked stupid.
> I also found a matenrity cardigan in next (size 20) and this was a really odd fit, massive on the shoulders but snug on the bump / fat already (so as you can see not a brilliant trip but the website may be worth a browse)
> 
> I don't wear bump bands, wonder if i should try them?, i have two pairs of maternity jeans that are designed to sit under the bump, so when my bump firms up i guess i will feel more comfortable wearing them under the bump (hopefully they will get me through the pregnancy?) currently i can wear them on my tummy but probably for only a few more weeks LOL.
> 
> It is so hard being plus size and pregnant for finding nice stuff to wear without spending a fortune.
> 
> if anyone stumbles across good places to buy stuff please let me know.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> if anyone has suggestions for places to get a chunky cardigan / warm jumper (size 20 +) please let me know. my coat is hardly fitting any more and i have two jackets that only just zip up.

I have some tops from yours too, I'm wearing one now, its fitted to under the bust then flows out, perfect for my leggins.

I love my bump bands but I am finding that my pre pregnancy jeans are digging in at the bottom of the zip so the bump bands dont help this issue. I'm just about to give up with them. I too am not comfortable with things under my 'bump' as I have flabby bits, I am willing to wear under bump with my bump bands tho as they give shape xx


----------



## AshleyLK

Mrs. B love your siggy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks got it made on the siggy forum on here :)


----------



## leoniebabey

i wore my maternity linen pants for the 1st time today.
I didnt need them till 35 weeks with LO !! 
anyway they fit on my bum but the waist part is too big i guess i'll grow into that part though!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Dawn i bought a size 20 maxi dress in Asda today for £6.00, was really stretchy. i am a size 20 on the boob so i think it will be fine.

xx


----------



## JAubrey

Had our 18 week scan on Thursday and found out it was a boy!! Very excited!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

JAubrey said:


> Had our 18 week scan on Thursday and found out it was a boy!! Very excited!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## leoniebabey

congrats on the blue bump.


soooo excited to find out what i'm having! just over a week to go.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Very boy heavy on here at tho mo! Exctiting to see :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Congrats on another blue bump!! Loving the announcements, everyone that knows must be so excited right now.


----------



## leoniebabey

i'm just sooo excited to buy something pink or blue!
FOB thinks it's a girl 
.. he eventually came round to the idea and wan'ts to make a fresh start. I'm not so sure about the fresh strart i'm not gonna hold my breath yet! but it was nice he came round nethertheless.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Still wishing I planned an early scan! Torture knowing I could have found out already being one of the early ones in October but still having 2 weeks to wait! lol


----------



## mazndave

Mrs.B. said:


> Still wishing I planned an early scan! Torture knowing I could have found out already being one of the early ones in October but still having 2 weeks to wait! lol

This!! We uhm'd and ah'd over booking an early scan but decided to use the money elsewhere, the wait is killing me now! I keep saying to hubby it's odds on they won't be able to tell at the scan what it is, and there's no way I can wait until birth! We'll end up having to payfor a scan anyway, and could've just done it weeks earlier. 1 week on Friday, nearly there....

Congrats JAubrey on the blue bump - lots of boys for October now! Need some more girls to even things up, but don't think I'll be the one to do that. Sure there's a boy in here!

xx


----------



## Working_Mummy

Hi girls can i join here due 2nd October with a baby boy     
Sooo happy as I have a little girl already x x


----------



## Indi84

Congrats on the baby boy!
I couldn't wait at all, I hate waiting weeks and weeks for NHS scans so I gave in and got a private for the gender. A few friends have had grumpy scanners at the 20 weeks, and really they are for abnormalities, so I just thought ahh why not!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Working Mummy

You have made the tally :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink:

There is a high possibility I will be going for a 3D scan. If I cannot find out at next scan we will still know before birth


----------



## Working_Mummy

My local hospital don't tell the sex so I had yo go to baby bond and find out at 16 weeks as I was so excited well worth the money . We took our daughter with us and they did her own evelope of scan pictures she was so proud bless her


----------



## PG5K

I wish I could have booked an early scan but dh said it would be a waste of money!
If I can't find out at the 20 week then I'll have to book a private one :) 

A week on Friday for me to :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's funny how after we noticed it was a few girls all of a sudden it became loads of baby boys! I'm still up in the air, for another week.


----------



## Lucky7s

Wow so many boys all of the sudden!! Congrats Team Blue!! 
We got to see Baby Leo again today.. that's what we're naming him!

Leonel Jorge Perry! We can't believe how his profile looks like his daddy already. It's insane! 

We decided not to do the amnio since the doctor looked at his measurements and had no cause for concern. We feel relieved and very hopeful and sure that he's a-ok! 

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/BabyLeo18W2D.jpg

Here's one with his hands under his chin!! I can't believe how much I love this little guy already.. :happydance:

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/BabyLeo18W2DHands.jpg


----------



## Miss Broody

Awww more scans cute! I can't believe everyone is coming up for 20 weeks now!!

Is it me or has it really sped up since the 12 week scan!!

I went for a preg massage yesterday and the lady pointed out that the babys head must be one side as my bump is lopsided, I hadnt noticed it was so now I am completely distracted by this!!! 

My scan isn't till 20+ 5, hope it goes quick!! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

2 more sleeps until our next scan :) hoping the twinnies let me know their identities! 

X


----------



## mazndave

BabyBumpHope said:


> 2 more sleeps until our next scan :) hoping the twinnies let me know their identities!
> 
> X

How exciting, not long to wait now! I'm going for one of each!

Lucky7s, loving your scan pics and little boy's name.


xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely clear pics!!! Coming up to an exciting time for those who haven't already had their scans. Won't be long and everyone in this group would have seen their baby at least twice! Who's got the latest scan? One of the end of month dds I expect xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s, do you want your baby boys name on the front page? xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs.B. said:


> Lovely clear pics!!! Coming up to an exciting time for those who haven't already had their scans. Won't be long and everyone in this group would have seen their baby at least twice! Who's got the latest scan? One of the end of month dds I expect xx

My appt is June 1st, I'm probably one of the last!


----------



## 3outnumbered

still have not got my scan date through, when i rang them they said it was on the system to give a date!!!!

so give me a date already! :wacko:

just bought a nice yummy mummy changing bag off ebay! £36.00 my bargain.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Erised

I haven't got a scan date yet, won't get the date for another 2 weeks. I imagine I'll be one of the last though, being due on the last day of the month according to the midwives (I still say they're wrong and refuse to move my date from the 30th ;)).


----------



## JayDee

My scan isn't for ages but DH and I are convinced there's a girlie in there. I'll be happy as long as it's healthy but we've got a cupboard full of boy stuff so it would have been nice to have 2 boys so they could play together better. I guess we'll see, it could be fooling us.....

I sorted my wardrobe at about 11 weeks. I had a day off to myself so decided to just do it. I'm currently in trousers a size bigger than normal and normal size baggy tops.

I've put on loads of weight though, about 12lb already - not impressed but as long as bubba's ok then it doesn't matter, I can diet once he/she is here.


----------



## JayDee

To put the weight gain in context I am normally 9st and size 8 so can carry a bit more weight without it being unhealthy.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm interested to see how much weight I've put on at my next scan, at 12 weeks I'd actually lost 1kg from my pre-pregnancy weight which was 61kg so can't wait to see what I weigh at 20 weeks although I feel freakin huge!!


----------



## PG5K

I weighed myself a couple of weeks ago and has put 7-8lb though I'm sure it should be more as in non-maternity trousers I am 2 sizes bigger but in tops I am 1 size up or the same.

I was a 12 but now I'm a 14/16. I'm finding it hard as I've always been easily upset about my weight so I do get upset. 
I will just have to loose it again when I go back to work and I'm hoping to bf :)


----------



## katealim

I was also down 1kg. at my 12 week appt. which was weird as I hadn`t actually had any ms at all! Interested to see what my weight will be at my next appt. on the 23rd. I don`t dare weigh myself at home...ignorance is bliss afterall.:winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I heard the baby's heartbeat today at my midwife appointment :happydance::happydance: 1st time i have heard it since we did not get a doppler as we thought it would make me more anxious if i ever could not find heartbeat. What an amazing sound it was..... 17 days till 20 week scan, yay :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've done nothing but put on weight dispite already being big! I'm sure my PCOS is helping with that as I've had morning sickness and still gained :shrug:


----------



## 3outnumbered

why would i depress myself by weighing myself!!!!!!!!!!!

i was no supermodel before i got pregnant soooooo......:dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, every time I have an appt and they say 'step up on the scale', I say 'oh great, just what I don't want to know'. Your so right, ignorance is bliss. Hopefully the baby doesn't decide to make me crazy hungry all the time, like my last did. His appetite was big since day one, breastfeeding for half hour each side every hour and a half. Yep, I had no life, just a baby attached to my boob 24/7. He was 9 lbs at birth and I felt huge! This time things feel different. Not as hungry and not as often.


----------



## MiracleInNov

Any of you ladies having trouble sleeping? It's becoming a habit of mine :/


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yes but it's more cause of DH snoring. It drives me up the wall. And once he wakes me it takes a long time to get back to sleep. I considered engaging in a one sides pillow fight attack last night. These hormones area making frustration rage!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi girls, and bumps:flower:
Seeing everyone find out sex makes me want to know but am determined to stay team yellow til the end!
Got my 18 week scan tomorrow, still feel so lucky to have a scan every 2 weeks although it's obviously to check everything is ok cos mono/di twins are at risk of certain problems.
Still cant believe we're up to the 20 week scans already. Doesnt seem that long ago since we were counting down to 12 week.
X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes me, i regularly see the clock for most of 4 -6 am each morning, as well as toss and turn most the night. It not good 





MiracleInNov said:


> Any of you ladies having trouble sleeping? It's becoming a habit of mine :/


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ugh I have trouble sleeping too... I cant fall asleep until 11pm-130am and then I usually wake up a couple times a night. Its so frustrating!!!

Mrs MC I know what you mean about being so tempted, I just have to get through my 20 week scan on the 18th then temptation is over for me as it's my last ultrasound. Every two weeks would be unbearable for me... you are a strong woman! Hurray for team :yellow:!!!!


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi everyone. 

Haven't read this thread for ages as it's just too big!

Can't believe how fast time is going for us though.

Mrs B please can you change my due date to the 5th oct. We have out 20 week scan on the 16th may which will hopefully tell us the sex!! We don't mind either way.

Anyone else getting up in the night still to urinate? It's really affecting my sleep as once I'm awake I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> Lovely clear pics!!! Coming up to an exciting time for those who haven't already had their scans. Won't be long and everyone in this group would have seen their baby at least twice! Who's got the latest scan? One of the end of month dds I expect xx

I recon mine will be one of the last, despite being a fairly early due date (9th) because we booked the first scan a week late to fit in with School holidays, and this one 2 weeks late to fit in with school holidays so I don't need to take any more time off than necessary (which just stresses me out!!) so we wont have the scan until 8th June which seems like AGES away!!! I'll be 22+3 by then! & I know someone else has their scan that day, so I wont be the only one- I just hope they're able to see what they need to, otherwise I'll be totally gutted!! lol



PG5K said:


> I wish I could have booked an early scan but dh said it would be a waste of money!

Ditto- I even asked for it for my birthday, but he convinced me to wait & see! If we don't get to find out we'll definitely book a private one- we have another NHS scan at 32 weeks to check growth, but I can't wait that long!! lol



JayDee said:


> I've put on loads of weight though, about 12lb already - not impressed but as long as bubba's ok then it doesn't matter, I can diet once he/she is here.

I'm the same, put on about 10lb which takes me just over 10St. I'm not too worried, although it's quite depressing ticking off all my milestones in reverse!! lol I remember being so chuffed with myself when I dropped below the 10St mark last year!! lol I'm trying not to let it bother me- Baby needs nourishment & I need the energy to get through the day so I'll do what I must (and I'm quite enjoying not feeling guilty about eating more!!) lol :)

AFM I have a consultants appointment tomorrow about a heart murmur I had as a baby (& was given the all clear at 2!! I really don't see the need!!!) but I have to go on my own as DH is busy at work :( He already said people at work commented about him not needing to go to all my appointments (He's been to an early scan, the 12 week scan, and the 16 week midwife appointment because I wanted him there to see/hear the baby, but wont come to all midwife appointments). Do your OHs come to your appointments? I'm not looking forward to being in the hospital on my own :(

xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s, do you want your baby boys name on the front page? xx

That would be great Mrs. B! Just Baby Leo is fine!

thank you!


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs Mc said:


> Hi girls, and bumps:flower:
> Seeing everyone find out sex makes me want to know but am determined to stay team yellow til the end!
> Got my 18 week scan tomorrow, still feel so lucky to have a scan every 2 weeks although it's obviously to check everything is ok cos mono/di twins are at risk of certain problems.
> Still cant believe we're up to the 20 week scans already. Doesnt seem that long ago since we were counting down to 12 week.
> X

You and Feb4th and all team yellows hang in there!! I wish I could do that.. I think it's great and so magical! 



I weigh myself every tuesday.. i've only gained 8lbs but I feel like a house.. my friend and DH said I looked skinnier.. I thought that was sweet, but I don't see that at all. I'm so scared cuz i'm already 30lbs over weight... but I know I'll try my hardest to lose it all after baby so I just keep eating regulary and provide food for my little munchkin.... not stressing.

Sleeping is getting harder I put a pillow between my legs when I'm on my left side.. but my arm falls asleep. I end up on my back.. it's fine though.
I usually get up to pee like 4:30 or 5:30 or 6am.. sucks.


----------



## leoniebabey

i wake up aout 5ish to wee too. so frustrating. i can get back to sleep though


----------



## lillichloe

I get up about 3 times a night to pee. Its getting old. Its worth it though. I guess just training for later ;)


----------



## mrswichman

Hello! Just wanted to join if possible? EDD October 27th Finding out May 29th what we are having. I want :pink: OH :blue: lol


----------



## princess_1991

Just lying here feeling LO wriggling around :cloud9:
I never knew last year I'd now be the luckiest lady Alive
Feeling kinda soppy over my little miracle
Mummy's little fidget bum :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies! Long time no post, have been so busy with random stuff. Hope you guys are all well. Found out today that we are having a baby boy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome mrswichman

Congratulations Sunshine! 

That takes us to ... :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## JayDee

I wake up every night about 3am to pee - soooo annoying!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Has anyone started thinking about the nursery yet? 

We've been looking at furniture and we prefer the White collections. Just wondering, of those of you who'll have White furniture, what interior collections are you going for for bedding etc?

We will hopefully find out the sex of the twins tomorrow. If they are the same sex we can go for White furniture with either a pink or a blue theme and will wallpaper a feature wall where their cots will go. If they are one of each then we'll have to go more neutral themed. Only prob is I'm not sure if neutral themes go with White wood? The interiors tend to be cream, beige etc. We might have to end up getting a natural wooden colour. 

What are you guys thinking of? Any pictures, links would be great!!

X


----------



## lazybum09

I've got my scan on Tuesday so Will update with gender. wow so many boys x


----------



## mazndave

Another boy!! Congratulations.

Must be about time to get some more girl bumps on here?!

BBH, I&#8217;ve ordered white gloss furniture and I&#8217;m planning on going for multicoloured brights for my bedding (pastel type brights rather than neon though!) Seen cot sheets in lots of bright colours like green and orange so think I&#8217;ll get those, and then thinking of getting rest of bedding made, if I can find someone to do it! Want a baby owl theme and most of the stuff out there is in quite muted colours, but if you get toddler/single bedding, it&#8217;s a lot brighter. Thought I could buy that and have someone cut & sew it to size.

If you do have one of each, have you seen the Olive & Henri range at Babies R Us? It&#8217;s cream, beige and mint green, with a bird, owl and hedgehog on it. We&#8217;re going for the moses basket or crib bedding in this design for our room. Mint green is a nice neutral colour which I think would work well with white (even though it has cream on it it should still go) Or they do a Winnie the Pooh set which is white and silver. The Gingerbread theme at Mamas and Papas is also gorgeous, and gender neutral.

Bet you can&#8217;t wait until tomorrow, how exciting!

xx


----------



## Elainey

mazndave said:


> Another boy!! Congratulations.
> 
> Must be about time to get some more girl bumps on here?!
> 
> BBH, Ive ordered white gloss furniture and Im planning on going for multicoloured brights for my bedding (pastel type brights rather than neon though!) Seen cot sheets in lots of bright colours like green and orange so think Ill get those, and then thinking of getting rest of bedding made, if I can find someone to do it! Want a baby owl theme and most of the stuff out there is in quite muted colours, but if you get toddler/single bedding, its a lot brighter. Thought I could buy that and have someone cut & sew it to size.
> 
> If you do have one of each, have you seen the Olive & Henri range at Babies R Us? Its cream, beige and mint green, with a bird, owl and hedgehog on it. Were going for the moses basket or crib bedding in this design for our room. Mint green is a nice neutral colour which I think would work well with white (even though it has cream on it it should still go) Or they do a Winnie the Pooh set which is white and silver. The Gingerbread theme at Mamas and Papas is also gorgeous, and gender neutral.
> 
> Bet you cant wait until tomorrow, how exciting!
> 
> xx

I LOVE the Olive and Henri range!! 

Hello ladies, I'm due on Oct 30th - hoping to find out the sex at our next scan!


----------



## mazndave

Elainey said:


> I LOVE the Olive and Henri range!!
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm due on Oct 30th - hoping to find out the sex at our next scan!

Hi Elainey, welcome! When is your next scan?

It's adorable isn't it? I'd have it in the nursery but it's not bright enough for what I want.

xx


----------



## PG5K

I love the gingerbread theme :)
We have antique pine coloured furniture because the draws we had already were in that colour so made sense to have the cotbed in it. We finished our cupcake wallpaper last night :happydance: Still got lots to do but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Either this is going to be one :blue: heavy birth month or theres going to ba a massive burst of :pink:s over the next lot of scans!!


----------



## Erised

It makes me hopeful I'm having a girl, lol 
I'd love another girl, though a boy is just as welcome. Both DH & I are leaning towards 'think we're expecting a boy' though as my pregnancy has been soooo different than my first, and in the 2 pregnancy related dreams I've had I had a boy. A girl would come as quite a nice surprise. 

Would make it easier to room share when the baby is a bit older as well, 2 girls could share the larger room and we could try for baby #3 again soon as the nursery would then be available ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

My sisters 2 pregnancies were so different that she was convinced her second was a boy... nope, another girl lol.

It does make me think the numbers need evening out on here tho

My bumps progress so far ...

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Baby/to18weeks.jpg


----------



## Miss Broody

Awww I don't mind what I have but I am sure it's a girl!!! My family are all hoping for a boy. I am already bonding with baby as a girl so could be a shock if it's not at the scan. 

Also she/baby is starting to move so I can feel it, it's very exciting!! X


----------



## Jocr

JayDee said:


> My scan isn't for ages but DH and I are convinced there's a girlie in there. I'll be happy as long as it's healthy but we've got a cupboard full of boy stuff so it would have been nice to have 2 boys so they could play together better. I guess we'll see, it could be fooling us.....
> 
> I sorted my wardrobe at about 11 weeks. I had a day off to myself so decided to just do it. I'm currently in trousers a size bigger than normal and normal size baggy tops.
> 
> I've put on loads of weight though, about 12lb already - not impressed but as long as bubba's ok then it doesn't matter, I can diet once he/she is here.

I have also put on 12llbs too which was a surprise that makes me 12.12 but im quite tall. I read that the average to put on over the 9 months is around 2.5 stone.



Hopeful42nd said:


> Yes but it's more cause of DH snoring. It drives me up the wall. And once he wakes me it takes a long time to get back to sleep. I considered engaging in a one sides pillow fight attack last night. These hormones area making frustration rage!

I hear ya lady - me and DH have been sleeping in different beds (he will soon have to move back in as hes lodging in what will become the nursery) - he snores so badly and so I dont sleep or have lots of interupted sleep and he gets shirty when i nudge him to stop, bloody cheek of it:shrug: So its best all round that we both get decent sleep. I didt realise quite how rubbish my sleep was until I started sleeping well with DH in the other room.

Wow lots of boys here, i woinder if we will get a burst of girls soon?

AFM - I have our annual conference this thursday and friday miles away from home so staying at a nice hotel but it doesnt compensate for the stress it can cause. I arrange the whole thing and any probs I need to sort so im dreading it. Just brought some rescue remedy to help me along. I have a facial booked for saturday afternoon to help me wind down after the conference which im really looking forward to.

Anyone else had terrible constipation lately? I had to go and buy some Lactulose today (went for Senekot but Pharmasist said not in pregnancy)?

Will catch up with you all at the weekend when im back from the conference. :hugs:


----------



## mazndave

Great bump photos Mrs B! I've only taken 3 so far, at 5+6, 16+3 and 17+3 (I think). Although there wasn't really much of a bump up until that point, so wasn't really anything to photograph! Will be starting to do them every week from 20 onwards though.

There must definitely be some girls in this next batch of scans! I'll be VERY surprised if I'm having one though, 95% convinced that this is a boy. We call bump he/Seth/Sethie all the time, so I hope we won't have upset it if it does turn out to be a Freya!!

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks :)

I'm sure you wont be upset, maybe a little shocked!

I think mines a boy too but I fully expect to be proven wrong :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Apparently 70% of mothers intuition guesses are correct. I'm still not feeling either way. I have slipped up and said he a few times, but I think that's just what I'm used to cause of my son.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I read that too hopeful, but I wonder up until what stage? I though baby was a she until my first scan then instantly changed to he


----------



## Indi84

Hi!
Good news about my dog :thumbup: They were cancerous tumours but they should have been removed completely and she doesn't need any further treatment for now! Weight lifted off my shoulders today!!

My nursery room has to be shared with my husbands study, we only have two bedrooms and he works from home so needs a proper desk with two monitors ect for his job. So we're keeping the look really neutral but with a rainforest/jungle theme. I've already bought the fisher price rainforest play mat and mobile (sooo cute!!) I got them second hand of gumtree and they both work perfectly and look brand new! Also going to get the wall stickers that match to put in baby Finn's side of the room. Bedding wise I'm going neutral, not getting a traditional bumper for the cot, going to get one of the ones that lets air flow through, so I'm not to worried about themed sheets or anything :D 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/FunToSee-F...DB90/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336578508&sr=8-1


----------



## maisie78

Haha, I definitely slipped on the intuition. I was 110% convinced I was having a boy. There was no doubt in my mind and I had done nothing to prepare myself for a girl .........



....as you can see there are 3 very clear white lines :haha: When the sonographer first put the potty shot on the screen and asked us to have a guess I could plainly see she was a girl but my brain just couldn't take it in. I felt like saying "well I can see that baby is a girl but I'm having a boy!!" I started crying and OH just looked like he had been slapped. 

We've got used to it now but for the first few days we were in utter shock (I think OH still might be). But now we have bought some lovely girly outfits and pink towels and blankets and are so excited :happydance:

Congrats to everyone else whether you have a :blue: bump or a :pink: bump :D


----------



## maisie78

Indi84 said:


> Hi!
> Good news about my dog :thumbup: They were cancerous tumours but they should have been removed completely and she doesn't need any further treatment for now! Weight lifted off my shoulders today!!
> 
> [/url]

That is such good news :thumbup: It's such a worry when they are poorly especially as dogs are so stoic and never tell you until they are _really_ ill. I'm so glad your dog is going to be ok :flower:


----------



## mazndave

Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> I'm sure you wont be upset, maybe a little shocked!
> 
> I think mines a boy too but I fully expect to be proven wrong :haha:

Oh I won't be upset, I'd be ecstatic!! I meant I hope I haven't upset the bump calling it he all the time if it's a girl :haha: Don't want to give it a gender identity crisis!!


xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

mazndave said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I'm sure you wont be upset, maybe a little shocked!
> 
> I think mines a boy too but I fully expect to be proven wrong :haha:
> 
> Oh I won't be upset, I'd be ecstatic!! I meant I hope I haven't upset the bump calling it he all the time if it's a girl :haha: Don't want to give it a gender identity crisis!!
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hehehe! Would you like a little girly then? I've been calling mine he also :)


----------



## PG5K

Jocr - my dh snores to but I get my own back by being a sleep walker and I have night terrors. 
I've found kiwi fruits good for helping you go, apparently they have the nickname of being a natural laxitive and they definitely work for me. 
I hope it goes ok at the conference. :hugs:

Indi - That's great news about your dog, I hope he has a speedy recovery :thumbup:

Mrs B - fab bump shots, I should start mine soon, maybe next week.

I have no idea what I'm having. I keep going from boy to girl and back to boy. I can't wait to know, only 1 week and a day to get through without exploding with impatience.


----------



## Bells81

Just checking out the first page and I cannot believe how many boys are expected! 

Wow! 

All I seem to keep reading in second tri is 'expecting a girl/princess/little lady'!!!

October must be the month fpr boys perhaps?

Be exciting to see what everyone has who is in team yellow!

Has anyone thought of names yet? Sure this conversation had already taken place though!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:pink: a really long list top of the list atm is Alyssa and Alaina. Ryleigh is a new additon, haven't run that past hubby yet. I really love Rhiannon and Arianna but Hubs does not

:blue: Tyler James, Dylan Michael, Riley Thomas. BUt still looking for one thats a bit different


----------



## maisie78

So far we have Lilly-Ann (not sure if we would have a middle name with this one), Amy Rose or Laila Rose. OH also likes Amber but I'm not keen.

ETA: I really like Alaina MrsB, that's a very pretty name. My nephew is called Riley so I like that name too and like the female way of spelling it :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

we talked about names right after we got pregnant, but TBH we haven't really since lol. Once in awhile I hear a name and think "o that's a good one" I should really start to write some of them down!


----------



## Erised

For names, so far we quite like these ones ...


Amelia
Abigail 
Louise
Prudence
Paige
Dahlia
Isabella 
Elaine


Alexander
Miles
Graeme 
Samuel 
Matthew

Eleanor was going to be Abigail if she was a girl, but when we actually found out we were expecting a girl she turned into Eleanor. No idea where that came from, so chances are we won't even use any of the names above. Once again, if it's a girl, Abigail is one of our top 3 favourites *if* we're expecting a girl. For the main boys name we're leaning towards Alexander, we haven't discussed middle names yet.


----------



## mazndave

Mrs B I'd love a little girl, but mainly because there has been a run of baby boys in our family, and it would be nice to buy girly things for a change! I'd be equally happy with a boy though, and I feel like we've already bonded with the little boy we think we're having!

Loving everyones name choices so far, October mummies seem to have good taste!

Ours are Freya-Rose Alice and Seth Alexander. It was going to just be Freya Rose, but decided I wanted to honour my late Nana by putting Alice in there too.

Indi, I'm glad your dog is ok! I love dogs, we definitely want one once we move from an apartment to a house. Hubby grew up with dogs all his life, so it's strange for him to not have his own!

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

girls name : mia isabelle
Boys name: Fraizer jay


----------



## MiracleInNov

We're naming our baby

Sariah Emerie Aurélie Cruz :)


----------



## Bells81

Some beautiful names!

We've settled on Freya Rose :)

I've loved Freya for years and my ds1 wanted to call her Rose so we agreed it for a middle name. Plus I am sure the moonstone an Rose quartz helped me conceive so it's a lovely way to remember how much she was wanted!

Also found out that Freya was a goddess of love and fertility and means 'Lady' so it's perfect!


----------



## AshleyLK

Girl names I like : Ainsley, Grace, Cora, Lidiya, Viveka, Cara, Stella, Harper, Lola, Hali, Naiya, Brindley

Boy names I like: Grant, Marlowe, Wyatt, Milo, Ronan.....


The lists are ongoing lol....


----------



## princess_1991

I'm not bothered what LO is but I am dying to know!! I have a feeling it's a boy and dh thinks it's a girl, the rest of my family think girl too :shrug:

If it's a girl her name will be Lily Kirsty Louise 

Lily because we both love the name, Kirsty after my best friend who died last year and Louise is my little sisters middle name

If it's a boy Blake Lez ______

Blake we love and it's dhs sons middle name, Lez is dhs name and the space, I think with having Lez and it being really short I feel like we need a longish name after it but not sure what yet :thumbup:


----------



## lillichloe

Seems like rose is a very popular middle name!!
I had a appt today. Alls well. Heart beat is 144. Can't wait for my 30th for the ultra sound appt


----------



## mommybear1977

I am hopefully having a pumpkin, I am due on October 9th. :) We are hoping to find out the sex of the baby on the 23rd.


----------



## Erised

Welcome to the 2 new ladies that I hadn't welcomed yet =) 
Hope all your scans have gone well so far

lillichloe - Happy all is well with your little one!! It never stops being amazing to hear the heartbeat, does it?

After all the talk about weight gain I decided to weigh myself this morning. It had been 40 days and I'd actually completely forgotten about my weight to be honest. I'm rather happy that I haven't gained anything yet, I'm still the exact same weight ... which in all honestly is several stone too heavy, but the same as last time I checked non the less. Which means I'm still 3 or 4 pounds down from when I actually conceived.


----------



## maisie78

Erised said:


> After all the talk about weight gain I decided to weigh myself this morning. It had been 40 days and I'd actually completely forgotten about my weight to be honest. I'm rather happy that I haven't gained anything yet, I'm still the exact same weight ... which in all honestly is several stone too heavy, but the same as last time I checked non the less. Which means I'm still 3 or 4 pounds down from when I actually conceived.

Well done Erised :thumbup: I lost 21lbs between Jan/Feb. Like you I'm still several stones overweight but have not put anything back on yet. I'm glad as it will give me some room to grow in 3rd tri without worrying too much about it x


----------



## Indi84

I have piled weight on, :cry:
I lost five stone last year with hard work and I'm going to have to lose a ton again after the baby! However I'm always up and down so just have to start again. Was a lot lighter when I met hubby and have been bigger and smaller the whole way, but I like being a 16 way more then a 22 so already have plans in place for after the birth! my friend has lost all her baby weight in four months by walking with her daughter five miles a day :D
I'm calling my son (love saying that!) Finlay, but middle name is up for grabs so far. The only disagreement we have so far is I want to spell it Finley and DH Finlay!! lol. But both love the name!


----------



## PG5K

I weighed myself last night and I've put on 11-12lb! :cry:
My husband tried to cheer me up by saying a friend of ours was massive when she was pregnant. Suddenly I have a bump which I thought would appear a lot slower. 

I love the name choices on here and a big hello to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## JayDee

PG5K said:


> I weighed myself last night and I've put on 11-12lb! :cry:
> My husband tried to cheer me up by saying a friend of ours was massive when she was pregnant. Suddenly I have a bump which I thought would appear a lot slower.
> 
> I love the name choices on here and a big hello to the new ladies :flower:

DH tried to cheer me up the other night (when I said "stupid, fat belly" or something by saying that loads of women would kill for my figure, even with the extra weight. It didn't help that much, but I did realise it was a really sweet thing for him to say.

I have no idea on names, will discuss once we know what we're having. We are both convinced it's a girl though.... Don't know why, just because.
I had started saying "he" a couple of weeks before I found out my last one was a boy so maybe intuition does work....

DS is called Jake, which wasn't on our original list - we crossed them all out and had to start again - so will be going for something similar, reasonably traditional but not too popular (although I later realised if you add Jake and Jacob together it'd be in the top 5 most popular names!)
We will, in all likihood, only be choosing one name, Jake doesn't have a middle name, neither do I and DH doesn't like his. Makes it a bit easier...


----------



## Quartz

Wow there are a lot of boys and I am thinking boy too just because at the scan they were quite long so I decided it was a boy. I think OH is going to be thrown if its a girl as I think he is quite wants a boy (we have a little girl already). Having said all that I was convinced I was having a boy last time and I was very clearly wrong.

OH got to name our DD and was adamant she should be Samantha May (which was not a name I would have chosen by myself but suits her now) so I get more control this time - but I want a name that goes with it. So if its a girl is Charlotte Rose (I love Rose as a middle name) and a boy Alexander Ethan (Alexander seems quite popular at the moment).

Pregnancy seems to be flying by at the moment - although I have started to notice pregnancy brain. I went through a week of thinking pregnancy had caused my hair to be very greasy until I realised I had been washing it with conditioner all week and not shampoo. I did think it felt different to shampoo but only just thought to check. My hair is feeling much better and cleaner now


----------



## PG5K

Oh dear Quartz, it did me laugh. 

Our DHs are quite sweet JayDee :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Charlotte is cute :)

Names we haven't even really gone there yet. We have a girl short list but I have already been crossing things out. Boy is going to be tough, we had one hell of a time naming our son. Problem is we both have huge European families that have taken so many names already, tons of boys, doesn't leave a ton to work with.


----------



## lucysmummy

Hey Ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing ok.

Had my scan last friday and we are having another girl, I was really shocked as I thought it was a boy but I am thrilled as my little girls will have so much fun together when they are older.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lucysmummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Had my scan last friday and we are having another girl, I was really shocked as I thought it was a boy but I am thrilled as my little girls will have so much fun together when they are older.

Conratulations!

:shock: I don't have you on the front page!! Whats your DD and i'll add you on


----------



## PG5K

Just been to Aldi as they have a baby event on, loads of branded things like bottles and found out their nappies come very recommend to. :)


----------



## mazndave

Is the site working right, it seems weird that there hasn't been a post on here since 5.40 yesterday?! This thread is normally always active!

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Theres defo something wrong with the site, it won't let me add any attachments to my posts :( I wanted to attach my scans and my 19 weeks bump pic.

Had our scan yesterday - everything going really well -babies both growing loads and moving around. They said one twin defo a boy and the other looks like a girl :thumbup:

So excited to buy pink and blue!!!

x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

wow, how exciting, potentially one of each gender :wink:. Glad to see all is going well.

I have my 20 week scan in two weeks time, i can't wait. 




BabyBumpHope said:


> Theres defo something wrong with the site, it won't let me add any attachments to my posts :( I wanted to attach my scans and my 19 weeks bump pic.
> 
> Had our scan yesterday - everything going really well -babies both growing loads and moving around. They said one twin defo a boy and the other looks like a girl :thumbup:
> 
> So excited to buy pink and blue!!!
> 
> x


----------



## Indi84

One of each! That is so exciting!!
The site isn't working well for me at all!


----------



## TB82

Hi all.
Im due 7th October. Hoping to find out the gender on the 23rd May


----------



## Hopeful42nd

They shut it down for maintenance yesterday for two hours, couldn't access at all. Since then it's not been right. Things are showing with question marks instead of links/pictures.

Having an emotional time over here. DH got a call he made it through to 2nd interview with a big name company he has been trying to get in with. Also yesterday we put our big older dog down :( so sad, I miss him so much already. It's seems eerily quiet here, even though we still have a 15 month old, a smaller dog and two cats. Something just feels off. I just hope with time it gets better. Only four days to wait for our gender/anomaly scan, so I'm excited for that as well. Too many emotions for a pregnant woman...


----------



## lillichloe

awwwe hopeful42nd I am very sorry to hear about your dog. Very sad. They really are a part of the family. :hugs:


----------



## Jenba

Blimey I have not been on here in ages, I need to sit down for an hour with a cuppa and read all these posts!
Can my EDD be changed to 8 October please?
I have my scan next week and we will be finding out what we are having yipeeee!
Is anyone else feeling some very substantial kicks?? I have been feeling bambino move since 15 weeks (this is my second) but last week or so it has been some proper strong 'kicks'! I love it!!


----------



## leoniebabey

Jenba said:


> Blimey I have not been on here in ages, I need to sit down for an hour with a cuppa and read all these posts!
> Can my EDD be changed to 8 October please?
> I have my scan next week and we will be finding out what we are having yipeeee!
> Is anyone else feeling some very substantial kicks?? I have been feeling bambino move since 15 weeks (this is my second) but last week or so it has been some proper strong 'kicks'! I love it!!

i felt my 1st move at 15 weeks but this time i have an anterior placenta this time so havn't felt as much but last night i felt a proper kick it took me by surprise haha!


----------



## Nurse1980

I've been feeling pops but not proper kicks. Hopefully soon though!

Have our 20 week scan on Wednesday can't wait now. Sick of calling the baby it!


----------



## leoniebabey

Nurse1980 said:


> I've been feeling pops but not proper kicks. Hopefully soon though!
> 
> Have our 20 week scan on Wednesday can't wait now. Sick of calling the baby it!

mines wednesday too :happydance:


----------



## Erised

I've just been feeling pops, but they were getting very very frequent. It's had me a bit worried actually, as I've felt them since 10 or 11 weeks and felt them daily for at least 2 weeks now. I haven't felt anything yesterday or today, think it might just be because I've got a horrible cold and am concentrating more on feeling like crap than I am on anything else. Hope I just haven't noticed them, but will check with the doppler tonight to hopefully put my mind at ease.


----------



## princess_1991

We've got our scan on Thursday, can't wait! :happydance:

Erised that happened to me yesterday, I didn't feel him move or kick all day so just checked on him with the Doppler last night and he was fine and ended up kicking away afterwards :thumbup:


----------



## Erised

I actually ended up going straight upstairs after writing that, figured the miss is happy eating her dinner anyway so left her with DH while I went up. 

Found the heartbeat in no time and could hear loads of kicking / splashing going on. Soooo glad we have the doppler, it's so reassuring. Can't wait to start getting proper kicks now. Princess_1991 - it must be a lazy week for the baby's, glad your little one is fine too =)

I'm surprised at how high the placenta is already actually, only just below the belly button.


----------



## maisie78

Hopeful42nd I'm so sorry about your dog. The day we lost Willow last June was one of the worst of my life. They leave such a hole when they're gone :(

BabyBumpHope congratulations! That's so exciting! An old school friend of mine has recently given birth to a boy and girl and is loving every minute even though she is run ragged.

I think my little girl (love saying that :) ) has been having a growth spurt the last couple of days. I haven't really felt her move apart from a couple of very small flutters and a bit of squirming and I have apparently turned in to a hobbit...I had breakfast yesterday then 2 hours later I had 2nd breakfast and was hungry again every 2 hours after that. I ended up going to bed early last night just so I would stop eating. So much for keeping the weight off, I don't think that's going to last much longer :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Think we've decided on our Pram :)


----------



## Erised

Love the pram, and red is a very nice colour to suit both genders so can be used again in future babies (if you plan any of course). The wheel base looks quite nice to maneuver too, and hopefully not too heavy.

I've been browsing eBay, for the fun of it. I had intended to find a second hand nursery set some time, and get the full set for less than £80... I failed. Instead I've found this which I now have my heart set on the attached photo. It's £150, but we won't have to buy any clothes, cot, pram etc this time around. It's just a changing table and stuff to make the nursery look nice that's required. I'm bloody awful, so much for making this pregnancy cheap!! DH does love it too though, so chances are we'll get it in a few weeks / months. 

It's a 21 piece set, including the following:


Pillow case
Spare pillow case
Quilt cover
Cot Bumper
Pillow
Quilt 
Canopy
Decorative Bow
Canopy holder with fittings
Baby's Sleeping Bag
Accessory kit with pockets
Mattress masking cover
Fitted Sheet
Hanging hearts
Loundry bag
Feeding pillow
Changing matt
Baby's horn (swaddle)
Bathing towel
Wash bath mitt
Matching curtains

I suck at staying on a budget, good thing I'm the one that sets the budgets to begin with and DH is quite easy as long as we have the money. 

For now though, we've still got to clear out the office soon to be nursery. We've bought paint today, it will be beige at the bottom, and magnolia at the top. I'm leaning towards white for the top, but DH would prefer a little bit of colour as it's a nursery, which I can understand. 

Fingers crossed we'll have the room empty and painted in the next 2 weeks. It's only a small room, but DH is rather busy and little miss toddler is ill so can't get much done with her around.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery Set.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww really love the picture! I love neutral nurserys!


----------



## Erised

I have no idea why I want to stay neutral, but to me a pink / blue nursery just doesn't seem to suit it. At least with keeping it neutral we should be able to use it for baby #3 as well without having to change it!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love that pram, its really nice and so padded too ( we had a look at it in a shop as we considered it) i am not allowed it since it seemed just a bit too expensive when the mothercare my4 is similar but costs less :winkwink:






Mrs.B. said:


> Think we've decided on our Pram :)
> 
> View attachment 397375


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love the bedding set, really cute 





Erised said:


> I have no idea why I want to stay neutral, but to me a pink / blue nursery just doesn't seem to suit it. At least with keeping it neutral we should be able to use it for baby #3 as well without having to change it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahhh! Have to idea where to put the cot in my room! I'm trying to avoid by the window and I'm struggling


----------



## JayDee

I can feel proper kicks too, I think I missed the popping stage out this time. The midwife seemed shocked when I said I could feel kicks not pops.

Started to explain to DS about baby today, and let him listen on the doppler. Not sure he gets it yet but think he's starting to.


----------



## Indi84

I liked the silver cross surf but I went for the mychoice3. It is more in my budget and I tried them both in my car and fitted the same randomly! My friend has the surf though and loves it. 
Went to a wedding yesterday and dance a bit, blimey did my belly hurt after a few songs, I had to sit out. I'm sure dancing doesn't hurt the baby but I was worried about jiggling him around!! Lovely wedding though :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Erised- love the Nursery set!! It's like a whole Nursery in a bag!!

I'm going for Neutral, but for some reason don't like the cream/brown that most neutral things come in- I know, I'm difficult! lol So going for green & white/cream with white furniture.

Today I was in the Marks and Spencer outlet & saw a cute tiny 0+ monkey for half price- it's so soft and snuggly, I love it! It loosely fits with our 'woodland creatures' theme in that it lives in a tree.... oh well, couldn't resist!! lol ;)

Jealous of those of you who have chosen prams too- we are still flitting from one extreme to the other, but like the look of the MY3/4 or Oyster, or maybe a double like the P&T, Britax or Oyster if it's out in time/we're feeling rich...!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Interested in peoples gender guesses. 20w Scan a week tomorrow, come and take my poll if you have a few seconds to spare. 13w5d Scan pictures and bump picture included.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...006205-scan-week-tomorrow-gender-guesses.html


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've voted girl as 'she' looks like my girly twin!

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks :) x


----------



## Indi84

I'm rubbish at telling! I'll say :pink: because they look different to my boy scans!!


----------



## lazybum09

scan tomorrow , hoping to find out if team blue or pink, hope you all had a nice weekend x


----------



## leoniebabey

2 days to go till my scan eeek very exciting!


----------



## princess_1991

Omg 3 days till I see my Little One :cloud9:

I'm so excited! I can't wait to see how big he/she has got :happydance:


----------



## Camlet

Hey ladies I know it's really late but can I join you? I've been a bit nervous about joining any groups as I had a mmc in December but I'm finally feeling more confident about this pregnancy now that I'm feeling kicks & hear the heartbeat everyday :) I'm due 30th October & we are planning on staying team yellow but knowing me I'll give in and find out once I actually get to the scan! :dohh: Lol :) xx


----------



## Indi84

Hi Camlet :flower:


----------



## lazybum09

hi camlet


----------



## Erised

Hey Camlet!! Looks like we share a due date =D 
Hope you're starting to feel more at ease now you're getting further on in your pregnancy. I suffered a miscarriage in November, and it was hard enough to be optimistic for me, can't quite imagine a mmc. *hugs*

I can't believe how many people are having their 20 week scans already, I can't even go in for a private gender scan yet until tomorrow! Will be emailing this afternoon to see if they still have a time available for next week some time. Just over a week left until I'll find out when my 20 week scan will be.


----------



## mazndave

Hi Camlet! :wave:

Lots of scans this week, exciting times! :happydance:

Mines on Friday, and I've posted a gender guess thread on 2nd tri, if anyone fancies a look.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-20-week-scan-friday-last-minute-guesses.html

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ooh I will go have a look at gender guesses!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Who circled the nub? you or the sonographer? I think the nub is below the circle?? Haha but what do I know!

I've gone :pink:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Camlet said:


> Hey ladies I know it's really late but can I join you? I've been a bit nervous about joining any groups as I had a mmc in December but I'm finally feeling more confident about this pregnancy now that I'm feeling kicks & hear the heartbeat everyday :) I'm due 30th October & we are planning on staying team yellow but knowing me I'll give in and find out once I actually get to the scan! :dohh: Lol :) xx

welcome!!!


----------



## mazndave

I circled it! Put a question mark next to it tho as i thought it probably wasn't!!

Xx


----------



## PG5K

I'm so happy everyone has scans soon :) I've got mine Friday afternoon so I've booked the dentist in the morning to give me something else to think about :haha: 

My dh has nearly finished decorating our nursery, I'm so proud of him. :cloud9:


----------



## lillichloe

My 20wk ultra sound got moved up from the 30th to the 22nd! I sooooooo cannot wait now. next week, eeeek!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha, I seem to be following you around the threads lillichloe lol


----------



## lillichloe

cause we know where the cool kids hang ;)


----------



## mazndave

Mrs.B. said:


> Who circled the nub? you or the sonographer? I think the nub is below the circle?? Haha but what do I know!
> 
> I've gone :pink:

I've just had a closer look at it, and I reckon you're right Mrs B! It looks a little too high up really to be the nub, I just presumed it was with it being in that general area! If the line beneath IS the nub, it looks quite girly to me! (still think boy though!!)

Lillichloe, bet you're really excited now it's been moved forward, just over a week to wait.

PG5K, have you got any pics, love looking at nurseries?! Looking forward to getting mine started - having carpet fitted soon.

xx


----------



## mrswichman

MaznDave how did you ge that design saying baby fitz...I so want to have one when I find out the sex of my little one on the 29th


----------



## lilosmom

Phew! Scan was today and all is well with our little bean. It's been so long since we got to see baby it was quite a shock to go from actually looking like a bean to a real baby with moving limbs and heart beating away. So awesome. We are staying team yellow so no gender to update on front page... but am measuring a few days ahead. Won't change anything officially as a "due date" is really a great big guess anyway. Baby will be here when he/she wants to show up. Will have pictures to post tomorrow as they made an error with our disc and I have to pick up a new one in the morning. Good luck with everyone else and their scans coming up. Pretty crazy we're almost halfway through this!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay another good scan. Well done Lilosmom !


----------



## Erised

Glad the scan went well =D 
Did you get any scan photos?


----------



## 3outnumbered

after yet another call to the hospital telling me to have patience, i still have no scan date and i am 20 weeks now!!!
:wacko:

cant wait to hear about the genders for the next few weeks. 

:thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

3outnumbered I was told to make the necessary checks at the 20 week scan it had to be done between 18 weeks and 20+6 :shrug:

Hope you get your scan through soon :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Hopeful42nd said:


> They shut it down for maintenance yesterday for two hours, couldn't access at all. Since then it's not been right. Things are showing with question marks instead of links/pictures.
> 
> Having an emotional time over here. DH got a call he made it through to 2nd interview with a big name company he has been trying to get in with. Also yesterday we put our big older dog down :( so sad, I miss him so much already. It's seems eerily quiet here, even though we still have a 15 month old, a smaller dog and two cats. Something just feels off. I just hope with time it gets better. Only four days to wait for our gender/anomaly scan, so I'm excited for that as well. Too many emotions for a pregnant woman...

Oh no im so sorry for you - animals are so special in a family. big :hugs: Hope DH gets the job he wants.



3outnumbered said:


> after yet another call to the hospital telling me to have patience, i still have no scan date and i am 20 weeks now!!!
> :wacko:
> 
> cant wait to hear about the genders for the next few weeks.
> 
> :thumbup:

OMG - that is rubbish - can you get your midwife on to the hospital to call them and sort this out. I bet your desperate to get the date in the diary.

*Maisie -* you made me laugh! Hobbit, yes thats me too im on my 2nd breakfast now. I also had to have toast and nutella at 10pm last night (went to bed with indigestion though). Obvs our babys are hungry and we need to keep them well fed :haha:

*Erised *- where is the nursery set from its a bargain?

AFM - back from the annual conference which went pretty well but I am extra tired from it. Now just need to let the tension drop off. I had a lovely facial booked for the day I got back which really helped me relax. Kept worrying about laying on my back whilst she did the facial so kep moving side to side.

Started physion last week for my PSD and she said one side of my pelvis is up and one down and not meeting in the middle. She was very good but for anyone that might also be having this she has told me to do my pelvic floors more and also hold in the lower half of my tummy like a band.

Possible boys names for our boy - Flint, Bruce, Logan or Troy. I think we will wait until he is born and we can tell more from his personality and looks as to which name he should have. DH not impressed as I wont have the name he really wants which is Lucian (as its too much like his stister Lucy and also nephew Luke).

Anyone looked at the Chinese Zodiac? We are having a dragon (2012 babies) :happydance:


----------



## Erised

The nursery set is off eBay, from this shop: 
baby*bedding - they've got a lot of nice stuff (though the shop is kind of empty right now), not just neutral either. 

I know we're having a dragon baby!! So exited, it's supposed to be the luckiest of the Chinese signs and the one that is most wanted. One of my acquaintances who's from the Philippines is really into this and is majorly disappointed she isn't having a dragon baby. Next one is in 12 years (?), so not much chance any more for her.


----------



## PG5K

I'm not much into astrology but I think year of the Dragon sounds so cool! I'm a rat and my husband is a horse...sounds like the weirdist Beatrix Potter family! :haha:


----------



## JayDee

I'm a goat... seems like a dragon might eat me lol

I know chinese culture has dragons as being really lucky though, they have dragons dancing at new year and weddings and similar celebrations.


----------



## 3outnumbered

right finally got it sorted...spoke to the midwifes office at the hospital, she gave me the date over the phone, why could the ultrasound dept just not do that flippen flippen heck!

23rd May next wednesday, the thing is we are away camping first week of june and my midwife wants to see me a week after my scan so was just getting annoying.

now to make matters more interesting, the cats have given my kids ringworm!!!

now i got to google it and got them home for the week and got to get the cats done too!!!


the cats only just got over the cat flu!!


----------



## PG5K

Glad you've finally got your date! 

Luckily ring worm isn't too bad, it looks a little like eczma (not sure how to spell it!) In a small circle patch. A good way to see if your cat has it is to look at the side of their nose, if it looks a bit brown/black patch, usually pretty small then that's a good way to tell.
It's contagious but not as much as its made out. My parents cat had it but only my mom got it out of 6 people who have regular contact. I think its a kind of fungal infection? 

I hope you get it all sorted, it sounds you've had a stressful few days :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

HALF WAY THERE :) 
and my scan is tomorrow eeek!


----------



## 3outnumbered

sounds worse than is yes just googled it. have asked the school if kids can go back tomorrow as NHS website said no need to keep them off!!!

will check the cats later as have chucked them both out for the moment.

have now booked for midwife 23week check and hospital 28week check, which couldnt do until got scan date! phew, i am so organised when pregnant and hate it when things are out of my control.

:thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

Ahh I'm so excited for everyone's scans!! I don't get mine till I'm 21+6 :( so impatient I want it now lol! 
Feeling my flutters like crazy writing this, and one kick! My hubby can't wait till he can feel them too :happydance:


----------



## Erised

I booked my private gender scan! :happydance:
That makes the midwife next week Monday, and the gender scan next week Wednesday!! So excited =D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's a GIRL! How lucky to get one of each gender right off the bat!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations, that takes us to :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## mazndave

Hopeful42nd, YAY on your little girl! Great for you to have one of each, and starting to even up the tally on here a little!

Mrswichman, it's from https://www.little-monster-designs.com/forum you have to register and then you can put a request in for them to make.

Erised, not long to wait at all, an action packed week for you next week!

Have any of you UK ladies ever been to an NCT sale? There is one near me the day after my scan, and don't know whether to go or if it's just a waste of time and full of tat?

xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Argh still waiting to find out the gender, seems like ages to go!!

I've decided this baby is definitely hungry atm & is going to be a very impatient baby! I was hungry just before lunch time, working & waiting for the bell to go for lunch, & I got a single huge kick in the middle of my tummy like WHOMP! lol I think it was the baby saying "Mummy, go get me some dinner!!" lol

Not felt an awful lot other than that, mainly just little squirms. Can't wait to start feeling a bit more!

xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

mazndave said:


> Hopeful42nd, YAY on your little girl! Great for you to have one of each, and starting to even up the tally on here a little!
> 
> Mrswichman, it's from https://www.little-monster-designs.com/forum you have to register and then you can put a request in for them to make.
> 
> Erised, not long to wait at all, an action packed week for you next week!
> 
> Have any of you UK ladies ever been to an NCT sale? There is one near me the day after my scan, and don't know whether to go or if it's just a waste of time and full of tat?
> 
> xx

I've not been but I've only heard good things, & know lots of people with babies who swear by them- one was saying they have even picked up clothes with labels on still as little ones have out grown them before they've even had a chance to wear them! I will definitely be going along when there's one near us :)

xxx


----------



## lilosmom

Okay, finally got the scan pics from my ultrasound yesterday. Some pretty scary images when they're this little, thank goodness they don't come out looking all skeleton like! Had doctor's appointment also and everything is healthy and moving along as should be. Now we just need to do EVERYTHING to prepare for baby as I'd like to be settled by week 30 just in case.

Looking forward to seeing everyone else's scan pics - good luck mommies!


----------



## lilosmom

lilosmom said:


> Okay, finally got the scan pics from my ultrasound yesterday. Some pretty scary images when they're this little, thank goodness they don't come out looking all skeleton like! Had doctor's appointment also and everything is healthy and moving along as should be. Now we just need to do EVERYTHING to prepare for baby as I'd like to be settled by week 30 just in case.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's scan pics - good luck mommies!

Sorry, let's try that again...
 



Attached Files:







SCHIEMANKRISTINALEE20120514131407873.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8









SCHIEMANKRISTINALEE20120514131312573.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9









SCHIEMANKRISTINALEE20120514132231037.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lucky7s

Hopeful42nd said:


> It's a GIRL! How lucky to get one of each gender right off the bat!

Congrats Hopefull!! So awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

Lilosmom cute pics... it's so weird seeing them like this.. soon enough we'll see them in person! yay


----------



## Nurse1980

Had my 20 week scan this morning. 

It's a girl!! So happy.


----------



## mazndave

Congrats on your princess Nurse1980!! Girls are making a late comeback and catching the boys up.

All these scans are making me so excited for mine, 50 hours to go (not that I'm counting!) Wonder if I'll follow the recent spate of girls, or if I'll be boy like I thought?!

xx


----------



## mellllly

my scan isnt for another 3 weeks and 2 days - not counting of anything hehe


----------



## princess_1991

Mines tomorrow!! I don't even know how I'm functioning today I'm so excited :haha:
Lovely to see the girlies making a comeback! 
Congrats tO everyone who's found out today/yesterday

Dying know know what flavour pumpkin mine is!


----------



## mellllly

My midwife has guessed a girl, she was right with the other 2


----------



## JayDee

My scan is 3 weeks yesterday, seems ages away still.
Congrats to all those who have found out though, glad to see it's evening out a bit on the boys and girls, leaves it more open for the rest of us.....

My little boy says my baby is a girl (I asked him) but he wants a boy! That said, he'll probably change his mind if I ask him again today....


----------



## Erised

lilosmom said:


> Okay, finally got the scan pics from my ultrasound yesterday. Some pretty scary images when they're this little, thank goodness they don't come out looking all skeleton like! Had doctor's appointment also and everything is healthy and moving along as should be. Now we just need to do EVERYTHING to prepare for baby as I'd like to be settled by week 30 just in case.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's scan pics - good luck mommies!

Love the scan photos, they're really clear... look at the little feet! =D 



Nurse1980 said:


> Had my 20 week scan this morning.
> 
> It's a girl!! So happy.

Congrats on your girly bump!!


----------



## Indi84

congrats on the new girl bumps!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on your girl Nurse :)


----------



## lillichloe

Great scan pics lilosmom! Congrats on the baby girl nurse1980!!


----------



## PG5K

So pleased scans are going well and glad to hear girls are making a comeback :happydance:

Do I need to have a full bladder at the 20 week scan? I can't remember what the hospital said :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Dont really know what to think atm :cry:
she said there was an 'echogenic lesion' on the left lower lung and the heart appeares deviated slightly to the right. whatever that means 
She said it could be nothing but i have to go back and have the consultant scan me next thursday.


----------



## princess_1991

Oh no leonie! I hope everything's ok with your pumpkin! Big :hugs:


----------



## mazndave

Oh hun I'm really sorry to hear you had an upsetting scan :hugs: I don't know what any of that means either, but I've got my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out ok at your rescan next week. Did you get to find out whether it's a little boy or girl, something good to think about to try and ease the worry a little until next Thursday.

I think we all forget sometimes that this is what the scans are really for, we get that caught up in finding out the gender. I know I've been more nervous about mine recently, coz there's me thinking 4 weeks til we find out, 3 weeks til we find out etc, and forgetting that all that really matters it that baby's healthy.

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

thursday feels like a year away 
i was so excited to go shopping afterwards but i just couldn't get excited she said she couldn't really see. may be a boy, i'm going to ask again next week though just hope nothing is wrong :(
thanks ladies
x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck leonie!


----------



## Lola90

Hi ladies,
Wondering if I can join :) My name's Lucy (or Lola, Lolly and a million other nicknames!)
My nugget is due October 10th! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lola90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Wondering if I can join :) My name's Lucy (or Lola, Lolly and a million other nicknames!)
> My nugget is due October 10th! xx

Welcome :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh leonie- so sorry for the news. I prepay everything comes out okay. Apparently slight right deviation of the heart is common for taller individuals. Is the baby long? Maybe going to be a tall boy. As for the lung thing I have a study on that that I'm not sure if I should post it. Most cases the conditions can be corrected is the short form and you can have a nice healthy baby.


----------



## leoniebabey

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh leonie- so sorry for the news. I prepay everything comes out okay. Apparently slight right deviation of the heart is common for taller individuals. Is the baby long? Maybe going to be a tall boy. As for the lung thing I have a study on that that I'm not sure if I should post it. Most cases the conditions can be corrected is the short form and you can have a nice healthy baby.

it doesn't say the length most of the measurements were slightly above halfway with the abdominal one being nearer the top. 
The measurments were actually very similar to those with my LO.
estimated weight was 349g

you can pm me it if you like :flower: 

x


----------



## Feb4th2011

leoniebabey said:


> Dont really know what to think atm :cry:
> she said there was an 'echogenic lesion' on the left lower lung and the heart appeares deviated slightly to the right. whatever that means
> She said it could be nothing but i have to go back and have the consultant scan me next thursday.

Leoniebabey, I'm so sorry to hear your ultrasound didn't go as you hoped... I'll keep you and your lil one in my prayers. Xx


----------



## Erised

leoniebabey said:


> Dont really know what to think atm :cry:
> she said there was an 'echogenic lesion' on the left lower lung and the heart appeares deviated slightly to the right. whatever that means
> She said it could be nothing but i have to go back and have the consultant scan me next thursday.

So sorry you've been left feeling like this after the scan hon =(
Could you maybe call your midwife and ask her to explain what it actually means etc before your Thursday scan? Hope your little is completely fine or that if something's 'wrong' it's minor and easily corrected. 

Hope you'll be able to find out the gender next week, even though it won't be what they're looking for. I know it seems very insignificant right now, but knowing the gender might help you bond more especially if you're worried and might put up a natural wall of defense. *hugs*

It's true that we tend to take the scans for granted and prefer to see them as 'a chance to see our baby'. I'm absolutely dreading my 20 week scan, knowing that if the amniotic band hasn't disappeared it will be the first scan of possibly a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## leoniebabey

Erised said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Dont really know what to think atm :cry:
> she said there was an 'echogenic lesion' on the left lower lung and the heart appeares deviated slightly to the right. whatever that means
> She said it could be nothing but i have to go back and have the consultant scan me next thursday.
> 
> So sorry you've been left feeling like this after the scan hon =(
> Could you maybe call your midwife and ask her to explain what it actually means etc before your Thursday scan? Hope your little is completely fine or that if something's 'wrong' it's minor and easily corrected.
> 
> Hope you'll be able to find out the gender next week, even though it won't be what they're looking for. I know it seems very insignificant right now, but knowing the gender might help you bond more especially if you're worried and might put up a natural wall of defense. *hugs*
> 
> It's true that we tend to take the scans for granted and prefer to see them as 'a chance to see our baby'. I'm absolutely dreading my 20 week scan, knowing that if the amniotic band hasn't disappeared it will be the first scan of possibly a whole lot of trouble.Click to expand...

thanks hun, i hope yours is good news too. I think considering i had no problems with LO i just assumed it would be fine but i guess not always the case. 
She didn't seem overly sure i bought some blue booties but i don't want to buy blue blue blue for them to be like oh it's a girl lol. going to ask next week if they can have a quick peek x


----------



## PG5K

I'm sorry to hear you couldn't leave your scan feeling happy Leonie :hugs: 

I'm a bit nervous about my scan as we've got a lot sorted for the baby already and I know they check for a lot of things during the scan.


----------



## Lucky7s

Hang in there Leonie! Hugs hugs hugs for you..


----------



## Lisa40

Awww leonie. So sorry :hugs: hope your scan next week is better & you get some answers.

xxx


----------



## lazybum09

hugs leonie, Will be thinking of you, x


----------



## JayDee

lazybum09 said:


> hugs leonie, Will be thinking of you, x

What she said :hugs:

I worry constantly, I did last time too. It doesn't help anything though, just turns me into a nervous wreck if I think too much!


----------



## princess_1991

Today's the day :thumbup:

Roll on 4pm!!


----------



## mazndave

Good luck for today princess_1991, can't wait to see which team you'll be adding too!

26 hours for me!!

xx


----------



## Jenba

We're having a girl!!!!! We are so excited and my little boy is over the moon he really wanted a sister :D


----------



## maisie78

Congrats on your :pink: bump Jenba :thumbup:

Well ladies I'm feeling rather teary this afternoon :cry:
I had a blood test this morning to check for an under active thyroid as my Dr thinks it might be the cause of the exhaustion I've been feeling and my carpal tunnel getting quite severe the last couple of weeks. I don't know anyone with this and so posted in 2nd tri to get some info. I had NO idea it was so serious. There are women who have lost their babies (one lady lost her twins at 26wks) due to the problem and now I just feel soooo scared. I wont get the results back for a week and I just keep thinking what if that's too late and the damage is done? I can't speak to OH about it because he gets so anxious at the best of times and this would just make him worry so much. To top it all I haven't felt her move today so now I'm just getting myself in a bit of a state :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm half baked :happydance:


----------



## MiracleInNov

maisie78 said:


> Congrats on your :pink: bump Jenba :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies I'm feeling rather teary this afternoon :cry:
> I had a blood test this morning to check for an under active thyroid as my Dr thinks it might be the cause of the exhaustion I've been feeling and my carpal tunnel getting quite severe the last couple of weeks. I don't know anyone with this and so posted in 2nd tri to get some info. I had NO idea it was so serious. There are women who have lost their babies (one lady lost her twins at 26wks) due to the problem and now I just feel soooo scared. I wont get the results back for a week and I just keep thinking what if that's too late and the damage is done? I can't speak to OH about it because he gets so anxious at the best of times and this would just make him worry so much. To top it all I haven't felt her move today so now I'm just getting myself in a bit of a state :cry:

Sorry! I hope everything goes well! I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Jenba said:


> We're having a girl!!!!! We are so excited and my little boy is over the moon he really wanted a sister :D

Congrats on your pink bump!!



maisie78 said:


> Congrats on your :pink: bump Jenba :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies I'm feeling rather teary this afternoon :cry:
> I had a blood test this morning to check for an under active thyroid as my Dr thinks it might be the cause of the exhaustion I've been feeling and my carpal tunnel getting quite severe the last couple of weeks. I don't know anyone with this and so posted in 2nd tri to get some info. I had NO idea it was so serious. There are women who have lost their babies (one lady lost her twins at 26wks) due to the problem and now I just feel soooo scared. I wont get the results back for a week and I just keep thinking what if that's too late and the damage is done? I can't speak to OH about it because he gets so anxious at the best of times and this would just make him worry so much. To top it all I haven't felt her move today so now I'm just getting myself in a bit of a state :cry:

Try not to worry about it, if it gets treated properly there's very little risk. Chances are that during the first weeks of your pregnancy your body produced the hormones required just fine, but simply couldn't keep up with the increased need for it as your baby started growing. It's drained you from what you needed yourself, to supply your baby with it. If it comes back positive I'm sure it's quite easily treated with medication. 

Yes, there are risks... but so many more pregnancies are just fine! *hugs*
When will you get the results back?


----------



## mazndave

Another girls, yay!! Wonder if this is the week for girls and I'll get one too? i won't hold my breath though, definitely think this one has a penis!

Maisie78, sorry to hear that you are so worried. Just try to remember that a lot of the time, people only join forums for advice etc when things are going wrong, so although you're hearing lots of stories about how serious this can be, there will also be plenty of women out there that had the same and went on to deliver perfectly healthy babies. They just don't come on the internet to talk about it!

I can understand how scared and worried you must be though, but just wait and see what the doc has to say first. I'm sure all our fingers are tightly crossed that your little girl will be absolutely fine :hugs:

xxx


----------



## maisie78

Thanks for the replies. They didn't tell me when the results would be back but it's usually about a week. I just hope everything is ok. I've just got to try not to worry in the meantime. I wouldn't be overly bothered if I wasn't pregnant I just want her to be ok. Nothing has been confirmed so I suppose really they could come back clear yet. I'm really hoping so anyway :(


----------



## Indi84

:hugs: maise78 I really hope it's all ok x


----------



## princess_1991

It's a..........

Stubborn little monster who wouldn't show us what he/she is :brat:

Absolutely gutted! They had legs crossed and umbilical cord between the legs so the woman couldn't even hazard a guess!

Baby is fine tho! Very healthy and wriggly, everything is as it should be and he/she is growing nicely :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

oh that sucks hun! stubborn monkey 
glad everything else was good though.


----------



## mazndave

princess_1991 said:


> It's a..........
> 
> Stubborn little monster who wouldn't show us what he/she is :brat:
> 
> Absolutely gutted! They had legs crossed and umbilical cord between the legs so the woman couldn't even hazard a guess!
> 
> Baby is fine tho! Very healthy and wriggly, everything is as it should be and he/she is growing nicely :thumbup:

Ah no, gutting!!! Glad all is healthy though. Do you think you'll pay for a 4D scan or something to find out, or are you just going to wait til birth now?

If we can't see what flavour ours is then so be it, but I really hope we can as the puschchair we want has got £150 off but only until the end of tomorrow. Wanting to pick the colour based on gender, so if it doesn't play ball I'm missing a right saving! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Were Gunna have a 3D scan anyway for when my little sister visits from Spain but I am very tempted to just stay team yellow now, I think I'll just decide if I want to know at the 3D scan, I am annoyed tho because if it's a boy weve chosen a Moses basket and it's on sale this week so was Gunna get it but now we can't :brat:
Plus I wanted to go out today after the scan and buy his/her first blue/pink outfit, ahh well!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no princess lol! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh dear princess, i reckon ours will be stubborn especially if our first scan was to go by ( s/ he had head down throughout and did not move lol ) 

Ladies, is anyone else suffering with their tiredness returning? Mine had gone about three weeks ago but it has returned now, i rarely make it past 9 pm now and feel so weary, but i wake early anything from 4:30 onwards...... Feel a Bit icky today, kind of cant put my finger on it but just don't feel right....... Maybe just hormones running amock?


----------



## Jocr

mazndave said:


> Hopeful42nd, YAY on your little girl! Great for you to have one of each, and starting to even up the tally on here a little!
> 
> Mrswichman, it's from https://www.little-monster-designs.com/forum you have to register and then you can put a request in for them to make.
> 
> Erised, not long to wait at all, an action packed week for you next week!
> 
> Have any of you UK ladies ever been to an NCT sale? There is one near me the day after my scan, and don't know whether to go or if it's just a waste of time and full of tat?
> 
> xx

My friend swears by the NCT sales. She said you can get some really nice stuff cheap:happydance:



leoniebabey said:


> Dont really know what to think atm :cry:
> she said there was an 'echogenic lesion' on the left lower lung and the heart appeares deviated slightly to the right. whatever that means
> She said it could be nothing but i have to go back and have the consultant scan me next thursday.

I hope everything is ok with your baby. Give the midwife a call , maybe she can explain things a but better and stop you worrying quite so much. :hugs:



maisie78 said:


> Congrats on your :pink: bump Jenba :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies I'm feeling rather teary this afternoon :cry:
> I had a blood test this morning to check for an under active thyroid as my Dr thinks it might be the cause of the exhaustion I've been feeling and my carpal tunnel getting quite severe the last couple of weeks. I don't know anyone with this and so posted in 2nd tri to get some info. I had NO idea it was so serious. There are women who have lost their babies (one lady lost her twins at 26wks) due to the problem and now I just feel soooo scared. I wont get the results back for a week and I just keep thinking what if that's too late and the damage is done? I can't speak to OH about it because he gets so anxious at the best of times and this would just make him worry so much. To top it all I haven't felt her move today so now I'm just getting myself in a bit of a state :cry:

Please try not to worry too too much, easier said then done. Take it from the worlds worst worrier , it really doesn't help. Try and stay positive and wait for the results. Is your iron level all ok? As you know lack of iron can really wipe you out. Good luck and let's hope the results that you want come back early :hugs:



princess_1991 said:


> It's a..........
> 
> Stubborn little monster who wouldn't show us what he/she is :brat:
> 
> Absolutely gutted! They had legs crossed and umbilical cord between the legs so the woman couldn't even hazard a guess!
> 
> Baby is fine tho! Very healthy and wriggly, everything is as it should be and he/she is growing nicely :thumbup:

If I had to guess I would say boy. At least you know everything is ok with baby, you must be releaved. :happydance:

AFM Baby boy has been really wriggling a lot today nearly all day :happydance:. Normally he moves more 10 am and then 9-11 pm ish but he's been at it all day today which has been lovely. DH just had his hand on my tummy to try and feel but he couldn't feel them. Can't wait til he can feel baby move too. 
We have our 20 week scan next week and although I'm looking forward to seeing our boy I'm also quite apprehensive as you know this is when they look for abnormalities. I suppose it's all our next hurdle isn't it.
Our little dragons are strong and powerful so fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## leoniebabey

forgot to post but heres my scan pic
 



Attached Files:







522939_3477036436970_1003011881_33133320_626054115_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Princess- sorry your little one hid the news. Good to hear your having the extra scan anyways, they should be able to tell better.

Maisie- I have carpel tunnel that started with my last pregnancy. It was mild but got worse when I was 2-3 months post partum. I got braces to wear overnight or on really bad days. Weird thing is that it cleared up at about 10 months post partum. Then it returned in full force at 10 weeks preggers again. It's so frustrating, especially when I have to give it a few minutes before getting my son once we both wake up as my hand/arm is numb. As for severity, my doc never suggested anything wrong, apparently she had seen cases of it in many pregnancies and it usually doesn't last forever, but it may return when you get older. I just deal with it, and wear the braces. Tiredness, well I sometimes take a nap in afternoon and generally am in bed by 10, but I was worse in the first tri. Hope that helps.


----------



## mrswichman

my tirednes hasn't gone...im constantly yawning and ready for a nap


----------



## lillichloe

I'm sitting here reading all your updates and feeling baby flutter away :)

I very much wish those of you in limbo waiting on news get good news. praying for all of you.

5 days till my scan. I am very anxious to see how baby is doing and if we get a girl or a boy.


----------



## lillichloe

I think we've settled on names. Shelby for a girl and Blake for a boy.


----------



## Jaymes

Ahh! I love those names! DH won't even discuss names at all yet. I really don't know what he is waiting for. It's killing me!


----------



## maisie78

lillichloe, I love those names :flower: 

Hopeful42nd, thanks for the input. I just hope you're right and it's just the carpal tunnel playing up. I'm feeling a little more rational this morning. If it is my thyroid I don't think it's been bad for long as I've only been feeling the symptoms for about 2 weeks. Before then I was feeling quite good. I've got my anomaly scan a week on Monday and I'll feel a lot better when I know everything is fine.


----------



## JayDee

Maisie - hope everything is ok. If it helps, I know someone who had under active thyroid when she was pregnant - her perfectly healthy daughter is now 3. They did induce her a couple of weeks early because they thought the baby had stopped feeding properly, and she was a little bit small but that's it.

Princess - how annoying about baby crossing legs. 

I was so convinced mine is a girl, and then last night I had a dream that it was a boy when we went for the scan so now I don't know.... still over 2 weeks to wait to find out.


----------



## PG5K

My scan is today! I'm feeling very excited and nervous at the same time. 
I'm hoping to find out but I can image the baby won't play ball. :dohh:


----------



## mazndave

What time is your scan PG5K? Mine is at 3pm, and quite frankly, I'm s**ting myself!!!

Hope you get to see what team your on (hope we both do!)

xx


----------



## Pug2012

I have my scan today too. Fingers crossed little one cooperates. I'm desperate to know!!

Good luck ladies. Xxx


----------



## lazybum09

good luck to all having scans today x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Looking forward to hearing the updates!


----------



## Jaymes

I just posted in my journal, and realized my signature says I found out I was pregnant 99 days ago... Tomorrow is 100! That's got to be a milestone to celebrate right?!? I <3 this bubs so much already my heart is breaking!

My scan is the 29th, but we are team yellow...


----------



## Pug2012

Had my scan today. Everything is normal, so happy. 

I'm team pink!! So surprised, I though I was having a boy.


----------



## Jaymes

Go pink babies!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pug2012 said:


> Had my scan today. Everything is normal, so happy.
> 
> I'm team pink!! So surprised, I though I was having a boy.

Congratulations!


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats on the baby girl!! Good luck to all the ladies with their scans today!


----------



## Mrs.B.

WERE LEVEL PEGGING!!

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Hennerrz

Hi everyone!! Im due on the 2nd oct and we found out last week that we are team pink :pink: with little Elena Nicole  xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Pug and Hennerz!! Baby Girls!! How sweet!

Anyone else experiencing swelling? I feel like I have Cankles already..... and I'm only 20 WEEKS! What's gonna happen when I'm 34 or 40! My shoes are snug too.. I drink tons of water and I'm walking too. I don't know what else to do.. 
ughhhh I'm not wearing compression panty hoes.. that's just not possible.. plus it's really hot already here.


----------



## Jaymes

Maybe try cutting salt intake? Sodium causes swelling as well.


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Pug and Hennerrz and YAY team pink :happydance: lol


----------



## PG5K

Had our scan and our baby is growing perfectly... and they are 90% sure its a little girl! 

She was a bit of a pain and I had to walk about a bit to try and get her to let the sonographer see her heart and the same with her sex, she was keeping it a secret at first!

I've been told I have a low lying placenta so I have another scan at 36 weeks to check its moved up ok. 
I'm not worried and been told its nothing to worry about yet. She just said I have to go in if I have any bleeding.


----------



## Quartz

So many girls so quickly they must be beating the boys now! Less than a week until our scan (23rd) and cant wait to find out! 

PG5K I had a low lying placenta with DD - for now I would not worry its moves up in 80% of cases. It did not with me but I never had any bleeding - I did have to have a c section at 38 weeks but it all went fine.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations to all

Today if the first day the girls have taken the lead!
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on the little girls!

Lucky- could be your on your feet too much. Try relaxing with your feet up periodically to avoid it. Is it just legs/ankles/feet area? If so just swap to cozy shoes and forgo elastic socks when possible as they restrict and can cause buildup, lots of water, moderate salt intake, and rest rest rest!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do you need a full bladder for 20 week scan? Xx


----------



## mazndave

Mrs.B. said:


> Do you need a full bladder for 20 week scan? Xx

No I don't think you do really, I was busting for a wee and sonographer said I could go and let some out first if I was uncomfortable! My letter said to drink 1/2 pint of water.

Congrats on todays girlie bumps! We're having a boy, just like I thought! :blue:

xxx


----------



## Hennerrz

PG5K - i can sympathise with you on the awkward baby!! at both my 12 week scan and my 20 week scan my little one was lying at an awkward position, the sonographer wud work with her to get a good image and just as she did, baby wud wriggle away!! both times i had to get up n jump around n wriggle like a loony!! so embarrasing, OH thought it was hilarious of course!
congrats for all the pi ks and blues  xxx


----------



## PG5K

Mrs.B. said:


> Do you need a full bladder for 20 week scan? Xx

I don't think so, I had a full ish bladder just in case but halfway through she told me to empty it to try and get the baby to move.


----------



## PG5K

Mazndave - that's great news, glad it went well. :) 

Quartz - I havent been told to worry about it so fingers crossed that it'll sort itself out. If not then I'm sure the doctors will do the best for me and baby.

Hennerrz - lol, the little babies are so awkward in there. It's funny to know they're awkward already! :haha:


----------



## Erised

My little madam (now toddler, not this pregnancy) was an awkward one during scans. She'd always cuddle up to my placenta. She earned me a free go again on the private scan though, as they managed to tell me the gender but didn't get any good photos so they let me return a few weeks later for a free go again =D 

I've got the feeling this one won't be awkward next week. This one moves towards the doppler when I listen instead of away from it, he / she likes the attention too much ;)


----------



## lillichloe

mazndave said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Do you need a full bladder for 20 week scan? Xx
> 
> No I don't think you do really, I was busting for a wee and sonographer said I could go and let some out first if I was uncomfortable! My letter said to drink 1/2 pint of water.
> 
> Congrats on todays girlie bumps! We're having a boy, just like I thought! :blue:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I don't think I'd be able to just let some out. Owie I'd have to live with a full bladder or the sonographer would have to live with it being empty lol


----------



## Lucky7s

Hopeful42nd said:


> Congrats on the little girls!
> 
> Lucky- could be your on your feet too much. Try relaxing with your feet up periodically to avoid it. Is it just legs/ankles/feet area? If so just swap to cozy shoes and forgo elastic socks when possible as they restrict and can cause buildup, lots of water, moderate salt intake, and rest rest rest!

They say walking is good for swelling.. but I got back from a trip back east.. and my ankles and feet were swollen. I do sit at a desk all day at work. I try to get up and stretch.. and walk around a bit. I asked my work for one of those foot stools to put my feet on.. to raise them. 
I wear flip flops and sandals all the time now... I drink a ton of water.. I think I have to watch my salty food intake for sure!
It's just ankles and feet.. I looked it up and they say if it's your face and hands as well you may have pre-clampsia.. but I'm fine for now. I have an appt on Tuesday with the doc.. so I'll definitely be asking her what to do!

thank you!


----------



## JAubrey

My ankles and feet are swelling as well but I try to keep the raised up on some boxes at work and that seems to help, then when I go home I make myself lay down with pillows under them for a bit.
I also have a low placenta, I have to go back the 5th for another ultrasound. I am not worried it is just another way to see my baby boy again!!
Congrats to everyone who is finding out, it is such an exciting time!!


----------



## SammieB86

Im having a GIRL! Due on 11th October. :) So excited!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Sammie :)


----------



## Jaymes

Yay More Girls!!!


----------



## Indi84

Congrats on all the new genders being found out!!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Sammie :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

congrats on the girl sammie!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Just got back from the Nearly New Sale- spent £28 and got a cute lollipop lane bedding set for £10, and the rest was spent on little body suits & vests mainly. It was hard still not knowing the gender as most of the little cute outfits were very definitely blue or pink! And I do find a lot of the neutral stuff leans towards boy rather than girl- oh well, I recon bump's a blue one anyway so it probably wont matter! There are 2 more in September which I'm looking forward to already!!

xxx

ETA: This is the bedding set we got- bumper, quilt, sleeping bag, moses basket cover & mobile- bargain! & will fit nicely with the woodland creatures theme I want for the walls!
https://r.twenga.co.uk/g3.php?pg=VDs5MTUxMjg4Mzc1NDYxMjg3NTQzOzIwOTA0NzE7aHR0cDovL3Nub3dkcm9wYmFieWdpZnRzLmNvLnVrL3Byb2R1Y3QucGhwP1Byb2R1Y3RJRD0xNDI7OTg3MTRjZTcyZWNjYWE4YjNmNTYyMTQyYzhjZWE5N2I=


----------



## BabyBumpHope

5 year plan - looking at your scan pic I think you are having a girl!! The skull looks like my girly twin 

X


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

BabyBumpHope said:


> 5 year plan - looking at your scan pic I think you are having a girl!! The skull looks like my girly twin
> 
> X

Ooh how exciting!! :D lol I'll be thrilled either way but it'd be lovely to be able to buy some cute little dresses!! lol :)

Still weeks till I find out though! :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Extremely nervous for scan tomorrow, please keep fingers crossed for me :wacko:


----------



## Quartz

Mrs B. good luck with the scan tomorrow - I voted boy (although I have no basis for that at all!)
Mine is on Wednesday - the other night I had a dream first of all it was a girl, then a boy then they could not tell. DD piped up as I was telling OH that she wanted whichever one she got. She is just desperate to buy clothes for the baby every time we go to the supermarket she has a look (she is starting shopping young) and picked out some white vests for them.

Cant believe girls are now beating boys - wonder what the final score will be.


----------



## Indi84

*Fingers crossed* :flower:


----------



## maisie78

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs.B :flower:


----------



## JayDee

*fingers crossed* I'm sure all will be fine though.

Is anyone else finding their bump, or specifically the skin that covers their hips is really itchy? I'm wondering if I'm not going to escape stretch marks this time :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

My bump and boobs get itchy


----------



## JayDee

Erised said:


> My little madam (now toddler, not this pregnancy) was an awkward one during scans. She'd always cuddle up to my placenta. She earned me a free go again on the private scan though, as they managed to tell me the gender but didn't get any good photos so they let me return a few weeks later for a free go again =D
> 
> I've got the feeling this one won't be awkward next week. This one moves towards the doppler when I listen instead of away from it, he / she likes the attention too much ;)

My little monkey got me a free private scan last time, as he didn't want to wake up and play for the camera. We had 2 goes at trying to get a video of him in there, after the second time when he still wasn't playing too well she offered us what she'd got for half price - thought that was a pretty good deal!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

JayDee said:


> *fingers crossed* I'm sure all will be fine though.
> 
> Is anyone else finding their bump, or specifically the skin that covers their hips is really itchy? I'm wondering if I'm not going to escape stretch marks this time :(

I have a mole on my left boob and right hip that itch, but apart from that not really. It did concern me to begin with, but I think it's just the skin stretching?

DH keeps telling me I should be putting cream on...!

xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck for the scan Mrs B. hope baby obliges and shows you gender. Our scan is Friday, feeling really nervous as not felt baby for a few days now, but i know s/ he still has plenty of room in there so not unduly worried. X


----------



## lazybum09

good luck Mrs b , i forgot to update im having a boy , already got a 2 and a half years old daughter


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck MrsB - What time is your scan? mine is at 9am, I'm sooooo nervous, already know we are team pink so just the scary bits to deal with for us tomorrow. Hope little flumpette has all her bits in the right place & working as they should! 

xx


----------



## Bells81

I hope everyone who is having scans tomorrow enjoys them and they all go well - especially to those finding out the gender too! Exciting times!

I have my 20wk scan too tomorrow @ 10am.

I am nervous, but excited. I hope all is ok...and that she is still a she!


----------



## Feb4th2011

So many exciting gender announcements!!! YAY! Our ultrasound was on Friday and I managed to stay on team :yellow:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck with your scans girls. Mines at 2.45 x


----------



## lazybum09

good luck everyone i voted girl Mrs b x


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies
Im in a real panic, just been in tears at my desk at work. 
We were at a friends for dinner yesterday (each of them seemed to be a bit coldy/run down, but what could I do when I arrive, cant really leave lthough wanted to) anyhoo my friend has just called me to say her 1 year old has woken up with chicken pox blisters all over!!!! It doesnt matter that I didnt pick her up as NHS say being in a room with them for 15 minutes you can catch it as its airborne. And she was at her most infectious 1-2 days before the spots come.

Phoned my mum to double check i have had chicken pox and mum knows I had measels but she doesnt think i had CP:nope:

I have called the midwife after reading all the info on the NHS website and I have to go in for blood tests today at 1pm to see if im immune. Fingers crossed for me ladies. I hope it doesnt take long to get the results as im a real worrier.
Ive been so careful with people that have the lerg but I know its impossible to stay away from it all. 
I have our 20 week scan tomorrow and was a bit worried about that but was thinking oh it will all be ok once ive had the scan - now ive got this to worry about.:cry:Knowing the nhs it will take about a week to find out results.


----------



## Erised

Try not to worry too much Jocr -
from what I've just read the chances of actually catching it are small, only about 3 in a 1000 women tend to catch it while pregnant. If you do, most of the time the woman recovers just fine without any effect of it on the baby. Also, if you catch chickenpox up to 28 weeks of pregnancy, there&#8217;s no evidence that it increases your risk of miscarriage.

The most likely thing to happen, is that IF you do catch it (1 / 1000 chance) that you might get pneumonia (1 / 10 of those who do catch it during pregnancy). It's quite easily treated, will leave you feeling rough but the baby will be just fine. 

Chances are it will be tougher on you than the baby if you do catch it, but the chances of anything serious happening to either you or the baby are very, very, very slim. *hugs*


----------



## Bells81

Scan was fab! My little lady is growing well and all is as it should be :)

She is head down and really low in my pelvis so couldn't get a good picture, but the sonographer managed to get all the measurements that were needed.

She is weighing approximately 14oz, so just under 1lb. 

And she is still a she! Nothing has developed between her legs lol!!!

xxx


----------



## PG5K

I hope you are ok Jocr :hugs: its hard when you try your best to avoid sick people yet they still find you. 

My friend caught chicken pox in the last tri and although she was poorly nothing was passed onto the baby. You might be one of the lucky people who are already immune. My dh has never had them either and to get to his age without them is either very lucky or he's immune.


----------



## JayDee

Jocr - my niece has chicken pox and although I hadn't seen her, DH had seen his mum who had seen her a couple of days before the spots came out (does that make sense). Just to be safe, I rang the midwife, and then my GP who said if I was sure I'd had chicken pox before then there was no danger. Personally, I'm staying away just to be safe but hopefully that reassures you a little bit. He actually said "don't worry, go see your niece if you want to".

Hope you get your results back quickly and they show you are immune :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Thanks for the support ladies - you cant help but panic can you:dohh:
Just seen the midwife and she didnt seem too bothered about it and took my blood. We then dropped it at the hospital in the hope of getting it looked at a little quicker. Midwife said it could be 2 weeks before results come back!!! I was like YOU WHAT, if i dont have immunity and catch CP then i would have the spots by then.:wacko:

Like you all say im sure it will be ok as the chances of my having had CP when younger is much more likely then of not having it.

This sunday the sister of the baby who has CP was supposed to be coming out with us for the day but I think im gunna cancel it as even though she has had CP before I just dont want to risk it. 

Thanks girls x:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck to all the ladies having their scan today!!! Can't wait to see what you all are having. I have my scan tomorrow today is going to drag on lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Babies legs were firmly closed!! But all measurements seem ok, just got to go back in 2 weeks to check heart, scan pictures are in my journal if anyone wants to see. Althought they are poor quality, hence having to go back


----------



## leoniebabey

sorry you couldn't find out the gender! Hope everything is okay at the re-scan x


----------



## 3outnumbered

Bubba Caleb was awake all night i am soo tired.....there is nothing on the telly at 3am!!!!!

get to see my bubba on wednesday. xx


----------



## Hennerrz

Jocr - hope everything turns out ok, im sure it will.. and judging by your midwife and other ppls comments im sure you have nothing to worry about :D

plus alot of the stuff we read i think is just the worst that can happen rather than wht can realistically happen... thankfully ive always had an immense immune system... my midwife didnt believe me when i said no to every question she asked on past medical history when i first met her!

just wanted to ask you aswell.... are you due Oct 2nd?? xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Jocr.. Hope your labs turn out ok.. you should be fine! Remember stress is even worse on your baby.. so don't stress!

Mrs. B - Good to hear baby is well!! I'm sure next time you'll see more!

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Erised

Mrs.B. said:


> Babies legs were firmly closed!! But all measurements seem ok, just got to go back in 2 weeks to check heart, scan pictures are in my journal if anyone wants to see. Althought they are poor quality, hence having to go back

Glad baby is fine!!
Are you planning on book a private scan to find out the gender, or will you wait until after your scan in 2 weeks to see if you'll have more luck then?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Babies legs were firmly closed!! But all measurements seem ok, just got to go back in 2 weeks to check heart, scan pictures are in my journal if anyone wants to see. Althought they are poor quality, hence having to go back
> 
> Glad baby is fine!!
> Are you planning on book a private scan to find out the gender, or will you wait until after your scan in 2 weeks to see if you'll have more luck then?Click to expand...

Thanks you :) we are glad too and at the end of the day thats all that matters.

We wil ask them to try check at our heart scan, but I am unsure if they cant see then what we will do.

I was told in my scan today, due to my weight and my anterier placenta that a 3d/4d scan may not come out well. I was seriously considering one of these, but this has made me tink as it is a lot of money for something that I may be disappointed with like todays photos


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad baby is fine mrs B, i had a look at your pictures they are lovely, i don't think the NHS scans are that clear, i know my 12 week one wasn't, maybe something to do with machine quality perhaps. Sorry baby was being shy and not revealing gender, hopefully you will see in 2 weeks, but most importantl it is great that all looks well x x


----------



## Lisa40

Awww mrs b. Sorry they couldn't tell the gender this time but good news that all is well. All was good on mine too although flumpette was hiding with her back to us so I had to do a few starjumps to turn her around lol. It was a picture, covered in gel jumping round the room :rofl: but it worked. I have an anterior placenta too but I'm not sure what that means. She didn't mention much about it :shrug:
xx


----------



## mrswichman

So couple of night ago i was sleeping and rolled over and had a sharp pain on left lowerish side....it went away quickly , so i fell back asleep and its only happened once...do you think everything is okay???


----------



## MiracleInNov

FINALLY felt some kicks!

She did it 3 times, wow :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa40 said:


> Awww mrs b. Sorry they couldn't tell the gender this time but good news that all is well. All was good on mine too although flumpette was hiding with her back to us so I had to do a few starjumps to turn her around lol. It was a picture, covered in gel jumping round the room :rofl: but it worked. I have an anterior placenta too but I'm not sure what that means. She didn't mention much about it :shrug:
> xx

As long as its Anterior High, they don't mind as it means no complications, just means visability of scan can be poor if baby is behind it and mean we will/can feel less movement than others


----------



## leoniebabey

i'm excited because ... i'm getting a double buggy tomorrow and it's a bargain :)


----------



## PG5K

mrswichman said:


> So couple of night ago i was sleeping and rolled over and had a sharp pain on left lowerish side....it went away quickly , so i fell back asleep and its only happened once...do you think everything is okay???

I think it is called round ligament pain, it is very Sharp and painful but as long as it doesn't last too long then it is no worries. 
I get it quite a lot at night when I move too quickly. Does take your breath away sometimes!


----------



## mrswichman

I never have had that happen before...was wierd


----------



## ladybug245

One thing I've had issues with in addition to round ligament pain has just been pelvic pressure in general. It's not even only pelvic...it's my whole belly just feeling heavy. I assume this is for obvious reasons and normal, but I get paranoid because I've never done this before and so don't ever know what's normal. I need to get better at relaxing and shrugging things off or this is going to be a long few months.


----------



## princess_1991

Antenatal clinic today and we're seeing the consultant too :thumbup:
Also we'll be finding out if we'll be having another scan before we meet LO (which I just doubt we will :shrug:) it'll probably just be our 3D one we find out the gender at

Not sure what to expect today, can't wait to get weighed and find out how much I've put on (it seems wierd getting excited about that :blush:) 

Pre pregnancy weight: 61kg/134.5lbs/9st 8.5lbs

Weight at 12 weeks: 60kg/132lbs/9st 6lbs

Just curious :blush:


----------



## Erised

We're just 25 hours away from finding out if we're having a boy or a girl! :happydance::happydance:

Had my midwife appointment yesterday, everything is still absolutely fine. In fact, my blood pressure came back at a perfect 120 / 80 which I find kind of neat :haha:

We've finally booked my 20 week scan, for the 12th of June. I'll ask the private scan people to check for an amniotic band tomorrow as well though, so if it has disappeared hopefully I'll find out tomorrow. 

I actually weighed myself again this morning as well, and while I gained another pound in the last 2 weeks I'm still 1 pound less than I was when I fell pregnant. Unfortunately that means I'm *definitely* going to gain weight this pregnancy again. I know it's normal, but when you're my weight (17 stone) it's best to try and keep it down I guess. I'm not going to stress over it though, with my first I went up to 19st 4lbs and had a perfectly healthy pregnancy after which my weight returned to 'normal'.


----------



## PG5K

I know what you mean Erised, when I last had my blood pressure taken she said it was perfect...I felt a little proud! :haha:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## lazybum09

good luck for tomorrow ,


----------



## Quartz

Erised said:


> We're just 25 hours away from finding out if we're having a boy or a girl! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Had my midwife appointment yesterday, everything is still absolutely fine. In fact, my blood pressure came back at a perfect 120 / 80 which I find kind of neat :haha:
> 
> We've finally booked my 20 week scan, for the 12th of June. I'll ask the private scan people to check for an amniotic band tomorrow as well though, so if it has disappeared hopefully I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> I actually weighed myself again this morning as well, and while I gained another pound in the last 2 weeks I'm still 1 pound less than I was when I fell pregnant. Unfortunately that means I'm *definitely* going to gain weight this pregnancy again. I know it's normal, but when you're my weight (17 stone) it's best to try and keep it down I guess. I'm not going to stress over it though, with my first I went up to 19st 4lbs and had a perfectly healthy pregnancy after which my weight returned to 'normal'.

we must have scans at exactly the same time then tomorrow - are you finding out gender?

Hope the band has gone


----------



## Erised

Yes I am Quartz! =D 
Yours at 10.30 as well? 

I'd like to say I'm really excited, but truth is that I've got different things on my mind at the moment. My best friend took her little man (5months) into the out of hours on Sunday evening as his belly button started poking out. Nothing else wrong with him, but they sent him to A&E just to get it checked anyway, after a bunch of x-rays and ultrasounds they've been told there's a 5 cm by 8 cm tumor. It's pushing all of his organs out of the way, and it's attached to the kidney. 

Long story short, he's had blood tests and a CT done now and it's most likely Wilms tumor (kidney cancer). They're taking a biopsy tomorrow and if it comes back malignant he'll need 4 weeks of chemo before surgery to remove it. If it's 'innocent' they may just do surgery without chemo, or may still go ahead with chemo simply due to it's massive size in the hope it will shrink and make surgery slightly less risky.

He's 5 months old... way too young to have to go through this. 

I'm obviously still looking forward to seeing my own little one tomorrow, but somehow it just doesn't feel quite the same anymore.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> Yes I am Quartz! =D
> Yours at 10.30 as well?
> 
> I'd like to say I'm really excited, but truth is that I've got different things on my mind at the moment. My best friend took her little man (5months) into the out of hours on Sunday evening as his belly button started poking out. Nothing else wrong with him, but they sent him to A&E just to get it checked anyway, after a bunch of x-rays and ultrasounds they've been told there's a 5 cm by 8 cm tumor. It's pushing all of his organs out of the way, and it's attached to the kidney.
> 
> Long story short, he's had blood tests and a CT done now and it's most likely Wilms tumor (kidney cancer). They're taking a biopsy tomorrow and if it comes back malignant he'll need 4 weeks of chemo before surgery to remove it. If it's 'innocent' they may just do surgery without chemo, or may still go ahead with chemo simply due to it's massive size in the hope it will shrink and make surgery slightly less risky.
> 
> He's 5 months old... way too young to have to go through this.
> 
> I'm obviously still looking forward to seeing my own little one tomorrow, but somehow it just doesn't feel quite the same anymore.

Hope her little boy recovers and doesn't have to go throught it all ever again! xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Erised said:


> Yes I am Quartz! =D
> Yours at 10.30 as well?
> 
> I'd like to say I'm really excited, but truth is that I've got different things on my mind at the moment. My best friend took her little man (5months) into the out of hours on Sunday evening as his belly button started poking out. Nothing else wrong with him, but they sent him to A&E just to get it checked anyway, after a bunch of x-rays and ultrasounds they've been told there's a 5 cm by 8 cm tumor. It's pushing all of his organs out of the way, and it's attached to the kidney.
> 
> Long story short, he's had blood tests and a CT done now and it's most likely Wilms tumor (kidney cancer). They're taking a biopsy tomorrow and if it comes back malignant he'll need 4 weeks of chemo before surgery to remove it. If it's 'innocent' they may just do surgery without chemo, or may still go ahead with chemo simply due to it's massive size in the hope it will shrink and make surgery slightly less risky.
> 
> He's 5 months old... way too young to have to go through this.
> 
> I'm obviously still looking forward to seeing my own little one tomorrow, but somehow it just doesn't feel quite the same anymore.

I'm so sorry to hear this :( poor little guy
No child deserves to go through this, especially so young, I hope it's innocent and they remove it safely. I'll have him in my thoughts and prayers.
:hugs: you are still entitled to be excited for your child though.


----------



## leoniebabey

Erised said:


> Yes I am Quartz! =D
> Yours at 10.30 as well?
> 
> I'd like to say I'm really excited, but truth is that I've got different things on my mind at the moment. My best friend took her little man (5months) into the out of hours on Sunday evening as his belly button started poking out. Nothing else wrong with him, but they sent him to A&E just to get it checked anyway, after a bunch of x-rays and ultrasounds they've been told there's a 5 cm by 8 cm tumor. It's pushing all of his organs out of the way, and it's attached to the kidney.
> 
> Long story short, he's had blood tests and a CT done now and it's most likely Wilms tumor (kidney cancer). They're taking a biopsy tomorrow and if it comes back malignant he'll need 4 weeks of chemo before surgery to remove it. If it's 'innocent' they may just do surgery without chemo, or may still go ahead with chemo simply due to it's massive size in the hope it will shrink and make surgery slightly less risky.
> 
> He's 5 months old... way too young to have to go through this.
> 
> I'm obviously still looking forward to seeing my own little one tomorrow, but somehow it just doesn't feel quite the same anymore.

so sorry to hear about this how awful :(
will be thinking of him and hope he recovers well


----------



## Jocr

mrswichman said:


> So couple of night ago i was sleeping and rolled over and had a sharp pain on left lowerish side....it went away quickly , so i fell back asleep and its only happened once...do you think everything is okay???

Sounds like the same pain I get off and on when I turn over or move too quickly. 



Hennerrz said:


> Jocr - hope everything turns out ok, im sure it will.. and judging by your midwife and other ppls comments im sure you have nothing to worry about :D
> 
> plus alot of the stuff we read i think is just the worst that can happen rather than wht can realistically happen... thankfully ive always had an immense immune system... my midwife didnt believe me when i said no to every question she asked on past medical history when i first met her!
> 
> just wanted to ask you aswell.... are you due Oct 2nd?? xx

Yeah your right they do tend to put worse case scenarios on the web. 
I am/was due on the 2nd but they may be changing it to the 10th. 

AFM had 20 wk scan this morning and all looks good. The only thing is they want me in for another scan in 3 weeks as the measurements are coming up a little small if the EDD from 12 week scan is to be believed ( they put us forward a week and a bit from the 10th oct which is what it should be as we know and had IUI). 
So the sonographer today thinks I'm right and it should be around the 10th oct and in that case puts our boys measurements as right on target for 20 weeks and nt the 21 weeks that we were put forward to. 
So the scan in 3 weeks is to check growth between now and then to kinda prove it's the EDD of 10th oct. 
I'm not changing my maternity leave though I'm still leaving work at the start of September :happydance:

Anyone else noticed that the pictures from the scans get less and less clear? Our clearest were from 11 weeks I think.


----------



## Erised

Jocr - Yay for everything being fine! and Yay! for another scan soon. It sounds like they may not have measured properly on your 12 week scan. At least with the IUI you know around when you should be due and it won't have you worried about the growth =)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> So couple of night ago i was sleeping and rolled over and had a sharp pain on left lowerish side....it went away quickly , so i fell back asleep and its only happened once...do you think everything is okay???
> 
> Sounds like the same pain I get off and on when I turn over or move too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hennerrz said:
> 
> 
> Jocr - hope everything turns out ok, im sure it will.. and judging by your midwife and other ppls comments im sure you have nothing to worry about :D
> 
> plus alot of the stuff we read i think is just the worst that can happen rather than wht can realistically happen... thankfully ive always had an immense immune system... my midwife didnt believe me when i said no to every question she asked on past medical history when i first met her!
> 
> just wanted to ask you aswell.... are you due Oct 2nd?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah your right they do tend to put worse case scenarios on the web.
> I am/was due on the 2nd but they may be changing it to the 10th.
> 
> AFM had 20 wk scan this morning and all looks good. The only thing is they want me in for another scan in 3 weeks as the measurements are coming up a little small if the EDD from 12 week scan is to be believed ( they put us forward a week and a bit from the 10th oct which is what it should be as we know and had IUI).
> So the sonographer today thinks I'm right and it should be around the 10th oct and in that case puts our boys measurements as right on target for 20 weeks and nt the 21 weeks that we were put forward to.
> So the scan in 3 weeks is to check growth between now and then to kinda prove it's the EDD of 10th oct.
> I'm not changing my maternity leave though I'm still leaving work at the start of September :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else noticed that the pictures from the scans get less and less clear? Our clearest were from 11 weeks I think.Click to expand...

Yes, My 12 week scan was oads clearer than my 20 week one!! hoping to get more in a couple of weeks will compare those too!


----------



## lillichloe

Had my scan today! We are having another girl!! She's perfect and healthy :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan today! We are having another girl!! She's perfect and healthy :)

Congratulations!! Did you have a guess before hand? x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations to everyone who has had their scans recently, ours is on friday, can't wait x x


----------



## Erised

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan today! We are having another girl!! She's perfect and healthy :)

Congrats on another girl!! =D


----------



## lazybum09

congratulations on your girl x


----------



## Lucky7s

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan today! We are having another girl!! She's perfect and healthy :)

Congrats on baby girl LILICHLOE!! :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today! We are having another girl!! She's perfect and healthy :)
> 
> Congratulations!! Did you have a guess before hand? xClick to expand...

Thank you. I figured we didn't stand a chance to have a boy my sisters and I have all girls. (my poor dad) I really didn't have a real hunch one way or the other though.


----------



## ladybug245

Congrats on your girl!

And...we have a GIRL, too! We're so excited! 

Our clearest scans seemed to be very early, too. I wonder why that is?


----------



## lillichloe

congrats ladybug!! Girls are awesome.

I am finally at a computer her are some of my scan pics
 



Attached Files:







MansurKrystalM20120522084226979.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









MansurKrystalM20120522085618930.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









MansurKrystalM20120522085519382.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats to all who have found out what team they are on!! We find out next Friday I can't wait!

Now it's time to start working on the nurseries...be sure to post pics I need ideas!! :)


----------



## mrswichman

one more week exactly, till i get to see the LO :D :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Erised - hope your friend's baby gets better soon. At least going through it so young he won't remember anything about it, although on the other side he won't understand either will he?

Good luck for your scan today.

More girls, congratulations everyone who has found out recently, I guess girls are way in the lead now. 

I drempt again last night that mine is a boy so I really don't have a clue now, I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## Quartz

Well we are back now and baby is all healthy and very definitely a :blue: so we get one of each! Very pleased with that as I think it will be nice to have a boy and a girl. Also it means that when I rashly decided to get rid of DD baby clothes it would not have mattered as many of them were not boy suitable!


----------



## Hennerrz

yay congrats to all the girls! and boys of course! :happydance:

id deffo say that my more recent scan was clearer, seems to go against what other people are finding tho.. maybe different machines were used, or different levels of experience on the sonographers behalf? :shrug:

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0307.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0









Elena.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## JayDee

For anyone who was looking at New Look maternity clothes, they have 20% off all full price stuff on their website today only, code SUMMER02 - I've just ordered a new dress :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

JayDee said:


> For anyone who was looking at New Look maternity clothes, they have 20% off all full price stuff on their website today only, code SUMMER02 - I've just ordered a new dress :happydance:

Thanks love - will have a look now as despo need a pair of decetnt maternity shorts.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations all.

I believe this is where we are at 

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Saw my handsome monkey today, everything is fine!

though she said oh its a girl!!

i said erm pardon, she then said oh no my mistake its a boy!!


:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just weighed myself... depressing!!


----------



## MiracleInNov

Aww to all of you who have had scans, won't have my 18w scan till Monday!


----------



## Quartz

Mrs.B. said:


> Just weighed myself... depressing!!

Here too I weighed myself at 20 weeks as halfway through and have gained 15 - 17 pounds (the two pound difference is because I went on holiday at 5-7 weeks pregnant and gained two pounds of holiday weight I have not shifted but was at a lighter weight before I went). Trying really hard not to overeat this time as gained 40 pounds last time but it did all come off and I was the same weight this booking appt as last.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quartz said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Just weighed myself... depressing!!
> 
> Here too I weighed myself at 20 weeks as halfway through and have gained 15 - 17 pounds (the two pound difference is because I went on holiday at 5-7 weeks pregnant and gained two pounds of holiday weight I have not shifted but was at a lighter weight before I went). Trying really hard not to overeat this time as gained 40 pounds last time but it did all come off and I was the same weight this booking appt as last.Click to expand...

I'm currently on 14lbs! But according to this I should only gain 15lbs in my whole pregnancy!!

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/


----------



## lillichloe

Weight is a depressing thing. My DH took the scale away. I will find out if I've gained any( I know I have) today at my appt. I lost 13 lbs at the beginning cause I had Morning sickness so bad. At last appt I had gained 1 back I am sure I've gained at least another 2. I've gotta slow my roll if Im going to keep it under 20lbs. This fluffy momma has plenty of "maternal stores" already lol.
My DD had a fit over the name we like for baby so it's back to the drawing board. She said she didn't even want a sister if we named her Shelby. :(


----------



## Lucky7s

I got weighed at my check up.. I'm almost reaching 200lbs which is really scary for me.. I've never ever never seen 200lbs.. So far gained 13lbs.... hopefully will only gain about 20-25 total. We'll see.. I went for a 30 minute walk this morning and I'm going to prenatal yoga at lunch time.... My doc said to exercise more ..because it's like training for a marathon i.e. delivery... 
I also heard if you do strength training your muscles will build up.. and it will be easier to lose after baby... Soooo back in the workout saddle it is!


----------



## lillichloe

ok name opinions I am thinking about Maile ( it a floral hawiian name pronounced My-lee) My daughter also has a floral name (Lillian she goes by Lilli) . This naming business is tricky enough to find a name my hubby and I both like without my daughters opinion and she is very opinionated. I haven't presented this name to them as a choice yet.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> ok name opinions I am thinking about Maile ( it a floral hawiian name pronounced My-lee) My daughter also has a floral name (Lillian she goes by Lilli) . This naming business is tricky enough to find a name my hubby and I both like without my daughters opinion and she is very opinionated. I haven't presented this name to them as a choice yet.

I think its pretty!!

AFM: I need to know what I am having so I can focus on names, I got a list of girls but close to no boys, so didn't want to stress over finding boys names unless its a boy x


----------



## mrswichman

we have both girl and boy picked out...i told hubby we needed the names because i wanted the baby to become someone when we find out...he laughed a little and said ok


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sat here being kicked in my bits... its not pleasant!

Suppose at least I can feel it, just wish it was out front, damn anterior placenta!


----------



## Quartz

lillichloe said:


> ok name opinions I am thinking about Maile ( it a floral hawiian name pronounced My-lee) My daughter also has a floral name (Lillian she goes by Lilli) . This naming business is tricky enough to find a name my hubby and I both like without my daughters opinion and she is very opinionated. I haven't presented this name to them as a choice yet.

I like Maile

We are having the same issue with our DD and names (she is also very opinionated) we had finally agreed on Alexander Benjamin between me and OH and we confirmed today it is a boy so up she piped that she wanted him to be called Charlie and now OH is on her side (his middle name is Charles so he likes it and was never 100% on Alexander)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Quartz said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> ok name opinions I am thinking about Maile ( it a floral hawiian name pronounced My-lee) My daughter also has a floral name (Lillian she goes by Lilli) . This naming business is tricky enough to find a name my hubby and I both like without my daughters opinion and she is very opinionated. I haven't presented this name to them as a choice yet.
> 
> I like Maile
> 
> We are having the same issue with our DD and names (she is also very opinionated) we had finally agreed on Alexander Benjamin between me and OH and we confirmed today it is a boy so up she piped that she wanted him to be called Charlie and now OH is on her side (his middle name is Charles so he likes it and was never 100% on Alexander)Click to expand...

Charlie is nice! & it'd be a nice story to tell about how he got his name!

Alexander is lovely too!

We have our girls name sorted, boys we have two very different names- 1 we love but would have to stand up to some bullying no doubt as its quite posh & 1 we both thought of as kids when picturing having a son, & is a blend in no bullying type name, a nice classic. Sounds like I know which one to go for huh? Lol just need to know the gender now! 

Xxx


----------



## ladybug245

I think we're going with Olivia, but we kind of want to see her first, just to make sure it fits. I like Maile. That's so pretty!


----------



## lilosmom

ladybug245 said:


> I think we're going with Olivia, but we kind of want to see her first, just to make sure it fits. I like Maile. That's so pretty!

My first is an Olivia and we only had that name picked out. Thank goodness it suited her as hubby exclaimed as soon as she arrived that her name was Olivia. I hadn't even seen her yet! We get compliments on it all the time. I love that name.


----------



## Lisa92881

I love the name Alexander too! :) Definitely a cute story of how you decided on Charlie though, hehe.


----------



## JayDee

All lovely names, genuinely. We used to have a pet turtle called Shelby so, whilst I like that name, I can't marry it with a baby in my head!

We haven't talked names yet, waiting until we know which team we're on.


----------



## maisie78

I think Mailie is a very pretty name. I also really like Alexander but think the story to go with Charlie is a lovely one for the future.

We're still undecided on names. OH's surname is Day so I think her first name has to be at least 2-syllable or it sounds too short. So far we like Lilly-Anne and I really like Aimee Rose or Laihla. Oh doesn't like Rose as a middle name though as he thinks it's old fashioned, I think it's really pretty. At the rate we're going I don't think we'll decide properly until she is born and we see what name she looks like.

On the weight front I appear to have put on 3lbs in the last 2 days :nope: I think judging by the size of my feet though that it is probably water retention more than anything else. I just need to drink a lot more today and reduce the sodium in my diet. I had bp checked last week so no worries about it being pe as it was fine.


----------



## PG5K

I love Charlie, that's a really nice name.

I think we've decided on Alice now. We were talking about it in the pub and both agreed on it. We've chosen two middle names - Edna as dh nan who he was really close to and Aida after my Great Aunt in Italy who we never go to tell I was pregnant as she died as my dad was going over there to see her and tell her, her birthday will be around my due date to.

I hope we stick with Alice as I've been calling my bump Alice for the last couple of days.

Are you telling your families your name? I think I'll keep it a secret.


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi girls and bumps:flower:
Just back from our 20 week scan and both babies doing well. Very little difference in size and both measuring a day in front so no growth probs:happydance: sonograoher said everything looked great!
Managed to stay :yellow: as well, even though i was dying to ask.
One baby very very active, wriggling all over the place and kicking other one. Other baby very tired, even saw it yawning, cutest thing ever :cloud9:
X


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies! 20 week scan today in 3 1/2 hours :)


----------



## Erised

Mrs Mc said:


> Hi girls and bumps:flower:
> Just back from our 20 week scan and both babies doing well. Very little difference in size and both measuring a day in front so no growth probs:happydance: sonograoher said everything looked great!
> Managed to stay :yellow: as well, even though i was dying to ask.
> One baby very very active, wriggling all over the place and kicking other one. Other baby very tired, even saw it yawning, cutest thing ever :cloud9:
> X

Aww, so happy all is well with your 2 little ones! I would love twins, but would probably spend my entire pregnancy worrying about the 'added risks'. It's brilliant that they're similar size and growing well =D

AshleyLK - good luck with your scan =)

I love all the names mentioned! It's very hard to pick, isn't it? We'll be keeping our name secret from family, though I'm pretty certain MIL already knows what it is as it was at the top of our list with DD.

Aaaanyways!
I had my private scan yesterday, we're having another GIRL! :cloud9:

The first time the sonographer tried she could tell we were having a girl, but that was about it as the little madam had her back to us. We were told to go for a walk and have a fizzy drink then to try again, and while she turned around she was now with her head down in my pelvis so we still couldn't see anything. Another 10 minute walk later, and we managed to see a little bit of her face all though not too much. I'm happy though, I've got my answers and got to see our little girl =D

She also couldn't see an amniotic band anywhere, so YAY! Looks like that's gone =D 

I can't wait for my 20 week scan now, and then a private scan again around 30 weeks for more detailed face photos
 



Attached Files:







PottyShot.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9









Body.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









Face.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JayDee

Great pics Erised, glad the band appears to have gone. And yey for team pink - another girl to add to the tally.


----------



## PG5K

That's brilliant news about the band Erised! Bet you're feeling a lot more relaxed now and yay for a girl :cloud9:
Me and my sister were always so close growing up together.


----------



## leoniebabey

had my re-scan today and theres definately something up with the lung
they think it's ccam which is where the lung develops cysts but it is just in the one lung. being reffered to fetal medcine so will see them next week.


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear it wasn't a more positive outcome Leonie. Did they say what they might do to treat it, before or after birth etc? You'll probably get more answers next week when seeing the specialist.

Hope you're ok


----------



## leoniebabey

It wasn't good news but i just think well it could have been something alot worse and most of the time the prognosis is good with this. They'll just need to keep a check to make sure the heart isn't being squashed. 
They said a few years back they would automatically remove the lung but now they would rather monitor it and if it's not severe they will just leave it or if not it will be removed.


----------



## Quartz

Leoniebabey sorry to hear something is wrong but glad the prognosis is good 

Erised glad the band has gone and congratulations on having two little girls.

Finally decided on the name Charlie Alexander DD was pretty adamant and I do like the name and it is a good story to tell him - tbh I have never really had a set idea of names anyway
Also happy with the scan as my placenta was not low lying at all - there was a 6.2cm gap between it and the cervix whereas last time there was only a 1.2 cm of the cervix showing which means at my consultant appt I should hopefully be discharged into midwife care and get my VBAC :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

leoniebabey said:


> had my re-scan today and theres definately something up with the lung
> they think it's ccam which is where the lung develops cysts but it is just in the one lung. being reffered to fetal medcine so will see them next week.

Hey Leoniebabey, I'm sorry to hear the news, i can't imagine how you must feel right now. Keep us updated and know you are in my prayers :flow:


----------



## Feb4th2011

leoniebabey said:


> It wasn't good news but i just think well it could have been something alot worse and most of the time the prognosis is good with this. They'll just need to keep a check to make sure the heart isn't being squashed.
> They said a few years back they would automatically remove the lung but now they would rather monitor it and if it's not severe they will just leave it or if not it will be removed.

I commented before I saw this post!

That's great that to hear the prognosis is good!


----------



## AshleyLK

Leonie you are in my prayers


----------



## AshleyLK

We had our scan today and we are having a GIRL! I was totally expecting a boy but we are so happy! Husband is griping a little bit but boys will be boys ;)


----------



## Lucky7s

AshleyLK said:


> We had our scan today and we are having a GIRL! I was totally expecting a boy but we are so happy! Husband is griping a little bit but boys will be boys ;)

Congrats Ashley! Wow Girls are winning for sure! :happydance:


Leoniebaby - keeping you in my thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## ladybug245

(((Leonie)))

Funny name story: my DH's aunt sent us a letter regarding her name suggestions, which happened to be an entire attached sheet of paper. She told us that no one had ever used her name suggestions before, but she was sure it was because they had bad taste (the letter was hilarious). In the page long list of names toward the very end (amongst several "normal" suggestions as well as some silly ones, like "City Council Member" and "Bubbles") was, alas, our name. We haven't told many people the name, but in her case, we made an exception.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Scan in one hour, good luck to everyone else having scans today x


----------



## lazybum09

good luck dawn!

leonie thining of you x


is anyone else not coping in this heat, am struggling what to wear too! bought some clothes from new look hopefully they come today! x


----------



## leoniebabey

i don't deal well with heat to start with. I'm really fair and just fry but omg i'm dying in it!
I had my 1st around the time 2 years ago and it was the same absoloutly boiling and i was 38 weeks pregnant when i had him it was torchure lol


----------



## JayDee

Leonie - hope everything works out for you :hugs:

Random thing but has anyone else noticed their bump is bigger at certain times of the day? Mine def gets bigger as the day goes on then shrinks again overnight - weird.


----------



## Erised

I'm complaining it's too cold. I like my weather hot, hot, hot and we're not even getting 20C over here yet. Yesterday was overcast until 3pm too, and the day before was overcast and foggy all day! Wish we'd have more sun and higher temperatures here.

Also find it funny how everyone is complaining about it being so hot their children can't sleep, and there rooms are between 20 / 24 C. Eleanor sleeps in a 24 C room pretty much all the time, kiddo is like me. Our heating keeps it up to that temperature, and she's still under a quilt and wearing a sleep suit.

So umm, nope, I'm afraid I'm not struggling at all. I'm just wearing my ordinary dresses with leggings underneath.


----------



## JayDee

The main reason I'm struggling with the heat is that I've just noticed the air con in my car isn't working and I'm having to drive an hour each way to work on the motorway. I drank a litre of water on the way home last night.

When I get home DS is happy to get me with a water pistol in the back garden so soon cool off then!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi, scan was perfect :happydance: and we are expecting a little boy :blue: x x


----------



## lazybum09

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi, scan was perfect :happydance: and we are expecting a little boy :blue: x x





congratulations x x


----------



## PG5K

I'm a bit frustrated to because I can't fit into my sandals! So today I'm in the office in my flip flops. 
I'm struggling to sleep as its a bit too warm in our bedroom but it doesn't help that we still have our winter duvet on. :haha: 
I do like the heat but more when I'm on holiday and not in a stuffy office. 

I've noticed my bump is definitely bigger at night so I think it might be bloating or swelling. 

I'm off into town at lunch to buy new (cheap) summer shoes :)


Congratulations Dawn :cloud9:


----------



## Erised

PG5K - I feel for you! My feet swelled massively in my first pregnancy, towards the end I had to wear some horrible trainers with the laces mostly undone as I just didn't fit into anything else. Hope you find some nice summer shoes =)


----------



## Jocr

JayDee said:


> Leonie - hope everything works out for you :hugs:
> 
> Random thing but has anyone else noticed their bump is bigger at certain times of the day? Mine def gets bigger as the day goes on then shrinks again overnight - weird.

Yes mine defo seems to get bigger as the day goes on and harder. In the morning when im laid in bed i just look a bit fat.




Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi, scan was perfect :happydance: and we are expecting a little boy :blue: x x

Brilliant news Dawn :happydance:



PG5K said:


> I'm a bit frustrated to because I can't fit into my sandals! So today I'm in the office in my flip flops.
> I'm struggling to sleep as its a bit too warm in our bedroom but it doesn't help that we still have our winter duvet on. :haha:
> I do like the heat but more when I'm on holiday and not in a stuffy office.
> 
> I've noticed my bump is definitely bigger at night so I think it might be bloating or swelling.
> 
> I'm off into town at lunch to buy new (cheap) summer shoes :)
> 
> 
> Congratulations Dawn :cloud9:

Me too my feet started to swell up monday/tuesday this week. They look like fat fingers attached to my feet :blush:. The only time they arnt swollen is when I wake up in the morning and I am sat at my desk all day. I even have my flip flops off under the desk today.
And as for my canckles.....

Congrats to everyone that has found out which flavour they are having.

Super hot in our office 29 degrees here at my desk. Roll on lunch break so I can get out and get a breeze.
Im on leave for a week after today so looking forward to getting out of the office and pottering about.
I got the all clear from the Midwife last night re chicken pox as blood test said I had had it in the past :thumbup:

Does anyone else get a period like ache (not cramps) now and then?


----------



## JayDee

Dawnlouise - congrats, boys might catch up again after all, though girls were going to walk away with it for a minute there.

My feel feel hot, but I don't think they are swollen as much, just feel hot and sticky in my work shoes.

Jocr - glad you got the all clear on the chicken pox front. I ended up going to doctors and demanding they test me yesterday, as all the in laws have been exposed, DH won't dare go see them just in case (even though we've both had it) and his dad ended up in hospital the other day leaving his mum (who needs a full time carer) at home. Luckily he came out the same night but DH just felt guilty and helpless that he couldn't do anything (they only live a couple of miles away). Hopefully my results will come back quickly too.


----------



## Indi84

:hugs: Leonie

:happydance: Dawnlouise! 

I have cankles today! :( Even being plus size I've managed not to have them, but my ankles and feet are so swollen after work I go from calf to foot!! :shrug:
I don't have a proper bump yet at all, I just look really really fat. I can't wait to pop.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi, scan was perfect :happydance: and we are expecting a little boy :blue: x x

Yay Dawn, Congrats xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi, scan was perfect :happydance: and we are expecting a little boy :blue: x x

Yay!! Congrats Dawnlouise!! :happydance:

It's nice and cool today here.. it's been 80-90 degrees F.. so it's a nice change!
A little morning drizzle.. which is weird for LA! but I guess it's still May showers.... I'm usually really cold person but with this pregnancy I've been pretty hot.. so cool weather is nice! I wear flip flops all the time even to work..


----------



## Lucky7s

Indi84 said:


> :hugs: Leonie
> 
> :happydance: Dawnlouise!
> 
> I have cankles today! :( Even being plus size I've managed not to have them, but my ankles and feet are so swollen after work I go from calf to foot!! :shrug:
> I don't have a proper bump yet at all, I just look really really fat. I can't wait to pop.


Elevate your feet on some pillows works like a charm!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had bad pain today where my womb would have been before it stretched, like a stabbing/gripping pain.

Could it be from overdoing it yesterday? Too much furniture moving??


----------



## lillichloe

Sounds like round ligament pain. If it is it should go away after resting a few minutes. If it doesn't or super intense I would call the Dr just to safe.


----------



## Lucky7s

I've had a few sharp pains too here and there.. I think it's normal, but you should be careful lifting furniture!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I e had to stop wearing my heels as the other day when I got home I had horrible back ache & all along the bottom of my bump- was fine during the day but it can only be that I'm sure.

Trouble is I have no flat shoes other than boots & went shopping for some yesterday & was unsuccessful :( I wear dresses to work so can't wear my normal squashy foam flip flops so might just resort to bare feet while I'm in my classroom!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Order some ballet flats online? Online I always fine something. Should be able to find something more dressy or open toed if you like. Oh and most important put some good arch supporting insoles in them, like gel ones or something. I have a pair of memory foam flip flops that have had a lot of use :) I'm in the market for a new pair as these have seen better days


----------



## lazybum09

quiet today, hope you all ok just watching eurovision x


----------



## mrswichman

Scan in 37 1/2 hrs!!! AHHH :happydance: :cry: :shrug: :cloud9: :sleep:


----------



## Indi84

Has been quiet, I'm zonked from the heat! I don't do great it in anyway, now...! Spent most the day asleep :sleep:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Went swimming today at the community pool with my son and my dad. We had a blast. Made a nice dinner of BBQ and grilled the broccoli, omg it was so good. Will do that again!
Not much movement from my little gal in there today. Hope she's just relaxing and I'll get some sign of life once I lie down. :)


----------



## lillichloe

My lil girl has been quiet today to just a few pops here and there. I wish she'd get active today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Does it make you nervous when they play shy? Just gets me worried till I feel something again. Maybe I'll try some sugar :winkwink:


----------



## lillichloe

It does ! I drank some iced tea and it got her wriggling thank goodness.


----------



## Miss Broody

My scan is on tuesday, so excited!!

Has anyone else had pains in their uper stomach, not where baby is buy up where all the other organs seem to be squashed?? 

I am worrying about it!


----------



## princess_1991

My LO was really quiet yesterday too, I think it's the heat :shrug:


----------



## Erised

I haven't felt any wriggling in weeks, it's annoying! Know she's ok though, as I've had a scan in that time. It's odd to have started feeling pops quite clearly at 10 / 11 weeks and not feel a thing now she's moved higher. 

We're enjoying the hot weather here too, and did watch eurovision last night =)


----------



## Hennerrz

Miss Broody said:


> Has anyone else had pains in their uper stomach, not where baby is buy up where all the other organs seem to be squashed??
> 
> I am worrying about it!

Heya, i get that sometimes, i tend to find it can be either frm being squished up like wen im sat at the computor or it can be trapped wind. I got it really bad around 10-14 weeks, ive always gt some rennies deflatine on me. Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hubby just felt baby kick for the first time :) Hes got a massive grin on his face :)

Actually, thats the first time I've felt on the outside too!


----------



## Remlap

We've been moving rooms round a bit today o start getting nursery ready, so exciting!!! Chosen our name too Annabel Mary (mary after my gran). It's taking ages but having a good clear out as we go. Anyone else made a start/finished?


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> Hubby just felt baby kick for the first time :) Hes got a massive grin on his face :)
> 
> Actually, thats the first time I've felt on the outside too!

How exciting! I can't wait for DH to feel it. I think that's a few weeks out still. 


We've picked out a name all three of us like Maile (my-lee) Emmeline (emma-lyn) :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hubby just felt baby kick for the first time :) Hes got a massive grin on his face :)
> 
> Actually, thats the first time I've felt on the outside too!
> 
> How exciting! I can't wait for DH to feel it. I think that's a few weeks out still.
> 
> 
> We've picked out a name all three of us like Maile (my-lee) Emmeline (emma-lyn) :)Click to expand...

I'm suprised we did to be honest as due to anterier placenta I don't even feel kicks at the front.

Today my belly has felt today bloated and rock solid. So I laid down and it was noticably bigger lead down too so we thought we'd give it a go :)

Lovely name :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Feeling baby move loads tonight, must be all the icecream and cake i have been eating today lol. 
Now we know we are having a little boy we have ordered his bedding, a gorgeous Humphrey's corner liitle red car set - we have a white humphreys corner cot, so together it is going to look stunning.
Also got a brilliant bargain on a chicco blue baby bouncing chair off ebay £13.00 only used for three months so fab condition, brilliant saving since they normally £ 50 ish pounds. 
Now i have bought stuff i am going to take myself, 'pip' (pet name for baby) and my god damm stubborn heartburn off to bed, in hopes that i can sleep through this heat.

Night all xxxx


----------



## PG5K

I really can't wait for dh to feel the baby kick. When I say she is being really active then he always puts his hand on my stomach. 

We're having our cot bed delivered tomorrow and then our nursery will be complete :happydance: I'll post a pic when its finished. I'm completely I'm love will our nursery, I just need to get my womble teddies from the loft and washed :haha: I've been keeping them safe for years.

I hope everyone had a good weekend, I really wish I had another couple of days off though.


----------



## lilosmom

Well I had my first feel of braxton hick contractions the other evening. I didn't have them with my daughter so was a bit taken aback by what was happening and read up on it. I guess it can be common anywhere from week 20 but I have to say I didn't expect it and it scared me a bit. Got me a bit antsy to get things organized around here knowing there's not all that much time left before the possibility of real labour - yikes!

Hope you are all doing well. I can totally relate to those of you dreading the heat. It just started warming up here and I can already tell it's going to be a long and hot summer. There will be many days at the local water parks and just hanging out in the back yard by the pool with LO. Hope you can all find some relief too.


----------



## MiracleInNov

Hi ladies, just curious if anyone else has been crying uncontrollably? I went to the movies by myself to go see "What To Expect When You're Expecting" and I just lost it 

My crying has definitely increased :/ boyfriend has no idea what's in store for him when he gets home lol I'm a mess


----------



## lillichloe

Went second hand shopping for baby this weekend!My friend had tons of baby boy clothing saved for me so I took them and traded at this super cool store. I have got a weekend size suitcase full of clothes for her now and I got a swing and bouncer and I only spent $20. I wish I had known about these stores when my older daughter was a baby. This stuff is in such good condition, some items still had store tags on them. I was all excited to show hubby and while he was extremely happy with my thrifty shopping he really could care less what our kids wear as long as they look nice. Oh well, men.


----------



## lazybum09

lillichloe said:


> Went second hand shopping for baby this weekend!My friend had tons of baby boy clothing saved for me so I took them and traded at this super cool store. I have got a weekend size suitcase full of clothes for her now and I got a swing and bouncer and I only spent $20. I wish I had known about these stores when my older daughter was a baby. This stuff is in such good condition, some items still had store tags on them. I was all excited to show hubby and while he was extremely happy with my thrifty shopping he really could care less what our kids wear as long as they look nice. Oh well, men.

sounds like a fab place, I've got my little man some bits from car boot sale which were in excellent condition , as I've got to sell some of my little girls old clothes x


----------



## JayDee

Everytime DH puts his hand on my bump, baby stops moving lol. I'm not sure you'd feel the movements from the outside yet anyway.
Anything cold seems to get him/her moving, never noticed a pattern with DS so good to know.
In one week and one day I'll be sat in the hospital waiting room, waiting to see our baby again :)


----------



## Quartz

went away for the weekend to the beach and the zoo and appear to have gained 3 pounds that I dont think I can blame on pregnancy! two buffets, desserts and ice cream I think might be the cause! 

And hating the heat - the zoo yesterday eas not pleasant!


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies! Amzing to see how everyone is doing! Its flying by isn't it?? We are moving to a 3 bed house in two weeks and cannot wait to get the nursery started. Also, we have 3 names that we really like. Which one do you prefer??
Evelyn (Ever-lyn)
Elena
Lucy

:D


----------



## JayDee

Depends on your last name but I like Lucy the best, they are all nice though.


----------



## maisie78

...and everything is perfect :D She's developing exactly on schedule and all the checks came back normal. He also told us she is still a girl :happydance: Good job since we have spent so much on girly stuff since the gender scan :blush:

The sonographer was a bit of a miserable so-and-so but I know he had a job to do and will forgive him since he let me know my little girl is safe and well :)

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## lazybum09

maisie78 said:


> ...and everything is perfect :D She's developing exactly on schedule and all the checks came back normal. He also told us she is still a girl :happydance: Good job since we have spent so much on girly stuff since the gender scan :blush:
> 
> The sonographer was a bit of a miserable so-and-so but I know he had a job to do and will forgive him since he let me know my little girl is safe and well :)
> 
> Here are a couple of pics
> 
> View attachment 408049
> 
> 
> View attachment 408051

aww cute, xx


----------



## MiracleInNov

Sariah said hi this morning at our 18 week scan :)

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/BB/5.jpg


----------



## maisie78

Aww so lovely :D


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Jenba said:


> Hi ladies! Amzing to see how everyone is doing! Its flying by isn't it?? We are moving to a 3 bed house in two weeks and cannot wait to get the nursery started. Also, we have 3 names that we really like. Which one do you prefer??
> Evelyn (Ever-lyn)
> Elena
> Lucy
> 
> :D

I love all your name choices!

Evelyn is beautiful but might get pronounced eve-lyn or shortened to eve, evie or Eva so not sure how you'd feel about that

I think elena is my fave- pn uh-lain-a rather than Eleanor I'm assuming? 

Lucy is pretty & simple- no complications with pronunciation/spelling & short & sweet for her to write/spell.

But all are beautiful names! :)

Afm I've been knackered today- did duke of Edinburgh with my year 9s think weekend & hiked 5k of their route with them- up & down hills, over styles & full height gates, then spent the rest of the time on hard plastic chairs so never got comfy- by Sunday night I couldn't do anything but lie down & today I had to teach sitting down as the bump started aching whenever I stood up! :(

Xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Hennerrz said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had pains in their uper stomach, not where baby is buy up where all the other organs seem to be squashed??
> 
> I am worrying about it!
> 
> Heya, i get that sometimes, i tend to find it can be either frm being squished up like wen im sat at the computor or it can be trapped wind. I got it really bad around 10-14 weeks, ive always gt some rennies deflatine on me. XxClick to expand...

I seem to get it from being squished up. If i sit with my pelvis streched out i dont get pains there but i get terrible back and pelvis pains and it i sit up stright i am squished and get paind in top of stomach!!!

Ohh no surely its too early to be uncomfortable in each postion!! 

lying on my side is ok - wierd.....


----------



## lazybum09

morning ladies how are we all? its cooled down a bit here, so glad as its getting uncomfortable at night x


----------



## Jaymes

My scan is in 5 hours! I'm so excited and nervous I've been up since 2:30...


----------



## mrswichman

Jaymes said:


> My scan is in 5 hours! I'm so excited and nervous I've been up since 2:30...

Good luck :D Mines in 2 1/2 hours... and I've never been so anxious to see the doctor before... lol


----------



## Jaymes

Good luck to you too. I think my nerves are due to me not feeling a whole lot of movement from this one... My others were all quit wiggly at this point!


----------



## mrswichman

well this is my first and im a "bigger" girl, but i swear i have felt some quick shifts and kicks here and there.


----------



## PG5K

Good luck with your scans!

I am still debating whether to pay to have another scan done at 26 weeks. I would really like it but my DH says not to as there are other things to spend the money on. I'm feeling a bit torn! I want to see if my next scan will still say a girl but I also understand that £50 is a lot of money :(

I would like to bring my dad along to one of my scan's as my mom has been to my last 2 and it would be really great for him to see on the screen as well.


----------



## JayDee

Good luck to all with scans today, hope everything goes well.

I think we'll probably book a private 4D scan for about 30 weeks. It's £100, which is a lot of money, but how many babies are you planning on having? Also, I figure I have already saved that much on not drinking on nights out.


----------



## Mrs.B.

JayDee said:


> Good luck to all with scans today, hope everything goes well.
> 
> I think we'll probably book a private 4D scan for about 30 weeks. It's £100, which is a lot of money, but how many babies are you planning on having? Also, I figure I have already saved that much on not drinking on nights out.

That's reasonable, the one I was looking at was £175 x


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck to the ladies with scans today! Can't to see if we are adding more boys or girls !!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Enjoy your scans ladies! Can't wait to hear what color you are having!!!! :flow:


----------



## mrswichman

Team :blue: !!!! :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

mrswichman said:


> Team :blue: !!!! :baby: :happydance:

YAY!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## mrswichman

thank you :D :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm seeing the fetal medcine people tomorrow and i think havig another scan. Bit nervous hopefully will find out more though.


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman said:


> Team :blue: !!!! :baby: :happydance:

Congrats :)



leoniebabey said:


> I'm seeing the fetal medcine people tomorrow and i think havig another scan. Bit nervous hopefully will find out more though.

Good luck x


----------



## Erised

Congrats on team blue MrsWichman! 

Leonie, good luck tomorrow. Hope you finally get some more information and can get some questions answered.


----------



## Feb4th2011

leoniebabey said:


> I'm seeing the fetal medcine people tomorrow and i think havig another scan. Bit nervous hopefully will find out more though.

Best of luck for tomorrow:flower:


----------



## GlenCoco

MiracleInNov said:


> Sariah said hi this morning at our 18 week scan :)
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/BB/5.jpg

Oh my gosh, how adorable! Look at her little fingers :kiss:


----------



## Lucky7s

MiracleInNov said:


> Sariah said hi this morning at our 18 week scan :)
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/BB/5.jpg

SO CUTE!!! Love little fingers!


Leonibaby.... hoping for good news tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Miss Broody said:


> My scan is on tuesday, so excited!!
> 
> Has anyone else had pains in their uper stomach, not where baby is buy up where all the other organs seem to be squashed??
> 
> I am worrying about it!

I get it when I have walked about too much or done too much. I get it on left hand side a bit higher then my belly button. 
After a few hours of resting it goes away. How's yours doing?



lilosmom said:


> Well I had my first feel of braxton hick contractions the other evening. I didn't have them with my daughter so was a bit taken aback by what was happening and read up on it. I guess it can be common anywhere from week 20 but I have to say I didn't expect it and it scared me a bit. Got me a bit antsy to get things organized around here knowing there's not all that much time left before the possibility of real labour - yikes!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I can totally relate to those of you dreading the heat. It just started warming up here and I can already tell it's going to be a long and hot summer. There will be many days at the local water parks and just hanging out in the back yard by the pool with LO. Hope you can all find some relief too.

OMG braxton hicks!!! What happened and what did it feel like? I read the other day it's just the body practicing but I was surprised that it can practice so early. 



MiracleInNov said:


> Hi ladies, just curious if anyone else has been crying uncontrollably? I went to the movies by myself to go see "What To Expect When You're Expecting" and I just lost it
> 
> My crying has definitely increased :/ boyfriend has no idea what's in store for him when he gets home lol I'm a mess

I have been welling up Whilst watching silly things like 'the voice' songs etc. tell me is the film sad as I'm going to watch it tomorrow? I thought it was supposed to be funny. Nothing horrible in it is their as don't want things playing on my mind. 



PG5K said:


> Good luck with your scans!
> 
> I am still debating whether to pay to have another scan done at 26 weeks. I would really like it but my DH says not to as there are other things to spend the money on. I'm feeling a bit torn! I want to see if my next scan will still say a girl but I also understand that £50 is a lot of money :(
> 
> I would like to bring my dad along to one of my scan's as my mom has been to my last 2 and it would be really great for him to see on the screen as well.

That's a nice idea to take your dad along. I think we will probably book a private scan at around 30 weeks just to make sure everything's looking good. I might take my mum and dad with me that time.


----------



## lazybum09

good luck for tomorrow leonie x


----------



## Jaymes

Baby has fetal echogenic bowel... Anyone heard of that? Dr said that since I tested negative for Downs and chromosomal abnormalities, she thinks it is just from the first trimester bleeding. I will have growth scans every time I go in from now on due to it. It can also be a sign of growth issues... :shrug:


Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=408967&amp;d=1338320833


----------



## Miss Broody

Jocr said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> My scan is on tuesday, so excited!!
> 
> Has anyone else had pains in their uper stomach, not where baby is buy up where all the other organs seem to be squashed??
> 
> I am worrying about it!
> 
> I get it when I have walked about too much or done too much. I get it on left hand side a bit higher then my belly button.
> After a few hours of resting it goes away. How's yours doing?
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my first feel of braxton hick contractions the other evening. I didn't have them with my daughter so was a bit taken aback by what was happening and read up on it. I guess it can be common anywhere from week 20 but I have to say I didn't expect it and it scared me a bit. Got me a bit antsy to get things organized around here knowing there's not all that much time left before the possibility of real labour - yikes!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I can totally relate to those of you dreading the heat. It just started warming up here and I can already tell it's going to be a long and hot summer. There will be many days at the local water parks and just hanging out in the back yard by the pool with LO. Hope you can all find some relief too.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG braxton hicks!!! What happened and what did it feel like? I read the other day it's just the body practicing but I was surprised that it can practice so early.
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleInNov said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just curious if anyone else has been crying uncontrollably? I went to the movies by myself to go see "What To Expect When You're Expecting" and I just lost it
> 
> My crying has definitely increased :/ boyfriend has no idea what's in store for him when he gets home lol I'm a messClick to expand...
> 
> I have been welling up Whilst watching silly things like 'the voice' songs etc. tell me is the film sad as I'm going to watch it tomorrow? I thought it was supposed to be funny. Nothing horrible in it is their as don't want things playing on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scans!
> 
> I am still debating whether to pay to have another scan done at 26 weeks. I would really like it but my DH says not to as there are other things to spend the money on. I'm feeling a bit torn! I want to see if my next scan will still say a girl but I also understand that £50 is a lot of money :(
> 
> I would like to bring my dad along to one of my scan's as my mom has been to my last 2 and it would be really great for him to see on the screen as well.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a nice idea to take your dad along. I think we will probably book a private scan at around 30 weeks just to make sure everything's looking good. I might take my mum and dad with me that time.Click to expand...

Well it's obviously ok whatever it is because we had our scan yesterday and baby is growing perfectly and it all went well.

And we are team :pink: i am soo excited.

I am a bit nervous about going out buying pink stuff as i know they can be wrong so i am going to buy a lot more general stuff now i know everything is fine and then pay for 3d scan at about 28 weeks to double check!!!

Is everyone else just buying gender stuff now? i don't know why i am nervous considering i have said it was a girl since i was about 10 weeks!! xx


----------



## maisie78

Jaymes said:


> Baby has fetal echogenic bowel... Anyone heard of that? Dr said that since I tested negative for Downs and chromosomal abnormalities, she thinks it is just from the first trimester bleeding. I will have growth scans every time I go in from now on due to it. It can also be a sign of growth issues... :shrug:

Hi Jaymes, I hadn't heard of echogenic bowel before so looked it up. From what I can see unless the white areas are showing really bright white it is unlikely to be anything serious. As your Dr has told you the most likely cause is a 1st tri bleed which has stained the amniotic fluid which, in turn, baby has swallowed. It is harmless to you and baby. Fingers crossed this is all it is :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

Miss Broody, congrats on being team :pink:. I have bought loads of gender specific stuff, not a big fan of gender neutral clothing in particular. I found out her gender at a private scan at 16+5 and from the scan pics was very confident it was correct. Having said that if I went on the 20 week scan I would have waited. Our tech was so miserable and only mentioned the gender in passing. I didn't even hear him and OH had to tell me that he had confirmed she is still a girl after we left.


----------



## maisie78

Congrats on being team :blue: Mrswichman

Good luck for today Leonie_babey :flower:


----------



## Jocr

maisie78 said:


> Miss Broody, congrats on being team :pink:. I have bought loads of gender specific stuff, not a big fan of gender neutral clothing in particular. I found out her gender at a private scan at 16+5 and from the scan pics was very confident it was correct. Having said that if I went on the 20 week scan I would have waited. Our tech was so miserable and only mentioned the gender in passing. I didn't even hear him and OH had to tell me that he had confirmed she is still a girl after we left.

We found out at a private scan and when we went for 20 week scan the tech we had was a miserable cow and pretty much put us down for asking her to confirm after she had done all the measuring. 
She wouldn't confirm, obviously a bug bare for her:growlmad:
Anyhow I have been buying lots of boy stuff since we found out.


PG5 I have just made your breakfast bars ( oh and some chocolate cherry cupcakes) can't wait for them to cool so I can have a sample or two :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Mrs B - £100 is for the "silver" package at the scan, the "gold" one is £200. Difference is more pictures and a longer dvd.

I had a mini bleed last night, jsut spotting. Been checked this morning and all looks fine but they've moved my scan to tomorrow just to check whether it's low lying placenta. 

I feel fine and baby is kicking away so hopefully all is well.

Good luck for your scan Leonie


----------



## PG5K

Jocr said:


> PG5K I have just made your breakfast bars ( oh and some chocolate cherry cupcakes) can't wait for them to cool so I can have a sample or two :happydance:

Thats so exciting! You'll have to send me a picture and let me know how you get on. Its quite scary when someone makes a recipe you've done as I worry I might have got something wrong when I write it down. 

The chocolate cherry cupcakes sound really good too. I should hold off on eating cake though as I weighed myself this morning and ive put on just over 1 stone! :wacko:
I did a thing on the internet and it said my total gain should be this much. I just have such a sweet tooth at the moment. I mean, I always have had a sweet tooth, but this is rediculous.


----------



## Erised

JayDee - Sorry to hear about the spotting, must have been worrying. Hope the scan tomorrow will show you what caused it and that it's nothing serious. Small bleeds are quite common, so I'm sure it will all be fine =)

Jaymes - I can't say I've ever heard of echogenic bowels, sorry. From what I read though, it does sound like most of the time it's absolutely nothing to worry about. The fact your sonographer seems to think it's probably from the spotting in first tri is good, and I'm sure the extra scans will put your mind at rest soon enough. 

Miss Broody - Congrats on team pink! I'm quite sure my scan is accurate and we're indeed having another girl, so I'm not going to stay on the side of caution and will buy girly stuff where I want. At worst it will need to be sold on to buy boy stuff later on. I've got some gender neutral clothes of a friend anyway, so baby will be set for clothes no matter what and the nursery will stay neutral.


----------



## lilosmom

Jocr said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> My scan is on tuesday, so excited!!
> 
> Has anyone else had pains in their uper stomach, not where baby is buy up where all the other organs seem to be squashed??
> 
> I am worrying about it!
> 
> I get it when I have walked about too much or done too much. I get it on left hand side a bit higher then my belly button.
> After a few hours of resting it goes away. How's yours doing?
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my first feel of braxton hick contractions the other evening. I didn't have them with my daughter so was a bit taken aback by what was happening and read up on it. I guess it can be common anywhere from week 20 but I have to say I didn't expect it and it scared me a bit. Got me a bit antsy to get things organized around here knowing there's not all that much time left before the possibility of real labour - yikes!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I can totally relate to those of you dreading the heat. It just started warming up here and I can already tell it's going to be a long and hot summer. There will be many days at the local water parks and just hanging out in the back yard by the pool with LO. Hope you can all find some relief too.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG braxton hicks!!! What happened and what did it feel like? I read the other day it's just the body practicing but I was surprised that it can practice so early.
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleInNov said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just curious if anyone else has been crying uncontrollably? I went to the movies by myself to go see "What To Expect When You're Expecting" and I just lost it
> 
> My crying has definitely increased :/ boyfriend has no idea what's in store for him when he gets home lol I'm a messClick to expand...
> 
> I have been welling up Whilst watching silly things like 'the voice' songs etc. tell me is the film sad as I'm going to watch it tomorrow? I thought it was supposed to be funny. Nothing horrible in it is their as don't want things playing on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scans!
> 
> I am still debating whether to pay to have another scan done at 26 weeks. I would really like it but my DH says not to as there are other things to spend the money on. I'm feeling a bit torn! I want to see if my next scan will still say a girl but I also understand that £50 is a lot of money :(
> 
> I would like to bring my dad along to one of my scan's as my mom has been to my last 2 and it would be really great for him to see on the screen as well.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a nice idea to take your dad along. I think we will probably book a private scan at around 30 weeks just to make sure everything's looking good. I might take my mum and dad with me that time.Click to expand...

I had just been sitting at the end of the day, feet up, watching tv and I got tightening at the top of my uterus. Wasn't to the point where it took my breath away or anything but it was uncomfortable. Lasted about a minute then went away and I got another 4 or 5 after that in a short period of time (maybe half an hour or so) then nothing. Still haven't had any more but was reading another thread where one lady has had them every day since around 18 weeks.


Leonie - good luck today.

For those finding out genders, CONGRATULATIONS on what ever color baby ends up being!


----------



## Erised

Just a little random bit of information ;)



> You may be aware of Braxton Hicks contractions from as early as 16 weeks. However, without you realising, your uterus has been contracting gently on and off since about seven weeks. The bigger your uterus gets, the more you notice the tightening sensations when they happen.

I never noticed any at all with my first, hoping to get that lucky this time! When my contractions started I was convinced it was braxton hicks (on my due date) as I thought everyone would have them before labour. Turns out it is quite possible to go straight into labour.


----------



## leoniebabey

Well the consultant at the fetal medcine has agreed that is it ccam but he said he was quite sure that it wouldn't be too much of an issue and if it was going to affect the heart it would have done so by now. It is moving the heart slightly but doesn't appear to be compressing it at all and the heart is working absoloutly fine so that's brilliant. 
Won't know if he needs surgery untill he's here and they do further tests though because it can cause reoccurant chest infections and if that was the case then they would need to remove it but we won't know that until later on.
I will most likely be allowed a normal birth at my hospital but after seeing how posh the other one is i might like to change :lol: but LO will be allowed home as normal unless theres any breathing issues. 
I'll be going back in 6 weeks time and will meet with the person who deals with babies with poorly lungs who will be doing the tests afterwards.
and i'll be having scans at my hospital every 3-4 weeks. 

oh and LO is estimated at 1lbs 1oz!


----------



## JayDee

Well, either you've toned it down, I'm not reading it right, or that could have been a lot worse Leonie.

BH - I noticed them with my first, from 20 something weeks, don't know exactly when. They never hurt, I thought they were just baby rolling over to start with as it just made the front of my bump really solid. I think I have had the odd one this time, similar sensation but without being able to feel the hardening (so far).

I also had "real" contractions 3 nights in a row before baby actually came, it was only when they didn't stop after an hour, and were getting more intense, that I realised baby was on the way!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leonie- Sounds like he's doing well in there and right on track for size :) I'm glad to hear they are positive and that the info we had was pretty accurate about then being able to fix it after birth with surgery. I think you and babe are going to do just fine. How far is this 'posh' hospital in comparison? I'd go for it too if they are reasonably close, they would have better abilities to help your baby there :)


----------



## leoniebabey

I feel alot more positive now just fingers crossed it stays the same and hopefully all will be well. They will do a chest xray and ct scan after he's here which will show the size of it ect. but he said it's just the left lower lobe, the upper one appears fine. 
it's not too much further 7 miles to my hospital and 10 to that one but it's a flat taxi fare of £10 to both so no odds really lol.


----------



## PG5K

Glad it was good news Leonie :thumbup: They do sound quite positive about it.


----------



## Jocr

maisie78 said:


> Miss Broody, congrats on being team :pink:. I have bought loads of gender specific stuff, not a big fan of gender neutral clothing in particular. I found out her gender at a private scan at 16+5 and from the scan pics was very confident it was correct. Having said that if I went on the 20 week scan I would have waited. Our tech was so miserable and only mentioned the gender in passing. I didn't even hear him and OH had to tell me that he had confirmed she is still a girl after we left.




PG5K said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> PG5K I have just made your breakfast bars ( oh and some chocolate cherry cupcakes) can't wait for them to cool so I can have a sample or two :happydance:
> 
> Thats so exciting!  You'll have to send me a picture and let me know how you get on. Its quite scary when someone makes a recipe you've done as I worry I might have got something wrong when I write it down.
> 
> The chocolate cherry cupcakes sound really good too. I should hold off on eating cake though as I weighed myself this morning and ive put on just over 1 stone! :wacko:
> I did a thing on the internet and it said my total gain should be this much. I just have such a sweet tooth at the moment. I mean, I always have had a sweet tooth, but this is rediculous.Click to expand...

I added some Linseeds and dried apricots to make them extra healthy and I forgot to add the sugar but they tasted fine, nice with a a cuppa :thumbup:
I have also put on a stone and according to my what to expect book that is about right for 20 weeks and about 31 llbs in total over 9 months. To be honest I would be amazed if I managed to keep to 31 in total. 
The cupcakes have been shouting for me all night! I managed to just have the one when they came out the oven and a bit of breakfast bar/flapjack after lunch - well you've gotta keep your strength up:happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

Leoniebaby - I'm glad it's not so grave a situation.. and that baby can be helped after delivery. that's great news!

AFM - Had the most amazing pre-natal yoga class today, and I wanted to share. The place I go to is a little more spiritual in nature which some people find hokey but I love. It helps me connect with baby and also relaxes me a lot.. considering I'm not that religious I use this time to focus on having faith in my body and listening to the instructors kinds words about baby and mothers. She is also a doula.. and is really knowledgeable.
The most powerful moment today was there were 4 mothers who were in their 40 + weeks and ready to give birth any moment so the instructor had all 4 women sit in the middle of all of us in a huge circle all backs to each other, and we wished them all our blessings and everyone got a turn. We were all touching the 4 women.. and then the instructor would say some positive words about birthing.. and holding the babies and seeing their babies in their arms.. it was so touching.. all the women were crying.. of course happy tears.. but the energy of all the women in the class was absolutely amazing and I could feel the energy in my body. It's very reassuring to see these women ready to give birth, who are calm and peaceful.. and ready to accept that baby is coming in no time. They were all very peaceful and it made me less nervous about the whole process.
I have a lot of great women in my life including 2 older sisters and a very powerful mother, I do believe that being in groups of women like that is super healing and very powerful. It's great to know we have a great online community too here on our Precious Pumpkins Thread!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Feb4th2011

:happydance: So happy to read this tonight! I was thinking about you today:flower:


leoniebabey said:


> Well the consultant at the fetal medcine has agreed that is it ccam but he said he was quite sure that it wouldn't be too much of an issue and if it was going to affect the heart it would have done so by now. It is moving the heart slightly but doesn't appear to be compressing it at all and the heart is working absoloutly fine so that's brilliant.
> Won't know if he needs surgery untill he's here and they do further tests though because it can cause reoccurant chest infections and if that was the case then they would need to remove it but we won't know that until later on.
> I will most likely be allowed a normal birth at my hospital but after seeing how posh the other one is i might like to change :lol: but LO will be allowed home as normal unless theres any breathing issues.
> I'll be going back in 6 weeks time and will meet with the person who deals with babies with poorly lungs who will be doing the tests afterwards.
> and i'll be having scans at my hospital every 3-4 weeks.
> 
> oh and LO is estimated at 1lbs 1oz!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Lucky7s said:


> Leoniebaby - I'm glad it's not so grave a situation.. and that baby can be helped after delivery. that's great news!
> 
> AFM - Had the most amazing pre-natal yoga class today, and I wanted to share. The place I go to is a little more spiritual in nature which some people find hokey but I love. It helps me connect with baby and also relaxes me a lot.. considering I'm not that religious I use this time to focus on having faith in my body and listening to the instructors kinds words about baby and mothers. She is also a doula.. and is really knowledgeable.
> The most powerful moment today was there were 4 mothers who were in their 40 + weeks and ready to give birth any moment so the instructor had all 4 women sit in the middle of all of us in a huge circle all backs to each other, and we wished them all our blessings and everyone got a turn. We were all touching the 4 women.. and then the instructor would say some positive words about birthing.. and holding the babies and seeing their babies in their arms.. it was so touching.. all the women were crying.. of course happy tears.. but the energy of all the women in the class was absolutely amazing and I could feel the energy in my body. It's very reassuring to see these women ready to give birth, who are calm and peaceful.. and ready to accept that baby is coming in no time. They were all very peaceful and it made me less nervous about the whole process.
> I have a lot of great women in my life including 2 older sisters and a very powerful mother, I do believe that being in groups of women like that is super healing and very powerful. It's great to know we have a great online community too here on our Precious Pumpkins Thread!
> Hope everyone is well!

Even just reading this made me feel calm:flower: I'm so happy you have such a wonderful group of women to connect with. 

We hired a doula this week, and although it wasn't at all like the class you have described... I still had this calm effect fall over me, and I'm no longer nervous for birth. I'm excited and can't wait. :flow:


----------



## 3outnumbered

finally caught up on all the posts!!!

congrats on all the scans even the ones where babies legs crossed. cheeky monkeys already.

everything with baby is going fine, the base of my back is killing me and my planterfatitous in my feet is so bad i will be lucky to be standing near the end.

Going Camping next week that should be interesting!!!

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Great news Leonie!! I am glad things look more positive!!

Thanks everyone for comments re gender buying. I am also not a fan of gender neutral clothes, i think i should wait till i have next scan to confirm but tech seemed pretty sure and i am not sure i can resist the lovely girls clothes much longer!!!!!

Plus If it is wrong i guess i can keep them for when we have another one, which hopefully will be a girly if this one turns out not to be!! Or sell them on/give as presents etc!! 

xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That is great news Leonie :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well

I felt him kick last night properly, two strong kicks just below my belly button, one after the other, was a nice feeling (at least i think it was hime kicking)

we ordered his cot bedding on Sunday and it arrived Tuesday, i was so excited LOL, its lovely, we just need a cot to put it in, but that is not being delivered until august


----------



## maisie78

Leonie, so glad to read your news, it sounds very positive :thumbup:

Nothing really to report here. I got my first kick in my bladder last night while chilling on the sofa, thankfully I didn't need to go or it could have been a bit unpleasant :blush: We went out yesterday and I wore a stretchy maxi dress that I bought a couple of weeks ago and it's the first time I've actually felt like I look pregnant and not just fat which was nice.

Hope you are all well and have a good day today :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok, & that the docs are more positive Leonie :thumbup:
we've ordered all of our nursery furniture / decor now but some can't be delivered for a month. I'm so impatient now that OH has painted the room. I just want to get it done lol.

We're also off to Paris on Monday for 4 days, & can't wait, I'm just a bit concerned about all the walking around. I walk to work now which is an hour & by the time I get there i have some aches but they do go pretty quickly once I rest for a bit.

Will just have to take lots of cafe breaks haha.

What is a doula? I've heard a few people mention them now.

xx


----------



## Jocr

Lucky7s said:


> Leoniebaby - I'm glad it's not so grave a situation.. and that baby can be helped after delivery. that's great news!
> 
> AFM - Had the most amazing pre-natal yoga class today, and I wanted to share. The place I go to is a little more spiritual in nature which some people find hokey but I love. It helps me connect with baby and also relaxes me a lot.. considering I'm not that religious I use this time to focus on having faith in my body and listening to the instructors kinds words about baby and mothers. She is also a doula.. and is really knowledgeable.
> The most powerful moment today was there were 4 mothers who were in their 40 + weeks and ready to give birth any moment so the instructor had all 4 women sit in the middle of all of us in a huge circle all backs to each other, and we wished them all our blessings and everyone got a turn. We were all touching the 4 women.. and then the instructor would say some positive words about birthing.. and holding the babies and seeing their babies in their arms.. it was so touching.. all the women were crying.. of course happy tears.. but the energy of all the women in the class was absolutely amazing and I could feel the energy in my body. It's very reassuring to see these women ready to give birth, who are calm and peaceful.. and ready to accept that baby is coming in no time. They were all very peaceful and it made me less nervous about the whole process.
> I have a lot of great women in my life including 2 older sisters and a very powerful mother, I do believe that being in groups of women like that is super healing and very powerful. It's great to know we have a great online community too here on our Precious Pumpkins Thread!
> Hope everyone is well!

That sounds sooo cool:happydance: I am starting my anti natel yoga class next week but I don't imagine it will be quite like that but you never know. 
Is it really gentle yoga?


----------



## princess_1991

22 weeks today :thumbup: 
So for the next 3 or so weeks I'm a papaya as it doesn't change :dohh:
1 week 6 days until our babymoon too :happydance: were off to Majorca, can't wait!

Has anyone had any thoughts on what their doing with the placenta, I'm really considering having it capsulated (where they dry it grind it and put it into tablet form for you to take after birth, suppose to be really good for you and decreases chances of PND and supposedly helps your milk come in)

Also leonie, really please to hear your LO is ok and I hope it stays that way! :hugs:


----------



## Indi84

Princess_1991 I have never heard of that! Not sure that's for me, though I do work at a health store and am normally in to any new remedy! 
My mum had my sisters friend + hubby live with her for a few years, they are lovely hippy type people and when their baby was born (in my mums living room!) they left the placenta on their baby, until it naturally dropped off, then they buried it! I think that's put me off placentas for life :haha:

Really pleased for you leonie, hope your LO stays healthy :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Oh that's called a lotus birth or something isn't it!

I'm not sure how well my plan of getting it done will go seeing as dh isn't really into the idea :haha:


----------



## Jocr

Princess - I watched a programme on that and also a lady that makes pictures with it and also makes like dangly things in a heary shape with the cord. 
How much does your option cost? 
I will look into benefits of the tablets and see what they say.
On something I watched yesterday the family buried the placenta under a tree with the daughter who it belonged to when she was about 5 and they had a little ceremony. They kept t in the freezer all that time, I certainly don't have the space in my freezer it's full of mint choc chip ice cream:haha:


----------



## PG5K

I haven't really thought about the placenta, I think I'm just kinda "take all the yucky stuff away" :haha:

Just had my 22 week appointment with the midwife and all my blood work came back good, babys heartbeat was lovely and my blood pressure is fine. She said I was showing to have a water infection but I don't have any symptoms so its just being sent off to check.


----------



## JayDee

Another team pink here, my prediction was correct. Measuring bang on for dates, placenta is partly blocking baby's way out at the minute so need another scan after 34 weeks to see if it's moved (sonographer though it probably would) if not I might need to have a C-section.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was just reading about some 'alternative' birth/parenting ideas.
Wasn't it January Jones that ate her placenta? Sorry but I couldn't do that.
Guess your tablet form way is the less yucky way of doing that.
Had a prenatal today. Baby is great, I've gained 3.4 lbs so far this pregnancy, I measure dead on, heartbeat sounded wonderful :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Princess! I'm having my Placenta encapsulated:flow: I suffered from depression in the past but have been off medication for 14 months now!!! I've read that women who have suffered from depression in the past can be more likely to suffer after birth.(although it can certainly effect people who never have) So i'll try anything to not be in that head space again!


----------



## Feb4th2011

JayDee said:


> Another team pink here, my prediction was correct. Measuring bang on for dates, placenta is partly blocking baby's way out at the minute so need another scan after 34 weeks to see if it's moved (sonographer though it probably would) if not I might need to have a C-section.

Congrats on team pink!!!!


----------



## katealim

Hi ladies!!! Heading out the door for my gender scan! EEK! Will update in a couple hrs. when I get home.:happydance:


----------



## maisie78

katealim said:


> Hi ladies!!! Heading out the door for my gender scan! EEK! Will update in a couple hrs. when I get home.:happydance:

Good luck, looking forward to hearing your result :flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Has anyone had any thoughts on what their doing with the placenta, I'm really considering having it capsulated (where they dry it grind it and put it into tablet form for you to take after birth, suppose to be really good for you and decreases chances of PND and supposedly helps your milk come in)
> :

I think I'll just ask them to dispose of it, I think seeing it would be a bit yucky for me never mind sending it off to have something done with it :nope:



JayDee said:


> Another team pink here, my prediction was correct. Measuring bang on for dates, placenta is partly blocking baby's way out at the minute so need another scan after 34 weeks to see if it's moved (sonographer though it probably would) if not I might need to have a C-section.

Congratulations on team pink :thumbup: I hope placenta moves by the time you come to give birth.


----------



## Lucky7s

How do you Multi quote? I don't know how do to that.. can someone explain?

Goodluck Katealim & Congrats Jaydee on baby girl!! :happydance:

Feb4th - So excited about your Doula, I wish I could hire one but I already have my sisters and my mom plus hubbie with me in delivery room.. I can't imagine one more body in there. If I could though I would hire this yoga instructor she's awesome. It's so helpful glad your using one!

Lisa40 - Doula is a labor coach! 

JOcr - The yoga class is gentle, they do some stuff that's hard but I like it considering I need to stretch and move around more. Like squats, are really important for laboring.. and certain positions that are helpful, also breathing patterns. It's just all around great for labor! Plus Kegels... got to remember to do a bunch of those a day.. good for birthing as well!

Princess1991- I don't know about eating placenta or preserving it.. I do know I will be doing the Cord blood registration for the future though.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lucky7s- to multi quote, simply hit 'multi quote' on who you wish to reply to and 'reply with quote' on the very last one. :)
I hear Doula's are amazing! I am changing things up this time. My first my mom and hubby were supposed to be the only ones with me. His mom was supposed to say hi then go to the waiting room. Well, my wishes were not respected....so this time it's only me and hubby. No one is coming to see me till baby is here. I just felt like they both (the moms) worried me at the wrong time. My sons heartrate was dropping with contractions, and any fluctuation on ghemonitor resulted in two ladies gasping, making me all panicked. Not this time!


----------



## Lucky7s

Thanks Hopeful!
I know.. I'm worried about them all stressing me out. I may have to kick them out.. but hoping it will be pretty calm. We all were in the room for my sisters 3 kids.. it was pretty amazing! Very calm, so here's to hoping.


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr said:


> Princess - I watched a programme on that and also a lady that makes pictures with it and also makes like dangly things in a heary shape with the cord.
> How much does your option cost?
> I will look into benefits of the tablets and see what they say.
> On something I watched yesterday the family buried the placenta under a tree with the daughter who it belonged to when she was about 5 and they had a little ceremony. They kept t in the freezer all that time, I certainly don't have the space in my freezer it's full of mint choc chip ice cream:haha:

I'm not 100% because I'm struggling to find someone round my area that does it but a doula in Slough does it for £175 so im guessing around that mark, there are DIY videos for it on YouTube tho :thumbup:




Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey Princess! I'm having my Placenta encapsulated:flow: I suffered from depression in the past but have been off medication for 14 months now!!! I've read that women who have suffered from depression in the past can be more likely to suffer after birth.(although it can certainly effect people who never have) So i'll try anything to not be in that head space again!

This is the reason I would like it done, I was off anti Ds for about a year before getting pregnant and wouldn't want to slip back into that especially with a new born to look after aswell


----------



## princess_1991

Lucky7s said:


> Princess1991- I don't know about eating placenta or preserving it.. I do know I will be doing the Cord blood registration for the future though.

Whats that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Lucky7s

princess_1991 said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Princess1991- I don't know about eating placenta or preserving it.. I do know I will be doing the Cord blood registration for the future though.
> 
> Whats that if you dont mind me asking?Click to expand...


Hey Princess.. here's a quick definition that explains better then I can.

Cord blood is a sample of blood taken from a newborn baby's umbilical cord blood. It contains a rich source of stem cells, which can be used in the treatment over 75 different diseases, including leukemia, lymphoma and anemia. Many expecting parents choose to bank their newborn's cord blood, as it may be useful in the future, should the child or a related family member fall victim to a disease that is potentially treatable by cord blood stem cells.


----------



## Lisa92881

Can't wait to see which team we are on tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## maisie78

Lucky7s said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Princess1991- I don't know about eating placenta or preserving it.. I do know I will be doing the Cord blood registration for the future though.
> 
> Whats that if you dont mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Princess.. here's a quick definition that explains better then I can.
> 
> Cord blood is a sample of blood taken from a newborn baby's umbilical cord blood. It contains a rich source of stem cells, which can be used in the treatment over 75 different diseases, including leukemia, lymphoma and anemia. Many expecting parents choose to bank their newborn's cord blood, as it may be useful in the future, should the child or a related family member fall victim to a disease that is potentially treatable by cord blood stem cells.Click to expand...

That's something I would be very interested in doing. Any idea if they offer this in the UK?


----------



## maisie78

I just looked at stems for life. I don't think we'll be able to do this. I just don't have £1700 :cry:


----------



## Indi84

Yeah I looked into it and eak that's a lot of money, though I guess nothing if it saves a life. Not something we can do though. Then I looked at an NHS website about donating it, but I didn't understand that either, only five hospitals in the UK take it, so do you have to give birth at those hosps? 

Really pleased sister 1 has found out she is having her second girl, and sister 2 isn't quite that far ahead but thinks she is having her second boy! I can't believe they will all be born within weeks of each other. :flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

*[/QUOTE]This is the reason I would like it done, I was off anti Ds for about a year before getting pregnant and wouldn't want to slip back into that especially with a new born to look after aswell[/QUOTE]*


i am sure you know this but B6 is meant to be really good for moods and depression too. I was taking it (in a B50 complex) prior to falling pregnant and from what i have read it is safe in pregnancy, helps lift mood, and prevent nausea and is good after birth as it helps with regulating moods. I was debating coming off it, but i have a history of depression and i think since it does no harm and seems to be helping my mood i will stay on it


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks for the info Dawn :thumbup:
Will look into getting some :flow:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That cord blood banking is just becoming all the rage, but unfortunately it seems to still be in that 'new' 'only the rich can afford' stage. I'm sure in the future prices will become more reasonable but for now, not an option for me either :(


----------



## PG5K

Ive never heard of it till now though if it is as good as it seems I hope it does take off and become very affordable in the future.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Has anyone looked into delayed cord clamping? DH and I have added that to our birth plan :flow:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had my 21 week midwife appointmen today, all is well. Bit of protein in urine but he did not seem worried. Baby kept moving away from the doppler but we still managed to hear a healthy heartbeat.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had my prenatal yesterday as well. No protein or sugars in urine (I was worried as last time I was on the verge on gestational diabetis). The GD test isn't usually don't till closer to 28 weeks and she sees no need in bumping it up sooner if no red flags come up.
Heartbeat was wonderful and strong, measuring dead on for fundal height, weight gain so far this pregnancy is 3.4 lbs. I had the doc send me for extra blood testing for toxoplasmosis as my DH sucks at keeping up with the litter box, and my sence of smell being what it is, it's gotta be cleaner!


----------



## Lucky7s

For Cord blood banking.. I actually haven't looked into prices.. but here in LA there's a few that offer monthly payments or early payments like insurance companies. 

INdi - that's so cool all the baby cousins born together, I always wanted that!

glad everyone's scans are going well!

V


----------



## princess_1991

Feb4th - yep we will be doing delayed cord cutting :thumbup: I'm hoping to go as natural as possible, gas and air will be my only pain relief but I am Gunna try to go without it :winkwink:

I'm also hoping for a waterbirth but the odds on us getting a tub are very slim, but if I do im using the water as a form of pain relief too


----------



## Lisa92881

Add another to team BLUE!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucky7s

Lisa92881 said:


> Add another to team BLUE!!!! :happydance:

Yay Team BLUE!! Congrats Lisa!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Lisa!

Princess- good luck with your plans. I Didn't put expectations on myself, went natural and used the jaccuzi for the first bit. When I got out of the tub is when the pain got really bad and unmanageable, that's when I caved and went for the epidural. I had a lot of back labor, and even with the epidural I was getting pain around my hip and back on one side, it was due to how he was situated in there. My advice is always be prepared for the unexpected. One thing I learned is things don't always happen as you plan them.


----------



## katealim

Had our scan today and discovered that we are team pink once again. Must really know what we are doing as someone has seen fit to bless us with three little girls!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations on all the gender announcements! Hope I havent missed updating anyone on the front page

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :pink::pink::pink:


4 more sleeps until my second 20 week scan :) hope baby plays ball this time


----------



## leoniebabey

not sure if i'm on the gender list i'm team blue 
or so i hope anyway as she wasnt certasin and i've started buying blue :lol:


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations to all of you ladies who have found out the genders this week :flower: 

Not long now Mrs.B, bet you're getting excited! Hopefully he/she will open their legs for you this time :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

leoniebabey said:


> not sure if i'm on the gender list i'm team blue
> or so i hope anyway as she wasnt certasin and i've started buying blue :lol:

So sorry! I have added you one now :)



maisie78 said:


> Congratulations to all of you ladies who have found out the genders this week :flower:
> 
> Not long now Mrs.B, bet you're getting excited! Hopefully he/she will open their legs for you this time :winkwink:

I'm a bit exited but at the same time, I'm sure baby will be just as much of a pain as he/she has been up until now :haha:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm so desperate to know the sex! Still got less than a week to go now! I don't usually say this during half term but roll on Friday!! Lol

Our little wriggler has been kicking a lot the last week or so- some big kicks too that make me stop & go "ouch!"- just concerned what it'll be like when baby is a bit bigger!!!

I've been calling it a he up until 2 days ago when I accidentally called it a she & it seems to fit better... Is that strange? Maybe it will be a girl after all! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm desperate too! I think I'll be in a propper strop if we can't find out again! lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I know I'll be stroppy if we can't see too!! But I bet it happens! 

I guess that's the least of things I should be worrying about though...

Btw since booking my appointment at the scan we had at 13 weeks I've read that this one should be done between 18 & 22 weeks- I'll be 22+3 when we have the scan- does that matter? :/ I wasn't worried until someone commented on how late it is & now I am a little
Concerned! It was the next available appoinent at the time & convenient for us so didn't question it... It doesn't matter does it?

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't honestly know hun I'm afraid.

I don't have to worry about anything being wrond as they checked all that with me 2 weeks ago, just the heart and gender left to check x


----------



## Erised

I looked at the calendar today and noticed there's only a week and a half left until my 20 week scan. The weeks have absolutely flown by.


----------



## mrswichman

At my scan at 18w3d everything was fine with baby, they didn't say the saw anything out of the norm. they even checked the little heart for all four chambers...which was really neat to just watch it beat away...

Just waiting for blood work to get back for thyroid and CF and something else i forget


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> Feb4th - yep we will be doing delayed cord cutting :thumbup: I'm hoping to go as natural as possible, gas and air will be my only pain relief but I am Gunna try to go without it :winkwink:
> 
> I'm also hoping for a waterbirth but the odds on us getting a tub are very slim, but if I do im using the water as a form of pain relief too

Cool!:thumbup: We are going as natural as possible as well! The hospital I'm delivering in doesn't allow water births... but they do allow laboring in a tub, so I will be doing that...:flower: 
We are going to start writing our Birth Plan next appt with our doula, obviously things don't always go as planned, but its really nice to have the plan laid out for when nurses are coming and going. I do not want to be hounded to take drugs! If i need em, ill ask!


----------



## Erised

We've got a private midwife (through the NHS, on the Wirral you can get a private one to one midwife who stays with you during your pregnancy and labour, so no different midwife each time you see someone), are planning a home birth with a birthing pool and will be doing stem cell collection and storage as well. 

We did stem cell collection with Eleanor too, as we were in Holland at the time we used a Dutch company who do not charge everything up front. It cost us £160 for the kit to take the blood and the tests to get done, then £20 every 3 months for the storage. Very do-able and worth while! I contacted them to see if we can still use them now we're in Holland, and they said they'd be happy to help us as long as we'll arrange and pay for our own courier after the blood has been taken. Only problem is that our midwife isn't insured to take the blood so we'll probably have to hire a phlebotomist which I guess will set us back quite a bit and I'm not even sure how to go about getting one.


----------



## Erised

Mine's on the 12th =D 
I like team green, not sure where the yellow came from. If anything I'd say it should be team purple, after all pink and blue together would make a light purple. I do admire those staying team yellow, I'm just too keen to know. You'll have a fantastic surprise just after giving birth. I didn't even last until my 20 week scan, though it will be nice to get some one else confirming it is indeed a girl

Has anyone else not bought anything yet for the baby, or is it just me? It's odd, with my first we'd buy some clothes every time we walked back home after a midwife appointment. This time we've bought nothing, not a teddy, clothes, things for the nursery (unless you count the paint)... absolutely nothing! Not received any gifts yet either.


----------



## PG5K

As its our first we've had to kit out the nursery but we haven't bought many clothes, just a few essential. Were going to wait to see if we get anything as pressies and if not them we'll buy some pre-loved bundles off ebay.

We've had a present off my sister, it is 3 misprinted Tomliboo's which are a 1 one a kind as they were never released. We're lucky because my sisters fiance works for the company Ragdoll.
We've also had our cotbed off my parents and some nappies :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is having a nice bank holiday? We've been to Blackpool for the day but my feet are killing now and I have massive cankles. Something to drink and my feet up for me.


----------



## Erised

We've not done anything for the whole jubilee weekend or bank holiday, got no plans for tomorrow either. Today's been nice though, as MIL and BIL didn't come over!! They're over for an hour every single night, but they're off on a short break somewhere so didn't come today. It's lovely having dinner without rushing I must admit. Sat on the sofa cuddling with the miss for a bit before bed too, rather than her running around with nanna making as much noise as they can.

Yesterday I started getting a small ache low in my back, off center to the right. It didn't bother me much, but got worse during the day today to the point I'm now pretty much limping around rather than being able to walk normally. It only bothers me when standing up / walking, it's annoying. Guessing it's probably a trapped nerve or something


----------



## lillichloe

My hips have already started aching down the center in my lower back. I don't remember this happening so early with my first. I am going to be waddling around here soon. With barely a belly to show for it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Bad round ligament pain when turning over last night in bed. Forgot how much it feels like ripping something! I get hip pain too but it's not too bad right now. Definately need to find time to set up that prenatal massage!


----------



## Lisa92881

brookelyn1203 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Bad round ligament pain when turning over last night in bed. Forgot how much it feels like ripping something! I get hip pain too but it's not too bad right now. Definately need to find time to set up that prenatal massage!
> 
> mmmmmmm massage. I think I know what I'm doing this weekend now!Click to expand...

I got a gift cert for a prenatal massage from hubby for mother's day....I want to use it but I feel like I should wait until I'm hurting and achy...to make it really count!!!!:haha:


----------



## MiracleInNov

I bought a puppy lol not quite baby related, but two kids charmed into getting him so...I'm a mother of 4 fur babies now.

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/puppy2.jpg

Oops.


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg he's sooooo cute!!! What kind of puppy??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lisa92881 said:


> brookelyn1203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Bad round ligament pain when turning over last night in bed. Forgot how much it feels like ripping something! I get hip pain too but it's not too bad right now. Definately need to find time to set up that prenatal massage!
> 
> mmmmmmm massage. I think I know what I'm doing this weekend now!Click to expand...
> 
> I got a gift cert for a prenatal massage from hubby for mother's day....I want to use it but I feel like I should wait until I'm hurting and achy...to make it really count!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Go now! Then you have an excuse to go for more! If you have health benefits a lot of them cover massage, a certain $ amount each year!


----------



## MiracleInNov

Lisa92881 said:


> Omg he's sooooo cute!!! What kind of puppy??

Chihuahua mixed with long hair. Don't think he'll be an issue with the baby though, my boyfriend's pretty good with the training. So far he's been quite comfortable laying next to my tummy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Does anybody elses hips click when you roll over in bed?


----------



## Jenba

My hips and back click all the time lol and hurt loads at the moment!! :( I think it is just everything adjusting and getting looser. All seems to be happening earlier this time round too!


----------



## PG5K

My hips are killing me at night, I keep waking up from the pain every couple of hours :( 
I forgot to mention it to my mw so I'm going to give her a call.


----------



## Jocr

Feb4th2011 said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Feb4th - yep we will be doing delayed cord cutting :thumbup: I'm hoping to go as natural as possible, gas and air will be my only pain relief but I am Gunna try to go without it :winkwink:
> 
> I'm also hoping for a waterbirth but the odds on us getting a tub are very slim, but if I do im using the water as a form of pain relief too
> 
> Cool!:thumbup: We are going as natural as possible as well! The hospital I'm delivering in doesn't allow water births... but they do allow laboring in a tub, so I will be doing that...:flower:
> We are going to start writing our Birth Plan next appt with our doula, obviously things don't always go as planned, but its really nice to have the plan laid out for when nurses are coming and going. I do not want to be hounded to take drugs! If i need em, ill ask!Click to expand...

Would u mind sharing your birth plan so I can see what it should look like or is it too personal?



MiracleInNov said:


> I bought a puppy lol not quite baby related, but two kids charmed into getting him so...I'm a mother of 4 fur babies now.
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/puppy2.jpg
> 
> Oops.

Gorgeous puppy, congratulations :thumbup:



Mrs.B. said:


> Does anybody elses hips click when you roll over in bed?

When I turn over in bed my spine and hips crack pretty loudly. Ts as though an psteopath has given my back a big crack. The hips are what hurt me and I woke up laid on my back quite a few times last night (most comfortable for my pubic symphysis disorder but I know we shouldn't lay on our backs). When I wake up and realise I'm on my back I turn on my side.

AFM - it seems every few days when I have been walking for 10 mins or so I get what feels like a bad stitch top left (higher then my belly button) and it used to go as soon as I sit down but now it takes a good half hour to go after sitting down. It was really bad on Friday at IKEA. Really nice nursery furniture there by the way, decided to get it from there.
Mamas and papas have still got 10% off furniture and buggies/prams today. We brought the combed from there over the weekend got £70 off. 
Going to sort through all the baby clothes we have been given and I have brought today and put them in giant bags ready for washing nearer our dud date. 

Anyone got any opinions on what washing powder and softer I should use? Some people say it has to be fairy non bio and other say just dont switch it once baby is used to your washing?

Do you have particular times when you feel baby move? Mine are food times and bed times generally. :thumbup:

Off to a Thai festival to fill my face at lunch time, I just adore Thai food :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jocr - I've heard people recommend persil non bio washing powder and comfort pure sensitive conditioner. Apparently they are recommended by special care baby units. 

Which cot have you gone for? We spent a fortune in mamas and papas on Friday on their Millie and Boris nursery interior range. It's so expensive expecting twins! At least we managed to save 20% off the price! I think they've got 20% off all interior collections until midnight tonight. Would defo recommend

X


----------



## JayDee

DH felt baby kick for the first time on Friday night - exactly 20 weeks - that'll be easy to remember :)

I think cold things wake her up, although I really couldn't get her to shift when the consultant wanted to see the other side of her head at the scan the other day - cheeky monkey!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Jocr: I don't mind sharing my birth plan with you at all! I'll PM you when we have our rough draft done! :flow:


----------



## Lucky7s

I was wondering what washing detergent to use in the US as well... I think there's some organic ones at whole foods.. but they're very expensive. Gonna ask around.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just over 12 hours til my scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Indi84

Me too Mrs. B (hehe I'm a Mrs. B too!) 
Finally get my 20 week scan tomorrow morning, I'm sooo nervous I just want to know he's ok, been horrible waiting this extra time. Booked late because hubby is only app hubby could come to. Then we're going off for a mini babymoon to Shakespeare country :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe, what times your appt? Were in at 9 am. Not worried this time as anything wrong should have been picked up 2 weeks ago, although the main purpose of this scan is to check heart, so hopefully that's ok. Hopefully baby will show gender this time too. Are you hoping to find out? X


----------



## PG5K

Good luck with your scans! 

My sister lives in Stratford upon Avon so we go there a lot, its her wedding in 2 1/2 weeks.
I hope you have a lovely time there Indi, I'm sure you will.


----------



## lazybum09

good luck for tomorrow ladies, looking forward to hearing gender


----------



## lillichloe

21 wks today. :)
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Feb4th2011

PG5K said:


> Good luck with your scans!
> 
> My sister lives in Stratford upon Avon so we go there a lot, its her wedding in 2 1/2 weeks.
> I hope you have a lovely time there Indi, I'm sure you will.

O I'm so jealous that you can go there anytime:flower: I went there 11 years ago when I was in high school... was one of my favorite parts of my trip.


----------



## Mrs.B.

1 hour! Hope the little monkey isn't hiding this time!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Good luck with scans today! Hope baby's legs aren't crossed!

I love Stratford upon Avon, it's beautiful!

Xxx


----------



## mazndave

Good luck Mrs B, can't wait to find out if it's a boy like you thought! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Looks like we're on team :pink: xx


----------



## mazndave

You were wrong then!! Congrats on the princess Mrs B, are you pleased? xx


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations on the little girl Mrs B! 

Ive managed to convince my DH that it would be nice to have a scan at 26 weeks :happydance: We've sold some stuff on ebay so I said "ooo, the money could pay for a scan" Got it booked on the 29th June. I am hoping to be able to check our little girl is still a little girl and also have a nosey to see if the placenta is moving away. 

Im off to see my favourite band the Offspring tonight. I know I will hurt tomorrow from standing but the gig should be worth it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I was wrong lol. Yes I'm pleased :) a little shocked but pleased she is ok, as we were sent around the hospital whilst they tried to check her heart xx


----------



## Indi84

Woo Mrs.B, I guessed right on your little girl!! Congrats! :pink:

Everything is fine, confirmed boy (but were 99% sure anyway) all bits seem to be working as they should, saw five little fingers, kidneys and he has long legs (not from me, I'm 5'2!) I have an anterior placenta but is nice and high. Had an MSRA swab done too, anyone else had that done? Had to swab my nose and groin area, is first time I've heard of this but my hosp do it for everyone at 20 week scan. 
Dog has gone to my mums for a few days (she loves it at grannies, gets miles of walkies and treats!) Packing soon and we're off. So many people have said how nice it is there, just hoping it doesn't rain the whole time, but if it does will have to hole up in some gorgeous pub, oh no! :thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

Congrats Mrs B, another girl to add to the list, girls are def winning now!

Yey for the extra scan PG5K, because we got referred to a consultant for one of the measurements last week we get an extra scan at 24 weeks anyway - no idea why as she gave us the all clear but I'm not complaining. Still considering the 4D one too...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations on the little girl Mrs B, and you thought boy.... Just goes to show gut instinct is occasionally wrong as i thought girl and ours is a boy.

We have been busy assembling nursery furniture today, gorgeous white set, but won't be complete till cot arrives which will not be till end of august. still the spare room is taking shape now, can't wait to paint etc


----------



## lilosmom

Congrats Mrs. B! Little girls are so precious!

Just waiting to receive company for the week out here and trying to stay positive as I'll have a houseful and the weather is supposed to be rainy. Was really hoping we could all get outside but I may be held hostage with three young children tearing my house apart! Oh well, better get used to chaos soon enough :winkwink: Our nursery furniture arrived last week so once company is gone we can get right into setting up the baby room.

So I have a question I'd like to throw out to everyone: I'm trying to decide on how to share the birth experience with our family and would love to know how everyone else is doing this? With my daughter she was early so it was just my hubby and I in the delivery room and due to a potential illness at that time of the year family and friends weren't allowed in the hospital nursery so no one got to meet our little girl until we were sent home. I appreciated having that time just to ourselves however I have been assured by a number of family members that they will all be waiting this time around at the hospital... I have already let everyone know it will just be mommy and daddy in the delivery room however I would prefer to have our daughter be the first "visitor" and am not sure how to ensure this happens without hurting anyone's feelings. :shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## lazybum09

congratulations Mrs b !


----------



## Sassi_

Can I join this group please? I'm expecting a girl on October 21st. This is my first pregnancy and I don't know anyone who's pregnant so I don't really have anyone to talk to and ask about stuff =[


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sassi_ said:


> Can I join this group please? I'm expecting a girl on October 21st. This is my first pregnancy and I don't know anyone who's pregnant so I don't really have anyone to talk to and ask about stuff =[

Welcome :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Looks like we're on team :pink: xx

Yay Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

With my first we simple told family straight away that we didn't want anyone in the hospital. This time we're doing a home birth (if all goes to plan), and I'll tell family that we'll want a couple of hours to ourselves and we'll call people when we feel up to visitors. 

As for our little girl, we'll probably ask my MIL to drop her off and then come back later on herself. She'll understand.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Welcome Sassi! This is a great place to vent about pregnancy and ask questions.

Mrs B- congrats on the girl!


----------



## Sassi_

I have a question...is anyone else not feeling movement yet? Seems like everyone is apart from me. The baby is fine and the midwife told me not to worry but I want to feel her!


----------



## lillichloe

If it's your first baby or you have an anterior placenta movements are felt later. Or it could be a combination of both. Do you feel like you have gas?? I've heard of alot of women who mistake baby's early movements for gas. 
If your midwife says all is well try not to worry!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

At about 21 weeks was when that finally changed for me. I had been feeling next to nothing before then, was getting worried, but then a lightswitch changed and now it's tons :) I get the majority in a certain time of day 3-5 pm. But still happening through the rest of the day. My placenta is located at the back and apparently my ultrasound tech said it allows me to feel more of babies movements since the placenta isn't in the way to absorb them.


----------



## lazybum09

bit of a tmi question but what can i take for bloating and wind, just feel really uncomfortable, tried gaviscon can we take wind eeze? think its because everything is moving up and being squashed x


----------



## JayDee

Hi Sassi - I wouldn't worry too much about not feeling movements. I know what you mean about wanting to feel them but it's quite normal, esp with your first, not to feel them until later. You'll soon be getting woken up by kicks I'm sure :)

Re: family. None of ours will be at the hospital/in the delivery room. The first thing they knew last time was a text saying "your grandson is here!" - will be different this time as someone will need to look after DS, but I think that'll be my mum and she'll be fine. She (and the in laws) were joint first visitors last time. Sure she won't mind taking a step back if we want DS there first. Hopefully we'll be in and out and it won't be too much of an issue.....


----------



## PG5K

I just plan on having DH there for the delivery but my parents will need to take me to the hospital, if i dont go in a taxi/ambulance because my husband doesnt drive. I guess they will be the first visitors. 

My sister will be working as she is a teacher so depending on the time of day and whether it is a weekend will depend on how soon she can get to the hospital. I am happy to have my parents and/or sister as my first visitors but I think i would like to keep most people away till I get home if i can.


----------



## Sassi_

Thanks everyone. Just still not feeling very pregnant =[ I swear I still don't even look pregnant just a bit fat. The only way I can tell is the pain when I bend. 

But my boyfriend and I finally went out and got some gorgeous clothes and we've decided on a buggy which is awesome.

Feels like everything is still so up in the air though since I'm still living in Bristol 3 hours from home with my flatmates (who have all gone out tonight to get wasted because exams are over whilst I stay in and eat the entire contents of the fridge). How much baby stuff has everyone else bought already?


----------



## PG5K

Sassi_ said:


> Thanks everyone. Just still not feeling very pregnant =[ I swear I still don't even look pregnant just a bit fat. The only way I can tell is the pain when I bend.
> 
> But my boyfriend and I finally went out and got some gorgeous clothes and we've decided on a buggy which is awesome.
> 
> Feels like everything is still so up in the air though since I'm still living in Bristol 3 hours from home with my flatmates (who have all gone out tonight to get wasted because exams are over whilst I stay in and eat the entire contents of the fridge). How much baby stuff has everyone else bought already?

I know what you mean about eating! 

We've bought lots of things but have hardly spent any money as we've bought when things were on sale or second hand. Our nursery is done but the only new thing is the cotbed and that was a present from my parents. Even though its our first we've tried to be pretty restrained with what were buying.


----------



## Lucky7s

We haven't bought anything except I bought him a onesie.. I couldn't resist. We just recently cleaned the garage, making room for more storage of things from our office which we are converting into babies room. Next week I'm going to register at Babies-R-Us.. already slowly adding things to my Amazon registry, Loving that! My sister gave us her changer/dresser and we're deciding on painting it. My In-laws are buying us the crib.. as soon as the room is ready I'm sure I'll start buying a bunch more..but mainly going to wait till after the baby shower! August 4th or 5th. woo hoo can't wait!
I feel very pregnant.. and baby is very active.
Just be patient Sassi, soon enough you'll be begging for lo to stop kicking you in the ribs!


----------



## MiracleInNov

Sassi_ said:


> Thanks everyone. Just still not feeling very pregnant =[ I swear I still don't even look pregnant just a bit fat. The only way I can tell is the pain when I bend.
> 
> But my boyfriend and I finally went out and got some gorgeous clothes and we've decided on a buggy which is awesome.
> 
> Feels like everything is still so up in the air though since I'm still living in Bristol 3 hours from home with my flatmates (who have all gone out tonight to get wasted because exams are over whilst I stay in and eat the entire contents of the fridge). How much baby stuff has everyone else bought already?

I at least have 15-20 outfits at the moment, and they were given to me, so I really haven't bought too much :shrug: I guess I was waiting till my shower to start getting things ready. I'm actually going to be given another box of clothes so I don't think I'll be needing too much...but we'll see.


----------



## AshleyLK

Lucky7s said:


> We haven't bought anything except I bought him a onesie.. I couldn't resist. We just recently cleaned the garage, making room for more storage of things from our office which we are converting into babies room. Next week I'm going to register at Babies-R-Us.. already slowly adding things to my Amazon registry, Loving that! My sister gave us her changer/dresser and we're deciding on painting it. My In-laws are buying us the crib.. as soon as the room is ready I'm sure I'll start buying a bunch more..but mainly going to wait till after the baby shower! August 4th or 5th. woo hoo can't wait!
> I feel very pregnant.. and baby is very active.
> Just be patient Sassi, soon enough you'll be begging for lo to stop kicking you in the ribs!

We are thinking August 5th for the baby shower too!:thumbup:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Is customary to have a baby shower before the baby arrives in the UK? I've never heard of this before! We use it as a chance for everyone to meet the new baby, and its usually 2-6 weeks after the arrival!


----------



## GlenCoco

Hi ladies just wanted to wish all of you October mamas a happy pregnancy. On June 2nd, I went into early labor due to ruptured membranes. My "Coco" was born June 3rd and weighed 1 pound, 22 ounces. I was lucky enough to have had an hour with him and see him move before he finally shut his eyes. Although this has been extremely hard for me and my fiance, we know our baby boy is at peace. I am still happy for you all and wish you all healthy babies.


----------



## Lisa40

So so sorry GlenCoco :hugs: May your beautiful little boy rest in peace xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

so so sorry Glencoco :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

So sorry Glencoco :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Feb4th2011 said:


> Is customary to have a baby shower before the baby arrives in the UK? I've never heard of this before! We use it as a chance for everyone to meet the new baby, and its usually 2-6 weeks after the arrival!

I think it is more of an American thing but some people in the UK are starting to do it. My friend had one but most of the time I think people just come round after the baby is born with their gifts. We aren't planning on having a baby shower. 



Im so sorry to here that GlenCoco :hugs:


----------



## fingers_cross

im due october 11th :) I wont be finding out sex until a private scan at 28 weeks so im team yellow right now, will let everyone know when i found out the sex (mainly cuz i know i wont be able to keep it to myself!) x


----------



## AshleyLK

Glencoco I am so sorry for the loss of your precious angel :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

fingers_cross said:


> im due october 11th :) I wont be finding out sex until a private scan at 28 weeks so im team yellow right now, will let everyone know when i found out the sex (mainly cuz i know i wont be able to keep it to myself!) x

Hiya :flower:
Good luck with your gender scan, I was so excited to know what ours was to. 
I've booked another scan at 26 weeks so I can try and check she suddenly hasn't become a boy :haha:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies- quick update! Just got back from the scan & all is well, we have a wriggly little baby BOY in there!! :)

Mrs.b please can you update the front page when you get a minute? Xx


----------



## leia37

Glencoco - so very sorry for the loss of your little boy. Big :hugs: hon x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Glencoco- I'm really sorry to hear of your loss... :flow:


----------



## Feb4th2011

PG5K said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Is customary to have a baby shower before the baby arrives in the UK? I've never heard of this before! We use it as a chance for everyone to meet the new baby, and its usually 2-6 weeks after the arrival!
> 
> I think it is more of an American thing but some people in the UK are starting to do it. My friend had one but most of the time I think people just come round after the baby is born with their gifts. We aren't planning on having a baby shower.Click to expand...

I think it's kinda of a nice idea! How come you aren't having a shower? Maybe someone will surprise you with one!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Going through some baby names, I quite liked the name Alyssa, but don't like it being shortened to Ali... So then I was thinking what about Elyssa instead, then it can be Elle or Ellie for short??

There are lots of other names on my list but starting to thin about them now :)


----------



## Erised

Sorry for your loss GlenCoco *hugs*

We've not bought anything yet, nor have we started the nursery apart from cleaning some of the stuff out of the 'mess / office room'. We'll probably get on the nursery in the next 3 weeks or so, but don't think we'll buy anything until after the summer. 

As for a baby shower, we never had one nor do we plan one now. It's a very American thing, plus we don't know enough people to warrant it! Would look kind of weird throwing a baby shower for your MIL, MILs best friend and 1 of our friends ;)


----------



## Erised

Would Elyssa be pronounced the same as Elisa? If so, I like it!
We picked Eleanor so it would have a choice of short names (Ellie, Ella, El etc) but I never use any of them nor do I think I will. Much prefer her full name


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> Would Elyssa be pronounced the same as Elisa? If so, I like it!
> We picked Eleanor so it would have a choice of short names (Ellie, Ella, El etc) but I never use any of them nor do I think I will. Much prefer her full name

Like Elissa not Eliza if that makes sense :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

even better... like el-lis-sa, not El-lee-sa :haha:


----------



## Lucky7s

:hugs: Glenco.. my condolences to and your family.. may he rest in peace..

yes, baby showers are an American thing I guess, very helpful.. 


yay AshleyLK - that's super cool we're sharing a baby shower weekend! woo woo


----------



## Erised

I get it, like the way it sounds! That's the way I thought it was pronounced =)


----------



## fingers_cross

Mrs.B. said:


> Going through some baby names, I quite liked the name Alyssa, but don't like it being shortened to Ali... So then I was thinking what about Elyssa instead, then it can be Elle or Ellie for short??
> 
> There are lots of other names on my list but starting to thin about them now :)

Ive already picked my girls and boys name (not finding out wil 28 week private scan) and ive chosen Alyssa for a girl. I too dont like Ali but it will be a rule that no-one calls her that lol, if she chooses to when shes older and she likes Ali then so be it!x


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> even better... like el-lis-sa, not El-lee-sa :haha:

I like it! We are going with Maile (My-lee) May. Our last name starts with an M too. So her initials will be MMM. Lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glencoco- :hugs: I'm am so saddened by your news and hope you are able to grieve and find some peace. I'm glad to hear you had some time to spend with your boy and that he is at peace now, however painful that may be for the living. I hope you have someone to lean on during this time. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glencoco big :hugs:


----------



## AshleyLK

Just made our first major purchase for our baby!

We purchased the Larkin crib by Pottery barn-the image is here:

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/larkin-fixed-gate-sleigh-crib/


I have had my heart set on this crib for YEARS! I am so glad we got it. I think it should last thru multiple babies.


----------



## SammieB86

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan today! We are having another girl!! She's perfect and healthy :)

That is great news lillichloe. Yay for team pink! 
Im so happy Im having a baby girl. :)


----------



## SammieB86

Had another scan yesterday at 22 weeks to make sure bubs heart is good and her heart is perfect and she is growing well and at a normal rate. Had to double check on sex aswell and she is definitely a SHE! Yay! My OH and myself have come up with one name that we both agree on. What do you all think of Ella Paige? I love it. Just hoping that when I finally see her face she looks like an Ella Paige or its back to the drawing board.
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks scan1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









22 weeks scan2.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jocr

BabyBumpHope said:


> Jocr - I've heard people recommend persil non bio washing powder and comfort pure sensitive conditioner. Apparently they are recommended by special care baby units.
> 
> Which cot have you gone for? We spent a fortune in mamas and papas on Friday on their Millie and Boris nursery interior range. It's so expensive expecting twins! At least we managed to save 20% off the price! I think they've got 20% off all interior collections until midnight tonight. Would defo recommend
> 
> X

Thanks I will look at getting persil soon to try it out. I'm not very good (or maybe it's my washing machine) at getting stains and marks out of my washing so just as well I have lots of baby grows :haha:
We brought the Lucia cot bed as wanted to be able to have a bed when baby is big enough without having to buy another bed. 
Yeah I bet you are having to spend a fortune. 
Have you picked the pram yet?
:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

BabyBumpHope said:


> Jocr - I've heard people recommend persil non bio washing powder and comfort pure sensitive conditioner. Apparently they are recommended by special care baby units.
> 
> Which cot have you gone for? We spent a fortune in mamas and papas on Friday on their Millie and Boris nursery interior range. It's so expensive expecting twins! At least we managed to save 20% off the price! I think they've got 20% off all interior collections until midnight tonight. Would defo recommend
> 
> X




AshleyLK said:


> Just made our first major purchase for our baby!
> 
> We purchased the Larkin crib by Pottery barn-the image is here:
> 
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/larkin-fixed-gate-sleigh-crib/
> 
> 
> I have had my heart set on this crib for YEARS! I am so glad we got it. I think it should last thru multiple babies.

That is a beautiful cot, absolutely stunning. 



SammieB86 said:


> Had another scan yesterday at 22 weeks to make sure bubs heart is good and her heart is perfect and she is growing well and at a normal rate. Had to double check on sex aswell and she is definitely a SHE! Yay! My OH and myself have come up with one name that we both agree on. What do you all think of Ella Paige? I love it. Just hoping that when I finally see her face she looks like an Ella Paige or its back to the drawing board.

Ella is a lovely girly name. Nice that you got another scan and it's all ok. We have another scan this Monday to check on baby's growth as they had the date wrong. At least we get to check on him again. :happydance:

AFM- started my antinatal yoga, not much yoga compared to what iw as used to but the lady and the group are friendly and relaxed which is nice. My pubic disorder has been bad since yoga on weds so I may have to cancel the class but will give it a few more goes to see if it was that that started it playing up again. Hopefully it will calm down again. 
My shit of a boss (he's been with the company a year and never liked me as I have opinions rather then just another yes man) has basically offered me a severance deal. Now I work in law and know he can't make me redundant etc. so he has offered this severance package which looks like lots (£17 k gross) but actually when I broke it down I would be getting £6k extra then if I had stayed with them and went on mat leave. He is proposing giving me the SMP and pension money that I would have gotten over the years mat leave and added it to the extra money. He said my notice would start 1st July (3 months notice) and would be paid as usual for these 3 months but can be 'released' at the end of July. 
I was shocked but I knew he wanted rid of me. I can't be bothered with the stress of taking the company to court as it would be a big battle as we are owned by law firms and to be honest I had no intention of going back to my old job anyway. The would have made it difficult to come back part time so I will say yes please to the settlement package and leave at the end of July :thumbup::happydance:
It will be a relief to leave work as the boss stresses me out big time and I just can't be doing with it. I will miss the others as been there 8 years but would much rather be at home with our baby looking after him. :happydance:

Going pram hunting tomorrow with the outlaws...wish us luck

Big hugs :hugs: Jo


----------



## PG5K

That sounds quite a good deal, especially if you didn't plan on going back anyway Jocr. :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

hope you and baby bumps are all well.

When are you planning on finishing work for maternity leave?. I was planning to go at 32 weeks (relativly physical job working in a pre-school room of a nursery), but things at work are not great now so i am thinking that i may go at 29 weeks and take the full 11 weeks before baby is due. I plan to take a year anyway, and it is still debatable if i will return (have bit of a conflict with paying someone to look after my child whilst i look after someone else's children, so it would need to be worth my while to go back!) i just hope that going 11 weeks early is not going to leave me too bored.

Dawn


----------



## Indi84

I'm leaving at 29 weeks, I'm not going back is is no need to stay longer, but am worried I will be bored! Just have to count down the days until he is here, then being bored will be last thing on my mind!! 
I can't wait to leave work, I quite like my current job but I'm still exhausted every single day and struggle to get through the days. I never got the 'second tri' burst of energy, walking through mud everyday for me :( I used to suffer from M.E really badly though (for around 5 years) and have never been 100% right since then so I think it might be to do with that.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I start my maternity at 39 weeks, however I will have a couple weeks of holiday latched onto the beginning


----------



## Jenba

I work in a admin roll at a primary school so i finish on 23 July for the summer holidays and then my mat leave officially starts on 2 September! Could not have worked out better lol I cannot wait! Means I only have 6 more weeks of work woohooo!


----------



## mamadreams

Hello everyone, 

It's been awhile - I didn't mean to take such a long hiatus from this board but life and work were leaving me with little energy for little else and so I tried to spend any leftover energy I had focusing on Peanut who is now 19 weeks and 4 days along! Time if flying by!

I had my 20 week ultrasound on Friday and the baby is healthy from head to toe and I am excited to share that I will be the mommy to a little girl in October! She already has my heart wrapped around her little fingers. I can't wait to meet her!

I will try and catch up on everyone's news. I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Mrs.B.

mamadreams congrats on the girl :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Gosh that is late, but as you say you have some holidays you can tag onto the start. I am glad i am going earlier. 





Mrs.B. said:


> I start my maternity at 39 weeks, however I will have a couple weeks of holiday latched onto the beginning


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am the same thinking i will be bored but sure i will fill my time with something. Second tri has been hard but not as hard as 1st tri, i think cos my job is physical i will start to feel it later so going sooner makes sense. 
Hope you begin to feel less tired soon. 





Indi84 said:


> I'm leaving at 29 weeks, I'm not going back is is no need to stay longer, but am worried I will be bored! Just have to count down the days until he is here, then being bored will be last thing on my mind!!
> I can't wait to leave work, I quite like my current job but I'm still exhausted every single day and struggle to get through the days. I never got the 'second tri' burst of energy, walking through mud everyday for me :( I used to suffer from M.E really badly though (for around 5 years) and have never been 100% right since then so I think it might be to do with that.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That works out well :thumbup:





Jenba said:


> I work in a admin roll at a primary school so i finish on 23 July for the summer holidays and then my mat leave officially starts on 2 September! Could not have worked out better lol I cannot wait! Means I only have 6 more weeks of work woohooo!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Gosh that is late, but as you say you have some holidays you can tag onto the start. I am glad i am going earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I start my maternity at 39 weeks, however I will have a couple weeks of holiday latched onto the beginningClick to expand...

I want to use my maternity once baby is here so I can spend as much time with her afterwards x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm a teacher, so will take my Maternity Leave some time after the holidays, but haven't quite decided when yet- any second timers who can offer advice?

Baby is due 9th October so there will be about a month of school before then, I was thinking of doing 1 or 2 weeks when we get back, but will I want to?

How early do people generally stop? I'll be 35 weeks at the start of term.

xxx


----------



## Jenba

5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm a teacher, so will take my Maternity Leave some time after the holidays, but haven't quite decided when yet- any second timers who can offer advice?
> 
> Baby is due 9th October so there will be about a month of school before then, I was thinking of doing 1 or 2 weeks when we get back, but will I want to?
> 
> How early do people generally stop? I'll be 35 weeks at the start of term.
> 
> xxx

I think it depends on how you are feeling. If you arent suffering with your pregnancy then going back for a few weeks won't hurt and it may make the time go quicker, but like you said will you be wanting to go back for a couple of weeks after being off for 6 weeks?! I started my mat leave at 34 weeks with my son which was probably a bit early really. 4 weeks before due date would have been perfect I think :) This time I have the summer hols off and then start my mat leave on 2 Sept (due 8th Oct) and I cannot wait to have those few weeks to myself to potter about, get things done whist my son is at school and prepare for baby's arrival :D


----------



## lillichloe

SammieB86 said:


> Had another scan yesterday at 22 weeks to make sure bubs heart is good and her heart is perfect and she is growing well and at a normal rate. Had to double check on sex aswell and she is definitely a SHE! Yay! My OH and myself have come up with one name that we both agree on. What do you all think of Ella Paige? I love it. Just hoping that when I finally see her face she looks like an Ella Paige or its back to the drawing board.

It's a beautiful name


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I would be the same wanting to work late so that i could have longer with baby but the reality is work stresses me out right now and it is not 100% certain that i will return so not much to be gained in working later for me. However if i knew i was retuning to work then i would definetly work as late as possible before baby arrived. :winkwink:
I can't believe most of us are half way through already, it is flying 
Xxxx





Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh that is late, but as you say you have some holidays you can tag onto the start. I am glad i am going earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I start my maternity at 39 weeks, however I will have a couple weeks of holiday latched onto the beginning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to use my maternity once baby is here so I can spend as much time with her afterwards xClick to expand...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Another question from me tonight....... Do you all feel baby move every day now? I felt slight movement yesterday (and previouly to that i was feeling something at least once a day) but felt nothing today. Had no untoward sympoms so i am sure he is fine but just wondered about frequency of movement at this stage

Xxxx


----------



## Quartz

My maternity leave starts two days before my due date but I am using holiday to leave at exactly 35 weeks - I would have lasted an extra week to get to 36 weeks to tag the time on at the end and carry my holiday forward to 2013 but DD is going to 4-5 mornings a week at preschool at the start of the following week and I want to be there for that as I take her for her two afternoons at the moment.

This time I am feeling kind of sad about giving up - after DD I work 7 hours at home Mon-Wed when I can fit it in and two days in the office and I like the balance and speaking to people but I am sure I wont miss it when I stop. I am definitely going back though but to the same hours as before so it more relaxing.

Does everyone else know if they are staying or going - Jocr that deal does sound good if you did not want to go back - I certainly would not want to go back full time


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Another question from me tonight....... Do you all feel baby move every day now? I felt slight movement yesterday (and previouly to that i was feeling something at least once a day) but felt nothing today. Had no untoward sympoms so i am sure he is fine but just wondered about frequency of movement at this stage
> 
> Xxxx

I don't, but was told its mostly to do with my placenta absorbing the majority of movement/kicks xx


----------



## PG5K

I'm planning on finishing about 5 days before my due date. 
I wish I could finish earlier but I can only afford 4 months off maternity so i want to spend as much time as possible with the baby.
I'm going to use my leave to take 2 days off a week for 2 months and then its back to full time for me.

I wish I could take longer but I earn too much money (for us!) not to so I think it would be better for us to have our mortgage paid :( 

My husband is going to be a stay at home dad so at least they'll be one of us home.


----------



## lillichloe

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Another question from me tonight....... Do you all feel baby move every day now? I felt slight movement yesterday (and previouly to that i was feeling something at least once a day) but felt nothing today. Had no untoward sympoms so i am sure he is fine but just wondered about frequency of movement at this stage
> 
> Xxxx

I have been feeling movement every day for a couple weeks and had a day a few days ago where I didn't really feel anything. I called the nurse at my OB and she said that at this stage movement can be very inconsistent because they are still small enough if they turn around and are kicking towards your back you may not feel it. I guess it's not till 28 weeks you can reliably count kicks.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Dawnlouise30 said:



> Another question from me tonight....... Do you all feel baby move every day now? I felt slight movement yesterday (and previouly to that i was feeling something at least once a day) but felt nothing today. Had no untoward sympoms so i am sure he is fine but just wondered about frequency of movement at this stage
> 
> Xxxx

I have been feeling movement everyday for about a week now. But it's normal to not feel it everyday:flower:


----------



## JayDee

Jocr- I was made a similar offer when I was 6 weeks pregnant last time. Worked out I would get paid the same to sit on my bum for almost a year vs having to go to job I knew I didn't really want with a baby (lots of going away/late nights/unpredicable hours/being at someone else's mercy all the time etc). I panicked for a minute thinking "I can't not have a job I'm pregnant" (and earn the most in our house) but decided to risk it. Great decision, I now have a job I like much better, with nicer people. I still have to go away sometimes but I can plan my own time and it's only a few weeks a year.

I'll be working right up to due date all being well, DH is PT stay at home dad (works 2 days) and I only get stat mat pay so can't afford to take too much time off sadly. Will have 6 months, have just about enough savings to cover that, but want it with baby esp as I'm planning on breast feeding again - anyone else thought about that btw?

I feel baby move every day, multiple times, usually when I'm trying to get to sleep, cheeky monkey! 

Oh, and I finally came clean on facebook, so everyone knows about bump now. I didn't say she was a girl, decided one piece of news at a time was enough lol.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone. Just checking in 

I'm nearly 24 weeks now and was feeling the best I've felt in a long time, until hubby passed on his cold germs I feel awful!! I'm on night shift too. Have had a splitting headache for 2 days now.

Despite me feeling rough, the twins are doing great. Kicking me like mad! I'd love to know what they get up to in there! I'm sure they have little fun fights 

Got another scan on Thursday. Can't wait to see them again and to see how much they've grown. It'll have been 5 weeks since my last one so I bet they look huge! They certainly feel huge when they kick me all day long!! Aww, how sweet 

On a positive note, I've only got 4 more weeks left at work before I leave! Because of the type of work I do and being pregnant with twins my consultant doesnt want me working beyond 28 weeks incase I go into prem labour. That's fine by me! I've managed to save up nearly 8 weeks of annual leave to take before my maternity leave starts at 36 weeks. At first, I thought I'd be bored leaving at 28 weeks and potentially having another 10 weeks to go but now I can't wait! Work is really taking it out of me. The top of my womb is already right underneath my ribs (which is where it would be at about 36 weeks if I had one baby). The only room to grow now is outwards! I'm gunna be huge!!! finding it a really struggle to breath at the mo with my high bump and a blocked nose! Boy, am I attractive! Haha

Hope the rest of you are ok

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

As Hubby doesnt like any names I've mentioned I have given him a list of 1000 names and a blue highlighter... lets see how this goes!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

What a great idea :thumbup: we have not even talked names since we found out we were having a boy. We had lots of girls names that we Both really liked but with boys names i find most of them can be shortened and i am not keen on that. 






Mrs.B. said:


> As Hubby doesnt like any names I've mentioned I have given him a list of 1000 names and a blue highlighter... lets see how this goes!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> As Hubby doesnt like any names I've mentioned I have given him a list of 1000 names and a blue highlighter... lets see how this goes!

Fab idea! lol :)

We have only really got one contender, and I like it, he doesn't dislike it- it just isn't a "Wow that's a great name" kind of a name, you know?
We are both absolutely in love with a name, but I think we've decided not to go with it now so will reveal: Hector

We love it, but I just don't think I can set my Son up for a life of bullying- we're not quite posh enough to carry it off! :( So we're hoping our second choice grows on us & suits our little man when he arrives! :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs.B. said:


> As Hubby doesnt like any names I've mentioned I have given him a list of 1000 names and a blue highlighter... lets see how this goes!

Fail .. highlights 2 names and dotted 3 for maybes, all I don't like :ha ha:

This is so difficult!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

So, since finding out it's a boy I've had a slight change of heart on the Nursery theme/decoration...!

Here's my new plan...

What do you think?

xxx
 



Attached Files:







nursery modd board.JPG
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh dear, 

after reading that you had sent your hubby off to highlight names i told my hubby we were discussing names. We found some very random one's but so far both seem to like Elliot, Matthew, Thomas, Luke, Jaiden, Harry. Middle name will be James as that is my husband's middle name. Thomas and Matthew can clearly be shortened to Tom and Matt (but i am hoping this would not happen till they were older and it would bother me less!) but i donb't think we will have a name till we see him, which is a shame really i wanted to start calling him by name soon, oh well!



Mrs.B. said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> As Hubby doesnt like any names I've mentioned I have given him a list of 1000 names and a blue highlighter... lets see how this goes!
> 
> Fail .. highlights 2 names and dotted 3 for maybes, all I don't like :ha ha:
> 
> This is so difficult!!Click to expand...


----------



## Jocr

JayDee said:


> Jocr- I was made a similar offer when I was 6 weeks pregnant last time. Worked out I would get paid the same to sit on my bum for almost a year vs having to go to job I knew I didn't really want with a baby (lots of going away/late nights/unpredicable hours/being at someone else's mercy all the time etc). I panicked for a minute thinking "I can't not have a job I'm pregnant" (and earn the most in our house) but decided to risk it. Great decision, I now have a job I like much better, with nicer people. I still have to go away sometimes but I can plan my own time and it's only a few weeks a year.
> 
> I'll be working right up to due date all being well, DH is PT stay at home dad (works 2 days) and I only get stat mat pay so can't afford to take too much time off sadly. Will have 6 months, have just about enough savings to cover that, but want it with baby esp as I'm planning on breast feeding again - anyone else thought about that btw?
> 
> I feel baby move every day, multiple times, usually when I'm trying to get to sleep, cheeky monkey!
> 
> Oh, and I finally came clean on facebook, so everyone knows about bump now. I didn't say she was a girl, decided one piece of news at a time was enough lol.

Thanks for the confidence. Yeah I will defo take him up on the severance offer. 
I too am the one that earns more in our house hold but DH is just going to have to do his best to cover my wages as best he can. 
Great that you can have 6 months off though and at least DH can look after baby rather than a stranger. It's good to have the option. 
Re Facebook I haven't announced on it yet but think I will tomorrow after our 2nd anomaly scan. 

I plan to breast feed, in fact I was just looking at eBay for electric breast pump. :thumbup:



BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in
> 
> I'm nearly 24 weeks now and was feeling the best I've felt in a long time, until hubby passed on his cold germs I feel awful!! I'm on night shift too. Have had a splitting headache for 2 days now.
> 
> Despite me feeling rough, the twins are doing great. Kicking me like mad! I'd love to know what they get up to in there! I'm sure they have little fun fights
> 
> Got another scan on Thursday. Can't wait to see them again and to see how much they've grown. It'll have been 5 weeks since my last one so I bet they look huge! They certainly feel huge when they kick me all day long!! Aww, how sweet
> 
> On a positive note, I've only got 4 more weeks left at work before I leave! Because of the type of work I do and being pregnant with twins my consultant doesnt want me working beyond 28 weeks incase I go into prem labour. That's fine by me! I've managed to save up nearly 8 weeks of annual leave to take before my maternity leave starts at 36 weeks. At first, I thought I'd be bored leaving at 28 weeks and potentially having another 10 weeks to go but now I can't wait! Work is really taking it out of me. The top of my womb is already right underneath my ribs (which is where it would be at about 36 weeks if I had one baby). The only room to grow now is outwards! I'm gunna be huge!!! finding it a really struggle to breath at the mo with my high bump and a blocked nose! Boy, am I attractive! Haha
> 
> Hope the rest of you are ok
> 
> X

Hope your feeling better soon. 
I bet you get twice as many kicks with having twins, do they wake you up in the night kicking? My baby doesn't wake me up but a few mins after waking or turning he starts as I've disturbed him. 
I will finish work at 31 weeks as have been offered severance deal and I can't wait to leave the work as boss is horrible to say the least. :happydance::happydance:
Great that you have so much leave to take, do you get lots of holiday or have you added next years leave to it?

AFM - we went on the pram hunt today and showed MIL the four that I liked, q

Has anyone cooked there antinatal Nhs classes yet as I haven't and not sure how to ?

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just booked my 4d scan for 10 July!! Little worried we wont get decent pics due to high BMI and Anterior placenta but the sonographer said they will try their best :s


----------



## PG5K

Good luck with your scan Mrs B :) 

5 year plan - your nursery idea is lovely! Thats going to be so nice.

Jocr - I've not booked my antenatal classes yet but I'll do it on Tuesday as it the only day we can call to book. I got given a leaflet when I met my midwife for the first time. 

AFM - still having a lot of pain with my hips but learning to put up with it. I've started having loads of strong kicks now and DH felt them the other day :happydance:
I still do worry a tiny bit when she doesn't kick.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs b, I hear if you drink lots of water regularly it can help you with clearer 3d/4d images, but not sure if it's truth. The sonographer told mt friend this before going in for hers. Good luck :)


----------



## Miss Broody

I wanted to start looking at girls names as we havent looked yet and i think we should have a backup for the name we like in case she is born and does not look like a Darcey.

But my husband has told me that is already her name and he will veto any other name i come up with!!!!! Men!!

So my little bundle had better suit the name!!! 

I see lots of you are having fun with names!!

those who have their placenta at the front, will we feel more movement later on? I get the odd bit low down from her feet but not much, and hubby is desperate to feel her kick.


----------



## Miss Broody

Mrs.B. said:


> I start my maternity at 39 weeks, however I will have a couple weeks of holiday latched onto the beginning

Likewise i plan to work till close to the end too. I am hoping she may turn up a little early too.... which knowing my luck means she will be 2 weeks late!

I think i will work till 38 weeks and then take 1 weeks holiday and start mat leave at 39 weeks. 

i am only off work for 3 months in total though. 

Its going so fast now!! :happydance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

OMG!!!

just caught up on all the pages i missed, this thread moves so fast!!!

been getting lots of bargains on FACEBAY its part of facebook that gets set up around your area if your lucky, so am finding not having to travel far at all to get me bargains!!!

where is the time flying too!!!!!

24 weeks today this is crazy! :happydance:

i dont think any of my pregnancy's have gone this quickly!

Caleb is a very active baby, mostly kicking down on my "you know".

cant sneeze without peeing!!

its so pleasant being pregnant. Got midwife tomorrow have not seen her since 9 weeks that seems so long ago!

xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jocr - the kicks havent started waking me up yet but like you say - as soon as im awake one of the little tinkers gets disturbed and starts booting me! :)

Its so lush

I get quite alot of holidays as i work all the bank holidays so they get tagged onto my already ok annual leave amount. I'm gunna be taking 9 months maternity leave too starting from 36 weeks (the twins could even be here by then), then it'll be next financial year by the time i go back to work so i am thinking of tagging another 4-5 weeks onto the end of my maternity making it up to a full year off in total (but without the 3 months of no pay). 

When my consulatnt first told me i'd have to leave work at 28 weeks i thought i'd bso bored with potentially another 10 weeks to go after that but now i can't wait!! I just want to put my feet up and chill :)

What are everyone elses plans for maternity leave?

x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I was planning in teaching a week after the hols but after today I'm not so sure! I just couldn't get comfortable today & my whole tummy aches, especially when I stand up :(

Let's hope tomorrow is better... & that I get used to bobos getting heavier soon!! 

Xxx


----------



## lillichloe

I plan on working right untill I go into labor. We shall see I am self employed so have no benefits to help out. I do daycare from my home so as long as baby is healthy I plan to only take two weeks off. We shall see how that goes.


----------



## Lucky7s

I'm planning on working up until to 2 weeks before due date. Oct 6th.. so sometime mid to end of September.. I want to save most of my maternity leave with the baby after he's born.. hopefully will take 3-4 months off.. and come back with 2 days home 3 days at work.. just to ease into it. 
This is my plan!


----------



## Mrs Mc

I work in a school so finishing for the summer hols and then not going back. It works out well as even though i'll finish at end of jult when im 28 weeks, my mat leave wont officially start till beginning of sept :happydance: i'll be 35 weeks then and i can be induced at 36 weeks so no point in going back.
Fingers crossed my twinnies stay put til then as obviously pre term labour is a huge risk!


----------



## Mrs Mc

BabyBumpHope said:


> Jocr - the kicks havent started waking me up yet but like you say - as soon as im awake one of the little tinkers gets disturbed and starts booting me! :)
> 
> Its so lush
> 
> I get quite alot of holidays as i work all the bank holidays so they get tagged onto my already ok annual leave amount. I'm gunna be taking 9 months maternity leave too starting from 36 weeks (the twins could even be here by then), then it'll be next financial year by the time i go back to work so i am thinking of tagging another 4-5 weeks onto the end of my maternity making it up to a full year off in total (but without the 3 months of no pay).
> 
> When my consulatnt first told me i'd have to leave work at 28 weeks i thought i'd bso bored with potentially another 10 weeks to go after that but now i can't wait!! I just want to put my feet up and chill :)
> 
> What are everyone elses plans for maternity leave?
> 
> x

Why has consultant asked you to finish at 28 weeks? Mine hasnt mentioned my mat leave although has obviously said ours will def come before 38 weeks. As my previous post said i will be leaving at 28 weeks any way cos of school hols but just wondered what the actual reason was, if you dont mind?:flower:


----------



## Erised

I'm a house wife / mummy, so don't have to think about maternity leave. DH works for himself, so he'll get to stay home to help me out as well. I'm very lucky =)

Mrs Mc - If I remember correctly BabyBumpHope was told to leave at 28 weeks due to the nature of her work. I think it's quite physical, and there for increases the risks of pre-term labour if she were to keep it up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies can I get your opinions please..

I'm going to a wedding on 29th September (5 days before I am due)

I really want the Goats Cheese & Spinach Tartlet with Red Onion Marmalde.

Does the no goats cheese rule apply when your fully baked?? :haha:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

If its pasteurised I think it's ok anyway & aren't there 2 types of goats cheese, 1 that's allowed anyway as well? I'd go for it.

I had pink lamb & hollandaise sauce at a wedding last week that was so delicious I just had to have it. It's only an increased risk of food poisoning anyway so if it's a one off I wouldn't worry. But that's just me- I'm making a concious effort not to get uptight about all the 'what's allowed' stuff & just apply some common sense- otherwise I might go
Mad worrying about what I'm eating!

Xxx


----------



## Quartz

Mrs.B. said:


> Ladies can I get your opinions please..
> 
> I'm going to a wedding on 29th September (5 days before I am due)
> 
> I really want the Goats Cheese & Spinach Tartlet with Red Onion Marmalde.
> 
> Does the no goats cheese rule apply when your fully baked?? :haha:

Its making me hungry! 

If its in a tartlet surely it will be cooked which will make it alright - you could ask to make sure it was piping hot.

Anyway else finding the weather miserable - when is the rain going to stop


----------



## Erised

Goats Cheese Tarts are fine to eat during pregnancy, as it's been 'cooked' ;)
It's only the soft types of cheese you have to look out for

Eating Goats Cheese During Pregnancy - NHS Advice


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow! I didn't know this! I love goats cheese tarts and goats cheese bread, like a hot bread mmmm x


----------



## Quartz

What pram has everyone decided on? We had a silvercross 3D and Obaby Atlas for DD but the Obay Atlas broke on holiday last year after two years and the silvercross we accidentally threw away a piece of plastic that without means you can use it as a pram - also I found I could never fold it - fine when we never used the car for DD but not this time.

So I was thinking the Mamas and Papas sola but I keep wavering. OH does not really have a view and DD just keeps on saying it should be red (No idea why) and likes the mamas and papas sola red.

Secretly I would like a Stokke Xplory but we just dont have the money for it


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

We want a single that will expand to a double as we're hoping for another shortly after this one, so we're looking at the Babyjogger City select, and the P&T Promenade- which I love the look of online but can't find one in a shop :( Might have to take a trip up to London to find one. My parents are paying so, without going into bugaboo territory, we want the best we can get! :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I like the Silvercross surf in red :) x Just got to check if fits in my car! x


----------



## princess_1991

Hoping for an iCandy peach, just have to talk dh round :winkwink: he hasn't actually picked one he likes or had a look at any to be honest so at least I've made the effort :haha:


----------



## Quartz

I like Bugaboos too but just too expensive.

5-year-plan a lot of our friends who wanted a double went for a Phil and Teds and they all really liked them. As does the surf. They all start looking the same to me after awhile.


----------



## Lucky7s

Friends giving me her Bugaboo Chameleon! Love it.. I can't wait to get it in my hands..


----------



## lilosmom

Wow, a week of not being on the computer and I've spent the last half hour trying to catch up on everyone. Whew! Not even sure where to start. 

Mat leave: as a stay at home mommy this time I don't have to worry but I would add that my daughter was 3 weeks early and I had planned on working up to 38 weeks but ended work at 36 weeks after my doctor told me I looked terrible and that I should get some rest - 4 days later my baby was here!

Strollers: we just decided on the Valco Tri Mode Ex (I think that's the full name?) because I wanted a single that could hold 2 children if need be (my LO will be nearly 3 when baby is born and I like to get a good walk in so having her in a stroller lets me have a brisk walk without waiting for her). Stroller can be used for jogging and also has all-terrain capability as we live near mountains, biking paths etc. where it's not always paved and we may hit snow or the beach. The sun visor is huge, stroller accommodates right from newborn and has an attachment option for a toddler seat as well as buggy board so you could ultimately use it for up to 3 children. With the P&T I found that you loose the storage when the second seat is attached and knowing my LO her hands would be dragging on the ground picking up every rock along the way. Also the newborn seat will only recline when toddler is in front which I didn't like. Not a good option for us.

Still no further ahead on names. We had 2 picked out but I'm not sold on them anymore so we'll need to take another look. Love the names mentioned on here already, may have to add a few to our list.

I also haven't had much of the 2nd tri energy boost and after the doctor told us yesterday that an active fetus usually results in an active baby I'm hoping to get as much sleep in before baby arrives as I can. I feel this little one kick, flip, roll, stretch, you name it almost all the time. My daughter was so quiet in comparison. She's making up for it now though so two like this will have me running 24/7!

Okay, could go on and on as there was so much discussed while I was away but I'd better go get dinner ready and try to have a rest before hubby gets home. Hope you are all doing well and that your babies are treating you good.


----------



## AshleyLK

A little bit off topic here: but for those who have found out the gender of your baby, was the Chinese gender predictor correct? Mine was!


----------



## mrswichman

mine was lol


----------



## Lucky7s

AshleyLK said:


> A little bit off topic here: but for those who have found out the gender of your baby, was the Chinese gender predictor correct? Mine was!

Mine was! I did 5 different ones online and all said boy! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> A little bit off topic here: but for those who have found out the gender of your baby, was the Chinese gender predictor correct? Mine was!
> 
> Mine was! I did 5 different ones online and all said boy! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mine was x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

V day for me - yey!!! It's like another mile stone

X


----------



## Lisa40

Congrats... 1 more day for me :yipee:
xx


----------



## Indi84

AshleyLK said:


> A little bit off topic here: but for those who have found out the gender of your baby, was the Chinese gender predictor correct? Mine was!

Wrong for me :)


----------



## maisie78

Congrats on your v-day only 5 days until mine :happydance:

Chinese predictor didn't work for me, it said boy :)


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls!

Well in a few hours we'll be jetting off on our babymoon, were off to Majorca!!

Probably won't be able to get on while I'm away, 

Hope you all have a lovely week and congrats to all the V days while I'm gone!
Including myself who only has to wait until tomorrow :winkwink:

Another fab milestone together ladies :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

ooo... just realised im 24 weeks today to! Yay! 

I know this is a little TMI but is anyone else getting a bit sore 'down there' :blush: from having to go to the toilet so often? I know the toilet paper is pretty soft but the last few days its getting a little sore to wipe. I am considering getting some of them wet wipes to use?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

AshleyLK said:


> A little bit off topic here: but for those who have found out the gender of your baby, was the Chinese gender predictor correct? Mine was!

Mine was correct- boy! 

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

PG5K said:


> ooo... just realised im 24 weeks today to! Yay!
> 
> I know this is a little TMI but is anyone else getting a bit sore 'down there' :blush: from having to go to the toilet so often? I know the toilet paper is pretty soft but the last few days its getting a little sore to wipe. I am considering getting some of them wet wipes to use?

I had this issue early on & found that it was fine if I 'dabbed' rather than 'wiped' if you get what I mean!? Lol hth

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> ooo... just realised im 24 weeks today to! Yay!
> 
> I know this is a little TMI but is anyone else getting a bit sore 'down there' :blush: from having to go to the toilet so often? I know the toilet paper is pretty soft but the last few days its getting a little sore to wipe. I am considering getting some of them wet wipes to use?
> 
> I had this issue early on & found that it was fine if I 'dabbed' rather than 'wiped' if you get what I mean!? Lol hth
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

See I think I am strange as I don't pee any more than I used to :shrug: I did right at the beginning but didn't last long


----------



## PG5K

5_Year_Plan said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> ooo... just realised im 24 weeks today to! Yay!
> 
> I know this is a little TMI but is anyone else getting a bit sore 'down there' :blush: from having to go to the toilet so often? I know the toilet paper is pretty soft but the last few days its getting a little sore to wipe. I am considering getting some of them wet wipes to use?
> 
> I had this issue early on & found that it was fine if I 'dabbed' rather than 'wiped' if you get what I mean!? Lol hth
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Lol, I do know what you mean! :haha: 
Will have to try and be a bit more gentle.


----------



## lazybum09

having a 3d scan done tomorrow, can't wait to see my little man and see what he looks like in 3d x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww that'll be lush lazybum!! be sure to give us a pic!!

I've got my normal 24 week growth scan today. Really excited to see the twinnies again :)

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay happy V day to me :happydance:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0541.jpg


----------



## JayDee

Chinese gender thing was opposite for this one and my last - I "should" have a girl then a boy and I've got a boy and having a girl. At least it's consistently wrong I guess lol.

Jocr - I thought of something else job related. If you're not working you can have maternity allowance from 29 weeks - same amount as SMP about £135 a week but it's not taxable so you get to keep it all, and probably end up with a tax refund at the end of the year. I got a nice fat cheque back the day after bubba was born!

Happy V day to everyone who has got there, it seems to have gone so quick. Really need to start thinking of names.

Whoever said a couple of pages back about boy's names, we very nearly called our little boy Luke - because it couldn't get shortened and we liked it but in the end I decided it didn't sound nice with our local accent.
I also liked Leon but DH didn't and Hayden but not with our surname.

Girl's names... not a clue, better get thinking I guess!


----------



## PG5K

Does anyone else's baby still have quiet days when they dont kick so much? 
I have felt a couple of little kicks but my girl was so active yesterday that I dont know whether she has tired herself out.

It does worry me though and I just want her to kick away again :(

If someone can reassure me that I'm being silly to worry...


----------



## Erised

Happy V. Day to everyone that has reached it!! =D 

PG5K - I know I'm 4 weeks behind you so probably not much help, but I definitely have quiet days still. Do you have an anterior or posterior placenta? If anterior it's quite likely your girl is actually very active you're just not feeling it. 

I had my 20 week scan on Tuesday, and all is well with our little girl. The sonographer took about 15 minutes checking everything as once again my placenta is anterior and in the way so they couldn't see things properly *sigh*. Hate anterior placentas, I want to feel kicks to their full extend, see my bump move when I get kicked, see feet and limbs sticking out... feel more! At least I'm feeling more kicks than I did with my first pregnancy, and if all goes well this shouldn't be my last pregnancy, so I should stop my moaning. 

Anyways, the amniotic band has indeed gone fully so I've now got the official 'all clear' on that subject =D 
Got to see bugger all of the scan itself as the screen was turned away from me and even when she showed me things the screen was tilted too far up so I couldn't see anything when laying down. The pictures she gave us are terrible as well, so not much to show for the scan apart from the knowledge that everything is measuring as it should and all seems well. 

On a count down to our 3D scan now (between 8 and 10 weeks) so I can finally see our girly properly again.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy V day to everyone, it really is flying

I have days when i feel baby kick less and it worried me but then the day after he kicked loads

does anyone get a (almost seems constant) urge to wee and then when you go nothing happens, or just a trickle. I have had this for days and it is getting beyond funny now.

I have now officially had to stop sleeping on my tummy because he does not like it and just wriggles and squirms till i move again LOL.... still nice to feel him


----------



## JayDee

You're meant to be able to count 10 movements a day - as long as you're getting that I wouldn't worry too much, but do ring your midwife if you're concerned as sometimes your intuition is right. They can probably advise over the phone.

I didn't feel mine move for ages the other day, moved first thing but then not till early evening, so think she was just having a lazy day - been moving a lot the couple of days afterwards (and right now!).


----------



## AshleyLK

PG5K- I would say I have quieter days, and some really active days. I seem to get more activity if I eat something.

Erised- congrats on the band being gone! I don't know what it's like to have an anterior placenta,but it does sound frustrating!

AFM- I discovered my first stretch mark on my tummy :( I had random stretch marks from before from growing, but this one hit me blindsided I guess because I havent had any new stretch marks in a long time! Plus it scares me a little bit because I have only gained 7 pounds and I am already getting a mark. What will happen when baby is full term? I know it is a bit selfish to think about but I will have to live with them for the rest of my life.


----------



## Incubus

Heya ladies :flower:

I haven't posted in here for a long time!

The sonographer at my 12 week scan was correct and we are having a baby boy :happydance: He's growing perfectly everything is going fine with him, I feel him bouncing around quite a lot, especially when I'm eating :haha:

I never seem to be online any more I just want to sleep when I get home from work! Not really having a great time with pregnancy due to having to stand up for 10 hours a day at work, my back is agony all day and night. When I get home and sit on the couch I actually can't get up and have to be helped up by OH and its getting worse each day. Because of this I'm leaving work at 29 weeks, I get 4 weeks holiday starting 23rd July and then my maternity is starting 20th August at 33 weeks, I'm counting down the days. The heartburn I suffered from early on only got worse and was waking me up in the night so now I've got medication for that, its working great and I only have to have 1-2 rennies a day. 

We move house a week tomorrow so I'll be able to start shopping properly and get the nursery all sorted, only bought some clothes so far! But I have picked out my buggy!! 

Hope all you ladies and your bumps are well!

Edit: Bump a couple of weeks back, need a new piccy
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/896436da.jpg


----------



## Lucky7s

Sorry Incubus.. that sucks.. but your bump is really cute! Try to take it easy after moving!!! 

I have some days where little bugger is moving a lot.. and others he's really quiet.. 
so I totally understand PGK5.. It's very normal... 

I got up from the couch Tuesday and my Belly Button hurt a lot.. and it hurt for 2 days.. like it was sore. I think that was just my stomach growing. It's so weird!!!

Hope everyone is well!! My V-DAY is Saturday can't wait!! woo woo. .I'll be 24 weeks this weekend!!! Congrats for everyone hitting V-DAY!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Got to see our twinnies again today :) and all is well.

Our little girl is head down and estimated to weigh 1 lb 5 oz. Our little man is breech and 1 lb 6 oz. They kept opening their mouths - awwwwwww!!

They've said they are good weights for 24 weeks, and that they should double in weight within the next 4 weeks - meaning i could be carrying nearly 6 pounds of baby at 28 weeks! 

I find it hard to believe that i've only pt on 3 lbs myself since i became pregnant!! And nearly all of that is baby!

x


----------



## Lucky7s

BabyBumpHope said:


> Got to see our twinnies again today :) and all is well.
> 
> Our little girl is head down and estimated to weigh 1 lb 5 oz. Our little man is breech and 1 lb 6 oz. They kept opening their mouths - awwwwwww!!
> 
> They've said they are good weights for 24 weeks, and that they should double in weight within the next 4 weeks - meaning i could be carrying nearly 6 pounds of baby at 28 weeks!
> 
> I find it hard to believe that i've only pt on 3 lbs myself since i became pregnant!! And nearly all of that is baby!
> 
> x

Wow that's amazing, good for you! I've gained way more.. ha ha and only 1 baby! So cute you get to see them both!! love it..


----------



## Jocr

Quartz - We have brought the sola in purple x
I also liked the bugaboo but actually preferred the sola to push.


----------



## mellllly

Sorry I have been MIA lately, had our scan then it was our anniversary and then we went on holiday so now back and attempting to catch up with everything!!

TEAM BLUE HERE :blue: so I will have 2 boys with 13 months between them :)


----------



## Indi84

Congrats on team blue! :happydance:

How is everyone feeling? I've been so steady emotions wise but been a bit teary last few days, must be catching up with me! The baby has to share his room with a study (daddy works from home I.T at least once a week) and I've been getting all a bit upset with lack of space in my flat, we're having to give tons of our clothes/stuff away to make space to fit babies stuff in. Honestly not the worst situation at all, just getting upset over lack of loft and space and garden I guess :) Trying very hard to suck it up, I've had every other preg symptom am refusing to get hormonal with it!


----------



## Jocr

Starting to feel anxious about stuff but probably no suprise as under a bit of stress at the moment and I am a worrier and do get anxious.
Work offered a severence package which is a good thing really but its still stressful dealing with a lawyer boss and 17 page contract to sort etc and also it was decided that we will be moving at the end of July (same time I leave work as they want me gone early).
House is bigger with a massive garden which is fab and gives the baby lots more space to run around :happydance:
I have to keep reminding myself that both moving & leaving work are positive things its just dealing with it all until the end of July.
Shouldnt moan really but cant help feeling anxious. I have my bach rescue remedy in my bag and have been using that.
Got in a right worry as baby wasnt so wriggly and he made me wait a few hours to feel him move yesterday. 

Annyone else having trouble sleeping until a decent hour? Im waking up from about 4.30/5am and have to try to make myself go back to sleep so im knackered by the time the alarm goes off. Roll on August when I can have an afternoon nap in the day if I need one.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue:
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

The boys are catching up again!

Congrats on the recent gender reveals xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay Team Blue!! 

Baby Leo woke me up.. but then wouldn't let me get back to bed.. with all the kicking.. so I decided take a video of my belly.. you could see him kicking it was crazy! Sent to my in laws who live back East.. they loved it!

This Sunday is Fathers Day in the U.S. and I bought my DH some cute onesies of his favorite Footbal & Baseball teams from Philly. I can't wait for him to open them! They are so cute!! 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yay for team blue...... The boys can take over the girls, come on lol. It will be interesting ti see the end results come all the births. :winkwink:

Baby pip (he does not have a 'real' name yet) was wriggling away like crazy last night when i went to bed it made me laugh since it is such a weird yet magical feeling....... Was lovely


----------



## lazybum09

hope everyone is having a nice weekend and feeling ok x


----------



## JayDee

Hope everyone had a good father's day - for those of us who had it yesterday at least - I know some countries are different. Think the amount little Miss was kicking yesterday she was trying to say happy father's day too


----------



## Erised

Our fathers day was so-so. 
We don't celebrate it, and in fact this was the first time I 'bought' DH something. It really means that I bought 3 boxes of chocolates with clubcard vouchers for his birthday and I decided to give 1 of them yesterday. Had a lovely day, clearing out the junk room / office / soon to be nursery and finally putting the wardrobe up in our own bedroom (only took a year) but it all went downhill a bit at 5pm. Went for dinner to MILs as usual, and BIL was more annoying than normal so we had to bite our tongue and DH was rather pissed off with him by the time we went home (half an hour earlier than usual as I simply had had enough). Got home to a message of DHs best friend saying he's getting married which is of course brilliant and we're happy for him, but it's in 2 months time and he lives on the other side of the world from us now and there is simply no way we'll be able to get together the £2000 travel / hotel costs to go over in just 2 months. Kicked DH down even further knowing we'll have to miss his wedding =/ 

Apart from that, everything is well though! Miss our evenings together as the last 2 nights have been taken up by friends. Saturday night DH was out all night as he had to take a friend of ours and their baby to the hospital and yesterday was spend on the phone to friends asking for advice re: the wedding and talking to the soon to be groom. 

Little madam is kicking a lot today though, which is always mood lifting =D


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

My weekend was a busy one again & we were assessing the duke of Edinburgh awards for year 9 which meant spending 2 days with 95 boys & staying overnight in a bunkhouse!! On the upside we had pub lunches both days which were yummy!! I'm knackered now though!!

I gave dh a card which said "to my favourite geek on fathers day" and a t-shirt with papa smurf on the front which said "daddy cool!"- he was really chuffed & went to show everyone else then wore it all day!! He was so excited! :D lol

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

3 weeks until my 3D scan. Can't wait and hope that its clear enough. Keep thinking the my little girl is in fact a boy like I thought all along so can't wait to be reassured :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey ladies! I haven't been in here in quite a while, I accidentally unsubscribed and was wondering today why it was so quiet!!! :doh: But here I am now! and I thought I should mention that IT'S A BOY!!!! So we can add another :blue: to the tally!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

TFSGirl said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been in here in quite a while, I accidentally unsubscribed and was wondering today why it was so quiet!!! :doh: But here I am now! and I thought I should mention that IT'S A BOY!!!! So we can add another :blue: to the tally!!

Congrats, that makes us level pegging!

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> TFSGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I haven't been in here in quite a while, I accidentally unsubscribed and was wondering today why it was so quiet!!! :doh: But here I am now! and I thought I should mention that IT'S A BOY!!!! So we can add another :blue: to the tally!!
> 
> Congrats, that makes us level pegging!
> 
> :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
> :yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:Click to expand...

Level so far- but there are 5 yellows so there will be a winner in the end!!! Lol ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFSGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I haven't been in here in quite a while, I accidentally unsubscribed and was wondering today why it was so quiet!!! :doh: But here I am now! and I thought I should mention that IT'S A BOY!!!! So we can add another :blue: to the tally!!
> 
> Congrats, that makes us level pegging!
> 
> :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
> :yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Level so far- but there are 5 yellows so there will be a winner in the end!!! Lol ;)Click to expand...

Oh yes, I just meant for now, there are still people on the front page with no colour at all x


----------



## Lisa92881

I think I'm added to the total but I'm not on the front page, :blue: here!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

want to go and see the film what to expect when expecting.

do you think it will be full of pregnant women and nervous partners???

:haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

3outnumbered said:


> want to go and see the film what to expect when expecting.
> 
> do you think it will be full of pregnant women and nervous partners???
> 
> :haha:

I want to go see this too with OH, but it feels a bit cliche to go while pregnant. lol. x


----------



## JayDee

There's another one that's coming out in the next week or so called "Friends with kids" or something like that - maybe you could do them both back to back :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I saw this the other week, there did seem to be a lot of pregnant people in there lol, but most seemed to have come with friends, there was not many men there (i went with my mum and sister).
sadly it is not quite as funny as the trailer clip makes out, but still not a bad watch. 

Dawn





3outnumbered said:


> want to go and see the film what to expect when expecting.
> 
> do you think it will be full of pregnant women and nervous partners???
> 
> :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. 

i had a busy(ish) weekend and paid for it on sunday by being absoloutly shattered to the point that getting out of bed was hard. i have also noticed baby is not moving as much at all at the minute. Had a busy day at work yesterday so did not feel him, prodded and poked my tummy last night lol and no movement, i did feel him move briefly this morning but he is definetly less active.... do you think he is having a growth spurt which is why i was so tired over the weekend and feeling less movement now?, at what stage do you become concerned about not feeling movement?


----------



## JayDee

Dawn - I honestly don't know because mine doesn't stop wriggling, I don't have time to worry which is lovely. I do think though, that if I'd not really felt much for a day or so I'd ring the midwife for advice. Ok, they might send you to hospital so they can have a quick check but better to spend a couple of hours doing that than worry I say.
It's probably nothing to worry about, but personally I'd never forgive myself if it was something more serious and I didn't just pick up the phone for advice.


----------



## Jocr

Dawn - I agree why not call the midwife to let her know - it wont hurt. I was very stressed out over the weekend and pretty busy and it seems my baby doesnt wriggle about so much on days like that either. When im relaxed he moves about a lot more. Maybe you have been doing too much?

Anyone else feel thae tiredness creeping back in?:coffee::sleep: over the weekend I had a two hour nap each day and I think I could do with one now too.


----------



## Jocr

PS - need some new bras despo - anyone reccomend anywhere in the UK for maternity bras or feeding bras if they will last?


----------



## leia37

DawnLouise - they do say that movement tends to be more regular around 28 weeks. Thats not to say that if you are at all worried that you shouldnt go in and get checked out. So much better to be safe than sorry. They suggest that if you think movement is less, to have some juice and something sweet and lie down on your left side for awhile. That should wake baby up. It could just be chilling abit.

While we are on the subject I would like to tell you ladies my story - not to scare anyone just as precautionary tale and maybe to make you more aware - My second pregnancy was going very well, 33 weeks gone and no reason for any concern, I had seen the midwife the week before and all had sounded good. My OH was working away for a few days and I was left with my 15 month old and a house to pack because we were moving. So it was a busy few days for me. I know I felt the baby move on the tues when my OH left. After that I have no idea until very late Thurs night when I suddenly realised that I couldnt remember him moving for awhile. I waited until fri morning to go into hospital where I was told that sadly there was no heartbeat and our son was stillborn the next day. We had all the tests done and there was no reason found as to why this happened. 
I am retelling this to hopefully make you all more aware of your babies movements and if for some reason you are worried, please take that quick trip to the hosp to get it checked out - that is what they are there for. Like I said earlier after about 28 weeks baby's movements become more regular. There are a few ways of 'kick' counting. one way is to mark off a 10 hour period in a day. say 8am until 5pm. everytime you feel a session of movement tick that half hour. you should get 10 ticks within that time. The other way is to lay for a regular time everyday when you know baby is active and count 10 actual kicks or movements and mark how long it took to get these (eg 32mins). do this everyday and if you see a significant change in the amount of time it takes to get these movements then go and get checked out, (eg Day1 = 32mins, Day2 = 24mins, Day 3 = 36 mins, Day 4 = 1 hr 10 mins (significant change) ). 

I am not a medical professional but due to my history and having gone on to have healthy pregancies i have looked into this. They do say trust your instincts but mine seemed to have failed me that week until it was too late. It is a rare thing to happen but please be aware of your babies movements.

Hopefully I havent upset anyone and wishing you all healthy, enjoyable pregnancies. AFM - this pregnancy is going well and I am loving feeling my baby move more now :) xx


----------



## PG5K

Thats so sad Leia :( Ive got a chart from somewhere to start marking off kicks at 28 weeks onwards.

I've tried to call to book my antenatal appointments today and no-one is picking up! You can only call on a Tuesday between 10-12 to book and I tried phoning every 10-15 minutes in that time but no-one was there. I now need to wait another week before I can try again and I am concerned that all of the places are going to be gone.

I also had a dream last night that I woke up and my tummy was flat. I had a moment of panic and then realised that it was just a dream. I think I was a bit too much tired yesterday night so I always dream more when I am.


----------



## JayDee

Leia - thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Leia- if you had gone in earlier could they have done anything anyway?
So sad :(

AFM had my 24 week midwife appointment today- love hearing his little heart beat! :D
All was well, he's laying across me which might be why I'm having issues with aching after just 5 mins of standing :( 

Is anyone else having a similar issue? It's causing me trouble as, being a teacher, I spend my whole day on my feet rushing around & I have difficulty finding the time to sit down!

Xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

That's really scary Leia.. so sorry :(

I hope everyone is well.. I registered at Babies R Us Saturday it was quite nuts.. and I picked out our stroller yesterday. Went and looked at some so I can open them up and drive them around. I decided on the Britax B-ready.. pretty awesome and it's definitely more in my price range then the Bugaboo, or Uppababy. I love it, can't decide wether to buy it now on sale or register for it and see if anyone gets it for my baby shower. I'm thinking of a new crib now too.. considering the crib I chose was smaller and I would need to only buy their companies sheets that our $60 a piece. Forget that!!


----------



## Lucky7s

3outnumbered said:


> want to go and see the film what to expect when expecting.
> 
> do you think it will be full of pregnant women and nervous partners???
> 
> :haha:

I had to watch this at work.. I did not like it, and it was such generic pregnancy issues that it was ridiculous! 

I also watched Friends with Kids.. that one was much better, very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leia- wow, sorry to hear you went through that heartache :hugs: it touched a nerve for me. I am 24 weeks 2 days (so earlier than you) and have a 16 month old, and am packing to move and totally overdoing g things to sell the house. I've realized that I need to take it easy and slow down. Still feeling movements but just going to be more aware and watch for signs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leia37

5_Year_Plan - We have no way of knowing if we had gone in earlier whether the results would have been different. I believe that had I noticed reduced movement something could have been done as there was no medical reason for it. He was perfect x

Hopeful42nd - I dont believe that the packing and looking after DD had anything to do with it, just distracted me from noticing what was going on. I never dreamed anything like that could happen as my first pregnancy was so healthy. Always good to take it abit easier though x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for advice all, still not felt him, but just eaten and hubby is going to get me some coke to drink and rice pudding to eat just to see if that moves him. I think hubby thinks i am overreacting but i know i normally feel definate movements each day now, more so around this time. I am plus size though so i am wondering if this is affecting things, but i think i know its not...... Will see if the fizzy drink moves him and if not will phone the midwife for advice.


----------



## leia37

Dawnlouise - keep us posted, am thinking of you x


----------



## PG5K

Is he wiggling again DawnLouise? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hope your ok Dawnlouise:flower:


Yay! Its my v-day:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations on V Day Mrs MC,

as for my naughty little boy.... well he is not wiggling but he is okay. went to the hospital today to be checked over on maternity and after the longest 5 minutes of my life she finally found his heartbeat (a steady 137 - 152 beats per minute) which she said was fine. Seriously took her ages to find it, she tried everywhere and as you can imagine myself and hubby were so nervous especially since not feeling movements.
the midwife thinks he may be lying with his back to my front and his movements are directed inside at the moment, i have also been so busy she wondered if i had missed them..... but there is no denying he is stubborn (hates the doppler) and apparantly lazy (does not move much) lol, but above all he is fine. 
the midwife was lovely and said that they are more than happy to check the heartbeat to reassure us mum's to be because a less stressed mum equals a happier baby. 
I just have to realise he is a lazy munchkin, he has lots of room still and not panic horrendously if he does not move each time i poke him.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad he's ok Dawn xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Great news Dawn!


----------



## Mrs.B.

In my head I am really settled on our little girls name, just got to persuade hubby now


----------



## Dawnlouise30

What is the name MrsB? We are still struggling for boys names x x 






Mrs.B. said:


> In my head I am really settled on our little girls name, just got to persuade hubby now


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> What is the name MrsB? We are still struggling for boys names x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> In my head I am really settled on our little girls name, just got to persuade hubby nowClick to expand...

Elyssa Mae.
I always loved Ellie Mae. And then I found Alyssa which I liked, and then saw that it could be changed to Elyssa and shortened to Ellie! I just love it!


----------



## Lucky7s

Cute name Mrs. B!

Good news Dawn!.. I heard that they can be facing inside and kicking on the inside a lot. I got scared for a few days last week as well.. It can also be that your moving around a lot and don't notice when they do kick. Glad you got to go in and check.. 

Thank you for the tips on checking movement Leia!

V


----------



## maisie78

I'm so pleased to read that your little boy is doing well Dawn, you must be so relieved :flower:

MrsB I love your name choice, very pretty and cute. 

We have just about narrowed our choices down to 3 but then I made the mistake of telling my sister them the day before yesterday. I told her I really like Aimee Rose but she said Aimee is common.....COMMON! I was so offended but now I'm wondering if it is common. I still really like the name and think it's really pretty but I'm starting to have doubts :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love the name, very pretty indeed x x 




Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> What is the name MrsB? We are still struggling for boys names x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> In my head I am really settled on our little girls name, just got to persuade hubby now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elyssa Mae.
> I always loved Ellie Mae. And then I found Alyssa which I liked, and then saw that it could be changed to Elyssa and shortened to Ellie! I just love it!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you, just need hubby to like it too! :winkwink: working on it



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Love the name, very pretty indeed x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> What is the name MrsB? We are still struggling for boys names x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> In my head I am really settled on our little girls name, just got to persuade hubby now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elyssa Mae.
> I always loved Ellie Mae. And then I found Alyssa which I liked, and then saw that it could be changed to Elyssa and shortened to Ellie! I just love it!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## leia37

Dawnlouise - very glad that your cheeky monkey is fine :) xx


----------



## PG5K

So glad he's ok Dawn! :happydance: Must have felt like a very long 5 minutes waiting to find his heartbeat. 

I also think the name is very pretty Mrs B. I hope your husband likes it. 

Does anyone else keep waking up in the night sleeping on their back? I think because its painful lying on my side I turn over when I'm asleep but I do worry if its bad for the baby.


----------



## JayDee

Glad everything's ok Dawn, that 5 minutes would have scared the hell out of me!

Lovely name Mrs B - what names does your husband like if he's not keen on that one?


----------



## JayDee

Any I don't think Aimee is common at all Maisie. It might be more popular than some names but not "common".


----------



## maisie78

PG5K said:


> Does anyone else keep waking up in the night sleeping on their back? I think because its painful lying on my side I turn over when I'm asleep but I do worry if its bad for the baby.

I keep doing this. I'm normally a left side sleeper so hadn't been struggling but the last few nights I've been getting hip pain and sciatic pain so find I'm waking up on my back. I just hope I'm not doing little miss any harm :(


----------



## maisie78

JayDee said:


> Any I don't think Aimee is common at all Maisie. It might be more popular than some names but not "common".

Thanks JayDee. I'm really struggling with names. It just feels like such a weight of responsibility. If we get this wrong it could adversely affect her life right from the off. Maybe I'm over thinking it but I just don't want anyone to have anything negative to say about/to her. I have terrible self-esteem issues and really hate that she could end up like this. I want her to grow to be confident and I think the first step is giving her a perfect name.


----------



## Jocr

*Dawn* - thank goodness hes ok, i bet you were petrified waiting.
I have downloaded an app and I think ot was free for my iphone and its called the wriggle counter and basically you choose when to turn it on and you press a leaf around a flower head (which there are 10 of) each time baby moves and it collates and stores the info for you to look at so you can see how long it took to get 10 kicks/wriggles. :thumbup:



maisie78 said:


> I'm so pleased to read that your little boy is doing well Dawn, you must be so relieved :flower:
> 
> MrsB I love your name choice, very pretty and cute.
> 
> We have just about narrowed our choices down to 3 but then I made the mistake of telling my sister them the day before yesterday. I told her I really like Aimee Rose but she said Aimee is common.....COMMON! I was so offended but now I'm wondering if it is common. I still really like the name and think it's really pretty but I'm starting to have doubts :(

Aimee isnt common and TBH people should keep their opinions to themselves. So many people comment on choices of names it makes me a bit angry. They have had their turn quite often and should butt out grrrr
I think aimee is a nice girly name and you have what you want. x



PG5K said:


> So glad he's ok Dawn! :happydance: Must have felt like a very long 5 minutes waiting to find his heartbeat.
> 
> I also think the name is very pretty Mrs B. I hope your husband likes it.
> 
> Does anyone else keep waking up in the night sleeping on their back? I think because its painful lying on my side I turn over when I'm asleep but I do worry if its bad for the baby.

I keep waking up on my back but what i have learnt to do is have loads of pillows around me and so if I turn on to my back there is a pillow in the way so I can only lay flat on my bottom half and top half is more titlted.
I never used to sleep on my back but it is really hurting my hips and pelvis through the night on my side. 
Do your knees hurt through the night too as mine started hurting about a week ago? PS eating your breakfast bars again this week nom nom :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

maisie78 said:


> JayDee said:
> 
> 
> Any I don't think Aimee is common at all Maisie. It might be more popular than some names but not "common".
> 
> Thanks JayDee. I'm really struggling with names. It just feels like such a weight of responsibility. If we get this wrong it could adversely affect her life right from the off. Maybe I'm over thinking it but I just don't want anyone to have anything negative to say about/to her. I have terrible self-esteem issues and really hate that she could end up like this. I want her to grow to be confident and I think the first step is giving her a perfect name.Click to expand...

Sadly, you will always find someone with an opinion, and kids being kids, they will find a way to pick on any name if they feel so inclined.
I didn't really like my name when I was younger but I don't really know why, I guess cos it was one of these names that seemed less "trendy" at the time but has come back round again now (Jenny/Jennifer btw). I had a really weird surname too, no choice in that one!

With our son, we wrote a list that of about 25 names that we would both accept, then crossed off every single one for various reasons and had to start again!
We didn't tell anyone the name we'd chosen until he was born so no-one had the chance to give an opinion on whether they liked it or not. People still said "oh, you should call him X" or "please don't call him Y" - but luckily none of the Y's were on our list and we politely pointed out our son, our name. It can be hard though.....


----------



## JayDee

And Amy would be on my list of girlie names except I don't like names that end in "y" sound with our surname.


----------



## Mrs.B.

JayDee said:


> Glad everything's ok Dawn, that 5 minutes would have scared the hell out of me!
> 
> Lovely name Mrs B - what names does your husband like if he's not keen on that one?

He's only come up with one suggestion so far, thats Amylee. I don't like it :haha:

Its not that he doesn't like Elyssa but I he just says its alright, and turns his nose up a bit lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Aimee is a lovely name & won't be subject to bullying don't worry. I guess if you choose a traditional type name that has been around a while people might think of it as popular, but there are so many names about now a days that e en the popular ones aren't actually that popular! & there's lots of different spellings. Was it the name your sister didn't like or the spelling? 

We have chosen a traditional (and therefore fairly popular) name as our first choice atm, but aren't telling anyone for that exact reason!! We're telling people it's because we want to check it suits him before we name him & we want some thing to remain a surprise, but really it's because I don't want opinions! 

I find myself sleeping on my back, but don't worry too much because they didn't even used to know about it & babies survived fine, I just roll onto my side again. I am getting aching legs & was having spd pains but that has eased since the midwife suggested keeping knees together when sleeping & taking small steps.

Baby has been up so high today I couldn't bend at all- struggled to eat lunch off my lap or brush my teeth!! Doesn't bode well for when he gets bigger! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Had my 24 week check up! Heard baby Leo's heart beat.. I love that sound! Everythings good I told her about my hands being swollen and stiff in the morning and she said it's carpel tunnel.. and I should get hand splints to sleep in. UGH.. Don't feel like buying those.. but she said it will get worse thru the rest of the pregnancy. Fun for me! lol
Other then that I have to do the diabetes test in the next few weeks.. and pretty much drink a sugary drink, wait an hour and get blood drawn. Not fun. waiting an hour.. oh well got to do it!! 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lisa40

Did the midwife say why you had to do the glucose test Lucky? mine hasnt mentioned it at all? Just wondered if it should be routine or if they do it for a specific reason? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## PG5K

I'm not looking forward to the glucose test either. I'm scared of needles and feeling sick and I'll get both that day. :( 
I think I'm going to treat myself to a nice bacon butty afterwards which will be very welcome after a 14-15 hour fast. 

Spent today baking and decorating cupcakes for my sisters wedding on Saturday. Started at 7:30 and finally finished at 9 o'clock. My feet are killing but they look fab and I know she'll be chuffed with them :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey PG5K, when were you offered the test? I haven't been & had my 25 week appt today & she didn't mention it. Are there some reasons as to why some women are offered it & not others?

Thanks xx


----------



## lillichloe

Here they(glucose tests) are routine for all pregnancies and are usually done around 28 wks


----------



## lazybum09

no they aren't routine in the UK only if your bmi is over 30, if you have a family history or big babies before, not all women get the test, x


----------



## lazybum09

Lisa40 said:


> Hey PG5K, when were you offered the test? I haven't been & had my 25 week appt today & she didn't mention it. Are there some reasons as to why some women are offered it & not others?
> 
> Thanks xx


hey Lisa im from st helens where are you from


----------



## Lisa40

Ah right, I have a bmi of 20, no previous babies and no history of diabetes in the family so I guess that's why they haven't scheduled one for me. Thanks for the advice.
I'm just outside of Liverpool city centre so will be going to the womens hospital. Will you be in St Helens lazybum? x


----------



## Lucky7s

Lisa40 said:


> Did the midwife say why you had to do the glucose test Lucky? mine hasnt mentioned it at all? Just wondered if it should be routine or if they do it for a specific reason? :shrug:
> 
> xxx

the Doctor said it's common for 24-28 weeks to do this test. That's weird they don't do it in UK.. it really doesn't matter about BMI you can be skinny and still have gestational diabetes. Interesting.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Very true. My cousin had it and was a tiny waif of a thing. Another friend I know had it, and she's been overweight for a long time. It's effects everyone. Here it's standard at about 28 weeks. They do it to ensure health of both mother and baby and to avoid large babies as the case for c-section goes up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lazybum09 said:


> no they aren't routine in the UK only if your bmi is over 30, if you have a family history or big babies before, not all women get the test, x

Or if you show sugar in your urine x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. Baby's heartbeat was 123. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead. Blood pressure has risen a bit. Lol. But all is ok :) I have my GTT booked for 9th July, 4D scan on 10 July :) xx


----------



## JayDee

I think there are other signs that you might be at risk of GD, like midwife noticing your baby feels big or you displaying outward signs of diabetes (sp?) and if they spot those you get tested. It sounds like an unpleasant test to go through if you don't fall into a risk group.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad all went well, what did they say about you measuring 2 weeks ahead do they just think baby may be big?, or are they not bothered by measuring ahead at this stage?





Mrs.B. said:


> I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. Baby's heartbeat was 123. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead. Blood pressure has risen a bit. Lol. But all is ok :) I have my GTT booked for 9th July, 4D scan on 10 July :) xx


----------



## lazybum09

yes Lisa going to whiston , I've got the diabetes test on 6th July
not looking forward to the fasting x


----------



## PG5K

Lisa40 said:


> Hey PG5K, when were you offered the test? I haven't been & had my 25 week appt today & she didn't mention it. Are there some reasons as to why some women are offered it & not others?
> 
> Thanks xx

I think most people get offered it but I'm not sure. I had to go for an appointment at the hospital around 16 weeks because I have a family history of diabetes. :(


----------



## Erised

The GTT really isn't that bad ladies. It sounds a lot worse than it is. 
They try to book you in for as early in the morning as possible, so most of the fasting is done overnight. They'll ask you not to eat or have sugary drinks after 10pm the previous day, meaning you'll only miss out on your breakfast.

The taking of your blood is only a problem if you have a severe anxiety of needles, it's no different than any other blood test and is over in just a few minutes of sitting down in the chair. If I remember correctly it gets done twice, once before the drink and once an hour after (correct me if I'm wrong! It's been nearly 3 years).

The sugary drink honestly isn't that bad. You hear a lot of horror stories about it, but it isn't designed to make you throw up and the majority of people are absolutely fine with it. You get 5 minutes to drink a small cup of it (plastic disposable cup sized), personally I drank it all in one go so I was done within a minute. It's sweet, but not jaw aching so. Kind of like squash where you haven't put enough water in

In the hour wait you are allowed to leave the hospital, but they tend to recommend you stay in case you do take a funny turn do to the fasting and sugary drink. Take a book, DS, phone whatever really. It's only an hour, it goes quite quickly really. 

An hour after the drink you go back in again to have some more blood taken, and are usually offered something to eat or drink before heading off home. I did notice the nurses didn't keep a particularly good eye on time, and after about an hour and 20 minutes I went in myself to tell them it had been an hour. Could just be my hospital, but keep an eye on time and don't feel bad about going in and letting them know your time is up. 

If you fail the 1 hour test they may ask you to come back and do a 3 hour fasting test. I got the results over the phone about 3 days after. No experience of the 3 hour test as I passed my 1 hour test just fine, hopefully it will be the same this time around.


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies

I got to see my boy on a quick ultrasound this morning, hes looking good. I have been put on 75mg of asprin a day incase of pre eclampsia as I had slightly high blood pressure before getting pregnant and my age. Strange that this consultant wanted to do this but it had bypassed the midwife and a registra a few weeks ago that I saw.
Anyhoo - basically ended up seeing this consultant today as my mum decided to tell me that her, my sister, cousin and sunt all have Factor 5 Leiden (a clotting gene that can cause clots etc). Not impressed with my mum only just telling me. I was worried sick all weekend and midwife made apt with this consultant.
She has basically said we need to wait for my mum to be re tested to see if she actually has it or is just a 'carrier' of it before she tests me. If I do have it I think i will be monitored a bit more often and have to have blood thining injections for 6 weeks after the birth.
Im not thinking of me as such im thinking of my baby and possible implications that can occur with this gene. I have managed to calm down quite a bit since the weekend so will just need to wait for my mums test results next week and go from there really.
So because of poss gene and high BP and age she has prescribd me asprin.
Anyone else on low dose asprin?

Im really not keen on having drugs at the best of times and really dont like to idea of putting them in my body when it could afftect baby. Still im sure consultant knows what shes doing.
x


----------



## Erised

I'm on daily aspirin, have been for years not just for pregnancy. I've had several blood clots in my eye, which they haven't been able to explain so as a precaution I'm on daily aspirin. I'll admit I'm terrible at actually taking it, mostly as we only have the dissolving tablets in the house right now and I hate taking the time for them as I take my meds right before bed.

I've got another consultant appointment in a week to see if I need to go on anything stronger for this pregnancy, I doubt it though. 

Aspirin really isn't anything to worry about, in fact the low dose is often referred to as 'baby aspirin' as it's completely safe for the baby as well. Low doses of aspirin daily actually have a lot of benefits, and hardly any negatives attached to it. Don't worry about taking it =)


----------



## Quartz

Hello - hope everyone is well. Been on holiday for a week (final one before number 2) so just catching up with everything!

Have finally decided to definitely get the Sola and DD likes the red and green on so just need to order it now.

Had my consultant appt yesterday and all clear for a VBAC. The consultant was really nice (she was junior and happened to be the assistant surgeon for my c sec with DD) and said that the only difference for me would be from 4 cm dilated I would be hooked up to heart monitors for the baby and if there was any signs of distress they would get me into theatre straight away - but I can move around and use the birthing ball etc as if it was the first time. We also had a discussion about pethidine as well from her perspective which was interesting (she had it when giving birth 14 months ago) and she was good at explaining the pros and cons (apparently some dont like it as it makes the contraction come on stronger and it does not work for others) and epidurals as well. Also I wont have to be induced to the normal term +12 which is good as I dont like the idea of induction (although ask me again when I reach my due date and I may change my mind).

All in all a good appointment although it made me realise its not that far away. Booked in holiday and maternity leave as well today and only 10 weeks left of work!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Glad all went well, what did they say about you measuring 2 weeks ahead do they just think baby may be big?, or are they not bothered by measuring ahead at this stage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. Baby's heartbeat was 123. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead. Blood pressure has risen a bit. Lol. But all is ok :) I have my GTT booked for 9th July, 4D scan on 10 July :) xxClick to expand...

She didn't seem bothered, I guess at this stage it could change from appointment to appointment xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Ya the test is really no biggie.. sugary water drink.. wait an hour and Then blood drawn. The only that sucks is waiting an hour in the lab place. That can get boring, but my doc said bring magazines and/or a book should be fine!


----------



## JayDee

They tend not to worry about 2cm either way on measurements, any more than that and they take a bit more notice. I was always 2cm under last time and no-one was concerned except me, they said if I feel any further behind they'd do growth scans and stuff.
I was spot on at 20 weeks (didn't think they normally measured that early but I went to hospital to check on my spotting and they did) - might explain why I feel bigger.


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, just reading up on the posts and thought I'd share that I just got back from my glucose test this morning and although it's not terrible it was for sure not fun. It is standard here and I have no family history, lower BMI, my first baby was tiny but my doctor is now requesting all moms to be have a 2 hour test (not sure why). So after 10+ hours of fasting I had blood drawn, had to drink the sugary orange drink (it tastes like a really strong orange soda, made my eyes water but I'm not one to drink soda) within 5 minutes then wait one hour, have more bloods drawn, wait another hour and have final bloods drawn. I brought a book and if it weren't for the fact that it's been years since I've had 2 hours to myself to read a book I'd say it was bad but to be completely honest it was nice to have someone watch my LO while I sat and read a book, even if it meant having a few needles. They do allow you to use the washroom and walk around minimally but mostly want you to sit during the 2 hours to not burn off a lot of the sugar from what was explained to me. Good luck with all those who will be tested soon.


----------



## PG5K

I think mine is a 3 hour test as she said I could be there about 4 hours. Im not allowed to eat or drink (except a few sips of water) from 9pm at night and the test starts at 9am - 12. I think I'm going to find it most hard around 10am when I'm usually starving.

I'm going to take a book and an ipod as it says I'm not allowed to move around much. 

I need to get it done though as it could be important. 

My sisters wedding tomorrow! Very excited and a little nervous. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

JayDee said:


> They tend not to worry about 2cm either way on measurements, any more than that and they take a bit more notice. I was always 2cm under last time and no-one was concerned except me, they said if I feel any further behind they'd do growth scans and stuff.
> I was spot on at 20 weeks (didn't think they normally measured that early but I went to hospital to check on my spotting and they did) - might explain why I feel bigger.

I agree I am 2 ahead and not concerned weeks I've gone from being 1 behind to 2 ahead, I knew I'd grown loads inbetween x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm having the glucose test although haven't had an appointment through yet so chased it at my midwife appointment the other day- my mum has type ii controlled by diet so my first midwife said I needed the test, but this one was like "do you want the test?"
& I was like "well, shouldn't I have it because of
My mum?" & she said "don't ask me, it's up to you!!" I was like great thanks!!

So I went on the first ladies advice & got her to chase it for me- & I plan on dragging my mum along for company seeing as its her fault I have to go! Ha ha ha

Xxx


----------



## Jocr

Erised said:


> I'm on daily aspirin, have been for years not just for pregnancy. I've had several blood clots in my eye, which they haven't been able to explain so as a precaution I'm on daily aspirin. I'll admit I'm terrible at actually taking it, mostly as we only have the dissolving tablets in the house right now and I hate taking the time for them as I take my meds right before bed.
> 
> I've got another consultant appointment in a week to see if I need to go on anything stronger for this pregnancy, I doubt it though.
> 
> Aspirin really isn't anything to worry about, in fact the low dose is often referred to as 'baby aspirin' as it's completely safe for the baby as well. Low doses of aspirin daily actually have a lot of benefits, and hardly any negatives attached to it. Don't worry about taking it =)

Thanks for the reassurance :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: V day Today  :happydance: yay, been looking forward to today. 2nd tri is flying :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy V day Dawn :) x


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies!!

I'm back :haha:

No new update really except while I was on holiday my linea negra appeared :thumbup:

Kinda glad to be home, we can now start buying things :yipee: dh kept saying wait until after the holiday and it was really starting to fustrate me!

Got my midwife appointment (with my new midwife :winkwink:) on Tuesday as I couldn't get seen at 24 weeks

Also hoping to book our private gender/3D scan in the next 2 weeks, I'm absolutely dying to find out if it's a boy or girl! I'm really struggling to look at baby clothes etc with out getting frustrated at not knowing what colour to buy :dohh:
Also the whole name argument with dh is becoming Monotonous, he wants a name I don't like anymore but is unwilling to waver on it and same with me vice versa on the boys name :dohh:

Baby is wiggling away as I type :haha: never get bored of that feeling!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Welcome back princess. Hope you've had a lovely time away with DH. I bet you are so excited to start buying. Be sure to let us know which team you are on after your scan and share a piccy with us :)

X


----------



## Indi84

I went to a naming ceremony today, never been to one before, have any of you? It was a nice way to gather people for a non religious ceremony. I don't know if we're going to do one (def not getting baby christened, we're not religious at all) but is something to think about! 
My husband isn't keen because he doesn't like people feeling like they have to provide gifts or anything formal but we might do a welcome baby relaxed party/bbq type thing. 
Happy v day dawnlouise I had mine the other day, is great feeling! I still want him to stay in for another 11 weeks min though!


----------



## ladybug245

Happy V-Day Dawn!

Sounds like many have happy news. I've been MIA a while--trying to catch up. I've been having SEVERE insomnia recently...nothing helps. I've taken all the sleep hygiene measures recommended, natural stuff that is okay, and Tylenol PM. Phew. I'm exhausted. I haven't slept (quite literally--not even a catch a few hours here and there type thing) in several days. (Didn't mean to be a Debbie Downer today, just kind of my catch-up post).

Anyway, looking forward to catching up with you ladies!


----------



## JayDee

Naming ceremony - I've never been to one. My (quite a bit older) cousin had kind of a naming day party thing for her baby when I was a teenager that I went to. From what I remember of that they basically hired out the local village hall and put on a buffet and stuff and just used it as an excuse to get everyone together. I don't remember any formal ceremony, or lots of gifts (although I'm sure some people took them anyway) - just a good excuse to get everyone together.
I have to admit though, we didn't bother at all for DS, we're the same, not religious in the slightest, so it seemed a bit wrong to get him Christened and, well, we weren't really that bothered about getting all the family together. We figured we would see the people we wanted to see anyway without having to worry about hosting a big get together as well as looking after DS, who was quite a high maintenance baby if I'm honest. Didn't like being passed from person to person (which tends to happen at these things, people always want a cuddle don't they?) and liked to do his own thing, not what anyone else wanted him to do so would probably have screamed the place down all day, no fun for anyone.
That's not trying to put you off btw, just explaining what we did and why. I think it's a lovely idea to get everyone together, just not our families!

Happy v day to everyone who has made it since I last said it, this coming Friday for me :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Indi I had considered doing a naming ceremony for LO because I've never been christened and neither dh or I are religious at all, however dh is now saying if were Gunna make the effort to do that then he wants LO to be christened a catholic like him and I know Catholics have struck rules about catholic only godparents etc so I'm not sure how we'd do that but I definitely want some sort of do :blush:
The way I see it, especially in our situation, this may be our only baby and I'd like to be able to say I've done it all, it's not like we'd then have to fork out for a second christening/naming ceremony :shrug:


----------



## JayDee

Just had someone else, who doesn't really know me, say how small and neat my bump looks. I don't need you to comment either way, but reminded me I hadn't posted a bump picture for a while so here we go, 23 weeks.

p.s. it's taken in a hotel room, not my bedroom, I'm not that fancy!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00790.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JayDee

Princess - my SIL got her little girl Christened CoE and even they wanted all the godparents to be Christened. Luckily I think everyone they chose, DH and I included, had been so it wasn't a problem. My mum said it was more expected that you would get your child christened 30 years ago, otherwise she probably wouldn't have bothered with me and my brother.
If you don't mind me asking, are you thinking this might be your only child because you had IVF or because you've decided you only want one? I only ask because we said we'd only have one until DS was actually born, then we changed our minds almost instantly!


----------



## Jocr

sorry but what is V day?


----------



## TFSGirl

Viability. After 24 weeks, the fetus is considered viable outside the womb.


----------



## princess_1991

JayDee said:


> Princess - my SIL got her little girl Christened CoE and even they wanted all the godparents to be Christened. Luckily I think everyone they chose, DH and I included, had been so it wasn't a problem. My mum said it was more expected that you would get your child christened 30 years ago, otherwise she probably wouldn't have bothered with me and my brother.
> If you don't mind me asking, are you thinking this might be your only child because you had IVF or because you've decided you only want one? I only ask because we said we'd only have one until DS was actually born, then we changed our minds almost instantly!


Yeah it's more to do with the ivf, I always said when we were doing it that I'd never ever wanna do it again, it really was awful and probably the most emotional few months of my life! And after dealing with infertility for 3 years that's saying a lot lol

I dont know if I ever get that craving for another baby when this ones a bit older if that will change my mind about it (after all after childbirth loads of women say they wouldn't do it again but they do) it's definitely a wait and see thing!


----------



## JayDee

Aw, I can't imagine how IVF and infertility and all that feels. I feel incredible lucky that it took 3 months including my body adjusting to not being on the pill anymore with DS and first month this time.

I did however do the opposite of what you describe re: childbirth. Once I'd done it I realised it wasn't that bad and I could probably handle it again! Again I was very lucky there too and had a straightforward and relatively short labour. If this one turns out to take 3 days and ends up in an emergency section I'll be eating my words but at least I'm really not planning on doing it again all being well - 2 is enough for us!


----------



## Erised

Lovely bump picture JayDee =)

Christening / naming ceremony - umm. Well, we definitely won't be doing a naming ceremony, maybe a christening. We're still to get DD Christened, have been saying we need to do it for well over a year now. I'm not religious, DH is roman catholic and while not too actively religious he does feel our children should be christened. Problem would come in God parents and what not, as non of our friends or my family are religious and DHs family we wouldn't want to be God parents... so that could be a bit of a hiccup there. 

DH & I have always said we'd like 5 children of our own (before considering adoption), though we're now leaning towards 'keep having children as long as we can provide for them' rather than setting a limit. I was worried it wouldn't happen, as it took us 14 months to conceive DD, the first 12 where I didn't ovulate at all. Thankfully metformin helped me out massively. This time around it took 8 months and metformin again to help out. 

I'll admit that after giving birth I did say it wasn't worth it. I was in labour for 2 full days and nights, lost a hell of a lot of blood that took me weeks to recover from, ended up being cut and having baby literally pushed and pulled out of me (pushing my stomach while pulling her out)... it was horrendous. I'm trying my best to stay clear of a hospital birth this time, home birth with an understanding midwife rather than one who wants to go home for her breakfast is much more important! 

Btw, I'm actually looking forward to labour, fully believing this one will be completely different and can't exactly get much worse. Now DD has grown up she is sooooo worth those 2 days of hell


----------



## PG5K

I would quite like 2 children but my husband is completely decided that he only wants 1, so much that he said that when our baby gets to about 2 years old then he wants to have the snip. He was never sure he wanted a baby in the first place as he is 17 years older than me and he had a bad relationship with his brother growing up so I do understand. Now he is really looking forward to our baby so there is always the possibility he might change his mind. 

I have had a very busy weekend as it has been my little sisters wedding. I was so happy that everything went perfectly for her, though the last few days has completely wiped me out. This morning I got up for work and my hands and feet have swollen up and I ended up having 2 nosebleeds so tonight I am going to relax.


----------



## JayDee

Erised that does sounds horrendous and if that was my experience I quite possibly wouldn't be pregnant right now (although I probably would because, like you say, you do realise it's worth it in the end don't you?)
The worst thing I had was a midwife shouting at me to push harder and a cut to make sure he'd fit out as they thought I was going to tear but I was only at the hospital 2 hrs before I had a baby in my arms (and had only been having contractions for about 6 hours before that) so I really did have it quite easy, and I know that.
I hope you do have a better experience this time, but selfishly I also hope mine is similar to last time as I know I can handle that!


----------



## Lucky7s

Eggplant! woo woo

not religious.. but some sort of baby naming or party would be nice! 

I put on the "Belly Buds" I purchased on the belly last night.. played mozart on Pandora for about 30 minutes and he went nuts! He was kicking for 30 minutes afterwards.. it was insane. Now I know how to get him moving. I wonder if he liked it.. or wanted it to stop.. I may try it more so in the day I felt bad. lol
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Baby loves chocolate! All I can think of is 'I have to eat as much as I can now in case I can't have any after my GTT' Pahahaha!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I find chocolate gives me insane heartburn. Other than that I'd love to eat it.
As for Christening, we grew up roman catholic so it'd be Baptism for ours. We are not really practicing and things kinda got postponed with my son due to a small house and not being able to host the family here. If we do so we'll do both kids at once to save money and time. It's not cheap to donate(essentially pay) to the church and host a big gathering after party. We shall see how things go.


----------



## PG5K

I just booked all my antenatal classes for August time :happydance: Lots to learn...


----------



## princess_1991

There was no room on the nhs ones for me, I'm absolutely gutted! And tbf I don't want to spend £120+ for the private ones :dohh:


----------



## Indi84

I'm doing the private ones (NCT) had a lot of people say they made great mummy friends through them, so I do! Am thinking of moving areas though after he is born :dohh: so I might have to join something else! We really want a bigger house and can't afford to upgrade in this area, frustrating because all my friends live here, and my mum too. Stupid housing market, my hubby is on 40k and we still can't get a three bed!


----------



## PG5K

princess_1991 said:


> There was no room on the nhs ones for me, I'm absolutely gutted! And tbf I don't want to spend £120+ for the private ones :dohh:

Oh no, thats a shame :( I was really worried I wasnt going to get booked onto the NHS ones here because I couldnt seem to get through to book for the last couple of weeks.

I was thinking about doing the NCT ones but my DH thought it would be better to spend the money on other baby things. I have heard they are very good but I was quoted £160 for my area and thats a lot of pennies to spend. 
I'm going to join the mummy and baby groups when the baby is born so i can try and make friends with other parents in my area.

The only problem is most of them are in the day when I work :dohh: and i'll be back to work after 4 months. I dont know whether my DH will be brave enough to go along but I hope so.


----------



## Jocr

I have booked my one day course with the NHS - its now called parentcraft day and its on a saturday. I wanted to do the NCT course for the same reason od making friends who have babies the same kind of age but they used to be 4 or 5 classes over a few weeeks they now doing a whole weekend which I really cant be doing with and nor can DH with work being so busy.

I would like to have a baby naming ceremony as we wont be having a christening as not religious.

Boss is in today (was off last week) so am waiting for him to give me my signed copy of the severence/compramise agreement back. I saw him sign it but hes playing power games as usual and making me wait. I wont ask for it as thats what he wants.:growlmad: oh and hes just snapped at me now too. Oh I cant wait to leave here at the end of july.

Started packing at the w/e as we will be moving at the end of July too, so lots to do but seem to be a bit in limbo - would be great if I could leave work and move by the end of this month rather then July - I am miss imaptient:blush:
x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I put this in its own question but getting no response so wonder what you ladies think...

Seen a lot of posts about gender being told wrong. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this??

After gender couldn't be identified at 20 weeks and at 22 weeks it took 2 people to take a look, finally got told that 'it looks like a girl'

My scans have been far from great due to anterior placenta and high bmi and the lady just didn't sound sure

I've got a 4d scan booked in 2 weeks time to confirm, just wondering how likely it is that it can be incorrect at 20 weeks or in my case, 22 weeks. I know it can change from an early scan.

xxx


----------



## Lisa40

I'd say it's unlikely they were wrong. Afterall they check the heart chambers in detail & can see if even small things are wrong. I imagine a penis would be hard to miss unless they weren't really looking or baby was covering it up, in which case I'm sure they'd have said they couldn't see.
We were told girl at 18 weeks & the sonographer seemed fairly sure. The nhs sonographer was a little more vague but said she hadn't seen any bits that would suggest boy.
You can see each finger on a scan so I'd be fairly confident about the gender, especially at 22 weeks, a penis should be clearly visible by then.
Having said that I've still bought a fair amount of gender neutral stuff just in case haha!
xx


----------



## maisie78

I had my 25 wk mw appointment today. All is looking good. FH measuring a week behind at 24 wks but nothing to worry about. I hadn't booked antenatal classes at the hospital yet so mw said there are some in the health centre 5 mins from home. It's not until Sept so perhaps cutting it a bit fine but I'm happy being closer to home and will hopefully meet some local mummies there :thumbup:

MrsB like the new avatar, looking good :) To answer your question I think it's always possible that the gender could be wrong we just have to hope they got it right. I think if I had been told they 'thought' one gender or the other I wouldn't be shopping just yet, I'd want a bit more certainty than that.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Lisa and Maisie

I have got used to bump being a girl, I will be shocked if different, but there are so many stories! lol its confusing!! I thought bump was a boy. my sister still refers to 'him' as shes not convinced until the scan shows one way or the other clearly :rofl:

Thanks maisie, thats my 25 week bump :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Just think Mrs. B it will be a big surprise either way! lol.. keep your recipets in case you need to return anything pink! lol

I also scheduled a childbirth class in August.. it's 8 weeks long 1 night a week, I'm excited to meet other parents in my neighborhood make some friends, but also learn more about this child birthing process. I know 8 weeks is a lot but I'm excited!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've not heard anything about antinatal classes or anything of the like, is it different in the uk?? Should I hear things later on?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mrs B, we booked on ours at 20 weeks, classes are in august for us. If i were you i would contact your midwiife and find out how to book, i know friends of ours left it too late and could not get a class. Hope you can book on one soon xx






Mrs.B. said:


> I've not heard anything about antinatal classes or anything of the like, is it different in the uk?? Should I hear things later on?


----------



## leoniebabey

Hi ladies, hope your all well and the bumps are all coming along nicely! Sorry I've not been on in ages! Don't have any internet atm just ny phone and it takes too long to load :( just thought I'd pop on with a quick update. As most of you know my LO has a problem with his lung, I has another scan yesterday, they said that this was a critical scan in terms of seeing how it's progressed but good news he's still doing just fine in there. The ccam of the lung is still there but is just the same as before, the heart is still slightly out but is working well, the only change is that there is some fluid around there but other than that he's doing well and there still really positive that he'll be ok, she did say however that most of the time they do have the affected bit of lung removed but I'll meet the specialist in about 2 weeks time to talk more about that. Oh and he still looks like a he! Lol! 
Will try and pop on and update a bit more or should hopefully haveinternet soon so I can join back in the fun :) will add a bump pic and the scan poc from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







Sunderland-20120622-02544.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20120626-02558.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PG5K

Mrs B - our sonographer thought it looked like a girl but I'm so nervous that on Friday when I have my next scan they will say she's a boy. I never minded one way or the other but for the last 6 weeks she has been Alice. I would cry if its a boy as I would feel like my baby girl has gone.

I think its reasonably uncommon but I remember Abby Clancey (model) was told she was having a boy and it turned out to be a girl.


----------



## PG5K

Really glad to hear they are being positive Leonie :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

liking the baby bumps ladies.

heres mine, not good pic, 26weeks. 

to much walking gives u a stitch when your not pregnant walking 10 mins to the shops when pregnant my life the stitch!!! ouch.

nothing much to report here, everything is going along swimmingly, just waiting for the third triamester to start and go quickly.

xx
 



Attached Files:







26weeks.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JayDee

Re: gender I think it depends how good a view they get. They've been pretty positive on both of mine they were right (actually wrote 99% into the machine for thier own records and they never say higher than that).
I don't kno anyone personally that has been told only to be presented with the opposite at the end of their labour!

Antenatal classes, I got a leaflet at my booking appointment. Not going to bother second time round though, the process hasn't changed and I didn't find them that useful if I'm honest. We ended up going to NCT as well which was better but haven't really kept in touch with the people (we all live too far away from each other) so, again, not bothering this time.


----------



## Mrs.B.

This is why I was thinking about it, because the view on my scans were so bad taht we needed extra scans to try get better pics of organs then the said 'think' its a girl. Only 2 weeks until we hopefully know for sure what our bump is hehe


----------



## Mrs.B.

Eeeek double digits ... 99 days to go :) xx


----------



## Lisa40

Me too mrsB :yipee:

xx


----------



## Lucky7s

I'll be 100 days to go tomorrow! 

Leoniebaby - good to hear from ya, I'm glad your seeing a specialist and that they feel so positive about him being ok! 


i have a bump pic I took last week..

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/24w5D.jpg


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Just brought 5 bin bags full of boys clothes from newborn to 2 years, all of a friend, massive bargain of 32 tops, 15 jumpers, 12 pjamas, 8 baby gros, 15 vests, 20 pairs of trousers, 8 newborn outfits, 5 coats, 1 blanket, some hats..... Alll 'next' brand and all in fab condition, all for £80. So glad our friend has had two boys  i swear we won't need to buy clothes till he is about 2 and a half :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

That's great Dawn!! My sister had a girl October just gone so I've hot a lot through her :) it all helps xx


----------



## ladybug245

Double digits will seem sooooo crazy. I stayed up all night the other night when I couldn't sleep reading up on our city's birth centers and trying to choose. It seems so far and yet so close at the same time!


----------



## Lisa40

It's nice that you get a choice ladybug. There's only 1 hospital close to me but luckily it's a good one :thumbup: x


----------



## JayDee

ladybug245 said:


> It seems so far and yet so close at the same time!

I know what you mean - I realised last week that I had to formally tell work when I wanted to start mat leave by the end of this week, which I did yesterday.
October still feels like a long way off, maybe because I was expecting summer before it and that is still hiding lol


----------



## Jaymes

Seriously! I'll trade the hidden summer weather. I got this weather alert at 3 am...

TWC SVR New:
Heat Advisory #74441 for Maury County, TN until Jul 01 07:00 PM CDT.

*More details at https://4in.fo/gtKYmw

Arg! We never got spring this year! Supposed to be 102 F today and 108 F for the next two days after that...
That's 38.888889 and 42.222223 in C!


----------



## Lisa40

Omg that is some seriously hot weather, I walked for 15 mins in 27c before and felt faint & sick!! How are you coping?? :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

My Fruit hasn't changed!! I feel cheated


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Omg that's crazy hot!! I'm hot enough here thanks! Baby hasn't stopped wriggling all day it's been very distracting! Guess he doesn't like the heat? What are your bubas all up to? Sleepy or wriggly or normal?

Xxx


----------



## maisie78

My girl has been really active the last few days but has been pretty quiet today. I don't think she likes the heat, much like her mummy :( 

MrsB I think we are aubergines until 27/28 weeks now. I think they only change every 3 weeks from now on. I feel robbed too!


----------



## maisie78

Jaymes said:


> Seriously! I'll trade the hidden summer weather. I got this weather alert at 3 am...
> 
> TWC SVR New:
> Heat Advisory #74441 for Maury County, TN until Jul 01 07:00 PM CDT.
> 
> *More details at https://4in.fo/gtKYmw
> 
> Arg! We never got spring this year! Supposed to be 102 F today and 108 F for the next two days after that...
> That's 38.888889 and 42.222223 in C!

That is crazy hot! I'm struggling with 26C here although it's more the humidity that's so draining. I would be hugging an AC machine permanently if I lived where you do!


----------



## Lucky7s

same Eggplant? boringggggg

100 days to go!! woo woo


----------



## Miss Broody

OMG it is getting very real now!!! Look at all our tickers - its a little scary!!!

I still havent started the nursery, how are you ladies all doing with getting prepared? That said i swear the little lady has more clothese than me as i have brought clothes for new born, 0-3, 3-6 and 6-9 already!! 

Mrs B i did that eat chocolate before the GTT thing when i had mine at 24 weeks, all baby wants is chocolate!! But i passed fine!  x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

If you click on your ticker and go to the bump.com site it goes to your 'profile' page and shows you your updated fruit / veg for your pregnancy week - for example i am a cauliflower on there site but not on here, maybe its a glitch in their system x x 




Mrs.B. said:


> My Fruit hasn't changed!! I feel cheated


----------



## Indi84

I can't believe the time is flying! I always feel like it's going sooo slowly then suddenly I'm 25 weeks! Was only yesterday I was thrilled to be 20! I only have three more weeks at work :happydance: Not quite sure what I'm going to do with all my maternity leave though? :shrug: Thinking about making a scrap book of my wedding/honeymoon and starting a proper photo album to show the baby (we keep all our pics on PC and print out and frame our favs) but I love going to my mums and seeing me and my sisters grow up in proper albums. Would like to do that for Finn, though as a boy he might have no interest!


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies 
Loving the bump photos, looking good. :thumbup:
My baby boy is wriggling well lately, he's been at it for an hour whilst I've been sitting here at home. 

Had a terrible scare on weds after work, basically got mad white flashing in my eyes and couldnt see very well. Knew this wasn't a good sign so went to labour ward and my blood pressure was 190/103!! The machine was beeping the midwife panicked and got a dr as she couldn't find baby's heart beat with the pads she was using (i was terrified, absolutely fell apart) so made the dr get an ultrasound machine to see baby. Thank goodness he found his heart rate as normal, checked blood flow through cord etc all ok. 
They kept me in for the evening and did blood tests and monitored myBP. Basically they think it's probably stress with moving and job and the crap my mum brought up the ther week. I need to take it easy so have been off the past two days and I'm on a weeks leave next week. 
Also they found I'm slightly anaemic so extra iron tablets to take even though my pregnancy my preg any multi vits has it. 
Checked at Hosp again yesterday am and all ok just a bit high bp. Need to keep a look out for headaches or more flashing lights or swelling in hands or feet. Asked if I could have this midwife I saw at the hospital as my midwife for normal appointments and they agreed which is great as I have a lot more faith in her then the one I've had. 
X:hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had my 25 week appointment (few days early lol) but all is well. Measuring right on target, heartbeat healthy, got MATB1 form..... All is good.
We have also agreed on a name for our little man..... Isaac James


----------



## Hopeful42nd

High blood pressure sounds scary. I went for my appt yesterday morning and mine is apparently perfect, whatever that is. She was kinda shocked. As for baby I'm measuring right on track, super healthy heartrate, and loads of movement. Doc said I look great and idnt too concerned about my lack of weight gain. I've only gained a total of 4 1/5-5 lbs so far. She said if I don't start gaining by third then we gotta look at working on it, lol. Anyone else having this issue? This is so opposite from my last pregnancy!


----------



## lillichloe

I've only gained 4 1/2 lbs back of the 13 I lost in first tri. My doc hasn't mentioned it at all. But I am a bigger girl so I shouldn't gain alot anyway


----------



## Mrs.B.

I havent been weighed since the begining, however I think I've put on about a stone. But I haven't put weight on anywhere except bump so I dunno what they'll say if they weigh me

Todays photo

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0007.jpg


----------



## Lucky7s

Cute bump Mrs. B!

Jocr - Scary.. you must relax, put your feet up and try not to stress! 

Dawnlouise - I keep checking bump site too.. i'm cauliflower but eggplant on ticker.. total glitch.. so weird. Don't get it. lol

i'm very behind on nursery.. for now just cleaning and organizing garage so I can fit more things in garage to make room in babies room. This weekend will do a little more.. then hoping next weekend or after that my DH will start painting! woo hoo!!

Baby shower invites went out.. that's exciting :) can't wait!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just looked, the measurements don't change even though the fruit does so they probably just chose one and stuck with it x


----------



## babers

I haven't been on this thread in a while, but my due date has changed to october 7th and I am having a girl.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

cute bump Mrs B - so far i have not been weighed since my booking appointment, but i think i have gained about a stone too  

was just discussing with DH that we need to start considering sorting the nursery (ie painting) but we have MIL staying mid - late august so need to keep the double bed for her in there till then. We hae assembled most of the nursery furniture (wardrobe, dresser and drawers) so will work around that when decorating. we have chosen the canvas prints we want but DH needs to order them. we have his bedding for his cot.... i can't wait till its all done, but fear it won't all be done till september(ish)


----------



## PG5K

Jocr - so glad you're ok, that sounds so scary :hugs: You need to try and relax but it does sound like you've been having a lot of stress the last month. It's good you've got a midwife you now trust. 

I went for a scan yesterday. They said she still looks like a little girl, my placenta has moved so its no longer low lying and she is measuring perfect. You could see her eyes open, her mouth and nose.
Everyone keeps saying she has her granddads big nose! I really hope not :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hope everyone is ok :)

Thought i'd add my recent twin bump pic for you all. I find it hard to believe i've only put on 4 pounds since i fell pregnant - and that is all baby! I've actually lost weight from my bum and thighs (not that i had much to lose in the first place). Some people can't believe im carrying two babies and am 26 weeks. Saying that, my fundal height is measuring 32cm rather than 26cm!! My womb is right underneath my ribs now so when the babies kick its sometimes REALLY uncomfortable. The only way i can grow now is outward - my god, i'm gunna end up MASSIVE!!

Oh - i had a 4D scan the other day too - check out the little pics in my avatar :)

It was amazing to see the babies pulling lots of faces at us - the little girl even put her 2 fingers up at us at one point! Little madam! haha

Got it all on DVD to cherish forever :)



x
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Mc

Your bump is a similar size to mine babybumphope. Although ive def put on more than 4lbs!! Mostly in past couple of weeks.
Your 4d scans look amazing.
X:flower:


----------



## lillichloe

My cousin is throwing a baby shower for me!! I wanted more of a fun coed party than a stuffy womens only shower she told me the theme today. Krystal is Pregger Babby Kegger. Its going to be a big evening BBQ with all our friends and family. I am so excited :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds like a fun party, except for the fact you'll be surrounded by drunk people, lol


----------



## maisie78

Jocr I'm so glad you're ok, that sounds like it was so scary :nope:

Lilliechloe your party sounds like fun. Have a good time x

Babers nice to see you back. How are you doing?

I had my 25 week mw appointment this week. Everything is going really well. I am measuring 24 weeks rather than 25 but I'm not worried as I know its not exact at this stage. I'm just glad that I'm not measuring ahead because as a bigger woman this is a possibility. I've still only gained 3.5lbs of the 21lbs I've lost so really happy with that. Baby has a lovely strong hb of 150bpm :)

Hope you have all have a good week :flower:


----------



## maisie78

Oh and WOOHOO only 100 days to go :yipee::yipee:


----------



## lillichloe

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sounds like a fun party, except for the fact you'll be surrounded by drunk people, lol

I don't think anyone will get drunk. It is going to be families Moms and Dads with their kids. But my family/friends do like beer. And a keg is a lot cheaper for 70 people than buying cases.Even though I am not footing the bill less$ the better. And everyone still has their beer or wine with dinner anyways so I don't see why it should be any different at a BBQ for the baby. Plus the men will look forward to going insead of dreading a baby shower lol. I think its going to be great I am sure there are going to be a few people in our family that will think its tacky. This party is really just an excuse to get everyone together so I am looking forward to everyone enjoying themselves and celebrateing the impending arrival of our new addition.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

maisie78 said:


> Oh and WOOHOO only 100 days to go :yipee::yipee:

Yey :)

X


----------



## Indi84

I think it sound great fun lillichloe!! Just the kind of thing I would want, people drinking doesn't bother me in the slightest, plus at a baby shower type thing it'll be so relaxed! Just the kinda thing I'd like!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It sounds fun, I just know my and DH's family, itd become ppl drinking too much :) usually always does. I've just never heard of a welcome baby kegger before. It's so creative. Agreed the men will actually be okay with going, if it works for your fam then it's perfect. I was just trying to be silly not insult you, hope you know that :)


----------



## lillichloe

I didn't feel insulted


----------



## 3outnumbered

my back is hurting in the same place as it did with the last two pregnancies, and its where i pushed from....labour is not sounding any nicer...and its getting closer 13 weeks to go.

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Day 2 of real achy thighs at the back :(

Anyone else had this or know what it can be?


----------



## PG5K

I completely feel for all the ladies with aches, my back and hips are still killing me especially at night.
I've been trying to sleep on my side but I can only manage half of the night like it and then its too painful.

My baby is really going crazy recently with kicking which is both lovely and a tad uncomfortable :)

I did make myself ill yesterday because we went out to the zoo, then stopped off at a car show on the way home. By the time I got in I wasn't feeling too good but my dh needed some help with some doors - so I helped with them until I felt really sick and could hardly stand :( 
I think I try too hard not to let my pregnancy affect what I usually do and keep telling everyone I'm fine even when I'm not.

I feel guilty because I keep getting told about so and so who did this and that whilst pregnant so I feel bad saying I'm tired because people look at me like I'm making excuses. Does anyone else feel like this to? :(

Sorry for the rant! I'm generally feeling pretty good and have a lovely husband :)


----------



## JayDee

Been for my follow up scan with the consultant today, not sure why given she gave us the all clear last time, anyway still all fine. Baby is measuring pretty much spot on for dates on 50%ile line. Still laying head down, she'd better not change her mind and go breech later on! Placenta is def not low lying now either so we're all good.

My legs ache in my sleep MrsB, I think it's just one of the joys of pregnancy, probably down to change in weight distribution/centre of gravity in the body.


----------



## Indi84

I'm permanently aching! Hips and legs, and getting bad swollen feet and ankles at the moment. Saw a midwife about it and she didn't seem worried it was pre-eclampsia but I'm going to get monitored from this week, my ankles are HUGE!! Had to take my wedding ring off because of swollen fingers, gutted :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think your right about the change in centre of gravity. I've had hip pain since 13 weeks but this is totally different. Like a pulled muscle


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I've felt achey the last few days- in my right hip & my legs & I think my legs are slightly swollen so that's why. I changed my rings for bigger ones in the heat last week but now it's cooler & they're spinning around so might swap back again!!

I used to try to sleep on my left but give my self 10 mins or so on my back or right but last night I could no longer sleep in my back as it was so uncomfortable & every time I rolled to my right baby kicked & kicked until I turned over again! Look who's taking charge before he's even left the womb!!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Erised

I keep getting a sore back and an odd pain low left front right above the pelvic line. It's not nice and stops me from walking properly (I blame it on her laying too low down at those times). Apart from that I've got the occasional sore hip / back and that's it. 

I'm sleeping well still, both on my sides as well as back. I'm not worried about sleeping on my back, it's more a worry for the mother as the weight of the placenta can push on some veins but you'd notice sore / dead legs before anything else. I spend most of the time on my left side though. Still managing to turn around fine too, not looking forward to the 'too big to roll over' problems I'll have in a few weeks.

I can still put on my shoes, pick up things from the floor etc. No swollen feet, legs or fingers. In fact, I had to take 1 of my thumb rings off today as it kept falling off.


----------



## maisie78

I keep getting pain in my right hip at night time especially. When I have to get up in the night for the bathroom (up about 3 times a night usually) I find sometimes I can barely walk like I have a trapped nerve. I'm also just starting to find it difficult to roll over in bed. I think it's the price I'm paying for starting out heavier than I should have been :(

Baby is being really active the last couple of days and especially today. She's kicking really hard and very regularly today. It's nice but also a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please can anyone spare a thought for my good friend. She been back and forth this week to hospital bleeding at 32 weeks. They are saying she and baby are ok and she has to put up with it until birth, but they're keeping her in to be monitored xx


----------



## Lucky7s

will do Mrs. B.. sending Positive thoughts her way :) 

I think I over did it this weekend..cleaned out closet in babies room and put up Baby Leos' hanging closet.. I was bending over a bunch and caring things.. and walking back and forth to our garage. Then my F-I-L was in town Sunday and went walking to lunch. I also feel bad for complaining that I'm tired or hungry , or have a headache.. and now realize I can't do things the way I used to and have slowed down tremendously. It's just really hard for my personality. I feel like I over heated yesterday and I had a constant headache, have it this morning as well...I hope it goes away completely. Just feel tired and un-motivated.. can't concentrate on work. :( boooooo

well at least I got his closet ready.. makes me feel like I accomplished something. lol

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/LeoCloset.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love that! I got a cupboard that could do with one of those! x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

One of those hanging things or someone to sort it?? Lol if it's the second then I could do with one too!! Lol ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

PG5K- don't feel guilty. Why do ppl say such things? Anyways I overdo it too. I just don't know how to sit and relax until my body forces me to. My hubby has been stepping up a bit and telling me to 'leave it and relax'. It's so hard cause I hate leaving things till later, but I know he's right. It's not going anywhere, it'll wait for me.
I was so in pain and exhausted for two days. We sold our house and I didn't stop for 2.5 weeks solid getting it in shape, packing and storing, cleaning and staging, leaving the house with dog, baby and cooler for showings then home inspection. It caught up with me. Yesterday was the first day I felt somewhat normal, awake and not in crazy pain eith everything I tried to do. The pressure of a super clean house is off, so it's a tad messy but I am happier and healthier :) now to find a new place, ugh pressure is on


----------



## Lucky7s

ha ha i know.. it was a lot of work.. and I'm paying for it I think.

I just had a break down at work.. totally crying. I think it's hot flashes.. but it's making me cry and I can't control the feeling. anyone else?

I had to lie on my couch in my office with a cold towel on my head. Feel like crap.


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies 
Just caught up on the thread, haven't had the iPad to play with past few days.
Re crying I have cried quite a bit the past week and on Friday poor hubby got it all with me being jealous about his work partner and a lady he is working for the past few weeks (he's a builder). He's had mention'itus Molly this Molly that! I know he's not up to anything but my hormones have been bonkers this past week since the hospital scare. 
Aches have been mainly in my hips through the night and fell tight when I walk. 

Been busy looking at and choosing wallpaper etc for the new house, can't wait to move in and get all sorted and hubby to get on with the nursery. 
I'm on leave this week and planned to pack but I'm just gunna take it easy. Mum coming over Friday to help with that so will wait. 
As I've been off I have been able to have a nap in the afternoons, sometimes it's been for 2 hours:sleep: when I go back to work next week it will be hard not to fall asleep at my desk. 

Your right we need to realise we just can't do quite as much as before our lovely bumps arrived. Don't feel guilty or lazy our bodies are doing a lot making our babies so no wonder we are tired or don't have much energy. I go through most of the day feeling lethargic with a couple of hours of energy where I blitz. 

Had three lots of people round to look at the house with the landlord, could have done without that when we have boxes everywhere but it has to be done.

Baby kicking well which is fabulous and I love it :happydance:

Wondering when summer is going to turn Jo here in the uk??? Need to get garden sorted ready to move plants etc. 

Mrs - I hope your friend is ok I bet she's worried sick but at least she is in the best place to keep an eye on her. :thumbup:

Hope you all have a good day. :hugs: x


----------



## JayDee

Hope your friend is ok MrsB - it's scary when things don't go as we expect them too. At least she is being monitored and they can take the actions they need to keep mum and baby as safe as possible :hugs:

Maisie - the rolling over in bed thing, I don't think it's anything to do with pre pregnancy weight being too high as I'm finding it awkward at times too, and my pre pregnancy bmi was 19 - lower end of normal range. I'm sure it's more to do with the weight being on a part of you that your muscles don't necessarily expect.

There was a thing on the radio the other day about parenting and the person said something like "choosing to be a parent is making the decision to carry your heart outside your body for the rest of your life" - that nearly made me cry whilst driving on the motorway! Other than that I think I've been ok - for now....


----------



## Miss Broody

Insomnia - again........... fantastic!!! Second night in a row!!!

Not sure if its baby or stress from work, guessing a combination of both. Yesterday i just got up and worked but last night i deliberately left my laptop at work thinking it might help me sleep better if it wasnt here..... has it hell!! I am now up at 2am stressing about work AND stressing that i cant even get on with the stuff i am stressed about because i have no computer - grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

My hips/back etc are bad, its horrid! Plus my hormones appear to have just kicked in and suddenly i am moody and emotional!! Great!!! Probably the getting 3 hours a night is not helping this at all!!!

Is anyone else reallhy struggling with sleeping? I am really worried this is a sign to come for third tri!! It is something i suffered with in first tri as well, so perhaps i am just more prone to it... :-(

Mrs B, have everything crossed for your friend. xx


----------



## Erised

I was fine with sleep up until yesterday night. The last 2 nights I've not been able to get too comfortable, am incredibly hot, lay awake a lot of the night and when I do sleep I have very vivid dreams which usually include fighting or arguing. It doesn't help.


----------



## Indi84

I haven't slept well since about four weeks pregnant, I thought this was normal!! I guess I had around 17 weeks of vomiting all night, then I swapped that for heartburn, sore hips, getting up to wee all night, I didn't know everyone else was peacefully sleeping till now!! 
Hope your friend is ok MrsB.
I had my 25 week midwife app today, got to hear the heartbeat again :cloud9: which I love. I keep swelling up (hands and feet) but was checked for pre-eclampsia and nothing is showing up.


----------



## 3outnumbered

so bored of not sleeping, its a joke, went to the loo 10 times last night. :wacko::wacko:

cant sleep on my back as too breathless from way baby laying and when i sleep on my side he fidgets till i move.

:dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

3outnumbered said:


> so bored of not sleeping, its a joke, went to the loo 10 times last night. :wacko::wacko:
> 
> cant sleep on my back as too breathless from way baby laying and when i sleep on my side he fidgets till i move.
> 
> :dohh:

:haha:

You sound like me - only if i lie on my left side my little girl kicks until i move, then if i lie on my right, the little fella does the same ](*,)

x


----------



## Jaymes

Arrg! Sleep is so overrated! I haven't slept well in about 20 weeks! 

Happy V-Day to ME!!!

*HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!!!​*
To all the USA Bumpers out there!


----------



## mrswichman

Happy 4th :D :wohoo:


----------



## PG5K

I didn't get much sleep the last couple of nights being a combination of sore hips, heartburn and needing a wee.
I'm grumpy when I'm tired so today has been a fun day at work. 

My dh even offered to go swimming with me tonight to cheer me up and I know he hates swimming :hugs: Bless.


----------



## Lucky7s

Happy 4th!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Pgk5- I've had the same problems sleeping the past two days. I peed 4 times last night, got a drink once and tossed and turned like mad. The hip pain I get is rediculous.

Anyways, happy 4th of July to the Americans! Happy belated Canada Day to my fellow Canadians :)


----------



## PG5K

I'm just not sure what can be done about the hip pain either. I've just been told its normal and it'll go after the babys born... I was kind of hoping to get sleep before she gets here! :haha: 

Hope everyone in America has had a fun day today? :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well, mine only got milder but never fully disappeared after my son was born. It was the worst during labor, they could freeze everything but that stupid hip pain on the one side.


----------



## Lisa40

Sorry to those who are having achy hips, I've had this occasionally but I only seem to get it if I don't walk much in the day, I usually walk 2 miles to work & back each day & I get a much better nights sleep when I do, don't know if it loosens the joints or something :shrug:

I woke up last night to a bit of clear fluid leaking from my boob :shock: wtf!!! What if this happens in the day? Am I going to have to put tissue in my bra just in case?
Has this happened to anyone else?

xx


----------



## maisie78

It's not happened to me yet but a work friend of mine told me she had to start wearing breast pads from 3rd tri and take a spare shirt to work as she had a very embarrassing leak one day while working.


----------



## Indi84

Me!! If i touch my boobs I get the liquid, and my nipples are crusty in the morning! My hubby wont touch them now!! I'm going to breastfeed so he's going to have to get used to it lol, is really weird though, I had to check online that it's normal! (it is!)


----------



## JayDee

Yep, sounds like your boobs are getting ready for breastfeeding. Perfectly normal, get some breast pads - they have sticky bits so they stay in place in your bra, if you're planning on breast feeding you will need them anyway trust me!


----------



## Erised

I thankfully haven't got leaky boobs yet, though they are *massive*
Didn't really get leaky boobs until after labour with DD1, hoping it will be the same this time. Darn things did leak an awful lot after that though ... ah well, it's for a good cause =)


----------



## JayDee

Erised said:


> I thankfully haven't got leaky boobs yet, though they are *massive*
> Didn't really get leaky boobs until after labour with DD1, hoping it will be the same this time. Darn things did leak an awful lot after that though ... ah well, it's for a good cause =)

Same here, except mine aren't really massive at the moment, although they have grown quite a bit.


----------



## Erised

I'm bursting out of my bra again (38J). With DD1 I ended up in 38L nursing bras, which I thankfully still have around as I'll probably need them again this time while breastfeeding. It's silly how much they grow and how hard / firm they get with milk once the little ones are here.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Check up with midwife today due to feeling unwell and headache since Sunday. BP is ok but trace of protien in urine. She didn't mention this in the appointment but I could tell she was gearing questions towards it so I looked at my notes, what could this be caused by? Also, anyoneknow what s '6' or a back to front 6 in the Presentation and Position shows ? :) xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Have no idea what 6 is..or backwords six.. but I had a headache for 24 hrs Sunday-Monday Finally felt better Tuesday. I did the GD test turns out i'm fine.. but have slight Anemia so I have to take some Iron. 
I looked up Anemia and it said things like fatigue, headaches, hard to breathe... which I was having on Sunday.. I thought it was also low blood pressure.. I felt absolutely terrible like Hot flashes and just weird, weird, i was crying .. horrible.
But woke up Tuesday like a million bucks.. feel so much better.. hopefully taken the Iron will make me feel even better!

good luck Mrs. B.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

don't know what the backwards six means. I had protein in my urine at my 20 week check she was not concerned as blood pressure was fine, she said they would check again next time and at 25 weeks it had gone. My urine was really concentrated the first time and not so much at the most recent check whether that had anything to do with it?
dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've found its a picture of their head and spine, so she head down :) xd


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs.B. said:


> I've found its a picture of their head and spine, so she head down :) xd

I was gunna suggest that too. I had a scan of our twinnies yesterday and they drew a picture of the way they were curled up together inside :) so cute. It looked like a 6 and a backwards 6. One twin was using the other twins tummy as a cushion :) awwww

As for the protein - if it's just a trace it usually isn't significant. Unless you had high blood pressure and were symptomatic of pre eclampsia. Or if you were symptomatic of water infection. Most of the time it's just a bit of contamination or vaginal discharge which gets mixed in. That's what my midwife said anyway. I'm sure it's fine

X


----------



## JayDee

I was going to suggest position of baby as the 6 - if it's backwards she's sat same as mine - on your left hand side, head down. DS was like that from 28 weeks onwards and never shifted so hoping this one stays there too.
 
Protein can be a sign of pre-eclamsia, but not usually on its own, high BP and a couple of others too. If MW isn't worried, I wouldn't.


----------



## Jocr

Lucky7s said:


> Have no idea what 6 is..or backwords six.. but I had a headache for 24 hrs Sunday-Monday Finally felt better Tuesday. I did the GD test turns out i'm fine.. but have slight Anemia so I have to take some Iron.
> I looked up Anemia and it said things like fatigue, headaches, hard to breathe... which I was having on Sunday.. I thought it was also low blood pressure.. I felt absolutely terrible like Hot flashes and just weird, weird, i was crying .. horrible.
> But woke up Tuesday like a million bucks.. feel so much better.. hopefully taken the Iron will make me feel even better!
> 
> good luck Mrs. B.


I have to take extra iron too not just the iron that's in my pregnancy multi vits. Thing is as you know it doesn't help with going to the toilet. I have found this mineral water with iron called santone which is ok to take whilst pregnant and apparently doesn't make you constipated as its liquid and absorbs so much better. 

As for which way baby is laying mine is horizontal across my belly and seems to have been since the 11 week scan. Midwife checked again yesterday and he is comfy that way. 
Anyone else's baby laying like this? I do t think it matters until a lot nearer birth that he is head down. 
I also had midwife check my crusty nipple and she explained it was a bit of leakage, but it's only one side!
Blood pressure is lower now and midwife pleased with me so that's a relief. 
Hope you all have a lovely day. I'm about to start baking some banana cakes for my friend. :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

I hope all the UK ladies are ok today from flooding :hugs: 
My husband is really worried about our front door flooding, especially as we've only just finished decorating the hall in time for the baby :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

hope you are all well.

I don't work fridays so am enjoying a laze around at home whilst i wait for the moses basket matress to get delivered (just have to avoid browsing e-bay as i spend way too much lol).

anyhow just got a text of DH telling me to look in breadbin, so i go downstairs and look and find an envelope saying open me. i open this and find a very cryptic message which i need to decipher to find my next clue (next clue was under house phone). found that clue which was a recipe for making pie..... i was confused and thought why the hell would he want me to make pie.... upon closer inspection it was a recipe for raspberry pie (now my husband is a geek and has recently brought a raspberry pi computer thing which lives in our living room so i went to the box and opened it.... inside the box was a note saying 'well done reward yourself with a nice coffee'. (we have a coffee maker so i looked in that and found another note) which said reward yourself with a big coffee (i have a massive coffee cup DH brought me last xmas) inside that cup was one of DH's Graze snacks from his Graze box that he gets each week.... he never shares them with me because they are his snacks.... but he saved me my favourite one and went to the effort of a mini treasure hunt to find it...... oh how i love my DH dearly......

just had to share  

Myself and bump are now going to curl up in front of the tv with his snack xxxx


----------



## PG5K

Jocr said:


> As for which way baby is laying mine is horizontal across my belly and seems to have been since the 11 week scan. Midwife checked again yesterday and he is comfy that way.
> Anyone else's baby laying like this? I do t think it matters until a lot nearer birth that he is head down.
> I also had midwife check my crusty nipple and she explained it was a bit of leakage, but it's only one side!
> Blood pressure is lower now and midwife pleased with me so that's a relief.
> Hope you all have a lovely day. I'm about to start baking some banana cakes for my friend. :hugs:

I think my baby is lying horizontal, she was at the last scan anyway. I dont think its a problem for a little while longer yet but I do hope she turns around on her own as I dont like the sound of them trying to turn her.

Mmm... banana cakes! I have never made them or banana bread but I will have to make it soon because it is lovely. You have a lucky friend :flower::happydance: You'll have to send me the recipe.


----------



## JayDee

Are you in a bad area for flooding PG5K? We had it really bad about 5 years ago around us, but our house was ok.
I'm meant to be going to the horse racing tonight (work night out) just waiting to see if it gets rained off or if we'll have to brave it - already bought the tickets too, annoying!

Banana cake is lovely and really easy to make. I always put raisins or pecans in just to give it a bit of something different.


----------



## PG5K

We don't usually flood but there has been a flood warnings in our area and a few streets around town by my work have been closed due to flooding already :(


----------



## Quartz

:hi: hope no one is being flooded too badly - we are alright here and its blue sky at the moment - travelling up to the midlands tomorrow to see my grandparents so hopefully that will be alright as it will be awhile before I get the nerve to go up again (we waited until DD was around 7 months old).

Jocr my LO is lying transverse still at the moment and I hope he moves as not only do I want a VBAC I think it might be more uncomfortable as there is less room to grow sideways than vertical. Knowing my luck he will move the wrong way round. DD was head down from the beginning so very different.

Just realised I am now in the 3rd Tri and not sure I want to be - I had a look and its all this is it labour and birth annoucements I liked 2nd Tri!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Dawnlouise - your post made me smile :) I love stuff like that! Hope you enjoyed your snack!!

X


----------



## Lucky7s

JOcr - never heard of that water.. I'll look it up! They told me to take Slow FE.. so it's a slower release of Iron and doesn't make you as constipated. I hope it doesn't make me constipated.. i've been so regular thus far.

Dawnlousie - That's the cutest thing ever your DH did for you.. how sweet! Love love love it!



My mom baked me some banana bread this past weekend, and I had some for breakfast today with my coffee. Yum..yum.. love it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Is 3rd Tri 27 or 28 weeks? xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It varies depending on where you look, on here it's 27weeks


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay so I'm 3rd Tri :happydance:


----------



## maisie78

Dawnlouise your DH is so cute. What a lovely thoughtful thing to do.

It's finally stopped raining here in Notts after nearly 18 straight hours. So pleased it's my day off today. I hope those of you in flood areas are ok. I really feel for the US ladies too. I bet you'd kill for some of our rain. I read today that 300 heat records have been broken in various parts of the US this week. I think I'll take the rain, especially after my ankles re-appeared today :haha:


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B. said:


> Yay so I'm 3rd Tri :happydance:

Congrats MrsB. I'll be in 3rd tri from next Tues.


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Yay so I'm 3rd Tri :happydance:
> 
> Congrats MrsB. I'll be in 3rd tri from next Tues.Click to expand...

Thanks! I thought it wasnt unitl next week :haha:

Also looking at my notes my baby has been head down since 22 weeks so that makes me excited. 4D scan on Tuesday so hopefully as she is head down her head won't be my placenta (anterior high)


----------



## Lucky7s

Ya I've heard some 27 on the Bump it's 28.. so I'm kinda confused, but regardless I'm close. So I guess I just say going into my 3rd tri.

CRAZY!!!


----------



## lillichloe

These babies will all be here before we know it. Time is flying!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

your absolutly right, time is flying!!!!

three of my friends were three months ahead of me, one has had her baby boy, the other is due today the other next saturday, they were my milestones!!!

i will have to find new milestones now!!! :wacko:


:wacko:

I am hoping the school hols dont go slow! xx


----------



## Mrs Mc

Morning:flower:
So excited, we're starting the nursry today! Its taken us a while to sort and empty it of junk and now we're officially ready to decorate:happydance::happydance:

Cant believe how time is flying and we're all heading into 3rd tri. Ive been told my twinnies will def be here before 38 weeks, either by c-section or induced, so i'll def be a mummy in less than 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Gone quiet on here, wonder if everyones gone to the thread started in 3rd Tri :( hope some of you are still around.

Interested to see how everyone is feeling now your in or aproaching the 3rd Tri.

Were on our final stretch ladies ...

*Got any tests coming up or extra scans booked?*

I have my GTT on Monday and a 3D/4D scan on Tuesday, Hoping Ellie bump cooperates :)

*How are your emotions?*

I've become more emotiona that I was before (I thought that was hard to beat)
I'm tired all the time no matter how much I sleep

*Do you know what position your baby has been spending their time in?*

Ellie has been head down since 22 weeks. Hoping she stays that way.

This means her head will not be my placenta for my 4D scan, so will hopefully go a bit better than the other scans

:kiss:


----------



## Erised

I'm still around, just lurking rather than posting.
Not much to tell here. My next appointment isn't until 25 weeks (my last one was at 17 weeks). I've got a consultant appointment booked for at 28 weeks, which I'm confused about as the consultant had written down 'GD test' but I *think* it's just an appointment with her rather than the GD test... soooo, I'm clueless. I'll have to ring them next week to see what it actually is, as it's a bit silly to have my consultant appointment to discuss the GD test booked before the test itself. Not to mention that I'd really rather not waste my time with an appointment to discuss the results if they come back without a problem. 

No clue what position the little madam is in either, but I think she's still breech. Very early on though, so I don't mind. 

I'll be booking a 3D scan soon, for around 29 or 30 weeks I think. Still not sure whether to go for 28, 29 or 30 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We only booked early for our 3D so there is still room for manouver if shes hiding on the placenta, so hopefully will work!


----------



## maisie78

I'm still here just nothing much to report really. Got GTT a week tomorrow then next midwife appt the following Weds. No more scans booked unless I get a growth scan later on. 

I have started getting very bad hip pain though. Am seriously thinking of going to the docs to see if they'll sign me off work for a bit as I just can't get comfortable in work chairs and am pretty much tied to my desk due to the nature of my work. I hate askinthough and never seem to get across to the Dr how.I'm feeling, I just end up feeling like I'm asking for a skive. Can you tell I'm worried about going? How do I explain it to the Dr without sounding like I'm swinging the lead?


----------



## mrswichman

Nothing really here, except work is wearing me out and emotionally down...Glucose test on the 19th and get to see my little one again :happydance: I think my appointment after that I'll schedule a 3d/4d scan so then i should be right around 30 weeks...


----------



## Indi84

I have my glucose test and anti D injection all booked for the same day :( Not really looking forward to that at all!

Starting to get my hormonal flare ups, I shouted at my husband completely uncontrollably until I calmed down!! I have really bad hip pain, and my feet keep swelling so I was lying down on the couch and he wanted to sit down so he moved my feet and I flipped! :blush: Bless him, now if I'm lying down he sits on the other chair or folds up around me. 

I haven't stopped being tired, not sure my body really enjoys being pregnant have found it very hard, but I can't wait to meet my baby!

I never asked about position!! Never thought to, but I still feel kicks very low down, I don't know what that means!? I get another scan at 34 weeks to check growth (because I'm plus size I think) and am really looking forward to that. Also just about to check out a cot from gumtree, quite excited if it;s good condition, will only cost £30 which leaves me tons to buy the mattress i wanted!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm still here! Having a weird day today where I couldn't decide what to wear as I wanted to be comfy but look good & ended up in tears! Then was hungry but didn't fancy anything so didn't know what to have! In the end I eliminated the decision aspect by taking a frozen sauce out the freezer & having it with mash! It turned out to be a yummy chilli so that paid off! Lol

Yesterday was a busy day for me- had to work in the day as its the school's founders day which involves a cathedral service & then sports day in the afternoon. Then after that we picked up the cotbed from toys r us- it didn't fit in the car so I had to stand with it in the foyer for 45 mins while dh went home to swap cars!! Then we went to ikea to get all the fabric for the nursery- got stuff for curtains, a cushion & a Moses basket cover, plus cotbed bedding & bedding for the big bed in his room & a sleeping bag for him all in matching bright colours :)

I'm off to my mums tomorrow (day off in lieu of Saturday!) to use her sewing machine & get some stuff made- I can't wait!! :D

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I only know position as its in my notes, I asked at 22 week scan and she told me and sence then its in my notes.

Cute taht you get to see your baby on the growth scan :) I don't get any more NHS scans until tomorrow doesn't go to plan, but we don't want that :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan love that you have all your fabric to make things. What colours or patterns have you gone for?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi, 

Hope you are all well

Not much to report here, baby is wiggling away like a trooper, despite having his days where he worries me silly (he seems to have a really active few days then a quiet couple of days after that), but right now he is active.
heartburn is officially doing my head in!, i keep waking in the night with it.... and although the gaviscon advanced is good it makes me so thirsty, has anyone else noticed this?, and it only helps for two or so hours and then wham heartburn is back.

Doing okay with aches and pains, not had any, but am very tired.... i am still able to sleep on my tummy which i am considering an achievment now... (i am such a tummy sleeper and although i fall asleep on my left side i always wake on my tummy and am most comfy like that) Dh said baby will have a squashed body if i continue.... i hope he is wrong LOL.

Just doing another wash of more baby clothes, want them all washed so i can iron like crazy on maternity leave.... speaking of which only 5 weeks left in work, yay!

we brought a family size car this weekend (downgrading to a one car family whilst i am off work), its a nice car with brill boot space. 

I have also been looking at pricing up nurseries for when i need to go back to work.... such a mindfield.... and i work in a nursery myself so i had a vague idea of fees but it seems a lot more when i am faced with paying them. Also the nursery i am looking at does not have the greatest ofsted report but it is close to us and does the hours we would need..... guess i need to go and see it and see what i think (Though i shall keep quiet that i work in a nursery prior to my visit at this one!)... i just hope i can feel comfortable leaving him in nursery (only 1.5 days a week, mum will have him the other 1.5 days as i plan to go back to work three days a week. 

also thinking about the whole breast feeding / bottle feeding..... i don't want to read too much information in case i get confused, but the way i plan to approach it is try and feed him myself but not feel too disapointed if i can't..... what is everyone else thinking of doing?

:happydance: also just noticed i am in double figures now..... yay :happydance:
Dawn


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm 27 weeks today! Welcome to third tri! Feels weird but I'm happy.
My mom used to do a ton of sewing before her arthritis and fibromayalgia got in the way. She just got rid of craploads of fabrics and patterns :( ah well more shopping I get to do for the ready made kind of clothes.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> also thinking about the whole breast feeding / bottle feeding..... i don't want to read too much information in case i get confused, but the way i plan to approach it is try and feed him myself but not feel too disapointed if i can't..... what is everyone else thinking of doing?

I cannot decide! I didn't want to breast feed but part of me thinks i should try it :shrug:


----------



## Quartz

Hello not much to report here either. No extra scans or appts coming up - other than midwife just the consultant one at 36 weeks which will confirm my decision to have a VBAC and then into midwife care.

Get aches and pains if I overdo it and finding the two days in the office to be tough as I get uncomfortabe in the chair. Emotion wise doing ok I think (you may have to ask people around me).

I want to breast feed this time as I did with my DD. Mainly cos personally I find the idea of doing all the bottles and sterlising a faff and I dont want to have to spend the money on formula if I can help it. However I did have an easy time breastfeeding the first time round with only a couple of days of difficultly so we shall have to see!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

It is so hard, initially part of me felt that i had to do it, oddly part of me wondered what DH's mum would think if i didn't (she is quite a traditional lady), but now that does not bother me. Today my own mum said it was sad that i planned to feed him because no one else could be involved, but as soon as i can i plan to combine feed (use bottle with expressed milk occasionally!).... don't know if my mum's attitude has made me more determined...... either way i guess till he is here i will never know. I think if i did not try i would regret it (but that is just me). 






Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> also thinking about the whole breast feeding / bottle feeding..... i don't want to read too much information in case i get confused, but the way i plan to approach it is try and feed him myself but not feel too disapointed if i can't..... what is everyone else thinking of doing?
> 
> I cannot decide! I didn't want to breast feed but part of me thinks i should try it :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## Indi84

Got the cot! :happydance: Lovely condition we've put it up already because I'm just too excited! 

I'm going to breastfeed, but not feel bad if it's goes tits up (no pun intended!) My sisters did and will again and my husband is pro me doing it too, and I genuinely think it's best for baby, it is designed for them after all!! Saying that, I have nothing against formula feeding at all, and am considering combi feeding if expressing doesn't go well. I have a few friends who formula feed and are happy with their choice, but wish they'd given breastfeeding a go.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> 5_Year_Plan love that you have all your fabric to make things. What colours or patterns have you gone for?

The ikea vitaminer range, combination of leksak (curtains, Moses basked & sleeping bag) rand (cushion, cotbed & curtain trimmings) & siffra for the big bed.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/collections/16625/

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> also thinking about the whole breast feeding / bottle feeding..... i don't want to read too much information in case i get confused, but the way i plan to approach it is try and feed him myself but not feel too disapointed if i can't..... what is everyone else thinking of doing?
> 
> I cannot decide! I didn't want to breast feed but part of me thinks i should try it :shrug:Click to expand...

I really want to breast feed, but as you say if it doesn't work for me the. Won't feel too bad. Mum was putting on the pressure but then she admitted she stopped with me at 3 months when I bit her- so I won't let her make me feel bad!! 

Ideally I want dh to be involved in feeding too so would like to express & give dh the last feed of the day before bed so he is part of that routine & make it easier for someone else to feed if we go out etc.

I'm also researching nurseries but won't need it until
Next september- how early do you need to get on the books? Feels odd planning so far ahead for someone who's not even here yet!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Lisa40

I'll need a nursery place next September and we are going to view some next week. I guess it depends on the availability of the nursery. The ones we want have a waiting list especially if I want set days (3 fixed days a week we need) basically they said that if we put a deposit down then that secures our days. I need to know that we have what we need so I can sort out my hours in work. 

I thought the nursery would laugh at me for going so early but they said it's quite usual. 
xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

In my experience some good nurseries can have waiting lists, i would think of looking when on maternity leave, but if you can help it don't make your decision till baby is born (you may feel differently when s/he is here). I would then revisit the nurseries you liked when baby is say a month old and go from there. Since you won't be looking for a place till next september you would be fine to secure a place once s/he is born 



5_Year_Plan said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> also thinking about the whole breast feeding / bottle feeding..... i don't want to read too much information in case i get confused, but the way i plan to approach it is try and feed him myself but not feel too disapointed if i can't..... what is everyone else thinking of doing?
> 
> I cannot decide! I didn't want to breast feed but part of me thinks i should try it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I really want to breast feed, but as you say if it doesn't work for me the. Won't feel too bad. Mum was putting on the pressure but then she admitted she stopped with me at 3 months when I bit her- so I won't let her make me feel bad!!
> 
> Ideally I want dh to be involved in feeding too so would like to express & give dh the last feed of the day before bed so he is part of that routine & make it easier for someone else to feed if we go out etc.
> 
> I'm also researching nurseries but won't need it until
> Next september- how early do you need to get on the books? Feels odd planning so far ahead for someone who's not even here yet!! Lol
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Have fun viewing nurseries. It is quite common for some people to view nurseries when they are only say 3 months pregnant, especially if its a popular nursery or if parents need set days to discuss with work etc...

i know i am going to be a nightmare when it comes to viewing nurseries due to my background.... i manager a nursery and now i work in a pre-school room..... i hope i can find one that lives up to my expectations. needless to say i shall have a long list of questions for them LOL :haha:







Lisa40 said:


> I'll need a nursery place next September and we are going to view some next week. I guess it depends on the availability of the nursery. The ones we want have a waiting list especially if I want set days (3 fixed days a week we need) basically they said that if we put a deposit down then that secures our days. I need to know that we have what we need so I can sort out my hours in work.
> 
> I thought the nursery would laugh at me for going so early but they said it's quite usual.
> xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ooh dawn, fancy sharing the list so I know what I should be asking? Lol x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How many qualified / unqualified staff do they have in the nursery?

is the manager always supernumary? (not counted in ratio's) - handy for if there is an emergency.

what would a typical day look like for my child (hopefully they will give you a few examples of activities they may provide to your child)

will they follow your routine at home with your child (ie sleep times etc)

what is there settling in process (many nurseries provide free settling in sessions, but some will limit how many they provide, others will let you have as many as you feel you need.)

What is their staff to child ratio? (in the uk ofsted specify that the ratio is 1 member of staff to 3 babies (0-2 years) 1 member of staff to 4 children aged 2 - 3 years and 1 member of staff to 8 children aged 3-4 years. some nurseries may employ an early years professional (these are forward thinking nurseries that see the value in good quality staff so you can ask if they have one of those (more commonly known as 'having someone with EYPS stautus, (early years professional status)

do the fees include nappies, formula, and meals when relevant? will they store breast milk for you if relevant

what are the meals like (ask to see a menu) typically most nurseries provide a breakfast, a morning snack, a cooked lunch with pudding, an afternoon snack and a snack tea. Most nurseries try to cook on site (but this is not always possible). if they have a cook ask if s/he can cater for dietry needs ( iam sure they will!) how do they ensure your child always has access to a drink when needed? (many nurseries have cups with the children's photo on so the child can select their drink)

What is there policy when children are unwell. (most nurseries have exclusion periods, ie a child with sickness must be kept home for 48 hours from last bout of sickness etc - fees are still charged normally so it is worth checking)

opening hours - late collection charges (how much are the charges) are fees charged all year round (ie on bank holiday's) this is normal even when the nursery is closed so your child can't attend. 
do they charge full fees when your on holiday yourself? any corporate discounts?

do they take children out of the nursery for outings and if so to where, do they adjust their ratio's?. many nurseries do - so for example would not take 8 three year olds with only one member of staff due to increased risks of being out of nursery

what records of your child's time at nursery do they keep? (many nurseries keep a learning journey (photos and artwork etc)... could you view one whilst your there?

what is there policy if someone other than you / your partner was to collect your child (especially if unplanned). Many nurseries ask you to have a password system which you can give them should you not be able to collect your child. you want to make sure they don't let your child go home with anyone (many nurseries are very good on this)

what security do they have in place on the main door (cctv, fingerprint entry etc)... the more secure the better. 
Here are a few things i will be asking / looking out for: 

what information will you receive on a daily basis about your child's day at nursery.

i would also be looking to see if



the staff in the room say hello to you and make you feel welcome

do the children look happy, are they interacting with the staff and visa versa

can your see healthy practices in place.... ie if you see nappy changing are staff wearing gloves and aprons. if it is mealtime are staff wearing aprons / sitting with the children etc

look at the garden, does it seem safe. (garden's do not need to be huge but they should be secure, high fences etc and any toys out should look in good repair)

does it seem generally clean.... not spotless as obviously children will be playing, but glance at window sills, tops of light switches etc, are they dusty?, if so then consider how clean the nursery may actually be. 

does the environment seem bright and friendly, does the art work on the walls look like the children did it or does it seem like the children had lots of adult help to do it (more apparent in the pre-school room perhaps!, as in there you really should be able to see the children's own work). 


also check out the ofsted report before you go to look round as there may be points in that which you want to ask questions about. (if you search for ofsted and then on there site search for reports you should be able to locate the nursery but anyproblems let me know and i can help!)
as a rule of thumb outstanding nurseries are brillinat, good nurseries are indeed very good, and i have seen some satisfactory nurseries that are indeed good, but just had a bad day on the ofsted inspection - so basically just use ofsted report as a guide but definetly look at it.

hope this helps a little

Dawn 





















5_Year_Plan said:


> Ooh dawn, fancy sharing the list so I know what I should be asking? Lol x


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, I'm here too.
I'm still suffering with heartburn and my dad has sympathy heartburn! He was the same when my mom was pregnant with me. He was even rushed to hospital with suspected appendisitus (?) when my mom was in labour. Lol. 
I'm having bad swollen feet and ankles and also finding it painful sitting on an office chair every day.

I'm planning on breastfeeding but we've bought some formula just in case. My friend planned on breastfeeding but her milk never came in for 3 days so at 4am her oh had to go out and buy some as the baby was dehydrated. :( We thought it would be best to be prepared just in case.
Hopefully I can breastfeed all day but also express 1 bottle so my dh can help if I'm too tired for a feed. 

I go to Italy on holiday for a week on Friday for a holiday. :happydance: It's going to be hot but relaxing and I go with my family. 
I do have my glucose test on Tues though and I'm really nervous about it.


----------



## Jaymes

I am still here. Baby is doing well, but because of echogenic bowels we'll be doing growth scans every appt. I can't say I mind too much. I'll get to see loads of baby before the grand entrance. I have my GD test next appt so I'm thinking I need to cut all refined sugar out of my diet. I've got a couple weeks so I'll finish the Frozen Yogurt I have in my freezer first! Yummy! My next scan is to look at his heart as they still have not gotten good pictures of it. I've been in twice and he is uncooperative thus far. Yup. I said he... It was blatantly obvious, so we know now. So much for team yellow eh? :haha: I've got the usual aches and pains, but as this is my last, not my first I am much more laid back when it comes to everything. I can say however that this one has made me into a hormonal nightmare! I hate how bitchy I've become!
Any crazy cravings or aversions? I'm still totally off meat, and have been eating fruit like there won't be any left on the planet tomorrow! Mostly watermelon and cherries right now, but peaches and strawberries are good too!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jaymes said:


> I am still here. Baby is doing well, but because of echogenic bowels we'll be doing growth scans every appt. I can't say I mind too much. I'll get to see loads of baby before the grand entrance. I have my GD test next appt so I'm thinking I need to cut all refined sugar out of my diet. I've got a couple weeks so I'll finish the Frozen Yogurt I have in my freezer first! Yummy! My next scan is to look at his heart as they still have not gotten good pictures of it. I've been in twice and he is uncooperative thus far. Yup. I said he... It was blatantly obvious, so we know now. So much for team yellow eh? :haha: I've got the usual aches and pains, but as this is my last, not my first I am much more laid back when it comes to everything. I can say however that this one has made me into a hormonal nightmare! I hate how bitchy I've become!
> Any crazy cravings or aversions? I'm still totally off meat, and have been eating fruit like there won't be any left on the planet tomorrow! Mostly watermelon and cherries right now, but peaches and strawberries are good too!

Congrats on the boy :) would you like the front page updated x


----------



## Jaymes

Sure, I was really hoping for a boy, he didn't want to stay team yellow though. 
Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## 3outnumbered

hi ladies, i am going for blood test tomorrow, as antinatal on wednesday. having one as its fourth pregnancy they are worried about blood lose so keeping an eye on iron level.

my back is killing me!!! 

i have no idea how baby is laying, i just can not tell, but will be asking wednesday where he is laying so i can get some idea!!

crazy.:wacko:


----------



## PG5K

Congrats on the boy Jaymes :happydance: 
At least with it being so obvious you don't have to worry its the wrong gender.

I haven't had any cravings as such but I have just baked, ice'd and eaten a fruit cake... and I did it in 3 hours. Lol.


----------



## JayDee

Breast feeding... I did with DS for 6 months until I went back to work. 
I will openly admit, I wasn't keen on the idea of it but wanted to do it if that makes sense. Anyway, thought I would give it a go and see what happened and it felt so natural I just carried on.
I'm not going to lie, it was hard at times, esp as you have to do every night feed (and day feed) and baby might start to use you as a comforter rather than for feeding, I had about a week of him attached to me permanently before I decided I had to be a bit cruel to be kind and stopped him feeding after a certain amount of time.
IMO breast feeding is easier because you have a ready supply of milk wherever you are, no need to carry bottles, formula, hot water, sterlisation stuff etc everywhere you go.
Bottle feeding is easier because it's easier to get them in a routine (you know exactly how much they have had and when) and you don't have to be 100% responsible for feeding them, you can go out for more than a couple of hours without worrying that you might be denying them a feed.
Breast feeding, you also have to get over any shyness about feeding in public - it sounds very scary but once you've done it once you'll get your boobs out anywhere trust me!

I've got MW appt at 28 weeks at the end of the month, another scan at 32/33 weeks with the consultant (not sure why other than we've seen her once so we keep seeing her till little miss arrives). As we've had so many extra scans I don't think we'll have the 4d one anymore - guess we need to decide soon....

Whoever it was that mentioned banana bread, you inspired me! DS and I made banana bread with raisins and walnuts and cranberry flapjack yesterday - yum, yum, yum.


----------



## Erised

I'll definitely try to breastfeed again, and will try to donate milk this time as well. I'm actually still breastfeeding daughter #1 (morning feed only) though she's finally starting to wean a bit and doesn't have it every morning any more. Hoping she'll cut off completely before this girl is due. 

Breastfeeding, to me, is definitely easier than bottle feeds. We tried expressed milk in bottles but not only was it a hassle, dd absolutely refused any of the bottles we tried on her. I love the ease of feeding when out and about as well, and of course the bonding time. I personally wouldn't try bottles unless I had to.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I found breastfeeding very difficult. I stI'll recommend it to everyone however it was hard on me. I was not an overproducer, I produced just enough and sometimes it seemed not quite enough. My son was a big eater since day 1, he would feed every hour and a half for about 25/30 minutes on each side for a good while in the beginning (first few months). Yep, that means I had like a half hour without feeding. Talk about one tired and sore mommy. I was so thankful when he slept!!! Expressing milk was a battle but eventually I could get about one feed saved up after 3 days of sneaking in an early morning before baby wakes express from one side session. It would buy me a couple hours baby free, so it was worth it.
I pressed on and by 7 months on it got much easier and I will totally do it again with this kid but I prefer to be realistic that it going to be hard! Anyways, my son just stopped the feeds himself at 16 months old (last month), so be weaning process involved for me :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Failed GTT finger test this morning, then first bloods came back borderline normal. Just got to wait for call about second bloods after the drink


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh, hope 2nd results are okay. Then they may just send you to the dietician to give you a list of what you can and can't eat. That's what I did my last pregnancy. It was okay but had to eat really tiny portions frequently.


----------



## JayDee

I have no idea what that means MrsB but hope you and bubz are ok :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Hope the next results come back with good results MrsB


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks guys, wasn't given a time frame for call so just waiting and seeing


----------



## Mrs.B.

On a better note... 4D scan tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh, hope the results come back okay.

i have my test in a couple of weeks too 





Mrs.B. said:


> Failed GTT finger test this morning, then first bloods came back borderline normal. Just got to wait for call about second bloods after the drink


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: yay, can't wait to see pictures :happydance:




Mrs.B. said:


> On a better note... 4D scan tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Oh, hope the results come back okay.
> 
> i have my test in a couple of weeks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Failed GTT finger test this morning, then first bloods came back borderline normal. Just got to wait for call about second bloods after the drinkClick to expand...

I was expecting the drink to be disgusting, but wasn't too bad, the not eating made me feel really sick tho



Dawnlouise30 said:


> :happydance: yay, can't wait to see pictures :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> On a better note... 4D scan tomorrow! So excited!Click to expand...


I hope shes visible and behaves, unlike the other scans hehe, I will be sure to share pics if people are interested, they will certainly be in my journal


----------



## lillichloe

I am still hear. Just been reading and not posting. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Jaymes

I defo breast feed... I do find it easier, and with my last one I had to pump at work for a while, MAJOR pain in the rear, but well worth the benefits IMO. She is still nursing in the morning and before bed, but TBH I don't think there is much in there at this point. I'm thinking that it is more of a cuddle and comfort thing. I don't mind and i have heard that tandem nursing can help with sibling rivalry. (We've had issues with the older 2) So I want to try that if she continues.


----------



## 3outnumbered

feeling really blah today, had bloods done today, which i hate as i am a sissy!

and i know i have appointment on wednesday so i am stressing that they are going to say somethings wrong! 

i am a hormonal weirdo!!!

xx


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm nervous about breastfeeding (how will I know how much he's getting, doing it in public, not having any down time) but I definitely want to try. I kind of feel like, the milk is going to come in anyway (hopefully) so why not use it. I'll be off work for about 4 months, and haven't decided about pumping when I go back. I guess I'll just see how it goes!! :)


----------



## Lucky7s

I didn't the drink was too bad.. I passed but had to take Iron pills for slight Anemia, which are now making me constipated so i'll take every other day.

I'm so emotional.. I feel like I have a crying fit every day. It's making me nuts!! I can't believe it. MY DH and I got in a huge fight driving and I was freaking out... yelling at him cuz I felt un-safe with his crazy driving. Man I lost it.. then this morning I yelled at my mom and started crying like a mad woman right before work. I need to relax.. jeez.

We spray painted our dresser/changer this weekend to a nice lemongrass color. We have one more coat to paint.. well DH does I helped but mainly just sat and took pictures. But we saved ourselves a bunch of money not having to buy a new one, thankfully.

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/Dresser.jpg


----------



## xDuffyx

Hello Ladies,

Im on here listed as my very old due date!!
My due date is now 9th October 2012, and Im having a girl.

It would be great if you could please update me!! thanks xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Duffy :) I have updated you :) Congrats on the :pink:


----------



## xDuffyx

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Duffy :) I have updated you :) Congrats on the :pink:

Thank you for updating me!! :O)
I wasnt aware this thread was still active - must have deleted by mistake!
xxx


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B sorry to hear your initial blood test failed, hopefully you'll get good news with the next result. I have mine next week and am dreading them telling me I have GD.

I am really starting to think I might be developing SPD. It started with just losing feeling in my left leg when I had been lying in bed and needed to get up but the last couple of days I have started to get quite bad stabbing pains in my groin and hips. Add this to the carpal tunnel that is just getting excruciating and I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself right now :( I can't get in to see my Dr until Friday so just hope she agrees to sign me off work for a while as I need a note to cover me from yesterday.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oops, Yeah we're still here :) Love your 3d pic, when did you have it done? I have mine tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> Mrs.B sorry to hear your initial blood test failed, hopefully you'll get good news with the next result. I have mine next week and am dreading them telling me I have GD.
> 
> I am really starting to think I might be developing SPD. It started with just losing feeling in my left leg when I had been lying in bed and needed to get up but the last couple of days I have started to get quite bad stabbing pains in my groin and hips. Add this to the carpal tunnel that is just getting excruciating and I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself right now :( I can't get in to see my Dr until Friday so just hope she agrees to sign me off work for a while as I need a note to cover me from yesterday.

Thanks Maisie, I stupidly forgot to ask how long it would be til I got the second results!! I have no idea how long I have to wait.

The finger test needs to come back under 5.1, mine was 5.7, then my first bloods came back at 5.0 (borderline) before the drink. So waiting to see how the after drink bloods are :wacko:

Hope you feel better soon with your hips and hands!!


----------



## xDuffyx

Mrs.B. said:


> Oops, Yeah we're still here :) Love your 3d pic, when did you have it done? I have mine tomorrow!

I had it done last week! I went to meet your baby in Leeds - Absolutely amazing experience to watch Lilly sucking her thumb, wrestling with her umbilical chord, smiling, covering her face and also trying to jam her feet in her mouth!! lol. she certainly has a personality!

I got the DVD too to watch when I like....which I watch far too often!!

hope you get some lovely images and enjoy your experience :O) xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

xDuffyx said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Oops, Yeah we're still here :) Love your 3d pic, when did you have it done? I have mine tomorrow!
> 
> I had it done last week! I went to meet your baby in Leeds - Absolutely amazing experience to watch Lilly sucking her thumb, wrestling with her umbilical chord, smiling, covering her face and also trying to jam her feet in her mouth!! lol. she certainly has a personality!
> 
> I got the DVD too to watch when I like....which I watch far too often!!
> 
> hope you get some lovely images and enjoy your experience :O) xxxClick to expand...

Aww thank you!! Sounds great! I hope I get clear pics as there are high chances we wont, but I thought it was defo worth the risk :)


----------



## xDuffyx

Any other October ladies due to go for Anti D injection soon? or had it?

Mine is next week - dreading it! they do insist on doing it the same day they take all my bloods too!! 2 needles! cant wait! lol xxx


----------



## maisie78

xDuffyx said:


> Any other October ladies due to go for Anti D injection soon? or had it?
> 
> Mine is next week - dreading it! they do insist on doing it the same day they take all my bloods too!! 2 needles! cant wait! lol xxx

Sorry I've seen this mentioned a couple of times but no idea what the anti-D injection is?


----------



## Indi84

Me! I have to get the anti D same day as my GTT :( On the 18th I think. Not looking forward to a day of fasting, sugar drinks, blood tests and injections!


----------



## xDuffyx

Ladies with Rhesus Negative blood ONLY are invited for an Anti d injection at 28 - 30weeks.

Basically a Rhesus negative womans immune system can produce antibodies to destroy blood from your baby that it finds in your circulation - This is if the babies blood does not carry RH- factor.
It can be dangerous, but the injection prevents my antibodies doing this.

xxx


----------



## Indi84

maisie78 said:


> xDuffyx said:
> 
> 
> Any other October ladies due to go for Anti D injection soon? or had it?
> 
> Mine is next week - dreading it! they do insist on doing it the same day they take all my bloods too!! 2 needles! cant wait! lol xxx
> 
> Sorry I've seen this mentioned a couple of times but no idea what the anti-D injection is?Click to expand...

I have AB- blood group, so I have to get the injection in case the baby is a + (I think!) it can be dangerous if our blood mixes at the birth or if I get a internal bleed! Get this injection and another two I think, 34 weeks and after the birth. Humm I have such baby brain though that could be wrong!!


----------



## xDuffyx

Indi84 said:


> Me! I have to get the anti D same day as my GTT :( On the 18th I think. Not looking forward to a day of fasting, sugar drinks, blood tests and injections!

Best for all to have it but not looking forward to pulling my bum out! lol.
At least its just one Jab now and not one everytime you go to midwife like my mum used to have! xxx


----------



## xDuffyx

Indi84 said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDuffyx said:
> 
> 
> Any other October ladies due to go for Anti D injection soon? or had it?
> 
> Mine is next week - dreading it! they do insist on doing it the same day they take all my bloods too!! 2 needles! cant wait! lol xxx
> 
> Sorry I've seen this mentioned a couple of times but no idea what the anti-D injection is?Click to expand...
> 
> I have AB- blood group, so I have to get the injection in case the baby is a + (I think!) it can be dangerous if our blood mixes at the birth or if I get a internal bleed! Get this injection and another two I think, 34 weeks and after the birth. Humm I have such baby brain though that could be wrong!!Click to expand...


My midwife advised last week that it is only the 1 injection now! She best not be lying to me!!! lol.... :wacko: xx


----------



## Indi84

I could well have made that up, though I really did think you got at least two. Just looked in my blue book and it def says anti d at 34 weeks, but maybe that is only if you didn't get the 28? I always forget to ask these thing!


----------



## Erised

Not sure about the 34 weeks one, but the jab after birth will depend on the blood group of your baby. If your baby is negative as well, then you won't require another jab after birth. If your baby has a positive blood group, you'll need another injection to stop your body reacting badly after birth.


----------



## PG5K

I've got my GTT tomorrow and I'm really nervous. 
I think everyone thinks I'm stupid for worrying but I'm scared of needles and feeling sick. I know that I go white and can pass out when my blood sugar drops and I hate that feeling. 
I'm just hoping the drink will sort me out as usually something sugary brings me back to normal.

For the ladies who've had it - do they do an actual blood test or a finger prick?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Got home tonight to find that DH does listen to me...... A few weeks ago i showed him some canvas print i wanted for the baby's room, well without telling me he ordered them and they arrived tonight..... 3 humphrey's corner prints, absoloutly stunning.... I just love them and love DH to pieces. Can't wait to paint the nursery now.


----------



## Lucky7s

PG5K said:


> I've got my GTT tomorrow and I'm really nervous.
> I think everyone thinks I'm stupid for worrying but I'm scared of needles and feeling sick. I know that I go white and can pass out when my blood sugar drops and I hate that feeling.
> I'm just hoping the drink will sort me out as usually something sugary brings me back to normal.
> 
> For the ladies who've had it - do they do an actual blood test or a finger prick?

I don't know how they do it in the UK but I just got mine last week and had to drink the sugary drink (not that bad), wait an hour (Went by fast), and Got 3 viles of blood drawn. I'm not scared of needles so really wasn't that bad. 
My suggestion is look away, talk to the nurse, breathe in slowly, you'll be fine! Just think it's all for your baby. Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im in UK and I have my GTT yesderday, was finger prick followed by blood, then sugary drink, wait 2 hours then more blood taken. Very simple process nothing to worry about. Good luck x


----------



## JayDee

Good luck with the tests - I'm not a fan of needles, I can never watch them actually do whatever they do, and, sorry for the pre warning, but it's SOOO much worse when they do it to your tiny baby for immunisations. That made me want to cry, let alone him :(

On a lighter note, if I wasn't trying to stop myself having baby related FB statuses, mine this morning would be..... JayDee usually hates waking up before the alarm, but when I'm being woken up by a baby kick it's not so bad.

It's almost like she's saying "morning mum, I'm ok in here" :)


----------



## Erised

I don't mind needles myself, and I didn't mind the injections on our tiny little girl either... it was when she started reaching toddler stage I started hating them. When they're fully aware of what's happening and actually getting scared.


----------



## FranciscaM

I new here and due 15 October, so I join here?
Very excited to become first time mama to my baby boy.


----------



## Indi84

FranciscaM said:


> I new here and due 15 October, so I join here?
> Very excited to become first time mama to my baby boy.

Hi :D


----------



## PG5K

I made it though my test. Feeling pretty sick now so I'm bit too scared to eat but I'll get something when I'm home. I was brave in there for the finger prick tests. At least that's one less thing to go through. :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

PG5K said:


> We don't usually flood but there has been a flood warnings in our area and a few streets around town by my work have been closed due to flooding already :(

Here you go https://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/banana-bread-142/
I also did twice the amount of mixture so I could make a loaf and also try and see how they turn out as buns. Buns were fine just take them out after 20 minutes - been having them for breakfast. Also I put in a third less sugar and substitute half the flour to be wholemeal. x


----------



## xDuffyx

Hello ladies, 

One of the ladies has created a Facebook group for OCTOBER due dates, all welcome if you would like to join. It's a closed group so is secure for you to join.

If you would like to join, please add Lisa as a friend : https://www.facebook.com/lisawoowoo
Then send her a quick message saying your from baby and bump and she will add you to the group.

Hope to see some of you there! :) xxx


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]Indie - which mattress are you buying as I havent brought mine yet and there seem to be so many to chose from?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Yeah I am intending to breast feed if possible so I will probably just buy 3 or 4 bottles for when I can express milk and DH can be involved in feeding. I hear you should wait a while before expressing though?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Heartburn comes and goes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Uncomfortable bum in my seat at work  everything feels hard here.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14 more working days til I leave work waaaa hoooo!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Surrounded by boxes ready to move house at the end of the month but still have loads to pack  I want someone to just come and do it all for me and just wake up in the new house all sorted.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Emotion wise I am easily tearful now, very sensitive to my husband working with this particular women in the house hes working at especially as he keep mentioning her and her advice on colours for our new house etc  not impressed. He has also been asked to go and work in the south of france for 2 weeks in august (no doubt she will be going too and I'm really not happy about it all). I'm not saying he is up to anything I just don't like her getting my husbands time and attention when I don't seem to be getting any lately as hes working such long hours at hers and then our new house.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]PG5K  lovely  enjoy your holiday[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lucky 7  try Spatone for the Iron supplement as it doesnt constipate you and its naturally in the water - £8 ish from Boots for a months worth.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hi to the new lady.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have midwife next Monday and she will be taking bloods for glucose test  she hasnt mentioned anything to me re fasting or waiting for 2 hours after a drink etc though.[/FONT]


----------



## Indi84

Pretty sure I'm going to buy a mattress from here 

https://www.thelittlegreensheep.co.uk/

They are really expensive, but as I got the cot for £30 second hand I have a bit more for the mattress now. Been looking up mattresses tons, and all the chemicals used on them contribute to SIDS, and these ones pass all the safety regs without the need for the chemicals. Plus I love organic stuff! If I'd of spent more on the cot prob would have just got one from kiddiecare or mothercare with good reviews.


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG my 4D scan was better than I could imagine!! I love her!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_1_12.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_2_18.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_1_9.jpg


----------



## 3outnumbered

that is too cute, she looks so girly already!!!!

:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks :) She had my nose and mouth lol x


----------



## tashyluv

Hi there, I know I am a bit late (don't really use this section of forum) but i would love to have some buddies close to my due date.

I am due 9th october and I am having a little girly!. At my last midwife appt. (24 weeks) I was measuring 1 wk and a half behind. I didn't really think much of it but I felt the midwife was trying to scare me saying "oh if you havent caught up by the next appt. then we will have to get you another scan!"

I didn't think a week and a half was much? maybe 3/4 weeks. I obviously wouldn't grumble at another scan especially if its for the health of baby but I just thought she was trying to scare me already. To be honest im not worrying until my next appointment anyway. But surely everyone grows at different rates too.

Anyway We will find out on the 18th July x

Thanks for listening x


----------



## Mrs.B.

tashyluv said:


> Hi there, I know I am a bit late (don't really use this section of forum) but i would love to have some buddies close to my due date.
> 
> I am due 9th october and I am having a little girly!. At my last midwife appt. (24 weeks) I was measuring 1 wk and a half behind. I didn't really think much of it but I felt the midwife was trying to scare me saying "oh if you havent caught up by the next appt. then we will have to get you another scan!"
> 
> I didn't think a week and a half was much? maybe 3/4 weeks. I obviously wouldn't grumble at another scan especially if its for the health of baby but I just thought she was trying to scare me already. To be honest im not worrying until my next appointment anyway. But surely everyone grows at different rates too.
> 
> Anyway We will find out on the 18th July x
> 
> Thanks for listening x

Welcome :) I will pop and add you on the front page

I thin kthey give you 2 weeks either way so sounds like you within that to me, always a bonus having extra scan tho :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi and welcome 





FranciscaM said:


> I new here and due 15 October, so I join here?
> Very excited to become first time mama to my baby boy.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love the pictures Mrs B she is adorable.

Welcome to the new ladies


----------



## Mrs.B.

FranciscaM said:


> I new here and due 15 October, so I join here?
> Very excited to become first time mama to my baby boy.

Hi and welcome, I will add you on x


----------



## maisie78

Welcome Tashyluv :flower: We are due on the same day and I'm also having a little girl :D

Hi Francisca and welcome :)

Mrs.B your little girl is gorgeous. It's amazing how detailed those scans are, you can really see her features. 

I was a bit naughty and ordered another pram after reading about how good the mothercare xtreme is for all terain walking (we have 2 dogs). I had bought an excellent condition used silver cross early on but then when it arrived it seemed really heavy and I did go off it a bit but as I plan to have her in a sling/wrap more often than not, I didn't really worry to much. Then I saw this one and knew I wanted one. It only cost me £75 brand new with new car seat from an ebay shop that sells items that have been returned unused to the store. Still have a warranty and it still has all it's labels. I'm thrilled and am a little bit in love with it :haha:


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs B amazing ultrasound shots !!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies! I cant stop lookind at them, we got loads! xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ah, makes me want to go out and have one done :flower:. such amazing pictures. 




Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks Ladies! I cant stop lookind at them, we got loads! xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Dawnlouise30 said:


> ah, makes me want to go out and have one done :flower:. such amazing pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies! I cant stop lookind at them, we got loads! xxClick to expand...

Ditto! She's beautiful mrs.b!!

I would love one but as we get a regular US at 32 weeks I couldn't justify the cost. I did think his profile at the 13 week scan looked just like my brother- we shall see- all adds to the excitement I guess!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## JayDee

Tashyluv - firstly hi :)
Secondly, I measured at least a week, which then went up to 2, behind with my first pregnancy, no-one seemed concerned. I think she was either being over cautious or worrying about something else in your history maybe?
Anyway, try not to worry, my little boy was small (still is for his age) but 100% healthy.

MrsB glad the scan went well. For some reason my computer won't show me the pics, I'll look on my other one later.

Maisie - we ended up with 2 pushchairs because we found the first one we got (loola) was hard to push on uneven surfaces (we live in the country so lots of bumpy, single track roads to walk down). The second one we got was a quinny speedi in a discontinued colour from kiddicare - it was only £100 I think and we still use that every day - DS likes to nap in his pushchair. The loola fits in the car way better though, but he tends to walk now if we go out anywhere.
I'm not sure there is such a thing as a perfect for everything travel system - if there is, we never found it....


----------



## 3outnumbered

hey ladies,

went for my antinatal appointment this morning!! it was eye opening!!!

four pregnancies and obviously i am still clueless!!!:wacko:

had my scan 7 weeks ago anterior plancenta, had midwife 3 weeks ago everything went well, the consulant said to me today, well we are not to worried about the placenta being low!!! i was like what!!! he said it is sitting next to my Cervix!!

at my 16wk gender scan it was very high!!

i thought the placenta attached itself to the uterus wall and stayed put, lets hope it does full circle and gets back up high.

so need a few more scans on at 32 weeks and then ....... who knows.

I am also measuring 3 1/2weeks more than i should be i am measuring 32 weeks, so another reason i need another scan!

ended up being in consultants room half an hour, not the normal ten minutes.

so am now having to be up the hospital every two weeks until Caleb gets here! 

could my baby be standing up in there, little monkey!!

anyone else had this. 

:dohh:


----------



## tashyluv

JayDee said:


> Tashyluv - firstly hi :)
> Secondly, I measured at least a week, which then went up to 2, behind with my first pregnancy, no-one seemed concerned. I think she was either being over cautious or worrying about something else in your history maybe?
> Anyway, try not to worry, my little boy was small (still is for his age) but 100% healthy.
> 
> .

I think she was maybe being over cautious. I didn't have any problems wih my first she was 6lb 12 at birth. Im not too worried about it, I will cross that bridge depending on the results of my next appointment. I just thought she was a bit over the top the way she explained it too me, lucky im not one to freak out, although now shes got me thinking a bit!

No wonder shes small anyway I think baby is going to be a gymnast the way she wriggles about, last night I was trying to figure out whether it was a foot or arm sticking out my tummy! Im sure she was lying flat out! 

Brings back memories of my first pregnancy!


----------



## FranciscaM

I think my boy is gymnast too! All day he been moving, with bottom in air and leg kick out to side! 

I also look for text or bump friend for when I have baby? If live in UK and due date near mine -(15 Oct), then please send message to me. Thank you.


----------



## Erised

3outnumbered said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> went for my antinatal appointment this morning!! it was eye opening!!!
> 
> four pregnancies and obviously i am still clueless!!!:wacko:
> 
> had my scan 7 weeks ago anterior plancenta, had midwife 3 weeks ago everything went well, the consulant said to me today, well we are not to worried about the placenta being low!!! i was like what!!! he said it is sitting next to my Cervix!!
> 
> at my 16wk gender scan it was very high!!
> 
> i thought the placenta attached itself to the uterus wall and stayed put, lets hope it does full circle and gets back up high.
> 
> so need a few more scans on at 32 weeks and then ....... who knows.
> 
> I am also measuring 3 1/2weeks more than i should be i am measuring 32 weeks, so another reason i need another scan!
> 
> ended up being in consultants room half an hour, not the normal ten minutes.
> 
> so am now having to be up the hospital every two weeks until Caleb gets here!
> 
> could my baby be standing up in there, little monkey!!
> 
> anyone else had this.
> 
> :dohh:

With my first they never mentioned how I was measuring (a Dutch thing), but they felt the need to give me an extra scan at around 30 something weeks as they thought she might have been on the large side. The scan showed her measuring pretty much spot on, only 1 of the things (think it was her belly) measured slightly larger than average...

She was born 6lbs 6oz, and absolutely tiny. All the midwives and doctors in hospital went on about how tiny she was, showing her off as they hardly ever see a baby that small. In fact, she was that small that she was nearly classed 'pre-mature' (at 40+2!!!) and she shared some of the preemie traits, like not being able to keep her temperature so we were nearly kept in hospital 

This day it still annoys me that I had my regular midwives asking me 'did we pick up on her being so small?' ... erm, no! No you didn't! In fact, you were bloody worried she'd be LARGE *sigh*

It now has me worried that maybe my placenta stopped functioning properly at the end of my pregnancy (though it never got mentioned) and I'm a bit worried this time around :S


----------



## Lucky7s

Hi & welcome to all the new ladies!! 
Had my 2 year anniversary yesterday.. went to a really nice dinner with DH.. kinda crazy to be talking about where we'll be and how it will be on our 5 year anniversary, seeing as this is are first child. So exciting!

Finally going to my prental yoga class at lunch time today.. haven't gone in a month since it's been busy at work, I truly miss it.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## emmgee1

Hi ladies i thought i'd join you i'm due oct 14th with a boy! its lovely to see some many people on here! :thumbup:
hope everyone is ok and enjoying pregnancy. Is any of you ladys from the south west of england?? xxx


----------



## maisie78

Hi emmgee and welcome :flower: I live in Nottinghamshire now but am originally from Plymouth and all of my family still live there :thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

Erised - my little boy was 6lb 4oz at 10 days late. They kept us in for 48 hours to check he was managing his temperature and blood sugar ok, but he was fine. He came out very alert and nosey and strangely unfloppy. We have pictures of him 2 days old almost sat on our knees rather than craddled in our arms. I went to see my friend's newborn the other day (think she was about 10 days old) and was really surprised how floppy she was as DS never was.

I also wondered the same thing about my placenta, so I'm kind of glad I've got another scan at 32 weeks this time. That said, he was wriggling away right up to labour starting (as in I got kicked and then got contractions) so guess there was nothing wrong with him really. Also, he's still tiny 2.5 years later so maybe that's just his build.


----------



## Erised

Eleanor was very similar. She was a 10 on the apgar score right away and was very alert, so they didn't worry about her apart from not keeping her temperature. We had home help for 7 hours a day anyway, so were allowed home but had to check her temperature at every nappy change and have a hat on her at all times + keep her under several layers of clothes and blankets. After a bath we had to have her clothes ready pre-heated so she'd warm up again quickly. 

She was soooo strong as well though. She surprised the health visitor as she rolled over at 2 days old while waiting for her bath (it was a one time thing btw ;)). I just assumed it was all normal, until I held a baby next and he flopped all over the place... took me by surprise big time.

She looks like a monkey in this photo, but that's *all* she kept doing at just over 2 weeks old. Just exploring the world and looking around without needing any support from us at all. Adding a photo of her now as well, just to show you she's outgrown her monkey looks 

Eleanor too is still quite tiny for her age, but she's finally starting to catch up =)
 



Attached Files:







strong little miss.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 34









Eleanor.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## leoniebabey

Still don't have internet so still using my phone :( but thought I'd update from my. Appointment on tuesday at the fetal medcine place. Baby is growing fine, everything looks good. The cyst hasn't grown at all which is brilliant but when they did the blood flow scan they found that it's something lsightly different. There now saying that this bit of lung tissue has it's own blood vessle but isn't connected up proporly to the lung structure so still won't work. He said it's moderate size so he think they will need to do surgery at some point on LO. They want me to deliver him at the better hospital as he could come out absoloutly fine which they think he will however he may need a little help. I'm going to get a date to go in and be induced at my next appointment there. Think that's's all they said for now I have another scan in 3 weeks and then my final scan will be the 22nd august when I find out my date to have him! 
Hope everyone else + LO's are doing well and coming along fine. I had my 28w midwife appointment today everything Is fine, measuring 29cm.
Will add a pic from my scan on tuesday they let me see 4d! I was pretty amazed it's so clear.
 



Attached Files:







Newcastle%20Upon%20Tyne-20120710-02662.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa40

Awww leonie. That's so cute & glad they are going to keep a close eye on you although I hope you won't need any medical assistance :thumbup:
I had my 28 week appt today and was measuring 29cm too. The midwife said she's either having a stretch or is a big baby... She's been about the 75th percentile all the way along though so I'm going for a fatty lol!
I'm ok with that as I'm terrified she'll come early and be so small (no reason to think it I'm just a worrier) so it makes me feel better that she might be packing on the pounds early :thumbup:
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

My 1st weighed 8lbs 2.5 at 38w 2d so I think this baby is going to weigh probobly a little over that. I'm gonna say around 8lbs 8 The 20 week scan measurmeants were almost identical! I'll be very suprised if he weighs less than LO did! Yeah I'm glad there going to be keeping a good eye on him. I got to meet the dr who will do the tests on him when he's born so that was a bit more reassuring!


----------



## Mrs.B.

emmgee1 said:


> Hi ladies i thought i'd join you i'm due oct 14th with a boy! its lovely to see some many people on here! :thumbup:
> hope everyone is ok and enjoying pregnancy. Is any of you ladys from the south west of england?? xxx

Welcome, I will get you added to the front page :)
I'm in Wiltshire x



leoniebabey said:


> Still don't have internet so still using my phone :( but thought I'd update from my. Appointment on tuesday at the fetal medcine place. Baby is growing fine, everything looks good. The cyst hasn't grown at all which is brilliant but when they did the blood flow scan they found that it's something lsightly different. There now saying that this bit of lung tissue has it's own blood vessle but isn't connected up proporly to the lung structure so still won't work. He said it's moderate size so he think they will need to do surgery at some point on LO. They want me to deliver him at the better hospital as he could come out absoloutly fine which they think he will however he may need a little help. I'm going to get a date to go in and be induced at my next appointment there. Think that's's all they said for now I have another scan in 3 weeks and then my final scan will be the 22nd august when I find out my date to have him!
> Hope everyone else + LO's are doing well and coming along fine. I had my 28w midwife appointment today everything Is fine, measuring 29cm.
> Will add a pic from my scan on tuesday they let me see 4d! I was pretty amazed it's so clear.

Great pic :) Glad he's doing ok. 



Lisa40 said:


> Awww leonie. That's so cute & glad they are going to keep a close eye on you although I hope you won't need any medical assistance :thumbup:
> I had my 28 week appt today and was measuring 29cm too. The midwife said she's either having a stretch or is a big baby... She's been about the 75th percentile all the way along though so I'm going for a fatty lol!
> I'm ok with that as I'm terrified she'll come early and be so small (no reason to think it I'm just a worrier) so it makes me feel better that she might be packing on the pounds early :thumbup:
> xx

I have my 28 week appointment 1 week today. At my 25 week apointment I was measuring 27, so interesting to see this one :)


Was anyone that had a 4D scan given an estimated weight? My little girl is currently weighing aprox 2lb6oz. 

So in theory I think she should weigh at Least 7lb6 at birth (0.5lbs a week from 30 weeks)??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome, we have the same due date :flower: and i am having a boy, am from north west though x x x x 








emmgee1 said:


> Hi ladies i thought i'd join you i'm due oct 14th with a boy! its lovely to see some many people on here! :thumbup:
> hope everyone is ok and enjoying pregnancy. Is any of you ladys from the south west of england?? xxx


----------



## JayDee

Aww great 3d pics MrsB - I can see them now. Think you are cooking a cutie in there :)

Leonie - great news from the appointment.

Erised - I don't think she looks like a monkey at all, newborn or now. I did call my LO "chipmunk" when he was tiny though, as that's what he reminded me of - not sure why.

This is him, 1 day old looking very alert and last month.
 



Attached Files:







jake1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









jake2.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jocr

3outnumbered said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> went for my antinatal appointment this morning!! it was eye opening!!!
> 
> four pregnancies and obviously i am still clueless!!!:wacko:
> 
> had my scan 7 weeks ago anterior plancenta, had midwife 3 weeks ago everything went well, the consulant said to me today, well we are not to worried about the placenta being low!!! i was like what!!! he said it is sitting next to my Cervix!!
> 
> at my 16wk gender scan it was very high!!
> 
> i thought the placenta attached itself to the uterus wall and stayed put, lets hope it does full circle and gets back up high.
> 
> so need a few more scans on at 32 weeks and then ....... who knows.
> 
> I am also measuring 3 1/2weeks more than i should be i am measuring 32 weeks, so another reason i need another scan!
> 
> ended up being in consultants room half an hour, not the normal ten minutes.
> 
> so am now having to be up the hospital every two weeks until Caleb gets here!
> 
> could my baby be standing up in there, little monkey!!
> 
> anyone else had this.
> 
> :dohh:

I thought like you that they attached and didnt move that much - how strange. Well ya learn something new every day. 



Lisa40 said:


> Awww leonie. That's so cute & glad they are going to keep a close eye on you although I hope you won't need any medical assistance :thumbup:
> I had my 28 week appt today and was measuring 29cm too. The midwife said she's either having a stretch or is a big baby... She's been about the 75th percentile all the way along though so I'm going for a fatty lol!
> I'm ok with that as I'm terrified she'll come early and be so small (no reason to think it I'm just a worrier) so it makes me feel better that she might be packing on the pounds early :thumbup:
> xx

Excuse the thickness but what does 75th Percentile mean and how do you know this is the case (midwife or dr tell you)- nothothing has been mentioned to me? Like you Id rather a larger fatter baby just as you say a bit of a worrier.:hugs:


----------



## Quartz

I was told that the placenta can move upwards as your bump grows bigger but is unlikely to move downwards (so now that mine is 6cm about my cervix it wont move back down to being low lying like it was last pregnancy) at least that is what I thought

Jocr - 75th Percentile basically means that 74% of babies at the gestation were smaller and 25% bigger. On the scans that I have it has a line with a dot for each measurement with a line in the middle to indicate 50% (i.e. the average weight at that point) so you can see where your baby lies. 

How much longer has everyone at work - I finish 7 weeks today


----------



## JayDee

%iles - there are various graphs in your maternity notes, and even more in your baby's health records when you get them that compare the size/weight/height of your child to government data on "normals".

50th is right in the middle, 2nd (where my son was at birth) means 98% of kids the same age are bigger, 75th means (as someone else explained) 25% are bigger.

They use them to plot if your baby is growing at the "normal" rate compared to their birth weight. I guess they use it in pregnancy to spot if your baby isn't growing enough or you're at risk of giving birth to a toddler!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

JayDee said:


> Aww great 3d pics MrsB - I can see them now. Think you are cooking a cutie in there :)
> 
> Leonie - great news from the appointment.
> 
> Erised - I don't think she looks like a monkey at all, newborn or now. I did call my LO "chipmunk" when he was tiny though, as that's what he reminded me of - not sure why.
> 
> This is him, 1 day old looking very alert and last month.

My DH calls me Chipmunk sometimes... not sure why!! lol

Lovely pics!

xxx


----------



## Jocr

Oh i see that explains it. I will look and see if I can see any of this on photos or notes. 
I finish work end of July waaa hoooo


----------



## Dawnlouise30

hi ladies, hope you are all well.

I finish work on 16th August, can't wait.

I was up at stupid o clock this morning to go to the next sale. spent lots on baby clothes but when i added it all up i had saved half of what i would have paid had i brought the items full price. Little man now has a pretty much complete wardrobe through to about 9 months or so.

I am massivly craving chocolate milkshake today so Dh has gone to McDonalds to get me the largest one he can find (20 min drive each way!, bless him)


----------



## mrswichman

12 weeks exactly till i go on maternity =D and about a month or less before i go to easier job at my work place.....i so cant wait!


----------



## Lisa92881

So jealous of all of you who are stopping work soon! I'm working right up until this little guy comes! :dohh:

Dawn - Sounds like a great deal!! And good job hubby! I am starting to develop more of a craving for sweets too. In the beginning I wanted nothing to do with sweets, but these days I find myself wanting cookies or ice cream yummmmm.


----------



## lilosmom

Mmmmm... ice cream!:icecream:


----------



## 3outnumbered

I always thought i would work right up to the end, worked in an office for the first two pregnancies but 4 weeks to the end of pregnancy i was shattered just getting up for work.

my last pregnancy i was working in a nursery and in the end couldnt get off the chairs without groaning so gave up 4 weeks to the end as well.

My point, just see how you feel, you will be cream crackered near the end. dont push yourself, save yourself for pushing that baby out. 

:thumbup:


----------



## maisie78

Mrswichman, glad to hear they are putting you on lighter duties. I remember you saying a little while ago that you were struggling.

I went to the Dr on Friday as I have been really struggling with carpal tunnel and back/hip pain and she has signed me off for 4 weeks. If I am able to go back to work after this I will only have 4 weeks to work until I finish. I am feeling better for knowing I don't have to sit in agony every day at work. 

I really want to get Bean's room done while I'm off with the help of OH of course...I shall be supervising :winkwink:


----------



## Indi84

I've got my mat leave starting after next week, I'm just exhausted and suffering with swollen ankles (can't walk after shifts sometimes!), midwife recommended it. I was really excited, but have just had two weeks off to use holiday up and I think I'm going to be a bit bored and waiting for the baby to come. Almost wondering whether to stay on extra or not. :shrug:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: lovely ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA! Been super busy!

Hope your all well and enjoying getting bigger :winkwink:

Bit tmi but has anyone else boobs started really leaking :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

3outnumbered said:


> I always thought i would work right up to the end, worked in an office for the first two pregnancies but 4 weeks to the end of pregnancy i was shattered just getting up for work.
> 
> my last pregnancy i was working in a nursery and in the end couldnt get off the chairs without groaning so gave up 4 weeks to the end as well.
> 
> My point, just see how you feel, you will be cream crackered near the end. dont push yourself, save yourself for pushing that baby out.
> 
> :thumbup:

True. :) If I need to I will definitely stop working early, but as it stands now I'll be working as long as possible. I do work with special needs preschoolers though, which also involves a lot of getting up and down and all that....so we'll see how I'm feeling towards the end!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

so this morning i decided to fall down the stairs:blush:
Literally slid from top to bottom on my back. Went straight to a and e and they sent me through to maternity unit. 
Both heartbeats found and then tracked for 40 mins, although both babies vety naughty and kept moving out the way so they had to keep resetting monitor. Both stayed about 140/150bpm.
Ive had to have some blood taken so they can see if any of babies blood is in mine. Apparently this will show if im bleeding internally. Im hoping that it means they're not too concerned as they've sent me home and just told me to ring later to get results.
I feel fine although was very shaken and now have a very sore bum :blush:
Hubby has put me to bed with a film and a cuppa so just trying to relax now after all the stress. Hoping results are fine later x


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman said:


> 12 weeks exactly till i go on maternity =D and about a month or less before i go to easier job at my work place.....i so cant wait!

Glad they listened and you got a easier job for the end



maisie78 said:


> Mrswichman, glad to hear they are putting you on lighter duties. I remember you saying a little while ago that you were struggling.
> 
> I went to the Dr on Friday as I have been really struggling with carpal tunnel and back/hip pain and she has signed me off for 4 weeks. If I am able to go back to work after this I will only have 4 weeks to work until I finish. I am feeling better for knowing I don't have to sit in agony every day at work.
> 
> I really want to get Bean's room done while I'm off with the help of OH of course...I shall be supervising :winkwink:

Yay for doctor listening to you and signing you off



Mrs Mc said:


> so this morning i decided to fall down the stairs:blush:
> Literally slid from top to bottom on my back. Went straight to a and e and they sent me through to maternity unit.
> Both heartbeats found and then tracked for 40 mins, although both babies vety naughty and kept moving out the way so they had to keep resetting monitor. Both stayed about 140/150bpm.
> Ive had to have some blood taken so they can see if any of babies blood is in mine. Apparently this will show if im bleeding internally. Im hoping that it means they're not too concerned as they've sent me home and just told me to ring later to get results.
> I feel fine although was very shaken and now have a very sore bum :blush:
> Hubby has put me to bed with a film and a cuppa so just trying to relax now after all the stress. Hoping results are fine later x

Hope your ok!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Last night I had the worst pain across the bottom of my bump/knicker line. Ended up curling up on the floor and laying there for a while, wasn't pleasant.Today my back is killing me!! Hope this is a one of and not a sign of weeks to come!


----------



## Erised

Mrs. B - I know that feeling!! I had it every other day ish between 19 and 23 weeks. So glad it's gone now!! I'm pretty sure mine was caused by my baby laying horizontally and very low down. Think she must have been trapping nerves or something, it bloody hurt and made it near impossible to walk. I'm quite sure she turned this week to be vertical and head down, and I haven't had any problems what so ever. 

Hope it eases soon for you.

Mrs. Mc - Ouch! Hope both you and the babies are ok. Can imagine that's quite a worry =(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> Mrs. B - I know that feeling!! I had it every other day ish between 19 and 23 weeks. So glad it's gone now!! I'm pretty sure mine was caused by my baby laying horizontally and very low down. Think she must have been trapping nerves or something, it bloody hurt and made it near impossible to walk. I'm quite sure she turned this week to be vertical and head down, and I haven't had any problems what so ever.
> 
> Hope it eases soon for you.
> 
> Mrs. Mc - Ouch! Hope both you and the babies are ok. Can imagine that's quite a worry =(

Baby has been head down since 22 weeks, so we seem lucky in that respect, but she must have shifted to lay on something x


----------



## maisie78

Mrs Mc said:


> so this morning i decided to fall down the stairs:blush:
> Literally slid from top to bottom on my back. Went straight to a and e and they sent me through to maternity unit.
> Both heartbeats found and then tracked for 40 mins, although both babies vety naughty and kept moving out the way so they had to keep resetting monitor. Both stayed about 140/150bpm.
> Ive had to have some blood taken so they can see if any of babies blood is in mine. Apparently this will show if im bleeding internally. Im hoping that it means they're not too concerned as they've sent me home and just told me to ring later to get results.
> I feel fine although was very shaken and now have a very sore bum :blush:
> Hubby has put me to bed with a film and a cuppa so just trying to relax now after all the stress. Hoping results are fine later x

I hope you're ok :flower: Glad to see your OH is taking good care of you. I don't think they would have sent you home if there was anything to worry about.


----------



## Lisa92881

Glad you're ok mrsmc!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

So when is everyone going to pack there hospital bag????


----------



## princess_1991

3outnumbered said:


> So when is everyone going to pack there hospital bag????

Probably around the same time I actually start buying things for the baby :blush: :rofl:


----------



## maisie78

3outnumbered said:


> So when is everyone going to pack there hospital bag????

I've been lazy and bought one of the Miracle bags on the Bounty flash sales that comes with everything you need for a 48 hour hospital stay. It was £34.99 and will be a really nice change bag afterwards. I just need to add clothes for me and baby along with some snacks/drinks for OH and I and I'm done :thumbup:


----------



## maisie78

I had my GTT this morning. Turned out it was a 2 hour test instead of 3 hour which was a bonus for me. My fasting blood result on the finger prick test was 6.7 so within target but it came back as 7.8 after the 2 hours which is right on the borderline so got to wait and see if I get a phone call tomorrow. If I don't hear anything I'm fine so fingers crossed. The nurse did say not to worry too much as she has seen the finger prick test come back as 8.1 on some ladies and they have turned out to be fine.

The test itself was absolutely fine. The drink was orange Lucozade and while it's not something I normally drink it wasn't horrible so went down quite easily in the 10 mins I was given. I didn't suffer any dizziness or nausea so hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Jocr

Mrs Mc said:


> so this morning i decided to fall down the stairs:blush:
> Literally slid from top to bottom on my back. Went straight to a and e and they sent me through to maternity unit.
> Both heartbeats found and then tracked for 40 mins, although both babies vety naughty and kept moving out the way so they had to keep resetting monitor. Both stayed about 140/150bpm.
> Ive had to have some blood taken so they can see if any of babies blood is in mine. Apparently this will show if im bleeding internally. Im hoping that it means they're not too concerned as they've sent me home and just told me to ring later to get results.
> I feel fine although was very shaken and now have a very sore bum :blush:
> Hubby has put me to bed with a film and a cuppa so just trying to relax now after all the stress. Hoping results are fine later x

OMG you poor thing - I bet that was scary. Keep resting hun and im sure you will be ok. Hopefully they wont keep you waiting too long for the results. :hugs:



Mrs.B. said:


> Last night I had the worst pain across the bottom of my bump/knicker line. Ended up curling up on the floor and laying there for a while, wasn't pleasant.Today my back is killing me!! Hope this is a one of and not a sign of weeks to come!

I have been getting a pain bottom right just above knicker line that is like a shooting pain. I assume it it another growth spurt. hope your feeling better now.

Any one got stretch marks on their tummys yet? I have got some extra ones on my thighs and bum. Im unsure if tummy stretch marks come a bit later or if I was going to get them they would have stated by now?

Also does anyone elses tummy feel cool to the touch compared to the rest of the body? Im not concerned just wondered if anyone else has it? Sure its for a good reason.

I have my midwife appointment today - taking some bloods I think.we have the olympic tourch coming through our town today so will pop out and see that in my lunch break.

Cant stop eating whilst im at work, especially sweet things lately.

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Gender scan/4D scan booked for Saturday :thumbup:
Can't wait to see LO again :happydance:

Midwife tomorrow and have to go and have my 28 week bloods done later on today :dohh:

No stretch marks for me as of yet :blush:


----------



## JayDee

Lisa - I'm also working right up to, and including, my due date. My maternity pay is rubbish and I'd rather have time off with my baby. Plus, my first was 10 days late so guessing I might get a week off before this one arrives anyway! There is nothing manual about my job, unless you count having to carry a laptop if I go to another site, so I think I'll be fine.

Mrs Mc - hope you're ok, falling down the stairs is not nice at any time, esp when there are 3 of you to worry about.

Has anyone else noticed their bump is lopsided? I noticed it with my first too, but the side that is sticking out more is the opposite one to where baby is laid - guess she's moved her arms and legs forward or something....

No stretch marks here - didn't get any last time (I love bio oil) but I am bigger this time so not ruling out the possibility. I'm getting a bit old to be showing off my belly anyway, although a do prefer bikinis to swimming costumes but I guess I'll live if I have to switch to a tankini.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have a tankini from last time after giving birth. Since I still has some baby weight etc, I felt more comfortable. For me stretch marks didn't happen until things started to go back after pregnancy. I used cream and bio oil too and it doesn't change genetics. Your skin can only stretch so much before it hits the limit. Oh and I'm sure starting with babies a bit later affected that too, in youth your skin is in better shape to bounce back.

I'm feeling good, lots of kicks, she's growing well. I have to fin time for my GD test this week, hope I can. Major complaints are my hip and back pain, but that won't go away any time soon! Hope you are all well :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> I had my GTT this morning. Turned out it was a 2 hour test instead of 3 hour which was a bonus for me. My fasting blood result on the finger prick test was 6.7 so within target but it came back as 7.8 after the 2 hours which is right on the borderline so got to wait and see if I get a phone call tomorrow. If I don't hear anything I'm fine so fingers crossed. The nurse did say not to worry too much as she has seen the finger prick test come back as 8.1 on some ladies and they have turned out to be fine.
> 
> The test itself was absolutely fine. The drink was orange Lucozade and while it's not something I normally drink it wasn't horrible so went down quite easily in the 10 mins I was given. I didn't suffer any dizziness or nausea so hoping this is a good sign.

They must use different figures everywhere as mine wasn't allowed to be above 5.1


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B. said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> I had my GTT this morning. Turned out it was a 2 hour test instead of 3 hour which was a bonus for me. My fasting blood result on the finger prick test was 6.7 so within target but it came back as 7.8 after the 2 hours which is right on the borderline so got to wait and see if I get a phone call tomorrow. If I don't hear anything I'm fine so fingers crossed. The nurse did say not to worry too much as she has seen the finger prick test come back as 8.1 on some ladies and they have turned out to be fine.
> 
> The test itself was absolutely fine. The drink was orange Lucozade and while it's not something I normally drink it wasn't horrible so went down quite easily in the 10 mins I was given. I didn't suffer any dizziness or nausea so hoping this is a good sign.
> 
> They must use different figures everywhere as mine wasn't allowed to be above 5.1Click to expand...

Really? Must be the tester kit they use? Nurse told me it has to be under 7.8 but they like the fasting one to be under 7. I posted about this in 3rd tri too and I was surprised by how many different methods of testing there are. I thought it was just standard but apparently not :shrug:


----------



## AshleyLK

princess_1991 said:


> Gender scan/4D scan booked for Saturday :thumbup:
> Can't wait to see LO again :happydance:
> 
> Midwife tomorrow and have to go and have my 28 week bloods done later on today :dohh:
> 
> No stretch marks for me as of yet :blush:

Good luck on your scan! I have a 4D booked for July 30th :))) Can't wait!


----------



## FranciscaM

Hello all!

I quickly on computer at hotel to say hello! I here until Thursday, so hope I relax when I get back!.

I meant to go for walk with mama earlier, but I so tired and bubs having party inside! 

It lovely place, so might have swim later, but not sure, as bump look so big in costume! 

I now think I have little sleep as so tired.... :sleep:


----------



## maisie78

Enjoy a swim. This is the one time we don't have to worry about how we look in a swimming suit. All people see is a pregnant woman :thumbup: Enjoy your break x


----------



## Lucky7s

I've been wanting to go to the pool and do some laps.. I need to just do it!

I also will be working up until possible due date. I think I will be asking them if I can start working from home mid September. We'll see what they say. 

I've also had some sharp pains down below.. like top of underware line.. I don't know if its LO kicking me or if it's growing pains.

No stretch marks on my tummy yet.. I do however have them on my legs and hips since I was younger and they look to be getting worse. I hate them.

hope everyone is well!! 28 week check up on Thursday hopefully I get to see Baby Leo!

V


----------



## JayDee

Lucky 7 - I've had stretch marks on my legs since I was a teenager - not many and they have faded a lot now, most of the time I don't notice them. They aren't pretty though, and you can't always hide them on your legs (mine are mainly just above my knee on one side).


----------



## Jocr

Midwife appointment went well yesterday and I even got to see baby on an unoffical quick scan as she couldnt tell which way baby was laying by touch so had a quick look on the scan which was nice. He is head down or at least he was yesterday.
She took my blood for glucose test and said if there are any probs with it they would then call me in for a fasting test.
I was measured and baby/tummy comes in at 90 percentile, so hes quite big it seems although my lovely bump isnt huge - must be carrying quite far back (if that makes sense).
9 more working days for me and I cant wait to leave here. I feel like a spare part here at the moment as not much for me to do.
Enjoy the sun UK ladies, its the first time ive seen it out for quite sometime.
:hugs:


----------



## maisie78

I'm glad your appointment went well. I would love to see my baby again but as the midwife appointments take place at the health centre where they don't have a scanner I doubt it will happen :(

I hope your GTT comes back normal. I haven;t had a phone call yet today so hoping this is a good sign. I know there is still plenty of time for them to ring but keeping my fingers crossed.

Weather-wise we're still a bit cloudy here but apparently by Thursday it's going to be really nice so looking forward to some much needed vitamin D :thumbup:


----------



## lazybum09

anyone feeling super tired now? feel like i could sleep all day and night, which is hard with a 2.5 year old, finishing work 4 weeks on Sunday, can't come quick enough x


----------



## maisie78

lazybum09 said:


> anyone feeling super tired now? feel like i could sleep all day and night, which is hard with a 2.5 year old, finishing work 4 weeks on Sunday, can't come quick enough x

Completely shattered! I've been signed off work and have found I am needing an afternoon nap most days. Apparently I have become a 2 year old again :blush:


----------



## 3outnumbered

i am starting to get shattered around 4pm, would like a nap but with three kids already it aint going to happen. :wacko:

:wacko:

I am finding it really hard getting in and out of the car as well, keep forgetting to get in carefully!! so back starts hurting as i twist in. silly dopey pregnant woman. x


----------



## princess_1991

Just seen the midwife, she's referred me for an emergency scan today, 

Im only 28 weeks but I'm measuring 32,
scan needed to check If it's just a big baby or if it's Polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid)

Will update later when I know more :thumbup:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Princess i am the same measuring 4 weeks bigger, dont have scan for another two weeks though. 

hope scan goes okay. x


----------



## JayDee

Princess - hope all is ok, you never know, your little monkey might not be as stubborn this time and you can find out what team you're on.


----------



## Erised

Had our midwife appointment today as well, all went well. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead, but they give it a 3 week range so won't do anything yet. If at my next appointment I'm measuring 3 weeks or more ahead, they'll arrange a scan for me. I'm not worried, I measured big with my first as well and she came out absolutely tiny around the 5 to 10%. 

Blood pressure is fine, heart rate both fine for me and baby, urine test came back fine etc. 
Next appointment will be at 28 weeks when the midwife will come around to take blood, make me take the silly drink and she'll come back 2 hours later for the rest of the bloods. So happy I get to stay home for the fasting test =D 

Also, very happy as our nursery stuff arrived today!! Have to finish painting now, and go to Ikea to buy the furniture. Can't wait.


----------



## Jocr

princess_1991 said:


> Just seen the midwife, she's referred me for an emergency scan today,
> 
> Im only 28 weeks but I'm measuring 32,
> scan needed to check If it's just a big baby or if it's Polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid)
> 
> Will update later when I know more :thumbup:

Goodluck - when will you get the scan?



lazybum09 said:


> anyone feeling super tired now? feel like i could sleep all day and night, which is hard with a 2.5 year old, finishing work 4 weeks on Sunday, can't come quick enough x

Yep - I think if I were allowed I would have a nap at 2 and another at about 6pm:blush:. at the weekends I have mand=ged to nap for 2 hours in the early evening late afternoon but whilst im at work I have to just yawn through the afternoon.
It doesnt help not having much work to do at work as the boss has taken most of my projects away and passed them to other people too early - he should just let me leave now (Control freak)!!


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen the midwife, she's referred me for an emergency scan today,
> 
> Im only 28 weeks but I'm measuring 32,
> scan needed to check If it's just a big baby or if it's Polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid)
> 
> Will update later when I know more :thumbup:
> 
> Goodluck - when will you get the scan?Click to expand...

Scans at 6:30 today :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck princess, hope all is well. Did you have a glucose tolerance test already? Has your weight gain been normal?


----------



## princess_1991

No glucose test because of no diabetes history in the family :shrug:

I didn't gain a pound from my pre-pregnancy weight until 26 weeks and now I'm just gaining steadily


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's weird that they only do the test if it's in the history. Here they do it with everyone at 28 weeks or earlier as they have learned no one is safe from it, heavy/thin , history or no.


----------



## princess_1991

Nope never had a mention of it other then if it was in the family, I reckon if it turns out baby is just big I reckon they'll want one to see if that's the cause but I think it's pretty pointless cuz the results aren't accurate after 28 weeks


----------



## maisie78

I hope your scan has gone well princess :flower:

I didn't get a call from the Dr today so assume I passed my GTT. Really pleased that I don't have to worry about that on top of the carpal tunnel/sciatica :D


----------



## Lucky7s

JayDee said:


> Lucky 7 - I've had stretch marks on my legs since I was a teenager - not many and they have faded a lot now, most of the time I don't notice them. They aren't pretty though, and you can't always hide them on your legs (mine are mainly just above my knee on one side).

Ya I got huge stretch marks on my upper thighs and hips from when I gained a lot of weight at the age of 17. I was under a lot of stress cuz my mom took me to Argentina to live for a year. Left my sisters, fam, and friends while I was in high school. So I gained like 40 pounds quick. Kinda sucks they're their for life. 



lazybum09 said:


> anyone feeling super tired now? feel like i could sleep all day and night, which is hard with a 2.5 year old, finishing work 4 weeks on Sunday, can't come quick enough x

OMG I dream about my couch while I'm at work. I also have a couch in my office and I'm tempted to close the door and lay down. I have to fight the urge to do so.. although they would totally understand here I just feel like if I do that I might as well just go home. I need to bring in my laptop and just lay on my couch soon.


princess_1991 said:


> Nope never had a mention of it other then if it was in the family, I reckon if it turns out baby is just big I reckon they'll want one to see if that's the cause but I think it's pretty pointless cuz the results aren't accurate after 28 weeks

Interesting everyone gets this in the U.S. Hope your scan goes well!! :hugs:


----------



## lazybum09

hope all went well princess x


----------



## JayDee

Lucky7 - the marks on my legs are just cos I got tall quick, think I did just stretch upwards! Never mind.

No-one mentioned a gtt test to me, this or last pregnancy, but I wouldn't fall into the 'at risk' groups. I do find the differences between countries,a nd even different areas of the uk, fascinating. Each country has its own rules about what you can do, eat and need testing for in pregnancy. Same with babies and vaccinations and stuff, we don't have a chicken pox vaccine but I know some countries do.


----------



## princess_1991

Baby is fine, measuring a little bit big but nothing to worry them, amniotic fluid level is normal too so we are very relieved!

Also we found out we are having a beautiful little :pink: GIRL!! :pink:

We are over the moon! 

Btw not sure if I have any of you on Facebook but if I do could you not mention anything about the sex please! It's a secret :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooo yeah, princess is having her own little princess :) congrats! Now rush out and buy some girlie things. Glad everything is good and baby is just a bit ahead of their so called 'norm'. I was going to keep it a secret but family gave us the guilt trip so we caved.


----------



## princess_1991

thanks hopeful!

here she is, our little princess Lily Kirsty Louise Whorton:cloud9:


​


----------



## Lucky7s

Jaydee- Ya that's another way to get them.. i hate them!

Congrats Princess!!! How sweet, great pic too!


----------



## mrswichman

Ahhh I'm about to sound really selfish right here...

So my husband got me a art canvas and said i should draw/paint something personal to the baby on it for his bedroom...so i've been trying to rack my brain of something really adorable/personal from mommy to put on it, so far coming up completely blank...

Anyways on to why I'm being selfish...My husbands niece Draws pictures as well and she wants to draw things for his room but I kind of feel like i dont want to put them in there because i want the art drawn to be from mommy...i dont want it smothered with other drawings...does that sound bad...?


----------



## Lucky7s

I don't think it's selfish.. It's just what your preference is. 

Funny enough my niece is painting me something and I can't wait to see it, I also had a thought that if it wasn't what I wanted I wouldn't hang it. I have a feeling it will be great but I hate that initial thought and I thought it was the meanest thought to have. HA why do we always have to feel so guilty?


----------



## mrswichman

i just dont want to seem like a butt if i dont hang it up...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Princess :)

I've just been rudely woken with severe leg cramp!! Ouchie!!


----------



## JayDee

Congrats Princess, and welcome to team pink :) more importantly, glad your little girl is ok in there.

i'm rubbish at art and anything creative so would never try to do anything more than a handprint so jealous of those who can create personal things. What about basing your pic on one of the many poems or short phrases i've seen around the internet about mothers carrying their babies with them for a short while but in their heart forever or something? Depends if you have a strong theme idea for your nursery that you'd want it to fit in with......


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations princess! Pleased to hear you little girl is doing well and welcome to team pink :flower:

I'm not creative either. I think those genes went to my sister, my mum is a great seamstress, knitter, cross stitcher etc and my sister is just as good but I have nothing :shrug:


----------



## Indi84

Just been for my GTT, the drink was fine, but spent the next two hours gagging and trying to keep it in!! Anyway as normal they couldn't get enough blood, so they got enough for the GTT, but now I have to go midwife later and get ANOTHER blood test for 28 week bloods, and my anti D injection. Already have three holes, one in each arm and one in my wrist?!

Congrats on the little girl princess :)


----------



## maisie78

Oh that's a bit rubbish Indi. At least they got enough for the GTT though and you don't have to re-do that. Have they given you any indication of what your levels are? When will you find out?

My Dr rang this morning out of the blue. At first I thought it was to tell me I had failed the GTT but it was nothing to do with that. She wants me in for further thyroid blood tests. Apparently it turns out that whilst my last blood test would be considered in normal range for a non-pregnant woman, if I had previously been diagnosed with problems and was taking meds for it, my levels would be considered higher than normal for pregnancy and they would be upping my meds :shrug: I think this means they just want to monitor me a bit more carefully in case there is a problem with my thyroid. All a bit confusing but I suppose at least she has thought about it after I left the surgery because on Friday when I saw her I left thinking she really didn't give much of a damn and just signed me off to get rid of me.


----------



## Indi84

No indication of levels at all, I did the test without a finger prick test before, which really confused me! I drank the drink at home, and two hours later went in and got blood test. I guess they just assume if it's high then I've failed regardless of starting bloods? Anyway, hopefully should find out by friday :)

That's odd about your thyroid, hopefully they can get it sorted!


----------



## tashyluv

Hi everyone, well I had my appt. with the midwife today. I was late! grrrrr

At the last appt (25wks) I was measuring 23wks.

Today she measured me and I am measuring 27 wk. So 1 wk and 1 day behind. No need for a growth scan just yet, I may just have a small baby

I have another appointment in 6 weeks x


----------



## maisie78

I was a week behind at my last appointment (24 weeks instead of 25). I've got my 28 week appt this afternoon so will be interesting to see what I measure now especially as I have put on 4lbs in the last 2 weeks :blush: I somehow don't think I will be small this time.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm interested to see what I am measuring tomorrow so I will let you all know! I have grown so much this last week! at 25 weeks I was measuring 27.

I'm seeing a different midwife as mine is on holiday so interested to see how differently things are done x


----------



## maisie78

My appointment went really well. The Dr had contacted the hospital for me after speaking to me this morning and left the results of my GTT with the midwife. My second blood test came out at 6.8. They prefer you to be under 7 at my hospital but the limit is 7.8 so I'm well under :thumbup:

Everything is exactly as it should be. Blood pressure is perfect. Urine test was fine. Baby is sitting exactly right with her head down, spine to my left side and arms and legs on my right side. Let's just hope she stays that way ;) I was right about not measuring small this time. I measured 29cm so have grown 5cm in 3 weeks. I knew she had had a growth spurt in the last couple of weeks, just because I have been eating so much and my bump has grown. I was a bit concerned about putting on 4lbs in such a short amount of time but mw was really happy with this and I am still 13.5lbs under where I started in January.

So all in all I'm very happy :thumbup: Just need to hope that the blood test I've had for my thyroid comes back normal next week now.


----------



## Jocr

Not feeling too good today and im unsure if its anything to be concerned about or just not well?
Felt hot last night and feel a bit sick, lathargic and as though im going to have diarreha (excuse bad spelling). I have what feels like pre menstral cramps really low down and its horrible.
I have spoken to midwife and she has said to have some paracetamol and rest as we are allowed to be ill & pregnant. I hate taking tablets but I will have some soon and hope that helps the dragging pain I have.
I have been having trouble going for a number two lately so have had lactulose the past two nights before bed and thats worked but I wonder if its this that has caused the cramping or maybe its just growing/stretching pains? Its so difficult to know what is normal and whats not with your first pregnancy isnt it.

baby is moving lots which is reassuring.
Im going to get DH to take me home at lunch time when he is back in the area so I can rest at home.


----------



## Jocr

Mrs B - when you have a min please can you change my date to 2nd oct from 10th Oct :thumbup:


----------



## maisie78

Jocr said:


> Not feeling too good today and im unsure if its anything to be concerned about or just not well?
> Felt hot last night and feel a bit sick, lathargic and as though im going to have diarreha (excuse bad spelling). I have what feels like pre menstral cramps really low down and its horrible.
> I have spoken to midwife and she has said to have some paracetamol and rest as we are allowed to be ill & pregnant. I hate taking tablets but I will have some soon and hope that helps the dragging pain I have.
> I have been having trouble going for a number two lately so have had lactulose the past two nights before bed and thats worked but I wonder if its this that has caused the cramping or maybe its just growing/stretching pains? Its so difficult to know what is normal and whats not with your first pregnancy isnt it.
> 
> baby is moving lots which is reassuring.
> Im going to get DH to take me home at lunch time when he is back in the area so I can rest at home.

I think we forget that we can still be poorly when pregnant without it being related to baby. Just take it easy this afternoon and hopefully you'll start feeling better. Nothing to stop you nipping to the hospital for a check if you get concerned later though :flower:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hey,

Hope everyone's feeling ok- I hear the 'Summer' is due to hit us UK peeps in the next week or so, let's hope it doesn't get too hot, I've been secretly enjoying this miserable weather as much as I love a bit of sunshine!! lol

Has anyone seen the olympic torch? I'm hoping to catch it tomorrow.

Just updated my bump pictures (see signature)- people keep telling me I'm huge & bigger than their friend/sister/daughter etc who's due in August. Great. Thanks, that's just what I want to keep hearing!!!

xxx


----------



## mrswichman

Had my doctors appointment today. All is well with the little man, he weighs approximately 2lbs and 4oz in the 78 percentile...he measures about a week ahead of the ticker...so i guess not such a little man... lol...

My glucose drink was fruit punch flavor type stuff...oh boy was that not so pleasant, but managed to keep it down haha.

included is picture of his face :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







486456_3071110797151_496516610_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> Mrs B - when you have a min please can you change my date to 2nd oct from 10th Oct :thumbup:

Talk about jumping the queue!! Hehe, I've updated you hun x


----------



## lillichloe

Jocr said:


> Not feeling too good today and im unsure if its anything to be concerned about or just not well?
> Felt hot last night and feel a bit sick, lathargic and as though im going to have diarreha (excuse bad spelling). I have what feels like pre menstral cramps really low down and its horrible.
> I have spoken to midwife and she has said to have some paracetamol and rest as we are allowed to be ill & pregnant. I hate taking tablets but I will have some soon and hope that helps the dragging pain I have.
> I have been having trouble going for a number two lately so have had lactulose the past two nights before bed and thats worked but I wonder if its this that has caused the cramping or maybe its just growing/stretching pains? Its so difficult to know what is normal and whats not with your first pregnancy isnt it.
> 
> baby is moving lots which is reassuring.
> Im going to get DH to take me home at lunch time when he is back in the area so I can rest at home.

If lactulose is a laxitive it very well could be causing cramping. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had my 28 week appointment today at 29 weeks exactly.. oooh just realised my ticker changed! Yay! :happydance:

GTT came back normal, after the 2 hours the results came back at 4.2 which was lower then before the drink... not sure how that works, I thought they went up? But anyways thats good.

Iron levels have actually risen by 0.1 so they are very happy with that, MCV levels dropped by 1 which MW mentioned was not normally what they like to see but as its just by 1 its ok.. I have no idea what this means and google isn&#8217;t being much help.

Blood pressure seems back to a normal range of 124/80 and protein had disappeared from my urine. Ellie is still head down but still free moving. No engagement yet.

Measuring 30 weeks, Next appointment 2 weeks time xx


----------



## Quartz

Mrs B. cool about the GTT test. What are the requirements for it as its never been mentioned. Had my 28 week appt on Tuesday and I am slightly anameic which as both my mum and OH have pointed out might be because I forget to take my pregnacare over 50% of the time so now I am on iron and folic acid tablets and both are going to remind me.

Did anyone elses midwife book in the remaining appts I have one at 32, 36, 38 and 40 weeks all booked in which is making me realise how close it is.

5 year plan your bump looks around the same size as mine


----------



## Lucky7s

Cute signature pic 5 year plan! Love all the bump pics.. 
Mrs. B - I can't believe you moved up a whole week! That's awesome! 

I went to my 28 week appt. Everythings fine! Heard babies heartbeat.. it's so cool. 
I booked my next 2 appointments. August 10th and August 23rd. So I will start going every 2 weeks! they don't measure baby.. just measure my stomach.. how do you know what percentile babies in?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had to have it due to family history and high bmi. You have to pass the first test by 5.1 and the 2 hour after the drink test at 7 something.

I only have my next app booked at 31 weeks, my midwife just books in one at a time I think, Still have 34 36 38 and 40 after next one as well as a 32 at hospital 

5year plan - how did you do the progression in your siggy?


----------



## Lucky7s

Baby and Bump erased my ticker :( they said it was too big. bummer


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> Cute signature pic 5 year plan! Love all the bump pics..
> Mrs. B - I can't believe you moved up a whole week! That's awesome!
> 
> I went to my 28 week appt. Everythings fine! Heard babies heartbeat.. it's so cool.
> I booked my next 2 appointments. August 10th and August 23rd. So I will start going every 2 weeks! they don't measure baby.. just measure my stomach.. how do you know what percentile babies in?


I didn't, jocr did :haha:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> I had to have it due to family history and high bmi. You have to pass the first test by 5.1 and the 2 hour after the drink test at 7 something.
> 
> I only have my next app booked at 31 weeks, my midwife just books in one at a time I think, Still have 34 36 38 and 40 after next one as well as a 32 at hospital
> 
> 5year plan - how did you do the progression in your siggy?

I cheated & did it in Word!! I just inserted all my pics in a line, then wrote underneath which week they are, and did a screen shot into paint to get it as a JPEG! I'm sure there's some clever way it could be done, but this was easiest for me!! lol

I booked up a few midwife appointments in advance, but the other day I got a call saying I'd missed one- turns out they had rescheduled it but forgotten to tell me- Doh!! She still hasn't got back to me either, so I'm assuming I still have one next week as scheduled... then have antenatal workshop on August 10th & a 32 week growth scan (they do that for everyone at my hospital) on 16th August.

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Lily now owns her very first pair of trainers :cloud9:

There too cute!! 
Also picked out a changing mat personalised with her name on it ready to order tomorrow :thumbup:

I think it's safe to say I LOVE BABY SHOPPING!! :rofl:


----------



## JayDee

Glad all is well with everyone.

My midwife appointments have had a massive gap in the middle. I saw her at 16 weeks, then not due to go again until 28 weeks, then 36 and 40 and 41 depending on how on time missy decides to be. Appointments at 34 and 38 weeks with GP. Wonder if it's cos it's my second baby? Can't remember having such a big gap last time...

I know what %ile this baby is on based on results of scans, but only because I've had extra ones - I don't think you get any idea otherwise, even the height of your bump doesn't mean a lot as it's thrown out by how much fluid you've got, how squashed up baby is etc.


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I had to have it due to family history and high bmi. You have to pass the first test by 5.1 and the 2 hour after the drink test at 7 something.
> 
> I only have my next app booked at 31 weeks, my midwife just books in one at a time I think, Still have 34 36 38 and 40 after next one as well as a 32 at hospital
> 
> 5year plan - how did you do the progression in your siggy?
> 
> I cheated & did it in Word!! I just inserted all my pics in a line, then wrote underneath which week they are, and did a screen shot into paint to get it as a JPEG! I'm sure there's some clever way it could be done, but this was easiest for me!! lol
> 
> I booked up a few midwife appointments in advance, but the other day I got a call saying I'd missed one- turns out they had rescheduled it but forgotten to tell me- Doh!! She still hasn't got back to me either, so I'm assuming I still have one next week as scheduled... then have antenatal workshop on August 10th & a 32 week growth scan (they do that for everyone at my hospital) on 16th August.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I tried to copy but no matter how small I put it on it resizes!! :dohh:


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Cute signature pic 5 year plan! Love all the bump pics..
> Mrs. B - I can't believe you moved up a whole week! That's awesome!
> 
> I went to my 28 week appt. Everythings fine! Heard babies heartbeat.. it's so cool.
> I booked my next 2 appointments. August 10th and August 23rd. So I will start going every 2 weeks! they don't measure baby.. just measure my stomach.. how do you know what percentile babies in?
> 
> 
> I didn't, jocr did :haha:Click to expand...

oops

JOCR! wow


----------



## Mrs.B.

2 mornings in a row I've been woken up by calf cramps!! Agggh


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs.B. said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I had to have it due to family history and high bmi. You have to pass the first test by 5.1 and the 2 hour after the drink test at 7 something.
> 
> I only have my next app booked at 31 weeks, my midwife just books in one at a time I think, Still have 34 36 38 and 40 after next one as well as a 32 at hospital
> 
> 5year plan - how did you do the progression in your siggy?
> 
> I cheated & did it in Word!! I just inserted all my pics in a line, then wrote underneath which week they are, and did a screen shot into paint to get it as a JPEG! I'm sure there's some clever way it could be done, but this was easiest for me!! lol
> 
> I booked up a few midwife appointments in advance, but the other day I got a call saying I'd missed one- turns out they had rescheduled it but forgotten to tell me- Doh!! She still hasn't got back to me either, so I'm assuming I still have one next week as scheduled... then have antenatal workshop on August 10th & a 32 week growth scan (they do that for everyone at my hospital) on 16th August.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I tried to copy but no matter how small I put it on it resizes!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Looks like it worked? X


----------



## Jocr

Lucky7s said:


> Cute signature pic 5 year plan! Love all the bump pics..
> Mrs. B - I can't believe you moved up a whole week! That's awesome!
> 
> I went to my 28 week appt. Everythings fine! Heard babies heartbeat.. it's so cool.
> I booked my next 2 appointments. August 10th and August 23rd. So I will start going every 2 weeks! they don't measure baby.. just measure my stomach.. how do you know what percentile babies in?

I asked the midwife and its when they measure your tummy. I had mine done this week and im 90 percentile which is pretty big for the weeks but people keep saying I have a nice neat bump and expect it to be bigger for 6.5 months preggers.



lillichloe said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling too good today and im unsure if its anything to be concerned about or just not well?
> Felt hot last night and feel a bit sick, lathargic and as though im going to have diarreha (excuse bad spelling). I have what feels like pre menstral cramps really low down and its horrible.
> I have spoken to midwife and she has said to have some paracetamol and rest as we are allowed to be ill & pregnant. I hate taking tablets but I will have some soon and hope that helps the dragging pain I have.
> I have been having trouble going for a number two lately so have had lactulose the past two nights before bed and thats worked but I wonder if its this that has caused the cramping or maybe its just growing/stretching pains? Its so difficult to know what is normal and whats not with your first pregnancy isnt it.
> 
> baby is moving lots which is reassuring.
> Im going to get DH to take me home at lunch time when he is back in the area so I can rest at home.
> 
> If lactulose is a laxitive it very well could be causing cramping. I hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

Yes it is I think it was part that and part growth spurt. 



Mrs.B. said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Mrs B - when you have a min please can you change my date to 2nd oct from 10th Oct :thumbup:
> 
> Talk about jumping the queue!! Hehe, I've updated you hun xClick to expand...

Thank you - I know, the NHS seem to think thats the EDD so I will go with them rather then the fact I know as we had IUI :shrug:


----------



## Jocr

I get those sometimes at night but what I have waking me up now is what feels like a really full bladder but may only have a small ish wee!


----------



## lillichloe

Jocr said:


> I get those sometimes at night but what I have waking me up now is what feels like a really full bladder but may only have a small ish wee!

Me too! I even went in to the Dr to be checked for a bladder infection. But no infection. Dr said its just advancing pregnancy.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Mrs.B. said:


> 2 mornings in a row I've been woken up by calf cramps!! Agggh

It can be caused from not having enough potassium! Have a banana or 2 a day and it will help! It did for me anyways:flower: (it's what my Dr. suggested) Aren't they just freaking awful!!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs B - marmite is suppose to stop you getting cramp too :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh I love marmite, so maybe more of that and a banana!! 

Yes siggy seemed to fis itself over night lol xx


----------



## ladybug245

I had this weird moment today where I realized I'd lost count of my weeks. Yes, it's definitely getting closer!


----------



## Lucky7s

Going on 29 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe I'm almost to 30... 

I'm having MIL issues.. well I'm making them more of an issue and I probably need to relax. But she's a super sweet lady, but I'm starting to see her true colors and why her kids are always fighting with her. She's really "passive aggresive" where she says things you think she's taking a jab at you. It's quite hard to tell.. but she has this way about her that's starting to get on my nerve. I'm happy to say, in a mean way I'm thankful she's on the otherside of the country because if she lived closer I think i'd go nuts. She says weird things about my weight.. she's super skinny and actually I think she has eating disorders... her daughter has told me that before. She eats like a bird, and I don't. 
Today she told my DH that she thought we were using cloth diapers.. and I never ever told her that.. but she just assumed cuz that's what she did. She thinks everything she did is the best and the way to do it. She told my husband that he was allergic to plastic diapers.. and we should think about it. I told DH if she wants to pay for it.. be my guest. 
She also had all her 3 kids "Natural" and said I could do it too. I was like listen lady.. I'm gonna do it my way.. and that's it. 
She has her way of giving her opinion that's really annoying.. and she's coming out in 2 weeks for my baby shower.. I've been very nice to her.. we get along great, but I'm afraid if she starts telling me how to raise my child I may have to go off on her, and I don't want to do that. I know she means well but I don't know how long I can hold my tongue. 

Sorry for long post.. I'm just for seeing some issues that I knew were bound to happen.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

ladybug245 said:


> I had this weird moment today where I realized I'd lost count of my weeks. Yes, it's definitely getting closer!

I've had this too but only starting this week- I keep forgetting if I'm 27, 28 or 29 weeks?! lol Doh!!


----------



## lilosmom

Good luck Lucky7. In-law issues are tricky. We've dealt with them for years and have just recently written out part of the family. They don't even know we're expecting again. Just stick with your guns - this is your child. Everyone's going to have advice for you on how to raise him but it's up to you if you want to take the advice or not. I hope you have a great shower and try not to let the possibility of her ruining it for you take away from the fact that the rest of the people there will be rooting for you all the way!


----------



## Lisa92881

5_Year_Plan said:


> ladybug245 said:
> 
> 
> I had this weird moment today where I realized I'd lost count of my weeks. Yes, it's definitely getting closer!
> 
> I've had this too but only starting this week- I keep forgetting if I'm 27, 28 or 29 weeks?! lol Doh!!Click to expand...

Haha this happened to me this week too!! Someone asked and I had to think for a moment before saying "25...???" :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Got my pram and carseat today! Yay!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yay what did you go for? We got the maxi cosi pebble car seat, still waiting on the pram. Just visited a friend last night who is lending us a Moses basket, swing, bouncy chair & bumbo plus giving us some clothes etc! We're getting there!! 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

We have everything now except the cot. Just got the Ventura s carseat as it fits on our pram with no additions, and the first size doesn't last them long does it! The pebble is nice tho :) we've gone for the silvercross surf in in chilli. Got 20% off in babiesrus today so that saved us quite a bit xx

We have these main things ... xx
 



Attached Files:







947042_28104c7dc5ed55fb64.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0









8610935212381216.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0









8611178606863376.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0









silvercross%20surf.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









silver-cross-ventura-plus-car-seat-ebony-4991-p.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow mrs b you've got a lot already!! We only have some outfits and a few small things. Waiting for our baby shower to hopefully get all the big stuff!! :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

got my next three appointments, Growth Scan 6th August at 32 weeks, midwife 21st August at 34 weeks, antinatal 5th Sept 36weeks!!

my goodness!! isnt time going quickly! we will be screaming in pain before you know it!

done my hospital bag list! just got to find a bag big enough.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ive started my hospital bags, one for baby one for me, they don't have a lot in yet tho, need to get me some toiletries. This is what Ive thought of..

*My Bag*
Nighties
Toiletries..hairbrush, tooth brush, toothpastee, Deodrant, soap, flannel ..
Maternity pads
Breast pads
Knickers

Phone charger
Camera
Snacks, drinks

*Baby Bag*
Outfits
Teddy
Nappies
Cotton wool


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, I've been on holiday to Italy for a week so I've only just got back and caught up!
I was a bit worried if the heat would be ok for the baby but I'm guessing by the way she wiggles that's she's been very happy... especially when I eat icecream.

I've got back to a letter from the doctor to say I need to go in within 7 days to discuss my blood test. I'm guessing I might be a little anemic but I'm not sure if its my GTT as I haven't had the results from that either. I thought they might have called me if it was that.

Back home in England and having a cuddle from the cat as she's happy I'm home :happydance:

On holiday we bought a baby Italian football shirt for her, a baby grow and little Hello Kitty swimming pants. :cloud9:
My mom wouldn't let us buy horse meat baby food. Lol. But she is getting me some Plasmon for when she's 4 months +.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am being kicked something chronic this evening, my left side of my bump keeps jumping out. 

Funny thing is, babies back is on that side with the limbs on the right hand side, so I don't understand how all my movement is on the left, and always is!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

How can you tell what way round she is? Doesn't she move? I'm sure my little man goes from laying right across me to laying vertically- sometimes kicks are up high & down low & other times they're left & right!

Yesterday dh & I were watching my tummy move & all of a sudden he went crazy making my whole tummy move left then right!! At the 12 week scan he kept 'bucking' his whole body so I wonder if that's what he was doing, but it kinda freaked dh out!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shes been the same way round at every appointment since 22 weeks. Even during the scan when we could see which way she was it was the same xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

5 year plan, my bump did that the other day like having this fit going on inside me, tell you what freaked me out a bit!!! felt ill for the rest of the day. 
xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

3outnumbered said:


> 5 year plan, my bump did that the other day like having this fit going on inside me, tell you what freaked me out a bit!!! felt ill for the rest of the day.
> xx

Oh no, sorry it made you feel ill!! :(

Mine just made me giggle, & that obviously disturbed his fun because he stopped after that!! lol

xxx


----------



## Jocr

My baby has been doing some big turns what feels like all the way round sometimes. He likes to really give a good kick (the sort that you can easly see) at night time when Im reading a mag.
Typically though most of the time when I grab DH hand to feel or tell him to look the baby stops. Then whne DH looks away baby starts moving about again.
Last week at work this week and I have my leaving lunch tomorrow with work. 
Been doing loads packing the house and trying to get sorted - oh why do we hoard so much stuff?
Roll on Sunday when we will all be moved in :happydance:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I've just thrown all my Size 1 nappies in the washing machine for a strip wash- they're second hand little lambs, & I want to make the most of the sunshine to get them nice ready for LO!

It's going to take 2 hours to do- hopefully will be done in time for me to put out & catch most of the afternoon Sun before I have to go out at 3... :/ Fingers crossed (my washing machine likes to make up wash times & will not be rushed!!)!

xxx


----------



## JayDee

Jocr - mine does that too, moves a lot until someone else starts looking. Pretty sure there are no major movements going on though, expecting (hoping) she stays head down as she has been since 20 weeks.

DH was getting a bit freaked on Saturday as he kept touching my bump as I was having BH, think he only remembers me having them later on last time (I can notice them more this time I suppose). We were at a wedding quite far from home and he was having a few beers - think he was panicking that he was going to have to figure out how to get me to the hospital if he couldn't drive!

We had a late night and were stood up most of the night, I was SOOOO tired on Sunday, had to have a nap when DS did at lunchtime. Glad my job is mainly sitting down, don't know how those of you who stand up all day do it, although I guess it's what you get used to....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My bout of Braxton hicks was after doing too much housework, I sat down exhausted and that's when it began. It was so severe I couldn't get up for five minutes. No one was home but no other signs so I knew to just lay on my left side and see if it passed. It did and was random so BH!


----------



## Quartz

:wave: hello hope everyone is well and not finding the sudden rise in temperature too harsh! Finally bought a pram/pushchair got the Mamas and Papas Urbo Elite for half price - not the sola I was going to get but it worked out cheaper!

Looking forward to being 30 weeks on Friday as to me its a milestone to being nearly there!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Baby didn't like the heat yesterday I don't think, as movement dropped quite a bit, but alls ok today.

Exciting isn't it Quartz, I'm 30 weeks on thursday and cannot wait!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

30weeks today!!!

super excited!!!!


went swimming today, felt really heavy first few lengths. :wacko:


10 weeks to go, so pleased. xx


----------



## lillichloe

My ticker has been an eggplant forever I want it to change lol!!
I have my GD test on Friday and our baby shower/BBQ on Sunday and the next weekend I just found out my step mom is having a little party for the baby while we are in town visiting. I feel very loved :). Big couple weeks ahead with lots of things to look forward to. Hopefully it will make time fly. For some reason I am just ready for it to be my Due date


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> My ticker has been an eggplant forever I want it to change lol!!
> I have my GD test on Friday and our baby shower/BBQ on Sunday and the next weekend I just found out my step mom is having a little party for the baby while we are in town visiting. I feel very loved :). Big couple weeks ahead with lots of things to look forward to. Hopefully it will make time fly. For some reason I am just ready for it to be my Due date

One week left before you change, I've read is stays squash for 4 weeks!!


----------



## Lucky7s

nooo I don't want to be squash for 4 weeks.. that sucks.. I'm sure he's bigger then an acorn squash.. so weird.

My Birthday was yesterday.. everyone kept saying.. ohh it's your last Birthday where it's all about you from now on... kinda funny.. seeing as I'm 36 I really don't care.
It was interesting drinking water with lemon all day though, but I'm so used to not drinking.. I took a few sips of beer.. but really love my water, ice and lemon. Can't get enough! 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Lucky7s

lilosmom said:


> Good luck Lucky7. In-law issues are tricky. We've dealt with them for years and have just recently written out part of the family. They don't even know we're expecting again. Just stick with your guns - this is your child. Everyone's going to have advice for you on how to raise him but it's up to you if you want to take the advice or not. I hope you have a great shower and try not to let the possibility of her ruining it for you take away from the fact that the rest of the people there will be rooting for you all the way!

Thanks Lilosmom! So true.. need to just stick with my guns, it's my child.


----------



## PG5K

3outnumbered said:


> 30weeks today!!!
> 
> super excited!!!!
> 
> 
> went swimming today, felt really heavy first few lengths. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks to go, so pleased. xx

I love swimming :thumbup:
Especially in the last couple of months I really want to make sure I am getting some kind of exercise in as walking is killing me.


----------



## JayDee

I went swimming the other day too, great pregnancy exercise as you don't notice the weight of the bump as much after the first length or so.

pg5k, love your new avatar pic


----------



## PG5K

Thank you :flower: :) 

My husband took it when I was on holiday. I think we are going to set up a studio and do a shoot soon. 
Is anyone else doing one? I've photographed 2 of my friends bumps but itll be weird being in front of the camera.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Phew so hot!!

I tried swimming & was in agony that evening!! :( I didn't think I'd overdone it but I guess I must have...

Xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 30weeks today!!!
> 
> super excited!!!!
> 
> 
> went swimming today, felt really heavy first few lengths. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks to go, so pleased. xx
> 
> I love swimming :thumbup:
> Especially in the last couple of months I really want to make sure I am getting some kind of exercise in as walking is killing me.Click to expand...

walking is greatly overated in pregnancy i am shattered walking 10mins to the shop! glad i dont have to do the school run for 6 weeks!! walking is only for when you want the baby out!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi everyone!!! I know I rarely write, but I do keep up to date on all of ya:) I'm more of a sideline girl:flow: 
Anyways I was wondering when you were all going to pack your hospital bags? We are going on a holiday from week 31-32 and I'm contemplating bringing my "hospital bag" along with in case something did happen. We will be 2 provinces over (2000km) and I'm a little nervous after my BF had her baby at 35 weeks on the 15th of this month... Anyone else thinking of packing early?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm on summer holidays now & plan to have everything sorted by the time I go back to school (I'll be 36 weeks then)- although I'm only working for a week then off for maternity leave!! But I want to know we have everything sorted well in advance, just in case.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Mc

My twinnies will be coming by 36/37 weeks (either induced or c-section) so i am starting to get bag organised now. Want it done by 32 weeks at latest as pre-term labour is a huge possibility.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, hope everyone i well. 
I have my glucose tolerance test tommorow, dreading it as hate needles.... But yay its a morning off work.
I have 9 working days left till i go on maternity leave (got a few days holiday booked) so go on the thursday prior to tuning 32 weeks. Am going to miss work but in this heat its unbearable...... No air conditioning or fan, full length glass windows and lots of hot and niggly children (i work in a nursery) . Each evening when i get home i can no longer see my ankles because they are swollen. 
I also gained 6lbs in two weeks, it was my birthday so did do some rubbish eating, but wondering if some of it is water retention...... That said i have only recently began to gain weight so hopefully its nothing to worry about.
Baby is very wriggly these days and DH now feels him regularily..... Going to miss sitting watch my tummy move once he is born


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs Mc said:


> My twinnies will be coming by 36/37 weeks (either induced or c-section) so i am starting to get bag organised now. Want it done by 32 weeks at latest as pre-term labour is a huge possibility.

Wow getting so close for you! That's very exciting. 
I want to talk to my Dr about having an elective induction so We can more or less Plan the day of baby's arrival. I do daycare out of my home and am dreading going into labor while 6 extra kiddos are here. It would be much nicer to be able to tell parents I am having the baby this day and will be closed 2-3 weeks as long as all goes well. I'm not too sure I won't get laughed at though since there isn't a medical reason.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck with that lillichloe, generally they won't induce unless it's medically necessary, as in baby is better off out than in. Which is weird cause if ppl select an elective c section it's done before baby's edd. So unfair.


----------



## Lucky7s

I say I'm going to walk every morning and I end up sleeping in... I have been walking a little at night with DH, gonna try for tonight. Also want to go to the Pool we have here around the corner at the community college. Maybe I can swim some laps.. I still go to my yoga every Wednesday.. just feel like I should be doing more. I feel stiff and weak. ughhhh


----------



## lillichloe

Oh I know it's a long shot and it will entirely depend if my body is ready. I very much don't want to force an induction and end up with a C-section. But the thought of my water breaking while I am responsible for alot of other peoples children is scary. I figure I can at least ask at worst my Dr can just say no.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm walking the dogs everynight, I think it's about a
Mile round the park so not much really, I wanna go swimming too, I miss being in the pool everyday like I was on holiday, car tax runs out Tuesday so that's another expense to cough up for without trying to get all of Lilys things together! :dohh:


----------



## Jocr

PG5K said:


> Thank you :flower: :)
> 
> My husband took it when I was on holiday. I think we are going to set up a studio and do a shoot soon.
> Is anyone else doing one? I've photographed 2 of my friends bumps but itll be weird being in front of the camera.

Its a lovely photo. I had a photo shoot done a couple of weeks ago at home and I will have another one done at 8 months pregggers in the woods. IS DH a professional photographer then?



Feb4th2011 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I know I rarely write, but I do keep up to date on all of ya:) I'm more of a sideline girl:flow:
> Anyways I was wondering when you were all going to pack your hospital bags? We are going on a holiday from week 31-32 and I'm contemplating bringing my "hospital bag" along with in case something did happen. We will be 2 provinces over (2000km) and I'm a little nervous after my BF had her baby at 35 weeks on the 15th of this month... Anyone else thinking of packing early?

I will wait till after we have moved (this w/e) and then sort out a bag in the next couple of weeks.



Lucky7s said:


> I say I'm going to walk every morning and I end up sleeping in... I have been walking a little at night with DH, gonna try for tonight. Also want to go to the Pool we have here around the corner at the community college. Maybe I can swim some laps.. I still go to my yoga every Wednesday.. just feel like I should be doing more. I feel stiff and weak. ughhhh

Walking really hurts my PSD after a while, I really should try swimming. I feel like a wobble board as dont seem to have any muscle tone anymore with the lack of exercise. :blush:

Had a half day group antinatal physio course at the NHS hospital. Anyone else had this? It was ok the physio went through different positions for labour and stuff like that. Only 2 of us in the group had PSD and she told us not to hoover or push the supermarket trolley.... well that aint gunna happen as ifg I dont hoover it doesnt get done and if I let DH come food shopping my trolley ends up with nothing but crisps and chocolate in it :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







_MG_6043 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PG5K

I hate paying car tax! Lol. You give them loads of money and they give you a bit of paper. :haha:


----------



## Jocr

Here's a couple more....:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







_MG_6140.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









_MG_6126 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PG5K

Your photo is beautiful Jocr!
I do portrait photography as a hobby so we have lights, camera and backdrops at home we just don't have space! Lol. I usually use my parents conservatory. I'm only a beginner so I set things up and my husband can photograph me. He keeps moaning I'm taking over. :haha: 

It sounds nice to shoot in the woods, will look lovely with a bump. We live by Cannock Chase so have always spent a lot of time growing up playing in the forest.


----------



## princess_1991

Photos look lovely girls, were having a shoot soon, dhs niece is a photography student :thumbup:

PG5K we're not too far from Cannock, I live in Wolverhampton :thumbup:


----------



## PG5K

princess_1991 said:


> Photos look lovely girls, were having a shoot soon, dhs niece is a photography student :thumbup:
> 
> PG5K we're not too far from Cannock, I live in Wolverhampton :thumbup:

That's great to meet someone so close by! I'm in Rugeley but our house backs onto the Chase, we're Cannock side though.
We usually go Wolverhampton to see bands play. There are really good gig venues there :thumbup:

I love seeing bump photos!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glucouse tolerance test was fine, was just utterly bored and uncomfy for the two hour wait (hospital chairs aren't the comfiest). Baby likes lucozade he wiggled more than he has ever done during the two hour wait. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad the GTT went well Dawn


AFM: I feel like death warmed up today :( My throat feels like its been cut to shreds and I have zero energy, went to work for 8 this morning as normal and only lasted until 12, came home and slept for 4 hours!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> Here's a couple more....:thumbup:

Lovely pics!! :thumbup: x



lillichloe said:


> Oh I know it's a long shot and it will entirely depend if my body is ready. I very much don't want to force an induction and end up with a C-section. But the thought of my water breaking while I am responsible for alot of other peoples children is scary. I figure I can at least ask at worst my Dr can just say no.

Hope you get what you after. Let us know how you get on x



Lucky7s said:


> I say I'm going to walk every morning and I end up sleeping in... I have been walking a little at night with DH, gonna try for tonight. Also want to go to the Pool we have here around the corner at the community college. Maybe I can swim some laps.. I still go to my yoga every Wednesday.. just feel like I should be doing more. I feel stiff and weak. ughhhh




5_Year_Plan said:


> Phew so hot!!
> 
> I tried swimming & was in agony that evening!! :( I didn't think I'd overdone it but I guess I must have...
> 
> Xxx

Well done to you ladies on getting some exercise in! I've not done any for ages now! Even short walks feel like a mile!



Feb4th2011 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I know I rarely write, but I do keep up to date on all of ya:) I'm more of a sideline girl:flow:
> Anyways I was wondering when you were all going to pack your hospital bags? We are going on a holiday from week 31-32 and I'm contemplating bringing my "hospital bag" along with in case something did happen. We will be 2 provinces over (2000km) and I'm a little nervous after my BF had her baby at 35 weeks on the 15th of this month... Anyone else thinking of packing early?

Hey Feb! Hope you have a great holiday, where you off?? 
A friend of a friend had their baby at 32 weeks 6 weeks ago, and my friend was so close to having hers too but hes holding on in there for now!
Hope your baby stays put so you don't have to whip out that bag anytime soon.
I'm partly packed :winkwink:



5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm on summer holidays now & plan to have everything sorted by the time I go back to school (I'll be 36 weeks then)- although I'm only working for a week then off for maternity leave!! But I want to know we have everything sorted well in advance, just in case.
> 
> Xxx

Don't blame you wanting it sorted before!



Mrs Mc said:


> My twinnies will be coming by 36/37 weeks (either induced or c-section) so i am starting to get bag organised now. Want it done by 32 weeks at latest as pre-term labour is a huge possibility.

Eeek! Not long for you!!




We still have lots to do around house before baby comes, I wanna sort out the living room and the bedroom, however unless I do it nothing will be done as Hubby won't do it without a kick in the but... I have the whole of sept off as holiday before my Mat leave starts so hoping it will all be done. If this heat stays up nothing will get done!

As for this sore throat, are we allowed anything to soothe it??

xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope you feel better soon Mrs B as for the sore throat remedies try honey and lemon, paracetomal and probably plenty of rest. 
Get better soon. 

Quick question ladies....... I work in a children's day nursery and have set my leave date as 16th august.... I am lucky enough to be able to have a year off with baby. Right now i am suffering with horrendous heartburn which frequently stops me sleeping, feeling very sick and light headed with the heat and generally achey in stomach area from stretching, my back has also been quite sore recently too. I feel worn out and miserable. Now work is quiet as children are off , so some days i work alone and its hard with 8 three year olds and other days i get put in toddler room nearly 2 - 3 years with another member of staff, much of my time spent on the floor, bending down to low tables or getting up and down to take children to the toilet. Nursery has no air conditioning or fans and full length glass windows its horrendously hot right now. Because we are so well staffed i am thinking off either reducing my hours each day or asking to make tommorow my last day ( i don't work friday's and i have four days holiday so technicaly MAT leave will start two weeks earlier than i planned). DH supports me in whatever i decide.... My friend thinks i should stay as long as possible so have more time with baby after, i don't know what to do. I don't want to seem really bad on work leaving earlier than planned ( i want to stay in there good books as plan to return next year, although if i can't reduce my hours next year i won't return as can't justify putting babyin nursery four days a week, my wage would only ever cover his fees) but i also don't see that i am gaining much by staying and being miserable and unhappy. 
I am 29 weeks on sunday so tehnically my MAT leave can start then. 
Would you ladies perservere or start MAT leave early?


----------



## Lisa40

It's a tough one Dawn, personally I'm hoping to work up until 30th September as I'll be having 11 months off and want to be able to spend the whole summer holidays with my partner and little one (he's a teacher)
if I leave earlier I'll have to go back when he's off & that will suck lol.
However I have a desk job that I can get up from & move around when necessary, take breaks when I want etc, so I guess it depends on how bad you are feeling compared to how much time you'd like with baba afterwards. It's a very tricky decision. Good luck :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Dawn. 

Yes Tricky one! But if you lucky enough to get a year of whats a few weeks either way? I want to work right up but have holiday tagged on which gives me the whole of september off. However if I was not feeling up to it I wouldn't think twice about leaving a bit earlier for my health. Plenty of rest needed before all your energy is needed for labour. But its individual decision and you need to do what makes you feel comfortable :) xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think you should go ahead and go on leave sooner. No one knows exactly how they are going to feel when they first select their leave date so I can't see you being blamed for being exhausted and having to go sooner. I went quite early for mine as I had 2 1/2 weeks vacation days saved up so I ended up with a nice long time off. Actually still am off as I didn't end up going back. If you are concerned what they will think get your doc or midwife to write a note saying that you should be off as of such and such a day. Then it's docs orders, not you :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Hello ladies just popping by.
Hope everyone is well?
I'm starting to get really uncomfy now and I'm getting horrible heartburn. This heat does not help either! 
On the final stretch now though! 30 weeks already! Such a releif knowing that I definately don't have any more than 10 weeks to go!
I have my next scan on tuesday and then my final one on the 22nd august and will be getting my date for induction!
Pretty much sorted for LO just need a couple more things and needf to pack my hospital bag and then I'm sorted.
I really should pack it soon though as I was in hospital last week as I had a little bleed. All was fine in the end though and they let me home after giving me steroid injections. Ouch!
Will update on tuesday from the scan fingers crossed he's still doing fine in there :) he seems happy enough and kicks enough! It's starting to really hurt when he kicks though! He's definately head down and he feels very low down it hurts!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad your ok Leonie amd baby. Happy 30 weeks for yesterday x


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs B- My doctor allowed my sore throat drops when I had a sore throat. She said all Halls brand were ok. I dont know if you have that brand in UK I'm sure you have something similar. Did your doctor's/midwife's office give you a list of medications that is safe for use during pregnancy? If not I'd just call the office and ask what they recommend. Sometimes gargling warm water with baking soda or salt mized in can help too.


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs. B - Hope you're better! Definitely try hot water with lemon & honey or candies. Our you congested? Steaming with hot water in the sink helped me, along with a Salt spray for my nose, & Sudafed. 

For the ladies with bad heartburn - I just started taking prevacid AC (Lansoprazole).
Ask your doctors but it's doing wonders for me! Better then TUMS for sure!

LeoniBaby - Hope everythings ok!! Positive vibes your way!

Dawnlousie - I would say if you're that miserable then start your mat leave now! Especially since you have a year.. my god you are lucky! 3-4 months here! 
I mean those conditions for work do not sound right.. maybe if you talked to them that you need to sit and rest and also have a cool place to relax.. things might be better but it doesn't sound like you have that option. I would just start early like HOpeful42nd said.. whats a few weeks gonna do? You'll be happier off your feet! 

Hope everyone else is well! Stay cool keep your feet up!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks guys, feel a million times better today! Slept a lot yesterday. 

30 weeks today! Eeek I can't believe it!


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Leonie, hope all goes well.
30 weeks today!! Where is the time going :shock:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe happy 30 weeks Lisa x


----------



## Lisa40

You too mrsB :yipee:
xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Had a really nice Back Massage last night, only cost £25.

was abs needed and made me really sleepy!

consultanted recommended one more around four weeks time. xx

am spending everyday taking paracatamol and ice packs on this rotton back of mine. grrr!!!

xx


----------



## maisie78

Happy 30 weeks Mrs.B and Lisa :flower:

Glad you're feeling better Mrs.B.

Dawn I think if you're that uncomfortable you should leave early. It's only 2 weeks and as you can have a year off I think you should take advantage and rest.

AFM: I resemble a water balloon right now :growlmad: Ankles/feet, hands and face all swollen. It's just so hot. I've seen on the forecast that it is due to get cooler at the weekend :happydance: I have to say I'm missing the cold and rain a bit :blush: I'd enjoy it more if we lived near the sea I think. Other than that it's all good here. We ventured to the cinema yesterday to watch Batman which we really enjoyed although the cinema was stupidly hot, what happened to aircon people??

Hope you are all well x


----------



## JayDee

We took DS to the theatre yesterday and it was SOOO hot in there, no air con. Glad the thing was only an hour as we were all boiling. Weirdly it was me that seemed to be least affected, but then DH is always hot and I'm normally cold.

Sore throat - honey and lemon or anything that's a sucky sweet helps I think. Maybe even double up with the heat thing and go for an ice lolly to numb it a bit.

Early mat leave.. I'm working as long as I can but then I sit down in an air conditioned office so it's a bit different. You'll have a year worth of holiday to take at some point as you accrue it whilst on leave so you could see if you can take some of those now, even go to a couple of days a week vs stop completely if you wanted. Options are there, just up to you with how you feel. Great that DH is happy whatever you decide.


----------



## Indi84

My GTT results came back clear, happy with that :thumbup:

I've had a rotten cold too Mrs.B, just about feeling better now, I miss vicks rub and proper medicine!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Feeling sick today. Started last night but it's nothing I can pinpoint as an illness. I just feel tired and crappy. My stomach is a bit touchy and I feel a bit warm. I just want to sleep. I also feel down in the dumps. Probably the weather is causing my mood but I really hope I'm not coming down with something. Perhaps what my son fought off a few days ago?


----------



## princess_1991

30 weeks today :happydance: can't believe there's only 10 more to go :shock:
I'm also bogged Down with a cold :dohh:
Had horrendous leg cramps last night to the point I can barely walk today because my calfs are so sore! Getting some bananas later so hope this helps!


----------



## Jocr

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Mrs B as for the sore throat remedies try honey and lemon, paracetomal and probably plenty of rest.
> Get better soon.
> 
> Quick question ladies....... I work in a children's day nursery and have set my leave date as 16th august.... I am lucky enough to be able to have a year off with baby. Right now i am suffering with horrendous heartburn which frequently stops me sleeping, feeling very sick and light headed with the heat and generally achey in stomach area from stretching, my back has also been quite sore recently too. I feel worn out and miserable. Now work is quiet as children are off , so some days i work alone and its hard with 8 three year olds and other days i get put in toddler room nearly 2 - 3 years with another member of staff, much of my time spent on the floor, bending down to low tables or getting up and down to take children to the toilet. Nursery has no air conditioning or fans and full length glass windows its horrendously hot right now. Because we are so well staffed i am thinking off either reducing my hours each day or asking to make tommorow my last day ( i don't work friday's and i have four days holiday so technicaly MAT leave will start two weeks earlier than i planned). DH supports me in whatever i decide.... My friend thinks i should stay as long as possible so have more time with baby after, i don't know what to do. I don't want to seem really bad on work leaving earlier than planned ( i want to stay in there good books as plan to return next year, although if i can't reduce my hours next year i won't return as can't justify putting babyin nursery four days a week, my wage would only ever cover his fees) but i also don't see that i am gaining much by staying and being miserable and unhappy.
> I am 29 weeks on sunday so tehnically my MAT leave can start then.
> Would you ladies perservere or start MAT leave early?

I would leave earlier if I were you and put your feet up hun :thumbup:



Hopeful42nd said:


> Feeling sick today. Started last night but it's nothing I can pinpoint as an illness. I just feel tired and crappy. My stomach is a bit touchy and I feel a bit warm. I just want to sleep. I also feel down in the dumps. Probably the weather is causing my mood but I really hope I'm not coming down with something. Perhaps what my son fought off a few days ago?

I wonder if this is another part of the third tri? I have felt quite lathargic and lazy and quite overwhelmed with the whole moving thing tha I will be doing this weekend. Had a few days of feeling sick too...strange. Could defo do with an afternoon nap each day, pretty impossible with work though so hopefully after this week I will be able to induldge more often as I leave work tomorrow YIPPEEEE:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope your feeling better soon:hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies,

hope your all well. 

well i am taking a weeks holiday and then start MAT leave a week on sunday (so 30 weeks) i am so lucky to have this option. work were fine and the manager understood that the working conditions were not ideal.... no more early morning get ups for me for the next few weeks.
I had such a restless nights sleep last nights both my hips were so sore i could not get comfy.... the heat did not help either.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats good news Dawn :) Happy you made a decision you are happy with ... a bit jealous tho :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Don't be too jealous lol i swear i will be dying of boredom soon. :winkwink:
But then again maybe the house will finally get a decent clean now im home more.... Plus lots of :coffee: too planned in :flower:




Mrs.B. said:


> Thats good news Dawn :) Happy you made a decision you are happy with ... a bit jealous tho :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have lots to do in my house too, wanna steam clean the carpets before baby arrives, so will be having a very busy september with sorting things out and cleaning

I have 5 weeks leaft at work :) I cannot wait!!



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Don't be too jealous lol i swear i will be dying of boredom soon. :winkwink:
> But then again maybe the house will finally get a decent clean now im home more.... Plus lots of :coffee: too planned in :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thats good news Dawn :) Happy you made a decision you are happy with ... a bit jealous tho :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mrs B : Hopefully those 5 weeks will go fast for you :flower:.... we need to get the carpets cleaned too... so much to do, luckily for me my mum offered to come round and help.....

less lucky for me is the fact that my mum keeps mithering me regarding my decision for her to not be at the birth ( i was there with mum when my sister was born 9 years ago and it was an incredibly humbling and lovely experience and at the time i said then that mum could be there when i had a child but little did i know i would feel so differently when pregnant). i feel the birth is a special time between myself and DH, but mum does not get this and feels pushed out. i know that despite the moaning she does i will not back down on this one but its still horrid to see her push the subject.


----------



## maisie78

I'm glad to hear you decided to finish early Dawn. I'm sure you'll find plenty to keep you occupied, loads of nesting to be getting on with :winkwink: That's not really fair of your mum to go on about being at the birth if you've told her you want it to just be you and DH. I suspect if I lived closer than 300 miles to my mum I might be having the same issue. She's going to have to get used to the idea or she'll have a bit of a shock in come 10 weeks time :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am serioulsy thinking about not telling her when i go into labour, but then i know that she will probably hate me forever..... mum's hey LOL. DH's parents live a good 4 hour drive from us so i don't need to worry about them pouncing immediatly but gee whizz my mum is going to be a whole other set of issues LOL. 






maisie78 said:


> I'm glad to hear you decided to finish early Dawn. I'm sure you'll find plenty to keep you occupied, loads of nesting to be getting on with :winkwink: That's not really fair of your mum to go on about being at the birth if you've told her you want it to just be you and DH. I suspect if I lived closer than 300 miles to my mum I might be having the same issue. She's going to have to get used to the idea or she'll have a bit of a shock in come 10 weeks time :)


----------



## Lucky7s

maisie78 said:


> Happy 30 weeks Mrs.B and Lisa :flower:
> 
> AFM: I resemble a water balloon right now :growlmad: Ankles/feet, hands and face all swollen. It's just so hot. I've seen on the forecast that it is due to get cooler at the weekend :happydance: I have to say I'm missing the cold and rain a bit :blush: I'd enjoy it more if we lived near the sea I think. Other than that it's all good here. We ventured to the cinema yesterday to watch Batman which we really enjoyed although the cinema was stupidly hot, what happened to aircon people??
> 
> Hope you are all well x

We saw Batman on Monday night and I got up to pee 8 times!! It was awful.. but loved the movie! ;)




Hopeful42nd said:


> Feeling sick today. Started last night but it's nothing I can pinpoint as an illness. I just feel tired and crappy. My stomach is a bit touchy and I feel a bit warm. I just want to sleep. I also feel down in the dumps. Probably the weather is causing my mood but I really hope I'm not coming down with something. Perhaps what my son fought off a few days ago?

 Sorry Hopeful42nd Hope you get better.. I think it might be something you got.. hopefully it's only 24hours.. eesh



Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well.
> 
> well i am taking a weeks holiday and then start MAT leave a week on sunday (so 30 weeks) i am so lucky to have this option. work were fine and the manager understood that the working conditions were not ideal.... no more early morning get ups for me for the next few weeks.
> I had such a restless nights sleep last nights both my hips were so sore i could not get comfy.... the heat did not help either.

Yay! Good for you.. I'm jealous too.. I'm not starting Mat Leave until SEPT 21st.. or even then working from home. But like someone else said I work in a Freezing cold office.. and I have a couch I can lay down on if need be.



Mrs.B. said:


> I have lots to do in my house too, wanna steam clean the carpets before baby arrives, so will be having a very busy september with sorting things out and cleaning
> 
> I have 5 weeks leaft at work :) I cannot wait!!

 It feels like there is so much to do and seriously we're getting down to 10 weeks here! It's nuts.. but I try to remember that baby only needs my milk, and a place to sleep.. sooo everything else is bonus! I'm sure I'll have the nursery done soon! Mid August!


----------



## mrswichman

not till feb 21??? are you sure???lol


----------



## Jocr

Quick question ladies:
Anyon else had pain in ribs on right side? I have had it for 10 days now and it feels a lot like a muscle pain in between ribs (hurts to poke).

Anyhoo I called the midwife for an appointment next week to see her about this pain as they said to keep an eye out for a pain in this kind of area re Pre eclampsia Liver problem (remember I had that high blood pressure scare a while back). So the midwife wants to see me today to check on me.
So ive left it until now as moving this weekend. Im sure after looking on the internet it is just rib flare and muscle stretching but was wondering if any of you have had it too?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I get the rib pain. Mine usually happens overnight to morning. I feel it more when I deep breathe and it expands my rincage. It's the muscles in between my ribs, the intercostals. What is it they look for with pre-eclampsia? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Lucky7s

mrswichman said:


> not till feb 21??? are you sure???lol

Pregnancy Brain! Sept 21st.. eesh


----------



## Lucky7s

Maybe baby kicked you in the ribs.. and it bruised? I also haven't heard of rib pain in conjunction with pre-eclampsia.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd come share my 30 week bump :) xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0072.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0075.jpg


----------



## lillichloe

You look great mrs B!!
I have my glucose test today. Boo.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay feeling brave.
Here is mine at 29w2d (so three days ago)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck lillichloe

Nice bump hopeful :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just ignore the streatch mark from last time :)
Yours is nicely round mrs b! I was thinking mine is an odd shape this time.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine varies day to day. The other day it was all sticking out pointy above my belly button with nothing underneath!! And in always lop sided to the left :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lop sided to the left huh? It's so strange how it changes. Mine at night is totally different, I feel like its bigger and she turns so she is pressing outward so much! It's not the most comfortable and it's usually after her baby olympics 3-5pm workout. It kills me every evening.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yep, we seen on scans that I'm bigger on the side of her spine lol x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Come on...anyone else going to show us their bumps! I love seeing how the sales are all different and how we carry. Be brave ladies!


----------



## 3outnumbered

this is my 29week bump. so nearly two weeks ago, goodness will have to do another now. x
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Nice bump 3outnumbered :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

thanks, tried that dress on yesterday, wouldnt fit! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow! I thought that was a rather large bump even in this photo :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Ha! i have carried all mine at the front, love it when people approach me from behind, and there faces when they see i'm pregnant.

xx


----------



## katealim

3outnumbered said:


> Ha! i have carried all mine at the front, love it when people approach me from behind, and there faces when they see i'm pregnant.
> 
> xx

I'm the same. Carrying all out in front. Everyone says I don't even look pregnant from behind....I swear the newly emerging waddle is a dead giveaway from any vantage point!!!:haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We paid off our babyplan today so everything for baby now officially brought and paid for. Its very exciting. Cot, pram and car seat get delivered 24thAugust, the week after we can finally start the nursery when we clear the spare room of the bed. 

Quick question, i am planning to breastfeed but wondered if i should buy perhaps two cartons of ready made formula milk just in case i can't feed him for some reason, what would you do?


----------



## Erised

I would recommend getting some formula, either ready made or just the powder just in case. You never know how breastfeeding goes, and whether or not you'll need to supplement. It's best to be prepared so you won't find yourself without on the first day. 

If you don't use it, give it away to someone you know or see if your local hospital is willing to take it =)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have no idea which kind we would get, starting to feel clueless with all things baby lol, guess its cos pregnancy is progressing and it now seems 'more real' :shrug:. I may find out what midwife reccomends re formula and perhaps get two ready made cartons just in case...... DH can always go out and get more if needed.





Erised said:


> I would recommend getting some formula, either ready made or just the powder just in case. You never know how breastfeeding goes, and whether or not you'll need to supplement. It's best to be prepared so you won't find yourself without on the first day.
> 
> If you don't use it, give it away to someone you know or see if your local hospital is willing to take it =)


----------



## Lisa92881

We are going to get a can of formula to have on hand just in case even though I plan on BFing, you never know! I'm overwhelmed by all the choices too and plan to ask the pediatrician....once I find one! :dohh: I agree, it's suddenly getting very "real" and overwhelming!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Truthfully Dawn, I got free cans of formula by signing up online for the free baby stuff, enfamil, Nestlé good start, and similac. The hospital sent me home with bottles of the ready made stuff to suppliments for the first week and a bit as my boy lost over a pound in the beginning. I had an excess that I had to give away.
I'm not sure how it works in the uk, but maybe ask at the hospital if they provide if baby needs suppliment with breastmilk. Save you the money


----------



## Jaymes

Here are a couple of pictures that we had done today...


Smiling


Open Eyes


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw what a cutie :)


----------



## FranciscaM

I now getting strong kicks all over, as baby takes up all space! I also notice a small hard lump appearing, just above navel/belly button. I say it is his knees, as he has long legs like his Dad. Claudio (my husband ), say it his bottom. We both felt it and it is hard and bony, so not sure what could be.
I now feel him as he presses against me as he moves around.

Apart from that, everything OK. My right hip now has very big bruise, but not so sore (due to little fall Friday night - posted in third trimester). 

x Francisca x


----------



## 3outnumbered

Dawnlouise30 said:


> We paid off our babyplan today so everything for baby now officially brought and paid for. Its very exciting. Cot, pram and car seat get delivered 24thAugust, the week after we can finally start the nursery when we clear the spare room of the bed.
> 
> Quick question, i am planning to breastfeed but wondered if i should buy perhaps two cartons of ready made formula milk just in case i can't feed him for some reason, what would you do?

Some councils in uk, give you a £40.00 milk token still Dawn that might be worth a phone call.

i worked in a nursery too with my last LO, i wanted to stay on right to the end, but it is so exausting up and down on the little chairs. xx


----------



## katealim

Great pics Jaymes! Love the smile! Thinking now I should probably book in for a 3D scan soon. Wanting to wait till I'm a little further to also see if bubs is head down because my last was delivered breech as no one caught that she hadn't turned. Would like to avoid that happening again and the scan will give me reassurance as well as getting to see bubs again.


----------



## Indi84

I'm not sure about buying the ready made formula, I was going to, but I have been spying the breastfeeding forum part for ages now, and general thinking (from my family as well) is that it makes it very easy to give in. If you do need it is really easy to get hold of as well, the tesco near me has tons of ready mades, so I thought if worst came to it hubby would pop down and grab some. However if I was going to get any I'd get Hipp organic, done lots of looking up and this is how I'd start off, seems to be most gentle on their tummies and good to be alongside breast milk. I'm sure everyone has different opinions though!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My hubby says my nesting has kicked in. I just think we've got round to a lot of house work that has been a long time coming this weekend :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls hope you're all doing well. :)

Thinking I had a growth spurt this week, since I'm suddenly feeling very big and uncomfortable. Also emotional and cranky, and feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat! (Surprisingly haven't been like this much throughout!) :nope: 

Also starting to feel anxious that we haven't even started the baby's room yet. Someone please make me feel better and tell me you haven't started either!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I feel exactly the same way today, emotional and tired and just not right but can't describe it really. Little man has been quiet today too..... Not concerningly quiet just not as wriggly as normal, but he often does this when im having my tired and emotional days so maybe they are both linked? 

We have not started the baby's room yet and won't be until the end of august as 
MIL staying in august so she needs the spare room and bed. 




Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls hope you're all doing well. :)
> 
> Thinking I had a growth spurt this week, since I'm suddenly feeling very big and uncomfortable. Also emotional and cranky, and feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat! (Surprisingly haven't been like this much throughout!) :nope:
> 
> Also starting to feel anxious that we haven't even started the baby's room yet. Someone please make me feel better and tell me you haven't started either!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:flower: when you have finished your house do you want to come and do mine. It needs a long overdue top to bottom clean. My nesting kicked in re washing baby clothes but has not extended to cleaning the house yet. 






Mrs.B. said:


> My hubby says my nesting has kicked in. I just think we've got round to a lot of house work that has been a long time coming this weekend :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> :flower: when you have finished your house do you want to come and do mine. It needs a long overdue top to bottom clean. My nesting kicked in re washing baby clothes but has not extended to cleaning the house yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> My hubby says my nesting has kicked in. I just think we've got round to a lot of house work that has been a long time coming this weekend :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe, I really really want to wash all the little clothes but I'm holding out until I'm off work, give me something to do and look forward to so I'm not sat around just waiting for her arrival :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I feel exactly the same way today, emotional and tired and just not right but can't describe it really. Little man has been quiet today too..... Not concerningly quiet just not as wriggly as normal, but he often does this when im having my tired and emotional days so maybe they are both linked?
> 
> We have not started the baby's room yet and won't be until the end of august as
> MIL staying in august so she needs the spare room and bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls hope you're all doing well. :)
> 
> Thinking I had a growth spurt this week, since I'm suddenly feeling very big and uncomfortable. Also emotional and cranky, and feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat! (Surprisingly haven't been like this much throughout!) :nope:
> 
> Also starting to feel anxious that we haven't even started the baby's room yet. Someone please make me feel better and tell me you haven't started either!!!Click to expand...

I had a cry this morning, got in a strop with Hubby and went to my room and cried, lol, like being a teenager again. Although when he asked me why I was crying I didn't have an answer :dohh:


----------



## 3outnumbered

cried three times yesterday, mainly watching Hugh Jackman. 

:haha:


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is doing well which is good.

I've had a stressful weekend. My uncle, who's an electrician, was electrocuted at work and is now in hospital. We don't know if he will survive as he's in a coma on life support and we don't know if he is going to be brain damaged if he does live as his heart stopped for over 5 minutes :cry: 
We've all been trying to be strong, especially for my mom as its her young brother. 

It feels so weird as everyone is worried about the stress on the baby but I know she will be ok. Since I've found out I'm pregnant my great auntie has died and now my uncle is very ill. It's hard to think of life beginning and ending. 

The good thing that is keeping me going is the little girl has been constantly active, telling me she's doing well and is happy in there. I just have to keep her safe for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## AshleyLK

PG5K said:


> Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is doing well which is good.
> 
> I've had a stressful weekend. My uncle, who's an electrician, was electrocuted at work and is now in hospital. We don't know if he will survive as he's in a coma on life support and we don't know if he is going to be brain damaged if he does live as his heart stopped for over 5 minutes :cry:
> We've all been trying to be strong, especially for my mom as its her young brother.
> 
> It feels so weird as everyone is worried about the stress on the baby but I know she will be ok. Since I've found out I'm pregnant my great auntie has died and now my uncle is very ill. It's hard to think of life beginning and ending.
> 
> The good thing that is keeping me going is the little girl has been constantly active, telling me she's doing well and is happy in there. I just have to keep her safe for the next 10 weeks.

Hon I am so sorry to hear about your uncle. Sending lots of prayers his way:hugs:

When I found out I was preggers, it was about two months after my grandfather died. It think it helped my family work out of their sadness and have something to look forward to again rather than dwelling in sadness.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

PG5K- :hugs: sorry to hear this. I hope he pulls through, a coma is a body's means of protection and healing at times. I hope his is a needed time to recooperate so he can rejoin you all shortly. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

PG5K - thinking of you and your family right now x x


----------



## 3outnumbered

sorry to hear that PG5K - thinking of you and your family right now.:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

PG5K - thinking of you. Hope he just needs a bit more rest and is fully back with you soon :hugs:

Formula: I didn't buy any last time. I had bottles and everything else ready just in case I couldn't BF (mainly because I bought them on special offers), but having formula there, to me, felt like I was almost admitting that I'd need it. The way I figured it, some supermarkets are 24 hours so I could always get some if I needed it. Some hospitals will provide it while you're there so maybe worth checking that out before you buy anything. You can always stop on the way home/send daddy to get some if you need it.

Bump: this is me at 28 weeks (well 28 +1 as I was in a hurry on Friday!) I'm a bit concerned is the wrong word but.... a bit something... that my whole body looks thicker rather than me just having a bump. Ah well, I guess we'll see what happens when she comes out. My arms and legs still look the same (not that you can see in this pic).
 



Attached Files:







DSC00821.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Super cute bump :) as for feeling thicker all the way, your ribcage had to expand as well as your hips, totally normal. It's just your body accomidating the growing uterus/baby.


----------



## Lucky7s

PGK5 - Prayers and positive vibes for your family.. :hugs: hang in there. 


Lisa - I've been wanting to start on our office/baby room forever but realize we have to wait till mid-end of August since DH is still working in there.. it's hard to take time out of his sched to paint and re-do his office. It's a little frustrating and every time he has a break I tell him he could be painting.. jokingly of course.. but I'm a bit of a nagger about it. I just want it all done, even though I know I don't need it all.. it would just make me feel more complete. 

Starting Childbirth Classes this Thursday night.. anyone else taking them?

Also my DH family is coming in this weekend for my baby shower.. it's going to be a crazy weekend!

I have to take my 30 week bump!


----------



## lazybum09

PG5K said:


> Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is doing well which is good.
> 
> I've had a stressful weekend. My uncle, who's an electrician, was electrocuted at work and is now in hospital. We don't know if he will survive as he's in a coma on life support and we don't know if he is going to be brain damaged if he does live as his heart stopped for over 5 minutes :cry:
> We've all been trying to be strong, especially for my mom as its her young brother.
> 
> It feels so weird as everyone is worried about the stress on the baby but I know she will be ok. Since I've found out I'm pregnant my great auntie has died and now my uncle is very ill. It's hard to think of life beginning and ending.
> 
> The good thing that is keeping me going is the little girl has been constantly active, telling me she's doing well and is happy in there. I just have to keep her safe for the next 10 weeks.






huge hugs hun, thinking of you all ((((hugs))))


----------



## JayDee

Hopeful42nd said:


> Super cute bump :) as for feeling thicker all the way, your ribcage had to expand as well as your hips, totally normal. It's just your body accomidating the growing uterus/baby.

Oh I know, and the midwife might as well have laughed in my face this morning when I asked at what point I should worry about getting too big, I obviously look fine to her.
Difference is that, with my first, my bump was really neat all the way through so I'm not used to having a normal sized one if that makes sense.


----------



## Feb4th2011

PG5K- You and your family are in my prayers :flow:


----------



## lilosmom

PG5K - sorry to hear about your uncle. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## lillichloe

PG5K- Sending prayers up for your family.

how is everyone doing? Its been quiet on here lately. 
Today I can't stop daydreaming about what baby will look like. I'm getting very excited to meet her :)


----------



## PG5K

lillichloe said:


> PG5K- Sending prayers up for your family.
> 
> how is everyone doing? Its been quiet on here lately.
> Today I can't stop daydreaming about what baby will look like. I'm getting very excited to meet her :)

Thanks hun, its going to be a long slow recovery but although he hasn't really had any improvement yet, its better than him being worse. 

I've decided to start getting my hospital bag ready! Although I still have 9 weeks to go, I thought now would be a good time whilst I'm still thinking straight. :haha: 
Bought a few little bits and my mom has leant me her travel Radley bag. I've made the list of what I think I need. I don't want to over pack but there seems like so many essentials you need.


----------



## JayDee

I ended up with a small suitacase last time with mine and baby's stuff in it, think I'll go for the same again, not least because it has wheels and a handle so it can be pulled not carried.
There is quite a bit of stuff you need, and even more if you end up having to stay in, but then you can always get someone to bring you more stuff. I ended up with a second bag of things for my 2 night stay so had an awful lot to take home in the end.

Essentials I think are:

sleepsuits - 2 or 3
vests - 2 or 3
nappies - I just took a full pack of 27 or however many are in there
cotton wool or baby wipes
hat - 1
scratch mitts - 1 or 2 pairs
Towel and baby wash (not essential but you might want it)
Red book (you should get from health visitor before due date)

2 nighties 
At least one normal outfit
A few pairs of black underwear or disposable underwear
Breast pads (whether you are BF or not, you will leak)
Maternity pads
Basic toiletries - toothbrush, toothpaste, shower gel, whatever makeup you can't live without
Towel
Dressing gown

Snacks - hospital food is pants and comes at stupid times. Flapjack, dried fruit, anything that will last quite a while packed in your bag and isn't really unhealthy 
Drinks - energy drinks are meant to be good in labour but I can't stand them, give me a headache. They do have water and basic stuff at the hospital bit you might not want to be going searching for it.


I'm sure I will have forgotten something from that list but I've not started packing yet.


----------



## Indi84

I'm so excited to see the baby now, I'm counting down the days!! Will get hospital bag done at some point, I have quite a lot done but have stalled last few weeks! Still need a change bag, pack hospital bag and more essential type stuff but everything big is done :thumbup:
I'm going to a wedding at 34 weeks, reallllly hoping the dress i have fits, being plus size really struggled to find clothes and have mainly been in maxi dresses and leggings since the bump popped. It's one of these all day ones (mine started at three!) so I have a feeling my ankles will be swollen huge by the evening... I booked a room at the hotel though so I can get a break if needs be rather then leave early. 
What has everyone else got planned for the last stretch? Any one else still got bits to buy? 

PG5K-Hope he improves soon :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No big plans besides the move into our new home Sept 1st. Everything seems to be going well. Calling to move/cancel services, moving truck booked, packing super slowly...just can't get motivated to do as much as I used to at one time. I am so excited to get in there and start working on setting it up how we want. And of course to take full advantage of the huge corner tub (minus jets for now)! With the growing bump the regular tub here just feels small. I hope my 18 month old adjusts to the new place okay. Anyone moved with a young child? Any advice on how to keep things familiar?


----------



## princess_1991

Still have practically everything to buy :shock:
Got a few bits and bobs here and there but havent got round to buying any of the big things yet :dohh:
It's scary considering with me being due the 4th it's very possible she could come a few days early, be born in September - I could have my baby next month!! :shock:

Did anyone watch that Midwives on bbc2 last night?


----------



## Erised

PG5K - I'm glad your uncle hasn't gotten any worse, really hope he starts improving soon. Keeping your family in my thoughts



Indi84 said:


> I'm so excited to see the baby now, I'm counting down the days!! Will get hospital bag done at some point, I have quite a lot done but have stalled last few weeks! Still need a change bag, pack hospital bag and more essential type stuff but everything big is done :thumbup:
> I'm going to a wedding at 34 weeks, reallllly hoping the dress i have fits, being plus size really struggled to find clothes and have mainly been in maxi dresses and leggings since the bump popped. It's one of these all day ones (mine started at three!) so I have a feeling my ankles will be swollen huge by the evening... I booked a room at the hotel though so I can get a break if needs be rather then leave early.
> What has everyone else got planned for the last stretch? Any one else still got bits to buy?
> 
> PG5K-Hope he improves soon :flower:

Umm, we still have to do and buy pretty much everything we did at the start of the pregnancy. The nursery still isn't fully painted (still have to do another 3 and a half layers), we need to bring over all of our other girls newborn stuff, buy a changing table, buy decorations and what not. We've got absolutely nothing done still. 

We've finally got dates set for when we're going back to Holland to pick up my maternity clothes and all of our newborn / baby stuff that we have there from my first pregnancy. We'll be going on the 3rd of September, so I'll be 32 weeks pregnant and 33 upon return to the UK. Bit of a laugh really, getting my maternity clothes then... but hey ho! At least it will have only just started getting colder then, so the clothes will come in handy. Hoping to have the nursery ready before we go so we can put all the stuff away when we return. 

As for clothes, I have a similar worry... but with my bathing suit! No idea if I'll still fit in it at 32 weeks for our little week away. I really hope so, as these little breaks away are the only time I get to take our little miss swimming. 

As for a hospital bag, I'll pack one just in case (hoping for a home birth) but won't bother too much with it. I found I used hardly a thing first time around. The hospital gave us nappies, hat, pads both for the bleeding as well as milk, towels, food and drink ... pretty much everything. I tried showering but due to the blood loss nearly hit the ground, so never used any of the bathing supplies I had taken. 

What I actually used was...
Energy Drinks, a life saver during labour
Some Snack Bars for energy during and after labour
Clean underwear and clothes for myself
1 Outfit for the newborn
Camera

Think that was it. Everything else was supplied by the hospital...
1 Thing I would take this time that I forgot first time around, is SHOES. Yup, I forgot shoes. I came in in PJs and my DH's slippers... and well, I felt quite silly leaving in slippers.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies,

Had my 28 week midwife appoinment today (better late than never lol). All is well, he is lay back to back with me and bum down, been feeling movements across my whole tummy which apparently is his arms and legs from both sides hence all the movement (which of course is very lovely to feel) i am measuing at 31 weeks so a bit ahead, but midwife said that was fine.
We have our first antinatel class tommorow too


----------



## 3outnumbered

lots of hospitals have stopped supplying things like nappies, milk etc...

so make sure you check before leaving them out of your bags.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad your all doing well :) 

Got my 31 week midwife appointment tomorrow :) 

Hospital bags are packed, expect for outfits as i want them freshly washed. 

Pg5k - glad he seems stable and not getting worse

I caught half that midwife program last night, I don't like the way all the midwives rush in but so.t tell the parents what's happening to baby :(


----------



## 3outnumbered

missed the programme! will look on iplayer!

i am shattered today, i have no appetite at the moment, i am eating but only because i have to! not sure why!

some women in town today, asked how long i had to go and then said wow ages yet and you look ready to pop!

flippen cheek!!!!

:dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think that's because people seem to forget the last trimester lasts a few months, not just a few weeks as they think that's all you should look bigger for. My mother keeps telling me 'oh your getting bigger!' and I keep telling her that's great but not what a pregnant woman wants to hear. Just say 'wow you look great' is that so hard?


----------



## Lucky7s

My mom said she couldn't believe how big I was.. and that I had 10 more weeks to go. I was like "thanks mom"... :)

It's kinda hitting me.. 2 more months.. I don't feel ready.. lol it's nuts.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I love hearing comments about my belly and how big it is LOL.


----------



## lillichloe

I keep hearing "you look like you've lost weight". I did at the beginning but I'm slowly putting it back on. I don't know if I should be flattered or offended. I didn't used to have a basketball for a belly before. I didn't think so anyway. :-/


----------



## 3outnumbered

dont get me wrong, i get oh your glowing, your hair and nails look great!! arnt you glad you are only carrying at the front!

its just the first wow you look ready to pop that threw me. i just said maybe its the way baby is laying. woke up yesterday feeling crappy, with BH and baby being low, so that didnt help. xx:dohh:


----------



## JayDee

Mrs.B. said:


> I caught half that midwife program last night, I don't like the way all the midwives rush in but so.t tell the parents what's happening to baby :(

I know what you mean, but I got the impression that they didn't really know themselves. Sitting watching at home I think I'd rather they concentrated on making my baby ok rather than worrying about me. That said, I bet it'd be the longest minute of my life...



3outnumbered said:


> lots of hospitals have stopped supplying things like nappies, milk etc...
> 
> so make sure you check before leaving them out of your bags.
> 
> :hugs:

Agreed, mine has changed what they supply since I had DS. Can't remember if it was bottles or milk or both they now don't have. They did have maternity pads for bleeding but that was about it I think. I would certainly check if you are planning to leave things out.


Also, CAMERA, that's the thing I forgot from my list, and mobile phone charger - thank you Erised for reminding me :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I've been getting the "omg your huge, still got months to go?!" comments for the last few weeks!! But I haven't even grown for the last week or so- I think he had a growth spurt at about 25-26 weeks (which is when the baby graffiti appeared!) but has slowed down now!

I was so happy when the midwife confirmed I was on track & normal size last week as I was paranoid I was huge! Then I was even more happy when someone said I was looking small for 30 weeks!! I was like "yes!!" lol 

Everyone grows differently & at different rates, but it's hard to remember that when people keep saying how fat you look!!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Jenba

Wow its been a while since I have been on here, it is so great to see us all now in the home straight! It seems to have gone really quick so far but I remember the last 10 weeks being super slow before!! 

My son helped me put up his old cot today - bless him he is only 5 and was such a good little helper. We wrapped the little present he picked for his little sister today too. We are trying to make sure he knows that mummy will be in hospital for a while and he will be staying with Grandad when his sister is born so that it isn't too much of a shock when the time comes!! 

How are the rest of you involving your children (those that aren't first timers of course!) and preparing them for the new arrival?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had my first antinatel class today and it was fantastic. very well delivered, small group (6 couples including us) and really informative. Now looking forward to the tour of the hospital in two weeks.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

GTT came back fine :) baby doing wonderful! Gained 10 lbs so far this pregnancy, so on tack for healthy gain. Baby measure on the button. They'll check for position next appt which is in two weeks, right now she is still performing gymnastics in there.


----------



## lilosmom

Hopeful42nd said:


> No big plans besides the move into our new home Sept 1st. Everything seems to be going well. Calling to move/cancel services, moving truck booked, packing super slowly...just can't get motivated to do as much as I used to at one time. I am so excited to get in there and start working on setting it up how we want. And of course to take full advantage of the huge corner tub (minus jets for now)! With the growing bump the regular tub here just feels small. I hope my 18 month old adjusts to the new place okay. Anyone moved with a young child? Any advice on how to keep things familiar?

Hopeful, we moved last year with our LO who at the time was 1 1/2. She stayed with Grandma and Grandpa for the first two days while DH and I painted her room the same color and set up the furniture and wall decorations the same as our old house. I think it helped that we had been to the house with her a few times while the previous owners still lived here and so she knew that we were moving and which room would be hers. It was a good transition for us. Wishing you luck as that's a lot on your plate in the next few months!



Jenba said:


> Wow its been a while since I have been on here, it is so great to see us all now in the home straight! It seems to have gone really quick so far but I remember the last 10 weeks being super slow before!!
> 
> My son helped me put up his old cot today - bless him he is only 5 and was such a good little helper. We wrapped the little present he picked for his little sister today too. We are trying to make sure he knows that mummy will be in hospital for a while and he will be staying with Grandad when his sister is born so that it isn't too much of a shock when the time comes!!
> 
> How are the rest of you involving your children (those that aren't first timers of course!) and preparing them for the new arrival?

I'd love to hear others plans as well as I'm still not 100% sure how our LO will react to a new baby in the house that isn't ever leaving! So far we have let her help us set up the new bedroom and she takes my progression photos with me. We talk about the baby and the things she can help me with and we've got a few books about "the new baby". I'm hoping to find a gift from the new baby to give her at delivery as we're hoping to have her be the first visitor to see baby at the hospital and have some bonding time as a family before everyone starts fussing about the new addition. Like I said, I'm not too sure how things will go but I guess we can only hope it will be a smooth transition from only child to big sister.


----------



## Lucky7s

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Had my first antinatel class today and it was fantastic. very well delivered, small group (6 couples including us) and really informative. Now looking forward to the tour of the hospital in two weeks.

Yay! I'm going to mine tonight! Childbirth Class.. small group I think4-6 couples.. for 8 weeks! I'm so excited! I still need to plan the tour for the hospital.



Hopeful42nd said:


> GTT came back fine :) baby doing wonderful! Gained 10 lbs so far this pregnancy, so on tack for healthy gain. Baby measure on the button. They'll check for position next appt which is in two weeks, right now she is still performing gymnastics in there.

10 LBS!! :dohh: Man I wish I'd only gain 10lbs.. I'm at 24.. probably more eesh...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't feel bad, at this point with my son I had gained like 25-30. He made me ravenous with hunger. This little girl is just different. She could go without for long periods, sometimes I've got to force myself to eat an apple or a yogurt even though I'm not even hungry. I think the crazy heartburn had a lot to do with it too. This Zantac she told me to take is amazing....I feel great tonight and am looking forward to sleep, as last night I only got about four broken hours.


----------



## ladybug245

So far, I've gained 13 pounds--doctor wants me to get to at least 20, 26 if I can manage it.

I've been an emotional WRECK this week--anxiety is running amok. I'm bursting into tears every ten seconds. Third trimester right on cue?


----------



## JayDee

Other children - We've got DS a "waiting for baby" book. It's pretty basic, but is quite good as it has mummy getting bigger, going for scans, getting things ready for the baby and mummy and daddy going to the hospital while child stays at home with <whoever> (we say grandma as that's prob who it will be to child meeting baby at the end.
DS quite likes the idea of "babysister" and talks to my bump and tries to feed her via my belly button lol. 
We moved him to a new room with a bed rather than a cot earlier this year, and made a big deal about letting him help take the cot down and saying he could help build it again when the baby arrived.

I also need to get a present for him from the baby - no idea what as he has so much stuff already but sure I'll find something, as well as a present for the baby from him.

There is a baby at the childminder he goes to one day a week, but he is about 9 months old I think, so have a feeling DS will be disappointed that his sister won't actually play with him for a while! He's already saying he's going to show her how to play cars and stuff.

I've put on about 23lb so far, way more than I had at this point first time round. Just looked at a photo from the same stage along and I look tiny, no wonder I feel big this time!


----------



## FranciscaM

Since I woke up today, baby has been poking me in belly button! He must be thinking "wonder what this button does?". It is very strange feeling!

Ribs still feel as if they are in a boxing match, but hips not so sore today. At the moment, he is pressed right up against me, as I can put my hands on his knees! 

I am now waddling like a duck!

Hope everyone else OK. 10 weeks left on Monday.....

x Francisca x


----------



## PG5K

Had my 31 week midwife appointment yesterday, all went well and have a happy baby who's head down now :) 
I can feel little bits of her poking out now! Though I'm not sure which bits they are... maybe knees or bum.

Having really bad trouble walking the last couple of days :( I'm finding it extremely painful to walk the 10 mins from the car to work. I don't know who's great idea it was to make all parking out of town. My midwife said I might need physio if it doesn't get easier in a week.
I was hoping to work till a week before my due date but at this rate I'm going to end up finishing earlier because I can't get in. 

Has physio helped anyone else?


----------



## princess_1991

Well last night was "interesting" to say the very least!

We ended up in hospital strapped to a monitor until midnight!
At about 5 ish I started getting braxton hicks, didn't think anything of it, by the time dh got home at half 5/6ish they were still going (midwife has always said if you have more then 5 in an hour ring her or triage after 5pm) 7 o'clock came and they were still going so dh made me ring triage, I felt abut daft because I knew they were BH but dh was concerned with them coupled with back pain.
Triage nurse said have a bath and ring back in an hour, so I had a bath which eased up the back pain but the BH were still coming so when I rang back they said to take a trip up 
Got up there and they took my blood pressure/pulse etc 
Timed my BH, they were coming every few minutes lasting a minute each time, they strapped me up to the monitor, it's a massive pain in the backside having those tightenings with those straps round your belly while trying to press a button everytime baby moves I think dh thought I was exaggerating until the nurse could see the contractions on the monitor
Waited for the doctor, she checked my cervix and luckily it was closed, she took a swab to do a test which can tell them if your going to give birth in the next 2 weeks, mine come back negative so thank god lily isn't due in the next 2 weeks!

So I'm on bed/sofa rest, I was absolutely shattered last night when we got home, surprisingly slept like a baby but woke up with BH again this morning so just have to kinda let them get on with it, although they have said if anymore early signs of labour show up, i.e show/blood/waters I'm to ring and go up straight away

To say I was scared last night is an understatement! 
I'm just glad it didnt end up bad last night, so today me and the doggy are curled up on the sofa watching rubbish daytime tv! Tbf tho I'd stand on my head for the next 9 weeks if it means keeping her safe in there!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Princess that's sounds scary! I'm glad she's staying put for now. Take it easy and drink tons of water as I hear not doing do can bring on the BH's


----------



## PG5K

Glad to hear you and the baby are ok princess, I can imagine that you were worried! 

Enjoy your rest and have a nice chilled out couple of days :hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

Princess- glad you and baby are ok. How scary. I hope the BHs letup.


----------



## JayDee

Glad everything is ok Princess, hope she stays put for a few more weeks yet.

I've never heard of the swap thing that can tell if you're expected to give birth within 2 weeks, nice to have that reassurance though.

Tell that little girl of yours if she wants to come early to wait until at least 37 weeks please.

PG5K - the walking thing sounds rubbish, hope the physio does help as pain after 10 mins walking doesn't sound very long - takes longer than that to get round the supermarket.


----------



## 3outnumbered

i was told physio would not work as back will only keep hurting and baby gets bigger, a good back massage is what is needed, it really helped my back. just try not to overdo it. xx


----------



## Jocr

Sorry it's taken so long to reply we've had no Internet in new house. 
Re the high pain in rib area they test for liver function as the liver is in this area. The liver can be damaged by the high blood pressure in pre eclampsia. It seems to me that lots of people get this high rib pain which as you say is a muscle pain. 
Mine decided to change from the right side to the left this morning.
It can also be something to do with the bowels / intestines as they are all pushed up so high now.


----------



## Jocr

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls hope you're all doing well. :)
> 
> Thinking I had a growth spurt this week, since I'm suddenly feeling very big and uncomfortable. Also emotional and cranky, and feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat! (Surprisingly haven't been like this much throughout!) :nope:
> 
> Also starting to feel anxious that we haven't even started the baby's room yet. Someone please make me feel better and tell me you haven't started either!!!

No we haven't either as just moved to a new house and the place is just covered in boxes I can't move which is really frustrating as DH is so busy at work. Hopefully we can get some boxes sorted tomorrow. 



PG5K said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> PG5K- Sending prayers up for your family.
> 
> how is everyone doing? Its been quiet on here lately.
> Today I can't stop daydreaming about what baby will look like. I'm getting very excited to meet her :)
> 
> Thanks hun, its going to be a long slow recovery but although he hasn't really had any improvement yet, its better than him being worse.
> 
> I've decided to start getting my hospital bag ready! Although I still have 9 weeks to go, I thought now would be a good time whilst I'm still thinking straight. :haha:
> Bought a few little bits and my mom has leant me her travel Radley bag. I've made the list of what I think I need. I don't want to over pack but there seems like so many essentials you need.Click to expand...

How's your uncle doing? Are you ok?:hugs:

Hospital bag! I can't find anything in all these boxes stacked around to get sorted eeeakkk. 



Indi84 said:


> I'm so excited to see the baby now, I'm counting down the days!! Will get hospital bag done at some point, I have quite a lot done but have stalled last few weeks! Still need a change bag, pack hospital bag and more essential type stuff but everything big is done :thumbup:
> I'm going to a wedding at 34 weeks, reallllly hoping the dress i have fits, being plus size really struggled to find clothes and have mainly been in maxi dresses and leggings since the bump popped. It's one of these all day ones (mine started at three!) so I have a feeling my ankles will be swollen huge by the evening... I booked a room at the hotel though so I can get a break if needs be rather then leave early.
> What has everyone else got planned for the last stretch? Any one else still got bits to buy?
> 
> PG5K-Hope he improves soon :flower:

Lovely, have fun at the wedding. Good that you can go for a rest when you like. We have another two weddings to go to in the next two weeks one on the Friday and one on the Saturday. There have been so many weddings and hen nights this year. 
Most of the clothes that I brought for now are summer ones and we just don't seem to be getting summer here in the uk:dohh: so living in jiggers and leggings when I have loads of nice dresses I could be wearing if the sun would just come out. 


ladybug245 said:


> So far, I've gained 13 pounds--doctor wants me to get to at least 20, 26 if I can manage it.
> 
> I've been an emotional WRECK this week--anxiety is running amok. I'm bursting into tears every ten seconds. Third trimester right on cue?

Yep once you start crying if feels like you can't stop, I had a day like that yesterday. :hugs:



PG5K said:


> Had my 31 week midwife appointment yesterday, all went well and have a happy baby who's head down now :)
> I can feel little bits of her poking out now! Though I'm not sure which bits they are... maybe knees or bum.
> 
> Having really bad trouble walking the last couple of days :( I'm finding it extremely painful to walk the 10 mins from the car to work. I don't know who's great idea it was to make all parking out of town. My midwife said I might need physio if it doesn't get easier in a week.
> I was hoping to work till a week before my due date but at this rate I'm going to end up finishing earlier because I can't get in.
> 
> Has physio helped anyone else?

I have trouble walking first and last thing of the day still due to the pubic bone problem, it's defo getting more painful and stiff. My physio helps me for the day but that's it and my physio is on holiday for a Month now so that's useless. 

When baby moves around and you feel a hard lump I really can't tell if it's his bum or head. I defo know when he's playing cycling in my tum or using the inside of me as a punch bag though. I have started to notice when he has hiccups now as its a regular little jump every second or two for about 10 minutes. DH felt them too the other night. 

I don't know if it's just me or my emotions but I don't feel like DH is really giving my bump enough attention, he doesn't come in from work and go to the bump which I imagined he would. He says goodnight to bump when we Ho to bed but I just expected more really. I thought he would have his hand on my tummy at any given opportunity. 
DH doesn't normally get stressed but this house move has taken its toll on him as I couldn't do very much and he has a on of work on etc etc. I just need him home to get this house sorted. The hot water stopped working last night:dohh:

So now I'm not working anymore, it hasn't really sunk in yet as I just feel like I'm on leave after a house move. I'm sure it will sink in in a few weeks when we are settled in.
Nursery full of boxes that need to go in the attic. Not ideal but hopefully we can get it sorted by the beggining of sept. 

Have my 31 week apt on Monday. When I went in with rib pain last week they monitored me with the straps on the belly and asked me to press a button when baby moves. They also did liver blood tests and they came back fine. They do keep telling me that my iron is low and want me to take pregaday which I'm not keen on as badly constipated me so have doubled up on spatone. They will keep testing my iron levels. 

We didnt have Internet whilst moving etc so sorry for the delay in replying. 
Hope you all have a fab weekend xx Jo


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Off to a 1 year olds birthday party today!! 

The last few days have been exciting- we ordered the pram, a baby jogger city select in ruby! & got some official Olympic 2012 bunting (the multicoloured stuff!) off eBay to decorate the nursery with- will match the bright colours theme we have & will be something he can keep forever as a momento of the year of his birth!!

I know the Olympics will be over by the time our babies are born, but is anyone else getting a little something for LO to keep? It's such a big deal & will be remembered forever so I'm pleased I've got a little bit of it for him!

Xxx


----------



## FranciscaM

I've finally been able to help get the new flat ready, after resting last week after my little fall.

It was the first time I've seen the nursery and it looks so good. Should be ready just after we have moved in on 15.

I also notice that Alexandre now really respond to our voices. As husband and I talking, it was as if he listening in because as soon as Claudio talked, I got really kicked and could see hands poking out at the side, as if baby was waving!!.

I think I may go and have a wander round shops later on, as feel I can do it as suddenly have surge of energy. I know it won't last long, but good to have for a change. People may actually move out the way if they see me and bump coming...... lol !!


----------



## Lisa40

I went to town today Francisca to get a dress for a wedding tonight & people are still rude as ever, I got bashed by no less than 3 people, one a large man with a rucksack who just walked backwards straight into me without even looking!!

Honestly thought people might be a bit more considerate these days but nope!
x


----------



## 3outnumbered

Lisa, OMG i got shoved from behind by some women wanting to get past me to the discount food section in Asda, I nearly fell forward into section silly daft cow. 

held my tongue, god knows how. :growlmad:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr- I had my rib paIn explained to me as anterior rib pain (essentially the intercostal muscles in between my ribs are inflames due to everything being moved and squashed upward. I am anti bra or sleeper style bra at home as I find the constriction can aggravate it. What does your pain feel like?

You ladies are right, ppl are rude out there. I've had better luck with men than women. Ateast they hold a door for you as you are pregnant and carrying a toddler, or get out of the way when they notice you instead of standing there and giving a dirty look. Women have no sympathy, do they forget when they were pregnant what it was like. It's the change in society, no old school values anymore.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had my 31 week appointment on Thurs, Midwife says she is going to be a big girl! We will see.

Got hospital appointment on Tuesday for catch up with Obstetrician, I'm not sure what happens at this appointment so don't know what to expect. Perhaps the same as a midwife appointment?

Then Tuesday evening going to a Parentcraft class, I guess this is just an antenatal class, covers birth techniques, feeding, pain relief etc.

Sorry to see some of the worrying stories on here recently, hope your ok!


----------



## PG5K

5_Year_Plan said:


> Off to a 1 year olds birthday party today!!
> 
> The last few days have been exciting- we ordered the pram, a baby jogger city select in ruby! & got some official Olympic 2012 bunting (the multicoloured stuff!) off eBay to decorate the nursery with- will match the bright colours theme we have & will be something he can keep forever as a momento of the year of his birth!!
> 
> I know the Olympics will be over by the time our babies are born, but is anyone else getting a little something for LO to keep? It's such a big deal & will be remembered forever so I'm pleased I've got a little bit of it for him!
> 
> Xxx

We've bought an Olympic £5 coin and the queens jubilee £5 too. I want to keep a few things aside in a box for her when she's older to show what happened on the year she's born. I want to buy a newspaper on the day she's born to :)


----------



## FranciscaM

It wasn't too bad, as the shops weren't too busy. I think people were in watching olympics!. It was nice to have space to waddle without having to worry about bumping into people.
I met a friend who I'd not seen for while, who didn't know I was expecting, so went to have catch up with her which was nice. 

Got back home about 4pm and I am now off to bed as I am so so tired!!! Relaxing day tomorrow I think.


----------



## Mrs.B.

So emotional today without reason :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fought with DH today, really about nothing. He kept picking at me and making rude remarks about the way I do things, instead of letting me talk hed cut me off with a 'Oh just relax would ya?' and roll his eyes. Finally by the fifth comment if had it and let him know he can give it a rest already or get the hell out of the house. My son and I'd be better off without his negativity driving us all down. He quieted down pretty quick. Still no apology (too stubborn for that) but he did come in the kitchen an hour later asking for hugs. He can be a real grump sometimes though, it's frustrating.
I baked some ginger molasses cookies and now a lovely banana bread is in the oven :) smells good here :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've gone from emotional to angry...

My sister is throwing me a surprise baby shower, I hate surprises, with a passion, I WILL cry, I hated birthdays and everything when I was little.

Anyways I had spoken to a friend who was supposed to tell me the date when she knew however she has now said that she can't tell me coz my sister has said its all secret... she knew in the first place this was the case so why agree to tell me :cry:

I know this may seem like an overreaction, but I really do hate it!

I live in scruffs at the weekend and I wanna look nice in photos not turn up wherever it may be, conned into going and then looking like poo!


----------



## Indi84

I'm the same Mrs.B, well sort of, I'd be totally fine with having a party but I like to know details!! I'd have words with your sister and say that you'd really like some warning for what day at least, just so you are comfortable :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Basically told her how I feel but because she says she doesnt like surprises and hers was a surprise then she says tough so is mine. 

I said what if I'm busy, she said then we'll have it without you... I was like 'fine' lol. 

I've said to my Hubby that I'm not going anywhere, we don't get invited anywhere unless its an occasion and as there isn't any occasion then I shouldn't be invited anywhere. lol. But thing is I don't even know where they would hold it as to give me a clue of date. 

My friend says its sooner than later and that shes only trying to make it special for me so just go with it... 

:s it just makes me feel sick and wanna cry, theres no excitement. how stuck up and ungrateful do I sound, I don't mean to but I can't be excited. I actually feel like I'm having heart palpatations!!


----------



## PG5K

Mrs B - I'm sorry to hear you're worried and upset about it. Surprises can be nice but not if it makes you feel so awful :hugs: 
If she knows you don't like it then its a shame she wants to still do it without even giving you a chance to enjoy it like knowing the date or a few details. I wish I could give you some advice to help you relax :( 

Hopeful - I hope your baking makes you feel better, it always cheers me up - especially eating the cake afterwards :) I have been annoyed with my dh because he keeps making comments about little things like I didn't take my shoes off to go upstairs or I left my thermometer in the bathroom. I ended up getting annoyed and said he didn't have to make comments about everything I do! I don't know why he's been like it, its only been the last few days. I think he's a bit worried as the due date is getting close and we're still busy doing work on the house. :( 

AFM - getting emotional to. Been decorating at home loads and it still doesn't look better yet :( My parents have been to the hospital to see my uncle every night and don't get home till gone 8pm so I've been cooking dinner for them to help out but eating late does make me sleepy. 
I have my first antenatal class tomorrow though :happydance:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mrs b, why don't you decide on an outfit & pack a little bag with jewellery & make up etc & take it in the car when you go places etc- or give it to a trusted friend to ensure its at the baby shower so that at least after the initial 'surprise' you could change? Would that make you feel a little less anxious?

Xxx


----------



## Indi84

That's a really good idea! Even if you are whisked away then you can hop off and change! 
My friends and mum are doing mine for me, but I'm involved because I want to help with cost, it wasn't that long ago really they splashed out for my hen do and I'm not a very me me person, I can't bear the thought of them spending more money out on me lol. So me and my mum are doing food and drinks and they are decorating and games but all in secret :)


----------



## MoonShadow14

How is everyone doing? I'm really starting to feel uncomfy and being overweight is not helping


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I was in asda earlier & bought the cutest little booties for baby's coming home outfit!! They're tiny little blue things & 1 says. "50% mummy" & the other one says "50% daddy"!! Cute!! Lol 

He'll be in one of his little blue patterned baby grows & probably a white hat so will look super cute!! 

Xxx


----------



## lillichloe

5_Year_Plan said:


> Mrs b, why don't you decide on an outfit & pack a little bag with jewellery & make up etc & take it in the car when you go places etc- or give it to a trusted friend to ensure its at the baby shower so that at least after the initial 'surprise' you could change? Would that make you feel a little less anxious?
> 
> Xxx

This is a great idea! I wanted to look nice at mine too. 

I had both my showers the first one was kinda horrible and I'm not on speaking terms with my mom over it. The second with my dads family was lovely they made me feel very special. I think I am as ready as I can be for baby to come.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats a great idea! I've been told a date now as I lost sleep over it last night and text my sister at stupid o'clock this morning demanding a date :haha: just hope its the real date and not one to get me to stop lol.

My bump is really sore today, not sure if its related to the lack of sleep last night and the bad hip pain


----------



## Lucky7s

wow had a busy weekend.. 

Starting with Family flying in from back east for my baby shower.. It's been nuts.
Thursday had my first Child Birth class.. It was cool.. 8 other couples.. and 2 hrs every Thursday night for 8 weeks. It's very interesting and I love to find out more info about body and what's happening. Really really cool.. I'm hoping to make some friends and connect with some couples who will have babies around the same time.

Saturday was my Baby Shower and it was amazing.. very emotional seeing so many women.. Mothers friends, and my friends & family come together for me and baby. It was over 42 women.. it was loud and lots of laughter and fun. The food was super good at this restaurant and the games were fun. My sisters planned everything.. I got so many gifts there is no room in my 2 bedroom apartment. Thank god we have a garage to put stuff in... but I had to leave all my gifts in the living room to sort things out.. I got lots of doubles from my registries and too many newborn clothes that my sister said baby will never wear since they go through newborn clothes very very fast.

My back has been hurting a lot even though I've been resting.. It's been harder and harder to get comfortable.. especially at work sitting in my chair right now.

One thing driving me nuts is everyone telling you what you think you will use and not use.. since there's so much new stuff out right now. I think every momma and baby are different.. so you can't really say. 

My mother in law offered to pay for a cloth diaper service and I really don't think I want to accept it. It's just weird how she's pushing it on us.. I don't know is anyone else considering cloth diapers?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Lucky7s said:


> I don't know is anyone else considering cloth diapers?

We've got a set of Little Lambs fitteds with wraps that I got cheap second hand off ebay (£30 instead of £300 new!!)! I wanted to try the cloth route without spending out loads of money, but didn't think I could give it a fair shot unless we had pretty much a full set.

I will be using disposables initially, but once he settles down we'll switch to the size 1s & see how we go. I'm going to get some Terry nappies too, just for emergencies, but might use them if we like them! Then once I know what I like/don't like & what works for him I will probably branch out & get some new ones.

I know I'm probably making life harder for myself but I like the idea of natural substances against his skin & reducing our impact on the environment so I had to give it a go at least! We'll see how I get on! lol

xxx


----------



## JayDee

Picking up from recent(ish) posts:

Newspaper from the day they are born - can I give you a piece of advise if you want to do this.... allocate the job of purchasing it to a grandparent or someone other than your or your partner. I was going to do this for DS, and completely forgot about it until he was 3 days old! Too late then given I know newsagents send back any unused papers each day.

Surprise baby showers: we did one for my friend who had a baby halloween last year. We did it at someone else's house, and told her we were meeting there before going out for dinner so everyone was quite nicely dressed. I suppose we did only have our group of friends, so about 8 of us, which made it a bit easier. Her mum and sisters live quite far away. She was completely shocked, as there are 2 of us already with babies and neither of us had showers, and loved it.

Outfit: I started carrying lots of random stuff around with me towards the end last time. Not least a spare outfit in case my water broke unexpectedly! Only leggings, tshirt and underwear but I thought it would be awful to have them go and have to stay in wet clothes lol.

My BH are starting to feel quite strong, almost hurt, much more than they did last time. Wonder if it's just cos it's not my first time. Any other non-first timers having this?

Had a 3.5hr drive this morning and spent half of it with a foot up in my ribs - guess it's starting to get tight in there.....


----------



## lillichloe

This is my second and when I have over done it I get BH that are almost painful but they stop as soon as I relax. My DR said as long as its not accompanied with pelvic pressure or leaking of anything that it stops quickly its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Erised

I can't say I've noticed any braxton hicks yet, never noticed any with DD1 either. 
My boobs have started leaking though ... thankfully not badly yet, only when the nipples are being touched. Not looking forward to wearing breast pads again. 

As for re-usable nappies, I won't be trying this time. With DD1 we bought a few and tried them, plus terry nappies but we just didn't get along with them at all and she constantly leaked through them. We quickly gave up and went back to disposable, and have had the same problem each time we've tried again since. I won't bother with our 2nd, quite like the easiness or disposable now and the supermarkets own brands aren't too badly priced. 

I had my hormonal moods weekend before last, and ended up pretty much not speaking to DH the entire weekend (which is odd, as in the 10 years we've been together we've never had a fight or not spoken!!). Nothing he'd done wrong, and we didn't exactly argue or anything, but he was busy working on a project in the kitchen and I was annoyed he didn't spend time with me so responded by ignoring him. Ah the mature thing to do, fully blame it on hormones. 

This weekend has been fun because I've started feeling sick. Started on Saturday, when we were in town and I randomly broke out in a sweat and went very light headed. Happened twice in town, and I just felt odd the rest of the day and Sunday. Woke up this morning feeling fine, but within an hour I felt sick as a dog and dizzy again. No idea what's up with that, thankfully it went away by the start of noon and hasn't returned. 

I've got my GTT on Thursday, and midwife will also check blood pressure and iron levels etc to see if it has anything to do with that. After our GTT we've got our 3D scan booked so we get to see our little girl again =D


----------



## Lucky7s

5_Year_Plan said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I don't know is anyone else considering cloth diapers?
> 
> We've got a set of Little Lambs fitteds with wraps that I got cheap second hand off ebay (£30 instead of £300 new!!)! I wanted to try the cloth route without spending out loads of money, but didn't think I could give it a fair shot unless we had pretty much a full set.
> 
> I will be using disposables initially, but once he settles down we'll switch to the size 1s & see how we go. I'm going to get some Terry nappies too, just for emergencies, but might use them if we like them! Then once I know what I like/don't like & what works for him I will probably branch out & get some new ones.
> 
> I know I'm probably making life harder for myself but I like the idea of natural substances against his skin & reducing our impact on the environment so I had to give it a go at least! We'll see how I get on! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ya I may do this.. start with newborn diapers and try some cloth.. I don't know seems like a lot of work..


----------



## AshleyLK

Lucky7s said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I don't know is anyone else considering cloth diapers?
> 
> We've got a set of Little Lambs fitteds with wraps that I got cheap second hand off ebay (£30 instead of £300 new!!)! I wanted to try the cloth route without spending out loads of money, but didn't think I could give it a fair shot unless we had pretty much a full set.
> 
> I will be using disposables initially, but once he settles down we'll switch to the size 1s & see how we go. I'm going to get some Terry nappies too, just for emergencies, but might use them if we like them! Then once I know what I like/don't like & what works for him I will probably branch out & get some new ones.
> 
> I know I'm probably making life harder for myself but I like the idea of natural substances against his skin & reducing our impact on the environment so I had to give it a go at least! We'll see how I get on! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ya I may do this.. start with newborn diapers and try some cloth.. I don't know seems like a lot of work..Click to expand...


This is exactly what I am going to try as well. I am going to use all in one cloth diapers after she is out of newborn diapers (at least I am going to try!) 

I guess its the earth mother in me. I want to breast feed and make my own baby food as well:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

I do cloth during the day, but at night we use disposable. At daycare, she also uses disposables during nap. So I guess we do a combo. I enjoy all the prints, they're adorable!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Got signed off from the Consultant Obstrician today so now I am fully under midwife care :happydance: Yippee

Bump is measuring 4 weeks ahead!! :wacko:


----------



## Lucky7s

Wow 4 weeks ahead!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Got my GD test results back & all's fine so that's good! :)

Went to Boots today & bought a baby bath, support & swaddle blanket in their baby event- will be buying bits for the hospital back before the 3 for 2 ends too!

Got a busy 2 weeks coming up baby-wise: Antenatal workshop on Friday, midwife on Tuesday then Growth Scan Thursday! Can't wait to see him again & hopefully work out what sort of size he'll be!! lol Might be taking back the 'up to 7.5lb' dungarees I just bought....!

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## JayDee

lillichloe said:


> This is my second and when I have over done it I get BH that are almost painful but they stop as soon as I relax. My DR said as long as its not accompanied with pelvic pressure or leaking of anything that it stops quickly its nothing to worry about.

I don't think there is a pattern in when I feel mine or not, but I will watch out for one. I don't think I'm doing anything that would class as overdoing it but I guess I could be without realising.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs B, i measured 4 weeks ahead at my 28 week appointment.

had growth scan yesterday, sonographer sneaked some photos in my notes too, lovely lady!!!

baby measures fine for the weeks, measure a week ahead in leg length no surprise to me. 

Baby Caleb head down, placenta high, very very happy. :happydance:

got midwife on the 21st August, all two week appointments now till the end. 

xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mrs B - will they do a growth scan with you measuring 4 weeks ahead. I freaked at hearing that i measured 2 weeks ahead at the last appointment LOL - don't know if i will keep sane if i keep measuring ahead..... am already fearful of the birth.


----------



## Erised

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Mrs B - will they do a growth scan with you measuring 4 weeks ahead. I freaked at hearing that i measured 2 weeks ahead at the last appointment LOL - don't know if i will keep sane if i keep measuring ahead..... am already fearful of the birth.

Don't worry, it's not actually the baby that is measuring ahead, it's usually the size of your uterus. Something as silly as the baby stretching his / her legs at the time of measuring can throw the readings off massively. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead as well, and have been told that if at my next appointment I measure 3 weeks or more ahead I'll need a growth scan. 

I had a growth scan with my first for measuring ahead (can't remember how many weeks) and my daughter was born at 40+2 weighing just 6lbs 6oz (2900 grams) and measuring around 48cm ... tiny!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I went from measuring 2 weeks ahead to all of a sudden 4 weeks, the baby was definitely in a different position as I went to a cone shape lol. Think her back was sticking out the front. 

I was told she's a bag baby but I've been told by another midwife that she's certainly not going to be a small baby but she's felt bigger 

:haha: just got to take it all with a pinch of salt I think


----------



## Mrs.B.

P.s. I've not had any mention of growth scans at either 2 or 4 weeks ahead lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I don't think they can really tell accurately anyway somi wouldn't worry overly- I know someone who had a teeny bump & they worried & her baby was more than 9lb & 18 inches long so they surely can't tell?

I have my growth scan a week tomorrow- they give them to everyone at my hospital, so will be interesting to see what they say! 

Xxx


----------



## PG5K

I think my mw forgot to draw on the graph the size of my bump. I know she measured it so I guess it was ok. 
I don't understand how measuring the bump tells the size of the baby. It would be lovely if we all got scans so they could properly measure :cloud9: 

Feel ready for a nap after work today and I'm only office based! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Bump measuring doesnt tell size of baby, its how high up the top of your uterus is sitting from your pelvic bone. 

They can just feel the rough size of the baby when they have a prod around lol

I wish they gave everyone growth scans, would be great to see baby is still doing ok inbetween 20 and 40 weeks!


----------



## AshleyLK

Mrs.B. said:


> Bump measuring doesnt tell size of baby, its how high up the top of your uterus is sitting from your pelvic bone.
> 
> They can just feel the rough size of the baby when they have a prod around lol
> 
> I wish they gave everyone growth scans, would be great to see baby is still doing ok inbetween 20 and 40 weeks!

Yes I think that is mostly checking to ensure there is enough amniotic fluid around the baby at a given time. If you are lower on the measurement I think that is more cause for concern as your fluids could be running low.


----------



## Mrs.B.

hahaha, lead on the floor watching my belly move, then hubby makes me laugh and my belly button pops out! :rofl:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My belly has been moving loads too recently, although it feels quite tight and uncomfortable tonight. going to soak in the bath and see how i feel afterwards - probably just lots of stretching and growing going on. 

I am getting fed up with my 2 hourly toilet trips all through the night, it means i am so tired come this time of evening i just want my bed LOL - poor hubby will be seeing none of me soon as i decide to move permenantly into my bed.

hope your all doing well

Dawn x


----------



## PG5K

My hubby is bored of the sleeping to. I think he feels a little bit alone in the evening. 
I've tried to cut back on the nap and going to bed later but I'm just more tired for work then. 

The night time loo trips are definitely annoying!


----------



## JayDee

My midwife didn't even bother measuring at my last appointment, she just felt and said "you seem the right size for 28 weeks".
I've actually got another scan at 32 weeks anyway because of them not being able to get a measurement at the 20 week scan - we got a follow up but now I'm on a consultant's list so they like to keep checking you.
I think, with DS, my placenta stopped working at the end (10 days late, 6lb 4oz) so it'll be nice to know that she's getting on ok in there. DS was fine, just tiny, sounds a bit like your DD1 Erised.


----------



## Erised

JayDee said:


> My midwife didn't even bother measuring at my last appointment, she just felt and said "you seem the right size for 28 weeks".
> I've actually got another scan at 32 weeks anyway because of them not being able to get a measurement at the 20 week scan - we got a follow up but now I'm on a consultant's list so they like to keep checking you.
> I think, with DS, my placenta stopped working at the end (10 days late, 6lb 4oz) so it'll be nice to know that she's getting on ok in there. DS was fine, just tiny, sounds a bit like your DD1 Erised.

It does sound like my DD =) 
I've been worried actually, as to whether or not my placenta stopped working towards the end and if that's why she was relatively small. They didn't mention anything though, so guess I shouldn't worry? She was completely fine, very strong and active. Only 'problem' she had is that she couldn't hold her own temperature for the first 4 or 5 days. 

Just had my first of 2 midwife appointments today. Karla (my midwife) came around and took the first sets of blood for the GTT and gave me lucozade to drink. She's done the routine check as well, and baby is still doing well ... kicking away, brilliant heart beat, now head down (yay!). I'm doing well too, blood pressure of 110 / 66 and measuring... wait for it... 5 weeks ahead!! LOL 

When she's coming back in an hour or so for my 2nd set of bloods she'll also book me in for a growth scan, which will most likely be next week. So that combined with my 3D scan this afternoon means I get to see my girly twice in 2 weeks =D


----------



## 3outnumbered

was thinking this morning, what position to give birth in? i have been laying down twice, and leaning over on the bed head rail once, none of which i thought were great. :nope:

:nope:

anybody else been thinking about this?

will put this post on the beans thread as well!


----------



## FranciscaM

We officially get keys to our new flat tomorrow!!

Also feel as if I have "popped" out in last couple days. I feel so big and heavy as baby stretches out all over. I feel as if I'm 36 weeks, not 30! His feet are just below my ribs, but his head is still close to cervix, teasing me when he presses on it - naughty boy!! I can also see him when he wriggles about now, as he really presses against me as he does. A bit like the film "Alien" - I keep thinking he is going to push himself out!!

This is what he feels like just now! Taken from babycentre website at 36 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







babycentre36weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Erised

Midwife put in my notes this morning that our girl is head down and laying 'long'. From pelvic bone to top of my uterus I was measuring 5 weeks ahead. She's booked a growth scan for next week Tuesday, and she'll ring me tomorrow to tell me the results of my iron test and GTT. 

Had my growth scan this afternoon, and she started low down looking for baby's head. No baby to be seen! She moved up, and even further up and eventually found baby aaallll the way at the top of my uterus. Not head down or laying long at all, but horizontally with her bum on the right and her head on the left. Tucked up with her feet in front of her face, right underneath my ribs. The sonographer actually measured her, and she's spot on average at 48% (measuring 27+4 instead of 28+2). My uterus measuring 5 weeks ahead really is just because of high up she's moved herself. 

That said, as it's a private scan it's not on my notes... so I'll keep my growth scan next week to get to see our little girl again ;) 

Little madam also didn't play along with the 3D scan and refused to move, keeping her feet near her face constantly and giving us only a side view. We tried poking, prodding, jiggling, going for a walk, laying on either side, laying on my back etc ... but no luck. After about an hour and a half the sonographer came to the conclusion she isn't moving anywhere today, and we've re-booked our 3D scan for the 22nd instead. 

We did get 1 photo to take home today though, so will add that. I'm rather pleased with how clear it is, much clearer than the ones I had with DD1! Sonographer also thinks that we should be able to get good photos at 30 weeks, as she should be head down by then and my placenta isn't low lying so shouldn't be in the way. Lets hope she's right!
 



Attached Files:







28+2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lillichloe

Great photo erised. I'm jealous of everyone getting 3D scans! I want one but doctor hasn't mentioned another scan and there aren't any private ones close.


----------



## Lucky7s

I have him kicking me at the top of my uterus.. even feel his foot from time to time. I usually push back and he retracts it's the coolest thing like I'm giving him a high 5. I'm going to the OB tomorrow.. so I'll ask her if this means he's head down.. I feel movement up top.. and pinching down by my left uterus..very weird feeling. 

I've been very uncomfortable since Sunday.. it's really hot here.. and my back has been hurting. I can't get comfortable laying down, sitting down.. it's just miserable.
Last night I cried to my hubby.. I felt like I couldn't make it.. I haven't felt this way all pregnancy.. usually I'm very positive. UGH.. this is mentally tougher then I thought it'd be and I got 8 more weeks! give or take.. ..


----------



## Mrs.B.

My baby is still head down, she's been a good girl and hasn't budged since 22 weeks. Not engaged at all yet tho, my sister's baby was engaged by this point, so maybe by my appointment in 3 weeks she'll be on her way?! 

Im super emotional and have had a few massive crying episodes :wacko:


----------



## PG5K

Beautiful picture Erised! It's so clear.

I've been for a tour of the maternity ward and I'm very impressed with the facilities. I'm hoping they'll have their new birthing pool installed by the time I give birth. 
Im going to a natural birthing class on Tuesday. I'm keeping an open mind though and not adverse to any drugs they have but I'd like a water birth if possible.

I hope you feel better Lucky, I've had a good pregnancy but struggled with the pain and weight of the baby the last couple of weeks. I worry about coping for another 8 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ahhhhhh god damm heartburn.... is all i have to say this morning. 
was up from 2 am - 5:30 am with horrendous heartburn (not even the tablets the Dr gave me were shiffting it..... oh well i guess the sleepless nights will be good preperation for when little man gets here..... now to try and function normally for the day (this could be fun LOL)


----------



## JayDee

Erised said:


> It does sound like my DD =)
> I've been worried actually, as to whether or not my placenta stopped working towards the end and if that's why she was relatively small. They didn't mention anything though, so guess I shouldn't worry? She was completely fine, very strong and active. Only 'problem' she had is that she couldn't hold her own temperature for the first 4 or 5 days.

I'm going with don't worry about it, I have one healthy child so no reason to believe that even if the same thing happens again I won't get another one.

Even if they spot that it's not working properly what do they do? Induce you early? To me, that's potentially more of a risk (provided baby isn't showing any sign of distress) than letting them stay in till they are ready to come out.

My midwife only mentioned it in passing when I said I felt bigger this time... but mentioned my first baby was pretty small even though he was overdue. She didn't dwell on it, so I'm guessing it's not really a big deal to them at this stage at least.


----------



## maisie78

Gorgeous picture Erised :flower:
Dawn...boo for heartburn :( Touch wood I haven't really suffered with it at all. I keep expecting it to start but not yet. Maybe with having carpal tunnel and such sore hips through the night someone out there has decided I'm suffering enough :winkwink:

We ended up going to the hospital yesterday evening to be monitored as my little girl had hardly moved all day. I was out on a monitor for 30 mins and although she dodged it a couple of times and the mw had to move the monitor to find her, after 30 mins it was clear she was fine. She has a nice strong hb of 150bpm. I think she was just a bit hot yesterday and so resting.

I have been signed off for another 4 weeks from work due to carpal tunnel so that's me done with work now. It's far earlier than I had intended but I can;t say I'm sorry not to be going back. We are going through a lot of changes at the moment and morale is pretty low so I would prefer not to be in that environment right now. It's just a pity there isn't a lot I can do at home because of my stupid rubbish hands :growlmad:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Maisie- I have specially designed braces that keep your wrists/hands in the straitened positionposition. It's not fun but it does help. Still hard to do things though.

Dawn- if you are suffering horribly and have tried all the home remedies, have you asked for something prescription? Or what you are allowed to take that's over the counter.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am on prescription tablets for it, which tend to do okay but just last night and today its been awful. I need to remember to take the tablets three times a day regardless of heartburn presence because i think what happens is i forget to take them when i don't have heartburn but if i took them regularily it would ward the heartburn off (i hope)

Baby is in a really funny position today, each time i bend down it is really painful - don't know if he has decided to lie right across my tummy today. 





Hopeful42nd said:


> Dawn- if you are suffering horribly and have tried all the home remedies, have you asked for something prescription? Or what you are allowed to take that's over the counter.


----------



## maisie78

Hopeful42nd said:


> Maisie- I have specially designed braces that keep your wrists/hands in the straitened positionposition. It's not fun but it does help. Still hard to do things though.

Thanks Hopeful. I have splints that used to work but the last few weeks they have been making the pain worse. I've got an appointment with the occupational therapist next week so hoping she will be able to help me out.


----------



## Lucky7s

I went to my 31 week appointment: Doctor proceeded to tell me about the other Doctor that's in the practice who is due same time as me that she went into Pre-Term Labor and has been in the hospital for 2 weeks for monitoring and trying to keep the baby in for as long as possible. 

I couldn't believe it.. and made my back issues seem very insignificant.. I told her.. well I guess I can't complain now! 
I'm very uncomfortable, have Carpal Tunnel, and swollen feet.. but at least I'm not on bed rest.. so I'm thanking my stars that I'm healthy and baby is healthy!

I did however spot a stretch mark on my belly.. under my belly button.. it's gross :(

hope everyone is well and has a great weekend!


----------



## PG5K

Have you tried eating Melon for your heartburn?
I noticed when I was in Italy that it stopped 90% of the time so realised u
I did a few things differently there to England - drank lots of water, ate fruit, ate lots of melon and ate icecream.
When I got back I had heartburn again straight away and after some testing I found it was eating melon everyday. I also had an email to say that melon is good against heartburn. Don't know how it works but it definitely does for me :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Under your belly button is running strait up and down may not be a streatch mark, could be linea negra


----------



## 3outnumbered

OMG!

for the first time this pregnancy, Baby actually woke me up in the middle of the night, couldnt believe it! i was sweltering anyway in the 80degrees heat last night and then wriggle wriggle nudge nudge wriggle wriggle nudge! for 3 hours little git!!!!


I am hoping it is a one off! well least till his out anyway! x


----------



## lillichloe

Granted I don't get heartburn all that often. But when I do a glass of ice cold milk really helps a lot


----------



## Mrs.B.

My heartburn is daily :( Milk never worked, even medicine has stopped working now, I'm on to trying mints :haha:

I cant remember if I put on here before about my 'surpise' baby shower however I have now had the date confirmed despite everyone being told I'm aware of a decoy date ... haha I win :winkwink:


----------



## PG5K

Urgh, awake at 3:30 am to drink gaviscon and eat melon. 
Not feeling too great and my (emergency) trip to the toilet wasnt the nicest thing either :blush:


----------



## Jocr

Mrs.B. said:


> Got signed off from the Consultant Obstrician today so now I am fully under midwife care :happydance: Yippee
> 
> Bump is measuring 4 weeks ahead!! :wacko:

Blimey, 4 weeks that's a lot. 



PG5K said:


> Have you tried eating Melon for your heartburn?
> I noticed when I was in Italy that it stopped 90% of the time so realised u
> I did a few things differently there to England - drank lots of water, ate fruit, ate lots of melon and ate icecream.
> When I got back I had heartburn again straight away and after some testing I found it was eating melon everyday. I also had an email to say that melon is good against heartburn. Don't know how it works but it definitely does for me :hugs:

That's funny as I've had melon most days the past 10 days and I don't normally eat it. I wonder if my body knew this would help the heartburn because after thinking about it I haven't had it much since eating so much melon:thumbup:

Anyone been having any cravings again or eating more than they were?

AFM - DH managed to get three days off and on the first day he unpacked and moved some boxes, 2nd day we were out all day and got a nursing chair off eBay and the rest of the nursery furniture and picked the cotbed mattress. Day 3 was wasted as our lovely new oak floor in our new house in the lounge swelled up about a foot and it turns out the radiator got damaged when the floor was laid and now he has to pull the whole floor up over the next couple of evenings after work and leave us with a cement floor and a dehumidifier on for a week or so. I'm so gutted as we have so much to do in the house and the lounge w the only room that was sorted and u could relax in. :growlmad::cry: I had a crying session on Friday as I feel so useless and peed off that we can't just get the house sorted. Really frustrated and tearful. To top it off the cats are being really naughty and have started to poo and wee around the house, they are normally so good but I think all the work men and boxes etc has unsettled them and they are playing up. Could do without the extra cleaning and disgusting wee smell. 
Sorry for the moan but it feels like two steps forward nd three back lately. 

We had our antinatal day (parent craft day they call it here) on Saturday which was quite informative - labour,pain relief,breast feeding and aftercare. We have a growth scan in the morning and I need my bloods taken again to see if my iron levels have come up with extra spa tone (I really hope so as I don't want the pills they want to give me as its hard enough to go to the loo as it is). 

Anyone else feel the baby getting hiccups most days?:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's terrible jocr. If they peed on anything that will absorb it make sure you pour vinegar in the area a few times as it help neuralize it. So did the floor get wet? Is the hardwood ruined? I think I'd freak out too. We had an incident in out basement once where the laundry hose blew and the whole of downstairs flooded two inches. We had to pull up all the laminate that had just been laid and shopvac it up, dry each board and run the dehumidifier, then do it all over again. It was awful. Hope things go okay.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd share my 32+3 bump pic with you xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0109.jpg


----------



## PG5K

:hugs: for you Jocr. 
I can image you've found it hard, we've been decorating for the past few months and we still have the dining and living room to do. It's so stressful and I find I get frustrated that I can't just do the things I used to. I go to lift or move things and get told off :( 
We've had problems with our cat to and was getting worried because usually she's very clean but when we had our kitchen done she poo'd everywhere. 
She did stop when the kitchen was finished but I found it hard.

I haven't had any cravings at all but I've always had a sweet tooth and find I want chocolate a lot. 

I've been seriously out of breath today, silly things like eating or putting a little bit of washing away! It's ridiculous. I also think I could do with the effects iron tablets have because I've had the other problem. I was a bit worried it might be a sign of labour to come but I seem to be ok today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh yeah , hiccups ? Yes, a lot :) its funny.


----------



## 3outnumbered

not feeling particularly hungry at all! no cravings, i eat because i need to!

baby has only had the hiccups once this whole pregnancy! strange because with last DS he had hiccups loads. 

my OH knocked our bathroom down and our cats did not like it one bit, one was sick in the kitchen and both of them poo'd on my front room mat! they obviously dont like change! poor things its only going to get worse.

Just realised in four weeks time my baby is going to be full term (37weeks)! eekk! baby could come at the end of next month! double eekk! xx

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## PG5K

Had my antenatal class 'at home with the baby' and it was awful. He advice was just the recommend guidelines and she was very matron like. She said the baby has to sleep in our bedroom for 6 months so I.spoke to her and said I'm a sleepwalker so I was going to put the baby in her own room straight away, which is just opposite ours. She said I can't do that and I wouldn't hurt the baby anyway! I said I've hurt my husband and kicked our cat before and I love them both and would never hurt them whilst awake. She looked at me like I was a freak :cry: 

Feel more stressed out than ever.


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> Had my antenatal class 'at home with the baby' and it was awful. He advice was just the recommend guidelines and she was very matron like. She said the baby has to sleep in our bedroom for 6 months so I.spoke to her and said I'm a sleepwalker so I was going to put the baby in her own room straight away, which is just opposite ours. She said I can't do that and I wouldn't hurt the baby anyway! I said I've hurt my husband and kicked our cat before and I love them both and would never hurt them whilst awake. She looked at me like I was a freak :cry:
> 
> Feel more stressed out than ever.

ah hon thats awful! no one should make you feel like that, only you and your OH know whats best in your situation.

xx:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, that's just wrong of someone to do. If you are able to get up and check the baby and to have him sleep in the room without issue it's fine. I know lots of people who dud it. The reason I had baby room with me is it was easier for breastfeeding, didn't have to go down the hall to get baby. I also found myself listening to the monitor like a hawk when he was in his crib as I was nervous. It's fine though!


----------



## lillichloe

PG5K said:


> Had my antenatal class 'at home with the baby' and it was awful. He advice was just the recommend guidelines and she was very matron like. She said the baby has to sleep in our bedroom for 6 months so I.spoke to her and said I'm a sleepwalker so I was going to put the baby in her own room straight away, which is just opposite ours. She said I can't do that and I wouldn't hurt the baby anyway! I said I've hurt my husband and kicked our cat before and I love them both and would never hurt them whilst awake. She looked at me like I was a freak :cry:
> 
> Feel more stressed out than ever.

With my first daughter she was in our room for maybe four weeks. Then we put her in her own room with a monitor. My husband snores and baby slept much better in her own room. She started sleeping so well that we had to set an alarm to make sure she got two night feedings as she wouldn't wake on her own to eat. No one can tell you what you can and cannot do. This is your baby do what's right for your family. 
This baby will unfortunately not get an option of not sleeping in our room. She has to room with us untill she reliably sleeps through the night. Her big sister needs her rest for school and we only have two bedrooms.


----------



## Indi84

I've had heartburn daily too, even drinking water can set it off. Sometimes it's so bad I'm sick, sort of throw up the acid (must be acid reflux) I've been using tums or gaviscon and on moderate days they seem to help enough to get to sleep. 

Feeling pretty down, been really sick the last few days, what with the terrible morning sickness till 18 weeks, and around twice a week still being sick from acid or m/s am just fed up! 
Went to L&D last fri, as the baby has moved and I've barley felt him since last Tuesday :( The midwives were so lovely and monitored him, check bp etc and he is absolutely fine. I wish I could feel him again though, I just get little taps or rolling movements every so often!


----------



## Indi84

PG5K said:


> Had my antenatal class 'at home with the baby' and it was awful. He advice was just the recommend guidelines and she was very matron like. She said the baby has to sleep in our bedroom for 6 months so I.spoke to her and said I'm a sleepwalker so I was going to put the baby in her own room straight away, which is just opposite ours. She said I can't do that and I wouldn't hurt the baby anyway! I said I've hurt my husband and kicked our cat before and I love them both and would never hurt them whilst awake. She looked at me like I was a freak :cry:
> 
> Feel more stressed out than ever.

Also, I agree with the others it is up to you what is right for your child. I know SID information has changed a ton since I was born (I'm youngest of four, 27 now) but my dad wouldn't allow my mum to bring any of us in the room, so from day one all four of us went in another room. I take the SID very seriously, so wouldn't suggest it, but at the end of the day it works differently for different families.


----------



## Lucky7s

Hopeful42nd said:


> Under your belly button is running strait up and down may not be a streatch mark, could be linea negra

no i have linea negra.. and I have new stretch marks.. on both sides of linea negra!


----------



## Lucky7s

I know how you all feel about not being able to do anything.. We painted babies room yesterday and It was so difficult because I couldn't help move stuff. I bought the No Odor No VOCC paint so it wasn't that harmful to paint.. Thankful that DH And my Dad painted.. but I wanted to do so much more. My apartment is a mess and there's stuff everywhere but I have to learn to be patient and live with it for a few days. I can't wait till his room is all put together!

Yay


----------



## lillichloe

Ugh I feel like poo today. I came down with a chest cold some how. No one around me has been sick. So lucky me probably picked it up from a grocery cart or something. Seriously who gets colds in the summer?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

My only craving has been milk- I can't get enough of it, get through at least 2 pints a day!!

I have stretch marks on the underside of my belly so can only see them in the mirror- from a distance they look like two little hand prints, with long fingers towards my hips & shorter thumbs towards my belly button!! Lol I call them my baby graffiti as its marks that are like saying "bobos was ere!" lol

I'm 32 weeks in Tuesday & at our antenatal workshop on Friday she advised taking raspberry leaf tea- is anybody else doing that? I've bought some from holland & Barrett with added raspberry & apple flavour & it seems quite nice!

Workshop was good & learned quite a lot about the science of it all & how being upright increases the diameter of the pelvis by 30%! 

Lots of kicks & big stretches but not sure if I've felt hiccups or not! Got growth scan Thursday so should have some idea how big he'll be!

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> My only craving has been milk- I can't get enough of it, get through at least 2 pints a day!!
> 
> I have stretch marks on the underside of my belly so can only see them in the mirror- from a distance they look like two little hand prints, with long fingers towards my hips & shorter thumbs towards my belly button!! Lol I call them my baby graffiti as its marks that are like saying "bobos was ere!" lol
> 
> I'm 32 weeks in Tuesday & at our antenatal workshop on Friday she advised taking raspberry leaf tea- is anybody else doing that? I've bought some from holland & Barrett with added raspberry & apple flavour & it seems quite nice!
> 
> Workshop was good & learned quite a lot about the science of it all & how being upright increases the diameter of the pelvis by 30%!
> 
> Lots of kicks & big stretches but not sure if I've felt hiccups or not! Got growth scan Thursday so should have some idea how big he'll be!
> 
> Xxx

I'm taking the capsules, don't like tea or flavoured tea so didn't fancy the drink :)


----------



## Lisa40

Did your midwife say anything about endometriosis sufferers? I've read that you shouldn't take it, but that's google & not a professional opinion so I wondered if anything was mentioned at your class. I'd ask my midwife but she's been a bit rubbish so far, wouldn't even send me for a cervical length check even though I'd had surgery to have a large section of it removed, said it wouldn't be an issue but our fertility consultant said we should definately get checked, so I don't really trust her to be honest lol.
x


----------



## lazybum09

5_Year_Plan said:


> My only craving has been milk- I can't get enough of it, get through at least 2 pints a day!!
> 
> I have stretch marks on the underside of my belly so can only see them in the mirror- from a distance they look like two little hand prints, with long fingers towards my hips & shorter thumbs towards my belly button!! Lol I call them my baby graffiti as its marks that are like saying "bobos was ere!" lol
> 
> I'm 32 weeks in Tuesday & at our antenatal workshop on Friday she advised taking raspberry leaf tea- is anybody else doing that? I've bought some from holland & Barrett with added raspberry & apple flavour & it seems quite nice!
> 
> Workshop was good & learned quite a lot about the science of it all & how being upright increases the diameter of the pelvis by 30%!
> 
> Lots of kicks & big stretches but not sure if I've felt hiccups or not! Got growth scan Thursday so should have some idea how big he'll be!
> 
> Xxx



I've had a craving for milk but because I've got gestational diabetes,
ice cold yummy ! lol x


----------



## JayDee

RLT - capsules for me. Already in the cupboard ready to be opened at 32 weeks.

Baby in your room - we kept DS in our room quite a while, not sure it was exactly 6 months but it was probably close. In hindsight I wish we'd moved him sooner. I thought it was easier for breast feeding to have him next to me but actually found that he woke up more in our room, when we moved him into the nursery (just next door to our room) he only woke for one feed a night vs two or sometimes more in our room. It could have just been coincidence but it didn't feel like it.
We had him on an angelcare movement sensor so wasn't worried from a SIDS point of view either.


----------



## PG5K

Indi84 said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Had my antenatal class 'at home with the baby' and it was awful. He advice was just the recommend guidelines and she was very matron like. She said the baby has to sleep in our bedroom for 6 months so I.spoke to her and said I'm a sleepwalker so I was going to put the baby in her own room straight away, which is just opposite ours. She said I can't do that and I wouldn't hurt the baby anyway! I said I've hurt my husband and kicked our cat before and I love them both and would never hurt them whilst awake. She looked at me like I was a freak :cry:
> 
> Feel more stressed out than ever.
> 
> Also, I agree with the others it is up to you what is right for your child. I know SID information has changed a ton since I was born (I'm youngest of four, 27 now) but my dad wouldn't allow my mum to bring any of us in the room, so from day one all four of us went in another room. I take the SID very seriously, so wouldn't suggest it, but at the end of the day it works differently for different families.Click to expand...

I do worry about SIDS but I know I can be dangerous, especially when I get too tired. I've never sleepwalked further than our landing without waking so I think the baby will be ok in her room. We measured it earlier and she will only be 2 foot further away in her own room than ours but the woman in the class wouldnt listen to me.
We'll have both bedroom doors open and a baby monitor. 

I spent only 1 day in my parents room and my sister always went in her own. 

I don't think she understood anything about sleepwalking and kept saying I wouldn't do anything whilst asleep but I don't think I can take that risk as I don't have any control or I see things differently. Problem is most people don't know anything about it and it always gets laughed at :(


----------



## lillichloe

the advise must be different in the UK that the US. I've never been told the baby should room with us nor have I heard of anyone else being told that.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

lazybum09 said:


> I've had a craving for milk but because I've got gestational diabetes,
> ice cold yummy ! lol x

Oh- why does that indicate GD? I've had my GTT & it came back fine, so not sure why it's milk I'm craving, it just seems the right thing to stop me feeling thirsty & hungry at the same time- but you're right, has to be ice cold!! lol



JayDee said:


> RLT - capsules for me. Already in the cupboard ready to be opened at 32 weeks.
> 
> Baby in your room - we kept DS in our room quite a while, not sure it was exactly 6 months but it was probably close. In hindsight I wish we'd moved him sooner. I thought it was easier for breast feeding to have him next to me but actually found that he woke up more in our room, when we moved him into the nursery (just next door to our room) he only woke for one feed a night vs two or sometimes more in our room. It could have just been coincidence but it didn't feel like it.
> We had him on an angelcare movement sensor so wasn't worried from a SIDS point of view either.

I heard the baby can smell your milk, so if he's in your room he could smell you so wake himself up for a feed, whereas in his own room he probably only woke up when he was hungry.

LO will be in our room to start with, then in his own once I feel comfortable- unless he doesn't take to the moses basket, then he's in his own room on his own floor because we can't fit the cot in our room!! We have a single bed in his room though, so if this happens I'll just camp out too until I'm happy! lol

xxx


----------



## lazybum09

5_Year_Plan said:


> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a craving for milk but because I've got gestational diabetes,
> ice cold yummy ! lol x
> 
> Oh- why does that indicate GD? I've had my GTT & it came back fine, so not sure why it's milk I'm craving, it just seems the right thing to stop me feeling thirsty & hungry at the same time- but you're right, has to be ice cold!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> JayDee said:
> 
> 
> RLT - capsules for me. Already in the cupboard ready to be opened at 32 weeks.
> 
> Baby in your room - we kept DS in our room quite a while, not sure it was exactly 6 months but it was probably close. In hindsight I wish we'd moved him sooner. I thought it was easier for breast feeding to have him next to me but actually found that he woke up more in our room, when we moved him into the nursery (just next door to our room) he only woke for one feed a night vs two or sometimes more in our room. It could have just been coincidence but it didn't feel like it.
> We had him on an angelcare movement sensor so wasn't worried from a SIDS point of view either.Click to expand...
> 
> I heard the baby can smell your milk, so if he's in your room he could smell you so wake himself up for a feed, whereas in his own room he probably only woke up when he was hungry.
> 
> LO will be in our room to start with, then in his own once I feel comfortable- unless he doesn't take to the moses basket, then he's in his own room on his own floor because we can't fit the cot in our room!! We have a single bed in his room though, so if this happens I'll just camp out too until I'm happy! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...



no sorry milk doesn't indicate gd , i was diagnosed 4 weeks ago and i have to watch my sugar intake so drinking lots of milk would make my blood sugar go high. stupid phone missed half my answer off x


----------



## 3outnumbered

cant remember when my milk/colustrom came in last time?

anyone got theres already and having to wear breast pads.

:shrug:


----------



## Erised

My breast does leak a little bit, every few days, but not enough for a breast pad yet. If it's anything like my first pregnancy it probably won't leak badly enough for a pad until the day after birth.


----------



## PG5K

I think we're going to try the baby in our room for 3 months (or until she grows out of her Moses basket) when she's bigger than that then she'll have to go in her own room as we couldn't fit a cot in nor a bed in the nursery. 
If their guidance is for 6 months, where does the baby go afterwards to stay in your room? 

My mw suggested going to the doctor about sleepwalking but I know their 'treatment' is antidepressants which I don't want to take if I'm breastfeeding. 

Feeling so stressed out about everything now :(


----------



## lucysmummy

I really wouldnt stress about it cos you will just know what the right thing feels like when baby is born.

When my first LO was born she slept in our room for 8 weeks and then went in to her own room n it was the best thing we did as she slept alot better and woke for less feeds.
I heard somewhere say that they recommend that baby stays in your room for a while so it hears your breathing and knows what to do but I dont see how that can work as when they have a nap you can be busy around the house so they surely wouldnt be able to hear you breathing.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Well if that's the reason you could nap the baby in a sling so it feels your breathing while it sleeps in the day maybe?

Try not to stress, that will do way more harm than putting the baby in her own room! The guidelines are just that & don't take into account any extenuating circumstances. People keep telling me this: the baby hasn't read the books, he won't do what they say he should when he says he should, & that's normal. Don't panic, listen to your instincts & do whatever you feel is safest for your baby- a calm & well rested mum in the room
Next door will be much more beneficial than a stressed out mum who is afraid to fall asleep in the same room.

Mum knows best.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Feel so stupid! Please don't judge me... but now I'm worried. 

I thought I'd give my breast bump a go just to see what it feels like, curiosity got the best of me.. however I have now read it can start contractions and bring premature labour... how stupid do I feel now!! I can't find anything that says 'if used for a set amount of time' etc.

Anyone know anything? :blush:


----------



## leia37

Mrs B - I've had a quick research online and as far as i can tell, although it can start preterm labour, its not likely. I'm betting that you didnt use it for very long (your OH has probably stimulated your nipples more than your pump.) Have you read the instructions with the pump. If it was that dangerous, it would be very clear on instructions not to use before birth. Obviously monitor yourself and if you are at all worried phone your midwife (you could do that anyway, they will probably put your mind at ease or tell you what to look for.) Dont stress and dont feel stupid. x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thanks leia37


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs b- yeah it's just nipple stimulation. It can bring it on but it's not a guarentee. They suggest trying it like a week before your edd. I'd leave it be for now and try close to your edd. As for now if you didn't feel anything while doing it then nothing is happening. Youd notice pretty quickly I'd say. Sex can do the same thing. My theory is though that it's not going to happen if baby isn't ready. I know it's not always the case but if something bad were to happen then I think itd happen anyways. Just my personal feeling


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks, no I wasn't trying to do anything, I don't want her to come.. I just wanted to see what it felt like :haha: :rolleyes:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I took mine out five times to try before my son. I just felt weird and couldn't do it. So we all are in the same boat. The real weird is the first time you really use it and see milk squirting from your nipple. You get used to it all though...even my husband got used to sitting there while I pumped.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe, I thought it would be weird, but I think I'll get used to it now :) but it wont be coming out again until after baby is here :winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all well.

Quick question re movement - baby is moving but his movements seem different, rather than kicks i seem to be getting more rolls ( and larger 'whole' movements which feel like a massive wave of movement). He seems to move a bit less, but maybe he is having a growth spurt. Should this change of movement alarm me..... Also i get occassionally a Flutter of three or four shudders from him almost like he is shaking, any ideas what this could be? My tummy has been very sore when i bend down the last three days and on sunday it felt slightly painful like period cramps, but i think he was lay across as i felt something round and hard to my right side and again the same on the left, i assume this was bum and head so im wondering if this is why my tummy was sore when bending (almost like i was squashing him) or braxtin hicks?. 
I have no idea and feel a bit clueless.

Dawn


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Dawn - I think it's normal. The same has happened to me. He has these little spazzy fits where he kind of shakes. I think it's funny, I haven't worried too much about it. :haha: I kind of picture him stretching, but everything is elastic around him, so it's kind of tight and makes him shake. Of course I'm totally making this up....but you're not alone. :)


----------



## lillichloe

I was reading what to expect today and it talked about this. It said as the baby gets bigger there is less room for "kicks" and you will feel more rolls and stretches. And I guess later in pregnancy 32 wks+ babies sleep patern is more like a new born's. If you have what to expect when your expecting it was in the 8 months chapter. 
If you are at all concerned though you should call your Dr/MW and get their advice. After all that's what they are there for.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ive heard that as well. At like 30-32 weeks we hit the point where the fluid level is what it is, won't increase. So it's more baby in there now, less room for those regular gymnastics. I guess we just have to adjust to the different movements. They are movements though, just not the same, but normal :)


----------



## JayDee

Nipple stimulation - to bring on labour (or there even be a chance of it) you have to do it for like half an hour or more, so a quick go with your breast pump should be fine. 

Movements - mine does that jumpy/shaky thing too sometimes, I think it's normal as I'm still getting kicks and stuff the rest of the time too. At about 32 weeks they do start running out of space and getting squashed up, so you are likely to think the movement has changed. I think, as long as you are still getting regular movement patterns all is probably good.

Sounds like everyone is doing ok to me :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Oh, and the baby in your own room thing - the 2 feet further away with both doors open sounds exactly like our house. I honestly wouldn't worry about moving baby to there, I bet if you ask a health visitor once baby is here she'll say it's fine. The midwife is just giving her opinion, not the NHS view.


----------



## Quartz

Hello, not been about for awhile as been busy with summer holidays and work and also our phone line is down which means no internet at home which I am really missing.

I think the own room thing is a personal choice and one that depends on space as much as anything. With DD we had a flat so she did not get her own room until we move when she was 20 months old and getting her into it was a struggle (she still comes in to ours every now and then when she wakes up) so this time I think we will until 6 months and then move into his own room as we had enough bedrooms for everyone this time. Partly cos I used to wake up in the first three months and panic about whether she was alright so just being able to see her breathe and then go back to sleep. Although we do have a movement sensor this time which will set up as well.

Jocr - have you put a claim in on buildings insurance, in our old flat we had the stopcock leaking in the kitchen and it destroyed our oak floor. We paid £50 excess on Contents and then stripped up the floor for us got in the dehumifier, had someone come in to check the readings for when it was dry enough and then had someone put the floor back in. In fact once it was all done it looked better than before as a proper floor professional had put it down and it was slightly better quality wood. We also had some wall damage that they replastered and painted for us. Then when we moved and had to move address for Contents insurance as it had been just over three years we did not have to mention it.


----------



## PG5K

Last night we went to a class on Waterbirthing run by the maternity ward at our hospital and it was fantastic! We learnt so much from it, not just about the waterbirthing but also when is a good time to go into hospital, coping with the pain, what happens after the birth.
The midwife running it was so knowledgable and was also pregnant herself plus she showed us some photographs of her friends babies she had delivered so we wouldnt be worried if the baby is purple! 

I am also feeling a lot better because I have decided to move my maternity leave and finish 2 weeks before my dd, along with a week leave I am now going to finish on the 7th September. I'm quite looking forward to it and nesting ready for the baby. :happydance:

I was a little worried about my babies movements as they seem to have longer gaps between them and during the night she hardly moves (or moves when I am asleep and then stops when I wake up) I have found a trick to getting her to move - when my husband is asleep with his back to me I cuddle up to him and put my bump against his back, then she goes crazy with the kicking. :haha: 
I've noticed the movements are strong but not always so many little kicks, they are more rolls and pressure sometimes. She also does that weird wriggle.


----------



## lucysmummy

Is anybody else thinking of a Water birth?
I spent a lot of time in a bath in my last labour but ended up on a drip to speed up my induction so had to labour in a bed but this time i'm wondering if a water birth will be better and more relaxed.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm hoping for a waterbirth too, although our hospital only has 1 birthing pool so it's just a matter of if it's in use then tough :dohh:


----------



## lucysmummy

Yeah my hospital is the same but hopefully I will get a time when nobody is in it


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm in tears. I know it's silly but my hormones are definately coming into play. We went out this morning to get dog food and look for new garbage bins at Canadian tire. I used a cart as it was easy to seat my son in cause he likes it. He had my nursing necklace that I got when he was 4 months old to keep his hands busy while nursing as he was clawing the hell outta me. He must've dropped it in the cart or on the floor as it's missing. That silly necklace meant a lot to me, it was special. I know I can just replace it, but it's not the same :(
The ppl in the store were so rude to me too when I returned and asked them they simply asked a couple of the staff near them and said 'nope sorry'. No offer to look, I had to ask them to take my name and number down, is that not a normal thing to do when someone loses an item? She prob threw out my name as soon as I walked out...I'm crushed I'll never see it again.


----------



## Lucky7s

Ahh sorry Hopeful I can understand the loss... what a bummer.. and screw those people who wouldn't even help!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm getting over it now. Just my pregnancy hormones made it harder. :)
Thanks though :)
I just hate when ppl work in customer service and suck at it, or hate their job obviously. It spreads a bad mood everywhere.


----------



## 3outnumbered

hey ladies, i have been told yesterday i have an irritated uterus!

anyone else got this?

dont want to google it really, i have midwife tuesday so will talk to her then about it! 

:shrug:


----------



## lillichloe

I have never heard of that. Hope it's nothing serious!!


----------



## Lisa40

I'm not sure what that is either, didn't whoever told you you had one mention anything?
xx


----------



## Erised

3outnumbered said:


> hey ladies, i have been told yesterday i have an irritated uterus!
> 
> anyone else got this?
> 
> dont want to google it really, i have midwife tuesday so will talk to her then about it!
> 
> :shrug:

I did the liberty of googling for you, as I had never heard of it either. 
Basically, it means your uterus contracts frequently without a reason. It's not classed as pre-labour, as your cervix does not dilate with them, it's your just uterus contracting in a similar way to braxton hicks, but more frequently. 

It can be highly uncomfortable for you, depending on the strength of the contractions. It's however not a bad thing, as you're not dilating and it's basically just your uterus practicing for labour. It does not in itself mean you'll have a preemie, but you may not be able to tell as easily when you do go into labour. 

I'm not quite sure what the chances are of going into early labour, but by the sound of it most women with an irritable uterus go into labour near or at full term and an early preemie isn't likely. 

It can just go away itself as well =)


----------



## JayDee

3outnumbered said:


> hey ladies, i have been told yesterday i have an irritated uterus!
> 
> anyone else got this?
> 
> dont want to google it really, i have midwife tuesday so will talk to her then about it!
> 
> :shrug:

I've never heard of it either, although would have had to google if Erised didn't.

I'm just interested how they picked it up too - what's the difference between that and strong BH other than how much they hurt?


----------



## princess_1991

I think that's what I have too 3outnumbered, after ending up in hospital with regular contractions but not having a dilated cervix :shrug:

Aww I ordered our lily a personalised changing mat off eBay and it came today and it's fantastic, the outside puffy bit is pink leopard print then on the base it's got a crown and it says princess lily underneath it, well chuffed with how it turned out and for £14 not a bad price either!

I'll post a pic in a bit when I get on the laptop :thumbup:



Has anyone else got anything personalised for LO, aswell as this we also have a beaded dummy clip with her name on it, my sisters getting her a bib with her name on it and when she's born I'm getting her a blanket with her name and dob on, she has a few other things personalised but not with her name on, she has a baby grow with auntie Katie loves me on it and one that I had done that says mommy and daddy's little miracle on, I think I may have gone a lil OTT :blush:


----------



## 3outnumbered

the midwife at triage said that its where i have had children before my insides are more flexible, so the BH will be stronger, if the pain gets worse i have to go into be monitored, i have now googled it too, dont like googling whilst pregnant because there is always one mention of somthing horrid!!!

It feels like i am having strong BH contractions and Ligament Pain at the same time with baby moving around uncomfortably through them. ouch! not nice.

my concern to midwife was that if baby was not happy through the BH what was he going to be like through the real thing. dont want baby getting distresssed just cause my body doing what comes naturally.

i have been really stressed the last few days, which the midwife has told my OH i am not allowed to get because of risk of prem labour and that some women who get it quite often end up on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy! i have three children already bed rest is not an option, so will have to slow myself down.

painful contractions woke me up at 4.30am this morning, freaked me out a bit was constant for an hour so was no point timing them. cant have this baby yet, three more weeks till full term he can come then if he wants.

thanks for googling too erised.xx

roll on my midwife appointment tuesday, will probably burst into tears the moment i get in there. :cry:


----------



## xDuffyx

My baby and bump ban is lifted! :) I'm back on the forum!
Hope all you October ladies are well!
Not long to go now!! :) xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

xDuffyx said:


> My baby and bump ban is lifted! :) I'm back on the forum!
> Hope all you October ladies are well!
> Not long to go now!! :) xxx

Why were you on a ban? X


----------



## xDuffyx

For creating a FB group and asking ladies to join - I didn't realise it was against the rules, but it is!! Then I tried to create another account so they banned me for 6 weeks.
Really missed the forum! Been using another forum but it's no where near as good!
The women in here are very friendly! :) xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh lol an actual ban, i thought you'd banned yourself :haha: welcome back x


----------



## xDuffyx

Hahaha! No! An official ban!
I couldnt keep away from here on my own accord xx


----------



## Indi84

Hi ladies, 
I'm stressing! Some one tell me to chill out :pop:

Going to a wedding tomorrow, all rushing to get clothes sorted, I thought I had it done, (washed yest) but one item has come out with a stain I only just noticed when ironing :dohh: So back in it goes. 

My dog is a rescue so whenever my husband or I pack she flips out, pretty sure she thinks her world is coming to an end and just can't cope. Bless her she'll be spending the weekend at my mums, who she adores staying with. 

Also I'm HUGE and I look it. I'm plus size anyway, look like I have a basketball under my dress, and find it hard to stand, sit, walk or not pee for more then 20 mins at a time and this is a full on church do starting at 11.30am! 

Right, calm..I'm really looking forward to the day I just wouldn't choose to go to a wedding this late on, feeling like a beached whale alert might follow me around :( Strike of the confidence issues...

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend, I think I wasn't feeling him much because of a growth spurt, because I get a lot of rolls now more then kicks and I've doubled in size!! 
:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope it goes ok Indi. I have a wedding on 29 Sept, I'm due on 4th Oct, not sure how I'll manage it but going to give it my beat shot. 

Hope your dog settles ok xx

Ps. I bet you look lovely x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope the wedding goes okay indi. I have a wedding to go to a 38 weeks pregnant, m not even contemplating what to wear yet


----------



## PG5K

Don't worry Indi, I'm sure you'll look gorgeous. People will probably want to spend all day talking about your bump and hopefully will look after you by offering you chairs and stuff :hugs: 
Also, you'll probably get some lovely photos of your bump.

I love the personalised changing mat Princess! its so cute :cloud9: We haven't got anything personalised yet but my auntie is making us a crochet blanket. She's also making a special one for my dh as a surprise which will have Yoda on as he's a huge star wars fan and the nickname for our baby was Yoda.

Big hugs outnumbered :hugs: I can image it must also be hard to relax with the kids. I hope your midwife can put you at ease.


----------



## mrswichman

Ok Question when do you think going on maternity leave is too early?? Me and OH were talking about me taking all of Oct. and Nov. so i can be relaxed by time LO makes his apperance... but then i would want to spend as much time with him...so should i wait for october and just take nov. and dec??? Idk....im confused lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, lots happening.
Indi- for the church portion scope out the bathrooms before getting settled and ask them to seat you closer to the back and at an isle so as not to bug other when you need to get up and go. As for the rest of the night. Enjoy yourself, but don't overheat, and when you are tired go home. If not you'll regret it the next day and be in pain.

You ladies going to weddings at 38 and 39 weeks, what I'd baby we're to come early? Eek, you are braver than I. I did one my last pregnancy at 5 1/2 months, this time at 7 months. I think 8 would be my limit! I'm moving at just about 9 months so I myself am crazy in my own way :)

3outnumbered- I hope it works out okay. I know what chasing a toddler whilst preggo feels like, and I can't imagine throwing complications or headrest into it. I simply wouldnt have the option besides to lay on the couch as much as possible and beg for family help. :hugs:

Princess- I've hot nothing personalized as out little gal still has no name. We are simply waiting till we are moved and have the time to discuss it. Hopefully not too late :wacko:


----------



## AshleyLK

mrswichman said:


> Ok Question when do you think going on maternity leave is too early?? Me and OH were talking about me taking all of Oct. and Nov. so i can be relaxed by time LO makes his apperance... but then i would want to spend as much time with him...so should i wait for october and just take nov. and dec??? Idk....im confused lol

Hey! I am in Ohio too! I get 6 weeks paid maternity leave so I am going to start that once LO is here. However, I don't want to work right up until my due date so I am going to push for bed rest from my doctor so I can get off early and not use my maternity leave before LO is here, rather my work would code the bed rest as sick time, not maternity leave. If I can get bed rest from my doctor I will get more Time paid off and plan to leave mid September!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know, I feel mad going 5 days before due date. I keep picturing her coming early lol. Bit on the other hand I will kick myself if I don't go and she's late. I have come to the conclusion thya I will probably.only make it to the church and day reception, but at least I'm trying :haha:

I don't have anything personalised, but I want to get her a personalised Christmas tree decoration, but will wait til she's born. 

I leave work in 2 weeks. I have 3 weeks holiday, then 6 weeks 90
% pay from work. Then government statutory pay for 8 months I think it is. That's not even going to cover my half of the bills but I'm sure we'll manage


----------



## Dawnlouise30

The wedding that iam going to at 38 weeks is not too far from home or the hospital , so we will have bag and notes in the car just in case  its going o be a long day, early wedding, then wedding breakfast then evening clebration, i think i will just pace myself.


----------



## JayDee

I went to a wedding a couple of weeks ago and there was a girl there who was due in 10days! She lived miles away from the wedding too, like 3 or 4 hours drive!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

geee, i don't think i would have travelled that far so close to my due date 





JayDee said:


> I went to a wedding a couple of weeks ago and there was a girl there who was due in 10days! She lived miles away from the wedding too, like 3 or 4 hours drive!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My 33 week bump

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0120.jpg


----------



## Lucky7s

Cute bump Mrs. B! I have to take a picture this week.. I will tomorrow and post!

Someone gave me a personalized Lion towel with LEO on it.. I'll take a pic and post it's so adorable!

I stayed home from work yesterday and hubby and I set up the crib in 20 minutes.
Rooms not finished.. I need to decorate now.. we painted grey walls.. painted changer yellow.. and built the crib!

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/Crib.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/Changer.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Lucky! That's a cute Cot!! X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice crib, was the changer brown or white before? I love the chair you have in there it looks cozy!


----------



## Lucky7s

It was white! Here's in the making...

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/Dresser.jpg

the Glider was my sisters, I thought I'd get a new one but I just cleaned hers and saved some $$. It's very comfortable.. I love it.


----------



## 3outnumbered

thanks ladies, will update on tuesday after i speak to the midwife. 

was so hot yesterday went to the beach!! of my life so hot!!!

was watching bump last night dont know how he was laying but watched either his pulse or heart beat for ages, it was hypnotising! :thumbup:

then of course paniced when it disappeared! :dohh:

nutty mummy alert!!!


----------



## Indi84

I'm back, it was fine, totally exhausting kudos to any of you that go further along then this!!
By the end of the eve my ankles were each the size of my bump :haha: and my hip (have sciatica in my left one now) made it so I could barley walk! I made it till 10.45, then went to my room in the hotel to lie down for a break and never made it back down :dohh: 
Was lovely day but I'd just go for the meal and service next time if I was this preg and not stay for the eve. I went to one at five months for the whole day and was fine!! 
I can't wait for October!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good shout Indi, I fully expect to just be going to the ceremony and day time at the end Sept x


----------



## Indi84

Oh as an edit, I was bump touched by a lot of people, which I didn't mind as I knew them. But this one girl, who isn't that nice (very bitchy type person) and I don't know well because well, she's not that nice, kept jabbing me in the stomach going 'is he moving now, will this make him move, why isn't he moving' jab jab jab. After the third time I was like, pretty sure your scaring the sh*t out of him and moved away... Weird :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'd have jabbed her back 'how do you like it'


----------



## Mrs.B.

Got a little upset yesterday. I am a big girl anyway, before I was pregnant, but I thought I was quite obviously pregnant, and have been for a while!

But when DH and I were out for a meal last night a woman sat on a table behind me to the right was quite clearly trying to figure out if I was pregnant or not, then OH saw her turn to her partner and say 'yes I think your right I think shes pregnant' .... What!!!! I had the outfit on that I posted in my 33 week photo on the last page!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs.B. said:


> Got a little upset yesterday. I am a big girl anyway, before I was pregnant, but I thought I was quite obviously pregnant, and have been for a while!
> 
> But when DH and I were out for a meal last night a woman sat on a table behind me to the right was quite clearly trying to figure out if I was pregnant or not, then OH saw her turn to her partner and say 'yes I think your right I think shes pregnant' .... What!!!! I had the outfit on that I posted in my 33 week photo on the last page!!

Ummm clearly she was an idiot!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Indi84

Mrs.B. said:


> Got a little upset yesterday. I am a big girl anyway, before I was pregnant, but I thought I was quite obviously pregnant, and have been for a while!
> 
> But when DH and I were out for a meal last night a woman sat on a table behind me to the right was quite clearly trying to figure out if I was pregnant or not, then OH saw her turn to her partner and say 'yes I think your right I think shes pregnant' .... What!!!! I had the outfit on that I posted in my 33 week photo on the last page!!

:devil: Some people!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Full length mirrors are not my friend (we don't have one at home). Was in Asda this evening trying to find a longer length maternity top to wear with leggings (no luck in finding one i liked anyway) but i found a few that would have just done (yes my clothing situation is that bad at the moment) so i went to try them on and gee whizz....... A). They all looked horrid and made me look old and frumpy ( was plus size pre-pregnancy) and B) my bump is huge and covered in stretch marks and just well....yuck! Don' get me wrong i love my baby to pieces allready but i was shocked at how my bump actually looks. 
Feeling a bit sad....... And still in need of clothes that fit comfortably


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I find if I wear leggings I feel bigger. It just accentuates things more that I don't want to focus on. Don't get me wrong, at home yoga pants are the best, but in public nice style or cut pants/crops with a nice shirt that flows with the bump. Makes me feel much better, not quite as comfy but guess that is the price of beauty huh?
It's weird I have certain clothes that look great and some that make me look heavy, I don't get it.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Lisa92881 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Got a little upset yesterday. I am a big girl anyway, before I was pregnant, but I thought I was quite obviously pregnant, and have been for a while!
> 
> But when DH and I were out for a meal last night a woman sat on a table behind me to the right was quite clearly trying to figure out if I was pregnant or not, then OH saw her turn to her partner and say 'yes I think your right I think shes pregnant' .... What!!!! I had the outfit on that I posted in my 33 week photo on the last page!!
> 
> Ummm clearly she was an idiot!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Wss!! How rude!

& indi that would have driven me insane!!!

Xxx


----------



## Jocr

PG5K said:


> :hugs: for you Jocr.
> I can image you've found it hard, we've been decorating for the past few months and we still have the dining and living room to do. It's so stressful and I find I get frustrated that I can't just do the things I used to. I go to lift or move things and get told off :(
> We've had problems with our cat to and was getting worried because usually she's very clean but when we had our kitchen done she poo'd everywhere.
> She did stop when the kitchen was finished but I found it hard.
> 
> I haven't had any cravings at all but I've always had a sweet tooth and find I want chocolate a lot.
> 
> I've been seriously out of breath today, silly things like eating or putting a little bit of washing away! It's ridiculous. I also think I could do with the effects iron tablets have because I've had the other problem. I was a bit worried it might be a sign of labour to come but I seem to be ok today.

Thanks, she has been doing a wee and a poo in the same spot ish every night now and it's really bloody annoying and I worry about having a cat wee smell in the house as its disgusting. Thing is the concrete is pourus (if that's how you spell it) and its so difficult to get the smell out. Tried ginger and special cat wee spray but she keeps doing it. :growlmad: I know that there is a lot going on in the house which is probably upsetting the cats but I could do without the extra worry and cleaning. 
We are off to buy some French doors in a mo £200 more to spend so will have to put that on credit card but it's worth it to keep them out of the lounge when we arnt in. Hopefully the floor will dry enough over the next week so we can get some carpet down. 
Hows your tummy now?
I still can't stop eating cakes and muffins mom mom nom xx



Hopeful42nd said:


> That's terrible jocr. If they peed on anything that will absorb it make sure you pour vinegar in the area a few times as it help neuralize it. So did the floor get wet? Is the hardwood ruined? I think I'd freak out too. We had an incident in out basement once where the laundry hose blew and the whole of downstairs flooded two inches. We had to pull up all the laminate that had just been laid and shopvac it up, dry each board and run the dehumidifier, then do it all over again. It was awful. Hope things go okay.

Yeah wood ruined and I keep spraying vinaigrette down but one of them keeps doing it again over night (no doors on the room to shut them out, but getting some today) 
Its just something you could do without isn't it. Just want to be cleaned up and cozy for when baby comes. 




lillichloe said:


> Ugh I feel like poo today. I came down with a chest cold some how. No one around me has been sick. So lucky me probably picked it up from a grocery cart or something. Seriously who gets colds in the summer?

How you feeling now, better I hope? People take the Micky out of me when I use the anti bac gel on my hands after using things like carts and after lots of hand shaking etc 



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Quick question re movement - baby is moving but his movements seem different, rather than kicks i seem to be getting more rolls ( and larger 'whole' movements which feel like a massive wave of movement). He seems to move a bit less, but maybe he is having a growth spurt. Should this change of movement alarm me..... Also i get occassionally a Flutter of three or four shudders from him almost like he is shaking, any ideas what this could be? My tummy has been very sore when i bend down the last three days and on sunday it felt slightly painful like period cramps, but i think he was lay across as i felt something round and hard to my right side and again the same on the left, i assume this was bum and head so im wondering if this is why my tummy was sore when bending (almost like i was squashing him) or braxtin hicks?.
> I have no idea and feel a bit clueless.
> 
> Dawn

Dawn I get the same kind of shudder stretch now and then too, I think it's from stitching as they don't have as much room now do they. I also get discomfort or sick feeling when bending down, I really need to remember to squat rathe Rhein bend.



lucysmummy said:


> Is anybody else thinking of a Water birth?
> I spent a lot of time in a bath in my last labour but ended up on a drip to speed up my induction so had to labour in a bed but this time i'm wondering if a water birth will be better and more relaxed.

Yes I've booked for a water birth but it will depend on if they have one free at my birthing centre at the time. I much prefer the idea of being in water. 



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Full length mirrors are not my friend (we don't have one at home). Was in Asda this evening trying to find a longer length maternity top to wear with leggings (no luck in finding one i liked anyway) but i found a few that would have just done (yes my clothing situation is that bad at the moment) so i went to try them on and gee whizz....... A). They all looked horrid and made me look old and frumpy ( was plus size pre-pregnancy) and B) my bump is huge and covered in stretch marks and just well....yuck! Don' get me wrong i love my baby to pieces allready but i was shocked at how my bump actually looks.
> Feeling a bit sad....... And still in need of clothes that fit comfortably

I find that normal maxi dresses do the job for me and they are soooo comfy too. I haven't brought the maxi dress' in maternity though as they will do after pregnancy too. 
I do find that some things I look frumpy and fat in and some things like dresses or tight t shirts look good. Obvs I avoid looking at my mahoosive bum in the mirror :haha:

AFM - had growth scan and all looks good, estimated weight last Monday was 4lb 4oz so far. Midwife at hospital has discharged me as such and given me over to a new community midwife who I met the other day. She seems quite nice. 

My feet have been swelling quite a bit the past few days, I assume it's because it's hot here in the uk at the mo and I have been on my feet a lot lately, anyone else got this?
Still loads to do in the house like carpet in lounge, curtains and rails need to go up and baby's room needs all the flat pack furniture put up. I can't wait to get the nursery do e so that I can then wash babies clothes and put them away and I will then also get mine and babies bag ready. I dont think nursery will get done for another 2weeks though. I'm super impatient and just want it done!

Hope your all well and enjoying this weather.
Big :hugs: xx Jo


----------



## Erised

Well ladies, the first (that I know of) October baby is here...
She was born at 31+3 and a very good 4lbs 3oz!! 

Thread is here: That Was It! Fetal movement tracking is important


----------



## Indi84

Oh my goodness, glad her baby is ok though.

JOCR- check out 

https://www.feliway.co.uk/

We sold these at the vets (used to be a receptionist at vets) for problem cats, especially becoming un-house broken by being unsettled, like house changes and new babies. I'm getting the dog version for my hound to plug in a week before he is due to use for a few months :) I used one for her when we got her as she is a rescue. :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

so glad that baby was born safely. how very scary.

I went to a wedding yesterday. Lordy am I tired today. My husband was best man and daughter was flower girl. I was planning on attending and just watching/enjoying myself. I somehow got to be responsible for for both flower girls and sending the wedding party down the isle at the appropriate time. (I was not at the rehearsal so glad I didn't eff it up). I was there from 10AM to about 11PM and today feel like I ran a marathon yesterday. So glad their wedding wasnt later in my pregnancy or I so would not have been able to do it.
I got lots of compliments and hubby's friends told him that his wife was amazing ( I guess they expected me to be bitchy cause I was pregnant):haha: I'm not sure what that says about me as a person I don't think I'm typically bitchy. All in all it was a lovely wedding and my husband gave the best speach at the reception he had everyone laughing and crying. It was a very touching moment.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> so glad that baby was born safely. how very scary.
> 
> I went to a wedding yesterday. Lordy am I tired today. My husband was best man and daughter was flower girl. I was planning on attending and just watching/enjoying myself. I somehow got to be responsible for for both flower girls and sending the wedding party down the isle at the appropriate time. (I was not at the rehearsal so glad I didn't eff it up). I was there from 10AM to about 11PM and today feel like I ran a marathon yesterday. So glad their wedding wasnt later in my pregnancy or I so would not have been able to do it.
> I got lots of compliments and hubby's friends told him that his wife was amazing ( I guess they expected me to be bitchy cause I was pregnant):haha: I'm not sure what that says about me as a person I don't think I'm typically bitchy. All in all it was a lovely wedding and my husband gave the best speach at the reception he had everyone laughing and crying. It was a very touching moment.

Oh dear that you got roped in! Glad you had a good day tho!

We went to a 50th birthday party Last Sunday during the day, it certainly does zapp you! 
Up side was that whilst we were there we bumped into an old friend, who told My hubby that he should get me pregnant more often as I looked great :) Aww bless him!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, Hope you are all well

well..... my evening last night was spent at the hospital due to reduced fetal movements. Little man had hardly moved in two days ( i had felt a few wiggles but they were very much like the early days of feeling movement, kind of like butterflies fluttering and nothing like the normal rolls and kicks i have gotten used too). so i rang the hospital to tell them about his change in movements and they asked me to come in.....
within 5 minutes of being on the monitor he moved (little monster!) and had a good steady heartbeat..... they traced it for thirty minutes and had no concerns (again he hates having his heartrate recorded and even did a roll or two to try and get away from the machine. ( i felt like such a liar LOL). BUt glad i went in for the reassurance. (especially as i am going away for two days today (in the UK) but without DH).

My blood pressure was a bit high which they thought may have been anxiety but i did not feel stressed however i guess i was... On arrival it was 159/91 then it went to: 156/77, then 147/79, 145/82, 156/81, 135/68, 150/80. I don't really know what any of that means but my urine was clear and they did not seem concerned.... they advised me if i got headaches / blurred vision to contact them and that if it is raised at the midwife appointment on thursday i may need to go in again for another set of tests.

My fundal height is measuring at 37 weeks (very scary as only 32) so they are booking me in for a growth scan and a consultant appointment - kind of gutted as i have managed to avoid the need to see a consultant so far and now wonder if his size combined with the episode of high blood pressure and my high bmi (was 34 at booking but is clearly higher now) will mean no chance of a water birth - guess i will need to ask the consultant that... so this week i should get a scan hopefully (be nice to see him again). Just worried now he may be huge or there may be underlying concerns as to why i am suddenly not feeling as much movement (he has now moved head down but clearly not engaged - midwife things he is just short on space in there, which i hope isn't the case as i feel so bad alreay)

sorry i rambled on but needed to share thoughts with someone

Dawn


----------



## 3outnumbered

after reading about the lady who had her baby at 31weeks for reduced movements yesterday i think we all have felt about anxious about baby moving, i know i did last night. He made up for it this morning though as whilst swimming he nudged me down below so hard nearly wet meself in the pool!! :wacko:

i am really anxious about midwifes appointment tomorrow, i am trying to ship me kids off different places just in case she sends me for a trace because my irritated uterus! 

my bathroom aint finished so cant have baby yet, 3 more weeks then will be full term so he can come then. xx


----------



## lillichloe

I hope everyone is well. I don't know if everyone else feels like their pregnancy has just flown by. It seems not very long ago this thread was started and everyone was anxious to get past 12wks. Now some on here are under a month from being full term. Our babies are almost here! Ahhhh :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

I agree 3outnumbered... Yesterday I nearly had a melt down over not feeling much of the baby. I live in a rural area... nearest ultrasound machine is over an hour away! I ate a heaping spoon of Nutella and a large glass of apple juice and it did nothing!!!! I waited 20 minutes and drank a litre of water and that did the trick. Baby didnt stop moving all day. Now Its morning again and tthe baby is Silent... off to the kitchen to kick start lil ones morning.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just fell down the stairs... Landed on all fours... that's going to be one heck.of a bruise on my knee!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh my gosh mrs.b hope you're ok!

3outnumbered you're right- I was worrying too as he'd been quiet in the heat, but he wiggled a bit before bed- just as I was falling asleep so u couldn't be sure! Then in the night & early morning he was back to his usual- although I had nightmares about it all night! He's moved a lot more today so I can relax again now!

Xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Must be that they're getting bigger and have less room.. I also got worried on Saturday that he wasn't moving as much.. and tried all my tricks to get him to move. He's moving a lot more today.. but it's very nerve racking to say the least! We are all getting closer can't believe it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think I'll be fine, I didnt hit bump so I'd of thought she should be ok. 

My bump has been very quiet today, she has random days sometimes, but it does worry me, thought the fall might have made her active, scared her a bit, but appears not


----------



## 3outnumbered

glad i wasnt the only one then, drank a glass of water with ice this morning, that moved him!

Mrs B, is this the second time you have fallen down the stairs this pregnancy, they say you get a bit dis cordinated when pregnant! you poor thing! make OH get everything from upstairs for you! 

i have a feeling this last bit is going to drag!!!!!!!!!!! :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> glad i wasnt the only one then, drank a glass of water with ice this morning, that moved him!
> 
> Mrs B, is this the second time you have fallen down the stairs this pregnancy, they say you get a bit dis cordinated when pregnant! you poor thing! make OH get everything from upstairs for you!
> 
> i have a feeling this last bit is going to drag!!!!!!!!!!! :nope::nope::nope:

No it wasn't me before :)

The downside being our bathroom is upstairs :haha:


----------



## Lucky7s

oh you poor thing.. that's scary.. I'm glad you landed on all 4's!

Yes 3outnumbered.. My favorite drink is ice cold water with lemon.. and it helps to make him move!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mine likes ice cold milk as much as I do- I don't know how he can tell the difference but he can!! Lol only wiggles for milk- sounds like a slogan for a baby bib "will perform for milk" ha ha ha 

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've been addicted to the ice cold milk myself lately, think she is craving it. Water with lemon is good too. I really don't need to do much for a performance in there asshe regularly does them throughout the day. It's nice to have the reassurance of movement but sometimes she adjusts to a really uncomfortable position for me, like too high up and my poor ribs are at their limit. She moved lower today than god, as she still I ant in the pelvis that is a blessing.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mmm water & lemon juice is my other fave!!

Touch wood I've not had any rib- kicking yet, he's way down low & doesn't seem to reach my ribs even with the powerful kicks! It's what way round he faces that determines whether I'm comfortable or not I think- how far out in front of me he sticks, as I carry out in front- it makes the difference between being able to walk or not!!!

Will be full term in a month & 7 weeks now until he's due! Crazy!

Xxx


----------



## JayDee

MrsB - owch! Hope you're ok, glad you landed away from the bump. I tripped, slipped and fell on my bum a couple of months ago, I can't remember the last time I feel over before that, typical isn't it?

3outnumbered - I know what you mean, that story and the Gary Barlow one on the news does just remind you that you need to be very aware doesn't it? Luckily for me I have a relatively well behaved little madam (so far) and every time I think "when was the last time she moved?" within an hour she'll start dancing away again. Think I would start to try and encourage movement if it took more than a couple of hours though as she's normally so active.

Funny people mention about milk, I had a mcdonalds strawberry milkshake the other day when I was driving back from a work trip. I can't remember the last time I had one of those, I was probably about 15 or something! I know if you're being really careful you shouldn't have them because they are like soft ice cream but I *really* wanted it, none of the other drinks at the services were appealling to me in the slighest!


----------



## PG5K

Ouchy Mrs B - I hope your knee isn't too sore today?

I almost had a car crash yesterday when a driver drove onto my side of the road! I ended up hitting the curb and he drove off. I was pretty shook up but the car was ok, just a little cosmetic scuffing to the wheel trim. My back locked up yesterday twice and I couldn't move which I think might have been bracing for the crash and then hitting the curb :( 

Luckily the baby was fine and seemed extra active. I think it might have been adrenaline shot for her ...and my back is loads better. 
I've been having odd worries about movement but my dh bought me a ball to sit on and she gets quite wiggly when I use it :happydance:
I've also found another trick: if she hasn't moved in the morning, I cuddle up to my dh and I put my bump on his back and she kicks away! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Indi84

Ahh my little one has hiccups as I'm writing this! Glad your ok Mrs B, I live in a flat and now every time I'm faced with stairs it's like climbing a mountain! I reckon I would have kept a lot fitter if I had a upstairs toilet! 

Other news, I swear I nearly gave birth the other day :winkwink: My husband handed me my make up bag with (unknowingly) the BIGGEST spider I have ever seen hanging on it. I came this <---> close to touching it. He said it was the fastest I have moved in months! :haha: It wasn't imaginary huge either, he is fine with spiders and even he said a 'bad word' when he saw it! I'm so ready for summer to be over this year!


----------



## lillichloe

Speaking of spiders I found the biggest one in my bathroom this morning. I was peeing looked up and couldn't finish fast enough. I had to drag DH out of bed to save me. I wish I would have taken a picture. DH was giving me crap as he walked to the bathroom and when he saw it he was like oh sh**. Lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I haven't had a spider in the house in a long time, knock on wood, at least not that Ive seen :) I am thankful for that as they creep me out.
Those and bees are my phobias. The bee thing is more to do with the fact I'm allergic to them. They seem to realize this and land on me first, I can take them flying by as I'm great at freezing, but when they land and start to explore me, all bets are off, they are on my hit list.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Had my midwifes appointment today, she said me and baby were fine! i told her about my irritable uterus, she said to keep an eye on it if it happens again to go straight to triage!

she has agreed to give me a stretch and sweep at 38 weeks, if it is possible obviously. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey guys, We are ok, got checked out on CTG at DAU today just to be sure as woke up with pains. All ok and been discharged and told to keep an eye to make sure my body doesnt react by going into labour xx


----------



## PG5K

Has everyone decided who you are going to have in the room with you when you give birth?
I am just thinking of having my DH there but i dont know if it would be nice for my mom to or whether she will annoy me (even though we get on brilliantly)


----------



## Lisa40

It's just going to be my OH with me. Don't think I could stand anyone else there, not even going to tell people that I'm in labour until she's here, don't think I'd cope well with all the questions lol

xx


----------



## mrswichman

So had a doctor's appointment today got my blood pressure check and it was 150/98. So the doctor requested blood work to see if I have pre eclampsia, and she told me if it's only mild I would be put on bed rest and if severe Christopher will come early...so I'll be monitored very closely from now on. And I can't go back to work Thursday like scheduled so I can go get the results of the blood work. AHHH Let if only be mild at the most:cry: :hugs: :nope: :sleep:


----------



## Erised

Definitely no family in the room other than DH ... mothers, aunties, siblings... no!! Just DH and the midwife. The only one I'm umming and aahing about is my daughter. Part of me would like to give birth while she's asleep (planning a home birth), the other part of me is worried that she may wake up during labour and DH gets called away from me to babysit. Not sure about that one yet, as at the same time I don't feel ready to let her stay the night at MILs.


----------



## Lisa92881

Just my husband in the room with me...the less people that see me in that condition, the better! :rofl:


----------



## Lucky7s

Husband, Mom, 2 sisters! I'm sure more people will be coming in and out.. if I get annoyed I'll have to kick them out! Working from home now, 2 days a week! I feel like it's more work then going in though.. there's so much I want to do or have to do.
Scheduled the Hospital Tour Sept 5th. Infant CPR class, and a newborn care class. I'm such a FTM..I know it may be too much but I want to know the most I can before he's here! Hope your all well!


----------



## princess_1991

I'm just having dh in with me, I want him and just him to see his little girl come into this world :cloud9:
And if truth be told just the thought of having my mom there stresses me out more then the thought of actual labour :shock:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am the same...... Feel it is mine and DH time to become a family on our own..... Of course our individual families are important to us but when our little boy arrives we will be creating a new family (how exciting). The birth is our 'magical' moment...... Plusi know my mum would annoy me (not intentionally) but she would. 





princess_1991 said:


> I'm just having dh in with me, I want him and just him to see his little girl come into this world :cloud9:
> And if truth be told just the thought of having my mom there stresses me out more then the thought of actual labour :shock:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I am the same...... Feel it is mine and DH time to become a family on our own..... Of course our individual families are important to us but when our little boy arrives we will be creating a new family (how exciting). The birth is our 'magical' moment...... Plusi know my mum would annoy me (not intentionally) but she would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just having dh in with me, I want him and just him to see his little girl come into this world :cloud9:
> And if truth be told just the thought of having my mom there stresses me out more then the thought of actual labour :shock:Click to expand...

I agree, just me and hubby in there. I am also hoping to not tell anyone when I go in, I don't want the pressure of 'is she here yet' lol . But this depends how we get in as hubby doesn't drive yet, he's close but not passed yet x


----------



## princess_1991

I don't really want anyone to know we've gone in but I know dh won't be able to keep his mouth shut, I know he'll be straight on the phone to his sister/my cousin/his nephew :haha:

I just hope his sister isn't working when I go in (she works at the hospital) more for her sake then mine because I know she'll be so distracted and will wanna come meet her while she should be working :haha:


----------



## Indi84

Ooh yes definitely just me and DH in the room! My mum will know I've gone in as she's picking up my dog to look after, and I'm sure we'll let my MIL know too. Every one else will find out when baby is out! My sister is due two weeks before me, so we're really hoping she's not late and I'm not early because she wants my mum to look after her daughter, and lives two hours away!


----------



## mrswichman

Me and OH, and hopefully my mom, have to make sure it's safe for her and the baby first since she is going through chemo.


----------



## lillichloe

I will have my DH and my best friend. Last time it was DH my mom and my sister. And it was too much they bugged me. My mom's feelings are hurt cause she's been there for all of her grandchildrens birth. I would just have DH but he nearly passed out last time. So I think he needs the extra support person as much as me.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I couldn't even get through my check up yesterday without the whole family finding out about it, so thats made me determind to try find alernative lift options into hospital so the don't know I've gone in!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Our plan is to just have my DH and our Doula! I'm going to Labor at home for as long as possible~


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just DH and I this time. Even though we get along mom got me more stressed, and MIL shouldnt have been there but was and that just made it all worse.
I'm hoping my plan for VBAC works out. Anyone had a successful one?


----------



## lazybum09

just me and oh in labour room , i would find it stress ful having anyone else there and first time round he was brilliant helping me with my breathing x


----------



## lilosmom

Just OH and myself in the labour room and I'd prefer not to have anyone at the hospital waiting either as when we had our daughter we had the entire time at the hospital without visitors (there was a flu epidemic and nobody was allowed in the nursery unless they were giving birth) and it was such a blessing. We had time to get to know our little girl before being bombarded by family and friends. This time will be more difficult as we have to have someone watch our daughter and I would really like her to be the first person to meet the baby. I'm not sure how that's going to work out as both my mom and my MIL will find some way to butt in (even though I have already told them what my wishes are)... it's probably the only thing surrounding this delivery I'm the least bit worried about. Getting to crunch time now... not too much further ladies!


----------



## Miss Broody

We are also going for just DH with me. I want to labour at home for as long as possible. I will probably tell my parents when we are in and close to the event, but i know they will wait till i give them the all clear to come in and see their grand daughter.

I dont plan on other people coming in and i want to have a short stay!!

If i have a longer stay i will have to let some of DH family come in, so will see. His sister gave birth recently and he had updates via tx every few hours, i will kill him if he does that while i am in labour!! 

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

PS awesome i didnt realise i changed fruit this week!!!!! Baby is a honeydew melon!!! x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm planning on just having dh, but am in two minds as to whether to have my mum- she'll be on high alert anyway & will be the first to see baby if not, & is bringing extra supplies/leaving outfits etc.

His family all want updates & want to do the pacing up & down outside thing- I said no as that will totally stress me out!! They don't get to come until baby arrives!! I can see they will be a problem, but I will use the "woman in labour" card to be extremely blunt & tell them to go away if there are any issues- I want to be as calm & stress free as possible & won't have them messing it up!! Lol

Interestingly my mw said women who have 2 birth partners have a quicker & easier delivery statistically- maybe because they're less worried about their partners & can focus on what they need to do! I dunno, as I said still undecided but if I decide I want my mum there she can be there within about half an hour so might just wait & see!

Xxx


----------



## JayDee

PG5K - glad you're ok, sounds a bit scary though.
MrsB - glad you're ok too, tell that little girl to stay put for now please.

It'll just be DH with me in labour. Last time we got away without telling anyone I was in labour till he was born, but will need someone to look after DS this time so I guess we'll probably tell both sets of parents so it's "fair". DS will probably go to my mum's and DH would think it was unfair if my mum knew and his didn't, personally I wouldn't care the other way round but there you go.

A friend of a friend who was pregnant with twins and due "a couple of weeks before me" (so guess beginning of October) gave birth yesterday, went into labour naturally by the sound of it. I knew she'd have them quite a bit before me because of it being twins but still brought it home to me again. Both babies were 4lb something, in special care for now but doing well from what I can gather.


----------



## Jocr

mrswichman said:


> So had a doctor's appointment today got my blood pressure check and it was 150/98. So the doctor requested blood work to see if I have pre eclampsia, and she told me if it's only mild I would be put on bed rest and if severe Christopher will come early...so I'll be monitored very closely from now on. And I can't go back to work Thursday like scheduled so I can go get the results of the blood work. AHHH Let if only be mild at the most:cry: :hugs: :nope: :sleep:

Hopefully it was just a high blood pressure reading, did she see any
Protein in your wee? :hugs:



Dawnlouise30 said:


> I am the same...... Feel it is mine and DH time to become a family on our own..... Of course our individual families are important to us but when our little boy arrives we will be creating a new family (how exciting). The birth is our 'magical' moment...... Plusi know my mum would annoy me (not intentionally) but she would.
> 
> Yep I feel the same
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Our plan is to just have my DH and our Doula! I'm going to Labor at home for as long as possible~
> 
> Cool you got a doula, I wanted one too but we couldn't really afford it. Have you met up with her much?
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Ouchy Mrs B - I hope your knee isn't too sore today?
> 
> I almost had a car crash yesterday when a driver drove onto my side of the road! I ended up hitting the curb and he drove off. I was pretty shook up but the car was ok, just a little cosmetic scuffing to the wheel trim. My back locked up yesterday twice and I couldn't move which I think might have been bracing for the crash and then hitting the curb :(
> 
> Luckily the baby was fine and seemed extra active. I think it might have been adrenaline shot for her ...and my back is loads better.
> I've been having odd worries about movement but my dh bought me a ball to sit on and she gets quite wiggly when I use it :happydance:
> I've also found another trick: if she hasn't moved in the morning, I cuddle up to my dh and I put my bump on his back and she kicks away! :haha: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey that must have been scary, glad your ok:thumbup:
> 
> I nearly punched my best friends bloke yesterday in the supermarket. I was walking out and I saw a newspaper and arm coming for my bump to tap me (obvs I thought it was going to be a wallop and didn't see it was my friends bloke) well.... I smashed the newspaper and arm out of bumps way and nearly hit the bloke till I realised who it was:growlmad: it just goes to show my mother instincts of protection are working :haha:
> 
> Don't know whats wrong with me today as feel really blah and can't be arsed to do much and feel really quite down. DH just called and after I put the phone down I cried:cry: I wonder if it's because I'm not feeling prepaired at home as nursery furniture still not put together and hospital bags arnt packed. I do t feel like I can do anything until this is done. DH is just so busy with work as self employed so he hasn't much time at home, I feel a bit frustrated and abandoned. I know I should just pull myself together and stop being silly but I feel panicked by this stuff not being done when I have less than 6 weeks till EDD.
> New carpet should be laid in lounge a week tomorrow and I can't wait :happydance:
> 
> Have my iui friend Sophie coming round soon so hopefully she will perk me up or slap me:thumbup:
> 
> Big :hugs: to you all xxClick to expand...


----------



## mrswichman

Jocr said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> So had a doctor's appointment today got my blood pressure check and it was 150/98. So the doctor requested blood work to see if I have pre eclampsia, and she told me if it's only mild I would be put on bed rest and if severe Christopher will come early...so I'll be monitored very closely from now on. And I can't go back to work Thursday like scheduled so I can go get the results of the blood work. AHHH Let if only be mild at the most:cry: :hugs: :nope: :sleep:
> 
> Hopefully it was just a high blood pressure reading, did she see any
> Protein in your wee? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I am the same...... Feel it is mine and DH time to become a family on our own..... Of course our individual families are important to us but when our little boy arrives we will be creating a new family (how exciting). The birth is our 'magical' moment...... Plusi know my mum would annoy me (not intentionally) but she would.
> 
> Yep I feel the same
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Our plan is to just have my DH and our Doula! I'm going to Labor at home for as long as possible~Click to expand...
> 
> Cool you got a doula, I wanted one too but we couldn't really afford it. Have you met up with her much?
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Ouchy Mrs B - I hope your knee isn't too sore today?
> 
> I almost had a car crash yesterday when a driver drove onto my side of the road! I ended up hitting the curb and he drove off. I was pretty shook up but the car was ok, just a little cosmetic scuffing to the wheel trim. My back locked up yesterday twice and I couldn't move which I think might have been bracing for the crash and then hitting the curb :(
> 
> Luckily the baby was fine and seemed extra active. I think it might have been adrenaline shot for her ...and my back is loads better.
> I've been having odd worries about movement but my dh bought me a ball to sit on and she gets quite wiggly when I use it :happydance:
> I've also found another trick: if she hasn't moved in the morning, I cuddle up to my dh and I put my bump on his back and she kicks away! :haha: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey that must have been scary, glad your ok:thumbup:
> 
> I nearly punched my best friends bloke yesterday in the supermarket. I was walking out and I saw a newspaper and arm coming for my bump to tap me (obvs I thought it was going to be a wallop and didn't see it was my friends bloke) well.... I smashed the newspaper and arm out of bumps way and nearly hit the bloke till I realised who it was:growlmad: it just goes to show my mother instincts of protection are working :haha:
> 
> Don't know whats wrong with me today as feel really blah and can't be arsed to do much and feel really quite down. DH just called and after I put the phone down I cried:cry: I wonder if it's because I'm not feeling prepaired at home as nursery furniture still not put together and hospital bags arnt packed. I do t feel like I can do anything until this is done. DH is just so busy with work as self employed so he hasn't much time at home, I feel a bit frustrated and abandoned. I know I should just pull myself together and stop being silly but I feel panicked by this stuff not being done when I have less than 6 weeks till EDD.
> New carpet should be laid in lounge a week tomorrow and I can't wait :happydance:
> 
> Have my iui friend Sophie coming round soon so hopefully she will perk me up or slap me:thumbup:
> 
> Big :hugs: to you all xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't say if she found protein in my wee, but the nurse took my blood pressure then the doctor did again and she seemed very concerned so...here we are day of results,man 2o'clock is going to take forever to get here.Click to expand...


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.

I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....

I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!

Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X



EEKK!!!

sending you lots of positive thoughts my darling!!!

hope all goes really well, look forward to hearing your next update. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lazybum09

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X




sending you lots of best wishes for the morning, have they told you what to expect? x


----------



## mrswichman

No Pre Eclampsia!!!! :happydance: :happydance: But I do have Chronic High blood pressure, so doctor prescribed me medication and wrote me off work for a week...I'm going to get so bored :shrug:


----------



## leia37

BabyBumpHope - Thinking of you, sending all positive thoughts your way. xx


----------



## princess_1991

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Oh my word, good luck Hun, hope your little ones come out healthy and fighting!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> 
> X

Yay babybumphope! Good luck and good vibes for induction! I'm sure you'll have good care and your babies will be healthy! Keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babybumphope- sending you positive thoughts and congrats at becoming a mama so quickly! :) those bsbies will be tiny but in the best care for their hospital stay. Your body already started to signal its time so let those baby's have their birthday, and we will all celebrate and await the news of their safe arrival!


----------



## lillichloe

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Good luck with induction! Sending up prayers for you and your babies! Keep us posted.


----------



## Erised

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Aww, good luck tomorrow!! You get to meet your little babies very soon now :cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

Hope everything goes really well tomorrow and your babies and you both have a safe and quick delivery :hugs:

Glad you've not got pre-eclampsia mrswichman. Try and enjoy your rest, catch up on tv, read books :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

BabyBumpHope: Best of luck tomorrow hun, lots of positive vibes being sent your way! :flow:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck BabyBumpHope! Hope we hey to see a photo :) xx


----------



## JustMeAndInch

I'm due the frist with a baby boy :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

JustMeAndInch said:


> I'm due the frist with a baby boy :)

Welcome :) I will add you to the front page when I'm on my computer tonight x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck babybumphope - sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## maisie78

MrsWichman, glad to hear there is no pre-e :thumbup: Just enjoy your time off and relax, get that blood pressure down x

babybumphope, Good luck for this morning. I hope it all goes well and look forward to seeing pics of your little bundles :flower:

PGK5, scary stuff but so glad you and baby are ok. Is your back better now?

AFM: not been updating much recently as I can't use the laptop very much. I am still signed off work with carpal tunnel and had an appointment with the occupational therapist last week. It turns out I also have De Quervain's tendinitis in both hands which explains why I have been in so much pain :( The therapist has given me new splints to wear and told me to rest my hands as much as possible. This means no housework, no lifting or carrying and I'm not really meant to be on the computer either. I'm so utterly bored though so decided I just can't give up BnB :D I wont be going back to work now so not much choice but to sit here and get fatter over the coming 6-7 weeks :)


----------



## JayDee

Hope all goes well today babybumphope - sounds like your babies are ready to come and meet you :hugs:


----------



## Indi84

Good luck babybumphope, I hope everything goes to plan and am very excited to see pictures :flower:


----------



## mrswichman

Good luck Babybumphope. I hope all goes well and they come out smiling...but we all know that doesn't happen...enjoy being a mother so soon :D


----------



## gamblesrh

Oct.1st and it's a boy


----------



## lillichloe

My baby had hiccups last night for nearly an hour. I wasn't sure I had felt her have them before. She has them again as I sit down to write this. I truly hope that they are really not uncomfortable for them like they are for us. An hour is a long time to hiccup.


----------



## mrswichman

lillichloe said:


> My baby had hiccups last night for nearly an hour. I wasn't sure I had felt her have them before. She has them again as I sit down to write this. I truly hope that they are really not uncomfortable for them like they are for us. An hour is a long time to hiccup.

lol right. i hate having hiccups...hurts all in my chest sometimes


----------



## princess_1991

My lo ALWAYS seems to have the hiccups! 
Tis cute although I hope they don't annoy her!


----------



## lazybum09

they don't bother babies well that's what I've read, my little man gets them too. pregnancy insomnia setting in , had about 4hours of unbroken sleep last night ,so tired, hope oh Will watch our daughter when he gets in from work so i can have a little nap.
have you all sorted your hospital bags now ? still got a few toiletries to get then it all needs going in the bag x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Oh my gosh! You're gonna be a mummy!! Good luck & best wishes xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

AFM: had a bit of a scary morning this morning. When I woke up there was a large glob of bloody mucous, about the size of my thumb, & blood streaks when I wiped. Scary!! I text the midwife, rang triage & went to the doctor to get checked for infection but nobody seemed in the least bit worried so I guess I shouldn't be either! It did make me & dh realise we're not yet prepared for anything to actually happen so will be sorting the hospital bag pretty soon just in case!! Lol has anybody else had anything like this?

Xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

wow 5 year.... but If they weren't worried, you're right no need to get worried. The only thing I had today was I went to the bathroom.. and then got up and I swear it was like I pee'd on myself all this discharge or water came out.. and for a second I thought my water broke. Made me a little nervous.. but I think it was just a little discharge or pee that came out. Ugh


----------



## Mrs.B.

JustMeAndInch said:


> I'm due the frist with a baby boy :)




gamblesrh said:


> Oct.1st and it's a boy

I've added you both on :flower:

Thats 4 boys on the 1st!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Hope all is going well! Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## 3outnumbered

5year, this can happen weeks before baby comes along, you could keep losing it till baby gets here! 

exciting, getting so close now. 

:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Good luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jocr

lillichloe said:


> My baby had hiccups last night for nearly an hour. I wasn't sure I had felt her have them before. She has them again as I sit down to write this. I truly hope that they are really not uncomfortable for them like they are for us. An hour is a long time to hiccup.

My boy gets them every day, especially when I get up for a wee in the night I try and go back to sleep but can't for ages. I read that hiccups dont aggravate baby like they do when we get them. 



5_Year_Plan said:


> AFM: had a bit of a scary morning this morning. When I woke up there was a large glob of bloody mucous, about the size of my thumb, & blood streaks when I wiped. Scary!! I text the midwife, rang triage & went to the doctor to get checked for infection but nobody seemed in the least bit worried so I guess I shouldn't be either! It did make me & dh realise we're not yet prepared for anything to actually happen so will be sorting the hospital bag pretty soon just in case!! Lol has anybody else had anything like this?
> 
> Xxx

Blimey I would have been panicked but as you say they arnt fussed. Just keep an eye on yourself (which I'm sure we all do constantly). 
I really need to get my bag sorted too, need to get baby clothes washed etc too.


----------



## gamblesrh

Jocr said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> My baby had hiccups last night for nearly an hour. I wasn't sure I had felt her have them before. She has them again as I sit down to write this. I truly hope that they are really not uncomfortable for them like they are for us. An hour is a long time to hiccup.
> 
> My boy gets them every day, especially when I get up for a wee in the night I try and go back to sleep but can't for ages. I read that hiccups dont aggravate baby like they do when we get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> AFM: had a bit of a scary morning this morning. When I woke up there was a large glob of bloody mucous, about the size of my thumb, & blood streaks when I wiped. Scary!! I text the midwife, rang triage & went to the doctor to get checked for infection but nobody seemed in the least bit worried so I guess I shouldn't be either! It did make me & dh realise we're not yet prepared for anything to actually happen so will be sorting the hospital bag pretty soon just in case!! Lol has anybody else had anything like this?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Blimey I would have been panicked but as you say they arnt fussed. Just keep an eye on yourself (which I'm sure we all do constantly).
> I really need to get my bag sorted too, need to get baby clothes washed etc too.Click to expand...

you will get it done when you feel it's best for you, if you even want to you could set a night aside to make a list then go out the nezt night to get what's on it (if you know you dont have it already) and then the next day you can organize it all in the bag to have ready to go.


I did my list one night went through my house the next day to see what i had extra of then put all of that in the bag, the day after that i went and got everything else needed and put it all in the bag. Bag has been packed for over a month now, mine and baby's.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just have clothes to wash and pack for baby and compfy clothes for me, everything else is packed and ready to go. I'm sure Ive packed too much tho :haha: I always do


----------



## Mrs Mc

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.
> 
> I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny please send us your positive thoughts....
> 
> I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!
> 
> X

Hi fellow twin mummy.
Sending you all my thoughts and best wishes for your new arrivals :flower:
Look forward to hearing your news 
X


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies - engagement question can you help!?

I asked the hospital to check if LO had started to engage yesterday when i went in for consultant appt as my bump dropped two weeks ago and it feels like a have something between my legs! 

The registrar checked and said yes she is engaged - her head is there and i cannot move it, when i looked at my notes last night i noticed it says 5/5 - but i thought that 5/5 meant the head was free and 5/5 was above the pelvis. 

So now i am confused - is she saying its 5/5 engaged? or not? I just assumd baby was only a little engaged. odd

She wasnt worried anyway as said can happen any time and baby measure 5.7 pounds at her scan yesterday at 33 weeks so she is a good wieght!!!
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hey ladies quick update, had my final scan on wednesday, showed its no worse which is good! Hes measuring almost 6lbs already! Induction booked for the 25th so exactly a month to go!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Miss Broody said:


> Hi Ladies - engagement question can you help!?
> 
> I asked the hospital to check if LO had started to engage yesterday when i went in for consultant appt as my bump dropped two weeks ago and it feels like a have something between my legs!
> 
> The registrar checked and said yes she is engaged - her head is there and i cannot move it, when i looked at my notes last night i noticed it says 5/5 - but i thought that 5/5 meant the head was free and 5/5 was above the pelvis.
> 
> So now i am confused - is she saying its 5/5 engaged? or not? I just assumd baby was only a little engaged. odd
> 
> She wasnt worried anyway as said can happen any time and baby measure 5.7 pounds at her scan yesterday at 33 weeks so she is a good wieght!!!
> xx


I was under the same impression as you as it seems backwards to.me lol


----------



## Miss Broody

I know, different people seem to say different things so now i am just confused!! 

Ohh i havent done my bag, hoping to do it this weekend!

Good luck babybump hope, fingers crossed all going well.

xx


----------



## PG5K

I still have my bag to do to, though I do have a lot bought for it. :) 

Finally finished decorating our house! It's took about 2 years in total but most of the cosmetic stuff has been done since September last year after we had the house re-wired. 
It's not all tidy yet but tonight is the first in 3 weeks we've been able to sit on the sofa :happydance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

wish my house was done, if you remember hubby knocked me bathroom down, all the block work is done, just roof and inside to go, but just fretting about time now. my bubba could come before my new bath. :wacko:


----------



## Miss Broody

PG5K said:


> I still have my bag to do to, though I do have a lot bought for it. :)
> 
> Finally finished decorating our house! It's took about 2 years in total but most of the cosmetic stuff has been done since September last year after we had the house re-wired.
> It's not all tidy yet but tonight is the first in 3 weeks we've been able to sit on the sofa :happydance:

Very exciting!!! 

We have just finished our decorating etc, still a few little bits to do, but pretty much there now! 

Cant wait for all our little beans to start arriving!! x


----------



## princess_1991

Haven't done my bag yet, I keep saying I'm gunna sort it this weekend but never end up getting it done - LOs bag is done tho :thumbup:
Dh and I are doing our birth plan today ready for our midwife appointment so might try and get my bag sorted too!


----------



## lillichloe

So last night my boobs started leaking colostrum and now I am feeling confused and guilty. This time around I was not going to attempt breast feeding at all. Last time my colostrum
And milk to forever to come in and breast feeding was extremely painful for me. And right when things 6 wks later started getting easier I lost my milk it did eventually come back but my daughter was doing well on formula so didn't try anymore. 
I still feel like formula feeding this baby will make life for everyone easier. I can only take two weeks off from work I do in home daycare. And have another infant she will be 9mo old once my baby is born. Plus 5 other children to also take care of and throw in drop off and pick up times for regular school and a.m. Kindergarten. I don't feel like I have the time to have my baby at my breast all the time.
The appearance of the colostrum though is making me think things could be different this time. I am just confused now.


----------



## PG5K

lillichloe said:


> So last night my boobs started leaking colostrum and now I am feeling confused and guilty. This time around I was not going to attempt breast feeding at all. Last time my colostrum
> And milk to forever to come in and breast feeding was extremely painful for me. And right when things 6 wks later started getting easier I lost my milk it did eventually come back but my daughter was doing well on formula so didn't try anymore.
> I still feel like formula feeding this baby will make life for everyone easier. I can only take two weeks off from work I do in home daycare. And have another infant she will be 9mo old once my baby is born. Plus 5 other children to also take care of and throw in drop off and pick up times for regular school and a.m. Kindergarten. I don't feel like I have the time to have my baby at my breast all the time.
> The appearance of the colostrum though is making me think things could be different this time. I am just confused now.

Could you just try breastfeeding the baby on the colostrum and then when your milk comes in swap for formula feeding? 
I completely understand it'll be hard trying to bf and go back to work. :hugs: 

I'm going to try and bf for the 4 months I'm off work, I don't know what'll happen when I go back though.


----------



## Lisa92881

Don't feel guilty. :hugs: I've read that leaking/not leaking isn't indicative of anything....you can not leak and BF successfully, or you can leak colostrum and still have difficulty BFing. You need to do what's best for you and your family, and it sounds like in your situation formula would be easier. There isn't always a right and wrong way, and there are plenty of different reasons women choose formula over BF. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

After a little bit off googling, I think this is her practicing her breathing!!

https://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/?action=view&current=VIDEO0039.mp4

(edit: looks loads smoother on my phone)


----------



## lazybum09

getting fed up of people saying i look massive! why do people feel the need to be so rude-!
i don't think i am , I've not put any weight on but was over weight to start with and have gd so im watching my sugar intake . sorry rant over, I've got another scan on Tuesday to check my little manp growth x


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B. said:


> After a little bit off googling, I think this is her practicing her breathing!!
> 
> https://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/?action=view&current=VIDEO0039.mp4
> 
> (edit: looks loads smoother on my phone)

That's interesting. My bump has been moving like that this last week along with LOTS of uncomfortable stretching. She's also been getting hiccups regularly.



lazybum09 said:


> getting fed up of people saying i look massive! why do people feel the need to be so rude-!
> i don't think i am , I've not put any weight on but was over weight to start with and have gd so im watching my sugar intake . sorry rant over, I've got another scan on Tuesday to check my little manp growth x

My BIL's ex came by to say hello the other day (we're still friendly with her) and she said "are you sure you're not having twins" Grrr I nearly punched her :growlmad: I also started out overweight, lost weight in 1st tri and haven;t reached pre-preg weight yet. Why do people think this is a reasonable thing to say to someone? It's difficult to ignore these comments when I feel self-concious about my weight in the first place.


----------



## princess_1991

Urghh I'm sick of hearing "are you sure there's not 2 in there?" :dohh: 
Umm pretty sure I wouldn't have missed that on the 5 scans I've had! :growlmad:

I wouldn't mind if I was huge but I was a size 10 pre-pregnancy and still am, I've only put weight on my bump and I don't think that's even that big, I think I'm just average singleton size :shrug:


----------



## lillichloe

maisie78 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> After a little bit off googling, I think this is her practicing her breathing!!
> 
> https://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/?action=view&current=VIDEO0039.mp4
> 
> (edit: looks loads smoother on my phone)
> 
> That's interesting. My bump has been moving like that this last week along with LOTS of uncomfortable stretching. She's also been getting hiccups regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> getting fed up of people saying i look massive! why do people feel the need to be so rude-!
> i don't think i am , I've not put any weight on but was over weight to start with and have gd so im watching my sugar intake . sorry rant over, I've got another scan on Tuesday to check my little manp growth xClick to expand...
> 
> My BIL's ex came by to say hello the other day (we're still friendly with her) and she said "are you sure you're not having twins" Grrr I nearly punched her :growlmad: I also started out overweight, lost weight in 1st tri and haven;t reached pre-preg weight yet. Why do people think this is a reasonable thing to say to someone? It's difficult to ignore these comments when I feel self-concious about my weight in the first place.Click to expand...

I'm the same I lost weight first tri and haven't reached my pre pregnancy weight yet, but I hear oh you look so much thinner since being pregnant. Are you eating? No I'm starving my baby. Wtf? Of corse I'm eating but since being pregnant I can't tolerate fried food or really anything very fatty it makes me ill. So my diet has been more nutritious lots of fruits and veggies and lean meats and TONs of milk. I honestly hope I keep up eating this way once baby gets here. I know people are tring to be complimentary to me but it makes me worry well maybe baby is suffering. But I'm sure if my weight was an issue my Dr would have said something. 
People are all experts when it comes to pregnant women aren't they?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

lillichloe said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> After a little bit off googling, I think this is her practicing her breathing!!
> 
> https://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/?action=view&current=VIDEO0039.mp4
> 
> (edit: looks loads smoother on my phone)
> 
> That's interesting. My bump has been moving like that this last week along with LOTS of uncomfortable stretching. She's also been getting hiccups regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> lazybum09 said:
> 
> 
> getting fed up of people saying i look massive! why do people feel the need to be so rude-!
> i don't think i am , I've not put any weight on but was over weight to start with and have gd so im watching my sugar intake . sorry rant over, I've got another scan on Tuesday to check my little manp growth xClick to expand...
> 
> My BIL's ex came by to say hello the other day (we're still friendly with her) and she said "are you sure you're not having twins" Grrr I nearly punched her :growlmad: I also started out overweight, lost weight in 1st tri and haven;t reached pre-preg weight yet. Why do people think this is a reasonable thing to say to someone? It's difficult to ignore these comments when I feel self-concious about my weight in the first place.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same I lost weight first tri and haven't reached my pre pregnancy weight yet, but I hear oh you look so much thinner since being pregnant. Are you eating? No I'm starving my baby. Wtf? Of corse I'm eating but since being pregnant I can't tolerate fried food or really anything very fatty it makes me ill. So my diet has been more nutritious lots of fruits and veggies and lean meats and TONs of milk. I honestly hope I keep up eating this way once baby gets here. I know people are tring to be complimentary to me but it makes me worry well maybe baby is suffering. But I'm sure if my weight was an issue my Dr would have said something.
> People are all experts when it comes to pregnant women aren't they?Click to expand...

They really are!! But it's all people's perspective anyway, I went into work last week for results & half said "you don't look any different to a month ago"
Or "my so & so is bigger than you & she's only so many weeks" (I'm usually on the other end of those comments!!) & the other half of people said "wow you're huge!" "still got ages to go!" "sure there's only 1?!"

I've given up caring- baby is a good size, I haven't put on too much weight elsewhere & 6 weeks is actually really close!! Lol

On that diet you really have nothing to worry about, sounds like the perfect pregnancy diet to get baby everything it need- if only we could all be so good!! Lol (she says looking forward to the BBQ this afternoon, while still feeling full after yesterday's pub roast!! Ha ha) 

Xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

oh dear!!! mood swings and tears! my poor OH!

i am so near the end of my pregnancy now!

my colostrum is coming in as well! hoo hum!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> oh dear!!! mood swings and tears! my poor OH!
> 
> i am so near the end of my pregnancy now!
> 
> my colostrum is coming in as well! hoo hum!!!

Me too, so teary and stroppy :(


----------



## Lucky7s

Did some baby shopping this weekend.. getting things for Hospital bag.. finished setting up his sheets on the crib.. it's coming along!! Tomorrow I'm going to wash a ton of blankies and his newborn & 0-3 clothes. Want to get that all settled so I have his hospital outfit washed. So exciting!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm worried about washing the super super soft blankets incase they're not as soft when they come out... I love how soft they are now!!


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm worried about washing the super super soft blankets incase they're not as soft when they come out... I love how soft they are now!!

use liquid fabric softener and dryer sheet softener. they will stay soft.


----------



## Lucky7s

I don't think I'm going to wash the super soft ones.. I'm washing the Aden & Anais ones I got that our for swaddling and just overall blankie coverage.. and other flannel ones I got. The Furry ones don't seem like they need washing, but maybe I'll try Fabric Softner like LillieChloe suggested.. 


Anyone have a pain in your pelvic bone area? Feels like left side of vagina when I get up from my chair at work. Very uncomfortable today... ugh


----------



## princess_1991

Lucky7s I'm in agony with my pubic bone and hips, it feels like there gunna crack right down the middle, especially when I'm rolling over at night, I find the only thing that kills the pain a bit is keeping my knees together when I turn, my hips are always painful tho, I think I'm just past the comfortable stage of pregnancy, I'll definately be glad when she's here safe and sound!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My hips kill but not pubic bone. Baby hasn't dropped yet, so I guess that's something to look forward to. I am in agony though. So sore, I wake up sore and it just never seems to go away. Packing is killing me at the moment. Only four packing days till mOve day:)


----------



## Lucky7s

eesh no fun! lol

It's the weirdest feeling.. Can't stand it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Who all feels ready if their lo were to arrive early.
I am so not ready! Give me 3 weeks and I'll answer that again :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

think this little fella combined with me flexy uterus! aint gunna last till 40weeks, but who knows!!!!!

:dohh:


----------



## Miss Broody

My pubic bones and hips dont hurt at all, but the period like cramps and paind in my vagina really hurt!!! I swear she is trying to escape!!!

Does anyone else have cramp type pains? its like the pains i had when her head is engaging but i have had these a lot longer! I have had them bad all day today and honestly i am beginning to freak out A LOT as it is really too early for her to arrive!!

Also given how much this hurts it does not fill me with confidence for labour!!

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Miss Broody said:


> My pubic bones and hips dont hurt at all, but the period like cramps and paind in my vagina really hurt!!! I swear she is trying to escape!!!
> 
> Does anyone else have cramp type pains? its like the pains i had when her head is engaging but i have had these a lot longer! I have had them bad all day today and honestly i am beginning to freak out A LOT as it is really too early for her to arrive!!
> 
> Also given how much this hurts it does not fill me with confidence for labour!!
> 
> xx

Me, along with stabbing pains, but she's not engaged or anything yet! lol


----------



## PG5K

I've been to the hospital today to be checked. 
Thought I might be leaking amniotic fluid but they've looked and said its a very watery discharge (nice!) 
I was glad to have it checked though as I've been worried for a couple of days.

The mw said I have a very active baby. She constantly kicked the monitor whilst they were checking her. Luckily her movement kept me thinking it couldn't be too serious but I was worried about what's normal.

It made me think that we aren't ready for her just yet! I had to pack an emergency bag for the hospital just in case. Although the decorating is done, the house still needs a huge clean and isn't ready to bring a nice new baby into. A couple of weeks will be perfect :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> I've been to the hospital today to be checked.
> Thought I might be leaking amniotic fluid but they've looked and said its a very watery discharge (nice!)
> I was glad to have it checked though as I've been worried for a couple of days.
> 
> The mw said I have a very active baby. She constantly kicked the monitor whilst they were checking her. Luckily her movement kept me thinking it couldn't be too serious but I was worried about what's normal.
> 
> It made me think that we aren't ready for her just yet! I had to pack an emergency bag for the hospital just in case. Although the decorating is done, the house still needs a huge clean and isn't ready to bring a nice new baby into. A couple of weeks will be perfect :happydance:

Glad your ok and feel better for being checked


----------



## Lucky7s

Hopeful I don't know if I'm ever gonna be ready! lol.. I mean technically I have everything he'll need.. but in terms of this being my first baby I have no idea what to expect... thank goodness I've been around my sisters babies so I have some idea.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lucky7- the big secret is even if we think we are ready, we never are. Every baby is different and you have to get used to them and vice versa. Figuring it out happens, and it's an accomplishment in itself. You'll do fine.


----------



## lillichloe

Had my dr appt today. I have to have a growth scan to see how big she is. When my Dr measured me today she just laughed and said I am measuring on the big side. But didnt tell me how big. I guess I' ll find out at the ultra sound. And here I was worrying baby would be small.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> Had my dr appt today. I have to have a growth scan to see how big she is. When my Dr measured me today she just laughed and said I am measuring on the big side. But didnt tell me how big. I guess I' ll find out at the ultra sound. And here I was worrying baby would be small.

Doesn't is say on your notes? That how I get all my info, I'm very rarely told anything lol


----------



## JayDee

It varies what I wear as to whether people say I look neat or big - I'm trying not to listen now. People who know me say I'm "bigger than last time" which is true. I think, this time, my body hasn't given baby any room in my existing frame and it's all on the front if that makes sense, last time he hid a bit more. Plus side is I don't feel like my stomach is being squashed or anything like that.

Got a scan in a couple of hours so we'll see what baby's doing in there.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Got our growth scan later,hopefully it will reveal a happy and healthy averge sized baby boy


----------



## princess_1991

Wow lots of scans today - good luck ladies!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Just wanted to post a picture from 3d ultrasound I had last week. Baby was uncooperative as she was in breech :( https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/bd21cc661c5a97a0d5eae5176de17cf3.jpg


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm scared my lo is breech since I keep getting limbs poking through both of my sides and my ribs usually start hurting around lunch, and I know the with every pregnancy it's different but this is my 5th one and you would think I'd know what body parts are what but I don't.


----------



## PG5K

Good luck on all the growth scans today :flower:

Aww, at least you got a cute picture of her face Ashley :thumbup: she looks like she's having a nice nap.


----------



## maisie78

Good luck for all those with scans today :thumbup:

That's a cute picture Ashley, still time for her to turn.

To answer Hopeful's question we'd be ready in terms of having somewhere for her to sleep (crib in our room but needs putting together) and we have clothes and nappies for her but we haven't even started on her room yet and there is still so much decorating I want to be done. The bathroom needs to be finished and we need new flooring for the kitchen and hallway. It's not like we would be bringing her home to a building site but I know I would not be happy bringing her home to this yet.

I'm getting to the point where I am done being pregnant though. I've told OH eviction proceedings are starting right on 37 weeks ;) I had a tantrum at about midnight last night as I am so tired but just CANNOT get comfortable in bed. I can;t sleep on my back because I can't breathe but sleeping on my sides makes my carpal tunnel/tendinitis worse despite wearing splints to bed and my pregnancy pillow really isn't working to ease the pain in my hips anymore. I'm just soooooo pi$$ed off with being uncomfortable all of the bloody time!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: Rant over


----------



## princess_1991

Maisie I know how you feel! DH said I was a bit selfish trying eviction methods at 37 weeks but i too am so uncomfortable, he's ok with it now that I've explained that I'm only gunna be doing the old wives tales (sex, curry, long walks etc) nothing that's gunna halm her like castor oil :nope: I know they don't really work but it's more to keep me occupied until I'm full term then anything!


----------



## gamblesrh

princess_1991 said:


> Maisie I know how you feel! DH said I was a bit selfish trying eviction methods at 37 weeks but i too am so uncomfortable, he's ok with it now that I've explained that I'm only gunna be doing the old wives tales (sex, curry, long walks etc) nothing that's gunna halm her like castor oil :nope: I know they don't really work but it's more to keep me occupied until I'm full term then anything!

I plan on starting he eviction process in 2 weeks also, I'm going to be having a lot of sex and doing a lot of walking, I even plan on asking my mother in law to go shopping with me since she's like a power shopper. What is curry supposed to do? I also plan on trying the very hot bath.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm not sure about the hot bath because I've spent my entire pregnancy worried about how hot my bath is because of overheating the baby but hot currys are suppose to get things moving with number 2s which can cause your contractions to kick in - apparently :haha:


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Had my dr appt today. I have to have a growth scan to see how big she is. When my Dr measured me today she just laughed and said I am measuring on the big side. But didnt tell me how big. I guess I' ll find out at the ultra sound. And here I was worrying baby would be small.
> 
> Doesn't is say on your notes? That how I get all my info, I'm very rarely told anything lolClick to expand...

I don't get a copy of my notes. I wish I did!


----------



## Mrs.B.

That's a shame, I love reading my notes!

My close friend is having her baby boy right now if he has not arrived already!! So excited I can't wait to hear!!

AFM last week at work this week and sorting birth plan on Thursdays midwife appointment :)


----------



## gamblesrh

princess_1991 said:


> I'm not sure about the hot bath because I've spent my entire pregnancy worried about how hot my bath is because of overheating the baby but hot currys are suppose to get things moving with number 2s which can cause your contractions to kick in - apparently :haha:

The curry, is it just the spice or something else? And I have been having some clean out but not much just softer for me and not as hard to go


----------



## Mrs.B.

I heard the curry thing only works if its hot (spicy) enough to irritate your stomach, think it's because it will make you go to the toilet and that clear out will start you off. For the same reason I've been told, soak prunes in water over night, in the morning eat the prunes and drink the water lol x


----------



## gamblesrh

Why not just drink hot prune juice


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Growth scan revealed that baby is very long, DH if 6 ft 4 and most of his length is in his legs. Other measurements were roughly 2 weeks ahead bar legs which were 38 weeks already. Got another scan in three weeks, to check growth again


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just eat at McDonalds, that ought to clean you out, lol, just kidding.
I think the babies will come when they are ready. I think certain things are great (sex, walking, bouncing on birthing ball, evening primrose oil direct on the cervix) because they get you prepped (soften the cervix and get baby into prime position nice and low) so delivery will go smoother once labor begins.
These kiddos just like their mommy hot tub :) I miss hot tubs now that I mention it.


----------



## Indi84

Had my growth scan today, baby is bang on for size, weight and the right way up :happydance: I just can't wait to meet him!
I'm taking raspberry leaf tea, and will do epo from 37 but neither induce, they just help your cervix prepare. :thumbup: From all the third tri threads I've read sex is the only good thing to induce, something in the sperm! I'm not going to try curry, lol I'm already dreading doing a poo in labour, I don't want to do a curry poo!! :haha:
I bounce on my ball, mainly because the ball is so much comfier for me the the couch!!


----------



## sunshine1217

What about pineapple? I heard they cause contractions.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Careful, pineapple is also a good laxitive :wacko:


----------



## sunshine1217

At that point, is it bad to have a bit of a laxative effect?


----------



## sunshine1217

Here's a list of things that help:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour/


----------



## princess_1991

I am going to eat pineapple but more because I just like it, supposedly you'd have to eat like 8 whole fresh pineapples (skin and core aswell) to get enough bromline (I think that's what it's called!) to induce labour but it's always worth a shot :winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

What was your estimated fetal weight? Mine was 6lbs already, but he is measuring ahead. Was lovely to see him, but not majorly reassured by him being tall and seemingly ranging between 2-3 weeks ahead when i googled his measurements (not sure how reliable google is at interpritting measurements?) 





Indi84 said:


> Had my growth scan today, baby is bang on for size, weight and the right way up :happydance: I just can't wait to meet him!
> I'm taking raspberry leaf tea, and will do epo from 37 but neither induce, they just help your cervix prepare. :thumbup: From all the third tri threads I've read sex is the only good thing to induce, something in the sperm! I'm not going to try curry, lol I'm already dreading doing a poo in labour, I don't want to do a curry poo!! :haha:
> I bounce on my ball, mainly because the ball is so much comfier for me the the couch!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> What was your estimated fetal weight? Mine was 6lbs already, but he is measuring ahead. Was lovely to see him, but not majorly reassured by him being tall and seemingly ranging between 2-3 weeks ahead when i googled his measurements (not sure how reliable google is at interpritting measurements?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Had my growth scan today, baby is bang on for size, weight and the right way up :happydance: I just can't wait to meet him!
> I'm taking raspberry leaf tea, and will do epo from 37 but neither induce, they just help your cervix prepare. :thumbup: From all the third tri threads I've read sex is the only good thing to induce, something in the sperm! I'm not going to try curry, lol I'm already dreading doing a poo in labour, I don't want to do a curry poo!! :haha:
> I bounce on my ball, mainly because the ball is so much comfier for me the the couch!!Click to expand...



I wanna see my baby again, see how she's growing and get an estimated size!! lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

sunshine1217 said:


> At that point, is it bad to have a bit of a laxative effect?

Haha, for those who are backed up I can understand :) it was more the previous comment about avoiding pooping at delivery, lol.


----------



## maisie78

It's not that I think any of the old wive's methods actually work just that it will give me something to focus on other than just being uncomfortable and in pain. I also wont be doing anything that could be harmful like castor oil but will be abusing the OH in a big way (not that he'll complain I'm sure :haha: ), raspberry leaf tea and EPO. I'm also petrified about pooing in labour so curry is out for me :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> It's not that I think any of the old wive's methods actually work just that it will give me something to focus on other than just being uncomfortable and in pain. I also wont be doing anything that could be harmful like castor oil but will be abusing the OH in a big way (not that he'll complain I'm sure :haha: ), raspberry leaf tea and EPO. I'm also petrified about pooing in labour so curry is out for me :)

I'm already on the EPO and RLT :winkwink:


----------



## mrswichman

Little Christopher at 31weeks and 3 days; weighing approximately 5lbs 1oz. and head down :D :cloud9: First one is profile and second is a foot picture lol.
 



Attached Files:







191700_3199301881848_528308300_o.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









191108_3199292761620_325589780_o.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B. said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> It's not that I think any of the old wive's methods actually work just that it will give me something to focus on other than just being uncomfortable and in pain. I also wont be doing anything that could be harmful like castor oil but will be abusing the OH in a big way (not that he'll complain I'm sure :haha: ), raspberry leaf tea and EPO. I'm also petrified about pooing in labour so curry is out for me :)
> 
> I'm already on the EPO and RLT :winkwink:Click to expand...

Is it ok to start doing this now then? I thought it wasn't recommended that we try EPO until 37 weeks. I don;t want to risk pre-term labour even being this uncomfortable :wacko:



mrswichman said:


> Little Christopher at 31weeks and 3 days; weighing approximately 5lbs 1oz. and head down :D :cloud9: First one is profile and second is a foot picture lol.

Awww he's lovely and great news that he is head down :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

This might sound daft but How exactally are you suppose to put epo on your cervix, how much and how often etc?
Does it just ripen the cervix?

I had heard of people using it but wasn't sure how or why :blush:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Maisie, I'm taking capsules not using it on my cervix so can start at 34 weeks and build up, from what I have read


----------



## Hopeful42nd

To apply it directly to, the most common is ladies place them as far up to their cervix as they can get em at night when going to bed. They dissolve and in the morning you simply clean up any mess. You can also take them orally. They say don't use vaginally till 37 or 38 weeks, but orally starting at 34-36 is okay.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

https://www.ehow.com/how_4882183_use-primrose-oil-start-labor.html


----------



## Indi84

Dawnlouise30;20820235]What was your estimated fetal weight? Mine was 6lbs already, but he is measuring ahead. Was lovely to see him, but not majorly reassured by him being tall and seemingly ranging between 2-3 weeks ahead when i googled his measurements (not sure how reliable google is at interpritting measurements?) 


He is estimated at bang on 5lbs, which the man said was normal weight. He has bang on average head, slightly long legs and a fat tummy! I was put at four days ish ahead. I'm sure if there was something wrong they would say though?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks, maybe mine is just going to be scarily big <<<<eeekkkk>>>>> the only consolations are they probably won't let me go past my due date, and right now he is big and healthy, just seriosuly worried he will run out of room. Mine has relly long legs and a fat tummy which measured off the top line. Had nightmares about this last night 





Indi84 said:


> Dawnlouise30;20820235]What was your estimated fetal weight? Mine was 6lbs already, but he is measuring ahead. Was lovely to see him, but not majorly reassured by him being tall and seemingly ranging between 2-3 weeks ahead when i googled his measurements (not sure how reliable google is at interpritting measurements?)
> 
> 
> He is estimated at bang on 5lbs, which the man said was normal weight. He has bang on average head, slightly long legs and a fat tummy! I was put at four days ish ahead. I'm sure if there was something wrong they would say though?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Super super uncomfortable today, don't know what shes doing with my ribs!


----------



## Jenba

I haven't been getting any feet shoved up under my ribs at all!! I remember it distinctly with my first as its not something u can forget lol She was laying transverse at my 28 week appointment and I have my next midwife appointment in the morning so will see if she has moved. If she hasn't that would explain the lack of feet under the ribs!! I also was measuring 26cm at 28 weeks so quite keen to get to this appointment and find out what is going on in there and how I am measuring! 

Not long now ladies until we meet our little bundles :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

My Little Lady has been head down since 22 weeks, but only recenly can I feel my ribs being pushed out.

I am also interested in my appointment tomorrow to see how whe is not laying and how I am measuring as when the hospital measured me last week they put me at 4 weeks ahead, I have been 2 weeks ahead all the way through. 

Birth plan tomorrow :happydance: its exciting!


----------



## Lucky7s

I have my 35 week scan next Tuesday.. where they also check for Strep B. I'm excited to find out if he's head down ready to go! I think he is.. I'm hoping!


----------



## Erised

My little lady has changed position... 

Her bum is no longer on the left, in fact I have trouble finding her at all. There's either a head or a bum slightly to the right of the center, quite high up. All kicks are now either directed to the back or in the placenta, because I can hardly feel them. 

I have a sneaky suspicion she's turned to no longer be head down (again!!). Next scan is in 2 weeks, fingers crossed she'll be head down again by then.


----------



## PG5K

I got stuck on the nursery floor tonight :( 

I was sitting on the floor putting some empty boxes under the cot then went to get up and realised I couldn't. I tried to move my leg but it was agony. My scream was enough to bring my dh upstairs and he managed to help lift me up and stick me on my birthing ball to sit. 

My backs still pretty sore now and I'm hoping its going to be ok after some sleep. 

What a stupid feeling :blush: Feeling very helpless and sick of the pain but the good news is my bump looks like its dropped now so she seems to be progressing well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

OB checkup today. Everything is good. Baby is head down and dropped. I feel like crap, not sure why but hope this isn't an indication of the next five weeks :(


----------



## Miss Broody

Hopeful42nd said:


> OB checkup today. Everything is good. Baby is head down and dropped. I feel like crap, not sure why but hope this isn't an indication of the next five weeks :(

Me too! I have been feeling rough for days!!! Thank god its almost over!! Praying for a 37 week baby, so only 3 more to go! 

found out yesterday i have GD, no idea if that could be making me feel more ill. 

x


----------



## 3outnumbered

how many times can a pregnant woman go a wee in te night!!!

good grief, will run out of loo roll soon!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone.

Just a really quick update as we are all still in hospital....

Our precious bundles of joy were born on 25th August 2012 at 34 weeks and 3 days, by normal delivery - go me :happydance:

Our little girl arrived first at 04:08am weighing 4lb 1oz followed by her little brother at 04:37am weighing 4lb 3oz

There's a long story behind what happened and our little man has struggled a bit but hopefully is on the mend now - ill write a proper birth story when I get chance (haha, chance would be a fine thing) and explain everything. Both babies are doing well now but are in the special care baby unit being observed. Will update when I can....

BBH xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive congratulations BBH :) xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

so glad you are all doing well babybump!

natural birth well done you indeed. and what good weights.

look forward to the birth story, names and pics when you get 5seconds together. 

:hugs:

:baby::baby:


----------



## Lisa40

Congratulations BBH well done :yipee:
hope they are both soon out of special care & back with you :thumbup:
xx


----------



## leia37

Huge congratulations Babybumphope :happydance:

So well done on the normal birth:thumbup:

Cant wait to read your birth story in the next year when you might have 5 mins :haha:

Hope babies get to come home with you and your family soon xx


----------



## lazybum09

congratulations baby bump,
so pleased for you!

miss broody I've got gd if you want any advice

i had a growth scan on Tuesday and my baby is 6.6lb at the moment
but im being induced at 39 weeks and can have two sweeps the week im 38 weeks toencourage things along ! x so 3 weeks tomorrow ill be going in to have my little man! x


----------



## Erised

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just a really quick update as we are all still in hospital....
> 
> Our precious bundles of joy were born on 25th August 2012 at 34 weeks and 3 days, by normal delivery - go me :happydance:
> 
> Our little girl arrived first at 04:08am weighing 4lb 1oz followed by her little brother at 04:37am weighing 4lb 3oz
> 
> There's a long story behind what happened and our little man has struggled a bit but hopefully is on the mend now - ill write a proper birth story when I get chance (haha, chance would be a fine thing) and explain everything. Both babies are doing well now but are in the special care baby unit being observed. Will update when I can....
> 
> BBH xxxx

Aww, massive congratulations!! Glad you got a natural birth too, must be amazing to deliver twins in such a way =D 

Hope your little boy continues to improve, and that both your babies will be home within a few weeks


----------



## JayDee

Congrats BBH - glad your babies are doing well, hope they continue to get stronger and come out of special care soon.

All was well at my scan, baby girl is 3lb 7oz (about 40%ile so well within normal range) but BREECH aarrgghh! Thought it was funny I'd found it harder to bend over the weekend, think that's the head in my ribs. Hopefully plenty of time for her to turn yet as I really don't fancy a c-section/manual turning.

Got a really cute pic of her face (well we think it's cute anyway, but we're biased)
 



Attached Files:







32plus4.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations baby bump hope, well done x x


----------



## Indi84

Congrats babybumphope :flower:

I've started NCT antenatal classes, has anyone else? Got my second one tonight. I've learnt sooo much from these boards, so I'm not sure how much new stuff I will hear, but it's really good for my hubby to hear it, and hopefully will make some mum friends!


----------



## gamblesrh

Congratulations on your two bundles


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations baby bump! :happydance:
So glad to hear they are both doing well now and I hope you can all go home very soon. 

Still plenty of time for her to turn JayDee, fingers crossed it'll be soon so you don't have a head in your ribs :) Nice you got a good a good picture of her.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs Broody- sorry about the diagnosis, did you the nutricianist, or does it have to be controlled with insulin? Hope you feel better. I think the change in how I feel changed when she dropped, it's like she's kicking my stomach and ribs, and I feel as if room is lacking up front, even when sitting strait.

3outnumbered- I went six times!!!! I've been going through TP like mad!

Babybumphope- congrats! Hope they gain weight well and you can bring them home soon! Take care of yourself and family Hun :) :happydance:


----------



## maisie78

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just a really quick update as we are all still in hospital....
> 
> Our precious bundles of joy were born on 25th August 2012 at 34 weeks and 3 days, by normal delivery - go me :happydance:
> 
> Our little girl arrived first at 04:08am weighing 4lb 1oz followed by her little brother at 04:37am weighing 4lb 3oz
> 
> There's a long story behind what happened and our little man has struggled a bit but hopefully is on the mend now - ill write a proper birth story when I get chance (haha, chance would be a fine thing) and explain everything. Both babies are doing well now but are in the special care baby unit being observed. Will update when I can....
> 
> BBH xxxx

Congratulations :flower: I hope your little boy continues to improve and that you are all on your way home soon xx



JayDee said:


> Congrats BBH - glad your babies are doing well, hope they continue to get stronger and come out of special care soon.
> 
> All was well at my scan, baby girl is 3lb 7oz (about 40%ile so well within normal range) but BREECH aarrgghh! Thought it was funny I'd found it harder to bend over the weekend, think that's the head in my ribs. Hopefully plenty of time for her to turn yet as I really don't fancy a c-section/manual turning.
> 
> Got a really cute pic of her face (well we think it's cute anyway, but we're biased)

That is a very cute pic. There's still plenty of time for her to turn :thumbup:

We went for my 34 week mw appointment yesterday. Everything is going well and baby is still head down so she's behaving herself :haha: My OH has decided that he is really keen on us having a home birth now. It's not really something I had considered because this is our first but I must admit the thought does appeal. I'm not keen on having an epidural anyway and the thought of staying in hospital makes me really anxious so being able to stay at home would take care of that. On the other hand I've bought a hospital bag now and everything for in it and it would be such a waste. I know this is a daft reason not to do it but....... Also I am a bit concerned about the mess, I mean who cleans all that up? And then of course I'm just wondering if I've left it too late to request one. I'm a bit confused now :wacko: I'm 70% sure I will still go to hospital but there is the 30% of me that thinks I would just like to stay at home and have her. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies

Congrats BBH - and well done on the natural delivery!

I am just looking for a bit of reasurrance really. Had my 34 week MW check up today. I am 34 + 3 but measured 30cm then she measured again more acurately finding my pubic bone and I measured 28cm!!!!!! She has booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning at the hospital to check fluid levels and babies growth :( She is head down and moving like mad and heart rate is good so she is happy in there but I am so nervous that something is wrong!! :cry: Has anyone else had this?? I just want tomorrow to come so we can find out what is going on. I am thinking fluid levels are low because all her movements are SO obvious and sometimes painful. I just so hope all is well :cry:


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats BBH! So exciting.


----------



## Erised

maisie78 said:


> We went for my 34 week mw appointment yesterday. Everything is going well and baby is still head down so she's behaving herself :haha: My OH has decided that he is really keen on us having a home birth now. It's not really something I had considered because this is our first but I must admit the thought does appeal. I'm not keen on having an epidural anyway and the thought of staying in hospital makes me really anxious so being able to stay at home would take care of that. On the other hand I've bought a hospital bag now and everything for in it and it would be such a waste. I know this is a daft reason not to do it but....... Also I am a bit concerned about the mess, I mean who cleans all that up? And then of course I'm just wondering if I've left it too late to request one. I'm a bit confused now :wacko: I'm 70% sure I will still go to hospital but there is the 30% of me that thinks I would just like to stay at home and have her. What do you ladies think?

The hospital bag isn't wasted, as you're supposed to have one even if you're having a home birth in case of an emergency transfer. Having the bag packed and ready is always a good thing. Most items in the hospital bag can and will still be used at home as well (think maternity pads, breast pads, baby clothes etc). 

As for the mess, home births aren't really as messy as you expect them to be. Waters going and causing a mess is likely to still happen at home even if you're planning a hospital birth. Easy to clean up with towels and a mop. As for the blood / placenta etc that's cleaned up by the midwives (there's 2 with you during a home birth) after you've given birth. They can tell when you're about to deliver, and will pop down a blanket type of thing to catch most of the mess which is easily disposed off after. It's also recommended to buy yourself a shower curtain and / or some old sheets that you can use to put over your bed or sofa so it can either be thrown or stuck in the wash. 

If you're planning a water birth that's even less mess! 

After a home birth the midwife will usually help you to your bed after delivery so you can have some skin time with the newborn. While you're there (or being helped into the shower) the midwives will clean up for you. What can be thrown away gets thrown, and things like towels etc get put in the washing machine ready for you or your DH to turn on. If you do use a birthing pool they'll usually get it draining but may leave it up to your husband to package it away. 

As for it being too late, I don't think it is. Sent your midwife a text to ask about it, or bring it up during your next appointment. Tell her you'd like to keep your options open and would like to labour at home, but you don't want the option of hospital taken away from you. I've always been told 'see how far you get, you can ALWAYS go to hospital if you want to'. Had it been up to me, I would have stayed home during my first birth but I needed to be transferred for 'lack of progress'. This time my midwife has been fully supportive and encouraging of a home birth, so I'm quite sure I'll get it this time!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My little lady is on the edge of engaging, but she needs turning as shes back to back x


----------



## lucysmummy

I have just got my big gym ball out n my gosh it has really helped my back, i think its the first time ive been comfortable in ages.


----------



## Miss Broody

lazybum09 said:


> congratulations baby bump,
> so pleased for you!
> 
> miss broody I've got gd if you want any advice
> 
> i had a growth scan on Tuesday and my baby is 6.6lb at the moment
> but im being induced at 39 weeks and can have two sweeps the week im 38 weeks toencourage things along ! x so 3 weeks tomorrow ill be going in to have my little man! x

Thanks, its just trying to work out the impact! I spoke to the diabetic nurse on the phone today briefly via diet etc and next week i am going in to discuss fully and how to monitor blood sugar, what will happen later etc.

My little lady measure 5.7 at 33 weeks, so i am hoping to have her at 38 weeks, when i got next week they are going to talk to me about the birth etc, so i am expecting them to say they will induce me near the end. 

A sweep would be good, i'd really rather not have a drip unless i had to. 

3 weeks, how exciting!!! 

BBH - massive congratulations, sounds like a good weight for the age. 

x


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats BBH! How wonderful to have your 2 little ones in your arms!! Can't wait to hear the detailed story! :hugs:

AFM - I've also been feeling like crap and it's extremely hot here.. Yesterday after Prenatal Yoga class i had to go home and put my feet up I felt so exhausted and dizzy. Working from home today feel a bit better but still have no energy, and I woke up to pee 4 times last night/this morning. Not fun.


----------



## Jocr

PG5K said:


> I still have my bag to do to, though I do have a lot bought for it. :)
> 
> Finally finished decorating our house! It's took about 2 years in total but most of the cosmetic stuff has been done since September last year after we had the house re-wired.
> It's not all tidy yet but tonight is the first in 3 weeks we've been able to sit on the sofa :happydance:

I hear ya on that one. We should actually have carpet in the lounge tomorrow and then I can relax a bit more :happydance:



3outnumbered said:


> wish my house was done, if you remember hubby knocked me bathroom down, all the block work is done, just roof and inside to go, but just fretting about time now. my bubba could come before my new bath. :wacko:

You seem to being cool about it, I'm stressing with not having curtains up etc



princess_1991 said:


> Urghh I'm sick of hearing "are you sure there's not 2 in there?" :dohh:
> Umm pretty sure I wouldn't have missed that on the 5 scans I've had! :growlmad:
> 
> I wouldn't mind if I was huge but I was a size 10 pre-pregnancy and still am, I've only put weight on my bump and I don't think that's even that big, I think I'm just average singleton size :shrug:

People are just quite rude and don't think do they. They don't realise what effect their comments can have on you. I'm sure you look great. 



Lucky7s said:


> I don't think I'm going to wash the super soft ones.. I'm washing the Aden & Anais ones I got that our for swaddling and just overall blankie coverage.. and other flannel ones I got. The Furry ones don't seem like they need washing, but maybe I'll try Fabric Softner like LillieChloe suggested..
> 
> 
> Anyone have a pain in your pelvic bone area? Feels like left side of vagina when I get up from my chair at work. Very uncomfortable today... ugh

Yep my SPD has got steadily worse over the past few weeks. Just getting up from the sofa or turning over in bed is enough to make my eyes water. I haven't had a physio appointment for6 weeks but I have one next week thank goodness. 
Have you told your midwife about it as you may be able to get some physio?



princess_1991 said:


> Lucky7s I'm in agony with my pubic bone and hips, it feels like there gunna crack right down the middle, especially when I'm rolling over at night, I find the only thing that kills the pain a bit is keeping my knees together when I turn, my hips are always painful tho, I think I'm just past the comfortable stage of pregnancy, I'll definately be glad when she's here safe and sound!

Princess that's how I am with mine. It helps if I sit on a hard ish chair rather then the sofa. Basically if I'm comfy it's gunna hurt when I stand up and move around. I look like an 80 year old trying to walk wheni get up out of bed :wacko:



Hopeful42nd said:


> My hips kill but not pubic bone. Baby hasn't dropped yet, so I guess that's something to look forward to. I am in agony though. So sore, I wake up sore and it just never seems to go away. Packing is killing me at the moment. Only four packing days till mOve day:)

Good luck with the move :hugs:



Jenba said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congrats BBH - and well done on the natural delivery!
> 
> I am just looking for a bit of reasurrance really. Had my 34 week MW check up today. I am 34 + 3 but measured 30cm then she measured again more acurately finding my pubic bone and I measured 28cm!!!!!! She has booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning at the hospital to check fluid levels and babies growth :( She is head down and moving like mad and heart rate is good so she is happy in there but I am so nervous that something is wrong!! :cry: Has anyone else had this?? I just want tomorrow to come so we can find out what is going on. I am thinking fluid levels are low because all her movements are SO obvious and sometimes painful. I just so hope all is well :cry:

Jenba, try not to worry it just goes to show that the midwife can get very different readings in one go. I have read that it's very rough that we should be measuring 1 centimetre per weekend not massively scientific. The main thi g is that you feel the baby moving about. 
So how did the scan go? Big :hugs:

MASSIVE congrats BBH, well done you.:happydance: hope you can all go home soon. Xxx

AFM - sleeping is getting more difficult and the SPD is more painful now. Can't stop eating double declares and turned into a bread monster. 
Mine and baby's bags are packed (anyone would think I had packed to go on a long weekend ). Just need to pack snacks and kindle/mags nearer the time. Got a cheep nightie in Matalan to give birth in if on dry land and a bikini top and vest if we are lucky enough to get a birth pool as requested. 
Birth plan done and in my purple notes ready. Just need to order cotbed mattress and Moses basket mattress and bedding and we are set baby wise. 
I have my 'surprise ' baby shower at my mums on Saturday so I will order and buy anything I still need next week. 
Anyone else had or got a baby shower planned?
I think we will do a sweep steak on how much the baby will weigh, a pound a go and the winner takes all....what do you think, is this ok to do?

Xx


----------



## lillichloe

Jocr- that sounds like a fun idea! Enjoy your shower :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all- been away for a bit & haven't caught up on recent messages but thought I'd let you guys know what's going on! 

That show I had last week was the real thing, I think my forewaters went the Thursday afternoon, & hind waters have been trickling ever since. I've been in hospital since Tuesday when triage did a speculum & confirmed there were waters pooling but at the time my cervix was closed. I've been given steroid injections to mature his lungs & anti biotics to protect against infection & been monitored 3 times a day. All's well, I feel totally normal & baby is moving around as normal! 

They wanted to induce me today but I asked to put it off until Saturday as long as it doesn't endanger him so he will be a September baby not an August preemie! So hopefully by the time he arrives he'll be closer to 35 weeks. Scary stuff! If the induction fails then they'll have to resort to a c- section. 

So- watch this space, bobos is coming!!

& if you're unsure about leaking fluid, get it checked- triage were wrong over the phone so go in- its better to be safe than sorry!

Hope everyone else is well & all your little babies are less eager than mine! Ha ha

Xxx


----------



## maisie78

Erised said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> We went for my 34 week mw appointment yesterday. Everything is going well and baby is still head down so she's behaving herself :haha: My OH has decided that he is really keen on us having a home birth now. It's not really something I had considered because this is our first but I must admit the thought does appeal. I'm not keen on having an epidural anyway and the thought of staying in hospital makes me really anxious so being able to stay at home would take care of that. On the other hand I've bought a hospital bag now and everything for in it and it would be such a waste. I know this is a daft reason not to do it but....... Also I am a bit concerned about the mess, I mean who cleans all that up? And then of course I'm just wondering if I've left it too late to request one. I'm a bit confused now :wacko: I'm 70% sure I will still go to hospital but there is the 30% of me that thinks I would just like to stay at home and have her. What do you ladies think?
> 
> The hospital bag isn't wasted, as you're supposed to have one even if you're having a home birth in case of an emergency transfer. Having the bag packed and ready is always a good thing. Most items in the hospital bag can and will still be used at home as well (think maternity pads, breast pads, baby clothes etc).
> 
> As for the mess, home births aren't really as messy as you expect them to be. Waters going and causing a mess is likely to still happen at home even if you're planning a hospital birth. Easy to clean up with towels and a mop. As for the blood / placenta etc that's cleaned up by the midwives (there's 2 with you during a home birth) after you've given birth. They can tell when you're about to deliver, and will pop down a blanket type of thing to catch most of the mess which is easily disposed off after. It's also recommended to buy yourself a shower curtain and / or some old sheets that you can use to put over your bed or sofa so it can either be thrown or stuck in the wash.
> 
> If you're planning a water birth that's even less mess!
> 
> After a home birth the midwife will usually help you to your bed after delivery so you can have some skin time with the newborn. While you're there (or being helped into the shower) the midwives will clean up for you. What can be thrown away gets thrown, and things like towels etc get put in the washing machine ready for you or your DH to turn on. If you do use a birthing pool they'll usually get it draining but may leave it up to your husband to package it away.
> 
> As for it being too late, I don't think it is. Sent your midwife a text to ask about it, or bring it up during your next appointment. Tell her you'd like to keep your options open and would like to labour at home, but you don't want the option of hospital taken away from you. I've always been told 'see how far you get, you can ALWAYS go to hospital if you want to'. Had it been up to me, I would have stayed home during my first birth but I needed to be transferred for 'lack of progress'. This time my midwife has been fully supportive and encouraging of a home birth, so I'm quite sure I'll get it this time!Click to expand...

Thank you for such a detailed reply. That actually makes me feel like maybe I could do it. I'm going to have a real think about it over the weekend and discuss it further with OH and then maybe call the mw on Monday. Thanks again.


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all- been away for a bit & haven't caught up on recent messages but thought I'd let you guys know what's going on!
> 
> That show I had last week was the real thing, I think my forewaters went the Thursday afternoon, & hind waters have been trickling ever since. I've been in hospital since Tuesday when triage did a speculum & confirmed there were waters pooling but at the time my cervix was closed. I've been given steroid injections to mature his lungs & anti biotics to protect against infection & been monitored 3 times a day. All's well, I feel totally normal & baby is moving around as normal!
> 
> They wanted to induce me today but I asked to put it off until Saturday as long as it doesn't endanger him so he will be a September baby not an August preemie! So hopefully by the time he arrives he'll be closer to 35 weeks. Scary stuff! If the induction fails then they'll have to resort to a c- section.
> 
> So- watch this space, bobos is coming!!
> 
> & if you're unsure about leaking fluid, get it checked- triage were wrong over the phone so go in- its better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well & all your little babies are less eager than mine! Ha ha
> 
> Xxx

Oh my days!! Hope your both ok and your baby hold on til September! Good luck and let us know how your get on xxx


----------



## maisie78

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all- been away for a bit & haven't caught up on recent messages but thought I'd let you guys know what's going on!
> 
> That show I had last week was the real thing, I think my forewaters went the Thursday afternoon, & hind waters have been trickling ever since. I've been in hospital since Tuesday when triage did a speculum & confirmed there were waters pooling but at the time my cervix was closed. I've been given steroid injections to mature his lungs & anti biotics to protect against infection & been monitored 3 times a day. All's well, I feel totally normal & baby is moving around as normal!
> 
> They wanted to induce me today but I asked to put it off until Saturday as long as it doesn't endanger him so he will be a September baby not an August preemie! So hopefully by the time he arrives he'll be closer to 35 weeks. Scary stuff! If the induction fails then they'll have to resort to a c- section.
> 
> So- watch this space, bobos is coming!!
> 
> & if you're unsure about leaking fluid, get it checked- triage were wrong over the phone so go in- its better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well & all your little babies are less eager than mine! Ha ha
> 
> Xxx

That must have been scary but I'm sure he'll be fine, 35 weeks isn't considered that early anymore even if not ideal. Good luck hun. Can't believe you're having your baby this week when we were due on the same day :wacko:


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck 5 year. How did you know it was your waters & not just cm? I get a lot of cm these days but I'm pretty sure that's all it is. Just wondered if waters are noticably different?
xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

JOCR - i am stressed i am surprised i have any hair!!!!


5 YEAR - oh my life! cant believe it! lots of best wishes to you are your little one! xxxx:baby:


----------



## lazybum09

5 year plan, wishing you lots of luck on Saturday x x


----------



## Alandsa

hey everyone - thought i would pop in and say hello to you all as i saw this and thought of you guys in the October thread :)

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...031&pf_rd_p=321381387&pf_rd_s=related-items-3

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21yOl9rUG9L._SX182_SH35_.jpg


----------



## Erised

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all- been away for a bit & haven't caught up on recent messages but thought I'd let you guys know what's going on!
> 
> That show I had last week was the real thing, I think my forewaters went the Thursday afternoon, & hind waters have been trickling ever since. I've been in hospital since Tuesday when triage did a speculum & confirmed there were waters pooling but at the time my cervix was closed. I've been given steroid injections to mature his lungs & anti biotics to protect against infection & been monitored 3 times a day. All's well, I feel totally normal & baby is moving around as normal!
> 
> They wanted to induce me today but I asked to put it off until Saturday as long as it doesn't endanger him so he will be a September baby not an August preemie! So hopefully by the time he arrives he'll be closer to 35 weeks. Scary stuff! If the induction fails then they'll have to resort to a c- section.
> 
> So- watch this space, bobos is coming!!
> 
> & if you're unsure about leaking fluid, get it checked- triage were wrong over the phone so go in- its better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well & all your little babies are less eager than mine! Ha ha
> 
> Xxx

Wow, sounds like you've had quite a week! Hope you're not stressing too much and are holding up ok in the hospital. Hope everything goes ok and the induction works for you, and that you'll both be home very soon. Good luck!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck with the induction 5 year plan...... can't believe some of these October babies are coming so early.... its all very exciting for everyone xxxx


----------



## lillichloe

5yearplan. Oh my word you gave an eager little one!prayers for you and LO. I hope the delivery on Saturday goes well. When you have time update us. Good luck!!


----------



## PG5K

Good luck 5 year plan! Hope you have a safe delivery for you and your little baby. :hugs:
I went to the hospital as I was worrie I was leaking. Mine was just very watery cm but they said its much better to get checked out.

Been really sick yesterday and today. Think its either a tummy bug or hormones but I really don't want to feel like this for 5 weeks. Fingers crossed I'll be back to my chocolate eating self very soon.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

5year- omg, glad they are taking such good care of you. So glad you get to meet your lo so soon. Good luck Saturday, I'll be thinking of you as we move house :)

Pgk5- I'm queasy and feeling crappy too, I think it started when she dropped and faced head down. I don't want to feel like this either :( hope we both improve


----------



## Lisa92881

Lots of luck 5yearplan!!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi all- been away for a bit & haven't caught up on recent messages but thought I'd let you guys know what's going on!
> 
> That show I had last week was the real thing, I think my forewaters went the Thursday afternoon, & hind waters have been trickling ever since. I've been in hospital since Tuesday when triage did a speculum & confirmed there were waters pooling but at the time my cervix was closed. I've been given steroid injections to mature his lungs & anti biotics to protect against infection & been monitored 3 times a day. All's well, I feel totally normal & baby is moving around as normal!
> 
> They wanted to induce me today but I asked to put it off until Saturday as long as it doesn't endanger him so he will be a September baby not an August preemie! So hopefully by the time he arrives he'll be closer to 35 weeks. Scary stuff! If the induction fails then they'll have to resort to a c- section.
> 
> So- watch this space, bobos is coming!!
> 
> & if you're unsure about leaking fluid, get it checked- triage were wrong over the phone so go in- its better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well & all your little babies are less eager than mine! Ha ha
> 
> Xxx

Good luck five year plan, how exciting!!

34/35 weeks is only a couple of weeks before term, i am sure everything will be fine, and baby has had plenty of time to get the steroids in and absorbed, i heard they like to get 24 hours and you have had way longer! So thats great.

Looking forward to hearing the good news xx


----------



## Miss Broody

I havent had any pain in my pubic bone like the rest of you, the pains are very definately behind that, man they hurt though!!! 

Reminds me of being on my period, up in the middle of the night, woken up by the pain, having warm baths etc. 

Going to see MW later on, this is the first time i have looked forward to an appointment, i just need someone to talk to!! I hate the fact you dont have a clue whats normal and whats not!

I am so excited about finishing work now, its all proving too much as i work long hours! Including today i only have 10 more working days to go!!! 

How much longer has everyone else got? x

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Last working day today :happydance:

...then we have to try get this baby turned


----------



## JayDee

Good luck 5yearplan :hugs:

Yey for baby turning MrsB, can you send her to have a word with mine please lol


----------



## lazybum09

I've been getting nausea like in the beginning seems to be worse if i don't little but often

36 weeks today!
these weeks are flying by


----------



## leia37

5 year plan - good luck hun, thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

JayDee said:


> Good luck 5yearplan :hugs:
> 
> Yey for baby turning MrsB, can you send her to have a word with mine please lol

She's not turned, she's posterior, need to get her turned :) lol. Which way do you need turning?


----------



## Lucky7s

5 Year, hang in there you'll see your munchkin tomorrow hopefully!! How exciting! hugs and positive vibes your way!!

Mrs. B - At my childbirth class yesterday the Doula/teacher gave some ideas to turn posterior.. going up stairs 2 at a time, Lying on your side lifting one leg up on the floor real high.. anything to open up your pelvis to help LO face backwards! Good luck!

I find out Tuesday how my LO is positioned!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm trying my ball, MW thinks that will help, also lying on my side more and not on sofa!

I have in and started my washing :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0150.jpg


----------



## Lucky7s

Cute! I also washed a ton of stuff on Tuesday.. had to hang dry a bunch of stuff!
It's so nice checking stuff off my list!


----------



## Jocr

Good luck 5 year :hugs: let us know how your doing when u have time. I'm sure you and baby will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

I have done my washing too, it is definately good to have stuff ticked off the list!! We fitted the baby seat into the car today just to check we could do it properly! 

its back out now but at least we know what we are doing when its needed!! 

I am just ordering a tens machine too, and going to make some batches of lasange to freeze this afternoon.

what other things have people got on their list for these later weeks? I am sure i have forgotten a tonne of stuff!! xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

yes lots of shopping (home delivery of course) cant push trolley! and cooking!!!

make sure your OH and birth partners know the numbers to the hospital and all other important people to ring!

I have made a list and put it under the phone and updated OH numbers on his phone! and the older children know where the numbers are to call in an emergency! nothing worse than hunting for numbers in a rush!!

see if you can go on the hospital tours of L&D if you can! that way your OH knows where to go and you can ask the midwives those last important questions. xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Ladies....... a little worried - i appear to have started losing my plug!! Is this normal? It wasn't bloody.

It still seems a little early!! But then i guess my little lady does seem to be doing everything a couple of weeks early!!

Makes you wonder if some just cook quicker as she is measuring a couple of weeks ahead too.

Has anyone else noticed they have started to lose big bits of mucus??

Thanks! x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thinking of you today 5year :)

Broody- nope, but how exciting! Maybe things will start happening in the next week or two?


----------



## Erised

I've been losing little bits of stringy discharge, not nothing quite plug like. That said, I never lost my plug before labour last time either. 

It's completely normal to start losing chunks of it early though, it doesn't in any way mean labour is on it's way. In fact, it can regenerate itself again too!


----------



## Indi84

I'm sort of prepared, I've washed some baby clothes, the ones I'm taking to hospital, I'm still waiting for my pram and car seat, coming next week (which my MIL bought me!), but have the car seat base ready and waiting. Babies room pretty much done, need sheets and things still. 
Think it's the mental preparation now, this morning I slept in 10am and then ate cake for breakfast :haha:

I've got a baby shower on sat, so excited about that, I think 20 of my closest people are coming, closet friends and some of their mums (who were all second mums to me growing up!) my MIL, mum, one of my aunties, my very heavily pregnant sisters and my niece and nephew, and some of my friends babies. I imagine it's fairly different from a USA one, I didn't registrar for gifts (I'd be way too embarrassed, I didn't even do that for my wedding!) and I don't mind if people do or don't bring any. I'm just thrilled my friends are throwing me one as they are so new over here! :happydance:


----------



## maisie78

That sounds lovely Indi, I hope you have a great time and get really spoilt :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

Hope you are all well.

Is anybody having a difficult time emotionally?,:cry::cry: i am not feeling depressed but today i feel so emotionally overwhelmed. Maybe it is the realisation that in 6 weeks out baby is due, maybe it is anxiety that his room is not finished, or that i have not packed my hospital bag.... it could also be anxiety that he is set to be big (ish) well 9.5 lbs if on due date otherwise bigger (of course only an estimate but i am still worried). DH has been off all last week on annual leave and he is going back tommorow so maybe that is getting to me?, i sell my car next week so will be less mobile ( i know i can walk places but it hurts to stand for longer than 20 mins at a time so walking is maybe not that realistic). I don't want to be house bound for the next 6 weeks :cry:

I am worried that we won't be good parents and we won't know what our little boy needs when he cries etc (no reason to believe this is true, but still an anxiety nonetheless). 

I worry that i won't cope with the lack of sleep

I worry that myself and DH will just argue because i will be grumpy through tiredness, pain etc (we have never argued in the three plus years we have been together)

I worry that this will change mine and DH's relationship forever, - of course our life will change, but i hope that one day we will find that spark again and enjoy couple time without me feeling fat, ugly and emotional..... (TMI) but we have not DTD in about 7 weeks and i miss that closeness but am far to uncomfortable to even instigate :sex: , yet i know this is one of the times we feel closest as a couple, so i guess i miss that closeness hugely. 

please tell me i am not the only one that feels this way.

anyhow off to soak (and possibly get stuck!) in the bath!. Whilst formulating a plan to get babies room sorted next week and hospital bag packed (we have everything for the bag it just needs organising.

sorry for the rant, but after crying on DH's shoulder i needed to get this out to some that may understand

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawn :hugs:

Completely understand, I have emotional breakdown days, I'm sure its just hormones. Its like I look at the piles of things to sort out and get upset about it. 

I panic about not being able to look after my baby, or not being able to cope, or people judging my ablity to cope etc.

Oh and as for DTD, I cant remember the last :wacko:


----------



## Lisa40

Yup me too Dawn. I get days where I just want to cry & I know I have absolutely no reason to.

I've had no issues, no complications, I'm not in pain, I sleep well, OH has been amazing, does all the cooking, cleaning, washing, we are financially stable & all prepared for this baby that we have been waiting years for..... But I still want to cry sometimes! :shrug:

not a clue why other than hormones. Luckily I'm quite logical & so when I feel like this I tell my OH how I am feeling but that there isn't anything wrong & he just gives me a hug.

Still feel really down some days though, I guess it's normal even if you have no worries at all.

Big hugs to you & everyone else feeling this way :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lady-K said:


> Hello! May I join you? I see you have a gap on the front page for due date 23rd Oct you could slot me into...I'm expecting another little girl
> 
> Only had a chance to catch up on the latest few posts but I am definitely feeling all hormonal again like some of you. Choking up for no reason at all and feeling overwhelmed. Not fun. Also I keep getting the odd nauseous day.  What's that all about?

Welcome :) I'll add you in :)


----------



## Lady-K

Thanks! Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## PG5K

Hi Lady K :flower:

Big :hugs: Dawn. I've had my moments when I just panic and worry to. I had a dream last night that I couldn't breastfeed my baby and kept forgetting to feed her. I think the hormones are going crazy! 
I feel like I've lost a bit of that kind of closeness with Dh, especially as I go to bed early and he's been so busy working on the house. We have got closer in other ways instead.

I'm looking forward to Thursday when I break up from work :happydance:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome Lady-K

Glad i am not the only one around here feeling hormonal 

Xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome Lady K...

DawnLouise hang in there! I have those same emotional feelings, I think it's very natural.
2days ago I told DH that I didn't feel connected since we don't DTD he felt so sad. It's really hard to since I don't feel like DTD. We try to cuddle but I'm just so uncomfortable. I guess we just have to have faith...I know he loves me and calls me beautiful even if I don't feel it. 
It's close to the finish line, and we'll get are prize soon!


----------



## lilosmom

Sending :hugs: your way DawnLouise. It's completely normal to feel overwhelmed and I totally understand and can relate to the hormonal state. I've started warning DH and my LO that I'm feeling that way and it seems to help. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JayDee

:hugs: all round I think.
Hormones are great aren't they?

I think it's perfectly normal to worry about things that you wouldn't normally worry about and, dare I say it, if we weren't pregnant might think were slightly irrational.
I had a bit of a thing the other day where I convinced myself that DH didn't really care I was pregnant, and just saw it as a pain. Think it's mainly because it's our second baby and he's not as excited as he was first time. Luckily I realised that I was being ridiculous and snapped myself out of it before he realised.

MrsB - I'm not completely sure which way around she is but from my weekend reading the little madam is footling breech (using my cervix as a footrest lol) so not the worst position it terms of turning, but the only one that means there is no way, even if I went into labour naturally, they would be allowed to attempt a natural birth. She's got a week before I start watching tv on my hands and knees with my bum in the air and other funny things like that!


----------



## Jocr

:hugs: to Dawn
Don't fret Hun, it will all be ok. I think a lot of us are feeling the same. It is overwhelming especially for us first time mums as we just don't know how we are going to cope with it all and we want to be good mums. 
I for one am concerned about the lack of sleep and how others may perceive your abilities (read that as SIL & MIL). 
DH doesn't seem to pay as much attention to bump as I thought he would at all and that is upsetting. 
But in the long run we are going to be fine Dawn and we can do it and do it well :hugs: x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: :flower: thank you everyone for your kind words and support. I feel a bit better today (slept well last night for a change) and baby is kicking away right now (amazing feeling, which i will miss when not pregnant). 

Hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## Mrs Mc

First day of maternity leave today :happydance:
Cant believe Ive made it!! If my twinnies havent made an appearance by middle of next week then consultant will set an induction date. So we're looking at about 2 weeks maximum. Its getting soooo close now. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay Mrs mc!! How exciting!! 

Today is my first day of 3 weeks holiday before my maternity leave starts. By the end of this week I will have a new tv unit, the cot will be delivered and assembled, all washing will be done (mine and baby) (glad to see the sun shining) there will be nothing random lying around my house and everywhere will be clean :) then I can relax for 4 ish weeks whilst trying to turn madam around lol xx

Over the weekend hubby came up and gave me a cuddle and whispered thank you. My response was what for , and he just placed his hand on my bump. Aww so sweet it made me well up :cloud9:


----------



## maisie78

Aww Mrs.B that's so sweet :) My OH is rubbish at the emotional stuff, he shows he cares by making sure housework is done and I can rest but some sweet stuff would be nice too sometimes.

Spoke to my mw this morning and she is perfectly happy to arrange a home birth for me. She is coming to the house on Thursday to go through the details and get it booked. I'm so excited now and already feeling less anxious about the birth now I hopefully wont have to go to hospital. They are so easy going though and have said that if when the time comes I change my mind and want to go to hospital afterall this is not a problem either. I just love that it makes the whole process more relaxed and flexible :thumbup:


----------



## PG5K

Hmm, raspberry leaf tea tastes how I expected...horrid :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I thought that you could buy rasberry leaf tea capsules.... or maybe i dreamt that?




PG5K said:


> Hmm, raspberry leaf tea tastes how I expected...horrid :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I thought that you could buy rasberry leaf tea capsules.... or maybe i dreamt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, raspberry leaf tea tastes how I expected...horrid :haha:Click to expand...

You can, I have them x

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191&prodid=323


----------



## princess_1991

I always heard that RLT was suppose to taste nice :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am having mega stabbing/gripping pains along my lower bump/pelvis tonight. Owwies!


----------



## princess_1991

I'm having really bad pains tonight too mrs.b 
Problem is mine are coming everytime I'm having BH and it's making me feel really short of breath, definately going to be keeping an eye on them!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My sister thinks mine sound like contractions but just to keep an eye as they're not regular it anything. So not worried yet, just hurts


----------



## Alandsa

maisie78 said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> We went for my 34 week mw appointment yesterday. Everything is going well and baby is still head down so she's behaving herself :haha: My OH has decided that he is really keen on us having a home birth now. It's not really something I had considered because this is our first but I must admit the thought does appeal. I'm not keen on having an epidural anyway and the thought of staying in hospital makes me really anxious so being able to stay at home would take care of that. On the other hand I've bought a hospital bag now and everything for in it and it would be such a waste. I know this is a daft reason not to do it but....... Also I am a bit concerned about the mess, I mean who cleans all that up? And then of course I'm just wondering if I've left it too late to request one. I'm a bit confused now :wacko: I'm 70% sure I will still go to hospital but there is the 30% of me that thinks I would just like to stay at home and have her. What do you ladies think?
> 
> The hospital bag isn't wasted, as you're supposed to have one even if you're having a home birth in case of an emergency transfer. Having the bag packed and ready is always a good thing. Most items in the hospital bag can and will still be used at home as well (think maternity pads, breast pads, baby clothes etc).
> 
> As for the mess, home births aren't really as messy as you expect them to be. Waters going and causing a mess is likely to still happen at home even if you're planning a hospital birth. Easy to clean up with towels and a mop. As for the blood / placenta etc that's cleaned up by the midwives (there's 2 with you during a home birth) after you've given birth. They can tell when you're about to deliver, and will pop down a blanket type of thing to catch most of the mess which is easily disposed off after. It's also recommended to buy yourself a shower curtain and / or some old sheets that you can use to put over your bed or sofa so it can either be thrown or stuck in the wash.
> 
> If you're planning a water birth that's even less mess!
> 
> After a home birth the midwife will usually help you to your bed after delivery so you can have some skin time with the newborn. While you're there (or being helped into the shower) the midwives will clean up for you. What can be thrown away gets thrown, and things like towels etc get put in the washing machine ready for you or your DH to turn on. If you do use a birthing pool they'll usually get it draining but may leave it up to your husband to package it away.
> 
> As for it being too late, I don't think it is. Sent your midwife a text to ask about it, or bring it up during your next appointment. Tell her you'd like to keep your options open and would like to labour at home, but you don't want the option of hospital taken away from you. I've always been told 'see how far you get, you can ALWAYS go to hospital if you want to'. Had it been up to me, I would have stayed home during my first birth but I needed to be transferred for 'lack of progress'. This time my midwife has been fully supportive and encouraging of a home birth, so I'm quite sure I'll get it this time!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for such a detailed reply. That actually makes me feel like maybe I could do it. I'm going to have a real think about it over the weekend and discuss it further with OH and then maybe call the mw on Monday. Thanks again.Click to expand...

I'm also going for a home birth and it's my first too. I am nervous about it but would be glad if I could do it. I'm practising natal hypnotherapy in preparation. My MW said I could transfer if I needed to at the last minute and it will be nice to be at home. I'm going for a water birth. I'm looking forward to hearing what you decide to do :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ouch!, can the rasberry leaf tea cause this?, or could it indeed be early contractions?





Mrs.B. said:


> I am having mega stabbing/gripping pains along my lower bump/pelvis tonight. Owwies!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks, How many a day do you need to take?. also any ideas re evening primrose oil?, how many of those do you take and from when and also what are they meant to do?






Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I thought that you could buy rasberry leaf tea capsules.... or maybe i dreamt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, raspberry leaf tea tastes how I expected...horrid :haha:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can, I have them x
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191&prodid=323Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> ouch!, can the rasberry leaf tea cause this?, or could it indeed be early contractions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I am having mega stabbing/gripping pains along my lower bump/pelvis tonight. Owwies!Click to expand...

Not sure, but I've said to hubby I wont be taking tonights dose. I expect its BHs but I read they'r enot supposed to be painful and they stop if you change activities? These didn't but have died down now, so see how it goes :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Thanks, How many a day do you need to take?. also any ideas re evening primrose oil?, how many of those do you take and from when and also what are they meant to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I thought that you could buy rasberry leaf tea capsules.... or maybe i dreamt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, raspberry leaf tea tastes how I expected...horrid :haha:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can, I have them x
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191&prodid=323Click to expand...Click to expand...

I'm currently taking 3x400mg RLT a day, build it up to 6x by due date.
EPO I'm taking 2*500mg a day, I'm taking orally.


----------



## JayDee

RLT can cause more painful contractions pre labour - it's not recommended if you have certain conditions or on your second baby and had certain things first time like pre term labour.
Sorry, I can't remember exactly what it was for first timers, but do remember reading it somewhere - maybe wikipedia randomly???

I'm on 3x400mg RLT tablets a day, which I'm going to increase to 6 over the next few weeks.

Mrs Mc - how exciting, you get to meet your babies soon :happydance:


----------



## Indi84

These are the reason NOT to take it (found here) https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/ 

You've already had a baby and your labour was very short, three or fewer hours from start to finish.

You're scheduled to have a planned caesarean for a medical reason.

You've had a caesarean before.

You've had a premature labour before.

You've had vaginal bleeding in the second half of pregnancy.

It would also be wise not to drink raspberry leaf if you:

Have a family or personal history of breast or ovarian cancer, endometriosis or fibroids.

Have any complications or health problems in your pregnancy.

Have high blood pressure.

Are expecting twins.


----------



## Jaymes

Good to know about the c sections! Thanks for the info!


----------



## lucysmummy

Mrs B - I have just realised I arent on the front, my due date is 8th Oct and a Little girl.
Have no idea why I havent noticed this till now but ow well.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lucysmummy said:


> Mrs B - I have just realised I arent on the front, my due date is 8th Oct and a Little girl.
> Have no idea why I havent noticed this till now but ow well.

I've added you on :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

My cot arrived today! 2 days early! Yay


----------



## princess_1991

Midwife appointment went well, baby was active and kicking her while she was trying to measure her :haha:
Finally catching up with being normal size - was measuring 32 weeks at 28 weeks, 35 weeks at 32 weeks and today were measuring just over 36 weeks at 35 weeks :thumbup:

Baby has a good strong heartbeat, bump has dropped and she's now 3/5ths engaged :happydance:

Midwife was greatly amused by my 3 paged super detailed birth plan :blush:
She said she loves women like me - we make her job that little bit easier :haha:

Also my blood pressure etc was fine, booked in again for 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## PG5K

Yay for your cot Mrs B :happydance:

I have to still make a few notes about my birth plan but I have some pretty good ideas for when she comes over Friday. The Mw is doing a home visit and Dh is ever so worried. Lol. We have a beer fridge in our lounge (one of his bachelor day items) and today he was worried we should cover it up! :haha: 
I don't think she'll mind the odd beer in the house and its usually stocked for visitors as Dh doesn't drink much anymore. 

Only 2 days left at work. Im on a real countdown now :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Don't worry! I'm sure she wont give it a second thought. People with kids are allowed to have a beer! I know I am looking forward to having one again after baby.


----------



## Lucky7s

Had my 35 week appointment. Baby Leo is head down, posterior, great position! I also got the group B strep check but don't know the results yet. Everything's looking good...had horrible sleep last night and I'm really tired and not feeling too hot.


----------



## Lisa92881

Anyone else having serious insomnia?! Just started this past week. Not even because I'm uncomfortable (I'm actually still quite comfortable!)....I just cannot sleep for the life of me! So frustrating.


----------



## gamblesrh

Lisa92881 said:


> Anyone else having serious insomnia?! Just started this past week. Not even because I'm uncomfortable (I'm actually still quite comfortable!)....I just cannot sleep for the life of me! So frustrating.

I'm 36 weeks and still waiting for mine to kick in, but I also have 3 other kids in my house to get me busy.


----------



## princess_1991

Yes but mine is because I'm uncomfortable :haha:
I'm that big that when I attempt to turn over I end up waking dh up too :blush:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am the same! , i can no longer roll over spontaneously without waking myself and often DH too. Then when i do roll over and finally get comfy i will need a wee, and so begins the epic effort to climb out of bed and waddle to the bathroom before returning and trying to get comfy again...... Not fun. 




princess_1991 said:


> Yes but mine is because I'm uncomfortable :haha:
> I'm that big that when I attempt to turn over I end up waking dh up too :blush:


----------



## JayDee

Thanks Indi - I think that was the list I'd seen, just wasn't sure where.

Yey for all the babies getting into position ready to come - can you tell them to have a word with mine please? Wriggling about a lot but have a feeling she is transverse at best.

I can sleep but keep waking up at 5am - think that means that's what time my labour will start, or what time baby will decide to get up for the day when she arrives!


----------



## lillichloe

I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.


----------



## TFSGirl

lillichloe said:


> I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.

It must be the due date. I have the EXACT same problem. It drives me absolutely mad to look at the clock at that time EVERY day. :coffee:


----------



## Feb4th2011

lillichloe said:


> I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.

O my gosh... 5am seems utterly impossible Lillichloe! When will you be off work?? Hats off to you for being able to do that hun:flower:


----------



## TFSGirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.
> 
> O my gosh... 5am seems utterly impossible Lillichloe! When will you be off work?? Hats off to you for being able to do that hun:flower:Click to expand...

I am the same, up at 5 at the latest to get to work for 6:30 only to stay until 5:30 at night and 1.5 hour drive home.....


----------



## lilosmom

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I am the same! , i can no longer roll over spontaneously without waking myself and often DH too. Then when i do roll over and finally get comfy i will need a wee, and so begins the epic effort to climb out of bed and waddle to the bathroom before returning and trying to get comfy again...... Not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Yes but mine is because I'm uncomfortable :haha:
> I'm that big that when I attempt to turn over I end up waking dh up too :blush:Click to expand...

That's so me! Although I'm getting up to go to the washroom 3 to 4 times per night now so it seems if this is training for baby he or she will not be that great of a sleeper. :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

lilosmom said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I am the same! , i can no longer roll over spontaneously without waking myself and often DH too. Then when i do roll over and finally get comfy i will need a wee, and so begins the epic effort to climb out of bed and waddle to the bathroom before returning and trying to get comfy again...... Not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Yes but mine is because I'm uncomfortable :haha:
> I'm that big that when I attempt to turn over I end up waking dh up too :blush:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's so me! Although I'm getting up to go to the washroom 3 to 4 times per night now so it seems if this is training for baby he or she will not be that great of a sleeper. :cry:Click to expand...

Me too! It's not so much the weeing, I don't hardly get up to wee, its the having to mission a controlled roll over every couple of hours due to the hip pain!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> Had my 35 week appointment. Baby Leo is head down, posterior, great position! I also got the group B strep check but don't know the results yet. Everything's looking good...had horrible sleep last night and I'm really tired and not feeling too hot.

Have you been told to do things to turn baby away from posterior?


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Lucky7s

Mrs.B. said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Had my 35 week appointment. Baby Leo is head down, posterior, great position! I also got the group B strep check but don't know the results yet. Everything's looking good...had horrible sleep last night and I'm really tired and not feeling too hot.
> 
> Have you been told to do things to turn baby away from posterior?Click to expand...

Sorry Anterior... not posterior.. he's in the best position. phew


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lucky7s said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Had my 35 week appointment. Baby Leo is head down, posterior, great position! I also got the group B strep check but don't know the results yet. Everything's looking good...had horrible sleep last night and I'm really tired and not feeling too hot.
> 
> Have you been told to do things to turn baby away from posterior?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Anterior... not posterior.. he's in the best position. phewClick to expand...

Oh thats good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

Well I've just had quite a scare, was cooking dinner, turned around, tripped over the cat tried to stop myself falling by grabbing the pan stand & ended up on the floor instead covered in pans.

Didn't think I landed on my bump, twisted an ankle and wrist, cut my hand and knee, but I think the shock caused some cramps in my tummy.

Then she didn't move for about an hour, I tried ice lollys, lying on my side, music... Finally she started kicking up a storm again, thankfully, was almost out of the door to the l&d ward!!

Have a midwife appt in the morning so will let her know.

Hope everyone else is doing well 

xx


----------



## lillichloe

Feb4th2011 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.
> 
> O my gosh... 5am seems utterly impossible Lillichloe! When will you be off work?? Hats off to you for being able to do that hun:flower:Click to expand...

I'm self employed and in the US so I have no maternity leave I will work till she comes and unless there are complications will be back at two weeks after she's born. I do in home daycare so it really isn't bad. I'm at home. I just have half a dozen extra kiddos.


----------



## lillichloe

Lisa40 said:


> Well I've just had quite a scare, was cooking dinner, turned around, tripped over the cat tried to stop myself falling by grabbing the pan stand & ended up on the floor instead covered in pans.
> 
> Didn't think I landed on my bump, twisted an ankle and wrist, cut my hand and knee, but I think the shock caused some cramps in my tummy.
> 
> Then she didn't move for about an hour, I tried ice lollys, lying on my side, music... Finally she started kicking up a storm again, thankfully, was almost out of the door to the l&d ward!!
> 
> Have a midwife appt in the morning so will let her know.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> xx

Oh my! I hope all is well. glad baby is moving around again so scary!!


----------



## lillichloe

TFSGirl said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.
> 
> O my gosh... 5am seems utterly impossible Lillichloe! When will you be off work?? Hats off to you for being able to do that hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am the same, up at 5 at the latest to get to work for 6:30 only to stay until 5:30 at night and 1.5 hour drive home.....Click to expand...

That is a huge drive! I'd probably pass out and crash! You rock lady I couldn't do it.


----------



## Lucky7s

Scary Lisa! I'm glad she's moving around.. I know there's a ton of Amniotic fluid to absorb any accidents but it's still scary.

AFM - I have total Insomnia lately.. I go to bed at like 12:30- 1am.. and wake up every 2 - 3 hours to go pee. It's frustrating but I'm sure it's just getting me ready for what's to come!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lisa- I know how you feel.
I had that scare on Saturday (when I moved).
Someone helping out cleaning used furniture polish to clean my wall of pantrys, and sprayed directly at them instead of on a tissue first. Well if you ladies are not aware, that stuff makes floors like ice rinks. Well I was the first one walking by, and my foot slid right out, I tried to catch myself with the other one but no go as balance was already gone. I fell into too boxes, but nothing hit my belly, my arm tool the brunt of it and I more or less sat roughly on my butt. My arm has a huge black bruise on it, and my forearm was cut, but all in all I'm fine. Then later on putting my son down for nap I went to reach around his crib for something and caught the side of my bump. This one did leave a bruise on my belly, but baby has been fine and moving well.
I look like I've been abused though :)

Hope you too are just fine Lisa, aside from battle scars :)


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks girls, that sounds painful Hopeful!!

Yeah I'm feeling ok now, OH was so concerned bless him, he was having a shower when he heard me fall & came running downstairs butt naked, curtains were open & the light was on, so all the neighbours could clearly see in :haha:
lots of movement still though so I feel fine, just a bit shaken.

Off to bed now so hopefully you insomniacs will get some sleep tonight :thumbup:
xx


----------



## gamblesrh

Last night was the first time I have slept completely through the night since I got pregnant, but I know tonight I'm not going to sleep well.

Have any of you lady tried to take a bath at night to sleep better, that's what I did last night before I went to bed.

I get a little bit of pampering today, I got someone to watch my other children so I can go get my hair cut, colored, highlighted, and get my eyebrows and upper lip waxed, if only I had the money for a pedicure and manicure.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

painted the baby's room today, can't wait to have it dry and then hang the canvas prints and set the cot up. hopefully by the end of the weekend the room shall be done.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay Dawn :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

lillichloe said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I keep waking up at 4 and and have to get up at 5. I'm hating it. That last hour of sleep is a precious one.
> 
> O my gosh... 5am seems utterly impossible Lillichloe! When will you be off work?? Hats off to you for being able to do that hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm self employed and in the US so I have no maternity leave I will work till she comes and unless there are complications will be back at two weeks after she's born. I do in home daycare so it really isn't bad. I'm at home. I just have half a dozen extra kiddos.Click to expand...

I applaud you! You are a super mummy!:flower:


----------



## maisie78

Lisa, I'm glad everything with bump is well, sounds like quite a scare.

Hopeful that just sounds so painful, bless you I hope you are felling ok now x

Yay Dawn! I so want the nursery done now. Baby's wardrobe and chest of drawers are arriving next Thursday so I can then get all of her washing done and clothes put away tidily. I can't wait!

AFM: Midwife came this morning to discuss my having a home birth and she is quite happy for me to go ahead :happydance: I have told her I am flexible still and wont argue if told I have to go to hospital but am just feeling so relieved at the thought of being at home. I have ordered a birthing pool online and this will be coming next week. The plan will be to have it in the baby's room as it is just across the landing from the bathroom making filling it up a lot easier. 
So now I just have to make sure I do what I (safely) can to get her to come out in time, as if she is 12 days late I'll have to go to hospital to be induced.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I still haven't bought a crib & dresser w/change table yet. We are moved in so we can do it soon. I have the bassinet for now. But I really want to nest and get her room set :( I got a comfortor, bumper, sheet, bedskirt, mobile, etc set from a family member. It's pretty cute it's purple with butterflies, really cute set.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

It all sounds exciting with peoples baby's rooms coming together and home birth plans underway for some....... Not long now ladies  
Once the nursery is done i plan to contemplate packing my hospital bag....... The problem is i literally still wear most my stuff (pjamas, underwear etc) so may just pack baby's stuff, materny pads, shower stuff and then have a list of things that need throwing in on the day.


----------



## lillichloe

I'm having the same problem with packing my hospital bag. My wardrobe is so limited I wear everything still. I really want to get it packed though. Maybe I'll just have to make due without soon. My goal is to have it packed at 37 wks. Do y'all think thats too late?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm supposed to be spending time on all fours, or leant over my ball to get this baby turned, but I cannot get comfy :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I can only imagine mrs b. sounds awkward.


----------



## Indi84

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm supposed to be spending time on all fours, or leant over my ball to get this baby turned, but I cannot get comfy :(

Me too, I love sitting on the ball but can't get comfy on all fours. :wacko: My boobs get in the way or my knees hurt even on a cushion!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I would pack the essentials that you won't miss, ie maternity pads, breast pads, some shower stuff (i brought small bottles to decante stuff into so i can pack these now), slippers (i never wear mine at home anyway so no harm in packing them) and then have a list of whatever else needs going in..... that said i am going to do a wardrobe audit this weekend and try and pack some clothes..... not sure how many sets of pjamas to take (only have two sets with dark bottoms), but think i may pack these soon and just wear a long t.shirt in bed between now and D-day......i am not good at packing at the best of times but when i have limited clothes and don't really know what to take its so much harder.
I would say being packed by 37 weeks would be fine, especially if you know where everything is in the house should you need it beforehand. 





lillichloe said:


> I'm having the same problem with packing my hospital bag. My wardrobe is so limited I wear everything still. I really want to get it packed though. Maybe I'll just have to make due without soon. My goal is to have it packed at 37 wks. Do y'all think thats too late?


----------



## Miss Broody

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I would pack the essentials that you won't miss, ie maternity pads, breast pads, some shower stuff (i brought small bottles to decante stuff into so i can pack these now), slippers (i never wear mine at home anyway so no harm in packing them) and then have a list of whatever else needs going in..... that said i am going to do a wardrobe audit this weekend and try and pack some clothes..... not sure how many sets of pjamas to take (only have two sets with dark bottoms), but think i may pack these soon and just wear a long t.shirt in bed between now and D-day......i am not good at packing at the best of times but when i have limited clothes and don't really know what to take its so much harder.
> I would say being packed by 37 weeks would be fine, especially if you know where everything is in the house should you need it beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem with packing my hospital bag. My wardrobe is so limited I wear everything still. I really want to get it packed though. Maybe I'll just have to make due without soon. My goal is to have it packed at 37 wks. Do y'all think thats too late?Click to expand...

I would say it depends how your pregnancy is progressing. I started packing mine with bits that i didnt need at 33 weeks as had some concerns, at 34.2 i went into hospital and was admitted for 2 days for an early labour scare and i didnt have a bag really packed and it was such a pain directing people to my house to go get stuff!! 

Esp baby stuff as i hadnt packed that and when the consultant said right we need to transfer you to labour this baby is coming i was v freaked!!

I have been at home resting for 3 days to try to keep her in, and i have now packed the bag entirely apart from the spare clothes for me due to the limited clothes!! 

honestly i'd recommend packing sooner than later what you can, just in case!! 

xx


----------



## JayDee

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm supposed to be spending time on all fours, or leant over my ball to get this baby turned, but I cannot get comfy :(

I tried to do this last night too, could not get comfy at all :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

On my ball my boobs and chest bone hurts, even with cushions. I dunno maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would say packing late isn't an issue. Last time kept wearing items from it and washing then putting them back. So long as you sit down a make a list you can crash pack or have dh do it if necessary. You really have more time than they let on before you have to go rushing in. I packed quite a few things last minute, finished my laundry etc.
I think I've made the decision I want my son at home when I'm in hospital, not at someone elses place. It's familiar for him and just easier as all his stuff is here. It's one less bag I'd have to pack :) and I'd be less worried about baby proofing as both grandma's houses are not child suitable.


----------



## gamblesrh

What is everyone doing today to prepare for baby's arrival?

I'm cleaning as much as my body will let me and I'm hoping since I'm already 2 cm(can be stretched to 3) that this will put me even closer to having my little prince with in the next 2 weeks. 

Between cleaning, asking for a sweep at my next appointment, having sex twice a day, using the breast pump to stimulate, and just doing my everyday errands and things I'm hoping to meet him soon.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm off up the day assessment unit :dohh:
Had a 2 day headache and today have flashy lights and lines in my vision, although I had a midwife appt Tuesday and bp etc was fine, just don't feel myself today
Had really bad pain in my bump last night and today baby girl isn't very active, I've felt her move maybe 5 times today and they just aren't her usual movements, usually she's a bit of a brute and I feel kicks and punches but today it's almost like drowsy movements, ever so slight :shrug:

Just gunna go get checked anyway, put my mind at rest :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah hope all goes well and they can put your mind at ease :flower:




princess_1991 said:


> I'm off up the day assessment unit :dohh:
> Had a 2 day headache and today have flashy lights and lines in my vision, although I had a midwife appt Tuesday and bp etc was fine, just don't feel myself today
> Had really bad pain in my bump last night and today baby girl isn't very active, I've felt her move maybe 5 times today and they just aren't her usual movements, usually she's a bit of a brute and I feel kicks and punches but today it's almost like drowsy movements, ever so slight :shrug:
> 
> Just gunna go get checked anyway, put my mind at rest :thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

My sis is about to have her second girl (due two weeks before me!) and since her first daughter two years ago she has been given tons of clothes, girls and boys. So she sorted them all out and has just handed me a bin bags size worth of boys clothes! 
This little baby has clothes out his ears now, I'm going through them and going to put half aside for my other sister (who is due 5 weeks after me and is team yellow) has a boy. Haha, going to put them in the wash now, I'm overwhelmed, they are all lovely condition, he has more clothes them me and hubby put together :haha: I've got a baby shower tomoz as well, though I didn't ask for gifts I reckon people will bring some. I love the generosity with babies, my sis could have sold these at a car boot or nct sale. :flower:]

Hope everything is ok princess 1991 :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> I'm off up the day assessment unit :dohh:
> Had a 2 day headache and today have flashy lights and lines in my vision, although I had a midwife appt Tuesday and bp etc was fine, just don't feel myself today
> Had really bad pain in my bump last night and today baby girl isn't very active, I've felt her move maybe 5 times today and they just aren't her usual movements, usually she's a bit of a brute and I feel kicks and punches but today it's almost like drowsy movements, ever so slight :shrug:
> 
> Just gunna go get checked anyway, put my mind at rest :thumbup:

Keep us updated Princess, thinking of you today:flow:


----------



## 3outnumbered

I am feeling really hot and heavily pregnant!!!!!!!!!!

My bathroom very nearly has a toilet, sink, shower and bath. tiling and grouting being finished as i type!!!

thank goodness!!!

:happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

3outnumbered it will be so nice for you to have that finished! And just in time too!!


----------



## princess_1991

Got there and they monitored me for half hour, had high bp which came down eventually, was contracting every 5 minutes so they sent me up to triage, 

Midwife checked and I'm not dilated tho :thumbup:

However I am still contracting and midwife says baby could come this weekend or could hold on a few more weeks, but she's said between us she's expecting me back before the weeks out :shrug:


----------



## 3outnumbered

princess_1991 said:


> Got there and they monitored me for half hour, had high bp which came down eventually, was contracting every 5 minutes so they sent me up to triage,
> 
> Midwife checked and I'm not dilated tho :thumbup:
> 
> However I am still contracting and midwife says baby could come this weekend or could hold on a few more weeks, but she's said between us she's expecting me back before the weeks out :shrug:

wow exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my mum has gone away for the weekend and has made the bump promise not to come till after tuesday!!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

princess_1991 said:


> Got there and they monitored me for half hour, had high bp which came down eventually, was contracting every 5 minutes so they sent me up to triage,
> 
> Midwife checked and I'm not dilated tho :thumbup:
> 
> However I am still contracting and midwife says baby could come this weekend or could hold on a few more weeks, but she's said between us she's expecting me back before the weeks out :shrug:

Yay Princess, I hope everything runs smoothly!! :hugs:


----------



## gamblesrh

Well I got a lot done today, still have my older boys room, hall bathroom, my bath tub, laundry room, and getting things put in the attic, also need to move all the appliances to clean out from under them. Hopefully over the next two weeks we are all getting ready to or meeting our LO's.


----------



## Jocr

Lisa40 said:


> Well I've just had quite a scare, was cooking dinner, turned around, tripped over the cat tried to stop myself falling by grabbing the pan stand & ended up on the floor instead covered in pans.
> 
> Didn't think I landed on my bump, twisted an ankle and wrist, cut my hand and knee, but I think the shock caused some cramps in my tummy.
> 
> Then she didn't move for about an hour, I tried ice lollys, lying on my side, music... Finally she started kicking up a storm again, thankfully, was almost out of the door to the l&d ward!!
> 
> Have a midwife appt in the morning so will let her know.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> xx

Blimey, glad your ok. I was told that sort of thing and in my case hysterical laughing the other day can bring on cramps. 
My cats like to get under my feet too, u gotta have eyes in the back of your head haven't you. 



gamblesrh said:


> What is everyone doing today to prepare for baby's arrival?
> 
> I'm cleaning as much as my body will let me and I'm hoping since I'm already 2 cm(can be stretched to 3) that this will put me even closer to having my little prince with in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Between cleaning, asking for a sweep at my next appointment, having sex twice a day, using the breast pump to stimulate, and just doing my everyday errands and things I'm hoping to meet him soon.

What's your EDD? How do u know your 2cm already, did a midwife check you? Mine hasn't done any internals at all. :shrug:




princess_1991 said:


> Got there and they monitored me for half hour, had high bp which came down eventually, was contracting every 5 minutes so they sent me up to triage,
> 
> Midwife checked and I'm not dilated tho :thumbup:
> 
> However I am still contracting and midwife says baby could come this weekend or could hold on a few more weeks, but she's said between us she's expecting me back before the weeks out :shrug:

Scary stuff :hugs:
So are you having BH or proper contractions ? Are they going to keep an eye on your blood pressure? 

AFM - had midwife appointment today and as per not much interest or info. I handed in a wee sample on tues and the midwife gave me a prescription for antibiotics from the dr for a UTI. I really don't want to take them but I have and I know that sometimes UTI's can cause their own problems if not dealt with. I just hate the thought of taking drugs with my baby in my belly I'm super paranoid about any possible effects they can have on the baby. I know I'm sure they wouldn't give tablets out willy nilly but it doesn't stop me worrying. 

We are having a housewarming BBQ tomorrow from 1 pm and so have loads to do. 
As for sleep, I seem to sleep ok except for the desperate need to wee a couple of times a night and when I turn over, crack creek oww:wacko::sleep:

Hope you all have a fab weekend 
:hugs: Jo


----------



## gamblesrh

Jocr said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just had quite a scare, was cooking dinner, turned around, tripped over the cat tried to stop myself falling by grabbing the pan stand & ended up on the floor instead covered in pans.
> 
> Didn't think I landed on my bump, twisted an ankle and wrist, cut my hand and knee, but I think the shock caused some cramps in my tummy.
> 
> Then she didn't move for about an hour, I tried ice lollys, lying on my side, music... Finally she started kicking up a storm again, thankfully, was almost out of the door to the l&d ward!!
> 
> Have a midwife appt in the morning so will let her know.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> xx
> 
> Blimey, glad your ok. I was told that sort of thing and in my case hysterical laughing the other day can bring on cramps.
> My cats like to get under my feet too, u gotta have eyes in the back of your head haven't you.
> 
> 
> 
> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing today to prepare for baby's arrival?
> 
> I'm cleaning as much as my body will let me and I'm hoping since I'm already 2 cm(can be stretched to 3) that this will put me even closer to having my little prince with in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Between cleaning, asking for a sweep at my next appointment, having sex twice a day, using the breast pump to stimulate, and just doing my everyday errands and things I'm hoping to meet him soon.Click to expand...
> 
> What's your EDD? How do u know your 2cm already, did a midwife check you? Mine hasn't done any internals at all. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Got there and they monitored me for half hour, had high bp which came down eventually, was contracting every 5 minutes so they sent me up to triage,
> 
> Midwife checked and I'm not dilated tho :thumbup:
> 
> However I am still contracting and midwife says baby could come this weekend or could hold on a few more weeks, but she's said between us she's expecting me back before the weeks out :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Scary stuff :hugs:
> So are you having BH or proper contractions ? Are they going to keep an eye on your blood pressure?
> 
> AFM - had midwife appointment today and as per not much interest or info. I handed in a wee sample on tues and the midwife gave me a prescription for antibiotics from the dr for a UTI. I really don't want to take them but I have and I know that sometimes UTI's can cause their own problems if not dealt with. I just hate the thought of taking drugs with my baby in my belly I'm super paranoid about any possible effects they can have on the baby. I know I'm sure they wouldn't give tablets out willy nilly but it doesn't stop me worrying.
> 
> We are having a housewarming BBQ tomorrow from 1 pm and so have loads to do.
> As for sleep, I seem to sleep ok except for the desperate need to wee a couple of times a night and when I turn over, crack creek oww:wacko::sleep:
> 
> Hope you all have a fab weekend
> :hugs: JoClick to expand...


My doctor checked me when I went in at my last appointment and I'm almost 37 weeks, my edd is Oct.1 and it's in my charts to be checked every time I come in since this is my 5 baby.


----------



## lilosmom

Good luck princess - I hope your little one stays put for a while yet.


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## PG5K

Hope you have a nice bbq Jocr, the weather looks like its going to be good for it.

Glad to know you and your baby are ok Princess, it must have been scary. Let's hope she holds on till you're full term :)


----------



## mellllly

Jocr said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing today to prepare for baby's arrival?
> 
> I'm cleaning as much as my body will let me and I'm hoping since I'm already 2 cm(can be stretched to 3) that this will put me even closer to having my little prince with in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Between cleaning, asking for a sweep at my next appointment, having sex twice a day, using the breast pump to stimulate, and just doing my everyday errands and things I'm hoping to meet him soon.
> 
> *What's your EDD? How do u know your 2cm already, did a midwife check you? Mine hasn't done any internals at all. *Click to expand...

They don't do internals in the UK until you are in labour :flower:


----------



## gamblesrh

mellllly said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing today to prepare for baby's arrival?
> 
> I'm cleaning as much as my body will let me and I'm hoping since I'm already 2 cm(can be stretched to 3) that this will put me even closer to having my little prince with in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Between cleaning, asking for a sweep at my next appointment, having sex twice a day, using the breast pump to stimulate, and just doing my everyday errands and things I'm hoping to meet him soon.
> 
> *What's your EDD? How do u know your 2cm already, did a midwife check you? Mine hasn't done any internals at all. *Click to expand...
> 
> They don't do internals in the UK until you are in labour :flower:Click to expand...

I'm in the US


----------



## mellllly

gamblesrh said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing today to prepare for baby's arrival?
> 
> I'm cleaning as much as my body will let me and I'm hoping since I'm already 2 cm(can be stretched to 3) that this will put me even closer to having my little prince with in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Between cleaning, asking for a sweep at my next appointment, having sex twice a day, using the breast pump to stimulate, and just doing my everyday errands and things I'm hoping to meet him soon.
> 
> *What's your EDD? How do u know your 2cm already, did a midwife check you? Mine hasn't done any internals at all. *Click to expand...
> 
> They don't do internals in the UK until you are in labour :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the USClick to expand...

Yeah I know you are butJocr is from West Sussex UK :thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

Had my baby shower today, was fabulous, the cakes were made by a friend, and the baby vests all decorated by my guests. Was totally spoiled, played some chilled out games and it over ran by hours, because the weather was so nice, we all just relaxed in the garden. So many gifts they are coming out my ears!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0750.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0851.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0772.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lady-K

Love the cakes!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Very nice pics! Looks like good times :)


----------



## gamblesrh

Just had the worst contractions so far to date and I can't wait until Tuesday so I can be put on the monitor


----------



## Jocr

The cookie monster cakes are BRILLIANT:thumbup: love them. 

Off for a nose round a car boot as its nice. Want a nice lazy day withDH today. BBQ went well yesterday but I was knackered. 
Got this week off so am hoping to tidy house properly and I'm getting new cooker etc this week too so I can start baking again waaa hoo
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Went to do the last thing yesterday, put the cot up, and its broken! Now gotta wait to hear back about collection and replacement :(


----------



## PG5K

Fantastic pictures Indi! I love the cakes and think decorating baby grows is such a lovely idea. :flower:


----------



## PG5K

You should do a baking blog to Jocr :thumbup: 
I was very excited when I got my new cooker and even now about 3 months on I still am happy when I use it (very sad I know! :haha:) 
I bought lots of baking things the other day for being on maternity leave. 

I'm sorry to hear about the cot Mrs B :hugs: That must be really frustrating. Where did you get it from? We put ours up straight away as I was worried something might happen. I hope they get the new one out to you immediately.


----------



## PG5K

My friend has just txt me to say she's had her baby girl! She wasn't due to begining of November! 
She said the doctors are pleased with her progress so far but she is in the special care baby unit. 
It's so weird as she came to see me on Thursday with a pressie for my baby. I'll have to look at the really tiny clothes for little baby Jessica :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I ordered from tesco, so hopefully be sorted out soon.

This week at 36+2 (excuse the same outfit as last week -I live in this if I'm off on a night out) haha. Went out for a meal for my birthday tomorrow

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347203218290.jpg


----------



## gamblesrh

Mrs.B. said:


> I ordered from tesco, so hopefully be sorted out soon.
> 
> This week at 36+2 (excuse the same outfit as last week -I live in this if I'm off on a night out) haha. Went out for a meal for my birthday tomorrow
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347203218290.jpg

Your fine on the outfit, there's days that I have to wear the same thing since it's more comfy


----------



## Mrs.B.

gamblesrh said:


> Your fine on the outfit, there's days that I have to wear the same thing since it's more comfy

I refuse to by new outfits for going our at this size, this is a pre pregnancy tulip hem so does the job nicely :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely pics from the baby shower - the cakes looked amazing 

shame about the cot Mrs B i bet your gutted, hope they sort it soon for you. 

We have put our cot up today, DH is now doing a tip run to get rid of all boxes etc.... the baby's room is very nearly completed... yay!


----------



## mellllly

Those cakes look amazing, I bet you didnt want to eat them LOL!


----------



## gamblesrh

Mrs.B. said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Your fine on the outfit, there's days that I have to wear the same thing since it's more comfy
> 
> I refuse to by new outfits for going our at this size, this is a pre pregnancy tulip hem so does the job nicely :haha:Click to expand...

I'm at a point now to wear I can't even wear my maternity clothes without them hurting me


----------



## gamblesrh

We have been cleaning inside and outside all weekend and trying to finish things we didn't get done last weekend.


----------



## Indi84

mellllly said:


> Those cakes look amazing, I bet you didnt want to eat them LOL!

Haha, I've eaten about four of the extra ones since getting home yesterday, only one left now..could save it for the hubby, probably won't! ;-)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

we have finished his room today  will post pictures at some stage. 

quick question.... i have realised that i don't have a night light. the main light in his room will be too bright. we do have the angelcare monitor which has a light but i am not sure how bright it is, ie if i could see to latch him on for a feed (plan to breastfeed). 
I don't want a constant light in his room (if i can help it) but will need something to use when feeding him in his room and our room initially.... any suggestions on lights that aren't too bright and would do the job?

Dawn


----------



## gamblesrh

It's sad when I blame my husband for eating most of the chips and dip, and I'm the one who did it while he sat right next to me.


----------



## lillichloe

Dawnlouise30 said:


> we have finished his room today  will post pictures at some stage.
> 
> quick question.... i have realised that i don't have a night light. the main light in his room will be too bright. we do have the angelcare monitor which has a light but i am not sure how bright it is, ie if i could see to latch him on for a feed (plan to breastfeed).
> I don't want a constant light in his room (if i can help it) but will need something to use when feeding him in his room and our room initially.... any suggestions on lights that aren't too bright and would do the job?
> 
> Dawn

there are these things called "tap lights" that would probably be perfect I'd post a link if I knew how but you can google to see it if you wanna.


----------



## lillichloe

gamblesrh said:


> It's sad when I blame my husband for eating most of the chips and dip, and I'm the one who did it while he sat right next to me.

Chips and dip sound amazing. i spent all last weekend making and canning salsa and stewed tomatos. and keep forgetting to buy chips at the store :dohh:


----------



## JayDee

Dawnlouise30 said:


> we have finished his room today  will post pictures at some stage.
> 
> quick question.... i have realised that i don't have a night light. the main light in his room will be too bright. we do have the angelcare monitor which has a light but i am not sure how bright it is, ie if i could see to latch him on for a feed (plan to breastfeed).
> I don't want a constant light in his room (if i can help it) but will need something to use when feeding him in his room and our room initially.... any suggestions on lights that aren't too bright and would do the job?
> 
> Dawn

If you sit right next to it the angel care light will probably be ok. It doesn't throw light very far though.
We had a normal lamp with a really low power bulb in with something (can't remember what - a make shift screen of some sort) shading it so it wasn't too bright for our room when DS was in with us.

We've also done some baby prep this weekend - sorted all the clothes we'd put away from DS to see which are neutral enough for a girl. Answer: quite a few, esp the newborn size stuff. I do want to get some girlie stuff, but I won't need to get much (unless I find loads that I want of course!)

I now have 4 big carrier bags of newborn to 6 months boy clothes in my car boot to take to the charity shop.


----------



## JayDee

p.s. I want a cookie monster cake, they look fab :)


----------



## Jocr

Mrs B your looking great. :thumbup:

Dawn, thanks for bringing up a lamp I hadn't even thought of it :shrug:. I. Bidding on a 2nd hand monitor on eBay at the moment so will c how bright that is when I get it. 

I think my antibiotics ad making me feel a bit sick, not impressed but I suppose I should keep taking them as just 2 more days of tablets.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr- keep taking the pills, if you don't finish infection can take back over and then your back to square one.

Jocr and pgk5- I got all new appliances when moving in my new house last weekend. Lovin my oven! Baking is wonderful with convection :)

Mrs b- I get favorite outfits too. I try to remember what I wore last time I saw someone so I can change it up.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Dawnlouise30 said:


> we have finished his room today  will post pictures at some stage.
> 
> quick question.... i have realised that i don't have a night light. the main light in his room will be too bright. we do have the angelcare monitor which has a light but i am not sure how bright it is, ie if i could see to latch him on for a feed (plan to breastfeed).
> I don't want a constant light in his room (if i can help it) but will need something to use when feeding him in his room and our room initially.... any suggestions on lights that aren't too bright and would do the job?
> 
> Dawn

www.bloomingmarvelous.co.uk (i think) they have really good dimmer lights about £20. i have had them for years. really good. xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Bought a rug for the baby room! I love it! It's so soft on our feet and very cozy. Also finished putting down contact paper in the changer/dresser and fixing up some stuff... I want to post pictures for you all but I'm going to wait till it's more finished. THe wall decal I ordered is so adorable and the O in Leo looks like an A so i'm waiting for a replacement, then I'll send pics! 

I have touch lamp that dim in 3 different stages, they've lasted a long time for me.. I just need to figure where to place them. One by the Glider so when I'm breastfeeding i can see.. and one on the changer for when we're changing him!

https://www.lightingdirect.com/chec...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CLiIrvPRq7ICFWXhQgod3x8AJw


----------



## gamblesrh

Just got the OK from my doctor for them to do a sweep and monitor my contractions tomorrow at my appointment


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lucky7s said:


> Bought a rug for the baby room! I love it! It's so soft on our feet and very cozy. Also finished putting down contact paper in the changer/dresser and fixing up some stuff... I want to post pictures for you all but I'm going to wait till it's more finished. THe wall decal I ordered is so adorable and the O in Leo looks like an A so i'm waiting for a replacement, then I'll send pics!
> 
> I have touch lamp that dim in 3 different stages, they've lasted a long time for me.. I just need to figure where to place them. One by the Glider so when I'm breastfeeding i can see.. and one on the changer for when we're changing him!
> 
> https://www.lightingdirect.com/chec...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CLiIrvPRq7ICFWXhQgod3x8AJw

I too have a touch lamp tri-light. It's actually mine from when I was a child :) now that I'm having a girl it can actuallybe useful again.


----------



## sunshine1217

Lucky7s said:


> Bought a rug for the baby room! I love it! It's so soft on our feet and very cozy. Also finished putting down contact paper in the changer/dresser and fixing up some stuff... I want to post pictures for you all but I'm going to wait till it's more finished. THe wall decal I ordered is so adorable and the O in Leo looks like an A so i'm waiting for a replacement, then I'll send pics!
> 
> I have touch lamp that dim in 3 different stages, they've lasted a long time for me.. I just need to figure where to place them. One by the Glider so when I'm breastfeeding i can see.. and one on the changer for when we're changing him!
> 
> https://www.lightingdirect.com/chec...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CLiIrvPRq7ICFWXhQgod3x8AJw


Cute!

Lucky, I just noticed you're in LA. Where are you delivering?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Morning all, 

Have you packed your hospital bags yet? Thinking of doing the baby's stuff tody, but because we know he may be big im really not sure which baby gro's etc to put in... Newborn or 0-3. I guess i shall just have to pack mix of both..... No good when DH is rationing the size of my bag lol. 

Also planning to breastfeed so i assume that right now the only thing i need to sterilise pre-baby is breastpump (just to use to relive engorgment)? Would you tak breastpump to hospital? 

Dawn


----------



## AshleyLK

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Have you packed your hospital bags yet? Thinking of doing the baby's stuff tody, but because we know he may be big im really not sure which baby gro's etc to put in... Newborn or 0-3. I guess i shall just have to pack mix of both..... No good when DH is rationing the size of my bag lol.
> 
> Also planning to breastfeed so i assume that right now the only thing i need to sterilise pre-baby is breastpump (just to use to relive engorgment)? Would you tak breastpump to hospital?
> 
> Dawn

I am going to do the same- a few newborn & a few 0-3 outfits. Just washed them yesterday. I am not taking my breast pump, but I am certainly sterilizing everything before I go, maybe this weekend:thumbup: I think the hospital supplies us with one if necessary and the pump itself is a double and rather bulky and I just think it's too much to bring in!


----------



## mellllly

Dawnlouise30 said:


> we have finished his room today  will post pictures at some stage.
> 
> quick question.... i have realised that i don't have a night light. the main light in his room will be too bright. we do have the angelcare monitor which has a light but i am not sure how bright it is, ie if i could see to latch him on for a feed (plan to breastfeed).
> I don't want a constant light in his room (if i can help it) but will need something to use when feeding him in his room and our room initially.... any suggestions on lights that aren't too bright and would do the job?
> 
> Dawn

Get a dimmer switch, then you can adjust the light to whatever you need.
Also comes in handy when the kids are older and want a light on in their bedroom at night

Plus one will only cost you about £3 and you just change the main switch in the room https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-pl...al_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item3cca4914ed

You just need to use a standard bulb in your light fitting and not an energy saving one


----------



## Indi84

I'm not taking a breast pump, milk doesn't come in for around 3 days, I really hope to be home by then! 
Plus the hospital will lend theirs if needs be. I've put a mixture of clothes in, but more 0-3, I'd rather have them too big then small. Haven't packed my bag yet, but one of friends got me a hospital kit, full of mini shampoo, lip salve, maternity pads, breast pads etc type things! So everything bar clothes is done, yay.


----------



## mellllly

0-3 come up massive

Both my babies have been 8lbs 13.5ozs and 8lbs 2ozs and 0-3 completely swamped them until they were about 2/3 weeks old.


----------



## princess_1991

Lily Is still staying put for now, still contracting tho, also lost my plug last night and some more today, kinda hoping she's gunna make an appearance soon but hoping she'll hold on until Thursday when I'm term so I can go on the midwife led unit :thumbup:


----------



## lillichloe

good luck princess I hope she cooperates with you!! being considered full term would be a big plus


----------



## Dawnlouise30

what size bag for hospital bag? DH wanted me to just take largest rucksack so he could carry it on his back... well tried to pack into that today and i can't fit it all in. We are now considering a holdall that has wheels. Its not massive but is the sort of thing you would take on a weeks holiday for one. do you think this will be too big? (will try and link a picture)
the dimensions are
Size H36, W72, D33cm.
Weight 2.7kg.
72 litre capacity.

would this be okay do you think?, it will fit under the hospital bed so can be stored away when not needed. 

Dawn
 



Attached Files:







case.JPG
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck princess, so excited for you


----------



## Fizzoid

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Have you packed your hospital bags yet? Thinking of doing the baby's stuff tody, but because we know he may be big im really not sure which baby gro's etc to put in... Newborn or 0-3. I guess i shall just have to pack mix of both..... No good when DH is rationing the size of my bag lol.
> 
> Also planning to breastfeed so i assume that right now the only thing i need to sterilise pre-baby is breastpump (just to use to relive engorgment)? Would you tak breastpump to hospital?
> 
> Dawn

Not yet, but we need to as my OH is convinced our :pink: is going to come early


----------



## lazybum09

good luck princess x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anyone else going through nausea, vomiting and loose stools? I'm not sick nor have I been around anyone who has been. Thought it may have been fighting an illness but it's been mild, off and on, and for a week now :(
This is terrible for taking care is a toddler. I don't want to leave home (the bathroom, let alone bed in the mornings.


----------



## maisie78

Hopeful42nd said:


> Anyone else going through nausea, vomiting and loose stools? I'm not sick nor have I been around anyone who has been. Thought it may have been fighting an illness but it's been mild, off and on, and for a week now :(
> This is terrible for taking care is a toddler. I don't want to leave home (the bathroom, let alone bed in the mornings.

Yes! Not been sick but definite nausea and needing the loo double quick at times. I've been feeling like I'm fighting something off for about a week now but can't think where I would have picked it up as not been around anyone either. I wake up with a sore throat and OH says I have been snoring which isn't like me so I think my sinuses must be a bit blocked.

I've pretty much packed a bag for hospital, just need to put some clothes for me in it. Of course I'm really hoping not to need one as I want a home birth but better to be on the safe side in case I need to go in. 

Looks like I have been released from consultant care now. I had my 36 week appointment yesterday. It was pretty pointless as all they did were the same checks my mw does. Baby is head down and bp, weight and urine are all good so no need to go back now :thumbup: 

We went and collected the birthing pool we bought online today so all I need now is a TENS machine and we are good to go :D OH is decorating baby's room tomorrow and her wardrobe and chest of drawers are arriving on Thursday so I'll be able to finally put all her things away and organise the room. We wont be putting her cotbed up yet as this is the room I will be using for the birthing pool.


----------



## Jocr

Dawn the bag looks fine to me, I have two bags which would probably fill your one bag.

My BP has been super high the last two days so I called my midwife today and she said to come I to the day care unit, long story short I was monitored and blood tests for liver again to do with pre eclampsia and agent 4 hours I was allowed home :happydance:
I'm knackered now as I think the worry of the blood pressure and the palpitations has worn me out. :coffee:

Was naughty earlier and had a slightly runny fried egg on my dinner:blush:

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

feeling really blah!

back hurts and hips hurts!!

am losing loads of gunk!

but then started losing loads of gunk a few weeks before having all my others as well.

hoo hum!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Anyone watching One Born: Twins and Triplets? Aww so sad :(

Hope everyones doing well!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Jocr - hope you manage to relax and get some sleep after your stint in hospital today, get plenty of rest x 

3outnumbered- also hope you feel better soon, or that this is the start of something for you. 

Mrs B - i just watched one born every minute, sad, but also amazing at what they can do medically nowadays too. I have to say im glad im only having one baby at the moment, can't imagine coping with being pregnant with more than one...... Nor could i cope with the extra demands of more lack of sleep etc 

Hope everyone is well

Dawn


----------



## PG5K

Hopeful - I've been the same for a few days :( I was sick about a week ago but I havent been for a normal number 2 for a few days. I don't feel ill so I think it might be that everything is squashed in there.

Jocr - I'm glad to hear you're ok but I can imagine its making you feel stressed. Try and get some rest and hopefully you'll start to feel better soon :hugs:
And I wouldn't worry about the egg :) Eggs with a lion stamp have been vaccinated against salmonella. I am usually naughty and lick the spoon a little after I've finished making a cake :haha: I think I'm still a kid really. 

AFM - I've been struggling to breathe a little at night. It feels like someone is squashing my chest and I think I've started having BH. 
I did go out for the day with my Dh today so they might have been caused by me being a little extra tired and not drinking enough. 
I've got my bag packed though and its a small suitcase! Plus I have a carrier bag of food and drink for labour to. Lol.


----------



## JayDee

Good luck Princess - tell Lily to stay in there just a day or two more then you can go to the nice midwife unit.

I haven't packed a bag yet but will be using a small suitcase, one that just passes for hand luggage on a plane in terms of size. You should get a cupboard next to a hospital bed to put stuff in and I think mine would have fit in there (just) last time.

No sickness here, but I have been feeling dizzy - midwife says my blood pressure is low and that's the reason. Ah well, better than it being too high I guess....


----------



## lillichloe

I hope everyone is doing well today! I have my growth scan tomorrow. I hope to find an average size baby. has anyone had an ultra sound at 35wks? Do you think she will be too big to really see anything that will be discernible to me?


----------



## Indi84

lillichloe said:


> I hope everyone is doing well today! I have my growth scan tomorrow. I hope to find an average size baby. has anyone had an ultra sound at 35wks? Do you think she will be too big to really see anything that will be discernible to me?

I had a 34 week scan for growth, but I couldn't see much! The man did say, this is his belly etc, but the baby wasn't all on the screen at one time! Still lovely to see him though :flower:


----------



## Lucky7s

I've been feeling run down.. light under lying headache for 3 days, which I never have. Just feel blah.. kinda sucks since over the weekend everyone was saying how lucky I was that I felt so great. Maybe it's body preparing itself... :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I had one at 33 weeks but baby is big so was equivalent of 36 ish weeks. It was not brilliantly clear (but i struggle to see it properly from a laying down angle anyhow) we did get a really clear shot of the face though and saw him yawn and wave (was amazing). although like a previous poster has said they don't fit on the screen now all in one go as they are too big. 
Hope all goes well at the scan 

Dawn 





lillichloe said:


> I hope everyone is doing well today! I have my growth scan tomorrow. I hope to find an average size baby. has anyone had an ultra sound at 35wks? Do you think she will be too big to really see anything that will be discernible to me?


----------



## Miss Broody

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I had one at 33 weeks but baby is big so was equivalent of 36 ish weeks. It was not brilliantly clear (but i struggle to see it properly from a laying down angle anyhow) we did get a really clear shot of the face though and saw him yawn and wave (was amazing). although like a previous poster has said they don't fit on the screen now all in one go as they are too big.
> Hope all goes well at the scan
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today! I have my growth scan tomorrow. I hope to find an average size baby. has anyone had an ultra sound at 35wks? Do you think she will be too big to really see anything that will be discernible to me?Click to expand...

i had one at 33 weeks and one at 35.5 weeks, they are definately harder to see baby well in as she is big! 6.5 at the last one!! 

But you could clearly see where her head was, legs etc etc. just not as clear as ones we had in second tri. 

Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Jocr

PG5K said:


> Hopeful - I've been the same for a few days :( I was sick about a week ago but I havent been for a normal number 2 for a few days. I don't feel ill so I think it might be that everything is squashed in there.
> 
> Jocr - I'm glad to hear you're ok but I can imagine its making you feel stressed. Try and get some rest and hopefully you'll start to feel better soon :hugs:
> And I wouldn't worry about the egg :) Eggs with a lion stamp have been vaccinated against salmonella. I am usually naughty and lick the spoon a little after I've finished making a cake :haha: I think I'm still a kid really.
> 
> AFM - I've been struggling to breathe a little at night. It feels like someone is squashing my chest and I think I've started having BH.
> I did go out for the day with my Dh today so they might have been caused by me being a little extra tired and not drinking enough.
> I've got my bag packed though and its a small suitcase! Plus I have a carrier bag of food and drink for labour to. Lol.

I like your thinking. I have been wondering what to do about food and drink in labour as I want to take some but can't fit anything else in my bag and the bag loves in the car. Will get a bag together and leave it by the door ready with food and drinks. Hospitals don't seem to feed you that well and I really can't see them supplying snacks (which I need every hour it seems). 
Weighed myself Nd I've put on 2stone 6lb, not too bad but not great either ... It's all those double dockers and muffins:dohh:
Cooker still not in so still no baking which is a shame.

I'm booked in for a cheep facial this arvo after a visit from the outlaws. 
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woo hoo, term and a watermelon :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: yay MrsB :happydance:

I slept the whole night through :happydance: feel so proud of myself lol.... No toilet breaks in the night... Nothing, woke briefly once at 5:30 but was cold as kicked covers off. Really needed tht full nights sleep.... So thank you body :thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

I had a scan at 32 weeks and you could see her face and other bits, but you couldn't see the full baby at once like you could at 20 weeks. They must be able to see what they need to measure though I guess.

I'm still on operation spin baby round. Went swimming yesterday and spent at least half an hour last night and the night before on all fours watching tv. I must have looked a right idiot and it wasn't that comfy but if it helps avoid a section.....


----------



## princess_1991

:wohoo: yayyy we are term! She actually made it to term!! :happydance:

Congrats to you too mrs.B :hugs


----------



## Erised

Congrats to all the ladies that have hit term!! I can't believe it really, it still feels ages away to me! 

I had another growth scan on Tuesday, and the little lady is still measuring spot on for everything which is brilliant. She is however, no longer head down and is now breech. Less than excited about that, terrified I won't get my home birth. Next scan is at 36 weeks, for growth and to determine whether or not she's head down. 

Going to be peeved if my first was born with a compounded hand and the second breech! Just want a normal birth. I seem to carry awkward children. 

I'm still sleeping ok. It's hard to turn around, but once I'm out I tend to stay asleep for the night and not need more than 1 bathroom trip at most. I did unfortunately have my first (and hopefully last!) leg cramp of this pregnancy this morning.


----------



## lilosmom

Congratulations on the full term ladies! Can't believe we made it!

Dawn - so very jealous of your sleep :sleep:. 

I seem to wake at least 3 times per night now, twice for potty break and once for a snack :blush:. Doesn't seem to be much of a problem as I have not gained any weight over the past 5 weeks (topped out with a total of 26lb) but I sure would love to have a good sleep. I've also been feeling as though I might come down with a cold over the past few days now and the BH are pretty intense at night along with the occasional mild but real contraction. Hoping things are moving along as I'm starting to get anxious to meet this little one... :crib:


----------



## lazybum09

38 weeks tomorrow and having a sweep to help things along due to gd 
has anyone had one before , my daughter came on her own, going in a week tomorrow for induction, the seems to be going slowly now!


----------



## gamblesrh

lazybum09 said:


> 38 weeks tomorrow and having a sweep to help things along due to gd
> has anyone had one before , my daughter came on her own, going in a week tomorrow for induction, the seems to be going slowly now!

I had one with my last baby, it hurt only while they are doing it, and you may bleed a little after words but nothing to bad.


----------



## leia37

Hi ladies - my waters broke on sunday even and had a beautiful little boy at 3ish monday afternoon. Labour was as good as can be expected ad so much better than my last one. Unfortunately about 30 mins after birth, realised that baby wasnt beathing properly and since then have been on emotional rollercoaster. He is in neonatal unit, ii incubator. Has now come off ventilator and doesnt have to have oxygen through nose now. We are taking each day as it comes and seem to be going two steps forward and one back. While he has tubes going into belly button we are not allowed to hold him, which i am aching to do. As far as they have told us, it is just because he was too early and not ready to come out yet. I have been released now so am sharing hospital visits and looking after other kids with OH. Expressig milk for him but he is not reay ready yet. just giving him tasters so he will want when ready.
Will update you ladies when can and post pic when suss out this technology.

Good luck to all you ladies in the coming weeks xx


----------



## Erised

Congrats on the birth of your little boy leia! Did you name him yet?
I'm sorry to hear he's suffering some premature problems, hope his lunges mature quickly allowing him to breath on his own without it tiring him out. Keeping my fingers crossed he'll be home with you, your DH and his siblings soon.


----------



## lucysmummy

leia37 said:


> Hi ladies - my waters broke on sunday even and had a beautiful little boy at 3ish monday afternoon. Labour was as good as can be expected ad so much better than my last one. Unfortunately about 30 mins after birth, realised that baby wasnt beathing properly and since then have been on emotional rollercoaster. He is in neonatal unit, ii incubator. Has now come off ventilator and doesnt have to have oxygen through nose now. We are taking each day as it comes and seem to be going two steps forward and one back. While he has tubes going into belly button we are not allowed to hold him, which i am aching to do. As far as they have told us, it is just because he was too early and not ready to come out yet. I have been released now so am sharing hospital visits and looking after other kids with OH. Expressig milk for him but he is not reay ready yet. just giving him tasters so he will want when ready.
> Will update you ladies when can and post pic when suss out this technology.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the coming weeks xx

Ow congratulations :flower:
Im sure time will fly and you will be cuddling your little baby very soon xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

leia37 said:


> Hi ladies - my waters broke on sunday even and had a beautiful little boy at 3ish monday afternoon. Labour was as good as can be expected ad so much better than my last one. Unfortunately about 30 mins after birth, realised that baby wasnt beathing properly and since then have been on emotional rollercoaster. He is in neonatal unit, ii incubator. Has now come off ventilator and doesnt have to have oxygen through nose now. We are taking each day as it comes and seem to be going two steps forward and one back. While he has tubes going into belly button we are not allowed to hold him, which i am aching to do. As far as they have told us, it is just because he was too early and not ready to come out yet. I have been released now so am sharing hospital visits and looking after other kids with OH. Expressig milk for him but he is not reay ready yet. just giving him tasters so he will want when ready.
> Will update you ladies when can and post pic when suss out this technology.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the coming weeks xx

Congratulations and hope your little boy gets better soon!! He has a great birthday as he shares it with me :) hehe x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Leia, i hope your litle boy gets better very soon and that you can begin enjoying cuddles with him soon. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Leia, I hope he keeps on getting stronger so you can give him a big cuddle soon. :flower:

Glad to hear you've made it till full term Princess!


----------



## lillichloe

leia37 said:


> Hi ladies - my waters broke on sunday even and had a beautiful little boy at 3ish monday afternoon. Labour was as good as can be expected ad so much better than my last one. Unfortunately about 30 mins after birth, realised that baby wasnt beathing properly and since then have been on emotional rollercoaster. He is in neonatal unit, ii incubator. Has now come off ventilator and doesnt have to have oxygen through nose now. We are taking each day as it comes and seem to be going two steps forward and one back. While he has tubes going into belly button we are not allowed to hold him, which i am aching to do. As far as they have told us, it is just because he was too early and not ready to come out yet. I have been released now so am sharing hospital visits and looking after other kids with OH. Expressig milk for him but he is not reay ready yet. just giving him tasters so he will want when ready.
> Will update you ladies when can and post pic when suss out this technology.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the coming weeks xx

Congrats on the birth of your LO. I hope he grows quickly and can come home!


----------



## PG5K

Jocr said:


> I like your thinking. I have been wondering what to do about food and drink in labour as I want to take some but can't fit anything else in my bag and the bag loves in the car. Will get a bag together and leave it by the door ready with food and drinks. Hospitals don't seem to feed you that well and I really can't see them supplying snacks (which I need every hour it seems).
> Weighed myself Nd I've put on 2stone 6lb, not too bad but not great either ... It's all those double dockers and muffins:dohh:
> Cooker still not in so still no baking which is a shame.
> 
> I'm booked in for a cheep facial this arvo after a visit from the outlaws.
> X

I've packed a carrier bag with lucozade bottles, breakfast cereal bars and chocolate. Everything but the chocolate could be left in the car and you could always send out your OH or someone to bring you tasty treats when you're in hospital? 
I think I've put on exactly the same weight as you to. I thought it would be a lot worse as I do have a terrible sweet tooth. :haha:

I'm off to camera club tonight, I haven't been for ages so it will be good to see everyone.


----------



## lillichloe

I think I am starting to loose my plug. There was a big glob of yellowy thick mucus when I wiped this morning. EEeeew, but may that means my cervix is starting to change.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm term today and put on 2 stone. Due to being a big girl anyway I have now got to go to hospital tomorrow due to my BMI being high. How can they calculate a BMI when your carrying a fully grown child???not happy. I got signed off from the hospital at 32 weeks as they were happy with everything. Now I gotta go back! I bet it's a waste of time. So upset about It

I dont have high blood pressure, no signs of pre eclampsia, no gestational diabetes. Fit and healthy despite a bit of extra weight


----------



## 3outnumbered

as soon as i hit full term i start losing bits of mucus, i did with the others a few weeks before they came, but have been having anxiety attacks in the middle of the night about not thinking i will make it to the hospital in time!

baby is very active causing me to have BH all day every day, thanks baby :thumbup:

had a nice chat with my midwife, she is still going to give me a sweep on tuesday unless my body has had enough and kicks baby out by then!!!

oh and my kids have eaten all the snacks in my hospital bag!! hoo hum!

:haha:


----------



## Indi84

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm term today and put on 2 stone. Due to being a big girl anyway I have now got to go to hospital tomorrow due to my BMI being high. How can they calculate a BMI when your carrying a fully grown child???not happy. I got signed off from the hospital at 32 weeks as they were happy with everything. Now I gotta go back! I bet it's a waste of time. So upset about It
> 
> I dont have high blood pressure, no signs of pre eclampsia, no gestational diabetes. Fit and healthy despite a bit of extra weight

That doesn't seem fair :( I'm overweight to begin with (was a 18, now a 22/24) and have put on 2.5st but no one has said anything, I was under consultant care but have only seen her twice and she has been more then happy each time. 
Booked me in to see her next at 41+6 (which basically means isn't bothered to see me again!) I've not had hb pressure, or diabetes either. Meh, just ignore it, I kept being told over and over that being bigger brings all these issues, but I've been fine, same as you.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indi84 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm term today and put on 2 stone. Due to being a big girl anyway I have now got to go to hospital tomorrow due to my BMI being high. How can they calculate a BMI when your carrying a fully grown child???not happy. I got signed off from the hospital at 32 weeks as they were happy with everything. Now I gotta go back! I bet it's a waste of time. So upset about It
> 
> I dont have high blood pressure, no signs of pre eclampsia, no gestational diabetes. Fit and healthy despite a bit of extra weight
> 
> That doesn't seem fair :( I'm overweight to begin with (was a 18, now a 22/24) and have put on 2.5st but no one has said anything, I was under consultant care but have only seen her twice and she has been more then happy each time.
> Booked me in to see her next at 41+6 (which basically means isn't bothered to see me again!) I've not had hb pressure, or diabetes either. Meh, just ignore it, I kept being told over and over that being bigger brings all these issues, but I've been fine, same as you.Click to expand...

Thanks, I've had enough of it all now!


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm term today and put on 2 stone. Due to being a big girl anyway I have now got to go to hospital tomorrow due to my BMI being high. How can they calculate a BMI when your carrying a fully grown child???not happy. I got signed off from the hospital at 32 weeks as they were happy with everything. Now I gotta go back! I bet it's a waste of time. So upset about It
> 
> I dont have high blood pressure, no signs of pre eclampsia, no gestational diabetes. Fit and healthy despite a bit of extra weight
> 
> That doesn't seem fair :( I'm overweight to begin with (was a 18, now a 22/24) and have put on 2.5st but no one has said anything, I was under consultant care but have only seen her twice and she has been more then happy each time.
> Booked me in to see her next at 41+6 (which basically means isn't bothered to see me again!) I've not had hb pressure, or diabetes either. Meh, just ignore it, I kept being told over and over that being bigger brings all these issues, but I've been fine, same as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've had enough of it all now!Click to expand...

I am bigger too and have not had issues either. Being bigger doesn't mean you will have issues it just means the risk of it is a bit higher than if you were at an ideal weight. Try not to be too upset its a good thing they are looking out for you instead of pushing you aside. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm term today and put on 2 stone. Due to being a big girl anyway I have now got to go to hospital tomorrow due to my BMI being high. How can they calculate a BMI when your carrying a fully grown child???not happy. I got signed off from the hospital at 32 weeks as they were happy with everything. Now I gotta go back! I bet it's a waste of time. So upset about It
> 
> I dont have high blood pressure, no signs of pre eclampsia, no gestational diabetes. Fit and healthy despite a bit of extra weight
> 
> That doesn't seem fair :( I'm overweight to begin with (was a 18, now a 22/24) and have put on 2.5st but no one has said anything, I was under consultant care but have only seen her twice and she has been more then happy each time.
> Booked me in to see her next at 41+6 (which basically means isn't bothered to see me again!) I've not had hb pressure, or diabetes either. Meh, just ignore it, I kept being told over and over that being bigger brings all these issues, but I've been fine, same as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've had enough of it all now!Click to expand...
> 
> I am bigger too and have not had issues either. Being bigger doesn't mean you will have issues it just means the risk of it is a bit higher than if you were at an ideal weight. Try not to be too upset its a good thing they are looking out for you instead of pushing you aside. Better safe than sorry.Click to expand...

I understand, its not the fact that I am being seen, its that I have already been there this pregnancy and was signed off and now theyre wasting my time sending me back. :dohh:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How annoying MrsB, hope the appointment goes as well as it can be.... I have the consultant on tuesday and fully expect to get lectured about my weight to (was high BmI to start with) and baby is measuring big..... sure can't help thinking that they think that is my fault. 

lillichloe - how did the growth scan go?

Dawn


----------



## gamblesrh

So I need to go to the hospital and I can't get a hold of my brother in law who was a back up baby sitter, and my in laws are over 2 hours away, plus my husband is working late.


----------



## PG5K

This is a weird thing to ask but has anyone else noticed their bump/baby seems to crack joints when it moves sometimes? Hard to explain but the noise of 'cracking' one of your fingers comes from my bump quite a lot! 

I'm odd that I can crack every single joint in my body (years of gymnastics I think) but seems odd for a baby to do it. It might be something else but definitely sounds like it :wacko:


----------



## PG5K

gamblesrh said:


> So I need to go to the hospital and I can't get a hold of my brother in law who was a back up baby sitter, and my in laws are over 2 hours away, plus my husband is working late.

Oh no, I hope everything is ok hun and you've managed to get in touch with someone :hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

gamblesrh said:


> So I need to go to the hospital and I can't get a hold of my brother in law who was a back up baby sitter, and my in laws are over 2 hours away, plus my husband is working late.

Oh no! I hope everything is ok


----------



## lillichloe

Dawnlouise30 said:


> How annoying MrsB, hope the appointment goes as well as it can be.... I have the consultant on tuesday and fully expect to get lectured about my weight to (was high BmI to start with) and baby is measuring big..... sure can't help thinking that they think that is my fault.
> 
> lillichloe - how did the growth scan go?
> 
> Dawn

It went well thanks! She is not big like they thought. (thank goodness) she measures spot on for how far along I am. They are estimating her weight at 5lbs12oz. I can handle a 7-8 lbs baby. Oh and she is head down and the tech said quite low. I see my Dr tomorrow so I'm sure I'll get more specifics then.


----------



## gamblesrh

Contracting every 2-4 minutes but they are only lasting about 20-30 seconds long so they sent me home


----------



## Miss Broody

leia37 said:


> Hi ladies - my waters broke on sunday even and had a beautiful little boy at 3ish monday afternoon. Labour was as good as can be expected ad so much better than my last one. Unfortunately about 30 mins after birth, realised that baby wasnt beathing properly and since then have been on emotional rollercoaster. He is in neonatal unit, ii incubator. Has now come off ventilator and doesnt have to have oxygen through nose now. We are taking each day as it comes and seem to be going two steps forward and one back. While he has tubes going into belly button we are not allowed to hold him, which i am aching to do. As far as they have told us, it is just because he was too early and not ready to come out yet. I have been released now so am sharing hospital visits and looking after other kids with OH. Expressig milk for him but he is not reay ready yet. just giving him tasters so he will want when ready.
> Will update you ladies when can and post pic when suss out this technology.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the coming weeks xx

Congratulations!!!!

i hope you get to have him out soon xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

lillichloe said:


> I think I am starting to loose my plug. There was a big glob of yellowy thick mucus when I wiped this morning. EEeeew, but may that means my cervix is starting to change.

Yep its gross really isn't it!!! I lost my first bit 12 days ago and the hospital checked my cervix as i was having regular tightenings and said i was effaced. Been resting for a week or so and the last three days i have been losing plug again!! 

its wierd thinking that means our cervix is changing!!

Now i need baby to re engage, little pickle has managed to come back out!! 

xx


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Leia - hope your little boy gets strong enough to come home soon :hugs:

Good luck gamblesrh - sounds like your little one might be on the way too!

I stood on the scales this morning and I've put on 2st 2lb - taking me to the heaviest I've ever been in my life (just over what I was at full term with DS). Not too impressed but I also have a sweet tooth this pregancy so I can't really be surprised. Plus, as long as my little girl is growing nice and strong then it's ok, I can diet in November.

She's gone from breech to transverse so trying to encourage her to go the last 90 degrees before the next midwife appointment a week on Tuesday. Each to their own but I really don't want a c-section. I don't like the idea of the procedure itself or trying to recover with a toddler to look after as well.


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> This is a weird thing to ask but has anyone else noticed their bump/baby seems to crack joints when it moves sometimes? Hard to explain but the noise of 'cracking' one of your fingers comes from my bump quite a lot!
> 
> I'm odd that I can crack every single joint in my body (years of gymnastics I think) but seems odd for a baby to do it. It might be something else but definitely sounds like it :wacko:

Yes!! I don't have cracky joints but sometimes my bump cracks :wacko:


----------



## Shineystar

Hi Ladies,

haven't popped in for a while. Congrats to Leia, hope your little boy perks up soon so you can get him home :)

I just want to say I cant believe we are now starting to count the babies arriving/spotting labour signs! It seems like not long ago when this thread started back in Jan/Feb. Im so excited to start reading about all the little ones arriving!

AFM my tens hire arrived today, baby's room is nearly ready we just need a moses basket for during the daytime.

Ive started to cramp for the last week or so, its in my back then occasionally moves round the front of my tummy. Not timing it yet as its def not regular enough. I also have strange shooting sensations in my 'lady bits' and it feels like something might just fall out! (maybe mucus plug is coming away? - it feels a bit like thrush sensation, but no other similar symptoms). 

I so hope my little girl decides to arrive any time now - cant wait to meet her!

Look forward to all the 'this is it' posts from this group! xxx


----------



## gamblesrh

JayDee said:


> Congratulations Leia - hope your little boy gets strong enough to come home soon :hugs:
> 
> Good luck gamblesrh - sounds like your little one might be on the way too!
> 
> I stood on the scales this morning and I've put on 2st 2lb - taking me to the heaviest I've ever been in my life (just over what I was at full term with DS). Not too impressed but I also have a sweet tooth this pregancy so I can't really be surprised. Plus, as long as my little girl is growing nice and strong then it's ok, I can diet in November.
> 
> She's gone from breech to transverse so trying to encourage her to go the last 90 degrees before the next midwife appointment a week on Tuesday. Each to their own but I really don't want a c-section. I don't like the idea of the procedure itself or trying to recover with a toddler to look after as well.

Thanks, I. Up moving around trying to get them to last longer and more intense so that I can have him soon. I plan on calling my doctor today to see what he wants me to do since I live about 45 minutes away from the hospital and this is my 5th baby.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had a scan yesterday more for my peace of mind than anything. She is measuring on track, perfectly healthy, head down, limbs facing my left, backside to the right. Has dropped but isn't yet ready. I've gained 15 lbs total thus far (so diff from my son who I gained like 50 lbs with) and am still looking good for a vbac.

Lilychloe- sounds like things are well for you too.

Gamble- good luck, hope things progress for you.


----------



## Jocr

leia37 said:


> Hi ladies - my waters broke on sunday even and had a beautiful little boy at 3ish monday afternoon. Labour was as good as can be expected ad so much better than my last one. Unfortunately about 30 mins after birth, realised that baby wasnt beathing properly and since then have been on emotional rollercoaster. He is in neonatal unit, ii incubator. Has now come off ventilator and doesnt have to have oxygen through nose now. We are taking each day as it comes and seem to be going two steps forward and one back. While he has tubes going into belly button we are not allowed to hold him, which i am aching to do. As far as they have told us, it is just because he was too early and not ready to come out yet. I have been released now so am sharing hospital visits and looking after other kids with OH. Expressig milk for him but he is not reay ready yet. just giving him tasters so he will want when ready.
> Will update you ladies when can and post pic when suss out this technology.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the coming weeks xx

 I hope he is out of the woods quickly and can have cuddles very very soon. X



PG5K said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> I like your thinking. I have been wondering what to do about food and drink in labour as I want to take some but can't fit anything else in my bag and the bag loves in the car. Will get a bag together and leave it by the door ready with food and drinks. Hospitals don't seem to feed you that well and I really can't see them supplying snacks (which I need every hour it seems).
> Weighed myself Nd I've put on 2stone 6lb, not too bad but not great either ... It's all those double dockers and muffins:dohh:
> Cooker still not in so still no baking which is a shame.
> 
> I'm booked in for a cheep facial this arvo after a visit from the outlaws.
> X
> 
> I've packed a carrier bag with lucozade bottles, breakfast cereal bars and chocolate. Everything but the chocolate could be left in the car and you could always send out your OH or someone to bring you tasty treats when you're in hospital?
> I think I've put on exactly the same weight as you to. I thought it would be a lot worse as I do have a terrible sweet tooth. :haha:
> 
> I'm off to camera club tonight, I haven't been for ages so it will be good to see everyone.Click to expand...

Just been out and brought cereal bars, juice cartons, liquerice all sorts and nuts and of coarse I will shove some chocolate in the bag too. I'm going to empty the baby bag and use a bigger one to get my snacks in. :blush:
I am looking forward to a mc Donald's strawberry milkshake and chips whilst in labour or after the birth as been wanting their milkshakes for months and can't have them yet. 




Mrs.B. said:


> I'm term today and put on 2 stone. Due to being a big girl anyway I have now got to go to hospital tomorrow due to my BMI being high. How can they calculate a BMI when your carrying a fully grown child???not happy. I got signed off from the hospital at 32 weeks as they were happy with everything. Now I gotta go back! I bet it's a waste of time. So upset about It
> 
> I dont have high blood pressure, no signs of pre eclampsia, no gestational diabetes. Fit and healthy despite a bit of extra weight

How annoying for you. Hopefully after they see you again they will realise its a waste of time. Does seem silly to do a bmi whilst preggers. 



gamblesrh said:


> Contracting every 2-4 minutes but they are only lasting about 20-30 seconds long so they sent me home

Good luck:thumbup:
Hope you get looked at and sorted soon. 



Hopeful42nd said:


> I had a scan yesterday more for my peace of mind than anything. She is measuring on track, perfectly healthy, head down, limbs facing my left, backside to the right. Has dropped but isn't yet ready. I've gained 15 lbs total thus far (so diff from my son who I gained like 50 lbs with) and am still looking good for a vbac.
> 
> Lilychloe- sounds like things are well for you too.
> 
> Gamble- good luck, hope things progress for you.

Wow 15 pounds, lucky thing. I think my legs have just put that on. :blush:

AFM had midwife today and it seems that my bump measurements haven't changed since 33 weeks. Thing is 3 different midwives have plotted the measurements so it's difficult to tell if they are measuring differently or if bump hasn't grown?
Have got thrush for the flipping antibiotics so she has told me to use a pesserry and cream. Just not happy about putting anything inside me so close to due date. I did ask if it could bring on labour or damage the plug but she said no. Still scary though 

What is everyone dreaming about eating or drinking once baby has arrived? Im Looking forward to a glass of white wine (although realistically i prob wont as will try and be breast feeding ) and some chunky bread with Stilton and melted Brie/Camembert MMmmmmmm:thumbup:


----------



## Jocr

Ps I'm 4/5th palpable


----------



## gamblesrh

Can anyone tell me how long I need to pump so I can try to get my contractions to last longer then 30 seconds?

I did it for about 10 minutes each boob and ended up with about an oz of colostrum. Bagged and freezing.


----------



## lazybum09

sweep done , cervix was 1 to 2 cm which can be normal for 2nd pregnancy, cervix is still quite long and thick, just got bad back ache now. in for another sweep Tuesday and then induction on Friday if not, hope you all have a nice weekend! x


----------



## lillichloe

gamblesrh said:


> Can anyone tell me how long I need to pump so I can try to get my contractions to last longer then 30 seconds?
> 
> I did it for about 10 minutes each boob and ended up with about an oz of colostrum. Bagged and freezing.

I think it's a long time hours even.


----------



## lillichloe

lazybum09 said:


> sweep done , cervix was 1 to 2 cm which can be normal for 2nd pregnancy, cervix is still quite long and thick, just got bad back ache now. in for another sweep Tuesday and then induction on Friday if not, hope you all have a nice weekend! x

Exciting!!! You'll have your baby in your arms soon!


----------



## gamblesrh

lillichloe said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long I need to pump so I can try to get my contractions to last longer then 30 seconds?
> 
> I did it for about 10 minutes each boob and ended up with about an oz of colostrum. Bagged and freezing.
> 
> I think it's a long time hours even.Click to expand...

Just did the deed and pumped earlier today, plan on pumping more tomorrow and dtd more let's hope by this time next week I have my little prince here


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you !!


----------



## Lisa40

Lol I'm trying to keep my LO in, I still have 2 weeks left in work :haha:
good luck to everyone trying to evict though :thumbup:
x


----------



## princess_1991

Maternity ward tour this morning :thumbup:
Not really sure what to expect but should be interesting none the less!


----------



## 3outnumbered

my hospital dont do hospital tours anymore, as one sunday over a hundred women turned up apparently!


now just a vertual tour on the net!!!

as long as they aint moved nothing i should be okay. 

:dohh:


----------



## princess_1991

We have to book ours! Even still they over booked and could only do a limited amount with us all :dohh:

We didn't even get shown round the midwife led unit or shown a room with a birthing pool :brat:

Really disappointed with it all tbh!


----------



## gamblesrh

Cooking and freezing foods today along with cleaning as much as my body will let me. Hopefully this puts me into the right length the contractions need to be for lasting, still every 2-4 minutes.


----------



## PG5K

Urgh, 3:30am here and I have insomnia! Really could do with some nice sleep.


----------



## princess_1991

Pg5k - definately didn't think I'd be seeing 5am until LO was here!


----------



## gamblesrh

At the hospital now, they are monitoring me


----------



## leoniebabey

Eek they have a mobile site now! Makes it easier to get on, hope everyone is well. A week tomorrow til my induction.


----------



## Erised

gamblesrh said:


> At the hospital now, they are monitoring me

Hope you and baby are ok, good luck with everything =)


----------



## Miss Broody

gamblesrh said:


> At the hospital now, they are monitoring me

Good luck hun, i hope baby makes an appearance soon xx


----------



## PG5K

princess_1991 said:


> Pg5k - definately didn't think I'd be seeing 5am until LO was here!

I know what you mean! I went back to bed around 5am. I'm so glad to be on maternity leave and have time to nap in the afternoon :sleep:


----------



## gamblesrh

Miss Broody said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> At the hospital now, they are monitoring me
> 
> Good luck hun, i hope baby makes an appearance soon xxClick to expand...

OK so here's the run down.

I went in Thursday night for contractions 10-15 minutes apart they tell me they are actually 2-4 minutes apart and only lasting 20-30 seconds sent me home and told me to come back when they were 1 or longer so I went back last night because they were actually lasting about 1 minute and 15 seconds, get to the hospital and they tell me they are lasting almost 2 minutes 30 seconds, they checked me and I was only at 3 centimeters, they left me on the monitor for another hour, came and checked me since I hadn't changed in an hour they sent me home in absolute pain and can't sleep, I will be going to see my doctor this morning even though my appointment isn't until tomorrow, and I know this is TMI but have been having a clean out since I got home from hospital. The nurse I had also said she wouldn't be surprised if I went to the doctor and he sent me to hospital to be admitted.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm on a roll today, even tho I have no energy I am determined to finish cleaning the house. Just scrubbed the floor, stopping for lunch then deep clean the kitchen. Living room is tidy so just shove the Hoover round. Broken cot being picked up tomorrow, so whilst waiting for that to go I will do the upstairs of the house :) ... Unless I feel I can't be bothered when I get up tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have this ideal in my mind too Mrs B. I want to steam clean my carpets today if possible. Upstairs first as downstairs will have to be done in the evening as to not walk on it and let it dry overnight. I also need to brush scrub my tiles all over the main floor as this house is so dirty!!! Since the day we moved in our feet have been turning slightly less black each day I'm cleaning, it was just rediculous. I went yesterday and cleaned at the old house as it closes in four days. Our tile there was no where near this bad! I don't think this woman cleaned beyond a qwick sweep, ever!
I bet I'll get tired though and give up halfway through, lol. Supped to on and off rain the rest of the week so we'll be stuck inside and I won't want wet carpets and floors


----------



## Jocr

Gamble I hope they sort you soon a end help u.

I want to clean and get allotment stuff done but I just can't be bothered. Not sleeping well at all. Wake up for a wee and it seems to take an hour or two to get back to sleep. 
JusT so lathargic. I'm not even out of my pj's today:blush:
Feet puffed up badly now, anyone else got this? They look like they have jelly under the skin ...wobble wobble.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jocr said:


> Gamble I hope they sort you soon a end help u.
> 
> I want to clean and get allotment stuff done but I just can't be bothered. Not sleeping well at all. Wake up for a wee and it seems to take an hour or two to get back to sleep.
> JusT so lathargic. I'm not even out of my pj's today:blush:
> Feet puffed up badly now, anyone else got this? They look like they have jelly under the skin ...wobble wobble.

I used to get this, not so much recently. Are you drinking enough water? That solved my swelling


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've never swelled but I hear it's common. Was it like that after sleeping or being on your feet for a while? Drink more fluids and watch for signs of pre e, as sudden swelling can be a sign. Get checked out maybe if it came on suddenly as it can be hazardous to the baby. Good luck


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck gamblesrh. Hope baby comes soon and does not cause you too much discomfort in the meantime. X


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck gamblesrh!


----------



## lilosmom

Well just had my doctor's appointment this morning and was told I will not be having an October baby... doctor feels baby will be here within the week and was so confident we did not book another appointment. I am already 1 to 2 cm and cervix is softening and thinning but not quite ready yet. I am so excited to meet this little person! :happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

wow Lilosmom so exciting!!! I'm being checked Wednesday so I'll know more, I feel like I can go early too.. but I'm thinking more so after Sept 30th, even though due date is Oct 6th.. who knows!
I have an infant CPR class tonight, I'm excited to get that checked off my list of things to do. Been feeling like crap all weekend.. it's unbearably hot in my apartment by the beach and I have no Central AC. So i've been having really bad sleep.. I had to go to my sisters and spend the night Saturday so I can catch a break from the heat and sleep in a cool enviorment. That helped a lot.

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

lilosmom said:


> Well just had my doctor's appointment this morning and was told I will not be having an October baby... doctor feels baby will be here within the week and was so confident we did not book another appointment. I am already 1 to 2 cm and cervix is softening and thinning but not quite ready yet. I am so excited to meet this little person! :happydance:

Hoping thats what my midwife will tell me in the morning!

if all goes well i will have a sweep in the morning. 

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Right... All this queue jumping needs to stop :haha:

I'm very jealous, can you tell? Lol


----------



## lucysmummy

MRS B I totally agree with you!
I just want to get on with this now, I feel like ive been waiting forever and now every sign I think 'Ow is this it' and to top it off I was early with my first and you can bet this time I will be late.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Got another growth scan today.....lets hope all i well and he is not hugely big.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck Dawn.

I think at this point I want to see the midwife weekly bit its still every other until 40 weeks! Although I'm out a week so I'm seeing at 39 rather that 38 so not sure what will happen after lol


----------



## Indi84

Good luck Dawn!

Me tooo, I'm a week behind you Mrs B, but as soon as it hits October (desperate for an October birth date, and my sisters is due 30th Sep so don't want to clash) I'm ready for this little dude, I feel like I have waited forever and I just want to hold him! He's gone quite again recently, I still feel him but very gently and last time this happened he was fine, just moved into a funny position, but I wish I was getting seen every week! 

I've started RLT and EPO, hoping for a lovely soft stretchy cervix :haha: I used to take EPO for hormonal skin problems and it's great to take it again, it made such a difference before and I've suffered badly with acne during pregnancy. Think I only stopped breaking out 5 weeks ago! :dohh: 

Only 24 days till my due date though! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'd like a September baby as my niece was born last year in October, but can't be choosy when I am happy I got pregnant at all :thumbup:

Maternity leave technically starts on Monday 24th so she is welcome anytime after this Friday. However I do have a wedding to go to on the 29th which I would love to be able to attend ... fingers crossed shes either early enough that I can still go or still hanging in there :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

failed sweep today :nope:

cervix nice and soft but still closed. baby 3/5 down. she did do a thorough internal and i did remember to breath through it!!!

so i suppose it is up to the old wives tales to help get this cervix open!!!!


now to remember what will help open cervix considering it is already soft!!!


----------



## JayDee

Although I feel huge and tired and everything I am quite happy to wait my turn in the q - especially as to do that little miss has to turn to be head down and come of her own accord rather than with the help of a consultant.

I have a meal out with my friends on 13th October, and DH's birthday is a couple of days after that and I'm meant to be working up to my due date (19th) too so it would be kind of nice if she stayed in till at least 20th if she's going to come naturally.

Please can someone remind me of this post in a few weeks when I'm feeling fed up and very jealous that loads of you have already had your babies :)


----------



## princess_1991

Midwife appointment went well today :thumbup:

She said she reckons she'll be here by next week :shock: not sure if I want her to be right or not! Getting very nervous now! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

How can they tell? Or is that a silly question?


----------



## princess_1991

I'm not really sure mrs b, think she's just going by all the signs, LO is deeply engaged to the point she can only feel shoulders, I've lost my plug already, were measuring big again, I suppose she just thinks with all the factors mixed together :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats good then!

I really wish I was seening midwife again this week! I think it should be weekly at this point! :nope:


----------



## princess_1991

I'm now seeing her weekly, when do you start seeing your mw weekly then?


----------



## Mrs.B.

40 weeks... lol


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Growth scan went well. He has stayed on his line and estimated weight now 7lbs 2, long legs and fat tummy (like his daddy lol). No more talk of induction since he is within 90 th centile for head. So i will be happy if he could just arrange to come on time, or a week or two earlier would be better lol... I might get panicky if he goes over. If h comes ontime he is estimated 9lbs. Bump is measuring 42 weeks lol, his legs wereoff he scale for measuring in terms of weeks.


----------



## gamblesrh

Went to the doctor yesterday morning and they checked me I'm at 4 centimeters and they sent me to hospital for monitoring, when I got there I had been contracting every 1-3 minutes, kept me on the monitor for a few hours and they sent me home because my co fractions had calmed down to almost nothing.

I'm at home resting now, hubby and I are dtd as often as possible to get the contractions going again and hope they become regular, if nothing changes by next weeks appointment we will stop and wait for induction day which will be my daughters 1st birthday.


----------



## PG5K

Oh dear, I bet you are feeling tired of all the trips to and from the hospital Gamble?

Mrs B - I know what you mean, I think we should see the MW weekly now instead of every 2 weeks till 40 weeks. It sometimes seems almost as nerve wrecking at this stage as it did in the 1st tri!

Dawn - Really good to hear your scan went well :thumbup: Sounds like they're going to be a very tall baby but long legs are good. 

AFM - I am still feeling pretty good and relaxed. I have been trying to do lots of walking and being active as much as I can. I went to see my friends baby yesterday and she is sooo tiny. She was 8 weeks premie but is perfect looking, just so dinky. 
It did make me both excited and nervous. Had friends over today to come and look at the nursery and make noises at all the baby clothes! :haha: 

Feel like I should be relaxing a bit more but my body wants to go things like go out and clean the house, it is just the pain in my hips that stops me from doing it too long.


----------



## gamblesrh

PG5K said:


> Oh dear, I bet you are feeling tired of all the trips to and from the hospital Gamble?
> 
> Mrs B - I know what you mean, I think we should see the MW weekly now instead of every 2 weeks till 40 weeks. It sometimes seems almost as nerve wrecking at this stage as it did in the 1st tri!
> 
> Dawn - Really good to hear your scan went well :thumbup: Sounds like they're going to be a very tall baby but long legs are good.
> 
> AFM - I am still feeling pretty good and relaxed. I have been trying to do lots of walking and being active as much as I can. I went to see my friends baby yesterday and she is sooo tiny. She was 8 weeks premie but is perfect looking, just so dinky.
> It did make me both excited and nervous. Had friends over today to come and look at the nursery and make noises at all the baby clothes! :haha:
> 
> Feel like I should be relaxing a bit more but my body wants to go things like go out and clean the house, it is just the pain in my hips that stops me from doing it too long.

Yes I am tired of the driving, especially since I live an hour from the hospital, it takes a lot in gas since we have a van to fill up and gas is not cheap here right now


----------



## 3outnumbered

yeh! my bathroom inside is done, i can have a wee in my own house, wet room for those early days after baby when you just feel disgusting and want to stand in the shower for ages and a nice little bath for the kiddies! so relieved!!!!

i have been cleaning every day after my hubby and the other builders and feel like fighting losing battle but tomorrow me and my mum on for a deep clean!!!

Moses Basket set up next to my bed, carseat cleaned and ready!

Now just have to wait for baby Caleb to make an appearance!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Miss Broody

Urgh practising the night feed routine here, up at stupid a clock with tightenings!! Wonderful. 

Wouldnt mind if it was the real thing, but bound to be yet another false alarm!! 

Will go take a bath to get rid of them! 

I guess the more false alarms at least the body is moving to the right direction!!  

xx


----------



## JayDee

Miss Broody - mine was having a little mini party in my belly at 4am. Wouldn't mine if it meant she was trying to get head down but I think she's just wriggling!


----------



## Miss Broody

Haha i know what you mean!! It'd be nice to know we were being woken up for something worth while.

The bath didnt help earlier but after being up from 3am to 7am i appear to have managed to fall asleep on the sofa for two hours - hahaha. Feeling sore but no tightenings since woken up.

I thought my waters might have gone at 6 when i was getting out of the birth - TMI alrert but i had a lot of liquid flowing out of me when i got out, i dried myself down there several times but kept going. Didnt smell like urine or feel like i was going. 

But i have had nothing really since so must have been false alarm as i understand if its your waters it keeps going and going!!! 

Honestly pregnancy is just one big case of symtpom spotting and false alarms, i swear i feel like when i was TTC!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

JayDee said:


> Miss Broody - mine was having a little mini party in my belly at 4am. Wouldn't mine if it meant she was trying to get head down but I think she's just wriggling!

My little does the same every morning at 4 am. I think that will be one of my feeding times lol x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sounds like restless nights for all of us. Up every two hours for me, either for a wee or because hips hurt.... I can't get comfy and am so desperate to be able to sleep on my tummy. I just need to figure out how to sleep comfortably on my side...any tips? I use a pillow under my bump but then my back /other side hurts... I roll over and have the same problem on the other side. 

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm still trying to figure it out too Dawn. My problem is my hips and groin, toilet breaks down bother me I normally only go once in the night now. Lol


----------



## Indi84

Ugh, the hip and groin pain is a killer. I'm sleeping on a extra folded duvet on the bed, pillow between my knees on my side, it works well enough but I do get up to pee around four times still. Sometimes the pain makes me crawl my way in to the toilet, I'm so glad we have an en-suite! 

I haven't felt braxton hicks yet, makes me wonder how I'll know when the real thing happens! Also with having an anterior placenta I've never been woken up with movement, I spend most days desperate to feel him!


----------



## JayDee

Mrs.B. said:


> JayDee said:
> 
> 
> Miss Broody - mine was having a little mini party in my belly at 4am. Wouldn't mine if it meant she was trying to get head down but I think she's just wriggling!
> 
> My little does the same every morning at 4 am. I think that will be one of my feeding times lol xClick to expand...

When I was pregnant with DS, I woke up at 3.30 every morning for a week with practice contractions which then died down... the last day they got stronger!
Weirdly, it wasn't one of his feeding times when he was teeny tiny, but I think it was once he'd got a bit more of a routine when he was a couple of months old.


----------



## Jocr

Indi84 said:


> Ugh, the hip and groin pain is a killer. I'm sleeping on a extra folded duvet on the bed, pillow between my knees on my side, it works well enough but I do get up to pee around four times still. Sometimes the pain makes me crawl my way in to the toilet, I'm so glad we have an en-suite!
> 
> I haven't felt braxton hicks yet, makes me wonder how I'll know when the real thing happens! Also with having an anterior placenta I've never been woken up with movement, I spend most days desperate to feel him!

I haven't had BH yet either, I've had two cases of strong tightenings weeks apart but that's it. 
I have my quilt folded in 4 under my hips to try and help which it does a bit but my right side ribs are super painful near my right boob and down that side, literally like they are cracked. Midwife has said its prob just muscle pain. Bloody Nora it's getting worse each night and I even have it today during the day ouch.

Have been properly hysterical today as am phobic about maggots and cut a long story short I found a dead maggoty mouse in lounge on Monday and have now found maggots behind the tv (think the cats must have left it there a few days before I found it) well for every one I picked up and squished another popped up. I must have squished about 60. Called DH to come and sort it but he couldn't so sent his work mate. It's been hideous. I've had tightenings in my tummy was shaking and crying. I know it sounds pathetic but I really really hate maggots and they make me want to puke. 
Unsure if they are all out now, I doubt it as carpet so thick you just can't see them. Tried spraying raid into carpet and salt and hoovering whilst squishing any that pop up. 
Anyone know what else I can do?


----------



## lucysmummy

I feel really awful today, Ive had a constant lower back and period paid for two days and last night and today I've had BH's lasting around 30 secs to a minute every 10 mins but they are more like a sharp pain. It is not at all like labour pains when I had by first LO but I just thought BH's werent supposed to be particularly painful.
Has anybody else had these?


----------



## Indi84

Jocr said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, the hip and groin pain is a killer. I'm sleeping on a extra folded duvet on the bed, pillow between my knees on my side, it works well enough but I do get up to pee around four times still. Sometimes the pain makes me crawl my way in to the toilet, I'm so glad we have an en-suite!
> 
> I haven't felt braxton hicks yet, makes me wonder how I'll know when the real thing happens! Also with having an anterior placenta I've never been woken up with movement, I spend most days desperate to feel him!
> 
> I haven't had BH yet either, I've had two cases of strong tightenings weeks apart but that's it.
> I have my quilt folded in 4 under my hips to try and help which it does a bit but my right side ribs are super painful near my right boob and down that side, literally like they are cracked. Midwife has said its prob just muscle pain. Bloody Nora it's getting worse each night and I even have it today during the day ouch.
> 
> Have been properly hysterical today as am phobic about maggots and cut a long story short I found a dead maggoty mouse in lounge on Monday and have now found maggots behind the tv (think the cats must have left it there a few days before I found it) well for every one I picked up and squished another popped up. I must have squished about 60. Called DH to come and sort it but he couldn't so sent his work mate. It's been hideous. I've had tightenings in my tummy was shaking and crying. I know it sounds pathetic but I really really hate maggots and they make me want to puke.
> Unsure if they are all out now, I doubt it as carpet so thick you just can't see them. Tried spraying raid into carpet and salt and hoovering whilst squishing any that pop up.
> Anyone know what else I can do?Click to expand...

MAGGOTS! EWWW! I don't know hun, that's horrible, I'm so impressed you can touch them, no way could I do that. I used to work in a vets and often had very sick rabbits with flystrike come in, or dogs with pyometra, and after seeing maggots come out of animals I have zero tolerance for them! :sick:
I'm sure hovering them up is good, and empty the vacuum straight away outside. I hope they have all gone!


----------



## Miss Broody

lucysmummy said:


> I feel really awful today, Ive had a constant lower back and period paid for two days and last night and today I've had BH's lasting around 30 secs to a minute every 10 mins but they are more like a sharp pain. It is not at all like labour pains when I had by first LO but I just thought BH's werent supposed to be particularly painful.
> Has anybody else had these?

Odd isn't it, i grab the nearest surface and wince when they happen, and gasp sometimes too! they are not like braxton hicks that i get!! the hospital said when i was in before they are regular tightenings rather than proper contractions though - which makes sense i am not naive enough to think this is the only amount they are going to hurt.

I guess there are lots of different streigths of BH and contractions on the spectrum!!  x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Jocr said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, the hip and groin pain is a killer. I'm sleeping on a extra folded duvet on the bed, pillow between my knees on my side, it works well enough but I do get up to pee around four times still. Sometimes the pain makes me crawl my way in to the toilet, I'm so glad we have an en-suite!
> 
> I haven't felt braxton hicks yet, makes me wonder how I'll know when the real thing happens! Also with having an anterior placenta I've never been woken up with movement, I spend most days desperate to feel him!
> 
> I haven't had BH yet either, I've had two cases of strong tightenings weeks apart but that's it.
> I have my quilt folded in 4 under my hips to try and help which it does a bit but my right side ribs are super painful near my right boob and down that side, literally like they are cracked. Midwife has said its prob just muscle pain. Bloody Nora it's getting worse each night and I even have it today during the day ouch.
> 
> Have been properly hysterical today as am phobic about maggots and cut a long story short I found a dead maggoty mouse in lounge on Monday and have now found maggots behind the tv (think the cats must have left it there a few days before I found it) well for every one I picked up and squished another popped up. I must have squished about 60. Called DH to come and sort it but he couldn't so sent his work mate. It's been hideous. I've had tightenings in my tummy was shaking and crying. I know it sounds pathetic but I really really hate maggots and they make me want to puke.
> Unsure if they are all out now, I doubt it as carpet so thick you just can't see them. Tried spraying raid into carpet and salt and hoovering whilst squishing any that pop up.
> Anyone know what else I can do?Click to expand...

Whats the difference between tightening and BH?? I thought that's what they were!

The whole maggot thing sounds so awful hun... ugh! Thank goodness someone was able to come take care of it...


----------



## lillichloe

so I guess this is a little off topic but I need to vent a feeling so unsure about what the right thing to do is.
Appearently my SIL is in jail again this time with $100k bail so it must be serious I dont know what its for. BIL is MIA. They have two boys that are more than likely going to be in foster care unless my husband and I take them. They boys are 14 and 11 almost 12. And have had a rough up bringing. They did live with us for a year almost two years ago. And they were trouble then.
Now we are haveing the new baby in less than a month. We have a 7 year old daughter. We live in a two bedroom home that I run a childcare business out of. They only way we could possible manage would be if we were to $ money for foster care from the state, Short sale our home ruin our credit and rent a larger home.
I am feeling like shit cause I feel like we just cant possibly do this right now. And then on the other hand these boys are family they've had a rough childhood and deserve a loving home. This is just oh so much more than I even want to contemplait right now.


----------



## Lisa40

OMG hunny that's not something you need to be dealing with right now. The poor kids!
Is there anyone else that can help out? Grandparents? 
:hugs: to you
xx


----------



## tashyluv

lucysmummy said:


> I feel really awful today, Ive had a constant lower back and period paid for two days and last night and today I've had BH's lasting around 30 secs to a minute every 10 mins but they are more like a sharp pain. It is not at all like labour pains when I had by first LO but I just thought BH's werent supposed to be particularly painful.
> Has anybody else had these?

I have had similar symptoms the past few days also, my back has given me the most bother, ive had tightenings in my tummy also. i wouldn't say I have had any "sharp2 pains but my back is achy and then every now and again it gets a bit more intense then goes away? Hard to describe.

I feel like somethings going to pop out my bits when i walk too....eurghhh


----------



## lillichloe

Lisa40 said:


> OMG hunny that's not something you need to be dealing with right now. The poor kids!
> Is there anyone else that can help out? Grandparents?
> :hugs: to you
> xx

I wish there were. BIL has no living parents and my husbands parents really are living the same type of lifestyle as SIL. I'm so utterly overwhelmed.


----------



## Lisa40

I really have no idea what I can say to help, all I can do is offer :hugs:
where are the kids at the moment?
x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ah lillichole, what a situation to be in.... good luck with whatever decision you reach.

I have been looking up hip pain and sleep and some reccomendations are to sleep on a duvet, so i have folded our double duvet (spare one) into 3 so its quite thick and placed it on my side of the bed.... to be honest it looks like a large body pillow, here's hoping i get some pain free sleep.... will update in morning 

Dawn


----------



## PG5K

Lillichloe - that's awful. It must be really difficult with them being family but its also very difficult when you have your own family who need you as well. :hugs: I don't know what you're going to be able to do for the best but I hope someone can give you some support or legal advice.

Jocr - maggots freak me out to! One really hot summer day I had been out to work and by the time I got home there were maggots in my cats food bowl. It really upset me and I had to get my husband to deal as I couldn't. I'm so paranoid on hot days now.
Any you've missed should turn into flies soon. Not nice but they shouldn't breed again unless there us rotten meat around. 

AFM - I'm struggling to sleep due to the pain from my hips to. Feeling very tired and its only 9:30 ish.
Had a day watching Star wars films with my husband and cat. Had a tiny bit of period type pain but didn't really last.


----------



## Lisa40

Ewwww maggots :sick: you poor thing.
It's one of the reasons we switched our cats to dry food only this summer, if you leave your door/ window open you can be sure 1 fly will get in & lay eggs. The cats didn't like us much for it, we were pretty much snubbed for a week, but they are used to it now.
Best decision ever, much cheaper, less waste and no bad smells :thumbup:
I almost caved as one lost weight & kept whining at me but he's fine now :yipee:
x


----------



## lillichloe

I really don't know. I know the state doesn't have them in custody yet. Thanks for the support. I should stress so much yet.


----------



## Lucky7s

Lilichloe-don't stress for sure, I'm sure things will fall into place. 

Went to doctor today, border line high blood pressure...lots of water retention. She told me to go home and rest and no more work. Friday is my last day anyways but I still went home. Gonna go in Friday to tidy up last minute stuff and be done! It's so crazy how close we all are.... I mean my due date is almost 2 weeks I feel like it could be any minute now!
So ready to see him.


----------



## lazybum09

induction tomorrow, up early! can't sleep as nervous, !


----------



## lucysmummy

Miss Broody said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> I feel really awful today, Ive had a constant lower back and period paid for two days and last night and today I've had BH's lasting around 30 secs to a minute every 10 mins but they are more like a sharp pain. It is not at all like labour pains when I had by first LO but I just thought BH's werent supposed to be particularly painful.
> Has anybody else had these?
> 
> Odd isn't it, i grab the nearest surface and wince when they happen, and gasp sometimes too! they are not like braxton hicks that i get!! the hospital said when i was in before they are regular tightenings rather than proper contractions though - which makes sense i am not naive enough to think this is the only amount they are going to hurt.
> 
> I guess there are lots of different streigths of BH and contractions on the spectrum!!  xClick to expand...

I'm glad I arent the only person I was starting to think I was being dramatic, hope they turn into the real thing soon though as I am sick of people at work saying 'ow are you in labour' everytime I take a minute or wince when Ive had one.


----------



## lucysmummy

tashyluv said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> I feel really awful today, Ive had a constant lower back and period paid for two days and last night and today I've had BH's lasting around 30 secs to a minute every 10 mins but they are more like a sharp pain. It is not at all like labour pains when I had by first LO but I just thought BH's werent supposed to be particularly painful.
> Has anybody else had these?
> 
> I have had similar symptoms the past few days also, my back has given me the most bother, ive had tightenings in my tummy also. i wouldn't say I have had any "sharp2 pains but my back is achy and then every now and again it gets a bit more intense then goes away? Hard to describe.
> 
> I feel like somethings going to pop out my bits when i walk too....eurghhhClick to expand...

I know what you mean about being hard to describe and I wonder if its worse cos its my 2nd or just that I am more aware this time.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

For ladies struggling with hip pain at night i would suggest trying to sleep on a folded duvet, it was like a big body pillow..... Took some getting used to but no hip pain last night.... Slept for 4 solid hours (unusual for me now) and woke up feeling okay. Also raised me higher which made getting in to, and out of bed easer as our bed is quite low. 

Dawn


----------



## lucysmummy

lazybum09 said:


> induction tomorrow, up early! can't sleep as nervous, !

Good Luck and let us know how you get on, cant wait to see pics of your little bundle. x


----------



## Miss Broody

lucysmummy said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> I feel really awful today, Ive had a constant lower back and period paid for two days and last night and today I've had BH's lasting around 30 secs to a minute every 10 mins but they are more like a sharp pain. It is not at all like labour pains when I had by first LO but I just thought BH's werent supposed to be particularly painful.
> Has anybody else had these?
> 
> Odd isn't it, i grab the nearest surface and wince when they happen, and gasp sometimes too! they are not like braxton hicks that i get!! the hospital said when i was in before they are regular tightenings rather than proper contractions though - which makes sense i am not naive enough to think this is the only amount they are going to hurt.
> 
> I guess there are lots of different streigths of BH and contractions on the spectrum!!  xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I arent the only person I was starting to think I was being dramatic, hope they turn into the real thing soon though as I am sick of people at work saying 'ow are you in labour' everytime I take a minute or wince when Ive had one.Click to expand...

Yep i get the is this it question each time - how the hell should i know whether it is!! I have to say i get the impression that the second time round pregnancy will be much easier!!

I spent the whole day yesterday debating whether my waters had gone! I thought they had then i decided it wasnt enough water, then i spoke to MW friend who said it could be, then i spoke to hospital who said it didnt sound like it! 

I am a bit worried about getting in the bath now in case they have. joy! 

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Dawnlouise30 said:


> For ladies struggling with hip pain at night i would suggest trying to sleep on a folded duvet, it was like a big body pillow..... Took some getting used to but no hip pain last night.... Slept for 4 solid hours (unusual for me now) and woke up feeling okay. Also raised me higher which made getting in to, and out of bed easer as our bed is quite low.
> 
> Dawn

Our bed is really low as well, night is the worst time of the day for me, heaving myself in and out of that bed for the loo all night!! Seriously considering starting to sleep on the sofa! x


----------



## Erised

lazybum09 said:


> induction tomorrow, up early! can't sleep as nervous, !

Good luck tomorrow!! Hope everything goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## JayDee

Good luck Lazybum.

Hope things sort themselves out for you and your family lilchloe - families are very stressful sometimes aren't they?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck Lazybum

Anyone not having ANY signs or feelings that you'll go soon... me... nada nothing zilch zero!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Good luck Lazybum, hope its going well and that the induction doesnt take too long!  xx


----------



## Lisa40

Nothing at all here mrs b. Had my midwife appt today & although she's dropped she's not engaged, mw thinks I'll definately go to my due date which is great for me as I still have 10 days in work.
I'm feeling good still though so quite happy to wait a bit longer so all my mat leave plans fall into place :yipee:
x


----------



## PG5K

lazybum09 said:


> induction tomorrow, up early! can't sleep as nervous, !

Will be thinking of you and hoping for a quick induction. Can't wait to see your little man - I'm so excited :hugs: 

I haven't had any signs Mrs B! I get the odd twinge, occasional period type pain but it doesn't last. I'm just trying to enjoy my maternity leave, watching trashy tv and spending plenty of time with my Dh.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tired tired and more tired today. Have lots to accomplish but can't get that motivation!


----------



## lillichloe

Lazybum- good luck! Can't wait to hear your LO has arrived. 
Mrs.b- I'm not full term yet but I am quite positive little miss is not going to be making an early appearance. 

I hope everyone is feeling well today!!


----------



## Lucky7s

Good luck lazybum! Can't wait to see pics hear your story of induction.

I'm feeling more and more period type pains and have tightenings. My doc asked if I wanted to be checked but I declined, I'll wait till next week. My kne are killing me...I think the weight and pressure are getting to them. Ugh can't wait to have my body back and my baby!


----------



## lazybum09

thanks ladies, im so nervous now! nervous about what's going to happen and leaving my daughter , ill update when i can x


----------



## AshleyLK

Just came back from my appointment. Midwife checked my cervix and said it is 1 centimeter dilated and 50% effaced. She said that is good and I am hoping to get induced at 39 weeks so my dh can be present -he is a project engineer and has a very hectic travel schedule :(


----------



## AshleyLK

Oh yeah I forgot to mention, there was some blood after I used the bathroom. Is this normal for after getting your cervix checked?


----------



## leia37

Ashley - perfectly normal to have slight bleeding. same happened with me. ended up going into labour 5 days later :)

So exciting for all you ladies. cant wait to hear announcements soon. sounds like a few of you are very close.

AFM - finally got my cuddle on Sat and little Finlay came out of hospital on tues. So happy to have him home and have sleepless nights. As far as we know all is well and although have to carefully monitor his weight gain and go for brain scan and full exam at start of Nov to make sure lack of oxygen had no effect on him, he seems like a perfectly gorgeous normal baby.
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









photo(5).jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









photo(6).jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Erised

aww leia, he's absolutely gorgeous!! I can't believe the size of him either, how big was he again at birth? He's absolutely perfect. So glad you have him home with you now =D 

Good luck with the test in November, hope all results come back with positive outcome.


----------



## AshleyLK

leia37 said:


> Ashley - perfectly normal to have slight bleeding. same happened with me. ended up going into labour 5 days later :)
> 
> So exciting for all you ladies. cant wait to hear announcements soon. sounds like a few of you are very close.
> 
> AFM - finally got my cuddle on Sat and little Finlay came out of hospital on tues. So happy to have him home and have sleepless nights. As far as we know all is well and although have to carefully monitor his weight gain and go for brain scan and full exam at start of Nov to make sure lack of oxygen had no effect on him, he seems like a perfectly gorgeous normal baby.

What a beautiful baby! Look at all of that hair!


----------



## lillichloe

leia37 said:


> Ashley - perfectly normal to have slight bleeding. same happened with me. ended up going into labour 5 days later :)
> 
> So exciting for all you ladies. cant wait to hear announcements soon. sounds like a few of you are very close.
> 
> AFM - finally got my cuddle on Sat and little Finlay came out of hospital on tues. So happy to have him home and have sleepless nights. As far as we know all is well and although have to carefully monitor his weight gain and go for brain scan and full exam at start of Nov to make sure lack of oxygen had no effect on him, he seems like a perfectly gorgeous normal baby.

Congrats on getting him home! He is beautiful!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well isnt he just perfect?! Congrats!! :)


----------



## gamblesrh

Can't get comfy in bed tonight, thinking about heading to the hospital since my hips are really hurting.


----------



## PG5K

So pleased for you Leia! He looks gorgeous and perfect.


----------



## leia37

Thank you :) . He weighed 2900g which is equivilent to 6lb 4oz. So a great weight considering the most any of my others have weighed is 5lb 1oz. just giving myself pat on back for pushing him out. I know most of you will be or have pushed out bigger but for me its impressive :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Leia, he is gorgeous x


----------



## Erised

leia37 said:


> Thank you :) . He weighed 2900g which is equivilent to 6lb 4oz. So a great weight considering the most any of my others have weighed is 5lb 1oz. just giving myself pat on back for pushing him out. I know most of you will be or have pushed out bigger but for me its impressive :)

Eleanor weighed 2900 at birth, (which I worked out to be 6lbs 6oz btw [6lbs = 2721 grams, 6oz = 170 grams together = 2891 grams], so even more impressive ;)) but she seemed so much smaller than your little man. I honestly thought he was a lot more than that, he looks so big already. He looks incredibly healthy and in those photos you really wouldn't think he came early.


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies, so much going on in our thread :happydance:

PG5k - lazy day watching starrwars with hubby, I'm well jell! Hubby is always busy working here and we have hardly say together since me moved in 7 weeks ago. I hope when he has 2 weeks off work he actually does rather then doing paperwork and answering phone calls etc. he is self employed so it's a tricky one. 

LAZYBUM - good luck with your induction :thumbup:

LILICHLOE - I'm sorry to hear about all your stress with family, you could really do without it all. Hopefully things will get sorted without you having to get involved too much :hugs:

LEIA - well done you he is a beaut, enjoy :happydance:

LISA- yeah we use dry food for the cats too and occasionally treat them to some wet. I know what they would rather though. 

AFM - maggot mania has calmed down abit I have still had to squish a few more over the past few days and I haven't checked this morning yet but I really hope that it is nearly sorted. They make my skin crawl and freak me out big time. 

Off to cinema tonight and Brighton for the day tomorrow. We are going to jaime Oliver's for lunch and then choccywoccydoodah for cake in the afternoon :munch: 
MIL offered to pay for a hotel for a night or two to go and relax together before baby comes but we don't fancy going anywhere so near to EDD and so said we would rather have a day in Brighton (only about 25 miles from us) so I hope the weather is ok. 
DH birthday on Tuesday so you never know baby might make an early appearance for a fab bday prezzy for him. 

Have 38 wk midwife appointment this morning, tbh I don't really get much from seeing them really as they keep chopping and changing but hey Ho. 

Is anyone having the strep b test or had it? I'm going to ask today but I doubt they will test. I'm only thinking of it as 2 people in DH had it and have made me aware. 

:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Leia he's gorgeous, congratulations.

My little boy was 2890g at birth which I was told is 6lb 4oz. I think it's head size that determines how easy or otherwise they are to push out - my son was (and still is) skinny so am hoping that it won't be much harder to push this one out even if she weighs a bit more!


----------



## Lisa40

Congratulations Leia :yipee:

& I asked for the test Jocr but they wouldn't do it so I got a private one for £35, sent it off on Tuesday so just waiting for the results.
Not sure if I'd take the antibiotics in labour though as they can cause issues themselves but will discuss all options with the docs if it cones back positive.
I'd just rather know so they keep a closer eye on :baby: once she's here :thumbup:
x


----------



## Mrs.B.

He is gorgeous Leia!!


----------



## Fizzoid

That he is! :)


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies. Quick question, not sure if any of you UK ladies will know. My midwife said the GP likes to see mums to be at there 38 week mark rather than just have a normal midwife appointment. Do any of you know if the GP is likely to check to see if my cervix has dilated at all?? Else I don't see why it has to be a GP appointment rather than midwife if they are only going to do the same thing?!? I guess I am just curious to know if anything is going on - fed up of being pregnant now lol


----------



## Lisa40

Sorry Jenba, no idea, I only saw my usual midwife at my 38 week appt, My GP obviously doesn't care as much as yours :haha:
x


----------



## 3outnumbered

Leia he is so cute and that hair!!!

Jenba, no mention of that at all! and i doubt if the GP will check cervix! his not gyni or obstec is he just general.

Woke up at 1am this morning with strong contractions that lasted every ten minutes for a couple of hours, so propped myself up to get some sleep woke up at 7am, contractions GONE!

boo!!!

9 days until my due date! xx


----------



## PG5K

Ooo... chocywockydoodah! I've only seen it on the tv but itooks fab. I really hope its as good as it looks because I'd love to go.
I think it would be almost a 4 hour drive for us to get to Brighton but ive always fancied it as it looks so lively.


----------



## gamblesrh

3outnumbered said:


> Leia he is so cute and that hair!!!
> 
> Jenba, no mention of that at all! and i doubt if the GP will check cervix! his not gyni or obstec is he just general.
> 
> Woke up at 1am this morning with strong contractions that lasted every ten minutes for a couple of hours, so propped myself up to get some sleep woke up at 7am, contractions GONE!
> 
> boo!!!
> 
> 9 days until my due date! xx

I know the feeling last night I was not able to get comfy at all for about 3 hours got up every 5 minutes to pee and finally was able to go to sleep. 

I had contractions almost a week ago that were not going away went to the hospital and of course they sent me home, because the contractions had stopped. So now sitting here wondering if I should even go to the hospital wth the contractions I'm having today.


----------



## Miss Broody

Jenba said:


> Hi ladies. Quick question, not sure if any of you UK ladies will know. My midwife said the GP likes to see mums to be at there 38 week mark rather than just have a normal midwife appointment. Do any of you know if the GP is likely to check to see if my cervix has dilated at all?? Else I don't see why it has to be a GP appointment rather than midwife if they are only going to do the same thing?!? I guess I am just curious to know if anything is going on - fed up of being pregnant now lol

Have you had a show? I had one before i went to hospital a few weeks ago and got told i had effaced 85% and soft but still closed, i have had several bits since then but today had a big one and it had a little tiny bit of blood so i am assuming that my cervix has started to dilate.

its the only thing we have to go on without doctors checking!! 

TBH much as though i would like to know internals are just horrendous so i am happy to avoid any i dont need!! xx


----------



## lillichloe

Jocr said:


> Morning ladies, so much going on in our thread :happydance:
> 
> PG5k - lazy day watching starrwars with hubby, I'm well jell! Hubby is always busy working here and we have hardly say together since me moved in 7 weeks ago. I hope when he has 2 weeks off work he actually does rather then doing paperwork and answering phone calls etc. he is self employed so it's a tricky one.
> 
> LAZYBUM - good luck with your induction :thumbup:
> 
> LILICHLOE - I'm sorry to hear about all your stress with family, you could really do without it all. Hopefully things will get sorted without you having to get involved too much :hugs:
> 
> LEIA - well done you he is a beaut, enjoy :happydance:
> 
> LISA- yeah we use dry food for the cats too and occasionally treat them to some wet. I know what they would rather though.
> 
> AFM - maggot mania has calmed down abit I have still had to squish a few more over the past few days and I haven't checked this morning yet but I really hope that it is nearly sorted. They make my skin crawl and freak me out big time.
> 
> Off to cinema tonight and Brighton for the day tomorrow. We are going to jaime Oliver's for lunch and then choccywoccydoodah for cake in the afternoon :munch:
> MIL offered to pay for a hotel for a night or two to go and relax together before baby comes but we don't fancy going anywhere so near to EDD and so said we would rather have a day in Brighton (only about 25 miles from us) so I hope the weather is ok.
> DH birthday on Tuesday so you never know baby might make an early appearance for a fab bday prezzy for him.
> 
> Have 38 wk midwife appointment this morning, tbh I don't really get much from seeing them really as they keep chopping and changing but hey Ho.
> 
> Is anyone having the strep b test or had it? I'm going to ask today but I doubt they will test. I'm only thinking of it as 2 people in DH had it and have made me aware.
> 
> :hugs:

I found out at my appt today that my strep B test was positive so I have to have IV antibiotics for atleast 4 hour before baby is born. strep B can be very dangerous to baby if not treated properly.I would want to be tested.


----------



## gamblesrh

After the oldest gets home from school I will be heading to the hospital, doctor's orders. I don't really want to drive an hour for them to tell me to go home.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leia- beautiful baby boy!

Jocr- I had the group b swab last week. It's standard here, everyone gets it. It's precautionary. Very quick and simple test.

Had my OB appt today 37w5d. It was okay except for the fast I got there right on time and was made to wait in a huge line for 20 minutes to register, then 40 minutes as they let two others in before me even though my appt was first. Once I got in they sent in the training resident (it's a teaching hospital which I normally don't mind), who took his time asking loads of questions, had trouble feeling baby's position and finding the heartbeat. So real OB comes in and repeats. I was there for an hour and a half, my son was fussing, both of us were starving as it was 12:30 by then.
Anyways she said 'unless your opposed to it we begin cervical checks next week'.
She also said baby's head is 'very low' and that I have a 'little bum in my ribs'...yep I can feel it!


----------



## AshleyLK

lillichloe said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, so much going on in our thread :happydance:
> 
> PG5k - lazy day watching starrwars with hubby, I'm well jell! Hubby is always busy working here and we have hardly say together since me moved in 7 weeks ago. I hope when he has 2 weeks off work he actually does rather then doing paperwork and answering phone calls etc. he is self employed so it's a tricky one.
> 
> LAZYBUM - good luck with your induction :thumbup:
> 
> LILICHLOE - I'm sorry to hear about all your stress with family, you could really do without it all. Hopefully things will get sorted without you having to get involved too much :hugs:
> 
> LEIA - well done you he is a beaut, enjoy :happydance:
> 
> LISA- yeah we use dry food for the cats too and occasionally treat them to some wet. I know what they would rather though.
> 
> AFM - maggot mania has calmed down abit I have still had to squish a few more over the past few days and I haven't checked this morning yet but I really hope that it is nearly sorted. They make my skin crawl and freak me out big time.
> 
> Off to cinema tonight and Brighton for the day tomorrow. We are going to jaime Oliver's for lunch and then choccywoccydoodah for cake in the afternoon :munch:
> MIL offered to pay for a hotel for a night or two to go and relax together before baby comes but we don't fancy going anywhere so near to EDD and so said we would rather have a day in Brighton (only about 25 miles from us) so I hope the weather is ok.
> DH birthday on Tuesday so you never know baby might make an early appearance for a fab bday prezzy for him.
> 
> Have 38 wk midwife appointment this morning, tbh I don't really get much from seeing them really as they keep chopping and changing but hey Ho.
> 
> Is anyone having the strep b test or had it? I'm going to ask today but I doubt they will test. I'm only thinking of it as 2 people in DH had it and have made me aware.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I found out at my appt today that my strep B test was positive so I have to have IV antibiotics for atleast 4 hour before baby is born. strep B can be very dangerous to baby if not treated properly.I would want to be tested.Click to expand...


They say 1/4 women carry it. I had my test yesterday. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Lucky7s

Ya I took B strep.. but I think I'm negative or they would have called me to tell me. 

Last day at work!!! woo woo.. and one of my producers is giving me a ton of work to do. I'm so annoyed.. some men have no idea how hard it is.. and he has a wife and 2 kids. 
Pisses me off.. plus he knows I have to rest and go home and put my feet up. So annoying. 

Leia - He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## lillichloe

Lucky7- could you imagine what the maternity/paternity leave would be like if it were men Who had babies?? They are sooo clueless. At least it's your last day!

I just realized that I have only two Dr Appts left. Not next Friday but the Friday after I am scheduling my induction! Eeek where'd the time go?!


----------



## gamblesrh

I go back to the doctor on Tuesday and was told tonight that I will be scheduling my induction for next Friday, in 1 week I will be able to meet my little prince Randall Joseph which that day is also my daughter's first birthday there will definitely be a lot going on that day.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I tested negative for strep B! I'm so happy, cause i don't want to got the hospital until the last possible moment. I wish i could have a home birth...:(


----------



## Miss Broody

Crazy isnt it how fast this is going!!! I have the midwife this thursday for the last time!! Then on Monday i go to see the consultant for final scan and to arrange induction for some time that week!!! 

Assuming she doesnt come before, and man does it feel like she wants to!! The tightenings are definately more frequent than they were and had a big show with a little bit of blood yesterday. honestly after all the bits i've had there cannot be any plug left!! 

I was positive on my strep B test, seriously its better to know unless you would refuse the antibiotics anyway - which i know some people do. For me i want to know and i want the antibiotics. As i'm in the UK had to pay for private test, but worth it in my opinion.

x


----------



## 3outnumbered

it just shows doesnt matter how many kids you've had and the consultants saying that your body knows what its doing so you wont go over! that actually its all a load of bull!!!!

no sign of my baby coming either, my first DS came this early! 

i dont get to see my consultant now till 40 +2 for another attempt at a sweep so am a bit jealous of all the mums getting a second one next week!

:nope:

i'll get over it!!

drinking pinapple juice with my raspberry leaf capsules!!! nice!


----------



## gamblesrh

Being induced in 6 days, so hubby and I are finishing last minute stuff this weekend


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How exciting gamblesrh..... Not long now.

I have caught a sickness bug so currently feeling very sorry for myself lol..... Baby is not helping things by pressing on my already delicate stomach...... Ugh, i hate being sick :-(


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: Dawn. Hope you feel better soon.
I tested negative for strep b :yipee: on the downside I think I have a touch of thrush :sad2: had to use a pessary last night which wasn't pleasant... Hope it clears it up though.
xx


----------



## mrswichman

Sooo excited to maybe start maternity leave on the 30th!! What good reason would my doctor have of telling me no i can not start it then???I'm uncomfortable with the pressure and how large i feel, and im on my feet for 6 hours at a register... i think i should get a break...lol, so he better sign me off...lol


----------



## Lisa40

Are you not able to just go on mat leave without a doctor signing you off? I was able to go at 29 weeks if I chose to, just get less tine after baby is born.
I'm starting to wish I had gone earlier though. Had a 9 hour shift today and have an 11 hour shift tomorrow & I really don't feel well this evening. Hoping I'm just tired but everytime I lie down to sleep I feel like I can't breathe & I have to sit up again. And I've had a really bad tummy since I got home... 4 trips to the loo now, feeling sorry for myself tonight :sad2:
ah I was doing so well up to now! :brat:
x


----------



## lillichloe

So is diareah a sign labor is soon? I've had it all day along with period like cramps which I've been having all week but maybe now it's cause of the diareah. Idk. I just wish I could tell if I have it because labor is soon or if I'm sick.


----------



## mrswichman

Well my manager said to just bring a note in with my FMLA papers...so it's really no big deal...I'll cry if the doctor tries to fight me about it...doubt he will though.

And LiLChloe I've read that it does happen...

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/laborbirth/tp/topsignsoflabor.htm


----------



## Miss Broody

Eeeek i think (i hope) this might be it!!!

Had regular tightenings for 9 hours now, getting stronger and longer slowly! But then i have been fairly static as wanted to try to get some sleep!!

Managed to get a few hours of sleep at least, tried the best i could but sometimes they woke me up. 

Not sure when to ring hospital to start making them aware, guess fairly soon at its every 7 ,miinutes lasting 25 seconds, just waiting for them to get a bit stronger/more painful! 

In a few hours when it gets light will be going out for walk with DH!! xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Miss Broody said:


> Eeeek i think (i hope) this might be it!!!
> 
> Had regular tightenings for 9 hours now, getting stronger and longer slowly! But then i have been fairly static as wanted to try to get some sleep!!
> 
> Managed to get a few hours of sleep at least, tried the best i could but sometimes they woke me up.
> 
> Not sure when to ring hospital to start making them aware, guess fairly soon at its every 7 ,miinutes lasting 25 seconds, just waiting for them to get a bit stronger/more painful!
> 
> In a few hours when it gets light will be going out for walk with DH!! xx


hope it is it for you sweetie, call the hospital when they get 4-5mins lasting 60seconds or your waters break.

enjoy your walk it will do you good. xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oooh it's so exciting that you are all term/approaching term. I feel like I've missed out in the excitement! 

My babies are 4 weeks old now - I don't know where the time has gone!

Looking forward to updates about all our little pumpkins being born!

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

BabyBumpHope said:


> Oooh it's so exciting that you are all term/approaching term. I feel like I've missed out in the excitement!
> 
> My babies are 4 weeks old now - I don't know where the time has gone!
> 
> Looking forward to updates about all our little pumpkins being born!
> 
> X

hey there Babybumphope. how have you been! they keeping you busy, how are they doing now?


xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How exciting miss Broody :happydance:

Full term today for me :happydance: i could have sworn i was going into labour last night.... Horrendous tummy pains, being sick etc.... Turns out just a really horrid bug..... I don't do being unwell lol so felt very sorry for myself. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How are your babies doing? 





BabyBumpHope said:


> Oooh it's so exciting that you are all term/approaching term. I feel like I've missed out in the excitement!
> 
> My babies are 4 weeks old now - I don't know where the time has gone!
> 
> Looking forward to updates about all our little pumpkins being born!
> 
> X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

The babies are doing great :)

Both are gaining weight well. Poppy has even caught her brother up - they are both 4lb 13oz now!

Hubby is back to work tomorrow - I'm feeling slightly nervous at the thought of having them by myself all day everyday! They are a handful to say the least :)

X


----------



## Jocr

Jenba said:


> Hi ladies. Quick question, not sure if any of you UK ladies will know. My midwife said the GP likes to see mums to be at there 38 week mark rather than just have a normal midwife appointment. Do any of you know if the GP is likely to check to see if my cervix has dilated at all?? Else I don't see why it has to be a GP appointment rather than midwife if they are only going to do the same thing?!? I guess I am just curious to know if anything is going on - fed up of being pregnant now lol

I didn't see a go at my appointment and had no mention of anything except midwife appointments. 



PG5K said:


> Ooo... chocywockydoodah! I've only seen it on the tv but itooks fab. I really hope its as good as it looks because I'd love to go.
> I think it would be almost a 4 hour drive for us to get to Brighton but ive always fancied it as it looks so lively.

The cakes are soooo nice. Whilst we were looking at shops we were in hmv and we spotted the actually cake maker Kim and his wife with the red hair who was tiny. :happydance:



Miss Broody said:


> Crazy isnt it how fast this is going!!! I have the midwife this thursday for the last time!! Then on Monday i go to see the consultant for final scan and to arrange induction for some time that week!!!
> 
> Assuming she doesnt come before, and man does it feel like she wants to!! The tightenings are definately more frequent than they were and had a big show with a little bit of blood yesterday. honestly after all the bits i've had there cannot be any plug left!!
> 
> I was positive on my strep B test, seriously its better to know unless you would refuse the antibiotics anyway - which i know some people do. For me i want to know and i want the antibiotics. As i'm in the UK had to pay for private test, but worth it in my opinion.
> 
> x

Yeah at least you know. Asked midwife for test and she said they don't do it as standard and if I want test have to find somewhere privately!!! You would have thought that as its so common and can be dangerous for baby they would test us all as standard. Not impressed. 



Dawnlouise30 said:


> How exciting gamblesrh..... Not long now.
> 
> I have caught a sickness bug so currently feeling very sorry for myself lol..... Baby is not helping things by pressing on my already delicate stomach...... Ugh, i hate being sick :-(

Hope you are feeling much better soon Hun. :hugs:



Lisa40 said:


> :hugs: Dawn. Hope you feel better soon.
> I tested negative for strep b :yipee: on the downside I think I have a touch of thrush :sad2: had to use a pessary last night which wasn't pleasant... Hope it clears it up though.
> xx

I have a pesserry to use tonight, been putting it off though incase it starts things off prematurely. Just a scary cat arnt I. 



Lisa40 said:


> Are you not able to just go on mat leave without a doctor signing you off? I was able to go at 29 weeks if I chose to, just get less tine after baby is born.
> I'm starting to wish I had gone earlier though. Had a 9 hour shift today and have an 11 hour shift tomorrow & I really don't feel well this evening. Hoping I'm just tired but everytime I lie down to sleep I feel like I can't breathe & I have to sit up again. And I've had a really bad tummy since I got home... 4 trips to the loo now, feeling sorry for myself tonight :sad2:
> ah I was doing so well up to now! :brat:
> x

Maybe it's the start of Lanier for you?



Dawnlouise30 said:


> How exciting miss Broody :happydance:
> 
> Full term today for me :happydance: i could have sworn i was going into labour last night.... Horrendous tummy pains, being sick etc.... Turns out just a really horrid bug..... I don't do being unwell lol so felt very sorry for myself.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

Hope you are better soon Hun. 

AFM - I've had period like pain and lower back ache for quite a few days now and just a couple of tightenings. 
Got lunch out with DH family today at the Thai for his bday, we were only there last night with friends. Just fancy sitting in pj's with hubby all day. Hopefully we can get some time together later as its piddling down with rain here so not much he can do outside. 
Water retention is still pretty bad, hope I wee it all out after baby comes so I get my feet back and can wear something other than flip flops :haha:


----------



## gamblesrh

I can't believe I only have 8 days left until due date, and 5 days until I'm induced, it's been a long and tiring road.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all 
Just thought id drop in with an update!

Been in hospital all weekend after a massive bleed the other morning, after lots of monitoring and having no idea where that amount of blood came from, they doctors have now decided to induce :thumbup:

So I'm back in hospital on tuesday for monitoring an then Friday morning back in for monitoring again and we will be induced Friday afternoon :thumbup:

Extreamely nervous and a little gutted about not being able to have our waterbirth etc but needs must!

I just can't believe we'll be meeting our little princess in 5 days!! :wohoo:


----------



## 3outnumbered

take it easy then Princess! very excited for you! 5 days! ekk! so close! xxx


----------



## gamblesrh

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all
> Just thought id drop in with an update!
> 
> Been in hospital all weekend after a massive bleed the other morning, after lots of monitoring and having no idea where that amount of blood came from, they doctors have now decided to induce :thumbup:
> 
> So I'm back in hospital on tuesday for monitoring an then Friday morning back in for monitoring again and we will be induced Friday afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> Extreamely nervous and a little gutted about not being able to have our waterbirth etc but needs must!
> 
> I just can't believe we'll be meeting our little princess in 5 days!! :wohoo:

We will both be meeting our LO the same day


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## PG5K

Sounds like exciting week ahead for a few of you! :happydance:

I'm feeling in a lot of pain today, i can hardly walk due to hip and pelvic pain. :( Don't know what to do with myself so I might have a bath.
I have been out to Stratford upon Avon food festival today so have done a little bit of walking.
I'm in bed with period type pains so I keep my fingers crossed its not going to be too long now. Have a feeling I'm going to be in this much pain and go overdue.


----------



## Miss Broody

Urgh fed up!!! Things seem to have more or less stopped again, my whole bump and down there hurt now from all the tightenings, but they have almost completely tailed off. 

I go to see the consultant and get told my induction date one week today, its not looking good for making it before hand. 

I swear my body thinks its time to go but the little lasy is not cooperating!!! I was having regular tightenings and lots of mucus plus/show etc etc She is refusing to engage and is busy moving around like a nutter!! I thought they were meant to slow near the end!! 

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Induction tomorrow! very nervous and excited. had a nice relaxing weekend and now im so ready to no longer be pregnant!


----------



## gamblesrh

I go in for induction on Friday if they don't send me tomorrow at my appointment,I'm so ready for him to get here but yet so nervous.


----------



## Indi84

Wow good luck to everyone being induced soon!
And glad the twins are well babybumphope
I have no signs of anything, feel like I'll be hanging around here on my own till 42 weeks :dohh: This baby seems very comfy where he is!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Can't believe how many of you are going to meet your baby very very soon!! 

Indi, I'm with you on that one, I'll be hanging around knowing my luck!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

big whoop! 39weeks today!

Boo! not a twinge or niggle in sight!!!!

natural sucks!!!:dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah we'll make it. We are just in that uncomfortable get baby out stage. I'm moody as hell too and about ready to kill my husband for not bwing supportive the last little bit of pregnancy. I am seriously sore and hurting and he doesn't listen and just brushes me off with 'so go nap' or 'go take a bath then'. He has rubbed my back once this pregnancy for 20 seconds and really, I don't think he gives a crap about my pregnancy related issues. I just need him to overhaul his attitude before go time or I don't want him at the hospital. I need support, not a grump. Sorry just needed a quick vent.


----------



## lillichloe

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ah we'll make it. We are just in that uncomfortable get baby out stage. I'm moody as hell too and about ready to kill my husband for not bwing supportive the last little bit of pregnancy. I am seriously sore and hurting and he doesn't listen and just brushes me off with 'so go nap' or 'go take a bath then'. He has rubbed my back once this pregnancy for 20 seconds and really, I don't think he gives a crap about my pregnancy related issues. I just need him to overhaul his attitude before go time or I don't want him at the hospital. I need support, not a grump. Sorry just needed a quick vent.

I think we have the same husband. Lol. One of daycare parents is leaving their kid with me for 14hrs a day this week and I'm not stoked about it. Since I regularly open at 5:30am and am staying open till 8pm for this family I am literally going to he responsible for others people's kids from the time I wake up till I go to bed. At this point in pregnancy. I don't wanna do my regular work let alone extra hours. Some good news though I was moaning to my step mom about it and she is paying a service to come in a deep clean the whole house for me. So I don't have to do it. Best gift ever!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey girls, just to let you know our twinnies arrived last Saturday at 36+3 weeks. We are team pink!! :pink: I was induced but ended up having an emergency c-section after pushing for an hour! Twin 1 had got stuck!
We stayed in hospital for 3 days and have been home for 6. Both girls doing really well and I love being a mummy.
Look forward to more baby arrivals xxx


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Mrs MC! 
Glad to hear they have arrived safe and well. What are they called?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs Mc said:


> Hey girls, just to let you know our twinnies arrived last Saturday at 36+3 weeks. We are team pink!! :pink: I was induced but ended up having an emergency c-section after pushing for an hour! Twin 1 had got stuck!
> We stayed in hospital for 3 days and have been home for 6. Both girls doing really well and I love being a mummy.
> Look forward to more baby arrivals xxx

Massive congratulations, I've added you to the births :) x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Mrs Mc said:


> Hey girls, just to let you know our twinnies arrived last Saturday at 36+3 weeks. We are team pink!! :pink: I was induced but ended up having an emergency c-section after pushing for an hour! Twin 1 had got stuck!
> We stayed in hospital for 3 days and have been home for 6. Both girls doing really well and I love being a mummy.
> Look forward to more baby arrivals xxx

Congratulations Mrs. Mc!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

Mrs Mc said:


> Hey girls, just to let you know our twinnies arrived last Saturday at 36+3 weeks. We are team pink!! :pink: I was induced but ended up having an emergency c-section after pushing for an hour! Twin 1 had got stuck!
> We stayed in hospital for 3 days and have been home for 6. Both girls doing really well and I love being a mummy.
> Look forward to more baby arrivals xxx

Huge congratulations!


----------



## gamblesrh

I can't wait to be added to the births. I spoke with the doctor's office and the nurses are scheduling the inductions so tomorrow I will know for sure what day I'm going in to have my little prince.


----------



## 3outnumbered

yeh for you and the twinnies!!!

and home so soon.

xxx

:baby::baby:


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats on your twin ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg!! Baby Harvey made a very quick entry into the world at 8.05, at home! Ambulance didnt have time to arrive. Waters went at 6.30, I delivered him.myself with no pain releif he weighs 7lbs 15.5 and is gorgeous


----------



## gamblesrh

leoniebabey said:


> Omg!! Baby Harvey made a very quick entry into the world at 8.05, at home! Ambulance didnt have time to arrive. Waters went at 6.30, I delivered him.myself with no pain releif he weighs 7lbs 15.5 and is gorgeous

That's what I'm scared is going to happen to me and this is my 5th, also congrats to all the ladies who have giving birth already, one piece of advice: enjoy them now it really does go by fast


----------



## lillichloe

Leoniebabey Congrats!! That must have been a bit scary!! Glad you and LO ate doing well!
Mrs Mc- congrats on your twin girls! What a bummer to go through labor and pushing to end up with a Section. Bet it's more than worth it though!!
So exciting hearing of all these babies are being born!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats mr mc and leonie !! That's amazing news you two :) just goes to show us nothing goes as planned.


----------



## AshleyLK

leoniebabey said:


> Omg!! Baby Harvey made a very quick entry into the world at 8.05, at home! Ambulance didnt have time to arrive. Waters went at 6.30, I delivered him.myself with no pain releif he weighs 7lbs 15.5 and is gorgeous

Omg! Congrats so happy he arrived safely!


----------



## Miss Broody

Congratulations Mrc Mc and Leonie!!! Aww more of our babies out in the world!! 

My contractions restarted yesterday afternoon getting progressively stronger, longer etc. Went into hospital as thought waters had gone but turns out they hadnt so back home. 

The good news is that the little lady has now fully engaged so at least now she can help my cervix by putting some pressure on it!!!! 

I am sick of the early labour/latent phase now!!!! 

Good luck everybody due to be induced in the next couple of days xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Oh wow leonie! Glad everything is ok!
Congrats to you and to mrs mc on the twins, also to everyone else who's had there LOs!

Were losing a lot of October babies to September :haha:


----------



## Erised

Aww, congrats Mrs Mc on your twin girls!! Sounds like you've done a fantastic job growing them for them to be home so quickly. Enjoy the chaos =D 

Leonie, that's one fast birth! No wonder that surprised you. Amazing <3
Congrats on your little man


----------



## JayDee

Congrats Mrs Mc and Leoniebaby - so many babies that can't wait to meet their mummies and daddies :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats to you too Leoniebaby


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Mrs MC and Leoniebaby on your arrivals. How exciting x x


----------



## maisie78

Congrats Mrs Mc and Leonie :flower:

No signs of this LO coming early :( I've been getting some tightenings but she is still wriggling away and seems a bit too comfortable to be putting in an early appearance. I am sooo uncomfortable now and my hands are shocking. I don't come on the computer very often as it just makes them so painfully numb. I am trying to keep up with all your news though. We're losing a lot of October babies to Sept :D I am still hoping this LO will decide to come early too.


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Mrs mc and Leoniebaby :flower:. Its getting very exciting now. Good luck and healthy births to all you ladies. Looks like we are going to stretch October births over 2 and half months :)


----------



## lillichloe

I'm full term today! Whoot! Come on baby girl momma is ready whenever you are!


----------



## Fizzoid

Congrats :)

Not much longer for us either.


----------



## Lady-K

leoniebabey said:


> Omg!! Baby Harvey made a very quick entry into the world at 8.05, at home! Ambulance didnt have time to arrive. Waters went at 6.30, I delivered him.myself with no pain releif he weighs 7lbs 15.5 and is gorgeous

Wow! Congratulations. And well done you for delivering him yourself. Amazing


----------



## gamblesrh

OK ladies got my official induction date, I will be meeting Randall Joseph no later then Monday October 1, 2012.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Lady-K said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Omg!! Baby Harvey made a very quick entry into the world at 8.05, at home! Ambulance didnt have time to arrive. Waters went at 6.30, I delivered him.myself with no pain releif he weighs 7lbs 15.5 and is gorgeous
> 
> Wow! Congratulations. And well done you for delivering him yourself. AmazingClick to expand...

amazing indeed well done you Leonie!!



xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

so do i or dont i eat a vindaloo tonight???????


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What's a vindaloo?


----------



## 3outnumbered

Hopeful42nd said:


> What's a vindaloo?

a really really hot curry!!!!

xxx


:winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Your a braver lady than me. A tikka massala is all i can stand lol. :haha:




3outnumbered said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> What's a vindaloo?
> 
> a really really hot curry!!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## maisie78

3outnumbered said:


> so do i or dont i eat a vindaloo tonight???????

Do it! Do it! Do it! :haha:

Had my 38 week mw appointment today and there is was a trace of protein in my sample :( Mw has sent it to be analysed for pre-e. I have had a lot of swelling in my feet throughout pregnancy but admittedly this has got a bit worse the last week or two though not massively so. My BP is still perfectly normal though and it was only a very small amount so really hoping it's just an anomaly otherwise that'll be my homebirth out the window :cry: I'm seeing her again on Tuesday and she wants to keep a close eye on me now so fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Miss Broody

Masie fingers crossed its not Pre E!! 

3outnumbered, brave!! I traded up to a madras which is hotter than i would normally have but still edible if i spend the time puffing and my lips sting etc. 

No way could i eat a vindaloo!! Haha Do you normally have hot curry or is it going to be really hot for you?? 

We gave in and DTD yesterday, i do feel like things have moved a little, but not enough! x


----------



## maisie78

Full moon this weekend ladies (if you're in the northern hemisphere). I'm reeeeaaaallllly hoping for a full moon baby :winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

just need a quick rant.......

ah, this god damm heartburn is seriously doing my head in now. Had it for months with it affecting sleep etc, but the last 24 hours have by far been the most horrendous.... i feel sick constantly, can't sleep and just uncomfy. I am so snappy with DH because i am tired and fed up of feeling crappy. 
I have tried the advice to eat little and often, doesn't make any difference.
Gaviscon helps for 10 mins and then it returns and gaviscon only makes me thirsty too. 
I was on tablets from the Dr but they stopped working so she said to stop taking them as there was not enough studies in pregnancy to prove they were completely safe (she told me this after i had been taking them 2 weeks!). so all i have is Gaviscon. 
Taking little sips of water helps but i can't constantly sit up all night doing this. If this continues for another potentially 5 weeks, allowing for going over i think i may just have to scream..... with the no sleep means shitty headaches and general grumpiness.... i know your body is meant to train you for sleepless nights but come on, just a little sleep willl be nice... ori fear i willl be burned out even before little man arrives.
DH wants me to ring DR's and speak to a nurse about how bad it is, but the last time i spoke with the DR i got the impression it was a case of just having to put up with this :-( 

sorry for my moan, just feeling low and DH is out.

Dawn


----------



## Lucky7s

My water broke Monday morning at 6:30am!
Baby Leo was born at 10:23pm, healthy and beautiful 7lbs 2oz
20 inches long! I pushed for 2 1/2 hours, it was pretty crazy! I'll send pics soon, leaving the hospital now! We're so in love!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

ah Lucky7s!! :baby:

many congratulations honey, now get Leo to have a word with Caleb and tell him to get out too!!! looking forward to the pics. :hugs:

had my vindaloo my mouth is on fire and Caleb is moving like a groover dont think he appreciated it!!

:dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Lucky :) Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## lucysmummy

Congrats lucky 7.
Very jealous of all these September babies, wish it was my turn


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Lucky, how lovely x x x


----------



## Indi84

Congrats Lucky!! :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Lucky7! Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Congratulations Lucky!!! 

Hoping for a full moon baby here too!!  xx


----------



## Jocr

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ah we'll make it. We are just in that uncomfortable get baby out stage. I'm moody as hell too and about ready to kill my husband for not bwing supportive the last little bit of pregnancy. I am seriously sore and hurting and he doesn't listen and just brushes me off with 'so go nap' or 'go take a bath then'. He has rubbed my back once this pregnancy for 20 seconds and really, I don't think he gives a crap about my pregnancy related issues. I just need him to overhaul his attitude before go time or I don't want him at the hospital. I need support, not a grump. Sorry just needed a quick vent.

I had a go at my hubby last night for the same reason, he really seems uninterested and it makes you feel like your doing this on your own. He hasn't rubbed my feet or shoulders once without me asking, oh managed to run a bath ONCE! I'm sure they don't realise how hurtful they are being. 
If I'm worried about anything he just says well ring the midwife, you don't need me to tell you what to do. :nope: GITS



Mrs Mc said:


> Hey girls, just to let you know our twinnies arrived last Saturday at 36+3 weeks. We are team pink!! :pink: I was induced but ended up having an emergency c-section after pushing for an hour! Twin 1 had got stuck!
> We stayed in hospital for 3 days and have been home for 6. Both girls doing really well and I love being a mummy.
> Look forward to more baby arrivals xxx

Brilliant, great news:thumbup:



leoniebabey said:


> Omg!! Baby Harvey made a very quick entry into the world at 8.05, at home! Ambulance didnt have time to arrive. Waters went at 6.30, I delivered him.myself with no pain releif he weighs 7lbs 15.5 and is gorgeous

Well done you:happydance:
Good size, is he your first and was he on time or early?



3outnumbered said:


> so do i or dont i eat a vindaloo tonight???????

So did your madras work? I'm off to the Indian tonight as I've been fancying one for ages now. Will only have tikka masala though:blush:



maisie78 said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> so do i or dont i eat a vindaloo tonight???????
> 
> Do it! Do it! Do it! :hah
> 
> Had my 38 week mw appointment today and there is was a trace of protein in my sample :( Mw has sent it to be analysed for pre-e. I have had a lot of swelling in my feet throughout pregnancy but admittedly this has got a bit worse the last week or two though not massively so. My BP is still perfectly normal though and it was only a very small amount so really hoping it's just an anomaly otherwise that'll be my homebirth out the window :cry: I'm seeing her again on Tuesday and she wants to keep a close eye on me now so fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about.Click to expand...

I've been paranoid about pre e as been in Hosp twice with such high bp but no protein. My feet have swollen badly now, last night I was really worried about it. I have MW apt tomorrow am so will tell her AGAIN but she just says oh swelling is normal! Don't they know how worried we get??:shrug: 
I hope that your BP foes down and feet too. 
Tried to get my rings off today but one just won't come off eeak, tried soap and cold water but its not budging. 



Lucky7s said:


> My water broke Monday morning at 6:30am!
> Baby Leo was born at 10:23pm, healthy and beautiful 7lbs 2oz
> 20 inches long! I pushed for 2 1/2 hours, it was pretty crazy! I'll send pics soon, leaving the hospital now! We're so in love!!

Congratulations, was he on time?



Dawnlouise30 said:


> just need a quick rant.......
> 
> ah, this god damm heartburn is seriously doing my head in now. Had it for months with it affecting sleep etc, but the last 24 hours have by far been the most horrendous.... i feel sick constantly, can't sleep and just uncomfy. I am so snappy with DH because i am tired and fed up of feeling crappy.
> I have tried the advice to eat little and often, doesn't make any difference.
> Gaviscon helps for 10 mins and then it returns and gaviscon only makes me thirsty too.
> I was on tablets from the Dr but they stopped working so she said to stop taking them as there was not enough studies in pregnancy to prove they were completely safe (she told me this after i had been taking them 2 weeks!). so all i have is Gaviscon.
> Taking little sips of water helps but i can't constantly sit up all night doing this. If this continues for another potentially 5 weeks, allowing for going over i think i may just have to scream..... with the no sleep means shitty headaches and general grumpiness.... i know your body is meant to train you for sleepless nights but come on, just a little sleep willl be nice... ori fear i willl be burned out even before little man arrives.
> DH wants me to ring DR's and speak to a nurse about how bad it is, but the last time i spoke with the DR i got the impression it was a case of just having to put up with this :-(
> 
> sorry for my moan, just feeling low and DH is out.
> 
> Dawn

Ahh Dawn, it will alone worth it very soon Hun. I know it's hard especially as you don't know when baby is goi g to come, wouldn't it be nice to know aye. 

AFM - I still have very painful groin ache, back ache has nearly all gone, pretty tired most the time. I'm keeping busy meeting up with people, but feel like spitting on my ass most the time though. :blush:
One of my feet is still badly puffed up which scares me. 
Baby just doesn't seem to be as active as before which also panicky me, I'm sure it's just because their is less room for him to wriggle but it makes me uneasy. He is moving throughout the day off and on but just not as much or as strongly. I'm getting myself at it. Anyone else feeling this?
I suppose I'm just as worried now as I was in the first few weeks. Desperate to have him in my arms and see he is ok. 
My EDD is next Tuesday (2nd oct) but as far as I'm concerned its the 10th as we had IUI and surely you shou
D Ho by that and your last period date rather then the first scan we had when they did the estimation on size? 
Anyone else have different EDD?

Big :hugs: Jo


----------



## Jocr

Me at 39 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jocr

Me at 39 weeks side on
Don't know why it comes up this way round. 
Anyway I have put on nearly 3 stone!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## princess_1991

Jocr you look lovely hun!

I need to do my last bump pic :blush:

I can't believe tomorrows the day!! I know there's a high chance she won't come tomorrow but just getting things moving is all to exciting! :happydance:

I'm gunna have a daughter :shock: it's so overwhelming :haha:


----------



## maisie78

Lucky7s Congratulations :thumbup: I can't wait to see some pics of Leo 

Jocr you look lovely :flower: From the front pic you wouldn't know you are pregnant, you have such a neat bump. 

I know what you mean about the panicky feeling. My LO is quite active thankfully but when she does have her quiet times I do find myself prodding her to get her to move. I'm starting to feel worried now that I am so near then end that something will go wrong. I just can't believe that my baby will be safe and sound in my arms any time now, I want her to be here. Finding the protein has spooked me a little too I guess. I feel fine otherwise so am hoping it's nothing. 

DawnLouise....boooooooo to heartburn. I wont say don't worry you're nearly there cos I get that all the time when I complain about my hands hurting so much and it makes me want to punch someone :haha: Almonds are supposed to be a good natural remedy as the oil neutralises the acid or coconut water if you can get that. I hope it gets better soon or baby arrives in good time for you x


----------



## 3outnumbered

well the Vindaloo made my eyes water, my nose run and made me fart all night long!!!! dont light a match! :dohh:

that was it! nothing else, nadda! zero!

:cry:


----------



## PG5K

Outnumbered - that's so funny! I have been terribly gassy without the curry recently.

Dawn - I get heartburn at night as soon as I try and relax and its awful. :( I hope there is something else they can try for you. 

Jocr - your bump looks very similar to mine :happydance: 

AFM - was signed off from the consultant today :) 
My bump seemed to loose 3cm so they sent me for a scan but the baby is perfect. They said she is measuring as she should about 6lb12oz. 

The weird thing was is that she said she had never seen a placenta like mine but it was working so that's all that mattered. She's asked me to see if the mw who delivers can give her a call about it :crazy: Very odd! 

My pelvis is killing me and getting worse every day but the baby is in there now so I will just keep my fingers crossed for her to come in the next week otherwise I won't be able to walk anymore.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats lucky!

Jocr- I think men just don't understand. If they can't feel it they can't associate, and for men it's all about how to fix it! We really just want them to hear us out and say'aw, I'm sorry Hun, it'll be worth it' is that too much to ask???
Ah well.

Gotta run, appt in one hours and sleepy head that took over my son needs feeding and dressing still.


----------



## 3outnumbered

dont know if i just overdid it this morning, shopping housework, looking after poorly cat....

but seem to be walking like a cowboy and have ache in my bits, like when you have have overdone the :sex:

midwife said last week baby caleb probably would not go down anymore till labour! 

will keep an eye on it!!
strange. 

:wacko:


----------



## leia37

Lucky7 - CONGRATULATIONS :flower:, cant wait to see photos. xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Pgk5- interesting, wonder what is weird about the placenta. Gassy, I was right there with ya last night and this morning. All I had was ice cream and I guess it did not agree with me.

3outnumbered- hope you get a break. Sit down for a while and try to give your pelvis a break.

AFM- docs went well, except I forgot my purse and was 10 min late :blush:
So I got checked, and nothing really going on, 1 cm :( if I was over 2cm she could have tried a sweep to get things going. Ah well, baby is sitting pretty in there for another week. Hopefully things happen by that appt. she scanned quickly again to confirm she stayed head down. She said since we are trying for vbac she will max let me go 10 days overdue and then induction will be next move (break waters first before meds as they like to stay away from them).
Pray this baby decides to come in the next week or two for me as I'd really like to avoid intervention/section.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Spent 3 hours up hospital with suspected Pre-E and reduced fetal movements. But been sent home as all seems fine but may have UTI :( got to wait to test results. 

Midwife being sent to my home on Monday to check me again, then I go to see midwife on Thurday, my due date. Fetal analysis showing lower movements than before but she is moving so is ok. I'm contracting 5 an hour, but I can't feel it. Baby still only 3/5 palp. No change from 2 weeks ago with engagement.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> Spent 3 hours up hospital with suspected Pre-E and reduced fetal movements. But been sent home as all seems fine but may have UTI :( got to wait to test results.
> 
> Midwife being sent to my home on Monday to check me again, then I go to see midwife on Thurday, my due date. Fetal analysis showing lower movements than before but she is moving so is ok. I'm contracting 5 an hour, but I can't feel it. Baby still only 3/5 palp. No change from 2 weeks ago with engagement.

A restful weekend for you then Mrs B. take care of yourself. let your OH take the strain! xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh no MrsB, hope its not a UTI, but at least all seems well with the fetal analysis, little one probably moving less because she is getting cramped or ready for delivery maybe? 
Take it easy x x 





Mrs.B. said:


> Spent 3 hours up hospital with suspected Pre-E and reduced fetal movements. But been sent home as all seems fine but may have UTI :( got to wait to test results.
> 
> Midwife being sent to my home on Monday to check me again, then I go to see midwife on Thurday, my due date. Fetal analysis showing lower movements than before but she is moving so is ok. I'm contracting 5 an hour, but I can't feel it. Baby still only 3/5 palp. No change from 2 weeks ago with engagement.


----------



## PG5K

She said my placenta was 'bobbly', very odd! 

Outnumbered - I described my pelvic pain like doing the splits as an adult without warming up first.


----------



## maisie78

Ah MrsB scary stuff. Just take it really easy this weekend. Hopefully it's just that she is getting ready for delivery.

I'm just going to have a quick 'Bloody Men!!' rant so please feel free to skip :winkwink: I've had a rare hormonal day today. Even OH has to admit he has got off lightly where it comes to my mood swings. So I warned OH this morning that I was feeling a bit snarky so sorry if I have a go for no reason today. We got a delivery come this afternoon from a regular female delivery driver who does flirt with the OH a bit but it doesn't normally bother me. I heard her ask him if the baby had arrived yet and he said 'No, but she better had soon or ...... haha' and this woman said 'Oh right, does she think she's the only person in the world to have a baby then?' .......to which OH laughed. Seriously WTFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!! I seriously could have gone and ripped her throat out swiftly followed by his. I appreciate this would have been a bit of an over reaction but, for crying out loud, I have had severe carpal tunnel throughout this pregnancy to the point where I can barely wash or dress myself some days but have really tried my best not to take it out on anyone else and the one day I let him know I'm feeling hormonal and emotional I have to listen to him taking the piss out of me with a woman I know fancies him. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I love him and on the whole he's been great but....Ar$ehole!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> Ah MrsB scary stuff. Just take it really easy this weekend. Hopefully it's just that she is getting ready for delivery.
> 
> I'm just going to have a quick 'Bloody Men!!' rant so please feel free to skip :winkwink: I've had a rare hormonal day today. Even OH has to admit he has got off lightly where it comes to my mood swings. So I warned OH this morning that I was feeling a bit snarky so sorry if I have a go for no reason today. We got a delivery come this afternoon from a regular female delivery driver who does flirt with the OH a bit but it doesn't normally bother me. I heard her ask him if the baby had arrived yet and he said 'No, but she better had soon or ...... haha' and this woman said 'Oh right, does she think she's the only person in the world to have a baby then?' .......to which OH laughed. Seriously WTFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!! I seriously could have gone and ripped her throat out swiftly followed by his. I appreciate this would have been a bit of an over reaction but, for crying out loud, I have had severe carpal tunnel throughout this pregnancy to the point where I can barely wash or dress myself some days but have really tried my best not to take it out on anyone else and the one day I let him know I'm feeling hormonal and emotional I have to listen to him taking the piss out of me with a woman I know fancies him. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I love him and on the whole he's been great but....Ar$ehole!!

I'd have been straight over there :growlmad:


----------



## lazybum09

hi ladies, my gorgeous boy Michael arrived on Friday 21st September at 23.19 after 6 hours of labour i was induced, he weighed 7lb 8oz sorry not been on had a hectic week as Michael was born with a tongue tie so breast feeding was difficult , he had it snipped yesterday and is feeding loads better x


----------



## Mrs.B.

lazybum09 said:


> hi ladies, my gorgeous boy Michael arrived on Friday 21st September at 23.19 after 6 hours of labour i was induced, he weighed 7lb 8oz sorry not been on had a hectic week as Michael was born with a tongue tie so breast feeding was difficult , he had it snipped yesterday and is feeding loads better x

Congratulations, glad to hear its got better after a hectic start :)


----------



## gamblesrh

So as always I got bored and decided to organize all of the nursette bottles I have and count them, I have 160 nursette bottles for my little man


----------



## Miss Broody

Masie i'd have been furious too!! More with her actually, who does she think she is!!! She doesnt know what your pregnancy is like or what you've been through, how dare she make it sound like you are making a fuss or thinking yours is so much worse than it is!! 

The mood i was in today if this happened to me i'd have gone nuts!! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations :yipee::yipee:




lazybum09 said:


> hi ladies, my gorgeous boy Michael arrived on Friday 21st September at 23.19 after 6 hours of labour i was induced, he weighed 7lb 8oz sorry not been on had a hectic week as Michael was born with a tongue tie so breast feeding was difficult , he had it snipped yesterday and is feeding loads better x


----------



## lillichloe

Lazybum Congrats! So happy feeding is going better for you.


----------



## lilosmom

Just to update, my little man Nathan arrived Monday afternoon weighing 7 lbs 11 oz. Had a bit of a tough go on his way out (shoulder displacia (sp??)) so ended up with a broken arm but he's a tough kiddo and we are home and doing well. Good luck to the rest of you ladies getting close to meeting your babes!


----------



## gamblesrh

lilosmom said:


> Just to update, my little man Nathan arrived Monday afternoon weighing 7 lbs 11 oz. Had a bit of a tough go on his way out (shoulder displacia (sp??)) so ended up with a broken arm but he's a tough kiddo and we are home and doing well. Good luck to the rest of you ladies getting close to meeting your babes!

Awwww congratulations, I'm sorry he has a broken arm and I hope it heals well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats to the new mommy's :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Can't believe how many babies have been born already!! Congrats to all!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

lilosmom said:


> Just to update, my little man Nathan arrived Monday afternoon weighing 7 lbs 11 oz. Had a bit of a tough go on his way out (shoulder displacia (sp??)) so ended up with a broken arm but he's a tough kiddo and we are home and doing well. Good luck to the rest of you ladies getting close to meeting your babes!

Congratulations!!! Bad news about the shoulder but the main thing is he is safe and well. Enjoy! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations lilosmum x x


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats lilosmom

Induction day for us has finally arrived!
Will try and keep you all posted :thumbup:


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm going to be meeting my little prince soon, I will update with birth story as soon as I can.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Seems like its the boys that are being impatient! Congrats everyone!! Hope I've got the information right xx

25 Aug - BabyBumpHope - :oneofeach: 6 weeks early 4lb 1oz and 4lb 3oz
10 Sept - leia37 - :blue:
15 Sept - Mrs Mc - :twingirls: at 36+3
21 Sept - lazybum09 -:blue: Michael 7lb 8oz 
24 Sept - leoniebabey - :blue: Harvey 7lbs 15.5 38+6
24 Sept - Lucky7s - :blue: Leo 7lbs 2oz 10:23pm 38+1
24 Sept - lilosmum - :blue: Nathan 7 lbs 11 oz


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I did notice that with the boys too! Congrats all the new moms and repeat moms :)


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Lazybum and Lilosmom - glad babies doing well now :flower:

And just abit more info on my boy's birth to update Mrs B when you next do.

Finlay 6lb 4oz 36+6

:) :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

leia37 said:


> Congratulations Lazybum and Lilosmom - glad babies doing well now :flower:
> 
> And just abit more info on my boy's birth to update Mrs B when you next do.
> 
> Finlay 6lb 4oz 36+6
> 
> :) :flower:

Added the info on :) hope your both doing well x


----------



## lillichloe

lilosmom said:


> Just to update, my little man Nathan arrived Monday afternoon weighing 7 lbs 11 oz. Had a bit of a tough go on his way out (shoulder displacia (sp??)) so ended up with a broken arm but he's a tough kiddo and we are home and doing well. Good luck to the rest of you ladies getting close to meeting your babes!

Congrats! So sorry to hear about his arm. I hope his arm heals real quick!


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations to all the new mummies :happydance:

And forget curry, I had chilli and garlic prawns as my starter last night (out for a meal with work). The chilli did taste quite strong but I don't mind that... 5am this morning I thought I was going into labour, major clear out activities and stomach pains! In a hotel room nearly 200 miles away from home and DH! By 8am I felt better but I think, had she been on the verge of coming out that would have been the push she needed.

Can't remember if I've updated you but I went to midwife on Tuesday, baby was oblique breech so went for presentation scan the next day to find she was perfectly positioned to start engaging, head down, bum up back down my right side. Naughty monkey keeping us waiting that long before moving round. Midwife said she could move round again but it's just a case of hoping she doesn't and see where she is when labour starts.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wonder whether to have something hot tonight see if anything happens. But I like to enjoy my food and think I won't enjoy a hot curry :(


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> I wonder whether to have something hot tonight see if anything happens. But I like to enjoy my food and think I won't enjoy a hot curry :(

Goodness Mrs B, i didnt enjoy my hot curry! just something that i felt needed to be done. didnt work. 

congrats to all the new mums!!! wish my boy would hurry up!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I wonder whether to have something hot tonight see if anything happens. But I like to enjoy my food and think I won't enjoy a hot curry :(
> 
> Goodness Mrs B, i didnt enjoy my hot curry! just something that i felt needed to be done. didnt work.
> 
> congrats to all the new mums!!! wish my boy would hurry up!!!!Click to expand...

I think I will try it soon, not tonight as I'm at a wedding tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Miss Broody

I hadnt noticed that it seems to be all the boys that are impatient!! how odd! xx


----------



## gamblesrh

Randall Joseph was born at 10:29 am and weights 9 lbs 7.6 oz. I will get pics up as soon as I get home.


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Gamblesrh, the biggest we've had yet, i think. well done :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations, Yes, biggest baby so far! x


----------



## lillichloe

Had my 37 wk Dr appt today. Got my cervix check which was rather uncomfortable. Not dilated at all yet and baby girls head is not engaged yet. Boo. She's rather comfy in there. I can't wait till she's ready to come out.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Yeh about time Gamblesrh, finally they listened to you! cant wait for pics! 

impatient boys but my boy is being stubborn! :dohh:


----------



## Lady-K

Contracts gamblesrh!


----------



## gamblesrh

Thank you everyone, and when they say real contractions feel like period cramps gone bad they are not kidding. By the time I made it to the hospital I was in tears.


----------



## leoniebabey

Harvey was actually 7lbs 9. Seems they got mixed up. Were doing brilliantly hes absolutely good as gold, sending labour dust to everyone who is close!

And an update on his lung. He was born screaming. Once we got to hospital he was taken straight to scbu but was quickly Brought back with me as he was fine. Chest xray came back clear so hes fine to be seen again in 6 Weeks time. So proud of him!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Gamblesrh,well done x x 

Leoniebaby, that is great news re Harvey and his lung x


----------



## leoniebabey

Oh and congrats everyone seems the 24th was a popular day


----------



## Miss Broody

Anyone got twinges/signs?? Interested to know if the full moon brings anything on!  x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Twinges today, braxton hicks and a bit of old blood when I went pee just now. Don't think much of it though as I just don't feel it coming on. Not yet anyways.


----------



## Miss Broody

I had twinges and then tightenings last night, managed to get a couple of hours sleep, up again now, woke up with a small wet patch on my bed so waiting an hour to see if a pad gets wet. 

Doubt it, just another false alarm i am sure!! x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Congratulations to all the new mommy's! This is such an exciting time on the thread!!!

AFM: baby is moving lots, as of Thursday my Cervix was closed! So excited to see what happens in the next couple days!


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Erised

Nothing here, but I'm way too early to go still anyway 
Next full moon is on the 29th of October, that will suit me fine.


----------



## Miss Broody

Think my little lady is determined to wait to be induced next week!! 

Get my date tomorrow when have final growth scan - eek!! x


----------



## 3outnumbered

not a sausage!

bloody bored now!

due date tomorrow!

tons of braxton hicks keeping me up all night!

so gutted to be going overdue!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Really thought I was seeing the start of things last night. Woke up shaking with back ache and stomachs ache feeling sick... Nothing... Lol


----------



## PG5K

Congrats Gamble and Leonie! :flower: 
It's so good to hear your little mans lungs are good. 

I'm in a lot of pain with my hips so much that I'm struggling to walk now without having to lean on things. I do have the occasional time when I can walk really well but then as soon as i sit down then they lock up. :( 
I keep getting odd period type pains and lots of tightenings but I don't know if its a good sign yet or not. 
I have my mw appointment on Thursday so I'll ask about a sweep then I think. I really hope they don't make me wait till 41 weeks for a sweep.

Still feeling pretty able to deal with everything so far so might try and bake some cantuccini biscotti (i like chocolate ones with cinnamon on) :thumbup:


----------



## Jocr

gamblesrh said:


> Randall Joseph was born at 10:29 am and weights 9 lbs 7.6 oz. I will get pics up as soon as I get home.

Yeah we'll done you :thumbup:



Miss Broody said:


> Anyone got twinges/signs?? Interested to know if the full moon brings anything on!  x

Yep I was wondering the same and in the middle of the night I had what felt like really bad period pain and lower back ache. Woke me up about 4 times. When I went for a wee in the night I noticed the CM stuff has a pink tinge rather than the usual creamy yellow. 
Have spoken to labour ward and they say its all normal and should be in labour in next few days. I think this may be latent labour? Since getting up I was having pain every 20 mins for about 20 seconds like bad period pain but nothing at the mo whilst I'm sitting down. I hope that this is the start of labour :happydance::happydance:



PG5K said:


> Congrats Gamble and Leonie! :flower:
> It's so good to hear your little mans lungs are good.
> 
> I'm in a lot of pain with my hips so much that I'm struggling to walk now without having to lean on things. I do have the occasional time when I can walk really well but then as soon as i sit down then they lock up. :(
> I keep getting odd period type pains and lots of tightenings but I don't know if its a good sign yet or not.
> I have my mw appointment on Thursday so I'll ask about a sweep then I think. I really hope they don't make me wait till 41 weeks for a sweep.
> 
> Still feeling pretty able to deal with everything so far so might try and bake some cantuccini biscotti (i like chocolate ones with cinnamon on) :thumbup:

I looked like an OAP last night and this morning getting out of bed, leaning on everything to get me to the toilet. Same as you it's a lot worse after sitting down for a while especially on comfy chairs. 
Think we will go out for a roast lunch and go for a walk. Apparently what we don't want to do is sit about too long as contractions etc can ease off in the early stages. I defo get more pain walking about and cleaning up. How about you? 
Xx


----------



## gamblesrh

Jocr said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Randall Joseph was born at 10:29 am and weights 9 lbs 7.6 oz. I will get pics up as soon as I get home.
> 
> Yeah we'll done you :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Anyone got twinges/signs?? Interested to know if the full moon brings anything on!  xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep I was wondering the same and in the middle of the night I had what felt like really bad period pain and lower back ache. Woke me up about 4 times. When I went for a wee in the night I noticed the CM stuff has a pink tinge rather than the usual creamy yellow.
> Have spoken to labour ward and they say its all normal and should be in labour in next few days. I think this may be latent labour? Since getting up I was having pain every 20 mins for about 20 seconds like bad period pain but nothing at the mo whilst I'm sitting down. I hope that this is the start of labour :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Gamble and Leonie! :flower:
> It's so good to hear your little mans lungs are good.
> 
> I'm in a lot of pain with my hips so much that I'm struggling to walk now without having to lean on things. I do have the occasional time when I can walk really well but then as soon as i sit down then they lock up. :(
> I keep getting odd period type pains and lots of tightenings but I don't know if its a good sign yet or not.
> I have my mw appointment on Thursday so I'll ask about a sweep then I think. I really hope they don't make me wait till 41 weeks for a sweep.
> 
> Still feeling pretty able to deal with everything so far so might try and bake some cantuccini biscotti (i like chocolate ones with cinnamon on) :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I looked like an OAP last night and this morning getting out of bed, leaning on everything to get me to the toilet. Same as you it's a lot worse after sitting down for a while especially on comfy chairs.
> Think we will go out for a roast lunch and go for a walk. Apparently what we don't want to do is sit about too long as contractions etc can ease off in the early stages. I defo get more pain walking about and cleaning up. How about you?
> XxClick to expand...

Yes they are just like period pain but I will say this much they feel like period pains with having to poo pains gone really bad.


----------



## Miss Broody

the contractions are definately back, its been several hours now, most painful i've had so far but still dont think its enough!!

No idea whether its actually going to develop into the real thing today or not. I wish we knew!! x


----------



## Lady-K

Fingers crossed for you Miss Broody!


----------



## Indi84

Nothing to report here! 
Although my sister has gone into labour on her dute date AGAIN! Not only that but it's exact same day two years later, what are the odds? I wish I had put a bet on it!
So I hope she's fine, I haven't heard yet, my mum is babysitting my niece :flower:


----------



## Lady-K

Indi84 said:


> Nothing to report here!
> Although my sister has gone into labour on her dute date AGAIN! Not only that but it's exact same day two years later, what are the odds? I wish I had put a bet on it!
> So I hope she's fine, I haven't heard yet, my mum is babysitting my niece :flower:


Ha, mental! What are the odds indeed!


----------



## Miss Broody

Indi84 said:


> Nothing to report here!
> Although my sister has gone into labour on her dute date AGAIN! Not only that but it's exact same day two years later, what are the odds? I wish I had put a bet on it!
> So I hope she's fine, I haven't heard yet, my mum is babysitting my niece :flower:

That is amazing, both going into labour on the due date twice and on the same day - wow!!! 

Bet you'd have got some awesome odds!! 

Lovely that your children will be so very close together!!! My sister in law had a baby 6 weeks ago and we have another one due in 8 weeks! so my little one is going to have lots of cousins of similar ages!!  

x


----------



## Miss Broody

Jocr said:


> I looked like an OAP last night and this morning getting out of bed, leaning on everything to get me to the toilet. Same as you it's a lot worse after sitting down for a while especially on comfy chairs.
> Think we will go out for a roast lunch and go for a walk. Apparently what we don't want to do is sit about too long as contractions etc can ease off in the early stages. I defo get more pain walking about and cleaning up. How about you?
> Xx

I think the main thing is to stay upright, so its ok to sit for a while as long as you sit upright so that baby has gravity helping push down!! 

I'd like to go for a walk but honestly the pain is too bad now, i dont think i can cope with a walk. Had the tens machine off to have a shower, think its going to need to go back on!! Owww.

I do get a lot more when i do things but you musnt tire yourself out too much!! Long way to go! 

Hope things are going well! x


----------



## gamblesrh

Indi84 said:


> Nothing to report here!
> Although my sister has gone into labour on her dute date AGAIN! Not only that but it's exact same day two years later, what are the odds? I wish I had put a bet on it!
> So I hope she's fine, I haven't heard yet, my mum is babysitting my niece :flower:

My son who is 2 days old shares his birthday with his 1 year old sister, she got him for her birthday.


----------



## 3outnumbered

nothing major exciting here either, my bump has dropped but that is all! no pains and waters! 

due date tomorrow! xx


----------



## Indi84

Ahh well she had her baby, so it was in the same day two years apart! I wish I'd put a bet on! Makes me so impatient for mine now! What's madder is my other sister is due in five Weeks!


----------



## maisie78

Nearly 24 hours since my water broke and really having to fight to keep contractions going :( Currently bouncing on my ball. If I'm not established by 0715 though I have to ring the hospital with a view to going in for a drip to speed things up and that'll be my home birth out the window :cry: Send me labour dust ladies x


----------



## Lisa92881

Thinking of you and hoping things progress soon!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:flower: sending labour dust your way, good luck x x 





maisie78 said:


> Nearly 24 hours since my water broke and really having to fight to keep contractions going :( Currently bouncing on my ball. If I'm not established by 0715 though I have to ring the hospital with a view to going in for a drip to speed things up and that'll be my home birth out the window :cry: Send me labour dust ladies x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck and hope you progressed!


----------



## Miss Broody

Masie fingers crossed you progressed overnight!!!

I had more contractions overnight but they have tailed off a lot in the last few hours. Going in today for final growth scan and to get induction date for later this week, so the end is in sight!!

Has anyone else noticed that their bum absolutely kills?!?! My bum/very very lower bak pelvis is so so painful!! I guess its because her head is down there so far, but owww!!! x


----------



## princess_1991

Baby Lily was born yesterday (30/9/12) at 2:42pm weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations princess , so happy for you x x


----------



## Erised

Congrats Princess! Hope both you and your little girl are doing well =)

Happy Due Month to everyone, hope it goes smoothly for all.


----------



## Miss Broody

princess_1991 said:


> Baby Lily was born yesterday (30/9/12) at 2:42pm weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9:

Congratulations! x


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats Princess and good luck Maisie!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats princess ;)


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Princess!!!


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations to the new mummies.

Glad Harvey's lung is looking good too Leonie.

If you want something to make you feel like you're in labour, try almost raw red chilli! I had some on Thursday night and woke up Friday morning with horrible stomach cramps and running to the toilet. Having experienced labour before I would say it was similar feeling. It went away after a couple of hours but wonder if it would have kicked something off had I been a bit closer.....


----------



## 3outnumbered

many congratulations princess. xxxxx


----------



## Jocr

A quicky to let you all know baby Flint was born at 1.22am this morning (1st oct) 7.1lb. 
I had a water birth. 
Just waiting to be sent home. X


----------



## PG5K

Wow, lots of congratulations to Princess and Jocr! Wonderful news for the both of you. 

Despite my hip pain I've been for an hour long waddle today. Only 2 days till due date now so really hoping she'll come soon.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jocr said:


> A quicky to let you all know baby Flint was born at 1.22am this morning (1st oct) 7.1lb.
> I had a water birth.
> Just waiting to be sent home. X

many congrats honey, love the name!

very jealous right now! 

xxxxx


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats to all the new mommies!


----------



## Erised

Jocr said:


> A quicky to let you all know baby Flint was born at 1.22am this morning (1st oct) 7.1lb.
> I had a water birth.
> Just waiting to be sent home. X

Aww, congrats!! He's probably the first October baby to be born in October, doubt many will compete with you in the first 1 hour and 22 minutes of the day. Love his name too =)

Hope you're allowed home soon


----------



## JayDee

Congrats Jocr :happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats Jocr! Hope you're on your way home now


----------



## Indi84

Congrats new mummies!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations on trhe new births, hopefully I have updated correctly xx


----------



## Jenba

Congratulations on all the births! :D Feel we are getting on a roll now in this thread wooohooo


----------



## Quartz

Congratulations to everyone whose babies have been born - it definitely seems that the boys want to come early (not mine though!)


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Jocr!!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Congrats Jocr!! x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Jocr! I'm so jealous. Just want to meet my girl. I am six days from my due date.


----------



## Mrs.B.

2 full days between me and my due day.. Hope this little lady makes an appearance soon, Mummy doesn't like lateness :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

so its my due date, and had a check of my cervix (i dont do it often), and it was low. ekk! i hope things are changing, then as if to read my mind the OH said lets DTD.

so lets get things moving so that when i see the consultant on wednesday he can give me some good news. xx


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Princess and Jocr :flower: x

Hope things got moving Maisie x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations jocr x x


----------



## gamblesrh

3outnumbered said:


> so its my due date, and had a check of my cervix (i dont do it often), and it was low. ekk! i hope things are changing, then as if to read my mind the OH said lets DTD.
> 
> so lets get things moving so that when i see the consultant on wednesday he can give me some good news. xx

It worked for us and Congrats to princess


----------



## Jaymes

I've been having period like cramps all day in my back... and I am feeling super unsettled and like my skin is crawling!


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## PG5K

I get a hard bump for a while to, its usually when I've eaten too much. Not sure why it happens though.


----------



## lilosmom

Congratulations to all the new mommies! Good luck to everyone else, sounds like there will be a few more babes arriving soon... can't wait to hear all about it!! Oh, and for all of you please do get some rest while you can, being up every hour or two throughout the night to feed has been better than just being up staring at the clock however it is seriously exhausting.

Just thought I would finally share a photo our our little man who is already a week old now - where is the time going?
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1097.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa92881

Awwww he is just so handsome!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

He is gorgeous :hugs:





lilosmom said:


> Congratulations to all the new mommies! Good luck to everyone else, sounds like there will be a few more babes arriving soon... can't wait to hear all about it!! Oh, and for all of you please do get some rest while you can, being up every hour or two throughout the night to feed has been better than just being up staring at the clock however it is seriously exhausting.
> 
> Just thought I would finally share a photo our our little man who is already a week old now - where is the time going?


----------



## 3outnumbered

he is so cute!

keep wanting to cry at the moment! consultant doing a sweep tomorrow HOPEFULLY! then booked into see the midwife on friday for another sweep HOPEFULLY!

I will have to take an induction date tomorrow from consultant would be stupid not too! 

feeling BLUE!


----------



## JayDee

Lilosmum - he's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## leia37

Lilosmum - he's so gorgeous x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow what a cutie pie :)


----------



## Lady-K

He's gorgeous Lilosmum


----------



## Fizzoid

Lady-K said:


> He's gorgeous Lilosmum

He is! :)

I can't wait now :)


----------



## Erised

Lilosmum - he's utterly adorable!

Had my scan, and she's heads down!! Really wasn't expecting it, but so so happy. 
Midwife has also said that she's confident doing a home delivery if I was to go into labour right now as baby and myself are doing so well. Sooo... even though I'm not term yet, I am on for my home birth! =D 

I'm next on the list for the birthing pool to be delivered too. The other 2 ladies due in October that wanted one already have theirs, so hopefully within the next 2 weeks we'll get mine delivered too.


----------



## Lady-K

Pleased for you that she's head down. Good luck now then on home birth


----------



## Miss Broody

Erised said:


> Lilosmum - he's utterly adorable!
> 
> Had my scan, and she's heads down!! Really wasn't expecting it, but so so happy.
> Midwife has also said that she's confident doing a home delivery if I was to go into labour right now as baby and myself are doing so well. Sooo... even though I'm not term yet, I am on for my home birth! =D
> 
> I'm next on the list for the birthing pool to be delivered too. The other 2 ladies due in October that wanted one already have theirs, so hopefully within the next 2 weeks we'll get mine delivered too.

Thats great news!!  Glad it looks like you will get the birth you want.


----------



## lillichloe

3outnumbered- I hope baby comes soon!


----------



## Miss Broody

Eeeeekkkkkkkk its my induction date tomorrow!!! I am so excited!!!!

Been up for ages as have the whole nesting thing majorly!! Want to make sure everything is 100% ready as we have an actual date! 

I am praying the induction only takes 24 hours! Fingers crossed!! Fairly sure i am favourable based on what i have been told in previous weeks about my cervix, babys station etc, so hopefully in the last week and a half things have moved on even more!!! Had more plug loss and more contractions so they should have!! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Due date tomorrow! No sign of baby :(


----------



## Quartz

Mrs.B. said:


> Due date tomorrow! No sign of baby :(

I am the day after and no sign either!


----------



## PG5K

Due date today and I did get a little excited as I had some tightening and period cramps last night but nothing else now. 

Going for a waddle again later, especially as it is quite sunny out.


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> Due date today and I did get a little excited as I had some tightening and period cramps last night but nothing else now.
> 
> Going for a waddle again later, especially as it is quite sunny out.

Happy due day :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Just back from my 38.3 midwife appointment and she thinks baby is breech :cry: when i asked her how certain she said she was about 70% certain based on there being something squeshy low down, possibly bum, something hard high up, possibly head and location of heartbeat seemed too high fo him to be head down. Got a scan tommorow to check..... The god damm annoying thing was that at the scan two weeks ago he was head down and i have not felt a massive turn since then. If he is breech it will be a c- section, which is something i wanted to avoid. 

Dawn


----------



## PG5K

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Just back from my 38.3 midwife appointment and she thinks baby is breech :cry: when i asked her how certain she said she was about 70% certain based on there being something squeshy low down, possibly bum, something hard high up, possibly head and location of heartbeat seemed too high fo him to be head down. Got a scan tommorow to check..... The god damm annoying thing was that at the scan two weeks ago he was head down and i have not felt a massive turn since then. If he is breech it will be a c- section, which is something i wanted to avoid.
> 
> Dawn

Oh no :hugs: Will they scan you again before making a decision? Some babies can be safely born breech but it depends on a lot of things. 
Hope it works out ok and he turns again. X


----------



## Jenba

Anyone else feeling really blah today? I am bored, tired and fed up! I know one woman due same day as me is in hospital in labour today and another due 3 days after me is having a sweep tomorrow at 39 weeks- i have to wait to 40 weeks. Sorry for the winge lol


----------



## Dawnlouise30

If he is confirmed as breech tommorow then they will book a c-section, no mention of trying to turn him (though he is big so turning him may not be best idea). He is wiggling like mad so i assume he has some room still. I am not convinced he is breech, maybe he just has a squeshy head and hard bum lol (or maybe that is wishful thinking) Either way he is not engaged, despite me thinking he was. 





PG5K said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Just back from my 38.3 midwife appointment and she thinks baby is breech :cry: when i asked her how certain she said she was about 70% certain based on there being something squeshy low down, possibly bum, something hard high up, possibly head and location of heartbeat seemed too high fo him to be head down. Got a scan tommorow to check..... The god damm annoying thing was that at the scan two weeks ago he was head down and i have not felt a massive turn since then. If he is breech it will be a c- section, which is something i wanted to avoid.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> Oh no :hugs: Will they scan you again before making a decision? Some babies can be safely born breech but it depends on a lot of things.
> Hope it works out ok and he turns again. XClick to expand...


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: Jenba

Yep I'm feeling like that though, I won't get a sweep until 41 weeks :sad2: and there were 4 of us in work due within 2 weeks of each other & they've all had their babies now & I'm the only one still waiting.

I don't mind her taking her time I just wished I knew she was fine in there, I'm starting to worry daily about all the bad things that can happen now that we are so close & it's driving me crazy. I just want to know she's ok.

Midwife appt tomorrow for 40 weeks so hopefully that'll put my mind a bit more at rest :shrug:

this sucks!!!
x


----------



## lucysmummy

Jenba I feel exactly the same and Lisa I worry all the time she is not coming out cos there is a problem as my first LO was early so I had nearly convinced myself this little one was gonna be early.
People also keep saying well its not even your due date yet which really doesnt make me feel any better, although I know she will make a appearanve when she is ready.


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks Lucysmummy,

I know I'm probably being silly, it's just been 2 weeks since my last appt & in these late stages things can develop quickly, Im fairly sure she's fine as I feel her moving around quite happily but I just can't shake the bad feelings!

2 weeks is a long time at this point in pregnancy not to have your BP and urine checked... Didn't realise how stressful it would be & that can't be good for :baby:

I've basically spent the last 3 days on self imposed bed/couch rest until I know my BP and urine are still ok lol.
Crazy I know but I think I've gone a bit mental since starting mat leave as there's nothing else to think about :brat:
xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Happy due date pgk5. I walked all day on my due date. I didn't get home till dinner and left the house at 8am. The next day did the same till 3pm :) it worked, broke my waters at 4:30 but man that was a lot of walking!


----------



## JayDee

Dawn - I don't think they attempt turning much after 37 weeks due to space/size/chance of it working. Babies can move themselves right up to and including in labour though so if you really don't want a c-section you could always ask if you can wait and see if he turns although it might mean you end up with an emergency c-section.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Just back from my 38.3 midwife appointment and she thinks baby is breech :cry: when i asked her how certain she said she was about 70% certain based on there being something squeshy low down, possibly bum, something hard high up, possibly head and location of heartbeat seemed too high fo him to be head down. Got a scan tommorow to check..... The god damm annoying thing was that at the scan two weeks ago he was head down and i have not felt a massive turn since then. If he is breech it will be a c- section, which is something i wanted to avoid.
> 
> Dawn

Wow, I hope things go positive. My last appt my doc was like 'something feels different here, I'm going to go grab the ultrasound machine just to make sure she is still head down'. My heart skipped a beat, but once the want was on all was well, her little bum still up high and head down in the pelvis.
Hopefully that is what you'll deal with too. Good luck!


----------



## Erised

Hope the scan shows the midwife was wrong Dawn! 
If you wanted to try EVC, you can ask about it. It's not done before 37 weeks, but any time after that should be fine. The person doing it will be able to tell you whether or not you have any chance at all. If baby is too big or not in a position favourable to try turning they won't do it.


----------



## 3outnumbered

hey ladies

had antinatal today, had a sweep only 1cm dialated!!!!!!!!!!! for goodness sake! and cervix still in the rafters and posterier. So bloody disappointed! :growlmad:

got another sweep booked for friday! 

Got an induction date as well. 13th October.


----------



## PG5K

Hopeful42nd said:


> Happy due date pgk5. I walked all day on my due date. I didn't get home till dinner and left the house at 8am. The next day did the same till 3pm :) it worked, broke my waters at 4:30 but man that was a lot of walking!

I've walked for about an hour and then I've been baking for the last hour and a half so fingers crossed :) 
I dont think I can manage all day but I'm walking till I can't walk anymore.
If nothing else, it does help my spd by keeping active as when I sit down then it is agony to get up and start walking again.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Been out walking today to try and get things moving. Will be asking for a sweep at my appointment tomorrow


----------



## Miss Broody

My last post before my induction tomorrow!! Scary. 

Good luck everyone in progress or who goes over the next 24 hours or so! Please cross your fingers we have a short induction tomorrow!  

xx


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck Miss Broody!


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Lisa40

Hey girls,

well I'm in hospital. Came in about 4pm with a headache & reduced movements. My BP was 160/100 & I had protein in my urine so I have the dreaded pre-eclampsia!!

As I was due they decided to induce me, I was 2cm anyway & she said she could break my waters so they reckon I would have gone naturally in the next day or so anyway. So contractions started about 1/2 an hour after my sweep at 7pm & then they broke my waters at 8.30pm. Contractions getting stronger and they also put me on an iv drip to get things moving faster.

I've had an epidural too as it helps to keep the BP down which is the main thing... Although it's like heaven & I'd soooo recommend it!

Just waiting to be checked over to see how much I've progressed in 4 hours, if I don't have much progression by the morning it will be a section!

Hope you are all doing well, will update when I can :hugs:

xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Lisa, hope things happen soon!

Lost some mucous plug tonight, and quickly checked cervix which is feeling soft to me, hope it's a sign!!! Getting very anxious and nervous about going over and needing mild induction rather then going natural. See if I can get hubby into the mood for some action tonight. Appt in the morning and hoping to god she can do the sweep!


----------



## maisie78

Good luck Lisa xx I too am a brand new fan of the epidural :)

Just a quick update for those who did not see my 3rd tri posts. My waters went at 0300 on Sunday. We were still hoping for a home birth but by Monday morning I wasn't progressing and there was some question about if she'd turned breech. To cut a long story short after 48 hours it was decided that I should have an emcs. Gabriella Rose was born at 0243 and weighed a dainty 6lbs 4oz. We are still in hospital and likely to be until tomorrow as we are struggling a little getting bf'ing going. I will post a mire detailed birth story and some pics once we get home as only on my phone here.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good lick Lisa, congratulations Maisie. I will.update front when on computer layer.

AFM today is my due date!! Come on baby girl, mummy and daddy are desperate to meet you!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations maisie and good luck lisa.
Happy due date MrsB, lets hope she comes today for you x x


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Maisie
Good luck Lisa
Happy due date MrsB

Let's have some more baby pics soon please :)


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Maisie :flower:
Good luck Lisa x


----------



## Quartz

Good luck Lisa40 and Congratulations to Maisie78.

Going to be awhile for me I think - had a sweep today but the consultant who did it said it was not very favourable! Booked in induction though for the 17th so will he will be here (hopefully) in two weeks


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too have just had a sweep but only scored 2/10 on the sheet, so not on her way yet

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0246.jpg


----------



## 3outnumbered

hoping all goes well with the new mummies!!

i am still pregnant, three days overdue now! BORING!

my OH now has a chest infection! great so i told him, if i give birth in the next few days heartlessly i aint going to let him hold her! (unless wearing a mask) maybe!

dont want the first cuddle to be with someone sick poor baby!

xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

well baby bump is not breech, which is great news... he is head down but not engaged (god i wonder what it will feel like when he is engaged since he feels so low already). All looked fine with scan. very relived that he is in the 'right' position and that a natural birth is an option..... yet strangely i now feel really scared by the idea of birth (perhaps just cos it's getting nearer?)

Dawn


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Great news dawn x


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats to the new mommies!!

Question? Why is everyone I meet asking me if I am scared? Most of them know I have a child already. And what I am unsure about is if they are asking if I am scared of giving birth or having a baby??? Has anyone else been getting this question? It just seems bizzar to me to meet a very pregnant woman ask when are you due followed by are you scared.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think some people don't think before they ask stupid questions like that. :shrug: but for the record im scared lol, but i am just a big baby who would benefit fom a full nights sleep right now, and little man arriving sooner rather than later :cry:






lillichloe said:


> Congrats to the new mommies!!
> 
> Question? Why is everyone I meet asking me if I am scared? Most of them know I have a child already. And what I am unsure about is if they are asking if I am scared of giving birth or having a baby??? Has anyone else been getting this question? It just seems bizzar to me to meet a very pregnant woman ask when are you due followed by are you scared.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Anyone 38.5 weeks and baby not engaged? I am starting to get concerned he is too big to engage.


----------



## Lisa40

Hey girls,

Well little Isla Summer was born on 4th Oct at 7.31 am so all in all about a 12 hour labour.
It was all absolutely fine right until they wanted me to push and decided at that point that my BP was too high to push, so they had to give me medication to bring it down.... & I have to say it's the worst stuff I've ever had, it made me feel like I was burning from the inside out & the vomiting for half an hour afterwards was just horrible.

So after all that they tell me to push, I'm doing it & it's working but my BP was too high so they had to get her out quick for both of our safety.

So out come the foreceps & she's out in 1 big push... Unfotunately due to the speed it resulted in a 4th degree tear right through my rectum and hooha... & the need for 2 blood transfusions as they couldn't stop the bleeding!

Baby Isla was fine through all the drama though & she is beautiful & 7lb & 5oz.

I ummed & ahhed about giving the full birth story but to be honest it wasn't as bad as it sounds, I didn't feel the tear & I'm a bit sore underneath at the moment but I'm not on any painkillers & it is not too bad.
The worst bit in all honesty was that medication & you won't need that unless it's an emergency admission for ore eclampsia.

So I guess what I'm saying ladies is, it is never as bad as you think it'll be, even if it turns out to be worse than you expected if you know what I mean.

Good luck to everyone still waiting, :hugs: to you all from me & Isla
xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Lisa! What did she weigh? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just lost some of my plug, at least thats what I think it was! Wasn't bloody tho, just looked like snot?!


----------



## Indi84

Ooo exciting Mrs b,maybe this is the start! I'm still steadfast with nothing, no signs at all :-(


----------



## Alandsa

Loving all the updates ladies!! :) glad it all went well Lisa. Congratulations on having your lovely little girl :)

I'm glad you posted your story as it sounds as though you coped with the tear really well, something I always assumed was the worst bit. I'm sorry they gave you that medication that made you feel so awful. It must have been hard to be told not to push then to push later on. Would you have done anything differently in hindsight? Have you had high BP readings at all across the pregnancy?

MrsB - ooh that sounds like things are working then? Does it have to be a bloody show?

I hope you don't mind an ex-October thread girlie popping in to say hello :) my Oct baby would have been due Mon 8th but I'm looking forward to meeting my 19th Nov baby, I still have this weird feeling that she could pop up as an October baby after all lol!! Not too early though I hope! Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have no idea, Does anyone know if it has to be bloody to be a show?? After my sweep yesterday, she showed me her glove (sorry tmi) and said theres part of your plug, and that was bloody, but this bit wasn't . Still no cramping or anything tho, and as she was only just able to do the sweep I still think its not going to be just yet. 

Alandsa, you know your welcome any time :)

We went for a walk last night to go pic up a play mat and on the way home my back ache was horrendous! But that soon died down when I got home!


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats to all! I still don't have a section date... That makes me both nervous, and happy as my dr said she'd rather sooner than later. She doesn't want me to go into labor, and I want as close to November (daddy's birthday) as possible.


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations to the new mommys! So pleased to hear your babies have arrived safe and well. 
Sounds a bit scary Lisa but its good to know that even after what you went through you sound happy and positive. 

Alandsa - its good to hear you are getting on well :flower: 

Mrs B - I hope that means things are progressing for you.

I saw the mw yesterday at 40+1 and she won't do a sweep or anything till I'm 41 weeks. :( I do understand her reason but I was feeling extremely miserable yesterday and couldn't cheer up. I was just very hormonal and kinda felt like I was letting people down by overdue (silly I know) 

Last night in bed I though my pelvis had broken. I woke up in agony and couldn't move my legs or pelvis because of the pain. Luckily I have managed to move and limp around around again. 
I'm scared that I am going to be stuck on bed rest after the birth as my auntie said her friends pelvis came apart too far in labour and afterwards was stuck in bed for 2 months! 

I'm trying to be upbeat, its only pain so I can deal with it but its getting harder.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations lisa x x


----------



## 3outnumbered

sounds good Mrs B, it will keep coming out though!!!

i had my second sweep today, so since wednesday my cervix has shortened by 1cm and increased in dialation by 1cm. so nice and soft and thinning down. have been bleeding since but only when i wipe so will have to keep an eye on it.

she said i need some good contractions to move that head down to break the waters. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hi all, can't remember all the questions but I think someone asked if I had any signs of pre eclampsia. 

My Bp had Bern about 100/60 all the way through & the last mw appt at 38 weeks it was 115/70, nothing at all to worry about but I am a worrier so I bought a bp monitor for £20 & was checking every few days. I made a post on here on Tuesday about how I was disappointed at the hospital as I'd checked that day & it was about 150/85 but the hospital had basically told me off for checking my own BP.
Anyway on Wednesday I checked again & it had gone up further, on top of that I had a headache so I called mh midwife rather than the hospital. She told me to call the hospital & lie that I'd felt no movements so that they would see ms & assess me.

Shocking isn't it that I had to lie to be taken seriously when I knew something was wrong.

If I hadn't have checked mh BP though I would have just thought I felt a bit off although my m/w appt was the next day so probably wouldn't have made too much difference in my case.

I'd always just listen to your instincts though, & if there's nothing wrong then great.

Again I don't want to scare anyone but there was s thread on here about a lady who lost her baby at 31 weeks & normally I would have waited for my m/w appt as I don't like to make a fuss, but that post put my 'fuss' into perspective.

Wish you all very well. I'll update some pics when I get home

:hugs:

xx


----------



## lucysmummy

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Anyone 38.5 weeks and baby not engaged? I am starting to get concerned he is too big to engage.

With my first she didn't engage till I was fully dilated and had the urge to push but my waters went 46 hours prior so they had induced me.

I really wouldn't worry about him engaging cos all labours r different n it will all fall into place :thumbup:


----------



## Alandsa

Lisa40 said:


> Hi all, can't remember all the questions but I think someone asked if I had any signs of pre eclampsia.
> 
> My Bp had Bern about 100/60 all the way through & the last mw appt at 38 weeks it was 115/70, nothing at all to worry about but I am a worrier so I bought a bp monitor for £20 & was checking every few days. I made a post on here on Tuesday about how I was disappointed at the hospital as I'd checked that day & it was about 150/85 but the hospital had basically told me off for checking my own BP.
> Anyway on Wednesday I checked again & it had gone up further, on top of that I had a headache so I called mh midwife rather than the hospital. She told me to call the hospital & lie that I'd felt no movements so that they would see ms & assess me.
> 
> Shocking isn't it that I had to lie to be taken seriously when I knew something was wrong.
> 
> If I hadn't have checked mh BP though I would have just thought I felt a bit off although my m/w appt was the next day so probably wouldn't have made too much difference in my case.
> 
> I'd always just listen to your instincts though, & if there's nothing wrong then great.
> 
> Again I don't want to scare anyone but there was s thread on here about a lady who lost her baby at 31 weeks & normally I would have waited for my m/w appt as I don't like to make a fuss, but that post put my 'fuss' into perspective.
> 
> Wish you all very well. I'll update some pics when I get home
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

wow i cant believe you had to go through all of that to be heard, it really does show you that you should trust your instincts - thanks for sharing :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

since my sweep earlier today, i have been losing loads of bloody show, my midwife said she had pulled some out too! 

lets hope its not too many days left now then. :thumbup:


----------



## AshleyLK

3outnumbered said:


> since my sweep earlier today, i have been losing loads of bloody show, my midwife said she had pulled some out too!
> 
> lets hope its not too many days left now then. :thumbup:

Mrs. B- I think the mucus w/o blood tends to be considered the mucus plug and the bloody show is when your cervix is changing, widening and breaking blood vessels causing the blood tinge to the mucus.

I have had blood tinged mucus as well as just clear mucus so let's hope we are all on our way very soon!


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. B I don't think you have to have a bloody show. Frankly, I've had both a week ago and am still waiting....:shrug: I've also read people having the bloody show while in labor, too so it's hard to say.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had my sweep so was just looking at the signs after that is all. Any signs are good signs in my book as I have had nothing up to my sweep. I still don't think she'll be here any time soon... I've always reckoned 10th, Hubby thinks 13th :haha:


----------



## PG5K

I had some really strong period pains today which lasted about 2 hours really regularly... and then they stopped. :(

I've booked myself into the hairdressers tomorrow as I need to sort my mop out. Lol. Should have done it by now but I kept forgetting.

Fingers crossed it is a good sign Mrs B and outnumbered! I haven't lost any of mine yet even though I keep checking every time I go to the loo. :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

Seriously, I look for any and every sign these days. :haha:

I wonder if my lo will ever come voluntarily.


----------



## Jaymes

I GOT A DATE!!!! Yayay! I'm Scheduled for my due date, October 24!


----------



## lillichloe

Had my 38wk appt today. I am 2cm dilated. Last week I was nothing so yay! I've been having mild contractions since being checked. Got to schedule my induction for next Friday !! Eeeek. It's getting real lol


----------



## katealim

Had my bloody show:happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## 3outnumbered

STILL PREGNANT!!!!

5 days late! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> STILL PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> 5 days late! :growlmad:

Sorry to see this.

I am insanely jealous of people getting songs at 37 odd weeks!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> STILL PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> 5 days late! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to see this.
> 
> I am insanely jealous of people getting songs at 37 odd weeks!!Click to expand...

:cry: i am trying to stay positive! my friend had her baby shower last night, i tried to stay in the background, as it was her night, all went well but people kept talking about me being overdue and how well i looked! i kept thinking wish my waters would break just to shut them up!

:wacko:


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just realised I wrote songs, I meant signs of course!


----------



## Erised

Am I the only one who doesn't really want her little one to come early? So many ladies at 37 weeks seem to be getting signs or wanting signs already. I'm just a few days away from the 37 week mark, and really don't want her to make her appearance yet. The bedroom is still a mess, the nursery isn't done yet and most of all I just want to spend some more time with my first daughter. I also really want to have a 40 week bump again, I'm so far from being as big as I was at 40 weeks with my first, really want that massive bump back for a little bit.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> I just realised I wrote songs, I meant signs of course!

:rofl:

baby brain! and i read it as signs!

weird crazy hormone togetherness!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really want her little one to come early? So many ladies at 37 weeks seem to be getting signs or wanting signs already. I'm just a few days away from the 37 week mark, and really don't want her to make her appearance yet. The bedroom is still a mess, the nursery isn't done yet and most of all I just want to spend some more time with my first daughter. I also really want to have a 40 week bump again, I'm so far from being as big as I was at 40 weeks with my first, really want that massive bump back for a little bit.

Ive been massive for ages :haha: I'd be happy with being on time, however the days are ticking by lol


----------



## mrswichman

I'll go to my due date...but most family and friends doubt I will...We'll see, you never know :D
And ooooooooh I'm Term today! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## PG5K

Lady-K said:


> The only reason I'm anxiously sign spotting is that I'd quite like to get out of work early! It's foolish though as after a walk today the nausea went and bowels seem back to normal. But it's still exciting for me as last time I had no signs. Zero. Zilch. And I remember frequent bursting into tears after 41 weeks cos my body 'wasn't working'. Even at 40+12 I'd not had the slightest twinge so was induced. And even then it took 3 days! So that's why I'm allowing myself dome sign spotting indulgence this time. I'd love to be bang on time, and go naturally. But I"ll probably still be preggers in 5 weeks.

I'm worried about that to. My mom was induced after being 2 weeks over and I really hoped I wouldnt follow the same but I'm a few days over and no real signs so far. 
I've had the odd bit of period pains yesterday but nothing else that makes me think she's coming any time soon. 

I don't think it helps that people keep asking why I havent had it yet, like I have any choice! :dohh:


----------



## katealim

I hope that all you lovely overdue ladies start getting some signs soon! I was shocked to see my bloody show as I wasn't looking for it it was just sitting there in a blob on my undies when I went to go pee. AFM: I'm just happy that I've made it to term as my last two were early and tiny. My last one was 8 months old when we finally made it home from the NICU. Odd how some women always go earlier and some seem to always go over.


----------



## Indi84

I didn't want an appearance before 38 weeks, but now I'm over 39 I'm ready and waiting for this little man! I just really don't want to be induced!

My sister had her little girl a week ago, I've seen her through skype (gorgeous!) as she lives further away, and I can't wait to show her my one now! 

Congrats to all the new mummys! And :hugs: to all the overdues!


----------



## sunshine1217

anyone else super emotional? I was reading birth stories and kept crying.:cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

sunshine1217 said:


> anyone else super emotional? I was reading birth stories and kept crying.:cry:

I was when I was at your stage, I feel ok at the moment


----------



## sunshine1217

kept crying for like 3 days straight for random reasons and I was not emotional during the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

The last two Sundays I have spent in tears. I'm sure its all normal hormones hun :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Love your new bump pic Mrs B - very pretty in pink :thumbup:

Still no signs yet for me and yesterday we spent an hour in the hospital as the baby hardly moved. The monitoring was fine but they think she has moved to be back to back and that's why the movement has changed :( 
Really don't want her to be that way as she's been in a perfect position for ages now.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks PG5K :) 

What a pain that your baby had moved back to back! Right at last minute too!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i am having lots of pains and cramps, this better lead somewhere today! no false alarms PLEASE! 


xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck!!

Still nothing here x


----------



## PG5K

Hope its a good sign for you Outnumbered!


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck 3outnumbered!


----------



## Alandsa

Sounds promising outnumbered! :)


----------



## Jenba

Due tomorrow and no sign yet! At this point with my son i was in labour and i so wish it were the case this time! Getting really rather bored now lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3outnumbered- hope it amounts to something for you.

Jenna- any signs yet?

Today I am 40 weeks, happy due date to me. Let's hope something happens. Had a horrible uncomfortable nights sleep, had some contractions throughout the early morning hours,every 15-20 min last for 20-30 seconds. Painful enough but didn't change or amount to anything, just enough to make me wince and sleep impossible. Lots of back pain and cramping and wow, how much plug is in there, another good amount today.


----------



## 3outnumbered

pains and cramps all gone!! :growlmad:

what a load of crap! this is why i never believe i am in labour till my waters break.

:growlmad:

happy due date hopeful. xx


----------



## Alandsa

Outnumbered- Sorry to hear the cramps have stopped, must be so frustrating! 

Jenna - good luck for tomorrow, hope it all starts happening soon!

Did many of you have bract on hicks? I haven't had those yet but thought I would have done by now if I was to have them?


----------



## Lisa92881

I haven't had any BH at all! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa92881 said:


> I haven't had any BH at all! :shrug:

Me neither x


----------



## Erised

Never noticed any braxton hicks with my first. Haven't noticed any this time around yet eiter


----------



## 3outnumbered

I have BH all the time, the consultant said as i have an irrated uterus, it will be more apparent, i never had any with my first or second LO's.

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy due date hopeful

Sorry you've stopped again 3outnumbered!


----------



## Jaymes

I've noticed BH since about 17 weeks... This is # 4 though, so maybe I'm just hyper aware due to having had all this before. I finally got my csection booked! On my due date! I'm not sure I'll make it that far though as I've been very crampy, had a few bits of plug come out and had loads of contractions. Plus at my last appt I was 2 cm and 30% effaced. 

Is anyone else having sensations like the baby is trying to push its way out? I keep getting a zinging pain, it feels like he is taking an elbow or pushing with his hand on my cervix. Every time he does this I wince and people around me freak out!


----------



## lillichloe

Me. I totally get that feeling. I keep hoping that one if these times it'll be my waters breaking.


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## PG5K

I keep getting a very sharp pain down below. I had quite a few earlier when I was walking.
I keep hoping it might break my waters to but so far all it does is make me smart.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've got sharp pains too, but these are not a quick thing they are about 30-40 second contractions. Ugh...enough to make me wince and catch my breath. Pain for sure but they are waves, the pain is worst close to the end. Thank god for the end. So I'm sitting on the couch thinking what I need to get done now, as I'm not sure how fast I'll progress of if it'll stop???


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck all the ladies with pains and promising signs. X x x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree, good luck to those of you who look to be progressing nicely xx


----------



## Jenba

I have been getting Braxton Hicks since 18 weeks - this is my second and I did get them with my first but no where near as much as I have this time! It has gotten to a point where yesterday I got them every ten mins from 2.30pm to 7pm - as you can imagine I got a bit excited that it may have been the start of labour and then it just stopped so hubby went off to work this morning somewhat fed up and I am left to face day time tele and watching the clock until my son finishes school lol 
Do you find people keep saying to you well its only a few more weeks at the most and you just want to punch them and shout "WEEKS!! I don't even want to be pregnant for two more hours!!" lol :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jenba said:


> I have been getting Braxton Hicks since 18 weeks - this is my second and I did get them with my first but no where near as much as I have this time! It has gotten to a point where yesterday I got them every ten mins from 2.30pm to 7pm - as you can imagine I got a bit excited that it may have been the start of labour and then it just stopped so hubby went off to work this morning somewhat fed up and I am left to face day time tele and watching the clock until my son finishes school lol
> Do you find people keep saying to you well its only a few more weeks at the most and you just want to punch them and shout "WEEKS!! I don't even want to be pregnant for two more hours!!" lol :D

I want to punch myself for trying to keep telling myself 1 week max! :haha:


----------



## Indi84

Can I throw my toys out the pram!? :brat:

My next door neighbour was due after me and has had her little girl, and my NCT ladies have started popping! So happy for them, but I'm due first :sad2:

Annnnd calm..! I'm fine going to my due date, but not with people overtaking me! Good luck to all that have signs, I had a tiny bit of period pain, and lower back pain, but nothing to shout about. I can't believe at one point we were celebrating our BFPs and now we're celebrating giving birth!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've gotten kinda used to people jumping the queue now to be honest, and thats only at 4 days late... still got another potential 8 days to go!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

If another person tells me that i have not dropped yet (as in bump gone lower), and then follows that up with the comment of 'that's unusual for a first' i will scream..... I am fed up of hearing it. I am already worried enough that he is too big to engage. He is still classed as 'free' in terms of position, despite walking lots (which is uncomfy but not painful), cleaning on hands and knees and bouncing on birthing ball he is not moving anywhere. 
Is it the baby engaging that helps trigger labour? 
Next midwife appointment friday (39.5 weeks) but only got that due to high blood pressure, otherwise they weren't planning to see me till 40.3 weeks.... No mention of a sweep - i wonder if they would give me one on friday? Or if i will have to wait till 40.3 for a sweep. 
Just getting fed up of my own company now, and yeah seriously worried he won't engage.
Dawn


----------



## Jenba

I am getting fed up of my own company too DawnLouise30 lol I don't want to drive too far now and most of my friends live in the next town so I have to rely on people taking pity and coming to me lol I am SOOO ready to be busy now!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Snap...... DH takes the car to work and im not keen on walking around outside alone just in case i start in labour, unlikely i know, but you never know.
I am also so big i keep getting pitiful glances off passerby's when i m going for walks. 
So my solution is to stay home, watching daytime tv and eating biscuits until DH gets home and then i am going to kidnap him and take him to the pub tonight for tea. :thumbup:




Jenba said:


> I am getting fed up of my own company too DawnLouise30 lol I don't want to drive too far now and most of my friends live in the next town so I have to rely on people taking pity and coming to me lol I am SOOO ready to be busy now!


----------



## Jenba

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Snap...... DH takes the car to work and im not keen on walking around outside alone just in case i start in labour, unlikely i know, but you never know.
> I am also so big i keep getting pitiful glances off passerby's when i m going for walks.
> So my solution is to stay home, watching daytime tv and eating biscuits until DH gets home and then i am going to kidnap him and take him to the pub tonight for tea. :thumbup:

That sounds like a very good plan - enjoy!! I am going to pick my son up soon and make some cookies! I feel like I am on my period this afternoon - that constant dull ache you get but its not with contractions or anything so wondering if it is just baby sitting on nerves or just my wishful thinking that it is something brewing lol


----------



## lucysmummy

That sounds like a very good plan - enjoy!! I am going to pick my son up soon and make some cookies! I feel like I am on my period this afternoon - that constant dull ache you get but its not with contractions or anything so wondering if it is just baby sitting on nerves or just my wishful thinking that it is something brewing lol[/QUOTE]

I feel the same today n I just hope it's not just wishful thinking cos I just want to meet my baby girl now. :wacko:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Jenba and lucy'smummy hopefully its the start of something for you both x


----------



## PG5K

I've took my hubby and we've done a big food shop today. 
It's been quite nice because we've been to three shops to get the cheapest deals and planned loads of meals. 

Unfortunatly all the walking I did only gave me really bad period type pains and back ache.
Now I'm sitting down I feel like my pelvis is extremely bruised :( 
I did have a bad night sleep and the pain is getting worse every night in my pelvis. I'm scared that one day I won't be able to walk when I get up in the morning. Sorry, rant over. 

Hopefully on Thursday I will get a sweep which I'll be 41+1 then. My original midwife said that I could have a few sweeps before bring induced but I can't see how my new midwife could fit a couple in within 6 days? Feeling pretty confused as you can only get midwife appointments on a Thursday and the Thursday afterwards I'll be over 42 weeks so should have been induced by then.


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> I've took my hubby and we've done a big food shop today.
> It's been quite nice because we've been to three shops to get the cheapest deals and planned loads of meals.
> 
> Unfortunatly all the walking I did only gave me really bad period type pains and back ache.
> Now I'm sitting down I feel like my pelvis is extremely bruised :(
> I did have a bad night sleep and the pain is getting worse every night.
> 
> Hopefully on Thursday I will get a sweep which I'll be 41+1 then. My original midwife said that I could have a few sweeps before bring induced but I can't see how she can fit a couple in within 6 days!

pains and back ache are supposidly good at this stage :)

I too will have a sweep Thurday, I'll be 41+0 x


----------



## sunshine1217

good luck on your sweeps ladies! I've not had one done, does it hurt?


----------



## Mrs.B.

sunshine1217 said:


> good luck on your sweeps ladies! I've not had one done, does it hurt?

I had one on Thursday just gone, I didn't think it hurt, a little uncomfortable but.not.at all intolerable. I did bleed after but that soon stopped too x


----------



## lillichloe

I have my induction scheduled for Friday 5am. I am working straight up through Thursday. Wich I am now regretting. My family has also started betting on wether it not Ill go into labor before Friday and what day. I'm so glad it's amusing them. I'm trying to ignore the thought I could go before Friday. At least I have a for sure end date.


----------



## Quartz

Mrs.B. said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> good luck on your sweeps ladies! I've not had one done, does it hurt?
> 
> I had one on Thursday just gone, I didn't think it hurt, a little uncomfortable but.not.at all intolerable. I did bleed after but that soon stopped too xClick to expand...

same here although not sure whether partly that was because it was not successful. Got one tomorrow and then the midwife mentioned one at the weekend before induction but not sure how that works. Have back ache and cramps so hopefully tomorrows sweep might start something


----------



## 3outnumbered

I have been such a positive person my whole life, glass half full, i'm sure they didnt mean that etc....

but being overdue sucks!!!!!

this is the third time i have gone overdue.


:shrug:


----------



## PG5K

Mrs.B. said:


> pains and back ache are supposidly good at this stage :)
> 
> I too will have a sweep Thurday, I'll be 41+0 x

Ooo...fingers crossed!
Let's hope Thursday is a good day for us both if we don't go before. :thumbup: 


I'm usually pretty positive to Outnumbered. If I knew when I was going to go in labour then at least I could plan more things to do. I think that's what I find hard.
How much overdue were you last time?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So it turns out I was in labor. Had my little girl 3:44 AM Monday. Ella Sophia, 7 lbs 10 oz.
The labor came on strong once at hospital, so much so that they didn't get me an epidural quick enough (as they didn't believe I was in labor at first) and to top it off it was misplaced or something cause it didn't work. No pain management and a wild and fast labor, hurt like hell but I have my presious girl :)

Sorry to those overdue. That is the worst feeling. Waiting is torture


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> pains and back ache are supposidly good at this stage :)
> 
> I too will have a sweep Thurday, I'll be 41+0 x
> 
> Ooo...fingers crossed!
> Let's hope Thursday is a good day for us both if we don't go before. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm usually pretty positive to Outnumbered. If I knew when I was going to go in labour then at least I could plan more things to do. I think that's what I find hard.
> How much overdue were you last time?Click to expand...


:wacko: 1 was 12 days overdue had to be induced with my DD and 5 days overdue with 3sweeps with my DS. 

Congratulations Hopeful!!! :happydance:

well done you. Pics when you can. xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: congratulations hopeful x x


----------



## Jenba

Had my sweep this morning. Hoping it gets things started! Please let it be successful please please please!!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Hopeful :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck jenba.


----------



## Quartz

Congratulations Hopeful.

Good luck jenba. Had another unsuccessful attempt at a sweep as my cervix is posterior and to the right so she could not reach it. Reckon we will reach the induction date of October 17th at this rate!


----------



## Jenba

Well following my sweep this morning I've been getting braxtons / contractions for the last few hours. They are getting quite painful in my back now and i have so much pressure down below! When i go for a wee i feel like my insides are going to fall out! I am hoping these are all good signs lol


----------



## Fizzoid

So, we're 37 and 4 and my OH had a midwife appointment today. After seeing many posts mentioning baby weight estimates, baby being engaged and suchlike, should we have been told these sort of things already, or is the usual response of "everything's fine, I'll see you again on _xxxxx_" all we should be expecting?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think it's fine fizz. At 38 my doc started to check me (but I could have declined), and checked for babies position. She did not estimate weight As she said its all guesswork even with growth scan. Don't worry and make a list of things to ask at next weeks appt. I did :)


----------



## mellllly

Fizzoid said:


> So, we're 37 and 4 and my OH had a midwife appointment today. After seeing many posts mentioning baby weight estimates, baby being engaged and suchlike, should we have been told these sort of things already, or is the usual response of "everything's fine, I'll see you again on _xxxxx_" all we should be expecting?

My estimated weight was from my 4d scan which I paid for at 30 weeks which I think he was 4lbs something.
I usually just check my notes to see how far engaged he is, they usually plot your tummy measurement on a graph in your notes as well which I believe gives you an estimated weight based on your circumstances, thats what they do here anyway
Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies, just checking in

I gave birth Monday at 9:21 after my water broke at 1:45; I was exactly 39 weeks.

I was keeping track of the labor pains to see how far apart they were when I got up to use the bathroom and my water poured out of me! I wasn't even sure if it was contractions that I was having, kinda felt lik bathroom pains or period type cramps that came in about six minute increments.

Got to the hospital around 2:25. The nurse checked to see if she was head down, which she thought she was. So around 3:45 they gave m an epidural and my midwife arrived around seven, about 20 minutes after they started pitocin at the hospital. My midwife checked my cervix and it was only dilated to about a 2 and it was very high and she wasn't sure if she was feeling her bum or head.

She called for a scan and sure enough baby was frank breech which I thought she was the whole time anyway!

So the midwife turned to me and said well we are going to have a birthday in about 30 minutes! Prep went really fast for the c section. I was very overwhelmed and scared as I wasn't prepared for surgery to say the least!

Ready or not she was coming, Ainsley Grace arrived to the world at 7lbs 3 ozs, butt first! I will post photos later! I am in love <3


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: congratulations :happydance:



AshleyLK said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in
> 
> I gave birth Monday at 9:21 after my water broke at 1:45; I was exactly 39 weeks.
> 
> I was keeping track of the labor pains to see how far apart they were when I got up to use the bathroom and my water poured out of me! I wasn't even sure if it was contractions that I was having, kinda felt lik bathroom pains or period type cramps that came in about six minute increments.
> 
> Got to the hospital around 2:25. The nurse checked to see if she was head down, which she thought she was. So around 3:45 they gave m an epidural and my midwife arrived around seven, about 20 minutes after they started pitocin at the hospital. My midwife checked my cervix and it was only dilated to about a 2 and it was very high and she wasn't sure if she was feeling her bum or head.
> 
> She called for a scan and sure enough baby was frank breech which I thought she was the whole time anyway!
> 
> So the midwife turned to me and said well we are going to have a birthday in about 30 minutes! Prep went really fast for the c section. I was very overwhelmed and scared as I wasn't prepared for surgery to say the least!
> 
> Ready or not she was coming, Ainsley Grace arrived to the world at 7lbs 3 ozs, butt first! I will post photos later! I am in love <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations! Sorry it wasn't all straight forward for you xx


----------



## mellllly

Congrats ladies!!! Finally term tomorrow, I hate being the 'last' of the bunch
My daughter was due on the 2nd April and my Son was due on the 11th so always used to being ahead of everyone else lol!


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## mellllly

LOL we shall see, my midwife friend said third babies are a pain in the bum! I hope not


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Ashley, at least they knew she was breech and did something about it :thumbup: 
Looking forward to seeing these baby pictures! 

Still nothing for me yet :( Trying to be upbeat about it but after seeing my friends baby today and buying the breast pump I'm feeling a little broody.
Still midwife on Thursday, been out for a lovely meal with the family so can't complain too much! Well, I guess I can. :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations to all of the ladies who have met their beautiful babies. It's making me very excited and anxious! So happy for all of you. 

Question for the new mommies (or those who have other LOs) - I'm 37 weeks haven't had any cramping, Braxton hicks, nothing. I know it's stil early, but is this an indication that baby is nice and comfy and going to be late?!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't know if its am indication but I've had nothing ...


----------



## Quartz

I hate to say I have had nothing either!

Also to add to the overdueness I now have a cold as well


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quartz said:


> I hate to say I have had nothing either!
> 
> Also to add to the overdueness I now have a cold as well

Me too!! My lovely niece gave it to me! lol


----------



## PG5K

I had a bloody show last night and think I've been having contractions since about 3am.
They're not very regular atm but I'm hoping they don't stop! 
They seem to be about 30 seconds long and getting a few an hour. 

Going to have a bath in a min and put my stew on to cook for dinner in case I am still here later. 

Really hoping this is the start but don't want to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Mrs.B.

PG5K said:


> I had a bloody show last night and think I've been having contractions since about 3am.
> They're not very regular atm but I'm hoping they don't stop!
> They seem to be about 30 seconds long and getting a few an hour.
> 
> Going to have a bath in a min and put my stew on to cook for dinner in case I am still here later.
> 
> Really hoping this is the start but don't want to get my hopes up too much.

Good luck!!

I've noticed loads of stringy cm today, has anyone had this before labour? Or is that wishful thinking xx I have my second sweep tomorrow so hoping these signs mean it will work!


----------



## Indi84

PG5K said:


> I had a bloody show last night and think I've been having contractions since about 3am.
> They're not very regular atm but I'm hoping they don't stop!
> They seem to be about 30 seconds long and getting a few an hour.
> 
> Going to have a bath in a min and put my stew on to cook for dinner in case I am still here later.
> 
> Really hoping this is the start but don't want to get my hopes up too much.

Good luck! 
I've had no signs either, but still have two days till I'm over due..got my sweep booked for 41 Weeks, and induction for 41+5, eak, I want him to turn up on his own!


----------



## Jenba

Mrs.B. said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had a bloody show last night and think I've been having contractions since about 3am.
> They're not very regular atm but I'm hoping they don't stop!
> They seem to be about 30 seconds long and getting a few an hour.
> 
> Going to have a bath in a min and put my stew on to cook for dinner in case I am still here later.
> 
> Really hoping this is the start but don't want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> I've noticed loads of stringy cm today, has anyone had this before labour? Or is that wishful thinking xx I have my second sweep tomorrow so hoping these signs mean it will work!Click to expand...


I have been getting "snot" like (sorry lol) mucus each time I wipe today followng my sweep yesterday. Had lots of pains and tightenings yesterday but they had stopped my this morning. Getting pain again now, like period pains and the odd tightening. Does anyone know if a urine infection would give you pains like labour??? Prob a really silly question but my urine tested slightly for stuff yesterday so they sent it off! Just trying to figure out what this pain is with nothing to show for it!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think a urine infection can give you pains, i remember my friend was in a lot of pain during late pregnancy due to a urine infection.... But then again it could be labour..good luck x x 





Jenba said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had a bloody show last night and think I've been having contractions since about 3am.
> They're not very regular atm but I'm hoping they don't stop!
> They seem to be about 30 seconds long and getting a few an hour.
> 
> Going to have a bath in a min and put my stew on to cook for dinner in case I am still here later.
> 
> Really hoping this is the start but don't want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> I've noticed loads of stringy cm today, has anyone had this before labour? Or is that wishful thinking xx I have my second sweep tomorrow so hoping these signs mean it will work!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been getting "snot" like (sorry lol) mucus each time I wipe today followng my sweep yesterday. Had lots of pains and tightenings yesterday but they had stopped my this morning. Getting pain again now, like period pains and the odd tightening. Does anyone know if a urine infection would give you pains like labour??? Prob a really silly question but my urine tested slightly for stuff yesterday so they sent it off! Just trying to figure out what this pain is with nothing to show for it!!!Click to expand...


----------



## PG5K

Well, my contractions are still coming and at 11am my waters broke! Been to the hospital and they confirmed they have and sent me home to progress.
If I don't give birth by myself today or tonight then I'm booked in for an induction at 9am tomorrow.

I've just got to keep an eye on the movements and monitor my contractions. 

My waters breaking are horrid as I've leaked almost every time I've had a contraction and I'm currently wearing maternity pads as I've changed undies 4 times and trousers twice :dohh:


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs.B. said:


> Quartz said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say I have had nothing either!
> 
> Also to add to the overdueness I now have a cold as well
> 
> Me too!! My lovely niece gave it to me! lolClick to expand...

Both me and dh had the cold while I was in labour and now LO has it too :dohh:


Hope everyone's ok and congrats to the ladies that have had their babies!!

Come on Mrs. B!! Can't believe we were due the same day!


----------



## Feb4th2011

PG5K - That's sooo exciting that your water broke!!! Get walking and bouncing on a Yoga ball!!! Ur lil one will be here soon! EEK!


----------



## Mrs.B.

princess_1991 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say I have had nothing either!
> 
> Also to add to the overdueness I now have a cold as well
> 
> Me too!! My lovely niece gave it to me! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Both me and dh had the cold while I was in labour and now LO has it too :dohh:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's ok and congrats to the ladies that have had their babies!!
> 
> Come on Mrs. B!! Can't believe we were due the same day!Click to expand...

I know :cry: I'm trying, I'm trying :coffee: lol

This morning I was getting a lot of stringy cm, so was hoping thats the start of things changing... I have my second sweep so hoping that it will work this time, otherwise I will be induced on/around tuesday, they will book me in tomorrow as far as I'm aware!

How are you and Lily doing? x


----------



## Quartz

PG5K - Good luck hope the contractions start soon

eviction is currently on hold as DD has stomach flu and threw up all over the leisure centre cafe after her swimming lesson and now just needs to snuggle on the sofa so hoping its once she feels better as she is very mummy centred


----------



## 3outnumbered

PG5K said:


> Well, my contractions are still coming and at 11am my waters broke! Been to the hospital and they confirmed they have and sent me home to progress.
> If I don't give birth by myself today or tonight then I'm booked in for an induction at 9am tomorrow.
> 
> I've just got to keep an eye on the movements and monitor my contractions.
> 
> My waters breaking are horrid as I've leaked almost every time I've had a contraction and I'm currently wearing maternity pads as I've changed undies 4 times and trousers twice :dohh:


eekkk!!! exciting stuff. 

:hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs.B. said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz said:
> 
> 
> I hate to say I have had nothing either!
> 
> Also to add to the overdueness I now have a cold as well
> 
> Me too!! My lovely niece gave it to me! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Both me and dh had the cold while I was in labour and now LO has it too :dohh:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's ok and congrats to the ladies that have had their babies!!
> 
> Come on Mrs. B!! Can't believe we were due the same day!Click to expand...
> 
> I know :cry: I'm trying, I'm trying :coffee: lol
> 
> This morning I was getting a lot of stringy cm, so was hoping thats the start of things changing... I have my second sweep so hoping that it will work this time, otherwise I will be induced on/around tuesday, they will book me in tomorrow as far as I'm aware!
> 
> How are you and Lily doing? xClick to expand...

Aww I hope this is it for you! But atleast you know you will have your little girl by next week! Exciting!! :wohoo:

Me and lily are great! I'm still suffering with the after effects of my labour - still paralysed in my leg :nope:
But other then that, bf is going really well and lily is good as gold (when she wants to be :winkwink:)


----------



## gamblesrh

Congrats to everyone having there babies


----------



## lillichloe

It's fun reading all the exciting news! The babies are really coming quickly now!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Strong period cramps and back ache.. hoping that if I make it to second sweep tomorrow that I am already on my way :) eeek


----------



## mrswichman

Mrs.B. said:


> Strong period cramps and back ache.. hoping that if I make it to second sweep tomorrow that I am already on my way :) eeek

Good luck Mrs.B! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you, think I'm contracting, over the past hour I've had 5 instances of pain build up in my stomach, radiate to my back, hover a bit and then die down. Can't tell if belly is hardening tho as its pretty solid


----------



## PG5K

Mrs.B. said:


> Strong period cramps and back ache.. hoping that if I make it to second sweep tomorrow that I am already on my way :) eeek

I hope that's good news. Mine started with bad period pains last night.
I don't think mine will be coming till tomorrow, going home again as I need my contractions to be 2-3 minutes instead of the every 5 ish they are atm. :coffee:
Induction at 9am so might try and get a little sleep.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds promising mrs b!

Good luck pgk hopefully it's all a go by tomorrow and inducing further isn't necessary


----------



## AshleyLK

https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/02d11d6b9eeeb2555cf409905aa2be34.jpg

Introducing Miss Ainsley Grace <3


----------



## lillichloe

Awwe so precious! Look at all her hair!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Best of luck everyone!! Love hearing all the updates:flow:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Ah Ashley she is so cute and petite. xx

Mrs B oh it sounds good.


I have two days to my induction! and my OH has woken up with a stomach bug throwing up!

I dont know what to do i could cry! i am busy anti bac the house and everything he is touching, if he passes it on my LO's i will be spending the next two days up to my armpits in sick including my own, this poor baby i could just cry! :cry:


----------



## Quartz

3outnumbered said:


> Ah Ashley she is so cute and petite. xx
> 
> Mrs B oh it sounds good.
> 
> 
> I have two days to my induction! and my OH has woken up with a stomach bug throwing up!
> 
> I dont know what to do i could cry! i am busy anti bac the house and everything he is touching, if he passes it on my LO's i will be spending the next two days up to my armpits in sick including my own, this poor baby i could just cry! :cry:

I have the same problem - DD had it (although we seem to be over the worse of it) and OH has just texted from work to say he is not feeling that great. The timing is rubbish isn't it!


----------



## Jocr

Will put another pic up x
Loveto all
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jocr

Flint
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3outnumbered

so cute jocr!!!!

i have locked my OH and his sickness bug in the bedroom, i dont want to see him until he is well!

i have anti bac the whole house and hoovered and polished nothing left to do but have a hot chocolate and some jammie dodgers!!! before my next job of getting little one from nursery in half an hour!!! 

ah the joys of being 41 +3 weeks pregnant. xx


----------



## lillichloe

Good morning all! I hope everyone is well and all the sickness I'm reading abouts gets done with.
I cannot believe it is Thursday all ready. DH and I are going to hospital at 10 pm tonight and induction starts aroung four or five in the morning. EEEEK!! I've nervous now. My DD is 7 and she has been acting out a bit, I think she has some anxiety over becoming a big sister. I'm trying to comfort her and reassure her the best I can, She is worried about practical things though mostly that baby is going to need a lot of attention that is normally hers. Which she will, hopefully I will do a good job including my big girl in the care of her new sister.


----------



## lilosmom

Congratulations to all the new mommies out there - it's so exciting to read about everyone's progress (even if it's slower than they are hoping). The photos are gorgeous, this thread should have been named the beautiful babies of october! Good job ladies.

AFM, little Nathan is already 2 1/2 weeks old now, the time sure does fly. He is still in a cast and is annoyed that he can't move his arm so comforting him is hard at times. He is a tough cookie though and is growing like a weed! We have managed to switch day and night back around and I only had to get up once last night to feed him so have had a good night sleep finally... I know it won't last but it sure was fantastic to see the clock at 3:30 when my head hit the pillow after feeding and then not again until 7:00 when he woke again.

Can't wait to read about more little one's arriving soon. Hope the impending deliveries go well and that those of you battling with illness get through it quickly.
 



Attached Files:







Kamloops-20121004-00155.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Beautiful baby pictures ladies.

Quick question - could you tell when baby was engaged without midwife telling you? I don't think he has engaged, i am not feeling consistent pressure down below (is pressure down below a sign of them being engaged?). In fact im not feeling pregnant bar the bump nd uncomfortable nights sleep :-( 
I have the midwife tommorow and was going to ask for a sweep but if he is not engaged i assume they won't be able to do one? 

Dawn


----------



## Indi84

My midwife won't do a sweep until I'm a week overdue, is it different where you are dawn? I never get why it's so different all over the UK :-( I've got mine booked for exactly 41 Weeks, but she wouldn't do one earlier.


----------



## Jocr

Lisa92881 said:


> Congratulations to all of the ladies who have met their beautiful babies. It's making me very excited and anxious! So happy for all of you.
> 
> Question for the new mommies (or those who have other LOs) - I'm 37 weeks haven't had any cramping, Braxton hicks, nothing. I know it's stil early, but is this an indication that baby is nice and comfy and going to be late?!

I didn't have BH well only once or twice weeks ago when I ws laughing hard. I had our son 1 day early so don't assume no BH means baby isn't coming soon. :thumbup: good luck 



Mrs.B. said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I had a bloody show last night and think I've been having contractions since about 3am.
> They're not very regular atm but I'm hoping they don't stop!
> They seem to be about 30 seconds long and getting a few an hour.
> 
> Going to have a bath in a min and put my stew on to cook for dinner in case I am still here later.
> 
> Really hoping this is the start but don't want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> I've noticed loads of stringy cm today, has anyone had this before labour? Or is that wishful thinking xx I have my second sweep tomorrow so hoping these signs mean it will work!Click to expand...

I had that the day before baby came. 



PG5K said:


> Well, my contractions are still coming and at 11am my waters broke! Been to the hospital and they confirmed they have and sent me home to progress.
> If I don't give birth by myself today or tonight then I'm booked in for an induction at 9am tomorrow.
> 
> I've just got to keep an eye on the movements and monitor my contractions.
> 
> My waters breaking are horrid as I've leaked almost every time I've had a contraction and I'm currently wearing maternity pads as I've changed undies 4 times and trousers twice :dohh:

Pg5k how are you doing? I assume your at the hospital now and probably got your darling baby in your arms. Hope All is well Hun :happydance::thumbup::hugs:



lilosmom said:


> Congratulations to all the new mommies out there - it's so exciting to read about everyone's progress (even if it's slower than they are hoping). The photos are gorgeous, this thread should have been named the beautiful babies of october! Good job ladies.
> 
> AFM, little Nathan is already 2 1/2 weeks old now, the time sure does fly. He is still in a cast and is annoyed that he can't move his arm so comforting him is hard at times. He is a tough cookie though and is growing like a weed! We have managed to switch day and night back around and I only had to get up once last night to feed him so have had a good night sleep finally... I know it won't last but it sure was fantastic to see the clock at 3:30 when my head hit the pillow after feeding and then not again until 7:00 when he woke again.
> 
> Can't wait to read about more little one's arriving soon. Hope the impending deliveries go well and that those of you battling with illness get through it quickly.

What a cutie Nathan is, we'll done you. I hear you about the 3.30/7am thing. Our boy managed 12/4/6.30 today thank goodness. 
I hope his arm is better soon. X

Ashley - wow she is soooo cute and what beautiful hair. 

AFM - flint is now 10 days old and I don't know where the time has gone. I am thrilled to be a mum after 3 long years of trying, it's amazing. 
Hubby has been off with me but back at work on Monday. Mum and other visitors are booked in for the week slim not on my own too much. In one way I'm looking forward to DH going back to work and not so much in another way. 
flint likes to be fed about every 2 hours and most of the time that includes the night but he slept longer last night. 
He won't latch on to y boobs properly to feed so I'm expressing and using formula. Gutted that he won't take it straight from the breast to be honest by the most important thing is he eats/drinks not what I think. 

Anyone else have a water birth?

Congratulations to all the new mummy's. 

I hope all you other ladies that are over due arnt kept waiting much longer, lots of luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My friend go one at 39.5 but he was engaged,i guess it just depends on the midwife. X 




Indi84 said:


> My midwife won't do a sweep until I'm a week overdue, is it different where you are dawn? I never get why it's so different all over the UK :-( I've got mine booked for exactly 41 Weeks, but she wouldn't do one earlier.


----------



## mrswichman

Dawn I feel "pressure" or "soreness" not sure what to call it exactly, but had an appointment Tuesday and Dr. said LO was still very high in the pelvis...so he hasn't even dropped and should have by now the Dr. said.


----------



## lillichloe

mrswichman said:


> Dawn I feel "pressure" or "soreness" not sure what to call it exactly, but had an appointment Tuesday and Dr. said LO was still very high in the pelvis...so he hasn't even dropped and should have by now the Dr. said.

At my 37wk appt I wa 37+3 and baby was still high. She was engaged by my 38 wk appt at 38+3


----------



## leia37

Lisa40, Ashley and Hopeful congratulations on your new arrivals :flower:

Ashley, Jocr and Lilosmom gorgeous pics of your babies. they are stunningly beautiful :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

At hospital getting ready to start pitocin. Feeling very nervous but so looking forward to holding my baby.


----------



## 3outnumbered

So! Mrs B have you had that baby yet!!!!!! :baby:

Lillichloe good luck sweetie, i will be in your boat tomorrow. :baby:


Had my final midwife appointment this morning before induction tomorrow.

She did a 3rd sweep, said it was so much different than last time, baby fully engaged (hence walking like a cowboy), 3cm dialated, waters intact still but ready to go. 

she said baby has hair (i cried at that point). she said if that sweep didnt work dinamite was needed to get this baby out! lol.

she seemed really optimistic but said if i do get induced tomorrow only one gel would be needed or try them just to break my waters.


----------



## Alandsa

yep Mrs B has had her baby: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/868494-mrs-bs-cooking-clomid-baby-110.html

awww thats so lovely that you know your baby has hair <3 awww good luck for something to happen with the 3rd sweep!

good luck Lillichloe!!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay congrats Mrs B :yipee: so pleased for you.

xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

congratulations MrsB and good luck lillichloe. 3outnumbered, all the signs are looking promising for you too.

AFM - just had midwife, baby is a happy boy in there and far too comfy. I am 2/5 palpable (whatever that means), booked in for a sweep on wednesday. Really hoped they would do one today but alas no. Not feeling any pains or aches or nothing - which is a blessing if he is not ready to come but really indicates that i may definetly go over. 
I am so worried as i know he is big and am not relishing the idea of going 12 days over till potential induction. 

Dawn


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck to all those nearly there & congratulations to all the new mummies, I've finally worked out how to post pictures (although not how to reduce their size sorry) so here are a couple of my little one.

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/lisam119/153_zpsb604d32e.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/lisam119/133_zps76b171c3.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/lisam119/167_zps32c52ae5.jpg


----------



## Shineystar

not posted in here in a while, congrats to all the new mummies, i have enjoyed reading about these babies all appearing!

Being overdue has been harder for me than i could ever imagine! but alas booked in for induction on the 17th at 8pm so end is in sight. 

Not too happy they induce you in the evening as i'm worried it may all kick off and ill be alone as obv when contractions start my hubby wont be allowed there until its at a certain point or its morning when he is allowed back in. This alone is stressing me out!


----------



## Lisa40

Hi Shineystar,

They induced me at 8pm and my OH was allowed to stay with me from the beginning, not sure if that was due to my pre eclampsia, but as soon as they put the drip in & broke my waters I was contracting within half an hour & got to 5cm within 4 hours, I guess it depends on how fast they want you to progress though & how they start the induction.

Good luck :thumbup:

xx


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi all, 
Congratulations new mummies.
Just thought I'd pop in n say I had my baby girl on wed am, started contracting at 5am got to the hosp at 7.45 and had her at 8.55 so all a little quick.
Only had gas n air as I was too far gone but didn't need anymore in the end. 
Will post pics when I work out how.
Good luck to all those still to meet there babies xx


----------



## Shineystar

Lisa40 said:


> Hi Shineystar,
> 
> They induced me at 8pm and my OH was allowed to stay with me from the beginning, not sure if that was due to my pre eclampsia, but as soon as they put the drip in & broke my waters I was contracting within half an hour & got to 5cm within 4 hours, I guess it depends on how fast they want you to progress though & how they start the induction.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> xx

thats quite good, i know as soon as i go to labour ward he is allowed to be there, its just we are 40mins from the hospital and they dont seem the best organised so i worry they wont give him enough notice to get there! At least if it actually starts at 8pm (doubtful) he will have a few hrs to see how its going before going home.


----------



## Lady-K

Shineystar said:


> not posted in here in a while, congrats to all the new mummies, i have enjoyed reading about these babies all appearing!
> 
> Being overdue has been harder for me than i could ever imagine! but alas booked in for induction on the 17th at 8pm so end is in sight.
> 
> Not too happy they induce you in the evening as i'm worried it may all kick off and ill be alone as obv when contractions start my hubby wont be allowed there until its at a certain point or its morning when he is allowed back in. This alone is stressing me out!


Your hubby will be allowed with you if you're in active labour. When I got induced hubby had to go home first night but was allowed to stay the next as contractions were frequent and regular. So he stayed all day,night and through to 7.30pm next day when she was born.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Lucysmummy xx


----------



## Indi84

Things move fast on this thread now! 
Congrats Mrs.b! And to all the new mummys! 
I had a speck of blood on the tissue this morning, start of bloody show? I hope so! Our is it something I need to be worried about?


----------



## Alandsa

Sounds promising Indi, I'm sure the midwife said it was normal to see some blood unless its like a period of course. Sounds like things are happening :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

So booked in for my induction this morning!

And the hospital has no beds!

so sitting here at home wasting the day!

Knew this would happen!

:growlmad:


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Mrs B and lucysmummy :flower:

Lisa40 - beautiful baby pics :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3 outnumbered- frustrating yes,but I suppose when other ladies are in active labor andneed the beds it makes sense. Same with elective vs emerg sections. Thatsno comfort when pregnant, in pain and overdue though huh? :hugs: here's to hoping 2pm worked out for you :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you everybody soo much. I haven't been able to get on here properly but will fill you all in with details very soon and get the front page updated

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy due date to me...... No signs whatsoever! The plan for today is church, then lunch out, wonder round local shopping centre, cake..... More cake...... And yes more cake lol


----------



## Indi84

I'm losing the plot, just went to tesco for a emergency krispy kreme.. Burst into tears when a lady walked past with her tiny newborn in the car seat.. Ugh. I'm having a duvet day from now, I didn't realise how gutted I would be at going over due. :-( feeling really low today, I'm sure it's just disappointment and hormones.
The lady didn't see this don't worry!


----------



## Quartz

Just to say I had my baby too on Saturday at 2am - active labour was very quick at two hours and I went from 6cm to 10 cm in 15 very painful minutes it was so quick that they only rang OH when I was went up to the delivery suite (I was on the antenatal ward as my waters had leaked and I was in early labour for 24 hours with irregular contractions as the midwife in charge of the ward did not believe in the beginning at I was in active labour) 25 minutes before he was born that he turned up just as the head was crowning! Home safely now and figuring out how to be a family of four. 

Congrats to all the new babies - MRs B love the pictures. Not uploaded ours yet but will post when do.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just about to update the front list :) Make take me a while to catch up on what I have missed.... If I haven't updated anyone please let me know!!


I'm no good at writing things up so I have written my labour in time format :) ...
10/10/12
Throughout AM - loosing plug
21:00	Crampyness and back ache
22:00 Contractions noticeable every 7 minutes
11/11/12
00:30	Contracting 7minutes apart lasting 45 seconds
03:00	Contracting 4 &#8211; 5 minutes apart for 45 seconds
03:00 &#8211; 05:00 Sleep
05:00 Contractions kick up a few notches, 3 in 10 minutes. This time taken as start of labour
09:20 Midwife appointment &#8211; 4-5 cm dilated, already in active labour, told to go up hospital either now or in my own time
11:00	Got to hospital. Contractions were in my back, really painful lower back pain, hardly any tummy pain. Couldn&#8217;t even feel contractions on tummy when midwife told me I was having one and to let it pass. Baby was determined as OP Back to Back by both my midwife and the midwives at hospital. Had bloody show whilst in hospital. Used Entonox for a few of the contractions whilst the pain was in my back. But really didn't find it did any more than just breathing, so gave it up and carried on natural.
13:45 Got over whelming feeling, body started to push by itself, no way to breathe through it. Midwife checked and Cervix was 8/9 cm dilated but very stretchy, got written on notes as fully dilated.
13:50	Started pushing alongside my body
13:55 Waters popped. 
14:19	Elyssa Born

1st stage of Labour 8 hrs 45 mins
2nd Stage of Labour 34 minutes
Total 9hrs 19 minutes
Elyssa arrives 24 minutes after waters broke


----------



## Quartz

Mine is quite long and to be honest for me slighty traumatic! (taking a deep breath) it all started quite normally with a hind water leak and irregular contractions - due to previous elcs any leakage had to be monitored at hospital and I arrive being 2cm at 2am Friday morning. The next 20 hours passed with irregular contractions getting stronger and more regular but at 11pm (After OH had left I was still 2cm). I was then monitored and the contractions were all over the place included one that lasted 5 minutes at which point they lost Charlies heartbeat due to the fact he moved. The rest of the trace concerned finding and checking him so my weird contractions were not monitored as the monitor bit moved and was not picking them up. At midnight it all kicked off with the contractions coming every minute and lasting a minute with the pain going from a manageable 4 to an horrendous 8/9. The problem was the two midwives in charge did not believe me or even check that anything was happening. The next 90 mins are a blur of me becoming increasingly more out of it with pain and bleeding enough so that I needed to change 2 pads which was past off as a bloody show. At that point I made a scene in the reception area of the maternity ward which got them taking me to delivery to check with a doctor and to ring OH (although they still told me he would have to go home if I went back to the ward). Got to the delivery suite where I was measured at being 6cm dilated. At that point I calmed down thought ok the pain is pretty bad but its 6cm I am in the delivery suite and its ok I can handle this. Could not have an epidural as the anatesthetic was doing someone for an elcs. Then it all went in a different direction 10 mins in I wanted to push so much (so much so that my body did it without me being aware) and told the midwife - she went are you sure as if you are not fully dilated it could cause trouble I said yes so she checked me and I was 10 cm so 4 cm in 10 mins. Then it all went a bit panicked in the room as Charlies heartrate had dropped dangerously low (I was unaware as the pain was so intense I was not able to focus on anything else) they put me in stirrups and the doctor got out the ventouse and I took gas and air and pushed when I was told. OH arrived to see his head crowning and a lot of blood (I lost a litre the only memory of which I have is when they asked if it was known was blood type I was and I went I am O positive!). And then he was safely born crying very loudly and the previous 2 hours did not matter at all. I had a second degree tear which was packed as the doctor had to do a emergency c section before doing the sewing but that was fine. The rest from there was very normal with recovery and maternity ward and discharge today with antibiotics and iron. Sorry its very long but it does show that you need to trust your own body and ignore what others tell you. It could have ended very differently if I had listened to them and stayed on the ward.


----------



## Quartz

Sorry he is Charlie and weighed 8lbs 4oz


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies. Just to update we had baby Evelyn Sunday at 326am  she is a little doll and we're so in love  funny how you forget the lack of sleep part tho lol


----------



## PG5K

Hi all, congratulations to all the new mommies! 
I've finally caught up on all the posts and wanted to add me to. :happydance:

My beautiful daughter Alice arrived on the 11th at 8:10 pm.
She weighed 7lb5.5oz.

I was induced in the end because my waters broke early and although I was in labour I couldn't get my contractions to less than 4 minutes.
I had a horrid time on the drip as they made my contractions suddenly go crazy. I managed on just gas and air, mainly because I progressed too fast for anything else. I was about to have an epidural (literally had the needle out the packet) and I said that I needed to push! 
I had gone from 5cm to fully dilated in about 10 mins. Alice arrived 15 mins later -tiny nick but not a tear.

My parents thought I was fab as I was up and had a bath by the time they got there an hour later. Lol. I thought all women just got up straight afterwards.

Struggling with lack of sleep now but love her to bits.


----------



## Quartz

I think here are photos (not very good at uploading) of Charlie and one with his big sister.

First night at home went ok - took a long time to get big sister to sleep (she had a two hour nap as well for the first time in ages) and he is not that keen on being in his moses basket so alternating that with him co sleeping which is not ideal but need the sleep!

How is everyone else doing
 



Attached Files:







576329_10151293952783185_990736449_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Quartz

PG5K said:


> Hi all, congratulations to all the new mommies!
> I've finally caught up on all the posts and wanted to add me to. :happydance:
> 
> My beautiful daughter Alice arrived on the 11th at 8:10 pm.
> She weighed 7lb5.5oz.
> 
> I was induced in the end because my waters broke early and although I was in labour I couldn't get my contractions to less than 4 minutes.
> I had a horrid time on the drip as they made my contractions suddenly go crazy. I managed on just gas and air, mainly because I progressed too fast for anything else. I was about to have an epidural (literally had the needle out the packet) and I said that I needed to push!
> I had gone from 5cm to fully dilated in about 10 mins. Alice arrived 15 mins later -tiny nick but not a tear.
> 
> My parents thought I was fab as I was up and had a bath by the time they got there an hour later. Lol. I thought all women just got up straight afterwards.
> 
> Struggling with lack of sleep now but love her to bits.

Congratulations - the speed is pretty much the same as me and I said I needed to push!


----------



## Bells81

Just thought i'd drop in to say that after going 10d over, I finally went into spontaneous labour and had my gorgeous baby girl, Freya yesterday, 14th October :)

Had a very quick labour - 2hrs 25mins including placenta delivery and was home 4 hours later. I had a water birth which was just amazing, and got to catch her coming out and bring her to the surface.

She was born at 9:45am and weighed 7lb 1oz.

congrats to all the new mummies and good luck to those still waiting for their precious pumpkins to arrive.


----------



## 3outnumbered

hi ladies, had my baby on saturday will update with a pic later, 4hours from entry into hosptial till traumatic delivery. but we are both fine and at home now. xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Traumatic? Sorry 3outnumbered, but at least you have your adorable bundle out and home.


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## 3outnumbered

So went in to be induced at 2pm saturday, but was already contracting, midwife checked me at 2.30pm, accidently broke my waters said i was 4cm. Then it just zoomed, they never had a bed on delivery suite till 4pm, so had to breath through till they found a bed 4 me. By 5.45pm i was ready to push, 10mins later his head was out but shoulder got stuck all hell broke loose, lots of screaming, crying and fainting, baby Caleb was born 5.58pm weighing 9lbs 8oz, 59cms long, needing oxygen and heating 4 the shock but doing well. X x
 



Attached Files:







945.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lady-K

3outnumbered said:


> So went in to be induced at 2pm saturday, but was already contracting, midwife checked me at 2.30pm, accidently broke my waters said i was 4cm. Then it just zoomed, they never had a bed on delivery suite till 4pm, so had to breath through till they found a bed 4 me. By 5.45pm i was ready to push, 10mins later his head was out but shoulder got stuck all hell broke loose, lots of screaming, crying and fainting, baby Caleb was born 5.58pm weighing 9lbs 8oz, 59cms long, needing oxygen and heating 4 the shock but doing well. X x

Nice size! Sorry it was all a bit of a rush but glad all turned out well.


Hospital just 'phoned back to say I have a scan booked for 5.30pm TODAY and a follow up appointment at 9am tomorrow. Thankfully, DH is able to leave work early to help with Lucy and I've had to get in touch with school to see if I can have time off work tomorrow. Not that they've got any choice but I feel bad giving them such short notice. Good bloody job I chased it up though! I love the NHS but still, sometimes...Arrrggghhh!


----------



## leoniebabey

Cant upload a pic using my phone but I finally changed my avatar pic :)


----------



## Indi84

Congrats on everyones new beautiful babies!
Is there anyone left who hasn't had their lo yet? feeling like the person who didn't get picked for a team lol!


----------



## Lisa92881

Indi84 said:


> Congrats on everyones new beautiful babies!
> Is there anyone left who hasn't had their lo yet? feeling like the person who didn't get picked for a team lol!

:haha: I'm still here!! Going to be for quite some time too I think! :)

Congrats to all who have had their little ones!!


----------



## lillichloe

Wow all these babies are being born so quickly! Congrats new mommas!!
Baby Maile Sue was born on Friday at 1:34 pm 7lbs6oz 20in long. I was induced total labor was about 5 hours and I pushed for 30 min. I couldn't have asked for a better birth experience. I did get an epidural it was fantastic. I cannot believe the overwhelming love I feel for this little girl and her big sister. I knew I'd have room in my heart for them both I never thought I would actually feel my heart grow. Simply amazing. 
I hope all you moms still waiting on your babies have a good birth experience.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: i'm still here too...... Really getting a tiny bit fed up now.





Indi84 said:


> Congrats on everyones new beautiful babies!
> Is there anyone left who hasn't had their lo yet? feeling like the person who didn't get picked for a team lol!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations lillichloe, she is lovely x x x


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Shineystar

Dawnlouise30 said:


> :hugs: i'm still here too...... Really getting a tiny bit fed up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on everyones new beautiful babies!
> Is there anyone left who hasn't had their lo yet? feeling like the person who didn't get picked for a team lol!Click to expand...


yup im still here, day 11 overdue :growlmad:

but at least im getting induced tomorrow night. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck to everyone still to have their babies, and hope those who already have their bundles are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Fizzoid

Still here too. No signs yet, we may well roll into November


----------



## mellllly

I am still here too :) still got 2 weeks, however my son came 10 days early so you never know ;)

Congrats on all the babies ladies xx


----------



## mrswichman

Still here least till Monday(22nd). LilliChloe she's adorable :D:hugs:


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm curious ladies. Those of you overdue, what was your original due date, was your date moved up with later scans? I just remember back to a bunch of people having dates moved up. Wondering if that has any bearing.


----------



## Lisa92881

Fizzoid said:


> Still here too. No signs yet, we may well roll into November

I think I'll be heading into November!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My original due date based on my dates was today (but my cycles were really erratic so not the greatest inidcator). My due date based on scan was sunday, which now makes me three days overdue and rather grumpy LOL 




Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm curious ladies. Those of you overdue, what was your original due date, was your date moved up with later scans? I just remember back to a bunch of people having dates moved up. Wondering if that has any bearing.


----------



## Indi84

My ticker is slightly out, the ticker is right for the day I had sex ;-) but I was due the 12th for implantation, I'm completely exact for my dates and each scan has been spot on. So I'm five days overdue now :-( gutted!


----------



## Shineystar

my scan put me due the 5th but my lmp was the 7th, either way still pretty goddam overdue!


----------



## Erised

My ticker is a day out, by my own calculations I should be due on the 30th (which is what my ticker is going by). According to the scans I'm due on the 31st ... either way, still a few days away from being due. 

Just had my midwife appointment, and the little one continues to be awkward. She's head down (yay!) but now back to back (boo!).


----------



## 3outnumbered

Shineystar said:


> my scan put me due the 5th but my lmp was the 7th, either way still pretty goddam overdue!

what time you going in today?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So had midwife this morning, bp high and protein in urine again, sent to be monitored, 4 hours and 1 sweep later they want to keep me in and see if i go naturally tonight (cervix 2 cm dialated and favourble) and if not will induce tommorow, been allowed home for an hour to get stuff together...... Eeekkkk very excited x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck Dawn x


----------



## Shineystar

3outnumbered said:


> Shineystar said:
> 
> 
> my scan put me due the 5th but my lmp was the 7th, either way still pretty goddam overdue!
> 
> what time you going in today?Click to expand...

8pm i go up, really not sure what the protocol is but i guess they assume they will be doing the tablet/gel first otherwise i cant see them wanting you to go into full blown labour at night if its avoidable!

loving your baby pics!

Mrs B your avatar is soo cute too! 

ill be joining you in baby club by the weekend :happydance:


----------



## Lady-K

.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

well it is 4:30 am uk time. i am in hospital for monitoring which means they wake me every 4 hours to do blood pressure. however the fact that two women on the ward snore very loudly actually means im getting no sleep - i swear its a form of torture. To top it off i don't think sweep worked.
i just want my own bed and DH, excuse the pitty party.


----------



## PG5K

Sorry to hear you'be had a rough night Dawn. 
It's not fun being in hospital, I had a girl next to me who had the tv on constantly and I also found it lonely without my husband. 

Not too long to go now for you though :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

they keeping me in tonight, had second sweep now 3cm. no pains yet. had my show too. come on baby x


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck dawnlouise!!


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi ladies,

Not been on this thread for a while but thought I'd update!

Sophia Olivia was born on the 8th October weighing 7 pound 4 ounces.

Ended up being induced in the end (3 day induction) for repeated reduced fetal movements.

Had a traumatic birth which ended in forceps, episiotomy and I also lost over a litre of blood.

But she is so worth it.

Congrats to all the new mummies x


----------



## 3outnumbered

Nurse1980, glad you are both ok now honey. xx:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

Nurse - congrats on her arrival. I hope you are recovering well. I am sorry you had such a hard time


----------



## Indi84

Good luck dawn  
Congrats everyone else, I'm still as over due as ever :-(


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Nurse1980. I'm sorry it was traumatic for you x

Dawn I hope things have moved along for you today and baby is in their way x

Indi you must be getting very fed up, I hope baby comes soon x


----------



## maisie78

Lillichloe and MrsB your babies are gorgeous, congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shineystar said:
> 
> 
> my scan put me due the 5th but my lmp was the 7th, either way still pretty goddam overdue!
> 
> what time you going in today?Click to expand...
> 
> 8pm i go up, really not sure what the protocol is but i guess they assume they will be doing the tablet/gel first otherwise i cant see them wanting you to go into full blown labour at night if its avoidable!
> 
> loving your baby pics!
> 
> Mrs B your avatar is soo cute too!
> 
> ill be joining you in baby club by the weekend :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :) we had my dad over to take some photos of her before she changed too much from birth :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone. Huge congratulations to everyone who have had their bundles!! Can't believe I was the first :)

Harry and Poppy are 8 weeks old today - i can't believe how fast the time is going. They were weighed again the other day and are now 7lb 1oz and 6lb 11oz so pretty much newborn size now. Poppy is starting to get little elastic band wrists!

They had some professional photos taken a few days ago. I've uploaded one as my profile pic for you all to see!

Hope you are all enjoying the first few days/weeks of being a mummy :)

X


----------



## 3outnumbered

babybumphope, such a cute pic. glad the twins are doing well.

Cant believe Caleb is a week old tonight. you are pregnant forever then wham it all goes zooming. xxx


----------



## Incubus

Just remembered I never updated this thread!

My October Pumpkin turned into a September bub. 

Keelan was born at 38+5 weeks on 29/09/2012 at 5:03am weighing 7lb 8oz.

Our birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1235099-my-positive-2-hour-labour-38-5-a.html

Pics of my lil man

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/EE34D10E-FEE3-4EC0-BBD2-4569D6C96C82-4341-0000049430DE515F.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/keelan/244036F5-B925-43D5-A901-D0ABD4D6D449-8258-0000090AA5B8AF1D.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/520FE258-424A-467D-A247-A5FDECD6C691-4341-000004943971DE65.jpg


----------



## Indi84

Beautiful babies  
I'm now nine days overdue, but finally seen signs of my plug today, no idea if anything will happen but it's the first sign I've had. If not being induced on Wednesday


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck Indi.

I had my (not so little) man on Saturday 20th October at 2:43 am 6 days overdue. He weighed a whopping 10lbs 7 ounces. We are home now. Breastfeeding seems to be going okay, he is quite lazy re feeding but seems content. 
I will add my birth story / photos in a few day's 

X x


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats dawn!! Wow what a big boy!! Did you have a csection??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats incubus and Dawn.

Aww he was a big boy Dawn! Hope your both well x


----------



## lillichloe

Wow dawn. Good sized boy! Congrats!


----------



## gamblesrh

Its been awhile since ive been on kinda busy in my house with 4 kids but all in all doing great Randall is gaining weight wonderfully and only waking 1 time a night and of course hubby gets up with him.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks, no c-section, but forceps in theatre and by this stage they were only giving me one more set of contractions to push him out in otherwise would have gone to c- section, believe me i pushed lol. His cord was round his neck, but he scored 9 on APGAR at birth so he was fine. 
Im rather sore, but time will heal.




Lisa92881 said:


> Congrats dawn!! Wow what a big boy!! Did you have a csection??


----------



## Lisa92881

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Thanks, no c-section, but forceps in theatre and by this stage they were only giving me one more set of contractions to push him out in otherwise would have gone to c- section, believe me i pushed lol. His cord was round his neck, but he scored 9 on APGAR at birth so he was fine.
> Im rather sore, but time will heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dawn!! Wow what a big boy!! Did you have a csection??Click to expand...

Wow!! Good for you!! :) Glad you're both doing well now.


----------



## PG5K

Congrats Dawn and Incubus - so glad to hear they arrived safe.

Alice is doing well and last night I managed about 6 hours sleep with feeds in-between. The way she's been I'm going to count it as a full night :happydance:
She's feeding fantastic and put on weight at her first weigh in. She has her second check up today but definitely feels heavier. 

Hope everyone is coping well? Xx


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Dawn and Incubus xx

Gabriella is progressing well and although I have had to exclusively pump due to her not latching she is getting everything she needs as she put 13oz on between week one and two :) Nights are proving a challenge as she is sleeping during the day so not so great at night, I think she is getting a bit colicky at night too which doesn't help. It means I haven't slept for longer than a 2-3hour stretch since she arrived and more often I'm lucky if I get an hour between feeding, pumping and her waking again. I'm one tired mummy!! 

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi girls, babies and bumps :flower:
Just thought Id check in.
My girls are 5 and half weeks and are doing really well. They feed every 3-4 hours and at night sleep well between feeds so even though Im up with them we get a good sleep inbetween.
Sometimes its hard when both are upset as I only have one pair of hands so Im hoping they will learn the art of patience soon :haha: I do feel bad when they obviously have sore tummies from wind but I can only do one at a time and the other is crying :shrug:.
Wouldnt change anything for the world though and OH and I are completey besotted by them and love our instant family :cloud9:


----------



## Indi84

Wow dawn what a birth story! Lovely to see everyone babies doing well! 
No second sweep for me, so looks like I will be induced on wed! Just so excited to get it over now! Baby is back to back still, eak!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indi84 said:


> Wow dawn what a birth story! Lovely to see everyone babies doing well!
> No second sweep for me, so looks like I will be induced on wed! Just so excited to get it over now! Baby is back to back still, eak!

Hope baby turns for you! I had a back labour and luckily I was able to keep mobile and she turned last minute before being born x


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher richard was born at 8:56 a.m via elcs and weighing 9lbs 1oz and 21 1/2 inches long...full head of hair...no complications =D pics when home =D


----------



## Shineystar

Hi ladies,

My little girl Amy arrived at 0756 on oct 18th. Induction was quick and painful as she was back to back, but soo worth it in the end. Cannot believe how perfect she is.

Will try to attach a picture now..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Indi84

News! My waters broke at seven and I came on because they went clear, they have meconium I'm them, so not allowed home, waiting to be induced now!
Few emergencies in the hosp so can't get drip till midwife free..so nervous and excited!


----------



## Shineystar

Gd luck Indi!


----------



## maisie78

Good luck Indi xx


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations mrswichman and shinystar xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Just got woken up by a contraction....owww! Scary to think that they are going to get A LOT worse!!! :dohh: Had a few every night for the past few nights so I'm sure it's nothing, but hopefully soon!!


----------



## lillichloe

Lisa cannot wait to see pics if your little one!! It won't be too much longer now no matter what!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck Indi and Lisa xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance:*BIRTH STORY*:happydance:

On wednesday 17th October i had a midwife appointment at 40 + 3, here it was discovered that BP was high and protein in urine so was sent in hospital for more tests. It was decided they would admit me but not induce me as no beds in labour ward....... fast forward to Friday 19th October at 3:30 pm when a bed became available and i had my waters broken. It all ramped up from there and to be honest i was so out of my face on gas and air, then pethadine that it went fast (11 hours start to finish)...... the urges to push were immense but he was not coming down. I was vocal about what i wanted but apparantly quite polite too LOL. 

It was decided that i needed forceps so was taken to theatre for epidural... they gave me one set of contractions (in theatre ) to get him out or would have been c-section. I remember shouting because they took the gas and air off me at this stage to wheel me to theatre. They were telling me not to push whilst trying to site the epidural ( nigh impossibility not to push but i did it).... I may have weed on the floor in theatre too....eeek, embarassing lol 

Isaac James was born at 2:45 am on Saturday 20th October weighing a massive 10 lbs 7 ounces via forceps delivery. He is fine :thumbup:, i am sore :cry: 

He is lazy and we are trying hard with breastfeeding but it remains to be seen if we can maintain this. :coffee:

we are so in love

Dawn
 



Attached Files:







Aged two minutes.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









Doctor Nat.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1









Going Home Outfit.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Dawn xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

AHHHH!!!!!!!!!

look at all these beautiful babies ladies!!!

didnt we all do well!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Midwife came to weigh Isaac this evening he has lost 15% of his birth weight, this is clearly not ideal :cry:. He may need to go to hospital we are just waiting on a call for his blood results. So the plan is switch to formula milk as clearly breast was not enough and 3 ounces every three hours night and day then increase this amount of milk. Assuming isaac does not go into hospital he will be weighed again on thursday evening. 
I am gutted, my lack of milk and his refusal to latch did this to him.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lillichloe

I'm sorry dawn. It will be ok. Formula will get his weight back up.


----------



## PG5K

I'm sorry to hear the breastfeeding isn't working Dawn :hugs: 
Don't feel bad, the formula should help him anyway .


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you girls. 

He went into children's ward because they needed to take more blood. When we got there they weighed him again and found he had lost 9.5% of his birth weight and not 15% as midwife thought.... maybe her scales were wrong ( but he had also had two formula bottles from the time midwife saw him to us going hospita) so would have shown on the scales. Dr was happy Isaac was not dehydrated and he was healthy so we came home.
We now feed formula every three hours to him, i am sad breastfeeding did not work out but his health and weight gain is most important. 
DH did feeds last night so i had solid 8 hours sleep, most sleep i had in last 7 days. 

Dawn


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dawn- sorry to hear you had a rough time but it's great to here the hospital corrected things. My first child (my son) lost just over 10% of his body weight once we left the hospital. He was 9.04 at birth. They discharged him to me so long as we supplemented him formula (as I refused to give up breastfeeding as my milk took five days to come in) after he breastfed a few times a day, only 1 oz and he didn't always finish it. We had his two week appt and he reached his birth weight so I was allowed to stop the suppliment which I did. I continued to exclusively breastfeed till 16 months old and he has always been in the 50-75 percentile. If you wish to continue I'd push it, but if not don't feel bad... He at least got some antibodies from you in the beginning days.


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher Richard was born Monday October 22nd at 8:56a.m VIA ELCS. He weighed 9lb. 1oz. and is 21.06" long.
First picture is of me at 39w2d morning of elcs.
Second is Christopher right after they gave him to daddy.
Third is Christopher wide eyed 1day old.
Fourth is Christopher and daddy late in the night after feeding.
 



Attached Files:







the morning of the c-section 39w2d.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 36









first picture after c section.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 37









christopher 1day.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 36









proud daddy.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Mrs Wichman, he is lovely x x x


----------



## mrswichman

thank you :D he is absolutely amazing and OH has been amazing, considering i can'[t get around very well right now


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: my DH has been the same, fantastic help especially as getting around was / still is hard,though now on top of painkillers so i am seeing some improvement now.
I won't mention what a mess the house looks like lol 

Xxxxxx






mrswichman said:


> thank you :D he is absolutely amazing and OH has been amazing, considering i can'[t get around very well right now


----------



## Indi84

I had my baby boy! Love him so much, but the hospital won't release me due to blood pressure issues, struggling very hard with this as i've been desperate to get home since Tuesday. 
Will update with birth story soon! 
Born tues 23rd Oct, 11 days overdue at 7.13lbs at 5pm :-D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi there mrs!!

Glad to hear you and your gorgeous girls are doing well. How are you feeding them? Have you managed to tackle tandem feeding yet?

I was breast feeding Harry and Poppy when I first came home. I was managing to tandem feed them with the help of cushions/pillows. I'm now bottle feeding them and only over the past few days have started attempting tandem bottle feeding. I've tried all ways but find the easiest is....

I sit in the middle of our 2 seater sofa with Harry's head on my lap sideways and his body out on the sofa to the left of me. I then put Poppy in the same position but out To the right (like a mirror image). That way they can both still look at me during the feed. When one of them looks as though they need winding I stop both feeds and pick up one baby at a time to wind (and just hope that's its not going to take forever!!). Then when they have brought their wind up I lay them back down on my lap and recommence the feed. I also make sure I have a cushion to my right to prop poppy up whilst I wind Harry as he sometimes takes forever to part with it!!

When I feed them separately it can take over an hour from start to finish with feeding and winding. If I feed together it tends to take 30 minutes or so so it's defo worth trying. One word of advice though - it can get messy so I wrap both babies in a muslin before I start!

X



Mrs Mc said:


> Hi girls, babies and bumps :flower:
> Just thought Id check in.
> My girls are 5 and half weeks and are doing really well. They feed every 3-4 hours and at night sleep well between feeds so even though Im up with them we get a good sleep inbetween.
> Sometimes its hard when both are upset as I only have one pair of hands so Im hoping they will learn the art of patience soon :haha: I do feel bad when they obviously have sore tummies from wind but I can only do one at a time and the other is crying :shrug:.
> Wouldnt change anything for the world though and OH and I are completey besotted by them and love our instant family :cloud9:


----------



## mrswichman

They came in to my hospital room yesterday and asked if i wanted to leave...in my head I was like "duh!!!" haha but i didnt have any issues and everything was looking great and still is going great


----------



## Jaymes

Update!

Johnathan David is here!

He was born via unscheduled C-Section on Sunday, October 21,2012 at 12:08 pm. He weighed 7 lbs 0 oz and is 19 inches long. We are home, and doing well. :)


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, today is the day, and still no signs! :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Indi, hope you get home soon x x 





Indi84 said:


> I had my baby boy! Love him so much, but the hospital won't release me due to blood pressure issues, struggling very hard with this as i've been desperate to get home since Tuesday.
> Will update with birth story soon!
> Born tues 23rd Oct, 11 days overdue at 7.13lbs at 5pm :-D


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Jaymes x x


----------



## PG5K

Congrats to Indi, Mrswichman and Jaymes! So nice to hear of more babies arriving safe and sound. 

Hope your baby doesn't keep you too long Fizzoid!

AFM We're still trying to teach Alice day/night but she's starting to settle better at night even though ages up for feeds every 1 1/2 - 2 hours for a feed. Hope everyone is getting on well with their babies. Xx


----------



## gamblesrh

OK ladies I'm at my last appointment for this pregnancy, my post partum appointment I am also getting my birth control today, I can't wait til this is over and I'm able to just worry about my kids.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope your appointment goes well. Myself and DH really need to give the birth control a serious thought..... However much i love my little man i could not go through that in a hurry again :winkwink:





gamblesrh said:


> OK ladies I'm at my last appointment for this pregnancy, my post partum appointment I am also getting my birth control today, I can't wait til this is over and I'm able to just worry about my kids.


----------



## leoniebabey

Harvey is now a month old, weighs 9lbs.and everything at his check up for his lung was.fine!! They want a CT scan but otherwise he's.perfect x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Elyssa was weighed on Tuesday and had put on 15oz in 12 days! Little porker :winkwink:

Today I have been diagnosed with Mastitis , so on anti-biotics for a week, I knew something would happen to balance out the easy labour lol x


----------



## Indi84

Haha what a lovely chunker! Are you breastfeeding then? I'm seriously struggling with latch so am expressing feeds and supplementing at the moment, until I can get some help!


----------



## mellllly

So who is still pregnant!?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indi84 said:


> Haha what a lovely chunker! Are you breastfeeding then? I'm seriously struggling with latch so am expressing feeds and supplementing at the moment, until I can get some help!

I'm bottlefeeding, we couldn't get the hang of breastfeeding, probably didn't give it much.chance to be fair as I wasn't 100% determined


----------



## leoniebabey

Mrs.B. said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Haha what a lovely chunker! Are you breastfeeding then? I'm seriously struggling with latch so am expressing feeds and supplementing at the moment, until I can get some help!
> 
> I'm bottlefeeding, we couldn't get the hang of breastfeeding, probably didn't give it much.chance to be fair as I wasn't 100% determinedClick to expand...

Same over here I managed 3 days and by the 3rd agonizing day I decided to call it quits.


----------



## mrswichman

Nurse came to the house today, Everything is good Christopher has put on 3oz. since leaving the hospital...and we're breastfeeding...he took to it pretty easily and well as it was kind of frustrating at first for me because I figured he would just latch straight away, but figured out he has to find it and quit trying to eat his fingers, lol. 

Hope all is going well for everyone...
and good luck to all who still have to give birth to their little ones.


----------



## PG5K

Indi84 said:


> Haha what a lovely chunker! Are you breastfeeding then? I'm seriously struggling with latch so am expressing feeds and supplementing at the moment, until I can get some help!

The first couple of days I really struggled to but once we got the hang of it then its been really good. I did cry at every feed for the first 2 days because I couldn't get her to latch on her own.

I must be doing something right as she's put almost 1lb on in 2 weeks!


----------



## Erised

mellllly said:


> So who is still pregnant!?

:wave:
Still not in a hurry to give birth either, I'm perfectly happy staying pregnant =)
Especially today... slept like crap so feel rather tired and sore, would prefer to not start labour feeling like this.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Same here, we did 3 days, Isaac lost a lot of weight so we had to stop. Isaac is very lazy and does not even search for food, if we did not make him eat he wouldn't bother. 





leoniebabey said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Haha what a lovely chunker! Are you breastfeeding then? I'm seriously struggling with latch so am expressing feeds and supplementing at the moment, until I can get some help!
> 
> I'm bottlefeeding, we couldn't get the hang of breastfeeding, probably didn't give it much.chance to be fair as I wasn't 100% determinedClick to expand...
> 
> Same over here I managed 3 days and by the 3rd agonizing day I decided to call it quits.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Same here, we did 3 days, Isaac lost a lot of weight so we had to stop. Isaac is very lazy and does not even search for food, if we did not make him eat he wouldn't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Haha what a lovely chunker! Are you breastfeeding then? I'm seriously struggling with latch so am expressing feeds and supplementing at the moment, until I can get some help!
> 
> I'm bottlefeeding, we couldn't get the hang of breastfeeding, probably didn't give it much.chance to be fair as I wasn't 100% determinedClick to expand...
> 
> Same over here I managed 3 days and by the 3rd agonizing day I decided to call it quits.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Elyssa eats pretty much constantly. On our first night she tried feeding for 4 hours straight moving from boob to boob it was agony, nurses checked her latch and said it was good but the pain was horrid. I was only breastfeeding to so we could move into expressing, but now we ful on bottle. She takes 3 oz every 2 ish hours! We tried putting her up to 4oz to make her go longer but it made her sick. Think we may be able to try again soon as she's now bigger so her stomach should be able to hold more


----------



## mellllly

Erised said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> So who is still pregnant!?
> 
> :wave:
> Still not in a hurry to give birth either, I'm perfectly happy staying pregnant =)
> Especially today... slept like crap so feel rather tired and sore, would prefer to not start labour feeling like this.Click to expand...

I'm not LOL! I am soo done being pregnant, mind you I worked out last night that in the last 22 months I have been pregnant with the exception of a 4 month break LOL! Was soo fed up yesterday I could have cried, I know I am not due until Weds but the fact Leo was 10 days early I was hoping this one would be too! I just dont want a November baby


----------



## Indi84

I'm pumping still, but feeds are half and half still,.can't get enough milk for a whole feed yet. I just figured happy mummy happy baby, so am ok with this for now, plan is to pump for as long as can then move to full formula. this baby lark is complicated lol! 
Good luck to the still due ladies,.looking forward to your updates :-D


----------



## Shineystar

Hi ladies, have posted my birth story if anyone is interested, 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...331611-shineystars-birth-story-induction.html

Just wanted to say thanks for the support from you all on here, it was so helpful during last few weeks of pregnancy!

I have bad mastitis now and was expressing but my milk had so much blood in it I just didn't want to give it to LO, so we have made the switch to formula and now I don't dread feeds anymore, I enjoy her wee face looking up at me! I do miss the closeness from the BF, but I just couldn't take the pain anymore :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shineystar said:


> Hi ladies, have posted my birth story if anyone is interested,
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...331611-shineystars-birth-story-induction.html
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the support from you all on here, it was so helpful during last few weeks of pregnancy!
> 
> I have bad mastitis now and was expressing but my milk had so much blood in it I just didn't want to give it to LO, so we have made the switch to formula and now I don't dread feeds anymore, I enjoy her wee face looking up at me! I do miss the closeness from the BF, but I just couldn't take the pain anymore :(

I have it too. Antibiotics starting to work now tho, hope you feel better soon


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs.B. said:


> Shineystar said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, have posted my birth story if anyone is interested,
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...331611-shineystars-birth-story-induction.html
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the support from you all on here, it was so helpful during last few weeks of pregnancy!
> 
> I have bad mastitis now and was expressing but my milk had so much blood in it I just didn't want to give it to LO, so we have made the switch to formula and now I don't dread feeds anymore, I enjoy her wee face looking up at me! I do miss the closeness from the BF, but I just couldn't take the pain anymore :(
> 
> I have it too. Antibiotics starting to work now tho, hope you feel better soonClick to expand...

Had it with my first LO, it is awful. this time my nipples are just so sore as feeding on demand, clench my toes every time. been massaging me boobs and creaming them, but still cracked and sore anyway! 

I love the way they look at you like no one else in the world matters bottle or breast, that look is for just you! :hugs:


----------



## Shineystar

yeah its awful! Im still expressing and its looking better so ill probably be giving her some of that EBM soon, when there's no lumps floating in it lol!


----------



## Fizzoid

mellllly said:


> So who is still pregnant!?

We're still here! :wave:

Probably see you in the November thread soon :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Anyone who's already had their baby still have raging hormones? I cry at the drop of a hat some days, when do they settle down?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: I cried at the midwife the other day LOL.... I find i feel more hormonal when i am tired, so i am recognising that and trying to take myself off to bed if i can (Isaac dependant!). I do wonder when they settle down properly.

Dawn 





Mrs.B. said:


> Anyone who's already had their baby still have raging hormones? I cry at the drop of a hat some days, when do they settle down?


----------



## mellllly

LOL posted too quick..

Daniel James Arnold arrived 28.10.12 at 5.10pm :)
Quick and easy birth back home by 8pm in time for x-factor :)
Settled in amazingly and thankfully not hurting too much after the birth, not too many stitches this time either thank god :) will update more soon


----------



## Fizzoid

mellllly said:


> LOL posted too quick..
> 
> Daniel James Arnold arrived 28.10.12 at 5.10pm :)
> Quick and easy birth back home by 8pm in time for x-factor :)
> Settled in amazingly and thankfully not hurting too much after the birth, not too many stitches this time either thank god :) will update more soon

Ahh, our dream birth! Well, excluding the X-factor bit! :)

Congrats!


----------



## Indi84

I've been pretty steady hormonal wise, this might change when my dh goes back to work .he's done at least half the work, I'm going to miss him so much :-( keep taking epo of you have some, is great for steadying hormones


----------



## PG5K

Congrats Mellllly! 

I keep crying to Mrs B. I think its a combination of being tired and hormones. I'm getting by on a couple of hours of very broken sleep a night. I tried to nap but she's cluster feeding so I managed about 30 mins earlier. 
I'm off to the docs in a min as I have thrush of my nipples which is killing.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: Congratulations xxxx





mellllly said:


> LOL posted too quick..
> 
> Daniel James Arnold arrived 28.10.12 at 5.10pm :)
> Quick and easy birth back home by 8pm in time for x-factor :)
> Settled in amazingly and thankfully not hurting too much after the birth, not too many stitches this time either thank god :) will update more soon


----------



## MoonShadow14

Congrats to all the October pumpkins!!

I'm still here waiting xxx


----------



## Erised

I'm still waiting too (and yes, I know my ticker is a day off ;)) ... still perfectly comfortable though, and had a brilliant night sleep last night. Happy to keep waiting a bit longer, but think it won't be too much longer now as my discharge has increased today and the little lady has been a heck of a lot wrigglier. There's also been a massive growth spurt in bump size... we'll see how much longer I manage before popping.


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations to the ladies who have had their babies since the last time I managed to catch up here :)

Things are pretty good here. I'm still exclusively expressing. I've tried to get Gabriella latched on but she's just not having it so I think I will be expressing for a the foreseeable future. Mw told me at my last appointment that I needed to extend the time between pumps because of an over supply but it's now gone the other way. I'm still getting enough to feed her but less and less to be able to freeze and I'm getting worried about my supply drying up so from today I am eating oats and fenugreek like there's no tomorrow and will be pumping every 2-3 hours to get my supply back up....and I wont be listening to anyone who tells me to slow down again!

Mrs.B I also have had days when I can't stop crying but they are settling down a bit now. Like a pp has said I'm worse when I'm really tired so if that happens I take Gabriella to bed with me for a couple of hours and it usually does the trick.


----------



## Alandsa

hi precious pumpkins - i hope you are all doing well?

i saw this photo and just had to share lol!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

What a night..... Such an unsettled baby and we don't know why. Isaac is a monkey with his feeds, not taking enough. We were told to wake him every three hours but he was not coping with that so we went to every 4 hours and he fed better... Well last night he woke himself every three hours.. Go figure, farted around with his bottle took an hour to take two ounces thn struggled to settle.... Very tired mummy and daddy here today.
Isaac collapses his teats when feeding, do we need to change up to number 2 teats? , we use tommee tippee bottles. Also he gets hiccups a lot after a feed, is there anything we can do? 

Dawn


----------



## maisie78

I'll be stalking for the answer to that Dawn. Gabriella also collapses the teats on the TT bottles and gets hiccups and I've been wondering if I should increase the flow. Trouble is in our case she's a real guzzler and will sometimes have milk virtually coming out if her nose before she realises she's full :)

One thing that has helped with the wind/hiccups is that we now give her a squeeze of infacol before each feed and then I sit her up very straight on my knee just supporting her under her chin and behind her back with my hands (rather than propped in the crook of my arm). I keep her there for about 10 mins and it usually helps her get rid of the wind before it develops in to hiccups.


----------



## Erised

I can't help with the teat question, as Eleanor always refused bottles so I have absolutely no experience with them what so ever. 

However, for the hiccups, try giving infacol before each feed. It helps bring up trapped air after the feed as 'bigger bubbles' kind of thing. We used it for many a months with Eleanor as it really helped her settle much better after feeds.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks ladies, will try infacol. 

Apparantly collapsing the teats with a TT bottle is quite common, i really don't want to change bottles just yet. We tried number 2 teat earlier and Isaac lost more of the milk than he drank, when i googled TT bottles and teat collapsing general consensus was to check the valve stays open during feeding. 

Dawn x


----------



## Shineystar

Indi84 said:


> I've been pretty steady hormonal wise, this might change when my dh goes back to work .he's done at least half the work, I'm going to miss him so much :-( keep taking epo of you have some, is great for steadying hormones

thats good advice about the EPO, im going to try that!



Mrs.B. said:


> Anyone who's already had their baby still have raging hormones? I cry at the drop of a hat some days, when do they settle down?

I feel better now, when i was really exhausted at the start just to ask me how I was doing would set me off!

We are finding our own little routine now, Im making sure she feeds every 3 hrs during the day and try to encourage her to have an hours awake time after each feed, then she settles well for a nap :) She usually wakes herself just before the 3 hrs are up though!

She also is getting better at night feeds, last night she got her feed at 10pm, woke at 130 and again at 630. She takes the feed then goes back to sleep :thumbup: So proud of her!

We are giving infacol at every feed too and her hiccups (which were 3 times a day) have def decreased!

BF is over for me now, I was feeling so feverish with the mastitis I couldn't even face pumping, and the antibiotics weren't working either so had to get stronger ones and had to take much stronger painkillers. I'm honestly gutted and I know I could have tried harder but I just felt so ill :cry:

I'm starting to feel better now and having LO in a routine has made the day so much easier as I can pretty much predict what's coming next :happydance:


----------



## Incubus

I had the problem with collapsing teats, now I make sure the valves are open and it rarely happens now :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all well. 

Personel question, did any of you have an episiotomy? If so how are you feeling? At about day 8 pp i was feeling less sore but now its all flared up again. I feel so bruised (forceps delivery), itchy (but no unusual discharge) and generally tight down there. Sitting on the toilet is painful but again feels bruised. I stopped taking painkillers 8 days pp but have started them again as im hurting. I have read that it can take a while to heal but wondered if you had personel experiences. 

Dawn


----------



## Lisa40

Hey dawn I had an epistotomy and a 4th degree tear & forceps, my bits felt much better after about a week but then after about 2-3weeks it was feeling a bit swollen, itchy & occasionally painful. My mw gave me canesten as although I don't have thrush she said it would help with the healing.

She said it may hurt from time to time depending on how much I do in the day, & also as the stiches are dissolving the skin has to do more work as such which could cause additional swelling.

She just told me to stay in my nightie as much as possible & not to wear tight trousers such as jeans if possible.

But it's all getting better, we'll just have some good days & bad days I think.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you, i do wonder if i have just been overdoing it a bit. Glad your recovering x x 






Lisa40 said:


> Hey dawn I had an epistotomy and a 4th degree tear & forceps, my bits felt much better after about a week but then after about 2-3weeks it was feeling a bit swollen, itchy & occasionally painful. My mw gave me canesten as although I don't have thrush she said it would help with the healing.
> 
> She said it may hurt from time to time depending on how much I do in the day, & also as the stiches are dissolving the skin has to do more work as such which could cause additional swelling.
> 
> She just told me to stay in my nightie as much as possible & not to wear tight trousers such as jeans if possible.
> 
> But it's all getting better, we'll just have some good days & bad days I think.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> x


----------



## Indi84

Lisa40 that sounds awful, I'm going to stop moaning about my second degree tear now! 
My Stiches are healing well, but I have mastitis now, sigh so on antibiotics. I don't know what to do about pumping, I find it so tiring alongside formula but it was skipping a night pump that caused it. Anyone else combo feeding with the pump?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't believe there are things they can say cause mastitis as I am not breast feeding and I too had it and am just finishing my course of antibiotics :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

Haha Indi, they tell me it was awful but to be honest I didn't feel anything at the time, must be the adrenalin & they did a wonderful job of repairing me by all accounts, apparently 25% of women don't regain bowel control after a 4th degree tear but I was fine after a couple of days thankfully! Although I was quite worried when they first said that as I hadn't been to the loo yet... Started wondering how I was ever going to go back to work if I couldn't stop myself pooping :shock: but I'm pleased to say all is good now in that department :haha: 

x


----------



## Shineystar

Indi, i was pumping while I had the mastitis at first (no way could i let baby chew on my nipples, they were all pussy and soo painful!) Then the milk had lots of blood and lumps in it so I didn't want to give it to her! so now were on formula :(

If you plan to go back to breast though it will be worth it in the end with the pumping! take a pat on the back, as its hard work to express all day! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hows everyone doing? Little picture updates... Hello from Elyssa!

Refusing to sleep...
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0609.jpg

Grumpy bum...
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0665.jpg

Smiling...
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/untitled.png
Excuse a tired looking mummy (very busy day)

Sleeping peacefully...
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0647.jpg


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely pictures Mrs B,she is gorgeous. I will add some of Isaac tommorow.

We are good, he is feeding better and hopefully will have gained some weight when he gets weighed tommorow. I think my stitches may be infected but hoping the midwife will check tommorow for me. 

I can't believe how much life has changed (for the better) since our little man arrived, it is truly amazing what two people can create.


----------



## PG5K

Aww, I love the pics Mrs B. 

Is anyone having problems with their Lo having colic? My girl has been screaming the last couple of nights so we've started giving her infacol. It's just so hard as she won't be put down at night and when she's crying constantly to its really hard to cope with :( She's such an angel in the day that I feel so bad that its hard to get through the nights.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We've been on infacol for a few weeks now but I don't really see a difference to be honest x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We use infacol and it helps him bring his wind up occassionally, but not always. Lukily the wind does not seem to bother him (touch wood).

We are struggling with him not pooing, been two days now and he seems uncomfortabe at times. On the plus side he is nearly back to his birth weight, now weighs 10lbs 5 ounces, 2 ounces off birth weight.... Not bad since he dropped down to nearly 9lbs by day 3 after birth.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Are you still bf? I can't remember. I ff and Elyssa only poos once every 2 days and struggles with bottom wind constantly. X


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher had a check up today last week he weighed 8lbs.11oz. and doctor wanted to see him this week to make sure he was gaining okay. And sure enough he is, today he weighed 9lbs 7.5oz. so...6.3oz over birth weight :D Everything else looked great too...

Does anyone know anything good to ease up dry skin, he has dry skin really bad on his little hands/wrists and his feet/ankles...I keep putting baby lotion on but doesn't seem to do anything for it...

Also is anyone else pumping breast milk? I started off breastfeeding in the hospital and some when we came home, but he would fall asleep as soon as he would latch on it seems...so I started pumping the milk to make sure he was getting enough...and I was getting anywhere from 5-8oz each time i pumped...now I'm lucky to reach 4oz. when pumping...anyone else had this???
 



Attached Files:







christopher11.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









christopher8.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









daddy and christopher.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Indi84

I've been told to use olive oil to help with their dry skin, does seem to be working both the hospital and my sisters recommended this!
I'm pumping milk but am on anti biotics for mastitis, my supply def seems to have dropped. if you want to get yours back up you can pump as if your baby was cluster feeding. so 20 mins both sides, wait, 10 mins.wait then five mins. Think I found that on Kellysmum website. 
I'm using infacol, seems to be helping. Poor mite has a virus right now though, very snuffly and we're all really tired.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cute pics :) 

I use e45 on Elyssas dry skin and it does wonders x


----------



## Erised

mrswichman said:


> ...
> Does anyone know anything good to ease up dry skin, he has dry skin really bad on his little hands/wrists and his feet/ankles...I keep putting baby lotion on but doesn't seem to do anything for it...

Eleanor had this really badly as well when a few days old. We were recommended Bepanthen by our midwife, and it worked wonders! Very gentle on the skin, safe for use on hands even if they do get put in the mouth and works really well quite quickly. We've bought a new tube for this next one, and it's already been opened to use on a dry skin rash on Eleanor. Gone within a day =)

-Edit-
Edited to say that the cracked skin as a newborn didn't fix itself within a day obviously, but you did see massive improvement quickly


----------



## mrswichman

Where would you get that at???


----------



## Erised

ah, just realized you're not in Europe... not sure if they have it in the states =/


----------



## Dawnlouise30

He did not take to breast feeding and my milk did not come in either, don't know if it was due to traumatic birth or just one of those things, so he is on Aptamil and like Elyssa he only poos every 2 days it seems and is really windy too. he has just done a poo now and seems so much more comfortable. 



Mrs.B. said:


> Are you still bf? I can't remember. I ff and Elyssa only poos once every 2 days and struggles with bottom wind constantly. X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

cute pics Mrs Wichman, 

i was also told olive oil for dry skin but we have not tried it, we brought a johnsons baby moisturisor and that seems to help a little.


----------



## Shineystar

We have been using olive oil and her dry skin is miles better. I have the johnsons stuff which smells lovely! will probably wait a few weeks before using it :)


----------



## maisie78

I'm EE and have noticed that if I go too long without pumping ie longer than 3 hours my supply drops really quickly. As pp suggests try to mimic cluster feeding and also start eating plenty of oats, I really find they help get my supply back up.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello all, 

Hope you are all well and that all our little bundles of joy are doing well.

DH went back to work this week and i think we all found this a shock to the system, but we are adjusting. I am finding doing all the in the night feeds hard and Isaac likes to wake at 5 am bright eyed and alert so i end up taking him downstairs so that he does not disturb DH. I guess i am averaging about 4 hours broken sleep a night, which i appreciate is probably better than what some of you are getting. 
I don't do well without sleep, find myself feeling emotional and i hate that. But it is my 'lie in' morning tommorow (yay) so i should hopefully be able to catch up on some sleep.

Isaac is a little monkey and loves nothing more than falling asleep on us, this is a habit i want to change soon, but then again i guess i need to remember he is only 3 weeks (tommorow) so a little cuddle won't do him any harm. I wonder at what point a routine begins to get established. right now his feeds / sleeps are all over the place.

anyhow here are some pics of my little monkey
 



Attached Files:







Aged two minutes.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2









Doctor Nat.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









Going Home Outfit.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisa40

Hi dawn :hi:

I found it really hard when OH went back to work too, it's been 2 weeks now & it's starting to get a bit better although today has been tough.
She slept well last night from 9-4 & then from 5.30-8am so I can't really complain but the first few weeks were up every 2-3 hours. I'm hoping it wasn't a fluke.

I have my night off tonight too though, I think it is important to ensure both parents do have some time to themselves and that they know when this is so when things are bad you know you will eventually have some chill time.

I just keep telling myself that it WILL get better haha.

Big hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies! 

We had a photoshoot on Wednesday, here it our taster video we were shown before we went and viewed all the photos... https://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cezza_B/media/VID-20121109-WA0006.mp4.html

Our sleep pattern seems to be ok in the night, 10/11pm - 2/3am - 6/7am. Normally we get the fee, wind and back down within half hour and maybe a little winding half an hour later, then straight back down again.

She has a grumpy time every evening between 8-10pm. She wakes up for it :haha:

Hubby goes back to work on Monday after a month off! I'm a little worried about it to be honest but I am sure we will be fine

:flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

The photo link did not work for me :nope:

I think if my DH had taken a month of work i would refuse to let him go back, it was bad enough after two weeks.

sounds like Elyssa is in quite a good routine, Issac has his grumpy time too, normally about 5 am and all he really wants is to fall asleep on me, but i am too stubborn to let him so i fight him for half an hour before giving up and going downstairs.... it is amazing that even the action of walking down the stairs soothes him and he stops crying....i guess he is thinking to himself " yes i win again mum" LOL 





Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> We had a photoshoot on Wednesday, here it our taster video we were shown before we went and viewed all the photos... https://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cezza_B/media/VID-20121109-WA0006.mp4.html
> 
> Our sleep pattern seems to be ok in the night, 10/11pm - 2/3am - 6/7am. Normally we get the fee, wind and back down within half hour and maybe a little winding half an hour later, then straight back down again.
> 
> She has a grumpy time every evening between 8-10pm. She wakes up for it :haha:
> 
> Hubby goes back to work on Monday after a month off! I'm a little worried about it to be honest but I am sure we will be fine
> 
> :flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Just spotted your profile pic Mrs B, i love it.

we are getting some pics of Isaac done next week, i sense i may spend a fortune LOL, luckily DH will be at work so can't 'police' my spending, hee hee


----------



## Mrs.B.

There are more pics from the shoot on my journal link in my siggy :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:flower: lovely pictures :flower:


[/B]


Mrs.B. said:


> There are more pics from the shoot on my journal link in my siggy :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:baby: Just had Isaac weighed and our chunky monkey now weighs 10 lbs 13 ounces :happydance: so proud of him and now i know switching to formula was absolutly the best decision for us.

Also been discharged from the midwifes..... was very random being given a conversation about contraception by a woman who is a lot younger than i am LOL..... and anyhow lets just say DH won't be coming anywhere near me for a while anyhow.. still i am armed and ready with the family planning number just for when the time comes.


----------



## katealim

Phew...I am finally able to pop back in to baby and bump after the birth of our little Natalie. Had a rough start as I had to go in for an emergency surgery on Friday for a secondary post partum hemmorage and retained placenta but am home now and happy to be settling into a sort of routine with all the girls. Hope everyone else is doing well with there lo's.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh my Kate, that sounds terrifying. Glad it got resolved and you are now home with your family where you belong. Love your avatar pic :) she is prescious!
What signaled you to go to the hospital?


----------



## katealim

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh my Kate, that sounds terrifying. Glad it got resolved and you are now home with your family where you belong. Love your avatar pic :) she is prescious!
> What signaled you to go to the hospital?

My bleeding had slowed down postpartum at around a week and then one morning I woke up and it was bright red again and filling a pad in under an hour. I was also passing egg sized clots when I had previously only little ones. Also I had pain and tenderness where my uterus was and could feel that my uterus hadn't shrunk back down at all since birth. 

....sorry for the late reply.


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone, thought I'd pop back :) 
I've managed to get through the first month now! My little Alice is putting on weight very successfully and is 10lb 8oz. She's been on the 75th percentile since she was born and never lost weight at all.
I'm still breastfeeding and after having both thrush and mastitis I'm hoping that its going to be less painful from now on :thumbup:

She still doesn't like to sleep on her own at night and wants to be cuddled on your chest. Last night in desperation I put her to sleep on her front and she went straight out. I'm terrified of SIDS but I'm sure its not safe her sleeping on us either as me and my husband are taking the night shift staying up with her on us but its hard not to fall asleep. 
She has a very strong neck and arms and is quite able to lift and turn her head. 

I'm loving the photos of everyones babies, when I get on the computer I'll have to put a picture up. It's so strange to see how much they change every day.


----------



## Lisa40

Hi PG5K :hi:

it's so very hard isn't it when they won't sleep anywhere but on you. It's weird as my LO managed fine for the first 2 weeks or so in her basket but after that she really struggled. I've put her to sleep on her front occasionally too, like you I'm sure it's safer than sleeping on me if I fell asleep.

The thing I've found that works sometimes is to warm up the basket with the hairdryer, the noise helps her to stay asleep and the warmth helps as I'm sure getting into a cold bed would wake me up too.

We then turn off the hairdryer & use a hairdryer app on our phones through the cd player... It's a strange combination but it's worked well the last couple of nights... I'm sure it won't last haha x

good luck

xx


----------



## mrswichman

My LO doesn't sleep on us, but does love to be in the bed right between us...sleeps very sound...bad habit to start but I rather have him sleep than be fussy all night.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I did that for the first five weeks, but I have since discovered how to get her sleeping in the bassinet for the most part.


----------



## Indi84

How have you done that? My lo will sleep in it at night, (lucky me!) but only on me in the day. I'd love him to nap off me, so I can get things done.


----------



## PG5K

Lisa40 said:


> Hi PG5K :hi:
> 
> it's so very hard isn't it when they won't sleep anywhere but on you. It's weird as my LO managed fine for the first 2 weeks or so in her basket but after that she really struggled. I've put her to sleep on her front occasionally too, like you I'm sure it's safer than sleeping on me if I fell asleep.
> 
> The thing I've found that works sometimes is to warm up the basket with the hairdryer, the noise helps her to stay asleep and the warmth helps as I'm sure getting into a cold bed would wake me up too.
> 
> We then turn off the hairdryer & use a hairdryer app on our phones through the cd player... It's a strange combination but it's worked well the last couple of nights... I'm sure it won't last haha x
> 
> good luck
> 
> xx

It's weird which noises they like :haha: My Lo sleeps to the sound of my breast pump or heavy rain. 
We've made a recording of both and play them on the ipod.


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on much but I'm not allowed to put baby flint down for more then a few minutes!
He seems to have trapped wind or pain passing wind and is very moany and doesn't like being put down. He hardly burps when we wind him. Also wants to feed every 2 hours in the day and whence naps in day it's on me and quite often just for 5-20 mins 3 times a day. Last night he wouldn't sleep until 10.45pm :cry: 
We thought he was getting better after changing to cow and gate comfort milk but a week later he is back to how he was. :wacko:
We have tried infacol (still using), dentinox he hated the texture and taste. We even tried colief and that again helped for just a couple of days. 
Since on comfort food he only poos once every two days when before it was 2 or 3 times a day on his HIPP organic formula. 

I have just ordered weleda chamomilla granules which a friend said helped her girl settle. 

Should I try aptimil comfort food or go back to Hipp or will changing his food again cause more pain/problems?

Dr gave me colief when I asked for it but he doesn't seem too bothered about this wind/colic problem TBH as I suppose he sees it so much. Some say nothing much will help until his 3 months old when they should grow out of it!!!

Any help gratefully received on this matter as I just want a happy pain free baby.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My health visitor said aptimal comfort is the same as any other comfort milk so personally i would not switch one comfort milk for another. 
I wish i had advice but we are going through the same with Isaac 

Hope Flint feels better soon 






Jocr said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much but I'm not allowed to put baby flint down for more then a few minutes!
> He seems to have trapped wind or pain passing wind and is very moany and doesn't like being put down. He hardly burps when we wind him. Also wants to feed every 2 hours in the day and whence naps in day it's on me and quite often just for 5-20 mins 3 times a day. Last night he wouldn't sleep until 10.45pm :cry:
> We thought he was getting better after changing to cow and gate comfort milk but a week later he is back to how he was. :wacko:
> We have tried infacol (still using), dentinox he hated the texture and taste. We even tried colief and that again helped for just a couple of days.
> Since on comfort food he only poos once every two days when before it was 2 or 3 times a day on his HIPP organic formula.
> 
> I have just ordered weleda chamomilla granules which a friend said helped her girl settle.
> 
> Should I try aptimil comfort food or go back to Hipp or will changing his food again cause more pain/problems?
> 
> Dr gave me colief when I asked for it but he doesn't seem too bothered about this wind/colic problem TBH as I suppose he sees it so much. Some say nothing much will help until his 3 months old when they should grow out of it!!!
> 
> Any help gratefully received on this matter as I just want a happy pain free baby.


----------



## PG5K

Jocr said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much but I'm not allowed to put baby flint down for more then a few minutes!
> He seems to have trapped wind or pain passing wind and is very moany and doesn't like being put down. He hardly burps when we wind him. Also wants to feed every 2 hours in the day and whence naps in day it's on me and quite often just for 5-20 mins 3 times a day. Last night he wouldn't sleep until 10.45pm :cry:
> We thought he was getting better after changing to cow and gate comfort milk but a week later he is back to how he was. :wacko:
> We have tried infacol (still using), dentinox he hated the texture and taste. We even tried colief and that again helped for just a couple of days.
> Since on comfort food he only poos once every two days when before it was 2 or 3 times a day on his HIPP organic formula.
> 
> I have just ordered weleda chamomilla granules which a friend said helped her girl settle.
> 
> Should I try aptimil comfort food or go back to Hipp or will changing his food again cause more pain/problems?
> 
> Dr gave me colief when I asked for it but he doesn't seem too bothered about this wind/colic problem TBH as I suppose he sees it so much. Some say nothing much will help until his 3 months old when they should grow out of it!!!
> 
> Any help gratefully received on this matter as I just want a happy pain free baby.

Hi hun, I have the same problem with Alice sleeping, she just wants to be cuddled or held - sometimes its a mission just to try and go to the toilet! 
We use infacol and gripe water when she is screaming. We've also found that putting her into her front for a bit gets rid of a lot of bottom wind :haha: 
Also my mom said cooled boiled water helped me when I was a baby.


----------



## mrswichman

The only time my LO will sleep really sound in his crib is when he's out cold...but that takes forever sometimes...and then if he isn't out like a rock he makes all these noises and grunts and moan in his sleep...


----------



## Indi84

Yeah, I had no idea about the weird sounds babies make with sleeping, find it so hard to sleep through! 
I can't put mine down either, seems a running theme here! I don't think he had colic, he can get some good burps up, buy he just hates me putting him down in the day. I get him down for bed about ten, but I did have a bad evening yesterday he didn't nap all day, so screamed in the evening :-(
It's so hard when they only nap on you!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My little man took twenty minutes to realise he had been put down before he started crying again this morning, was quite funny really..... he gave us a look as if to say 'how dare you put me down again LOL'. He is not really that fussy generally except for 5 am onwards when he thinks it is time to get up and i don't agree LOL... que pitiful crying from Isaac, since he doesn't actually need anything has been fed, changed, winded and cuddled... he wants to get up and go downstairs and by the time i reach the bottom stair he will be asleep on my shoulder, the little monkey :baby: good job our little one's are so cute.

we put Isaac in his cot in his room on tuesday night as we were disturbing him and he was disturbing us with his little grunting noises. He has slept much better and so have we, he settles off quicker (apart from at 5am) and sleeps an hour longer between feeds, the little star. 
We do have the angelcare sound and movement monitor so that helped us make the decision to move him and he is so much more comfier now as he has room, he was already getting to big for his crib, but then again he is a big lad and nearly outgrowing 0-3 months clothes at 4 weeks.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello ladies, 

How are all our pumpkins? Isaac was weighed today and weighs 13lbs 3 ounces ..... Our chunky little monkey. He is feeding well and sleeping well, he goes from 7:30pm to 1:30 / 2:30 am little star. He has his immunisations in two weeks and im really not looking forward to them.
As for me, well i am still sore from the birth, feel very bruised after standing / walking or sitting in the car for too long and when doing pelvic floor excercises they hurt and my thigh is still numb / pins and needles sensation that is worse when i am cold, i assume this is from my epidural...... Going to mention it when we have our 6-8 week check. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Dawn :)

We are good here. Health Visitor was supposed to come around at 12 today, but she turned up over half hour early and I wasnt in! Bugs me! So not sure how much Elyssa weighs as she was supposed to be weighed today, but 2 weeks ago she weighed 10lb11oz. 

Our 6 weeks check went well, Doctor was very happy with Elyssa, I asked to be swabbed for infection as I have been getting abnormal discharge but nothing has come back so must just be things getting back to normal so Doctor is not worried :shrug: Just wait to see if it all goes away I suppose, however now I have funny pains across my lower abdomen/bikini line, it feels like muscular ache.

She has her jabs on Monday. I bet she'll be fine, I feel like I should worry about them because everyone else does, but I'm not :haha:

Elyssa still only takes 3 oz per feed, we try give her 4, sometimes she will take it but sometimes not, sometimes it makes her sicky sometimes not! lol

We put her to bed at 7:30 - 8, then feed her at 10/10:30 when we gop to bed, then she sleeps until about 3, then til 6, then til 9 :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sounds like Elyssa is doing really well :flower: Isaac takes 5 oz bottles every 3-4 hours and sometimes takes 6 oz, sometimes he screams for a feed after 2.5 hours..... He just loved his food. 
I hope Elyssa's jabs go okay, i think i am just nervous about how Isaac will be after his as they are meant to be a bit grouchy.
Hope your pains disapear and you begin to feel better soon.





Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Dawn :)
> We are good here. Health Visitor was supposed to come around at 12 today, but she turned up over half hour early and I wasnt in! Bugs me! So not sure how much Elyssa weighs as she was supposed to be weighed today, but 2 weeks ago she weighed 10lb11oz.
> 
> Our 6 weeks check went well, Doctor was very happy with Elyssa, I asked to be swabbed for infection as I have been getting abnormal discharge but nothing has come back so must just be things getting back to normal so Doctor is not worried :shrug: Just wait to see if it all goes away I suppose, however now I have funny pains across my lower abdomen/bikini line, it feels like muscular ache.
> 
> She has her jabs on Monday. I bet she'll be fine, I feel like I should worry about them because everyone else does, but I'm not :haha:
> 
> Elyssa still only takes 3 oz per feed, we try give her 4, sometimes she will take it but sometimes not, sometimes it makes her sicky sometimes not! lol
> 
> We put her to bed at 7:30 - 8, then feed her at 10/10:30 when we gop to bed, then she sleeps until about 3, then til 6, then til 9 :)


----------



## mrswichman

Hello Ladies, Christopher is doing well, he weighed 12 lbs exactly on 11/29, and had his second hep.B shot. His next appointment is two days after Christmas and get all his jabs then. No pains happening this way,thankfully. Chris eats 4 oz. usually...sometimes he wants some more so we give him 6 oz. we usually have a feed around 10 and he sleeps till 2 a.m/2:30 a.m. then till 6:30/7...Such a good baby and a chunky monkey :D


----------



## princess_1991

Lily is doing so well! Our HV is on holiday but 2 weeks ago she weighed 11lb 2oz, she had her 6 week check which was ok except theyre sending her for a scan on her hips in February because she has clicky hips - what ever that means!
She's had her first lot of injections, I got really distressed watching her get upset and scream like that so dh will be taking her alone for her next ones :nope:

She's drinking 7oz every 4 hours and she's already on formula for hungry babies!! (I had to give up breastfeeding because of the tablets I'm on :sad1:
She has her last feed at 12 when we go to bed, she'll sleep On and off downstairs before that then comes up to bed with us at 12 because we co-sleep and she sleeps straight threw until 9 in the morning so I'd class that as sleeping threw the night! I'm up until 4 ish most nights in agony and she doesn't even stir!

She smiling loads and has even started laughing this week, she's also discovered her feet this week aswell, she's started playing footsie with herself and trying to grab at her feet when sitting on our laps (her hand co-ordination isn't quite there yet)

She has started actually crying for her daddy now, the first time she did it I couldn't work out what she wanted because she usually never cries unless she's hungry but this time she wouldn't quit, she had a clean bum and was fed and wouldn't stop to comforting but the minute daddy took her she was fine! So now sometimes when I'm holding her she will cry and daddy will take her and she stops straight away.

Her list of favourite things goes Daddy, Milk, TV, Mommy :rofl:

As for me, after her delivery I ended up paralysed in one leg, I've had a follow up recently with my neurology consultant and I'm still paralysed, he had sent me for nerve conduction studies and turns out I have nerve damage caused by being stuck in stirrups for too long and the position I was in caused her to crush nerves in my hip on her way out :nope:
He reckons it will last 18 months to 2 years but worst case is that it never recovers or doesn't recover fully - worst case but completely possible.

So I'm stuck in a wheel chair trying to care for a new born, dh has had to quit work to care for me and Lily

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Goodness princess, you have had a time of it, i really hope that your paralysis does recover. 
Sounds like Lilly is doing really well.

I can't believe how big all our pumpkins are gettin

Xxxxx






princess_1991 said:


> Lily is doing so well! Our HV is on holiday but 2 weeks ago she weighed 11lb 2oz, she had her 6 week check which was ok except theyre sending her for a scan on her hips in February because she has clicky hips - what ever that means!
> She's had her first lot of injections, I got really distressed watching her get upset and scream like that so dh will be taking her alone for her next ones :nope:
> 
> She's drinking 7oz every 4 hours and she's already on formula for hungry babies!! (I had to give up breastfeeding because of the tablets I'm on :sad1:
> She has her last feed at 12 when we go to bed, she'll sleep On and off downstairs before that then comes up to bed with us at 12 because we co-sleep and she sleeps straight threw until 9 in the morning so I'd class that as sleeping threw the night! I'm up until 4 ish most nights in agony and she doesn't even stir!
> 
> She smiling loads and has even started laughing this week, she's also discovered her feet this week aswell, she's started playing footsie with herself and trying to grab at her feet when sitting on our laps (her hand co-ordination isn't quite there yet)
> 
> She has started actually crying for her daddy now, the first time she did it I couldn't work out what she wanted because she usually never cries unless she's hungry but this time she wouldn't quit, she had a clean bum and was fed and wouldn't stop to comforting but the minute daddy took her she was fine! So now sometimes when I'm holding her she will cry and daddy will take her and she stops straight away.
> 
> Her list of favourite things goes Daddy, Milk, TV, Mommy :rofl:
> 
> As for me, after her delivery I ended up paralysed in one leg, I've had a follow up recently with my neurology consultant and I'm still paralysed, he had sent me for nerve conduction studies and turns out I have nerve damage caused by being stuck in stirrups for too long and the position I was in caused her to crush nerves in my hip on her way out :nope:
> He reckons it will last 18 months to 2 years but worst case is that it never recovers or doesn't recover fully - worst case but completely possible.
> 
> So I'm stuck in a wheel chair trying to care for a new born, dh has had to quit work to care for me and Lily
> 
> Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Oh god Princess, you poor thing! I really do hope its temporary. 

Alice is 11lb 14oz now and seems to be pretty happy and healthy. She's starting sleeping in her crib and after about 1am she usually sleeps 3-4 hours before she wakes for a feed. 
Her favourite place to sleep is still on daddys chest, especially in the day when he puts a film on. 
I hope everyone is looking forward to a fantastic Christmas with your babies and/or families.
:flower:


----------



## Jocr

Hello ladies and babies

Flint is a little less grumpy and can now be left in a swing for a while which means I can get dressed or even go to the toilet without him screaming. It's amazing:happydance:
We had a mamas and papas swing chair that went back and forth but now have a friends one that swings side to side and he sits in it happily and even sleeps on it. 
Flint is still quite windy, still on the infacol and not pooing every day (how often do your poo)?
I changed his food back to the hipp organic and he's better on that. TBH I think it's true that basically as they get older the colic/wind gets better as their digestive system gets more mature. Are your babies settling down with the constant need to be held and wind pains?

My mum has brought me some hipp fennel tea mix for babies to help with the wind and tummy pains. Will try it tomorrow. They don't sell it in uk so had to buy from a polish shop here, they use it a lot. 

Flint weighed 11llbs at 8 weeks but was only 7.1 at birth. 

Can't believe how quickly they grow out of their clothes, getting through loads here. 
His jabs went ok, he cried a bit. The nurse could have been nicer :growlmad:and not rushed us. Felt like slapping her as was really rather harsh and uncaring. Hope we have a different nurse for the other ones. 

Hope you all have a fab first christmas with your babies xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Jocr - isaac poo's every day normally, but on odd days may miss a day. He settled loads with his colic when we switched him to comfort milk, we still use infacol but on the odd occassion i forget it he manages fine. Isaac loved his baby swing too, it is an absolute godsend, we have put it in the kitchen so i can get on with cleaning / cooking whilst he can see me.

Are any of you ladies aiming for a routine with your little one's? We are trying and for the last 4 nights Isaac has had a bottle and gone down for bed at 7:30 and slept till 2am then fed and slept till 6, then fed again and slept till 8....this seems to be his pattern. Health visitor suggested dream feeding him at 11 to see if he would go through the night but Isaac will not even open his mouth for a bottle if he is not ready so we won't be dream feeding him. Still i am happy with his routine so far.

I spent today having a sort out of the clothes Isaac has outgrown, was a sad moment :cry: he is now in 3-6 month clothes which fit perfectly on his top and are only slightly long, i swear he will not be in them for longer than 4 or 5 months of age he is just so long. Anyhow i bagged up some newborn and 0-3 for a charity shop and have kept some stuff in the vague hope that DH will let me have another baby at some stage..... I have a feeling i will be stashing outgrown clothes all around the house just in case we have another... It is funny how when i was pregnant with Isaac i really wanted a girl but now if we ever had another then having a boy would make our lives easier :flower: do any of you think you will have more children?, i wonder what is the 'ideal' age gap between children..... Hmmm thoughts, i guess i am desperatly broody (more so than before i had Isaac), still for me i think total recovery will be a long process since still feeling the effects of his birth now, maybe one day i will forget about the birth and then perhaps that is the time we consider a number 2 :flower:

Are you all ready for Christmas, are you getting your little one's many gifts?, we have got Isaac a couple (as we know lots of other people will be buying for him) so we are going to put money in his savings account for him instead..... I have managed to pursuade mum to wrap his gifts fom us so that i am not wrapping them to then unwrap them myself on xmas day lol. We are having our very own little Christmas (just DH, myself and Isaac) for xmas lunch, we will visit my family xmas day as they live nearby and then off to london on 27th to see DH family..... Will be our first time away with Isaac, i have a feeling i may have to pack my whole house lol...... Is anyone else going away with baby over Christmas?, any tips on coping with change of routine / location.... Ie how to help them settle in strange cot / unfamiliar room etc.


----------



## Indi84

Hey everyone,
Finn is 10lb 7oz now, and has long arms and legs, not convinced 0\3 months clothes will last much longer!
I stopped pumping after a month and now he's on hipp combiotic. He poos once a day, occasionally skipping a day, and doing two the next! 
He smiles now.and has always been very strong, holding his head up since birth nearly. I think he'll be taller and stronger then me age five lol!
I do a baby led routine, but he tends to follow a pattern. Night is always last feed at ten, then 2\3 then 6\7am. 
Naps are random, I'm just happy when he has them, they can last hours or just 40 mins. He is very reliant on being swaddled, I don't know what to do about that, hope h e grows out if it!
All in all he's a very chilled baby, but can have grumpy days. I use anti colic bottles and infacol but he's never has more then bad trapped wind, it's a precaution more then anything!
I've taken him to friends houses, and our friends pub once, but no baby groups yet. Think I'll start after xmas maybe. Do you guys do any?
Lovely to hear about your babies


----------



## Mrs.B.

We've been to a baby and toddler group a couple of times, just to get out the house really. 
Elyssa also heals her head from birth, I find it funny how different babies are, even from this age. 
We are on colief drops in her milk as she went through a stage of screaming in the evenings and hee poo was always dark green. The drops help loads and we're onto normal looking poops which we get every other day.

Were spending Christmas at my stepmums mums house, there will be 14 of us in total including 2 babies, I cannot wait.

We have bought Elyssa a few presents, some soft toy cubes with different textures on all sides, some rattles and teethers, some stackable rings for when she's older and a ball to encourage crawling also for when she's older :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am planning to start baby groups in January, when hopefully Isaac will be in more of a pattern and less likely to sleep through the group ( he has a morning nap and afternoon nap at the same time each day, so i can try and plan groups around these naps). I am a bit shy though so quite anxious about throwing myself into a group...... How did you find joining a group Mrs B, daunting?, easy?,im hoping having Isaac with me will help break the ice. 

Have any of you been invited to a postnatel group?, in our area they organise a group with mum's that have had a baby within a week or two of each other, so all babies will be similar ages and at these groups they discuss baby related issues ie sleep, weaning etc....hopefully this will be a useful group toattend assuming shyness does not get in the way


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was ok going, but I was invited by a friend who also went so I thought I would stick by her, but when I got there everyone was chatty and came to see us as we have the new baby lol. I wouldn't have had the courage if I hadn't of gone with my friend tho, but glad I did :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

TEAM :yellow: turned to TEAM :blue:!!!!

Merreck Dennis Gregory Pate was born October 13th at 13:44 weighing 9lbs 11oz, 21.75 inches long.

i've been suffering from PPD... sorry for the LATE update. :flow:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations, How are you all doing now?




Feb4th2011 said:


> TEAM :yellow: turned to TEAM :blue:!!!!
> 
> Merreck Dennis Gregory Pate was born October 13th at 13:44 weighing 9lbs 11oz, 21.75 inches long.
> 
> i've been suffering from PPD... sorry for the LATE update. :flow:


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Feb4th. Hope you are recovering xx


----------



## princess_1991

Dawn - I try not to force lily into a routine because I think at 10 weeks old she doesn't really need one (fair enough for parents who are able to work they may need one) but the only sort of routine lily has is bath then bottle then bed, we do this at about 11pm (she has a bottle every 3-4 hours during the day up to this time and sleeps when ever she wants) it does seem late but once she's in bed she sleeps straight threw until 9 and has a bottle straight away and then will often go back to sleep until 10-11 ish, gotta say I do love my lie ins :winkwink: and it seems so does lily! :haha:
We just go by her cues and because we co-sleep I get some lovely lily cuddles :cloud9:

So yes her bed time does seem late but like I said she will sleep on and off leading up to it but her sttn benefits us all, if I was tired I don't think I could be as good as a parent as I can be :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

We have bath at 6:30 bed at 8. Then bottle at 10 and recently thats been it unti 4. then she'll sleep til about 7 then about 9. We dont have a routine as such except the bed time one, she sleeps most of the day and I feed her when she wants it :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm doing much better thanks for asking:) It was a rough road for the first month and everyday is getting better. I'm feeling almost 100% again. My mom and husband have been nothing short of amazing, mom even took 2 unplanned weeks off of work. Merreck sleeps soo well at night too which has helped me recover so much. I'm one of those people who cant nap during the day.


----------



## Indi84

Dawn, I went to Nct classes, so met up with the group yesterday, so was a postnatal thing. was so good to see everyone's babies and hear how they get on, though we are all in touch on fbook. Was my first coffee outing, went well. He did cry a bit because he was tired but was very easy to handle, so I feel I'm over that hurdle. 
I'm not a shy person, I think I'm lazy lol I love staying in.with the baby and watching movies and having visitors. 
But the hv seems insistent that I'll like my sure start centre so I will make the effort. Shame we don't live near each other, I'd of gone with you


----------



## lilosmom

Well it's 7:30 am in my house and both children are sleeping - maybe it's my christmas miracle early? I can't complain, little Nathan is such a good sleeper, going to bed around 9pm and up again to eat between 6 - 9am. It's so nice to have that full night sleep. We've been so busy here with play groups and classes for my older child and holiday preparation that it's been tough to find time to relax. I'll be happy to have the hustle and bustle of the holidays over and back to our little family routine soon. So, just thought I'd take a minute or two to catch up on everyone and wish you all a merry christmas while I enjoy a nice cup of HOT coffee that hasn't been re-heated 4 times! Take care ladies!


----------



## PG5K

Hope everyone is ready for Christmas? 
Alice is starting to sleep through the night with just 1 wake up for feeding but last night she slept the whole night from 11-8:30! It's the best Christmas present.

We're still breastfeeding and although I've had mastitis twice and thrush, we've got it sussed :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy Christmas to all our pumpkins out there, have a lovely time with your little one's. 
Here is a picture of santas little helper (be it a miserable helper when it was taken!)
:xmas6::xmas9::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







forum.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## leia37

A Very Merry Cristmas to you all xx

:xmas16:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Merry 1st Christmas with your babies :xmas6:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1356381133867.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!
 



Attached Files:







Collage.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jocr

Hi 

Hope everyone had a great first Xmas with their babies. :happydance:

I think flint may be starting to teeth? He keeps blowing bubbles and has started to b quite difficult to settle at night after bring pretty good. Before he was going to bed somewhere between 8 & 9 and woke at 1 and 5 and 7idh but now he's taking about an hour to go to sleep, lots of whining and crying once we put him in cot. He wants to be held it seems as sound asleep in my arms then wakes the minute you lay him down. Same again through the night so when we get up in the night we can be up for an hour trying to settle him. Lately I have just got up at the 5/6 feed a its easier then trying to fight if. He will go back to sleep in his swing after about 30 mins downstairs. 
I just think that he may be in a bit of pain with teething as they can start quite early.

As for groups I go to one every Tuesday and the girls are all really friendly nd it's good to know your not the only one with. Sleep deprivation etc :thumbup:

We start swim babies in a couple of weeks which I'm really looking forward to. It's quite expensive but I think it will be worth it. 

What little routine we did have going (2 naps and feeding 4 hourly at last) went out the window over the last 2 weeks with visitors and visiting people over Xmas. So I'm going to try and get flint back to 4 hourly feeds (6oz) as that really helped him through the night. 
Do you have bigger bottles,same or smaller through the night? I've read lots of sleep books and each one has a different suggestion to get baby to sleep longer, it's confusing. Think I will start to use hungry baby milk for night feeds to serif that helps 
:hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy New Year all, 

hope you all had a lovely christmas. 

Issac's routine went a little out the window at christmas in terms of day time naps etc and he got quite overtired with all the new faces (went to see Dh family who he had not seen since 4 weeks and it was a long drive and three nights away from home) but we tried to keep a routine as much as we could and we found he still slept through the night, but did have a slightly later bedtime and bottle than he would have done at home. Issac sleeps through the night now at home (7:30 - 6 / 6:30) so does not have a nighttime feed but he stocks up in the day taking 6 ounces every 3 hours so he gets the right amount of milk he needs :flower: if he ever does not take all those feeds in the day (which is rare) he will wake earlier say 5 am for a feed. 

I also wonder if he may be starting to teeth but realise he is still quite young, he seems very dribbly and keeps poking his tongue in and out and he has been rather grumpy today.... he may have just found his tongue and realised he can move it around hence the dribbling or it may be teeth on the way... guess time will tell. 

I was very brave lol and went to a baby group on Friday and it was lovely, very small group (only 4 mums and babies) but the eldest was 7 months, then Isaac and another baby born the same day (his mum recognised me from the ward) and an 8 week old baby (all boys)..... the mum's were lovely and conversation flowed well. Isaac was as tall as the 7 month old and was double the size of the baby born on the same day as him!. Really hoping we may form some nice friendships in this group. 

Isaac continues to hate tummy time and screams when we try it, but he holds his head really well so i am not overly concerned. 

we have our 6 - 8 week check on Monday when i get to find out how much our chunky monkey weighs and also i can ask questions re my own health since birth (i am still very sore and bruised feeling especially after dtd and walking / standing a while!), may all be normal but may be worth mentioning. 
I also have an appointment with the anaesatist on Tuesday to discuss the after effects of my epidural and see if there is any hope things may improve, i hope there is!.

We are going to view a nursery on Monday too, i am not looking forward to that as it makes the idea of returning to work and leaving Issac all the more real!, though i don't need to go back to work till August so i have some time yet.

How is life for all of you and your little one's?

Dawn xxx


----------



## katealim

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and New Years with their lo's. AFM: Haven't been on much as life has been quite hectic with all the girls home during the holidays. Older girls go back to school tomorrow and on Tuesday Natalie and I are flying across the country so that she can meet her grandparents for the first time. Worried about that but we shall see how it works out. Went away for the weekend with DH and all the girls to see how she would do away from home and that went well. Also took her swimming for the first time....baby bathing suits are simply adorable!

Sounds like everyone's lo's are doing magnificient!!! :flower:


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone, I'm so glad to hear how some of you are getting on. Its really nice to hear from you.

I feeling a very happy and proud parent today as Alice rolled over onto her back! I was completely surprised she did it although I've noticed she's been very strong on her front. She's been able to push up for a couple of weeks. I noticed she's trying to move her legs too in a crawling style so I don't think it'll be too long before she goes mobile :haha:

She sleeps well at night, usually 11pm-4/5 then feeds and back to sleep till 8:30-10am. I'm still breastfeeding so I do feed her to sleep, which I know might end up being a pain but I'll worry about that when I get there.

Luckily our 'routine' wasn't messed up at Christmas too much but I think that was because we didn't really travel too far. 

I'll have to get on the computer and post a picture soon :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just thought I would check how everybody is doing?!

Elyssa is 6 months 2 weeks today and weighs 16lbs 12.5oz. She has 3 bottom teeth and loves to roll around the floor until she gets where she wants to be. She also loves to sit up and play with any other babies, obsessed with anyone under the age of 3! :haha:



https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/399942_10151614607862318_710963143_n_zps914c8238.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/521815_10151597890327318_23021635_n_zps0a8f437f.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMG_0037_zps7a100689.jpg


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Mrs B,

Lovely to see pictures of Elyssa, she is gorgeous, i can't believe she has three teeth already, well done Elyssa - did teething bother her much?

Isaac is 6 months and one week (well on Saturday!) He is such a good boy, sleeps well (so far), sits unaided but hates tummy time so does not roll at all. He has no teeth yet but i am sure some are on their way. He is on three meals a day (we weaned at 5.5 months as he was so big and not being filled by his milk), he eats everything we eat and manages lumps and textures really well. He was weighed today and is 20 lb 14 ounces and fits 9-12 month clothes. He has found his voice recently and loves to 'shout', especially at 6 am 

Here is my little (well actually large) man !
 



Attached Files:







5monthsbw.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









5.5mth.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









1.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow he's doing well :) We are still in 3-6 clothes, Elyssa is quite petite looking, not sure who she gets that from!! haha

How does Issac find swimming? Does he enjoy it? I wish I had the confidence in myself to take Elyssa, but that's another story.

Great to hear from you :)


----------



## mrswichman

Awww Elyssa is so big :) and So is your son Dawn :) 
Christopher is 6 months and 3 days old...his next check-up is on Monday...he probably weighs about 21lbs. He rolls everywhere he wants to go,sits up by himself(sorta) when I prop him up, he just scooted for a toy for the first time on the 23rd, and his second tooth just popped through the gums...
Hard to believe just little over 6 months ago we were all comparing pregnancies and how labor pains were feeling(except me...lol). Can't wait to see everyone at a year old :D :baby:
 



Attached Files:







mommy and chris at the zoo.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









sweetslumber.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









too cute.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









mommy love.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1









sitting.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bells81

So glad to hear the pumpkins are doing well!

Freya is 6months and 1 week and is amazing :) not quite there with her sitting up but can roll around but absolutely hates being on her tummy! 

She cut her first tooth at 17 weeks and 6 days and her second two days later....we were very surprised as my boys were 11 months and 7 months to get their first!

Had her weighed last week and she was 14lb14oz so a petite little thing (7lb1 and ten days late when born) but her appetite is astonishing! We are on three milk feeds - one breast feed and 2 bottles and three meals per day now. She too is only in 3-6 months clothes and they swamp her! 

She sleeps really well from 7pm - 7am although she has woken the last few mornings at 5am for a chat...I'm definitely not a 5am person!

Xx


----------



## Bells81

I really must change my profile picture lol!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely seeing all the babies :flower:

Mrs B, isaac is starting to love swimming, we do waterbabies classes so the lessons are structured and fun, we have signed up for 2 terms ( 20 lessons) and will see how he does, but so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha yes Bells you should ;)

These boys are beasts compared to the girls ;) haha. So glad everyone is doing well :)

Any thoughts of #2s 3s 4s or 5s ?? :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

LOL Mrs B # 2 is under review when Isaac reaches 18 months. we know we want another and i don't want a huge age gap and i need to consider that it too me a year to fall pregnant with Isaac. I also need to loose a lot of weight - i know i can not do pregnancy whilst being plus sized again because it will be so hard with Isaac to look after (i could not really walk very far towards the end of Isaac's pregnancy as my bump was huge!). i would also not like to be deemed high risk because of my size. also if i loose weight i might birth a smaller baby than the 10 lb 7 monster Isaac was (though this of course is not guaranteed!).
2 children for us will be enough LOL - it is also odd that when i was pregnant with Isaac (before i knew he was a boy) i really wanted a girl, but now i would want a boy, as we have lots of stuff saved from Isaac and i would like him to have a brother. 
so how about you?, when is Elyssa going to have a brother or sister


----------



## Mrs.B.

I keep thinking about trying again in the summer, who knows how long it ill take, may be instant may be a year or more. We will see :) I would still like a little boy, abut would be happy with another girl :)

I did this picture this morning, this was her first outfit

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/550340_10151624942952318_1742383164_n_zpsb9339d0c.jpg


----------



## Quartz

Hi

So lovely to see all the babies all grown up at six months.

Charlie is doing well - growing so much and weighs in at a rather hefty 22lbs 11oz (at least he did last week when he was weighed) and is on 3 meals a day and as yet have not found anything that he does not like (his height is in proportion though).

Moving wise he has been sitting up since 4 months and can scoot to things on his bum and is crawling backwards. He hates rolling though and has literally only done it once or twice and those times was accidental.

He loves swimming and goes to a class once a week as well as a music class. He loves other babies and is particularly popular with the 3-4 year old friends of DD so often gets lots of attention.

As for doing it again even though I do get occasional pangs of broodyness in seeing young babies (Charlie has not looked like a newborn for awhile given his size) two is enough, I have a girl and a boy so one would be outnumbered. Also we only have 3 bedrooms so someone would have to share - dd loves her room and her own space and ds is too small
 



Attached Files:







DSC02365.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC03157.JPG
File size: 130.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrswichman

Such big boys :) 
Me and the Hubbin are thinking of trying next summer...this way Christopher will be out of diapers by time his little sister or brother is born, and two is good enough for me :D ...took me almost 2 years to conceive Chris...so we'll see how long this next one occurs...
glad to see everyone is healthy :D


----------



## Indi84

Aww lovely to see everyone!

Finlay is six months now, has two bottom teeth, can roll (but only back to belly!) sit up, and has great hand eye coordination! He has a 'voice' and this boy can shriek! :haha:
Not thinking of another one yet, maybe start TTC next summer, we need a bigger house first! 

Weaning is going well, we blw and purée, a mix I guess, but is fine with lumpy purée. Not surprising the way he can demolish toast!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2624.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2789.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

So official measurements on Christopher is 21 lbs. and he is 28 1/4 inches...his two bottom teeth are growing amazingly. He Shreiks too and rolls every where...sits like a gorilla when mommy props him up and is start the motion to scoot/crawl, note he's already scooted like an inch once...lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Its so nice seeing all our little pumpkins. They really are precious :thumbup:

My 'pumpkins' turned up 6 weeks earlier than expected therefore ended up being summer babies. They were teeny small when they were born - Poppy was 4lb 1oz and Harry 4lb 3oz.

They are now 8 months and 6 days. I'm going to get them weighed in the morning but 2 weeks ago they were 15lb 12oz and 16lbs. They have only recently started wearing 3-6 month clothes! :happydance:

Poppy seems to be alot more advanced. Shes been rolling over since just after xmas and like being on her hands and knees. She violently rocks sometimes so its not gunna be too long before shes crawling. She moves everywhere by hopping, shuffling and rolling :shrug: Over the past few days shes really found her voice too. shes started saying what sounds like 'hiya' 'da da da' and 'yey yey yey' hahaha. Shes so funny. Shes also got her two bottom teeth and loves to show them off!

Harry on the other hand still isnt rolling and still hates being on his tummy. He does however loves standing and jumping! I think he'd stay in his jumperoo all day if i let him :haha: He also likes shouting lots and growling at us! Harry doesn't have any teeth yet but hes been showing the signs of teething for about 3-4 months now!

Neither of them are sitting unaided yet but they are definitely getting there. We weaned them at 6 months and they very quickly progressed to 3 meals per day. They just LOVE their food. In fact theres nothing they havent liked! :happydance: They have also started playing with each other and have their own little language :) I sometimes walk into the room and find them laughing to one another. Id love to know what they were talking about!

They started sleeping through the night at about 4 months which was a dream :thumbup: However harry has started waking up again for the past few weeks. They go to bed at 7 and he tends to start waking up every half hour from about 4ish. Its tough when my body had just got used to having unbroken sleep again! Thank god poppy sleeps for england! :sleep:

Anyway, thats enough about us! Heres a couple of piccies for you...

x
 



Attached Files:







harrypoppy.jpg
File size: 131.1 KB
Views: 5









hp2.jpg
File size: 157 KB
Views: 5









hp.jpg
File size: 103.6 KB
Views: 4









hp3.jpg
File size: 113.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SugarMomma22

Remlap said:


> Due 1st October based on ovulation date so jst sneak in here!
> Symptoms: extreme tiredness, sore bbs, nausea (only actually vomited twice). Nipples are also sticking a ll the time!!not sure what that's about...


We have the same due date! :-D I can't believe we're already 20 weeks! we're halfway there!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

SugarMomma22 said:


> Remlap said:
> 
> 
> Due 1st October based on ovulation date so jst sneak in here!
> Symptoms: extreme tiredness, sore bbs, nausea (only actually vomited twice). Nipples are also sticking a ll the time!!not sure what that's about...
> 
> 
> We have the same due date! :-D I can't believe we're already 20 weeks! we're halfway there!!!!Click to expand...

SugarMomma, Congratulations on your boy bump :) We all had our babies October last year :haha: They're 6 or 7 months now :) x


----------



## SugarMomma22

I realized that after I posted mine...lol Well congrats to all of you <3 <3 <3


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya girls!! 

Hope everyone is well! Cant believe how grown up all our little ones are!!

Afm, Lily is fantastic! However im not! 7 months down the line and im still paralysed in one leg thanks to neglet during my labour :(

Lilys all over the place so its kinda hard for me to keep up with her but dh is a massive help! She's nearly crawling, she crawls backwards and will roll all over the room is you let her!
Shes bouncing and standing and also says mama and dada and mats (which is suppose to be max - our yorkie :haha:)

We're just making the transition from co-sleeping to cot because she's just now to big and wriggly to bed share anymore however shes doing fantasic and goes down well and is still sleeping threw the night :)

We're going in for a second round of IVF soon, trying for #2 :wohoo:

Exciting things in the future :winkwink:

Glad to hear your all doing fantastic tho! :hi:


----------



## PG5K

I haven't been to this thread in ages as I thought I had killed it at Christmas! :haha:

Alice is now 7 months and 3 weeks and is a very independent lady. She's been crawling since 6 1/2 months and pulling herself to standing at 7. It's very exhausting but is helping my weight loss. She's recently started trying to stand on her own and cruise furniture but falls on her bum because she thinks she can do more than her body will let her. :dohh: 
She loves her food and will eat everything except chocolate flavoured things, she'll even eat peanut butter and Marmite... definitely gets that from dad. Lol.

She hasn't got any teeth yet and although she loves to make sounds and blow raspberries she hasn't said any actual words. 

She loves other babies but does tend to jump all over them and her favorite thing is sitting in the shopping trolly.

We aren't having another baby, just Alice but we have friends with babies and young children so she won't be short of a playmate or two.


----------



## Lisa40

Awww she sounds fab 

Isla just turned 8 months yesterday, mad how fast it's gone.

She has 2 bottom teeth & eats anything at all although she is starting to go off her milk which has me a little worried so I'm giving her lots of yoghurt & cheese (probably why she's a chunky 21lb now haha)

She's almost crawling, gets about 2 steps & then face plants, but she prefers to stand, she can just about pull herself up by the couch but the wooden floor is slippy so more often than not she topples while trying (I have cushions everywhere haha)

I also think I need to get her footless sleep suits to help with her grip!

But the best part is that she sleeps :yipee: 7-7 most nights & has a nice routine in the day with 2 long naps.

I'll probably jinx it all by writing it down haha but so far so good, since we switched her to comfort milk at 4 weeks she very rarely cries.

Her laugh is fab & her face lights up when daddy gets home, aaawwww I love her to bits :thumbup:
xx


----------



## AshleyLK

Just a quick update. My precious Ainsley is almost 9 months old! Always in the 95th percentile as well. She is so awesome! she crawls like a maniac, has 6 teeth and her favorite word is "mom mom mom" still breastfeeding and I am 20 lbs lighter than when I initially got pregnant with her!

We co sleep and she wakes up several times in the night to feed. No one said this parenting thing was easy :dohh:


We are NTNP . 


Hope all is well with you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AshleyLK

A few more showy pics of my girly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AshleyLK

One more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dawnlouise30

she is lovely Ashley.

Isaac was weighed today and is 22 lb 7 ounces and 75 cm long, not quite sure what that is on the percentile line (his baby book is downstairs), but the health visitor said he was all in proportion so no concerns there. He does not crawl (far too lazy for that), he rolls around to get to where he wants to be. he also has no teeth yet either.


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher has not had his nine month check up yet...but at his 6month he weighed 21lbs. He has his two bottom teeth and army crawls to wherever he want...He also sits by himself really good if we sit him up, he has no desire to do it on his own yet lol. He says "DaDa" like crazy, and mommy is getting jealous so I keep trying for mama...


----------



## lilosmom

So nice to see updates from you ladies. My little man is nearly 9 and a half months old and just this past week has decided crawling is easy (as is climbing... yikes!). He is a relatively good baby with the occasional bout of crying from teething (of which he has 4). He sleeps through the night 7pm until anywhere from 5:30 to 7am. I am still nursing and that is going well. He eats solids and loves finger foods as he is quite independent which I wasn't expecting as he is our second. I am enjoying the last of our real "baby" time as he will be the last member of our family but it is going by very fast. We are quite content being a family of 4. Would love to hear some meal ideas for your little ones as I'm sure Nate is getting a bit board of cereal, pancakes, avacado, carrot, sweet potato and squash.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1666.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dawnlouise30

meal ideas: (we are vegetarian but eat fish)

some of the things Isaac eats for main meals are: 

vegetable lasagna
fish pie
cous cous and morrocan vegetables
tuna and pasta bake
vegetable spaghetti carbonara
quorn chilli
quorn chicken pieces with mashed potato and vegetables
quorn sausage cassorolle,
lentil and root vegetable stew

snack lunches / tea
crumpets
peanut butter on toast
cheese spread on toast
pancakes
oatcakes
pitta bread, hummous
jam on toast
sardines on toast


----------



## princess_1991

Lily is 9 months old now and growing fast, her favourite word is dada and she isnt quite crawling yet but army crawls and we reckon she'll walk before she crawls as shes getting pretty close to that, she pulls herself up on the furniture and climbs like a little monkey! Shes a happy, healthy and very bright baby!

We're going in for our second round of ivf next month! Cant wait to give Lily a little brother or sister! :happydance:


----------



## PG5K

Alice not long turned 9 months. 
She's a speed demon now and can get around at an extraordinary rate. We've bought her a push along walker and she's very good at using it. I've noticed the last couple of days shes been pushing herself up to standing from sitting, although she only lasts a second before landing on her bum :haha:

She now says most sounds repetitively - mama, Dada, yaya, Nana and eeee. Lol. You can see her trying to say more complicated sounds. 

She's got the best smile in the world and is very funny. She wants to be where ever people are and if youre holding something (anything) then she assumes that she wants it!

These are a couple of pics from her 6 month photoshoot that I took. I do baby photography as a hobby so I really need to do her next shoot :haha:
 



Attached Files:







269000_10151353299518495_1887242201_n.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 0









525462_10151353236308495_1136994720_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi all, 

How are the precious pumpkins doing?, i notice some have turned one and some will be nearing their first birthday in October. Would be lovely to hear how they are all doing.

Isaac is a bundle of energy and very strong willed, he has temper tantrums down to a fine art. But he can also be mighty affectionate and loves giving kisses ( he basicaly tries to eat your mouth!) he uses his thumb and muslin square as a comforter and is frequently found with thumb in and muslin square at his face - it looks so cute.

He said 'more' today and can say hiya, mamma, dadda. he dislikes the word 'no' and throws himself to the floor when i say it (told you he was strong willed),

He is cruising the furniture and occassionally stands alone for a second before he realises and topples down. He is into everything! No matter how child proof i think i have made this house he finds something to get into mischief with and the latest has been splashing in he toilet bowl, yuk! 

He still only has 2 teeth, but i think he is teething at the moment. He continues to sleep well at night but fights his daytime naps.

I am a stay at home mum now and it is great, sometimes exhausting but i realise how lucky i am to be given the chance to stay home with him. Although our decision for me to stay home does now mean that we will have to put off ttc number 2 for a while longer till we are sure we can manage it financially..... This makes me sad, but i know staying home with Isaac is right for us now and if we get to give him another sibling one day then that will be great. I would like to be pregnant and preferably have had number 2 by the time i am 35 and i am 32 now, so we have a little time, but i must admit the fact i took us a year to concieve with Isaac does worry me. 

So that is us  

Hope you are all well xxxx
 



Attached Files:







isaac forum.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilosmom

Thanks for the update Dawn. Sounds like you guys are getting along great and I'm so happy to hear you have the chance to stay home with him. My Nathan is among the pumpkins to have already turned 1. We celebrated on Sunday with a monkey theme party. He had his first sweet, a cupcake, and with every bite would say "mmmm...." then take another. Our year has been busy and went by much to fast. I also stay home with my kids and cherish the moments of cuddles, snuggles, giggles and kisses (however sloppy they are) that Nathan gives. He is such a little lover and so different from my independent daughter. Nathan is growing like a weed and is in the 99th percentile for height, 85th for weight. He is taking steps and can get across the living room or playroom unassisted but still prefers to crawl. It won't be for much longer though. I do miss the baby stage as he is our last but I look forward to this next year much more. Walking, taking, a little personality forms, it's all so exciting. Wishing your babies a very Happy Birthday for those still to come and a congratulations to all the families out there that have survived this past year!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0373.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrswichman

Happy to see updates from you ladies :) And to know my Chewy isn't alone with not walking yet, I guess it comes with size...He walks along great along toys the walls...anything really he can hold on to..stands for seconds by himself but then plops on his bottom. He has 7 teeth going on 8 soon. This year has gone way to fast but can not wait for him to be able to run and enjoy playing with his 2 yr old cousins :)
He says "mama" "dadda" "hi" "ckck"..for cookie...and makes car noises, also my favorite besides mama is his "ooooh" that he learned from the spongebob squarepants theme song... :) 2 weeks till his party, little over 3 till actual birthday

**First few are his "One year" picutres, I took myself and the last is him just waking up from a nap the other day :) **
 



Attached Files:







one11.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2









cute.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCF8856.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCF8724.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, good to hear everyone is doing well. Elyssa hasn't had any new teeth since 8 months so still just the 8 teeth. But they look full size now  She has been walking for about a month and a half, wow that keeps us busy. She is into everything. Loves the washing machine and spends time turning all the dials on that as well as my oven :-\ 

Words we have.. Daddy, mummy, hiya, boo, bubow (bubble), look and what. I've probably missed some, I always do!

She's just moving into size 9-12 clothes. But some still swamp her. 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/20130921_145211_zps1ee573eb.jpg


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi everyone.
Ella will be 1 on Oct 8th. We will have just a nice dinner and treat for her that day, then we are having family over on the Sunday following for Canadian thanksgiving and her birthday. I am making a stuffed turkey, potato's, and the rest of the guests are being the rest. I will make her a cake though, just haven't thought of a design yet.
She is saying mama, dada, ball, kitty, and attempts many more but they aren't quite clear yet, like 'monkey'. She is playing with her brother tons and makes car noises playing with his trucks, and growls like a lion with him.
She also isn't walking, but gets into squatting position and tries to launch herself up, but more just projects back onto her bum, it's adorable. She pulls up on things and and generally it's short lived as she gets frustrated easily. She eats pretty much what we do, though have to mash it up, but she enjoys some finger foods too, like Cheerios, or small puffs/crackers, some of her moms toast, etc. she has 6 teeth as one just came through.
She is trouble too, pulls the central heating vents out of the floor and puts toys in, tears apart the play kitchen often, and throws every one of the 200 balls out if the ball put when we set her in it, while she squeals with delight!


----------



## Joyfulsahm

My due date is today actually but I think he's going to make me wait as bit longer. We found out we were pregnant February 5th which is actually my dads bday :) and it was a shock after I had an early miscarriage on December 31. We didn't expect it so soon but were overjoyed. I had some bleeding early in pregnancy but it turns out I'm just a bleeder at times and no complications were involved, it was just pretty scary. Now we have come this far and he will be here any day now.


----------



## lilosmom

Congratulations Joyful! So very happy for you that you will soon be holding your very own little pumpkin. It's hard to believe most of us on this thread were in your shoes just a year ago... time sure does fly by. Enjoy the last few moments of pregnancy (if you can) and hopefully you have a very smooth labour and delivery. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I cannot believe it! 1 tomorrow!!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0153_zpsadf2ab2a.jpg


----------



## Alandsa

Aww how wonderful to see all of your photos! It's amazing to see all of these babies growing up and how they all started out as little lines on those HPTs! Lol


----------



## Alandsa

Oh and... is anyone planning for another? I'm getting excited to start TTC and do it all again *gulp* lol I think we may start TTC in December :)


----------



## Erised

No longer planning for another, just waiting for next week to confirm how far along I am ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> No longer planning for another, just waiting for next week to confirm how far along I am ;)

Congratulations ;) I have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks, eeek!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations xx 




Erised said:


> No longer planning for another, just waiting for next week to confirm how far along I am ;)


----------



## Lisa40

You're both completely crazy :haha: but congratulations :thumbup: 
xx


----------



## Erised

Aahhh, crazy is the fact that we're honestly considering another one (or 2) after this pregnancy ;)

Thanks ladies. Think I'm roughly 10 and a half weeks now, but could be anywhere up to 15 weeks. Will have my first scan a week from now =D


----------



## lilosmom

Congrats to all those that are expecting again! and Happy Birthday to the little pumpkins turning 1... such a great milestone. 

Two is our limit, hubby has already gotten a vasectomy so our decision is final. Well, unless the procedure was unsuccessful! Looking forward to more updates as the month passes.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

wow, i cannot believe my pumpkin is one tomorrow. Birthday celebrations were today in the form of a party and then we have the friendship tea at church tomorrow. My baby has changed so much and i feel very emotional at passing this milestone with him. They are not little for long.
 



Attached Files:







Isaac 0 and 1 year.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lady-K

Layla is one on Monday but since DH and I both at work we are pretending it is tomorrow. Can't believe we have got here so fast. Congrats to the pregnant ladies. I don't think we will have another. Or it'll be a few years anyway! Do love having our two so close though.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: lovely ladies!

How are we all and those beautiful pumpkins?

So afm, Lily is now walking and says about 5 or 6 words, including daddy, mama, yes and doggy, she also babbles away, her little voice sounds adorable! Can't wait for Her 2nd Christmas but 1st that she'll actually be aware of! She's been a very spoilt little lady this year! 

So last month we had another round of IVF and have received THE best Christmas present ever! Our :bfp:! Can't believe Lilys going to be a big sister! First scan is on the 8th January, can't wait to find out if there's one or two snuggled away!

Hope we're all well, Merry Christmas girls! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: congratulations on the pregnancy :happydance:

Sounds like Lily is doing well. 

Isaac is walking and now into everything. He can climb up and down the stairs.
He can say duck, breadstick (though not dead clear), dadda, mama, yes, look, snack (nak), cloth (coth) and babbles constantly.
He is going through a smacking phase (only smacks me) but laughs when told no..... Its hard to know how best to deal with that.
We are also looking forward to xmas this year :baby:





princess_1991 said:


> :hi: lovely ladies!
> 
> How are we all and those beautiful pumpkins?
> 
> So afm, Lily is now walking and says about 5 or 6 words, including daddy, mama, yes and doggy, she also babbles away, her little voice sounds adorable! Can't wait for Her 2nd Christmas but 1st that she'll actually be aware of! She's been a very spoilt little lady this year!
> 
> So last month we had another round of IVF and have received THE best Christmas present ever! Our :bfp:! Can't believe Lilys going to be a big sister! First scan is on the 8th January, can't wait to find out if there's one or two snuggled away!
> 
> Hope we're all well, Merry Christmas girls! :hugs:


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats on the 2nd bumps ladies!!!

Christopher is walking and always in to everything, his favorite show is bubble guppies, he says "bubbub". Says mama,Dada,points to anything he wants. Brings us his cuppy when he is thirsty. Now he is able to walk n play with his 2 year old cousins,exciting! 

No 2nd here yet...almost done with school though


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, congratulations on all the pregnancies! Fab news for you all.

Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas and is looking forward to 2014.

Alice is an active chatty lady. She started walking at 11 months and now runs everywhere :haha:
I think she says about 50ish words now and is starting very basic sentences, she said "teddy bath" before throwing her Hello Kitty teddy in the other day. She usually starts the day pointing out and saying all her and our features before we go downstairs. It sounds cute but at 7am doing eyes, nose, ears etc. can be tiring.

She now eating all her meals on her own with a fork or spoon and is really good at it the past couple of weeks.

She's just starting to put herself to sleep at night and self settling which is good after a year of disrupted sleep. I'm still scared of a sleep regression as she never got over the 4 months one :dohh:

I'll try and get some pictures up.


----------



## Shineystar

Just thought I would come on for a nosey to see how we are all doing, I can't believe how many more bumps there are already, it's fab!

We are starting ttc for no2 in feb, I am so excited now, can't wait to do it all again (it's amazing how fast you forget the hard stuff!)

My little girl is 15 months now and just discovered running the other day, she is such a chatterbox and very independent but loves her cuddles. She also is very tall and wearing some age 2-3 clothes :cry:

Hope all is well and hope to keep up with you all!


----------



## Alandsa

Hi everyone, I thought I would pop in to say hello and loving the fact there are so many of you pregnant too. I'm joining the club :)


----------



## mrswichman

Yes we are hoping to join for bump #2 asap...currently ttc


----------



## Feb4th2011

AH! So many of you are so brave! Congrats on at the BFP! I think we will wait another 6-8 months to start trying. We will see!


----------



## Feb4th2011

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: lovely ladies!
> 
> How are we all and those beautiful pumpkins?
> 
> So afm, Lily is now walking and says about 5 or 6 words, including daddy, mama, yes and doggy, she also babbles away, her little voice sounds adorable! Can't wait for Her 2nd Christmas but 1st that she'll actually be aware of! She's been a very spoilt little lady this year!
> 
> So last month we had another round of IVF and have received THE best Christmas present ever! Our :bfp:! Can't believe Lilys going to be a big sister! First scan is on the 8th January, can't wait to find out if there's one or two snuggled away!
> 
> Hope we're all well, Merry Christmas girls! :hugs:

O MY GOSH!!! Congrats! wow!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats on all new bumps and good luck those ttc#2


----------



## mazndave

Lots of bumps around here, I'm also expecting #2 in September! Congrats everyone x


----------



## princess_1991

So it turns out our baby #2 turned into #2 and #3!!

Cant believe we're having twins!!

Trying to get my head around having 3 kids under 2 :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my goodness Princess! You will certainly have your hands full  as will be your heart  massive congratulations xx


----------



## Shineystar

Oh wow princess that's fantastic! When are you due then?


----------



## princess_1991

22nd august but more realistically its the 8th august because I wont go past 38 weeks!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies and pumpkins!!

Looks like a lot of us are bump buddies for our second (and third). :) Glad to see everyone doing so well. We are expecting a baby girl (I took the harmony test at 10 weeks) in July. Very exciting! There seem to be a lot girls this year.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all, remember me?

Our little one was supposed to be an October pumpkin but got a bit eager & tried to arrive in august instead!! Managed to hold out till early September so he's now 16 1/2 months. He's adorable, loves cuddles & kisses & his blankey, loves running & walking & his vocabulary is growing every day :) his fave phrase is uhoh & he likes to point out any "uhohs" he spots!! Lol at the weekend he sang "row row row boat" back to me, and yesterday told me the puzzle piece was "under there". They're really little sponges ATM aren't they? The one he learnt over Christmas was "oh wow!" & that is my favourite! Lol :)

Anyway, the reason I'm here is that I'm tentatively expecting ANOTHER little pumpkin!! Just got my BFP today, due date 1st October 2014!! Let's hope she's a sticky one & can stick it out a bit longer than her brother did & make it to October lol (or at least September!) lol

Nice to see so many new bumps too & princess: twins?! Eeeek good luck to you, you will definitely have your hands full!!!! Lol

Hope everyone & their little monkeys are well :)

Xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Congraulations 5 year! That's so very exciting :) I have to say that hearing of all this 2nd baby business has got me antsy!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Aww congrats 5 year, wow cant believe we're into the october due dates already! I barely felt pregnant being due at the end of august, just shows how quickly time flys!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow I agree, October due dates again already! Time flies! 

Congratulations to all new bumps ;-)


----------



## maisie78

Hi all very long time since I checked in here :) I can't believe how many of you are expecting again wow :) I must admit to being a little jealous lol. We had hoped to be having another by now but unfortunately we have had a pretty rough year. Gabriella lost her sight due to a spontaneous genetic disorder last May so we have been coming to terms with that and getting all her therapies etc in place. I am pleased to say that she is doing brilliantly and we are all coming to terms with what has happened. We are hoping to be blessed with another lo before the year is out. 

It is lovely to see how well everyone is doing xxx


----------



## princess_1991

omg maisie i cant beleive that! hope gabrielle is doing great and that things arent too hard on your family! sending big :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

Thanks hun xx Can't pretend it hasn't been tough but we are coming through it now. Gabriella is such a joy and really doesn't let her disability stop her doing what she wants so how could we remain sad?? :)

Congratulations on your twins that is so exciting :) xx


----------



## Shineystar

oh maisie, sorry to hear that - what a wee trooper she is!


----------

